# 

## cosmita

Witam 

jestem "swiezy" w tematach budowlanych, zajrzalem na strone muratora i przegladalem gotowe projekty domow parterowych "male i tanie"

mam ziemie 1000 m dzialka budowlana i zastanawiam sie czy jestem w stanie za 100 000 zl postawic dom, oczywiscie wiadomo ze nie bede miec wygorowanych zadan co do wykonczenia wnetrza bo to zawsze bywa najdrozsze ale zastanawiam sie czy jest sens podejmowania wysilkow w tym kierunku

prosze dajcie jakies wskazowki / doswiadczenia

pozdrawiam
Marcin

----------


## zezo

W/g mnie jest to mozliwe, w pieniądzach o których mówisz powinieneś się zmieścić, oczywiście wszystko zależy od  wielu rzeczy, ale domek 90 - 120 m2 jest realny.

----------


## aalbercik

Zezo, daj parę wkazówek.
Czy cuda się zdarzają?
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Sonika

Wybudować i wykończyć dom za 1000zł/m2 nie ma szans.

----------


## zezo

Moi drodzy
chcąc budować dom trzeba sobie zadać parę pytań :

1. w jakim regionie buduję, drogim czy tanim ?

wiadomo że są regiony w naszym kraju gdzie cena robociny jest bardzo wysoka, ale są też takie tereny gdzie można mieć majstra za odpowiednie pieniądze.

2. co zamierzam budować, rezydencję czy mały dom ?
i tu jest przysłowiowy pies pogrzebany, wielu ludzi decyduje się na piękne projekty po 200 m2, z piwnicami, dachy istne dzieła sztuki, kominów kilka, okna dachowe takie piękne, tu balkonik tam lukarna, najnowsze technologie itp. a moi drodzy to wszystko kosztuje nie ma rady.

3. co mogę zrobić sam ?
mam paru takich kumpli co nie potrafią gwoździa wbić w ścianę, ale proszę mi wierzyć święci garnków nie lepią, są takie prace co można zrobić samemu.

4. co mogę zrobić przy pomocy znajomych ?
nie wiem jak wy ale ja ma paru dobrych znajomuch co potrafią pewne rzeczy, jeden jest elektrykiem inny hydraulik, na nich można liczyć


Tak więc moja rada jest taka:

Dom ma być jak najprostrzy, bez udziwnień, bez piwnicy, dach dwuspadowy, jeden komin, technologia nowoczesna ale pod warunkiem że ją zna wasz majster.

A wybudownie domu za 100 000 zł jest możliwe i w cale to nie cuda.
Pewnie że jeden powie co to za dom, on może uważać że to jest psia buda ale dla mnie to jest dom MÓJ DOM, na taki mnie stać i taki buduję.


Sonika 
pragnę cię poinformować że ja mam zamiar zmieścić się w takich pieniądzach 1000 zł /m2 i bardzo cię proszę nie pisz że to niemożliwe, ja już parę latek mam i wiem co jest możliwe a co nie jast, jak by to było nie możliwe to nie topił bym kasy w budowę, uważam że porywać się z motyką na słońce nie ma sensu, a decyzja o podjęciu dużej inwestycji bez odpowiedniego kapitału tak wygląda.

----------


## Dr.opsik

Jeżeli masz 100 000 zł, to NIE WYBUDUJESZ niczego, w czym można zamieszkać, zakładając że nie budujesz czegoś mniejszego niż 70-80m2.
 Niestety takie są fakty i to że ktoś ma parę latek czy wujka i szwagra złotą rączkę nic tutaj nie zmienia.
 Lepiej to przemyśl, bo nie będziesz miał ani 100 000zł, ani domu.
pzdrw

P.S. Słuchaj tych, co zbudowali, a nie tych co im się wydaje że zbudują.

----------


## zezo

Dr.opsik 
Naczytałem się na tym forum wielu tematów, czytałem o rekuperatorach, pompach ciepła,  solarach i innych abstrakcyjnych tematów przeczytałem wiele,
i tak zastanawiałem się czy tylko ludzie z grubymi portwelami mogą podjąć takie wyzwanie? czy normalni pracownicy w tym kraju nie mają szans na swoje miejsce na ziemi?
zastanawiałem się jak to jest że gdzie nie popatrzę tu i tam się budują ludzie na potęgę, czy oni mają aż takie dochody?

sam piszesz że w takich pieniądzach można postawić domek 70-80 m2, a wiec mozna coś postawić, jeśli dobrze będziemy gospodarzyć kapitałem to i 100 m2 postawimy, pewnie że można jedną wannę za 50 000 zł kupić, ale jaki procent budujących na to stać ?
wiec nie opowiadaj mi bajeczek że to nie możliwe, a co do przyjaciół to jesteś w bardzo dużym błedzie, ich pomoc jest nie oceniona, no może ty nie masz przyjaciół, ja mam i jest mi z tym super, ja mogę liczyć na nich oni zaś na mnie, 

jeszcze jedno, co prawda jeszcze nie zakończyłem budowy, ale co do stanu surowego to pomyliłem się w wycenie o 5% ale i tak myślę że to nie jest duży błąd, mogło go nie być tylko że wybrałem lepszą blachodachówkę, tak więc oceniam że i wykończenie dobrze liczę.

Powodzenia.

----------

Za 100 000 nie dasz rady. Trzeba Ci jeszcze jakieś 50-80 tysięcy przy założeniu ekonomicznej budowy z dużym udziałem własnym.
Sama papierologia to ze 3-4 tysiące przy założeniu, że projekt jest gotowy.
Domek 70-80m - uwierz, to naprawdę mało, chyba, że do rozbudowy.
Nasz znajomy w wariancie hiperekonomicznym (materiały najtańsze + kombinowane pustaki II gatunek) postawił domek o powierzchni 60m, mieszkalnej 45 za 80 000 ponad dwa lata temu. Było w tym mnóstwo pracy własnej i rodziny. I nie wierzę, że da się taniej...
Mały dom można "ulepić" za powiedzmy 80 000 w stanie surowym zamkniętym i POWIEDZMY nie robisz od razu elewacji. Ale:
-czy wiesz, jakie masz warunki gruntowe na działce??? Fundamenty potrafią być wymagające.
-czy masz dociągnięte media NA działce? Jak nie, licz conajmniej 10 000
-trzeba kupić jakiś kocioł, zrobić instalacje - też ze 25000
- jakieś podłogi, jeden kibelek, kabinę prysznicową...

I już stówka dawno pękła, a do końca ho, ho...

----------


## KAS01

Ja uważam, ze sam koszt najtańszych materiałów na dom 70-80m2 wyniesie te 100tyś zł. Nawet jak wszystko zrobisz sam (w co wątpie), to i tak zabraknie na przyłącza (15 tyś w najkorzystniejszym wariancie) i ok. 5tyś za papierologie.

PS. U mnie koszt materiałów na bardzo prosty dom o pow. uż 110m2+ 15m2 garażu wyniesie ponad 160tyś. I nie bede miał żadnych pomp ciepła, rekuperatorów, solarów i innych tego typu duperel. Materiały ze średniej półki, bez żadnych szaleństw i po sporych upustach.

pozdrawiam
Konrad

----------


## andre59

Prawdopodobnie za 100 tysięcy mozna "coś" postawić.
Ale co to będzie? Może 70 m2. 
Kończę budowę domu parterowego 110 m2.
Prosty jak stodoła.
Dach dwuspadowy, ściany jadnowarstwowe, bez piwnicy.
4 pokoje, kuchnia, jadalnia, łazienka, wc, hall i sień.
Centralne ogrzewanie i cwu od kotła gazowego.
Tanie drzwi wewnętrzne i zewnętrzne. Okna średniej klasy. 
Żadnych wodotrysków i fanaberii.
Dużo prac wykonuję samodzielnie.
Koszt budowy szacuję na 180 tysięcy (oczywiście bez działki, którą miałem od ponad 20 lat).
Wydaje mi się, że to niedrogo.

----------


## Ala1

Muszę Cię zmartwić , bo postawiłem dom , co prawda 147mkw. za 90 tyś w stanie surowym otwartym  z dobrych materiałów i przy ogromnym wkładzie własnym , ale za 100 tyś na gotowo to jest nie realne! Zawsze jest tak że wychodzą Ci jakieś dodatkowe koszty i tak na prawdę oszczędzać na materiałach nie warto bo kiedyś będziesz płacić za nie podwójnie!!! Jasne na siłe postawisz to co chcesz , ale czy to będzie tym co sobie wymażyłeś?

----------


## zezo

widzę że jestem w zdecydowanej mniejszości
może więc ktoś z was mi odpowie jak to się stało że postawiłem w tym roku domek / 7 x 9m/  w stanie surowym: fundamenty, ściany, strop lany, ściana kolankowa, dach pokryty blachodachówką w puralu, orynnowanie i inne drobne prace za 40 000 zł, pragnę nadmienić że praktycznie nic nie robiłem,  prawdziwy inwestor byłem, tylko kasę płąciłem,
może mi ktoś odpowie jak to jest że tylko tyle kasy wydałem?
mało tego to jeszcze w tych pieniądzach jest kierownik budowy, ale nie napiszę ile bo znowu mnie wyśmiejecie.

fakt media i papiery zalatwione wcześniej /elektryka 4000, woda 3000, projekt i adaptacja 2000, razem 9000 zł/

----------


## KAS01

> widzę że jestem w zdecydowanej mniejszości
> może więc ktoś z was mi odpowie jak to się stało że postawiłem w tym roku domek / 7 x 9m/  w stanie surowym: fundamenty, ściany, strop lany, ściana kolankowa, dach pokryty blachodachówką w puralu, orynnowanie i inne drobne prace za 40 000 zł, pragnę nadmienić że praktycznie nic nie robiłem,  prawdziwy inwestor byłem, tylko kasę płąciłem,
> może mi ktoś odpowie jak to jest że tylko tyle kasy wydałem?
> mało tego to jeszcze w tych pieniądzach jest kierownik budowy, ale nie napiszę ile bo znowu mnie wyśmiejecie.
> 
> fakt media i papiery zalatwione wcześniej /elektryka 4000, woda 3000, projekt i adaptacja 2000, razem 9000 zł/


Spojrzałem w swój kosztorys i jestem skłonny Ci uwierzyć. Ale pod warunkiem że:
- bardzo dobre warunki gruntowe
- absolutnie najtańsze materiały
- kupowane bez vatu
- ekipa poniżej 10tyś

Nie zmienia to faktu, że za 100tyś się nie da wybudowac małego domu. Bo ten stan jaki masz to ok.40% wszystkich kosztów samego domu bez przyłączy. A materiały wykończeniowe trudniej jest już kupować bez Vatu, a tych najtańszych po prostu sie nie opłaca.

----------

> widzę że jestem w zdecydowanej mniejszości
> może więc ktoś z was mi odpowie jak to się stało że postawiłem w tym roku domek / 7 x 9m/  w stanie surowym: fundamenty, ściany, strop lany, ściana kolankowa, dach pokryty blachodachówką w puralu, orynnowanie i inne drobne prace za 40 000 zł, pragnę nadmienić że praktycznie nic nie robiłem,  prawdziwy inwestor byłem, tylko kasę płąciłem,
> może mi ktoś odpowie jak to jest że tylko tyle kasy wydałem?
> mało tego to jeszcze w tych pieniądzach jest kierownik budowy, ale nie napiszę ile bo znowu mnie wyśmiejecie.
> 
> fakt media i papiery zalatwione wcześniej /elektryka 4000, woda 3000, projekt i adaptacja 2000, razem 9000 zł/


I w stówce się nie zmieścisz  :wink:  Teraz nadejszła pora tej droższej połowy budowy  :wink:  Możemy się założyć nawet  :wink: 
Ale gratuluję, chylę czoła i jestem pod wrażeniem. Masz naprawdę dużo szczęścia, że znalazłeś tanią i uczciwą ekipę

----------


## zezo

co to znaczy najtańsze materiały? 
normale materiały, jak to najtańsze?
np.za blachodachówkę pruszyńskiego kron 350 w puralu płaciłem coś koło 30 zł /m2 to są w/g ciebie tanie materiały?
krokwie o przekroju 8 x 18 cm, to też za cienkie są?
beton z atestem b-15 i b-20, może też za słaby? 
pustaki max po 1.8 zł za sztukę, też za tanio?
bez vatu kupiłem tylko drewno na więźbę, i raz beton z betoniarni, a cała reszta na faktury.
a ekipa ????  nie napiszę  ile wzieła bo znowu nie uwierzcie.

----------


## KAS01

> co to znaczy najtańsze materiały? 
> normale materiały, jak to najtańsze?
> np.za blachodachówkę pruszyńskiego kron 350 w puralu płaciłem coś koło 30 zł /m2 to są w/g ciebie tanie materiały?
> krokwie o przekroju 8 x 18 cm, to też za cienkie są?
> beton z atestem b-15 i b-20, może też za słaby? 
> pustaki max po 1.8 zł za sztukę, też za tanio?
> bez vatu kupiłem tylko drewno na więźbę, i raz beton z betoniarni, a cała reszta na faktury.
> a ekipa ????  nie napiszę  ile wzieła bo znowu nie uwierzcie.


W taki przypadku, jak nie robili Ci za darmo, lub nie miałeś np. własnego lasu to nie uwierze w te 40tyś.

----------


## KAS01

Chociaż może i uwierze. Zrobiłem szybką kalkulacje i wyszło mi. ze na taką powierzchnie za materiały mogłeś wydać ok. 33tyś. Więc może i w tych 40tys mogłeś się zmieścić.

----------


## Ala1

Zezo a co z ekipą budowlaną?, betonem na fundamenty, zbrojenie beton na płytę? i wiele innych.Mi też wydaje się że kosztowało mnie to wszystko z 50tyś a tu żona mi mówi że to już 90tyś!!!???

----------


## marall

oj, gdybym ja mial sto tysiecy w kieszeni....   :big grin:   nie zastanawialbym sie czy budowac...   
zezo - jestem z toba  :wink:

----------


## wilcza75

Szanowny Kolego

Przed chwilą podsumowałem wydatki od 25.04 do 29.10.2005.
Domek maleńki 78m2 pow.użytkowej:
http://mtmstyl.pl/projekty/letniskow...ult.asp?id=110

na stan surowy zamkniety (dach,okna drzwi) + trochę robót w środku (tynki, posadzka,rozprowadzenie instalacji el i wod-kan.), wydałem do dzisiaj 49.504zł
z paliwem do moje dojazdy + telefony będzie tego równe 50tys.zł
W tym 0 pracy własnej.

Co zostało do zrobienia ?
ocieplenie poddasza i budynku, malowanie, podłogi, parapety wew., drzwi wew., biały montaż, hydrofor, kominek zrozprowadzeniem ciepła, doprowadzenie elektryki i wody do budynku, szambo,  panele elektr. jako uzupełnienie kominaka i trochę jeszcze.
Myślę że na to wszystko starczy drugie 50.000zł.

Podsumowując. Z takim optymizmem i wiarą jakie tchną z Twoich wpisów - powinieneś zbudować to o czym marzysz za..... 100tys.zł z niewielkim hakiem.
TO JEST MOŻLIWE   :big grin:  
a oto dowód 


tomasz

----------


## jabko

> ...Mi też wydaje się że kosztowało mnie to wszystko z 50tyś a tu żona mi mówi że to już 90tyś!!!???


A jak wiadomo ŻONA ZAWSZE MA RACJĘ.
A jeśli jest to własna żona to ma WIĘCEJ NIŻ RACJĘ.

A tak poważnie to przy budowaniu bez cudów najwięcej urwać można na robociźnie.

Jak bym miał dać 15tyś za robocizne przy ścianach i 15tyś przy dachu to musiałbym być albo Kulczykiem albo idiotą.
Zwłaszcza że po wydziale mechanicznym i elektrycznym wszyćko umiem sam.

U mnie w planach jest dachówka cementowa i okna drewniane, BK 24 + styropian. Robota tylko własna.

Ale niestety w 100 000 nie wierze.
Przewiduje 180 tyś za 140m2 z garażem.

----------


## zezo

baba_budowniczy 
moja droga ja naprawdę wiem że w takiej kasie bardzo trudno jest się zmieścić, ale uparty taki gość jestem że ho  ho ho, może jestem w błedzie ale liczę tak:
- taras +szambo około 5000 zł
- okna +drzwi wejsciowe - oceniam na 7000 zł
- insatlacje, elektryczna i wodna - 4000 zł
- tynki na parterze - jakieś 3000 zł,
- ogrzewanie elektryczne- kabel grzewczy -3000 zł
- wylewki parter - 2000 zł
- łazienka na parterze - 3000 zł
- ocieplenie stropodachu + płyty GK - 5000 zł
- wylewki piętro 1000 zł
- ocieplenie budynku - 5000 zł
- kominek z DGP  - 6000 zł
- podłoga parter / glazura taka do 30 zł/- 2500 zł
- podłoga piętro /panele tak do 40 zł/    - 2500 zł
- schody drewniane - jakieś 3000 zł
- razem mamy 52 000 zł
no i doliczmy inne 8000 zł
razem mamy 60 000 zł, doliczajc to co wydałem czyli 40 000 zł
mamy równą 100, 
fajnie to wyszło z wyliczeń a jak wyjdzie to wam odpowiem za 2 lata, ale musi wyjść, uparty człek jestem.

----------


## Dr.opsik

> wydatki od 25.04 do 29.10.2005


.


> wydałem do dzisiaj 49.504zł 
> z paliwem do moje dojazdy + telefony będzie tego równe 50tys.zł


Przepraszam, ale czy Ty jeździsz może motorynka  :smile: 
 Jeżeli tak liczycie, to nie dziwota, że wychodzi Wam poniżej 100 000zł
 A tak na poważnie, prowadząc budowę i przez 6 miesięcy spaliłeś paliwa za 400zł???? a wydzwoniłeś za 100???
 Wow

----------


## KAS01

> ...
> Przewiduje 180 tyś za 140m2 z garażem.


Kiedy zaczynałem budowe, to kosztorys miałem na jakieś 200tyś na gotowo za dom o pow. 110m2+garaż 15m2. Niestety apetyt rosnie w miare jedzenia. Zbliżam się do końca stanu surowego otwartego i mój kosztorys urósł już do 250tyś (i nadal rośnie). Chociaż koszt tego co już mam wyszedł dokładnie wg. planu, to koszt wykończenia bardzo niedoszacowałem. Bo liczyłem wszystko z najtańszych materiałów, a teraz już wiem ,że ich nie chce.

----------


## Dr.opsik

> - taras +szambo około 5000 zł 
> - okna +drzwi wejsciowe - oceniam na 7000 zł 
> - insatlacje, elektryczna i wodna - 4000 zł 
> - tynki na parterze - jakieś 3000 zł, 
> - ogrzewanie elektryczne- kabel grzewczy -3000 zł 
> - wylewki parter - 2000 zł 
> - łazienka na parterze - 3000 zł 
> - ocieplenie stropodachu + płyty GK - 5000 zł 
> - wylewki piętro 1000 zł 
> ...


Dolicz media, mapki geodezyjne, koszt projektu, odbiory, uzgodnienia. Przydałyby się jakieś drzwi wewnętrzne, może jakaś lampka i wyłączniki, nie byłoby głupio pomalować ścian, Z parapetem też byłoby ładnie, itp, itd. Pożyjemy, zobaczymy. Widzisz ja buduję domy i widziałem już niejednego inwestora który w szoku był, że mu brakuje.. A przecież miało starczyć.

----------


## KAS01

> baba_budowniczy 
> moja droga ja naprawdę wiem że w takiej kasie bardzo trudno jest się zmieścić, ale uparty taki gość jestem że ho  ho ho, może jestem w błedzie ale liczę tak:
> - taras +szambo około 5000 zł
> - okna +drzwi wejsciowe - oceniam na 7000 zł
> - insatlacje, elektryczna i wodna - 4000 zł
> - tynki na parterze - jakieś 3000 zł,
> - ogrzewanie elektryczne- kabel grzewczy -3000 zł
> - wylewki parter - 2000 zł
> - łazienka na parterze - 3000 zł
> ...


Ocieplenia zewnętrznego za 5000tyś nie zrobisz. Chyba, ze samodzielnie i bez tynku.
Nie widze drzwi wewnętrznych, parapetów, instalacji kanalizacyjnej.
Schody za 3000zł szybko się zniszczą, bo będą raczej sosnowe.

----------


## zezo

marall  i   wilcza75 

dzięki za poparcie,


Dr.opsik 
ale ty niedowiarek jesteś, ale sam nic konkretnego nie napisałeś.

----------


## KAS01

Co z cokołem, podbitką?

----------


## Dr.opsik

> ale ty niedowiarek jesteś, ale sam nic konkretnego nie napisałeś.


 Powiedz co chcesz usłyszeć, a służę pomocą  :smile:

----------


## Ala1

Też jestem uparty , ale chłopie z tego co widzę to masz to wszystko narazie na papierze.Jak zaczynałem to też tak liczyłem i się przeliczyłem!
Chciałem na wszystkim oszczędzać, ale szybko stwierdziłem że to niema sensu.Wolę wprowadzić się dwa lata pużniej , a mieć wszystko tak jak chciałem żeby w przyszłości nie żałować.Popieram  pomysły taniego budowania i wiem że najgorsze jest udawadnianie jak coś tanio zrobiłem , a to ze względu na zazdrość tych którzy zrobili to samo lub podobnie za wiele większe pieniądze.Życzę powodzenia!.

----------


## cosmita

hejka wszystkim

dziekuje za zainteresowanie tematem...

moze nieco wyjasnie i tutaj nakieruje nieco, gdyz czesc odpowiedzi bladzila przy 70 m2 domu do 200 m2 piwnice pietra itp  :smile: ))

otoz ja mam 100 tys. zl i chcialbym miec wlasny dom nie wazne ze maly ale to bedzie wlasny.

i moze to byc domek parterowy (bez garazu) nawet te 70 m2.
i nie bedzie to tak ze w miare jedzenia apetyt mi rosnie ja mam tyle pieniedzy i wiecej ni ebede miec ... oczywiscie wahania rzedu kilka tysiecy nie maja az takiego znaczenia ale jakies 20 tysiecy to juz problem...

aha dodam ze w zupelnosci mnie zainteresuje dom parterowy 3 pokoje lazienka kuchnia, widzialem takie projekty na stronach muratora - malych tanich domow od 60 m2 (wiem ze dla niektorych to bedzie jak namiot na wakacjach) ale to bedzie moj wlasny dom na wlasnej ziemi



pozdrawiam i czekam na dalsze wskazowki

----------


## wilcza75

Szanowny Dr.opsiku

Nie motorynką, jeżdżę autem na gaz.
1 wyjazd na działkę, 130km w tą i z powrotem =ok. 17zł (10l x 1,7zł do sierpnia). Wyjazd 1-2 razy w tygodniu, od rozpoczęcia do początku sierpnia (nie licząc 2 tygodni urlopu). Od 10 sierpnia do dziasiaj  byłem na działce w sprawach budowy 6razy ale dojazdy droższe aż o 5zł (gaz wczoraj 2,14zł).

Tyle kalkulacji, ale nie o to chodzi. 
Nie ma znaczenia czy na dojazdy,  telefony, batony zamiast obiadu gdy jechałem po pracy i piwo po powrocie, bo lato było gorące, wydałem 500zł czy 700zł.

Pozostałe koszty policzone są co do złotówki, a nie wspomnałem że w tym 
jest też dokumentacja i kierownik budowy. O faktach dżentelmeni nie dyskutują (chyba że są z PiSu). 
Tak więc możesz wątpić  czy zmieszczę się w 50tys. z pozostałymi robotami, ale dotąd wydałem 50 i basta.

Zezo , trzymam z tobą 

tomasz

----------


## Ala1

Też jestem uparty , ale chłopie z tego co widzę to masz to wszystko narazie na papierze.Jak zaczynałem to też tak liczyłem i się przeliczyłem!
Chciałem na wszystkim oszczędzać, ale szybko stwierdziłem że to niema sensu.Wolę wprowadzić się dwa lata pużniej , a mieć wszystko tak jak chciałem żeby w przyszłości nie żałować.Popieram  pomysły taniego budowania i wiem że najgorsze jest udawadnianie jak coś tanio zrobiłem , a to ze względu na zazdrość tych którzy zrobili to samo lub podobnie za wiele większe pieniądze.Życzę powodzenia!.

----------


## bubek

tu dobrym wyjściem bedzie połowiczne wykończenie domu i ...mieszkanie na budowie   :Roll:  , a potem sukcesywnie wykańczanie domu i ...siebie   :Wink2:

----------


## zezo

KAS01 
schody mówisz się zniszczą, nie wiem ale:
znalazłem majstra na wsi co mi zrobi za 70 zł stopień, stopni jest 18 x 70 zł, mamy 1260, dobra niech bedzi 1500, muszę jedak mu drewno kupić, jeśli za więźbę płaciłem 550 m3, to myślę że na schody z buka  1,5 m3 wystarczy, jak by było po 1000 zł to daje 1500, razem więc mamy 3000 zł

kanalizację już mam rozprowadzoną, reszta ruru kupiona tylko wszystko zmontować.

co do drzwi wewnętrznych raptem ich będzie 5 sztuk, kupię jakiś po 300 zł i starczy, ale dzięki widzisz przeoczyłem te drzwi.

co do parapetów  myślę że dostanę do okien?

co do ocieplenia, mam obietnicę kumpla że razem zrobimy, nie chce mi si teraz liczyć ale:
styropian na m2 to jakieś 15 zł, nie wiem ile klej , kołki i tynk, ale myślę że nie więcej jak następne 15 zł razem więc 30 zł.
liczmy ściany 7+7+9+9 = 32 mb x 4 m = 128 + 36 = 164m2 x 30 zł = 4920 zł
ale powiem tak to ocieplenie to na samym końcu, jak kasy braknie to się nie wykona w terminie i po kłopocie.

----------


## selimm

Jestem na etapie zalania stropu i do tej pory wydałem po dokladnym podliczeniu ok.60 tys. (sama budowa , ale z piwnicami) zwarta bryła , bez udziwnien , pustak max za 1.90zł.

Z pewnoscią gdybym to robił jeszcze raz sporo bym zaoszczedził, ale za 100 tys. to w zyciu bym domu nie wybudował , sam dach bedzie mnie kosztował ok.35 tys. bez ocieplenia, a dachowke kupiłem z brassa w promocji za 20zł.....chyba nie drogo?

----------


## 1950

*kocie*, ale powiedź, kto chcąc wybudować tanio dom, daje dachówkę?

----------


## KAS01

To do tych drzwi dolicz jeszcze ościeznice  :Wink2:  

Ja w swoich kalkulacjach ociepleniowych przyjałem najtańszy system Atlasa (styropian z tynkiem mineralnym malowanym farbą silikatową). Tam koszt materiałów wychodzi 54zł na m2 (styropian 15cm). Wiem, ze Atlas nie jest tani, ale systemu poniżej 40zł, to chyba nie znajdziesz.
Z tym drewnem na schody, to moze być drozej, bo ono musi być suszone chyba ze dwa lata.

----------


## Mały

A ja myślę ,że dasz radę.I trzymam kciuki. Może za 100 będzie ciężko ale za 110 dasz radę.
  Ale - dach dwuspad bez "kukułek",schody tylko drewniane (obróbka betonu kosztuje - a "sosnowe się szybko zużyją"...hmmm...to w koncu nie firma gdzie biega sie po nich non stop tak że nie słuchaj bajek),ściana z BK,strop ? żelbet jest nawet do 2* tańszy niż teriva , dach (pokrycie) tanio? To z trapezówki. I taniej wyjdzie kupić zwykła blachę i dać do trapezowania ,a po roku ładnie pomalować (wiem wiem zaraz mnie esteci zakrzyczą że tak nie można bo brzydko-ja mam pape termozgrzewalną zbrojoną w kolorze zielonym-jak mnie kiedyś będzie stać to se położe jakis wyopasik,ale na łeb nie leci).Okna ?Pcv białe 3-kom,albo zaszalej i za 3% więcej wrzuć 4-kom. Drzwi? Hmmm ja mam zew. z porty za 1200 brutto stalowe z okienkiem i ościeżnicą.Tanio? - były z wystawki ale w bdb stanie. Wewnętrzne ?Porta minimax,ale są też tańsze - i tak właściwie cały czas otwarte...
   Instalacje? na pewno poniżej 25 tys zł,ale poszukaj i nie cuduj. Tynki? A kto mówi że mają być wypasione.Ja mam zwykłe cem wap z barankiem i przynajmniej nie ma naleciałości jak na mineralnych u sąsiada.
  No i trza jakies ogrodzenie...siatka jednak najtańsza. Ale jak juz to kolor.
  Co do samego środka do juz zależy od Ciebie czy wydasz 5 czy 50 tys.
 Pytaj na forum i ...działaj.Dasz radę.
   Wiesz może nie będzie to super chałupa Twoich marzeń.Ale np dla mnie ważny jest dach nad głową i w miarę przyzwoity wygląd,a nie wypasione krużganki,20 spadowe dachy i PC z rekuperatorem obowiązkowo.A przed domem(lub pałacykiem) co najmniej bejca lub mesio (oczywiście nowiutkie).  :cool:

----------


## selimm

> *kocie*, ale powiedź, kto chcąc wybudować tanio dom, daje dachówkę?


Dziadek kiedy byłes ostatnio w składzie budowlanym ??
zobacz sobie ile kosztuje blacha ? ....z ciekawosci zerklem - 22 zeta widzialem najtanszą , gont jest w podobnej cenie 
liczyłem ze na moim dachu bym zaoszczedził ok.1500zł !!! ..warto ?

----------


## pattaya

Nie mówię czy to możliwe ,czy nie.
Też byłem optymistą,chciałem postawić swój dom za 200tys.
Projekt okazał się kosztowny w budowie i tak dojechałem już do 250tys(255m2)
A jeszcze przede mną ,do wprowadzenia się , ok.100tys.
Wyszło mnóstwo nieprzewidzianych wydatków spowodowanych np.warunkami gruntowymi,pochyłością terenu.
Poza tym nie miałem sumienia budować źle,oszczędzając na jakości.
Przecież to dla mnie i mojej rodziny.
Nie chcę za 2-3 lata remontować.

----------


## zezo

KAS01
bardzo miło mi sie z tobą prowadzi polemikę ale wybacz nie jestem w stanie wszystko wyliczyć co do grosza, mam na to całą zimę, teraz podałem orientacujne koszty, jedno są pewnie zaniżone a inne lekko zawyżone, 
ale się burza rozpętała nie tylko w tym wątku, komp mi się zawiesza, syn mnie z pokoju goni, żona sie denerwuje i na dodatek nasz kocurek mi na kolana wchodzi.
koniec świata jednym słowem

----------


## jabko

> *kocie*, ale powiedź, kto chcąc wybudować tanio dom, daje dachówkę?


Ja czyli mła.
Jak pisze selimm dachówka w cenie blachy.
Jak nie kupisz wiatrowych tylko dasz obróbkę albo nawet po prostu wystawisz dachówki z 5cm to koszt wyjdzie taki sam jak blachy.
Dach dwuspadowy, prosty, bez lukarn itp a więc bez koszy, dodatkowych gąsiorów itp.

----------


## KAS01

> KAS01
> bardzo miło mi sie z tobą prowadzi polemikę ale wybacz nie jestem w stanie wszystko wyliczyć co do grosza, mam na to całą zimę, teraz podałem orientacujne koszty, jedno są pewnie zaniżone a inne lekko zawyżone, 
> ale się burza rozpętała nie tylko w tym wątku, komp mi się zawiesza, syn mnie z pokoju goni, żona sie denerwuje i na dodatek nasz kocurek mi na kolana wchodzi.
> koniec świata jednym słowem


Ja kiedyś byłem na tym samym etapie liczenia co Ty. Moja pierwsza kalkulacja wyniosła 130tyś. Jaki ja byłem wtedy szczęśliwy.  :Lol:   Nie wiedziałem tylko, ilu jeszcze rzeczy nie wiem (i nie wiem pewnie do tej pory). W miare zdobywania wiedzy, uaktualniałem swój kosztorys. Niestety zawsze odbywało się to do góry. Teraz stoi już na 246tyś i wiem, że nadal bedzie rósł. Nie licze do tego kuchni z wyposażeniem, ogrodzenia i podjazdów. Nie policzyłem jeszcze tarsu, ale to "groszowe" sprawy.

----------


## zezo

selimm 
jak dach miałem robić też mi karkulacje dachówki zrobili może ta dachówka to i tańsza od blachodachówki ale te wykończenia są tak drogie że szok, w ogólnym bilansie było tego ładne pare groszy więcej na moim dachu /coś okolo 135 m2/ jakieś 3000 zł, w związku z tym  pokryłem blachodachówką

----------


## zezo

KAS01 
z całym szacunkiem ale widzę że masz taki błąd w wyliczenieniach jak nasze ośrodki badające opnię wyborców, prawie 100 %, 
ja pisałem wyżej że stan surowy liczyłem i się przeliczyłem ale o 5% dlatego nie myślę że mogę teraz na wykończeniu sie aż tak pomylić
 :big tongue:

----------


## KAS01

> KAS01 
> z całym szacunkiem ale widzę że masz taki błąd w wyliczenieniach jak nasze ośrodki badające opnię wyborców, prawie 100 %, 
> ja pisałem wyżej że stan surowy liczyłem i się przeliczyłem ale o 5% dlatego nie myślę że mogę teraz na wykończeniu sie aż tak pomylić


Tylko, ze ja pierwszą kalkulacje zrobiłem ponad dwa lata temu. Miałem wtedy mgliste pojęcie o budowie (patrząc z dzisiejszej perspektywy), chociaż wtedy myślałem, ze wiem bardzo dużo.
U mnie duża róznica w kosztach wychodzi teraz, kiedy zamieniam najtańsze materiały wykończeniowe, na te ze średniej półki. Jeśli chodzi o stan surowy otwarty, to zmieściłem się poniżej załozonego kosztorysu. Wyszło mi dokładnie 1000zł mniej, mimo że zdecydowałem się w ostatniej chwili na dachówke ceramiczną (ostatni dzień super promocji) i mam kominy systemowe, a kalkulowałem z cegły+wkład. Do każdego etapu dodaje 10% i te właśnie zmiany zmieściły się w tych 10%.

----------


## selimm

Zezo ta dachowka normalnie kosztuje 30zł a w promocji 20zł 
promocja obejmuje całośc , nie jak to gdzies widziałem tylko na podstawową jest rabat ! 

ps.Ladies & Gentlemen :ohmy:  domu do zamieszkania za 100 tys.mozemy porozmawiac o 19.00 bo wtedy jest dobranocka   :Wink2:

----------


## zezo

Drodzy forumowicz
może komuś wyda się to dziwne, ale ja zamierzam wybudować swój dom, może ktoś go oceniać różnie ale to będzie MÓJ DOM, na taki mnie stać i taki będę miał, 
mały, prosty, bez udziwnień i wielu innych rzeczy, mając parę zł zdecydowałem si na budowę, jaka była alternatywa?
 :Roll:   :Roll:  
kupno samochodu, aby banda szczeniaków pod blokiem mogła na nim siadać i go rysowć, aby zazdrosny sąsiad go obdarł starym żukiem, wybrałem drogę przez mękę czyli budownie, wybrałem po długim namyśle i z premedytacją, 
buduję, a że się uparłem strasznie, zamierzam dopiąć swego.

Może jesteście bardziej doświadczni w budowlanym fachu, może macie rację, ale co bym nie przeczytał że to czy tam to, tyle a tyle kosztuje, że tyle kasy na pewno nie wystarczy, nic ale to dokladnie nic nie odwiedzie mnie od swej decyzji, ja też chcę mieć swoje miejsce na tej zimi.

I TAK WIEM ŻE MAM RACJE

co mam zrobić jak taki uparty i przekorny czlek jestem

----------


## andre59

Cóż. Życzę powodzenia.
Może uda Ci się nie przekroczyć budżetu o więcej niż 50%.

----------


## anpi

*zezo*, wierzę, że Ci się uda. Najważniejsze to postawić sobie cel i do niego dążyć. Nie każdy musi mieć drewniane okna 5-komorowe, piękne tynki i dębowy parkiet.

----------


## beno11

> Drodzy forumowicz
> może komuś wyda się to dziwne, ale ja zamierzam wybudować swój dom, może ktoś go oceniać różnie ale to będzie MÓJ DOM, na taki mnie stać i taki będę miał, 
> mały, prosty, bez udziwnień i wielu innych rzeczy, mając parę zł zdecydowałem si na budowę, jaka była alternatywa?
>   
> kupno samochodu, aby banda szczeniaków pod blokiem mogła na nim siadać i go rysowć, aby zazdrosny sąsiad go obdarł starym żukiem, wybrałem drogę przez mękę czyli budownie, wybrałem po długim namyśle i z premedytacją, 
> buduję, a że się uparłem strasznie, zamierzam dopiąć swego.
> 
> Może jesteście bardziej doświadczni w budowlanym fachu, może macie rację, ale co bym nie przeczytał że to czy tam to, tyle a tyle kosztuje, że tyle kasy na pewno nie wystarczy, nic ale to dokladnie nic nie odwiedzie mnie od swej decyzji, ja też chcę mieć swoje miejsce na tej zimi.
> 
> ...


witam
i tak trzymaj - wazne ze sa efekty a nie tylko gdybanie


Do zalozyciela watku - jezeli jeszcze zamienisz ten dwuspadowy dach na stropodach , tynki wewnetrzne na plyty KG to sie napewno z tej kwocie 100-110 tys spokojnie zmiescisz
pozdrawiam

----------


## brachol

tak cos widze ze jak to czesto bywa na forum kazdy podaje swoje wyliczenia nie podajac przy okazji jaki duzy dom buduje i jak skomplikowany ma projekt
do autora watku - jezeli bedziesz mial maly parterowy dom, dach dwuspadowy deskowanie + papa bez fajerwerkow w wykonczeniowce zadnych kominow systemowych itp i duuuzo zrobisz sam to 100 tys jest realna kwota ale oczywiscie trzeba zakladac ze cos moze pojsc nei tak i trzeba bedzie troche kasy dorzucic

----------


## joan

Oczywiście ze można pobudowac domek za 100 tys. złotych. Jak widzę takie domy, to mówię o nich "letniskowe".
Jednak jak ktos myśli o solidnym domu - potrzeba conajmniej 200 tys. - jak o komfortowym może już i 300tys. Dom domowi nie równy - sama szukałam prawie dwa lata domu do kupienia - i wtedy nie wiedziałam tyle co dziś - a jednak na pierwszy rzut oka widziałam gdzie inwestorzy "poszli w taniość". 
Poza tym wychodzę z założenia że wolałabym mieszkać w komfortowym mieszkaniu z balkonem niż wiecznie niedokończonym, prowizorycznym ale domu. 
Trochę może niepoprawne politycznie takie myslenie, ale uważam że życie jest za krótkie żeby żyć byle jak - umęczać przy tym siebie i swoją rodzinę. Na moim nowym osiedlu widzę mnóstwo takich przykładów - sąsiedzi domy mają - ale palą w piecach śmieciami (na porządny kocioł gazowy i przyłącze już nie starczyło), jeden z sąsiadów nagabuje moich pracowników choć o pół worka gipsu czy kleju... 
Może tez na początku marzył o domu za 100 tys......

----------

> baba_budowniczy 
> moja droga ja naprawdę wiem że w takiej kasie bardzo trudno jest się zmieścić, ale uparty taki gość jestem że ho  ho ho, może jestem w błedzie ale liczę tak:
> - taras +szambo około 5000 zł
> - okna +drzwi wejsciowe - oceniam na 7000 zł
> - insatlacje, elektryczna i wodna - 4000 zł
> - tynki na parterze - jakieś 3000 zł,
> - ogrzewanie elektryczne- kabel grzewczy -3000 zł
> - wylewki parter - 2000 zł
> - łazienka na parterze - 3000 zł
> ...


Według mnie więcej wydasz na instalacje. Nie widzę żadnego pieca - będą podgrzewacze elektryczne? Sporo tego prądu zakładasz  :wink:  Nie widzę też grzejników.
U nas najtańsze tynki z materiałem to ok. 12/m (to już naprawdę tanio) Wystarczy te 3000? 
Ocieplenie budynku za 5000 - jaką zakładasz grubość ocieplenia? Też mocno optymistyczne  :smile: 
A co z kuchnią? Przenosicie z obecnego lokum?
Zezo - ja naprawdę bardzo Ci kibicuję i mam nadzieję, że się uda  :smile:  Gdybym miała w perspektywnie blokersów łażących po samochodach, tez bym zrobiła wszystko, żeby po moim samochodzie nie mieli okazji skakać.
Napisałam tutaj, bo często na pytania ludzi, którzy mają niedużą gotówkę (czasem nawet bez działki) padają odpowiedzi - taak, masz 200 tysięcy, nie masz działki, projektu - ale buduj - do odważnych świat należy. Odpowiedzi takich często udzielają ludzie, którzy o budowaniu marzą, ale jeszcze sobie głowy nie rozbili  :wink:  To najlepszy sposób na wyrzucenie pieniędzy, rozgrzebaną inwestycję i potężnego kaca.
Wiem, że jest granica, od której wybudowanie czegoś jest realne. Dla mnie taką granicą dla domku 70-80m jest 150 000. Za niewiele więcej można mieć ze 100m. 
Myślę, że Autor-Założyciel przy odpowiednich założeniach zbuduje swój nieduży domek. Ważne, żeby "mierzyć zamiar podług sił" - wiadomo, że 120m jest lepsze niż 90, ale... Zawsze jest tak, że pod koniec ktoś te brakujące 5-10 tysięcy pożyczy (dorobi się). Ważne są media i warunki gruntowe - u nas media są w odlegołości 30m, ale zabawy z nimi mieliśmy baardzo dużo.

----------


## zezo

*joan napisała*




> Oczywiście ze można pobudowac domek za 100 tys. złotych. Jak widzę takie domy, to mówię o nich "letniskowe".


wielkość jest pojęciem względnym, dla jednego domek 80 m2 to letniskowy a dla innego 300 m2 też jest letniskowym domeczkiem




> Poza tym wychodzę z założenia że wolałabym mieszkać w komfortowym mieszkaniu z balkonem niż wiecznie niedokończonym, prowizorycznym ale domu.


raczej nie mieszkałaś w blokowisku i nie masz pojęcia jak się fajnie mieszka




> Na moim nowym osiedlu widzę mnóstwo takich przykładów - sąsiedzi domy mają - ale palą w piecach śmieciami (na porządny kocioł gazowy i przyłącze już nie starczyło),


dlatego że twoi sąsiedzi przecenili swoje mozliwości, porwali się na domy te nie letniskowe, i jak skończyli sama widzisz




> jeden z sąsiadów nagabuje moich pracowników choć o pół worka gipsu czy kleju...


jednym słowem na eleganckim osiedlu mieszkasz, fajne sąsiedztwo, no no, tylko pozazdrościć.
muszę ci powiedzieć ze ja już 3 wiaty garażowe zalałem betonem co mi został, tak jakoś wyszło co gruszki przyjechały to zawsze coś zostało, sąsiedzi zadowoleni, ja też bo nie musiałem mieć grzybków betonowych na działce,

----------


## aga_k1978

Dom 11,4 x 9,80 prosta bryła - stan surowy bez okien, tynków, instalacji pozostała ostatnia rata do zapłaty murarzom (3 tys.) 
Dach prosty deskowany, papa - jeszcze bez pokrycia.
Stan wydanej gotówki 67 tys. zł

Nadmienię jeszcze że materiały kupowane tanio!   :smile:  (w porównaniu z innymi znanymi nam budującymi) 

Myślę że za 100.000 zł nie dasz rady!   :sad:

----------


## zezo

*baba_budowniczy pisze* 

[quote]Zezo - ja naprawdę bardzo Ci kibicuję i mam nadzieję, że się uda /quote]
i takie teksty lubię, super




> Ważne, żeby "mierzyć zamiar podług sił"


popieram cię w całości,  ja cały czas mam takie podejście, 
w związku z tym że mnie nie stać na wielkie budowanie i nie mam zamiaru skończyć jak sąsiedzi [/b]joan*    buduje sobie to na co mnie stać, cieszę się z tego strasznie,  *

----------


## joan

Zezo - wiedziałam że cię sprowokuję do zacytowania moich wypowiedzi - to naprawdę dobrze że jesteś optymistą. Ja sama nigdy nie mieszkałam w domku - całe zycie w blokach (są bloki i bloki). Tak więc jak widzę to co widzę to trochę jestem przerażona - oby mnie to nie spotkało - bo cóż mi z domu jak żle mi z tym (nie stać mnie na utrzymanie, wykończenie, czy podlewanie ogrodu w czasie suszy,itp.). Nie potrafię żyć "w półowie", muszę miec wszystko skończone - taka moja fobia. 
Każdy ma inne potrzeby - inne odczuwanie komfortu. Wg mnie na wybudowanie komfortowego domku na całe lata dla 4 osobowej rodziny nie wystarczyłoby 100 a nawet 200 tys.  (bo: nie znoszę blachodachówki, okien PCV, paneli, itp). Ale to moja opinia - masz prawo myśleć inaczej.

----------


## shago

napisze prawdziwa herezję, za 100 000 pod klucz da sie ale dużo samozaparcia. domek letnistkowy o powierzchni 70 m2 to da rade z przytupem za ta kwotę. z drugiej strony kupując tanio i wybierając siatkę na ogrodzenie a nie klinkier mozna sporo ugrac. było nie było. miałem na budowę 200 000. na początku kombinowałem że za to sie wprowadze. dom raczej niewielki. słoneczko z horyzontu. tyle że z pełnym podpiwniczeniem. mam 2 garaże również. i powiem tak. obecnie robie ogrodzenie. kombinowane siatka plus 15 słupków klinkirowych. działka 11 arów. i jak nic wychodzi mi z bramami wjazdowymi (2 i furtką) koszt około 12 tys. do zrobienia pozostały panele i płytki, schody drewniane, kominek i zabudowa poddasza. na dzis wydałem blisko 195 tys. a starałem sie mocno oszczedzac. dla porównania stan surowy zamknięty kosztował mnie 120 000 zł. potem poszło juz "gładko". tynki 13 tys, wylewki 6 tys, instalacje 27 tys.,wełna na poddasze 5tys, oceiplenie i elewacja 6 tys. i mnóstwo pierdół których nie zlicze tu teraz

----------

Zawsze w trakcie dochodzą nieprzewidziane wydatki na te wszystkie dodatki.  :wink:

----------


## am00

Popieram ZEZO. 
Mozna wybudować w cenie 1000zł/m2, oczywiscie przy całym szeregu sprzyjajacych okoliczności. Sam zresztą taki buduję. Jestem nawet o jeden sezon badziej zaawansowany i mam dom w połowie (parter) wykończony. Gdybym budował w tej okolicy dom droższy, to w momencie wybudowania jego wartośc rynkowa byłaby niższa niż koszt inwestycji. 
Porównywałem w ubiegłym roku ofertę jednej taniej firmy budujacej w 3 miastach identyczne mieszkania i ceny były mniej więcej takie: Wrocław - 2200/m2, Sobótka - 1600/m2, Kamienna Góra - 1200/m2. Jaki z tego wniosek? Nie ma sensu budowanie taniego domku w atrakcyjnej dzielnicy, gdzie już cena gruntu przewyższa jego wartość i mocno trzeba się zastanowić zanim postawimy pałac w otoczeniu kurników i wysypiska śmieci. 

Jest na pewno wiele recept na tanie budowanie.
Według mnie niebagatelną rolę odgrywa życzliwe sąsiedztwo.

----------

> Według mnie niebagatelną rolę odgrywa życzliwe sąsiedztwo.


Mógłbyś sprecyzować?  :wink:

----------


## jajmar

Witam , ja podobnie jak autor wątku uważam że można wybudowac dom za 100 tyś, żeby jednak troszkę to twierdzenie sprecyzowac dodam ze liczę 1000-1100 zł/m2. Czyli za 100 tyś dom do 100m2. Uważam że jest to realna kwota.
Mam w tej chwili praktycznie stan surowy otwarty, budynek z gazobetonu, parterowy, stoi więźba zafoliowana w przyszłym tygodniu bedzie pokrycie z blachodachówki i orynnowanie. Całość z pokryciem to 59 tyś. Do budynku zrobiłem w tej kwocie przyłacz wody , kanalizacje wewnątrz , sa wszystkie działówki, w tych kosztach jest również cała biurokracja budowy. Dom z garażem ma 168 m2 co przy poniesianych kosztach daje mi ciut poniżej 350zł/m2 stanu surowego.

----------


## marcin_budowniczy

Postawić dom za 100 tys. jest pojęciem względnym.
Mój znajomy postawił, mieszkał na betonie, zwisały żarówki, bez drzwi wew., plac budowy na zewnątrz, bez ogrodzenia, nie pomalowane itd.
Mieszkał tam i powoli sobie grzebał.
W zasadzie miał jeden pokój z telewizorem i wyrkiem + kuchnie (bez mebli).
Był kawalerem i dał radę.
Reasumując może się uda.
Jedni stwierdzą, że dał radę - inni stwierdzą, że mieszka nadal na budowie.
W sumie miał wszystkie instalacje, na głowe nie pada, ciepło...
Przykład mojego znajomego sprowadza się do pierwszego zdania.
Trzymam za Ciebie kciuki.

----------


## KAS01

Ja pod pojęciem "wybudowania domu za określoną kwote" rozumiem zbudowanie domu w pełni wykończonego.
Pod wzgledem taniego budowania niekwestionowanym liderem tego forum był *kodi_gdynia*. Polecam przeczytać jego dziennik budowy. Uważam, ze wiecej niż on "wycisnął", już się nie da. A kiedyś gdy ktoś pytał: "czy wybuduje dom o pow.x za kwote y", często można było przeczytać odpowiedź, ze Kodiemu wystarczyłaby ta kwota na wybudowanie lotniska.

----------


## am00

> Napisał am00
> 
> Według mnie niebagatelną rolę odgrywa życzliwe sąsiedztwo.
> 
> 
> Mógłbyś sprecyzować?


Ciężko to specyzować, ale u mnie (odpukać) nic z budowy nie zginęło mimo, że teren nieogrodzony, a materiały trzymałem w namiocie. Mogłem zawsze liczyć na pomoc ciężkiego sprzętu (traktory, przyczepy, ładowacz, spawarka), odbiór towaru, gdy nie mogłem być na budowie, o wyżywieniu dla siebie i murarza nie wspominając. To są wymierne korzyści, które pozwoliły na znaczne oszczędności. Gdybym budował drogi dom, zajeżdzał drogim autem i moja rola ograniczała się do pokazywania palcem i sięgania do portfela, to na pewno takiej życzliwości bym nie doznał.

----------


## D`arek

Nasz dom ma powierzchnię 140 m z garażem.  Kosztorys opiewał na 220 tys. Śmialiśmy się z mężem, że lekko wystarczy. Wydaliśmy 260. A jeszcze trzeba taras wykończyć, zrobić pozbruki, kominek. Fakt, mieszkamy w wykończonym, ciepłym domu. Zezo, w swoim kosztorysie wiele rzeczy pominąłeś, gdy my robiliśmy końcowe zestawienie kosztów wyszła o wiele dłuższa lista. Np. okna - to i  parapety wewnętrzne, zewnętrzne. Drzwi - to ościeżnice, klamki, szyfry. I tak ze wszystkim. A biały montaż?
Gdyby wybudowanie 70 m. kosztowało 100 tys. kto mieszkałby w blokach?
Za średnie mieszkanie miałoby się i działkę i własny dom o większej powierzchni.

----------


## Mały

> Nasz dom ma powierzchnię 140 m z garażem.  Kosztorys opiewał na 220 tys. Śmialiśmy się z mężem, że lekko wystarczy. Wydaliśmy 260. A jeszcze trzeba taras wykończyć, zrobić pozbruki, kominek. Fakt, mieszkamy w wykończonym, ciepłym domu. Zezo, w swoim kosztorysie wiele rzeczy pominąłeś, gdy my robiliśmy końcowe zestawienie kosztów wyszła o wiele dłuższa lista. Np. okna - to i  parapety wewnętrzne, zewnętrzne. Drzwi - to ościeżnice, klamki, szyfry. I tak ze wszystkim. A biały montaż?
> Gdyby wybudowanie 70 m. kosztowało 100 tys. kto mieszkałby w blokach?
> Za średnie mieszkanie miałoby się i działkę i własny dom o większej powierzchni.


 Patrząc na Wasz dom(jeśli to on jest na zdjęciu obok) te 260 tys to w sam raz na tego typu budowlę...ale nie każdy chce taki ładny bungalow...

----------


## shago

na 70 m2 starczy, na 100 m2 moim zdaniem 100 000 zl bedzie malo. oczywiscie do zamieszkania. stan surowy nawet zamkniety nie jest drogi. no chyba ze mahoniowe okna zamawiamy.

----------


## zezo

W szystki co podzielają moje zdanie dzieki, dzieki za słowa otuchy,
 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
A do wszystkich co mają sceptyczne podejście do moich poglądów chcę zadać  pytanie?

Co więc ma zrobić taki blokers jak ja, mający 100 000 zł, działkę z dociągniętymi mediami, zezwolenie na budowę? co ma zrobić moi drodzy taki człek, BUDOWAĆ CZY NIE BUDOWAĆ?

 :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Mały

> W szystki co podzielają moje zdanie dzieki, dzieki za słowa otuchy,
>         
> A do wszystkich co mają sceptyczne podejście do moich poglądów chcę zadać  pytanie?
> 
> Co więc ma zrobić taki blokers jak ja, mający 100 000 zł, działkę z dociągniętymi mediami, zezwolenie na budowę? co ma zrobić moi drodzy taki człek, BUDOWAĆ CZY NIE BUDOWAĆ?


 Trzeba siać,siać,siać,siać...  :cool:

----------


## 1950

> Napisał 1950
> 
> *kocie*, ale powiedź, kto chcąc wybudować tanio dom, daje dachówkę?
> 
> 
> Dziadek kiedy byłes ostatnio w składzie budowlanym ??
> zobacz sobie ile kosztuje blacha ? ....z ciekawosci zerklem - 22 zeta widzialem najtanszą , gont jest w podobnej cenie 
> liczyłem ze na moim dachu bym zaoszczedził ok.1500zł !!! ..warto ?


a może byś zaoszczędził więcej?
pod blachę czy gont idzie inna więźba, gdzieś około kubika do przodu,
a to już daje razem około 2000 i warto, bo za te pieniądze masz już grzejniki

----------


## andre59

> W szystki co podzielają moje zdanie dzieki, dzieki za słowa otuchy,
>         
> A do wszystkich co mają sceptyczne podejście do moich poglądów chcę zadać  pytanie?
> 
> Co więc ma zrobić taki blokers jak ja, mający 100 000 zł, działkę z dociągniętymi mediami, zezwolenie na budowę? co ma zrobić moi drodzy taki człek, BUDOWAĆ CZY NIE BUDOWAĆ?


Jak to co? BUDOWAĆ, BUDOWAĆ, BUDOWAĆ!!!
A jak się kasa skończy przed czasem to dłubać po trochu.
Nie ma to jak własne cztery kąty.  :smile:

----------


## artureski

Budować! Nie kazdy musi mieć na gotowo domek od razu. Ja zaliczam się do tych co nie muszą- wystarczy minimum, resztę powoli się zrobi tym łatwiej że mieszkasz już na miejscu. Nawet podłogi można odłożyć na potem i glazurę na ścianach (która tez nie musi byc do sufitu). Dla mnie najważniejsze że na swojej działce w swoim domu. Sceptyków z kasą nie przekonasz, górnej granicy wydatków nie można podać, a dolna - te 100 tys za mały domek ok 100m jest realna!!! I nieprawda  że lepiej w bloku- lepiej na werandzie, a zimą przy kominku...i psa nie trzeba wyprowadzać.

----------


## KAS01

Tak sobie dzisiaj rano przeglądam 'Ładny Dom". W numerze listopadowym na stronie 24 jest zdjęcie domu o pow. 107m2 z kopertowym dachem z lukarnami, dużym wykuszem. Na dachu dachówka betonowa, czyli nie najtaniej. Dom ocieplony, ale nieotynkowany. Do w pełni wykończonego domu wg. właściciela brakuje jeszcze DGP i obudowy kominka. I teraz najśmieszniejsze: KOSZT BUDOWY DOMU -* 75 000zł*  :ohmy:   :big grin:   :ohmy:   :big grin:   :ohmy:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## andre59

He,he. Dobry dowcip.  :ohmy:   :smile:

----------


## anpi

Uważam, że można zbudować tanio dom, może nie za 75 tys. ale za 100 się uda. Musi być tani projekt, tanie (ale dobre) materiały, dużo własnej pracy. A najwięcej można zaoszczędzić na wykończeniu - okna pcv bez bajerów, drzwi wewnętrzne nie za 700/szt. tylko za 200/szt. Panele i kafelki mozna kupić za 20-25 zł/m. Jak się to przemnoży przez powierzchnie - wychodzą spore oszczędności. Ocieplenie, panele, rozprowadzenie elektryki, chudziak - takie rzeczy można zrobić samodzielnie - i kolejne tysiące zostają w kieszeni.

----------


## ppp.j

To co widać obok 160sqm pochłonęło 133 kpln. Mam porobiony spis wydatków praktycznie co do grosza. Zaczynałem mając 60kpln. Pozostało do zrobienia dach (dachówka), okna i parapety, podłogi i schody drewniane, piec i ZCW, zbiornik na propan, glazura i biały montaż, kominek i wystrój wnętrz. Szacuję że potrzeba na to 80-100kpln. Dotychczasowe moje szacunki pokazywały raczej ostrożne przeszacowanie. Co mogę radzić by było oszczędnie? 
-Jeżeli to możliwe (posiadasz własne mieszkanie) to budowę rozłóż na kilka lat i buduj z własnych zasobów a potem sprzedaj mieszkanie i wykończ dom z uzyskanych funduszy (tak ja robię). Tej zimy planuję sprzedać mieszkanie i wykończyć mieszkając. Tak robiąc możesz trochę zaszaleć i postawić coś większego. Bardzo istotny jest udział własny we weszelkich pracach.
-Przed każdym etapem staraj się rozpracować jak najlepiej temat (nieoceniona pomoc forum) ale i tak nie ustrzeżesz się błędów (przy pierwszym domu potem idzie łatwiej).   :Wink2:  
-Staraj się szukać pewnych ekip kierując się zasadą że nie każda droga ekipa jest dobra i odwrotnie. Z reguły lokalne ekipy są bardziej przewidywalne. Zasięgaj języka o ekipie i sprawdzaj ich prace. Korzystając z ekip wschodnich musisz liczyć się z gorszą jakością robót (Ty musisz wiedzieć jak co zrobić i dostarczać narzędzia) ale ceny mogą być bardzo konkurencyjne.
-Nigdy nie decyduj się na zawarcie umowy nie rozeznawszy dokładnie tematu i rynku. Podczas zalewania fundamentów musisz być betoniarzem i zbrojarzem natomiast gdy Ci będą robili więźbę musisz wiedzieć wszystko o ciesielce od strony technicznej i finansowej.
-Zawsze gdy płacisz zawieraj umowy nawet z przysłowiowym szwagrem. Prace bez umowy noszą znamiona jakiejś niepewności i dotyczy to obu stron.
-Do planowanego przedsięwzięcia musza być całkowicie przekonani wszyscy w Twojej rodzinie bo inaczej możesz usłyszeć „a nie mówiłam(em)” lub „wiedziałam(em) że tak będzie”. Natomiast gdy jest pełna akceptacja to druga połowa może okazać się nieocenionym sprzymierzeńcem i doradcą.
-Oglądaj każda złotówkę kilka razy i *targuj się, targuj się, targuj się*. Pamiętaj że ile byś nie stargował tu dostawca zawsze coś na tym ma i staraj się z nim tym podzielić.
Te wszystkie zastrzeżenia umożliwia budowa rozłożona w czasie.
-Jeżeli nie masz mieszkania to buduj jak najszybciej z kredytu.

----------


## marekf

Witam
Można tanio i dobrze wybudować dom nie ulegając  raklamie i modzie.
Wystarczy zakasać rękawy i nie czekajac na 'fachowe firmy"wziąć się do roboty.Robocizna to 50% kosztrów.
Marek

----------


## KAS01

> Witam
> Można tanio i dobrze wybudować dom nie ulegając  raklamie i modzie.
> Wystarczy zakasać rękawy i nie czekajac na 'fachowe firmy"wziąć się do roboty.Robocizna to 50% kosztrów.
> Marek


Niestety w moim przypadku robocizna wyniesie ok.30% ogólnych kosztów budowy, więc tu nie widziałbym aż tak dużych oszczędności.

----------


## zezo

*KAS01  napisał*



> Spojrzałem w swój kosztorys i jestem skłonny Ci uwierzyć





> W taki przypadku, jak nie robili Ci za darmo, lub nie miałeś np. własnego lasu to nie uwierze w te 40tyś.





> Chociaż może i uwierze.





> Pod wzgledem taniego budowania niekwestionowanym liderem tego forum był kodi_gdynia. Polecam przeczytać jego dziennik budowy. Uważam, ze wiecej niż on "wycisnął", już się nie da. A kiedyś gdy ktoś pytał: "czy wybuduje dom o pow.x za kwote y", często można było przeczytać odpowiedź, ze Kodiemu wystarczyłaby ta kwota na wybudowanie lotniska.





> Tak sobie dzisiaj rano przeglądam 'Ładny Dom". I teraz najśmieszniejsze: KOSZT BUDOWY DOMU - 75 000zł


*KAS01*  bratnia duszo widzę że zaczynasz myśleć i po maleńku przyznajesz mi troszke racji

----------


## zezo

kochani polemiki na temat taniego budowania ciąg dalszy

----------


## zezo

*wilcza75*
i o taki domek jek masz mi chodzi, super sprawa, prosty, przytulny, funkcjonalny, to jest właśnie to , to jest piekne, a wszystkie te nowobogackie pałece nie dla nas i bardzo dobrze.

*Mały , beno11, anpi ,  brachol , shago , am00 , jajmar * 

dzieki za słowa otuchy

*Dr.opsik napisał*



> Widzisz ja buduję domy i widziałem już niejednego inwestora który w szoku był, że mu brakuje.. A przecież miało starczyć


kurde to ja już wiem dlaczego forumowicze tak psioczą na brygady budowlane, ty im budujesz  :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## beno11

> kochani polemiki na temat taniego budowania ciąg dalszy


co tu dyskutowac wszystko zalezy od regionu w jakim sie budujesz
powiedz ludziom z w-wy ze masz ekipe co za stan surowy otwarty zrobia ci calosc za 8-9 tys to cie ludzie wysmieja a sa regiony kraju gdzie i ta cena za taka robote wydaje sie kosmicznie wysoka
dla przykladu - ja za zrobienie wiezby dachowej dla dachu o pow ok 205m2 zaplacilem 2000pln dla jednego regionu to duzo dla drugiego to malo ale brygada ( 5 chlopa ) zrobila to  w poltora dnia i teraz policzcie to przez sezon ich pracy to moze zrozumiecie ich podejscie do tematu  ( moj dom to ich 86 budynek w tym sezonie a robili u mnie  w polowie wrzesnia)inna brygada (4 chlopa) za pokrycie tego dachu blachodachowka + orynnowanie wziela tez tyle samo i robili to o jeden dzien dluzej ( ze wszystkimi ekipami podpisywalem umowy i mam od nich gwarancje na wykonana robote)
najlepiej przed zatrudnieniem ekip dobrze jest rozejrzec sie po okolicy , pogadac z miejscowymi , popatrzec na efekty pracy tej czy innej ekipy i dopiero wtedy wybierac 
pozdrawiam
http://www.lipinscy.pl/14074.xml?page=1

----------


## wilcza75

Jeden(a) z naszych sympatycznych forumowiczów wspomina o kosztach budowy, że takie wysokie i dodaje przy tym, że będzie miał 2 garaże. I myślę sobie, że to jest najbardziej symptomatyczny wpis związany z kosztami 200.000 + ........
Moja opinia - proszę bardzo.
Mam bardzo wygodne mieszkanie - 72m, a ile przy tym urządznia, sprzątania i co jakiś czas mniej lub bardziej poważnego dłubania. I jeszcze paru rzeczy dotąd nie zrobilem - w 10 roku od wprowadzenia sie!
Kochani inwestorzy, zastanówcie się ile tego będzie w Waszych domach o powierzchni 150m i więcej.
To pierwsze primo.
Po drugie, na szczęście coraz częściej budują domy ludzie młodzi , z małymi dziećmi, ale wielu z Was, jak sądzę, skończy budować swoje wymarzone M...... , gdy dzieci będą w podstawówce albo i szkole średniej. Jak długo będziecie się cieszyć rodziną w wielkim domu?  5-10lat i dzieci pójdą w świat.
A co potem? Zostanie wam wielki, pusty dom i takiż kłopot. 
Fakt, że będzie to piękny kłopot, a nawet katastrofa może być piękna - jak mawiał Grek Zorba.
Trzecia dygresja. Nie znam wielu miejsc w Europie, ale np. w  Norwegi, moją uwagę zwróciło jak małe domy (wg. dzisiejszych polskich standartów) mają jej obrzydliwie bogaci mieszkańcy.
Podbną obserwację mam ze Stuttgartu (tego od Mercedesa) - całkiem nie biednego miasta.
I po czwarte. Taras i ogród może też być częścią domu, dlatego domek na własnej działce jest de facto większy niż wynika z sumowania powierzchni pomiesczeń.  

Dlatego moi drodzy infromuję Was uprzejmie. W domu o pow. do 100m2 da się bardzo wygodnie mieszkać.   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Na taką powierzchnię trzeba budynku z użytkowym poddaszem o pow.zbudowy ok.60-70m. Takich domów powstaje pewnie z 10% ogólnej liczby. A wg mnie, za ok.150tys.zł taki domek wykończymy napawdę przyzwoicie, czego Wam baaaaaardzo serdecznie życzę.

tomasz  :big grin:

----------


## ppp.j

Widzisz  *wilcza75* odpowiem Ci przykładem z mojego życia. Pamiętam swoje słowa które wypowiedziałem do żony gdy wprowadziliśmy się do naszego pierwszego mieszkania o pow. 36sqm. „Kochanie po co ludziom większe mieszkania”. Potem gdy przyszła córka to z pożądaniem patrzyłem na sufit bo tyle pustej powierzchni się marnowało. Obecnie mamy 84sqm w bloku, córka ma mieszkanie i zarażona przez rodziców przymierza się do budowy, a my przed emeryturą tęsknie czekamy by wprowadzić się do naszych 160sqm w lesie. Niestety tak jest człowiek stworzony że dąży stale do czegoś lepszego. Podejrzewam że i Ty wspomnisz za 15 lat moje słowa. A może się mylę i tylko ja jestem taki maksymalista.

----------


## wilcza75

Drogi PPP.J
Dzięki takim ludzim jak Wy świat idzie do przodu.
Oczywiście marzyć i chcieć to móc. Z Twojej wypowiedzi nic dodać,  nic ująć.

Mnie natomiast chodzi tylko o to co napisałem i nic wiecej. Jeśli ktoś chce budować, niech mierzy siły na zamiary. Przy małych dochodach i braku oszczędności lepiej budować mały domek niż żaden, bojąc się że to będzie 250tys PLN z górką. Ale jeśli kogoś stać na rezydencję, niech ją szczęśliwie buduje. Zaś kosztów obu obiektów nie porównujmy.

tomasz

----------


## ppp.j

> Jeśli ktoś chce budować, niech mierzy siły na zamiary. Przy małych dochodach i braku oszczędności lepiej budować mały domek niż żaden, bojąc się że to będzie 250tys PLN z górką. Ale jeśli kogoś stać na rezydencję, niech ją szczęśliwie buduje. Zaś kosztów obu obiektów nie porównujmy.
> 
> tomasz


A jeśli tak to w pełni sie z Toba zgadzam.

----------


## Krakowiak

Myśle że za ta kwotę można zbudować domek 100m2, ale z dużym własnym wkładem pracy i z najtańszych materiałów. Jeżeli nie potrzebujesz luksusów a wystarczy Ci skromny domek i masz dużo zapału i silnej woli to realizuj swoje/(wasze ?) marzenie. 

Ludziska mają różne wymagania, jednym do wprowadzenia się wystarczy wykończony kawałek skromnego ale własnego domu, inni chcą mieć wszystko skończone, umeblowane i najlepszej jakości. Jedni potrzebują  100 a inni 300m2, garaż na 2 samochody i łazienkę do każdej sypialni. Jedni drugich nigdy nie zrozumieją.  

Moim zdaniem z budową domu jest jak z małżeństwem, po latach małżeństwa żonaci radzą "nie żeńcie się" ale niewielu ich słucha i dobrze. Ci co zbudowali dom też często straszą że budowa to horror ale na szczęście zapaleńcy ich nie słuchają.

----------


## andre59

Widzę następujący podział wśród forumowiczów jeśli chodzi o szansę wybudowania domu za 100 tys. zł.:
- *optymiści*, to ci którzy dopiero przymierzają się do budowy lub doszli do stanu surowego otwartego,
- *pesymiści*, to ci którzy od razu zakładali że to nierealne bądż kończą budowę domu lub już w nim mieszkają.

Niestety pesymistów, a może raczej realistów, jest więcej i to ich opinię powinni wziąć pod uwagę rozpoczynający swą przygodę z budową.

Ale mając 100 tys do dyspozycji i tak rozpoczął bym budowę.
Po drodze czasami ilość dostępnej gotówki jakoś dziwnie się powiększa.
Człowiek mobilizuje wszystkie siły i możliwości.
Tak więc zachęcam do podjęcia wyzwania.
Ja rozpocząłem szacując koszt budowy 110 m2 na ok. 120 tys. zł. Niedługo kończę i realny koszt wyniesie ok. 180 tys. zł.

Pozdrawiam wszystkich początkujących.

----------


## stiff

Przy podawaniu kosztów budowy piszcie proszę jeśli to możliwe stosunek cen materiałów do robocizny - bo jest to ważne dla kogoś kto ma w planach wybudować  w tych 100 tyś.-  bo chyba tylko wtedy jest szansa zmieścić się w tej sumie gdy koszty robocizny max. zblizymy do zera pozd.

----------


## anpi

To fakt, że jak się już zacznie budowę, to nagle się znajdują pieniądze. Ja próbowałem oszczędzać przez wiele lat, i mimo, że nie byłem rozrzutny - nie udawało się. Zakładałem, że w tym roku zrobię tylko stan zero, a resztę z kredytu w przyszłym roku. Tymczasem, starczyło na parter i strop (jeszcze nie zrobiony).  :big grin:

----------


## andre59

Z budową związanych jest wiele wydatków, o których poczatkujący nie ma zielonego pojęcia:
- organizacja budowy, zaplecze, zabezpieczenia, transport
- koszty projektów i wykonania przyłączy
- papierkologia, adaptacja projektu do warunków miejscowych, uzgodnienia, odbiory techniczne
- zmiany w trakcie budowy (bo coś tu nie gra)
- sknocona robota wymagająca poprawek
- ruchy cen (w górę) materiałów i robocizny
- niuanse techniczne i technologiczne które zaskakują
- bardzo wiele drobnych wydatków po kilkadiesiąt czy kilkaset złotych, które zsumowane urastają do kilku czy kilkunastu tysięcy
- ...
to tylko niektóre "nieprzewidziane wydatki".

----------


## Mały

Wilcza75 - chyba musimy wipić jakiś browarek! Myślisz jak i ja.
  Choc rózni nas podejście mieszkanie/dom.Mieszkając od zawsze w domku w życiu nie poszedłbym do żadnego mieszkania(chyba że nie byłoby innego wyjścia).
  Co do wielkości nieraz widziałem starszych ludzi w pustych "kilkusetmetrowych" ścianach.Oraz ich jakiś żal ,tęsknotę za ludźmi...Faktycznie nawet mój 10 letni syn mówi ,że za parę lat "pójdzie na swoje". Ja myślałem tak samo.Moje rodzeństwo również.
 Też Tomek.

----------


## Mały

Andre - to ja należę do optymistów którzy wybudowali już dom...
  Tylko choroba za duży  :Confused:

----------


## zezo

A ja widzę następujący podział wśród forumowiczów jeśli chodzi o szansę wybudowania domu za 100 tys. zł.: 
- realiści, to ci co myślą o małym prostym domku, którzy zdają sobie sprawę z tego na co ich stać, 
- optymiści, to ci którzy myślą o wielkich i luksusowych domostwach, myślący o tym że dzieci zawsze będą z nimi, 
 - pesymiści, to ci którzy na pewno nigdy i nic nie zbudują, pełno takich wygodnych gości w każdym blokowisku, 

do odważnych świat należy   :Wink2:

----------


## andre59

Mały. He,he. Pesymiści też budują, tylko niektórzy trochę mniejsze.
Mój jest w sam raz.  :smile: 

Zezo. Są jeszcze rozsądni, którzy nie przeceniają swoich możliwości.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

> A ja widzę następujący podział wśród forumowiczów jeśli chodzi o szansę wybudowania domu za 100 tys. zł.: 
> - realiści, to ci co myślą o małym prostym domku, którzy zdają sobie sprawę z tego na co ich stać, 
> - optymiści, to ci którzy myślą o wielkich i luksusowych domostwach, myślący o tym że dzieci zawsze będą z nimi, 
>  - pesymiści, to ci którzy na pewno nigdy i nic nie zbudują, pełno takich wygodnych gości w każdym blokowisku, 
> 
> do odważnych świat należy


Zezo - duży dom to nie zawsze burżujska rezydencja, może być po prostu wygodną siedzibą na ludzką skalę - pod warunkiem, że dobrze skalkulujesz koszty i oczekiwania, małe dzieci jednak ze 20 lat z rodzicami mieszkają (nasze np są w takim wieku, żę raczej się trzeba tego spodziewać) i są przestrzeniożerne, a trudno ponieść spore koszty i gnieść się razem te 20 lat z nadzieją na wygodną starość  :wink: 
I ważne - koszt domu 200m nie jest równy 2x100m - koszt kolejnych metrów spada proporcjonalnie

----------


## D`arek

Z powyższych postów wnioskuję , że większość pesymistów to forumowicze którzy już sie wybudowali lub do przeprowadzki zostało im niewiele, natomiast optymiści to forumowicze , którzy jeszcze nie zaczęli lub są na etapie pierwszej fazy budowy. Jestem tym szczęśliwcem który budowę ma za sobą a poszczególne emocje jakie przez ten okres mi towarzyszyły na poszczególnych etapach najlepiej zilustrują ikionki:
*od*   :Lol:   :big grin:   :smile:  *do*   :Confused:   :ohmy:   :oops:   :Wink2:  
Cóż może i można za 100.000 doprowadzić budowę do stanu zamieszkania ale warunkiem jest 100% własnej pracy a to rozciąga budowę na kilka ładnych lat. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Honorata

Szczera prawda, poziom otymizmu jest wysoki przed rozpoczeciem budowy i jeszcze podczas murarki, mury pną się do góry, kazdego dnia widac efekt prac, materialy na sciany stosunkowo nieduzo kostzuja, slowem -sama frajda. Wieksze koszty przychodza z czasem...i z uzbrajaniem domu, wykanczaniem. 
My zaczynajac budowe domu mielismy nasze oszczednosci -ok. 50 tys, reszte do stanu surowego zamkneitego budowalismy z wplywow biezacych, na dalsza czesc wzielismy kredyt. Z 2 opcji: mieszkac tam gdzie dotychczas, wykanczac latami  i kazdy grosz przeznaczac na budowe, czy wziac kredyt i wprowadzic sie za pol roku, a potem splacac juz mieszkajac w domu, wybralsimy te druga. 
Koszty, koszty...uwazam ze najwiecej oszczednosci przynosi prosty projekt i sprawdzone rozwiazania bez eksperymentow. Jestem bardzo zadowolona i wizualnie i kosztowo z domu na planie prostokata z dwuspadowym dachem, bez lukarn, wiezyczczek, wolich oczek etc, metraz -ok. 150 m powierzchni uzytkowej, dom z poddasezm uzytkowym z wysoka scianka kolankowa. Matreialy -polski bloczek z bk ocieplony styropianem, dachowka cementowa, kominy ceramiczne systemowe polskie, okna plastikowe -w miare typowe tzn. bez trojkatow, łuków etc.  
Dzieki takiemu prostemu projektowi stac nas na tzw. lepszy standard wykonczeniowki , ktory zalozylismy swiadomie: parkiety drewniane nie panele, drozsza ceramika lazienkowa, hiszpanskie i wloskie gresy, drewniana kuchnia, marmurowe parapety i obudowa kominka etc. Powinnismy sie zamknac w kwocie ok. 300 tys (jedynie bez docelowych mebli do pokoi czy oswietlenia). Z tym, ze gdybym zdecydowala sie na tanszy wariant wykonczeniowki dalabym rade zmiescic sie w kwocie do 250 tys. 
dom buduja nam ekipy, mozna zaoszczedzic budujac systemem gospodarczym, przy duzym udziale pracy wlasnej i rodziny, rozkladajac budowe i wykanczanie na lata. To moze przyniesc kolejne 50 tys oszczednosci. 
Nie mozna jednak popadac w "nadoptymizm" bo mozna sie bolesnie przejechac, moim zdaniem domu ok. 100m2 nie wybuduje sie pod klucz za 100 tys, realna najnizsza kwota to 160-180 tys.

----------

Jeszcze jeden dodatek - pesymiści w rozumieniu zezo to po prostu realiści  :smile: 
Jak już napisałam wcześniej - gorąco Ci kibicuję zakończenia budowy i wykończenia, ale raczej nie wierzę, że do swojej stówki nie dołożysz jeszcze z 50 tysięcy w sumie  :Smile:  Może rozłożone na raty, ale jednak
Co do kosztów etapu "postsurowego" to święta prawda - efekty nie są już tak spektakularne, a kasa płynie dużo intensywniej i szybciej   :Confused:  I właśnie wtedy zaczyna brakować kasy najczęściej   :Confused:

----------


## zezo

*baba_budowniczy napisała*



> Zezo - duży dom to nie zawsze burżujska rezydencja, może być po prostu wygodną siedzibą na ludzką skalę


a czy mały i prosty domek nie może być wygoną siedzibą na ludką skalę?



> małe dzieci jednak ze 20 lat z rodzicami mieszkają


 moja latorośl akurat jest bliso ciebie na UMCsie, w domu jest gościem



> I ważne - koszt domu 200m nie jest równy 2x100m - koszt kolejnych metrów spada proporcjonalnie


potwierdzam i zgadam się w zupełności



> Jeszcze jeden dodatek - pesymiści w rozumieniu zezo to po prostu realiści


a właśnie że jesteś w błedzie,  pesymiści w rozumieniu zezo to po prostu ludzie wygodni i leniwi, którym jest dobrze tak jak jest, znam paru takich gości, mają kasę ale kto by im kazał budować po co się męczyć, jak przy swoim domu zawsze jest coś do zrobienia, a w/g tych ludzi najlepiej się odpoczywa na kanapie z pilotem w ręku , i to są w/g mnie pesymiści



> gorąco Ci kibicuję zakończenia budowy i wykończenia


i nareszcie coś optymistycznego



> ale raczej nie wierzę, że do swojej stówki nie dołożysz jeszcze z 50 tysięcy w sumie


a ja, a ja wierzę w to bardzo że 100 000 zł na moje plany wystarczy, musi wystarczyć nie ma rady, a że standard może nie będzie z górnej półki, ale mnie to nie przeszkadza, wystarczy niższa półeczka, jak czytam wasze wyceny to zastanawiam się dlaczgo ja tak malo zarabiam gdzie ja żyję, że o takich kwotach jak większość z was pisze to ja tylko myślę jak jest kumulacja w lotto,   :Wink2:  gorsza sprawa że nie mam szans wygrać, bo nie gram  :big grin:   :big grin:  

no i widzisz jaki ja okrutnie uparty gość jestem, szkoda gadać z takim betonem jak ja

----------


## daro m

Jestem w podobnego zdania właśnie kończymy dom ok.120m2 plus podpiwniczenie, wydaliśmy narazie ok 100.000 parter wykończony bez łazienki - narazie tylko tynki, poddasze stan surowy z wylewkami i oknami. Włożyłem w niego masę pracy własnej i rodziny ale potwierdzam że jest możliwe wybudowanie domu za 100.000 wszystko zależy jaki ktoś chce osiągnąć standard i ile włoży własnej pracy.

----------

> a czy mały i prosty domek nie może być wygoną siedzibą na ludką skalę?


Oczywiście  :smile:  Ten wtręt był a propos innej wypowiedzi - coś na zasadzie duże domy planują niepoprawni optymiści lub nowobogaccy coby się pokazać. Nie tylko  :smile:  Jak nam się dalej tak będzie chciało, na tzw starość planujemy postawienie małego domku pod miastem, a jeszcze lepiej gdzieś w Beskidach



> moja latorośl akurat jest bliso ciebie na UMCsie, w domu jest gościem


nasze (w liczbie 3) mają od 5 lat do 1,5 roku  :big grin: 



> a właśnie że jesteś w błedzie,  pesymiści w rozumieniu zezo to po prostu ludzie wygodni i leniwi, którym jest dobrze tak jak jest, znam paru takich gości, mają kasę ale kto by im kazał budować po co się męczyć, jak przy swoim domu zawsze jest coś do zrobienia, a w/g tych ludzi najlepiej się odpoczywa na kanapie z pilotem w ręku , i to są w/g mnie pesymiści


Też takich znam - wybudowali co prawda dom, ale teraz go sprzedają i kupują duże mieszkanie   :big grin:  Na szczęście każdy jest inny i inaczej dla niego brzmi słowo "wygodnie". Moje mieszkanko ma akurat bardzo dobry standard i lokalizację, ale w porównaniem z domem (dla mnie) nie wytrzymuje konkurencji



> jak czytam wasze wyceny to zastanawiam się dlaczgo ja tak malo zarabiam gdzie ja żyję, że o takich kwotach jak większość z was pisze to ja tylko myślę jak jest kumulacja w lotto,   gorsza sprawa że nie mam szans wygrać, bo nie gram   
> no i widzisz jaki ja okrutnie uparty gość jestem, szkoda gadać z takim betonem jak ja


Rabbi, ty mi daj szansę, ty kup los  :wink:

----------


## katerhasser

zacząć można, a potem to już nie ma odwrotu... zapierniczać trzeba, żeby kasę zarobić... bo 100 tysiów to przeszłość, tak może drzewiej bywało ale teraz to nierealne.
bo domu nie buduje się z cegieł tylko z piniondzorów  :sad:    i
"mimo szczerych chęci z g...a bata nie ukręci..."

trzeba sobie robić budżet ale w głowie na marginesie mieć świadomość, że będzie drożej, bo coś zawsze wyskoczy.
mnie już na etapie surowym powyskakiwało. Szczególnie pozycje okołobudowlane "spuchły". Przede mną wykańczanie - dodaję sobie otuchy i wiem, że będzie dużo drożej niż założenia ramowe sprzed roku...

----------


## andre59

Widzę, że temat się rozrósł. To dobrze.
Duch w narodzie nie ginie.
*Optymiści* do dzieła!
Próbujcie, będziemy Wam kibicować.
Jak Wam po drodze forsy braknie to jeszce nie koniec świata.
Roboty wykończeniowe można rozwlec w czasie i jakoś dociągnąć do końca.

Uważam, że te 100 tysięcy lepiej ulokować we własnym domu niż we własnościowym mieszkaniu.

----------


## shago

> Uważam, że te 100 tysięcy lepiej ulokować we własnym domu niż we własnościowym mieszkaniu.


slusznie, nic dodac nic ujac

----------


## Tomek_R

> Uważam, że te 100 tysięcy lepiej ulokować we własnym domu niż we własnościowym mieszkaniu.


I o to chodzi!!!

----------


## HARY

Przeczytałam całą dyskusję i dodam trochę od siebie. Działkę miałam, mieszkanie 50m2 też. Stan rodziny 1 dziecko + mąż. Wielkość mieszkania mi nie przeszkadzała, raczej denerwowała mnie klatka schodowa za drzwiami. Wybierając projekt, wybieraliśmy go dla siebie bo argumentowaliśmy tak:
- dorosłe dzieci mają mieszkać osobno
- my nie musimy "gonić" się po domu
- człowiek się starzeje - kto to będzie sprzątał
- nie bardzo wiem jaka będzie nasza emerytura a dom trzeba utrzymać.
Biorąc to pod uwagę mamy za kwotę poniżej 100 tyś dom o powierzchni użytkowej  64 parter+ poddasze około 16-25 m2 (zależy jak liczyć powierzchnię). Na budowie z fachowców był murarz + dekarze, reszta to nasza praca i czasowa pomoc znajomych ( w zależności od branży). Dom dał mi perspektywę - dosyć spory ogród który jest jak drugi dom. W tej  chwili za nic nie wróciłabym do miasta. Nasz przykład pokazuje także, że jak się chce to można i wcale nie mamy najtańszych materiałów. Dom może niewielki ale jak powiedziano tutaj - własny i z dumą mogę powiedzieć wydudowałam razem z mężem  dla nas dom

----------


## andre59

BRAWO!!!
Gratuluję.
To się nazywa właściwe podejście do budowy domu.

Tak jak pisałem wcześniej, za 100 tys. można wybudować dom ok. 70-80 m2.

----------


## jareko

> Jeżeli masz 100 000 zł, to NIE WYBUDUJESZ niczego, w czym można zamieszkać, zakładając że nie budujesz czegoś mniejszego niż 70-80m2.
>  Niestety takie są fakty i to że ktoś ma parę latek czy wujka i szwagra złotą rączkę nic tutaj nie zmienia.
>  Lepiej to przemyśl, bo nie będziesz miał ani 100 000zł, ani domu.
> pzdrw
> 
> P.S. Słuchaj tych, co zbudowali, a nie tych co im się wydaje że zbudują.


echhhh.......
kiedys jak zaczynalismy budowe z moja byla to byly ogromne plany. Salom 50mkw, kuchnia 20, trzy sypialnie, uzytkowe poddasze, dwojka dzieci  itepe itede 

Trzeba mierzyc sily na zamiary
Masz 100tys - wiec wybierz taki projekt by spelnial twoje wymagania pod wzgledem kasy i rodziny na dzien dzisiejszy ale mial takze szanse dalszej rozbudowy jak bedziesz mial taka potrzebe.
Dobierz materialy tak by koszta zminimalizowac. Po co od razu dachowka braasa - a moze wiezba pod lekki dach np. OSB i dachowke bitumiczna? Wyjdzie taniej o wiele taniej a na 30 lat co najmnije o dachu zapomnisz
Czytajac niektore wypowiedzi dochodze do wniosku ze u nas same Carringtony z Pogody dla Bogaczy sie buduja hahahaha
Hmmm......przypominam sobie jednego z mojej rodziny. Wywalil chalupe jak sie patrzy - prawie 700 mkw uzytkowej - no bo on musi miec sale do bilarda a i dwie corki wlasne pokoje a i salon by gosci przyjmowac tez z 100 mkw by sie przydal, uzbieralo sie tych metrow ze ho ho ho.
I co?
Corki poszly na swoje, Biznes sie zalamal i pietro po dzis dzien nie wykonczone. Za ogrzewanie placi jak za zboze mimo ze w kufajce zima chodzi bo go teraz na ogrzewanie tego wszystkiego nie stac. Sprzedac to chce ale jakos jeleni nie widac gdyz kazdy rozsadny zdaje sobie sprawe z tego ze dom to nie cale nasze zycie i nie tylko on z trudem wypracowane srodki w calosci musi pochlonac i jeszcze sie zapozyczac na cale zycie?

Wiekszosc z Was wychodzi z blokowisk na swoje, z blokowisk powstalych w latach 70-90 gdzie dla rodziny 2+2  w zupelnosci wystarczalo 45 - 60 mkw calkowitej - podkreslam CALKOWITEJ !!! A tu widze ze dla wielu i 160 uzytkowej to malo.
Rozsadku bym zyczyl a nie odpowiedzi w stylu - nie da sie, to sie nie uda (kurcze - Smerfy wokolo czy co?  :wink:  )
Mozna zejsc z kosztami juz na etapie projektu. Pozniej w trakcie wykonania az w koncu wykonczeniowka - to jest naprawde popis do oszczednosci. Po cholere kafelki za 120 zeta za mkw ? (o tych za 800 nie wspomne a takie tez widzialem) Skoro moga byc za 50 i nawet mniej i tez ladne.
Ja rozumiem ze teraz najwazniejsze jest sie POKAZAC, bryka za melon, chalupa za trzy a na sniadanie obiad i kolacje chleb ze smalcem popijany sama woda.
*zezo* - nie boj sie - lepiej wydasz te 100 na wlasny dom niz na iles tam metrow w bloku a pozniej bedzisz szczesliwy - bo realne koszta utrzymania wlasnej chalupi nizsze niz w blokowisku i same zalety mieszkania na swoim gdzie sasiad za plotem a nie pod czy obok ciebie

----------


## 1950

*jareko* dobrze prawisz  :Lol:

----------


## stander

Myślę, że jest możliwe wybudowanie domu za 100 tys. i zamieszkanie, ale przy założeniu, że częściowa wykończeniówka zostanie na później. 
Budowaliśmy równolegle z rodzicami domy - oba ok.  130-140 m kw. Mój ten z drewnianą oblicówką i dodatkowo z garażem, rodziców w głębi.



Mój:


Do tej pory (bez kosztów zakupu działki, bo była "rodzinna") ja wydałam ok. 170 tysięcy na dom i garaż. W środku jest stan totalnie surowy, nie ma instalacji, tynków, tylko pierwsze wylewki. U nas budowała firma, materiały szły ze średniej półki (max i system ociepleń Baumita - wełna, tynk mineralny, dachówka cementowa Braasa, system kominowy Schiedla, do tego dość droga oblicówka drewniana szczytów), zaoszczędziliśmy jedynie trochę na robotach ziemnych, kanalizacji itp., bo mąż takowymi zajmuje się na co dzień, papierologię i obmiary też poprowadził zmyślnie i częściowo przy pomocy znajomych. Trochę kosztów odpadło na różnicy VAT-u.    


Moi rodzice z bratem budowali systemem gospodarczym i z oszczędniejszych materiałów, ale bez większego udziału rąk własnych. Dom, po podniesieniu ścian kolankowych o trzy pustaki, wyszedł niemały. Wydali do tej pory coś ponad 130 tys. Jakby się uparli, to mogą nawet już mieszkać. Zresztą jest tak, jakby już mieszkali, bo nocują tam i pilnują obu budów. Mają ocieplone stropy, sufity na poddaszu, położone wszędzie tynki i ostateczne wylewki, instalacje podtynkowe i pełne co., częściowo drzwi wewnętrzne. Mają ciepło, telewizor odbiera, mleczko czy kawkę gotują na kuchence - są już w swoim domu. Szykują teraz jeden pokój na zimę, jakąś umywalkę i sedes. Raz już to przeżywali, przecież w 1978 przeprowadziliśmy się do prawie surowego mieszkania w bloku. 


A jeśli chodzi o domki letniskowe, to niektórzy mają takie 60-metrowe, ale "wypasione" za grubą kasę. Można zbudować drogo daczę, można też zbudować taniej dom. I ciekawostka - mój domek był w pierwotnym projekcie domkiem letniskowym, i ja nie zmieniałam jego powierzchni ani zalecanych w projekcie materiałów, a jedynie usytuowanie pomieszczeń.

----------


## anpi

*Jareko* - święta prawda! Podpisuję się ręcyma i nogima  :Lol:

----------


## beno11

> *Jareko* - święta prawda! Podpisuję się ręcyma i nogima


a ja jeszcze palcyma    :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
spoko dasz RADE 
trzymam kciuki

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

Nie zabierałem głosu bo mnie zakrzyczą   :big tongue:  

Póki co spłacamy kredyt za mieszkanko, nieduże, kawalekę 30mkw. Kupilismy takie z premedytacją. Po pierwsze łatwiej później sprzedać, po drugie mniej do remontowania - a remontowałem sam z pomocą braci. Niedługo wrzucę zdjęcia.

Na dzień dzisiejszy wydaje mi się, że podjęliśmy z Anetą trafną decyzję. Początkowo miałem wziąć 150k PLN kredytu i zacząć budowę. Trochę ostudziła mnie sytuacja na rynku pracy, a wlaściwie jej brak, bo o ile ja zarabiam nieznacznie powyżej średniej krajowej to Aneta pracy na dziś dzień  nie ma. I nie zanosi się aby szybko ją w swoim zawodzie, w naszym kochanym Radomiu, znalazła (fizjoterapeutka).

Dodatkowo wczoraj okazało się, że nam się rodzinka powiększy więc tym bardziej budowanie z malutkim dzieciątkiem na ręku nei wydaje mi się najszczęśliwszym pomysłem. Wolę kasę zainwestować w dzidziusia.

Czy zarzuciliśmy pomysł budowania domu? Absolutnie !

Tym bardziej, iż mamy już działkę z mediami w drodze. Głupotą byłoby z tego rezygnować i pchać się do bloku, nawet w najspokojniejszej okolicy i z super sąsiadami za ścianą.

Po prostu delikatnie zmodyfikowaliśmy plany.

Po pierwsze postaramy się oszczędzić parę zł w czasie tych 6 lat spłacania kredytu i za te pieniążki zrobić papierkologię, stan 0 z przyłączami i może kawałek ścian. Potem kredyt na resztę i powinniśmy zamieszkać. Planujemy, na całość inwestycji przeznaczyć jakieś 150k PLN - oczywiście przy założeniu, że poddasze będzie wymagało małych prac wykonczeniowych bo mamy tam zamiar założyć grzejniki, zrobić ściany i podłogi, a reszta może sobie poczekać. Powinno nie być źle, szczególnie, że po otynkowamiu resztę prac wykonam sam, człowiekowi na szczęście nie wyrosły dwie lewe ręce i malować, układać płytki czy panele potrafi  :wink: 

A obecne mieszkanie? Mamy zagwozdkę. Bo albo je sprzedamy i będziemy trzymać jako rezerwę na wypadek cięższych czasów (co nie bardzo mi się "widzi") albo wynajęcie go i z dochodów z wynajmu spłacać część kredytu (i na to się chyba zdecydujemy)

Na koniec projekt do "naszego" projektu. Bo ten na 99% stanie na naszej działce  :wink: 

http://www.postawdom.pl/produkt.php?...ojektu=W-21.12

Pozdrawiamy
Aneta i Mariusz

----------


## Wojciech Nitka

Szukasz taniego domu? Zajrzyj tutaj - http://www.wioska.com/status_did.php 

Mały, skromny za ... 100 tyś. złotych.

----------


## Alina_opole

Wydaje mi  się , że możliwe jest wybudowanie domu za 100tys. Myśmy mieli dom w stanie surowym, bez ścianek działowych, bez okien i bez instalacji i na wykończenie (została nam łazienka na gorze) wydalismy ze 120tys. Ale myślę, że można było taniej, ponieważ:
1. same meble do salonu kosztowały nas 15tys.
2. w tym są też sprzety do kuchni wraz z kuchnią
3. kafelki..mamy gresy polerowane z gresem niepolerowanym,
i tak można byłoby wymieniać :smile: 
Wstawiłabym zdjęcie , ale nie potrafię :smile: [/img]

----------


## andre59

Alina_opole. Liczmy koszt budowy domu nie uwzględniając mebli.
Ocena będzie bardziej wiarygodna.

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

> Liczmy koszt budowy domu nie uwzględniając mebli.


To chyba oczywiste, przynajmniej dla mnie.

----------


## Alina_opole

Tak...tylko ja wiem ile mielismy pieniedzy i jak teraz dom wyglada..A mamy 180m2. Wiec wydaje mi sie możliwe wybudowanie za 100tys...przy oczywiscie duzym wkladzie wlasnej pracy i z nie najdrozszych materiałów[/img]

----------


## shago

zbudowanie chaty w standardzie w jakim kupuje sie mieszkanie za 1000 zł za m2 jest realne i mozliwe. trzymam kciuki za optymistów. ja jestem juz po i o dziwo zmieściłem sie przy 220 m2 w kwocie 200 tys. z ogrodzeniem. zostało naprawde "niewiele", płytki, panele i meble, no i kominek który spędza mi sen z oczu.  :Smile: )))

----------


## szarl

65 m2 + poddasze niewykończone ok. 30 m2
ściany BK + 12 cm styro + tynk min. + farba silikonowa
dach dwuspadowy  (FWK +balchodachówka)
okna PCV
kocioł gaz. dwufunkcyjny

robocizna własna:
- pomocnik murarza  :big grin: 
- krycie dachu
- ocieplenie ścian, stropu (drewniany)
- podłogi - chudziak, izolacje, wylewki, posadzki
- ścianki działowe
- sufity
- szpachlowanie, malowanie, płytki, parapety, drzwi wew. itp

90000 PLN 

"duże" miasto na ścianie wschodniej
działka była, kapitał początkowy 8000 zł (starczyło na fundamenty), premia gwarancyjna, bieżące dochody, wsparcie rodzinne (niewiele kapitału, dużo robocizny), żadnych kredytów (brak zdolności   :sad:  ) 
i pięć sezonów zabawy w budowlańca
Było fajnie

----------


## andre59

Wychodzi na to, że *pesymiści* mają rację twierdząc, że za 100 tys można wybudować dom nie większy niż 70-80 m2.
100 czy 120 m2 nie da rady.

----------


## Honorata

Wyszedł nam jak widze z tego watek "kto wybuduje taniej, kto?" . 

*Można byc optymista przy budowie domu, to nawet wskazane, ale trzeba byc przede wszytskim realistą*. Na forum zauwazam głownie dwie postawy, albo wybudowalem wygodny  dom za pół miliona i móglbym wydac wiecej a kto wydaje mniej ten ma chłam i badziew, albo wybudowalem dom 200m2 wysoki standard wykonczenia, wszytsko tip-top za 150 tys. i kto wydał wiecej ten jest burżuj i nie umie oszczedzac. 
Prawda jak zwykle lezy najczesciej pośrodku.

Jak pisalam buduje wg. najprostszego chyba projketu z mozliwych 150m2, ale z ekipami budowlanymi, zero pracy wlasnej (tak wyszlo, nie mam rodziny do pomocy, a trzeba pracowac zawodowo) i dosyc szybko -2 sezony, standard wykonczenia -raczej wysoki (swiadomy wybór, zeby nie remontowac i wymieniac roznych rzeczy bez przerwy), w grudniu wprowadizmy sie w calkowicie wykonczony dom, koszty -wychodza jakies 1900-2000 zl za m2. Można taniej, ale naprawde bez przesady, nie widze tu mozliwosci zaoszczedzenia o...50-60% jakby to mialo wynikac z wielu postów w tym wątku.

----------


## theRav

Szczerze mówiąc dziwi mnie tu ilość ludzi, dla których 100tys za dom to kwota realna. Dziwi mnie w kontekście poprzednich niezliczonych wątków na forum, gdzie 90% forumowiczów zawsze było na NIE nawet przy wyższych kwotach.

Warto zawsze w takich tematach uściślić - co autor miał na myśli pisząc o domu? Najlepiej przyjmować, że kwota proponowana przez autora ma wystarczyć na sam dom (bez działek, papierów, ogrodzeń, podjazdów itd.) w stanie całkowicie wykończonym czyli, że jedyne co należy zrobić w dalszej kolejności to wstawić meble.

Przyjmując takie założenia nie sądzę aby zbudowanie domu 100m2 było możliwe za kwotę 100tys pln. Naturalnie chciałbym aby było inaczej, bo biorąc pod uwagę, że dom planuję bardzo prosty i materiały tanie ale o budowaniu własnymi ręcyma nie ma mowy - powinienem się spokojnie zmieścić w 130tys. pln przyjmując, że robocizna to około 30% budżetu.
Pomarzyć dobra rzecz.

----------

Ja mam wrażenie, że temat sprowadza się do "czy zaczynać budowę małego domu posiadająć 100 000 i czy w czymś takim da się zamieszkać, budy nie postawić i w rozsądnym czasie wykończyć  :wink: ", a nie czy 100 000 wystarczy  :wink: . Widzisz, Zezo, ze mnie też beton, chociaż młody jeszcze  :wink: . To bym nazwała optymizmem  :smile: .
Powiem tak - gdybym miała działkę uzbrojoną i wspomniane 100 000 i raczej nie groziłaby jakaś katastrofa budżetowa (tego się oczywiście nie przewidzi) - zaczęłabym. Zdecydowanie wolałabym wydać rzeczone 100 000 na dom niż mieszkanko (a za 100 000 w moim mieście nie ma zbyt dużego wyboru). Oczywiście ze znacząco przystrzyżonymi oczekiwaniami do materiałów budowlanych i wykończeniowych. Dom raczej poniżej 100m, ewentualnie projekt umożliwiający rozbudowę.
Jeszcze jedna sprawa - ja budując dom zawsze mam na uwadze możliwość jego sprzedaży - kto wie, czy za 5 lat nas gdzieś nie poniesie - takie czasy, taka praca. Chyba już mało kto buduje z żelazną świadomością, że to "na zawsze". Jeśli postawi się coś o kiepskich parametrach - może być problem z kupcem - a dom to przecież inwestycja jak każda inna.

----------

Zbudowałem domik (dom?) za około 100 tys. Powierzchnia po podłodze to około 80 m2.  Dom jest całoroczny dobrze ocieplony pod dachówką betonową Unibetu. Dach dwuspadowy. Strop betonowy. Betonowe schody. BK na klej. Tynki maszynowe. Łącznie 50 m2 kafli  na podłogi i ściany, ponad 50 m2 paneli. Poddasze użytkowe. Dwie sypialnie, łazienka i wc. Piec kominkowy i konwektory elektryczne. Sam załozyłem tylko panele. Wynajmowałem miejscowe ekipy.  Projekt wybrałem tak aby można było go rozbudować bez trudu i bez ingerencji we wnętrzu tego który istnieje. Wystarczy dobudować skrzydło i wyciąć piłą przejście do niego w ścianie.
Podobnie jak baba nie wiem gdzie nas poniesie. 
Myślę że 100 m2 za 100 tys byłoby cieżko pobudować. Może robiąc wszystko własnymi rękoma.

----------


## shago

optymalnym jest przyjmowanie że budujemy dom do standardu mieszkania u developera. inaczej nie ma to sensu bo porównać nie da rady. mając działke uzbrojoną koszt budowy 100 m2 domu za 100 000 jest realny. mam dwa garaże, i dom o powierzchni 220 m2 z piwnicami. koszt to 200 000. brakuje drzwi wewnętrznych, płytek i parkietów lub paneli, kominka i mebli. mieszkanie od developera w takim stanie sie kupuje (plus drzwi wewnętrzne), czasami nawet tynków nie dają (zgroza).
w lublinie ceny są takie: za m2 2tys to jest tanio, plus najtaniej 25 tys garaż. dla porónania działka kosztowała mnie 40 tys. (10 arów).

----------


## Wakmen

Nie chcę się licytować kto da mniej ale powiem z własnej autopsji, że wybudować dom za 100k jest nie realne.
Parę dni temu wpisałem ostatnie paragony, rachunki i faktury do zeszytu wydatków poniesionych na wybudowanie naszego Orzeszka i :
Stan surowy zamknięty (dach gotowy, pokryty gontem bitumicznym, okna P4 okucia 4st na skrzydło, instalacje TVR, elektr., telef., komputerowa, alarmowa (wypasiona jak cholera), drzwi zewn. Gerdy, system ocieplenia domu styropanem 15cm i garażu styropanem 12cm {kleje optiroca w tym biały zewn., bez parapetów zewnętrzych}) bez przyłączy i zakupu działki to *83 tyś PLN*.
*Aaaa w tym jest 4tyś robocizny jaki poniosłem przy stawianiu więźby dachowej oraz pokrycia dachu bo wszystko zrobiłem sam*.
Powierzchnia całkowita domu to 144m2 a użytkowa 94m2 liczona dopiero od 1,8m z tym, że ja ściankę kolankową podniosłem o 20 cm.
Większość produktów jest albo bez faktur lub z 7% VATem ale nikomu z tego tytułu nie płaciłem za usługę. Kwestia dogadania.
Do wykończenia domu aby wnieść meble to liczę około 130k z tym, że znowy wszystko zrobię sam i wiem, że o dużo się nie pomylę. Ale ile mnie to czasu i pracy własnej kosztuje  :ohmy:  .

----------


## shago

wakmen aż ci zazdroszcze. mam gorsze okna, drzwi nie gerdy a wydałem dużo więcej. ale tak naprawde niewiele sam robiłem.

----------


## Wakmen

> wakmen aż ci zazdroszcze. mam gorsze okna, drzwi nie gerdy a wydałem dużo więcej. ale tak naprawde niewiele sam robiłem.


Ktoś kiedyś na tym Forum napisał "nie mam czasu więc muszę go kupić u innych".
Ja pracuję w dyżurach 24 godzinnych i mam smykałkę do majsterkowania oraz wiele narzędzi więc ... na budowie się nie nudzę.

----------


## katerhasser

to Wakmen sam robił - przez to nie wydał/zaoszczędził na robociźnie ca. 20 tys., a to stan surowy... a gdzie instalacje, wylewki, tynki, kafelki itp...?

----------


## Wakmen

> to Wakmen sam robił - przez to nie wydał/zaoszczędził na robociźnie ca. 20 tys., a to stan surowy... a gdzie instalacje, wylewki, tynki, kafelki itp...?


Tak tak wykańczanie jest ... wykańczające a ceny robocizny na tym etapie sięgają 50% materiału.
Ja w sumie już wydałem więcej bo instalację solarną mam już zakupioną a kominek z płaszczem + rury wielowarstwowe do CO i CWU już wycenione. Nawet kafle (kolor, firma i cena) już są wybrane a o białum montarzu to już nie wspomnę. Brakuje tylko .... czasu abym to położył, zamontował ...
Ale na czerwiec przyszłego roku jest na bank przeprowadzka do wykończonego parteru na amen a na piętrze tylko pod tynk bo więcej czasu mi nie wystarczy a kasa idzie coraz szybciej z portfela.

----------


## andre59

My tu gadu gadu a *cosmita* (autor wątku) milczy.
Marcin napisz jakie wnioski wyciągnąłeś z tej burzy móżgów.
Czy podjąłeś już decyzję o budowie domu?

----------


## Wakmen

Boi się teraz podjąć decyzję a jest to raczej dość poważna decyzja.

----------


## Stefan Sz.

Cały problem polega na tym, że chcecie budować dom z materiałów tzw. reklamowanych np. ytong, porotherm itp. A tutaj raczej trudno zaoszczędzić,nawet, jeśli będziemy budować własnymi siłami. W miejscowości gdzie mieszkam tanie domy buduje się z pustaka żużlowego(3 warstwy ocieplane styropianem) na to blacha trapezowa, okna PCV. Wszystko z lokalnych wytwórni, najlepiej bez faktury. I tutaj koszty są naprawdę niewielkie. No cóż pustak żużlowy nie jest może zdrowy, ale mieszkając w wielkiej płycie wychodzi na to samo a przynajmniej jest się na swoim. Istnieją jeszcze inne ekonomiczne sposoby budowania np. z gliny , które swoimi kosztami przy własnej robociźnie po prostu powalają na kolana (poniżej 1000zł /m2).Wszystko zależy od punktu widzenia. Jak ktoś zarabia np. 3000 tys na miesiąc to stać go porotherm. Ale jak ma się 800 zł na 4 osobową rodzinę to można sprzedać mieszkanie i budować  np. w ten sposób: 
http://www.naturalnydom.com.
http://www.eko-cel.pl/ekobudowanie/i...p?ekobud=glina
http://www.rakstop.engo.pl/www/prze1.htm
Dla chcącego nic trudnego

----------

> optymalnym jest przyjmowanie że budujemy dom do standardu mieszkania u developera. inaczej nie ma to sensu bo porównać nie da rady. mając działke uzbrojoną koszt budowy 100 m2 domu za 100 000 jest realny. mam dwa garaże, i dom o powierzchni 220 m2 z piwnicami. koszt to 200 000. brakuje drzwi wewnętrznych, płytek i parkietów lub paneli, kominka i mebli. mieszkanie od developera w takim stanie sie kupuje (plus drzwi wewnętrzne), czasami nawet tynków nie dają (zgroza).
> w lublinie ceny są takie: za m2 2tys to jest tanio, plus najtaniej 25 tys garaż. dla porónania działka kosztowała mnie 40 tys. (10 arów).


Shago   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Albo ja jestem łoś, albo Ty jesteś Supernegocjator. Chałupa podobna, bez piwnicy, ale za tyle   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Czy mówisz o Lublinie nad Bystrzycą   :Wink2:  ?

----------

> Cały problem polega na tym, że chcecie budować dom z materiałów tzw. reklamowanych np. ytong, porotherm itp. A tutaj raczej trudno zaoszczędzić,nawet, jeśli będziemy budować własnymi siłami. W miejscowości gdzie mieszkam tanie domy buduje się z pustaka żużlowego(3 warstwy ocieplane styropianem) na to blacha trapezowa, okna PCV. Wszystko z lokalnych wytwórni, najlepiej bez faktury. I tutaj koszty są naprawdę niewielkie. No cóż pustak żużlowy nie jest może zdrowy, ale mieszkając w wielkiej płycie wychodzi na to samo a przynajmniej jest się na swoim. Istnieją jeszcze inne ekonomiczne sposoby budowania np. z gliny , które swoimi kosztami przy własnej robociźnie po prostu powalają na kolana (poniżej 1000zł /m2).Wszystko zależy od punktu widzenia. Jak ktoś zarabia np. 3000 tys na miesiąc to stać go porotherm. Ale jak ma się 800 zł na 4 osobową rodzinę to można sprzedać mieszkanie i budować  np. w ten sposób: 
> http://www.naturalnydom.com.
> http://www.eko-cel.pl/ekobudowanie/i...p?ekobud=glina
> http://www.rakstop.engo.pl/www/prze1.htm
> Dla chcącego nic trudnego


Sorry, Ty tak budujesz??? Przy dochodzie 800 na 4 osoby no comments. Bajki opowiadasz.
Ps - Masajowie w Afryce też na swoim mieszkaja   :Wink2:  Domy tanie, ekologiczne i z lokalnych materiałów
Nie wpadajmy w skrajności, please  :wink:

----------


## Stefan Sz.

Punkt widzenia zależy od punktu siedzenia tj. ilości zarabianych pieniędzy. Dla ciebie takie domy są może groteskowe i śmieszne ale dla mnie i może wielu innych ludzi mogą być rajem na ziemi. Masajowie to też ludzie, tacy sami jak my a nawet może lepsi. Nie oceniaj ludzi  w ten sposób. I pamiętaj "fortuna kołem się toczy".

----------

> Punkt widzenia zależy od punktu siedzenia tj. ilości zarabianych pieniędzy. Dla ciebie takie domy są może groteskowe i śmieszne ale dla mnie i może wielu innych ludzi mogą być rajem na ziemi. Masajowie to też ludzie, tacy sami jak my a nawet może lepsi. Nie oceniaj ludzi  w ten sposób. I pamiętaj "fortuna kołem się toczy".


Co do koła fortuny - pamiętam, jak najbardziej  :smile:  Nie należę do osób, którym coś odbiło
Ale Twoje propozycje nie brzmią poważnie  :smile:  Takie domki można sobie budować hobbystycznie, mogą się nimi zachwycać Angole w ramach "Wielkich Projektów", ale spytałam - budujesz w ten sposób? A może znasz rodzinę, która by chciała tak wybudować DOM, a nie suwalską chatkę dla artystów z banią i kąpielami w stawie? Fajna sprawa, ale nie rozwiązanie problemu.
Po prostu - jest pewna graniczna kwota, od której budowa staje się realna. Przy mniejszym budżecie zostaje  kredyt lub rozłożenie całej akcji w czasie.
Nie piszę żeby się mądrzyć czy popisywać straaszną ilością kasy - też buduję w części na kredyt   :Confused:  Tylko wiem, jak w czasie budowy ubywa zasobów i że budżet raczej trzeba przeszacować niż porywać się z motyką na słońce, bo "się musi udać"

----------


## katerhasser

moim zdaniem baba ma rację...

te domki z gliny są dobre na wakacje a nie do życia na okrągło. A do tego ta powierzchnia...
To już sensowniej kupić sobie takie kontenery mieszkalne sztuk np. 4 (jak na budowach stoją), połączyć i można mieszkać, nawet zimą...
Można tak "budować" etapami i zdecydowanie najszybciej...
Można też kupic sobie przyczepę kempingową i żyć jak dawniej żyli Cyganie.

A i prowizorki są ponoć najtrwalsze  :big grin:

----------


## zezo

z tej całej dyskusji można wywnioskować że:
*wiem że nie wiem nic,
wiem że wiem że nie wiem nic, 
da się wybudować czy nie da się wybudować?
da się wybudować ale moze się nie dać wybudować,
ale jak by się dało wybudować, to moze się okazać że nie da się wybudować* 
poplatanie z pomieszaniem, no szok totalny,

czytając to forum, dochodzę do wniosku że wiele, bardzo wiele można się dowiedzieć, ale trzeba zawsze mieć swoje zdanie, zawsze trzeba wiedzieć czego się chce, zawsze odrobina zdrowego rozsądku powinna nas cechować, ale znowu odrobina saleństwa też jest potrzebna 
czyli?   czyli?
[b]wiem że nie wiem nic, da się wybudować czy nie da się wybudować?*


ale ja zostanę przy swoim,
*BUDUJE , DA SIĘ WYBUDOWAĆ*
  *

----------


## andre59

*Zezo*, buduj. Przecierz nie święci garnki lepią.

----------


## zezo

*andre59* 
ja już zdania nie zmienię, ale  do takich wniosk ow można dojść po czytaniu tego wątku

----------


## anpi

*Zezo*, gratuluję decyzji! Ja podjąłem podobną mając na koncie 7 tys. zł  :ohmy:   :Lol:   i nadzieję, że dostanę kredyt. W międzyczasie "znalazło się" kolejnych kilkadziesiąt tysięcy, a 3 banki wyliczyły mi już zdolność kredytową większą o jakieś 50 tys. zł niż kredyt jaki zamierzam wziąć. Trzymam kciuki!

----------


## jaclic

Moim zdaniem trzeba by sie nameczyc, zeby zbudowac za rowne 100 tys. ale to jest mozliwe. Trzeba tylko duzo czasu spedzic w internecie (np maxa mozna dostac na Allegro od 95 groszy zamiast 1,80). Ludzie wyprzedaja resztki z wlasnych budow za pol ceny. Sam odsprzedam na koniec budowy np. pol paczki styropianu za pol darmo bo po co mi on. Przeszedlem sie po okolicy mojej budowy i na kazdej budowie zostaje po trochu tego i tamtego. Wystarczy pojezdzic i popytac (odwaga cywilna sie przyda - nie kazdy potrafi zapytac). Zatem poswiecajac sporo czasu mozna spokojnie oszczedzic przynajmniej na materialach i to nie koniecznie w najblizszej hurtowni. Po troszeczku powolutku i nazbierac materialow. Kupowac w najgorszym dla skladow budowlanych czasie, poszperac po ogloszeniach prasowych np. komunikaty gdzie oglaszaja sie syndycy i komornicy wyprzedajacy rozne rzeczy upadlych firm. Wiem ze to wyglada troche jak szperanie po smietniku ale przykladowo ja nabywam wlasnie plyty z piaskowca (material ogolnie dosc drogi) na elewacje - tzw odpadowe z wielkich budow warszawskich apartamentowcow i biurowcow. Tam plyta 30x50 cm nieco nieregularna to odpad a ja sobie ja przytne na wymiar i nawet jak polowe wywale na smietnik to mi wyjdzie 30 zl/m2. Taniej niz tynk mineralny.
Ponadto jak buduje sie dom parterowy to wychodzi taniej, bez stropu i schodow, ktore sa drogie.
No i jeszcze kwestia funduszy wlasnych. Jak sie ma dzialke i 100 tys to w obecnej sytuacji na pewno znajdzie sie bank, ktory da choc troche kredytu. Ja akurat pracuje w firmie doradztwa kredytowego i juz nie takie przypadki przerabialismy.

----------


## aalbercik

Zezo tak trzymaj. Podoba mi sie Twój upór i wiara w to co mówisz(piszesz). Miałem dylemat, czy podjąć się tak ważnego przedsięwzięcia jak budowa domu. Po przeczytaniu tego tematu jestem po stronie optymistów. Cicho marzyłem, że uda się zbudować dom za 1500 za m kw. i chyba jest to realne. Pozdrawiam i trzymam kciuki.

----------


## shago

> Shago    
> Albo ja jestem łoś, albo Ty jesteś Supernegocjator. Chałupa podobna, bez piwnicy, ale za tyle     
> Czy mówisz o Lublinie nad Bystrzycą   ?


ta, a dokładnie o Puławach (ceny psia mać wyzsze niz w Lublinie o ok. 10%- jakim cudem naprawde nie wiem), ta cena która podałem obejmuje piwnice, dom to słoneczko z www.domnahoryzoncie.pl , powiem szczerze że liczyłem ze za 200 tys to sie wprowadze ale rady nie dam. piwnica z bloczków betonowych z radomia (niezła jakość 2,2 cena za sztuke z dowozem oczywiście) ściany dwuwarstwowe belix 24 i styropek 12. tynk akrylowy bolix, 6 okien dachowych velux GGL,GGU. kominy prefabrykowane Leier, (tak na marginesie znalazłem Shiedla w cenie Leiera ale kominy juz stały) tynki wewnętrzne cementowo wapienne (14 zł z materiałem - drogo), podłogi z miksokreta (10 zł robocizna komplet), bramy garażowe Normstahl (jedna segemnotwa 210x240 z napędem, jedna uchylna ocieplona 210x240, 2 szt. drzwi klasa C Juwent mahoń i złoty dąb, okna zwykłe plastiki, instalacja alarmowa, dach z blachodachówki pruszynskiego (nie jestem zadowolony), instalacja CO z miekkiej miedzi rozdzielaczowa(dwa rozdzielacze, piec na ekogroszek firmy Per-eko), instalacja wodna z plastiku kissan, elekryczna, komputerowa(w 5 pokojach), telewizyjna (5 pokoi), 80 metrów ogrodzenia siatka, 15 słópków klinkierowych (ekoklinkier bogdanka siena), furtka z elekrozamkiem, dwie bramy wjazdowe w tym jedna z napędem wiśniowskiego) dzis konczą mnie śpece białkowanie. na etapie wykańczania słusznie ktoś juz zauważył najwięcej kosztuje robocizna. kompletnie wykończona kotłownia (płytki glazura itd. na marginesie z robocizną wyszło 2,2 tys), razem 205 tys.  
a ile Tobie wyszło, i jaki projekt?

----------


## shago

240 m2 to z piwnicami (machnąłem sie w poprzednim poście o 20m2), mam ogrzewane, wysokośc 2,35, mogło byc to mylace. pow domu to od 180 cm to 140 m2, reszta to piwnice i garaż z boku (o niego sie machnąłem  :Smile: ).  projekt który jest na stronie nie ma ścianki kolankowej stąd jego powierzchnia jest mniejsza.

----------


## _Beti_

moi drodzy ja bardzo chcę należeć do grupy optymistów buduje 
http://www.inwestprojekt.com.pl/proj...oto/w-0904.jpg i jestem na początku budowy zalałam fundamenty na razie wydałam więc tylko 7 tyś. Powierzchnia użytkowa domu to 143m2 zdecydowałam się budować mając 70tyś a wybudować chcę ten domek za 160tyś ale w tych kosztach jest także działka, papiery i podłącza, oczywiście mamy zamiar robić mnóstwo rzeczy samodzielnie i chcemy wykończyć na cacy tylko parter, więc myślę że za 100tyś dom o powierzchni 80m2 można zbudować ale jak mówię jestem dopiero na początku drogi więc mogę się mylić jak wiele forumowiczów w tym wątku stwierdziło

----------


## shago

> moi drodzy ja bardzo chcę należeć do grupy optymistów buduje 
> http://www.inwestprojekt.com.pl/proj...oto/w-0904.jpg i jestem na początku budowy zalałam fundamenty na razie wydałam więc tylko 7 tyś. Powierzchnia użytkowa domu to 143m2 zdecydowałam się budować mając 70tyś a wybudować chcę ten domek za 160tyś ale w tych kosztach jest także działka, papiery i podłącza, oczywiście mamy zamiar robić mnóstwo rzeczy samodzielnie i chcemy wykończyć na cacy tylko parter, więc myślę że za 100tyś dom o powierzchni 80m2 można zbudować ale jak mówię jestem dopiero na początku drogi więc mogę się mylić jak wiele forumowiczów w tym wątku stwierdziło


oglądajac projekt marnie to widze ale trzymam kciuki

----------


## shago

zwykła stolarka okienna (biała) moim zdaniem w plastiku będzie kosztowała ok. 15 tys. masz ładne drzwi tarasowe.

----------


## Honorata

A propos domów z gliny i słomy, był kiedys artykul w Muratorze o pasjonacie-ekologu spod Krakowa , który "własnymi ręcyma" zbudował taki dom. Powiem wam ze wizualnie domek wyszedł mu wcale, wcale, w kazdym razie nieustępujacy urodą i wykonczeniem domom tradycyjnie murowanych. Tyle ze to co ekologioczne nie zawsze musi byc najtansze na etapie inwestycji i potem czasu w jakim poniesione koszty sie zwracaja. W kazdym razie prezentowany dom ekologiczny do tanich w budowie nie nalezal, do tego facet zamontowal sobie oczyszczalnie glebowo-korzeniowa, kolektory sloneczne, elektrownie wiatrowa. 
A wszytsko razem...bardzo drogie.

----------


## anpi

> oglądajac projekt marnie to widze ale trzymam kciuki


Też tak myślę. Projekt nie wygląda na tani w realizacji - 2 wykusze, duże drzwi balkonowe, kolumny, lukarna, dach wielospadowy, powierzchnia użytkowa prawie 150 m2. Myślę, że nie ma szans na zbudowanie tego domu za 160 tys.

----------


## _Beti_

zrezygnowałam z wielu udziwnień np. z tych drzwi ( to nie drzwi tarasowe tylko wejście do domku od frontu ) zlikwidowałam  jedną lukarnę której nie widać na zdjęciu, jeden wykusz, pozmieniałam okna i takie tam. a dach nie jest wielospadowy tylko naczółkowy z jedną lukarną, mam ekipę która zrobi mi go za 1500zł drewno mam z swojego lasu a będę kryć blacho dachówką z Floriana za 15 zł m2 ( biorę bezpośrednio z huty) więc chyba na dachu nie zbankrutuje. Jak widzicie bardzo dużo kombinuje aby domek zbudować tanio ale bez pomysłu, kombinowania, dużego wkładu własnego w robociżnie i znajomości nie ma szans wybudować domu w takich pieniądzach. Jak skończe moją chałupe to powiem czy się udało  :smile:

----------

> Napisał baba_budowniczy
> 
>  Shago    
> Albo ja jestem łoś, albo Ty jesteś Supernegocjator. Chałupa podobna, bez piwnicy, ale za tyle     
> Czy mówisz o Lublinie nad Bystrzycą   ?
> 
> 
> ta, a dokładnie o Puławach (ceny psia mać wyzsze niz w Lublinie o ok. 10%- jakim cudem naprawde nie wiem), ta cena która podałem obejmuje piwnice, dom to słoneczko z www.domnahoryzoncie.pl , powiem szczerze że liczyłem ze za 200 tys to sie wprowadze ale rady nie dam. piwnica z bloczków betonowych z radomia (niezła jakość 2,2 cena za sztuke z dowozem oczywiście) ściany dwuwarstwowe belix 24 i styropek 12. tynk akrylowy bolix, 6 okien dachowych velux GGL,GGU. kominy prefabrykowane Leier, (tak na marginesie znalazłem Shiedla w cenie Leiera ale kominy juz stały) tynki wewnętrzne cementowo wapienne (14 zł z materiałem - drogo), podłogi z miksokreta (10 zł robocizna komplet), bramy garażowe Normstahl (jedna segemnotwa 210x240 z napędem, jedna uchylna ocieplona 210x240, 2 szt. drzwi klasa C Juwent mahoń i złoty dąb, okna zwykłe plastiki, instalacja alarmowa, dach z blachodachówki pruszynskiego (nie jestem zadowolony), instalacja CO z miekkiej miedzi rozdzielaczowa(dwa rozdzielacze, piec na ekogroszek firmy Per-eko), instalacja wodna z plastiku kissan, elekryczna, komputerowa(w 5 pokojach), telewizyjna (5 pokoi), 80 metrów ogrodzenia siatka, 15 słópków klinkierowych (ekoklinkier bogdanka siena), furtka z elekrozamkiem, dwie bramy wjazdowe w tym jedna z napędem wiśniowskiego) dzis konczą mnie śpece białkowanie. na etapie wykańczania słusznie ktoś juz zauważył najwięcej kosztuje robocizna. kompletnie wykończona kotłownia (płytki glazura itd. na marginesie z robocizną wyszło 2,2 tys), razem 205 tys.  
> a ile Tobie wyszło, i jaki projekt?


Nno - to sprawa wygląda inaczej  :smile: 
Ja buduję "Konwalię" z Horyzontu po lekkich modyfikacjach (wyższa ścianka kolankowa), powierzchnia użytkowa to 200m + garaż, bez piwnicy
Stan surowy z rozprowadzeniami, chudziakiem, ale bez okien (czyli coś pośredniego między zamkniętym a otwartym) to 150 000
Z czego: PTH 25, fundamenty lane do gruntu + 2-4 wartstwy bloczków (trochę trzeba było równać), dachówka ceramiczna L15, obróbki - tytan-cynk, strop teriva, chudziak, schody betonowe, rozprowadzenia instalacji

----------


## shago

> Nno - to sprawa wygląda inaczej


taki stan jak twój kosztował mnie 120 tys. tylko nie ten dach  :Smile: , blachodachówka nie umywa sie do ceramiki. a koszty wcale nie są takie wiele wyższe w przypadku dachówki. mozna jednak powiedziec że metraż ten sam, u  mnie piwnica jest do zamieszkania (kartofli w niej nie bedzie), a tak na marginesie, ile bym dał żeby cofnąć czas do początku budowy z ta wiedza jaka mam teraz.  :Smile: 
zamkniesz sie w 350 000 , tak na oko

----------


## zezo

*shago napisał*



> a tak na marginesie, ile bym dał żeby cofnąć czas do początku budowy z ta wiedza jaka mam teraz


może jakieś rozwinięcie tych słów, może jaśniej, dla nowicjuszy

----------


## Xena z Xsary

> Co więc ma zrobić taki blokers jak ja, mający 100 000 zł, działkę z dociągniętymi mediami, zezwolenie na budowę? co ma zrobić moi drodzy taki człek, BUDOWAĆ CZY NIE BUDOWAĆ?


DOZBIERAĆ ALBO BRAĆ KRECHE W BANKU!

za 100000 wybudujesz 50m2 dom.
i to supertani.
bez garazu, podjazdów bram itp.
wez kosztorys chocby sekocenbudu usiadz na tydzien przed kompem i policz wszystko ale to wszystko.lampy i wtyczki też! i listwy przypodłogowe!

----------

> Napisał baba_budowniczy
> 
> Nno - to sprawa wygląda inaczej 
> 
> 
> taki stan jak twój kosztował mnie 120 tys. tylko nie ten dach , blachodachówka nie umywa sie do ceramiki. a koszty wcale nie są takie wiele wyższe w przypadku dachówki. mozna jednak powiedziec że metraż ten sam, u  mnie piwnica jest do zamieszkania (kartofli w niej nie bedzie), a tak na marginesie, ile bym dał żeby cofnąć czas do początku budowy z ta wiedza jaka mam teraz. 
> zamkniesz sie w 350 000 , tak na oko


Tak właśnie liczę i dokładam 30K, które mam nadzieję, że się nie przydadzą  :wink: 
Teraz też bym kilka rzeczy zrobiła bardziej świadomie i taniej. Ale uważam, że jak na pierwszą budowę na razie nie jest najgorzej  :wink: , odpukać w niemalowane oczywiście
Zajrzyj czasem do nas na podforum lokalne, jest kilka osób z Puław

----------


## zezo

*Xena z Xsary napisała*



> za 100000 wybudujesz 50m2 dom. 
> i to supertani. bez garazu, podjazdów bram itp. 
> wez kosztorys i policz wszystko ale to wszystko.lampy i wtyczki też! i listwy przypodłogowe


jasne jeszcze trzeba doliczyć telewizor plazmowy za 10 000, wannę z bombelkami za 50 000,  futro z norek dla żonki i parę innych drobiazgów
jak tak bedziemy liczyć to kasy trzeba mieć parę worków.
 :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Xena z Xsary

zezo to opowiedz jak juz wybudujesz ten dom za 100 000....chętnie się nauczę jak się to robi

----------

> *Xena z Xsary napisała*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				za 100000 wybudujesz 50m2 dom. 
> i to supertani. bez garazu, podjazdów bram itp. 
> wez kosztorys i policz wszystko ale to wszystko.lampy i wtyczki też! i listwy przypodłogowe
> ...


Bez jaj - te rzeczy o których pisze Xena kosztują jak głupie a prawie nikt ich nie liczy

----------


## zezo

Czytając ten wątek to widzę że najbardziej sceptyczni forumowicze do taniego budowania to  - KOBIETY
Drogie Panie, a może wasi mężowie was stukają na wydatkach, a wieczorem puszczają kasiorę w kasynach Monte Carlo
 :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------

> Czytając ten wątek to widzę że najbardziej sceptyczni forumowicze do taniego budowania to  - KOBIETY
> Drogie Panie, a może wasi mężowie was stukają na wydatkach, a wieczorem puszczają kasiorę w kasynach Monte Carlo


Nie doceniasz waść kobiet, przeceniasz ich mężów  :wink:

----------


## Xena z Xsary

> jasne jeszcze trzeba doliczyć telewizor plazmowy za 10 000, wannę z bombelkami za 50 000,  futro z norek dla żonki i parę innych drobiazgów
> jak tak bedziemy liczyć to kasy trzeba mieć parę worków.


hmm
rozumiem, że mówisz o etapie, gdzie z suszarka do włosów (zbędny luksus!) podłaczasz się do kabli wystających z nieotynkowanej ściany...
pewnie
po co listwa przypodłogowa przy panelu
po co kontakt
po co zyrandol
proponuję zastanowic sie nad drzwiami do wc, zawsze mozna powiesic tabliczkę ZAMKNIĘTE....

Probuje Ci uzmysłowić, że jesli mówisz o domu wykończonym to naprawde weź pod uwage również wykończenie....

----------


## zezo

*Droga Xeno*
moze troszkę luzu, z uśmiechem,   :Lol:   :Lol:  

ja wiem że to czy tamto jest nie uniknione, musi w domu być,  ale wybacz, ja nie liczę do kosztów wybudowania domu np bramy, pdjazdów, ogrodzenia, wyposażenia kuchni i co nie ktorych mniej czy więcej ważnych drobiazgów, dla mnie dom to dom, a jego wyposażenie to calkiem ina bajka

więcej usmiechu   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## zezo

i jeszcz jedno nie tak dawno czytalem  na tym forum wątek 
w czym jest taniej ugotować wodę na kawę, w czajniku elektrycznym czy na gazie?
ja dziękuję za takie luksusy jak trzeba nad takimi elementami się zastanawiać,  :Lol:   :Lol:  

uśmiechnij się jutro terz wstanie słońce  :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Xena z Xsary

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  


ja  :Lol:   za  :Lol:   to   :Lol:  chętnie   :Lol:  się  :Lol:  czegos  :Lol:  naucze  :Lol:  , więc   :Lol:  prosze   :Lol:  daj   :Lol:  znac  :Lol:  jak   :Lol:  ten  :Lol:  dom  :Lol:  juz  :Lol:  wybudujesz  :Lol:  

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

wyluzowana  :Lol:  Ksenia  :Lol:  która  :Lol:  się  :Lol:  usmiecha  :Lol:

----------


## zezo

jasne moja droga Kseniu, jasne, umowa stoi  :Lol:

----------


## Dominik2822

> zbudowanie chaty w standardzie w jakim kupuje sie mieszkanie za 1000 zł za m2 jest realne i mozliwe. trzymam kciuki za optymistów. ja jestem juz po i o dziwo zmieściłem sie przy 220 m2 w kwocie 200 tys. z ogrodzeniem. zostało naprawde "niewiele", płytki, panele i meble, no i kominek który spędza mi sen z oczu. )))


Powraca mi nadzieja, że za 200 tys. wybuduję dom 160m2 powierzchni użytkowej+ garaż.

----------


## zezo

Kseniu w takim razie umawiamy sie na forum np.11.11.2007 roku godzin podaj ty   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Xena z Xsary

co mam ci podac

----------


## Honorata

> *Droga Xeno*
> moze troszkę luzu, z uśmiechem,    
> 
> ja wiem że to czy tamto jest nie uniknione, musi w domu być,  ale wybacz, ja nie liczę do kosztów wybudowania domu np bramy, pdjazdów, ogrodzenia, wyposażenia kuchni i co nie ktorych mniej czy więcej ważnych drobiazgów, dla mnie dom to dom, a jego wyposażenie to calkiem ina bajka
> 
> więcej usmiechu


no własnie, to może ustalmy o jakim typie wykonczenia domu mówimy i na etapie jakiego stanu wykańczania porównujemy koszty, bo cos mi sie widzi ze własnie na tym polu dochodzi między nami do przekłamań. A na tym własnie etapie wykanczania wydaje sie najwiecej i moga zaistniec najwieksze roznice w cenach.  

Ja zamknę się prawdopodobnie, jak pisałam w kwocie 310-330 tys za bardzo prosty projekt domu z poddaszem uzytkowym, ok. 150m uzytkowych, ale kompletnie wykończony, czyli z: podbitką, tynkiem, cokołami na zewnatrz, drzwiami wewnetrznymi, gładziami, pomalowanymi scianami, zabudowaniami z g-k, wykonczonymi podlogami, 2 łazienkami, agd, białym montażem, wyposazeniem kuchni w meble, gnaizdkami, listwami itp, szafami wnękowymi, zabudowa garderoby, ogrzewaniem, wykonczonym kominkiem, parapetami. Będzie nam brakowalo jedynie mebli w pokojach i docelowego oswietlenia.   

Jezeli ktos poprzez "wykonczenie" rozumie jakie -takie przystosowanie parteru domu do mieszkania, na zasadzie prowizorycznej łazienki, tymczasowej wykladziny polozonej na wylewce, golych scian itp, to juz pzrestaje sie dziwic ze wychodzi mu 1/2 moich kosztów. Ale co tak naprawdę nam daje takie porównanie?

----------

> Napisał zezo
> 
> *Droga Xeno*
> moze troszkę luzu, z uśmiechem,    
> 
> ja wiem że to czy tamto jest nie uniknione, musi w domu być,  ale wybacz, ja nie liczę do kosztów wybudowania domu np bramy, pdjazdów, ogrodzenia, wyposażenia kuchni i co nie ktorych mniej czy więcej ważnych drobiazgów, dla mnie dom to dom, a jego wyposażenie to calkiem ina bajka
> 
> więcej usmiechu   
> 
> ...


Dokładnie - bo to dodawanie słoni do zapałek. Ja mówię o stanie, w którym noga żadnej ekipy w domu nie postanie  :wink:  Podejrzewam, że szczegóły ostatecznego "blasku" domu będą się dopieszczać jeszcze z rok po wprowadzeniu (dalej twierdzę, że jestem optymistką)  :wink: 
Zezo - kuchni nie liczysz, bo niedroga kuchnia - meble ze sprzętem AGD to spokojnie 8000. Chyba, że sprzęt to tylko prosta kuchenka na gaz i mała lodówka - wtedy nie spróbuję nawet podać "dolnej" ceny
Trochę bez sensu jest podawać koszt domu półsurowego jako wykończonego - i tak prędzej czy później te pieniądze się wyda. Ale za to inwestor jaki dumny, że tak "tanio" zbudował  :wink:

----------


## katerhasser

zezo,

optymizm jest niezbędny, upór też, kasa też...

jeśli olejesz teraz takie wydatki jak bramę, ogrodzenie (bo bez nich niby można mieszkać), to i olejesz przyłącza, listwy, pstryczki, piec... a jak chcesz bez tego zamieszkać?
schodków do domu też nie zrobisz, tylko palety na kupę ułożysz?

Jak się układa budżet czy kosztorys, to się uwzględnia *wszystko* co składa się na wynik finalny, odpowiadający powszechnym standardom.
Tak, jakbyś Ty poszedł i zapytał o cenę domu u developera... a on Ci powie: 100.000. Ty zadowolony podpisujesz umowę z nadzieją, ze to wszystko co wydasz na dom... i okazuje się, że w takim stanie nie sposób mieszkać, bo trzeba jeszcze to, tamto, owamto...

Zadałeś pytanie: czy da się zbudować dom za 100.000?

Większość odpowiedzi niestety nie spełnia twoich nadziei. Te odpowiedzi oparte są na doświadczeniach, twoje wyobrażenia na marzeniach...
Coś tu trzeba skorygować...

Jakbyś spytał:
Ile potrzeba kasy, żeby jakoś przebiedować sezon czy dwa, to OK...
w Chinach na wsi domy mają w gorszym standardzie niż nasze kurniki - i jakoś żyją.

----------


## stiff

Dobrze że nie będę budował domu  z garażem bo nalezało by jeszcze policzyć betę do tego i wtedy by już te 100 tyś na pewno zabrakło.pozd.

----------


## mTom

Mam dla Zezo propozycję. Niech wybierze sobie projekt. Poprosi forumowicza, który go buduje o zestawienie materiałów. Z tym należy odwiedzić ze 3 hurtownie budowlane z prośbą o wycenę. Następnie popytać miejscowe ekipy ile wzięłyby za robociznę. I już. Masz wtedy realny koszt budowy do określonego zadowalającego Cię etapu.

----------


## zezo

Kochani, ja już buduję, nie wiem jak wy czytacie te posty.
Ja nie muszę nic wyceniać, ja już coś nie coś mam.Z
Z ziemi się już wygrzebałem moi mili.  :Wink2:  [/quote]

----------


## mTom

Sorry, to miało być do Cosmity.  :big grin:  
Zezo budujesz w Sosnowcu? A można wiedzieć w której dzilenicy?

----------


## zezo

*mTom*
drogi przyjacielu w sosnowcu oraz  w najbliższej okolicy to ewentualnie za taka kasę jak ja mam na calą inwestcję to mozna kupić dzialkę no i może uzbroić, a o budowaniu można zapomnieć,
dlatego buduje się na wsi, w lesie, z dala od miastowego zgiełku.

----------


## jareko

:wink:  moj dom kosztowal mnie tylko *6500 USD* - wsio - wraz z dzialka
300 calkowitej z pelna piwnica pod caloscia, z garazem pod chalupa, parterem pietrem i poddaszem (okien jest niewiele tylko 27 sztuk  :wink: )

----------


## jabko

> moj dom kosztowal mnie tylko *6500 USD* - wsio - wraz z dzialka
> 300 calkowitej z pelna piwnica pod caloscia, z garazem pod chalupa, parterem pietrem i poddaszem (okien jest niewiele tylko 27 sztuk )


6500 USD????????????

Chyba 65 000 USD??

----------


## KAS01

> moj dom kosztowal mnie tylko *6500 USD* - wsio - wraz z dzialka
> 300 calkowitej z pelna piwnica pod caloscia, z garazem pod chalupa, parterem pietrem i poddaszem (okien jest niewiele tylko 27 sztuk )


No, ale to było dawno. Pisałeś juz kiedyś o tym.

Ja chętnie zajrze do tego wątku za rok, lub jeszcze dalej i spróbuje poszukać aktualnych postów "optymistów" z tego wątku. Ciekawe, czy nadal bedą pisać, że wybudowali w pełni wykończony dom 100m2 za 100 000zł.
pozdrawiam
realista   :Wink2:

----------


## Xena z Xsary

w każdym razie trzymamy kciuki
 :Lol:

----------


## zezo

Wiem już po co jest forum.
Oprócz skarbnicy wiedzy to miejsce, gdzie tak mili ludzie jak WY pomagacie wytrwać w swojej decyzji i podnosicie na duchu! Dzięki!

----------


## shago

> Powraca mi nadzieja, że za 200 tys. wybuduję dom 160m2 powierzchni użytkowej+ garaż.


ale uwazaj, naprawde bez szalenstw.

----------


## jareko

> Napisał jareko
> 
>  moj dom kosztowal mnie tylko *6500 USD* - wsio - wraz z dzialka
> 300 calkowitej z pelna piwnica pod caloscia, z garazem pod chalupa, parterem pietrem i poddaszem (okien jest niewiele tylko 27 sztuk )
> 
> 
> 6500 USD????????????
> Chyba 65 000 USD??


nie kochanienki   :Lol:  - tylko 6500 (szesc tysiecy piecset) ale wtedy hahah dolar dochodzil czesto do 100 zl (lata 87-90 - inna epoka - lodowcowa  :wink:  )

*KAS01* - pogratulowac pamieci  :smile: )))) i uwagi w czytaniu postow  :smile: )))
Naprawde jestem pod wrazeniem  :smile: )))
A z innej bezki KAS. Co bys zrobila majac 100tys i parcie na wlasny kat? Kupilbys mieszkaie w bloku ze stanem prawie surowym? Czyli tylko tynki i podlaczenia a wykonczeniowka .... szkoda gadac? Czy zamieszkalbys nawet bez kafelkow na scianach i skonczonego poddasza byleby tylko mieszkac i byc naprawde szczesliwym? Bo ten kto jest na swoim jest szczesliwym i spokojnym o przyszlosc. A i kapital i zabezpieczenie ma pod kredyt itepe by np. wykonczyc dom. 
Czy moze kupilbys sobie samochod by jakas ci w d... lub bok wjechala - czego Ci nie zycze
Moim zdaniem nie ma alternatywy. Odpowiednio do potrzeb i budowac budowac i po stokroc budowac. Wszak trzeba te 3 miliony mieszkan dla Kaczora wybudowac w 8 lat  :wink:

----------


## KAS01

> ...
> *KAS01* - pogratulowac pamieci )))) i uwagi w czytaniu postow )))
> Naprawde jestem pod wrazeniem )))


Tak jakoś zapamiętałem. To było w wątku "komuno wróć"




> A z innej bezki KAS. Co bys zrobila majac 100tys i parcie na wlasny kat? Kupilbys mieszkaie w bloku ze stanem prawie surowym? Czyli tylko tynki i podlaczenia a wykonczeniowka .... szkoda gadac? Czy zamieszkalbys nawet bez kafelkow na scianach i skonczonego poddasza byleby tylko mieszkac i byc naprawde szczesliwym? Bo ten kto jest na swoim jest szczesliwym i spokojnym o przyszlosc. A i kapital i zabezpieczenie ma pod kredyt itepe by np. wykonczyc dom. 
> Czy moze kupilbys sobie samochod by jakas ci w d... lub bok wjechala - czego Ci nie zycze
> Moim zdaniem nie ma alternatywy. Odpowiednio do potrzeb i budowac budowac i po stokroc budowac. Wszak trzeba te 3 miliony mieszkan dla Kaczora wybudowac w 8 lat


Co bym zrobił mając 100tyś? To zależy. Jak bym nie miał perspektywy na zarobienie jeszcze jakiejś kasy, to pakowałbym się w bardzo mały dom (60-70m), zamieszkał nawet w gołych tynkach i powoli wykańczał. Działke miałem od zawsze, więc u mnie ten koszt odpada. Gdybym miał 100 tyś i mozliwość zarobienia jako takich pieniędzy, to pakowałbym się w dom do 150m2. Ale wtedy prawie nic bym przy nim nie robił, tylko na niego zarabiał.Mysle, ze jakbym miał nawet dużą kase, to nie chciałbym wiekszego domu niż te 150m2.
Samochodu nigdy nie miałem i jakoś mnie do niego nie ciągnie (prawo jazdy mam). Ale ponieważ będe mieszkal na wsi, to jednak trzeba będzie go nabyć. Gdyby nie ten fakt, to byłaby to ostatnia rzecz jaką bym kupił.
PS. Twoją krakse *jareko* też pamiętam.   :Wink2:

----------


## jareko

> ....PS. Twoją krakse *jareko* też pamiętam.


szok, naprawde szok. Dzieki KAS  :smile:  bo juz sobie czasem mysle co ja tu porabiam a jednak ktos mnie czyta  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:   :smile:  Dzieki  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## Wojciech Nitka

> Wszak trzeba te 3 miliony mieszkan dla Kaczora wybudowac w 8 lat


*To nie MY mamy budować a KACZOR nam obiecał.*

----------


## andre59

*Zezo* walczy jak lew,
a *cosmita* nadal milczy.
Zachorował czy co?

----------


## jareko

> Napisał jareko
> 
> Wszak trzeba te 3 miliony mieszkan dla Kaczora wybudowac w 8 lat 
> 
> 
> *To nie MY mamy budować a KACZOR nam obiecał.*


Alez Panie Wojciechu - wierzy Pan w cuda?  :Lol:  
A moze ma Pan "zaczarowany olowek"? Jesli tak, to chcialbym go na kilka godzin wypozyczyc  :smile: 
A Kaczora zostawmy - niech sobie biega ..... oj nie... ostatnio jest zakaz wychodzenia ptactwo poza kurnik wiec niech siedzi tam gdzie siedzi i milczy  :wink:

----------


## Xena z Xsary

> Napisał jareko
> 
> Wszak trzeba te 3 miliony mieszkan dla Kaczora wybudowac w 8 lat 
> 
> 
> *To nie MY mamy budować a KACZOR nam obiecał.*


ale w kolejce jeszcze 100 milionów od Wałęsy...

----------


## anpi

> ale w kolejce jeszcze 100 milionów od Wałęsy...


Przecież Wałęsa się z tego wycofał. Myślicie, że inaczej będzie z Kaczorami? Już się wycofują ze swoich obietnic przedwyborczych (np. likwidacja NFZ).  :Mad:

----------


## Xena z Xsary

> Przecież Wałęsa się z tego wycofał.


kiedy?
nic nie wiem;0

----------


## Pol_Paweł

Moje kalkulacje uwzględniają 1.800,00 zł za 1 m2 - stan pod klucz (tzn. z białym montażem, wykończonymi podłogami, pomalowanymi scianami) - dom ma powieżchnię użytkową blisko 140 m2. To daje około 250.000,00zł. Modlę się by nie było więcej. 
Boję się za co zrobię ogrodzenie i porządek na działce.

----------


## beno11

> Boję się za co zrobię  porządek na działce.


a rączki to Bozia urwała ? widły , szpadel , grabie kupić i do roboty   :smile:  jezeli jest problem z sadzeniem drzew i krzewów to podpowiadam że zielonym do góry   :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## jareko

*beno* - nie tylko taka uwaga przy drzewkach powinna byc - trzeba tez podlewac  :smile:

----------


## marcin_budowniczy

eee tam Panowie zchodzicie na inne tematy    :sad:  
a te 100 tys.?

----------


## jareko

Ktore? 
zezo czy walesy?
Jesli chodzi o zezo - buduj, zaczynaj tak jak sugerowalem i buduj jak najszybciej im szybciej tym taniej i wykorzystaj martwy sezon - przewaznie ceny sa najatrakcyjniejsze w skali calego roku

----------


## adam_mk

Witam
Coś mi się wydaje, że należałoby popytać np. Jerzego Urbana jak to się robi. Czytałem rady jak 10 emerytów w kupie może przeżyć do następnej emerytury za to co dostają. Rachunek się zgadzał!  :Lol:  
Też mam ten problem - jak tanio zbudować.
Myślę i łeb mi puchnie.
Tak sobie myślę, że w sporej części jest to przełożenie determinacji na pieniądze. Na szczęście sporo umiem sam. Stale się jeszcze uczę nowych rzeczy.
Może naprawdę się da?
Adam M.

----------


## jareko

Proponuje na spokojnie i bez emocji przeczytac moj post na stronie 2 z 2 listopada oraz poszperac (jesli jest taka mozliwosc) w archiwum Muratora z lat 80-tych, tam bardzo czesto poruszany byl problem jak zbudowac dobrze i tanio i co najwazniejsze na wymiar  :smile:

----------


## beno11

> Też mam ten problem - jak tanio zbudować.
> Myślę i łeb mi puchnie.
> Tak sobie myślę, że w sporej części jest to przełożenie determinacji na pieniądze. Na szczęście sporo umiem sam. Stale się jeszcze uczę nowych rzeczy.
> Może naprawdę się da?
> Adam M.


da sie da tylko najpierw trzeba lyknac to co Gozdzikowa poleca  :smile:   potem pomyslec  poszukac ,  poczytac wyciagnac odpowiednie wnioski i budowac  budowac tyle ze nie Zamek w Malborku a dom na miare potrzeb i kieszeni

----------


## sebapark

A ja wam opowiem moj sposob na dom.

Nie miałem działki ani pieniedzy tylko marzenia o domku (jest nas piecioro). 
Przestraszony papierologią znalazłem dom pod wrocławiem 20m x 10m dwuspadowy dach. ma 100lat. Całkowicie pusty w srodku, bez instalacji, zbite tynki dach karpiowka do wymiany.

Dach 350m2 powstaje nowy. Strop swietnie się trzyma.

Sam nowy dach cementowy i wiezba  to 40.000zł (robocizna + materiały BRAAS)
tynki i wylewki zrobi mi ekipa a reszta zostaje w moich zręcznych dłoniach.

Sumując :
Kupiłem 28arów ziemi, wielki wiejski dom, ogród i stodołę za 35tys zł + 40.000 dach + 40.000 srodek (140m2 skromnie). 
razem 115 000zł + własna praca.

Mam nadzieje że zrobiłem dobry ruch. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## jareko

Hmm....a jednak same Carringtony ktore mowia iz kasy nie maja  :wink:  (z luboscia kij w mrowisko po raz kolejny wbijam  :smile:  )
Nie majac kasy czy konieczna byla az tak droga dachowka i wiezba?
Majac ograniczone srodki czy nie lepiej poszukac innych podobnei dobrych ale tanszych rozwiazan?
Lekkie pokrycie to i mniej drewna i sam material tanszy i juz tu conajmniej 20% z tej sumy mozesz przeznaczyc na cos innego.

A swoja droga ciagle pokutuje wizja domu co ma wytrzymac 500 lat  :wink:  tylko pytam sie po co?
Podoba mi sie podejscie ludzi z tzw. zachodu. Mamy taki dom jaki jest nam w danej chwili potrzebny, wraz ze zmiana sytuacji zawodowej, rodzinnej, matrialnej zmienia sie po prostu chalupe i tyle.

----------


## sebapark

braas w promocji ma dachówke za 21zł/m2. więc jest to dla mnie rewelacja jak patrzyłem na ceny blach, gontów i papy (doliczm deskowanie). robocizna to 17000 tys zł, braas 13000zł. reszta to rynny, 2 kominy i nowe wience. 

Nie mogłem znalezc nic taniej.

----------


## NOTO

Uważam że da się wybudować dom za te pieniądze.
Jeżeli firma na gotowo jest w stanie postawić taki dom .... to samemu mozna tym bardziej.

http://www.wioska.com/status_did.php
http://www.domy-kanadyjskie.pl/econo...y/etapowy.html

----------


## NOTO

> Hmm....a jednak same Carringtony ktore mowia iz kasy nie maja


Bo w Polsce ... "zastaw się się a nie daj się". 

Mieszkają w 60 m2 mieszkaniu ... a w 70m2 domu z działką będę się gnieżdzić ?




> A swoja droga ciagle pokutuje wizja domu co ma wytrzymac 500 lat  tylko pytam sie po co?
> Podoba mi sie podejscie ludzi z tzw. zachodu. Mamy taki dom jaki jest nam w danej chwili potrzebny, wraz ze zmiana sytuacji zawodowej, rodzinnej, matrialnej zmienia sie po prostu chalupe i tyle.


Mi też. I uwierz mi ... coraz wiecej tak mysli, że dom kupuje/buduje sie odpowiedni do danej chwili.

----------


## mafla

A ja nie umiem myśleć tak po zachodniemu, przyzwyczajam się do miejsc, ludzi  :oops:

----------


## andre59

Właśnie dlatego się zagracił. Bo jest za duży.
"Przecież mamy tyyyle miejsca"- myślimy.
Ale do czasu...

----------


## anpi

> Kupiłem 28arów ziemi, wielki wiejski dom, ogród i stodołę za 35tys zł


Myślę, że bardzo dobrze zrobiłeś. Sama ziemia jest tyle warta.

----------


## anpi

> A ja nie umiem myśleć tak po zachodniemu, przyzwyczajam się do miejsc, ludzi   i nawet teraz przeprowadzę się jakieś 500 m od domu obecnego (rodziców). I buduję dom za duży jak na obecne potrzeby, teraz już to wiem dokładnie. Ale może w przyszłości będzie akurat? Rodzice tez mieli za duży, a z czasem się "skurczył" i zagracił...


Nie chciałbym mieszkać w zagraconym domu.

----------


## jareko

andre59 - bardzo sluszna uwaga
jak masz teoretycznie nieograniczona przestrzen zaczynasz malo racjonalnie ja wykozystywac i stad wrazenie zagracenia sie pojawia
Poza tym zauwazylem iz w nowo budowanych domach jest sporo przestrzenie - owszem slicznie sie komponujacej z caloscia wnetrza ale nie wykorzystanej. Ciagi komunikacyjne rozdmuchane do granic absurdu, zakamarki ni 5 ni w 9. Ale oczywiscie to moje spojrzenie na budowanie. To realnie stracona przestrzen za ktora w trakcie budowy trzeba placic. 
I nie do konca prawda jest ze minimum za 1mkw to 1800 - mialem okazje poznac inwestorow co w 1000 sie zmiescili a nawet niektorzy zeszli jeszcze nizej. Faktem natomiast jest ze na koszt ogolny domu wplywa wykonczeniowka - i tu hmmm.... kolejna obserwacja. Ktos tu pieknie napisal - zastaw sie a pokaz sie i widac to po wnetrzach.
Nie to zebym byl temu przeciwny
Mamy kase - robimy co chcemy  :Lol:  
Nie mamy lub mamy z gory narzucony limit wydatkow na dom - to jest z jednej strony wyzwanie by sie zmiescic a z drugiej wymuszac powinno na nas inne spojrzenie na chalupe - funkcjonalno-racjonalne juz na etapie projektu

----------


## Franek Dolas

Majac 100 tys w kieszeni, nie wachalbym sie ani chwili tylko zaczynal. 100m2 to nie jest mala klitka, tylko sporo miejsca (wybrazmy sobie 100 metrowe mieszkanie w bloku - pelen luksus). Ja w tej chwili wykanczam dom 140m2 (rodzina 2+2) i widze ze nawet jakbym mial te 40m2 tez by w zupelnosci wystrczylo (co najwyzej tesciowa nie moglaby przyjezdzac za czesto bo nie byloby gdzie jej polozyc spac  :Smile: ).
100 tys wystarczy na duza czesc inwestycji jesli nie na cala, zamieszkasz ibedziesz wykanczal to co nie wykonczone. Masz na to cale zycie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## theRav

Skoro faktycznie można zbudować do w cenie 100zł/m2 (przy małej powierzchni - czyli tam gdzie m2 jest najdroższy) to jak sądzicie - co powoduje, że większość inwestorów buduje ponad 100% drożej?
Gdzie tkwi główna różnica?

Przy czym nie mówię tu o inwestorach budujących bez wodotrysków - bo ci płacą pewnie ponad 200% więcej.
Co powoduje, że budując dom z tych samych materiałów różnica w cenie sięga 100%? ile z tego stanowi robocizna? ile realnie procentowo można utargować na materiałach?

----------


## shago

> Skoro faktycznie można zbudować do w cenie 100zł/m2 (przy małej powierzchni - czyli tam gdzie m2 jest najdroższy) to jak sądzicie - co powoduje, że większość inwestorów buduje ponad 100% drożej?
> Gdzie tkwi główna różnica?
> 
> Przy czym nie mówię tu o inwestorach budujących bez wodotrysków - bo ci płacą pewnie ponad 200% więcej.
> Co powoduje, że budując dom z tych samych materiałów różnica w cenie sięga 100%? ile z tego stanowi robocizna? ile realnie procentowo można utargować na materiałach?


do stanu surowego otwartego robocizna to 15-20% kosztów, potem około 60%. realnie od cennika firmowego (nie mylić z cennikiem hurtowni) można utargować do 40% ale napocić sie trzeba. i nie na kazdy towar. a co do pytania dlaczego 100% dorżej wszyscy budują, to moim zdaniem niewiele osób buduje domy do 100m2.  a apetyt rosnie w miare jedzenia  :Smile: , sam miałem kupić zwykłe veluxy a kupiłem o 500 zł droższe (na jednym oknie), miałem mieć wylewki zwykłe a zrobiłem miksokretem, miałem miec wełnę dom rocka a wziołem top rocka bo był droższy o 3 zł na metrze. i tak mozna mnozyć. a w kieszeni coraz bardziej pusto.  :Smile: )))

----------


## Millka26

A co jesli posiada sie uzbrojona dzialke budowlana, darmowy beton i cegly .... czy wtedy te 100 tys wystarczy  na maly 100 m domek ?   :oops:

----------


## mTom

Najpełniejsza odpowiedź brzmi: to zależy.  :big grin:

----------


## shago

słusznie mTom to ujął. a tak dla ciekawskich, włąsnie sprawdzałem okładziny na schody i UWAGA schody granitowe kosztują tylko 500 zł więcej niz debowe.  :Smile: ))) co za czasy, marmury w domu w cenie drzewa.  :Smile:

----------


## sebo8877

No witam.
Ja równiez myslę że zezo dasz radę
Ja zrobilem tak - Kupiłem 1,5 ha ziemi z domem 100m2.
Stan surowy zamkniety z instalacją (nowiteńka )elektryczne - fakt jednofazówka za 35 tys zł.
Dach z roku 1965 - więźba zdrowa jak zloto. Dachówka karpiówka -wymieniona zostanie w przyszłym roku na blache.
Okna lecą w tym roku - PVC 5 komór 8500,00
Drenaz już gotowy 1500. 
wodociąg z wlasnej studni - kupie pompę glebinowa + zbiornik + instalacja 3500 oraz oczyszczalnie 3500. Kocioł oraz dosłownie 8 grzejniczków 10 000. Drzwi odrestauruję wszystki mają slady korniczkow - beda zaimpregnowane a te "modernistyczne" dziurki tylko dodadzą im uroku.
Płyty G-K juz tez kupione zaczynam wlasnie przyklejac na cały parter 3000.
Pozostana podłogi panele i płytki (juz kupione)
lazienka biała armatura juz tez czeka na montaż wyszlo 2000.
Tak więc Zezo jestem z Toba też zmieszczę się w 100 000.
Oczywiście wszystko robę sam - mam dwie ręce a więc nimi kręcę!!
Pozdrawiam i 3mam kciuki
sebo8877

----------


## Gosia i Krzyś

Nie dasz rady i nie słuchaj tych którzy mówią że dasz radę. Chyba, że będziesz szybko uciekał przy kasach w hipermarketach.   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Za 100.000 postawisz stan surowy zamknięty z dachem jeżeli wielkość będzie do 120 m2.

----------


## shago

> Nie dasz rady i nie słuchaj tych którzy mówią że dasz radę. Chyba, że będziesz szybko uciekał przy kasach w hipermarketach.     
> Za 100.000 postawisz stan surowy zamknięty z dachem jeżeli wielkość będzie do 120 m2.


hipermarkety (szczególnie promocje) polecam do ustalania cen sugerowanych. poza tym do niczego sie nie nadają. nawet jesli wyjdzie cena porównywalna to jeszcze doliczyć trzeba transport ewentualnie rozładunek i swój czas wolny. ceny nie są najniższe a często dużo wyższe niz w hurtowni.

----------


## areq

Też myślałem,że mi starczy 160tys za dom 135m2....nie starczy. Zabraknie ze 30tys.Ale to już do zamieszkania....Na razie za stan surowy z docelowym pokryciem dachu wydałem 102tys.Dodaje 16tys za okna+drzwi zewnętrzne to ca. 120tys. Przy własnej pracy mógłbym tu zaoszczędzić: robocizna stan surowy 16tys. , wykopy 1tys,więźby i pokrycia dachu sam bym się nie podejmował robić -reszta to materiały
Jedyny "luksus" :smile:  to ceramika na dachu 240m2 /całość razem z robocizną 21tys/.Dom z siporeksu, bez stropu /parter/

----------


## robi222

no to ja ze soimi 120 tys nie mam co startować na 107m pow.użytkowej   :cry:

----------


## KAS01

> Nie dasz rady i nie słuchaj tych którzy mówią że dasz radę. Chyba, że będziesz szybko uciekał przy kasach w hipermarketach.     
> Za 100.000 postawisz stan surowy zamknięty z dachem jeżeli wielkość będzie do 120 m2.


Dokładnie tak!

----------


## D`arek

Znajomi wybudowali domek chyba za mniej niż 100 tys. o
pow. użytkowej ok. 60 m. Ogrzewanie wkładem kominkowym, schody na górę - solidna,pomalowana na zielono drabina, i.in. wykończenia też skromniutkie. Raczej letniak niz dom. Znajomi mają świetny gust i swój maleńki domek wewnątrz super urządzili / towary z wystawy, i. in. okazje/. Potem go troche rozbudowali/ żałowali, że salonu nie zrobili od razu wiekszego/, upiększyli na zewnątrz. 
Dyskusja toczy się wokół tego czy za 100 tys. da sie wybudować dom. Przykład znajomych potwierdza, że tak. Ale warunki są dwa - powierzchnia użytkowa do ok. 65 m i duży wkład pracy własnej. Większy, 100 m. dom - jeżeli nie ma szans na dodatkowe pieniądze to wg mnie 100 %, że iwestor zatrzyma się na stanie surowym. A wtedy wolałabym jednak mieszkanie w bloku.

----------


## meganka

[quote="KAS01"]To do tych drzwi dolicz jeszcze ościeznice  :Wink2:  

ja kupowalam cale drewniane lite drzwi w skladzie budowlanym RAZEM Z OSCIEZNICAMI za 300zl

----------


## piejar

Ja z moim domem nijak bym się nie zmieścił. Mogę Ci wysłać na priv plik z kosztami "na żywca", z mojej budowy. W tej chwili jest to ok 155 tys z działką i wszystkimi wydatkami "od Adama i Ewy" aż do dachówki i rynien (bez okien!!), z tym, że dom jest spory i podpiwniczony.
Moim zdaniem za 100 kPLN będzie baaaaardzo ciężko. Zastanów się nad takim wariantem: zakładając, że masz te 100 kPLN, budujesz "jakiś" stan surowy, bierzesz hipoteczny na wykończenie, wykańczasz, przeprowadzasz się, sprzedajesz obecne mieszkanie (wpływa kasa za lokum i odpada czynsz) i próbujesz żyć jak człowiek. Oczywiście - nie wiem jaka jest Twoja sytuacja finansowo - lokalowa.

----------


## zezo

Drodzy forumowicze, 
widze że w tym watku mamy dwie strony, jedna pisze:



> Ja myslę że zezo dasz radę


nastepna strona pisze:
[quote]Nie dasz rady i nie słuchaj tych którzy mówią że dasz radę. [code]

No więc moi drodzy to jest tak, jeżeli  ktoś ma tak jak ja, ogrodzoną i uzbrojona dzialkę, zalatwione papierkowe sprawy i 100 000 zł w kieszni, 
potrafi co nie co zrobić samemu, ma czas na te prace a jeżeli jeszcze ma kilku przyjaciół  oraz  nutkę optymizmu, to musi mu się udać nie ma szans. Pewnie że moze parę groszy zabraknąć, ale jezeli wybierze tani projekt, nie będzie zapatrzony na coś co jest dla niego nie osiągalne, to musi mu się udać nie ma siły, ja jestem przekonany ze musi się udać.

Wiecie co wam powiem, ja patrzę realnie na pewne sprawy, ja wiem na co mnie stać, dlatego wybralem maly prosty domek,   ale jak słyszę kumpla w pracy ze bierze 150 000 zł kredytu na budowe domu to mi skóra na plecach cierpnie /wiem ile zarabia/ i jak mu mówię na co ci taka chałupa  za tyle kasy,  on odpowiada ze dom to ma być dom, 
jak ja mam stawiać z kredytu /który przekracza moje możliwości/ jak ja mam stawiać dom o wiekszej powierzchni to zostanę przy swoim malym, ciasnym ale własnym i nie bedę za 5 czy 10 lat w nocy się zrywał czy mi komornik  domu nie skasuje, bo nikt nie wie co będzi za parę latek, 
a co do tych 100 000 zł, nie wiem jak dla Was dla mnie to jest kupa .

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## zezo

*piejar napisł*



> sprzedajesz obecne mieszkanie


a czy ty wiesz po ile są mieszkania w Sosnowcu,?
pewnie myslisz ze sa w takich cenach jak w innch regionach kraju?
i bardzo się mylisz, bardzo się mylisz, i daltego nie ma sensu sprzedawać.

----------


## areq

> ale jak słyszę kumpla w pracy ze bierze 150 000 zł kredytu na budowe domu to mi skóra na plecach cierpnie /wiem ile zarabia/ i jak mu mówię na co ci taka chałupa  za tyle kasy,  on odpowiada ze dom to ma być dom


Jeśli ma gdzie mieszkać i buduje "bo inni budują",to fakt skóra na plecach cierpnie.Jednak jeśli dostał kredyt,to te zarobki nie mogą być takie małe....




> jak ja mam stawiać z kredytu /który przekracza moje możliwości/ jak ja mam stawiać dom o wiekszej powierzchni to zostanę przy swoim malym, ciasnym ale własnym i nie bedę za 5 czy 10 lat w nocy się zrywał czy mi komornik  domu nie skasuje, bo nikt nie wie co będzi za parę latek,


Nikt nie wie jak będzie ale większość zakłada,że gorzej już być nie może w tym kraju /choć po początkowych zagraniach nowego rządu wydaje się jednak,że może być gorzej :smile:  /




> a co do tych 100 000 zł, nie wiem jak dla Was dla mnie to jest kupa.


Mnie się wydawało ,że 160tys to kupa forsy :sad:  
a mam i ogromny optymizm i przyjaciół i znajomości :smile:  np. za indywidualny projekt budynku wraz z uzyskaniem pozwolenia na budowę+WSZYSTKIE projekty i pozwolenia na media+mapy,wiercenia,wytyczenia /to akurat sam moge :smile: / wydałem łącznie....równe :smile:  1140zł .
...A dom prosty jak bambosz,parter bez poddasza.
Pewno ,że można wybudować mini-domek za 110-120tys..I właśnie takie podejście do sprawy podoba mi się u ludzi.Każdy buduje dla Siebie nie na pokaz. Domek mały ciasny ale własny...w każdym razie gwiazdy na niebie podczas wieczornego grillowania wszędzie wyglądają podobnie i w rezydencji za 1milion jak i domu za 10x mniej.

----------


## am00

Jednym się uda innym nie. 

Przy swoim domku za 100 tys. kierowałem się między innymi zasadą - zero kredytu. Wydaję tylko tyle ile mam. Kredyt rozleniwia. Są to "łatwe" pieniążki i łatwo się je wydaje. Jak wyczerpałem limit na początku miesiąca, to miałem więcej czasu nad kombinowaniem jak obniżyć koszty. Gdybym miał od razu tę stówkę, to bym zrobił chyba połowę tego co zrobiłem. Jest oczywiście trudniej, bo trzeba jeszcze rozplanować wydatki w czasie, żeby mieć tzw. płynność finansową. Inna moja zasada to praktyczność. Jak coś nie jest praktyczne to jest brzydkie i niepotrzebne. No tutaj było dużo ustępst z mojej strony, bo okazało się, że ta cecha jest subiektywna.

----------


## areq

:am00
zajrzałem do zdjęć z Twojego domu.Jestem pełen podziwu,że taki stan i tak duży dom za 100tys. Gratulacje.

----------


## anpi

> No więc moi drodzy to jest tak, jeżeli  ktoś ma tak jak ja, ogrodzoną i uzbrojona dzialkę, zalatwione papierkowe sprawy i 100 000 zł w kieszni, 
> potrafi co nie co zrobić samemu, ma czas na te prace a jeżeli jeszcze ma kilku przyjaciół  oraz  nutkę optymizmu, to musi mu się udać nie ma szans. Pewnie że moze parę groszy zabraknąć, ale jezeli wybierze tani projekt, nie będzie zapatrzony na coś co jest dla niego nie osiągalne, to musi mu się udać nie ma siły, ja jestem przekonany ze musi się udać.
> 
> Wiecie co wam powiem, ja patrzę realnie na pewne sprawy, ja wiem na co mnie stać, dlatego wybralem maly prosty domek,   ale jak słyszę kumpla w pracy ze bierze 150 000 zł kredytu na budowe domu to mi skóra na plecach cierpnie /wiem ile zarabia/ i jak mu mówię na co ci taka chałupa  za tyle kasy,  on odpowiada ze dom to ma być dom, 
> jak ja mam stawiać z kredytu /który przekracza moje możliwości/ jak ja mam stawiać dom o wiekszej powierzchni to zostanę przy swoim malym, ciasnym ale własnym i nie bedę za 5 czy 10 lat w nocy się zrywał czy mi komornik  domu nie skasuje, bo nikt nie wie co będzi za parę latek, 
> a co do tych 100 000 zł, nie wiem jak dla Was dla mnie to jest kupa.


Chciałbym mieć w kieszeni 100 tys. wtedy moje życie byłoby prostsze, a mój dom - już gotowy. Niestety - miałem mniej, działkę za free, zbudowałem parter. A na resztę muszę wziąć kredyt - właśnie 150 tys. - żeby wystarczyło nie tylko na skończenie domu, ale też przyłącza, meble, AGD, ogrodzenie, zasianie trawy, posadzenie drzew i kostkę na drogę od bramy do domu. Raty za 150 tys. kredytu nie są jakieś kosmicznie wysokie - 600 zł we frankach, 800 zł z PLN.

----------


## echo

Powiem tak:
Gdybym nie budował to może byłbym w stanie uwierzyć w wybudowanie małego domu za 100 tys. Jednak ponieważ wybudowałęm dom ok 120 m2 (właśnie mieszkamy ponad 2 tygodnie  :Wink2:  ) to twierdzę, że nie ma szans, niestety. No chyba, że z najtańszych materiałów, bez wykończenia np piętra, itd.
Jednak zastanowić się warto czy aby opłaca się w długim okresie czasu robić najtaniej. Np. jesli masz balkon to robić izolację p/wilgociową, która jest dośc droga, czy nie? (ja zrobiłem; kosztowała mnie jakieś 800 zł na 2 małe balkoniki + mały taras; to koszt samego "mazidła"; zrobiłem ponieważ widziałem u kilku znajomych odpadające płytki bez izolacji).
Takich przykładów i dylematów w czasie budowy jest mnóstwo. Do tego dochodzą jeszcze koszty, których do końca nie sposób przewidzieć. Budujący to chyba potwierdzą, niestety.
Jednak ponieważ koszty wykończenia są bardzo wysokie i jeśli nie musicie wykończać na razie piętra to można by pomyśleć o budowie (ze wskazaniem na 150 tys w twoim przypadku). Dla odważnych świat należy  :Wink2:   Powodzenia.

----------


## Honorata

zgadzam sie z przedmówcą, moja rada brzmi -buduj, 100 tys na starcie to naprawdę kupa pieniędzy, ja na stracie miałam połowę tego. Ale buduj realnie, tzn. załuż sobie ze stan calkowicie wykonczonego 100 m domu , a nie prowizorki jak niektórzy radzą, wg. mnie najmniej zapłacisz ok. 150 tys. Są takie 2 przyslowia ktore akurat w przypadku budowy sprawdzaja sie "biedny płaci dwa razy" i "prowizorka trzyma się najdluzej". Nie ulegaj pokusie kupowania jak najtaniej materiałow z   II gatunku, najtanszych paneli, gresów, dzrzwi itd, bedziesz miał z tym kupe problemow przy uzytkowaniu i krótka zywotnosc tych materialow -za maks 2-3 lata bedziesz musial je wymienic, a to nowe koszty iw kólko zycie na budowie. Mam znajomych którzy "na tymczasowo" wprowadzili sie do domu ...7 lat temu, bez kuchni, zlewu, wykonczonych lazienek, z wykladzina na podlodze i mieszkaja tak do dzis, slynne prowizorki...

----------


## theRav

Wątek długi więc już nie jestem pewien czy zezo podawałeś o jaki dom ci chodzi. Masz już wybrany jakiś projekt? jeśli tak to wrzuć jakiegoś linka - łatwiej będzie ocenić na ile realne jest te 100 tys.

----------

> Wątek długi więc już nie jestem pewien czy zezo podawałeś o jaki dom ci chodzi. Masz już wybrany jakiś projekt? jeśli tak to wrzuć jakiegoś linka - łatwiej będzie ocenić na ile realne jest te 100 tys.


Podsumowanie w takim razie - zezo już buduje i ma nadzieję, że dużo więcej nie dołoży (nie chce nic dokładać do 100 000), pytającym był cosmita który niestety zniknął i nie wiadomo co dalej  :wink: 
Fajnie by było wrócić do wątku za rok  :wink:

----------


## katerhasser

wcześniej jednak poczyniwszy może jakieś dokładniejsze ustalenia dot. standardu... może przy okazji jakiś zakładzik?  :cool:

----------

Chętnie - z dobrymi, drogimi fantami najlepiej w formie płynnej i nadającymi się do wspólnego spożytkowania do wygrania  :wink:

----------


## theRav

> Napisał theRav
> 
> Wątek długi więc już nie jestem pewien czy zezo podawałeś o jaki dom ci chodzi. Masz już wybrany jakiś projekt? jeśli tak to wrzuć jakiegoś linka - łatwiej będzie ocenić na ile realne jest te 100 tys.
> 
> 
> Podsumowanie w takim razie - zezo już buduje i ma nadzieję, że dużo więcej nie dołoży (nie chce nic dokładać do 100 000), pytającym był cosmita który niestety zniknął i nie wiadomo co dalej 
> Fajnie by było wrócić do wątku za rok


Aha   :big grin:  
No to faktycznie zgubiłem się gdzieś w meandrach tego wątku.
W takim razie, skoro zezo mamy na miejscu - zezo, rzuć jakimś linkiem do projektu który zamierzasz po tych kosztach realizować albo jeśli nie ma go na żadnej www - zaprezentuj jakąś garść dokładniejszych informacji.

----------


## zezo

Proszę bardzo, domek prosty jak stodoła, maly tak jak pisałem:
http://www.male-domy.com.pl/
symbol domku  45, oczywiście troszke został zmodyfikowany, troszkę powiększony i jeszcze parę innych zmian, powierzchnia uzytkowa będzie około 75 m2,

----------


## AGA44

Wracając do wątku DRODZY PAŃSTWO!!!

U nas to potrafią   :big tongue:   :cool:   :big tongue:  
http://www.murator.com.pl/forum/view...asc&highlight=

Jeżeli u nas jest to możliwe - to *zezo* - buduj, aż do końca - tego Ci życzę.  :big grin:

----------


## katerhasser

AGA,

95 tys za stan surowy to OK, ale to połowa stanu końcowego   :sad:  ... i to bez rozpusty...

zezo,
jakaś firma robi kanadyjczyki w promocji za stówkę do wprowadzenia. poszukaj, zorientuj się, może warto...

nie bierz tego do siebie ale domek 70 m2 trudno mi nazwać jednorodzinnym. chociaż dla, powiedzmy małżeństwa, postury dużo poniżej przeciętnej wystarczy...
takie domki to raczej letniskowce - więcej siedzisz na zewnątrz a do środka chowasz się przed deszczem albo na noc. 
Salon z kominkiem 17 m2 dla rodziny 4-5 osobowej.... toż to metraż blokowy. Jak tu wytrzymać brudne i zimne pół roku? 
Łazienka 1,5 m2... no comment  :ohmy:

----------


## theRav

zezo - bardzo sympatyczny domek, faktycznie niewielki i bardzo prosty. Jeśli faktycznie jego powierzchnia użytkowa będzie w okolicach 75m2 to przy nakładach 100tys wychodzi 1330zł/m2. Biorąc pod uwagę, że nawet ty sam dopuszczasz niewielkie przekroczenie budżetu przedsięwzięcie może się udać. Zawsze odnosiłem wrażenie, że niezbędnym min jest około 1500zł/m2, co w twoim przypadku oznaczałoby wydatek około 112500.
Dlatego jednak jestem za! - powodzenia

----------


## AGA44

*katerhasser* - ok, ale w tej cenie jest działka i powierzchnia razem z garażem. Mimo wszystko wydaje mi się ta kwota nie duża.

----------


## katerhasser

a ile kosztowała działka? niech będzie 10 tys. - zostaje na budowę 85...
 to licząc, że garaż będzie bez tynków i posadzki na wykończenie i tak trzeba jeszcze ok. 70 tys., a przyłącza?
budżetowanie musi być realne a nie życzeniowe...

----------


## AGA44

*katerhasser* - oto szczegóły  :smile:  




> Witam, domek wybudowałem w okolicach Rzeszowa dokłądnie Krasne 3 km od centrum miasta, kryty jest blachodachówka matowa kolor ceglasty, 1 warstwowy mur z siporexu , strop lany, na działce mam juz prad, woda jes w budynku, ociepliłem w tej kasie jeszcze fundament mam 
> fotki tylko niemam pojecia jak je pokazac 
> jestem pierwszy raz na tym forum





> Acha za działke dałem 20 tyś, domek to http://www.archeton.pl/projekty/index.asp 
> 
> 100 m2 użytkowej + 30m2 garaż

----------


## zezo

*katerhasser  napisał*



> nie bierz tego do siebie ale domek 70 m2 trudno mi nazwać jednorodzinnym.


a czy 200m2 jest domem letniskowym?
a takie letniskowe już widziałem
tak krawiec kraje jak mu materiału staje,



> chociaż dla, powiedzmy małżeństwa, postury dużo poniżej przeciętnej wystarczy...


oj, ale mnie rozsmieszyłeś, 
w/g Ciebie mali ludzie mają mieć male domy a wysocy mają mieć duże?
powiem Ci tak, moja postura oraz mojej rodziny jest na pewno powyżej przeciętnej,



> Salon z kominkiem 17 m2 dla rodziny 4-5 osobowej.... toż to metraż blokowy





> Łazienka 1,5 m2... no comment


napisałem wyżej żę:



> troszke został zmodyfikowany, troszkę powiększony i jeszcze parę innych zmian,


czytaj uważnie,   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## katerhasser

tak, zauważyłem...
ok. ta dycha nie determinuje bardzo kalkulacji z grubsza

----------


## katerhasser

zezo, 
wiem, że tak krawiec kraje...  nie wymądrzam się, że ludzie niezamożni nie powinni budować - przecież trzeba gdzieś mieszkać. trzeba sobie tylko indywidualnie zrobić dokładne zestawienie możliwości vs. marzenie i jakoś to "pożenić" w miarę możliwości.
Im mniej kasy człowiek zamierza wydać, tym dokładniejsze plany powinien robić ale bez omijania pozycji, bo to polepsza samopoczucie tylko na początku budowy. Lepiej mieć miłe niespodzianki w oszczędnościach budżetu, niż rozczarowania z powodu przekroczenia go.

Co do "gabarytów" domu i ludzi, to nie ma tu nic do śmiechu - ludzie na tym forum wypowiadali się przy jakimś wątku o wysokości mieszkań. Jednym wystarcza 2,6 m. innym taki sufit "wali się na głowę", bo sami mają 2 m. wzrostu... w starych chałupach drzwi były niskie (1,6-1,7 m) bo jeszcze 3 pokolenia wstecz 180 wzrostu było rzadkością.
mnie i mojej żonie kabina prysznicowa szer. 80 cm pasuje bo jesteśmy szczupli ale jak mi hydraulik majstrował w łazience, to mi chciał baterię w kąt przenosić, żeby mu nie przeszkadzała - on ma w pasie ze 130 cm.

Jeśli ty lubisz ciasnotę to ok... 
większość ludzi buduje dom m.in dlatego, że ma dość metrażów blokowych i tęskni za jaką taką przestrzenią.

Ja namawiam do budowania (w pracy też) zamiast kupowania mieszkań w bloku, tylko wskazuję na manowce hurra-optymistycznych założeń budżetowych. Warto wejść w ten temat ale przygotowanym na realne wydatki.

----------


## zezo

katerhasser 
częściowo dobrze mówisz:



> trzeba sobie tylko indywidualnie zrobić dokładne zestawienie możliwości vs. marzenie 
> Im mniej kasy człowiek zamierza wydać, tym dokładniejsze plany powinien robić


zgadzam się
ale



> Co do "gabarytów" domu i ludzi, to nie ma tu nic do śmiechu - ludzie na tym forum wypowiadali się przy jakimś wątku o wysokości mieszkań. Jednym wystarcza 2,6 m. innym taki sufit "wali się na głowę", bo sami mają 2 m.


może oni bardzo strachliwi są, mnie osobiście sufit na wysokości 2,6 nic a nic nie przeskadza,a swoje też mierzę  :Wink2:  




> Jeśli ty lubisz ciasnotę to ok... 
> większość ludzi buduje dom m.in dlatego, że ma dość metrażów blokowych i tęskni za jaką taką przestrzenią.


jasne, pewnie że tak, tylko "kupił bym wieś tylko pieniądze............"

----------


## Honorata

zezo, no tak, teraz jasne, na taki domeczek (bez złośliwości   :Lol:  ) 100 tyś przy duzym nakladzie twojej pracy moze wystarczyc. 

A tak ogolnie dywagujac, to jest do zastanowienia, czy budowac bardzo mały domek , jak ty, jeszcze dzieląc niewielki metraz na parter i pietro, czy jednak kupic mieszkanie w bloku, ktore przy takim sporym jak na mieszkanie  metrazu, na jednym poziomie, mozna fajnie urzadzic, zagospodarowac. Ja nei znam odpowiedzi, pewnie trzeba tu rozwazyc konkretne domy kontra konkretne mieszkania.

----------

> zezo, no tak, teraz jasne, na taki domeczek (bez złośliwości   ) 100 tyś przy duzym nakladzie twojej pracy moze wystarczyc. 
> 
> A tak ogolnie dywagujac, to jest do zastanowienia, czy budowac bardzo mały domek , jak ty, jeszcze dzieląc niewielki metraz na parter i pietro, czy jednak kupic mieszkanie w bloku, ktore przy takim sporym jak na mieszkanie  metrazu, na jednym poziomie, mozna fajnie urzadzic, zagospodarowac. Ja nei znam odpowiedzi, pewnie trzeba tu rozwazyc konkretne domy kontra konkretne mieszkania.


Honorata - za 100 000 w kwestii mieszkań też nie poszalejesz, przynajmniej w moim mieście.
Ja osobiście przy bardzo skromnym budżecie szukałabym czegoś do łatwej rozbudowy. Rozumiem zezo w tym, że chce jak najszybciej uciec z blokowiska - ale czy za kilka lat taki mikrodomek nie będzie irytował z lekka - tzn włożyliśmy spore pieniądze i wyrzeczenia, mamy - hmm mało  :wink:

----------


## andre59

O ile pamiętam *zezo* sugerował, że za 100 tys. wybuduje dom 90-120 m2.
A tu się okazuje, że ma to być 75 m2.
To spora różnica.
Jeszcze raz się potwierdza opinia *pesymistów* na temat kosztów budowy domu.
70-80 m2 z trudnościami,
100-120 m2 napewno nie.

----------


## KAS01

Też myślałem, że *zezo* pisze o domu 90-100m2. Jeśli jest to 75m2 i tak prosty projekt, to koszty jakie podaje na pierwszej stronie tego wątku (chyba 40tyś za stan surowy otwarty) nie są jakimś specjalnym wyczynem.
pozdrawiam
Konrad

----------


## zezo

Moi Drodzy
To co ja buduje wystarczy mi w zupełności, na ten mały mój domeczek te 100 000 zł wystarczy w zupełności, wystarczy i to bez specjalnie dużej pracy własnej, jeżeli jednak większość prac wykonywał bym sam to nie widzę problemu z wybudowaniem większego domostwa za wymienioną kasę, dalej więc będę obstawał przy twierdzeniu że za 100 000 zł można postawić dom o pow. 100 m2, dalej twiedzę że 1000 zł/m2 wystarczy, oczywiście w minimalnym standardzie.

----------


## zezo

*KAS01 napisał*



> Też myślałem, że zezo pisze o domu 90-100m2. Jeśli jest to 75m2 i tak prosty projekt, to koszty jakie podaje na pierwszej stronie tego wątku (chyba 40tyś za stan surowy otwarty) nie są jakimś specjalnym wyczynem.


zgadzam się , że  kwota 40 000 zł za taki domek to nie wyczyn, ale powiem ci tak, jak bym chciał zaoszczędzić i być może jak bym jeszcze raz budował taki domek to taki stan jak mam teraz jest realny za 33 000 zł, jaki ja jestem rozrzutny. 
kurde tyle kasy mi poszlo.  :sad:  
Dopiero teraz to sobie uświadomiłem    :Evil:  
 :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Xena z Xsary

no proszę, czyli okazało się, że po prostu budujesz mały domek i na to kasy powinno Ci mniej więcej wystarczyć. O ile wiele prac wykonasz sam, lub "pocastingujesz" ekipy :wink: 
Trzymam kciuki!

----------


## katerhasser

pewnie, nie trzeba wogóle robić łazienki, przecież mnóstwo ludzi żyje z wygódką-   :oops:  no, ale bez przesady - mamy XXI w.  :smile:  
a czy do życia niezbędna jest glazura czy terakota? wystarczy linoleum.
dach pokryty papą też nie przecieknie.
najtańsze panele na podłodze to nie koniec świata - kiedyś i tego nie było.
tynk się zrobi kiedyś   :Wink2:  
drzwi są takie z dykty w castoramach po 2-3 stówki
nawet wkład kominkowy poniżej tysiąca się dostanie (ale to wogóle zbytek)

prawie na wszystkim można dużo poniżej dzisiejszego średniego poziomu zjechać - i w cenie i w standardzie... i teraz dopiero widać jak nam ogólnie standard mieszkania wzrósł.

----------


## zezo

*katerhasser* 
widzę że ci złośliwości nie brakuje, szkpda klawiatury na takie dyskusje.

----------


## szymoszkowa

katerhasser-coś Ty taki uszczypliwy?Coś w powietrzu fruwa?

----------


## katerhasser

przepraszam jeśli uszczypliwość moja przekroczyła granicę przyzwoitości   :oops:  
z kiblem na zewnątrz to żart, z resztą nie - przecież to standard mieszkań z TBS-ów   :Confused:

----------


## sebapark

Ta dyskusja nie ma końca. Ten kto chce tanio zbudować dom ten musi zrobić doskonały kosztorys. bedzie wiedział czy wybuduje czy nie.

czy nikomu nie udało się zrobić kosztorysu bez wiekszych niespodzianek (+/-  10%)???

----------


## beno11

> katerhasser-coś Ty taki uszczypliwy?Coś w powietrzu fruwa?


witam 
poczytaj  u katerhasser  opis  "skad" - to chyba duzo wyjasnia
 :smile:   :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## artureski

snobów nie przekonasz, dla nich wszystko co tanie bedzie be. Zapewne nawet ciężko zrozumiec będzie że ktoś (np. ja) nie potrzebuje kostki czy betonu od bramy do gdzies tam...Tak samo jak galzury pod sufit bo wystarczy przy umywalce i kabinie- bo jej nie lubię a do tego jest droga. Tak wiec przy odrobinie dobrych checi i pomysłach można uniknąc wielu kosztów, a na pewno je zminimalizować. Tak jeszcze o tych kominkach sobie przypomniałem za 1 tys - jeśli ma być tylko ozdobą od czasu do czasu to po jaką cholerę ma być droższy? Ten kto chce miec luksusowe mieszkanie za stówke to je kupuje, ten kto chce miec mały domek - zaczyna go budować!

----------


## Xena z Xsary

> snobów nie przekonasz, dla nich wszystko co tanie bedzie be. Zapewne nawet ciężko zrozumiec będzie że ktoś (np. ja) nie potrzebuje kostki czy betonu od bramy do gdzies tam...


ale bramę potrzebujesz ; )


tak naprawde to chyba duży % podwyższonych kosztów to zły projekt prawda? nieprzemyślany... jak sądzicie?

----------


## zezo

*kseniu*



> tak naprawde to chyba duży % podwyższonych kosztów to zły projekt prawda? nieprzemyślany... jak sądzicie?


masz rację, zgadzam się w 100 %

----------


## jaskul

No dobra kochani abstrachując od tego czy da sie za 100tyś czy się nie da kto mi powie ile wg was by kosztowało wybudowanie takiego domku:
http://www.projekty.murator.pl/proje...on=showProject
 No halo nie ma nikogo kompetentnego na odpowiedzenie jakie mogą byc koszty takiej budowy??

----------


## zezo

przy czytaniu tego watku chodzi mi po glowie parę tekstów,
np. najedzony nie zrozumie glodnego, bogaty biednego i inne takie zwroty.
Mam pare muzycznych utworów, które lubie sluchać, w każdym miejscu i czasie, jest taki jeden kawałek który często przytaczam, a są to takie słowa



> biedny biedak kto to wie, dlaczego jest biedakiem...
> gdy by on pieniądze miał, ekscentrykiem by się zwał


zagadka dla miłych forumowiczów, kto to śpiewa ?

----------


## andre59

> snobów nie przekonasz, dla nich wszystko co tanie bedzie be. Zapewne nawet ciężko zrozumiec będzie że ktoś (np. ja) nie potrzebuje kostki czy betonu od bramy do gdzies tam...Tak samo jak galzury pod sufit bo wystarczy przy umywalce i kabinie- bo jej nie lubię a do tego jest droga. Tak wiec przy odrobinie dobrych checi i pomysłach można uniknąc wielu kosztów, a na pewno je zminimalizować.


Wypsażenie łazienki kosztowało ok. 1000zł, w tym kompakt, bidet i umywalka Cersanitu oaz wanna blaszana Emalia-Olkusz.
Czy to jest snobizm?

Mam okna drewniane Stolarka-Wołomin z szybami k=1,1.
Czy to jest snobizm?

Glazura w łazience,wc i pralni-kotłowni na wysokość 1,5 m.. Terakota w sieni, holu, kuchni, łazience, wc, jadalni i salonie oraz gres w kotłowni.
Wszystko z Ceramika Tubądzin za 4500 zł.
Czy to jest snobizm?

Kocioł gazowy dwufunkcyjny z zasobnikiem Immergas Avio Maior.
Czy to jest snobizm?

Wykładziny dywanowe na filcu do trzech pokoi za ok. 800zł.
Czy to jest snobizm?

7 sztuk drzwi wewnętrznych z ościeżnicami Porta Londyn białe za ok. 4 tys. zł oraz drzwi zewnętrne drewniane za 1800zł.
Czy to jest snobizm?

...

To chyba nawet nie jest średni standard.

----------


## katerhasser

> Napisał szymoszkowa
> 
> katerhasser-coś Ty taki uszczypliwy?Coś w powietrzu fruwa?
> 
> 
> witam 
> poczytaj  u katerhasser  opis  "skad" - to chyba duzo wyjasnia


mój opis "skąd" informuje, że buduję w okolicy niegdyś typowo wiejskiej, jednak w obrębie administracyjnych granic miasta Warszawy. Mam też nadzieję, że charakter wsiowości w dobrym tego słowa znaczeniu jeszcze jakiś czas się tam zachowa.

Co tobie mówi mój opis? zdradź łaskawie, bym mógł ewentualnie skorygować być może fałszywy przekaz, jaki wysyłam w świat   :Roll:  

Jeśli masz zamiar dopiec Warszawie, to zapraszam na dyskusję do "snobistycznych" grup warszawskich.

Wogóle lepiej nie poruszać tematu pieniędzy, bo to drażliwy temat i ten co ma ich mniej zawsze może poczuć się gorzej w zamożniejszym otoczeniu (gadam jakbym był bogaty  :ohmy:    a ja mam lewar do spłaty).

----------


## beno11

witam
wiesz opis to jedno a Twoje wypowiedzi na temat wykonczeniowki to drugie 
dobrze napisal Jareko ze czesc osob budujacych buduje nie dla siebie tylko "na pokaz"zawiazujac sobie petle na szyji (kredyt) kierujac sie wlasnie snobistycznymi pobudkami  cyt.zastaw sie a pokaz sie 
a mozna taniej co wcale nie znaczy gorzej , dla jednych dom 70m to ich wymarzony dom inni nazywaja to "letniskowym" bzdura zastanow  sie czy lepiej miec mniejszy dom ze skromniejszym wyposazeniem za wlasne pieniadze (oszczednosci) czy ten super dom z full wyposazeniem o ktorym dopiero powiesz ze jest Twoj jak Ci sie uda kredyt w banku splacic - bo niestety az tego nie zrobisz jestes w moich oczach tylko lokatorem w tym domu - ktoremu Bank pozwala w nim zamieszkiwac do czasu splaty dlugu - bolesna to niestety prawda - strac mozliwosc splaty kredytu to sie sam o tym przekonasz - oczywiscie nikomu tego nie zycze ale  zycie to dzungla i wiele sie moze zdazyc 
Zezo buduje maly dom za SWOJE pieniadze i w momencie gdy go zamieszka bedzie to JEGO dom tylko JEGO a Ty mozesz powiedziec to samo o sobie? niech sobie nawet wybuduje ten dom o pow 40 metrow to i tak bedzie to JEGO dom i tym sie bedzie roznic  mieszkajac w nim od Ciebie ze bedzie mial spokojny sen bo mieszka juz jak to sie potocznie mowi "na Swoim" z nikim swojej wlasnosci nie dzielac

----------


## Mały

Katerhasser - napisałeś ,że "domek 70 m trudno nazwac Ci jednorodzinnym" - z tego wynika że kilkaset tysięcy rodzin żyjących w mieszkaniach ok.50-60 m2 mieszka w kawalerkach?
  Rozumiem również że dla Ciebie dom musi mieć nie mniej niż 200 m2...
 A co będzie na stare lata? Jak się dzieciaki rozejdą po świecie? Będziesz sie po tej landarze gonić?
  Bo ja swój sprzedam...

----------


## MateuszCCS

na szybko ....

stan wyjsciowy - resztki budynku gosp. 20m^2 z dziurawym dachem, bez okien, bez wylewek, ze zburzonym kominem.

robimy: budujemy drugie 20m^2, robimy dach, (legary, OSB, papa, stropian 15cm.) , wylewki, okna, drzwi ... powstaje wiatrolap, przedpokoj, kuchnia, lazienka. Salon 20m juz jest ...  Dwa kominy ...
Robimy kompletna instalacje elektryczna i wodna. Terma elektryczna. Ogrzewanie calosci - piec gazowy na propan-butan z odprowadzeniem spalin do komina (Kraszew - gaz , potem zmieniony na czeska More)
Przylacze wody do dzialki i szambo - tez robimy - bo nie ma.
Potem wykonczeniowka - a jakze - KG na sciany, podwieszane sufity, glazura, terakota, panele, kompletne wyposazenie lazienki, kuchnia (meble) na zamowienie, do pokoju szafa "Komandor" - 10m2 miodowych luster (super to wyszlo) , zabudowa ... kupujemy lodowke, pralke ...

Calosc - z meblami, agd i przylaczami - kosztowala 40kzl. Bez przylaczy 28. Bez mebli i agd nie wiem .... nie liczylem (ciut < 20 ??). Praca wlasna - prawie zero.

Calosc robiona byla w wariackim tempie 4 lata temu. Wszystko trwalo 6 tygodni   :Roll:   Przedtem przez miesiac wszystkie mapki, uzgodnienia i wykonanie przylaczy.
Na 23go grudnia "domek" byl gotowy do zamieszkania ... Wllacznie z docelowym oswietleniem itd ... Tyle, ze sie troszke "skurczyl", bo projektowany byl dla jednej osoby, a mieszkaja dwie i dwa duze psy ...

Dom sluzy do dzis - bez jakichkolwiek niespodzianek - pomimo, ze panele kosztowaly 17zl, plytki 20, drzwi 150,  okna sa "made in garaż", kabina prysznicowa kosztowala 200 zl, a baterie po 29   :big tongue:  

W kazdym badz razie - byla potrzeba budowy i byly takie, a nie inne pieniadze   :oops:  

Teraz jest nastepna potrzeba - 92m2 w parterze ... i tez sa takie , a nie inne pieniadze ... a tak prawde mowiac - buduje sie za tyle ile sie ma   :big tongue:  

Pozdawiam odwaznych, ktorzy buduja ... i mam nadzieje niedlugo znowu  dolaczyc (etap poszukiwania dzialki, lub domu do adaptacji)

Mateusz.

P.S.
Fotki tego co wyszlo po tej "prawie budowie" moze w weekend zapodam ...

P.S. /2
To nie byla odpowiedz na to, czy mozna, czy nie mozna ... tylko "historia jednej budowy" - a w zasadzie konkretnego remontu ...

Czy mozna - kazdy musi odpowiedziec sobie sam ... Ale ja juz do blokow nie wroce   :Evil:

----------

Mieszkam od soboty wieczora na około 80 m2 podłogi, w domku o którym wspomninałem w tym wątku. 
Murarz powiedział o wielkości wnętrza "Dobre mieszkanie" Miał rację.
Czy jest sens budowac takie małe domy (?) to tak samo jak pytać czy jest sens budować duże. Niech każdy robi sobie dobrze. Uważam wypowiedzi Jareko na tym wątku za głos rozsądku. Chciałbym dorzucić jedną kwestię, bo chyba to pominięto w sprawie wybudowania taniego domu. Wiem, że jak ktoś ma tak z pół miliona pln na górce i niewygórowane potrzeby może wybrać spokojnie jakiś niewielki projekt do 150 m2 i sobie spokojnie budować z fantazją. Jednak cały czas nie pojmuję ludzi którzy mają ograniczone środki własne, kredyty w perspektywie i nie wiedzą nawet w przybliżeniu (+- 10%) ile ich dom będzie kosztował. Na forum jest pełno takich, podobnie jak realu. Ludzie zaczynają budować, chcą tanio, jak mówią, ale nawet nie zadali sobie trudu przeliczenia szczegółów. A tam tkwi...  :ohmy:   BO normalnie jak kupują pralkę czy samochód to miesiącami sprawdzają, a dom to na zasadzie "zobaczymy, ale tyle i tyle to chyba powinno być dość"

----------


## artureski

snobizm zaczyna się tam gdzie kończy się zdrowy rozsądek a tem jest tylko sumą przesadów nabytych przed 16 rokiem życia...Tak więc: nie da się pogodzić racji tych co to muszą mieć wszystko w domu przed wprowadzeniem (słynny wieszak i kapcie) z tymi co to gotowi są mieszkać na budowie, ale własnej. Brama potrzebna jest, ale dla mnie i mojej wygody i psa, a nie dla sąsiadów i podziwiania(tak jak reszta rzeczy). Powtórzę jeszcze raz: ja wolę siedzieć przed swoim niewykończonym domem niż na balkonie w bloku. I wracajac do tematu - budować, ale dla siebie i na miarę swoich potrzeb/możliwości- wtedy się uda.

----------


## andre59

Cosmita, autor wątku pytał czy za 100tys. można wybudować dom.
Można. Tylko pytanie jaki?
Niektórzy twierdzą, że za te pieniądze wybudują nawet dom 120 m2.
Ja i większość tych, którzy ukończyli bądź kończą budowę twierdzimy, że co najwyżej 70-80 m2.
Nie ma to nic wspólnego ze snobizmem. Takie są realia.
Chodzi przede wszystkim o to aby ci co zmierzają budować zdawali sobie sprawę z kosztów i wybierali taki dom na jaki będzie ich stać.

----------


## anpi

> Niektórzy twierdzą, że za te pieniądze wybudują nawet dom 120 m2. Ja i większość tych, którzy ukończyli bądź kończą budowę twierdzimy, że co najwyżej 70-80 m2.


Teoretycznie masz rację. Ale można też zbudować dom większy, a wykończyć i mieszkać np. tylko na parterze, a poddasze zostawić na lepsze czasy. Przecież wiadomo, że wykończeniówka jest najdroższa, większość projektów ma np. 2 łazienki, a do normalnego życia wystarczy jedna.

----------


## Xena z Xsary

trzeba sobie jasno powiedzieć, że na budowie pewne koszty są stałe i ich nie przeskoczymy - jak choćby przyłącza... będą nas kosztowac podobnie przy dużym jak i przy małym domu...i tak dalej.
Zawsze słucham tych co przez coś juz przeszli, choć przyznam, że kosztorys sprawdzam potrójnie... 
Zakladam też, że to nie jest tak, że już budujący wydziwiają zakupując bramy dla ucieszenia oka sąsiada....po prostu, po drodze jesttyle mały bzdecików, które trzeba kupić, a które tworzą potworny koszt.
Dlatego 2000zł/metr wydaje mi się bezpieczną kwotą, ale znowu tylko dywaguję.
Natomiast chciałabym wrócić do pytania - co sądzicie o zmniejszaniu kosztów już na etapie projektowania - przemyślenie wielkości okien, stropu, kominów itd,..,, może tu można znaleźć duże oszczędnosći?

----------


## jabko

Oczywiście że zaczynamy od projektu..
Ja juz wywaliłem 5 okien dachowych (były dwa dachowe i jedno normalne w każdym pokoju na poddaszu - po zmianie jest jedno ścienne i jedno dachowe na pokój a dwa okna to wręcz duzo w małym pokoju)

Dach - oczywiście dwuspadowy (zero lukarn)
Komin - jak najmniej- u mnie dwa
Strop drewniany
Schody drewniane (znajomy stolarz i dąb wyjdzie 3 x taniej od wylania i obłożenia)
Tynki cementowo-wapienne

Jednak nie warto oszczędzać na rzeczach ważnych.
Dach - dachówka cementowa
Okna - drewniane

Ja najwięcej urwę na własnej robociźnie.
Ocieplenie steropianem
Instalacja elektryczna
Glazura, parkiety itp

----------

Już chyba wszystko zostało powiedziane  :wink: 
Czyli - mało kasy = ekstremalnie sztywny i kompleksowy i PRAWDZIWY budżet. Co z tego, że wyrzucimy sobie z niego kuchnię, pokrycia podłóg, elewację zewnętrzną i parę innych rzeczy, skoro i tak trzeba to kiedyś zrobić. Chociaż - sporo się widzi wiecznie nieotynkowanych budynków z "siporku" - badacze przewodności cieplnej ścian na sam widok by zeszli  :wink: 
Mało kasy = naprawdę mały dom - za 100 000 mniej niż 100m (70-80). Chociaż do pewnej "małości" domu dalsze schodzenie z powierzchni przestaje byc opłacalne. Najlepiej dom do rozbudowy
Wiadomo - że na początku budowy takie drobiazgi jak brama czy kostka wydają się burżujstwem, ale jak się już mieszka, niefajnie się codziennie grzebać w błocie - i znowu trzeba kasę "skądś" wziąść". To samo z bramką. Życie to drobiazgi - jak się ciagle mieszka na rozgrzebanej budowie, to może entuzjasty to nie wścieknie za szybko, ale jego drugą połówkę do białości  :wink: 
Tanie materiały mogą być dobre, a mogą nie być  :smile: 
Tak jak Katerhasser pożyczyłam co nieco od banku i mam zamiar to spłacic po sprzedaży mieszkania - żeby nie było, że jestem burżujka co siedzi na forsie i się wymądrza  :wink:

----------


## katerhasser

> Katerhasser - napisałeś ,że "domek 70 m trudno nazwac Ci jednorodzinnym" - z tego wynika że kilkaset tysięcy rodzin żyjących w mieszkaniach ok.50-60 m2 mieszka w kawalerkach?
>   Rozumiem również że dla Ciebie dom musi mieć nie mniej niż 200 m2...
>  A co będzie na stare lata? Jak się dzieciaki rozejdą po świecie? Będziesz sie po tej landarze gonić?
>   Bo ja swój sprzedam...


Mały,
mój dom to dom skrojony na moją rodzinę 2+2 i jest miejsce dla gościa i do pracy. Myślę, że sprzedałby się bardzo łatwo bo działka też jest fajna - kwestia ceny   :smile:  sam zresztą oceń czy przesadziłem z "pokazywaniem się"...
http://www.studioprojekt.pl/projekt....r=projekty.php
ściany z silki, ocieplone styro 15., będzie więcej okien połaciowych bo tu poddasze niedoświetlone, okna fasadowe to faktycznie rozpusta, bo z drewna i Wk2, P4... alarm też sobie założę, a co... taki jestem snob!
I jeszcze ze snobizmu bramę Normstahla założyłem (nie wywiesiłem tabliczki, że używana za 1/2 ceny...), i bramę wjazdową przesuwaną ze sztachetkami... to nic, że reszta ogrodzenia z siatki... no ale tu niektórzy wogóle jakiekolwiek ogrodzenie uważają za fanaberie  :ohmy:  
Pół Polski natomiast za jakąś głupotę uważa tynki zewnętrzne... i ich nie robi  :Confused:    z oszczędności  :ohmy:  
I pół Polski jest nieotynkowana, brudna, ma śmietnik wokół domu i walące się płotki, pali gumowcami w piecach i dziurawi szamba... to wszystko z oszczędności   :Evil:  
A ja będę się snobował i nie zrobię jak ta "rozsądnie kalkulująca" połowa Polski, ślepo najeżdżająca na "warszawkę", tylko dlatego, że jest z Warszawy

Mały, co do standardów mieszkaniowych w Polsce, to tak, uważam, że kilkaset tysięcy rodzin żyje w kawalerkach. Sam dorastałem w rodzinie 5-osobowej w 2 pokojach na 39 m2. Z dzisiejszej perspektywy uważam tę ciasnotę za koszmar i mimo, że to nie była oficjalnie kawalerka, to w moim mniemaniu była to jak najbardziej kawalerka i to dość ciasna. Obecnie mieszkam na 44 m2 i uważam, że to dobre dla max 2 osób. Wszystko wzwyż to standard "śledzi w puszce". Gdyby mi nawet przybył pokoik 10m2 to absolutnie nie rozładowałby mi ciasnoty. Ale jak się nie ma co się lubi, to sie lubi co się ma i cieszę się, że mam wogóle gdzie mieszkać... jednak zamiast zmieniać mieszkanie na 3 a nawet 4-pokojowe o pow. 80 m2 w cenie min. 4000 zł/m2 zdecydowałem zalewarować się na moim zdaniem zdrowsze dla mojej rodziny rozwiązanie, czyli dom.
I nie brałem się za temat dopóki nie nabrałem "mocy startowej" czyli działka+stan surowy otwarty.

----------

> Katerhasser - napisałeś ,że "domek 70 m trudno nazwac Ci jednorodzinnym" - z tego wynika że kilkaset tysięcy rodzin żyjących w mieszkaniach ok.50-60 m2 mieszka w kawalerkach?
>   Rozumiem również że dla Ciebie dom musi mieć nie mniej niż 200 m2...
>  A co będzie na stare lata? Jak się dzieciaki rozejdą po świecie? Będziesz sie po tej landarze gonić?
>   Bo ja swój sprzedam...


Już gdzieś pisałam - że u nas jest trójka maluchów + nasza pracownia. I co - mam 25 lat czekać na starość, bo duzy dom jest bee?   :Wink2:

----------


## Xena z Xsary

wiecie co, zauważyłam, że kiedy mówimy o "taniości" rozwiązania technologicznego to jednak zawsze pojawiają się domki około 100m2 ale dwukondygnacyjne. Sama tez na taki mam pozwolenie, ale zsatanwiam się, czemu nikt nie buduje "oszczędnego" domu parterowego typu 100m2 ale parterówy, z dachem dwuspadem, bez stropu, schodów. Myślicie, że jednak rzeczywiście jest bardziej kosztowny przy założeniu tego samego metrażu?

----------


## jabko

Dodatkowe 60m2 na poddaszu uzyskujesz praktycznie tylko ściankakolankową (lub nawet nie przy zrobieniu stropu drewnianego i sprytnego wiązara) Na ściankę idzie ile pustaków ?? 1/3 zwykłej ściany parteru ale za to zbrojenie i beton w słupki.

Mysle że przy stropie drewnianym koszt parterowego metra wyjdzie droższy.

----------


## Honorata

Ja uważam , co zresztą wyrażam w wielu wątkach i postach ze faktycznie *najwiecej oszczednosci przynosi projekt domu "skrojony na miarę*", nie na wyrost, nie na pokaz, nie na hipotetyczny rozrost rodziny za niewiadomo ile lat, trzeba wiec budowac domy realistycznie, a nei domy marzeń . Niestety projketanci domów rowniez najczesciej przescigaja sie w efektownych ale drogich rozwiazaniach, bo...moga sie pokazac, atrakcyjnie to wyglada, czesto z funkcjonalnoscia takich domów jest juz jednak duzo gorzej. Ze swojego doswiadczenia zauwazam zeby przy wyborze projketu ktory ma byc tani w budowie zwrocic uwage na:
-prostote bryly -prostopadłoscian np. 
-jak najprostsze , typowe okna
-prosta bryla dachu, im mniej połaci tym lepiej, najlepiej dach dwuspadowy bez lukarn i wolich oczek
-wewnatrz domu -ograniczenie funkcji komunikacyjnych (hole, korytarze) do minimum kosztem lepiej rozplanowanej powierzchni pokoi itd
-jak najmniej kominów spalinowych
-dobre wykorzytsanie przestrzeni na poddaszu -scianka kolankowa nie nizsza niz 1 m. 
-konstrukcja -jak najmniej podciągów, slupów, roznic wysokosci stropów itp
-piony kanalizacyjne i wodne  -uproszczone (np. lazienki nad sobą)

Uwazam ze dom z uzytkowym poddaszem bedzie tanszy w budowie niz parterówka (ale zdania sa pozdielone) ze wzgledu na mniejsza plaszczyzne fundamentow i podlogi na gruncie, mniejsza polac dachu, ciekawsze i lepsze rozplanowanie przestrzeni (mniej komunikacji, holi)_.

----------


## Wwiola

Kathaster czy możesz powiedzieć ile Cię ten dom będzie kosztował ? Mam bardzo podobny i czytając posty powyżej rwę włosy z głowy, bo nijak nie moge sie zmieścić w 100 tys. za sam stan surowy otwarty. Czy to ja tak drogo buduję, czy jednak są takie realia i ceny...

----------


## katerhasser

Wwiola,
otarty surowy kosztował 125 kpln (ryczałt w umowie z wykonawcą był 112 ale okazało się, że wyszło więcej materiału niż zestawienie w projekcie przewidywało - ot taka cecha niektórych projektów  :sad:   , do tego przeróbki w toku też kosztowały) w tym pokrycie braasem greckim.
Za ile się wprowadzę?....
Ja liczę i studnię, i szambo i ogrodzenia, piece... oby nie wyjść ponad 350 kpln - bez rozpusty ale przyzwoicie. W maju będę w stanie zrobić szczegółowe zestawienie.

----------


## zezo

Powiem że nie zly bajzel się zrobil w tym watku, każdy broni swoich racji,
a prawda zawsze leży po środku, rację ma *Honorata*  która napisała



> najwiecej oszczednosci przynosi projekt domu"


jeśli mamy uzbrojoną działkę, wybierzemy prosty projekt, nie będziemy mieć wygórowanych ambicji co do standardów wykończenia, nie będziemy kupować pralek, lodówek, sprzętu AGD, oraz inne koszty takie jak bramy, podjazdy, ogrody czy oczka wodne nie zostaną wliczone w koszt wybudowania domu,/te wydatki możemy wliczyć w całość inwestycji/, jeśli znajdziemy tanich majstrów to dalej upierał się będę że 100 000 zl wystarczy na spełnienie naszych planów.
Jeśli jednak już na etapie wybierania projektu puścimy wodzę fantazji, zapomnimy się co nam potrzebne i na co nas stać, a jeszcze przy wykończniu będziemy mieli parę wyskoków finansowych to musimy się liczyć że w/w kwota na pewno nam nie wystarczy.

----------


## B.Budowniczy

Strzeżcie się złych doradców:

1. nie słuchajcie rad sprzedawców materiałów budowlanych ani wydawców prasy poradnikowej, oni z was zyją i zawsze będą wam radzić "budujcie się nawet jak macie 100 tyś! lepiej skromnie bez glazury i tańsze materiały ale u siebie! najwyzej będziecie mieszkać w nie wykończonym ale będziecie szczęsliwi, nie musicie mieć od razu wszystkiego nie udawajcie Carringtonów, bez ........... też się da żyć! Kupujcie tańsze materiały one wcale nie są gorsze (często a może nawet najczęściej są lepsze), nie budujcie domu jakby miał wytrzymać 500 lat, budujcie np z tektury a potem jak się już zawali to użerajcie sie znowu i znowu budujcie z tekturyale żeby tylko nasz interes sie krecił itp

2. w niewykończonym domu nikt nie będzie szcześliwy, raczej nabawi się wieloletniej depresji i załamanie nerwowego, rozpadu małżeństwa i niewypłacalności, 

3. w praktyce nie wystepują materiały tanie i dobre; tak też jest z wykonawcami,

4 budować tanio znaczy w najlepszym wypadku byle jak, a normalnie tanio to dodatkowe koszty wcześniej lub później (oczywiście mówimy o pojęciu "tanio" próbujac bić rekordy typu dom za 100 tyś)

5 tanio buduje developer (żeby dużo zyskać), na tym forum ludzie staraja się budować jak najlepiej, a więc buduj się tanio to jest zła rada buduj się za jak najmniejsze pieniądze to jest dobra rada,

6. nikt nie ma prawa porównywać technologii domów w innych krajach z warunkami polskimi - tam takie domy inaczej kosztują, inaczej się je kupuje, do czego innego służą (US), jeżeli radzimy budować tanie domy coby wytrzymały ze 20 lat to jednoczęśnie zagwarantujmy takie warunki i gwarancje życia, hipoteki i pracy oraz takiego słoneczka jak w tych krajach

7. proszę nie naskakiwać na tych co się budują ładnie i drogo i jeszcze biorą na to kredyt a sami na budowie nic nie zrobili ("a potem smalec będą jeść bo ich nie stać ale się muszą pokazać"). Ludzie Ci bowiem zasługują na szacunek, dzięki takim ludziom w ogóle coś się jescze dzieje pozytywnego. Podejmowanie ryzyka inwestycyjnego i najmowanie wyspecjalizowanych ekip (ponieważ np najlepiej znamy się i zarabiamy na plombowaniu w zębach a nie w betonie) jest cechą ustroju w którym żyjemy; inaczej Białoruś i tamtejsze domki po 70 m wykonane samodzielnie w czasie pomiędzy oraniem pola i dojeniem krowy, kryte papą (bo przecież nie cieknie tak samo jak Brass)

8. budować tanio to wybierać jak najlepsze materiały ale prosto od producenta (np okna) minimalizować pośredników, targować się, wszystko kupować osobiście (np u bezpośrednich dystrybutorów a nie w najbliższej hurtowni) , odzielna ekipa do każdego etapu, firmy wykonawcze sprawdzone i małe gdzie szef też wykonuje robotę osobiście, pinować osobiście i nie wierzyć nikomu w tym kierownikowi i nadzorcy bud., kupować w odpowiednim czasie np drzwi i okna zimą po 1 stycznia, płacić jak najpóźniej, budować w miarę możliwości szybko od samego rozpoczęcia, itp

----------


## zezo

*B.Budowniczy*
jakie wspaniałe rady, super, jeszcze jak by były prawdziwe to dopiero by było super,  moze mi tak wyjasnisz:
co to znaczy dobre materiały?
a co oznacza zwrot "materiały ale prosto od producenta"?

----------


## B.Budowniczy

prosto u producenta kupiłem min okna, drzwi zew i wew, podłogi, oświetlenie, całe drewno budowlane, oczywiście beton i pewnie jeszcze coś

w zasadzie wszystkie inne główne materiały kupiłem u dystrybutorów zaopatrujacych inne hurtownie w zasadzie w cenach w jakich zaopatrują te hurtownie (zdaję sobie sprawę że nie wszędzie to jest możliwe oraz że być może może to wkurzać handlowców)

dobre materiały to najlepsze na jakie Cię stać żeby wybudować domek jeszcze przed emeryturą, żeby były bezpieczne i nie trzeba było ich wymieniać lub naprawiać już po zamontowaniu i żebyś mógł na swój domek zbudowany z tych materiałow patrzeć przynajmniej bez odruchu zwrotnego  ( i żebyś potem nie żałował że jednak nie kupiłeś normanej glazury anie tej z Praktikera bo teraz Cię stać a ta z Praktikera wygląda jak w kiblu na dworcu),

serdecznie życzę realizacji marzeń i pozdrawiam

----------


## areq

> Strzeżcie się złych doradców:
> 
> 
> 3. w praktyce nie wystepują materiały tanie i dobre; tak też jest z wykonawcami,


W kwestii wykonawców to się nie zgodzę...




> 7. proszę nie naskakiwać na tych co się budują ładnie i drogo i jeszcze biorą na to kredyt a sami na budowie nic nie zrobili ("a potem smalec będą jeść bo ich nie stać ale się muszą pokazać"). Ludzie Ci bowiem zasługują na szacunek, dzięki takim ludziom w ogóle coś się jescze dzieje pozytywnego. Podejmowanie ryzyka inwestycyjnego i najmowanie wyspecjalizowanych ekip (ponieważ np najlepiej znamy się i zarabiamy na plombowaniu w zębach a nie w betonie) jest cechą ustroju w którym żyjemy; inaczej Białoruś i tamtejsze domki po 70 m wykonane samodzielnie w czasie pomiędzy oraniem pola i dojeniem krowy, kryte papą (bo przecież nie cieknie tak samo jak Brass)


Nie widziałem tu naskakiwania na temat takich ludzi,raczej zwrócenie uwagi na tych którzy budują na pokaz, przy okazji zaciągając wysoki kredyt,na który często Ich tak naprawdę nie stać.
Jeśli ktoś "ma kasę" niech wyda ile mu się żywnie podoba na dom,nam nic do tego.....
Zresztą jak ktoś nie ma to też nie powinno nam nic mieć do tego... :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Xena z Xsary

HONORATA ma całkowita rację.

----------


## zezo

*B.Budowniczy* 
posłuchaj, nie zawsze opłaca sie kupować od producenta, dlaczego?
dlatego że np. producent nie da ci takich upustów jak daję hurtownikowi, w hurtowni budowlanej można nie raz kupić taniej niż u producenta, a wysokość upustów w hurtowni zależy od ilości materiałów, od kasy jaką zostawisz, tak że nie wiem czy dobrze doradzasz,
co do zwrotu:



> a ta  z Praktikera wygląda jak w kiblu na dworcu)


no nie wiem,  nie wiem czy ty dobrze myślisz, pewna część ludzi w tym kraju jednak kupuje w hipermarketach, ja osbiście też, ale nie mam wrażenia że ta czy inna glazura nadaje się tylko do dworcowego kibla,
 :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## B.Budowniczy

oczywiście zgadzam się, nie zawsze się opłaca i nie najczęściej nie jest możliwe nabycie u producenta; oczywiste jest sprawdzenie wielu opcji przed zakupem, chciałem tylko zwrócić uwagę, że wiele można kupić bezpośrednio u producenta, kupując w ilości jak na dom, wielu bowiem nie pogardzi bezpośrednio współpracą z inwestorem; mój proces wyglądał tak 1. wybór materiału2 kto najbliżej sprzedaje 3 adres producenta 4 kontakt z producentem czy sprzeda ewent kto sprzeda wg producenta najkorzystniej

nie mam nic przeciwko marketom, sam stosunkowo dużo w nich kupiłem do wykończeniówki (i oddałem, ta możliwość to kolejna oszczędność, bo nie da się wszystkiego przewidzieć, dopasować przed "przyłożeniem" bezpośrednio w domu). Wspomniałem jedynie o Praktikerze bo tam mają chyba najtańszą glazurę w układzie i chyba najbardziej mało fajną z wyglądu i jakości w mojej opinii

----------


## shago

> Komin - jak najmniej- u mnie dwa
> Strop drewniany
> Schody drewniane (znajomy stolarz i dąb wyjdzie 3 x taniej od wylania i obłożenia)
> Tynki cementowo-wapienne
> 
> Jednak nie warto oszczędzać na rzeczach ważnych.
> Dach - dachówka cementowa
> Okna - drewniane
> 
> ...


ta, tez tak liczyłem, primo okładzina schodów mnie kosztowac będzie 2 tys (dąb), wylanie kosztowało 300 (beton plus pręty plus robocizna).
schodów jest 18, 27x17x100. podaj swoja cenę. secundo ważna to by była ceramika a nie cementówka co mchem zarosnie za 3 lata. i najwqżniejsze. dlaczego wazne sa dla Ciebie okna drewniane?

----------


## shago

> Wiadomo - że na początku budowy takie drobiazgi jak brama czy kostka wydają się burżujstwem, ale jak się już mieszka, niefajnie się codziennie grzebać w błocie - i znowu trzeba kasę "skądś" wziąść". To samo z bramką. Życie to drobiazgi - jak się ciagle mieszka na rozgrzebanej budowie, to może entuzjasty to nie wścieknie za szybko, ale jego drugą połówkę do białości 
> Tanie materiały mogą być dobre, a mogą nie być


słusznie burżujka prawi, najgorzej to mieszkać cały czas na budowie. a do ogrodu w gumofilcach smigać.

----------

B.Budowniczy oprócz mentorskiego tonu ma dla wszystkich dość niewiarygodne przesłanie na końcu.

"serdecznie życzę realizacji marzeń i pozdrawiam"

A co do uwag o glazurze z Praktikera, domach na Białorusi to czyste żenujące chamstwo, brak pokory i elementarnej kultury. Tej ostatniej nie nabywa się z pieniędzmi, z wykształceniem, budowaniem domu, kupowaniem u producentów i plombowaniem zębów. Może szkoda?

----------


## jabko

> ta, tez tak liczyłem, primo okładzina schodów mnie kosztowac będzie 2 tys (dąb), wylanie kosztowało 300 (beton plus pręty plus robocizna).
> schodów jest 18, 27x17x100. podaj swoja cenę. secundo ważna to by była ceramika a nie cementówka co mchem zarosnie za 3 lata. i najwqżniejsze. dlaczego wazne sa dla Ciebie okna drewniane?


ano dlatego shago że PCV jest dobre na butelki i rury do kibla.
Nie chce plastiku w domu i nie podobaja mi sie. Lubie drewno, kamień.

Mnie schody beda kosztować: Deski dębowe około 300zł
Znajomy stolarz który robił mi 6 skrzydeł i parapety i schody obrobi mi to za 300 zł. Suma = 600zł.

Trwałosć dachówki cementowej to 70 lat. Po co mi więcej ??
A co do mchu to poczytaj że właśnie na cementowej (przez to że jest lakierowana jeszcze raz na gotowo ze środkami przeciw mchowi) porasta właśnie wolniej.

----------


## shago

> ano dlatego shago że PCV jest dobre na butelki i rury do kibla.
> Nie chce plastiku w domu i nie podobaja mi sie. Lubie drewno, kamień.
> 
> Mnie schody beda kosztować: Deski dębowe około 300zł
> Znajomy stolarz który robił mi 6 skrzydeł i parapety i schody obrobi mi to za 300 zł. Suma = 600zł.


rób witryne internetową i sprzedawaj ludziom schody dębowe za 700 zł. z robocizną. napisz ile masz tych schodów żebysmy mogli zobaczyć ilesmy gotówki wsadzili w błoto.   :Lol:

----------


## adam_mk

Wniosek pcha się sam.
Od startu do momentu zamieszkania można zrealizować budowę za 100 000 zł. Wychodzi od 50 do 250m2 - w zależności od tego ile zrobimy sami i co uznamy za stan "wystarczający do wejścia", bo reszta to potem, powoli. Potem to dokładamy przez resztę pobytu, bywa, że latami i docelowo uzyskujemy po uśrednieniu jakieś 2500 zł/m2. No, chyba że z jakowychś Karingtonów jesteśmy, to bywa że więcej.
Adam M.

----------


## JM

Włos mi się zjeżył nie tylko na głowie.
Ja właśnie jestem po schodach dębowych. 19 stopni i tylko stopnie mam w dębie, szerokie 100-125cm, wysokie jakieś 3cm i głębokie jakieś ... hmm nawet nie wiem 30cm może, malowane na ciemny brąz. Całość z montażem i lakierowaniem na gotowo dałem prawie 5000,- zł. Znaczy złupili mnie niemiłosiernie ?
Nie chce mi się wierzyć że mógłbym mieć to za jakieś 700-1000,- zł.
 :Roll:

----------


## B.Budowniczy

> B.Budowniczy oprócz mentorskiego tonu ma dla wszystkich dość niewiarygodne przesłanie na końcu.
> 
> "serdecznie życzę realizacji marzeń i pozdrawiam"
> 
> A co do uwag o glazurze z Praktikera, domach na Białorusi to czyste żenujące chamstwo, brak pokory i elementarnej kultury. Tej ostatniej nie nabywa się z pieniędzmi, z wykształceniem, budowaniem domu, kupowaniem u producentów i plombowaniem zębów. Może szkoda?


No co ty Maciejo przyjacielu, to nie ty napisałeś na forum przed chwilą
"Dokonałem dwa lata temu impulsowego zakupu taniej zmywarki w hipermarkecie. Wiem... Wiem... Też tak o sobie myślę... 
Słabo spłukuje proszek. Żona zachodzi w głowę ile dziecko tego zjadło na sztućcach i talerzach. Doszliśmy że wywalimy ją. "


a ty dalej kupujesz w Praktikerze, może nie oglądaj tylu gazetek z hipermarketów, chociaz pewnie przyszłoby ci to niełatwo. Słusznie że "Wiesz... Wiesz... i Też tak o sobie myślisz ..." ,   
może jak zmywasz w tej zmywarce z Praktikera to po prostu nie wsypuj proszku, nie pomyślałeś o tym? A swoją drogą żreć proszek przez dwa lata, no no Maciejo ty to jesteś 
aha mógłbyś opisać trochę jak się dokonuje impulsowowego zakupu, nie jest to trochę niebezpieczne ?

----------


## am00

Jabko coś chyba pomyliłeś z tym stolarzem. Za jeden stopień z mojego drewna dębowego stolarz liczy sobie 100zł + za tralki i poręcze 40zł x 15stopni wyjdzie ponad 2 tys. Nie ma wolnych terminów i czekam do stycznia. Trochę się obawiam, że będą poślizgi bo u znajomych (ładnie zrobił) ale miał poślizg pół roku. Inni stolarze w okolicy są albo jeszcze drożsi, albo bardziej niesłowni. Jak masz rzeczywiście taniego stolarza, to prześlij mi namiary na priva.

----------


## shago

a nie mówiłem? otwieraj waśc firme i handluj schodami.  :Smile:

----------


## _Beti_

byłam właśnie u znajomego oglądać jego dom, wprowadza się na święta dom bardzo okazały 150m2 + garaż, jest wykusz i okna zaokrąglone dach na pewno nie jest prosty, budował 5lat, sam malował ściany robił kominek i pustaki do reszty najmował okolicznych fachowców. Może dom w środku nie jest ful wypas-zwykłe tynki nie ma parkietów, ogrzewania podłogowego, szklanego prysznica, okien dachowych czy kuchni na miarę ale jest w środku całkiem ładnie, dużo rzeczy robił im okoliczny stolarz. Ale co mnie szokowało dom bez działki i przyłączy kosztował go około 130tyś  :ohmy:  domek jest na wsi na Podkarpaciu, więc chyba można, chyba że mnie cyganił ale w to wątpię powiedział mi że wydał tyle ile miał nie stać go było na więcej

----------


## katerhasser

no właśnie - budował 5 lat, ceny były inne przed 4-5 laty, pewnie wykorzystał dużą ulgę albo kombinował jak koń pod górę, żeby tylko najtaniej, a to czasochłonna zabawa... jak mówi, to może prawda, tym bardziej, że na robociźnie sam dużo zaoszczędził.
no i ceny robocizny na podkarpackiej wsi też pewnie nie ścinają z nóg, bo by górale w Polskę za robotą nie jeździli...

----------


## 1950

> no właśnie - budował 5 lat, ceny były inne przed 4-5 laty, pewnie wykorzystał dużą ulgę albo kombinował jak koń pod górę, żeby tylko najtaniej, a to czasochłonna zabawa... jak mówi, to może prawda, tym bardziej, że na robociźnie sam dużo zaoszczędził.
> no i ceny robocizny na podkarpackiej wsi też pewnie nie ścinają z nóg, bo by górale w Polskę za robotą nie jeździli...


jednego nie rozumiem,
są tacy co chcą się budować, tanio bo nie stać ich na droższy dom,
 pytają się na forum było, nie było, budowlanym
i co?, 
ano, przeważająca większość twierdzi wzorem jednego ze Smerfów,
*NIE DA SIĘ*  :Evil:  
a jeżeli ktoś daje przykład że się da, 
to i tak słychać że się *NIE DA*,
bo to, bo tamto,
rencyska opadajom  :Confused:  

LUDZIE....., 
trzeba się cieszyć, że Ci ktorych nie stać na domy po kilkaset metrów z marmurowymi łazienkami, pompami ciepła, kolektorami i jeszcze innymi bajerami, chcą budować i budują i co najfajniejsze dopinają swego  :Lol:

----------


## _Beti_

po spotkaniu z nim naprawdę aż mi się humor poprawił bo mówił bardzo sensownie, podawał koszty np stan surowy robocizna 12tyś drzwi wewnętrzne 300zł miał swoje drewno, robocizna za co 1300zł, piec 2200, robocizna za meble w kuchni 1200zł drewno własne itd. Mam nadzieje że ja też dam rade   :smile:

----------


## andre59

A to drewno własne to miał z własnego lasu??? Za darmo?
Rzadko kto ma las!
300 zł za zrobienie drzwi wewnętrznych? A ile ich było?

----------


## jabko

> rób witryne internetową i sprzedawaj ludziom schody dębowe za 700 zł. z robocizną. napisz ile masz tych schodów żebysmy mogli zobaczyć ilesmy gotówki wsadzili w błoto.





> Jabko coś chyba pomyliłeś z tym stolarzem. Za jeden stopień z mojego drewna dębowego stolarz liczy sobie 100zł + za tralki i poręcze 40zł x 15stopni wyjdzie ponad 2 tys. Nie ma wolnych terminów i czekam do stycznia.


A więc drogie dzieci sprawa ma się tak.
Stolarz który ma w domu jednorodzinnym frezarke, grubościówkę do drewna jest znajomym rodziny mojej całej.
Nie ma działalnosci i ludziom generalnie nic nie robi. Jest na zasiłku emerytalnym. Stolarką zajmował się tak sobie poza pracą.
Robił mi drzwi, parapety, ladę i schody. Kuzynowi schody, drzwi i boazerie. I jeszcze ciotkom pare rzeczy.

Jak już tu raz pisałem każdy musi patrzeć w swojej okolicy i na siebie.
Ja mam stolarza znajomego to robie drewniane.

Wiem gdzie 5km obok we wiosce jest nierejestrowany trak w stodole to i strop i więźba wyniesie mnie dużo mniej niż was.

Drewno do kominka (buk + brzoze) kupuje po 50zł/m3 w pełni legalny.

30km ode mnie jest kamieniołom piaskowca żółtego w upadłości od 4 lat więc obudowa do kominka w mieszkaniu wyniosła mnie 300zł (jako fucha-przyznaje sie)

Za przyłącze wodociagów za odebranie chcą 300zł a wykonać mogę sam (co w praktyce oznacza siłami wodociągów za 100zł ale po godzinach u pana Franka)

Cegielnie mam 20km od domu.
Producenta styropianu w tym samym miejscu.
Wszystko umiem zrobić sam.

I tak dalej i tak dalej.
Każdy musi rozpatrywać swoja sytuację oddzielnie.
Dla mnie drewniane tani a dla was drogie.

Ogólnie taniej budować w niedużym miasteczku gdzie pan z wodociagów zna mamusie a pan z energetyki ojca itd. Jest milej, szybciej i taniej.

I nigdy nie pisałem że coś z was zdarli itd. Wasz stolarz po pierwsze na schodach za 5tyś zł zarobi na bank z 1000zł. Po drugie kupuje drewno drogo itd.

Za czyszczenie lasu chłopaki (moi znajomi od których od lat biore drzewo) płacą 8zł/m3 drzewa. I nieważne czy to dąb czy brzoza. Tną jak leci wszystko co wyznaczone. Czyszczą obok torów kolejowych a ogólnie po wichurach sprzed 2 lat i ostatniej śnieżnej zimie będą sprzątać połamańce jeszcze z 5 lat.

KAŻDY BUDUJE TAK JAK MOŻE




> A to drewno własne to miał z własnego lasu??? Za darmo? 
> Rzadko kto ma las!


Mój kumpel ma.
Ale pociesze cie.
To że ktoś ma las na swoim terenie nie znaczy że może wycinać legalnie drzewa. Na wycięcie trzeba pozwolenie.

----------


## andre59

*jabko*.Tym bardziej mnie to dziwi.
Ta... nierejestrowany trak, przyłącza po godzinach, stolarz na emeryturze...
Można trochę zaoszczędzić, ale nie można z tego robić normy.

----------


## zezo

*jabko* dobrze prawisz,

----------


## jabko

pewnie że nie można.
Ja mam tanie drewno i tyle. Dachówkę i BK oraz beton B20 musze juz kupić normalnie.

A nie przyłacza tylko przyłacze - jedno - wodociagowe.
Energetyczne już bedzie normalnie. Gazu nie ma wcale.

Oszczędzę tam gdzie się da i tyle.

Jestem optymistą (ale nie aż na 100tyś) i mam na dom 130m2 jakieś 130tyś zł ze sprzedaży mieszkania + kredyt który wezmę jak zobaczę ile mi braknie.
Chciałbym się wyrobić do 180tyś zł (kredyt do 50tyś)

Działke kupiłem za 13tyś zł  - 650m2 (teraz dokupie 500m2 rolnej za 4tyś zł) Zobacz jaka oszczędność. Działka w sumie ponad 1000m2 za niecałe 20tyś z tym że budować moge tylko na tej części 650m2 a nie na tej 500m2 - tam będzie ogród)

Jak ktoś zapłacił z działeczkę 50tyś to jaż masz 30tyś na plus (już nie mówie o wyższych cenach).

Żadnych cudów z pompami ciepła itp. Po prostu ciepły dom z BK + styro.
Na razie przez jeszcze kupe lat będę miał tanie drzewo a potem sie zobaczy.

----------


## andre59

*jabko*. Czyli zakładasz w miarę realne koszty. 180 tys. za 130m2. Może się zmieścisz.
Nie jesteś hura optymistą.
Życzę powodzenia.

Moja działka jest warta ok 50-60 tys. + stojący na niej dom. Nic na to nie poradzę, że jest w mieście.  :smile:

----------


## _Beti_

tak on ma swój las ja zresztą także mam las   :smile:  
300zł od jednych drzwi ale  wyglądają po prostu świetnie   :cool:  
a co do kosztorysu, to ja też go nie mam a dlaczego? powiecie
ponieważ będę budować co najmniej 3lata a ceny się zmieniają jak w kalejdoskopie więc po co mi założenie że zapłacę np za panele 40zł za metr jak ceny mogą się zmienić itd. więc kosztorys mam tylko przygotowany za stan surowy a resztę się zobaczy

----------


## andre59

*_Beti_*. I wtedy optymizm może prysnąć jak bańka mydlana.
Zycże Ci, aby tak się nie stało ale musisz z tego zdawać sobie sprawę.

----------


## jabko

> *jabko*. Czyli zakładasz w miarę realne koszty. 180 tys. za 130m2. Może się zmieścisz.
> Nie jesteś hura optymistą.
> Życzę powodzenia.
> 
> Moja działka jest warta ok 50-60 tys. + stojący na niej dom. Nic na to nie poradzę, że jest w mieście.


andre59 zakładma takie koszty bo po "budowie" mieszkania obiecałem sobie już nigdy nie oszczędzać na ważnych materiałach.

Instalacja grzewcza nigdy na plastikach klejonych (dwa wycieki juz miałem) Cu, Cu i jeszcze raz Cu pomimo ceny.

A do tego estetyka.
Nienawidzimy z żonką PCV wiec okna drewniane (co pociąga za sobą koszty) i za żadne skarby nie połozę na dachu blachy (choćby mnie mchem straszyli) 
No i chce garaż.

I masz rację. Nie jestem hura optymistą a raczej optymistą (takim bez hura)


A co do ceny twojej działki to ja ci jej nie wypominam.
Jak bym miał kase to bym kupił działkę tysiąc metrów obok za 49tyś zł (ta sama okolica, ta sama dzielnica tylko że tam tworzy sięosiedle domków jednorodzinnych) i wynająłbym ekipę drogą i dobrą i palcem bym na budowie nie kiwnął.
Niestety nie stać mnie na to wiec kupiłem co moglem i oszczędzę na czym sie da.

----------


## jabko

Aha i jeszcze:
Pisaliscie że z 60% kosztów to wykończeniówka. Racja   :big grin:  
Do tego połowa tej wykończeniówki to robocizna.

I tu jabko ma pole do popisu bo umie wszystko (...napalone kobiety na forum proszę o tworzenie kolejki społecznej....zwą mnie boski jabko)  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## zezo

*jabłko* to powiedz mi na ile wyceniasz swój dom, w jakiej kwocie powinieneś się zmieścić, ale sam dom bez zakupu działki, przyłączy, ogrodzenia, podjazdów, garażu, wyposażenia kuchni oraz bez mebli.
na ile wyceniasz?

----------


## andre59

*jabko*. Widzę, że jesteś rozsądny gość.
Instalację c.o. też mam z miedzi, Okna jednoramowe drewniane k=1,1, ale na dachu blachodachówkę. Leży kilka lat i żadnego mchu nie widać.
Tą działkę to ja mam od ponad 20 lat i w kosztach budowy nie biorę jej pod uwagę. Tak tylko wspomniałem, bo na zakupie działki nic nie zaoszczędzę.

----------


## jareko

> witam
> wiesz opis to jedno a Twoje wypowiedzi na temat wykonczeniowki to drugie 
> dobrze napisal Jareko ze czesc osob budujacych buduje nie dla siebie tylko "na pokaz"zawiazujac sobie petle na szyji (kredyt) kierujac sie wlasnie snobistycznymi pobudkami  cyt.zastaw sie a pokaz sie 
> a mozna taniej co wcale nie znaczy gorzej , dla jednych dom 70m to ich wymarzony dom inni nazywaja to "letniskowym" bzdura zastanow  sie czy lepiej miec mniejszy dom ze skromniejszym wyposazeniem za wlasne pieniadze (oszczednosci) czy ten super dom z full wyposazeniem o ktorym dopiero powiesz ze jest Twoj jak Ci sie uda kredyt w banku splacic - bo niestety az tego nie zrobisz jestes w moich oczach tylko lokatorem w tym domu - ktoremu Bank pozwala w nim zamieszkiwac do czasu splaty dlugu - bolesna to niestety prawda - strac mozliwosc splaty kredytu to sie sam o tym przekonasz - oczywiscie nikomu tego nie zycze ale  zycie to dzungla i wiele sie moze zdazyc 
> Zezo buduje maly dom za SWOJE pieniadze i w momencie gdy go zamieszka bedzie to JEGO dom tylko JEGO a Ty mozesz powiedziec to samo o sobie? niech sobie nawet wybuduje ten dom o pow 40 metrow to i tak bedzie to JEGO dom i tym sie bedzie roznic  mieszkajac w nim od Ciebie ze bedzie mial spokojny sen bo mieszka juz jak to sie potocznie mowi "na Swoim" z nikim swojej wlasnosci nie dzielac


beno - widzisz - niby forum sadzac po wielu postach skupia ludzi pragnacych wybudowac jak najtaniej - wnioskuje po prawie nagminnym pytaniu - czy cos tam tanio czy drogo, czy wykonawca chce nas orznac czy nie i moznaby przykladow mnozyc w nieskonczonosc
Jak wyskoczy ktos z tematem jak zezo zostanie zakrzyczany w stulu - nie....to sie nie uda....to sie nie moze udac  :wink: 
Juz kilka stron wstecz wsparlem autora watku  :smile:  w jego postanowieniu. Budowac i jeszcze raz budowac. Tylko spelnic kilka warunkow o ktorych juz wspomnialem a powtarzac mi sie juz nie chce.
Jednego tylko nie rozumiem. 
Czesto zwracaja sie do mnei forumowicze z poradami wszelakiego rodzaju. Robie tez wyceny ludziom trafiajacyn na mnie czy to z polecenia czy ze strony - wlasciwie innej formy promowania siebie nei czynie gdyz podstawa mej egzystencji sa inwestycje - o czym wspomnialem nie raz a jakie - mozna dowiedziec sie z referencji na mojej stronie.I nasuwa mi sie taka obserwacja natury ogolnej.
Przwazaja chalupy oscylujace w okolicy 160mkw (i wiecej) uzytkowej. Przewazaja klienci budujacy to za nie swoje pieniadze tylko banku. Przewazaja projekty reprezentacyjne za kupe szmalu totalnie nie uzytkowe. Rozdmuchane powierzchniowo ciagi komunikacyjne, brak logiki i ergonomiki w usytuowaniu pomieszczen wzgledem siebie, nagminna strata powierzchni uzytkowej wykorzystywanej na zbedne scianki, podpory, ogromne, otwarte klatki schodowe itp. architektoniczne udziwnienia. Faktem jest ze to pieknie wyglada ale.....
*Obym zostal dobrze zrozumiany - nie neguje tego typu budowania!!!!* NIe neguje wydawania kasy jesli sie ja ma lub ma sie prace na tyle stabilna iz pozoli nam te wszystkie kredyty splacic.
Ale nie upowaznia to moim zdaniem do podcinania skrzydel innym ktorzy majac mniej srodkow szukaja wyjscia by mieszkac na swoim. Podkresle - na swoim a nie Banku czy innego kredytodawcy
Przewazaja klienci ktorzy oszczedzaja na tym na czym realnie powinni najmniej oszczedzac - czyli system alarmowy, okucia w oknach, szyby, drzwi wejsciowe itp. elementy majace wplyw na pozniejsze bezpieczenstwo uzytkowania. Konia z rzedemm temu kto u siebie przewidzial choc jedna czujke sygnalizujaca pozar. Natomiast reszta - pelen wypas, z najwyzszej polki nawet nie jakosciowej tylko cenowej. Szlajam sie po roznego rodzaju budowach juz prawie 10 lat i widze jak zmienia sie styl budowania. Coraz bardziej na pokaz niz z faktycznej potrzeby.
Stad sadze ze wieszosc z wypowiedzi tutaj wspomina wlasnie o tym "ze sie nei da"
Zezo - da sie !!!! Nawet jesli zamiast glazury na scianach za 60 zeta/mkw bedziesz mial tylko lamperie, a zamiast terakkoty a 150 zeta/mkw zwykle linoleum  :smile:  NIe musiz od razu miec wykonczonego poddasza uzytkowego - mozesz dokonczyc wraz z przyplywem gotowki. I nie wierz w to ze jak sie zamieszka to juz nnic w domu sie nie zrobi. Jest trudniej ale jest to mmozliwe
Tylko zacznij juz myslec o oszczednosciach na poziomie projektu
Zasugerowalbym wrecz przestudiowanie projektow zza oceanu. Podejrzyj tam rozplanowanie pomieszczen, spojrz jakie wszystko jest logiczne na malej przestrzeni (nie mowie oczywiscie o rezydencjach  :smile:  )
Po prostu dzialaj a ja duchowo zawsze cie wspierac bede gdyz w zupelnie innych realiach budujac wiem jak bylo ciezko i az trudno uwierzyc ze decyzje budowania z byla zona podjelismy majac tylko 100.- USD (1986r) - wszyscy znajomi stukali sie w czolo i smiali sie pokatnie - a pozniej zdziwienie - jednak zbudowalismy  :smile:  Niestety popelnilismy najwiekszy blad jaki mozna bylo popelnic - chalupa za duza o wiele za duza jak na realne potrzeby.

----------


## andre59

*Jareko*. Masz w 100% rację. Też pisałem *zezo* żeby budował. Tylko niech nie będzie takim hura optymistą i na spokojnie realizuje swój plan.

----------


## jabko

> *jabłko* to powiedz mi na ile wyceniasz swój dom, w jakiej kwocie powinieneś się zmieścić, ale sam dom bez zakupu działki, przyłączy, ogrodzenia, podjazdów, garażu, wyposażenia kuchni oraz bez mebli.
> na ile wyceniasz?


na około 125 tyś zł (same materiały tak jak chciałeś bez przyłaczy, papierów, działki itp) czyli dokładnie 1000zł/m2 bez papierologii i robocizny co jest bardzo ważne w kosztach.

----------


## shago

> za żadne skarby nie połozę na dachu blachy (choćby mnie mchem straszyli)


a to akurat sluszne, ja mam blachodachowke, lezy 3 miesiace i najchetniej bym ja zdjal i wypier........... na zlom.

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

Śledzę ten wątek od początku, chociaż się nie wypowiadałam. Czytam go codziennie. 
I wiecie co to jest temat RZEKA (zresztą o wielu rzeczach można tak w nieskończoność), gdzie każdy przedstawia swoje racje, swoje zdanie. A co najważniejsze opisuje swoją sytuację.
I tu wszystko wychodzi: 
- ten co ma pieniądze, dobrze zarabia - buduje piękny dom, wynajmuje ekipy, kupuje drogie materiały, ma super działkę.
- ten co nie ma pieniędzy ale ma "złote rączki" (zazdroszczę tych "złotych rączek"  :smile:  ) - buduje dom taki na jaki go stać, prawie wszystko robi sam itd. itd.

Sytuacji można by opisywać wiele. W różnych wariantach (z dużą lub małą forsą, z własnym mieszkaniem, z działką od babci itd, itp.) każdy wie o co chodzi.

Każdy ma swoje racje, ale podoba mi się *zezo* bo się odważył, podoba mi się *jabko* bo ma jeszcze więcej odwagi i możliwości.

NASUWA SIĘ (DLA MNIE   :big grin:   :smile:   :Lol:  ) JEDEN WNIOSEK:
Jak to w życiu Ci co mają możliwości, znajomości (niekoniecznie pieniądze) mogą więcej. Co żebyście nie myśleli uważam za złe. Tak to już jest na tym świecie - a zwłaszcza u NAS  :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

> I tu jabko ma pole do popisu bo umie wszystko (...napalone kobiety na forum proszę o tworzenie kolejki społecznej....zwą mnie boski jabko)



*Jabko* przyjedziesz do mnie jak będziemy sie budować? PLISSSSSS  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

> Napisał jabko
> 
> za żadne skarby nie połozę na dachu blachy (choćby mnie mchem straszyli) 
> 
> 
> a to akurat sluszne, ja mam blachodachowke, lezy 3 miesiace i najchetniej bym ja zdjal i wypier........... na zlom.



BLACHODACHÓWKA jest aż tak zła??? Czemu?

----------


## gregmena

można taki sam dom zbudowac i drogo i tanio, pewnie róźnica jest lekko 100-200 tys

ja teraz skończylem dach, robocizna u mnie 10 tys. szwagier sam sobie polozyl dachówke plus 4 pomocników - 4 dni wyszlo go to 400 zl, różnica mój dom już jest droższy o 9600 zl itd itp... ale ja duzo pracuje a on jest stolarzem i się zna

mozna zaoszczedzić na dachówce i polozyc blache... ale wydaje mi sie to szaleństwem, na mojej dzialce przed budową burzyliśmy 90 letni dom, a na nim dachówka która ma pod 100 lat, kochani jest w stanie idealnym, owszem coś tam niewiele meszku, ale nawet ludzie ją chcieli kupic ( w sandomierzu wiele dworków sie buduje i ludzie szukają starej dachówki), dachówka jest cala i zdrowa....
myslalem przez moment o blasze, ale zona mówi sluchaj za 15-20 lat dzieci pójdą do szkoly, na studia a skąd wiesz czy bedziesz mial kase na remonto dachu...
wiem jedno dachówka postoi mi 1000 lat a ile razy bede w tym czasie ja czy dzieci blache zmieniac???
a dwa widze wątek blachodachówka ze dobra lindab 38 zl, ja mam cudownego creatona (szwagier robena z promocji któy jest lipą przy creatonie) i zaplacilem mniej, oj wiem ze dodatki droższe.... ale jakze dach piekny... jutro fotki robioe kto chce zobaczyc creatona na dachu przesle

----------


## Acidtea

Mimo, że jeszcze nie buduje to spróbuje wtrącić swoje 3 grosze. Wszyscy mówicie, że największe i najgorsze do upilnowania są koszty wykończenia.
Patrzę na swoje mieszkanko 3 lata temu wyremontowane i na swoją dwójkę rozrabiających dzieciaków i już wiem:
np. żadnych parkietów po 200PLN/m2, żadnych drogich mebli, wykończenie ścian jak najtańsze, może tylko ciągi komunikacyjne wykonam docelowo. 
Dopiero jak "szkodniki " dorosną do bardziej świadomego wieku, będzie można pomyśleć może o bardziej extra wyposażeniu.

----------


## andre59

Jak ktoś napisze, że za 100tys. nie da się wybudować sensownego domu to mu niektóry zarzucają że myśli o domu "full wypas".
Nie popadajmy w skrajności.

----------


## shago

> BLACHODACHÓWKA jest aż tak zła??? Czemu?


zła nie jest, ale bez porównania brzydziej lezy na dachu, ogólnie zostaja odpady, i trwałośc nie ta. róznica w cenie to ok. 10 tys. a za dachówkę drugi raz nie płacisz. za blachę a i owszem. albo kolor zmieni, albo zardzewieje. sam na siebie zły jestem ale cóż.

----------


## jabko

> *Jabko* przyjedziesz do mnie jak będziemy sie budować? PLISSSSSS


Skarbie co na to Facio ??




> BLACHODACHÓWKA jest aż tak zła??? Czemu?


- Lekka więc dudni niemiłosiernie a ja mieszkam w Kotlinie Kłodzkiej gdzie
  deszcz, grad i śnieg pada codziennie (z lekką przesadą)
- Jeśli jest porządna to jest droższa od dachówki
- Dachówka bardzo mi sie podoba a blacha nie (zwłaszcza obróbki)
- Widziałem pordzewiałą po 4 latach
- W zakładzie mam galwanizernie i stosujemy powłoki galwaniczne na 
   każdym naszym wyrobie i wiem że wystarczy wsypać do wanny 5 gram 
   czegośtam mniej i powłoka jest do bani. Ruch na zasilaniu elektrod 1A 
   to powłoka z 8mikronów na 3 spada.Po prostu nie ufam tej technologii
- Jak tylko inwestor znika z budowy "każdy" wykonawa tnie blachę czym 
   moze byleby szybciej i mało go obchodzi czy zagrzane brzegi 
   zardzewieją za 10 lat czy nie. (kto tnie nozycami metry blachy jak nie 
   ma właściciela ??)
- wole mieć dachówkęna 70 lat niz 1mm blachy na lat 20.




> ...np. żadnych parkietów po 200PLN/m2...


Parkiet kładziony samemu albo przez mojego "prywatnego" stolarza wyjdzie 70zł/m2
Przy dobrych panelach po 60zł koszt porównywalny.

Teraz mam w mieszkaniu deski sezonowane 20 lat (przez wujka u babci w gospodarstwie). Koszt = 0zł + wypożyczenie cyklinarki na dwa dni za 80zł.

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

Och *jabko* Facio będzie się cieszył że mu pomożesz  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## Hijo_dePuta

AvE!

Od czasu do czasu wpadam na to forum, ale post plodze pierwszy, wiec witam wszystkich serdecznie! Oczom nie wierzylem, ale tez stawiam w przyszlym roku wlasnie STARa 45  :smile:  Powoli zalatwiam pozwolenie na budowe, a w miedzyczasie powoli dlubie kosztorys. Pamietam, jak zapewnialem zone, ze max pojdzie 65 tys.  :smile:  Ale od poczatku - tak jak zezo domek powiekszylem - konkretnie salon o "2 krokwie" - bedzie z 1,8m i sciana kolankowa bedzie co najmniej 0,8m. Strop drewniany, bo tak taniej i podoba mi sie. Na dachu ceramika, bo tak mi sie podoba. Przylacza prad i woda 180m, ale tanio, bo to moja branza. Ogrzewanie kominkiem i przez pierwsze 3-4 lata prad, bo domek bedzie najpierw letniskowy, potem chyba sie przeprowadzimy - Junior bedzie mial 14 lat. Tak wiec koszt ogrzewania gazowego trzeba by doliczyc. Lacznie z tarasem, komin systemowy polski, kominek ~ 6 tys. na dzisiaj wychodzi mi 115 tys.. To jednak wersja przy powiekszeniu o "1 krokiew", po wizji w terenie i wbiciu palikow, salon zostal powiekszony o kolejna  :smile:  Mam nadzieje, ze 130 starczy, kosztorys w miare szczegolowy, 70 pozycji, jakie takie pojecie o kosztorysowaniu mam. Dom to dom i nic wiecej (porawka - taras jest wkalkulowany). Teraz mieszkam w 50 m2 i ~80m2 (zalezy jak liczyc) styka mi spokojnie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## jabko

> Och *jabko* Facio będzie się cieszył że mu pomożesz


Aga tylko po "budowaniu" z jabkiem możesz już nie chcieć "budować" z Faciem.   :Lol: 
A jabko "buduje" tylko raz na tej samej "budowie"   :cool:

----------


## am00

A propo odpadów.
U mnie odpadów prawie nie było. Starałem się wyliczyć wszystko bardzo dokładnie, co do sztuki. Już przy projektowaniu starałem się uwzględnić rozmiary bloczków, arkuszy blachy itp. Nawet gwoździe wyliczałem na sztuki  :oops:  .  I dopóki sam robiłem, to wszystko się zgadzało.  Gorzej jak wpuściłem pod swoją nieobecność Fachowców. Wtedy moje wyliczenia wzięły w łeb  :Evil:  . Nie to żeby kradli, ale pracowali z rozmachem i marnowali dużo materiału. To pół wiaderka zastygłej fugi, to rozsypany worek gipsu. Trochę mnie to wkurzało, a czarę goryczy dopełniła pozostawiona na rusztowaniu, ledwo co naczęta, puszka piwa  :ohmy:  .

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

> Napisał Aga - Żona Facia
> 
> Och *jabko* Facio będzie się cieszył że mu pomożesz  
> 
> 
> Aga tylko po "budowaniu" z jabkiem możesz już nie chcieć "budować" z Faciem.  
> A jabko "buduje" tylko raz na tej samej "budowie"


No coś ty *jabko*  :oops:  
Facio już korzystał z Twojej pomocy  :Lol:  

A tak na marginesie opisuj dalej dokładnie swoje zmagania z budową bo są bardzo ciekawe i pouczające.
Pozdrawiam

PS. *do am00*
Mnie zawsze bolało jak FACHOWCY nie szanowali rzeczy inwestora. Wiem coś o tym po remoncie mieszkania. Jedno zrobili a drugie popsuli. Aż płakać mi się chciało.

----------


## shago

> A propo odpadów.
> U mnie odpadów prawie nie było. Starałem się wyliczyć wszystko bardzo dokładnie, co do sztuki. Już przy projektowaniu starałem się uwzględnić rozmiary bloczków, arkuszy blachy itp. Nawet gwoździe wyliczałem na sztuki  .  I dopóki sam robiłem, to wszystko się zgadzało.  Gorzej jak wpuściłem pod swoją nieobecność Fachowców. Wtedy moje wyliczenia wzięły w łeb  . Nie to żeby kradli, ale pracowali z rozmachem i marnowali dużo materiału. To pół wiaderka zastygłej fugi, to rozsypany worek gipsu. Trochę mnie to wkurzało, a czarę goryczy dopełniła pozostawiona na rusztowaniu, ledwo co naczęta, puszka piwa  .


miałem to samo, chcieli 10 kg gwoździ - kupowałem 5 kg, chcieli 2 m3 desek- kupiłem 1 m3. chcieli 10 ton piqachu pryzjechało 6,5. stękali że zbraknie ale nie zbrakło. ogólnie do kazdej ekipy mam zastrzeżenia, ale najlepsi byli hydraulicy, tak i posprzątali skrawki miedzi że ani cntymetra nie znalazłem. na moje dwie uwagi, że powinni spytać czy moga wziąść tylko ramionami wzruszali. no i co im zrobić. ech, odechciewa sie budopwania czasami.

----------


## stiff

Ciekawe czy ten pan też ma takie problemy - http://wiadomosci.onet.pl/1193304,11,item.html

----------


## Toohna

a zobaczcie to: http://mtmstyl.pl/projekty/jednorodz...ult.asp?id=174
całkiem niebrzydki domek, nie jest to kolos, ale i tak lepsze niż mieszkanie w blokach

----------


## zezo

*Hijo_dePuta napisał*



> stawiam w przyszlym roku wlasnie STARa 45


Hej bratnia duszo a ja myślałęm że tylko ja stawiam to proste maleństwo



> domek bedzie najpierw letniskowy, potem chyba sie przeprowadzimy


NIE, NIE letniskowy, od razu zalatwiaj papiery na caloroczny, od letniskowego są wieksze podatki i inne opłaty, a jak nie zechcą ci zmienić na całoroczny to będzie problem.
*Uważaj*
proponuję przestudiomać dokładnie projekt, jest w nim parę nieścisłości, 
pozdrowionka

----------


## Hijo_dePuta

> NIE, NIE letniskowy, od razu zalatwiaj papiery na caloroczny, od letniskowego są wieksze podatki i inne opłaty, a jak nie zechcą ci zmienić na całoroczny to będzie problem.


Dzialke mam rekreacyjna, niestety musi byc letniskowy/rekreacyjny - jak go zwal tak go zwal, w kazdym razie nie mieszkalny  :sad:  Problemow z tego tytulu od cholery, nie wszystkie banki daja kredyt, oplaty hipoteczne, brak odliczen itp..



> *Uważaj*
> proponuję przestudiomać dokładnie projekt, jest w nim parę nieścisłości


 Nie badz taki tajemniczy - powiedz o co chodzi na priv. A co do projektu - domek jest uroczy, u mnie bedzie z 3 stron las, wkomponuje sie idealnie.

----------


## Xena z Xsary

ale nicka to masz niedelikatnego :wink:

----------


## Xena z Xsary

ale nicka to masz niedelikatnego :wink:

----------


## zezo

*jseniu jaśniej*



> ale nicka to masz niedelikatnego

----------


## Hijo_dePuta

> *jseniu jaśniej*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				ale nicka to masz niedelikatnego


Hijo - syn, Puta - prostytutka - delikatna wersja.
Dla ulatwienia sprawy chamom - nie musza mnie juz obrazac  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam
Hijo de Puta

----------


## Xena z Xsary

no tak.

----------


## zezo

UUUUUUUUUUUUUU

----------

> Napisał zezo
> 
> *jseniu jaśniej*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				ale nicka to masz niedelikatnego
> ...


Masochista   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## Hijo_dePuta

> Masochista


Zdziwisz sie, ale na wiekszosci serwisow ten login jest juz zajety przez innych masochistow  :smile:  Chyba odbiegamy od tematu - moze EOT Hijo de Puta?

----------


## Xena z Xsary

hijo de puta - mnie Twój nick nie przeszkadza. Tylko po prostu rozumiem co oznacza i stąd komentarz. 
pozdrawiam, wracamy do tanich domów :wink:

----------


## L3g1on

witam ja mam zamiar wybudować taki dom 
http://www.archipelag.pl/switch_obj....=417&CanBack=1
ztym że planuje usunąć wykusz (moim zdaniem strata pieniędzy nie jest mi to niezbędne)oraz połączyć łazienke ze spiżarnią żeby tam wcisnąć prysznic (gdzieś sie myć trzeba przez ten czas mieszkania na parterze)
działke mam, jestam na etapie załatwiania spraw przyłączy (wszystko mam w granicy więc nie powinno być strasznie drogo)
chcę wykończyć tylko parter na początek piętro zostawić w stanie surowym 
mam zamiar przeznaczyć na ten cel 100tyś zł max 110tyś zł (60tyś swojego wkładu reszta kredyt) przy skromnym udziale moich rąk a sporym wkładzie rąk znajomych  :smile:

----------


## jabko

Wykusz wywal koniecznie.
W ogóle te wykusze to jakaś porażka spotykana ostatnio w każdym prawie projekcie.
Kilka okien w dodatku wąskich (jak dla mnie brzydkie to) a drogie jak fix.

Do tego łazienki nie są w miarę nad sobą i ustawienie kuchni z boczku więc 3 piony.

Poza tym OK jeśli chodzi o "taniość" he h e

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

Chcecie tani projekt ?? To macie :

http://www.postawdom.pl/produkt.php?...ojektu=W-21.12

Za 150k PLN się wprowadzacie  :wink:  Oczywiście o ile macie działkę, media w drodze i nie mieszkacie w okolicach Warszawy, Wrocławia, Poznania, Krakowa  :wink: 

Mwimy oczywiście o mieszkaniu bez mebli, sprzętu kuchennego i takich tam. Tutaj kupuje się to co się lubi albo to na co nas będzie stać.

----------


## jabko

Super tani ... no moze wywalić jeszcze balkon i zmienił daszek nad garażem na taki bez tych dwóch boczków. Kupa pocietych dachówek mniej i do tego z 25 gąsiorków.

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

Balkonu nie budują Ci, którzy chcą budować tanio.

Widziałem ten projekt bez balkonu - wygląda super. My z Anetą jesteśmy w 95% zdecudowani na ten projekt. Tyle, że w lustrzanym odbiciu.

----------


## jabko

> Balkonu nie budują Ci, którzy chcą budować tanio...


To też.

Ale dla mnie balkon sam w sobie nie ma sensu gdy ma sie działke. A jak jeszcze przy parterze wylejesz taras to juzw ogóle bezsens.
Po co wtedy ten balkon ?? Chcesz posiedziec to idzesz na taras a nawet na ogród (i tak całe dzienne życie toczy się na parterze czyli w tandemie salon-kuchnia to jak tu iść na góre na balkon ??)
Raz - taniej
Dwa - sensowniej

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

<piwo> Mamy identyczne poglądy na kwestię balkonów i tarasów  :smile:

----------


## jabko

hehe  no i dobrze.

Pomyśl jeszcze na daszkiem garazowym.
Przy prostej połaci odpadnie ci z dwa metry pocietej dachówki i ponad dwadzieścia gąsiorów, mocowania gąsiorów i taśmy kalenicowe.
Niby nic a tysiączek w kieszeni.

----------


## karusia6

No ale chyba 230 000 na 12mkw to już starczy - bo ja tak planuję, licze stan syrowy zamknięty na 150 tys

----------


## jabko

Mi by wystarczyło   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Hijo_dePuta

> Chcecie tani projekt ?? To macie :


Jak widze tani projekt z balkonem, to rece i nogi mi opadaja. Po co balkon w domku? Jeszcze takie nie wiadomo co? Pozdrawiam

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

Hijo  :smile:  Przeczytaj wiadomości które są niżej. Napisaliśmy, że balkon out, taras out i na ewentualnym garażu dach o prostej konstrukcji.

Dom bez zbędnych udziwnień, powinien być *dość* tani w budowie.

----------


## anpi

Co do balkonu, to się z Wami nie zgodzę. Moi teściowie mają balkon w domu i ilekroć u nich jestem, lubię sobie wyjść na ten balkon i popatrzeć na świat z innej perspektywy. Zresztą - nie tylko ja.

U mnie jest balkon, mimo że z założenia buduję tanio. Na balkon wychodzi się z dwóch sypialni na poddaszu. Wiecie, jak fajnie jest wyjść w lecie rano na świeże powietrze zaraz po przebudzeniu? Polecam.

I jeszcze jedno - w moim projekcie balkon dodaje wiele uroku frontowi domu. 

A co do kosztów - sama konstrukcja balkonu nie jest droga - jakieś 1000 zł za stal i beton. Wykończenie balkonu - może ze 2000 zł.

----------


## Hijo_dePuta

> Hijo  Przeczytaj wiadomości które są niżej. Napisaliśmy, że balkon out, taras out i na ewentualnym garażu dach o prostej konstrukcji.


Nie wiem o co chodzi, ale moj post byl pierwszy po tym z linkiem do projektu, byl na 6 stronie, teraz jest na 7 i na dodatek jeszcze po drodze wciely sie wasze posty?!?

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

Proszę :

[email protected]_Radom -  Balkonu nie budują Ci, którzy chcą budować tanio. 

jabko - Ale dla mnie balkon sam w sobie nie ma sensu gdy ma sie działke. A jak jeszcze przy parterze wylejesz taras to juzw ogóle bezsens.
Po co wtedy ten balkon ?? Chcesz posiedziec to idzesz na taras a nawet na ogród (i tak całe dzienne życie toczy się na parterze czyli w tandemie salon-kuchnia to jak tu iść na góre na balkon ??)Raz - taniejDwa - sensowniej

[email protected]_Radom -  <piwo> Mamy identyczne poglądy na kwestię balkonów i tarasów 

Większość na tej stroniem bez kłopotu odszukasz

c(_)

----------


## Hijo_dePuta

> Większość na tej stroniem bez kłopotu odszukasz


Jesli to do mnie, to czytaj ze zrozumieniem. phpBB jakos dziwnie zadzialalo i nie widzialem Waszych postow.

----------


## malchu

Witam i przyłączam się do dyskusji.
Zastanawiam się, za ile pieniążków wybudujemy swój domek.
Budujemy D33  :big grin:   :smile:  .
Niestety dużo zapłaciliśmy za działkę (150 zł/m), ale jest to poznań, i takie są u nas ceny.
Na dzień dzisiejszy mamy 50tys, chcemy ruszyś wiosną, więc dojdzie nam jeszcze ok 10 tys.
Przed nami jeszcze papierologia i przyłącza, media są w ulicy.
Będziemy budować albo z u220, albo z porothermu, okna drewniane, dachówka ceramiczna.
Chcemy wziąć 100 tys zł. kredytu.
Wierzę, że za rok będziemy szykować się do przeprowadzki!!!


 Jesteśmy młodym małżeństwem, mamy po 31 lat i 3letnie dziecko i tak jak ktoś napisał wcześniej-ten dom jest nam potrzebny teraz , jak mamy małe dziecko, a następne w planach.
Za jakieś 10 lat, nie byłby nam potrzebny.

I jeszcze jedno. 3-4 pokojowe mieszkanie w Poznaniu to koszt ok 250 tys, taki sam kredyt i comiesięczny czynsz ok 600-700 zł. Taką będziemy mieć ratę kredytu.
dla nas wybór był prosty. Będziemy budować DOM.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Xena z Xsary

czesc malchu!

a projekt już macie?jesli nie, to powaznie przemyślcie metraz domu.
powodzonka! :wink:

----------


## zezo

*malchu naoisał*
[quote]Niestety dużo zapłaciliśmy za działkę (150 zł/m), ale jest to poznań, i takie są u nas ceny
I jeszcze jedno. 3-4 pokojowe mieszkanie w Poznaniu to koszt ok 250 tys /quote]
kurde, ale ceny, szok totalny.
 :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  
dzisiaj rozmawiałem z kumplem co zamierza kupić działkę, ale sprzedający chce 60 zł/m2, mnie sie wydawało drogo ale 150 zł/m2   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

*malchu* musisz się budować w centrum Poznania, nie lepiej kupić coś tańszego za miastem  :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

No właśnie.
Myślałem ze jednym z powodów "budowania się" jest przyroda, pies, cisza itp.
A w centrum miasta na osiedlu domków jednorodzinnych jakoś tak "połowicznie" się to ma do tego wszystkiego.

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

> Jesli to do mnie, to czytaj ze zrozumieniem. phpBB jakos dziwnie zadzialalo i nie widzialem Waszych postow.


No popatrz, a jak ja zacząłem pisać odpowiedź to jeszcze nie było twojego posta z wytłumaczeniem. Zanim wysłałem odpowiedź to sobie kawkę strzeliłem

Nie bede nawoływał do zrozumienia  :smile:

----------


## malchu

150zł /m to absolutnie nie jest żadne centrum Poznania, to są obrzeża miasta.
Celowo wybraliśmy obręb miasta, bo jest dobra komunikacja miejska, większa swoboda. Mamy jeden samochód i ja dojeżdżam do pracy MPK, poza tym nie będzie trzeba wszędzie wozić dzieci autem, tylko będą mogły jeździć samodzielnie autobusem.
Jest tam cisza i spokój, czyli to o co chodzi we własnym domku, a jednocześnie nie jest to "koniec świata" .
Fakt, że ponieważ jest to miasto to działki są nieduże i  domy są położone blisko siebie, ale co kto lubi. I tak za 600m działkę zpłaciliśmy 90 tys.         Do tej pory mieszkam w bloku i nie czułabym się raczej zbyt pewnie mieszkając w lesie....

      Domek będzie mały- 118m, bez garażu, ok80m2 na dole ( 3 pokoje), i 38m pow użytkowej na poddaszu ( 2 pokoje i łazienka)

----------


## Xena z Xsary

no u nas tez działki pod wrockiem nietanie.niedaleko mnie faceciki krzyczą 200zł/m2... i wiecie co? ludzie kupują....

----------


## malchu

w "naszej"okolicy też już wołają po 200/m. My zapłaciliśmy 150, bo jest wpisana w księdze wieczystej służebność gruntowa, która dawno wygasła, tylko trzeba udać się do sądu, aby wykreślić wpis. 
A najzabawniejsze jest to , że kupiliśmy działkę od ludzi, którzy nabyli ją przez akt zamiany w 1990r. i wiecie co dali za tę działkę??? Telewizor i magnetowid marki Panasonic!  :sad:   Takie wtedy , przed 15 laty, były ceny ziemi.  A teraz???  

 Ale taniej nie będzie  :smile:

----------


## _Beti_

nikt już nie ma doświadczeń w związku z tanim budowaniem ???   :cool:

----------


## jabko

Ja mam.
Ale tanie budowanie weryfikuje życie.
Mam wode na -60cm, podłoze gliniaste (jakby gline ze żwirem pomieszać)

Bee dalej budował tanio ale też porządnie.
I teraz myśle i planuje co robić i już wiem ze w fundament pójdzie więcej niz liczyłem przez złe warunki glebowe.

I tu właśnie czasem nie mylcie budowania "taniego" z "głupim"
Nie można oszczędzić na tym co trzeba zrobić.
Najważniejsza konstrukcja, potem reszta

----------


## Bikerus

> I jeszcze jedno. 3-4 pokojowe mieszkanie w Poznaniu to koszt ok 250 tys, taki sam kredyt i comiesięczny czynsz ok 600-700 zł. Taką będziemy mieć ratę kredytu.
> dla nas wybór był prosty. Będziemy budować DOM.


Troche z tymi cenami przesadziłeś  :wink: 
65 metrowe, 3 pokojowe, nowe mieszkanie w spokojnej okolicy kosztuje ok. 180-195 tys zł brutto. Na 2 lub 3 pietrze. Na parterze kupisz taniej.
Czynsz to ok. 350-490 zł z przedpłatami za wodę, ogrzewanie, śmieciami itp. Bez prądu.

Faktem jest, ze działki w miejscu gdzie dojezdza MPK, nie dostanie sie ponizej 100 zł/m2.

----------


## iga9

Witam - ja tez (a wlasciwie my = mlode malzenstwo) zaczynam w Poznaniu i zamierzeniem jest - dobrze, ale mozliwie jak najtaniej.
Jak na razie najdrozsza dzialka - ok 150 zł ale super polozona jak dla mnie - z zacisznej okolicy w samym Poznaniu (zgadzam sie z pelni z logika malachu).
A reszta - zmiany w projekcie: okna do wymarowych zamiast udziwnionych, prosty 2-spadowy dach - tylko okna polaciowe, rezygnacja z balkonow i z czescie okien. Materiał na sciany: siporex + styropian. A zeby bylo pozniej taniej w eksloatacji planuje porzadnie dom ocieplic i zaizolowac - wg norm skandynawskich  :smile:   No ale zobazymy jak to nam wyjdzie.

----------


## NOTO

> Chcecie tani projekt ?? To macie :
> 
> http://www.postawdom.pl/produkt.php?...ojektu=W-21.12


Projekt mi sie podoba. Tylko ten balkon ... w moim pomyśle na dom jednorodzinny  :smile:  nie ma miejsca na balkon - od tego jest OGRÓD.
Balkon to spory koszt i spore miejsce na błędy.

----------


## AGA44

Mam pytanie na temat robocizny stanu surowego.

Wyceniła mi ekipa robociznę, bez więźby - max 16.800 PLN (łącznie ze schodami i tarasami), (bez rachunku, ale jest możliwość wystawienia). 
Mam z dwóch niezależnych źródeł pozytywne opinie o tej firmie.
Adres mojego projektu: 
http://www.archipelag.pl/domek.php?K...0500&ProjID=23

Kwota ta wydawała mi się w sam raz (dość tanio) do dnia gdy nie spotkałam się z ...

koleżanką, która buduje 

http://www.archon.pl/index.php?menu_...726b5f&lang=pl
i inna ekipa wyceniła swoją robotę na kwotę max. 10.000 PLN (bez rachunku) - również bez więźby, ale także bez fundamentów (zostały już zrobione). Dom ten jest dużo większy od mojego, a jednak cena niższa.
Ekipa ta robiła u jej kuzyna, który był ogólnie zadowolony.

Czy ta cena nie jest trochę mała w stosunku do robót, ale może się mylę ...   :Confused:  

*I drugie pytanie ile może kosztować więźba?*

----------


## _Beti_

ja za więźbę ma zapłacić 1000zł + pokrycie dachu 1500zł ale to są ceny z Podkarpacia i ja mam o wiele prostszy dach naczółkowy z jedną lukarną, wiele osób buduje manuele czy też podobną librę spytaj ich na grupie na pewno Ci pomogą

----------


## AGA44

*_Beti_* - a jak myślisz skąd ja jestem?  :Lol:  

Jak byś mogła podaj mi namiary na Twoich ludzi. Może być na priv lub GG. Będę bardzo wdzięczna   :big tongue:  .

----------


## sebo8877

*malchu*  jezusmariamatkoswietajuzefieiprzenaswietszapanienk  o tyle kasy za m2 - to trudno tak jak prowadzi ten watek zmiescic sie w 100 000. Ja za m2 mojejdzialki zaplacilem 2.35 PLN - dodatkowo na niej stoi dom murowany z 1965 r.
Wlasnie remontuje !!1
Może *malch*u takie rozwiazanie gdzies znajdziesz

*_beti_* ja tez okrutnie proszę o namiar na tych gosci od polozenia pokrycia.
1500 wzieli Ci za ilemetrowy dach ??

sebo8877

----------


## gregmena

w kwesti balkonu się nei zgadzam... moi rodzice mają duży dom, i jak mialem 15 lat to popalem soebie na balkonie... ale teraz się wstydzę, ale często czy ja czy bracia wychodziliśmy sobie na balkon i siedzieliśmy rozmyślając i patyrząc w księzyc, a jest to propstsze niż zejście na dół i odpowiedż na pytania rodziców gdzie idziesz... pamiętam nawet jak wiele razy na balkonie siedziałem z dziewczyną, balkon i taraz wspaniała sprawa... biorąc oszczędnośc... to można nie robić schodów, a miec drabine linkową co widzialem w jednym domu, to naprawdę duża oszczędnośc brak schodów...  :wink: 

ja myśę ze podstawą oszczędnośc to własna robocizna, już podawłem wcześniej u mnie więźne i dachówke robila ekipa, a szwagier sobie sma zrobił i chyba 6000 oszczędził... on sobie sam płytki zrobi, drzwi, drewno (jest stolarzem) i myślę że spokojnie mu dom taniej wyjdzie 50-80 tys

----------


## iga9

A no jasne, ze z wlasna robocizna najtaniej. Ale znac sie na wszystkim trudno i niewielu z nas jest "zlotymi raczkami". Ja o budownictwie nie mam prawde mowiac bladego pojecia i bez tych wszystkich wiadomosci z gazet i forum to pewnie kazda ekipa zbilaby na mnie fortune a dom bylby 2 x drozszy  :big grin:   Ale zawsze chociaz sciany moge pomalowac  :big grin:

----------


## anpi

> w kwesti balkonu się nei zgadzam...


No patrz, znowu się zgadzamy  :Lol:  U mnie jest balkon 1 x 10 metrów, nie sądzę, żeby mnie on kosztował więcej niż 3-4 tysiące (razem z wykończeniem). Wolę oszczędzać na czymś innym  :Wink2:

----------


## Honorata

*Mariusz* projekt mojego domu wg. którego buduje jest...jeszcze prostszy, bryla totalnie prostokątna, wywaliłam balkon i 1 lukarne z poddasza, zadnego dodatkowego daszku czy wykuszu, za to mam doprojektowana do podstawowej bryly budynku wiatę garazową i podwyzszona scianke kolankowa do 110 cm -bardzo praktyczne. 
Balkon zostawiac czy wywalac? chmm, od strony kosztowej -wywwalac, od strony atrakcyjnosci bryly budynku i uzytkowej -to zalezy, ja gdybym miala wiecej pieniazkow zostawilabym u siebie ten balkon, bylby z niego akurat u mnie najpiekniejszy widok i mysle ze bylby wykorzystwyany przez domownikow, zamiast tego mam 1 okno dachowe.

Koszt budowy mojego domu -bede wiedziec w grudni, w przyblizeniu, jak pisalam wyjdzie ok. 310-330 tys (mam ok. 170 m2 podłóg), ale: budowa w 2 sezony, tylko z ekipami budowlanymi, zero pracy wlasnej, wysoki standard wykonczenia, cena kompletna wraz z zabudowa kuchni, kompletnie wyposazonymi 2 lazienkami, kontaktami, wtyczkami etc, obudowa kominka, parapetami, wykonczeniem zewnetrznym, agd itd(jedynie bez docelowego oswietlenia i mebli w pokojach)

----------


## NOTO

> Domek będzie mały- 118m, bez garażu, ok80m2 na dole ( 3 pokoje), i 38m pow użytkowej na poddaszu ( 2 pokoje i łazienka)


118 m2 to mały dom ?
Dom ma jeszcze ogród i tam spędza się wiele czasu. A każdy m2 domu kosztuje.

----------


## bezele

> Napisał malchu
> 
>       Domek będzie mały- 118m, bez garażu, ok80m2 na dole ( 3 pokoje), i 38m pow użytkowej na poddaszu ( 2 pokoje i łazienka)
> 
> 
> 118 m2 to mały dom ?
> Dom ma jeszcze ogród i tam spędza się wiele czasu. A każdy m2 domu kosztuje.


...a co moze wielki  :Mad:   ... gosciu

----------


## NOTO

> Napisał NOTO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malchu
> 
> ...


Bardziej bym powiedział, że odpowiedni.
Wiem że wiele osób posiadających większe niż odpowiednie domy ma teraz powierzchnie których wcale lub prawie wcale nie wykorzystuje.
Dlatego staram się wskazać że 100 m2 to już dobry odpowiedni dom

----------


## jabko

Zgadzam sie z przedmówcą...przejdźmy od słów do czynów...

W mieszkaniu mam 107m2 i dwa pokoje zamknięte i obłożone grapidołami.
Używam praktycznie 80m2.

Projekt mam na 129m2 użytkowej i śmiem twierdzić ze to za duzy domek.
ALE:
Żonka chce taki i basta.

----------


## wiaterwiater

Jeśli pozwolicie sobie wmówić, że się nie da , to się nie da. Proste. Zezo - jestem po Twojej stronie.

----------


## andre59

Jak ktoś jest na 100% przekonany, że się da to nie powinien pytać: *Czy się da...?*

----------


## dario77

Realnie jakieś 90 m2 w dobrym standardzie... REALIZM przede wszystkim  :wink:

----------


## Aida77

> Jeden(a) z naszych sympatycznych forumowiczów wspomina o kosztach budowy, że takie wysokie i dodaje przy tym, że będzie miał 2 garaże. I myślę sobie, że to jest najbardziej symptomatyczny wpis związany z kosztami 200.000 + ........
> Moja opinia - proszę bardzo.
> Mam bardzo wygodne mieszkanie - 72m, a ile przy tym urządznia, sprzątania i co jakiś czas mniej lub bardziej poważnego dłubania. I jeszcze paru rzeczy dotąd nie zrobilem - w 10 roku od wprowadzenia sie!
> Kochani inwestorzy, zastanówcie się ile tego będzie w Waszych domach o powierzchni 150m i więcej.
> To pierwsze primo.
> Po drugie, na szczęście coraz częściej budują domy ludzie młodzi , z małymi dziećmi, ale wielu z Was, jak sądzę, skończy budować swoje wymarzone M...... , gdy dzieci będą w podstawówce albo i szkole średniej. Jak długo będziecie się cieszyć rodziną w wielkim domu?  5-10lat i dzieci pójdą w świat.
> A co potem? Zostanie wam wielki, pusty dom i takiż kłopot. 
> Fakt, że będzie to piękny kłopot, a nawet katastrofa może być piękna - jak mawiał Grek Zorba.
> Trzecia dygresja. Nie znam wielu miejsc w Europie, ale np. w  Norwegi, moją uwagę zwróciło jak małe domy (wg. dzisiejszych polskich standartów) mają jej obrzydliwie bogaci mieszkańcy.
> ...




Heja wszystkim  :smile:  Ja się tyle naszukałam jakiś wątków o kosztach budowy małego taniego domku itdaż się dzisiaj udało :wink:  Nie dobrnełam do końca jeszcze ale pisze, bo podniosły mnie  na duchu Wasze wypowiedzi Wcześniejszy wątek "dom na kredyt" nie brzmiał tak optymistycznie...Nie wiem czy jestem realistkąwiem że zawsze byłam, dom to moje marzenei od zawsze, nasza sytuację opisywałam juz kilakkrotnie częśc osób, pewnie ją zna :wink:  

Z grubsza wyglada ona tak:

Mieszkamy 3 lata w mieszkaniu, płacac za czynsz i wynajem niecąłe 800 zł. Mamy jedno dziecko, nawiasem mówąc dziś nasza córeczka skóńczyła roczek :smile:  w planach jest szybko drugie.. I włąsnie tu pojawiła się wizja domku, po tym jako koszty wynajęcia mieszkanai dwupokojowego to nie 800  a okolo 1000-1100 zł oczywiście wszystkie rachunki pąłtne dodatkowo. Mieszkanei małę bo 40 m/kw w Krakowie w stanie typu tynki i wylewki a reszta do zasmodzielnego wykonczenia, to koszty 136 000 przy najtanszej lokalizacji. 

Pomyśleliśmy z męzem o działce pod Krakowaem budowalnej i uzbrojonej  w kwocie do 40 000 -  tak do 25 km od Krakowa - ceny realne soro działek do wyboru :wink:  Do tego liczyłam 30 000 papierki i przyłącza juz konkretnie do działki, projekt nas wyjdzie gratisumowa barterowa, juz uzgodniona, no i 150 000 na 100 metrowy domek, przy wykańczaniu tylko  parteru  reszta potem...Na to wszystko kredyt 220 000 , tyle powinnismy dostać i splacac okolo 1200  iesięcznie. Aha, meble mamy juz prawie wszystkie , to czego eni ka to wg mnei okolo 4000 zl góra 

Ni i Zezo, estem z tobą i trzymam kciuki, widze, ze się da i mam nadzieję na jakieś wsparcie od tych którym sę udało :smile:

----------


## holusio

PROSZE ABY OSOBY KTORYM Z 200 ROBI SIE 350 KPLN NIE ZABIERALY GLOSU NA TEMAT PRZEMYSLANEJ BUDOWY DOMU .... TO TYLE ......WKURZYLEM SIE JAK NIGDY... ZEZO DO DZIELA PILEM NIERAZ KAWE W DOMACH ZA 100 -120 TYS OKOLO 150 M2 I WCALE WODA NIE LECIALA DO ZLEWU ZE SZLALCHA OGRODOWEGO A W LAZIENCE BYLY KAFLE NIE SUCHY TYNK... ALE JESTEM WKURZONY....... MOJA MAMA WYDALA 400 KPLN I W DOMU JEST PELEN WYPAS NO SAUNY FINSKIEJ NIE MA....

----------


## areq

> PROSZE ABY OSOBY KTORYM Z 200 ROBI SIE 350 KPLN NIE ZABIERALY GLOSU NA TEMAT PRZEMYSLANEJ BUDOWY DOMU .... TO TYLE ......WKURZYLEM SIE JAK NIGDY... ZEZO DO DZIELA PILEM NIERAZ KAWE W DOMACH ZA 100 -120 TYS OKOLO 150 M2 I WCALE WODA NIE LECIALA DO ZLEWU ZE SZLALCHA OGRODOWEGO A W LAZIENCE BYLY KAFLE NIE SUCHY TYNK... ALE JESTEM WKURZONY....... MOJA MAMA WYDALA 400 KPLN I W DOMU JEST PELEN WYPAS NO SAUNY FINSKIEJ NIE MA....


Wyłącz sobie capsa bo uszy puchną od tego krzyku :smile: 

A i jeszcze wyluzuj z tym wkurzeniem,bo to niepotrzebne...

----------


## holusio

AREQ MOZESZ MOJA WYPOWIEDZ OPINIOWAC JAK CHCESZ ALE wkurzylem sie... TO NAJLZEJSZE SLOWO JAKIEGO MOZNA UZYC - nie chce nikogo obrazac bo nie taki mam charakter...  :Evil:   raczej taki  :big tongue:   popzdrawiam wszystkich budujacych.......

----------


## agamuza

A ja uważam, że zbudujemy dom za za jakies 120 tys zl... 

Taki http://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/CM/co...ly&id_domku=34

Mamy działke, przyjaciół, rodzine, zniżki w składzie budwlanym, wrodzone zdolności majsterkowania (mój połówek prowadzi własna firmę budowlanym - remontuje poki co mieszkania, ale nadszedł czas na NASZ dom) i wiarę, choc ja nie mam juz nerwów na etapie papierków   :smile:  
Ale jestem dobrej myśli i trzymam kciuki za wszystkich, którzy zaczynają domki lub je kończą - oby szybciej.   :smile:

----------


## areq

> AREQ MOZESZ MOJA WYPOWIEDZ OPINIOWAC JAK CHCESZ ALE wkurzylem sie... TO NAJLZEJSZE SLOWO JAKIEGO MOZNA UZYC - nie chce nikogo obrazac bo nie taki mam charakter...   raczej taki   popzdrawiam wszystkich budujacych.......


Ależ przecież nikogo nie obrażasz...Tylko troszkę wyluzuj...To naprawdę niepotrzebne.
Pozdro.

----------


## areq

> A ja uważam, że zbudujemy dom za za jakies 120 tys zl... 
> 
> Taki http://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/CM/co...ly&id_domku=34
> 
> Mamy działke, przyjaciół, rodzine, zniżki w składzie budwlanym, wrodzone zdolności majsterkowania (mój połówek prowadzi własna firmę budowlanym - remontuje poki co mieszkania, ale nadszedł czas na NASZ dom) i wiarę, choc ja nie mam juz nerwów na etapie papierków   
> Ale jestem dobrej myśli i trzymam kciuki za wszystkich, którzy zaczynają domki lub je kończą - oby szybciej.


:Agamuza widzę ,że roztropniej podchodzicie do wyboru projektu.
Domek śliczny!!! Moim zdaniem właściwy wybór. Życzę powodzenia i zmieszczenia się w budżecie!!!

----------


## Aida77

> Napisał Honorata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał zezo
> 
> ...


Babo, nadzieja moja wrócilabo skoro pszesz  ze sie nei da ,a ja wiem że się da :wink:  No więc, jeśli ktoś buduje mały i tani domek, to przypuszczam, ze kuchnia nie jest jakaś wielka...Co do wszelkicjh kosztów bez wykończenia, i bez kuchenki gazowej wiadomo do wynajmowanego nei bedziemy kupować wydaliśmy:

Mebe 1550zl  z BRW do samodzielnego montarzu
panel oświetleniowy  - pisze oddzielnei bo formalnei meble moga być bez niego :wink:  176 zł

stół plu taborety 270 zł
zlewozmywak 315 zł
suszarka do naczyń 160 zł 
zasłny 38 zł
karnisz 62zł

razem 4509złplus kuchenka jakieś 2000 zla mam na myśli inoz/ nierdzewkę bo lodówke, też tak mamy...Tak czy owak wyjdzie taniej, a koszty powinno brać sie chyba bez mebli..bo tutaj ceny są jeszcze bardziej rózne...
lodówka 1900zł

----------


## Aida77

> Kochani, ja już buduję, nie wiem jak wy czytacie te posty.
> Ja nie muszę nic wyceniać, ja już coś nie coś mam.Z
> Z ziemi się już wygrzebałem moi mili.


[/quote]

Zezo właśnie ne wiem, ajk oni to czytają :wink:  Ja doiero jestem w tym miejscu co odpipisuje:0 myslę, ze mieli na mysli autora wątku, ale ponieważ Ty zabierasz czesciej głos niż on, coś im się pomyliło :wink:

----------


## Aida77

> Napisał theRav
> 
> Skoro faktycznie można zbudować do w cenie 100zł/m2 (przy małej powierzchni - czyli tam gdzie m2 jest najdroższy) to jak sądzicie - co powoduje, że większość inwestorów buduje ponad 100% drożej?
> Gdzie tkwi główna różnica?
> 
> 
> niewiele osób buduje domy do 100m2.  a apetyt rosnie w miare jedzenia , sam miałem kupić zwykłe veluxy a kupiłem o 500 zł droższe (na jednym oknie), miałem mieć wylewki zwykłe a zrobiłem miksokretem, miałem miec wełnę dom rocka a wziołem top rocka bo był droższy o 3 zł na metrze. i tak mozna mnozyć. a w kieszeni coraz bardziej pusto. )))



Ja też myśle ze tu ejs głowna, różnicabyl gdzieś wątek o wielkosci domku i tych najmneijszych było naprawde mało...Porównywalan ilosc i zdecydowana większosc to domki 100-150 m 150 -200Jakos tak
A co do apetytuhmm, ja jak zaczyałam marzenia o domku, to miałam powybierane takie z oddzielna częscia typu sypialnai,lazienka garderoba i do tego gabinet, najlepiej na dole oprucz salony , kuchni pomieszzenia gspodrczego garażui sali do ćwiczeń :wink:  a na gorze miały być 3 pokoje dla dzieciw tym jeden rezerwowy na "wpadke" no i jeden pokoj goscinny..

Patrzac juz bardziej realnie stwierdzilismy ze salon nie musi yc do sufitu, ze starczy ok 30 metrow, kuchnia moze byc w formie aneksu, pokoj gościnny mozna połaczyc z gabinetem, no9e potrzebujemy dodatkowej oddzielnje lazienki, ani pokoju do cwiczenzawsze mozna pojsc do siłownie, a garaz mozna dostawci potem..No i powierzchnai spadła do mniej wiecej 50%  :wink:  A wczesnej wydawało mi się to minimum  :smile:

----------


## Aida77

> A tak ogolnie dywagujac, to jest do zastanowienia, czy budowac bardzo mały domek , jak ty, jeszcze dzieląc niewielki metraz na parter i pietro, czy jednak kupic mieszkanie w bloku, ktore przy takim sporym jak na mieszkanie  metrazu, na jednym poziomie, mozna fajnie urzadzic, zagospodarowac. Ja nei znam odpowiedzi, pewnie trzeba tu rozwazyc konkretne domy kontra konkretne mieszkania.




Honorato, za takei pieniadze to mozan kupić mieszkanie Kawalerkę ok 25 m/kw i to neiwykonczone albo do remontu i pytanie czy warto budowac? 75m jak na mieszkanei byłoby duże a tak ejst jeszcze działka, ogród a tkaie małe domki sa prześliczne :smile:  Jak dla mnei dom i trudno się zastanwaić nawet :smile:

----------


## agamuza

> :Agamuza widzę ,że roztropniej podchodzicie do wyboru projektu.
> Domek śliczny!!! Moim zdaniem właściwy wybór. Życzę powodzenia i zmieszczenia się w budżecie!!!


Wiem, że śliczny   :Wink2:   I tani do wybudowania, przy okazji spełania wszystkie nasze wymagania, z czego najważniejsze to osobne miekszanko niezależne dla mojej mamy i garaż dla mojego Piotrka   :Wink2:  
A moje pierwsze zauroczenie wywołał ten projekt 
http://www.domywstylu.pl/projekty/wi...?id=397&ver=CE

Bardzo prędko moja rozsądna połowa mnie uświadomiła o podstawowych prawach taniego budowania   :big grin:

----------


## Aida77

Dobrnełam do końca wątku :wink:  

I wydaje mi się, że tak, że można za 135 000 postawić domek tak 55-60m/kw  z poddaszem nieużytkowym, ale do zaadoptowania   na potem , bez wykończenia wewnętrznego>>> Daltego bez bo takie rzeczy już robilismy i orientacyjne koszty policzymy sami, mnie interesuje tylko domek bez działki, plotow podjazdów itd :wink: 

aha, Zezo, Ty w tych swoich 50 000 masz już instalacje czy nie bo zapomniałam w miedzyczesie   :oops:   A jeśli nei to jakie lcizysz szacunkowe koszty? 

aha a domek to tak planujemy [pomiedzy tym co ma zezo a tym 
co proponuje Mariusz radom...

----------


## radlid

A ja wierzę w to że uda mi się wybudować domek za 100 tys zł i nikt mi nie wmówi że nie .  :big grin:

----------


## Acidtea

*radlid*
jak to będzie 30m2 to tak. Uda Ci się  :Wink2:

----------


## holusio

u mnie za 135 kpln dom do 100 wybudowac mozna  do zamiaszkania w calosci. i to spokojnie.sa trzy domy w ktorych bylem o metrazu ok 150 m2 i wydati krecily sie od  105 do 125 kpln ( nie stosowano w tych domach materialow z wystawki...raczej z dolnej polki cenowej...ale wszystko jest nowe ladne i przytulne)

----------


## zezo

Dawno nie zaglądalem do wątku,   dlaczego??
dlatego że mam dość wszystkich sceptyków co to mówią że się nie da, ze napewno się nie uda, że może i się uda ale byle co to bedzie, itd. itp.
 :Evil:   :Evil:  
Widzę że sami milionerzy mogą się budować, a człek z 100 000 to może ale sobie na nie popatrzeć, bo w/g milionerów to na nic nie wystarczy.

A ja i tak wybuduje i nie zważam na to co piszą inni w tym temacie, jedni twierdzą że się nie da, a ja twierdzę że się da,   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  
pozrdowionka

----------


## andre59

No cóż, jak jesteś pewny swego to buduj.
Każdy może spróbować. Zapisuj tylko WSZYSTKIE wydatki i zobaczymy czy się zmieścisz w zakładanym budżecie.
Powodzenia.

----------


## am00

Oczywiscie, że się da wybudować i nawet wykończyć domek o powierzchni ponad 100m2. Ostatnio kupiłem drzwi przeszklone do pokoju za 3.50zł. Napiszę słownie: trzy złote i pięćdziesiąt groszy. Wygrałem licytację na Allegro i kupiłem, dokładnie takie jakie chciałem.

----------


## Pol_Paweł

Proszę o pomoc w oszacowaniu kosztów wybudowania tego domuku:

http://www.projekty.murator.pl/proje...on=showProject

Najlepiej w dwóch opcjach:
1. Stan surowy zamknięty + instalacje
2. Stan "pod klucz" - standard średni.

Czy podoba się Wam ten projekt ?

Pozdrawiam i Wesołych Świąt

----------


## agamuza

> Proszę o pomoc w oszacowaniu kosztów wybudowania tego domuku:
> 
> http://www.projekty.murator.pl/proje...on=showProject
> 
> Najlepiej w dwóch opcjach:
> 1. Stan surowy zamknięty + instalacje
> 2. Stan "pod klucz" - standard średni.
> 
> Czy podoba się Wam ten projekt ?
> ...


Tu masz wątek odnośnie tego domku 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...=d83+pod+lasem

----------


## andre59

> Oczywiscie, że się da wybudować i nawet wykończyć domek o powierzchni ponad 100m2. Ostatnio kupiłem drzwi przeszklone do pokoju za 3.50zł. Napiszę słownie: trzy złote i pięćdziesiąt groszy. Wygrałem licytację na Allegro i kupiłem, dokładnie takie jakie chciałem.


Jak doliczysz transport to wyjdzie trochę więcej niż 3 zł 50 gr.
Chyba, że *optymiści* koszty transportu pomijają w swoich kalkulacjach.

----------


## am00

> Napisał am00
> 
> Oczywiscie, że się da wybudować i nawet wykończyć domek o powierzchni ponad 100m2. Ostatnio kupiłem drzwi przeszklone do pokoju za 3.50zł. Napiszę słownie: trzy złote i pięćdziesiąt groszy. Wygrałem licytację na Allegro i kupiłem, dokładnie takie jakie chciałem.
> 
> 
> Jak doliczysz transport to wyjdzie trochę więcej niż 3 zł 50 gr.
> Chyba, że *optymiści* koszty transportu pomijają w swoich kalkulacjach.


To był tylko przykład jak zmieścić się w założonym budżecie.

A w tym wypadku z transportem nie miałem problemu, parę km własnym autem, które przystosowane jest do wożenia nart i innych długich rzeczy na dachu.

----------


## jabko

Nie no nie róbie jaj. Przecie nikt nie będzie kupował na allego drzwi okazjonalnie i każde z 8-miu drzwi będzie miał inne.

Ale fakt ze mozna kupić drzwi za 300zł i za 5tyś zł.
I to jedne i drugie ładne i solidne

----------


## jabko

A napisze wam coś jeszcze odnosnie cen.
Dosłownie tydzień temu ze Stanów wrócił nasz kolega z Controlingu i mówi że czytał tam baaaardzo ciekawą ksiażke (cos z Ekonomii) jakiego sławnego gościa.
Pewnie było to znane ale ja o tym wcześniej nie słyszałem.
A wiec:

W pewnym sklepie w Stanach były ozdoby choinkowe po 5, 10 i 20 dolarów. Po niedługim czasie zostały tylko te po 5 dolców a wiec najtańsze.
Szefowa jechała gdzieś na Świeta i powiedziała do pracownika żeby przecenił je na 1 dolca i sprzedał.
Pracownik cos pokićkał i napisał ceną 20 dolców. Wszystkie ozdoby poszły jeszcze tego samego dnia.

Ten sławny Ekonomista dowodził ze jakość produktu jest kompletnie nieważna i liczy siętylko sprytna reklama a wiec wykreowanie produktu i marki.
W farbyce w Czechach na tej samej lini w tym samym zakładzie, tymi samymi ludzmi montuje się trzy rodzaje aut (to samo podwozie, zawiechy itp) Są to Toyota, Citroen i coś tam.
Są to te same auta z innym znaczkiem.
Cena rózni się o kilka tyś zł tylko dlatego że Toyota ma renomę nie psujacej się.

To samo jest w budowlance z Ytongiem itp.
Oczywiscie nikt nie twierdzi że można mieć dobry produkt za grosze ale w większości przypadków jest to ten sam produkt tylko znanej lub nieznanej firmy.
Kiedyś ten Moore reżyser co nie lubi Busha czepił się firmy NIKE (leciały te dokumenty w TV chyba) i wyszło że NIKE kupuje koszulki gdzieś w Azji po 12 centów i z metką NIKE idę 20 razy drozej niż wiszące obok Azjatyckie koszulki, I o co chodzi ??

Genialnym wynalazkiem jest robienie testów. Zauważcie ze wszelkie normy i testy wymyślane i wymuszane są przez wielki koncerny.
Jak rurki Chińskie zaczęły dorównywać cisnieniem Europejskim to szybko wymyślono inne testy na inne parametry w których lepsza jest Europa.


Generalnie poczucie wyższosci tych wszystkich co kupują cudowne materiały w stylu Ytong za ogromną kasę jest tylko poczuciem.

Ostatnio koleżanka szukała poduszek IKEA i wyczaiła pod Wrockiem firmą szyjącą te poduszki z metką IKEA. W szwedzkim sklepie schodzą one po 30zł.
Ona kupiła po 8zł (szwalnia odaje je IKEA po 4zł chyba).
Czy ona ma gorszą poduszkę ??

Czy jest coś niepoprawnego w stwierdzeniu ze w zasadzie wszyscy producenci mają taki sam proces technologiczny na dany materiał ??
Świat jest mały i tak naprawdę wszyscy robią tak samo (jedni mają wdrozony Lean M, 6 sigma itp, lepszy system jakości co skutkuje taką samą ilosciąbraków ale mniej ich wyjeżdża a firmy)
Wiec ceny są po prostu sprytnym wyimaginowaniem jednej marki ponad drugą.

A sie rozpisałem.

Pozdro dla wszystkich i wesołych Świat.
Zarówno tym co kupują najdrozsze markowe materiały jak i tym co kupują tańsze.

----------


## KAS01

Ja podam też podobny przykład.
Gdy byłem w Londynie kupiłem sobie na wyprzedaży bardzo fajną rozpinaną bluzę CATa. Przeceniona była z 75 na 25 funtów. Na metce było napisane, że wyprodukowana została w Hiszpani. Tak się złożyło, że w jednej grupie w szkole językowej byłem z Hiszpanką. I kiedyś przyszliśmy do szkoły w tych samych bluzach. Rózniły się tylko tym, że moja miała metke CATa, poza tym były identyczne (pochodziły z tego samego zakładu). Ona za swoją bluzę zapłaciła w swoim kraju jakieś niewielkie pieniądze. Nie pamietam ile już to było, ale była to niewielka kwota.

----------


## jabko

Tak jest ze wszystkim.
Można zauważyc nawet na sobie ze z trzech rzeczy po 10, 20i 50 zł  rzeczywiscie kupujemy najczęściej tą po 20zł. (a bo to najtańsze po 10zł to pewnie gówniane a aż takie dobre po 50 mi nie potrzebne)

A z cen podobnych wybieramy znaną markę ( o ile nie jest duzo droższa a tylko jakieś 10-20%)

Firmy kombinują jak mogą i stosująwszelkie chwyty byleby były skuteczne.

----------


## gosciu01

> A napisze wam coś jeszcze odnosnie cen...


no to pięknie jabko, pięknie !

wygadałeś o co chodzi.

teraz to już wszyscy będą wiedzieli ...




 :Wink2:

----------


## m.dworek

jak wybudowac tani dom?
czyli zgaduję, ze nie stac na placenie 4 tys podatku rocznie...?

w takim razie nalezy zbudowac stary, zuzyty, rozpadajacy sie budynek z materialow wyłącznie z odzysku, bo w przeciwnym razie nie ominie nas płacenie 4000 rocznie bo praktzcznie kazdy nowo wybudowanzy dom to super luksus i plebs nie ma "prawa" w takim luksusie mieszkac

wszyscy do ziemianek
chyba ze zarabiacie krocie -ale wtedy to juyz prosciej w hotelu zamieszkac


co za g...ny kraj...

wesołych świąt

----------


## jabko

Leonie nie rozumieju Twojego posta.   :Lol:   :oops:

----------


## KonAn

> Leonie nie rozumieju Twojego posta.


A ja Jabko nie ponimaju Twojego rosyjskiego.A tak poważnie to, żeby zrozumieć Leona to przeczytaj wątek tegoż autora "kastralny koszmar"(w Wymianie doświadczeń).

----------


## Jan Przestrzelski

taki mały dim parterowy za 100tys.mogę ci wybudować (:,tylko jest mała kolejka

----------


## rafałek

Tak czytam ten wątek i z jednej strony wierzę, że daje się wybudować dom o pow zbliżonej do 100m2 za 100 tys, ale z innej strony to nie wiem, czy ten dom byłby spełnieniem moich marzeń. Od niedawna mieszkamy na pow. 127m2. Do tego garaż z kotłownią i pom. gospodarczym o pow 44m2. Całość kosztowała sporo więcej niż te 100 tys i najwięcej uciekło w tym roku. Teraz dopiero widzę jak wiele elementó było niedoszacowanych i jak wiele nie zrobiliśmy. Jak się dobrze przyjże, to dom o pow 100m2 za 100 tys będzie wielkim kompromisem i tu należy zadać sobie pytanie czy na obecnym etapie życia chcę tego. Jeśli miał bym 20 lat więcej to na pewno nic więcej by mi nie było potrzeba, jednak teraz to na pewno nie. Jesteśmy rodziną 2+2 i obecnie 127m2 to jest tak na styk. Każde dziecko ma swój pokój, my sypialnię, do tego salon który z częścią jadalnianą ma 27m2 (czy to tak dużo?). Dom starałem się by był na jakimś tam poziomie i tu zaczyna się podział kosztó i to dosć znaczny. Czy należy budując na całe życie wybierać program minimum (przyjmuję do kalkulacji, że nie chemy przez najbliższe 20 lat nic wymieniać - okna, drzwi itp. i być z nich zadowolonym). W początkowych postach ktoś łądnie wyliczył planowane koszty wykończeniówki. No ładnie. Tylko, że na pewnych etapach jest albo za mało, albo ascetycznie. Wiem, że wątek dotyczy nas czyli osób nie posiadających zbyt wiele gotówki, ale czy oszczędności typu jedno gniazdko na pokój i wszystko na 2 bezpiecznikach ma sens, czy ma sens ciagnięcie przedłużaczy? Nie widziałem w tych wyliczeniach żadnego osprzętu, armatury itp. Kupiłem tanie gniazda, wyłączniki itp a i tak kosztowały ok 800 zł, do tego tablica rozdzielcza. To kosztuje. Można do domu kupić tanie drzwi wejściowe za 1000 zł ale mam takie jako boczne przy garażu i na pewno bym nie chciał takich jako główne (za toporne i za zimne - czy oszczędność teraz ma dociskać koszty ogrzewania przez wieczność - gdzie tu logika?). Bardzo dużo podbijają cenę drobiazgi ułatwiające życie. Oczywiście, można mieć silną wolę, ale przecież uciekamy na lepsze. Wprowadzając się chcemy mieszkać w jakiś warunkach. Czy budując na styk za 100 tys zastanawiamy się na co się wprowadzimy i kiedy będzie nas stać na podniesienie komfortu w naszym domu? Radość z nowego szybko mija, a potem pojawia się rosnący apetyt. PEwne sprawy dają się łatwo zmieniać, ale pewne oszczędności ciągną się latami.
My dobrze zamkneliśmy budowę - na zero. Teraz zbieramy na: ogrodzenie z boków i tyłu (przód to inna bajka), na podjazd i pożądny chodnik, na elewację, na wykończenie poddasza i jak na razie nie wygląda to różowo. Trzeba będzie jeszcze wielu lat, nim zrealizujemy te marzenia, bo przecież dzieci kosztują, do tego bieżące wydatki.
Trzeba dobrze kalkulować i nie oszukiwać się, że nie będziemy chcieli więcej w przyszłości. Ceny powoli pną się w górę. My zaczynaliśmy przed słąwetnym majem i to z dużym zapasem materiałów. Na dzień dzisiejszy wiem na 100%, że nie stać nas na ponowienie tego osiągnięcia jakim była (włąściwie jest) budowa naszego domu. Liczmy dokłądnie i nie popadajmy w euforię, a już na pewno nie sugerujmy się stanem surowym. Pamiętajmy że dookoła domu też jest sporo do zrobienia i to wcale mało nie kosztuje.

Pozdrawiam i życzę dużo szczęscia i trafnych kalkulacji.

----------


## NOTO

> Jesteśmy rodziną 2+2 i obecnie 127m2 to jest tak na styk. Każde dziecko ma swój pokój, my sypialnię, do tego salon który z częścią jadalnianą ma 27m2 (czy to tak dużo?).


Nie widziałem projektu domu i układu pomieszczeń. Ja mam dom 112 m2 w którym salon z jadalnią ma 35 m2 do tego 3 pokoje po 15 m2 + 2 łazienki i pomieszczenie gosp.    
Co chciałem pokazać ... że realizacja planów może mieć różną postać. 
I wiele rzeczy, które podpatrzymy u innych pozwalają obniżyć cenę domu  i życ na odpowiednim poziomie.

Dlatego popieram budowanie skromnych i przemyślanych domów. To wcale nie musi być drogie. Jak wyrośniesz z danego domu to powinno cie być stać po sprzedaży domu na wybudowanie nastepnego. 

Czyżby stracił na wartości ? Dlaczego ....

----------


## rafałek

> Nie widziałem projektu domu i układu pomieszczeń. Ja mam dom 112 m2 w którym salon z jadalnią ma 35 m2 do tego 3 pokoje po 15 m2 + 2 łazienki i pomieszczenie gosp.    
> Co chciałem pokazać ... że realizacja planów może mieć różną postać. 
> I wiele rzeczy, które podpatrzymy u innych pozwalają obniżyć cenę domu  i życ na odpowiednim poziomie.


I tu właśnie widać jak bardzo mogą się różnić oczekiwania. Z tego co piszesz wynika, że równo dzieląc kuchnia i łazienki mają po 6,6m2. Nie liczę pom gospodarczego które jeszcze pomniejszy te powierzchnie ale nawet pomijając to jedno pomieszczenie dla mnie jest ciasno. Obecnie mamy łazienkę 7m2 i jak są 2 osoby to już gęsto, jak wpadną dzeciaki to tłok. Kuchnię mamy 10m2 i to jest absolutne minimum. Wcale przez to nie chcę powiedzieć, że Tobie jest źle, ale nie możemy się wzorować na odczuciach innych. Może się okazać, że ktoś pójdzie w Twoje ślady i powie, że czuje się jak w klatce. Znam ludzi który pobudowali domek gdzie sypialnie maja 6-7m2 i są zadowoleni, ale czy to oznacza, że każdy z nas będzie? I jakoś wcale nie jestem przekonany, że ich dzieci są takie szczęśliwe.
Wracając do mojego przypadku. Ja będę jeszcze robił górę, czyli powiększę metrarz, ale już potrzebuję pokoju do pracy, potrzebujo go moja zona. Możemy się pomieścić w jednym większym, ale na pewno nie mniejszym niż 12m2. Do tego juz odczuwamu potrzebę osobnego kątu na TV bo salon nie temu służy, że przychodzą goście i wszyscy mają się gapić w TV - do tego będzie osobny kąt w holu na górze. No i wreszcie kiedyś przyjdą do nas rodzice... A co będzie za 20 lat? nie wiem i mnie to na razie nie interesuje. Jak przyjdzie czas to znajdzie się rada. Na razie staram się by dom był na miarę naszych potrzeb i żyło się w nim wygodnie. 
Może wynika to z tego, że zawsze miałem swój pokój i mieszkałem na powierzchniach wiekszych niż 50m2 - to było najmniejsze mieszkanie w jakim mieszkałem i przyznam, że było ciasno.
Jeszcze raz podkreślam, że to, że jeden pobuduje dom za 100 tys wcale nie oznacza, że uda się to innemu, a jak się uda to będzie zadowolony z efektu. Jeszcze raz uczulam, by każdy dobrze sobie wszystko przemyślał, a w szczególności standard w jakim chce żyć i brał poprawkę na możliwości. Moze się przecież okazać, że dom będzie, ale poza nim nic i nie będzie szans na oszczędności bo dom i rodzina pożrą wszystko. A co z ogrodem, płotem i innymi tego typu dodatkami? Przecież trzeba jeszcze potem zyć, a tu już straszą katastrem. To nie jest łatwy wybór.

----------


## jabko

> ...Obecnie mamy łazienkę 7m2 i jak są 2 osoby to już gęsto, jak wpadną dzeciaki to tłok. Kuchnię mamy 10m2 i to jest absolutne minimum. ...


Oj to ja w mieszkaniu mam 16m2 kuchni i 8m2 łazienki.

W projekcie mam 12m2 łazienki i 16m2 kuchni.

Nie ma sensu budować pokoju mniejszego niż 12m2 (to minimum oprócz pom. gospodarczego i małej łazienki na dole).

Ale nie przesadzaj rafalek. W 130m2 użytkowej spokojnie można się pomieścić i mieć duze pokoje, łazienki i kuchnie.

Weź też pod uwagę że teraz z dwójka dzieci masz maxymalne zapotrzebowanie na powierzchnie. Dzieci 15lat - interat, akademik, własne mieszkanie i po ptokach.
Zapotrzebowanie ci sie zmniejszy i zostaniesz a dwoma pustymi pokojami dzieci.
Trzeba budować na teraźniejsze potrzeby i tyle (wiecej nie) bo potem i tak się okaże że dom jest za duży.

Teraz w mieszkaniu mam 107m2 z jednym dzieckim i....no właśnie i... nie używam praktycznie w ogóle jednego pokoiku a jeden jest po prostu graciarnią na materiały naukowe, niepotrzebne meble itp.
Nie za duży, nie za mały ale w sam raz
W projekcie mam 129m2 użytkowej i myśle ze to troche za duzo ale żonka się uprarła   :Lol:

----------


## Marzin

Witam serdecznie forumowiczów!

Na stronach muratora grzebię od niedawna, ale dzięki wolnym dniom pierwszy raz zajrzałem na forum. Korzystając z tematu budowy taniego domu, chciałem skonsultować się z Wami w pewnych kwestiach. 
Tak się złożyło, że z powodu pracy przeniosłem się z małego miasteczka i pomieszkuję w Poznaniu. A ponieważ mieszkanie w bloku, to dla mnie jak kara, zaczęłem rozglądać się za miejscem pod budowę domku. Ze względu na dojeżdżanie do pracy wybrałem wieś Rokietnicę.
Działka 959 mkw, położona przy drodze utwardzonej, możliwości techniczne na przyłącza są. Cena 40 tyś. OK, działka spoko, pieniązki się znajdą bez kredytów. Ale problem zaczyna się, bo na samą budowę będę musiał wziąść kredyt. W tym tygodniu wystąpię o warunki zabudowy, musiałem rozejrzeć się za projektem. Po godzinach przez komputerem znalazłem to: http://www.dom-parterowy.pl/ projekt o nazwie pm03. Jego wielkość na styk pasuje do działki.
Mały, prosty, myślę, że nie powinien być drogi. 
Właśnie, i teraz moje rozterki. 
Planuję kredyt 150tyś zł. Zakładając, że będę dysponował działką ze wszystkimi przyłączami, mogę uznać to za kwotę w miarę bezpieczną?
Muszę też napisać, że z powodu pracy nie jest możliwe, żebym sam wynajął majstrów i ich pilnował, muszę iść raczej w kierunku podpisania umowy/umów na wykonanie poszczególnych etapów budowy. Czyli stan surowy zamknięty pozostawie jakiejś firmie, natomiast wszelkie instalacje mogę zrobić sam, czy z pomocą rodziny, a wykończenie powierzyć dobremu koledze, który nie jest najtańszy, ale mogę mu zaufać.
Myślicie, że takim systemem dam radę wydłubać coś za te 150 tyś. ???

Czekam na opinie.   :big tongue:

----------


## stiff

Z tym szczęściem dzieci spowodowanym małym metrażem domku to trochę przesadziłeś - ja mieszkałem z rodzicami i siostrą 15 lat w 3 pokojowym mieszkaniu (56 m2 ) i jakoś nigdy nie pomyślałem w ten sposób że jestem nieszczęśliwy z tego powodu że mam pokój 9m2 a nie 15.Teraz mieszkam już ze swoją rodzinką na takim samym metrażu i też nie narzekam.Z mojego punktu widzenia buduję domek nie do końca po to żeby  powiększyć sobie metraż ale po to by wreszcie wyrwać się z tego blokowiska i zamieszkać na swojej własnej ziemi,a to  że powiększy mi się metraż z 56 na 90 to oczywiście fajnie.Dlatego uważam że rozmowy na temat wielkości domu są raczej nic nie wnoszące bo każdy ma inne potrzeby,inne możliwości finansowe w innych warunkach się wychował itp.pozd.

----------


## rafałek

*jabko* - ja się tylko ustosunkowałem do powierzchni podanej przez NOTO. Sam widzisz, że i Ty robisz większą kuchnię i łazienkę. Nie uważam, że to co On będzie miał to dla NIEGO za mało ale dla mnie tak i podejrzewam, że dla Ciebie też (tak mi się wydaje po tym co napisałeś).

*stiff* - ty się może czyłeś szczęśliwy - kolega na podobnym metrażu jak również moja żona nie czuli się szczęśliwi. Jak obecnie popatrzę na to co moje dziaeciaki wyprawiają przy zabawach, jak na naoc nie trzeba likwidować budowli by rozłożyć łóżko, a rano wszystko od nowa to wybacz, ale się z Tobą nie zgodzę.

Co do możliwości finansowych, bo chyba o nie tu ciągle chodzi - powtarzam, że czasami pójście na minimum może być nienajlepszym rozwiązaniem, bo szczęście szybko mija a niekiedy potrzeby rosną i tylko na to pragnę uczulić.

----------


## jabko

> ... Sam widzisz, że i Ty robisz większą kuchnię i łazienkę. Nie uważam, że to co On będzie miał to dla NIEGO za mało ale dla mnie tak i podejrzewam, że dla Ciebie też (tak mi się wydaje po tym co napisałeś)...


Zgoda, zgoda. Chodzi mi tylko o to zeby nie budować bezsensownie za dużych domów.
A jak wyżej napisałem z doświadczeniai upodobania sądzę że pokój poniżej 3x4m to klitka. Lepiej zrobić jeden pokój mniej.

----------


## areq

> Witam serdecznie forumowiczów!
> 
> 
> Mały, prosty, myślę, że nie powinien być drogi. 
> Właśnie, i teraz moje rozterki. 
> Planuję kredyt 150tyś zł. Zakładając, że będę dysponował działką ze wszystkimi przyłączami, mogę uznać to za kwotę w miarę bezpieczną?
> Myślicie, że takim systemem dam radę wydłubać coś za te 150 tyś. ???
> 
> Czekam na opinie.


W Rokietnicy dokładniej na osiedlu "Zamysłowo" prawie identyczny budynek, tyle że strop był drewniany, kumpela postawiła rok temu /jeszcze przed majem :sad: / za równe 150tys. zł - pracy własnej zero,no chyba,że grabiła teren :smile:  Firma budujaca nie najtańsza,ale też nie Budimex :smile: 
Jeśli chcesz wiedziec coś więcej to napisz na  :tongue: riv.

----------


## albert z drzazgowej

Witam
Firma Rembiewski buduje domy wg własnego projektu za 1300 zł za m/kw gotowe do zamieszkania; mój dom wybudują wiosną. Proponuję zajrzeć na ich stronę

----------


## Nefer

Tak sobie poczytałam i wiecie co mi wyszło ?

Najtańsze możliwe mieszkanie w W-wie dla 4 osób (2 my + 2 nastolatki) to co najmniej 65-70 mkw. to oznacza (lekko licząc) 250.000 i to w bloku z wielkiej płyty w nieciekawym miejscu.

Tylko, że ja mam na głowie jeszcze teścia po udarze, teściową bliżej 70-tki i jej drugiego syna z zespołem Downa. Wiecie co się dzieje jak teściowa ląduje w szpitalu ? Mam 2 mieszkania ( żoliborz i powiśle) i rozrywam się na kawałki.

Żeby zmieścić wszystkich potrzebuję mieszkania ok. 100 - 120 mkw - minimum. A takie mieszkanie to się zaczyna od 450.000 mkw w baaardzo marnym miejscu.

To ja wolę na działce, bez sąsiadów za ścianą pierdzących w wannie, imprez w melinie piętro niżej i karaluchów wychodzących z zsypu.

Za te same pieniądze .(fakt - działka rodzinna z mediami na terenie - bez tego sobie nie wyobrażam)

----------


## rafałek

Co do tanich firm budujących pod klucz. Mam w mojej okolicy takie dwie i nawet jeśli by koszt budowy wychodził 1000 zł za m2 to bym się nie skusił. Za oknem mam teraz -2 stopnie i pada śniej. Jedna z tych firm właśnie ciągnie mury z PH. Druga firma stawia domki i niewielkie bloczki (takie na 4-6 rodzin, każdy ma włąsny kawałęk ogrodu, garaż itp.) Jak na razie to jeszcze nie słyszałęm dobrek opinii o tych domach. Budowane są po najmniejszej linii oporu, byle myło taniej. Pewien hydraulik opowaiadał, jak się przekuwał przez ścianę fundamentową. Mówi, że byłą to czysta przyjemność i nie potzreba było nawet specjalnych sprzętów - wystarczył młotek 500g i przecinak. Przy wylweaniu posadzek by zaoszczędzić na ociepleniu w beto dodawano rozdrobniony styropian - to było całe ocieplenie. Ogólnie wszystko robione dla obniżeznia kosztów. I co... i można mieć tam mieszkanko w granicach 100 m2 za ok 100 tys. tylko, że ja nigdy bym się na to nie skusił. Prawda jest taka, że nie można mieć dobrego domu za malutkie pieniądze. W systemie gospodarczym możemy jeszce obniżyć koszty wykonując wiele prac samemu, przesuwając pewne sprawy na inny termin, ale w przypadku firmy trzeba opłacić ludzi, nadzór no i sama firma (mają śliczne autka itp) też się przecież utrzymuje z tego. Tak więc jestem sceptykiem i już takim pozostanę.

----------


## jabko

rafałek jak sobie sam nie zbudujesz porządnie to nikt za Ciebie tego nie zrobi.
A jak robi to firma to trzeba ich pilnować ...i to bardzo.

Nie ufać nikomu. Nawet sobie.  :Lol:

----------


## kropi

Z czystej logiki wynika, że nie ma prawa być nic tańszego od systemu gospodarczego (aż się rymło  :wink:  ) . Jedno na czym firma jest w stanie urwać koszty to hurtowo kupując materiały, co w dzisiejszych realiach może dać korzyści rzędu 10% może, a może nie. Resztę oszczędności robią tnąc po jakości ("panie, fto by to jodł, dyć to lo letników"), przecież sami w tym nie będą mieszkać a gwarancja kończy się po 2 latach i hulaj dusza, szukaj wiatru w  polu...

Jeśli powszechnie wiadomo, że cena 1 metra w sensownej jakości wykończenia wynosi co najmniej 1700 zł a firma X buduje za 1000 i jeszcze na tym zarabia - to osobiście wietrzę tu jakiś podstęp.

Swego czasu podchodziłęm do budowy domu szkieletowego i znalazłem firmę, która takowe domy buduje "pod klucz" w cenie 1200. Hmm, pomyślałem sobie, a nuż widelec? Po sprawdzeniu (przez fachowca w zakresie budowy takich domów) okazało się, że stan "pod klucz" od stanu "do zamieszkania również zimą" dzieli co najmniej kilkanaście tysięcy (a tak żeby było z sensem to kilkadziesiąt): dach miał być z papy, ogrzewania brak, ocieplenia całe 14 cm wełny, wyposażenia brak, nawet kontaktów czy gniazdek zero, okna stolbud z wichurką gratis, bez rynien, odgromnika i też co do schodów wewnętrznych panienka nie była na 100% pewna czy dają   :ohmy:  Natomiast była pewna, że zewnętrzne tarasy i schodki płatne dodatkowo... a, w standardzie była jeszcze boazeria świerkowa  :Confused:  nielakierowana of kors.

Zatem podpisując umowę z wykonawcą stanu "pod klucz" warto poddać ją weryfikacji przez kogoś, kto ma choć blade pojęcie o  budowlance w danej technologii, oraz uzyskać na piśmie szczegóły, zwłaszcza w co bardziej kluczowych kwestiach  :big tongue: 

<EDIT>

Teraz jestem po lekturze całego wątku i zdecydowanie popieram OPTYMISTÓW   :big tongue:  Dlaczego?
- można wybudować taniej, oszczędzając na wykończeniówce, dobierając projekt "tani w budowie", licząc metry na potrzeby a nie na pokaz. Nie da się (a w zasadzie nie opłaca się) oszczędzać na rzeczach podstawowych typu instalacje (jedno gniazdko w pokoju to jakiś kosmiczny horror, więcej - w ramach oszczędności warto byłoby zrobić np. 2 instalacje antenowe, rozprowadzić skrętkę do każdego pokoju, może linię telefoniczną też - teraz to koszt kilkunastu metrów kabla, potem - prucie murów...)
- każdemu według potrzeb a przede wszystkim możliwości - to co przewija się w wielu postach - nie da się pogodzić tych, co chcą 300 metów w marmurach z tymi co na 80 się zmieszczą w drewnie - a z obu grup śmieją się ci, co mają 1000 metrów z basenem itd, itp...
- mały dom to także mniejsze koszty ogrzania, mniej roboty przy sprzątaniu, mniej łazienek, okien do umycia itd - patrzmy też na to co będzie "potem".

My przyjęliśmy założenie budowy w etapach - domek "Biedronka" z Archetonu - super prosta konstrukcja z jednocześnie dosyć wysokim poddaszem, bez dużych strat na "skosy", dodatkowo mały stryszek nad tym wszystkim, powierzchnia w podłodze 2x80, użytkowej nawet nie pamiętam   :oops:  ale cos pod 120.

Fundamenty już są, postawimy, zadaszymy i wykończymy sam parter, zobaczymy jak to wygląda od strony kosztów realnie poniesionych i jak starczy kasiory weźmiemy się za poddasze. Jak nie - poczekamy, poskładamy... lepiej mieć 80 metrów wykończonego niż 160 w wylewkach   :Lol:  Dokładnego kosztorysu nie robiliśmy ale tak na oko na ten projekt (ściany z u220+styropian albo wełna, okna drewniane, w środku panele, ogrzewanie kominkiem i konwektorami póki gazu nie pociągną, kuchnię i graty przyciągniemy z naszego M) powinno wystarczyć w granicach 150,000 bez specjalnego zaangażowania własnych sił. Te się przydadzą na poddaszu, które chcę zrobić sam "w wolnych chwilach" tak jak zrobiłem swoje obecne mieszkanko - zajęło mi to 1,5 roku ale efekt jest niezły, przy czym kapitalka z wymianą okien, zrywaniem pcv, wylewkami, gładziami na 56 metrach wyszła mi w granicach 12,000  :cool:

----------


## Aida77

ehh, no ja to narazie głowkuje nad projektemzeby jak najtaniej ale zeby nasze min wymagan bylo spelnionewiem ze tak jak rafal pisze  treba się liczyc z tym ze moze nei bedzie wiecej ale porownujac wiekszosc rzeczy do 30m/kw wszystko wygląda super...My to głowne oszczedosci planujemy na wykończeni9owce.... no i najpierw parter potem dopiero reszta... na rwazie nei znalazłam nic dla nas... no i metaż pewnie 100-110 ;0

----------


## Aida77

hejka i co wątek cichy jakis ostatnio/ Ja mysle nad projektem juz bardiej konkretnie planuje co i jak zeby bylo to co chcemy jak najtaniej a potem do architekta i indywidualmny :wink:  jak skoncze to sie pochwale :smile: :0

----------


## KvM

> Cena rózni się o kilka tyś zł tylko dlatego że Toyota ma renomę nie psujacej się.


Sory, ale Citroen i Tyota to nie są te same auta, nawet jeśli mają takie same silniki i płytę podłogową, to nie znaczy, że różnią się tylko znaczkiem. A owa renoma wynika jednak ze statystyk awaryjności... Pozostałe uproszczenia dla mnie też są nie do przyjęcia.
Wracając do budowy domu - też mam zamiar zrobić go tanio.
Oszczędzać będę przede wszystkim na instalacji grzewczej (mam zamiar wydać na nią max 2 tys zł) oraz na wykończeniu.
Pewne rzeczy po prostu są dla mnie zbyteczne, a jakość ma znaczenie tylko wtedy gdy jest niezbędna do zapewnienia np sprawnego, długiego działania jakiegos urządzenia. Nie interesuje mnie najmodniejszy kolor kafelek, czy też złote krany. Kilka lat temu kupiłem za 160zł wylewkę z termostatem i działa do dziś.
W niektórych przypadkach można wybrać jednocześnie tanie i bardzo dobre jakosciowo materiały (np silikaty).

----------


## Trini

z całego wątku wysnuwa się jeden wniosek

przeczytałam tonę rad, i argumentów za i przeciw

jedni twierdzą, że sie nie da

inni twierdzą że się da

osiem stron wątku

i wniosek taki:

Ci co uważają że się nie da nie przekonają tych co uważają, że sie da

Ci co uważają że sie da nie przekonają tych co uważają że się nie da

Weszłam na ten wątek z przeświadczeniem ze się da.

I pomimo całej litanii argumentów tych co mówią że się nie da, ja uważam, że się da.

Czyli - każdy ma swoje racje a ze racja jest jak d... to kazdy ma swoją.
I każdy kto się udzielił w tym wątku jest na tyle zakamieniały w swoim twierdzeniu że nic go nie przekona.

Czy trzeba czegoś wiecej?  :smile:

----------


## jabko

> Sory, ale Citroen i Tyota to nie są te same auta, nawet jeśli mają takie same silniki i płytę podłogową, to nie znaczy, że różnią się tylko znaczkiem. A owa renoma wynika jednak ze statystyk awaryjności.


Tiaaaa
Nawet Nissan micra jest w Dekrze na 15tym miejscu a toyoty na 40stym.
A kto mówi że mała micra mniej awaryjna od Toyoty ?? Nikt.




> Wracając do budowy domu - też mam zamiar zrobić go tanio.
> Oszczędzać będę przede wszystkim na instalacji grzewczej (mam zamiar wydać na nią max 2 tys zł) oraz na wykończeniu...


Też chce jak najtaniej ale na grzewczej bym nie oszczędzał.

Dobrze mówią że pierwszy dom dla wroga, drugi przyjaciel, trzeci sobie.
miałem juzjedną budowę i wiem że na grzewczej sie nie oszczędza.
Rurki plastykowe klejone, próba szczelności, kompensacje wszystko zgodnie z wytycznymi (sam sprawdzałem) - po 2 latach dwa rozszczelnienia na kolankach.
Piec Beretta - siakiś głośniejszy od znajomych i raz się spaliła pompka (nie wiedzieć czemu).

To samo z oknami (mam super). Nie warto brać badziewia taniego a potem narzekać że sie nie chca zamykać.

Ogólnie na samych waznych materiałach nie ma co oszczędzać.

Oszczędności robie na stropie - tani a mocny i bezpieczny
Robociźnie - b.dużo umiem sam i mam możliwosci (maszyny itp)
Balkony - wcale albo drewniany wyk. po budowie do elewacji

A z wykończeniem to masz rację.
Baterie są ładne po 150zł i działaja 15 lat a są też po 2tyś zł też ładne i tez działaja 15 lat. I tak ze wszystkim

----------


## areq

> Oszczędzać będę przede wszystkim na instalacji grzewczej (mam zamiar wydać na nią max 2 tys zł) oraz na wykończeniu.
> Pewne rzeczy po prostu są dla mnie zbyteczne, a jakość ma znaczenie tylko wtedy gdy jest niezbędna do zapewnienia np sprawnego, długiego działania jakiegos urządzenia.


Jak wydasz na kompletną instalacje grzewczą 2 tys. to zostaniesz niekoronowanym mistrzem świata  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: 
Na wykończeniu się z Tobą zgodzę,można oszczędzić naprawdę sporo pieniążków.

----------


## jabko

> Jak wydasz na kompletną instalacje grzewczą 2 tys. to zostaniesz niekoronowanym mistrzem świata


Zalanym i zamarzniętym .......  ale nadal mistrzem  :smile:

----------


## KvM

> Napisał areq
> 
> Jak wydasz na kompletną instalacje grzewczą 2 tys. to zostaniesz niekoronowanym mistrzem świata 
> 
> 
> Zalanym i zamarzniętym .......  ale nadal mistrzem


Oj dlaczego Wy macie takie wąskie pomysły. A kto powiedział, że instalacja grzewcza to muszą być rury?
Po pierwsze spodziewane zapotrzebowanie na moc wynosić będzie ok 8-9KW, a po drugie instalacją grzewczą będzie wysokiej klasy drut oporowy zatopiony w wylewce. Kwota 2 tys zł zapewni sprzęt najwyższej klasy, a przewidywana moc jest policzona z zapasem pozwalajacym na ogrzewanie domu w zdecydowanej większości w drugiej taryfie.
Oczywiście dom nieduży, więcej niż dobrze ocieplony w najcieplejszej strefie klimatycznej.

----------


## jabko

> ...Po pierwsze spodziewane zapotrzebowanie na moc wynosić będzie ok 8-9KW, a po drugie instalacją grzewczą będzie wysokiej klasy drut oporowy zatopiony w wylewce. Kwota 2 tys zł zapewni sprzęt najwyższej klasy...


aaaaa
Prądowiec.
No tak.
2 tys na inwestycję i po tysiączku miesięcznie później.

Ale i tak 2tyś zł z robocizną nie wystarczy.

----------


## areq

> Oj dlaczego Wy macie takie wąskie pomysły. A kto powiedział, że instalacja grzewcza to muszą być rury?


Ależ kolego KvM już wcześniej prześledziłem z uwagą niektóre wątki o ogrzewaniu prądem Twojego autorstwa,więc wiedziałem o jakim typie instalacji mówisz.BTW taki typ ogrzewania przy zapotrzebowaniu na 8-9kV wymaga :smile:  :smile:  zbudowania przy domu przynajmniej mini elektrowni wodnej :smile:  :smile:  lub grubego portfela :smile: 

A tak serio,jestem ciekawy jak już zbudujesz ten system grzewczy to liczę na zapreazentowanie go szerzej na forum...to bardzo ciekawa koncepcja.

----------


## KvM

> 2 tys na inwestycję i po tysiączku miesięcznie później.
> 
> Ale i tak 2tyś zł z robocizną nie wystarczy.


No potysiączku owszem ale za sezon.
5MWh rocznie to jest mój cel energetyczny (współczynnik na metr kwadratowy na poziomie tego co osiągnął Jezier)  - razy 20gr za 1kWh daje piękne 1000zł za ogrzewanie.
2tyś zł jest kwotą wystarczającą łącznie z robocizną (własną). 

Do areq:
Obecnie użytkuję elektryczny system grzewczy - nieco inny niż planuję do domu, ale zapotrzebowanie na energię do ogrzewania mam teraz sporo większe niż planowane i problemy inne (budynek blisko stuletni).
Oczywiście, że jak zbuduję to się pochwalę. Trochę czasu jeszcze jednak musi upłynąć.

----------


## jabko

Czemu wszyscy prądowcy których znam (jest ich niewielu) płacą kosmiczne ceny za ogrzewanie a tu na forum niektórzy usilnie przekonują że prąd jest tani. Wręcz tani jak węgiel. Dziwne to.

Przykład moja ciocia.
Styro. 8cm, piec na prąd (nie wiem dokładnie jaki i o co chodzi)

Dosłownie po jednym sezonie na gwałt kupowali kosioł na paliwo stałe (a mi w spadku dostał się sterownik Euroster he he )

1000zł to = 2,5t ekogroszku 
Niezwykle ciekawe.

Dość ze najtańsza inwestycja to jeszcze najmniejsze rachunki miesięczne. Perpetum mobile ??

----------


## Wwiola

> Dość ze najtańsza inwestycja to jeszcze najmniejsze rachunki miesięczne.


Bo oni wszyscy liczą tak :
- instalacja - 2tys.
- rachunki (daj Boże) 1 tys. rocznie
...

- Dodatkowe ocieplenie domu : kilkanaście (dziesiąt ?) tys.  No, ale instalacja przecież tylko 2-tys. Po co psuć swoje dobre samopoczucie.

Jeden Jezier pisze rzeczowo i prawdziwie : tak zainwestowałem dodatkowa kasę w ocieplenie i teraz grzanie prądem DLA MNIE jest najkorzystniejsze.

Ja z kolei zainwestuję w c.o. wodne i gaz. I wierzę w to, że w razrachunku 
powiedzmy 10 letnim, wyjdziemy na to samo. Że prąd wyjdzie taniej jakoś uwierzyć nie chcę.

----------


## KvM

Jabko nie spotkałem się jeszcze z wypowiedzią, że prąd jest tańszy niż węgiel! Jeśli gdzieś widziałeś taką opinię, to ją wskaż bo ciekaw jestem kto jest autorem.

Prąd może być (ale nie musi) najtańszym sposobem ogrzewania z pośród tych w pełni automatycznych (tj GZ, propan, olej ).
Aby prąd był tańszy niż GZ musi być spełnione kilka warunków, a jednym z nich (podstawowym) jest niewielkie zapotrzebowanie na ciepło.

Poprzez koszt ogrzewania nie rozumiem jedynie kosztów samego nośnika energii, bo koszty dodatkowe mogą stanowić dość spory procent.
Mało kto ma ochotę przyznać, że serwisowanie kotła, instalacji gazowej, instalcji CO. komina trzeba co jakiś czas zrobić i że to kosztuje. Mało kto zauważa prostą rzecz, że po 10, 15 czy najdalej po 20 latach instalację grzewczą trzeba będzie wymienić na nową i zadaje sobie pytanie czy aby nie trzeba byłoby tych kosztów też dodać do kosztów ogólnej eksploatacji instalacji.

Prąd jako medium jest nieco bardziej wymagający w instalacji (jej przemyśleniu/zaprojektowaniu, bo sama realizacja jest najprostsza).

Aby prąd był w eksploatacji tani należy korzystać z taniej taryfy - stworzonej właśnie na potrzeby grzewcze.
Można to stosunkowo prosto osiągnąć, ale na pewno nie podłączając piecyk elektryczny do wodnej instalacji C.O. !!!

Aby w pełni wykorzystać możliwości jakie daje prąd elektryczny trzeba zainstalować sensowne sterowanie (ale ma to sens tylko dla starych domów/mieszkań z dużym zapotrzebowaniem na ciepło/m2 ).

Od lat grzeję prądem i wychodzi mi taniej niż gaz ziemny u sąsiadów (identyczna powierzchnia i zapotrzebowanie na ciepło) licząc tylko koszt samego nośnika. Takie rezultaty osiagam nie dlatego, że marznę (mam małe dzieci), ale dlatego, że odpowiednio sterując ogrzewaniem oszczędzam energię (po prostu nie grzeję pomieszczeń które nie są używane w danym momencie np. salon, czy kuchnia w nocy).

Aby można było tak tanio ogrzewać się prądem we własnym domu należy spełnić szereg warunków! WAŻNE.
Polecam doświadczenia Jeziera - nie mam sensu by prowadzić tu dywagacje. Oczywiście dom Jeziera nie jest dla mnie modelowym przykładem - nie będę  się na nim wzorował!
Ja mam zamiar pojść dalej w kilku podstawowych sprawach.
1 Inna, bez mostkowa konstrukcja domu, inny nieco bardziej "energetyczny" projekt domu.
2 Inny (bardziej akumulacyjny) materiał konstrukcyjny
3 Inna instalacja grzewcza (akumulacyjna).
4 Rekuperacja powietrza wentylacyjnego.
5 Wykorzystanie przynajmniej w 90% do ogrzewania wyłącznie taniej taryfy.
Jezier mając stosunkowo niskie zapotrzebowanie na ciepło kompletnie nie przejmuje się taryfami. Płaci za prąd stosunkowo dużo (ponad dwa tysiące w sezonie grzewczym). Ja mam do sprawy nieco inne podejście - jeśli na starcie zapewnię sobie maksimum możliwości, to potem będę mógł zapomnieć o temacie.
Tak jak pisałem celuję w 1000zł rocznie budując jednocześnie dom maksymalnie tani. Nie wiem czy się zmieszczę w 100 tys zł, ale w wersji umożliwiającej zamieszkanie nie będę znacząco przekraczał tej kwoty.
Dom bez wykończonego poddasza o powierzchni ok 85m2.

----------


## KvM

> .
> 
> Ja z kolei zainwestuję w c.o. wodne i gaz. I wierzę w to, że w razrachunku 
> powiedzmy 10 letnim, wyjdziemy na to samo. Że prąd wyjdzie taniej jakoś uwierzyć nie chcę.


Masz prawo w to wierzyć, co więcej myślę że ja też mógłbym w to uwierzyć i przyznać Ci rację.
Jednak ja patrzę na inwestycję w trochę szerszym horyzoncie czasowym.

1 Inwestycja w lepsze docieplenie domu jest bardziej trwała niż w instalację.
Za 10-15 maks 20 lat Twoja instalacja będzie do wymiany i będziesz musiała w nią zainwestować jeszcz raz. 

2 Coraz głośniej mówi się o zaostrzaniu norm energetycznych i nakładaniu dodatkowych podatków na właścicieli domów nie spełniających tych norm

3. Obserwując od 15 lat wzrosty cen nośników energii widać wyraźnie, że prąd drożeje dużo wolniej. Jeśli ta dendencja się utrzyma (a nic nie wskazuje na to by miało być inaczej) to za 15 lat ogrzewanie gazem będzie sporo droższe niż prądem (licząc tylko cenę samego nośnika energii!).
Gaz idzie ostro w górę, mówi się o nim jak o alternatywie dla ropy w coraz szerszym spektrum zastosowań, łącznie z napędzaniem samochodów. Będzie rosnąć popyt, będzie rosnąć cena.

Wraz ze wzrostem zapotrzebowania na energię elektryczną będzie się pogłębiać nadprodukcja tejże energii w godzianach nocnych - cena za energię w taniej taryfie powinna być stabilna (nikt nie podnosi ceny na towar na który nie ma za wielu klientów, a jak nikt go nie kupi to trzeba go wyrzucić).

----------


## ewsco

Same papiery kosztowały mnie do tej pory 10 000 i jeszcze nie mam nawet wykopu ja się zastanawiam czy za 300 000 uda mi sie wprowadziac

----------


## albert z drzazgowej

Ja też będę robił podłogówkę elektryczną akumulacyjną; KvM, kto będzie robił twoje ogrzewanie? Jakiej firmy kable? Jak masz zamiar sterować podłogówką?

----------


## KvM

> Ja też będę robił podłogówkę elektryczną akumulacyjną; KvM, kto będzie robił twoje ogrzewanie? Jakiej firmy kable? Jak masz zamiar sterować podłogówką?


Sory jeszcze  nie jestem na takim etapie budowy by się nad tym bardzo poważnie zastanawiać. Ostatecznej decyzji zresztą czy użyć kabli nie podjąłem. Rozważam także opcję podgrzewanych elektrycznie ścian.

Dość precyzyjnie mam jednak policzone (przez fachowca) i osobiście zweryfikowane sezonowe zapotrzebowanie na ciepło oraz zapotrzebowanie na moc grzewczą.
Policzone są także zdolnośc akumulacyjna domu i wiem, że bez dodatkowych nakładów mogę korzystać z ogrzewania wyłącznie w taniej taryfie (niecałe 20gr za 1kWh).

Mimo to rozważam jeszcze (choć wiem, że to nieracjonalne ekonomicznie) dogrzewanie domu słońcem (pasywnie lub aktywnie).
Być może zdecyduję się ostatecznie na dom o parametrach mocno zblizonych do norm domu pasywnego, a więc moc systemu grzewczego wyniesie ok 3-4kW.

Mam kilka pomysłów na rozwiązania, które nie powinny istotnie wplynąć na koszty budowy, a zdecydowanie powinny pomóc osiągnąć zamierzone niskie zapotrzebowanie na energię. Pomysły muszą jednak zostac zweryfikowane przez fachowców (konstruktor).

----------


## albert z drzazgowej

Ja wstępnie zdecydowałem się na duńską firmę Devi. Myślę, że Duńczycy wiedzą, co robią. Tylko że to dosyć droga firma. O domu pasywnym nie myślałem, bo mój będzie miał wygląd tradycyjnego, wiejskiego domu, a z tego co wiem, pasywny ma dużo szkła, metalu itp. Natomiast większość okien mam na nieosłoniętą przestrzeń południa i zachodu  :smile: Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło wyliczyłem wstępnie, z kalkulatora na stronie www.domcieply.pl - wychodzi 8 kW. Dużo? Może i tak. Będę miał na pewno piecokominek, będę nim grzał.

----------


## albert z drzazgowej

Acha - z czego będą ściany? W moim domu będą z betonu komórkowego odmiany 400 grub. 36 cm; kubatura 312 m. sześć., pow. podłóg - 120 m. kw. na podłodze tylko płytki, bądź jedynie w sypialniach deska barliniecka. Myślę, że to wystarczy do akumulacji ciepła

----------


## jabko

> ...Mało kto zauważa prostą rzecz, że po 10, 15 czy najdalej po 20 latach instalację grzewczą trzeba będzie wymienić na nową ...
> 
> 
> 
> ....Tak jak pisałem celuję w 1000zł rocznie .....



To samo mogę napisać o instalacji grzewczej elektrycznej. Druty po 20 latach mogą sie już przepalić, przetrzeć itp (przewód grzejąc sie też się rozszerza)


Śmiem twierdzić że jeśli zbudujesz jużtak ciepły dom że będziesz płacił za prąd 1tyś zł rocznie to mając w nim kociołek na wungiel/drzewo płaciłbyś 600zł rocznie.

I nie ma prawa być inaczej. Paliwo stałe wychodzi taniej na jednoostkę energii i czy zbudujesz dom zimny czy niezwykle ciepły zawsze prą wyjdzie drożej. Zmienia się tylko róznica. Raz będzie 4tyś zł (dom zimny) a raz 500zł (dom b.ciepły)

A tu napisałeś coś z czym mógłbym się zgodzić



> ...Prąd może być (ale nie musi) najtańszym sposobem ogrzewania z pośród tych w pełni automatycznych (tj GZ, propan, olej ).


Od gazu i oleju - rzeczywiscie możliwe choć wątpliwe.

Z tego co czytam jeszcze nie mieszkasz i nie płacisz za ten prąd ale szczerze życzę Ci abyś płacił 1tyś zł rocznie za prąd.
Jak bym zobaczył ze to działa to sam bym na to poszedł.

Jak na razie płacę za prąd (do oświetlenia, TV itd)  1020zł/rocznie i przy taniej grzewczej taryfie te rachunki by mi wzrosły (a nie będę właczał TV i światła tylko w tanich godzinach).
Moim zdaniem skoro "normalny" prąd by podrożał (jak w taryfie weekendowej) to trzeba te koszty wliczać do kompletnego zestawienia kosztów ogrzewania.


Przy paliwie stałym mozesz złośliwie doliczyć własną pracę ale jednak obiektywnie patrząc nie jest to kasa wydana z konta tylko własna praca. A patrząc na własne lenistwo i nad wyraz sportowy tryb życia śmiem twierdzić że kocioł i pies zaoszczędzą mi miliony złotych na leczenie w przyszłosci.

pozdrawiam
jabko

----------


## Aida77

Ja tak sobie czytam Wasze wypowiedzi o prądzie ...i myśle, że Wy tak mało za ogrzewanie prądem...a my 120 miesiecznnei za prąd bez ogrzewania bez niczego  :ohmy:  Swiatło komputery 2 sprzet itd... Hmm

Mam pytanie...Tania i solidna technologia na sciany?

Bo tak kurcze przeglądając kosztorysy muratora wyszło mi że najtańsza jest ściana dwuwarstwowa z cegieł wapienno -piaskowych (czy to to samo co silikaty) + jakieś docieplenie....

Czy to jest rozsądne rozwiązanie? Jask uważacie?

Doradżcie..bo aj się nastawioałam cały czas na szkielet drewnainy, a sie okazało dzisiaj że w bliskiej rodzinie mam kierownka budowy/insektora nadzoru itd ale w technologiach tradycyjnych, nie w szkielecie..No i wiadomo , że kosaty bede miała niższe...

Ostatnio spodobał mi się system praefa - prefabrykowane domy z keramzytobetonu, jak tak czytam o własciwoscich to ok no i jest szybko, tylko chyba nie tak tanio...  :sad:

----------


## Bikerus

Prefabrykowane sciany z Praefa to najszybszy sposob budowy. No ale faktycznie tanio nie bedzie.
Ja uwazam ze tradycyjna dwuwarstwowa sciana ze styropianem 15cm to jednak najlepsze wyjscie w naszych polskich warunkach.
Dobry kompromis pomiedzy ciepłem, a kosztami. Do tego średniej klasy kominek z rozprowadzeniem i dobry kociol gazowy. To IMHO takie optimum aby zachowac w miare niski koszt budowy i w miare tanią eksploatację - jeżeli nastawiamy sie na mały, tani dom.

W ubiegłym tygodniu ogladałem taki klasyczny, mały dom bez udziwnień. Parterówka 108 m^2 plus garaż jednostanowiskowy. Silikaty plus styro plus cementowka na dachu.. Budowane od zera do końca przez firmę. Koszt budowy bez wykończenia wewnetrznego wyniósł 176 tys zł - ocieplony, otynkowany, pomalowany. Wykończenie wewnętrzne kosztowało 42 tys zł, działka z papierologią i przyłączami 39 tys zł (750m^2) - 26 km od centrum.

Budowane bez stresu w ciągu 8 miesięcy. Jedyną wadą jest ciut mała działka jak na parterowy dom, przydało by sie ze 100 metrow wiecej ogrodu. Pozatym dom bardzo ładny i  fajnie wykończony wewnątrz.

----------


## KvM

jabko w większości na Twoje wątpliwości odpowiedziałem w wątku o domu energooszczędnym. Ja za prąd latem płacę ok 100zł miesięcznie. Trójka dzieci, na prąd ma wodę, wszystkie sprzęty i gotuję. Licznik dwutaryfowy, zdecydowana większość energii idzie z taniej taryfy.
Woda grzeje się wyłącznie w taniej taryfie, pralka chodzi wyłacznie w taniej tarygie, podobnie jak zmywarka do naczyń. Nad wszystki czuwają automaty. Osoby które ten sprzet obsługują nawet nie wiedza kiedy jest tania taryfa. Po prostu ładują pralkę, a automat (za 30zł z Castoramy) włącza ją wtedy kiedy jest taniej. Proste i skuteczne. Dla CWU mam bojler ładowany w taniej taryfie, a woda o dziwo jest przez cały dzień (w sumie ok 400l CWU na dobę dzięki wylwkom z termostatem).
Jak może wyjść taniej GZ ziemny w domu energooszczędnym kiedy przegląd pieca i przepłukanie filtra kosztuje 250zł (polecam wątek obok), a sam abonament za Gaz 260zł? To już jest połowa zakłądanych przeze mnie kosztów ogrzewania, a gdzie koszty gazu, amortyzacja urzadzeń, koszty przeglądów komina, energia elektryczna potrzebna na pracę pieca, pommpki tłoczacej wodę w instalacji?

Przy niskim zapotrzebowaniu prąd wychodzi taniej. Mam na to bezposredni dowód. Aktualnie miszkam w domu 4 rodzinnym, wszyscy mają taki sam metraż mieszkań, ja mam najliczniejszą rodzinę, a moje rachunki za prąd są takie same jak sąsiadów za gaz i prąd (z dokładnością 10%). Ja jednak nie ponoszę kosztów przeglądów pieca, nie muszę się martwić

----------


## Aida77

> Dlatego moi drodzy infromuję Was uprzejmie. W domu o pow. do 100m2 da się bardzo wygodnie mieszkać.    
> Na taką powierzchnię trzeba budynku z użytkowym poddaszem o pow.zbudowy ok.60-70m. Takich domów powstaje pewnie z 10% ogólnej liczby. A wg mnie, za ok.150tys.zł taki domek wykończymy napawdę przyzwoicie, czego Wam baaaaaardzo serdecznie życzę.
> 
> tomasz


Tomku, zgadzam się z tobą w  100%, my własnie zamierzamy wybudować domek 100m  parter tak 65m Salon, kuchnia łazienka mala z prysznicem i kotłownai i jeden pokoj w dodatku etapami - poddasze na potemChcemy się zamknąć w kwocie 150 000 wykonczając parter w miarę oszczędnieco o tym sądzicie? Oczywiście domke najprostszy z mozliwych, rozklad pomieszczen taki, zeby wszelkie instalacje były jak najprosciej do zrobienia...

----------


## _Beti_

kurcze nie mam pojęcia jak można płacić za prąd 100zł ja mam 8 osobową rodzinie ja mąż, jedno roczne dziecko, teście szwagier i 2 babcie i płacimy co miesiąc 380-420 zł za prąd lekką ręką bez szaleństw

----------


## Aida77

buuu przodownicy taniego budowania chyba calkeim zapomnieli o wątku...Zezo gdzie jestes?

----------


## kropi

Zgadzam się z KvM, także z innego - czysto psychologicznego - powodu: drogą energię bardziej się oszczędza, co w sumie wychodzi taniej: kiedyś złapałem się na tym, że za "drogą" komórkę płacę mniej, niż za "tani" telefon w Tepsie...
Grzejąc "tanim" gaziorem otwieramy okna, nie montując wentylacji (reku, GWC) bo i po co, lejemy ciepłą wodę bez umiaru itd. 

Przy okazji proszę o radę względem kotła elektrycznego do CWU - takiego dla 4 osobowej rodziny, żona lubi się moczyć... Jaka pojemność, może producent godny polecenia, www itd. Żeby grzał w II taryfie i starczylo na cały dzień...

----------


## KvM

kropi pojemność zbiornika należy obliczyć. Szacunkowo do komfortu potrzeba ok 200-300l, ważna jest moc grzałki. Standardowe 1,5-2KW nie nagrzeje Ci w 2h dziennej części taniej taryfy całego zbiornika. Jeśli masz taką możliwość to wybierz 3h dziennej części taniej taryfy ( w niektórych ZE jest taka możliwość). Warto sprawdzić także warunki taryfy weekendowej. Aby mieć pełen komfort 100% dostępności CWU możesz dodatkowo na wyjściu ze zbiornika zamontować podgrzewacz przepływowy. Dzięki temu jeśli z jakiegoś powodu skończy się woda w zbiorniku podgrzewacz dogrzeje Ci wodę. Woda w zbiorniku zawsze jest cieplejsza niż woda z wodociągu, tak więc podgrzewacz nie będzie musiał mieć wielkiej mocy. Jeśli podgrzewacz będzie miał priorytet względem grzania, to prawdopodobnie nie będziesz musiał zamawiać ekstra mocy do przyłącza energetycznego. To wszystko co napisałem traktuj jednak jako sugestie - to trzeba zawsze indywidualnie wyliczyć.
Masz rację w kwestii oszczędzania. Prądem łątwo się steruje - stosunkowo łątwo o oszczędności także w czasie eksploatacji.

----------


## KvM

Nie mam u siebie takiego rozwiązania - nie jest mi potrzebne. Wody starcza (5 osobowa rodzina). Bojler jest ładowany dwa razy dziennie. 
Na razie mam bojler mały (60l). Nie ja go wybierałem, a nie mam ochoty tego zmieniać (rozwiązanie tymczasowe). Podgrzewam wodę bardzo mocno (ok 80-90C) przed poprarzeniem chronią wylweki z termostatem (ustawiam porzadaną temperaturę wody, a termostat miesza wod grącą z zimna, co daje z litra wody z bojeler ok 3-4l wody użytkowej). OCzywiście nie polecam wzorować się na tym rozwiązaniu - pokazuje je jako skrajny przykład. Zdaję sobie sprawę, że szybko doprowadzę bojler do ruiny (za wyska temperatura). Na razie rozwiązanie działa od 3 lat. Jeśli bojler (a raczej grzałka) padnie, to wymienię na większy, ale mam nadzieję doczekać z nim do przeprowadzki.
Pomysł z podgrzewaczem przepływowym nie jest niczym nowym, ale raczej korzysta się z niego jako alternatywy do bojlera a nie jako jego uzupełnienie. To nie są jakieś kosmiczne pieniądze. Wodę z bojlera trzeba podgrzać - jak się skończy ciepła -  zaledwie o kilka-kilkanaście stopni więc jak pisałem moc nie będzie ogromna). Ja podgrzewacza za bojlerem nie mam zamiaru montować, ale przygotuję instalację tak by jego założenie było bezproblemowe. Zamontuję jak się okaże potrzebny. Oczywiście taki podgrzewacz  nie bardzo wpisuje się w koncepcję taniego domu. Bo choć to nie sa kosmiczne pieniądze, to jednak kilkaset -tysiąc kilkaset zł trzeba wydać.
Zasadniczo dom buduję dwuetapowo (parter, a potem podddasze). Dzieci będą na poddaszu i najprawdopodobniej będą korztystały ze swojego bojlera.
Podgrzewacz (podgrzewacze) montowany nie centralnie, ale tuż przed wylewką może być także zamiennikiem cyrkulaji. Jak wiadomo zwkle zanim poleci ciepła wodatrzeba chwile odczekać aż zleci zimna wod z rur. Podgrzewacz może tę wodę podgrzać - co pozwoli na oszczędność wody (i być może takze energii). Oczywiście podgrzewacz musi być z termostatem tak by się nie włączał (i wyłączał) jeśli temperatura wody jest wyższa niż zadana (np 36*C)

----------


## zezo

*Aida77* 
Jestem jestem, wpadam na ten watek od czasu do czasu, 
co mozna zrobic moja droga jak zwolennicy elektryczności podpieli sie do tego tematu, a tematów do grzania elektrycznością już jest kilka na tym forum, np.  http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=14712

Drodzy entuzjaści grzania elktrycznością  /ja też tak zamierzam grzać/ podyskutujcie na szczegółowe tematy elektryki na własciwym watku nie róbmy bajzlu na tym forum.

* KvM ,mpoplaw , kropi*
Piszmy o tanim budowaniu,  Dzięki

----------


## KvM

zezo zgadzam się z Tobą, ale tylko po części. Instalacja grzewcza to w przypadku niedużych domów nawet 20% ceny! Tu jest o co walczyć także w kontekście taniego budowania.
Niejaki Kodi Gdynia, który wybudował za ok 110 tys zł swój dom napisał wprost, że byłoby taniej gdyby nie instalacja grzewcza (on postawił zbiornik na propan, instalcję wodną CO, piec gazowy).
Ciągle wiele osób uważa, że nie warto oszczędzać na instalacji grzewczej, bo potem zjedzą nas rachunki. Ja uważam, że to nie jest do końca prawda. Droga instalacja grzewcza to takze droga eksploatacja, nawet jeśli bierzące rachunki za medium grzewcze są trochę mniejsze, to przyjdzie nam zapłacić za kosztowne remonty, konserwacje, a po kilkunastu latach za wymianę tejże instalacji.
Warto pamiętać że obecnie ciepło zarówno z propanu jak z i oleju opałowego jest droższe niż ogrzewanie elektryczne prawie w każdym przypadku zarówno na etapie inwestycji jak i eksploatacji.
Uważam że po oszczędnym projekcie właśnie instalacja grzewcza jest miejscem gdzie najwięcej można zyskać.

----------


## patio

Aida77
Na stronie 
http://atrialny.home.pl
 znajdziesz coś dla siebie.
Ale może ktoś z "kosztorysantów" zechce obalić tę ideę?
Dom za mieszkanie w bloku!!!???????  :ohmy:

----------


## am00

http://atrialny.home.pl

To raczej propozycja na osiedle, a to juz inna bajka i watpię by było tanio. Wyjdzie pewnie cena rynkowa albo i drożej.

----------


## kropi

Pomysł fajny, ale fakrtycznie jako alternatywa dla segmentów raczej niż dla domów wolnostojących. Spieszę wjaśnić skąd moje wątpliwości.
- skomplikowany kształt to większa powierzchnia ścian przy tej samej pow. użytkowej - więcej cegieł, tynków, ociepleń itd. , większe koszty dachu (słynne już gąsiory), no i większa powierzchnia ucieczki ciepła
- Co tu ma być niby tańsze? Chyba ziemia bo ogródek w skrajnej wersji ma 50-60 m czyli wystarczy działa 150 metrów na 100 metrowy dom tak plus-minus. I to jest plus.  :Lol:  
- Dlaczego dla segmentów akurat? Ano kolega kupił segment i wszystko jest cacy, ale wychodząc do ogródka jest się na widoku całej czeredy sąsiadów - tutaj faktycznie intymność jest lepiej zapewniona.

----------


## DEZET

Witam!
Dzisiaj jest mój pierwszy raz na tym forum,ale myślę ,że będę tu zaglądał częściej. Też marzę o wybudowaniu domku. Mam już uzbrojoną działkę(woda, prąd, kanaliza), gaz ziemny przy granicy.
Wybrałem projekt domku parterowego- użytk. 116m2 + garaż. parterowy, bo nie chcę na starość chodzić po schodach spać, a poza tym ma układ pokoi, który mi bardzo pasuje.
Przerażają mnie jednak opinie forumowiczów, odnośnie kosztów budowy.
Ale jestem uparty i wierzę ,że się uda - tak jak zezo.

----------


## zielonooka

Tak poczytałam poczytałam
i..chyba pesymistka jestem :smile: 
1000 zl /m2 (pod klucz) i to jeszcze brutto - nijak nie widze (uwierze choc z trudem w stan bez bialego montarzu i przykro mi bardzo ale sie wanny, kibelka  czy kontaktow za 10 zł nie skleci samemu)

ciekawa tez jestem co zrobi zezo jak np stal skoczy w gore (jak to bylo ok roku temu- z dnia na dzien praktycznie o 30 %) i sorry nic nie poradzisz - nie spadla do tej pory
na papierku fajnie wyglada ( w rezczywistosci gorzej) takie pierdoly jak zaplecze budowy, przylacza tez kosztuja...
moim zdaniem za 1000 zl domu nie bedzie, zaawansowana budowa owszem   :Wink2:  

inna rzecz - budować!!! oczywiscie ze budować - czasem mozna uzbierac wiecej zlotych polskich, w najgorszym wypadku - sprzedać jesli okazalo sie ze sie przeliczylo z silami
inna rzecz - nie jestem wyrocznia
i bardzo bardzo mocno trzymam kciuki zeby Ci sie udało  :big grin:

----------


## DEZET

O, dzięki chociaż za słowa otuchy. Sporo rzeczy umiem zrobić sam (hydraulika, elektryka, trochę budowlanki), a i chatka prosta bez wymyślania- 4 ściany,2-spadowy dach,  1 komin, bez piwnicy(brr) i stropu betonowego.
Poza tym kominek (chcę z DGP) i piec 2funkc.
Na razie siedzę i liczę ,liczę..

----------


## andre59

> Ale jestem uparty i wierzę ,że się uda - tak jak zezo.


Podobno wiara czyni cuda. Próbuj może Ci się uda.
Ja w to wątpię.

----------


## Agnieszka1

> Tak poczytałam poczytałam
> i..chyba pesymistka jestem


No patrz to calkiem jak ja   :Lol:  

Podzielam Twoje zdanie i takze trzymam kciuki choc nie wiem czy one cos pomoga bo ceny sa cenami i trzymanie kciukow ich nie zmniejszy ( niestety)
za 100 tys zl dla domu 120mkw to stan surowy otwarty - to jest moje zdanie.

----------


## kropi

> Napisał zielonooka
> 
> Tak poczytałam poczytałam
> i..chyba pesymistka jestem
> 
> 
> No patrz to calkiem jak ja   
> 
> Podzielam Twoje zdanie i takze trzymam kciuki choc nie wiem czy one cos pomoga bo ceny sa cenami i trzymanie kciukow ich nie zmniejszy ( niestety)
> za 100 tys zl dla domu 120mkw to stan surowy otwarty - to jest moje zdanie.


Ale zadaszony   :cool:  
W sumie to jestem ciekaw waszych, Optymiści, wyliczeń - też karkuluję tnąc po zbędnych kosztach i jakoś taniej mi nie chce wyjść, może coś przeoczyłem?  :Roll:  
Dom tani w budowie a tani w użytkowaniu to mogą być 2 różne domy, warto też o tym pomyśleć na etapie projektu.

----------


## Agnieszka1

> Napisał Agnieszka1
> 
> za 100 tys zl dla domu 120mkw to stan surowy otwarty - to jest moje zdanie.
> 
> 
> Ale zadaszony   
> .


no zadaszony zadaszony, nic nawet nie kropi   :Wink2:

----------


## kropi

> Napisał kropi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Agnieszka1
> 
> ...


  :cool:

----------


## Aida77

> Aida77
> Na stronie 
> http://atrialny.home.pl
>  znajdziesz coś dla siebie.
> Ale może ktoś z "kosztorysantów" zechce obalić tę ideę?
> Dom za mieszkanie w bloku!!!???????


Ciekawe..cena rzeczywiście powalająca...Ale to nie jest preciez ofeta firmy budowlanej... Styropian ok niby,..ale tak jak tam jest to mam wrazenie ze to bedzie jak termos niepraepuszczalne...i masa wilgoci ...
Na dzien dzisiejszy mam 3 opcje:
 1. cegła wapienno -  piaskowa (silikaty? To to samo?) + wełna 
 2. Prefabrykiowane sciany z keramzytobetonu
 3. Szkielet drewniany

No i rozzwazam wszystkie za i przeciw :wink: 

I moze dodam ze budowac jak Kodi to n ei bedziemy bo my oboje pracujacy mocno, ale z wykonczeniowka to chyhba predzej mozemy zaszalec :wink:  Generlanie neich  bedzie domek w stanie surowym otwartym + dach a reszte to juz mozemy ekipy po kawalku brac... 

hmmm, chyba ze znajdziemy kogos kto za 130 000 zbuduje nam stan surowy zamkniety z dociepleniem i instalacjami w jednej z powyzszychb technologi, projekt o takim rzucie parteru prosty jak stodola  :wink:  
Poddasze na potem...


Jesli nie ma, znajdziemy gdzie indziej albo sami postawimy :wink:

----------


## kropi

O, rzut parteru b. podobny do naszego  :big grin:  z tym że u nas człość jest na planie 8x10, klatka schodowa jest zamknięta a kuchnia lekko schowana za winklem.

----------


## DEZET

Ściągnąłem właśnie kosztorys "swojego" domku i się zagłębiam w lekturę.
Cena to 165tys zł, ale w tym koszty pośrednie (robocizna?) to prawie 70%.
Jeśli nie chcę zatrudniać zgrai (często pseudo-) fachowców, to cena spadnie, prawda? Liczyłem wcześniej koszty stanu surowego zamkniętego, ale muszę to zrobić jeszcze raz i wtedy się "pochwalę" co mi wyszło.
Ciekaw jestem co robi zezo?

----------


## SyMa

Ja właśnie dostałam wycenę stanu surowego otwartego z dachem odeskowanym i "opapowanym" - dom o pow. parter 130 + garaż 28 m + poddasze nad domem bez garażu, razem 288 m po podłogach - robocizna 29 tys., materiały - 90 tys. zł. Co wy na to?

----------


## TomekM

No to dodam swoje trzy grosze.
Od ponad roku jestem szcześliwym mieszkańcem własnego domu. Wybudowałem go (wraz z szanowną Koleżanką Małżonką) w ciągu 4 lat.
Starałem się pilnować kosztów ale zdaję sobie sprawę, że ani projekt nie był optymalny (Oliwia z Archipelagu) ani materiały najtańsze. jak przeczytałem, że ktoś chce wybudować za 100 tys. - lekko się uśmiechnąłem - niemożliwe. Ale później pomyslałem i...
Mój dom ma w sumie ok. 200m2. Dotychczas wydałem ok. 260 tys., więc ok. 1300PLN/m2.
Co mam zrobione: ściany (bet. kom.), dach z dachówką betonową, okna plastikowe, złoty dąb z roletami i szprosami, tynki wewnętrzne gipsowe, instalacje, poddasze w płytach g/k, brama garażowa segmentowa (4x2,2), drzwi zewnętrzne i wewnętrzne (na razie 5 szt) z drewna robione na zamówienie, parter wykończony na 90% poddasze na 10%.
Czego brakuje: ogrodzenia, wykończenia podwórka, tynków zewn., podłogi na poddaszu, łazienka na poddaszu (mam już osprzęt), schody.
Oceniam to wszystko na ok. 80-100 tys.
Fakt, że budowałem z VATem 7%.
I wracając do tematu. Uważam, że da się wybudować dom za jakieś >100-130tys., ale tzreba BARDZO DUŻO pracy własnej, stałego kontaktu z kalkulatorem, ołówkiem i kartką i DUŻO samozaparcia - ostatni rok żona ciągnęla mnie za uszy na budowę  :smile: .
Mam jeszcze kilka rad dla początkujacych budowniczych:
1. musicie wszystko wiedzieć lepiej o wykonawców i umieć to na nich wymóc (polecam Muratora, Ładny Dom itp.)
2. uważajcie na zakup materiałów "okazyjnie" i "z promocji". Tanie rzeczy są dla ludzi bogatych.
3. jeżeli wynajmujecie "brygadę" to CODZIENNIE tzreba byc na budowie i czepiać się każdej pierdółki. A jeżeli nie ma się czego doczepić to przynajmniej pytać - a czemu to jest tak?. To zmusza "firmę" do myślenia przy robocie.

----------


## andre59

Koszty przyłączy praktycznie nie zależą od wielkości domu.
Czy będzie to dom 200m2, czy 100m2 zapłacisz tyle samo.
Wniosek:
1m2 powierzchni w małym domu wychodzi drożej niż w dużym.

----------


## DEZET

> Ja właśnie dostałam wycenę stanu surowego otwartego z dachem odeskowanym i "opapowanym" - dom o pow. parter 130 + garaż 28 m + poddasze nad domem bez garażu, razem 288 m po podłogach - robocizna 29 tys., materiały - 90 tys. zł. Co wy na to?


To nie jest tak źle. Ja odliczam poddasze, bo nie będzie.
TomekM pisze:
Mój dom ma w sumie ok. 200m2. Dotychczas wydałem ok. 260 tys., więc ok. 1300PLN/m2. 
Co mam zrobione: ściany (bet. kom.), dach z dachówką betonową, okna plastikowe, złoty dąb z roletami i szprosami, tynki wewnętrzne gipsowe, instalacje, poddasze w płytach g/k, brama garażowa segmentowa (4x2,2), drzwi zewnętrzne i wewnętrzne (na razie 5 szt) z drewna robione na zamówienie, parter wykończony na 90% poddasze na 10%. 

Muszę to skomentować: dom 200m2, okna, drzwi na zamówienie, brama segmentowa itp. i się dziwisz że tyle kasy poszło. A później jeszcze to ogrzać.
Chyba, że się ma bardzo dużą rodzinę- to wiele wyjaśnia .
W Polsce jest tak, że buduje się na pokaz, żeby sąsiadowi gul skoczył.
Taka nasza mentalność. Przepraszam, jeśli kogoś uraziłem.

----------


## DEZET

> Koszty przyłączy praktycznie nie zależą od wielkości domu.
> Czy będzie to dom 200m2, czy 100m2 zapłacisz tyle samo.
> Wniosek:
> 1m2 powierzchni w małym domu wychodzi drożej niż w dużym.


Zgadzam się ,że koszt przyłącza nie zależy od wielkości domu.
W mojej okolicy np. przyłącze gazu ziemnego kosztuje ok. 2500zł.
Ale chyba taniej ogrzać 100m2 niż 200m2? Koszty eksploatacji domu też się liczą i to chyba bardziej niż wybudowanie domu 200m2 bo koszt wyniósł 1000, a  100-metrowego 1200zł/m2.

----------


## andre59

> W Polsce jest tak, że buduje się na pokaz, żeby sąsiadowi gul skoczył.
> Taka nasza mentalność. Przepraszam, jeśli kogoś uraziłem.


Koszt wybudowania swojego domu (110m2 parterowy, widok obok) szacuję na ok. 180 tys. zł.
Wcale nie uważam, żeby to był dom na pokaz.
Włożyłem bardzo dużo własnej pracy i nadal uważam, że 1000 zł/m2 to utopia, marzenia tych co jeszcze domu nie zbudowali i nie są w stanie przewidzieć wszystkich wydatków.
Z drugiej strony mam znajomych, którzy budują dom przerastający ich rzeczywiste potrzeby. Finansują to w całości z kredytu i mam wrażenie, że pożyczone pieniądze łatwiej się wydaje. Przynajmniej w ich przypadku.

----------


## DEZET

[Z drugiej strony mam znajomych, którzy budują dom przerastający ich rzeczywiste potrzeby. Finansują to w całości z kredytu i mam wrażenie, że pożyczone pieniądze łatwiej się wydaje. Przynajmniej w ich przypadku.[/quote]

No i to jest potwierdzenie tego co pisałem, a pożyczone faktycznie łatwiej się wydaje. Dobranoc, idę spać.

----------


## am00

Co do kredytu mam podobne odczucia jak DEZET i andre59.
Jest wielu na tym wątku, którzy mówią o tanim domku, ale nie chcą zejść poniżej standardu "mercedesa", a jedynym ich zmartwieniem jest: jak dostać dostatecznie duży kredyt. 

Może podyskutujmy o zasadach taniego budowania?
Ja kierowałem się następującymi:
1. Działka - niski poziom wód gruntowych, teren piaszczysty (można dużo zaoszczędzić na fundamencie i izolacji wilgotnościowej - bonusy z tego tytułu odcina się do końca)
2. Projekt - na planie zbliżonym do kwadratu (bo najmniej materiału wychodzi na ściany przy tej samej powierzchni), dach dwuspadowy z ścianką kolankową i poddaszem użytkowym, kominy w środku domu z wyjściem w kalenicy (najmniej problemu z wykończeniem i najlepszy ciąg).
3. Technologia - najbardziej powszechna czyli: beton komórkowy na klej (ściana jedno lub dwuwarstwowa), blachodachówka, strop teriva.
4. Robocizna - co się da we własnym zakresie, u mnie się sprawdziło płacenie za godziny.
 itd itd.

----------


## Wwiola

> Ja właśnie dostałam wycenę stanu surowego otwartego z dachem odeskowanym i "opapowanym" - dom o pow. parter 130 + garaż 28 m + poddasze nad domem bez garażu, razem 288 m po podłogach - robocizna 29 tys., materiały - 90 tys. zł. Co wy na to?


Cena jest po perwsze realna, po drugie dobra. Ja za nieco mniejszy dom zapłaciłam 130 tys., ale dom ma docelowe pokrycie dachu i jest orynnowany (dachówka ceramiczna + rynny, razem ok 24 tys.). No i mam zrobione przyłącza wod.-kan.

Tak patrze na moje koszty i nijak nie wyobrażam sobie jak można wybudowac dom za 1000zł/m2. U mnie w tej chwili wyszło ok 800zł/m2. No dobra nawet gdybym zrezygnowała z dachówki ceramicznej i za robocizne zapłaciła 0zł to wyszłoby ok 600zł/m2, a gdzie wykończeniówka i instalacje ???

----------


## Wwiola

Acha, dom prosty jak stodoła a dach kosztował straszne pieniądze.

----------


## andre59

> Może podyskutujmy o zasadach taniego budowania?


Dobry pomysł.
1. Ja zrezygnowałem z piwnic i poddasza użytkowego.
Niepotrzebne są typowe schody zajmujące powierzchnię (mam składane strychowe).
2. Nie ma ścianek kolankowych.
3. Sufit podwieszany i jego ocieplenie wykonałem samodzielnie.
4. Ściany jednowarstwowe - koszt materiału porównywalny jak w 2W ale robocizna znacznie tańsza.
5. Prosty dwuspadowy dach pokryty blachodachówką.
6. Budynek na planie prostokąta (u mnie 13,8x10 m) chociaż kwadrat jest efektywniejszy. Zależy od lokalizacji działki.
7. Wysokość pomieszczeń 2,60 m w zupełności wystarcza a łatwiej ogrzać.
8. Pomieszczenia sanitarne ograniczone do rozsądnej wielkości (wykończenie 1m2 łazienki jest droższe niż 1m2 pokoju).U mnie łazienka ma 4m2 powierzchni, WC ma 1,1 m2 i uważam, że do codziennej higieny tyle wystarczy.
9. Standardowe materiały wykończeniowe dostępne w pobliżu miejsca zamieszkania.
10. Prosta instalacja elektryczna bez zewnętrznych iluminacji i zatrzęsienia halogenów w środku.
11. W sypialniach wykładzina dywanowa na filcu zamiast szwedzkich podłóg, które i tak się przykrywa dywanikami.
12. etc,etc...

----------


## KvM

andre mógłbyś przedstawicwyliczenia kosztów materiałów dla ściany 1W?
Bo ja dla 2W szaczuję 30zł/m2 wrstwa nośna (silikaty 18cm) styropian 15cm ok 20zł/m2 kleje, siatka, kołki ok 20-30zł m2
Razem 70-80zł za m2 współczynnik przenikalności cieplnej na poziomie 0,25. Pokaż mi gdzie za takie pieniadze dostanę materiał na ścianę jednowarstwową o takich parametrach, bo ja nie widzę nigdzie propozycji poniżej sto kilkadzisiąt zł za m2?
Sciana 1W o paramterach elementarnie przyzwoitych (0,25) musi mieć grubość 42cm to stracone kilka - metrów powierzchni użytkowej domu w porównaniu ze ścianą o grubości 26cm (zachowując jednakowe wymiary zewnętrzne).

Do vwiola. Jeśli Twój avatar przedstawia Twój dom, to nie jest to prosty jak stdodła dach...

----------


## ppp.j

> 2. Nie ma ścianek kolankowych.


Wszystko OK z wyjątkiem ścian kolankowych. Szacuję, że ten element to 1% kosztów materiałowych a ekipa postawi ją w globalnej uzgodnionej cenie. Jeżeli przyjmiemy, że koszty materiałowe wynoszą ca. 40kPLN to koszt przypadający na ściankę masz 400PLN. Jeżeli przyjmiemy, że ściana kolankowa ma 8mb to zyskujemy około 16sqm za 400PLN. Gdzie znajdziesz lepszą cenę metra kwadratowego powierzchni? Jeżeli będzie się ktoś spierał, że dochodzą koszty wykończenia tej powierzchni. OK. dajmy współczynnik *4. Za 1600 PLN 16sqm to 1sqm za 100PLN, czyli nadal rewelacja.

----------


## _Beti_

dla mnie i tak jest trochę śmieszne to opisywanie waszego taniego budowania bo 100-120 tyś za stan surowy zamknięty czy też otwarty dla mnie jest to bardzo bardzo bardzo dużo, już nie mogę doczekać się wiosny aby zacząć budowę i pokazać wam moje koszt.
a buduje dom145m2 z poddaszem użytkowym 10 na 10 jedna lukarna ściana z maksa na dachu blachodachówka strop żelbetonowy zatrudniam tylko ekipę murarzy za 3,500 i ekipę do dachu2.500 i naprawdę myślę że zamknę się w kwocie 50tyś za stan surowy zamknięty ale mogę się mylić (granica bendu7%), dlatego jak mówię już nie mogę doczekać się wiosny a jak skończę to postaram się dać wam rady jak tanio wybudować dom.

----------


## Wwiola

> Do vwiola. Jeśli Twój avatar przedstawia Twój dom, to nie jest to prosty jak stdodła dach...


Tak masz rację mój dach jest prosty jak stodoła plus jedna lukarna taka jak na zdjęciu pod nickiem.

Nie wiem tylko jak Ci wychodzi ściana z silikatów po 30zł/m2. Albo inaczej : gdzie mozna kupić silkę taniej niż 2zł/szt ??? Pytam serio, bo własnie potrzebuję taki materiał i najniższa cena jaką znalazłam w okolicy to 3zł/szt.

----------


## Wwiola

> zatrudniam tylko ekipę murarzy za 3,500 i ekipę do dachu2.500


Rany boskie ja chcę namiary na te ekipy !!!! Normalnie z nim zaczne budowac domy na sprzedaż. Robocizna za 145m2 ma sie zamknąc w 6 tys ??? To doliczając im noclegi i żarło i tak wychodzi mi 10tys. na czysto za samo pośrednictwo. Heh.

No dobra buduj, a ja popatrzę jak to robisz. I nie powiem slowa, bo może cuda się zdarzają...

Ja za 160m2 za same materiały zapłaciłam ponad 80tys...

----------


## Arek99

po raz kolejny piszę , żę NIE DA się wybudować domu za 100-120 tys. Sam buduję prosty jak drut D06a - 140m2 powierzchni, 95% własnej robocizny, w większości tanie materiały, duża część z niższym jeszcze vatem i dużo niższych cenach niż teraz, część zakupówbez faktur, itd, itp. Zostało mi do zrobienia - łazienka (glazura), chody i malowanie. Całkowity koszt szacuję na 160tys. Jedyne oszczędności jakie mogłem poczynić to:
- blachodachówka zamiast dachówki betonowej, 
- brama garażowa uchylna zamiast segmentowej
- zrezygnować z rolet
- zrezygnować z hydromasażu
Ale nawet po tych oszczędnościach koszt spadłby do min. 145 tys.
Więc proszę ZAPOMNIJCIE o wybudowaniu domu za takie "śmieszne" pieniądze.

----------


## Arek99

aha, i popieram DEZET:
"W Polsce jest tak, że buduje się na pokaz, żeby sąsiadowi gul skoczył. 
Taka nasza mentalność"

----------


## KvM

> Nie wiem tylko jak Ci wychodzi ściana z silikatów po 30zł/m2. Albo inaczej : gdzie mozna kupić silkę taniej niż 2zł/szt ??? Pytam serio, bo własnie potrzebuję taki materiał i najniższa cena jaką znalazłam w okolicy to 3zł/szt.


Hm... cóż cena którą podałem jest zeszłoroczna. Całkiem możliwe, że teraz jest wyższa o te 10zł za m2
Z pobieżnie przejżanych cenników detalicznych wynika cena 40zł zł/m2 Myślę jednak że powinno być możliwe utargowanie do ok 20% rabatu..

----------


## andre59

> andre mógłbyś przedstawicwyliczenia kosztów materiałów dla ściany 1W?
> Bo ja dla 2W szaczuję 30zł/m2 wrstwa nośna (silikaty 18cm) styropian 15cm ok 20zł/m2 kleje, siatka, kołki ok 20-30zł m2
> Razem 70-80zł za m2 współczynnik przenikalności cieplnej na poziomie 0,25. Pokaż mi gdzie za takie pieniadze dostanę materiał na ścianę jednowarstwową o takich parametrach, bo ja nie widzę nigdzie propozycji poniżej sto kilkadzisiąt zł za m2?
> Sciana 1W o paramterach elementarnie przyzwoitych (0,25) musi mieć grubość 42cm to stracone kilka - metrów powierzchni użytkowej domu w porównaniu ze ścianą o grubości 26cm (zachowując jednakowe wymiary zewnętrzne).


Proszę bardzo.
Za materiał Ytong 36,5 cm odm 400, klej i transport na miejsce budowy zapłaciłem 107 zł/m2.
Murarz z pomocnikiem wziął 20 zł/m2.
Razem koszt wymurowania 1m2 ściany 1W wyniósł 127 zł.

Zastanawia mnie czy ceny, które podałeś to są realne kwoty z budowy czy Twoje "szacunki". Nie podałeś kosztów robocizny, które są zdecydowanie wyższe w przypadku ściany 2W oraz kosztów tranportu materiałów na budowę.
18 cm silikatów i 15 cm styropianu to razem 33cm. Czemu więc podajesz 26 cm?

----------


## KvM

Ja podaję ceny detaliczne bez rabatów i promocji, ciągle to jednak wychodzi taniej
40+20+30=90zł
Jakby nie patrzeć taniej niż 107 zł. Ja nie przeczę że robocizna jest droższa przy 2W, jednak nie jest prawdą że materiał kosztuje tyle samo co próbowałeś udowadniać. Twoja ściana jednowartswowa ma sporo mniejszą izolacyjność niż proponowana przeze mnie (jako rozsądne minimum)  15cm ocieplenia więc takze tutaj porównanie jest niewłaściwe.
Co do grubości oczywiście popełniłem literówkę chodziło o 36cm (mniej w stosunku do 42cm z 1W mającej zbliżone parametry izolacyjne).

Nie jest sztuką wybudować dom najtańszym kosztem, a potem płacić dużo za eksploatację.

U mnie warstwa izolacyjna w ścianach prawdopodobnie będzie miała grubość 20-22cm (sprawa musi być jeszcze uzgodniona z konstruktorem).
Bynajmniej nie jestem zwolennikiem  sciany 2W. Preferuję 3W jako rozwiązanie umożliwiające osiągnięcie dobrej izolacyjności, wysokiej trwałości za ciągle rozsądną cenę.

----------


## SyMa

> U mnie warstwa izolacyjna w ścianach prawdopodobnie będzie miała grubość 20-22cm (sprawa musi być jeszcze uzgodniona z konstruktorem).
> Bynajmniej nie jestem zwolennikiem  sciany 2W. Preferuję 3W jako rozwiązanie umożliwiające osiągnięcie dobrej izolacyjności, wysokiej trwałości za ciągle rozsądną cenę.


Jaki materiał masz zamiar zastosować: styropian czy wełnę?

----------


## am00

Zarówno KvM jak i Andre59 łamiecie zasady taniego budowania:
KvM bo wybierasz silkę, a beton komórkowy 24cm odmiany 600kg/m3 zastępuje aż 8cm styropianu.
Andre59 bo skusiłeś się na droższy YTONG.
KvM - drugi błąd to ściana 18cm, jest to rozmiar nietypowy i pomijając fakt, że może nie spełniać wymagań smukłości, to nie będziesz mógł użyć standardowych kształtek wieńcowych, które obniżyłyby Ci koszt wykonania wieńców i stropu.

----------


## KvM

> Napisał KvM
> 
> U mnie warstwa izolacyjna w ścianach prawdopodobnie będzie miała grubość 20-22cm (sprawa musi być jeszcze uzgodniona z konstruktorem).
> Bynajmniej nie jestem zwolennikiem  sciany 2W. Preferuję 3W jako rozwiązanie umożliwiające osiągnięcie dobrej izolacyjności, wysokiej trwałości za ciągle rozsądną cenę.
> 
> 
> Jaki materiał masz zamiar zastosować: styropian czy wełnę?


Być może jedno i drugie.  :ohmy:  
Na pewno będzie styropian i pewnie druga warstwa też styropian  :wink: 

Zasadniczo planuję aby obie warstwy były nośne celem eliminacji mostków termicznych. Na zewnętrzenej ścianie oprze się dach, a na wewnętrznej strop.
Ścianę zwenętrzną mam zamiar wykonać w technologii Pana Przestrzelskiego (szkielet betonowy), będzie miała grubość 14cm w tym 10cm styropinu. Dodatkowo dojdzie warstwa 10-12 cm ocieplenia (tu pewnie styropian, ale zasadniczo nie wykluczam też wełny jesli okaże się korzystna). Pozostaje warstwa wewnętrzna, będzie z silikatów 12cm lub 15cm (zobaczymy co konstruktor powie).
Łącznie ściana będzie miała grubość 14+12+12=38cm/39cm (plus tynki).
Moim zdaniem jest to stosunkowo tania (40zł+20zł+30zł+tynki tradycyjne + robocizna)  ściana zapewniająca bardzo dobre parametry użytkowe oraz termiczne (u ok 0,15).
To jest tylko pomysł na ścianę. Muszę go przedyskutowac z konstruktorem!

----------


## KvM

> Zarówno KvM jak i Andre59 łamiecie zasady taniego budowania:
> KvM bo wybierasz silkę, a beton komórkowy 24cm odmiany 600kg/m3 zastępuje aż 8cm styropianu.
> Andre59 bo skusiłeś się na droższy YTONG.
> KvM - drugi błąd to ściana 18cm, jest to rozmiar nietypowy i pomijając fakt, że może nie spełniać wymagań smukłości, to nie będziesz mógł użyć standardowych kształtek wieńcowych, które obniżyłyby Ci koszt wykonania wieńców i stropu.


A jak Ci wyszło, te 8cm styropianu, bo jak dla mnie bżmi to niewiarygodnie.
Co do smukłości, to ja nie buduję wierzowca. Dopuszczalne są ściany o grubości 15cm z silikatów jak ściany nośne.

----------


## _Beti_

Wwiola
3500 to murarka
strop i schody robimy sami
2500 drewno+ pokrycie dachu bez podbitki
oczywiście nie zapewniam ekipie ani noclegów ani jedzenia
jeśli interesują Cię namiary to proszę bardzo  :Confused:  
a domek i tak będzie wykonany  na pewno dobrze
bo drogo to nie znaczy znakomicie
jak mówie pożyjemy zobaczymy

----------


## pawcik7

hej
ja bym ze stówą sie nie porywał na budowę nawet małego domu
Ktoś tam napisał o domku 7 x 9 czy coś takiego ...
A może 5 x 5 , albo 4 x 2 ??   :Mad:  
Oczywiście żartuję ale co zrobisz wykonawco jeśli za te 100.000 postawisz na przykład stan surowy i ... troszeczkę ?
Ano nic, w pięknym naszym krajobrazie będzie straszył ( bo chyba nie cieszył oka ) kolejny dom z zabitymi oknami.
Nie bądź głupi/głupia i nie ryzykuj   :Confused:  
Dla osób z ograniczona ilością kasy ( takich jak ja ) budowanie to długi raczej okres czasu który bardzo dobitnie  przypomina kredytobiorcom że łatwo można przecholowac z kredytem   :sad:  
I niech nikt co ma zamiar brac kredyt o tym nie zapomina   :big grin:  
Ale smutno wyszło  ......

----------


## am00

> A jak Ci wyszło, te 8cm styropianu, bo jak dla mnie bżmi to niewiarygodnie.
> Co do smukłości, to ja nie buduję wierzowca. Dopuszczalne są ściany o grubości 15cm z silikatów jak ściany nośne.


Lambda dla betonu komórkowego (SOLBET) odmiany 600kg/m3 = 0.133 W/mK, a dla styropianu 0.042 W/mK. Czyli U dla ściany 24cm wynosi 0.55 W/m2K, co odpowiada mniej więcej 8cm styropianu. 
Jeśli zaś chodzi o tę smukłość, to ściana nie może być wyższa niż 3m, ale są i inne ograniczenia, których do końca nie zrozumiałem. Wysyłam Ci na priv maila jakiego dostałem 3 lata temu od eksperta.

----------


## andre59

> Ja podaję ceny detaliczne bez rabatów i promocji, ciągle to jednak wychodzi taniej
> 40+20+30=90zł
> Jakby nie patrzeć taniej niż 107 zł. Ja nie przeczę że robocizna jest droższa przy 2W, jednak nie jest prawdą że materiał kosztuje tyle samo co próbowałeś udowadniać. Twoja ściana jednowartswowa ma sporo mniejszą izolacyjność niż proponowana przeze mnie (jako rozsądne minimum)  15cm ocieplenia więc takze tutaj porównanie jest niewłaściwe.
> Co do grubości oczywiście popełniłem literówkę chodziło o 36cm (mniej w stosunku do 42cm z 1W mającej zbliżone parametry izolacyjne).
> 
> Nie jest sztuką wybudować dom najtańszym kosztem, a potem płacić dużo za eksploatację.
> 
> U mnie warstwa izolacyjna w ścianach prawdopodobnie będzie miała grubość 20-22cm (sprawa musi być jeszcze uzgodniona z konstruktorem).
> Bynajmniej nie jestem zwolennikiem  sciany 2W. Preferuję 3W jako rozwiązanie umożliwiające osiągnięcie dobrej izolacyjności, wysokiej trwałości za ciągle rozsądną cenę.


107 zł/m2 to cena bez rabatu i upustu.
W dalszym ciągu nie wiem czy tyle (90 zł) zapłaciłeś za materiały czy masz nadzieję zapłacić?
Na koszt wybudowania ściany składają się materiał i robocizna, której wartości nie podajesz. A transport?

Co do izolacyjności termicznej.
Jak dojdę do wniosku, że jest sens docieplać to przykleję 5-6 cm styropianu albo wełny.
Dobre okna mają szyby k=1,1 i jakoś nikt nie zamierza montować lepszych.
A strop, dach czy stropodach?
Dom to nie tylko ściany.

Co do kosztów eksploatacji.
Ogrzewam dom gazem ziemnym, co nie jest najtańszym rozwiązaniem ale bardzo wygodnym.

Piszesz, że preferujesz ścianę 3W. Grubość takiej ściany zazwyczaj przekracza 50cm. Wcześniej pisałeś ile metrów powierzchni można wygospodarować budując ścianę 2W z silikatów zamiast 1W z betonu komórkowego. Czyżby brak konsekwencji?

Szacując koszty budowy domu bierzmy pod uwagę wszystkie składniki a nie tylko cenę materiału na 1m2 ściany.

----------


## andre59

*KvM*,
ciekawi mnie ile zapłacisz za robociznę w tej nietypowej technologii? Ile weźmie konstruktor?

----------


## andre59

> Zarówno KvM jak i Andre59 łamiecie zasady taniego budowania:
> ...
> Andre59 bo skusiłeś się na droższy YTONG.


Ano skusiłem się bo uznałem, że to dobry wybór. Tania robocizna.
Skusiłem się też na ogrzewanie gazem ziemnym choć ogrzewanie prądem jest tańsze inwestycyjnie a węglem tańsze eksploatacyjnie.
Skusiłem się też na kominek z wkładem za 3500 zł chociaż mógłbym z niego zrezygnować albo kupić jakieś badziewie za 1000 zł w supermarkecie.
To wszystko nie znaczy, że nie zwracałem uwagi na koszty budowy.

----------


## KvM

am00
Ktoś Cię chyba robi w konia z tym wsp lambda dla solbetu
Bo powszechnie dla odmiany 600 przyjmuje się wartość 0,21, styropian zaś 0,035-0,040 (ten do ociepleń), tak więc 24cm betonu odm 600 to równoważnik co najwyżej 4-5cm styropianu

Konstruktor nic nie weźmie bo to znajomy  :wink:  a gdyby nie był znajomym, to wziąłby tyle samo co w przypadku każdego innego projektu. Ta nietypowa technologia jest znacznie miej pracochłonna niż typowe budownictwo (mam na myśli ścianę zewnętrzną) - poczytaj na forum.

andre59 Napisałeś, że materiał na ścianę 2w kosztuje tyle co na 1W co jest nieprawdą. Ja nie twierdziłęm, że koszt rrobocizny jest ten sam (a wręcz przeciwnie).

Jeśli chodzi o ceny materiałów nie ma sensu inne porównanie jak ceny detaliczne podawane przez znanych producentów. To ile zapłacimy zależy od wielu zmiennych czynników, których porównywać na forum nie sposób.

Ceny Ytonga podawane przez producenta to 117zł brutto + transport.

Pisząc o grubości ściany 3W podawałem konkretną wielkość - zechciej proszę przeczytoać mojego posta, bo nie było tam nic o 50cm.
Poza tym odnosiłem się do ściany 2W w kontekscie TWojej wypowiedzi.
[/url]
przyklejając 5-6cm styropianu ponosisz podwójny koszt, nie dość że drogiego materiału na 1W to jeszcze robociznę jak za 2W. Gdzie tu ekonomia?

----------


## _Beti_

pawcik7 
ja ze stówką się nie porywam planujemy wydać 150tyś, a mój dom na pewno nie będzie straszył stanem surowym
a rzeczywistość jest taka :
-albo budujesz przez kilka lat
-albo masz bardzo dobre zarobki
-albo bierzesz kredyt
-albo oszczędzasz przez kilkanaście lat ( co moim zdaniem jest nieopłacalne) 
Ja zdecydowałam oszczędzać przez 2 lata a później budować za bieżąc pieniądze, a na kredyt większy niż 20tyś nigdy bym się nie zdecydowała

----------


## andre59

No tak. Postów przybywa, że nadążyć trudno.  :smile:  
*KvM*, konsekwentnie pomijasz w swoich kalkulacjach koszty robocizny. Należy zsumować cenę materiałów oraz wartość robocizny i podawać całkowity koszt wymurowania ściany.
Oczywiście Ytong'a nie kupowałem w zeszłym ani tym bardziej w tym roku więc cena jest nieaktualna. Piszę ile zapłaciłem.
Te 5-6 cm styropianu przykleję jeśli uznam, że jest taka potrzeba. Na razie zimuję drugi raz i nie widzę potrzeby docieplania. W domu mam ciepło i sucho. Na zewnątrz -25 stC, w środku +21-22 stC. Zużycie gazu łącznie z grzaniem c.w.u. ok. 15 m3/dobę. Nie narzekam.

----------


## SyMa

[quote="am00"]


> Wysyłam Ci na priv maila jakiego dostałem 3 lata temu od eksperta.


Jak juz się przyznałeś że masz takie dane, to i ja poproszę na priv (może wreszcie mi się rozjaśni temat zwiazny z przeliczeniami dla różnych rodzajów materiałów)

----------


## KvM

Prawdę mówiąc priv nie dotarł, a jestem zainteresowany.
ew proszę na majl kvm @wp .pl

----------


## am00

> am00
> Ktoś Cię chyba robi w konia z tym wsp lambda dla solbetu
> Bo powszechnie dla odmiany 600 przyjmuje się wartość 0,21, styropian zaś 0,035-0,040 (ten do ociepleń), tak więc 24cm betonu odm 600 to równoważnik co najwyżej 4-5cm styropianu


To wziąłem od producenta:
http://www.solbet.pl/izolacyjnosc_cieplna.php
i to też
http://www.magbud.com.pl/styropian1.html

Wysłałem raz jeszcze na nowy adres, może się przyda.

----------


## andre59

> Napisał andre59
> 
> 2. Nie ma ścianek kolankowych.
> 
> 
> Wszystko OK z wyjątkiem ścian kolankowych. Szacuję, że ten element to 1% kosztów materiałowych a ekipa postawi ją w globalnej uzgodnionej cenie. Jeżeli przyjmiemy, że koszty materiałowe wynoszą ca. 40kPLN to koszt przypadający na ściankę masz 400PLN. Jeżeli przyjmiemy, że ściana kolankowa ma 8mb to zyskujemy około 16sqm za 400PLN. Gdzie znajdziesz lepszą cenę metra kwadratowego powierzchni? Jeżeli będzie się ktoś spierał, że dochodzą koszty wykończenia tej powierzchni. OK. dajmy współczynnik *4. Za 1600 PLN 16sqm to 1sqm za 100PLN, czyli nadal rewelacja.


Wybacz ale Twój sposób rozumowania jest dla mnie niejasny.
Zakładasz 1% od kosztów materiałowych 40 tys. zł. ??,
ścianka kolankowa ma 8 mb ???
dalej to już nic nie rozumiem.

Załóżmy, że budynek ma 10 m szerokości,
sensowna wysokość ścianki kolankowej 1 m,
daje to 2x10x1=20m2 powierzchni (dwie ścianki),
1m2 ściany przyjmijmy 120 zł,
koszt ścianek kolankowych wychodzi 20x120=2400 zł,
do tego należy doliczyć koszt wykonania dodatkowego wieńca i ok. 10 słupków żelbetowych żeby się to wszystko nie rozjechało pod naporem krokwi.
A Tobie wychodzi 100 zł za 1m2 powierzchni po której trzeba chodzić na czworakach.

----------


## ppp.j

> A Tobie wychodzi 100 zł za 1m2 powierzchni po której trzeba chodzić na czworakach.


A jak zrobisz bez kolankowej to na jakiej powierzchni podłogi poddasza będziesz te czworaki wyczyniał? Na takiej samej. Dojdzie Ci tylko jeszcze ca. 1,5 m od ściany czołgania. I to jest ten zysk z kolankowej bo dach jest ten sam.

----------


## andre59

Ja nie mam i nie będę miał poddasza użytkowego.
Nie lubię takich pomieszczeń.
400 zł za ścianki kolankowe to ciut mało.

----------


## ppp.j

> Ja nie mam i nie będę miał poddasza użytkowego.
> Nie lubię takich pomieszczeń.
> 400 zł za ścianki kolankowe to ciut mało.


To kwestia gustu, ale w takim razie nie mów o tanim lub ekonomicznym budowaniu bo tracisz powierzchnię pod całem dachem, a to już rozrzutność. Co do wyliczeń to były to tylko obrazujące szacunki. Jak jeszcze mało to pomnóż przez dwa.

----------


## andre59

> Co do wyliczeń to były to tylko obrazujące szacunki. Jak jeszcze mało to pomnóż przez dwa.


Może trzeba pomnożyć przez trzy albo przez pięć.
Dziwny sposób obliczania kosztów budowy.

----------


## ppp.j

> Może trzeba pomnożyć przez trzy albo przez pięć.
> Dziwny sposób obliczania kosztów budowy.


Ale bardziej ekonomiczny niż rezygnowanie z całej kondygnacji i jeszcze chwalenie się jak tanio buduję. Jest to przykład marnotrawstwa na rzecz upodobań.

----------


## andre59

> Napisał andre59
> 
> Może trzeba pomnożyć przez trzy albo przez pięć.
> Dziwny sposób obliczania kosztów budowy.
> 
> 
> Ale bardziej ekonomiczny niż rezygnowanie z całej kondygnacji i jeszcze chwalenie się jak tanio buduję. Jest to przykład marnotrawstwa na rzecz upodobań.


No tak, przyjmując do kalkulacji jakieś irracjonalne współczynniki i szacując na oko można mieć dobre samopoczucie i chwalić się pomysłem na tani dom.
Budowa domu to technika, a technika to konkretne liczby.
Kalkulując budowę posługujmy się cenami materiałów i robocizny a nie "szacunkami".
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## KvM

DZiękuję za materiały.
Mam nadzieję, że nikt się nie obrazi jak zacytuję jedno IMHO kluczowe zdanie:



> Scianę o grubosci 18cm (z samego warunku> smukłosci) możnaby więc wzniesć na wysokosć 3,0m.


Z kontekstu wnioskuję, że dotyczy to wysokości pojedynczej kondygnacji i mowa jest o najbardziej niesprzyjających warunkach.
Od siebie dodam, że problem smukłości można także w pewien sposób obejść poprzez zbrojenie (co oczywiście warto rozważyć także w kontekście ekonomicznym).

am00
Nie wiem czy zauważyłeś, ale do obliczeń solbet przyjmuje trochę wyższe niż deklarowane współczynniki, to po pierwsze.
Po drugie solbet rzeczywiście (przynajmniej według deklaracji) ma lepsze niż przeciętne współczynniki. 
Po trzecie nie każdy może kupić sobie akurat solbet (odległość od producenta).
Oczywiście posłużyłeś się najlepszymi (teoretycznymi) współczynnikami dla betonu komórkowego i najgorszymi współczynnikami dla styropianu (a ten może mieć lambdę nawet na poziomie 0,032)
Jakby nie patrzeć przy normalnym styropianie więcej niż 6cm nie wyjdzie jako ekwiwalent 24cm BK.
Można przyjąć, że w najgorszym razie 18cm silikatów + 6cm styropianu da ekwiwalent izolacyjności dla 24cm solbetu.
Koszt będzie pewnie zbliżony (choć nie wiem, czy jednak nie taniej wyjdzie silikat), grubość taka sama, ale ja wolę silikat.
Silikat daje znacznie lepsze parametry akumulacyjne, no i co tu dużo mówić jest o wiele mocniejszy. Dodatkowo dochodzą takie korzyści jak lepsza izolacja akustyczna, zdolność regulacji wilgotności (w ograniczonym zakresie rzecz jasna).

----------


## ppp.j

> Załóżmy, że budynek ma 10 m szerokości,
> sensowna wysokość ścianki kolankowej 1 m,
> daje to 2x10x1=20m2 powierzchni (dwie ścianki),
> 1m2 ściany przyjmijmy 120 zł,
> koszt ścianek kolankowych wychodzi 20x120=2400 zł,
> do tego należy doliczyć koszt wykonania dodatkowego wieńca i ok. 10 słupków żelbetowych żeby się to wszystko nie rozjechało pod naporem krokwi.
> A Tobie wychodzi 100 zł za 1m2 powierzchni po której trzeba chodzić na czworakach.


No dobra by nie było ze się czepiam przyjmę Twoje założenia. Tak więc 2400 PLN za kolankową + 600PLN  za wieniec i słupki żelbetowe. Daje to 3000PLN. Czy te wyliczenia są racjonalne czy irracjonalne? Metr ściany kolankowej to około 1 m powierzchni użytkowej na długości 10mb *2 daje 20sqm. 3000/20 to już wykonaj sam.

----------


## Aida77

> pawcik7 
> ja ze stówką się nie porywam planujemy wydać 150tyś, a mój dom na pewno nie będzie straszył stanem surowym
> a rzeczywistość jest taka :
> -albo budujesz przez kilka lat
> -albo masz bardzo dobre zarobki
> -albo bierzesz kredyt
> -albo oszczędzasz przez kilkanaście lat ( co moim zdaniem jest nieopłacalne) 
> Ja zdecydowałam oszczędzać przez 2 lata a później budować za bieżąc pieniądze, a na kredyt większy niż 20tyś nigdy bym się nie zdecydowała



Beti a skąd Ty jestes?Mam na mysli rejony odnosnie tej ekipy :wink: Chm czyli u ciebie wersja dobre zarobki plu trochę oszczędzania. My planujemyt wydać na dom podobną kwotę. Obrazek rzutu parteru podalam wyzej, myslicie ze jest to realne? 

I przyznam ze temat o technologi scian ciekawy, mne z wycen podanych na muratorze wyszło ze najtaniej obecnie wychdodz

o taki domek wg nich w technologi  dwuwarstwowe, cegła wapienno-piaskowa 25 cm + wełna mineralna 12 cm + tynk wewnętrzny

http://www.projekty.murator.pl/proje...tion=showRzuty 

kosztuje bez wykonczenia  
Stan zero 	22600 PLN
Stan surowy otwarty 	36100 PLN
Stan surowy zamknięty 	22800 PLN
Instalacje elektryczne 	5800 PLN
Instalacje sanitarne 	11500 PLN
Wykończenie zewnętrzne 	8500 PLN
Razem (1-6)

a np domek  mniejszy i psostszy w technologi szkieletu drewnainego;
http://www.projekty.murator.pl/proje...tion=showRzuty
kosztuje wg nich:

Stan zero 	16400 PLN
Stan surowy otwarty 	37400 PLN
Stan surowy zamknięty 	34500 PLN
Instalacje elektryczne 	3600 PLN
Instalacje sanitarne 	14100 PLN
Wykończenie zewnętrzne 	13200 PLN
Razem (1-6) 	119200 PLN

więc więcej za mniejsza powierzchnie i prostszy domek   :ohmy: 

No i tu z poddasem uzytkowym w technologi	jednowarstwowe, beton komórkowy 36,5 cm

http://www.projekty.murator.pl/proje...tion=showRzuty

koszty:
Stan zero 	13840 PLN
Stan surowy otwarty 	41520 PLN
Stan surowy zamknięty 	22144 PLN
Instalacje elektryczne 	2768 PLN
Instalacje sanitarne 	16608 PLN
Wykończenie zewnętrzne 	19376 PLN
Razem (1-6) 	116256 PLN

więc więcej niż przy tym parterowym, ale mniej niz za szkielet, przypuszczam, że przez to uzytkowe poddasze...

no i ostatni przykolad ta sama technologia dwuwarstwowa te cegly wapienno -piaskowe + welna http://www.projekty.murator.pl/proje...tion=showRzuty

 i za Powierzchnia domu (h>1,90 m): 94,2 m˛ mamy cenę 
Stan zero 	34800 PLN
Stan surowy otwarty 	47100 PLN
Stan surowy zamknięty 	26700 PLN
Instalacje elektryczne 	7800 PLN
Instalacje sanitarne 	13100 PLN
Wykończenie zewnętrzne 	9300 PLN
Razem (1-6) 	138800 PLN

m wnosek ejst taki, że najtaniej wychodzi wlasnie ta technologia dwuwarstwowa no i poddasze uzytkowe...Jesli się myle to prosze wyprowadzcie mnie z blędu :smile: 


I jeszcze zastanaiwam się nad jedna rzeczą...
My cchemy poddasze na potem. Zalozmy ze mam projekt z poddaszem nieuzytkowym ale takim, zeby kiedys cos tam mozna bylo zrobic>> zaadoptowac go. Czy aż taka jest roznica w kosztach stropu? Zakladajac ze poddasze bedzie gołe bez ścianek działowych, ogrzewanbia, przyłączy itd...

wiem , ze jak firmy ceny zsa metr za stan surowy podaja to sam partrr wychodzi dorzej niz   z uzytkowym poddaszem , ale co w przypadku gdy formalnie nieuzytkowe ..Placilabym jak za parterowy + roznice w cenie stropu? Jak sądzicie? A może mieliście dośwaidczenie w tej kwesti?

----------


## andre59

> Napisał andre59
> 
> Załóżmy, że budynek ma 10 m szerokości,
> sensowna wysokość ścianki kolankowej 1 m,
> daje to 2x10x1=20m2 powierzchni (dwie ścianki),
> 1m2 ściany przyjmijmy 120 zł,
> koszt ścianek kolankowych wychodzi 20x120=2400 zł,
> do tego należy doliczyć koszt wykonania dodatkowego wieńca i ok. 10 słupków żelbetowych żeby się to wszystko nie rozjechało pod naporem krokwi.
> A Tobie wychodzi 100 zł za 1m2 powierzchni po której trzeba chodzić na czworakach.
> ...


1,5m2 powierzchni podłogi przy ścianie kolankowej daje ok 2m2 powierzchni skosu ( przy spadku dachu 45st.), którą trzeba ocieplić i wykończyć. Dolicz następne 100-150 zł. Na podłogę w tym miejscu też trzeba trochę kasy wydać.
Dochodzi jeszcze koszt przyzwoitych, bezpiecznych schodów - kilka tysięcy zł.
Poza tym uważam, że powierzchnię przy ścianie kolankowej trudno uznać za rzeczywiście użytkową.

----------


## Olasa

Aida napiszę to w tym wątku, chodzi mi o kredyt jaki chcesz wziąć na budowę domu, najczęściej jest tak, że bank daje ci kwotę taką, która wystarczy na zbudowanie całego domu, więc jeśli plan zakłada np 120 z poddaszem, a wy chcecie tylko wykończyć dół to nie wiem czy będzie to możliwe, bo po
1 zdolność kredytowa musi być na całość np. bank przewiduje, że w tym rejonie gdzie masz działkę m kosztyje 1700 zł mnożą to przez m czyli 120 wychodzi 204 000 
2 Masz na zbudowanie tego domu 2 lata i dom ten musi być wykończony w całości, czyli wszystko to na co bank dał ci tą kasę, a nie tylko dół

Jeżeli się mylę niech ktoś to skoryguje, ale tak nam powiedzieli w banku, do tego t0 1700 to koszt domu bez działki, dodam, że całej tej kwoty nie musisz wykorzystać, ale dom musisz wykończyć w całości

----------


## Aida77

*Olasa* wiem, ze jesli domek bylby z poddaszem uzytkowym to tak trzeba, ja chce projekt indywidualny i w teori domek z poddaszem nieuzytkowyjm, rodzice taki maja, ale strop na tyle mocny ze moga adoptowac poddasze ...W projekcie bedzie domek parterowy... A paniz  banku nei pozna chyba ze ten strop to ciut na wyrost tak sadze...a dodatkowa czesc adaptacyjna poddasza to bedzie na potem, w teori na papierku domek parterowy o powierzchni okolo 65 m/kw który bedziemy chcieli zbudowac za 150 000  a do tego dzialka do gora 50 000 i papierki przyłącza 20 000 ...i kredyt ....220 000 na to wszystko...Wiem , z e ostro, ale nie brdzoo jest inne wyjscie. A zreszta to jest najbardozej oplacal;ne finansowo na te waruunki jakimi dysponujemy.

Jak to wedlug Was wyglada?

----------


## ppp.j

*andre59* "przekonałes nmnie".   :Wink2:  Tańszy jest metr kwadratowy w domu bez ściany kolankowej a najtańszy w bydynku bez poddasza użytkowego. Życzę powodzenia w budowie i planowaniu.

----------


## Olasa

> *Olasa* wiem, ze jesli domek bylby z poddaszem uzytkowym to tak trzeba, ja chce projekt indywidualny i w teori domek z poddaszem nieuzytkowyjm, rodzice taki maja, ale strop na tyle mocny ze moga adoptowac poddasze ...W projekcie bedzie domek parterowy... A paniz  banku nei pozna chyba ze ten strop to ciut na wyrost tak sadze...a dodatkowa czesc adaptacyjna poddasza to bedzie na potem, w teori na papierku domek parterowy o powierzchni okolo 65 m/kw który bedziemy chcieli zbudowac za 150 000  a do tego dzialka do gora 50 000 i papierki przyłącza 20 000 ...i kredyt ....220 000 na to wszystko...Wiem , z e ostro, ale nie brdzoo jest inne wyjscie. A zreszta to jest najbardozej oplacal;ne finansowo na te waruunki jakimi dysponujemy.
> 
> Jak to wedlug Was wyglada?



Chyba, że tak, my mysleliśmy początkowo podobnie, ale jakoś boję się, że wykończenie tego poddasza na potem byłoby na wieczne nigdy  :sad:  , bo w obecnej sytuacji jak będziemy spłacać kredyt to obawiam się, że z oszczędzaniem byłby problem, jeżeli zaś sytuacja nasza w jakiś sposób ulegnie gwałtownej poprawie to zawsze mogę wybudować większy dom   :Wink2:   Chociaż z drugiej strony decyja jeszcze na 100% nie podjęta więc wszystko może się zdarzyć  :Lol:

----------


## andre59

> *andre59* "przekonałes nmnie".   Tańszy jest metr kwadratowy w domu bez ściany kolankowej a najtańszy w bydynku bez poddasza użytkowego. Życzę powodzenia w budowie i planowaniu.


Ja już swój dom wybudowałem i dlatego się mądrzę.  :Wink2:  

Zawsze będą zwolennicy domów z poddaszem użytkowym i parterowych. Ja wybrałem parterowy.
Każdy wybiera to co mu pasuje i naprawdę nie ma sensu spieranie się, które rozwiązanie jest tańsze.
Starajmy się raczej racjonalnie wykorzystać dostępne środki finansowe aby to co zbudujemy cieszyło oko i ducha.

Pozdrawiam i życzę sukcesów.

----------


## Paulka

*Aida*
Trafiam na twoje posty przy okzaji różnych forumowych "rozmów" (głównie na temat taniego budowania   :Wink2:  ) i chciałam ci przekazać jedno...myslałam, ze ja jestem uparta i daze do realizacji marzeń...ale okazuje się , ze ja to pikus przy tobie!   :ohmy:  

Choćby nie wiem co ci pisali, odradzali, straszyli...i tak wiesz swoje!!!
Tak trzymaj, dziewczyno! Musi ci sie udać, bo jak nie tobie, to komu??
Mam nadzieję, że niedługo wprowadzisz sie do swojego małego domku i pokażesz wszystkim niedowiarkom , że niemozliwe staje sie mozliwe!!!

A jeśli chodzi o wybór projektu: Kiedy ja szukałam czegoś taniego, to architekt przekonywal mnie, ze najtaniej wychodza małe parterowe domki (jeśli masz poddasze inaczej trzeba robic strop, dochodzą schody, często okna dachowe i inne nie najtańsze sprawy). Myslę wiec, że te małe projekty, które tu pokazałaś będa w sam raz (co najwyżej "na potem" możesz sobie zostawic np. jeden pokój nie wykończony).
Ale ja nie jestem jakims znawcą...tak sobie tylko gadam  :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam goraco!

----------


## Świerzak

hmm.. śledzę ten wątek już jakis czas... bo na wiosne zaczynam... moje plany sa takie: 
.. taki mam projekt :    http://nowydom.onet.pl/3492,projekt.html    - troszke go powiększyłem do 140 m2 i częściowo podpiwniczyłem

- stan surowy otwarty.. mysle że zamknę sie w 70 tyś.
(porotherm 30 kl.15 P+W kupiłem już po 2,60 , fundamenty robię sam, ekipa za piwnicę i parter i poddasze powiedziała 10 tyś- sopx?, dach licze na 25 tyś z robotą , stal, inne surowce, w sumie ok. 70 tys..  :smile:  opowiem jak to się skończy

wiem że da sie taniej budować.. ale zależy to od b. wielu czynników...
 a poza tym gdybym w to nie wierzył, nigdy bym sie nie zdecydował..

----------

> Napisał ppp.j
> 
> *andre59* "przekonałes nmnie".   Tańszy jest metr kwadratowy w domu bez ściany kolankowej a najtańszy w bydynku bez poddasza użytkowego. Życzę powodzenia w budowie i planowaniu.
> 
> 
> Ja już swój dom wybudowałem i dlatego się mądrzę.  
> 
> Zawsze będą zwolennicy domów z poddaszem użytkowym i parterowych. Ja wybrałem parterowy.
> Każdy wybiera to co mu pasuje i naprawdę nie ma sensu spieranie się, które rozwiązanie jest tańsze.
> ...


Trzeba jeszcze wziąć pod uwagę potrzeby rodziny...
U nas na przykład potrzebne są 4 sypialnie, gabinet-pracownia do codziennego użytku dla 2 osób, oczywiście salon, kuchnia, łazienka (no niech będzie  :wink: ), kotłownia... Garaż też by się przydał  :wink: 
Znajdź mi teraz tanią parterówkę z salonem większym niż 18m   :Lol:

----------


## korba

Świerzak 25 tys. za dach kopertowy z robotą?? Nie chce mi się wierzyć. Jestem świerzo po wycenie mojego dachu i to co do gwoździa i cena wyszła 41 tys. (blachodachówka)
http://www.projekty.murator.pl/searc..._dzia=&x=0&y=0
Można taniej ale mam dach wymieniać po 10 latach?? Nie mam zamiaru.

----------


## Aida77

Paulka, miło mi to słyszec :smile:  Na pewnoo bede informowac na bierzaco co z moim domkiem itd, nawet o jais drobiazgach  w innych kwestiach , ktore w sposob istotny wiążą sie z budową :wink: 

No więc z waidomosci na froncie mąż wziął się za egzekwowanie zaległosci u naszych dłużnikow i planujemy kupic jakies uzywane małe autko...żeby się już konretnie rozglądać za działeczką :smile:  Bo tak jezdzić po okolicach krakowa bez auta to nie bardzo :wink:  Zawsze to jakis początek, zobaczymy kiedy uda się pounkt 1 a kiedy nastepne czyli dzialka i kredyt...

A co do tego jaki domek, to sama widzisz, zdania sa podzielone..ja juz sama nei wiem co myslec, mnei sie wydaje jak licze albo porownuje kosztorysy, ze jednak domy z poddaszami uzytkowymi wychodza taniej,.Zreszta biorac pierwsza z brzegu oferte firmy budowlanych można przeczytać: 

 	bardzo konkurencyjne ceny - stan surowy 550 zł/m2 pow. całkowitej, prace deweloperskie 1200 zł/m2 pow. całkowitej, prace pod klucz 1600 zł/m2 pow. całkowitej - dotyczy domów z poddaszem użytkowym.
	w przypadku domów parterowych stan surowy 750 zł/m2 pow. całkowitej, prace deweloperskie 1400 zł/m2 pow. całkowitej, prace pod klucz 1800 zł/m2 pow. całkowitej.

A z tego wynika że parterowki drozej wychodza bo skad byłyby wyzsze ceny gdyby było inaczej... No i nawet  wyceny projektow muratora tez za tym przemawiaja...ponadto zawse mozna wtedy etapowac, zauwqaaz ze w parterowym masz drozsze fundamenty i dach a nanszy tylko strop, ale za to na wiekszej powierzchni...

----------


## andre59

*baba_budowniczy*
No coż.
Mnie wystarczyły 2 sypialnie, gabinet, salon+jadalnia, kuchnia, łazienka, WC, pralnia-kotłownia, sień, hall i przedpokój.
Razem prawie 110 m2 w parterze.
Salon z jadalnią mają łącznie 42m2.
Takie miałem potrzeby i taki dom wybudowałem.

----------


## Aida77

Korba, świerzak..Na moje oko to sa naprawdę piekne domy, ale ...chuba nie bedą tanie, jakoś mi się nie wydają....

Andre, pokażesz  projekcik? Twoje potrzeby sa bliskie moich :wink:

----------

> No coż.
> Mnie wystarczyły 2 sypialnie, gabinet, salon+jadalnia, kuchnia, łazienka, WC, pralnia-kotłownia, sień, hall i przedpokój.
> Razem prawie 110 m2 w parterze.
> Salon z jadalnią mają łącznie 42m2.
> Takie miałem potrzeby i taki dom wybudowałem.


Gratulacje  :smile:  Nas jest dużo po prostu  :wink:

----------


## andre59

> Napisał andre59
> 
> No coż.
> Mnie wystarczyły 2 sypialnie, gabinet, salon+jadalnia, kuchnia, łazienka, WC, pralnia-kotłownia, sień, hall i przedpokój.
> Razem prawie 110 m2 w parterze.
> Salon z jadalnią mają łącznie 42m2.
> Takie miałem potrzeby i taki dom wybudowałem.
> 
> 
> Gratulacje  Nas jest dużo po prostu


Nas tylko trzy osoby to i potrzeby nieduże.  :smile:

----------


## Świerzak

korba... więc :
- wyliczyłem że pow. dachu to 200m2
- ekipa bierze 0k.35 pln .za metr = 7000 tys
-dachówka ok. 36 zł. za m2 =7200

pozostaje ok 11 00.. myśle że na drewno. gąsiory, jakąs folie i rynny wystarczy?.. 
 jak myslicie?

----------


## Świerzak

aida!! moj domek miał w orginale 119 m2.... więc jeśli nie mieszkasz blisko mnie buduj Go!!  :smile: .. moim zdaniem jest cudowny.. i innego nie kce  :big tongue:

----------


## _Beti_

Aida77
jestem z Podkarpacia
niestety u mnie jest troszku inna wersja niż przedstawiałaś bo mąż jest nauczycielem i zarabia 1200 a ja obecnie nie pracuje zajmuje się rocznym smykiem i studiuje
a budujemy z zaoszczędzonych pieniędzy około 40tyś i dzięki pomocy rodziców i dziadków  :smile:  
przy dużym wkładzie własnym wszystko jest realne

----------


## Aida77

Swierzak pokaż link projekt, kwoty :wink:  Konkrety :wink:  

no i my niestety też duzo w domu pracujemy więc 2 sypialnie plus gabinet to mjinimum no a maksimum to 3 + gabinet.. 

Wiecie co? To naprawde jest problem i to jest wazne czy parterowka taniej czy poddasze uzytkowe, kja jak juz postanowilam to nie ma takiej siły która zniweczyła by moje pklany więc domek bedzie, nie mkneij jednak jak przyoszczedze na stanie surowym to go lepieuj wykoncze, wiec wszystko jest istotne :wink: 

Moze pom prostu cois udowodnimy ok? 
Przyjmiemy dla założen najprostsza bryle budynku o okreslonym wymiarze , powierzchnie scian i podlog policzyc moge ale nie znam cen  dostatecznie dobrze zeby oszacowac koszty...To co zakldamy cos i liczymy?  :wink:

----------


## Aida77

> Aida77
> jestem z Podkarpacia
> niestety u mnie jest troszku inna wersja niż przedstawiałaś bo mąż jest nauczycielem i zarabia 1200 a ja obecnie nie pracuje zajmuje się rocznym smykiem i studiuje
> a budujemy z zaoszczędzonych pieniędzy około 40tyś i dzięki pomocy rodziców i dziadków  
> przy dużym wkładzie własnym wszystko jest realne



Beti, po pierwsze...ja tez z zawodu ejstem z  zawodu nauczycielem..ale zawod mienilam i obecnie zajmuje sie programowaniem. Obecnie dorabiam i pracuje, ..i tez mam roczne dziecko :wink:  ale pracuje wieczorami bo sama wiesz jak to z rocznym maluchem>> moja ma 13 miesiecy. Więc podobienstw duzo, nie wspomne o imieniu>> Bo chyba też beata? No i w takim razie też widze zapał i samozaparcie, moze więc wstąpisz na mój wątek? Link w podpisie :wink:  sorki za te wszelkiei zaproszenia, ale razem razniej i mysle ze dojdziemy wszyscy do celu :wink: 

Beti, my nie mzoemy liczyc na pomoc rodzicow bo kasy maja za malo na nprmalne zycie... Moglibysmy mieszkac tam u nich na dole po wykonczeniu albo adaptacji poddasza ale to tez koszty a niestety z praca jest, ze jest tam gdzie ejst i nic tego nei zmieni :wink:  ale jesli chcesz  porozmawiac z tymi dla których niemozliwe stajaa się mozliwym to zapraszam :smile:

----------


## am00

KvM,
Jak widzisz z maila badałem sprawę dość wnikliwie w 2003 roku nie poprzestając na czytaniu Forum. Najpierw była miłość do porothermu, póżniej do silki, do betonu komórkowego miałem dystans. Bałem się, że to może jest za kruche, za słabe, podciąga wilgoć, promieniuje. Okazało się, że nic z tych rzeczy. Jest to materiał idealny dla domków, praktycznie bez wad. W obróbce poezja. Tnie się to piłą ręczną łatwiej niż drewno. Można wbijać gwoździe, rzeźbić bruzdy ręcznym rylcem itp. A to się odbija na końcowych kosztach zwłaszcza gdy będziesz dużo robił sam nie dysponujac profesjonalnym sprzętem.

A propo większej akumulacyjności cieplnej, to uznałbym to (przynajmniej w moim wypadku, domek weekendowy) za wadę. Mikroklimat tu największy udział mają tynki i wykończenie. Akustyka - moim zdaniem jak nie słyszę samochodu przed domem przy zamkniętych oknach to jest ok. Wytrzymałość konstrukcyjna wystarczająca.

Polecam kalkulator:
http://www.solbet.pl/kalkulator.php
i wcale nie musi być SOLBET, jak go kupowałem, to miałem akurat lepszą ofertę niż z pobliskiego Milicza.

----------


## KvM

Podstawowe pytanie
Ile kosztuje m2. Na stronie Solbetu podają 73zł m2 brutto.
W porównaniu z silikatem jest to drogi interes (Zakładam, że ściana jest i tak dwuwarstwowa). Nawet przyjmując (IMHO nieprawdziwie), ale dla ceny to nie ma wieskzego znaczenia), że do kosztu 40zł za m2 materiału na ściane z silikatów musimy dodać 10zł na styropian by osiągnąć ten sam poziom izolacyjności, to i tak cena takiego rozwiązania jest blisko 50% wyższa!
Czy za te pieniądze dostajemy jakieś realne korzyści? Być może jeśli sami musimy robić te bruzdy, ale coś mi się wydaje że chyba jednak byłoby taniej wynająć fachowca by nam te bruzdy w silikatah zrobił niż płacić 23 zł więcej za każdy m2 materiału na ściany.
Co innego jeśli robiny domek sezonowy i pozostawiamy te 24cm betonu komórkowego nieocieplone.

Acha ceny wziąłem z cennika http://www.solbet.pl/bloczki_solbet_p__w_cennik.php
btW według kalkulatora solbetu. Przy cieplejszej odmianie 500 murowanej na zaprawę tradycyjną różnicę w izolacyjności w stosunku do silikatów wyrównuje 4cm styropianu

----------


## _Beti_

Aida77 mój synek Robert ma też 13 miesięcy jest z 12 stycznia a mój mąż jest nauczycielem informatyki  więc wspólnego mamy chyba naprawde dużo szkoda że zarobków nie mamy podobnych   :Wink2:

----------


## Aida77

*Kvm*, moze Ty mi wkoncu odpowiesz na moje  -wiem ze trywialne pytanie laika :wink:  - Czy silikaty to cegly piaskowo wapienne?Wiem , ze sa z tego zrobione ale czy to co znajduje w kosztorysach o takiej nazwie to własnie silikaty? Bo jesli tak , to zdecydowanie jest  to najtansze sensowne rozwiązanie....

*Beti* haha no to rzeczywiscie wiele wspolnego  :smile:  Ja nad nauczaniem informatyki się wachalam, bo nawet lubialam to robicm no i dziiecaki były zachwycone  :wink:  Npo aloe jednak jakos calosciowo wiekszy stres i kasa nieporownywalna. Szkoda ze zarobki nie sa porownywalne, ale za to mozecie loiczyc na wsparcie rodziny, wiec mzoe wyjdzie podobnie  :wink:  

ps Beti to moja ksywka z podstawowki :smile: 

A skad jestes? No i na pewno się nei skusisz na tamten watek?ehh chcialabym, grupe pasjonatow zafascynowanych podobnym celem i dazacym do niego ze wszystkich sil :smile:

----------


## KvM

Tak, cegły wapienno piaskowe to silikaty. Z tym że raczej obecnie stosuje się bloczki, a nie cegły.

----------


## Aida77

> Tak, cegły wapienno piaskowe to silikaty. Z tym że raczej obecnie stosuje się bloczki, a nie cegły.


Dzieki, tak przypuszczalam :wink: 

no to kurcze ewidentnie taniej sie nie da wystarczy zobaczyc kosztorysy muratora....

No to silikaty plus welna...skoro tak  jest tanio  :wink: 

A pisałam 
Wam ze z prefabrykatow nici?

No więc za drogo...tak przypuszczalam patrzac na inne wyceny innych domkow , ale myslalam ze jak sam parter to sie moze zmiescimy, no i projekt oszczedny chyba , no ale nic to jak nie tak to tak, wqzne ze bedzie :wink:

----------


## Paulka

*Aida77*
Jak daleko od Krakowa może byc twoja działka?? Bo ja bym proponowała w stronę Bochni (stąd jestem). Tutaj ceny są w miarę przystępne. My kupiliśmy działkę blisko centrum Bochni za 23 tysiące. W okolicznych wioskach są nawet 2 - 3 razy tańsze. 
Pozdrawiam,[/b]

----------


## Aida77

Paulka my szukamy w stronę Bielska bo stamtad mam rodzine cala...

----------


## SyMa

[quote="Wwiola"]


> Ja właśnie dostałam wycenę stanu surowego otwartego z dachem odeskowanym i "opapowanym" - dom o pow. parter 130 + garaż 28 m + poddasze nad domem bez garażu, razem 288 m po podłogach - robocizna 29 tys., materiały - 90 tys. zł. Co wy na to?


Cena jest po perwsze realna, po drugie dobra. Ja za nieco mniejszy dom zapłaciłam 130 tys., ale dom ma docelowe pokrycie dachu i jest orynnowany (dachówka ceramiczna + rynny, razem ok 24 tys.). No i mam zrobione przyłącza wod.-kan.

quote]



Dostałam ostateczną wycenę (załacznik do umowy) naszego domku w stanie surowym otwartym, uwzględniające wszystkie szczególy, o których przy pierwszej wycenie nie było mowy, jak np. teren na którym będziemy się budować wymaga głębszych fundamentów, klinkier na cokole). 
Jestem ciekawa czy tę równiez uznacie za dobrą.
Cena obejmuje stan surowy otwarty, poczawszy od wyznaczenia przez geodetę usytuowania domu, poprzez zdjęcie humusa, fundamenty, ściany, więźbę dachową z odeskowaniem i opapowaniem. Sciany 3W  (cegła U220, styropian 2 warstwy na zakładkę, cegła K3), strop żelbetonowy-wylewany, schody wewnetrzne, chudy beton, podmurówka z cegły klinkierowej.
Robocizna - 35 tys. 
materialy - 95 tys (zgodnie z obowiązującymi cenami,  z uwzględnieniem wzrostu cen o których wiadomo).

Wykonawca zajmuje się wszystkim,włacznie z zamawianiem towaru jezeli będziemy sobie tego zyczyli.

Czekam na Wasze opinie

----------


## am00

KvM,
Trochę źle patrzysz na cennik, bloczki na bezzwrotnych paletach są drogie może nawet porównywalne z YTONGiem, natomiast dużo taniej wychodzi w "chwytach" cena brutto to 53 zł, do tego klej za 2zł/m2 co daje koszt materiału brutto 55zł, z tego można jeszcze coś utargować u hurtownika, bo ma on zwykle duże upusty i na koniec uzyskać częściowy zwrot VATu co daje końcową cenę 48zł. Wymurowanie 1m2 ściany z BK według normy zajmuje niecałe pół godziny - około 7zł, a z silki 2 razy dłużej czyli około 14zł. Taka ściana ma U < 0.6W/m2K i od biedy można przezimować, bo ocieplenie jest niestety bardzo drogie i kosztuje dokładnie tyle samo czyli około 50-60zł/m2 (grubość styroppianu ma tu mniejsze znaczenie, bo cenę robią kleje, siatka, tynk cienkowarstwowy, farba, kołki, listwy i robocizna). 
Jeśli miałbyś asystować murarzowi, to weż pod uwagę również fakt, że te bloczki trzeba rozładować, przenieść, wrzucić na rusztowanie itp. Bloczki  Silki ważą podobnie, ale są mniejsze i na m2 trzeba ich przerzucić dwa razy tyle. 
Murarz jedną kondygnację z BK może zrobić w tydzień, z silki zajmie mu to niestety dwa tygodnie. Pomyśl ile masz urlopu i czy będziesz mógł nadzorować przeciągające się prace i że łatwiej znajdziesz okienko u fachowca na krótszy termin.

----------


## KvM

am00 no nie przesadzajmy.
Albo traktujemy się poważnie, albo zamilczmy.
Owszem bloczki bez palet kosztują 61zł z m2 to trochę taniej niż podawałem wcześniej, ale ciągle drożej niż silikaty.
Jeśli będziemy liczyć poważnie to 40 zł za silikat + 5zł za styropian (4cm) + 7zł za dodatkowy nakład pracy da nam 52zł z m2 przy tym samym współczynniku izolacyjności. Ceny podaję z katalogu, w obu przypadkach można liczyć na rabaty i kombinacje z VAT.
W przypadku silikatów można liczyć na dodatkowe oszczędności (przy solidnym budowaniu) na grubości tynku.

Owszem dla kogoś kto chce zimować w budynku bez ocieplenia być może bloczki będą jakimś rozwiązaniem. Typowy nieduży budynek ma jednak ok 150-160m2 powierzchni ścian co daje ok 1500zł różnicy w cenie ściany, plus pewnie drugie tyle za dodatkowe ogrzewanie przez sezon grzewczy. Myślę, że odsetki od kredytu są jednak obecnie niższe niż 30% rocznie, więc oszczędność jest pozorna.
Nawet jednak gdyby cena była taka sama, to ja wolę silikat z powodów które podawałem wcześniej.

----------


## Wwiola

> Ceny podaję z katalogu, w obu przypadkach można liczyć na rabaty i kombinacje z VAT.


No i tutaj jest "pies pogrzebany". Ja mam ceny rzeczywiste, bo tak sie złozyło, ze sama wybudowałam dom z bk, a teraz razem z firma buduje dla klientki dom z silikatów.
I tak :
1. Mój dom z bk :
8szt x 5,5 = 44zł
2. Dom z silikatów
15szt z 3zł = 45zł

A więc tutaj bardzo podobnie. Dalej już sie niestety różni na niekorzyść silikatów :
1. Zaprawa/ klek - więcej więc drożej
2. Robocizna jw.
3. Dcieplenie jw.

I jeszcze jedno. Cena silikatu 3 zł to najniższa jaką udało mi się wynegocjowac i jest to cena loco hurtownia. Cena bk była loco budowa.

I prośba, jezeli wiecie gdzie można taniej kupic silikat to ja poprosze o namiary.

----------


## am00

KvM,
więcej Cię nie będę przekonywał bo jesteś uparty i odporny na argumenty. 

Sprawdziłem jeszcze raz i okazuje się, że podałem Ci cenę BK700, a BK600 jest jeszcze tańszy i kosztuje tylko 45zł za m2 brutto i tu masz link do tej ceny.

http://www.solbet.pl/bloczki_solbet__chwyty.php

Do Wwiola, 
na m2 ściany z BK wychodzi niecałe 7 bloczków czyli u Ciebie cena byłaby 7x 5.5 = 38.50 zł.

----------


## Wwiola

> Do Wwiola, 
> na m2 ściany z BK wychodzi niecałe 7 bloczków czyli u Ciebie cena byłaby 7x 5.5 = 38.50 zł.


To tym bardziej bk wychodzi taniej.

----------


## KAS01

> Do Wwiola, 
> na m2 ściany z BK wychodzi niecałe 7 bloczków czyli u Ciebie cena byłaby 7x 5.5 = 38.50 zł.
> 			
> 		
> 
> To tym bardziej bk wychodzi taniej.


U mnie wyszło jeszcze mniej, bo 6,54 bloczka 59x24x24 na m2 przy zwykłej zaprawie (wg producenta powinno być 6,8 ). Cześć bloczków była połamana, więc poszło troche więcej zaprawy - stąd ta różnica.
Bloczek miałem po 5,35zł brutto (Prefbet Powodowo, zakład w Rurce; teraz już Xella). Cena z transportem i rozładunkiem.

----------


## kroyena

No dobra doczytałem do drugiej strony i naklikam heretycznie:

Sekocenbud - statystyczne ceny minimalne bez instalacji:

m2 powierzchni użytkowej 1082 zł

m3 kubatury budynku 260 zł



Instalacje razem cena minimalna:

m2 powierzchni użytkowej 98 zł

m3 kubatury budynku 19 zł


Łącznie:

m2 powierzchni użytkowej 1180 zł

m3 kubatury budynku 279 zł

----------


## kroyena

Hipotetycznie dla Kopciuszka Archipelagu po moich zmianach:

132 m2 p.u. lub 476 kubatury

co daje odpowiednio:

155.760 lub 132.804 PLN

----------


## kroyena

Możliwe oszczędności (co nie oznacza, że wszystkie zostaną wykorzystane):

1) część okien na parterze nieotwieralna (ramy i szkło) zawsze trochę taniej, mycie niestety z zewnątrz.
2) strop nad garażem OSB na legarach,
3) szczyt ściany zewnętrzen garażu - deskowanie zamiast muru,
4) mury garażu 18 cm
5) ocieplenie samodzielne styropian na tynku "baranek" biały cement
6) instalacja elektryczna ułożona samodzielnie (za wyjatkiem pomiarów i przyłącza),
7) wykopy już się oferują za barter   :Lol:  ,
 :cool:  dachówkę też może przyjdzie układać z sąsiedzką pomocą (myślę że niewielką)
9) zastanawiam się czy ścian szczytowych części mieszkalnej nie dać z 18-tki (cm)
10) układanie płytek na niektórych podłogach
11) malowania (gips mi niestety nie leży)
12) ogrodzenie (siatka leśna na stęplach po laniu stropu)
13) ocieplenie dachu własnoręcznę (sru najwyżej będzie zejście na pylicę )

----------


## kroyena

Po co to wszystko?

A po to, żeby mieć możliwie duży "zapas bezpieczeństwa" do szacowanej wg Secocenbudu kwoty.

Pozostaje jeszcze "superhiper zapas bezpieczeństwa" w postaci podziału budowy na etapy.

Zakończenie I etapu na parterze na około 60 m2 w 3 pokojach łazience i kuchni i udawanie tego no, ukrytego smoka i przyczajonego tygrysa (czy jakoś tak). A potem sru, szybka nida na górę, wykładziny lub panele, płytki lepione tymi rencami, które to naklikały.

I co nie da się przy ostrych negocjacjach oscylować w ten sposób naokoło 1000 PLN/m2 powierzchni użytkowej?  :Roll:

----------


## Wwiola

> I co nie da się przy ostrych negocjacjach oscylować w ten sposób naokoło 1000 PLN/m2 powierzchni użytkowej?


nie !

I potwierdzisz moje słowa jak juz zbudujesz, niestety. 

A dlaczego ?

Ano dlatego, ze wystarczy jedna nieprzewidziana okolicznośc i plan minimum "wali w łeb". U mnie jedną z takich okoliczności była piekna czerwona glina na działce, która ma to do siebie, ze niezwykle trudno ją dobrze zagęścić. Musiałam "posilic się" pospólką kupowaną za ciężkie pieniądze (to jest druga okoliczność, bo taniej pospółki w okolicy nie było, bo wszystkie żwirownie pracowały na maxa, by zaspokoic potzreby remontowanej drogi szybkiego ruchu).

----------


## kroyena

No dobra, a jak sięnie poślizgnę na glinie, albo na zbliżonej do nie j Kinder Niespodziance.

Buduję się prawie ostatni w ulicy. Więc w zasadzie wszystko już poprzerabiane.

----------


## sonal

> hmm.. śledzę ten wątek już jakis czas... bo na wiosne zaczynam... moje plany sa takie: 
> .. taki mam projekt :    http://nowydom.onet.pl/3492,projekt.html    - troszke go powiększyłem do 140 m2 i częściowo podpiwniczyłem
> 
> - stan surowy otwarty.. mysle że zamknę sie w 70 tyś.
> (porotherm 30 kl.15 P+W kupiłem już po 2,60 , fundamenty robię sam, ekipa za piwnicę i parter i poddasze powiedziała 10 tyś- sopx?, dach licze na 25 tyś z robotą , stal, inne surowce, w sumie ok. 70 tys..  opowiem jak to się skończy
> 
> wiem że da sie taniej budować.. ale zależy to od b. wielu czynników...
>  a poza tym gdybym w to nie wierzył, nigdy bym sie nie zdecydował..


70 tyś.? Myslę ze *conajmniej* o 10.000 zł więcej zważywszy że buduję to samo, tyle ze bez podpiwniczeń.
Mam wszystko oprócz dachu (tj. skończyłem na  wieńcu na sciance kolankowej) i dotad wyszło mi 60kzł wliczając np. kupno betoniarki (budują mi krewni) i baraku. Przeliczyłem się na fundamentach   :Confused:  Miały kosztować z 8.000 a poszło ponad 12.000. Po za tym dużo kasy idzie na tzw. pierdoły jak koparka, geodeta, ziemia do fundamentów, DREWNO NA DESKOWANIE STROPU (ze 4 m3) itp.
Ale życzę powodzenia   :Wink2: 

Ps. Zważ że brałem  cegłe U220 z plecewic po niecałe 2 zł więc ty na same ściany wydasz więcej

----------


## areq

> Napisał Świerzak
> 
> hmm.. śledzę ten wątek już jakis czas... bo na wiosne zaczynam... moje plany sa takie: 
> .. taki mam projekt :    http://nowydom.onet.pl/3492,projekt.html    - troszke go powiększyłem do 140 m2 i częściowo podpiwniczyłem
> 
> - stan surowy otwarty.. mysle że zamknę sie w 70 tyś.
> (porotherm 30 kl.15 P+W kupiłem już po 2,60 , fundamenty robię sam, ekipa za piwnicę i parter i poddasze powiedziała 10 tyś- sopx?, dach licze na 25 tyś z robotą , stal, inne surowce, w sumie ok. 70 tys..  opowiem jak to się skończy
> 
> wiem że da sie taniej budować.. ale zależy to od b. wielu czynników...
> ...


A ja myśle,że z piwnicą stan surowy otwarty tego budynku wyniesie minimum 100tys.A wiem ile wydał kumpel,za taki stan TEGO domku, a piwnic też nie robił. Budował z Porothermu, na dachu ceramika Robena.
Wydał 115tys.Projektu, i papierologii nie liczę.Robocizna całości to :do wieńca 22tys,dach 38zł/m2 całość razem z więźbą.Można zejść z sumy całkowitej powiedzmy o 15tys.   
Żeby było jasne-nie zniechęcam nikogo..ba zachęcam wręcz do budowania-ale ludziska *mierzcie siły na zamiary....*

----------


## Agnieszka1

*do kroyeny* 
hej   :big tongue:   te koszty minimalne to minimalne - chcesz od minimum robic minimum? nie da sie. Minimalne to znaczy najmniejsze jakie mozna osiagnac - w wykonczeniu sa najtansze materialy typu: pcv na podlogach, w lazienkach najtansza terakota, najtansze farby itp, itd. Na tych kosztach juz nie zjedziesz nic. Pozatym one nie zawieraja geodezji i robot przygotowawczych, nie zawieraja doprowadzenia mediow, nie zawieraja kosztow ogrodzenia , chodnikow itp. 
Nie trzymalabym sie ceny minimalnej. Lepiej wziac srednia i probowac od niej nieco zjechac w dol.

----------


## dziabar

Pierwszy mój post na grupie. Czytam kto i ile wydal. Jaką technologię wybrał. Pomyślałem, że i ja się pochwalę. Nie jestem specjalistą ale część prac wykonałem sam. Mam projekt http://www.agrobisp.pl/cgi-bin/store...item=39&usid=1 . Obecnie jestem na etapie stanu surowego prawie zamkniętego (brak drzwi wejściowych i garażowych). Buduję już drugi rok. Na tą chwilę wydałem:
1. Stan zero wykonałem sam + pomoc znajomych - 11 000zł (fundamenty betonowe zbrojone, wypełnienie, chudy beton, kanalizacja, izolacja pionowa fundamentów, drenaż opaskowy)
2. Ściany zewnętrzne i działowe z pustka: 9400zł
3. Strop Teriva 1: 11 000zł (belki, pustaki, zbrojenie na wieńce, beton)
4. Dach 265m2: 28 000zł (pokrycie dachówka ceramiczna)
5. Kominy 3 sztuki: 3000zł (wkłady ceramiczne, klinkier)
6. Okna 11szt.: 6500zł (plastikowe 5 komorowe, kolor)
7. Inne: 12 000zł (projekt, adaptacja, nadzór, doprowadzenie wody do budynku, prąd w granicy przyłącze ziemne etc.)

Razem z robocizną wyszło około 81 000zł.

Nie wiem czy to dobry wynik ale wydaje mi się, że tak. Ja bynajmniej jestem zadowolony :wink: )). Teraz już nie pójdzie tak łatwo - co, cwu, instalacje, tynki etc. Właśnie jestem na etapie organizowania tych prac (ceny przerażają :wink: )) ).

----------


## Agnieszka1

> Nie wiem czy to dobry wynik ale wydaje mi się, że tak. Ja bynajmniej jestem zadowolony)). Teraz już nie pójdzie tak łatwo - co, cwu, instalacje, tynki etc. Właśnie jestem na etapie organizowania tych prac (ceny przerażają)) ).


dziabar jak najbardziej dobry wynik, bardzo dobry jesli chodzi o Twoj koknretnie dom. Zycze dalszych dobrych cen   :big tongue:

----------


## _Beti_

no i da się? da się!!!
a u mnie jeszcze będzie o wiele mniej kosztował dach 
dziabar  powodzenia życzę i daj znać na grupie jak Ci dalej idzie   :smile:

----------


## dziabar

_Beti_ napisała(a): no i da się? da się!!! 

Da, tylko się trzeba trochę nagonić i napracować :wink:  W tej kwocie (nie pisałem wcześniej) zrobiłem jeszcze 60m ogrodzenia (słupki, siatka, murki), kupiłem garaż na czas budowy, trochę sprzętu budowlanego (dużo rzeczy robię sam więc nie ma wyjścia).
W tym roku paluję zrobić instalację elektryczną, antenową, alarmową, telefoniczną, tynki wewnętrzne cementowo-wapienne, instalację co i cwu, wylewki. Robię już wyceny i rozmawiam z ekipami na tą chwilę wygląda, że wszystkie te prace wyniosą około 40000zł (materiał+robota). Do instalacji co chcę jeszcze wpiąć kominek z płaszczem wodnym ale nie orientowałem się i nie znam cen (instalator już policzył za jego podpięcie).

----------


## _Beti_

ja wiem że się da bo dużo kosztów mam już przeliczonych a poza tym u mnie w okolicy dużo ludzi buduje piękne domy za 150tyś więc nie widzę problemu czemu ja nie mam też takiego sukcesu osiągnąć, tym bardziej że także wiele prac wykonamy sami.
Jestem ciekawa o jakim profilu wybrałeś okna bo dość tanio je zakupiłeś 5 komorowe i to w kolorze  :ohmy:  jak możesz podaj co to są za okna
Poza tym mam jeszcze pytanie gdzie budujesz ? jak możesz to wklej kilka zdjęć chętnie pooglądam i napisz jeszcze coś o samej budowie

----------


## dziabar

_Beti_napisał(a):Jestem ciekawa o jakim profilu wybrałeś okna bo dość tanio.

Okna o profilu Veka+okucia Roto NT. Kolor ciemny orzech (barwione w masie). Wszystkie okna wyposażone w nawiewniki aereco (niestety ręcznie sterowane). Producent to ABM Jędraszek www.abm-jedraszek.pl, kupione w Czechowicach (tu buduję - okolice Bielska-Białej).
Nie mam żadnych zdjęć;( Nigdy nie pasjonowałem się utrwalaniem wspomnień na kliszy :wink: .  Może kiedyś coś pstryknę i wtedy dołączę zdjęcia (muszę do tego celu pożyczyć gdzieś aparat :wink:  )
Buduję na działce o powierzchni 800m2. Nie jest tego wiele ale wystarczy (mniej pracy przy obejściu). Działka usytuowana jest praktycznie w centrum miasta lecz w takiej dzielnicy gdzie jest dużo domków i żadnej głównej drogi. Czyli wszędzie blisko a jednak na uboczu :wink: .
Na tą chwilę nic nie robię. czekam do wiosny aż stopnieją śniegi :wink:

----------


## piotrul

Pozwolicie, że też się wypowiem.
Zaczynałem budowę mając 75 tyś w kiesenie ze sprzedaży mieszkania i działkę. Dom 250m2 z wym garaż 40m2. 
Ale miałem już przygotowane: drewno na cały dach, dachówkę rozbiórkową (b. dobry stan Seager ok 7-8letnia - dużo szczęścia) oraz całą stertę cegieł też rozbiórkowych ( całe lato segregowałem z tatą, każda która budziła najmniejsze podejrzenia zasilała drogę - sporo pracy ale co poradzić)
A teraz o budowaniu. Wszystkie ściany zewnętrzne i nośne z gazobetonu. cegła rozbiórkowa na garaż i wszystkie ściany działowe, konstrukcja dachu kratownica (odpada lanie stropu) tylko nad salonem 60m2 strop klaina. Ocieplenie 15cm styropian, 25 cm wełna.
Zaczołem w kwietniu, zamieszkałem w styczniu, co prawda w salonie+gabinet(wtedy to był pokój).
Ogrzewanie na początek tarnawa+DGP, teraz mam jeszcze piec gazowy.
Wnioski. zamknołem się w kwocie ok 160 tyś(szacuje bo przestałem liczyć przy 120 tyś) i tu uwaga gdyby dom był 120-150 m2 kwota 100 tys jet jak najbardziej realna jeżeli się troszkę "pokombinuje', tyle że "marmury" niestety trzeba sobie odpuścić.

----------


## _Beti_

jak mówiłam wyżej i da się !!!
napisz coś jeszcze kiedy budowałeś jakie miałeś jeszcze koszty co robiłeś sam takie informacje są dla mnie bezcenne, szkoda że tacy ludzie nie piszą dzienników tylko sami inwestorzy którzy budują za 300tyś   :sad:  ta kwota nie będzie dla mnie nigdy osiągalna

----------


## piotrul

Ja jeszcze buduje  :cool:  
Wszystko poza murowaniem, wylewaniem posadzek i dachem.
Ściana karton-gips na klej (ja+ojciec+szwagier) miałem farta bo wtedy ceny płyt spadły na łeb  :big grin:   były po 10,45 szt. Sufity tak samo: płyta. No i ocieplenie watą wyłącznie sam (nikomu nie ufam w tej kwestii) fakt, że mało przyjemna robota. Co do płyt: płyty najtańsze w marketach, ale już wszystkie profile, wieszaki, wktęty w okolicznych hurtowniach- 50% taniej.
nawet jestem tki mocny, że styropian sam przykleiłem i to nawet dobrze. Klej+siatka wolałem nie ryzykować i powierzyłem fachowcom ale na ręce im patrzyłem.
Przez pierwsze 1,5 - 2 sezony nie miałem np. kafelek na korytażu i w kuchni ale wykładzina tzw. budowlana zdała egzamin (5zł/m) a w kuchni gumolit. Wykładzina się nie zmarnowała bo poszła póżniej pod panele zamiast gąpkim a efekt ten sam. No dobra kończe bo się rozpisałem.
Generalnie trzeba byc czujnym i kombinować, oczywiście tam gdzie można bo oszczędności np. na zbrojeniu jak to mi niektórzy proponowali, absolutnie nie wchodziły w grę, ale tam gdzie można i nie koliduje to z bezpieczeństwem, trwałością i komfortem to owszem.
Pozdro.

----------


## MarzannaPG

Dorzucę do dyskusji swoje 'trzy grosze'. To co pod nickiem już wybudowałam, mogę się podzielić doświadczeniem.
*Najpierw coś ku uciesze tych co chcą tanio wybudować i ku niedowierzaniu niedowiarków*  :Wink2:  
*Dom* ma 156 m2 brutto, ma 5 pokoi, salon (45m2 z wykuszem), 2 łazienki, kotłownię.
*Stan surowy* kosztował nas 80 000 zł. Bez robocizny. Bo robocizna to my: ja i mąż, czasem pomoc znajomych, rodziny. Tylko przy więźbie zapłaciliśmy 2 000 cieśli. No i panu od wykopków oraz geodecie też. Ceny materiałów niestety sprzed wejścia do Unii.
Były 'poślizgi' a jakże: *stan zero* zamiast zakładanych 7000 kosztował 13 000. *Papierologia* (nie wliczona tutaj, żeby było jasne) kosztowała nas, bagatela!, 10 000!  :ohmy:  A liczyliśmy na 1/2.
*Dalsze koszty po stanie surowym*:
*Ogrodzenie* na razie 2500 bez siatki (za to z podmurówką), bez bramy i furtki, ale mamy co ogradzać 36a!  :big grin:  
*Fundamenty pod taras i schody* 2500. Znów same materiały.
We wnętrzu: *elektryka* 3800 same kabelki, robocizna za darmo (znajomy elektryk) i bez odbioru jeszce. *Kanalizacja* 1000zł, robocizna to my. *Tynki:* 1000zł (materiał), nie ma gładzi gipsowej.

*No a teraz "łyżka dziegciu"*
Kupując projekt nie wiedzieliśmy, że są w nim drogie a nawet bardzo drogie elementy. Np. *drzwi wejściowe*, piękne, z dwoma przeszkleniami po bokach, o nietypowych wymiarach jak się okazało. Wyceny proponowane wahają się obecnie od 5000 -9000zł!  :ohmy:  
Piękne szerokie trójstopniowe *schody* i duży ciekawy pod względem bryły *taras* same w sobie nie są może drogie, ale już ich obłożenie płytkami to samobójstwo ekonomiczne. Zwłaszcza płytkami na które 'chorujemy', gdzie narożna stopnica kosztuje 200 zł za sztukę!
Tu dochodzimy do takiego clou: *'apetyt rośnie w miarę jedzenia*".  Jeśli już zbudowaliśmy niemałym kosztem taras to nie po to, by nie cieszył on oka (nie tylko naszego  :Wink2:  ) ładnym wykończeniem. 
Inne clou: *coś co miało być tanie, wcale takie nie jest, zważywszy na potrzebne ilości*.
*Kuchnia*, która z założenia miała być tania, bo zamawiana w osiedlowej firmie meblarskiej, jakby nie liczyć, nagle okazuje się, że kosztuje 7 000 bez AGD! Nadal w tej samej firmie, w której przed 4 laty zamawialiśmy naszą blokową (TANIĄ, bo dużo mniejszą) kuchnię! *Drzwi wewnętrzne* z założenia miały być te tanie, choć ładne (dokładnie drzwi firmy DRE). Wybrane przeze mnie kosztują 300zł, jak dojdzie oscieżnica to może z 500zł będzie. Prawda, że tanio? No to pomnóżcie teraz to przez 10, bo tyle tych drzwi będę potrzebować.
*Podsumowując mój, przydługi, wywód:*
- projekt powinien być 'tani' tzn. wszystko powinno być standardowe, żadnych szaleństw. Najlepiej 'pudełko zapałek"  :Wink2:  
- chcesz wybudować dobrze a tanio dom, zrób to sam! (Jak potrafisz)  :big grin:  
- musisz zaaplikować sobie szczepionkę przeciw rosnącemu apetytowi. A apetyt rośnie choćby podczas czytania Muratora (gazety i forum)  :Wink2:  
Jeśli spełnsz choć jeden z tych warunków, powinno się udać. Czego sobie i wszystkim pragnącym wybudować tanio, życzę z całego serca!

----------


## Majgeniusz

Po długich przemyśleniach też postanowiłem budować samodzielnie, ale przy pomocy 1-2 fachowców ( niestety na rodzinę nie mogę liczyć), a całkiem sam to mogę sobie siku zrobić. Oczywiście znajdą się lżejsze prace, które mogę zrobić sam, ale generalnie jednak z kimś, bo raźniej i szybciej. Do niektórych prac wezmę specjalistów, przynajmniej jednego do pilotowania całej roboty np. dekarza do dachu, murarza do murów, itd. 
Przy wszystkich pracach chcę być obecny, bo już nie jeden inwestor przekonał się gorzko, co to znaczy samodzielne podjęcie decyzji przez wykonawców i ich "widzimisię", oby łatwiej i szybciej, bo właściciel budowanego domu przyjedzie za tydzień. Po tygodniu jest- i mury  :ohmy:   ocieplenie  :ohmy:  i inne   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Evil:  
To ja już wolę zawsze być na budowie w trakcie wykonywania prac przez innych fachowców.   :cool:    Co wcale nie znaczy że oni są do kitu, tylko że mogą mieć inne wyobrażenie odnośnie wykonywanej pracy czy detalu od mojego.   :Roll:  
Budowa rusza wiosną i wszystko okaże się w praniu   :Lol:   :Wink2: 
Mam cichą nadzieję, że będzie taniej i dobrze!  :Lol:   :Wink2:  Mimo że trochę dłużej  :Wink2:

----------


## _Beti_

jakoś widzę strona z tanim budowaniem się ożywiła i dobrze więc proszę piszcie piszcie piszcie i poddawajcie nam początkującym pomysły jak wybudować tanio dom

----------


## dominikams

Aida, 

jeśli chcesz budować z silikatów, to zapraszam do wątku:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...udowa%E6+silki

Tam pod koniec są informacje o tanich silikatach, oto linki:
http://www.silikaty.net.pl/index.php

http://www.ppmb-niemce.com.pl/oferta/silikaty.html

u tego pierwszego dostawcy nie było podanego cennika (może teraz już jest), ale jak sprawdzałam, to cena była praktycznie identyczna z tymi drugimi (z Niemców). Ceny naprawdę sa tam rewelacyjne. 
Ja dostałam ofertę od wykonawcy na oryginalną Silkę (cena jak na nich była nieprawdopodobnie niska -ok. 16,5 tys z dostawą - na bloczki 24 cm). Takiej ceny nie byłabym w stanie wynegocjować samodzielnie. Zadzwoniłam do Niemców i ich WSTĘPNA oferta na *wszystkie* bloczki (25 cm i 12 cm) z dostawą to 18 tys, więc kilka tys. taniej, niż zapłaciłabym za Silkę (po dodaniu kosztu bloczków 12). Pan z Niemców potwierdził, że nie jest to cena ostateczna. Niech cię Aido nie przeraża ta całkowita kwota (mój dom jest spory). 

Jeszcze jedna uwaga - na twoim miejscu, zwłaszcza mając ograniczone środki, zdecydowałabym sie jednak na styropian. Wełna wychodzi dużo drożej, a oddychanie ścian to mit. Do tego potrzebna jest sprawna wentylacje. Wełna i niesprawna wentylacja nie uchroni cię przed grzybem; jeśli bedziesz miała sprawna wentylację i styropian na ścianie, grzyba nie będzie. Pomyśl o tym.

Mam nadzieję, że pomogłam, 
pozdrawiam,
Dominika

Co do uwagi, że do silikatów potrzeba więcej zaprawy klejowej niz do bk, to nie rozumiem, przeciez muruje się na cienką spoinę, a bloczki są równe. Można też murować zwykłą zaprawą, jeśli ktoś woli. Bloczki  na pióro-wpust nie wymagają murowania "po bokach", zaprawa tylko między warstwami.

----------


## wilcza75

Wracam do tego wątku po paru m-cach (chociaż czytałem go na bieżąco) i cieszę się że w końcu znajdują się osoby, przykładami potwierdzające to że można budować tanio.
Moje 50tys. za stan surowy zamknięty z tynkami, wylewką i początkiem instalacji to kupę forsy w porównaniu z wynikiem Dziabara, którego dom jest 2 x większy od mojej chałupki. http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=55192

Pozostaje mi wykończeniówka i co do jej kosztów.
Tutaj rozpiętości w cenach są gigantyczne.
Np=> za 2 x drzwi zewn. sosna(drewno klejone) z ociepleniem 1cm styropianu i montażem w odl. 25km zapłaciłem 1500zł - na rachunek. Dojdą jeszcze szyldy i zamki za 200zł.
Z drugiej strony typowe drzwi zewnętrzne w marketach budowlanych to 1500-3000zł szt... i to jest dopiero średnia półka. A mogą być i takie za 8,10,12tys.zł.

Schody. Wg wstępnej wyceny jednej z ekip będą mnie kosztować 2,5tys.zł. Dębowe. Oczywiście kształt bardzo prosty. Można też mieć podobne za 2 albo i 5 razy więcej.
Że nie jest to najwyższa jakość. Tak. Ale dla mnie przyzwoita i zupełnie wystarczy.

Niektorzy piszą, że nie warto na czymś tam oszczędzać, bo to raptem 500 czy 1.200zł. Na 1 elemencie. A przecież budowa to dziesiątki takich decyzji.
Oby tylko oszczędzanie nie odbiło się na trwałości.

Podobnie jest z targowaniem się. Warto nawet dla głupich 3-5%,a tyle sklepy dają bez łaski. Często też jest to 10% i więcej. 

Jeśli ktoś dysponuje większą gotówką, oczywiście nie musi tak kalkulować i wybiera to co najlepsze i najładniejsze (od projektu zaczynając). Ale to chyba inna bajka i nie ten wątek.
t

----------


## Majgeniusz

Też przystosowałem projekt do silikatów. Szukam najtańszych w okolicach Gorzowa Wlkp. Najlepiej producenta.

----------


## iz+wo

Witam Wszystkich,

jesteśmy z ukochaną na etapie zakończonej papierologii, mamy wodę 1/2 prądu i z wielkim optymizmem przystępujemy do budowy na gotowo domku "Kamyczek" B.P. Krajobrazy 75 m2 p.u. i zmieścić się w kwocie do 100 000 PLN. Zakładam że ekipę (której jeszcze poszukujemy) zatrudnimy tylko do wykonania stanu surowego zamkniętego reszta będzie pracą własną. 
Na marginesie mam uprzejme pytanie odnośnie więźby dachowej: czy kupienie więźby za 600 zł/ m3 lekko podsuszonej (tzn ok. 1,5 miesiąca)ma sens? Dalsze suszenie miało by się odbywać na dachu. Czy też może za 1000 zł kupić więźbę suszoną komorowo i mieć pewność że nic się nie wypaczy, nadmieniam iż na pokrycie mamy już zakupioną blachodachówkę z posypką MetroBond. Z góry dziękujemy za wszelkie rady i Wasze doświadczenia.

----------


## piotrul

Ja miałem na 3/4 domu dechy wysezonowane (na kratownice) ale na pozostałą część kupiłem prosto z tartaku tyle że zaimpegnowane (w kąpieli) nic się nie wypaczyło. Ale moge mówić tylko za siebie, możliwe że ktoś ma złe doświadczenia.

----------


## ppp.j

> Witam Wszystkich,
>  czy kupienie więźby za 600 zł/ m3 lekko podsuszonej (tzn ok. 1,5 miesiąca)ma sens? Dalsze suszenie miało by się odbywać na dachu. Czy też może za 1000 zł kupić więźbę suszoną komorowo i mieć pewność że nic się nie wypaczy, nadmieniam iż na pokrycie mamy już zakupioną blachodachówkę z posypką MetroBond. Z góry dziękujemy za wszelkie rady i Wasze doświadczenia.


Więźba schnie na dachu to ogólne prawidło. Jak jest dobrze zrobiona to się nie pokręci. Lepiej wydaj te pienądze na inne cele. Dobrze by było byś zastosował deskowanie. Poczytaj o problemach tych, co zastosowali folię.

----------


## iz+wo

dzięki za podpowiedz ale co masz na myśli mówiąc/ pisząc o problemach z folią czytałem bardzo dużo pozytywnych wypowiedzi na temat membran dachowych wysokoparoprzepuszczalnych bo taki twór mam właśnie na myśli.

----------


## ppp.j

W "wymiana doświadczeń" ostatnimi czasy pokazało się kilka postów typu, Przeciekający dach!!,  Uwaga na folię paroprzepuszczalną,  Śnieg pod dachówką,  lub podobne. Przejrzyj posty z ostatniego tygodnia. Wszystkie dotyczyły folii paroprzepuszczalnej. Coraz więcej osób przekonuje się na własnej skórze jakie to badziewie. Jednak stara wypróbowana deska i papa są niezastąpione.

----------

> W "wymiana doświadczeń" ostatnimi czasy pokazało się kilka postów typu, Przeciekający dach!!,  Uwaga na folię paroprzepuszczalną,  Śnieg pod dachówką,  lub podobne. Przejrzyj posty z ostatniego tygodnia. Wszystkie dotyczyły folii paroprzepuszczalnej. Coraz więcej osób przekonuje się na własnej skórze jakie to badziewie. Jednak stara wypróbowana deska i papa są niezastąpione.


Ja mam folię wysokoparoprzepuszczalną i suchutko   :ohmy:  . Ty masz deskowanie i też sucho. Nie ma "jedynie słusznych" rozwiązań, bez przegięć

----------


## ppp.j

Widzisz "*babo*" zgadzam się, że nie wolno generalizować tym bardziej, że jak pokazał Twój przykład nie zawsze folia jest zła. Jednak można przeczytać na tym forum sporo rozpaczliwych postów, że dachy ciekną i wszystkie w technologii folii paroprzepuszczalnej. Mądrzejszy czyimś doświadczeniem ja wybrałem i polecam system sprawdzony jeszcze przez naszych dziadów czyli deski i papę .

----------


## iz+wo

tak też myślę, że nie ma co dowodzić wyższości swiąt Bożego Narodzenia nad Wielkanocą jak też foli nad deską. Myślę że folia jest tańsza, łatwiejsza w montażu i chyba jednak nowocześniejsza dlatego będę się ku niej skłaniał. nie mniej prześledzę oczywiście forum i głosy krytyki. Na razie szukam ekipy mam kilka ofert rozbójniczych, kilka średnich i dwie egzekwo za 10 tyś. Co o tym myślicie za taki projekt http://www.krajobrazy.com.pl/index.p...nazwa=KAMYCZEK mówimy tu ostanie surowym bez więźby.

----------

Folia.
Nie wszystkie folie są w stanie wytrzymać temperaturę pod blachą. Producenci niechętnie o tym piszą. Na problem trafiłem przypadkowo ale dekarze potwierdzili problem. Wyszło na to że pod dachówką temperatura jest niższa i tam problem z folią to wynik fuszerki. Folię o wysokiej wytrzymałości na temp. ma w ofercie IVT. Mam ją pod dachówką bo nie była specjalnie droga a jest b.  mocna i tańsza od niektórych skandynawskich wynalazków.
Iz+wo
Myślę, że podawane przez Ciebie kwoty na domek mogą być realne tylko z innym prostszym (tańszym) dachem). Za tą kwotę trzeba się wyginastykować i mieć dobre hamulce  :Roll:

----------


## iz+wo

> Folia.
> Nie wszystkie folie są w stanie wytrzymać temperaturę pod blachą. Producenci niechętnie o tym piszą. Na problem trafiłem przypadkowo ale dekarze potwierdzili problem. Wyszło na to że pod dachówką temperatura jest niższa i tam problem z folią to wynik fuszerki. Folię o wysokiej wytrzymałości na temp. ma w ofercie IVT. Mam ją pod dachówką bo nie była specjalnie droga a jest b.  mocna i tańsza od niektórych skandynawskich wynalazków.
> Iz+wo
> Myślę, że podawane przez Ciebie kwoty na domek mogą być realne tylko z innym prostszym (tańszym) dachem). Za tą kwotę trzeba się wyginastykować i mieć dobre hamulce


Nie rozumiem, co znaczy realne i kiedy mam uruchomic te hamulce. podana przezemnie kwota 10 000 jest ceną za robociznę murarza (stan surowy). Wstępne propozycje cieśli za postawienie takiego dachu to 3,5 tyś, ale ciągle jeszcze szukam?
A odnośnie folli pod blachą, mamy kupioną blachodachówkę z posypką mineralną MetroBond. Są to arkusze blachy o wymiarach 1,35x0,42 m. Każdy taki arkusz jest przybijany od "czoła" do niższego. W/g producenta i dystrybutora ryzyko przecieku w tym dachu jest bliskie zeru. Ponad to posypka daje ochronę termiczną i akustyczną.

----------

iz+wo
"przystępujemy do budowy na gotowo domku "Kamyczek" B.P. Krajobrazy 75 m2 p.u. i zmieścić się w kwocie do 100 000 PLN"
Obejrzalem ten projekt bo mam już jakies doświadczenia i zbieram nowe. Moim zdaniem wybydowanie tego domku na gotowo za 100 tys przy własnej robociźnie nawet w etapie wykończenia za podaną przez Ciebie kwotę będzie trudne. Pisząc o hamulcach miałem na myśli, iż chcąc wydać około 100.000 Pln będziecie musieli hamować zapędy pójścia w droższe rozwiązania czy materiały. Jaką powierchnię dachu ma ten domek?

----------


## cooler

iz+wo:
Ile płaciłeś za MetroBonda? Ja mam do zrobienia dwa łuki na okapie dachu i chyba taką blachą to by wyszło? Możesz mi wysłać na priva.
Dzięki.

----------


## _Beti_

jakoś cicho na tym naszym wątku o tanim budowaniu, może jeszcze znajdzie się ktoś co niedrogo wybudował swoje cztery kąty

----------


## iz+wo

Normalnie metro bond kosztuje ok 80zł/m2ZGROZA!!!!! Ale my mieliśmy cenę promocyjną.Jesteśmy samozaparci.Chcemy w tym roku tzn.ok maja wprowadzić sie do naszego nowego domku.Głęboko wierzę,że nam się uda.

----------


## cyla

A ten Wam się wydaje choć trochę tani w budowie?  :Confused:  
Ja już projekt zakupiłam  a teraz łamię głowę czy kaski starczy. Miałam nadzieję zmięścić się poniżej 200tys PLN  :oops:  
Chaber2    http://www.archeton.pl/index.aspx

Pozdrawiam cyla  :cool:

----------


## kropi

Jeszcze jedno założenie taniego domu mi przyszło do głowy dziś po rozmowie z architektem - ŻADNYCH PROJEKTÓW GOTOWYCH!!! Nie dość że płaci się za projekt to potem jeszcze za przeróbki, każdy koleś typu elektryk czy kanaliziarz za stempelek bierze fortunę, nie wiem czy naprawdę nie lepiej zamówić projekt indywidualny zawierający już wszystkie przeróbki w fazie rysowania  :wink: 

My trochę nie mieliśmy wyjścia, bo kupujemy dom wbudowie, ale jesli jeszcze ktoś może o tym decydować to projekty gotowe ODRADZAM  :Evil:

----------


## beno11

> Jeszcze jedno założenie taniego domu mi przyszło do głowy dziś po rozmowie z architektem - ŻADNYCH PROJEKTÓW GOTOWYCH!!! Nie dość że płaci się za projekt to potem jeszcze za przeróbki, każdy koleś typu elektryk czy kanaliziarz za stempelek bierze fortunę, nie wiem czy naprawdę nie lepiej zamówić projekt indywidualny zawierający już wszystkie przeróbki w fazie rysowania 
> 
> My trochę nie mieliśmy wyjścia, bo kupujemy dom wbudowie, ale jesli jeszcze ktoś może o tym decydować to projekty gotowe ODRADZAM


witam
to chyba sie w Lodzi tyle placi 
sam oblicz
projekt indywidualny to koszt rzedu 4000-10 000
gotowiec to kwota max 2500 w zaleznosci od kogo kupujesz + adaptacja w obu przypadkach to ta sama kwota bo architekt to nie elektryk czy spec od gazu czy wody a bez nich to sobie ten projekt  na polke mozesz polozyc

----------


## iz+wo

Myślę, że podawane przez Ciebie kwoty na domek mogą być realne tylko z innym prostszym (tańszym) dachem). Za tą kwotę trzeba się wyginastykować i mieć dobre hamulce  :Roll: [/quote]
 Witam odośnie wspomnianego cytatu chciałem poinformować wszem i wobec, że znalazłem wykonawcę na dach za kwotę 6,5 tyś materiały z robocizną. to tak sobie myślę że to chyba dobra cena i hamulce działają   :Lol:

----------


## Bikerus

> , ale jesli jeszcze ktoś może o tym decydować to projekty gotowe ODRADZAM


Wydaje mi sie, ze mozna wybrac taki projekt gotowy w ktorym nie bedzie sie robiło zadnych zmian.
Ja znalazłem kilka takich, które spełniaja moje oczekiwania.
Jesli ma byc tanio, to po prostu nic nie kombinujemy...

----------


## Wwiola

> A ten Wam się wydaje choć trochę tani w budowie?  
> Ja już projekt zakupiłam a teraz łamię głowę czy kaski starczy. Miałam nadzieję zmięścić się poniżej 200tys PLN  
> Chaber2 http://www.archeton.pl/index.aspx


Jest to normalny dom, nie najtańszy, ale i nie najdroższy. Niestety 200tys NA PEWNO Ci nie starczy   :sad:  . Buduje podobny dom, niepodpiwniczony, amm stan surowy i za całośc koszty szacuje na poziomie co najmniej 270tys. Szacuje sie, ze robocizna to ok 30% budowy więc musiałabys ten tom budowac sama (nie płacąc nikomu za robociznę) i jeszcze byłby problem. Dom ma 150m2 po podłogach więc musiałabys się zmiescic w 1350/m2 - moim zdaniem bardzo trudne lub wręcz nierelane

----------


## Wwiola

Na pocieszenie Ci jeszcze powiem, ze sama rozpoczynając budowę byłam pewna, ze zmieszczę się w tych 200tys.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## tom17

> + adaptacja w obu przypadkach to ta sama kwota bo architekt to nie elektryk czy spec od gazu czy wody a bez nich to sobie ten projekt  na polke mozesz polozyc


projekt indywidualny raczej nie wymaga adaptacji robiony jest kompleksowo pod zleceniodawcę i nie pracuje nad nim sam architekt ale cały sztab specjalistów z nim współpracujacych. Ja w swoim projekcie za 6 tys pln mam pieczątki i kserokopie dyplomów i uprawnień inżynierów elektryka, instalatora, konstruktora no i oczywiscie architekta.

Nie zmienia to faktu że dobry projekt indywidualny bedzie droższy od gotowca z adaptacjami.

 :smile:

----------


## artureski

Jestem już trochę znudzony. Malkontentów i bogaczy nie przekonasz, biedniejszych i zdeterminowanych nie odwiedziesz. Szkoda tylko  że gdzieś zdrowy rozsądek i tolerancja  sie zagubiły. To co jednym jest niezbędne nie musi być konieczne dla innych. Każdy ma swoje potrzeby, wizje i możliwości. Tylko tak na marginesie już wspomnę że mój projekt jest indywidualny - parterowy 14 na 9, na gotowo do pozwolenia (z instalacjami). I tu pojawi się niedowierzanie - za 2,5 tys zł. Teraz ruszajcie malkontenci do ofensywy. Dla ułatwienia dodam że projektant - bez znajomości. Powodzenia! Tylko prosiłbym o pominięcie kwesti podjazdów, ogrodzenia, ogrodu, tarasu - to już tyle razy było wałkowane.

----------


## jaFIGA

pamietajcie ze wybudowac to nie az tak strasznie co potem utrzymac chałupe.... trzeba mierzyc siły na zamiary :smile:

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

Otóż to, niestety wiele osób zapomina, że oprócz spłaty kredytu trzeba też odłożyć kasiorkę na ogrzewanie i naprawy bieżące. Dlatego nawet jak miałbym nadmiar kasy, a na to się nie zanosi  :smile: , to i tak wybuduje domek do 100-110m2 bo jego utrzymanie, ogrzanie, nie będzie dla mnie większym problemem. Oczywiście o ile wybiore projekt który nie ma rozdmuchanej kubatury.

----------


## kropi

I dlatego też warto zdecydować się - w ramach długofalowych oszczędności - na projekt indywidualny. Projekty typowe są tylko tym czym są - siedział sobie architekt, miał pomysła, zastosował kilka(naście/dziesiąt) standardowych rozwiązań w różnych konfiguracjach i powstało dzieło.

Projekt indywidualny uwzględni wszystko - nasze własne (nie architekta czy poprzednich jego klientów) potrzeby co do liczby i rozmiarów pomieszczeń, okien, poziomów, powierzchni, rozkładu wewnątrz i bryły całego budynku, jak również oczekiwania względem dalszej eksploatacji - izolacji, instalacji, ogrzewania... Słyszałem o architekcie współpracującym z psychologiem, w końcu dom to środowisko życia a to powinno odpowiadać osobowości i stylowi życia przyszłych mieszkańców.

Na wstępie kosztuje nas to trochę więcej (jak dobrze poszukacie to projekcik w sensownej cenie idzie zamówić) ale w perspektywie kilkudziesięciu lat użytkowania na pewno się opłaci.

Zresztą, popytajcie wśród znajomych czy znajdzie się ktoś, kto wybudował dom według gotowca NIC w nim nie zmieniając - i jest zadowolony?   :Roll:  Oczywiście może się tak zdarzyć ale prawdopodobieństwo jest nikłe.

Oszczędzać to też mądrze wydawać pieniądze. Mam nieodparte wrażenie, że w budownictwie każda złotówka mądrze wydana może przynieść kilka(naście) złotych oszczędności na przyszłość, więc warto się nad tym zastanowić, póki jeszcze można   :Wink2:

----------


## _Beti_

ja odpowiem krótko nie zgadzam się z tobą Kropi, mamy chyba inne pojęcie o oszczędzaniu, ja dałam za projekt 1400zł za adaptacje 400zł czyli razem projekt wyszedł mnie 1800. oczywiście w środku troszku sama sobie pozmieniam układ ścian ale minimalnie, pomimo kilku zmian które naniósł mi projektant uważam że w moim przypadku nie było sensu robić projekt indywidualny za na przykład 6tyś bo ja za te 4.200 kupiłam prawie całe pustaki na dom więc, jak mówię ja inaczej rozumiem oszczędzanie od Ciebie.
Projekt indywidualny jest dobry dla ludzi z kasą a szaraczki takie jak ja muszą oszukać się w necie i wreszcie wybrać coś co im najbardziej odpowiada

----------


## Zopafisa

Zgadzam się z Beti. Ja w swoim projekcie typowym nie zmieniłam NIC, i nadal jak przeglądam inne ( z przyzwyczajenia) to się utwierdzam w decyzji.
http://money.extradom.pl/ext/page?pr...z=opis&id=3470

----------


## kropi

> ja odpowiem krótko nie zgadzam się z tobą Kropi, mamy chyba inne pojęcie o oszczędzaniu, ja dałam za projekt 1400zł za adaptacje 400zł czyli razem projekt wyszedł mnie 1800. [ciach]


Żeby nie było - ja też mam projekt seryjny adaptowany  :wink:  bo poprzedni właściciele też myśleli, że będzie taniej, teraz wprowadzam do niego zmiany "pod siebie" i widzę, że inwestycja robi się mocno rozwojowa   :Lol:  

Ale jeśli udało ci się dobrać gotowca, odpowiada ci i dobrze ci się w nim mieszka to gratuluję. BTW nie czytasz forum, 



> Tylko tak na marginesie już wspomnę że mój projekt jest indywidualny - parterowy 14 na 9, na gotowo do pozwolenia (z instalacjami). I tu pojawi się niedowierzanie - za 2,5 tys zł.


  :wink:

----------


## kropi

> Zgadzam się z Beti. Ja w swoim projekcie typowym nie zmieniłam NIC, i nadal jak przeglądam inne ( z przyzwyczajenia) to się utwierdzam w decyzji.
> http://money.extradom.pl/ext/page?pr...z=opis&id=3470


I cieszę się wraz z tobą, że odpowiada ci tento projekt, ja niestety już widzę co chciałbym w nim zmienić  :wink:  a jeszcze nawet nie doszedłem do instalacji itp. szczegółów. Mam też nadzieję, że uspokaja cię szum kotła albo planujesz ogrzewanie elektryczne, ktołownia przy sypialni tośrednie rozwiązanie. Itp itd...  :cool:

----------


## _Beti_

wiesz dlaczego Ci nie wierzą że za 2,5tyś bo ten projekt albo jest mocno podciągnięty pod seryjny, albo go robił jakiś bidny, początkujący architekt
Kropi
ja mam kilka zmian np piwnica i likwidacja wypustu tylniego, poszerzenie domu o 30cm więc są to dość duże zmiany. Ale szczerze mówiąc żal by mi było wydać tak dużo już na samy początku, bo sam wiesz wszyscy myślą że kasa leci jak zaczynasz fizycznie budowę a przecież prze wbiciem pierwszej łopaty jest tyle wydatków że ho ho  :ohmy:  
Zresztą jak robi ktoś projekt indywidualny to musi mieć dość spore hamulce a bo tu jeszcze balkonik tu lukarna a tu 3 okna w dachu, może jeszcze jedna sypialnia, wykurz, taras, a jak kupisz typowy projekt to nie mam to tamto masz budować tak jak masz w projekcie od razu jak wybierasz projekt w katalogu czy na necie musisz podjąć konkretne decyzje teraz zaraz już a u projektanta 20 wizyt i to może to może jeszcze zmienić dodać  :Wink2:

----------


## kropi

> wiesz dlaczego Ci nie wierzą że za 2,5tyś bo ten projekt albo jest mocno podciągnięty pod seryjny, albo go robił jakiś bidny, początkujący architekt
> Kropi
> ja mam kilka zmian np piwnica i likwidacja wypustu tylniego, poszerzenie domu o 30cm więc są to dość duże zmiany. Ale szczerze mówiąc żal by mi było wydać tak dużo już na samy początku, bo sam wiesz wszyscy myślą że kasa leci jak zaczynasz fizycznie budowę a przecież prze wbiciem pierwszej łopaty jest tyle wydatków że ho ho  
> Zresztą jak robi ktoś projekt indywidualny to musi mieć dość spore hamulce a bo tu jeszcze balkonik tu lukarna a tu 3 okna w dachu, może jeszcze jedna sypialnia, wykurz, taras, a jak kupisz typowy projekt to nie mam to tamto masz budować tak jak masz w projekcie od razu jak wybierasz projekt w katalogu czy na necie musisz podjąć konkretne decyzje teraz zaraz już a u projektanta 20 wizyt i to może to może jeszcze zmienić dodać


Każdy pisze na podstawie własnych doświadczeń  :smile: 
Moje są takie, że po wrzuceniu gotowca ze znanej pracowni na "A" w program architektoniczny okazało się np, że nadproża mają 3 różne grubości, z oknami jest mały bałaganik, jest drugi komin nam zupełnie niepotrzebny - i tak co i rusz jakiś psikus. Właśnie w gootowych projektach aż kusi - no skoro zmieniliśmy już jedno to dlaczego nie ruszyć tego okienka, tamtych drzwi, tej ścianki... Robiąc indywidualny zadajesz architektowi określone założenia i rozliczasz go z ich realizacji.
Ale każdy robi tak jak lubi  :smile: 
I znów, żeby nie było - dobrze rozumiem co to jest nie mieć nadmiaru gotówki, inaczej nie czytałbym tego wątku  :wink:

----------


## Geno

> Napisał Zopafisa
> 
> Zgadzam się z Beti. Ja w swoim projekcie typowym nie zmieniłam NIC, i nadal jak przeglądam inne ( z przyzwyczajenia) to się utwierdzam w decyzji.
> http://money.extradom.pl/ext/page?pr...z=opis&id=3470
> 
> 
> I cieszę się wraz z tobą, że odpowiada ci tento projekt, ja niestety już widzę co chciałbym w nim zmienić  a jeszcze nawet nie doszedłem do instalacji itp. szczegółów. Mam też nadzieję, że uspokaja cię szum kotła albo planujesz ogrzewanie elektryczne, ktołownia przy sypialni tośrednie rozwiązanie. Itp itd...


Ciekawe jest to,że architek zakłada od razu ławy żelbetowe   :Wink2:  w innym ostatnio przy dachu czterospadowym (a właściwie wielospadowym) było napisane dwuspadowy...straśnie przemęczeni jacyś są niektórzy z architektów   :Wink2:

----------


## Zopafisa

Nie planuję ogrzewania elektrycznego ,a kocioł gazowy z zamkniętą komorą spalania. Miałam takie rozwiązanie w mieszkaniu (kocioł w łazience) i nawet nie wiedziałam kiedy się włączał.
Ale jestem ciekawa co Cię jeszcze widzisz ????
Zawsze mogę coś pokombinować

----------


## kropi

> wiesz dlaczego Ci nie wierzą że za 2,5tyś bo ten projekt albo jest mocno podciągnięty pod seryjny, albo go robił jakiś bidny, początkujący architekt


Och, nie doczytałem tym razem ja   :oops:  

Jak rozumiem posiadasz jakąś konkretną wiedzę na temat architekta, o którym mowa... Nie obraź się, ale nie mając pojęcia o sprawie wydajesz sądy dosyć kategoryczne, i co tu ukrywać - krzywdzące. To, że ktoś jest bindy i początkujący nie znaczy, że nie może zrobić dobrego projektu, wręcz przeciwnie - może jeszcze mu się chce, a żeby zaistnieć musi jakoś zachęcić potencjalnych klientów.  W usługach niestety tak jest, że nie zawsze droższe oznacza lepsze...

Pisząc o projektach indywidualnych nie mam na myśli żadnych odjechanych konstrukcji i nietypowych rozwiązań - nie ten wątek  :smile:  - ale ma to być projekt na pierwszy rzut oka nie odstający od typowej, seryjnej produkcji katalogowej, z jedną wszak różnicą - dostosowany do potrzeb i możliwości inwestora. Konkretnego inwestora a nie inwestora hipotetycznego, o uśrednionych oczekiwaniach i statystycznym trybie życia   :Roll:  

Można powiedzieć, że naszą budowę będziemy prowadzić ekstrawagancko - zatrudniamy kierownika budowy z prawdziwego zdarzenia i architekta, z którymi rozmawiamy o wszystkim - także o wnętrzach - i jak na razie nie żałuję, bo już uniknąłem podwójnych wydatków w trakcie budowy, a każdy kto coś robił wie, że nic tak nie kosztuje (nie tylko pieniędzy) jak podwójna robota.

----------


## kropi

> Nie planuję ogrzewania elektrycznego ,a kocioł gazowy z zamkniętą komorą spalania. Miałam takie rozwiązanie w mieszkaniu (kocioł w łazience) i nawet nie wiedziałam kiedy się włączał.
> Ale jestem ciekawa co Cię jeszcze widzisz ????
> Zawsze mogę coś pokombinować


Czyli jednak kombinowanie?  :smile:   :smile:   :smile: 
Tak na szybko (wróciłem właśnie z porodówki gdzie Żonka powiła dziecię i zaraz tam wracam) - podoba mi się to, że komin jest w szczycie, że bryła jest prosta, że w pewnym stopniu odgraniczono strefy gościnną i prywatną, że nie zmarnowano powierzchni na komunikację.
Nie podoba mi się wejście do sypialni z salonu, kuchnia jako kontynuacja salonu (też mamy otwartą ale jednak za winklem), tylko jedna garderoba, co przy braku piwnicy może być kłopotliwe, trochę za małe sypialnie dzieci (nie wiem czy nie wolałbym jednej większej), brak ogólnodostępnej wanny, schowanie salonu za winklem (światło!), 3 okna w jednej sypialni i drugie tyle w garażu (???), no i nie widzę wentylacji sypialni (czyżby nie było?). Nie wiem też jak zamierzacie wentylować kuchnię, mechanicznie do garażu? A i jeszcze dach - skomplikowany, duża powierzchnia, dużo gąsiorów, dużo dutków   :cry:  Aha - no i brak dodatkowego pokoju typu gabinet, żeby się papierzyska po salonie czy tam sypialni nie poniewierały.
I jeszcze - dla mnie to on się nie nadaje z przyczyn fundamentalnych - projekt zagospodarowania zakłada dachy o kącie nachylenia 35-45 - gdyby tak skrzywdzić ten, skądinąd zgrabny, domeczek - wyszłoby niezłe monstrum   :ohmy:  

Pamiętaj, diabeł tkwi w szczegółach  :wink:

----------


## Zopafisa

Kropi gratulacje !! Pochwal się jaka płeć, jakie imię. Z innych wątków kojarzę ze planowałeś kredyt zanim zdolność kredytowa się Wam zmniejszy. Czyli zmniejszyła się ale za to jaka radość 

Co do projektu to wydaje mi się że bezsensowne jednak jest dyskutowanie na konkretnych przykładach, bo każdy ma inne oczekiwania, potrzeby i możliwości.
"wejście do sypialni z salonu"  oszczędność metrów na komunikację
"kuchnia jako kontynuacja salonu "  mam w tej chwili i polecam wszystkim
"trochę za małe sypialnie dzieci" do tej pory miały mniejszy pokój na dwoje
"brak ogólnodostępnej wanny"  my nie korzystamy a dzieci wręcz przeciwnie i zamieniamy miejscami wanne i prysznic czyli kombinujemy ale bez pomocy architekta
"schowanie salonu za winklem (światło!)" okno balkonowe ma wymiary 360x225 i nie za winklem
no i nie widzę wentylacji sypialni (czyżby nie było?). Nie wiem też jak zamierzacie wentylować kuchnię, mechanicznie do garażu?. -  nie wiem o co chodzi ?? 
A i jeszcze dach - skomplikowany, duża powierzchnia,  dach ma 219 m2 co w porównaniu z innymi parterówkami jest wyjątkowo mało, (ale ona - parterówka też maleńka 95 m2 użytkowej)
"brak dodatkowego pokoju typu gabinet, żeby się papierzyska po salonie" na takie zbytki mnie nie stać zeby budować większy dom na papiery
Pozdrawiam całą Rodzinkę

----------


## kropi

i tu wychodzi całe sedno sprawy, czyli - ja przedstawiłem, co MNIE w tym projekcie nmie odpowiada - dla kogoś innego może być to projekt idealny, nie przeczę. 
U Rodziców jest salon i kuchnia w jednym - nieszczególnie bym polecał, ale ktoś może mieć  inne zdanie. To samo tyczy się całej reszty - każdy buduje pod siebie, jeśli gotowiec spełnia wszystkie założenia - to brać! Ale jeśli gotowiec ten ma stanowić kanwę do zmian tu i ówdzie to bardziej kalkuluje się projekt indywidualny, bo za niewiele większe pieniądze otrzymujemy nową jakość. I to tyle na ten temat   :cool:  

Co do potomka to: Imię : Stanisław; płeć - chyba jasne  :wink:  ; wyporność 3200, długość 60. Fajny gość   :cool:

----------


## artureski

hm... Wszystko zależy od potrzeb. Ja swoje znam i są przemyślane a do nich dostosowany projekt a nie odwrotnie. Projektant jest bidny i młody - ale za to uczy się i czyta, do tego słucha. Elementy są typowe i dobrane pod konkretną technologię a nawet wykonawcę - dlatego ściana 2W na zaprawę a nie klej. Domek ustawiony do działki optymalnie. Nie znajdę tego w gotowcu, ekonomicznie też mi się nie kalkuluje. Siedziałem nad projektami i nie znalazłem gotowca. A projekt na miarę to połowa sukcesu. Rozpiszę się trochę bardziej o tym. Kuchnię mam wymiarową pod obecne meble (bo ładne i w dębie), sypilnie pod wymiar również (bo łóżko jest i wieksze na pewno nie będzie-1,7m), garderoba w sam raz wg posiadanych obecnie szaf + zapas. Salon to inna bajka - mi wystarczy 30m. Oczywiście dochodzi kotłownia, łazienka,itp. Ale wszystko jest na moją miarę, dokładnie dla mnie. Uważam że to podstwa oszczędnego budowania - projekt na swoją miarę i możliwości.  Idealistycznie chciałem oczyszczalnię - ale zrezygnowałem - kasa i czasem powtarzający się smrodek, może kiedyś. Prosty dach dwuspadowy, jedyna ekstrawagancja to ganek - stodoła powiedzą niektórzy. Ale to dom dla mnie za moje pieniądze, nie na pokaz tylko do mieszkania. I jeszcze raz powtórzę : drożej wcale nie oznacza lepiej. Kolega z liceum - projektant , po znajomości zrobiłby mi za 3-3,5 tys. Bez znajomości mam za 2,5.

----------


## tom17

> Projekt indywidualny jest dobry dla ludzi z kasą a szaraczki takie jak ja muszą oszukać się w necie i wreszcie wybrać coś co im najbardziej odpowiada


no wiesz trochę mnie zabolało to zaliczenie mnie do ludzi z kasą
 :big grin:  
na warunki warszawskie z czteroosobową rodziną jestem na pewno finansowym "szaraczkiem" a moja żona cały czas powtarza ,że nie damy rady.
Decyzję o projekcie indywidualnym podjąłem właśnie po to żeby zaoszczędzić. Projekt jest maksymalnie uproszczony tzw stodoła z drewnianym stropem belkowym. Dom jest ciepły ma ogrzwanie elektryczne i wentylację mechaniczna z odzyskiem ciepła. z projektantami ustalałem wszystko łacznie z tym na jakiej wysokości mają być właczniki świateł i gniazdka prądowe. Jeśli się nie myle to na etapie prac poszczególnych ekip będę musiał odpowiedziec na znikomą ilośc pytań w stylu -a kinkiet to w którym miejscu? itd.
Jedną budowę już przeżyłem i wiem, że podejmowanie jakichkolwiek decyzji w pospiechu może przynieść spore straty również finansowe. Po prostu postanowiłem to ryzyko ograniczyc do minimum.

----------


## _Beti_

wiesz ludzie mają różne pojęcie o tym czy są szaraczkami z małą ilością kasy, czy są średnią polską rodziną czy też mają kasy dużo i nie patrzą czy kupują naprzykład keczup za złotówkę czy za trzy złote.
Ja po prostu twierdze że mając dochód 1100zł nie stać mnie na projekt indywidualny
Ty masz swoje racje ja mam swoje po prostu   :smile:

----------


## Lucyna

Witam wszystkich!
Przeczytałam cały ten wątek i zastanawiam sie czy domek, który chcę będzie *tani w budowie*? - oczywiście zdaję sobie sprawę że zależy to z czego będę budowała... Powiedzmy że wszystko będzie z "niższej półki" ale sprawdzone.
http://www.archipelag.pl/domek-opis....500&ProjID=377

Do likwidacji pójdzie oczywiscie większość  okien połaciowych.

Czy będzie to* tani domek*????

Pozdrawiam wszystkich,których stać i nie stać na budowę- a jednak swoim entuzjazmem  budują- tak trzymać!!!!  :big grin:

----------


## Geno

> Witam wszystkich!
> Przeczytałam cały ten wątek i zastanawiam sie czy domek, który chcę będzie *tani w budowie*? - oczywiście zdaję sobie sprawę że zależy to z czego będę budowała... Powiedzmy że wszystko będzie z "niższej półki" ale sprawdzone.
> http://www.archipelag.pl/domek-opis....500&ProjID=377
> 
> Do likwidacji pójdzie oczywiscie większość  okien połaciowych.
> 
> Czy będzie to* tani domek*????
> 
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich,których stać i nie stać na budowę- a jednak swoim entuzjazmem  budują- tak trzymać!!!!


Domek nie wygąda na finansowo-żerny - prosta bryła,dach ,brak podpiwnieczenia.

----------


## _Beti_

myślę że nie będzie drogi, jest mały i zgrabny gratuluje wyboru4

----------


## NJerzy

Jestem jednym z tych wariatów przekonanych że da się zbudować dom tanio i w przyzwoitym standardzie. Powiem więcej - uważam że wydawanie na dom o powierzchni podłog więcej niż 150000 to rozrzutność. A dlaczego tak uważąm? Bo mam ojca i wujka budowlańca i od kulku lat śledzę jak to budowanie w praktyce wyfląda. 

Zrobiłem sobie taką listę zasad taniego i dobrego budowania której solidnie przestrzegam:
1) TRZEBA SIĘ NAUCZYĆ TECHNIKI BUDOWLANEJ - więksdzość informacji jest łątwo dostępna tutaj na forum, resztę trzeba "wyssać" w dyskusjach z budowlańcami i tymi którzy już zbudowali
2) Trzeba kupić działkę bez niespodzianek, a jeśli są na niej niedogodnosci - trzeba przewidzieć możliwość i koszt ich rozwiązania przed zakupem.
Przykład: nie ma gazu, będzie za pięć lat - montujemy ogrzewanie gazowe, a zasilamy je z największych dostępnych butli propan-butan, potrzebujemy ich maksymalnie 4 sztuki. Jak nam przyłączą ziemny odsprzeamy butelki prawie bez straty.
3) PROJEKT ROBIMY INDYWIDUALNY LUB DOBRĄ PRZERÓBKĘ GOTOWCA ALE NIE Z ARCHITEKTEM A Z KONSTRUKTOREM
konstruktor wyliczy nam że nie potzrebujemy ściany fundamentowej 25 cm a wystarczy 14 cm, powie nam ze ściana nośna 18 cm jest właściwie przewymiarowana, zaproponuje nam lekki strop który jest tańszy, wymaga lzejszych fundamentów i scian, też tańszych
przykład stropu o małej rozpiętości: blacha trapezowa czarna (czyli gołe żelazo niemalowane) T55, T75 (konstróktor wyliczy właściwą wysokosć fali i grubość blachy) na to lekki  beton z wypełniaczem (trociny, sturopian, perlit czy co kto ma do wypełnienia betonu)
Z wyliczonym budynkiem idziemy do arcitekta który nam wymyśli kolorki i ze 2 ozdóbki.
4) Z powyższymłączy się następny punkt: decydujemy sie na nowoczesną bryłę budynku - wyjdzie nam mniejsza powierzchnia dachu, wyższe pomieszczenia na poddaszu, możemy zastosować kupione tanio okna każde o innej wielkosci - mozliwości nieograniczone
5) Najtaniej w budowie wyjdzie budynek z poddaszem użytkowym, o podstawie jak najbardziej zbliżonej do kwadratu ( 8x8m, 7x9m) Na poddaszu dajemy ściany kolankowe 1,5 - 1,8 metra i dach o spadku 10 - 20 stopni, lub w ogóle robimy normalne piętro i płaski dach. 
Poddasze - pięterko jest tańsze od tej samej przestrzeni na parteże ponieważ:
- podwojenie powierzchni podłogi nie wymaga podwojenia powierzchni dachu - wręcz przeciwnie, wyższa ściana kolankowa i mniejszy spadek dachu zmniejszają dach
- budujemy o połowę  mniej ściany - szczytowe już mamy właściwie gotowe
nie budujemy fundamentu - już jest
- zamiast posadzki robionej od zera wzmacniamy już posiadany strop
7) Minimalizujemy ilość pomieszczeń, a wiec i scian działowych, drzwi, sztuk okien (tańsze jedno duże niż 2 małe) 
8_) rezygnujemy całkowicie z okien otwieranych, robimy drewniane na zamóienie u stolarza. Otwierane zostawiamy wyjście z salonu do ogrodu i na pięterku takież drzwi na drewniany balkonik który sobie od razu lub kiedyś zrobimy do wietrzenia domu i pościeli.
9) Przeglądamy Allegro - nawet jeśli nie zamierzamy tak kupować, to warto wiedzieć że ktoś oferuje kompletne ocieplenie (styropian, siatka, klej, tynk) po 20 zł za m2
10)Zatrudniamy na budowie panów Kaziów i Wacków czy górali od więźby po 6 - 12 zł za godzinę a nie firmy po 60 zł za godzinę. Tracimy wiecej na telefony i na kontrolę ale oszczędzamy na robociźnie conajmniej połowę
11) Dogadujemy się z JEDNĄ firma budowlaną która coś dla nas robi, a przede wszystkim dzięki upustom w hurtowniach kupuje nam znacznie taniej materiały i w dodatku sprzedaje je nam jako usługę z VAT-em 7% zamiast 22% lub zamiennie dogadujemy się z jedną dobrze zaopatrzoną hurtownią która nam zaproponuje podobne zasady - szukamy do skutku takiej która ma ceny nie wyższe niż oferta na Allegro.
12)Ubezpieczamy budowę, siebie i co się da.

13) Czytamy regularnie forum Muratora i wynajdujemy ciekawe pomysły innych  :Smile: 

Zaczynam udowadniać powyższe w praktyce - działka kupiona, uzbrojona, projekt domu u KONSTRUKTORA się kończy i zaraz idzie do upiększenia przez architekta. Powierzchnia zabudowy 98m2, powierzchnia podłóg na 2 poziomach 165 m2, nie zamierzam na to wydać wiecej jak 150000 w pełni wykończony bez mebli.

----------


## NJerzy

> [color=darkblue]Ciekawe..cena rzeczywiście powalająca...Ale to nie jest preciez ofeta firmy budowlanej... Styropian ok niby,..ale tak jak tam jest to mam wrazenie ze to bedzie jak termos niepraepuszczalne...i masa wilgoci ...
> Na dzien dzisiejszy mam 3 opcje:
>  1. cegła wapienno -  piaskowa (silikaty? To to samo?) + wełna 
>  2. Prefabrykiowane sciany z keramzytobetonu
>  3. Szkielet drewniany


Buduj z pustaka dowolnego, gazobetonu lub silikatu. Wystarczą Ci sciany 18 cm + styropian. Nie wierz w bajki o termosie - na tym forum wielokrotnie wykazano że przez ściany to mozesz wydalić max 2% wilgoci z domu - więc za grzyba jest odpowiedzialny brak wentylacji a nie styropian.

----------


## NJerzy

> 


Bardzo fajny projekcik. Proponowałbym Ci jednak rozwarzyć 2 zmiany:
- połączenie kotłowni z łązienką - pomieszczenie będzie prrzestronnniejsze, a elementy kotłowni możesz w ostatecznosci zasłonić zasłonką, choć nie widzę potzreby, bo aktualnie produkowane piece i zasobniki wyglądają równie ładnie jak pralka czy sedes. Dodatkowo zaoszczędzisz - mniej jedna ściana i jedne drzwi.
-  powiększenie korytarzyka, likwidujac drzwi do niego z wiatrołąpu a w zamian robiąc drzwi do salonu - korutarzo - wiatrołap pomieści dzięki temu ze 2 - 3 osoby, dodatkowo zamykając salon odizolujesz się w razie potzreby od dzieci biegających po schodach.

----------


## Aida77

NJerzy  Dzieki za uwagi  :smile:  TE ogólne - apropo mogę je zacytować na "moim" wątku? - I te konkretnie do mnie. Właśnie takich informacji poszukujemy i zbieramy...A rady bardzo cenne  :smile: 

No ja już tez doszłam do tego ze albo jakis pustak ceramiczny u220 lub max, albo beton komorkowy ale  jakis niefirmowy no albo silikaty ale tez polskie...tylko dalej nie wiem co tansze  :wink:  sklanialabym się ku tym pustakom, bo chyba trudniej jest to zepsuc, powinnien byc większy wybor ekipy a co za tym idzie latwioej znalesc tansza  a jeszcze dobrą..

Ten projekt, to moj pomysl. Nie byl jeszcze u architekta, ale bedzie. Wiem ze mozna go jeszcze jakos dopracowac... Kotłownie oddzieliłam ze względu na to , że może byc " brzydka" a łazienka juz niekoniecznie...No ale może się mylę i wykonczenie wyjdzie taniej niż ta scianka plus dzwi? Peweni wszystko zalezy od wykonczenia, akurat łazeinka ta mala miala byc ladna, juz docelowa... a inne rzeczy niekoniecznie, zalezy jak finanse pozwolą. jak przesuną scianke wiatrołapu to oddziele pokoj i łazienke od reszty domu..  :Roll:  nie bedzie się wtedy bardziej wychladzal pokoj ten mały? Załpozmy ze mala wyjdzie z pokoju, dzwi beda otwarte a ktos wejdzie i ja przewieje..Nie wiem sama.  Schodki chiałam widoczne z salonu, takie lekkie drewniane azurowe. No i generlnei calosc to z mysla zeby bylo tniej wiec zgrupowalam instalacje razem mniej wiecej..chyba dobrze. Zasanawialam się, czy jednak nie zmeinic jakos usytuowania schodow tak, zeby cos pokombinowac i spizarke zmiescic pod schodami..no i jeszcze moznaby chyba bardziej w centrum umiescic kominek i tak, żeby miał jeden komin z kuchenką..Tylko ne bardzo mam pomysl jak to zrobic.


Okien jest dosc mało, specjalnei ze wzgledu na ogrzewanie, zaleznei od stron swiatla dzialki, bedzie mozna zmienic ich polozenie  -oczywiscie najpierw dzialka  apotem ewentualnei zmienie polozenie okien i do architekta. Myslalam ze projekt architekta ejst od razu zywliczeniami konstrukcyjnymi    :ohmy:   Kurcze inne rzecy to ja sobie sama moge poiliczyc  i rozrysowac, bardziej chodzilo mi o konstrukcje budynku...


no i na koniec pytanie do wszystkich.

Ten domke bedzie prosty oczywiscie jak stodola z dwuspadowka itd, na poczatku ma byc tylko parter a poddasze w teorii nieuzytkowe ale z mozliwoscia adaptacji. Chodzi mi o mo.zliwosc kredytowania, podobno banki chca dom wykonczony do konca, więc zeby byl do konca to musi w teori miec poddasze neiuzytkowe. ale wtedy nei da się zrobic bardzo wysokiej scianki kolankowej chyba... Jak myślicie, czy bardzo zwieksza się koszty - i czy sie zwieksza - jesli dołożyłabym na dole jeszcze pokoj 10 m powiedzmy a za to zmiejszyła kąt dachu żeby na gorze zmiescic tylko dwa pokoje plus łazienke? No i chyba bardziej pasowałby domek wtedy na parterowy z nieuzytkowym poddaszem w oczach banku...
aha a zmiesci sie cielismy bez wykonczenia wewnętrznego w 135 000...

wtedy dom bylby bardziej dostosowany i na teraz - salon  na noc prechodzilby w sypialnie jeen pokoj o gabineto - goscinny a trzeci dla dzieci. A potem sypialnia i gabinet na dole a na gorze odizolowane pokoje dla dzieci...

----------


## Aida77

> przepraszam jeśli uszczypliwość moja przekroczyła granicę przyzwoitości   
> z kiblem na zewnątrz to żart, z resztą nie - przecież to standard mieszkań z TBS-ów




no właśnie..i  nei tylko takich,  stan tzw deweloperski w krakowie to w tej chwili  jesli znajdziesz tanio ok 3000/mkw...jesli znajdziesz tanio :wink:  bo średnia jest wyższa...a co dostajesz? Gołe tynki, wylewki, nie ma nawet armatury...Masz po prostu stan surowy zamkniety  z instalacjami...

sorki , ze się tak cofnełam..ale czytam jeszce raz, może coś nowego dostrzegę, żeby zjechać z kosztów  :wink:  

Apropo była cena 100 za 100m ja chce mieć 100 za 150 000 i to z wykonczonymi 65m... Jak tak patrze to niby ok, ale, jzu sama nei wie bo niektorzy male domki buduja za wielkei kwoty  :sad:

----------


## NJerzy

> [color=darkblue]
> NJerzy  Dzieki za uwagi  TE ogólne - apropo mogę je zacytować na "moim" wątku? -


A dlaczego by nie?






> No ja już tez doszłam do tego ze albo jakis pustak ceramiczny u220 lub max, albo beton komorkowy ale  jakis niefirmowy no albo silikaty ale tez polskie...tylko dalej nie wiem co tansze  sklanialabym się ku tym pustakom, bo chyba trudniej jest to zepsuc, powinnien byc większy wybor ekipy a co za tym idzie latwioej znalesc tansza  a jeszcze dobrą..


Szczerze mówiąc materiał ściany nie ma wielkiego znaczenia. Ja robię z gazobetonu bo się łatwiej obrabia a nienawidzę używania wiertarki udarowej. 





> Ten projekt, to moj pomysl. Nie byl jeszcze u architekta, ale bedzie. Wiem ze mozna go jeszcze jakos dopracowac... Kotłownie oddzieliłam ze względu na to , że może byc " brzydka" a łazienka juz niekoniecznie...No ale może się mylę i wykonczenie wyjdzie taniej niż ta scianka plus dzwi? Peweni wszystko zalezy od wykonczenia, akurat łazeinka ta mala miala byc ladna, juz docelowa... a inne rzeczy niekoniecznie, zalezy jak finanse pozwolą.


Całą kotłownię zmieścisz w szafce 60 x 60 cm, o wysokosci 2m. Będzie ładnie i dużo miejsca  :Smile: 






> jak przesuną scianke wiatrołapu to oddziele pokoj i łazienke od reszty domu..  nie bedzie się wtedy bardziej wychladzal pokoj ten mały? Załpozmy ze mala wyjdzie z pokoju, dzwi beda otwarte a ktos wejdzie i ja przewieje..Nie wiem sama.  Schodki chiałam widoczne z salonu, takie lekkie drewniane azurowe. No i generlnei calosc to z mysla zeby bylo tniej wiec zgrupowalam instalacje razem mniej wiecej..chyba dobrze. Zasanawialam się, czy jednak nie zmeinic jakos usytuowania schodow tak, zeby cos pokombinowac i spizarke zmiescic pod schodami..no i jeszcze moznaby chyba bardziej w centrum umiescic kominek i tak, żeby miał jeden komin z kuchenką..Tylko ne bardzo mam pomysl jak to zrobic.


Możesz zrobić lekki zewnętrzny ganek - wiatrołap. Jeśli nie zrobisz drzwi do kotłowni i drzwi z Twojego wiatrołąpu na hall to będziesz miała kasę na taki ganeczek z np poliwęglanu komorowego  :Smile: 





> Okien jest dosc mało, specjalnei ze wzgledu na ogrzewanie, zaleznei od stron swiatla dzialki, bedzie mozna zmienic ich polozenie  -oczywiscie najpierw dzialka  apotem ewentualnei zmienie polozenie okien i do architekta.


Nie tyle chodzi o ilość ile o aalizę które warto w ogóle otwierać - okno nieotwierane jest 30 - 70% tańsze i ma większą powierzchnię szyby przy tej samej dziurze w ścianie.





> Myslalam ze projekt architekta ejst od razu zywliczeniami konstrukcyjnymi     Kurcze inne rzecy to ja sobie sama moge poiliczyc  i rozrysowac, bardziej chodzilo mi o konstrukcje budynku...


Architekt teoretycznie robi z wyliczeniami, a najczęściej wpisuje wielkosci typowe bez liczenia - nie zawali się grubsze na pewno, a że materiału w nadmiarze - to nie on za ten materiał płaci. Dlatego mój projekt robi konstruktor, a potem ozdobi go jego pracownik plastyk - architekt.






> no i na koniec pytanie do wszystkich.
> 
> Ten domke bedzie prosty oczywiscie jak stodola z dwuspadowka itd, na poczatku ma byc tylko parter a poddasze w teorii nieuzytkowe ale z mozliwoscia adaptacji. Chodzi mi o mo.zliwosc kredytowania, podobno banki chca dom wykonczony do konca, więc zeby byl do konca to musi w teori miec poddasze neiuzytkowe. ale wtedy nei da się zrobic bardzo wysokiej scianki kolankowej chyba...


Najpierw bank da Ci kasę a potem Ty im pokażesz gotowy domek. Poddasze pomalujesz na biało, dasz jedna zarówkę i stwierdzisz że jest to skład książek - pracownia plastyczna - siłownia - pieczarkarnia czy co Ci pasuje. Najlepiej od razu tę nazwę umieścić w projekcie. Ja tak właśnie robię  - na poddaszu którego nie będę wykańczał za kredyt będę miał według projektu pokój bilardowy i pracownię nieokreślonej spacjalnosci - czyli 2 wielkie pomieszczenia z betonową posadzką i żarówką u sufitu.

----------


## kropi

Hehe, pieczarkarnia - dobre dobre   :Lol:

----------


## Aida77

> Szczerze mówiąc materiał ściany nie ma wielkiego znaczenia. Ja robię z gazobetonu bo się łatwiej obrabia a nienawidzę używania wiertarki udarowej.



skoro materiał az takiego znaczenia nie ma, to moze warto zrobic rozeznanie wsród ekip  i wtedy wybrac? Z drugiej strony to chyba nie jest prostebo pownnno mieć się projekt, a projekt to już ściany.. Oj  dużo tego :wink: 




> Całą kotłownię zmieścisz w szafce 60 x 60 cm, o wysokosci 2m. Będzie ładnie i dużo miejsca


wiesz co..ja nei jestem pewna ciągle czY czy bedziemy grzec gazem... A jesli jakieś paliwo stałe? No a pozaty ja nie chce duzej łaienki na dole tylko mała, ze względu na koszty wykonczenia..duze przestrzenei dużo kosztów..A TA KOTLOWNIA TO TEZ POMIESZCZENIE GOSPODARCZE..Poki nie bedzie jakiegos garażu na pewno jewt to potrzebne..tak sądzę. 




> Możesz zrobić lekki zewnętrzny ganek - wiatrołap. Jeśli nie zrobisz drzwi do kotłowni i drzwi z Twojego wiatrołąpu na hall to będziesz miała kasę na taki ganeczek z np poliwęglanu komorowego


co do dzwi i w jakm miejscu to się mozemy z mezem zastanowic i faktycznie, jak ewentualnie zmniejszyc ich ilosc..Ganek na zewnatrz...nie nie  :wink:  to zburzy moją wizje domku totalnie prostego z wejsciem przykrytym dwuspadowym daszkiem :wink: no chyba że ciutke całość tam gdzie ten daszek na tyle zwiększyc zeby powstał ten wiatrołap...musze poszukac podobnych rozwiazan i zobaczyć jak to wygląda.

Ale im dłużej patrze, to widze, że jeszcze mozna coś poprawić. 






> Nie tyle chodzi o ilość ile o aalizę które warto w ogóle otwierać - okno nieotwierane jest 30 - 70% tańsze i ma większą powierzchnię szyby przy tej samej dziurze w ścianie.


No tutaj to jak najbardziej godne zastanowienia :wink:  A czesto wystarczy okienko tylko uchylne niekoniecznie cale do otwierania, ale wlasnie jak to pisaalm to sobie pomysla;laam..ze takie nie otwierane okna bedzie się ...trudno myło.. :wink: 




> Architekt teoretycznie robi z wyliczeniami, a najczęściej wpisuje wielkosci typowe bez liczenia - nie zawali się grubsze na pewno, a że materiału w nadmiarze - to nie on za ten materiał płaci. Dlatego mój projekt robi konstruktor, a potem ozdobi go jego pracownik plastyk - architekt.


hmmm, no to jest ciekawe faktycznie.., ale skad ja wytrzasne konstruktora? A moze jak tojest znajomy architekt i powiem ze uklad pomieszczen wlasciwie ma,  a zalezy mi zeby  dobrze policzyc  konstrukcje  i  nie przeplacac ...




> Najpierw bank da Ci kasę a potem Ty im pokażesz gotowy domek. Poddasze pomalujesz na biało, dasz jedna zarówkę i stwierdzisz że jest to skład książek - pracownia plastyczna - siłownia - pieczarkarnia czy co Ci pasuje. Najlepiej od razu tę nazwę umieścić w projekcie. Ja tak właśnie robię  - na poddaszu którego nie będę wykańczał za kredyt będę miał według projektu pokój bilardowy i pracownię nieokreślonej spacjalnosci - czyli 2 wielkie pomieszczenia z betonową posadzką i żarówką u sufitu.


Pomysł ekstra :smile:  ale ...ja oczywiście znalazlam sobei w nim kolejny problemm...skoro poddasze będzie uzytkowe jako..załozmy pracowania plastyczna czy cos innego to budownicy policza wszystko razy dwa stawiając sciany...bo powiezche yznaja za uzytkową..Chociaz wg mnie jest to absurdalne, ale fakt fktem niektore firmy tak to licza, placi się za powierzchnie uytkowe albo calkowite a taki strych nieuzytkoy to moe by nie został policzony? Z drugiej strony mysle ze firma nei powinna domu wyceniac na metry. Wiec poszukam takiej, ktora wszystko wezmie pod uwage :wink: 

eheh podoba mi sie, ze jak cos  pisze, to czesto sama przy tym dochodze do jakiś wniosków :wink:

----------


## NJerzy

> ....A czesto wystarczy okienko tylko uchylne niekoniecznie cale do otwierania, ale wlasnie jak to pisaalm to sobie pomysla;laam..ze takie nie otwierane okna bedzie się ...trudno myło..


Osobiście wolę wentylację choćby grawitacyjną niż uchylane okna  ::-(: 
A jeśli mówisz o trudnym myciu  - to świadczy że niewątpliwie jesteś Kobietą  :Smile:  Ja myję okna (otwieralne) od zewnatrz budynku - łatwiej, bez gimnastyki na parapecie, czyściej. A w ogóle firma Pilkington produkuje już szyby samomyjące  :Smile: 




> hmmm, no to jest ciekawe faktycznie.., ale skad ja wytrzasne konstruktora? A moze jak tojest znajomy architekt i powiem ze uklad pomieszczen wlasciwie ma,  a zalezy mi zeby  dobrze policzyc  konstrukcje  i  nie przeplacac ...


Każdy architekt powinien albo sam mieć uprawnienia konstruktora albo z kimś takim współpracować. Zapytam mojego konstruktora czy nie cierpi na braki zamówień.





> Pomysł ekstra ale ...ja oczywiście znalazlam sobei w nim kolejny problemm...skoro poddasze będzie uzytkowe jako..załozmy pracowania plastyczna czy cos innego to budownicy policza wszystko razy dwa stawiając sciany...bo powiezche yznaja za uzytkową..Chociaz wg mnie jest to absurdalne, ale fakt fktem niektore firmy tak to licza, placi się za powierzchnie uytkowe albo calkowite a taki strych nieuzytkoy to moe by nie został policzony? Z drugiej strony mysle ze firma nei powinna domu wyceniac na metry. Wiec poszukam takiej, ktora wszystko wezmie pod uwage




Z budowlańcami nie umawiaj się na m2 po. użytk. ale osobno na fundament, ściany, posadzki, strop, dach i tak dalej. Ceny za metr kwadratowy czy inną jedostę danej rzeczy są powszechnie znane i niezbyt zróżnicowane. Płacąc za metr p. u. jesteś raczej skazana na przepłacenie, masz mniejsza kontrolę (prawie żadną) nad płątnościami za robiociznę i mniej dokłądnie ustalony poziom wykonania danego elementu.




> eheh podoba mi sie, ze jak cos  pisze, to czesto sama przy tym dochodze do jakiś wniosków


Polecam jeszcze częste używanie kartki papieru, ołówka i kalkulatora - to prosty i niezwykle skuteczny sposób oszczędzania i zarabiania.
Przeczytałem w innych wątkach ze chcesz wziąść 220000 zl kredytu na działkę i dom.  Jak znam życie to kwota wynika wyłącznie z Twojej zdolności kredytowej a nie z wiedzy ta temat kosztów budowy. Załóż że musisz zmieścić się w 180000 i spróbuj założenie zrealizować - a okaże się że pięterko da się od razu zrobić i na coś jeszcze zostanie. Ja zamierzam wybudować większy dom i w dość wysokim standardzie za mniej niż 150000.

----------


## kropi

Heh, Aida, DASZ RADĘ  :cool:  - dziś mam spotkanie "na szczycie" czyli architekt plus kierbud, zobaczymy jak będzie wyglądać zderzenie wizji z realizacją  :wink:  - w każdym razie kwotę mam podobną a wykańczac będę całość i kierbud twierdzi, że będzie to trudne ale całkowicie wykonalne, jeśli utrzyma się pewien reżim finansowy.

Co do okien tylo uchylnych to kosztują tyle samo co otwieralne. Oszczędzić można - i to sporo - na oknach na parterze, np. w salonie robisz drzwi otwieralno-uchylne a reszta witrynki. Umyjesz sobie tak jak kolega wspomniał - z podwórka. Na górze gorzej   :Lol:  . 

Wentylacja grawitacyjna działa tylko wtedy gdy jest dopływ powietrza z zewnątrz przez okna, szczeliny itd. Jeśli zrobimy pokój z witrynką to góra za 2 lata będzie tam grzyb, no chyba że wentylacja będzie mechaniczna.

Mój kierbud prowadzi też ocieplanie wieżowców i mówił, że ludzie oszczędzają na ogrzewaniu poprzez szczelne zamykanie okien - raz że zupka wisi w powietrzu a dwa że grzybol powstaje niekiedy już w rok po wymianie okien na szczelne plastiki - póki były szpary w stolarce to system jakoś działał, potem to ponoć tragedia.

Z tą małą łazienką też nie przesadzaj, glazurę kupisz za 30 zł/m2 a między łazienką mikro a sensowną możesz mieć może z 10m2 kafli różnicy, liczmy drugie tyle za klej i robociznę - wychodzi jakieś 600 zł - nie wiem czy warto...  :Roll:  U nas będzie 8,5 metra a to już jest prawie salon kąpielowy   :Lol:

----------


## NJerzy

> Wentylacja grawitacyjna działa tylko wtedy gdy jest dopływ powietrza z zewnątrz przez okna, szczeliny itd. Jeśli zrobimy pokój z witrynką to góra za 2 lata będzie tam grzyb, no chyba że wentylacja będzie mechaniczna.


Według Ciebie wentylacja grawitacyjna to tylko komin wywiewowy? A co zabrania zrobić czerpnię w ścianie?

----------


## kropi

Nie o to chodzi - jeśli okna będą za szczelne i do tego bez możliwości wietrzenia w niewielkich zamkniętych pomieszczeniach typu sypialnia to może - poza średnim komfortem spania - dojść do zawilgocenia ścian. Oczywiście można to jakoś inteligentnie rozwiązać, ale jakoś sypialnia bez otwieranego okna...  :Roll:

----------


## NJerzy

Teraz  wszystko jasne. Ja robię wentylację mechaniczną (z pompa ciepła) i wszystkie okna nieotwierane z wyjątkiem dwóch - na parterze drzwi z salonu do ogrodu i na piętrze w sypialni podobne na balkonik  :Smile:  aby jak piszesz móc mimo wentylacji wywietrzyć w razie potrzeby.

----------


## Aida77

dzieki za rady z tym zapisywaniem to macie racje zreszta ja zwykole zapisuje rzone rzeczy...

Apropo ostatnio ...wymyśliłam idealne założenia jak dal nas dla tego domku...Są idealne ..tylko nei wiem czy do zrealizowania  :sad: 


co ciekawe jeszcze nie potrafię sobie wyorazic tego rzutu....

Gdyby ktoś gdzieś widział podobny projekt, to proszę o namiar :smile: 

1. Na parterze jednak 2 pokoje plus salon  :oops:  ..Skoro to jednak maja byc takie wyrzeczenai finansowe itd, to niech będzie wygodnie przez kilak lat.W dwoch pokojach to spokojnie pociągniemy jak dizeci będą niezaduże..Czyli nawet przez 8, 9 lat....

2. Jeden pokoim moze być niezaduży tak koło 9 m , drugi musi byc wiekszy kolo 11-12. 

3. Kuchnia w formie aneksu podobie jak wcześniej najlepiej albo jeden ciąg na 3,60 długości albo na 3 metry i kuchenka w jednym kominie z kominkiem centralnym - no i puytanie czy od zwyklej kuchenki musi isc komin czy niekoniecznie?

4. Kominek centralny..
5. Koło ku7chni jedno pmieszczenie gospodarcze zamaist jak wczsniej spiazark ai kotlownia oddzielnie. Dzwi harmonijkowe z kuchni. 
 6. Obok pomieszczenia gospodarczego łazenka.

7. Kuchnia, łazienka i pomiedzczenie gospodarcze wszystko bok siebie żeby było taniej - wiem że pisałam wcześniej i że  bedzie to obok już wynikało :0) Ale to tak, żeby nie umknęło gdzieś.

8. Idąc dalej to w poblizu tej łazenki są te 2 pokoiki...Z tym, że ten mniejszy jest w miejscu dowolnym a ten wiekszy jest tak usytuowany, żeby po adaptacji poddasza można było wyburzyć jakąs lekka ścanke i powiekszyc salon  :wink:  
9. schodki moga pojsc w miejsce części pokoiku albo jakoś tak  :wink:  

Mniej więcej tak :wink:  

hmm i jeszcze może to, że salon docelowy ma mieć minimum 30 m....

Ewentualnei można probować znaleść domek z jednym pokoikiem z mo.zliwościa daptacji i takim saonem gdzie można wydzielić mniejszy pokoik  :wink:  

Oczywiście prostota totalna :wink: 

No i całość parteru nei powinna przekroczyc 70 m  :smile:  

Ehh no i jeszcze powinnam sprawdzic czy nie mam w założeniach jakis sprzeczności, typu suma powiezchni jest wieksza od załozonych 70 m itd...

----------


## kropi

Tak czytam Twoje założenia *Aido* i do przedostaniej linijki jest ok - ale za chińskiego boga nie mogę zrozumieć jak chcesz pogodzić to wszystko z powierzchnią... 70 metrów! 

Ponadto rozważyłbym zasadność posiadania 2 mikropokoi po 8-9 metrów. Czy nie lepiej założyć że robisz zamiast piętrowca 140 metrów (z czego trochę odejdzie na skosy) parterówkę 100-120 i urządzić od razu tak jak lubisz a nie żyć w prowizorce 10 lat? 

Policz na spokojnie i przeglądnij sobie projekty do 120 metrów - z łatwością zmieścisz tam i salon 30 metrów, i 2 sensowne sypialnie po 15 każda plus małą pracownię 10 m, kuchnię 8, 2 łazienki (np. 6+3) i jeszcze zostanie na schowek i korytarze.

Fajnie czyta mi się Twoje posty bo - podobnie jak w wyborze technologii - przechodzimy baaaardzo podobną ewolucję, że tak powiem, qńcepcyjną, z tym że u nas ta ewolucja zboczyła w kierunku kupienia czegoś zaczętego przy założeniach, że wykańczamy od razu całość, może  w jakimś niezbyt wygórowanym standardzie, ale już bez szwendających się panów Zenków.

W każdym razie przedostatnia wersja to była właśnie parterówka 120 metrów z możliwością dostawienia garażu (nawet się zastanawialiśmy czy nie zrobić go od razu, po podliczneiu nie wychodził on jakoś specjalnie drogo), miałem nawet kilka projektów wynalezionych ale szlag je trafił razem z twardym dyskiem  :sad:

----------


## tomasz1974

a co myślicie o kosztach tego projektu. uważam że jest ekonomiczny w budowie. http://www.dobreprojekty.pl/projekt_w2712.html . co więcej nie będę w projekcie nic zmieniał bo się nam taki podoba. mam zatem pytanie jeżeli nie chcę zmian to co architekt adoptujący będzie adoptował? jedynie chyba przyłącza?

----------


## Aida77

Kropi...to po co aj bede to samo przechodzic, przejdzmy od razu do ostatniej wersji...apropo, dzis jestem na etapia parterówki koło 105 :d :big grin:  Jak zobaczylam Twój tekst mało z krzesła nei spadłam...

Kropi, można to zmieścić w 70 metrach pod warunkiem , ze jeden z pokoików docelowo byłby powiekszeneim salonu i mógłby być tylko odgrodzonym fragmentem salonu z plyt GK...  :Roll:  

Mozesz mi zdradzic do jakich wniosków dojede jutro ?

  :big tongue:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## kropi

> Kropi...to po co aj bede to samo przechodzic, przejdzmy od razu do ostatniej wersji...apropo, dzis jestem na etapia parterówki koło 105 :d Jak zobaczylam Twój tekst mało z krzesła nei spadłam...
> 
> Kropi, można to zmieścić w 70 metrach pod warunkiem , ze jeden z pokoików docelowo byłby powiekszeneim salonu i mógłby być tylko odgrodzonym fragmentem salonu z plyt GK...  
> 
> Mozesz mi zdradzic do jakich wniosków dojede jutro ?


Teraz to mnie się śmiać zachciało, bo... projekt tymczasowego pokoiku wydzielonego z salonu też był  :wink: 
Słuchaj, nie da się przejść od razu do ostatniej wersji, bo ona jest owocem, w zasadzie przetworem wszystkich poprzednich, bez nich by nigdy nie powstała - to tak jakby ktoś kiedyś powiedział - ok, pomińmy tych wszystkich praprapradziadków i prapraciotki i przejdźmy od razu do Beatki  :wink: 

Trudno mi powiedzieć, co zrobisz jutro - życzę Ci, żebyś znalazła podobnie fajną działę z zaczętą budową i stanęła wobec realnej szansy wprowadzenia się na jesieni 2006  :wink:

----------


## kropi

> a co myślicie o kosztach tego projektu. uważam że jest ekonomiczny w budowie. http://www.dobreprojekty.pl/projekt_w2712.html . co więcej nie będę w projekcie nic zmieniał bo się nam taki podoba. mam zatem pytanie jeżeli nie chcę zmian to co architekt adoptujący będzie adoptował? jedynie chyba przyłącza?


Z zewnątrz zgrabny, w układzie pomieszczeń to tak:
podoba mi się wyprowadzenie kotłowni i pom. gos. do garażu, zawsze to tańsza powierzchnia. Dziwi mnie kuriozalny, przyklejony kibelek, w dodatku z wejściem z przedsionka (zimny!). Trochę metrów wypaprane na przejścia, sporo takiej dziwnej przestrzeni bez przeznaczenia... ale może się czepiam  :wink: . Góra praktycznie taka jak u nas, z wyjątkiem niepokojąco małego pokoju (czy te 10 metrów jest w podłodze czy >190?), na przekroju nie ma wymiarów ale nie wiem czy nie warto byłoby podnieść ścianę kolankową o 1-2 warstwy pustaków, koszt niewielki a powierzchni przybędzie że hej  :wink:

----------


## Lucyna

> a co myślicie o kosztach tego projektu. uważam że jest ekonomiczny w budowie. http://www.dobreprojekty.pl/projekt_w2712.html . co więcej nie będę w projekcie nic zmieniał bo się nam taki podoba. mam zatem pytanie jeżeli nie chcę zmian to co architekt adoptujący będzie adoptował? jedynie chyba przyłącza?


Witam!!!
Ten domek też mi sie bardzo podobał - zanim nie znalazłam "swojego"
Zwróć jednak uwagę że nie ma kominka w salonie i to wc przy kuchni...lepiej przenieść do kotłowni, którą można podzielić na 2 pomieszczenia (jest duża). Tym samym będzie jeden  pion dla  łazienki i wc .
 I tu juz jest praca dla architekta.  :Lol:  
Ale oczywiście kazdy robi według swoich potrzeb i upodobań  :big grin:

----------


## Aida77

cos w koncu znalazłam...wiem, wiem, takei wymagania miałamk:0 Oczywiście, że nei sa idealne///Ba nawet nei spekniaja wiekszości założen ale miały w sobe to coś, co sprwia, ze wydają się optymalne i nei takie drogie mma nadzieję..projwkty są 2...Jaki wydaje Wam się naj;lepszy? co o nich sądzicie? zmieścimy sieę do jakiegos zamieszkania w 150 000 ? W szczególy nie wnikam :wink: 


http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...,parter.html#r

Tylko że ja bym mu minimalnie dodała z każdej strony metrów żeby tak do 100  urósł :wink:  CZy taki? 
2.: http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...61,parter.html

----------


## tomasz1974

> Napisał tomasz1974
> 
> a co myślicie o kosztach tego projektu. uważam że jest ekonomiczny w budowie. http://www.dobreprojekty.pl/projekt_w2712.html . co więcej nie będę w projekcie nic zmieniał bo się nam taki podoba. mam zatem pytanie jeżeli nie chcę zmian to co architekt adoptujący będzie adoptował? jedynie chyba przyłącza?
> 
> 
> Witam!!!
> Ten domek też mi sie bardzo podobał - zanim nie znalazłam "swojego"
> Zwróć jednak uwagę że nie ma kominka w salonie i to wc przy kuchni...lepiej przenieść do kotłowni, którą można podzielić na 2 pomieszczenia (jest duża). Tym samym będzie jeden  pion dla  łazienki i wc .
>  I tu juz jest praca dla architekta.  
> Ale oczywiście kazdy robi według swoich potrzeb i upodobań



my nie chcemy kominka.  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

Masz dziewczyno zdrowie o pierwszej w nocy śleczeć nad projektami, a dzieci... czy smacznie śpią czy może troche zaniedbane przy mamusi ciągle wertujacej nowe projekty  :cry:  ? 
A może cos z pracowni archon Cię zainteresuje, mają ciekawy zbiór domków małych do 150 m.pow.użytkowej.

----------


## Lucyna

> cos w koncu znalazłam........... 
> 2.: http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...61,parter.html


Witam!!! 

Mi sie bardzo podoba ten drugi!!!!
Osobiście nigdy nie interesowały mnie parterówki, ale ten jest super!!!
-nieduży, ale bardzo funkcjonalny
-duży salon na tak małej powierzchni i 3 sypialnie
-dach dwuspadowy(rzadkość w parterówkach)

Całość wydaje się nie skomplikowana- więc nie powinien być drogi w budowie
Wow!!! Czyżbym zmieniła zdanie odnośnie parterówek
 :Lol:  
Projekcik taki fajny, że nic bym w nim nie zmieniła    :big grin:

----------


## Lucyna

> my nie chcemy kominka.


Witam!!!
 Chyba że* tak*
To życzę powodzenia w budowie  :big grin:

----------


## marcin_budowniczy

> cos w koncu znalazłam........... 
> 2.: http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...61,parter.html


obora
sorki

----------


## Wwiola

Aida ja myślę, ze Ty zamiast śleńczyć w internecie powinnaś poszukać taniego projektanta, który Ci to wszytsko zaprojektuje tak jak będziesz chciała. Myślę, ze projekt gotowy z milionem zmian (bo bez nich sie nie obejdzie przy Twoich założeniach)będzie kosztował tyle samo co indywidualny u taniego architekta. Czasem warto na wstepie wydać tysiąc zł więcej, by potem zaoszczędzić kilka/kilkadziesiąt tysięcy. Przemyśl to.

----------


## Aida77

> Napisał Aida77
> 
> cos w koncu znalazłam........... 
> 2.: http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...61,parter.html 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witam!!! 
> ...




*Lucyna* hehe, no ja w założeniu też nie szukałam parterowych, ale uznałam, że może akurat :wink:  Szczególnie, że jasne jest na epewno, że z poddaszem domnki taniej wychodzą, latwoej rozplanowac komunikacje itdm ale przt bardzo małych domkach, to da się to w maire rozplanowac i w miare fajnie grzac, tak myślę, no i moze tu będzie w miare porównywalnie kosztowo...

* marcin_budowniczy* wiem że stodoła :wink:  Czyli prosty i tani :wink: 

Aha..a  jeden to zgubiłam   :ohmy:  Bo miałam jeszce 3 projekt, własnie widzę ze nie wkoliłam linka...Bardzo nas urzekl, tylko daszek ma 4 sapdowy, ale skolei po kwadracie jest...no  można by sypialnie i lazenke jedna pozniej zrobic, mąż jak go zobaczył to powiedział wreszcie "o  podoba mi się  :wink: "

No to link :wink: 
http://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/CM/co...ly&id_domku=73
Tylko koszty podali dosc wysokie...Myslicie że nie robiac schodow i sufit lekki podwieszany zmieniajac ewentualnie materiał na dach mozna z nich zejsc?  

[email protected]  :wink:  Rozbawiłas mnie...mam jedno dziecko, malutkie 15 miesięcy zwykle dzieci o tej porze juz śoią :wink:  A zajmując się dzieckiem i praca rownoczesnie jao informatyk na 3/4 etatu mniej wiecej w domu pracuje w dzien jak mała spi, rano z godzine i reszte niesty w nocy. Tak się złozyło, że pojawił sie zastój w robocie..więc mój czas i energie przełożyłam na nauke małej korzystania z nocniczka ...i poszukawania konkretniejsze projektu.

----------


## Aida77

wwiola, no my sie umawialismy ze znajomym architektem na umowe barterowa...projekt indywidualny w zamian..no nie wazne :wink: 

fakt faktem, ze mi rozne osoby na forum mowily ze jak sie dostaje indywidualny projekt to bez instalacji....

A te co t=u wstawiłam byłyby bez większych zmian...

Ja sie przestraszyłam troszeczke że moze w projekcie na zamowienie to jednak się ktos mniej przyłozy no i ze  taki powtarzalny to bedzie robic ktos inny i i się bedzie mozna doswiadczeniami wymieniac...

----------


## tomasz1974

> Napisał Aida77
> 
> cos w koncu znalazłam........... 
> 2.: http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...61,parter.html 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obora
> sorki



ej nie przesadzaj. co dla ciebie jest oborą dla drugich będzie pałacem w luwrze. o gustach się nie dyskutuje. lepiej pogadać o funkcjonalności, kosztach budowy czy urzytkowania. gust to cecha osobnicza he he he.

----------


## areq

> cos w koncu znalazłam...wiem, wiem, takei wymagania miałamk:0 Oczywiście, że nei sa idealne///Ba nawet nei spekniaja wiekszości założen ale miały w sobe to coś, co sprwia, ze wydają się optymalne i nei takie drogie mma nadzieję..projwkty są 2...Jaki wydaje Wam się naj;lepszy? co o nich sądzicie? zmieścimy sieę do jakiegos zamieszkania w 150 000 ? W szczególy nie wnikam
> 
> 
> http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...,parter.html#r
> 
> Tylko że ja bym mu minimalnie dodała z każdej strony metrów żeby tak do 100  urósł CZy taki? 
> 2.: http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...61,parter.html


*:aida* na pewno brałaś pod uwagę ten projekt:
http://www.dobredomy.pl/?id_project=39


Moim zdaniem to optymalna relacja koszt budowy/ładny wygląd budynku/prostota wykonania/funkcjonalność
koszt wykonania nie powinien przekroczyć 170tys przy budowie systemem gospodarczym, i "wymysłach"....

----------


## Kathleenka

A co myslicie o takim projekcie - oczywiście z pewnymi zmianami  ale o tym ewentualnie później.
jaka według was trzeba przeznaczyc kwote na wybudowanie tego projektu bez żadnych fanaberii, udziwnień, bez balkonu , z duzym wkładem własnym - szcz. przy wykończeniu ?
Działke juz mamy. Zakładamy nawet, że jeżeli koszty przekroczą nasze przewidywania to wykończymy ewentualnie dół a potem stopniowo poddasze.

http://www.domywstylu.pl/projekty/je...ult.asp?id=159

----------


## Aida77

arku, sliczny i oczywiscie o nim tez myslalam..z zewnatrz cudo jak dla mnie;0 ale kuchnia juz jak dla nas nie do konca pasuje, zalezy co kto lubi, ja chce bardziej polaczona  salonem, kominek jest mniej centralny, takie drobiazgi moze ale prez to "stodoła" wygrywa, albo ten malcer co potem wrzuciłam :wink:

----------


## Nefer

> arku, sliczny i oczywiscie o nim tez myslalam..z zewnatrz cudo jak dla mnie;0 ale kuchnia juz jak dla nas nie do konca pasuje, zalezy co kto lubi, ja chce bardziej polaczona  salonem, kominek jest mniej centralny, takie drobiazgi moze ale prez to "stodoła" wygrywa, albo ten malcer co potem wrzuciłam


I zamiast "centrlanego kominka" masz centralnie usytuowaną kotłownię. No to kocioł cuchutki musi być .... ale są takie technologie... podobno  :smile:

----------


## Aida77

O kosztach niech się lepiej specjalisci wypowedza;0 j na razie nic nei pistawiłąm, to co ja widze to: 
jak dla mnei oczywiscie- duzo strat powierzchni na jkais komunikacje schody itd, parter jest duzy a wałsciwie tylko salon kucnai i lazienka...takie ja mam odczucia - ze szkoda mi tych powierzchni :wink: z drugiej strony pomieszxenia gospodarcze co tam sa sie przydadza pewnie...

na gorze sporo meijsca fajne pokoje  :wink:

----------


## Aida77

> I zamiast "centrlanego kominka" masz centralnie usytuowaną kotłownię. No to kocioł cuchutki musi być .... ale są takie technologie... podobno


Czyli żle? Myslalam ze centralna kotlownai to tez ok :wink:  no to mnie tym zabiłas...hmmm kurcze a wydawał nam sie idealny...

----------


## areq

> arku, sliczny i oczywiscie o nim tez myslalam..z zewnatrz cudo jak dla mnie;0 ale kuchnia juz jak dla nas nie do konca pasuje, zalezy co kto lubi, ja chce bardziej polaczona  salonem, kominek jest mniej centralny, takie drobiazgi moze ale prez to "stodoła" wygrywa, albo ten malcer co potem wrzuciłam


Przecież to dom bez poddasza użytkowego,a co za tym idzie nie musisz mieć stropu betonowego,co więcej nie musisz mieć żadnych ścian nośnych w środku.Możesz ściane pomiędzy kuchnią a salonem pominąć,nie wydaje mi się by była to nośna ściana.Jak pisałem wcześniej przy zastosowaniu więzarów kratownicowych,w środku w ogóle może nie być ścian nośnych.Komin możesz przestawić (w granicach rozsądku) tak byleby się zmieścił pomiędzy więzarami/więźbą,no i spełniał parametry co do długości :smile:  Ja bym go przestawił centralnie dostawiając do ściany w salonie,pomiędzy pomieszczeniem 1/5 a 1/2. Ścianki wewnętrzne możesz kształtować dowolnie (oczywiście zawsze w granicach rozsądku),możesz je zrobić z BK lub Nidy na stelażach.
Pomieszczenie 1/9 można zmniejszyć "do obecnych drzwi pomiędzy 1/9 a 1/4" w tym momencie uzyskujesz otwartą kuchnię, nawet z miejscem na jadalnie ,przy tej kuchni pom.gosp. na piec c.o. oraz małą spiżarnię.W tym momencie piec może być "głośny" - równie dobrze możesz zastosować cichy piec Turbo /polecam Brotje-praktycznie niesłyszalny/ z zamknietą komorą spalania i zasobnikiem 120l  i zainstalować w łazience(koszt 3800zł) .Na taką powierzchnię domu można również zastosować piec dwufunkcyjny(znajdziesz nawet taki za 2000)
A z tą stodołą/oborą daj sobie spokój.Wierz mi-nie będziesz zadowolona z tego projektu.Baraki już wyszły z mody :smile: .Ja wiem,że się buduje dla siebie ,nie dla wyglądu,ale.... :sad:  Podobnie z domem nr 1.Dach wygląda jak na "chatce baby Jagi",poza tym wbrew pozorom to nie jest bardzo tani dom, a wyjdą "pokoje-klitki"
Co do zmian w projekcie ,to i tak architekt musi zrobić adaptacje projektu do warunków miejscowych,więc pare złotych więcej za zmiany które Ci sugerowałem,to nie stanowi kłopotu chyba?Tym bardziej ,że nie zmieniasz rozmiarów budynku.
Z domów które Ty proponowałaś na forum,to słoneczko jest chyba najciekawsze-i jedne z tańszych w wykonaniu.
Jak chcesz to w wolnej chwili Ci policzę z dokładnością do10% koszt wybudowania.Pisz na priv.

----------


## Aida77

arqu..ja o słoneczku nie oisałąm, chociaz projekt mi chodzi po głowie od dawna.. Kosty, to baaardzo chętnie, ale to jak bedziemy pewni, ze to to :wink:  Szkoda czasu na projekty chwili...
Kurcze ciekawe t co piszesz ale mnei czas nagli bo poc8ąg mam niedlugo..

Chyba się pożegnam i wroce do tematu po niedzieli) 
Teraz się za auto - kupowanie zabieramy pierwszy etap do wyboru dzialki, domku :wink:

----------


## kropi

Jedna uwaga - "powiększenie o metr w każdą stronę" to nie jest drobna zmiana tylko praktycznie nowy projekt - trzeba wszystko na nowo liczyć, przebudowywać konstrukcję dachu... - nie warto. jeśli już gotowca to z minimalnymi zmianami a najlepiej wcale.

Była kiedyś dyskusja, czy taniej budować parterówkę czy z poddaszem o tej samej powierzchni *użytlkowej* i jakoś konsensusu nie było, bo w parterówce więcej wydajesz na dach i fundamenty tudzież więcej idzie w korytarze, w poddaszowcu zaś płacisz za duperele typu stropy, schody (tu też jest strata powierzchni użytkowej, i to x2!), ściany nośne i tracisz powierzchnię pod skosami.

"Stodoła" oprócz tego że nie grzeszy urodą zewnętrzną (ale można ją trochę stuningować jakimiś detalami) to ma jeszcze malusie pokoiki, 10 m to naprawdę mało, obecnie wraz z komputerem i rybkami zajmuję pokój 10 m i on jest autentycznie malutki, nawet łóżko porządne nie wejdzie (a jak wejdzie to już niewiele więcej)

----------


## areq

Nie ma możliwości,by dom z użytkowym poddaszem był tańszy w budowie od  parterowego o takiej samej powierzchni UŻYTKOWEJ. Rozróżniajmy CAŁKOWITĄ (po podłogach) od UŻYTKOWEJ.
Być może do pewnego momentu /stan surowy otwarty/ może się zdarzyć,że tak jest. Dach,fundamenty są dużo droższe. Gdy policzymy CAŁKOWICIE  wykończony dom nie ma takiej możliwości .Zakładam domy do 150m powierzchni zabudowy,a więc 90% budowanych.Pójdę na noże z każdym kto twierdzi inaczej  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## am00

> Nie ma możliwości,by dom z użytkowym poddaszem był tańszy w budowie od  parterowego o takiej samej powierzchni UŻYTKOWEJ. Rozróżniajmy CAŁKOWITĄ (po podłogach) od UŻYTKOWEJ.
> Być może do pewnego momentu /stan surowy otwarty/ może się zdarzyć,że tak jest. Dach,fundamenty są dużo droższe. Gdy policzymy CAŁKOWICIE  wykończony dom nie ma takiej możliwości .Zakładam domy do 150m powierzchni zabudowy,a więc 90% budowanych.Pójdę na noże z każdym kto twierdzi inaczej


To będziesz musiał pokonać 90% inwestorów, bo tylu jest przekonanych, że wybierając z poddaszem użytkowym wybrali wariant tańszy.

----------


## kropi

> Nie ma możliwości,by dom z użytkowym poddaszem był tańszy w budowie od  parterowego o takiej samej powierzchni UŻYTKOWEJ. Rozróżniajmy CAŁKOWITĄ (po podłogach) od UŻYTKOWEJ.
> Być może do pewnego momentu /stan surowy otwarty/ może się zdarzyć,że tak jest. Dach,fundamenty są dużo droższe. Gdy policzymy CAŁKOWICIE  wykończony dom nie ma takiej możliwości .Zakładam domy do 150m powierzchni zabudowy,a więc 90% budowanych.Pójdę na noże z każdym kto twierdzi inaczej


Osobiście też się przychylam do tego twierdzenia  :wink:

----------


## NJerzy

Trzeba budować nie z poddaszem, nie parterowy tylko z pięterkiem  :Smile: 
Byłem dzisiaj u architekta - mówie że musi być dach dwuspadowy 20 do 45 stopni, bo tak mam w warunkach zabudowy. Architek warunki zabudowy poczytał i stwierdził ze może być i płąski - więc zamiast poddasza będzie pięterko  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## kropi

Tylko w razie czego to ty będziesz rozbierał ten dach a nie architekt   :Wink2:  więc lepiej się upewnić zawczasu w starostwie.
Pięterko dobra sprawa, płaski dach też, tylko trzeba go porządnie odwodnić bo w roztopy jest niezły zalew - przerabiamy to teraz w robocie...   :Roll:

----------


## Nefer

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> I zamiast "centrlanego kominka" masz centralnie usytuowaną kotłownię. No to kocioł cuchutki musi być .... ale są takie technologie... podobno 
> 
> 
> Czyli żle? Myslalam ze centralna kotlownai to tez ok no to mnie tym zabiłas...hmmm kurcze a wydawał nam sie idealny...


Kocioł i ten cały bałągan może hałasować i to nieźle. Kotłownia jest obudowana z trzech stron, ale stoi ... w miejscu spiżarki  :smile:

----------


## holusio

areq uwazam ze przegioles  :big tongue:  
to bez sensu co napisales 
nie bede argumentowal bo nie chce mi sie ;;;wystarczy logika  :Roll:  

pozdro

----------


## kropi

Co do *Słoneczka* to tak, ale tylko wersja DUŻA - różnica w kosztach nie wydaje się szczególnie powalająca, za to jest dodatkowy kibelek, i pokoje jakieś sensowniejsze. Co do centralnej kotłowni to ktoś wyżej pisał, że są ciche piece z zamkniętą komorą spalania, jeśli to działa to dlaczego nie?

----------


## areq

> areq uwazam ze przegioles  
> to bez sensu co napisales 
> nie bede argumentowal bo nie chce mi sie ;;;wystarczy logika  
> 
> pozdro


W którym miejscu to przegięcie?
*Czy rozróżniasz powierzchnię użytkową od całkowitej?*
Czy zdajesz sobie sprawę,by uzyskać 140m2 użytkowej w domu z użytkowym powierzchnia całkowita musi miec koło 180m2-a to wszystko trzeba wykończyć co nie?
U mnie ze 152 całkowitej - 135użytkowej  odpada tylko 17m2.Za te 17m2 i tak musze zapłacić. 
Owszem wydałem więcej na zasypkę i dach.Ale reszta już taniej.Nawet fundamenty mam w cenie porównywalnej z PUż gdyż nie mam ścian nośnych wewnętrznych.
Czy wiesz ile w domu z poddaszem odpada powierzchni użytkowej ze względu na komunikację/schody i spadek połaci dachowej?
Czy wiesz ile kosztują schody,okna dachowe i ocieplenie dachu?
Ile drożej wychodzą instalacje...że w domu z użytowym poddaszem najczęściej są DWIE łazienki,w parterowym przeważnie jedna.
I mówię o standardzie normalnym,żeby było jasne oraz budowaniu przez firmę lub systemem półgospodarczym. Jesteś Entuzjastą taniego budowania i czytam Z UWAGĄ posty które piszesz, i z Tobą nie sposób jest polemizować, gdyż i tak wiesz najlepiej ,że Twoja jest racja i koniec.
Ważną rzeczą jest info: dom na gotowo z pełnym wykończeniem!!! bez płotów i kostek brukowych na zewnątrz itp

----------


## holusio

powierzchnia uzytkowa 137 

powierzchnia . 118 m2

chyba az tak duzo mi nie odeszlo?  :Roll:  

a mnie mozna nie sluchac to tylko posty i moje doswiadczenia i tanie budowanie jest mozliwe choc u mnie wyszlo 1700 /m2 wiec nie popadam w skrajnosci

moj sasiad ma parterowke  o 20 m2 wieksza i kase wydal wieksza no i dzialki mu wiecej ubylo dach byl drozszy o 60 % w fundamenty wlal 2 razy wiecej betonu elewacja tez wyszla proporcjonalnie drozsza i mowi ze troche blokowo mieszkaniowo mu wyszlo bo nie ma azylu na pieterku



no to tyle paplaniny ktora moglaby byc wieksza ale po co .

i nie ma co sie zbyt   :oops:  podniecac  :oops:   przeciez kazdy z nas ma swoj swiat prawda  :Wink2:

----------


## areq

Dokładnie tak jak piszesz,nie ma sensu się podniecać :smile:  :smile: 
Zauważ,że nie skrytykowałem Twoich racji,tylko uważam,że jak kto się przy swoim uprze.......ze mną jest podobnie :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  
Oglądałem ten DW01 który masz w planach i faktycznie za dużo tam nie odejdzie,ale przy takim kącie dachu....
Sąsiad wydał więcej bo ma 157 użytkowej jak napisałeś o 20m2 więcej.
napisałem w moim poście ,że dotyczy to domów do 150m2 zabudowy,a więc góra 120-125m2 użytkowej.Przy domach parterowych np.200m2 użytkowej różnica zmienia się diametralnie na korzyść cenową 200m2 z PUż.Nie jest się w stanie zredukować kosztu dachu :sad:  licząc po 150zł/ m2/na gotowo dachu z więźba, w stosunku do dachu domu PUż o tej samej powierzchni...poza tym nie wyobrażam sobie w tym momencie dwuspadowego dachu na 200m2 parteru,pozostaje kopertówka lub pseudo kopertowy/droższy znacznie/

----------


## kropi

Jeszcze taka drobna refleksja - to że sąsiad wydał więcej nie znaczy wcale, że musiał tyle wydać - wystarczy że np. fundamenty zrobili mu "z zapasem", użył droższych materiałów konstrukcyjnych czy wykończeniowych - ja na remont kapitalny mieszkania 56 m wydałem w całości ok. 10,000 z czego 3,000 poszło w okna - znajomi za tyle samo urządzili kuchnię... Parterówka wcale nie musi być stodołą, jest wiele ciekawych rozwiązań, także takich mocno nowoczesnych (choć nie zawsze tańszych  :wink:  )

A czy ktoś CHCE mieć pięterko czy też nie to już jest zupełnie inna sprawa   :cool:

----------


## holusio

to moj pierwszy dom,moze ostatni a wybralem go ze wzgledu na srodek i debilizm budowlany  :big tongue:   zrobic bledy w tym domku to bylby wyczyn  :Lol:  
potrzebowalem duzego salonu(i udalo sie 40m2  :Wink2:  ) i sypialni u gory poniewaz wiem jakie mam teraz potrzeby po kilku latach w bloku i defakto stosunkowo niewiele czasu spedzamy w domu...


wiadomo ze jeden potrzebuje 120 a drugi 200 metrow ale trzeba pamietac czy na tych wielkich metrazach zamiast dzieci  :big grin:   bedziemy *hodowac* powietrze...

to refleksja po godzinach rozmow ze znajomymi i klientami ktorych obsluguje...

----------


## NJerzy

> Tylko w razie czego to ty będziesz rozbierał ten dach a nie architekt   więc lepiej się upewnić zawczasu w starostwie.
> Pięterko dobra sprawa, płaski dach też, tylko trzeba go porządnie odwodnić bo w roztopy jest niezły zalew - przerabiamy to teraz w robocie...


Rozbierał nie będę - zacznę budowę jak dostanę pozwolenie. A zmienić skos dachu mogę, bo warunki zabudowy mówią o dwuspadowym, ale w innym punkcie jest ze dach moze być inny jeśli dom będzie w luce budowlanej - a to mnie dotyczy, moja działka jest odtatnią niezabudowaną a po mojej stronie ulicy większosć domów ma dachy płaskie. Po drugiej stronie ulicy są dwuspadowe. A to że dach (i cały dom) trzeba porzadnie wykonać to oczywistość. Źle wykonany płaski będzie przeciekał, źle wykonany dwuspadowy odfrunie z wiatrem.

----------


## Adam Sikora

Witam wszystkich

Przegladam to forum od jakiegoś czasu i chcę się z wami podzielić moim doświadczeniem.

Pare tydodni temu zaczołem szukać materiałów na ocieplenie domu, zacząłem od lokalnego rynku , ale wszysyko było pioruński drogie. Pewnego dnia mój syn powiedził mi: "a może przez internet?" Zaśmiałem się i zapytałem jak to będzie materiały wartośći ok 6000zł przez internet?? Nie darady. Ale po kilku dniach syn przychodzi do mnie i pokazuje mi na internecie bardzo tani styropian, zaskoczyło mnie to ale pomyślałem dlaczego nie i zadzwoniłem do firm ogłaszajacych sie na aukcjach internetowych.jest tam pare firm ale po rozmowie telefonicznej jedna firma zwróciła moja uwage. A była to firma "ARIS". Napisalem im maila z ilościa, a po 15 minutach dostałem wycene. Cena była tak niska że aż mnie zamurowało. Zapytałem sie a jak z transportem i płatnościa? Otrzymałem odpowiedz że TRANSPORT GRATIS NA TERENIE CAŁEGO KRAJU I PŁATNE PRZY ODBIORZE. pomyslałem rewelacja! no i zamówiłem. Po 4 dniach transport przyjechał do mnie na budowe i wszystko sie zgadzało. Polecam firme ARIS wszystkim ocieplającym swoje domy!

Pozdrawiam

----------


## KAS01

> Witam wszystkich
> 
> Przegladam to forum od jakiegoś czasu i chcę się z wami podzielić moim doświadczeniem.
> 
> Pare tydodni temu zaczołem szukać materiałów na ocieplenie domu, zacząłem od lokalnego rynku , ale wszysyko było pioruński drogie. Pewnego dnia mój syn powiedził mi: "a może przez internet?" Zaśmiałem się i zapytałem jak to będzie materiały wartośći ok 6000zł przez internet?? Nie darady. Ale po kilku dniach syn przychodzi do mnie i pokazuje mi na internecie bardzo tani styropian, zaskoczyło mnie to ale pomyślałem dlaczego nie i zadzwoniłem do firm ogłaszajacych sie na aukcjach internetowych.jest tam pare firm ale po rozmowie telefonicznej jedna firma zwróciła moja uwage. A była to firma "ARIS". Napisalem im maila z ilościa, a po 15 minutach dostałem wycene. Cena była tak niska że aż mnie zamurowało. Zapytałem sie a jak z transportem i płatnościa? Otrzymałem odpowiedz że TRANSPORT GRATIS NA TERENIE CAŁEGO KRAJU I PŁATNE PRZY ODBIORZE. pomyslałem rewelacja! no i zamówiłem. Po 4 dniach transport przyjechał do mnie na budowe i wszystko sie zgadzało. Polecam firme ARIS wszystkim ocieplającym swoje domy!
> 
> Pozdrawiam


U mnie ze styropianem było tak (kupowałem miesiąc temu):
Pytam się w "swojej" hurtowni po ile będą mieli dla mnie. Odpowiedź: 140zł. Sporo za dużo. Nie widze nawet pola do negocjacji. Sprawdzam w internecie. Hurtownia Mega1000 (sprawdzona juz przez forumowiczów) - styropian tej samej firmy co w "mojej" hurtowni za 95zł. Idę z tą ceną do hurtowni która ma najlepsze ceny styropianu w okolicy (co gdzie mają najtaniej ustaliłem juz przed budową), a oni wykonuja kilka telefonów do producenta i sprzedają mi za 96zł. I jeszcze przeprosili, ze nie moga dać tych 95zł.
pozdrawiam
Konrad

----------


## kropi

To są bardzo cenne wskazówki - nieługo zacznę poszukiwanie materiałów więc na pewno się przyda. Osobiście bardzo mi się podoba sposób "na lokalną hurtownię" ale oba są godne polecenia.  :cool:

----------


## Aida77

ehh a ja po powrocie zaczytalam się i widze że znowu na tapecie temat z poddaszem czy parterówka  :wink: 
No i ja znowu mam te same dylematy.... bo wczesniej nastawiona na salon plus pokoik na dole a sypialnie na pietrze, teraz widze, że z 50 m2 na dole zrobiło mi się 65m2, jeden pokoj poza salonem to bedzie w sumie nawet na poczatek o jeden za malo planując wykanczanie poddasza na potem.

Więc opcja dwa pokoje plus salon i reszta na potem. I co mam? Kolo 80 m2 bo więcej zeszło na komunikacjw na parterze...No i sobie uswiadomiłam, że brakuje tylko jednego pokoju na dole i po co mi poddasze...

No a wersja 2 pokoje plus salon i reszta na potem jest chyba zdecydowanie droższa niz parterówka po kwadracie z lekkim stropem do 100m2? Jak sądzicie? Przy takiej powierzchni, mozna chyba jakos sensownie i centralnie ulokować kominek.

----------


## kropi

> [...]No i sobie uswiadomiłam, że brakuje tylko jednego pokoju na dole i po co mi poddasze...
> 
> No a wersja 2 pokoje plus salon i reszta na potem jest chyba zdecydowanie droższa niz parterówka po kwadracie z lekkim stropem do 100m2? Jak sądzicie? Przy takiej powierzchni, mozna chyba jakos sensownie i centralnie ulokować kominek.


A nie mówiłem?  :wink: 
BTW dziś w czasie spaceru wokół działki widziałem 2 fajne parteróweczki, jedna tak na oko ze 100 metrów miała, druga może ze 120 - to taka wielkość w sam raz, a stawia się to w mig. Niestety, w żadnym z tych domklów nikogo nie było, żeby zagadnąć o szczegóły (i poznać sąsiadów przy okzji).

----------


## zygmor

Aida77,
Może te dwie firmy Cię zainspirują

 Agrobisp  - budujemy ich WB-3388

 Archistudio  - podobał się nam właśnie AR-153.

Pozdrawiamy

----------


## areq

:*aida* jak widze masz duże rozbieżnosci pomiędzy opisywanymi przez Ciebie możliwościami ,czy raczej założeniami finansowymi,a potrzebami mieszkaniowymi :smile:  proponuje się oprzeć na jednym konkretnym typie budynku /albo parterówka ca. 90-100m2 użytkowej albo mały domek z poddaszem użytkowym/ Z tym że ,by uzyskać 100m2 użytkowej w budynku z poddaszem musi on mieć po podłogach ze 140-150m2..a to wszystko się liczy w ogólnym finansowym  rozrachunku.
:*zygmor* ten budynek z Archistudio,mimo zapewnień biura "o tanim w budowie", tanim w budowie wcale nie jest.Choć urzeka maksymalnie wykorzystanym poddaszem /duża pow. użytkowa/,stopień skomplikowania ścian,dachu powoduje ,że ponizej 250tys. do niego nie podchodź...Natomiast ten z Agrobispu-rewelacja,może i pokoje nieco za małe ,natomiast jest duża szansa,by wybudować go "na gotowo" za mniej niż 200tys

----------


## marcin_u

jak myslicie ile moze kosztowac wybudowanie takiego domu http://www.domfort.pl/projekt.php?op...jektu=ISKIERKA  do stanu pod klucz?
Ile moze kosztowc budowa tego domu bez balkonu , chce zostawic tylko 2 okna połaciowe i bez drzwi zew w kotlowni...i calkowicie bez wykonczania poddasza( bez scianek,instalacji itp.. calkowicie puste poddasze..do wykoczenia okolo 2lata pozniej).dach z dachowka.
jle moze mnie to kosztowac zeby zamieszkac na parterze?   ...a za okolo 2 lata wykocze gore( bo mi narazie nie potrzebne i kasy nie za wiele..a buduje bez kredytu)

----------


## _Beti_

moim zdaniem 100tyś
ale zalęży wiele od robocizny i zastosowanych materiałów

----------


## marcin_u

> moim zdaniem 100tyś
> ale zalęży wiele od robocizny i zastosowanych materiałów


dom chce budowac z betonu komorkowego 24 + styropian.okna raczej plastyki. instalacje bede robil sam wiec koszt tylko materialow. 
myslicie ze spokojnie powinienem zmiescic sie w 100tys wykanczajac w duzej mierze sam?

----------


## Beaty

Buduję D06- 77 m kw. Nie da rady za 100 tyś. pomimo pracy własnej, chyba, że z trocin i słomy na dachu  :Wink2:   Wiem, trochę ostro, ale też tak myślałam- 100 tyś. i mieszkam. Wydałam już te 100 tyś., a mam stan surowy zamknięty, instalacje, studnię, prąd, sufity,zakupione materiały na ocieplenie i wylewki- a gdzie reszta?  :Roll:

----------


## Tomek23

> jak myslicie ile moze kosztowac wybudowanie takiego domu http://www.domfort.pl/projekt.php?op...jektu=ISKIERKA  do stanu pod klucz?
> Ile moze kosztowc budowa tego domu bez balkonu , chce zostawic tylko 2 okna połaciowe i bez drzwi zew w kotlowni...i calkowicie bez wykonczania poddasza( bez scianek,instalacji itp.. calkowicie puste poddasze..do wykoczenia okolo 2lata pozniej).dach z dachowka.
> jle moze mnie to kosztowac zeby zamieszkac na parterze?   ...a za okolo 2 lata wykocze gore( bo mi narazie nie potrzebne i kasy nie za wiele..a buduje bez kredytu)


Ja również przymierzam się do wybudowania domu Iskierka z tym, że jestem trochę dalej – jutro mam odebrać pozwolenie  :smile:  U mnie wypadł balkon (drzwi balkonowe zamieniłem na duże okna), dwa okna połaciowe, wyrównany został strop nad garażem i poszerzyłem dom o 1m od strony kuchni i salonu (w projekcie kuchnia jest stanowczo za mała przy swojej „nieustawności”). W tej chwili liczę, że stan surowy otwarty wyjdzie przy dobrych wiatrach 85 – 90 kpln  z dachem ceramicznym, ściany z ceramiki tradycyjnej i przy bardzo dobrych warunkach ziemnych mojej działki (piasek i zero wody gruntowej do 3m). 
Mogę wysłać Ci kosztorysy jakie dostałem przy zakupie projektu (mam też zwymiarowane rzuty i przekrój który dostałem e-mailem z pracowni przed zakupem). Jeśli jesteś zainteresowany podeślij e-maila.

----------


## marcin_u

> Napisał marcin_u
> 
> jak myslicie ile moze kosztowac wybudowanie takiego domu http://www.domfort.pl/projekt.php?op...jektu=ISKIERKA  do stanu pod klucz?
> Ile moze kosztowc budowa tego domu bez balkonu , chce zostawic tylko 2 okna połaciowe i bez drzwi zew w kotlowni...i calkowicie bez wykonczania poddasza( bez scianek,instalacji itp.. calkowicie puste poddasze..do wykoczenia okolo 2lata pozniej).dach z dachowka.
> jle moze mnie to kosztowac zeby zamieszkac na parterze?   ...a za okolo 2 lata wykocze gore( bo mi narazie nie potrzebne i kasy nie za wiele..a buduje bez kredytu)
> 
> 
> Ja również przymierzam się do wybudowania domu Iskierka z tym, że jestem trochę dalej – jutro mam odebrać pozwolenie  U mnie wypadł balkon (drzwi balkonowe zamieniłem na duże okna), dwa okna połaciowe, wyrównany został strop nad garażem i poszerzyłem dom o 1m od strony kuchni i salonu (w projekcie kuchnia jest stanowczo za mała przy swojej „nieustawności”). W tej chwili liczę, że stan surowy otwarty wyjdzie przy dobrych wiatrach 85 – 90 kpln  z dachem ceramicznym, ściany z ceramiki tradycyjnej i przy bardzo dobrych warunkach ziemnych mojej działki (piasek i zero wody gruntowej do 3m). 
> Mogę wysłać Ci kosztorysy jakie dostałem przy zakupie projektu (mam też zwymiarowane rzuty i przekrój który dostałem e-mailem z pracowni przed zakupem). Jeśli jesteś zainteresowany podeślij e-maila.


bardzo bede wdzieczny za przeslanie twoich materialow na maila [email protected]  z gory dzieki

ps.czy ta mala scianke miedzy kuchnia a salonem bedzie mozna usunac (ta mala przylegajaca do sciany zew.)

----------


## Tomek23

> Napisał Tomek23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał marcin_u
> 
> ...


Materiały już poszły. Co do ściany nie jestem pewien, ale może być problem ponieważ jest to element ściany nośnej, więc musi się wypowiedzieć specjalista od konstrukcji (w projekcie stropu są na niej podparte belki systemu Teriva). U mnie, ponieważ nie jesteśmy zwolennikami kuchni otwartych, przejście z kuchni do pokoju zostało całkowicie zlikwidowane. Powiększyliśmy natomiast główne wejście do pokoju do 1,5m. Przyjrzyj się natomiast kuchni (dostałeś zwymiarowane rzuty). Jest dość wąska (jak postawisz zabudowę ciężko się będzie ruszyć). Jest też dość „nieustawna” z powodu okien na dwóch ścianach, przejścia do pokoju na trzeciej oraz wejścia na czwartej. W powyższych powodów zdecydowaliśmy się na poszerzenie o 1m. Teraz oprócz tego, że zrobi się luźniej to dodatkowo zmieści się nam mały stolik i nie będziemy musieli biegać z każdym posiłkiem do pokoju. Nasza rodzina to 2+1, a w planach 2+2 więc powinniśmy się zmieścić  :smile:

----------


## Tomek23

> jak myslicie ile moze kosztowac wybudowanie takiego domu http://www.domfort.pl/projekt.php?op...jektu=ISKIERKA  do stanu pod klucz?
> Ile moze kosztowc budowa tego domu bez balkonu , chce zostawic tylko 2 okna połaciowe i bez drzwi zew w kotlowni...i calkowicie bez wykonczania poddasza( bez scianek,instalacji itp.. calkowicie puste poddasze..do wykoczenia okolo 2lata pozniej).dach z dachowka.
> jle moze mnie to kosztowac zeby zamieszkac na parterze?   ...a za okolo 2 lata wykocze gore( bo mi narazie nie potrzebne i kasy nie za wiele..a buduje bez kredytu)


Bezpośredni adres pracowni to: http://www.domna5.pl

----------


## stiff

> Buduję D06- 77 m kw. Nie da rady za 100 tyś. pomimo pracy własnej, chyba, że z trocin i słomy na dachu   Wiem, trochę ostro, ale też tak myślałam- 100 tyś. i mieszkam. Wydałam już te 100 tyś., a mam stan surowy zamknięty, instalacje, studnię, prąd, sufity,zakupione materiały na ocieplenie i wylewki- a gdzie reszta?


Napisz jeszcze proszę jaki jest u Ciebie stosunek robocizny do materiałów?

----------


## tomeczek

Jeżeli już tak wyceniacie wszystkie domki po kolei to może ktoś pokusi się na wycenę tego domku. Działka już jest, media są - dachówka cementowa, ściany bk+styropian, strop drewniany, podłogi kafle i panele, stolarki pvc, drzwi klasy porta, 
http://www.domyrodzinne.pl/domek-opi...90500&ProjID=1

Pozdrawiam, jeśli znajdzie się ktoś kto już wybudował ten domek, chętnie  obejrzę zdjęcia.

----------


## andre59

> Buduję D06- 77 m kw. Nie da rady za 100 tyś. pomimo pracy własnej, chyba, że z trocin i słomy na dachu   Wiem, trochę ostro, ale też tak myślałam- 100 tyś. i mieszkam. Wydałam już te 100 tyś., a mam stan surowy zamknięty, instalacje, studnię, prąd, sufity,zakupione materiały na ocieplenie i wylewki- a gdzie reszta?


No i prawda wychodzi na jaw, a niektórzy *optymiści* uważają, że 100 tysięcy spokojnie wystarczy na wybudowanie domu. *Superoptymiści* twierdzili, że za tą sumę wybudują dom o powierzchni nawet 100m2 (vide początki wątku).

*Beaty,* jakoś dociągniesz do końca. Masę roboty i kosztów masz już za sobą.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Beaty

Stiff, witam krajana! Jak chcesz to zaproszę Cię na moją budowę  :Wink2:

----------


## Nefer

mnie sie marzy stan surowy zamknięty za 200 k - niepoprawna optymistka .

----------


## Beaty

Andre 59- dzięki za wsparcie  :smile:   Już po woli , chyba jak każdy na tym etapie świruję  :Roll:   Dobrze, że zapał nie schodzi, bo to chyba w budowaniu jest najważniejsze  :Wink2:

----------


## andre59

> mnie sie marzy stan surowy zamknięty za 200 k - niepoprawna optymistka .


Hmmm...to zależy jak dużą masz wyobraźnię  :Wink2:

----------


## aga124

a co sądzicie o `wnękowo`?
http://www.gazetadomprojekt.pl/strona.php?ajd=180 
mnie b. się podoba - uroczy ganek i zamknięta kuchnia.
czy taki domek będzie tani i FUNKCJONALNY??

----------


## Bikerus

> a co sądzicie o `wnękowo`?
> http://www.gazetadomprojekt.pl/strona.php?ajd=180 
> czy taki domek będzie tani i FUNKCJONALNY??


Ciekawy projekt. Taka mała willa miejska, na małą działkę w mieście w gestej zabudowie.
Funkcjonalny chyba by był co do "taniości" to juz nie bardzo.
pzdr

----------


## kropi

Hyhy, tani to on na pewno nie będzie, widzę co najmniej 3 elementy podrażające budowę na dzień dobry: lukarna, wykusz i straszne łamańce na dachu - że o oknie połaciowym nie wspomnę  :wink:  W ogóle bryła jest dosyć frymuśna, co pociąga niestety koszta.

----------


## Aida77

No i ta wierzyczka...jak na moje niedoświadczone oko, to też bedie srogi...z drugiej strony wszystko zalezy chyba od ekipy, jak bedze im wszystko jedno czy budują skomplikowany dom czy nie, to kto wie...a ogrewanie tez wyjdzie chyba drogo...

*areq*...No włąśnie daltego to ejst takie trudne..małe możliwości finansowe..i chyba o to się wszystko rozbija ...Bo te inne rzeczy które sobie wymyslilam to po to, żeby było taniej. Ale już sama nei wiem czy jest to realne, duzo tego wszystkiego.Może fakt że same łazienki z gosodarczym beda kolo siebie a kuchnia już nie nie podniesie az tak kosztow budowy w stosunku do całosci zgrupowanej...

A co do decyzji, chyba dlatego tak się łamię, bo ciężko jest mi znalesc jednoznacza odpowiedz jak bedzie taniej. A zdrugiej strony wkladajac w domek wszystko oczekujemy czegos w zamian..wiec ja nie przyklsadowo  nie  moge postawić domku cichego bo brakuje w nim jednej sypialni i to do minimum.

*zygmor * fajne projekciki, ale ja jakos mam wrazenie, ze i tak nie na nasza kieszen...w porownaniu z tymi prosciznami co ogladalam to tamte wydaja się bardzo skomplikwane. Ale w tym Waszym fajnie wykorzystana przestrzen, szczególnie parter ...Ja bym pewnie jeszcze pokombinowala cos ze schodami zeby odzyskac prestrzen przedsionka  :wink:

----------


## Wwiola

> .Może fakt że same łazienki z gosodarczym beda kolo siebie a kuchnia już nie nie podniesie az tak ksoztow budowy w stosunku do całosci zgrupowanej...


Aida u mnie w projekcie są 4 piony kanalizacyjne. Kuchnia jest w jednym końcu kotłownia w drugim (po przekątnej) dwie łazienki w środku, więc instalacja dość rozbudowana i kosztowała mnie ta przyjemnośc (zimna woda i kanaliza) 1400zł (słownie tysiąc czterysta) z materiałem. Bez przesady więc. Fakt, ze fachowiec "po znajomości", ale ilez mogłabym zaoszczędzić mając wszystko "w kupie". 200 czy 500zł maksymalnie.

----------


## Aida77

Cala instalacja 1400?? wwila...no t z nieba mi spadła Twoja wypowiedz....Wm takim razie nei ma co kombinowac za duzo tylko....jeszcze raz od nowa wszystkie projekty, wiem juz jakie zmiany w projekcie robi się łątwo, jakie trudno i bede szukać czegoś prostego i taniego aloe wystarczającego dla nas, co będxie ok po ewentualnych przeróbkach i  takimi rzeczami jak instalacje nie bedę się już aż tak przejmować...
ayha ostatnio odkryłam, że nawet kominek można przestawiać w gotowym projekcie...nie sądziłam nawet    :ohmy:

----------


## zygmor

Aida77,
My zdecydowaliśmy się na WB-3388
Sam projekt jest w technologii drewnianej, ale wymieniamy ściany zewnętrzne na murowane, reszta w drewnie.  Agrobisp godzi się na wszelkie zmiany w projekcie, poszukaj może coś sobie wybierzesz...

Pozdro

----------


## kropi

> Cala instalacja 1400?? wwila...no t z nieba mi spadła Twoja wypowiedz....Wm takim razie nei ma co kombinowac za duzo tylko....jeszcze raz od nowa wszystkie projekty, wiem juz jakie zmiany w projekcie robi się łątwo, jakie trudno i bede szukać czegoś prostego i taniego aloe wystarczającego dla nas, co będxie ok po ewentualnych przeróbkach i  takimi rzeczami jak instalacje nie bedę się już aż tak przejmować...
> ayha ostatnio odkryłam, że nawet kominek można przestawiać w gotowym projekcie...nie sądziłam nawet


Powiem więcej - można go nawet DOstawić (tak jak u nas) a potem PRZEstawić (w stosunku do Ustawienia pierwotnego  :wink:  ) - a powiem więcej - można nawet kanał dymny puścić niezupełnie w pionie, tak że kominek masz w rogu salonu a komin jak Pan Bóg przykazał 0 w kalenicy - jest z tym trochę rzeźbienia ale podobno można.  :cool:

----------


## zygmor

Ale tanio wybudować to jeszcze nie wszystko, czasem warto zadbać aby opłaty nie były dla nas dokuczliwe, dowiesz się  TUTAJ 


Pozdro

----------


## conan

ja mam dom 116 m2 plus garaz piwnice  budulec protherm na zaprawie ciepłoochronnej okna drewniane  otynkowany z zewnątrz bez koloty dachówka cementowa gipsy w środku instalacja leektryczna c.o woda i na razie zamknołem sie 120 tys

----------


## _Beti_

jestem optymistką ale to brzmi wręcz niewiarygodnie   :ohmy:  
proszę o konkrety

----------


## conan

konkrety sa takie jak kupujesz coś to pokaż że masz gotówke inne ceny na geby inne na kase  :Smile:  dużo robie sam instlacje elektryczna wode , tynkowanie piwnic może to pracochłonne ale czegoś sie przynajmniej nauczyłem i moge powiedzieć że dom wybudowałem a nie firma .
jeśli chodzi o okna kupiłem drewniane impregnowane niemalowane z zakładu w likwidacji udało sie wszystko za 1/4 ceny potem dobry lakiej i jest ekstra , drewno na wieźbe kupiłem w lasach surowe potem tartak i znowu zaoszczedziłem około 30% gdybym kupował gotowce , można by wiele wymieniać nie mam kredytów dużo własnego wkładu i pilnowanie całej inwestycji . murator pokazuje jak samemu wykonać duzo prac a ludzie chyba go kupuja dla szpanu ja z tych rad kożystam i dlatego potrafie sie zmieścić w takiej kwocie może ten domek nie ma super tynków i pewnie wprowadzając się zostanie dużo do zrobienia ale co ja bym robił gdybym miał wszytsko porobione .dom buduje dla swojej rodziny nie dla znajomych i somsiadów

----------


## Peterek

Conan nie bądź taki "wielki" i zmniejsz fotkę. Zdjęcie jest ok. ale jego rozmiar do du..  .

----------


## conan

> jestem optymistką ale to brzmi wręcz niewiarygodnie   
> proszę o konkrety


ja jestem chyba typowy facet wybudowac dom w miare mozliwości przy jak największym udziale własnym spłodzic syna hahaha już mama i posadzic drzewo to zrobie w tym roku . czasem nie kasa jest ważna ale własne chęci budowac trzeba lubieć zyc tym .

mnie jeszcze pozostaje wybudowac stajnie  na koniki obok domu i projekt zamkne  :Smile:

----------


## _Beti_

witaj
my z mężem także będziemy budować dom własnymi siłami bez kredytów z małą pomocą fachmanów, wiele rzeczy zrobimy sami8 i z pomocą rodziny, ( zaglądnij do dziennika ) ale za Chiny Ludowej nie zmieścimy się chyba w 120 tyś choć wszystko jest możliwe, no zobaczymy   :Roll:  
słuchaj a nie masz może arkusza  w który zapisywałeś swoje koszta   :Wink2:  bardzo by mi się przydała taka podkładka abym mogła ją porównać  moimi kosztami   :big grin:

----------


## NOTO

> a co myślicie o kosztach tego projektu. uważam że jest ekonomiczny w budowie. http://www.dobreprojekty.pl/projekt_w2712.html . co więcej nie będę w projekcie nic zmieniał bo się nam taki podoba. mam zatem pytanie jeżeli nie chcę zmian to co architekt adoptujący będzie adoptował? jedynie chyba przyłącza?


Tani to on taki nie jest. Według mnie:
1. Garaż i pomieczenia gosp. razem 27 m2 - czysta rozrzutność -> zamienic na wiate i 10m2 pom gosp. z garazu zrobic pokój.
2. Zlikwidować drugie wejście do pom gosp.
3. zlikwidować balkon - >zamienić na wykusz z daszkiem
4. powiekszanie garderoby kosztem drogiego dachu - watpliwe rozwiazanie

Ode mnie tyle ...

----------


## NOTO

> Napisał Aida77
> 
> cos w koncu znalazłam........... 
> 2.: http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...61,parter.html 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obora
> sorki


Dom to nie tylko bryła. to także otoczenie. Dom ma byc prosty. Zdobienia i udziwnienia sa zbyteczne. Schludny dom bedzie szybciej sprzedany niż taki z wydziwionym dachem. Wiecej pieniązków mozna przeznaczyc na wspaniałe urzadzenie ogrodu.
Spójrz np. we Wrocławiu. Są domy poniemieckie tzw kostki ze spiczastym dachem (fakt że czterspadzisty). Dla wielu szczyt elegancji . Prawie nie maja dodatków.

----------


## NOTO

http://vidal.com.pl/images/vidal_94.pdf

Trochę mały ale jak dla mnie fajny.

----------


## conan

Beti ty masz fachowców za grosze ja zapłaciłem za wieźbe niecałem 200m2 2000 tys wszystko rzeźbione prześle zdjęcia krycie dachówka kolejne 3500 zł. masakra ja chyba kupie sobie działke pod rzeszowem niesamowite jeśli macie takie ceny to napewno sie wyrobisz mnie sam fundament kosztował 25 tyś tak trzymaj   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## cyla

> Napisał tomasz1974
> 
> a co myślicie o kosztach tego projektu. uważam że jest ekonomiczny w budowie. http://www.dobreprojekty.pl/projekt_w2712.html . co więcej nie będę w projekcie nic zmieniał bo się nam taki podoba. mam zatem pytanie jeżeli nie chcę zmian to co architekt adoptujący będzie adoptował? jedynie chyba przyłącza?





> Tani to on taki nie jest. Według mnie:
> 1. Garaż i pomieczenia gosp. razem 27 m2 - czysta rozrzutność -> zamienic na wiate i 10m2 pom gosp. z garazu zrobic pokój.
> 2. Zlikwidować drugie wejście do pom gosp.
> 3. zlikwidować balkon - >zamienić na wykusz z daszkiem
> 4. powiekszanie garderoby kosztem drogiego dachu - watpliwe rozwiazanie
> 
> Ode mnie tyle ...


A jak ktoś chce bardzo balkon to można go zrobić na wykuszu nie?  :Wink2:  Ja tak mam  :big tongue:  tylko,że *tomasz1974*(jak te liczby to jego rocznik to my rówieśniki  :Wink2:  )nic o wykuszu chyba nie wspominał.  :Confused:  
Ja buduję Chaber2 z Archetonu
http://www.archeton.pl/index.aspx?ProjektID=693
Co o nim myślicie???
Pozdrawiam (Beti w szczególnosci  :Lol:  )

----------


## _Beti_

conan 
zbyt dużo otuchy mi dałeś   :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam cyle   :cool:

----------


## Aida77

> witaj
> my z mężem także będziemy budować dom własnymi siłami bez kredytów z małą pomocą fachmanów, wiele rzeczy zrobimy sami8 i z pomocą rodziny, ( zaglądnij do dziennika ) ale za Chiny Ludowej nie zmieścimy się chyba w 120 tys




Beti ja jak ogladalam Twoje wyliczenia itd, ze dotychczas tak malo to bylam prekonana ze kto jak kto, ale Ty to się napewno zmiescisz...

Pozdrawiam szczegolnie tych czyniacych rzeczy "niemozliwe" albo zamierzających tak czynic  :wink:

----------


## mavo

po przeczytaniu w ostatnim muratorze artykułu o systemie firmy z Piły,obejrzałem stronę internetową,byłem w firmie na śląsku ,nie szukam dalej ,określą wam ile dokładnie bedzie kosztował,załatwia wszystkie papiery i dają w standardzie to za co normalnie płaci się krocie np.okna z drewna,no i ceny,na końcu dostajesz klucze i przywozisz meble,zbudowali już 50 domów ,jak pisze dziennikarz w muratorze,czyli nie "chała".
pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących "się"

----------


## Aida77

mavo w majowym? Jaka strona jakie kwoty mniej wiecej?

----------


## alison

> po przeczytaniu w ostatnim muratorze artykułu o systemie firmy z Piły,obejrzałem stronę internetową,byłem w firmie na śląsku ,nie szukam dalej ,określą wam ile dokładnie bedzie kosztował,załatwia wszystkie papiery i dają w standardzie to za co normalnie płaci się krocie np.okna z drewna,no i ceny,na końcu dostajesz klucze i przywozisz meble,zbudowali już 50 domów ,jak pisze dziennikarz w muratorze,czyli nie "chała".
> pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących "się"


mavo, dawaj ich www albo telefony  :big grin:

----------


## _Beti_

Aida77
Dzięki   :big grin:

----------


## premiumpremium

> Napisał _Beti_
> 
> witaj
> my z mężem także będziemy budować dom własnymi siłami bez kredytów z małą pomocą fachmanów, wiele rzeczy zrobimy sami8 i z pomocą rodziny, ( zaglądnij do dziennika ) ale za Chiny Ludowej nie zmieścimy się chyba w 120 tys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beti ja jak ogladalam Twoje wyliczenia itd, ze dotychczas tak malo to bylam prekonana ze kto jak kto, ale Ty to się napewno zmiescisz...
> ...



Aida, ja zamierzam czynić rzeczy niemożliwe  :big grin:   ZACZYNAM BUDOWAĆ DOM!  :big tongue:

----------


## Bikerus

Wydaje mi sie ze chodzi o firmę ESC.
http://www.esc.pila.pl/

Ogladałem ich domki postawione w Pile i sa ok. Proste i tanie.
Był juz o nich kiedys wątek na forum.
pzdr

----------


## Aida77

Jaki watek?nie moge nic znalesc :wink:  Murator "wypluwa" mi jakies bzdury o klawiszu  Esc  :wink:

----------


## Bikerus

> [color=darkblue]Jaki watek?nie moge nic znalesc


Aida : Twoje zyczenie jest dla mnie rozkazem  :wink:  

http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...809&highlight=

pzdr

----------


## iga9

Beti - ty z takim udzilem pracy rodzinki i takimi cenami za materialy jakie masz - jak ty sie nie zmiescisz w 120 to ja w ogole nie wybuduje domu!  :Wink2:  
Co do domkow ESC to uwazam, ze firma wykonuje swietna robote. I powinno byc tego wiecej. Nie dosc, ze tanio- to funkcjonalnie i estetycznie. A takie osiedle wyglada znacznie lepiej niz zlepek 20 roznych domow - kazdy o inne elewacji. uzo takich paskudztw sie widuje pod Poznaniem...
Ja w kadym razie popieram ich inicjatywe. jabym miala kase i odpowiednie doswiadczenie to bym sama taka firme zalozyla   :Wink2:

----------


## duende

> Ja w kadym razie popieram ich inicjatywe. jabym miala kase i odpowiednie doswiadczenie to bym sama taka firme zalozyla


*iga9* zacznij działać a kasa sama się znajdzie. Pomysł świetny.

----------


## Aida77

> Napisał Aida77
> 
> [color=darkblue]Jaki watek?nie moge nic znalesc
> 
> 
> Aida : Twoje zyczenie jest dla mnie rozkazem  
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...809&highlight=
> 
> pzdr


POczytałam...nie wiem czemu się nie wyszukiwał   :wink:  hmnm, czyli jednak cos pod 200 000...tak sadziłam, ehh szkoda że nie jakies 170 000 i nie blizej  :wink:  Ale ogólnie spox :smile:

----------


## _Beti_

iga nie pochlebiaj mi mam nadzieje że dom będzie tani a solidny ale to dość trudne bo w miarę jedzenia apetyt rośnie niestety   :smile:  zobaczymy na jakiej kwocie zaczynam sie w tym roku bo ma do rozdysponowania około 60 tyś

----------


## iga9

Beti - tym rosnacym apetytem to prawda. Ale nie wiedze powodu, dla ktorego mialoby sie wam nie udac - po tym, co opisujesz w swoim dzienniku   :smile:

----------


## mavo

poczytałem trochę,nie mam jednak czasu na "studiowanie " budownictwa,nie mam zdrowia na stresy : ukradł cos wykonawca czy nie?,dlaczego 40 kg kleju a nie 30?musze zarabiać pieniądze na dom i to jest dla mnie jedyne wyjscie - budowa na
gotowo,panele,kafle,kolory,armatura.Wiem juz ile zapłacę na konću i nikt mi nie powie :szefie trzeba jeszcze dołożyć 20  tys. bo coś tam.
pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## adam_mk

Witaj mavo!
Widać, że wcale nie odrobiłeś zadania domowego  :Roll:  
Przyjmujesz postawę: umawialiśmy się - więc ma być!  :Evil:  
Można. Każdy wykonawca, który napotka problemik po poprzedniej ekipie, lub własny drobny błąd poprzedniego etapu zamaskuje go szybciutko "klejąc w gównie". Powód? BO NA DZIESIĄTEGO MA BYĆ! Inwestor to takie zwierzę, które będąc np. stomatologiem czy filatelistą natychmiast wychwytuje WSZELKIE błądy wykonawcy i zmusza go do ich usunięcia. I to pomimo konieczności zarabiania na potrzeby inwestycji!
Odrób lekcje. Poczytaj to forum. Zobacz gdzie i kiedy MUSISZ być, żeby pooglądać istotne punkty wykonawstwa.
Albo zgódź się na bylejakość, długi etap rozruchu połączony z kosztownym usuwaniem usterek, potoczny "fajans" zamiast porcelany w najlepszym, opłaconym gatunku.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## mavo

zakładam,że jesteś budowlańcem,w przeciwnym razie znasz się jak każdy Polak na wszystkim,polityka,zdrowie itd. i nie chcę Cie absolutnie obrazić.Oddaję samochód do mechanika,pralkę naprawia mi serwisant od pralki,dom zaś ma budować firma budowlana.Ja nie znam sie na tym,jestem handlowcem, mimo,że już jeden dom "wybudowałem",trwało to 7 lat i nie zapomnę tego.Wybudowanie domu jest trudniejsze od wyrwania zęba,czy wycięcia wyrostka robaczkowego,czemu zatem nie ma poradnika pt. "sam wyrwij ząb", są jednak dziesiatki poradników "sam wybuduj". odrobiłem lekcje i to dużo wczesniej niż Ci się wydaje
pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## adam_mk

Oby tak było.
Ja naprawdę (jak chyba wszyscy w tym miejscu) życzę Ci dobrze.
Przysłowia są mądrością narodów, a ja tylko o tym, że naprawdę "oko pańskie konia tuczy"
Znajomość kilku fachów to grzech? Nie mam wyrzutów sumienia!  :Lol:  
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## duende

> Przysłowia są mądrością narodów, a ja tylko o tym, że naprawdę "oko pańskie konia tuczy"


potwierdzam w 100%.
Fachowiec zakładał nam podłogówkę niedawno i zrobił to bardzo dobrze, ale nie wiedział, że papa izolacyjna jaka jest u nas 'gryzie' się ze styropianem i nie dał pomiędzy folii. My przypadkiem zapytaliśmy czy nie będzie się styropian utleniał czy topił i posprawdzali, popytali, i zmienili. 
Gdybyśmy się nie pojawili na budowie w odpowiednim czasie, najprawdopodobniej po kilku latach musielibyśmy poprawiać podłogi...
Warto dopilnować własnej budowy, nawet, jeśli nie jest się budowlańcem i nie zna się na rzeczy.

----------


## robinfr

Witam
A ja mam zamiar wybudować za 120 tys zł i sie wprowadzić i mam nadzieje ze mi sie to uda bo wkoncu wychodzi 1667 zł za m2 powierzchni netto. Takze nie jsest zle. Oczywiscie pomijam koszty przyłaczy wody, pradu i kanalizacji, działke mam 1920m2tylko sam dom no i garaz z tyłu

A wy co o tym sadzicie? Uda mi sie?

Pozdrawiam
Robert

----------


## mavo

adam,oczywiście masz rację.Tyle tylko,że ja wybrałem dom tzw.systemowy,zrealizowano ich już kilkadziesiąt,zatem technologie są sprawdzone,rozmawiałem też z mieszkańcami tych domów,nie jest to projekt indywidualny,firma realizuje mi dom w/g standardowego projektu,w/g sprawdzonych technologii,ot i tyle.Budowanie samemu kosztowało by mnie zbyt dużo czasu,nerwów i .....chyba  /z doświadczenia wiem/ pieniędzy.
a Wam "niech się mury pną do góry"  pozdrawiam

----------


## Bikerus

> Tyle tylko,że ja wybrałem dom tzw.systemowy,zrealizowano ich już kilkadziesiąt,


Mavo : Bedzie ci budowało "ESC" z Piły ???
Bierzesz pod klucz czy cos zmieniasz ?
pzdr

----------


## anpi

Robinf, to zależy jaka powierzchnia domy, jaki projekt, materiały i wyposażenie. Może się udać, a może też zabraknąć drugie tyle.

----------


## mavo

bikerus:tak esc z Piły,ich partner na Śląsku wg ich systemu,dodaję rolety,zmieniam kibelki na wiszące i kabinę prysznicową,reszta mi wystarczy,na marmury mnie nie stać /jeszcze ,he,he/ 
pozdrawiam ogół

----------


## Aida77

Mavo witaj, tez mnie zaciekawił artykuł i ta firma z piły ale uznałam, ze sa za daleko, jak napisałeś o partnerze ze śląska to nabrałam nadziei..Mozesz mi napisac cos więce? Mozna ich znaleść w internecie>> tych ze śląska?Nie wiesz czy jest możliwość postawienia samego stanu surowego?

Pozdrawiam Aida

----------


## mavo

są na stronie www.esc.pila.pl pod kontakt-region śląski,wiem ,że nie budują samych stanów surowych,tylko wszystko na gotowo,tak jak esc,ale z tego co się orientuję to są to ceny dużo odbiegajace od tych księżycowo "rynkowych",mam gwarancję cenową,co do grosza wiem ile będzie kosztowała chata w momencie podpisania umowy,okazuje się ,że można
pozdrawiam

----------


## Aida77

Dzieki mavo, kurcze szkoda ze tylko pod klucz bo ja wolalabym sobei sama wykonczyc, uwielbiam ten dreszczyk emocji przy wybieranieu, projektowaniu itd

A w jakiej odległosci mieszkasz od tego odziału? Nie wiesz do ilu km budują ?

----------


## FILIP30

Witam,                                                                                                                                                                                                              Mavo czy mógłbyś podać nazwę wybranego projektu oraz koszty wykonania przedstawine przez firmę? Czy budują także według projektów innych niż swoje? Pozdrawiam

----------


## świercz

wątki się troche tu pozmieniały ale wciąż o kosztach wiec zapytam też  :smile: 
zaraz zaczne budowe domu z14  z pracowni Z500.pl podwariant 1 powierzchnia netto 145m kw + garaż 22m kw. dom bedzie budował moj ojciec. generalnie wsztstko bedzie robił on oprócz dachu, przyłączy i instalacji. na pewno cała wykończeniówka to dla mnie tylko koszty materiałów  :smile: , ale do rzeczy. czy 240 kpln wystarczy? ludzi których pytałem odpowiadają, zresztą sam ojciec też, że bez szaleństw ale da się zrobić. ale wiecie co mnie martwi? biore 100% na kredyt (wycena bedzie po mojej myśli  :wink:  - rozumiecie...), ale czy bank nie wyskoczy mi z textem " Prosze pana za takie pieniądze nie postawi pan takiego domu...." i kredyt zostanie odrzucony.... co Wy na to? orintujecie się w temacie?
pozdro for all
świercz

----------


## anpi

Świercz, na moje oko powinno wystarczyć. Projekt wygląda ta tani w realizacji. Skoro będzie robił Twój tata, to jesteś do przodu kilkadziesiąt tysięcy, które byś wydał na robociznę. 

Ja też wziąłem kredyt i wyszedł mi kosztorys na ok. 220 tysięcy, z tym że ok. 50 tysięcy władowałem przed wzięciem kredytu, zrobiłem za tą kasę fundament, parter i strop. Teraz weszła ekipa i skończyła mi stan surowy otwarty. Kosztował mniej niż 100 tys. Z kredytu zostało mi 120 tysięcy na wykończenie. Musi wystarczyć  :cool:

----------


## delor

Poszukaj takiego banku, który nie będzie robił problemów. Są takie banki na szczęście  :smile:  
pozdrawiam

----------


## świercz

> Poszukaj takiego banku, który nie będzie robił problemów. Są takie banki na szczęście  
> pozdrawiam


no własnie... działkę braliśmy w bphu - raczej nie było żadnych problemów, choć nie wszystko było standardem tzn. kupowałem działke letniskową całoroczą (za pół roku bedą przeinwestowane na buduwlane, ale to jeszcze...)  ale nie wiem jak bedzie z domem bo to większa kasa i znów w dokumentach widnieje dom letniskowy całoroczy z możliwością zameldowania, ale i to mnie nie martwi raczej to co pisałem wcześniej. wiec pomyślałem że złoże dokumenty do 2-3 banków - nie wiem czy wszyscy bedą chcieli oryginały dokumentów- z tym może być może problem.... zobacze.
pozdrawiam i dzieki!
świercz[/img]

----------


## sylvia1

*swierszcz* nie wymagaja oryginałów oryginały do wzglądu a oddajesz kserokopiekopie. jedyny oryginał to zaświadczenie o zarobkach musi być na oryginalnych druku banku. mu tez brlaismy na działke w BPH, a teraz GE lub mBank. kompletujemy dokumenty i zoabczymy co bedzie

----------


## świercz

a dlaczego teraz nie w bphu?

----------


## sylvia1

bo nie wiadomo co bedzie z bph poza tym maja wysokie oprocentowanie najnizsze jakie mi zaproponowano to libor 6 m+ 1,25 marzy    :Roll:

----------


## Nefer

> a dlaczego teraz nie w bphu?


mnie niestety ta fuzja nieokoi. Też ich braam pod uwagę, ale jakoś nie bardzo ufam...

----------


## świercz

no własnie to może odrazu dac sobie z nimi spokój i udać sie gdzie indziej....

----------


## Nefer

> no własnie to może odrazu dac sobie z nimi spokój i udać sie gdzie indziej....


Na szczęście inny bank przebił ich ofertę  :smile:  TO mi łatwiej odpuścić. Teraz to już mają takie promocje , że aż żal, ale nie chciałabym oberwać po "procentach" za 2-3 lata...a nic nie wiadomo...Trochę mi szkoda tego banku, bo to co się wokół niego dzieje jest niesprawiedliwe.. :sad:

----------


## świercz

> Napisał świercz
> 
> no własnie to może odrazu dac sobie z nimi spokój i udać sie gdzie indziej....
> 
> 
> Na szczęście inny bank przebił ich ofertę  TO mi łatwiej odpuścić. Teraz to już mają takie promocje , że aż żal, ale nie chciałabym oberwać po "procentach" za 2-3 lata...a nic nie wiadomo...Trochę mi szkoda tego banku, bo to co się wokół niego dzieje jest niesprawiedliwe..


a no masz racje, ale chyba sami tego chcieli... rok, dwa i wyjda na prostą z klientami.
a jakiz to bank cię tak zaoferował???

----------


## Nefer

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał świercz
> 
> ...


Kredyt Bank 2,15 % w szwajcarach.

----------


## delor

To naprawdę świetne warunki!!!!
Jak to Nefer zrobiłaś? Chyba masz strasznie duży wkład własny.

----------


## Nefer

> To naprawdę świetne warunki!!!!
> Jak to Nefer zrobiłaś? Chyba masz strasznie duży wkład własny.


ano 50 %...

----------


## sylvia1

no Nefer to super...   :Lol:

----------


## anpi

> Kredyt Bank 2,15 % w szwajcarach.


A to już jest po podwyżce LIBOR-u? Podwyżka była jeśli dobrze pamiętam, na początku kwietnia.

----------


## Marzin

> Witam,                                                                                                                                                                                                              Mavo czy mógłbyś podać nazwę wybranego projektu oraz koszty wykonania przedstawine przez firmę? Czy budują także według projektów innych niż swoje? Pozdrawiam


Ja w sumie też jestem ciekaw jak to wygląda od strony finansowej.

----------


## Lucyna

Witam!
Pozwolę sobie wkleić tu post, który idealnie pasuje do tego wątku:
  "Znalazlem w internecie oferte firmy budowlanej Gregbud z Krakowa.Buduja domek "sosenka" z projektow DOMY NA HORYZONCIE za    100000 zl. pod klucz.  :smile: 
Trzeba miec tylko uzbrojona dzialke i pozwolenie na budowe.
Czy ktos potrafi zweryfikowac wiarygodnosc tej ofery? Co o niej sadzicie szanowni forumowicze? 
http://www.gregbud.republika.pl/   " - koniec cytatu   :Lol:  

Co prawda wiadomość była z września 2005 roku, ale stronka istnieje i firma chyba  działa....

----------


## Nefer

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> Kredyt Bank 2,15 % w szwajcarach.
> 
> 
> A to już jest po podwyżce LIBOR-u? Podwyżka była jeśli dobrze pamiętam, na początku kwietnia.


A bo to jest wersja w "transakcji wiązanej" - i dlatego to wszystko - chcę przenieść do nich konto z linią debetową a taki klient to fajny klient  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Krzysiekkk

> pawcik7 
> ja ze stówką się nie porywam planujemy wydać 150tyś, a mój dom na pewno nie będzie straszył stanem surowym
> a rzeczywistość jest taka :
> -albo budujesz przez kilka lat
> -albo masz bardzo dobre zarobki
> -albo bierzesz kredyt
> -albo oszczędzasz przez kilkanaście lat ( co moim zdaniem jest nieopłacalne) 
> Ja zdecydowałam oszczędzać przez 2 lata a później budować za bieżąc pieniądze, a na kredyt większy niż 20tyś nigdy bym się nie zdecydowała


 No i chyba włączę się do dyskusji.... Co prawda jeszcze??!! (a może wcale) się nie buduję, ale gdyby mi ktoś zagwarantował, że za 150tys. wprowadzę się do swojego nowego domu to już dzisiaj rozpocząłbym budowę. Ciągle nie mogę zaspokoić swojej ciekawości, jakimi pieniędzmi trzeba dysponować, aby się odważyć. A może zaspokoisz Beti moją ciekawość i powiesz, co znaczy (ILE) trzeba mieć bieżących dochodów, żeby budować dom na bieżąco. No i jeszcze jedno....dla mnie budowa mająca sens to 2-4 lata, nie dłużej. Pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## świercz

> Napisał _Beti_
> 
> pawcik7 
> ja ze stówką się nie porywam planujemy wydać 150tyś, a mój dom na pewno nie będzie straszył stanem surowym
> a rzeczywistość jest taka :
> -albo budujesz przez kilka lat
> -albo masz bardzo dobre zarobki
> -albo bierzesz kredyt
> -albo oszczędzasz przez kilkanaście lat ( co moim zdaniem jest nieopłacalne) 
> ...


użyj funkcji *szukaj* wątek "ile za dom" ma nawet kilka postów  :smile:

----------


## Ultima

> Witam!
> Pozwolę sobie wkleić tu post, który idealnie pasuje do tego wątku:
>   "Znalazlem w internecie oferte firmy budowlanej Gregbud z Krakowa.Buduja domek "sosenka" z projektow DOMY NA HORYZONCIE za    100000 zl. pod klucz. :)
> Trzeba miec tylko uzbrojona dzialke i pozwolenie na budowe.
> Czy ktos potrafi zweryfikowac wiarygodnosc tej ofery? Co o niej sadzicie szanowni forumowicze? 
> http://www.gregbud.republika.pl/   " - koniec cytatu  :lol:  
> 
> Co prawda wiadomość była z września 2005 roku, ale stronka istnieje i firma chyba  działa....



Buduję wg. tego projektu. Stan surowy otwarty z Ytonga + deskowanie z papą wyceniam na 70 tys.  W którymś z wątków dot. tego projektu była mowa o tej firmie w kontekście tej oferty za 100 tys. Wg. mnie przy jakimś niskim standardzie i przed kilku laty (przed podwyżką vat) może ktoś by sie zmiescil w tej kwocie ale teraz na pewno sie nie da.

----------


## boniek

jej dom za 100000 tys zł  :ohmy: !!! super jak komuś się udało to fajnie;  coś wtrące od siebie pracuję jako kosztorysant w firmie budowlanej robimy też projekty domów i nadzorujemy budowy, to tyle nie chodzi mi bynajmniej o reklamę; ale w ubiegłym roku odwiedził nas szaleniec który to chciał dom za 100000 tys. 125m bez podpiwniczenia parterowy klasyczny dom, odwiedzał mnie tak co kilka dni bo ciągle chciał ciąć koszty ale jak zrozumiał że nie znajdę okien po 200zł za szt. po miesiącu dał za wygraną i kazał OKNA WYKRESLIĆ Z KOSZTORYSU!!! o.k. klient nasz pan bez okien to bez okien (oczywiście nie tylko o okna tu chodziło);
szkoda, że nie mogę zamieścić zdjęć domu, który mu postawiliśmy a więc skończyło się, że w otworach okiennych przybiliśmy folię no bo rodzina jak dom tylko miał ściany pendem z przeprowadzką całe szczęście że do namiotu pod domem ostatecznie ale trzeba było tłumaczyć ,że nie ma jak  i że nie można bo dom nie nadaje sie do oddania do uzytku ale jak tylko pojawił sie dach to mieliśmy pełną chatę ,  a nie mówiąc już o tym ile dyskusij że ta ściana ma być tu a nie tu i tynk na ścianie a nie płyty bo pan nie wiedział ze to zmienia koszt; oczywiście pomimo, że firma stawia domy od 14 lat i ten właściwie był najtańszym i najmniejszym bo zazwyczaj mieliśmy zlecenia od 150m- 700m, nasz klient uparł się że zniszczy nam opinię i zaczęło sie że mu obiecaliśmy a nie zrobiliśmy, ile to on nam zapłacił ech dużo by tu pisać 
płentę mam jedną NIE DA SIE ZA 100000tys zł ZBUDOWAC DOMU W GRANICACH 100m-110m W TAKIM DOMU ZWYCZAJNIE SIE NIE ZAMIESZKA NO CHYBA ZE JAK NASZ KLIENT KTÓRY CAŁĄ ZIMNĄ ZIMĘ SPĘDZIŁ NA ZIMNEJ POSADZCE GRZEJĄC SIE PIECYKIEM NA GAZ 

myślę, że w naszym narodzie panuje przekonanie, ze kto jest sprytny ten mondrzejszy chwalcie takiego i podziwiajcie ach och, a tu głupek buduje za 170tys jak ja to samo mam za 100tys, ale jest tez mądre powiedzenie że polak mądry po szkodzie, zawsze lepiej do wydatków dodać 4-6% by być spokojnym a nie w ciągłym stresie podliczac wyliczac i tracic zdrowie
pozdrawiam  :Wink2:

----------


## zielonooka

> NIE DA SIE ZA 100000tys zł ZBUDOWAC DOMU W GRANICACH 100m-110m W TAKIM DOMU ZWYCZAJNIE SIE NIE ZAMIESZKA NO CHYBA ZE JAK NASZ KLIENT KTÓRY CAŁĄ ZIMNĄ ZIMĘ SPĘDZIŁ NA ZIMNEJ POSADZCE GRZEJĄC SIE PIECYKIEM NA GAZ


wiesz co... ja to wiem   :Wink2:  , ty to wiesz   :Wink2:  , kupa ludzi ktorzy już *wybudowali* dom i zamieszkali w nim to wie   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :Wink2:  ]

a niektorzy (co ciekawe to zawsze ci co* jeszcze nie zbudowali*  :Wink2:   :Lol:  ) nadal swoje   :Wink2:  
I fajnie - chca sie rozczarowac - ich sprawa, sa dorosłymi ludzmi   :Wink2:  

Ja juz chyba to gdzies pisałam - jak ktos mi jest w stanie  udowodnic ze wybudował i zamieszkał  w wykonczonym (moze byc najnizszy, najtanszy standard ale skonczony - czyli nie na  betonie na karimacie ) domu o pow. (uztkowej, czy netto ) 100- 110 m2 za 100 000 złotych polskich brutto (i nie bedzie to dom z tektury czy wykopana w ziemi norka)  to wejde pod stół odszczekam publicznie  oraz stawiam wszystkim uczestnikom tego wątku piwo   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## zielonooka

A ja mam jeszcze inne pytanie dla tych co za "100 tysiecy"


Myslicie w ramach tych oszczednosci tylko o budowie czy tez o pozniejszym uzytkowaniu domu???
Bo budowa to rok, dwa (trzy, rzadko dluzej ) a zycie w takim domu to 30 lat, 40 ? 50?   :Wink2:  I chyba by warto bylo zeby te  30 lat zyc ekonomicznie  :smile: 


Jest takie madre zdanie *"biednego nie stac by oszczedzał"* (w domysle na jakosci )
 :Wink2:  
Dasz dobra (drozsza ) dachowke - bedzie na twoim dachu i 30 lat, dasz duuuuzo tansza onduline i po 3 latach bedziesz poprawial a po 10 kladł od nowa, czy sie "oplaciło" nie mnie oceniac   :big tongue:  
Szukanie najtanszych materialow (to normalne ) ale takie desperackie i bardzo dlugotrwale za wszelka cene -  szukanie do upadlego po hurtowniach itp bo roznica 10 groszy na m2 - czy ktos doliczyl sobie w koszty budowy wtedy ilosc  zuzytej benzyny? koszt rozmow telefonicznych? czas (bardzo cenna rzecz choc nieprzeliczalna , a moze  przeliczalna np na pensje  :Wink2:  ) itp? nie sadze   :Wink2:   po podliczeniu pewnie by wyszlo ze dawno koszt przeosl pierwotne oczekiwania   :Wink2:  

Tak sie pytam o te materialy bo....- bo znam ludzi budujacych  " niby"najnizszym najtanszym kosztem (nie mowie o cieciu kosztow jak to mozliwe np. praca wlasna czy wykorzystaniem tanszych ale dobrej jakosci materialow - bo to oczywiste ) ale o takich co oszczedzaja na wszystkim i tylko cena jest priorytetem   :Wink2:  
 :Confused:  
I ok - udalo sie np. na ociepleniu i scianach zaoszczedzic ... dajmu na to  15 tysiecy tadammmm...!!! brawo - ale przez to ze mat na sciany nie trzyma dobrze ciepla, ze warstwa ocieplenia jest  nie taka jak powinna, ze okna w najniozszym standardzie to  okazuje sie ze np. rachunki za ogrzanie takiego domu (w sezonie grzewczym czyli ok. 6 miesiecy) sa 3 - 4 krotnie wyzsze niz gdyby sie nie "oszczedziło"

Przyklad z zycia - dwoch sasiadow (domy o prawie identycznej kubaturze) - jeden wydał o ok. 12 tysiecy mniej niz drugi na ocieplenie budynku (gorszy mat, mniejsza ilosc cm) , rachunki jednego przez pol roku wynosza srednio miesiecznie  390 zl - przyjmijmy ze 400  :wink:  drugiego prawie 900 zł ale przyjmjmy ze 800 zeby sie łatwo liczyło   :Wink2:  ( aha - kotly podobne i sposob grzania ten sam   :Wink2:  )

Zadanie dla matematykow   :Wink2:   :big grin:  - po jakim czasie  sasiadowi nr 2 zwroci sie koszt lepszego oceplenia scian i od tego momentu bedzie juz tylko zyskiwal wzgledem sasiada nr 1?  :Wink2:  
I jak duza bedzie roznica po 30 i  50 latach  (bo zakladam ze obydwaj mniej wiecej tyle lat beda uzytkowac dom )

----------


## _Beti_

mogę powiedzieć tylko tyle proszę śledzić mój dziennik tam jest wszystko
zobaczymy czy nam się naprawdę uda
narazie wydaliśmy 24tyś w tym fundamenty ( piwnica pod połową) strop nad piwnicą, ściany parteru strop lany
oczywiście dużo pracy własnej

----------


## iga9

Zielonookna - ja sie z toba zgadzam w 100%!!!  :big grin:   Na materiałach i pozniejszych parametrach domu absolutnie nie mozna oszdzedzac. Wybrazcie sobie, ze budujac dom z kredytu w calosci (wkladem wlasnym byla dzialka) i splacajac go pozniej przez 30 lat - bede miala taka sytuacje jak sasiad budujacy taniem kosztem. Przeciez mi kasy nie starczy na splacanie raty kredytu jak zaczne wszystko wymieniac, reperowac i placic te wysokie rachunki. Datego tez na budowe wzielam kredyt 200 ty. a nie 100. (Do o pow. uzytkowej 120m2) i uwazam, ze taka cena jest realna. Ja juz w wielu watkach tego typu sie wypowiadalam i nie chce sie powtarzac, ale podkresle jeszcze raz pointe poprzedniczki - patrzcie zawsze dalekowzrocznie i myslcie o konsekwencjach swoich wyborow za 5, 10 czy 30 lat.
A tak na marginesie to chyba nie chcialabym sie wprowadzic do domu bez mebli na betony z jedna wanna. I czekac z 10 lat az z biezacych oszczednosci  go wykoncze i urzadze  :Wink2:  No ale moze to dlatego, ze sama od 3 lat mieszkam w prowizorce i mam tego serdecznie dosc  :Wink2:

----------


## anpi

Beti, ja Ci wierzę, że wybudujesz bardzo tanio. Był tu taki kodi_gdynia - niech każdy fan taniego budowania przeczyta jego dziennik. Nawet w Muratorze opisali jego budowę. Ale gość prawie wszystko robił sam, jeśli dobrze pamiętam zmieścił się w 150 tys. Ty jesteś druga Siłaczka  :big grin:  podziwiam Twój upór (i Twojej rodziny, która Ci pomaga) i trzymam kciuki  :Wink2:

----------


## iga9

To prawda - jesli juz uczyc sie teraz taniego budowania to tylko od Beti  :big grin:  

Ale przyznajmy szczerze - wiekszosc z nas nie ma szans na takabudowe - za wiele roznych ograniczen.

----------


## wilcza75

dla skromnych realistow polecam -
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=75072

----------


## anpi

> To prawda - jesli juz uczyc sie teraz taniego budowania to tylko od Beti


I od Kodiego - to on był pionierem taniego budowania na tym forum. Polecam lekturę jego dziennika: http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...737&highlight=

Na zachętę dodam, że stan surowy otwarty zbudował za 34 tys. zł  :big grin:

----------


## Anisia3

Dołączam się do tego wątku nie przez przypadek. Parę postów wyżej zielonooka zadeklarowała się z piwem  :big grin:  . Nie chcę, żeby mnie ominęło.
Święta prawda: biednego nie stać na oszczędzanie.

----------


## MateuszCCS

> moze byc najnizszy, najtanszy standard ale skonczony - czyli nie na  betonie na karimacie ) domu o pow. (uztkowej, czy netto ) 100- 110 m2 za 100 000 złotych polskich brutto


w warunkach "wiejskich" - czyli budujemy i wykanczamy 4-5 lat cala rodzina - bez problemu - moge Ci pokazac jeden dom ukonczony, drugi do oddania w tym roku i trzeci , ktory ma juz wylane fundamenty. Domki bardzo ladne - ladniejsze od tego , ktory ja wlasnie zaczynam stawiac. (takie same - buduja je bracia na sasiednich dzialkach)

W warunkach naszych - czyli wiekszosci ludzi czytajacych to forum - za 100ke sie nie da - ale ... za 150 juz pewnie tak. Realna cena "firma pod klucz" - 220-250.

----------


## boniek

zielonooka moim zdaniem (jako praktyka) trzeba ludziom ciągle powtarzac gadac gadac gadac bo inaczej nic sie nie zmieni i tanie materiały cięcie kosztów będzie polską normą budowlaną, mnie osobiście to przeraza; i nadal nie mogę zrozumiec dlaczego nie mając pieniędzy na dom ludzie uparcie go stawiają i mieszkanie w niewykończonym domu im odpowiada, czy zapach cegły i betony jest taki wspaniały  :big tongue:   no nie rozumiem

----------


## Bikerus

> zielonooka moim zdaniem (jako praktyka) trzeba ludziom ciągle powtarzac gadac gadac gadac bo inaczej nic sie nie zmieni i tanie materiały cięcie kosztów będzie polską normą budowlaną, mnie osobiście to przeraza; i nadal nie mogę zrozumiec dlaczego nie mając pieniędzy na dom ludzie uparcie go stawiają i mieszkanie w niewykończonym domu im odpowiada, czy zapach cegły i betony jest taki wspaniały   no nie rozumiem


Taka sytuacja wynika z lawinowego wzrostu cen mieszkań. 
Jesli rodzina 4 osobowa ma sobie kupic mieszkanie 3 pokojowe 65 metrow za 5 tys zł za metr, co daje 325 tys zł w stanie niewykonczonym, to woli sie porwac na budowe domu 20 km od miasta, za mniejsze lub takie same pieniadze.  (z tym, ze dom 2 razy wiekszy).

----------


## katarek

ciekawa dyskusja!  :wink: 
muszę dokładniej sprawdzić u siebie, ale nie przekroczyłem jeszcze 30 tys. zł., a mam juz ściany do stropu.
(i jeszcze mi pustaków na resztę zostało, bo chyba źle policzyłem  :wink: .
Dom ma 220 m2 + garaż ok. 60m2.
Materiałów najtańszych nie brałem, a nawet chyba najdroższe bo np. 
uparłem się na Kozłowice czy kominy Scheidela.
Minusem jest to, że nie postawię domu w 3 miesiące tylko zajmie mi to trochę więcej czasu.  :wink: 
Dalsze relacje w miarę postępu prac...  :wink:

----------


## Dr.opsik

> 65 metrow za 5 tys zł za metr, co daje 325 tys zł w stanie niewykonczonym


 Przyjedź do miejscowości podmiejskich , (no może jakieś 30 km od miasta wiekszego i dalej), powiedz to co wyżej, to zobaczysz co Ci odpowiedzą   :smile: 
nie wybudujesz domu za stówę, ale nie można też popadać w skrajność i mówić, że potrzeba 3 i wiecej stówek :wink: .
 Nie mówię tego do nikogo w szczególności, tylko tak ogólnie. Myslę że można zamieszkać za 150-180 tys we własnym domku
pzdrw

----------


## tres34

Nie sluchaj oszolomow z forum, postawilem stan surowy za 50tys. PLN. Dom ma 300m2, w tym garaz na 2 samochody. Material kupowalem po cenie netto, o kazda robote/material targowalem sie porzadnie. Natomiast inni walili garsciami kase fachowcom, bo mysleli ze tak trzeba. Na wykonczenie pelne ci nie wystarczy 100tys, ale tynki, posadzki zrobisz i wstawisz okna i drzwi drewniane, czyli od biedy mozesz mieszkac.
Jesli umiesz, zalozysz sobie prad i wode. Zreszta to zadna filozofia, popatrz jak partola robote tzw. fachowcy, np hydraulicy, albo elektrycy, ktorzy wmawiaja ludziom, ze domek 110m2 potrzebuje 9 obwodow, podczas gdy moj bedzie mial 5 (i tak nadmiarowo), w tym 3-fazowa. Powodzenia.

----------


## anpi

O proszę, nasz troll tutaj też sieje swoje teorie  :Lol:

----------


## andre59

> Nie sluchaj oszolomow z forum, postawilem stan surowy za 50tys. PLN. Dom ma 300m2, w tym garaz na 2 samochody. Material kupowalem po cenie netto, o kazda robote/material targowalem sie porzadnie. Natomiast inni walili garsciami kase fachowcom, bo mysleli ze tak trzeba. Na wykonczenie pelne ci nie wystarczy 100tys, ale tynki, posadzki zrobisz i wstawisz okna i drzwi drewniane, czyli od biedy mozesz mieszkac.
> Jesli umiesz, zalozysz sobie prad i wode. Zreszta to zadna filozofia, popatrz jak partola robote tzw. fachowcy, np hydraulicy, albo elektrycy, ktorzy wmawiaja ludziom, ze domek 110m2 potrzebuje 9 obwodow, podczas gdy moj bedzie mial 5 (i tak nadmiarowo), w tym 3-fazowa. Powodzenia.


Śmiechu warte...

----------


## rescuemen

> KAS01 
> co do ocieplenia, mam obietnicę kumpla że razem zrobimy, nie chce mi si teraz liczyć ale:
> styropian na m2 to jakieś 15 zł, nie wiem ile klej , kołki i tynk, ale myślę że nie więcej jak następne 15 zł razem więc 30 zł.
> liczmy ściany 7+7+9+9 = 32 mb x 4 m = 128 + 36 = 164m2 x 30 zł = 4920 zł
> ale powiem tak to ocieplenie to na samym końcu, jak kasy braknie to się nie wykona w terminie i po kłopocie.


Ha ha klej kołki i tynk 15 zł? - żart.
Poza tym jeszcze: siatka, listwy startowe, listwy narożne, grunt pod tynk. No chyba że jest Ci wszystko jedno jak aby było.

----------


## cyla

> Nie sluchaj oszolomow z forum, postawilem stan surowy za 50tys. PLN. Dom ma 300m2, w tym garaz na 2 samochody. Material kupowalem po cenie netto, o kazda robote/material targowalem sie porzadnie. Natomiast inni walili garsciami kase fachowcom, bo mysleli ze tak trzeba. Na wykonczenie pelne ci nie wystarczy 100tys, ale tynki, posadzki zrobisz i wstawisz okna i drzwi drewniane, czyli od biedy mozesz mieszkac.
> Jesli umiesz, zalozysz sobie prad i wode. Zreszta to zadna filozofia, popatrz jak partola robote tzw. fachowcy, np hydraulicy, albo elektrycy, ktorzy wmawiaja ludziom, ze domek 110m2 potrzebuje 9 obwodow, podczas gdy moj bedzie mial 5 (i tak nadmiarowo), w tym 3-fazowa. Powodzenia.


Hej! Tylko nie Oszołomów  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  Na tym forum Oszołom to taki co buduje na kredyt ,bez wkładu własnego  :Evil:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  A jest nas wieeeelu!
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...er=asc&start=0

----------


## cyla

> Napisał zezo
> 
> KAS01 
> co do ocieplenia, mam obietnicę kumpla że razem zrobimy, nie chce mi si teraz liczyć ale:
> styropian na m2 to jakieś 15 zł, nie wiem ile klej , kołki i tynk, ale myślę że nie więcej jak następne 15 zł razem więc 30 zł.
> liczmy ściany 7+7+9+9 = 32 mb x 4 m = 128 + 36 = 164m2 x 30 zł = 4920 zł
> ale powiem tak to ocieplenie to na samym końcu, jak kasy braknie to się nie wykona w terminie i po kłopocie.
> 
> 
> ...


My za kołki na same fundamenty zapłaciliśmy 81 PLN 189 sztuk ,siatka,klej do styropianu,do siatki...............  :Roll:

----------


## pool

ja budowe zaczynalem majac 40tys zl +dzialka. budowa prowadzona systemem gospodarczym.mieszkam w nim od 3lat teraz bawie sie w wykonczeniowke.

----------


## _Beti_

pool to dokładnie miałeś taka sytuacje jak moja   :Wink2:

----------


## aa_koper

Witam
Mam pytanie do bardziej doświadczonych forumowiczów. 
Mam 200 tyś na mieszkanie ale zacząłem zastanawiać się nad budową domu. Działka jest około 40 km od Wa-wy są wszystkie media. Dom który chcę postawić ma mieć około 110-120 m2 - parterowy z użytkowym poddaszem bez piwnic. Rozmawiałem z kilkoma osobami i one twierdzą że na dom wystarczy (częściowo wykończony - panele, tani gres i glazura). A co z resztą, ogrodzenie, zadbanie o teren. Pomóżcie czy warto zaczynać budowę czy dać sobie święty spokój i kupić mieszkanie.
 :cry:

----------


## 12marek

Doświadczony forumowicz to ja pewnie nie jestem, ale te "trzy grosze" dorzucę. Dokładniej rzecz ujmując trzy słowa: DOM TO DOM
Taką mam wizję. Chciałbym mieć wolne 200 tys. Tylko pozazdrościć!
Chyba zapiszę się do oszołomów budujących na kredyt. Ale DOM będę miał!!!!!!!!!

P.S. Zabieram się za budowę W-20.12 z Jeleniogórskiego biura projektowego. Na ich stronie są kosztorysy, które jak na razie, tym budującym, z którymi mam kontakt sie sprawdzają

Pomimo tego, że wiara czyni cuda, ale ceny rosna szybciej niż moja wiara - jestem zdecydowany.
Nic to, musimy być silni!
Pozdrawiam

----------


## aa_koper

Nie mam 200 tyś gotówką ale i tak biorę kredyt na mieszkanie to pomyślałem o domu. Tylko teraz mam straszny dylemat. Bo do kosztów domu muszę doliczyć paliwo (działka 40 km od Wa-wy). Z tego co podpowiadali mi bardziej doświadczeni znajomi wynika, że na dom starczy ale co z resztą.

----------


## andre59

> Witam
> Mam pytanie do bardziej doświadczonych forumowiczów. 
> Mam 200 tyś na mieszkanie ale zacząłem zastanawiać się nad budową domu. Działka jest około 40 km od Wa-wy są wszystkie media. Dom który chcę postawić ma mieć około 110-120 m2 - parterowy z użytkowym poddaszem bez piwnic. Rozmawiałem z kilkoma osobami i one twierdzą że na dom wystarczy (częściowo wykończony - panele, tani gres i glazura). A co z resztą, ogrodzenie, zadbanie o teren. Pomóżcie czy warto zaczynać budowę czy dać sobie święty spokój i kupić mieszkanie.


Buduj dom, po drodze kasy dozbierasz.
Jakość życia nieporównywalna, oczywiście na korzyść domu.  :smile:

----------


## justyna_m

W maju razem z chłopakiem chcieliśmy kupić mieszkanie, w Kołobrzegu, ceny okazały się kolosalne od 2600 do 7000 za m2 mieszkania w stanie surowym zamkniętym więc za takie 70m2 jakie man sie marzyło musielibyśmy dać min 180000zł+jakieś 30000za wykończenie. więc to ponad 200000. Jak sobie tak wszystko policzyliśmy to wyszło nam że leopiej budować dom, dłużej to potrwa zanim się wprowadzimy ale jak na razie mamy gdzie mieszkać.

Dom - projekt M02 konkursowy z muratora - architekt ocenił koszt budowy 1m2 juz z wykończeniem na max 1300zł koszt materiałów + robocizna(materiały różnej jakości, nie będziemy oszczędzać na dachu ani na ociepleniu domu, okna też chcemy wstawić dobre) wykończymy tylko to co będzie nam potrzebne aby zamieszkać. Chcemy zmieścić sie w 150000zł ponieważ większość prac wykona mój chłopak z moim ojcem.

Myslę, że dom za 100000 taki do 90m2 jest realny do zrealizowania, nasz przyjaciel właśnie kończy swój czyli brakuje mu jeszcze wykończenia wewnątrz (panele, glazura meble) i wydał do dziś 90000 (a dom ma 130m2) dużo materiałów załatwiał po kosztach u znajomych i prawie sam wszystko robił - ale jaki ma piękny dom :Smile: ))!!! (projekt z Archetonu gdzie kosztorys budowy wynosił 250000zł stan surowy zamknięty)

Życzę wszystkich taniego i dobrego budowania

Justyna

----------


## adiz1

[quote="joan"]Oczywiście ze można pobudowac domek za 100 tys. złotych. Jak widzę takie domy, to mówię o nich "letniskowe".
Jednak jak ktos myśli o solidnym domu - potrzeba conajmniej 200 tys. - jak o komfortowym może już i 300tys. 

Chyba prowokujesz? To tak jakby powiedzieć, że samochód klasy fiat punto , opel corsa czy toyota yaris to nie samochód bo minimum komfortu zapewni vectra, passat lub avensis, a najlepiej to toyota land cruiser, porshe cayen...

----------


## darpil

Jeśli za kryterium postawimy pytanie ... za ile? To każda kwota będzie za mała, żeby powiedzieć, że to jest ładny, miły dom.
Uważam, że w dyskusji na ten temat powinno być pytanie: " Jakie cechy powinien mieć dom, żebym czuł się w nim dobrze?" Wtedy kwestia kosztów scodzi na drugi plan.

Dy

----------


## jaskul

http://www.projekty.murator.pl/proje...30&IdKolekcji=

zobaczcie na ten domek ma wszystko aby mała rodzina mogła mieszkać a kosztorys jest na poziomie 138 tyś +vat

----------


## darpil

Dla mnie za mały ale wyobrażam sobie mieszkanie w takim domku.

Dy

----------


## galaktyka

Witam!
Chciałam trochę dodać otuchy - tym którzy twierdzą, że za 100-wę się wybudują. Wykańczamy właśnie dom - małą parterówkę 85m2 - 4 pokoje, kuchnia, łazienka, pomieszczenie gospodarcze + stryszek.
Powiem co za 100-wę nam się udało. 
Domek otynkowany, opaska z klinkieru, dachówki ceramiczne (ruppceramika), w środku ściany wykończone, pomalowane (levis), drzwi wewnętrzne, oczywiście okna (pcv w okleinie drewnianej), drzwi (gerda),
parapety wewnętrzne i zewnętrzne , wszystkie instalacje, piec (valliant)grzejniki w tym podłogówka w łazience, ocieplone, podłoga na poddaszu (stryszku), kafelki w kuchni, łazience(tubądzin), biały montaż (geberit), baterie (tres),
alarm, kominek (tarnawa) + dgp. Podłogi częściowo - w kuchni. pomieszczeniu gosp. , wiatrołapie i łazience są. W jednej sypialni trójwartwowa merbau, w drugiej dąb. Na salon, przedpokój j uż nie starczy. Nie mamy kuchni ale bierzemy starą(3letnią) z mieszkania.
Mamy kupione drewno na taras - akcja ryflowana i do kominka 10m3 dębu. No i lampy. 
Gdzie jest haczyk? Większość prac zrobiliśmy sami (lub z rodziną).
Zresztą cały czas wykańczamy (się) - termin rozpoczęcia kwiecień tego roku - wprowadzamy się w listopadzie  :smile: 
Ale drugi raz przez to nie chciałabym przechodzić - wymaga to dużo wyżeczeń i samozaparcia i siły, których powoli już brakuje ale ale - takie chwile gdy siedzimy sobie przed kominkiem i patrzymy przez okna na roztaczające się widoki - rekompensują wszystko  :smile: ))
życzę wszystkim powodzenia w realizacji swoich marzeń.

----------


## marcin_u

> Witam!
> Chciałam trochę dodać otuchy - tym którzy twierdzą, że za 100-wę się wybudują. Wykańczamy właśnie dom - małą parterówkę 85m2 - 4 pokoje, kuchnia, łazienka, pomieszczenie gospodarcze + stryszek.
> Powiem co za 100-wę nam się udało. 
> Domek otynkowany, opaska z klinkieru, dachówki ceramiczne (ruppceramika), w środku ściany wykończone, pomalowane (levis), drzwi wewnętrzne, oczywiście okna (pcv w okleinie drewnianej), drzwi (gerda),
> parapety wewnętrzne i zewnętrzne , wszystkie instalacje, piec (valliant)grzejniki w tym podłogówka w łazience, ocieplone, podłoga na poddaszu (stryszku), kafelki w kuchni, łazience(tubądzin), biały montaż (geberit), baterie (tres),
> alarm, kominek (tarnawa) + dgp. Podłogi częściowo - w kuchni. pomieszczeniu gosp. , wiatrołapie i łazience są. W jednej sypialni trójwartwowa merbau, w drugiej dąb. Na salon, przedpokój j uż nie starczy. Nie mamy kuchni ale bierzemy starą(3letnią) z mieszkania.
> Mamy kupione drewno na taras - akcja ryflowana i do kominka 10m3 dębu. No i lampy. 
> Gdzie jest haczyk? Większość prac zrobiliśmy sami (lub z rodziną).
> Zresztą cały czas wykańczamy (się) - termin rozpoczęcia kwiecień tego roku - wprowadzamy się w listopadzie 
> ...


GRATULUJE!!!
Oby wiecej takich pozytywnych postow na koniec budowy...

----------


## darpil

Galaktyka, super. Świetnie, że wam sie udało.
D.

----------


## daggulka

Darpil-dla Ciebie za mały a dla innych to właśnie może być szczyt marzeń i to co wystarczy do szczęścia i zamieszkania  :Wink2:  .
Ja nie zamierzam budować kolosa  :cool:  -dom bedzie miał ok.120m pow. użytkowej+przylegający garaż dwustanowiskowy. I dla nas-rodziny 4-osobowej, w zasadzie nawet pięcioosobowej bo zaopiekujemy się babcią męża która też bedzie miała swój pokój - ta powierzchnia jest wystarczająca.
Zastanawia mnie fakt, że w bloku mieszkałam w mieszkaniu 70m i było spoko, więc po co mi dom 200-300 metrów który notabene trzeba potem utrzymać, ogrzać, oświetlić, posprzątać..... Nam w zupełności wystaczy nasza "Zośka" ,  dodam że na budowę bierzemy kredyt ok.200000 i musi to wystarczyć żeby w nim zamieszkać. 
I wierzę, że nam się uda. Zaczynamy na wiosnę. Pozdrawiam wszystkich.

----------


## darpil

Daggulka, ależ to było z sympatia a nie krytycznie. Raczej mówiłem o swoich preferencjach. Zdecydowanie popieram budowę domu nawet gdyby to miała być porównywalna powierzchnia do blokowiska (znowu moje preferencje) domek to 100% własnosci a blok to wspólnota nawet ten najpiękniejszy.
D.

----------


## _Beti_

zapraszam do mojego dziennika, dziś  zakończyłam stan surowy, który mnie kosztował 54 tyć   :cool:   ( materiały + robocizna ) dom 150m2 + 30m2 piwnicy

----------


## DADI

> zapraszam do mojego dziennika, dziś  zakończyłam stan surowy, który mnie kosztował 54 tyć    ( materiały + robocizna ) dom 150m2 + 30m2 piwnicy



Witam

Z miłą chcią bym poczytał, tylko podaj link do dziennika.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## kasia w

> http://www.projekty.murator.pl/projekt?IdProjektu=330&IdKolekcji=
> 
> zobaczcie na ten domek ma wszystko aby mała rodzina mogła mieszkać a kosztorys jest na poziomie 138 tyś +vat


Jaskul te 138 tyś + VAT to cena bez wykończenia i wyposażenia

Stan zero 20 024 PLN 
Stan surowy otwarty 50 061 PLN 
Stan surowy zamknięty 25 031 PLN 
Instalacje elektryczne 5 006 PLN 
Instalacje sanitarne 15 018 PLN 
Wykończenie zewnętrzne 23 362 PLN 
Razem (1-6) 138 502 PLN 

Ceny nie zawierają podatku VAT. Założono średni standard użytych materiałów oraz kompleksowe wykonawstwo (realizację całej budowy przez jedną firmę). Nie uwzględniono kosztów: wykończenia wewnętrznego*, działki, przyłączy, przygotowania placu budowy oraz ogrodzenia. 

Ale i tak domek jest prześliczny, zgrabny i bardzo mi się podoba  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  
pozdrawiam kasia

----------


## _Beti_

http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...df9c06443f2dab


link do dziennika

----------


## mynia_pynia

Mam kolegów z branży budownictwa, mam fajny projekt domku (134m2 pow użyt, dach dwuspadowy, tylko lekki „burdel w elewacji”, nie chcę się spłukać do zera, nie chcę wsiąść kredyty większego niż 100tyś.

Boję się czy mi starczy 330tyś, aby zamieszkać. Już sobie podarowałam wykończenie jednego pokoju, wiem że gładzi się nie robi w garażu i w kotłowni  :wink: , nie chce mebli skórzanych, ... ale chcę mieć porządne materiały budowlane, porządne materiały wykończeniowe.

Ale cały czas się pocieszam, że gdybym miała sobie zmienić mieszkanie na takie 70-80m2 od dewelopera, to z wykończeniem kosztowałoby mnie 400tyś. Nigdy nie wierzyłam że można się wybudować za 150 tyś,  a teraz jestem o tym przekonana, gdy jeszcze nie wbiłam łopaty w ziemie a już nie mam 10tyś. 
Oby mnie stan surowy zamknięty kosztował tylko 150tyś.

----------


## aa_koper

Więc i ja mam takie obawy. Z jednej strony mieszkanie we własnym domu to piękna wizja. Ale z drugiej prześladuje mnie widok rozgrzebanego i niedokończonego domu i konta w banku z dużym minusem. Poprostu boję się.

----------


## darpil

Beti, jakie fajne miejsce. Ja nie mam takiego widoku, u mnie płasko i nudno albo las alo pole.
D.

----------


## darpil

Beti, pytanie do Twojego domu, w jakie technologii jest budowany 3-wastwowy czy 2? Czym bedziesz ocieplała?
D.

----------


## _Beti_

ściana jest z ceramiki z Kupna będziemy ją ocieplać styropianem 12 lub 15
a jeśli chodzi o widoki, to jakieś 3 km dalej sa juz prawdziwe górki przez duże G, jest tam po prostu pięknie, ale jeszcze nie potrafię docenić takiego bliskiego  położenia gór z powodu brak czasu  :sad:

----------


## Wwiola

A więc skończylismy. Dom ok. 140m2 plus spora część garażowo - gospodarcza (prawie 40m2). Wydalismy niespełna 300 tys. ze wszystkim (papierologia + dom+ ogrodzenie+ podjazdy).
Nie było to tanie budowanie, było to budowanie normalne, z dobrych materiałów (dachówka ceramiczna, rynny planja, parkiety). Wyszło 1750/m2. 

Dlamnie to optymalne budowanie.

----------


## mynia_pynia

Do wwiola....
Przejrzałam twój dziennik, jest super, normalnie aż się wzruszyłam.
Kiedy ja będę się przeprowadzać , ehhh.
Narazie czekam na pozwolenie na budowę. Działkę upiłam sobie na począrku czerwca. Mam już wszystkie warunki, projekt się adaptuje pełmną parą u architekta. 
Walcze teraz o skrzynkę z "prundem" na działce, może uda się szybko postawić to nie będę musiała kombinować z budowlanym  :wink: 
Nawet już kierownika budowy mam  :wink: 
Aaaa.... i wizje wnętrz i ogrodu, łącznie z kolorami i meblami  :wink:

----------


## Wwiola

Witaj Mynia   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

Dzięki za dobre słowo.

Trzymam kciuki, by i Tobie się udało !

Pozdrawiam

----------


## darpil

Wwiola, też chciałbym uzyskać taką cenę za m2. Nieźle.
Powodzenia
D.

----------


## marcinFSW

Witam!!!

Od jakiegoś czasu siedzi mi w głowie budowa domu. Mam ziemie 30 arów jeszcze nie jest działką budowlaną i zastanawiam sie czy jestem w stanie za 230 000 zl postawic dom ok 120 m. Nie mam za wiele czasu i musiał bym wynająć ekipę budowlaną.
prosze dajcie jakies wskazowki

pozdrawiam 
Marcin

----------


## marcin_u

> Witam!!!
> 
> Od jakiegoś czasu siedzi mi w głowie budowa domu. Mam ziemie 30 arów jeszcze nie jest działką budowlaną i zastanawiam sie czy jestem w stanie za 230 000 zl postawic dom ok 120 m. Nie mam za wiele czasu i musiał bym wynająć ekipę budowlaną.
> prosze dajcie jakies wskazowki
> 
> pozdrawiam 
> Marcin


nie jestem szczegolnym optymista i dopiero jestem na poczatku drogi w budowaniu ale czytajac sporo postow na tym forum to uwazam ze jak poszukasz prostego projektu ,nie masz w planach zeby szalec przy wykanczaniu,dzialka ma odpowiedni grunt,przylacza blisko...to powinno starczyc...
pewnie zaraz ktos napisze ze nawet 400tys braknie tylko czy kazdy musi jezdzic mercedesem lub miec sciane 3W z klinkieru ,okna na zamowienie i dachowki z wysokiej polki? na ogrodzeniu tez mozna zaoszczedziec ogradzajac siatka a nie np klinkierem i elementami kutymi.

----------


## daggulka

Do Marcinków  :big grin:  -ja uważam że da się wybudować dom za 230000zł pod odpowiednimi warunkami(PROSTA BRYŁA, BEZ UDZIWNIEŃ, DOBRA HURTOWNIA-SPORE RABATY...ITP...  :big grin:  ). Ja tez jestem taką optymistką-na dom ok.120m + garaż mam zamiar wydać nie więcej niz 200000 (tyle wezmę kredytu  :Wink2:  ). 
Więc marcinie nie zastanawiaj się tylko zabieraj do roboty bo co swoje to swoje, pozdrawiam  :big grin:  .

----------


## jewrioszka

*darpil*, odpowiadam na twoje pytanie tutaj, bo tamten temat gdzie je zdałes byl zupełnie inny.( mam nadzieje że sledzisz ten watek)
Brzozy wyciąłem sam, w tym celu zakupiona piła spalinową Husgvarny jest teraz w promocji za 800PLN.
Korzenie jak to u brzozy sa bardzo płytko więc niema problemu z ich usunięciem, mam nadzieje że większośc do wiosny zbutwieje.
A co do tempa prac, to jeszcze w tym roku chcemy zadaszyć   :ohmy:

----------


## pasco

Tak sobie rzuciłem okiem na ten wątek, i zdziwiłem się dość mocno. Ja wybudowałem dom do stanu deweloperskiego za około 120 tys (nie wliczając w to działki) - dom 130 m2. Wydawało mi się, że udało się zrobić tanio, a jednak okazuje się, że da się jeszcze taniej. Fakt, że nie budowałem samodzielnie - do wielu prac brałem fachowców - nie oszczędzałem też na jakości materiałów (chociaż targowanie było - i owszem). Tak a'propos targowania, budowa nauczyła mnie czegoś na całe życie: jeżeli idę do sklepu i mam podaną cenę, to ta cena może być dużo niższa. Niestety nauczyłem się tego zbyt późno, i przepłaciłem za stan surowy otwarty - ale targowanie w późniejszym okresie trochę nadrobiło te straty. Teraz mam nadzieję wykończyć dom za dodatkowe 50 tysięcy, i mam nadzieję, że mi się to uda.
Oczywiście z pewnością dałoby się taniej, ale kosztem jakości, i robocizny - która i tak kosztowała niewiele (jakieś 20000 w trakcie całej budowy).
Tak więc rada dla wszystkich, którzy chcą wybudować tanio dom: NIGDY NIE OSZCZĘDZAJCIE NA JAKOŚCI, A ZAWSZE NA CENIE.

----------


## Klaus

> Tak sobie rzuciłem okiem na ten wątek, i zdziwiłem się dość mocno. Ja wybudowałem dom do stanu deweloperskiego za około 120 tys (nie wliczając w to działki) - dom 130 m2. Wydawało mi się, że udało się zrobić tanio, a jednak okazuje się, że da się jeszcze taniej. Fakt, że nie budowałem samodzielnie - do wielu prac brałem fachowców - nie oszczędzałem też na jakości materiałów (chociaż targowanie było - i owszem). Tak a'propos targowania, budowa nauczyła mnie czegoś na całe życie: jeżeli idę do sklepu i mam podaną cenę, to ta cena może być dużo niższa. Niestety nauczyłem się tego zbyt późno, i przepłaciłem za stan surowy otwarty - ale targowanie w późniejszym okresie trochę nadrobiło te straty. Teraz mam nadzieję wykończyć dom za dodatkowe 50 tysięcy, i mam nadzieję, że mi się to uda.
> Oczywiście z pewnością dałoby się taniej, ale kosztem jakości, i robocizny - która i tak kosztowała niewiele (jakieś 20000 w trakcie całej budowy).
> Tak więc rada dla wszystkich, którzy chcą wybudować tanio dom: NIGDY NIE OSZCZĘDZAJCIE NA JAKOŚCI, A ZAWSZE NA CENIE.


20 000 zł mówisz tak? I to ma być praktyczna wskazówka dla rozważających budowanie? Hm...

Tylko jak to sie ma do rzeczywistości?
Bo policzmy z grubsza tak.
Budowa domu to zajęcie dla 5 ludzi na 6 miesięcy. Tak?

To daje 666zł na łebka na miesiąc.
Trzeba przyznać, że to diabelsko niskie wynagrodzenie jak dla
zasuwającego na budowie fachowca.

Panu to już raczej dziękujemy za te dobre rady bo nie mają 
wartości praktycznej.

----------


## jablek

Witam. Planuję budowę domu z użytkowym poddaszem 146 m2, z garażem, ściany dwuwarstowe porotherm 25W+styropian+tynk, dach dwuspadowy, dachówka ceramiczna, dwa balkony. szczegóły tutaj; 
http://www.archon.pl/index.php?act=1...m42e0df531a640
W kosztorysie kupionym razem z projektem cena za stan surowy otwarty(bez okien i ocieplenia, z dachówką) to *105 tys.* PLN+VAT. Firma zaproponowała mi cenę zabójczą *180 tys*. Chyba za duza różnica w cenach. Albo kosztorys jest do bani (pracownik z archonu zapewniał, że ceny nie odbiegają od średnich krajowych), albo firma chce mnie wyrolować na niezłą sumkę. Proszę o opinie w tej sprawie. Może ktoś zna dobrą i solidną firmę w okolicach Olsztyna za rozsądną ceną. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## misiek76

> W kosztorysie kupionym razem z projektem cena za stan surowy otwarty(bez okien i ocieplenia, z dachówką) to *105 tys.* PLN+VAT. Firma zaproponowała mi cenę zabójczą *180 tys*. Chyba za duza różnica w cenach. Albo kosztorys jest do bani (pracownik z archonu zapewniał, że ceny nie odbiegają od średnich krajowych), albo firma chce mnie wyrolować na niezłą sumkę. Proszę o opinie w tej sprawie. Może ktoś zna dobrą i solidną firmę w okolicach Olsztyna za rozsądną ceną. Pozdrawiam.


No tak, tylko, że  w kosztorysie masz zapis:
"Koszt budynku o standardowym wyposażeniu "pod klucz" dla rozwiązania podstawowego w poziomie cen * IV kwartał 2005r* " 
A mamy III kwartał 2006, a przez ten okres ceny się jednak trochę zmieniły.

----------


## ciapek33

Witam wszystkich.
Chciał bym zacząć budowę domu w przyszłym roku. Mam działkę 30 arów i pozałatwiane formalności. Będe budował się w małej miejscowości. Z doświadczenia moich znajomych nie będe teraz podłanczał prąd na budowe tylko pożyczał od sąsiada za drobną opłątą oraz wode będe dowoził z domu teściów nie daleko budowy. Dom będzie miał 120m2. Murarz za postawinie domu bez wywiązki weźmie 7000 zł. Bardzo boje się wziąść kredyt na budowe ale nie będe miał wyjścia ok 150 000 zł. Ciekaw jestem czy za tą kwotę wybuduję dom w stanie zamkniętym. Chciał bym się wprowadzić nawet jeśli trzeba by było jeszcze wykończyć go nieznacznie w środku.
Jak sądzicie jest to możliwe ? Dom nie jest skąplikowany jedna kondygnacja bez piwnicy z garażem.
Z góry dziękuje za opinie

----------


## pasco

> 20 000 zł mówisz tak? I to ma być praktyczna wskazówka dla rozważających budowanie? Hm...
> 
> Tylko jak to sie ma do rzeczywistości?
> Bo policzmy z grubsza tak.
> Budowa domu to zajęcie dla 5 ludzi na 6 miesięcy. Tak?
> 
> To daje 666zł na łebka na miesiąc.
> Trzeba przyznać, że to diabelsko niskie wynagrodzenie jak dla
> zasuwającego na budowie fachowca.
> ...


Nie tak ostro panie Klaus. Po prostu istota taniego budowania, to robienie jak najwięcej samodzielnie. Ja miałem tylko murarza, ekipę do dachu, tynkarzy i posadzkarzy - ogromną część prac robiłem z pomocą rodziny - i  tym sposobem można na prawdę zaoszczędzić bardzo dużo. Oczywiście nie jest to budowanie na jeden sezon.

----------


## jablek

ef

----------


## _Beti_

Do Klaus, pasco
 mój przykład jest taki
wymurowanie jednej kondygnacji kosztowało mnie 900zł jest to 7 dniówek murarzy, my byliśmy pomocnikami, dniówka kosztowała nas od 100- do 150zł ( zależy jaki murarz był )   :Wink2:

----------


## pasco

> Do Klaus, pasco
>  mój przykład jest taki
> wymurowanie jednej kondygnacji kosztowało mnie 900zł jest to 7 dniówek murarzy, my byliśmy pomocnikami, dniówka kosztowała nas od 100- do 150zł ( zależy jaki murarz był )


Beti, widzę że ty w przeciwieństwie do Klausa rozumiesz w czym rzecz w tej taniej robociźnie  :wink:

----------


## Klaus

> Napisał Klaus
> 
> 20 000 zł mówisz tak? I to ma być praktyczna wskazówka dla rozważających budowanie? Hm...
> 
> Tylko jak to sie ma do rzeczywistości?
> Bo policzmy z grubsza tak.
> Budowa domu to zajęcie dla 5 ludzi na 6 miesięcy. Tak?
> 
> To daje 666zł na łebka na miesiąc.
> ...



Jakto czyżby to nie były twoje słowa:
"Fakt, że nie budowałem samodzielnie - do wielu prac brałem fachowców - nie oszczędzałem też na jakości materiałów (chociaż targowanie było - i owszem). "

----------


## jablek

Witam. Jak pisałem wcześniej za budowę domu w stanie surowym otwartym, z użytkowym poddaszem 146 m2, firma zaproponowała mi cenę 180 tys. z przyłączami wodno-kanalizacyjnymi. Dziwi mnie szczególnie cena przyłączy: wodociągowe 7000,00; kanalizacji sanitarnej 6000,00; kanalizacji deszczowej 10000,00 PLN. Dom buduję w mieście, długość przyłączy wodociągowej to ok.30m, sanitarnej 20m, deszczowej 20m. wychodzi na to,że sa przyłącza muszę zapłacić 23 tys. A za wcinkę i geodetę płacę sam. Proszę o Wasze doświadczenia w tej sprawie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## daggulka

Jablek-ale ta cena to mam nadzieję z ich materialem?  :ohmy:  
Według mnie to wychodzi i tak za drogo. Mój dom będzie miał 120-130m (nie wiem dokładnie ile tego wyjdzie po podniesieniu ścianki kolankowej )+garaż przylegający dwustanowiskowy i muszę zmieścić się  w kwocie 80000   za stan surowy z dachem. I tak mi to wychodzi po obliczeniach (ściana jednowarstwowa z betonu kom. , na dachu blachodachówka). Ekipę ma wynajętą do stanu surowego z dachem , materiały kupuję sama.
Może poszukaj jszcze bo Cię chłopie z torbami puszczą  :Wink2:  .

----------


## Bob Budowniczy 2

Ja buduje od maja tego roku dom Zacisze z Garażem.17,5 m na 9.5.Jestem obecnie na etapie układania stropu teriwa, w przyszłą sobote zaleje strop i w tym momencie wyjdzie mnie to jakieś 55 000.W tej cenie mam już drewno na całą wierzbe dachową (powierzchnia dachu 250 m2)Robie prawie wszystko sam tylko do scian wziołem jednego murarza i walcze razem z nim ,do tego dochodzi pomoc rodziny w tzw misjach specjalnych czyli  kopanie fundamentów ,układanie belek stropowych zalewanie stropu ,płyty itp Mam  zamiar w przyszłym roku zrobić dach niestety za ciesielke się nie wezme  dekarzem  też nie jestem więc tutaj musze wyłożyć kasiore ale stan surowy otwarty szacuje na 90 000 a za 180 000 mam zamiar zamieszkać

----------


## Marek f

Tu gosciu chce zbudowac dom za 100 000 ja mam 200 000 i boje sie za to zabrac bo sie boje ze mi nie starczy kasy i tez chce domek bez udziwnien najprostrzy ok. 100mkw

----------


## [email protected]

Jak to się ma do Waszych opinii : Ekipa budowlana( majster i 3 ludzi) wycenia swoją robociznę na : fundamenty 4000 tyś, ściany, ścianki działowe, strop, schody beton ,dach z położeniem dachówki 20000 tyś, tynki wewnętrzne 8000 tyś, wylewki 3000 tyś, ocieplenie zewnętrzne 3500 tyś,ogrzewanie za połowe ceny(?). dom 105 mkw Iskierka Z IGN. BRAĆ ICH?? U.  :Roll:

----------


## Marek f

Ja mam 200 tys dam rade ok.100mkw. wybudowac dom pomozcie duzo moich znajomych zniecheca mnie mowia ze nie dam rady ,a ja chcem tylko zwykly domek bez bajerow .Prosze  o pomoc  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## Bob Budowniczy 2

Robocizna to jest pole do popisu dla oszczędności .Jeśli się ma tylko chęci i kilkadziesiąt dni urlopu  to można naprawdę dużo zaoszczędzić .A wykopanie fundamentów zazbrojenie ich,zalanie to nie jest jakaś specjalna filozofia.I można tak wyliczać bez końca.Jedynie dach, elektryka to już trzeba mieć co nieco pojęcia.Ja w życiu na żadnej budowie nie pracowałem a zrobiłem sam naprawde dużo,nawet poprawiałem po geodecie bo sie facet pierdyknął o małe co nieco.Wystarczy chciec i mieć odpowiednie narzędzia

----------


## pasco

> Jakto czyżby to nie były twoje słowa:
> "Fakt, że nie budowałem samodzielnie - do wielu prac brałem fachowców - nie oszczędzałem też na jakości materiałów (chociaż targowanie było - i owszem). "


Zgadza się - to moje słowa. Nie budowałem wszystkiego samodzielnie, dlatego za pracę fachowców musiałem zapłacić te niemałe dla mnie pieniądze, ale dzięki temu, że sporo robię samodzielnie nie płacę więcej. Myślę, że trochę się czepiasz.

----------


## tades

za 100 to nie będzie dom, jakość kosztuje, a kupując tani wybudować można skarbonkę a nie dom a piszę z własnego doświadczenia. tades   :ohmy:

----------


## Joaśka1

Zaczeliśmy budowę domu 150m w kwietniu tego roku, od 3 tygodni mieszkamy :smile:  Byłam wielką optymistką z przekonaniem że 200 000 wystrarczy  :smile:  Niestety kochani, niestety. Nasza budowa była bardzo ekonomiczna, ceny na materiały mieliśmy super, ekipę budowlaną też.
Już nie wierzę, że można taniej wybudować i zamieszkać, chyba, ze bez ogrodzenia, bez np podbitki, rynien (widać takie budynki), bez...bez...bez...no pewnie można, ale kiedyś trzeba to dorobić i doliczyć do kosztów budowy.
Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia w spełnianiu marzeń...my nie żałujemy nawet tego "małego" przeliczenia się w załozeniach  :smile:

----------


## gabba

Joaska1:
A można wiedzieć ile wyszło?
Czy te 150m2-to powierzchnia użytkowa czy całkowita?

----------


## Joaśka1

gabba

Wyszło lekko ponad 230 000 plus ok 20 000 mamy do zapłacenia (czekamy na fakturkę)
150 m użytkowe - domek jest bez żadnych udziwnień, nawet wykusza nie ma  :smile:

----------


## holikk

:big grin:   jeśli ktoś zakłada budżet 200 000 zł to za domek 100-120m da radę !   :big grin:  

za mniej może się udać, ale to bardzo ryzykowne, bardzo.

----------


## vib

dopiero na dniach bede mial wstepne kosztorysy na podstawie ilosci materialow itp. itd. (z tym ze mam problem, bo do projekciku ktory sobie upatrzylem biuro nie ma jeszcze takiego dokladnego zestawienia - podeslano mi rzuty, wymiary,przkeroje i zestawienia materialow do podobnych kontrukcji, ale wiekszych - wiec ktos bedzie musial nad tym siasc i przemyslec i przeliczyc od poczatku), ale wstepnie pytam sie Was Forumowicze ile musze zakladac za 1m2 powierzchni:
zalozenia takie:
- mala parterowka, bez podpiwniczenia, bez uzytkowego poddasza
- prosty dach dwuspadowy o nachyleniu ok.20%, bez stropu, konstrukcja drewniana krokwiowo-kleszczowa / dźwigary kratowe, nad pokryciem to sie jeszcze zastanawiam, ale skoro ma byc "lekkie" to... 
- powierzchnia ok. 80m2 (jakies 11x9 zamuje na dzialce)
- 5 otworow okiennych plus wyjscie ogrodowe
- beda 3 kominy (2 wentylacyjne, jeden do kominka)
- bez zadnych tarasow/garazy
- jedna lazienka, wiec "malo" instalacji
- sposobow ogrzewania tego malenstwa jeszcze nie wybralem

chcialbym to doprowadzic do stanu niby-developerskiego - czyli jak dla mnie: ocieplony(styropian 8-12cm(/otynkowany, bez podlog,glazury,mebli kuchennych - to juz wszystko inna para kaloszy i inne finansowanie  :smile: 

Zakladam "konkurencyjne" ceny na materialy (przynajmniej czesc) gdyz mam znajomych robiacych zawodowo w budowlance i licze na ich upusty/uklady("papierologia"  :big tongue:  ) w hurtowniach a i robocizne na zasadzie "dobra kolacje z kumplem przy... P) i uklady w stylu "skoro masz przestuj na robocie to moze podrzucisz ekipe murarzy na tydzien i jakos to policzymy  :big tongue:  )"

Moglibyscie wydac jakas swoja opinie ?

Pzdr.
vib

----------


## Olasa

Rozpiętość może być spora, parę postów wcześniej poczytaj Galaktyka napisała, że za ok 100.000 tyś wybudowali d06 z muratora (czyli dom odpowiadający prawie idealnie Twoim założeniom), ale za ten sam dom forumowiczka Beaty pisała, że wyda tak ok 180.000 więc chyba prawda leży tak pośrodku. 
Jeśli chodzi o mnie to ja myślę, że przy sporym nakładzie pracy własnej powinno starczyć ok. 150 tyś, tyle przynajmniej mam zamiar wydać na tenże sam dom, mam nadzieję, że  to będzie możliwe.

----------


## vib

150 tys. przy prawie 80m to prawie 2 tys. za metr, heh to nie wychodzi oszczednie,  moze lepiej kupowac u developera  :big tongue: 

no ja w kazdym badz razie mam zamiar z tej ceny mocna zjechac i to nie symbolicznie 5%  :smile:  - mam nadzieje, ze sie uda

Pzdr.
vib

----------


## andrzej_izabelin

Witam

Zamierzam rozpoczac budowe na poczatku 2007 - szukam ekipy dudowlanej na stan surowy otwarty.

Prosze o info na priv ... Dzieki  :big grin:

----------


## rubensiol

NIc się nie martw ja dopiero załatwiam kredyt i nie wiem czy dostanę, ale mam nadzieję zmieścic się w 120 tys. Zobaczymy  :big grin:

----------


## anstak

Kochani wszyscy ktorzy planujecie BARDZO TANIO wybudowac swój dom. Na moim przemiłym nowo powstajacym osiedlu wsrod miłych ladnych domków, pieknych krajobrazów  jest jeden taki koszmarek


Zdaje sie, że to mial byc w zamierzeniu blizniako mini szeregowiec. 

Na szczescie nie jest az tak blisko mnie ale dojrze go z balkonu. Niestety zdaje sie nie wyszło, pewnie to był taki który chcial postawic dom za 120.000 tys. wlaśnie sie zastanawiamy z sąsiadami czy nie zrobic zrzutki i go by tak nie odkupic i wykończyć a potem komus sprzedać w ten sposób pomoc inwestorowi bo widac biedak nie wie co z tym począć :sad: (

Prosze wszytskich którzy chcą budowac za mniej niz 200.000 tysięcy by nie zaczynali na moim osiedlu!!! Zadbajmy troche o wspólny krajobraz!!!

Po prostu nie wierze że za mniej niz 200.000 dzis mozna wybudowac dom, przy galopujacych cenach materiałów budowalnych. 

Na sasiednim osiedlu znalazłam dwa podobne takie koszmarki, jesli ktos sie jeszcze zastanawia to sfotografuje i wrzucę!!!

----------


## vib

no ale to co wklejasz to tak pi razy oko 50 tys, za dodatkowe 150 tys to juz by nie straszylo z zewnatrz  :big tongue: 

Pzdr.
vib

----------


## anpi

Dokładnie! Taki stan jak na zdjęciu, to można mieć za 50-100 tys. Za kolejne 100 tys. można jako tako wykończyć i mieszkać.

----------


## anstak

Ok dobra, może i z 50 - 100 tys plus działka i przyłacza, chyba jednak musial wlozyc  raczej wiecej niz 50 tys , ten koszmarek pod moim dokładniejszym obejrzeniu na zywo wcale nie jest taki mały. Pytanie dlaczego zaczynał skoro miał tylko tyle???

Poza tym  ja uwazam ,ze budowa nawet małego domku z pieniazkami ponizej 200000 zł nie ma sensu. Polski krajobraz jest niestety  pełen takich nieodpowiedzialnych inwestorów.

----------


## anpi

> Poza tym  ja uwazam ,ze budowa nawet małego domku z pieniazkami ponizej 200000 zł nie ma sensu. Polski krajobraz jest niestety  pełen takich nieodpowiedzialnych inwestorów.


Przesadzasz. Jak ktoś ma działkę, to bez problemu może zbudować dom 70-80 m2 bez bajerów za 150-200 tys.

Jak już kiedyś pisałem, zmieszczę się w 230 tys. za 130 m2, ale... z kompletnym wyposażeniem, AGD, meblami, ogrodzeniem, itd.

----------


## KAS01

> ...
> Prosze wszytskich którzy chcą budowac za mniej niz 200.000 tysięcy by nie zaczynali na moim osiedlu!!! Zadbajmy troche o wspólny krajobraz!!!
> ...


Dobre   :big grin:

----------


## anpi

> Napisał anstak
> 
> ...
> Prosze wszytskich którzy chcą budowac za mniej niz 200.000 tysięcy by nie zaczynali na moim osiedlu!!! Zadbajmy troche o wspólny krajobraz!!!
> ...
> 
> 
> Dobre


A moim zdaniem totalnie głupie i świadczy o całkowitym braku dojrzałości autora (autorki). Nie każdy ma bogatych rodziców, mieszkanie do sprzedania i 100 tysięcy na początek. Są różne sytuacje - ktoś zaczyna budowę z perspektywą zakończenia, ale wszystko może się wydarzyć - może ciężko zachorować, stracić pracę, urząd skarbowy może mu przywalić 50 tys. kary, itd.

----------


## KAS01

> Napisał KAS01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał anstak
> 
> ...


Widocznie roznie zrozumielismy ten tekst. Ja (podejrzewam, ze autor postu rowniez) mial na mysli ludzi porywajacych sie na budowe bez planu finansowego (bo wydaje im sie, ze jesli moga dostac maks 120tys kredytu, to na pewno wystarczy to na dom). Te 200tys jest kwota umowna. Byc moze i 150tys wystarczy na bardzo maly prosty dom, ale musi to byc poparte bardzo rzetelnym kosztorysem dostosowanym do dzisiejszych cen materialow i robocizny (zakladam tu oczywiscie, ze bedzie sie budowac wynajetymi ludzmi, a nie przy pomocy rodziny)
pozdrawiam
Konrad

----------


## vib

znam ludzi, ktorzy rzucili sie na swoje m iles w miescie i teraz tez maja gole sciany, bo na wykonczenie, urzadzenie swego mieszkania nie maja na razie pieniedzy - ile to mlodych malzenstw to przerabialo i przerabia dalej - gole ale wlasne i samodzielnie i powolutku sie urzadzaja
co jest zlego w takim podejsciu jesli chodzi o domek ? oczywiscie nie mowimy o stanie otwartym, ale o zamknietym, ze wszystkimi instalacjami itp. itd. - w srodku wyglada identycznie jak te mieszkanka nie wykonczone, nie urzadzone - na wszystko kiedys przyjdzie czas i pieniazki

wiec takie texty, ze jak nie masz 200 czy 300 tys. to nie podchodz do budowy mnie rozwalaja - przeciez nie trzeba budowac zaraz palacu - jak ktos ma zamiar kupic jakies dwu pokojowe powiedzmy w warszawie czy wiekszym miescie gdzie m2 to te 5500-8000 zl to moze tez budowac jakis swoj domek, moze to nie bedzie duze, ale nie kazdemu w domu sa potrzebne 150-200m2 - moze mu wystarczy wlasnie 60m2 uzytjkowej - i tak wieksze niz mieszkanie w bloku

Pzdr.
vib

----------


## anstak

Chyba niektórzy mnie źle zrozumieli.

Nie chodzi o to by tacy którzy  mają obecnie mniej niz 200.000 nie budowali, ale żeby mierzyli mozliwości na zamiary. Jezeli dostales 100.000 w spadku po babci ale nie masz mozliwości kredytowych, rodzinnych zarobkowych, żeby w najbliższym czasie zacząc i SKOŃCZYĆ budowę, to prosze nie zaczynaj, tylko np zainwestuj w działke i poczekaj na lepsze czasy.

Najważniejsze jest planowanie finansowe przy uwzględnieniu aktualnych realiów na rynku budowlanym

Ja tez buduje mały domek i uwierzcie wcale nie jestem najbogatsza, ale ma taki plan finansow - kredytowy który mysle pozwoli mi wykończyc mój domek przynajmniej w wersji minimum.

Sa tacy którzy mają i z 400.000 tysięcy i biora sie za pałacyki, których nigdy nie skończa. Takich ludzi też nie chce na moim osiedlu!!

Najpierw pomysl i policz a potem buduj. Po to jest to forum, żeby niektórym otwrzyć oczy a nie mówić, masz 150.000 tys to buduj i jakos to będzie!!! takie podejście sprawia, że powstają potem  takie nieodpowiedzialne inwestycje , budowane latami i straszące sąsiadów

Nie o to chodzi, by biedniejsi nie realizowali marzen o własnym domku, no ale niestety muszą wszytsko dokładniej planować

Aha Anpi obejrzałam Twoj domek i w zupelności wierzę, ze go wykonczysz za 230.000 bo to domek mały ekonomiczny, budowany w miare szybko, z pomocą Forum Muratora ( co pozwala oszczędzić :smile: ale przy dużym udziale własnej pracy, no i zacząleś budowac ponad rok temu.....a teraz materiały zdrożały o prawie 30 % procent



Ania

----------


## andrzej_izabelin

Jezeli moge sie wtracic. Ja dopiero zaczynam budowe i byc moze sie myle ale...
Zawsze wazne sa marzenia i cele. Ktos kiedys powiedzial mi ze jak sie czegos nie zacznie to sie nie odlozy i tak jest w sprawach budowy domu.
Osobiscie uwazam ze trzeba zaczac, a jezeli ma sie juz cel to zyje sie oszczedniej i mozna odkladac na wymarzony dom. Tym bardziej ze mozna budowac etapami.

Wzane jest tez ile sie zarabia - bo jak ma sie 3000 pensji i chc sie wybudowac dom, ktory w utzymaniu bedzie drogi to to raczej nie ma sanesu. Dom to skarbonka - zawsze przy nim sie cos robi.

----------


## Bob Budowniczy 2

A ja będe się powtarzał ale robocozna i jeszcze raz robocizna to jest drogie i tu można
 zaoszczędzić.Właśnie godzine temu zapłaciłem murarza,skasował mnie za postawienie ścian konstrukcyjnych  i 4 kominów do wysokości piętra 3 000zł zastanawiam się czy to dużo czy mało zważywszy że byłem jego prawą ręką,nosiłem pustaki stawiałem rusztowania mieszałem klej docinałem  kątówką pustaki na wymiar i te docięte wmurowywałem.nosiłem cegły .przygotowywałem zaprawe na kominy no i wymierzałem wszystkie  ściany otwory itd .Tak że jego interesowały tylko metry 2.Zastanawiam się co by było  gdybym zatrudnił do stawiania ścian firme ile by mnie skasowała za 170 m2 bo fakten oczywistym jest  to że wtedy by mnie nic nie obchodziło i chodziłbym z założonymi rękami a nie zapierniczał przez 6 tygodni po roboćie[/url]

----------


## vib

nie wiem ile trwalo murarzowi wybudowanie tych 170m2 scian, ale oszczedzac mozna na rozne sposoby - Ty wziales murarza i sam robiles za pomocnika zamiast wynajmowac firme, a moze np. za pomocnika kogos przyjac i mu zaplacic 50zl dniowki - kalkulacje moga byc rozne - ale zawsze w jakis sposob mozna zaoszczedzic

Pzdr.
vib

----------


## anpi

Anstak, pogrążasz się. Nie pisz, że źle Cię zrozumielismy, bo tak nie jest. Napisałaś wyraźnie "nie życzę sobie takich domów na moim osiedlu". Powiem brutalnie - gó..wno Ci do tego, jaki dom budują sąsiedzi i w jakim tempie. Ty budujesz w 1 rok, a ktoś może rozłożył budowę na 10 lat. Bo tak mu wygodnie.

Jak sobie kupisz nowiutkie BMW, to też będziesz pisać "nie życzę sobie, żeby jakieś maluchy i trabanty parkowały koło mojego samochodu"?

----------


## marcin_u

> Anstak, pogrążasz się. Nie pisz, że źle Cię zrozumielismy, bo tak nie jest. Napisałaś wyraźnie "nie życzę sobie takich domów na moim osiedlu". Powiem brutalnie - gó..wno Ci do tego, jaki dom budują sąsiedzi i w jakim tempie. Ty budujesz w 1 rok, a ktoś może rozłożył budowę na 10 lat. Bo tak mu wygodnie.
> 
> Jak sobie kupisz nowiutkie BMW, to też będziesz pisać "nie życzę sobie, żeby jakieś maluchy i trabanty parkowały koło mojego samochodu"?


Bardzo dobrze to ujełes!! gratuluje! ..przeciez nie kazdy ma kase,a jak jej nie ma to odrazu ma mieszkac na dworcu bo nie stac go na wybudowanie domu w 1-2 lata tylko w 10?!

ps. do Anstak`a ja wole mieszkac koło nie dokonczonych domow niz koło takich snobów jakim pewnie ty jestes...bez urazy

----------


## darpil

Tez zamierzam budować się tanio i szybko- w 2 lata. Niestety jak niektórzy zobaczyli projekt przestali się do mnie odzywać. Jak będzie nie wiem może będę budował się 20 lat. Tak już jest nasze plany czasami ktoś lub cos nam modyfikuje.
D.

----------


## anstak

Anpi i inni...

Niestety uwazam, ze przekroczyliście granice kulturalnej dyskusji i agresji. Nie macie zielonego pojecia na temat mojej sytuacji osobistej  i tego czy buduje za pieniadze rodziny czy za moje cięzko zapracowane grosze. 

A ja mam cos przeciwko niedokończonym budowom na moim osiedlu, które toczą się po 10 lat i starszą mnie z balkonu. Jest coś takiego przestrzen wspólna którą musimy szanować. Nie szanowano jej kilkadziesiąt ostatnich lat komunizmu i mamy teraz szare koszmarki bloki w miastach i zaniedbane klocki z przybuduwkami w mniejszych miejscowosciach.

Nie zabraniam też nikomu realizować własnych marzen, bo od tego zwykle sie zaczyna, byle by sobie kupił kalkurator.

----------


## anpi

Anstak, to Ty pierwsza przekroczyłaś granice. Skoro nie rozumiesz - powiem tak "wolnoć tomku w swoim domku". Na razie polskie prawo nie narzuca czasu budowania domu, więc jak ktoś chce lub nie może szybciej - może sobie budować dom nawet 10 czy 20 lat. I nic Ci do tego. Jak Ci się nie podobają widoki, to przeprowadź się do Konstancina.

----------


## KAS01

Nie rozumiem tego ataku na *anstak*. Ja rowniez nie chcialbym mieszkac w okolicy, gdzie latami stoja domy w takim stanie jak na jej zdjeciu. Ja nie widze sensu budowania przez 10 lat. Na szczescie w mojej okolicy nie ma takich rozgrzebanych na lata budynkow. Jak juz ktos zdecyduje sie tu kupic dzialke, to stawia dom za jednym zamachem. Nawet nieotynkowanych domow prawie nie ma wcale. 
I domow tez nie mozna sobie stawiac takich jakie sie komu podobaja. W wzizt mialem sporo ograniczen. Gmina dba o porzadek architektoniczny i to mi sie rowniez bardzo podoba. 
Konrad

----------


## vib

ja tam tez znam ludzi, ktorzy za wszelka cene robia problemy nowym nabywcom dzialek, bo im budowa psuje widoki - sami sie pobudowali pare lat wczesniej, a teraz ich mierzi widok betoniarek jezdzacych przed ich posesja, a juz ich do pasji doprowadza jak ktos buduje cos wiekszego i bardziej gustownego  :big tongue: 

Pzdr.
vib

----------

Przez ta 'wolność" i polowanie na "snobów" mamy właśnie takie koszmarki   :Evil:  . Niedaleko mnie jest coś takiego - buduje to starszy człowiek, w tamtym roku np obłozył budowlę styropianem (i to niecałą) i... tyle. Styropian zżółkł, teraz wyglada to koszmarnie   :Evil:  . Człowiek widać że nie ma pieniędzy, bierze co chwila jakichś przypadkowych "wykonawców" i później kłóci się z nimi na całe osiedle o wypłatę. na działce i w budynku ma syf na kółkach, na szczęście wogóle tam przyjeżdża i jeszcze w tym całym kociokwiku uprawiają sobie z żoną ogródek dla przyjemności   :ohmy:  . Za działką zrobił sobie składowisko odpadów, bo wywiezienie jest drogie   :Evil:  .I nóż mi się w kieszeni otwiera, bo wiem, że jego budowa będzie trwała jeszcze z 10 lat, jesli wogóle to zakończy. Gdybym miała kasę, też bym to kupiła i zrównała z ziemią.
Człowiek buduje "tanio dla syna"   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  
Ja rozumiem, że różnie bywa w życiu, wiele się może zdarzyć, ale jak się zaczyna z głupimi założeniami i pustym portfelem na zasadzie "jakoś to będzie" oraz "reszta łosie co się dają oszukiwać i doić ja cfaniak - zrobię za darmo", prawdopodobieństwo porażki jest bliskie 100%
Z ta praca własna też nie jest tak różowo - w moim i męża przypadku nie mielibyśmy kompletnie czasu pracować dodatkowo na budowie. A zresztą - kto by wtedy na to zarabiał   :ohmy:  . U nas nie da się roboty odwiesić na kołku na 2 m-ce i bawić się w Boba. Rodzina tez nie czeka przed TV na nasze wezwanie...

----------


## vib

sa oczywiscie skrajne przypadki, ale tez nie mozna krzywym okiem patrzec na to, ze ktos nie buduje w pazdzierniku stanu surowego, na wiosne konczy i w maju ma juz 100% realizacji, wykonczenia i zadbany ogrod - czesc osob buduje dom na cale zycie i perspektywa jego budowy w ciagu 3-4 sezonow, a nie 1,5 nie stanowi dla nich problemow - potem beda mieszkac tam 30-40 lat,
a ze sasiadom sie to sie to nie podoba, bo wzieli kredyt na 30 lat i im sie wydaje, ze skoro co miesiac do konca zycia placa rate to chca miec cisze, spokuj i widoczek jak z pocztowki to ... - najlepiej kupic dzialke w raz domem  w centrum miasta, w 30-40 letniej dzielicy willowej - tam sie raczej juz ni cnie zmieni, chyba ze miasto zmieni plan zagospodarowania i zaczna obok stawiac jakies centrum hadlowe  :big tongue: 

Pzdr.
vib

----------


## wilcza75

> Po to jest to forum, żeby niektórym otwrzyć oczy a nie mówić, masz 150.000 tys to buduj i jakos to będzie!!! 
> Ania


O ile pamiętam Murator "założyli" ludzie, którzy chcieli sami i *tanio* budować domy, a że było to praiwe 30 lat temu - idea chyba pozostaje ta sama
OK - sam Murator jako wydawnictwo , mocno się skomercjalizował, cóż takie czasy  (na szczęscie...  :cool:  )
Moim zdaniem i dzisiaj, wspólnym przesłaniem naszego forum jest (lub powinno być) - bądź odważny, buduj, ale dobrze i tanio, a  więc raczej mówić: jak masz 150tys., to się nie zastanawiaj czy ale jak...

O kosztach budowy swojego maleńkiego domku pisałem w tym wątku już kilka razy (od 1 strony zaczynając, w lipcu ostatni wpis), dzisiaj mogę tylko dodać, że podsumowałem tegoroczne wydatki - 22tys.zł.

Budowa domku o pow. 78m2 pow.użytkowej od IV 2005 do IX 2006 kosztowała 72tys.zł. Do użytkowania całorocznego pozostaje mi do wykonania kominek z GDP, zabudowa ganku, podłoga na poddaszu, 3 drzwi wewn. (szacuję, że do wiosny 2007 wydam na to max 15tys.zł) + 
biały montaż, przyłącze ZE, panele elektr., szambo, hydrofor - nie planowałem wydatków , każdy może wpisać dowolną kwotę...  :Roll:

----------


## darpil

Dla wszystkich przeciwników widoków rozpoczętych budów i wlekących się proponuję proste rozwiązanie, wprowadzic następujący zapis w prawie budowlanym: "Każda budowa ma ogrodzona płotem wysokości 3,5 m, nieprzezroczystym, stabilnym .... Płot moze zostać rozebrany dopiero po zakonczeniu budowy i zagospodarowania przydomowego ogródka."
Jak wam się podoba? Teraz moda na wprowadzanie ciagle nowych zakazów. Co dla kogo jest budowa skończoną to zdecydują urzędnicy (bezrobocie sie zmniejszy), do odbioru przydomowych ogródków oczywiście powołać kompetentna komisję.
Kwestię rozgrzebanej budowy i działki rzeczywiscie można stosunkowo prosto załatwić poprzez wykupienie. Ciekawi mnie jaki pomysł maja takie osoby na włóczących się bezdomnych, żebraków, kaleki proszace o jałmużnę? Ich się chyba nie da wykupić (chociaż?) a też psują widok, czasami nawet powietrze.
Moi drodzy forumowicze (to było szczere), takim narodem jesteśmy. Kiedy pojawiła się telewizja sate;litarna i anteny to w kazdej wsi musiało zawisnąć co najmniej kilka "talerz". to nic, że do okoła smród i ubóstwo.
Wraz z pojawieniem się możliwości zakupu samochodów bardzo c zęsto taki samochód węcej był wart niż mieszkanie w którym mieszkał właściciel.
Niestety ale taka tez jest presja społeczna. "Podjeżdżasz drogim samochodem to ciebie szanuję, byle jakim to jesteś nikim dla mnie."
Wszystko zgodnie ze staropolską (ale nie tą literacką staropolską) zasadą: "zastaw się, a postaw się."
Nie dziwi mnie że wielu chce się budować teraz, od razu a potem jakoś będzie.
Ktos na tym forum powołuje się na estetykę. Skąd ci ludzie mają rozróżniać co może jest estetyczne a co innych razi? Spójrzcie do okoła jak na razie z każdego zakątka atakuje nas trywialność i bylejakość. Już kicz staje sie lepszy w tej szarzyźnie.
Może należy wzajemnie sie edukować. Tylko, że to proces długi i żmudny a efekty niewiadome.
D.

----------

> Dla wszystkich przeciwników widoków rozpoczętych budów i wlekących się proponuję proste rozwiązanie, wprowadzic następujący zapis w prawie budowlanym: "Każda budowa ma ogrodzona płotem wysokości 3,5 m, nieprzezroczystym, stabilnym .... Płot moze zostać rozebrany dopiero po zakonczeniu budowy i zagospodarowania przydomowego ogródka."
> Jak wam się podoba? Teraz moda na wprowadzanie ciagle nowych zakazów. Co dla kogo jest budowa skończoną to zdecydują urzędnicy (bezrobocie sie zmniejszy), do odbioru przydomowych ogródków oczywiście powołać kompetentna komisję.
> Kwestię rozgrzebanej budowy i działki rzeczywiscie można stosunkowo prosto załatwić poprzez wykupienie. Ciekawi mnie jaki pomysł maja takie osoby na włóczących się bezdomnych, żebraków, kaleki proszace o jałmużnę? Ich się chyba nie da wykupić (chociaż?) a też psują widok, czasami nawet powietrze.
> Moi drodzy forumowicze (to było szczere), takim narodem jesteśmy. Kiedy pojawiła się telewizja sate;litarna i anteny to w kazdej wsi musiało zawisnąć co najmniej kilka "talerz". to nic, że do okoła smród i ubóstwo.
> Wraz z pojawieniem się możliwości zakupu samochodów bardzo c zęsto taki samochód węcej był wart niż mieszkanie w którym mieszkał właściciel.
> Niestety ale taka tez jest presja społeczna. "Podjeżdżasz drogim samochodem to ciebie szanuję, byle jakim to jesteś nikim dla mnie."
> Wszystko zgodnie ze staropolską (ale nie tą literacką staropolską) zasadą: "zastaw się, a postaw się."
> Nie dziwi mnie że wielu chce się budować teraz, od razu a potem jakoś będzie.
> Ktos na tym forum powołuje się na estetykę. Skąd ci ludzie mają rozróżniać co może jest estetyczne a co innych razi? Spójrzcie do okoła jak na razie z każdego zakątka atakuje nas trywialność i bylejakość. Już kicz staje sie lepszy w tej szarzyźnie.
> ...


Dobra, a tak jak dla blondynki - co chciałeś przekazać? postulujesz o:
- tolerancję dla bałaganiarstwa i bylejakości?
- megawyrozumiałość (jak z przeproszeniem sąsiad się załatwia za płotem to też go trzeba tolerować)???
Na całym swiecie na szczęście odchodzi się od źle pojętej tolerancji - to nie ja muszę się dopasować do brudasa, tylko on do mnie... Jak na razie norma społeczna mówi, że jest ładnie jak jest czysto, a nie jak jest bajzel   :Evil:

----------


## wilcza75

Kochani, niedokończone budowy, czy "gargamele" to raczej temat daleki od problematyki Muratora i Forum...
Chyba każdy woli mieszkać w ładnym otoczeniu niż brzydkim, ale tu ocieramy się już o kwestię gustu. Natomiast moim zdaniem jest coś ważniejszego od estetyki - prawo własności (obecna dyskusja zaczyna przypominać mi "zimowy" temat - wywłaszczeń na rzecz budujących wyciagi narciarskie - wszyscy chcemy jeździć na nartach, ale część z nas nie uznaje prawa właścicieli do dysponowania swoim gruntem).

----------


## Bob Budowniczy 2

Ja też zamierzam się budować kilka lat .no może 10 to by było przegięcie ale rok powiedzmy 2011 brzmi całkiem realnie.Może 5 lat to i szmat czasu ale plusem tej sytuacji jest to że buduje za swoje i że żaden bank nie zarobi na mnie 50 -100 tys.odsetek bo taka jest prawda gdy co niektórzy wielcy inwestorzy biorą 100 tyś i więcej na 25 lat.A już całkiem szaleństwem jest brać kredyt na cały dom,zaczynać budowe gdy się ma 5 000 na ROR i pustą działke i udawać gościa bo się ma zdolność kredytową i można w 2 lata zamieszkać a pózniej spłacać bankowi do 60 roku życia 2* tyle.No cóz bankowcy zacierają ręce a ceny mieszkań galopują bo takich gości z kredytami mamy coraz więcej i to oni napędzają koniunkture.Dla gospodarki to też dobrze bo budowlańcy mają robote .Generalnie jest to zdrowe i tak zresztą to wygląda na całym cywilizowanym świecie tylko mnie krew zalewa gdy słysze w betoniarni żę beton już 3 raz w tym roku podrożał gdyż jest bum budowlany i mogą sobie dzwigać ceny w niekończoność bo klienci i tak się znajdą.

----------


## anpi

> Nie rozumiem tego ataku na *anstak*. Ja rowniez nie chcialbym mieszkac w okolicy, gdzie latami stoja domy w takim stanie jak na jej zdjeciu. Ja nie widze sensu budowania przez 10 lat.


Ty i Anstak nie widzicie sensu budowania przez kilka(naście) lat, ale Polska to jeszcze niezbyt bogaty kraj i jest mnóstwo ludzi, którzy nie mogą zbudować domu w 1-2 lata, bo np. nie dostaną kredytu, ale mogą zbudować w 10 lat. I niech budują! Póki co (na szczęście) prawo tego nie zabrania. Więc o co Wam chodzi? Dlaczego patrzycie tylko na czubek własnego nosa? Domy w Waszym otoczeniu to nie są przedmioty, które mają Wam uprzyjemniać życie, tylko mają komuś służyć do mieszkania. A że Wy zbudujecie o parę lat szybcie niż sąsiad - trudno, musicie się pogodzić z budową za oknem.

----------

> Napisał KAS01
> 
> Nie rozumiem tego ataku na *anstak*. Ja rowniez nie chcialbym mieszkac w okolicy, gdzie latami stoja domy w takim stanie jak na jej zdjeciu. Ja nie widze sensu budowania przez 10 lat.
> 
> 
> Ty i Anstak nie widzicie sensu budowania przez kilka(naście) lat, ale Polska to jeszcze niezbyt bogaty kraj i jest mnóstwo ludzi, którzy nie mogą zbudować domu w 1-2 lata, bo np. nie dostaną kredytu, ale mogą zbudować w 10 lat. I niech budują! Póki co (na szczęście) prawo tego nie zabrania. Więc o co Wam chodzi? Dlaczego patrzycie tylko na czubek własnego nosa? Domy w Waszym otoczeniu to nie są przedmioty, które mają Wam uprzyjemniać życie, tylko mają komuś służyć do mieszkania. A że Wy zbudujecie o parę lat szybcie niż sąsiad - trudno, musicie się pogodzić z budową za oknem.


Dla mnie sąsiad może budować i 30 lat, byle nie miał smietnika   :Evil:  i BUDOWAŁ, a nie postawił szczątek stanu surowego i zniknął   :Evil:

----------


## anpi

> Dla mnie sąsiad może budować i 30 lat, byle nie miał smietnika   i BUDOWAŁ, a nie postawił szczątek stanu surowego i zniknął


Wiesz, co będziesz robić za rok? Czy będziesz żyła, będziesz zdrowa, będziesz miała pracę? Nie wszystko da się przewidzieć, a są sytuacje, w obliczu których budowa domu staje się nieważna.

----------

> Napisał baba_budowniczy
> 
> Dla mnie sąsiad może budować i 30 lat, byle nie miał smietnika   i BUDOWAŁ, a nie postawił szczątek stanu surowego i zniknął  
> 
> 
> Wiesz, co będziesz robić za rok? Czy będziesz żyła, będziesz zdrowa, będziesz miała pracę? Nie wszystko da się przewidzieć, a są sytuacje, w obliczu których budowa domu staje się nieważna.


Masz swiętą rację, sa takie sytuacje i chodzą po ludziach   :Evil:   :cry:  . I jesli coś takiego cię trafi, nic nie jest ważne...
Ja opisałam nieco inną - "wieczną budowę + syfiarstwo (tak jak powiedziałam - człowiek długo ale z sensem i poszanowaniem dla sąsiadów budujący ma mój szacunek, zaśmiecający wszystko w promieniu 100m przez 20 lat nie   :Evil:  ) i dosć niestety powszechny widok u nas - stan surowy i... tyle. Bo się skończyła kasa. Stoi później takie coś, dobrze, jak się męty nie zalęgną   :Evil:

----------


## Wwiola

Po drodze do teściów mijam taką budowę - niebudowę.

Ludzie zaczęli budować dom. Najpierw piwnice. Wybudowali tę piwnicę... i w niej zamieszkali. I tak w tej piwnicy wystającej z ziemi na jakiś 1m mieszkają juz kilka lat.   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  Teraz piwnica "obrosła" jakimiś garażami , komórkami a oni dalej mieszkaja w tej piwnicy.

Tak sobie myśle, ze za kase wydana na tę piwnice i garaze spokojnie zbudowaliby malutki domek i wygodnie w nim mieszkali.

Nie ma to jak mierzyc siły na zamiary...

----------


## anpi

.

----------


## anpi

> Tak sobie myśle, ze za kase wydana na tę piwnice i garaze spokojnie zbudowaliby malutki domek i wygodnie w nim mieszkali.


No i co z tego? A może oni są szczęśliwi w tej piwnicy? Nie mierzmy innych naszą miarą. Ludzie są różni - jeden nie będzie szczęśliwy, dopóki nie postawi 500-metrowego dworku z dębowymi podłogami, sauną i jaccuzi. Inny będzie szczęśliwy, jak będzie miał dach nad głową - chociażby miałaby to być piwnica.

Często tu można na forum przeczytać wypowiedzi w stylu: "nie wyobrażam sobie mieszkać w domu, który nie ma garażu w bryle" albo "nie wyobrażam sobie mieszkać w domu o powierzchni 70 metrów". Są jednak ludzie, dla których 70-metrowy dom jest szczytem marzeń i mogą go zbudować. Uszanujmy to!

----------


## pablooo-exe

> Sa tacy którzy mają i z 400.000 tysięcy i biora sie za pałacyki, których nigdy nie skończa. Takich ludzi też nie chce na moim osiedlu!!
> 
> Najpierw pomysl i policz a potem buduj. Po to jest to forum, żeby niektórym otwrzyć oczy a nie mówić, masz 150.000 tys to buduj i jakos to będzie!!! takie podejście sprawia, że powstają potem  takie nieodpowiedzialne inwestycje , budowane latami i straszące sąsiadów
> 
> 
> Ania



hmmmmmmm, to gdzie ty mieszkasz??

bo nie chciałbym trafić na takiego sąsiada 

Bo chyba uwazasz tylko takich ludzi którzy domek mają na tip-top, a najlepiej jeszcze jak przed nim stoi mercedes, takich pewnie chętnie widzisz na osiedlu, co?
 :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## 26kW

Interesują mnie ceny wykonania "elektryki" w domu. Podane są kwoty 5-9 tys. zł. Zastanawiam się skąd takie koszty ?
Wydaje mie się że osoba która ma wykształcenie elektryczne i wszystko sam zrobi powinna się zamknąć w kwocie 1000-1500 zł (cena kabli,puszek itd).
Oczywiście pomijam pomiary i odbiór oraz zakładam typową instalacje bez udziwnień.

pozdrawiam.

----------


## anpi

Zapłaciłem ok. 1300 zł za 82 punkty. Elektryk z ZE, instalacja podtynkowa, ale nie w bruzdach. Rozdzielnię zabudowałem sam.

----------


## anstak

> Napisał anstak
> 
> Sa tacy którzy mają i z 400.000 tysięcy i biora sie za pałacyki, których nigdy nie skończa. Takich ludzi też nie chce na moim osiedlu!!
> 
> Najpierw pomysl i policz a potem buduj. Po to jest to forum, żeby niektórym otwrzyć oczy a nie mówić, masz 150.000 tys to buduj i jakos to będzie!!! takie podejście sprawia, że powstają potem  takie nieodpowiedzialne inwestycje , budowane latami i straszące sąsiadów
> 
> 
> Ania
> 
> ...



W bloku w Poznaniu- małe szanse na sąsiedztwo
 :Wink2:  

Jesli jestes zainteresowany przeprowadzką, to vis a vis koszmarka ze zdjęcia  jest jeszcze wolna działka na sprzedaż. Moze chciałbys miec taki widok z salonu?

Wisi mi czym jezdzisz i jak drogi  budujesz dom  oraz ile lat go w srodku wykańczasz. Za to nie jest mi obojętne to czy ktoś psuje publiczna przestrzeń budując dom, którego nawet nie zamknie i nie zadasza, a dom niszczeje tworzy sie wookoło niego bałagan i  smietnik, a wnętrza staną sie wkrótce miejscem spotkan pobliskich meneli z wódką!!!

Nie po to ciezko pracuje na mój dom, żeby patrzeć przez lata na takie coś!!

----------


## vib

kupuje sie 30h w bieszczadach i nie ma problemu  :smile: 

Pzdr.
vib

----------


## anstak

Trochę jednak za daleko, żeby podrzucić dziecko do mamy :smile:  ..no i wilki tam są. :wink:  i za zimno  :smile:  

poza tym w Bieszczadach teraz drożej niż pod Poznaniem, Wiem co mówie, bo byłam w wakacje i robiłam rozpoznanie  :Wink2:

----------


## vib

problem jest w tym, ze najczesciej kupujemy dzialki po 1000-2000m2 i na poczatku nam sie wydaje, ze mamy swoj wlasny kawal ziemi, jestesmy u siebie i nic nas nie obchodzi - tylko pozniej sie okazuje ze ten nasz kawal wlosci to 30na50 metrow i odleglosc od sasiada to tak jak w miescie od klatki do trzepaka i nagle nie ma prywatnosci, podpgadamy sie przez ogrodzenia, widac wiele przez okna, nasze prywatne ogrodki, ktore mialy nam zapewnic odosobnienie to tak naprawde jak bysmy siedzili w miescie pod parasolami z piwem bo jestesmy na widoku

a to trzeba sobie na poczatku uzmyslowic - chce miec wplyw na otaczajace mnie otoczenie dokad moj wzrok siega - to niestety, zadne dzialeczki, tylko siedliska, bo nawet kupno dzialki po 1000$ za metr nie zapewni nam komfortu prywatnosci i widokow jakies saobie wymarzymy

Pzdr.
vib

----------


## KAS01

> ...
> Jesli jestes zainteresowany przeprowadzką, to vis a vis koszmarka ze zdjęcia  jest jeszcze wolna działka na sprzedaż. Moze chciałbys miec taki widok z salonu?
> 
> Wisi mi czym jezdzisz i jak drogi  budujesz dom  oraz ile lat go w srodku wykańczasz. Za to nie jest mi obojętne to czy ktoś psuje publiczna przestrzeń budując dom, którego nawet nie zamknie i nie zadasza, a dom niszczeje tworzy sie wookoło niego bałagan i  smietnik, a wnętrza staną sie wkrótce miejscem spotkan pobliskich meneli z wódką!!!
> 
> Nie po to ciezko pracuje na mój dom, żeby patrzeć przez lata na takie coś!!


Jak zwykle w tym temacie w pelni sie z Toba zgadzam   :cool:

----------


## anstak

> Napisał anstak
> 
> ...
> Jesli jestes zainteresowany przeprowadzką, to vis a vis koszmarka ze zdjęcia  jest jeszcze wolna działka na sprzedaż. Moze chciałbys miec taki widok z salonu?
> 
> Wisi mi czym jezdzisz i jak drogi  budujesz dom  oraz ile lat go w srodku wykańczasz. Za to nie jest mi obojętne to czy ktoś psuje publiczna przestrzeń budując dom, którego nawet nie zamknie i nie zadasza, a dom niszczeje tworzy sie wookoło niego bałagan i  smietnik, a wnętrza staną sie wkrótce miejscem spotkan pobliskich meneli z wódką!!!
> 
> Nie po to ciezko pracuje na mój dom, żeby patrzeć przez lata na takie coś!!
> 
> ...


Dzieki KAS01   :big grin:  , że choć ktos w tym wątku nie uważa mnie za snoba  :big grin:

----------


## vib

ale co to znaczy:




> Nie po to ciezko pracuje na mój dom, żeby patrzeć przez lata na takie coś!!


naprawde sa sposoby zapewnienia sobie calkowitego komfortu, lacznie z takim, zebysmy widzieliio ogladali *tylko* to co nam sie podoba - ale wtedy pewnie niestety trzeba jeszcze bardziej ciezko pracowac na swoj dom i posesje - nie oszukujmy, w naszych realiach domki na standardowych przyjetych dzialkach to nic innego jak mieszkania z ogrodkiem - do rancha to troche brakuje  :big tongue:  - cos za cos  :sad: 

Pzdr.
vib

----------


## pablooo-exe

Anstak

Trtzeba było nie kupywac w menelskiej dzielnicy działki..., a kupic  wsród lasu gdzie takich rzeczy byś nie miał .
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## anpi

> Za to nie jest mi obojętne to czy ktoś psuje *publiczna przestrzeń* budując dom, którego nawet nie zamknie i nie zadasza


Nie ma czegoś takiego jak przestrzeń publiczna (na szczęście). Jak Ci się nie podoba sąsiedztwo, to sprzedaj działkę i kup willę w luksusowej dzielnicy.

Bez urazy, ale dla mnie jesteś zarozumiałą osobą, egoistką. Nie chciałbym mieć takiej sąsiadki  :Confused:

----------


## Nefer

W Polsce to tak jest, że przypominamy sobie o "wspólnotach" różnych jak nas to bezpośrednio dotyka. 
Obawiam się, że inwestor, który postawił dom zrobił to za własne pieniądze, za własne pieniądze kupił działkę, najął ekipy. Jest na swojej ziemi, niczego nie ukradł nikomu z okolicy, wydał kasę jak chciał i nie nam zaglądać mu do kieszeni. Sorry, widok może taki sobie..........
jakby stanął tam pałac to byłoby, że za głośne imprezy tam robi...
Moja działka stała pusta 20 lat. Nie była ogrodzona - i to odpowiadało "wspólnocie lokalnej" bo miała gdzie wyrzucać śmieci, robić ogniska i pić gorzałę. I było cool. Tylko jak wypadałoby rzucić okiem na coś to już "wspólnota" miała w d.upie. NIgdy nie dogodzisz "wspólnocie" - tu mamy przypadek "zaburzenia widoku z okna". A ja z okna widzę byłą Hutę Warszawa. Czy mam ich pozwać do sądu? Ale już niedługo.
Przed moim blokiem powstaje osiedle. Wycięli sad. Też psują mi widok.
Mam wrażenie, że niektórzy to już mają za dobrze na tym świecie....
Nie odpowiada mi ? To sobie zmieniam. Zawsze można sprzedać wycuchany dom z kiepskim widokiem z okna...

----------


## pablooo-exe

Nefer i anpi
popieram, popieram

a propo huty, też ją widze z okna...

----------


## anpi

Ja mam olbrzymią przetwórnię mięsa z jednej strony i skład węgla z drugiej. I co mam zrobić? Nic. Miałem las, który mi to sąsiedztwo zasłaniał. Niestety przyszła trąba powietrzna i las połamała. Teraz mam wszystko na widoku. Zamiast marudzić, sadzę drzewa  :cool: 

A co do sąsiadów - są ludzie i taborety. Koleżance Anstak niedługo będzie przeszkadzało, że sąsiad jeździ brudnym samochodem. Z moich obserwacji wynika, że są 2 grupy ludzi o takich poglądach:
- rozpieszczone dzieci bogatych rodziców, którym zawsze "wszystko się należało"
- ludzie, którzy się bardzo szybko wzbogacili i ich psychika nie nadąża za tym nadmiarem gotówki

----------


## darpil

anstak, przyjrzałem sie temu zdjęciu jeszcze raz bardzo uważnie, to co tam widać to widać na każdej budowie w Polsce. Nie dostrzegłem tam smietnika. Rozbabrana robota i to wszystko. Tak samo jak w każdym innym miejscu (biuro, dom) wszystko co zaczęte i nie skonczone będzie źle wygladało. Może Ty jesteś zmęczony samym faktem tego, że tam nic się nie dzieje? Ale to juz inny problem.
D.

----------

Naskakujecie na Anstak, ale ja sobie pozwolę się ustosunkować  :wink: 
Ja chyba jestem z tych nienormalnych, którym zależy na przestrzeni publicznej i braku syfu... Tak jest po prostu przyjemniej i bezpieczniej. Zgadzam się, właśność jest ważna i to bardzo, ale ja osobiście staram się pamiętać, że obok "mojego kawałka nieba" ktoś ma swój. I to jak ja korzystam ze swojego ma duzy wpływ na to, czy on sie dobrze czuje na swoim. I vice versa. Dlatego strasznie mnie irytuje wieczny budowlaniec bałaganiarz   :Evil:  . Nie mam nic przeciwko temu, że buduje długo, ale to że robi sobie naokoło smietnik mnie drażni straszliwie. I nie tylko mnie - wrednych ma ludzi w okolicy, współczuję mu bardzo...
Nie jestem snobem, nie jeżdżę lexusem i nie mam zamiaru. I nie chciałabym mieć sąsiada, który ma w nosie mnie, ale za to toleruje wszystko i wszystkich łącznie ze swoim bałaganem, czyli wszystko mu wisi... Ja już wolę takich upierdliwych i zaangazowanych

----------


## ja14

"Przestrzeń publiczna - wszelkie miejsca dostępne powszechnie i nieodpłatnie, fizyczna przestrzeń w której może znaleźć się każda jednostka społeczna.

Przykładami przestrzeni publicznych są drogi i ulice, place miejskie czy różne stale dostępne budowle i budynki stanowiące własność publiczną. Przestrzeniami publicznymi są też zwykle różne formy krajobrazu przyrodniczego stanowiące własność państwową lub gminną."

*Żródło: wikipedia*



Może się niektórym przyda...  :Wink2:

----------


## anpi

> "Przestrzeń publiczna - wszelkie miejsca dostępne powszechnie i nieodpłatnie, fizyczna przestrzeń w której może znaleźć się każda jednostka społeczna.
> 
> Przykładami przestrzeni publicznych są drogi i ulice, place miejskie czy różne stale dostępne budowle i budynki stanowiące własność publiczną. Przestrzeniami publicznymi są też zwykle różne formy krajobrazu przyrodniczego stanowiące własność państwową lub gminną."
> 
> *Żródło: wikipedia*
> 
> 
> 
> Może się niektórym przyda...


To, że napisał o tym ktoś w Wikipedii, nie dowodzi, że w polskim prawie funkcjonuje coś takiego. Oznacza to, że np. nie można komuś wytoczyć procesu z powodu "psucia przestrzeni publicznej".

----------


## ja14

Z powyższej definicji wynika jasno, że prywatna działka budowlana *nie* jest przestrzenią publiczną.

----------


## Nefer

...........kontynuując...... bardziej przeszkadza mi zażygana winda, burdy nocne piętro niżej i pierdzący w wannie sąsiad.
To zakłóca MOJĄ przestrzeń. I to mogę zmienić - więc zmieniam.
Przeszkadza mi również beznadziejna głupota kierowców, pijane nastolatki i narkotyki sprzedawane na boisku szkolnym mojego dziecka. Tego zmienić nie mogę.
A Bóg po to daje rozum, aby odróżnić jedno od drugiego: to co zmienić mogę i to czego się zmienić nie da.
Lubię porządek, ale świata nie zmienię ....

P.S mojej sąsiadce "działkowej" nie podoba sie pies, który biega na MOJEJ działce, za MOIM ogrodzeniem. Jej pewnie też zaburzam przestrzeń..

----------


## anpi

Sąsiad "z problemami" to, okazuje się, okaz dość popularny  :Lol:

----------


## anpi

> Z powyższej definicji wynika jasno, że prywatna działka budowlana *nie* jest przestrzenią publiczną.


Fakt. W takim razie, jeśli chodzi o psucie przestrzeni publicznej, to bardzo mi przeszkadza wiele powszechnych, acz chorych zachowań:
- plucie na chodnik
- sikanie w miejscach publicznych
- wyrzucanie petów i śmieci z okien samochodów
- wszelkie przejawy wandalizmu

Myślę, że takie zachowania dużo bardziej psują przestrzeń (ogólną  :big grin: ) niż nieskończone domy.

----------


## macio

> Poza tym ja uwazam ,ze budowa nawet małego domku z pieniazkami ponizej 200000 zł nie ma sensu. Polski krajobraz jest niestety pełen takich nieodpowiedzialnych inwestorów.


witam czuję się wywołany do tablicy...
buduje domek o powierzchni użytkowej 86m2 na dzien dzisiejszy domek wygląda tak:




Koszty:
papiery            5 000
przyłącze prąd. 4000
robocizna         14 000
materiały         52 000

Razem :          75 000 (wyliczenia zaokrąglone)

przyłacze wody, kanalizy i gazu będzie kosztować 15 000

pozostało by mi 110 000 na wykończenie...trzeba by być szalonym żeby nie wystarczyło...   :ohmy:  

Jak do tej pory moje wydatki pokrywają się z założonym kosztorysem.
Planuję zakończyć budowę ogólnym kosztem około 160 000 w zależności na jakie rarytasy się skuszę przy wykończeniu...   :Lol:  

A i buduję w Wieliczce więc ceny nie najniższe...

Widać jak różne ludzie mają wyobrażenie o budowaniu, kosztach, a to przecież zależy od bardzo wielu czynników...

pozdrawiam

----------


## Grzes z Krakowa

Brawo Macio
Popieram cie, przeciez kazdy buduje dla siebie wg wlasnych potrzeb, oczekiwan i mozliwosci finansowych.
Dla niejednego przedmowcy pewnie to bedzie "kurnik" (przepraszam cie Macio  :Wink2:  ) ale ja uwazam ze nawet najmniejszy domek jest 1000 razy lepszym wyborem niz mieszkanie w blokowisku. Dla mnie to sa po prostu klatki dla ludzi   :Lol:  . I niech mi nikt nie mowi ze nie kazdego stac na dom. Bo jezeli stac kogos na zakup mieszkania o wartosci ok 200.000 to rowniez stac go na domek o podobnej a moze nawet i wiekszej wielkosci.
Trzeba tylko po prostu chciec.!!!!!!!!!!!

Kulczyk czy Gudzowaty to pewnie nie zabraliby sie za budowe domu majac na to i po 10 mln zł. No bo przeciez jak mozna "srac" za przeproszeniem do klozetu za 10.000 zł Trzeba miec taki za 100.000 zł  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

Witajcie! Mam wycenę robocizny, teraz zastanawiam się ile będą kosztowały materiały na mój dom do stanu surowego otwartego:

- powierzchnia netto (po podłodze z garażem) 180m2
- materiały: siporex ; dachówka ceramiczna (pow.dachu 262m)

Z góry dziekuje za pomoc..  :Wink2:

----------


## macio

W sobotę był u mnie kolega z forum po stęple...pyta :
-ile powierzchni ma ten dom?
odpowiadam:
-proszę zgadnąć...

-wygląda na jakieś 120m2...
-  :Lol: 
a ja na to: 
- 86 m2 użytkowej, 101 po podłodze...

a on na to:
- 
 :ohmy:  

 :Wink2:   :Lol:  

pozdrawiam   :big grin:

----------


## ścigacz

> napisze prawdziwa herezję, za 100 000 pod klucz da sie ale dużo samozaparcia. domek letnistkowy o powierzchni 70 m2 to da rade z przytupem za ta kwotę. z drugiej strony kupując tanio i wybierając siatkę na ogrodzenie a nie klinkier mozna sporo ugrac. było nie było. miałem na budowę 200 000. na początku kombinowałem że za to sie wprowadze. dom raczej niewielki. słoneczko z horyzontu. tyle że z pełnym podpiwniczeniem. mam 2 garaże również. i powiem tak. obecnie robie ogrodzenie. kombinowane siatka plus 15 słupków klinkirowych. działka 11 arów. i jak nic wychodzi mi z bramami wjazdowymi (2 i furtką) koszt około 12 tys. do zrobienia pozostały panele i płytki, schody drewniane, kominek i zabudowa poddasza. na dzis wydałem blisko 195 tys. a starałem sie mocno oszczedzac. dla porównania stan surowy zamknięty kosztował mnie 120 000 zł. potem poszło juz "gładko". tynki 13 tys, wylewki 6 tys, instalacje 27 tys.,wełna na poddasze 5tys, oceiplenie i elewacja 6 tys. i mnóstwo pierdół których nie zlicze tu teraz


Ja zbudowałem Paprotkę z Horyzontu, wielkość jak Słoneczko. 120 stan surowy, 160 reszta. Kredyt 200, reszta się musiała znaleźć. Ogrodzenie z wąskich klinkierowych słupków budował ojciec, teść robił sztachety, a malowała cała rodzina.Ogrodzenie 60 m z bramą przesuwaną to koszt 9tys zł.

----------


## Zoldrak

Witam

Jest to chyba moja pierwsza wiadomosc na tym forum więc prosze na mnie nie krzyczeć za bardzo  :smile: 

Dojrzeliśmy razem z żoną do pomysłu aby wyprowadzic sie ze swojego mieszkania i postawic coś własnego - kiedys takie plany wydawały sie nam marzeniem ściętej głowy - teraz stają sie bardziej realne - ciekawe skąd taka zmiana.

Niestety nie stać nas na duzy, dom w pięknej okolicy, plany mamy wiec takie że jesli zaczniemy bedziemy budowac całkowicie po kosztach

Działke mamy malutką bo 5a, ale darowanemu koniowi nie zagląda sie w zęby - jest dośc wąska, prostokątna wiec to ogranicza ilosc domów które mozna na niej postawić.

Jak mówiłem chcemy dom postawić jak najtaniej, bedzie więc on parterowy, bez podpiwniczenia i udziwnionego drogiego dachu.

Projekt który wybraliśmy, jest troszke zmodyfikowany juz przez pracownie (tzw wersja D) w niej garaz jest powiekszony o kotłownie mająca niecałe 8m, całosc przykryta jest tym samym dachem, w naszych planach kotłownie zaadoptowalibysmy na dodatkową sypialnie dla nas do której wchodziło by sie z pokoju dziennego. Domek po zadoptowaniu kotłowni bedzie miał 101 metrów pow mieszkalnej i 20 metrowy garaż

A sam projekt (wersja B) wygląda tak:

Front:



Tył:



Rzut:



Co sądzicie o nim?? Czy była by szansa wybudowac go i wykonczyć za 150 tyś zł ?? Przy załozeniu ze zdecydowaną większosc prac wykona sie samodzielnie. Dodam jeszcze że w granicy działki są wszystkie media.

Czekam na wszelkie wasze uwagi i sugestie !!

Pozdrawiam

----------


## anpi

Bardzo mi się podoba ten dom! Myślę, że 150 tys. wystarczy.

----------


## vib

tu masz praktycznie identyczne projekty z innych pracowni:
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/sloneczny/rzuty.php
http://www.dom-parterowy.pl./rzuty.p...ria=dm&id=dm11

generalnie te 2 (a teraz ten Twoj) to tez moi faworyci

Pzdr.
vib

----------


## wilcza75

> Czy była by szansa wybudowac go i wykonczyć za 150 tyś zł ?? Przy załozeniu ze zdecydowaną większosc prac wykona sie samodzielnie. Dodam jeszcze że w granicy działki są wszystkie media.


warto powalczyć   :Roll:  
W 2005r., gdy sam zaczynałem budowę, powiedziałbym nawet - bez trudu   :smile:

----------


## Zoldrak

> Napisał Zoldrak
> 
> Czy była by szansa wybudowac go i wykonczyć za 150 tyś zł ?? Przy załozeniu ze zdecydowaną większosc prac wykona sie samodzielnie. Dodam jeszcze że w granicy działki są wszystkie media.
> 
> 
> warto powalczyć   
> W 2005r., gdy sam zaczynałem budowę, powiedziałbym nawet - bez trudu


a dzisiaj??  :smile:

----------


## _Beti_

czytam was od kilku dni i wreszcie zdecydowałam sie coś napisać   :smile:  
po pierwsze niektórzy z was podali ekstremalne przypadki gdy np ktoś zaczął budować domu, i moim zdaniem porzucił budowę w stanie faktycznie fatalnym ( postawienie parteru i części poddasza, lub wybudowanie domu z częściowym zadaszeniem ) moim zdaniem sa to bardzo rzadkie przypadki, ponieważ jak ktoś buduje dom to chce przynajmniej zakończyć budowę stanem surowym, i nie mówcie mi że stan surowy tez was razi   :ohmy:  bo takich domów jest bardzo dużo w mojej okolicy, bo kogo stać żeby zamieszkać w jeden sezon, chyba tylko tego kto wziął kredyt  :Confused:  200-300tyś  :ohmy:  
Przecież oczywistym jest że większości ludzi rozkłada budowę na etapy
Na przykład 
jeden rok stan surowy
drugi okna instalacje tynki ocieplenie
a trzecie prawdziwa wykończeniówka
Ja tak właśnie planuję i co powiecie mi że mój stan surowy was razi   :ohmy:  
no sory ale mój stan surowy mnie zachwyca   :cool:  a nie razi   :Lol:  
Ile pracy, serca i oszczędności rodzinnych włożyliśmy i wkładamy w ten dom to tylko my wiemy
Dla tych którzy mnie nie znają zapraszam do dziennika 
zbudowaliśmy dość spory dom z piwnicą ( jakieś 180m2) za na prawdę nie olbrzymie pieniądze 
i wierze że mały dom 100m2 można wybudować za 150 tyś, ale ogromną harówą, tysiącami wyrzeczeń a i kombinowania w tym tez sporo
aha chciałabym wspomnieć jeszcze o bałaganie budowlanym, mnie syf i malaria też by  wkurzały  :Confused:  , ale na budowie niestety idealnego porządku nie da sie utrzymać, tu gruz tu deski tu śmiecie i niestety tak będzie przez jakiś czas   :Roll:  
podsumowując jak nie weźmiesz kredytu to budujesz kilka lat i nic na to nie zrobisz, jednak trzeba szanować sąsiadów i utrzymywać porządek na działce  :Wink2: 
a ze niekiedy zdążają się ludzie bałaganiarze do potęgi to tylko mi pasuje współczuć, bo co zrobić prawo własności górą.

----------


## Bikerus

> Co sądzicie o nim?? Czy była by szansa wybudowac go i wykonczyć za 150 tyś zł ?? Przy załozeniu ze zdecydowaną większosc prac wykona sie samodzielnie. Dodam jeszcze że w granicy działki są wszystkie media.


Developer oferował mi dokładnie taki sam dom  (minimalnie mniejszy, bo 94 metry uzytkowej) za 250 tys zł wraz z działką 800m.
Działka musiała kosztować ok 50 tys zł plus zysk developera ok 40 tys zł to daje jakies 160 tys zł za stan developerski - wszystko oprocz podłog, kafelek, białego montarzu, drzwi wewnatrz. 
Materiały w zasadzie jedne z lepszych : Porotherm, cermiczna dachowka Roben, rury w systemie Kisan.
pzdr

----------


## KAROLIN

WITAJ SERDECZNIE MARCINIE.
DOM O POW. DO 120 M W STANIE SUROWYM JESTEŚ W STANIE POSTAWIĆ W GRANICACH 40,000 DO 45,000 TYS. ZŁ. I NIE MÓWIMY TU O DOMKU Z PAPIERU. WYSTARCZY , ŻE ZNAJDZIESZ ODPOWIEDNIEGO CZŁOWIEKA, KTÓRY POMOŻE CI ODPOWIEDNIO ZAKUPIĆ MATERIAŁY. I TAK ZAMIAST BUDOWAĆ DOM Z SILKI LUB YTONGA MOŻESZ WYBUDOWAĆ GO Z TZW.SILKIKATÓW, KTÓRE NICZYM  SIĘ NIE RÓŻNIĄ OD W/W MATERIAŁÓWPOZA CENĄ. ZAMIAST KŁAŚĆ DACH Z BLACHODACHÓWKI, POŁÓŻ Z DACHÓWKI CERAMICZNEJ, KTÓRA MOŻE I JEST TROCHĘ DROŻSZA, ALE NAPEWNO JEST LEPSZA I NA ELEMETACH DODADKOWYCH DO DACHU ZAOSZCZĘDZISZ. TO SAMO TYCZY SIĘ WIĘZBY DACHOWEJ ITP.WIEM COŚ O TYM, GDYŻ MÓJ MĄŻ SIĘ TYM ZAJMUJE(OCZYWIŚCIE NIE JEST BUDOWLAŃCEM). I UWIERZ MI, ŻE REGION W KTÓRYM MIESZKASZ NIE MA ZNACZENIA.
POZDRAWIAM KAROLIN

----------


## KAS01

> WITAJ SERDECZNIE MARCINIE.
> DOM O POW. DO 120 M W STANIE SUROWYM JESTEŚ W STANIE POSTAWIĆ W GRANICACH 40,000 DO 45,000 TYS. ZŁ...


  :Lol:   :ohmy:  
Dodaj do tego min.50%, to bedziesz miec realny koszt samych materialow na stan surowy otwarty domu o pow. ok. 120m2. Oczywiscie bardzo prostego domu, na dzialce o bardzo dobrych warunkach gruntowych.
pozdrawiam
Konrad

----------

> Napisał KAROLIN
> 
> WITAJ SERDECZNIE MARCINIE.
> DOM O POW. DO 120 M W STANIE SUROWYM JESTEŚ W STANIE POSTAWIĆ W GRANICACH 40,000 DO 45,000 TYS. ZŁ...
> 
> 
>    
> Dodaj do tego min.50%, to bedziesz miec realny koszt samych materialow na stan surowy otwarty domu o pow. ok. 120m2. Oczywiscie bardzo prostego domu, na dzialce o bardzo dobrych warunkach gruntowych.
> pozdrawiam
> Konrad


Jak w EUR powyższe kwoty, to się zgodzę   :cool:

----------


## anpi

Trochę przesadzacie. Można zbudować stan surowy (szczególnie otwarty) za 40-45 tys. przy dobrych warunkach gruntowych, prostym projekcie i dużym wkładzie pracy własnej.

Mój dom (ok. 140 m2 po podłogach) kosztował w stanie surowym zamkniętym ok. 100 tys. A można było taniej, gdybym zrezygnował z okien dachowych, zamiast dachówki - blacha, okna też mogłem kupić tańsze, robocizna kosztowała ok. 25 tys. W sumie - gdybym budował sam lub z pomocą rodziny, mógłbym zbudować stan surowy zamknięty za ok. 65 tys. minus okna - wyszło by poniżej 60 tys. za stan otwarty.

----------


## KAS01

Zapomniales dodac, ze robiles ten stan w zeszlym roku   :Wink2:  
Teraz takie ceny (i rabaty) sa nieosiagalne.

----------


## anpi

> Zapomniales dodac, ze robiles ten stan w zeszlym roku   
> Teraz takie ceny (i rabaty) sa nieosiagalne.


No, nie całkiem. W zeszłym roku zrobiłem tylko fundamenty, ściany parteru i strop (kosztowo - jakieś 40% stanu surowego zamkniętego). W tym roku - resztę. 

Teraz takie rabaty oczywiście są nieosiągalne, ale w zimie znowu spadną ceny.

----------


## MaEmi

Lejesz miód na me serce ..... z tą zimą i cenami
Mam taką nadzieję ale wszędzie słyszę że moze być różnie, może to nagonka hurtowni, przekonam się jak zacznę wydawać kasę, narazię czkam.

----------


## Agnieszka1

> WITAJ SERDECZNIE MARCINIE.
> DOM O POW. DO 120 M W STANIE SUROWYM JESTEŚ W STANIE POSTAWIĆ W GRANICACH 40,000 DO 45,000 TYS. ZŁ. I NIE MÓWIMY TU O DOMKU Z PAPIERU. WYSTARCZY , ŻE ZNAJDZIESZ ODPOWIEDNIEGO CZŁOWIEKA, KTÓRY POMOŻE CI ODPOWIEDNIO ZAKUPIĆ MATERIAŁY. I TAK ZAMIAST BUDOWAĆ DOM Z SILKI LUB YTONGA MOŻESZ WYBUDOWAĆ GO Z TZW.SILKIKATÓW, KTÓRE NICZYM  SIĘ NIE RÓŻNIĄ OD W/W MATERIAŁÓWPOZA CENĄ. ZAMIAST KŁAŚĆ DACH Z BLACHODACHÓWKI, POŁÓŻ Z DACHÓWKI CERAMICZNEJ, KTÓRA MOŻE I JEST TROCHĘ DROŻSZA, ALE NAPEWNO JEST LEPSZA I NA ELEMETACH DODADKOWYCH DO DACHU ZAOSZCZĘDZISZ. TO SAMO TYCZY SIĘ WIĘZBY DACHOWEJ ITP.WIEM COŚ O TYM, GDYŻ MÓJ MĄŻ SIĘ TYM ZAJMUJE(OCZYWIŚCIE NIE JEST BUDOWLAŃCEM). I UWIERZ MI, ŻE REGION W KTÓRYM MIESZKASZ NIE MA ZNACZENIA.
> POZDRAWIAM KAROLIN


Albo piszesz o samej robociznie - wtedy ta kwota jest realna.
Albo zagonisz cala rodzine do roboty, nie zaplacisz VAT-u za materialy , ktore kupisz w II gatunku lub na wyprzedazy ( np. koncowki dostaw   :Lol:  ) , wiezbe zetniesz sama w lesie , zbrojenie kupisz na zlomie  itp, to moze Ci sie uda.
Inaczej ta kwota , ktora podajesz jest smieszna  - i wierz mi ze wiem cos o tym, moj maz sie tym zajmuje ( jest budowlancem)   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:  .
A i region ma duze znaczenie.

----------


## anpi

> Albo piszesz o samej robociznie - wtedy ta kwota jest realna.
> Albo zagonisz cala rodzine do roboty, nie zaplacisz VAT-u za materialy , ktore kupisz w II gatunku lub na wyprzedazy ( np. koncowki dostaw   ) , wiezbe zetniesz sama w lesie , zbrojenie kupisz na zlomie  itp, to moze Ci sie uda.
> Inaczej ta kwota , ktora podajesz jest smieszna  - i wierz mi ze wiem cos o tym, moj maz sie tym zajmuje ( jest budowlancem)     .
> A i region ma duze znaczenie.


W jednej rzeczy tylko masz rację - że region ma znaczenie. Ja jednak się upieram, że 100-metrowy prosty dom można zbudować w stanie surowym otwartym za ok. 50 tys. I nie jestem teoretykiem - przeszedłem przez prawie całą budowę, wiem już na czym można zaoszczędzić i ile.

----------


## anstak

> Ja jednak się upieram, że 100-metrowy prosty dom można zbudować w stanie surowym otwartym za ok. 50 tys.


To może anPi  po wybudowaniu swojego domku bedzie budował także forumowiczom za 50.000? Moze pobierać od takich realizacji prowizje, myslę, ze inwestorowi i tak sie opłaci.   :smile:  Anpi jest jednak tak wielkim optymistą że w każdym czasie i miejscu i z każdym zadaniem  sobie poradzi.  :ohmy:  

Wszyscy będą szcześliwi i inwestor i AnPi. Może Anpi powienien nawet wystartować w wyborach z hasłem - 3 mln domów za 50 tysięcy.  :Wink2:  

Zapraszam do Poznania, myślę że zapotrzebowanie byłoby wielkie,bo poznaniacy jak wiadomo skąpi są i  ceny u nas strasznie ostatnio szybują. 

Cii... juz nic więcej nie mówię, bo anPI zaraz mnie znowu wyzwie od snobów...

----------


## anpi

> To może anPi  po wybudowaniu swojego domku bedzie budował także forumowiczom za 50.000? Moze pobierać od takich realizacji prowizje, myslę, ze inwestorowi i tak sie opłaci.   Anpi jest jednak tak wielkim optymistą że w każdym czasie i miejscu i z każdym zadaniem  sobie poradzi.  
> 
> Wszyscy będą szcześliwi i inwestor i AnPi. Może Anpi powienien nawet wystartować w wyborach z hasłem - 3 mln domów za 50 tysięcy.  
> 
> Zapraszam do Poznania, myślę że zapotrzebowanie byłoby wielkie,bo poznaniacy jak wiadomo skąpi są i  ceny u nas strasznie ostatnio szybują. 
> 
> Cii... juz nic więcej nie mówię, bo anPI zaraz mnie znowu wyzwie od snobów...


Myślę, że trochę przesadzasz z tymi złośliwościami. Chciałem tylko wyrazić swoją opinię, a jest ona taka - nie można kategorycznie mówić, że nie da się zbudować 100-metrowego domu za 50 tys. w stanie surowym otwartym. Widzę jak się na wsi buduje i wiem, że to możliwe. Ja zapłaciłem za stan surowy zamknięty (z oknami dachowymi i przyłączami) ok. 100 tys. Teraz wiem, że można było taniej.

----------


## anstak

Coż..ja jestem snobką,  Ty utopistą....

----------


## anpi

> Coż..ja jestem snobką,  Ty utopistą....


To miło, że znasz i zauważasz swoje wady. To bardzo cenna cecha charakteru.

A co do mnie (i tematu wątku) - to co piszę, opieram na doświadczeniu zdobytym podczas budowy domu. Właśnie kończę budowę, przeprowadzka za jakieś 2 miesiące. Przeszedłem przez wszystkie etapy, bo brałem ekipy do poszczególnych etapów, a wszystkie materiały kupowałem sam. Wiem, na czym zaoszczędziłem, na czym straciłem, a na czym mogłem zaoszczędzić, ale tego nie zrobiłem. Mimo wszystko uważam, że 140-metrowy dom w stanie surowym zamkniętym za 100 tys. to dobry wynik. Gdybym miał więcej wolnego czasu (a nie mam) mógłbym więcej zrobić sam i zaoszczędzić na robociźnie. Mógłbym znaleźć materiały w lepszych cenach. 

I dlatego mogę spokojnie powiedzieć, że nie jestem utopistą (jest w ogóle takie słowo?  :Confused: ) tylko realistą z jakimś doświadczeniem.

----------


## Agnieszka1

> Napisał anstak
> 
> Coż..ja jestem snobką,  Ty utopistą....
> 
> 
> To miło, że znasz i zauważasz swoje wady. To bardzo cenna cecha charakteru.
> 
> A co do mnie (i tematu wątku) - to co piszę, opieram na doświadczeniu zdobytym podczas budowy domu. Właśnie kończę budowę, przeprowadzka za jakieś 2 miesiące. Przeszedłem przez wszystkie etapy, bo brałem ekipy do poszczególnych etapów, a wszystkie materiały kupowałem sam. Wiem, na czym zaoszczędziłem, na czym straciłem, a na czym mogłem zaoszczędzić, ale tego nie zrobiłem. Mimo wszystko uważam, że 140-metrowy dom w stanie surowym zamkniętym za 100 tys. to dobry wynik. Gdybym miał więcej wolnego czasu (a nie mam) mógłbym więcej zrobić sam i zaoszczędzić na robociźnie. Mógłbym znaleźć materiały w lepszych cenach. 
> 
> I dlatego mogę spokojnie powiedzieć, że nie jestem utopistą (jest w ogóle takie słowo? ) tylko realistą z jakimś doświadczeniem.


100 tys a 50 tys to wielka roznica wiesz?
100 tys za maly, prosty dom - za jego stan surowy zamkniety - zgadzam sie.
50tys -   :Lol:   :Lol:   to chyba ze jak w moim poprzednim poscie.
Mowie oczywiscie o czasach obecnych - a wiec październik 2006r.
Bo jest bardzo wazne kiedy stan surowy byl budowany.
Rok temu , ba nawet pol roku temu ceny samej robocizny byly o polowe nizsze niz obecnie - tylko kilka miesiecy roznicy w czasie a w cenie szokujace zmiany. To samo z materialami.
Jeszcze dodam ze Ty wybudowales stan surowy zamk. domu za 100 tys a nie za 50 tys.
Tak wiec nie mozesz pisac ze Twoje zdanie o tym ze mozna za 50 wynika z doswiadczenia, bo nie wynika z niego. Nie wiesz tego, tylko przypuszczasz. A wg mnie jestes w bledzie.

P.S. gratuluje wszystkim inwestorom, ktorym udalo sie taniej wybudowac stan surowy, bedzie wiecej na wykonczeniowke - ta to dopiero zjadacz kasy   :sad:

----------


## Ultima

> A Bóg po to daje rozum, aby odróżnić jedno od drugiego: to co zmienić mogę i to czego się zmienić nie da.


Rzeźnia nr 5 ?

A teraz coś bardziej w temacie. Swego czasu czytałem o facecie, który udowodnił, że korzystając z internetowych serwisów wymiany (ludzie zamieniają się na różne przedmioty, usługi itp. bez użycia pieniędzy) mając do dyspozycji spinacz biurowy, przez kilka lat wymieniał i wymieniał na coraz kosztowniejsze przedmioty, aż w końcu wymienił coś na dom na jekimś amerykańskim wygwizdowie.
Okazuje się, że wszystko można. Pozostaje pytanie jakim kosztem? Są to sprawy bardzo indywidualne. Ktoś napisał, że można wybudować za 40 tyś stan surowy jakiegoś domku. Pewnie, że można! Można pewnie też za 30 tyś! Trzeba tylko rzucić prace zeby miec czas na osobiste budowanie, zrezygnować ze wszystkich czasochłonnych a tym bardziej kosztownych zainteresowań, zaniedbać rodzinę, znależć sponsora, który będzie nas utrzymywał w czasie budowy, znaleźć 50 inwestorów, którym zostały jakieś resztki z budowy i nam je podarują a nawet może przywiozą na plac itp., itd. Wystarczy, że z czegoś nie jesteśmy w stanie zrezygnować lub załatwić a koszty budowy idą do góry bo trzeba zapłacić za to czego sami nie możemy zrobić lub musimy kupić za gotówkę... Proste. Facet od spinacza spędzał pewnie po kilkanaście godzin dziennie w wyszukiwaniu okazji a ktoś go żywił, opłacał mieszkanie, nie miał życia rodzinnego, towarzyskiego, tracił zdrowie itd. ale osiągnął rzecz nieprawdopodobną. Też tak chcecie?

----------


## ja14

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> A Bóg po to daje rozum, aby odróżnić jedno od drugiego: to co zmienić mogę i to czego się zmienić nie da.
> 
> 
> Rzeźnia nr 5 ?
> 
> A teraz coś bardziej w temacie. Swego czasu czytałem o facecie, który udowodnił, że korzystając z internetowych serwisów wymiany (ludzie zamieniają się na różne przedmioty, usługi itp. bez użycia pieniędzy) mając do dyspozycji spinacz biurowy, przez kilka lat wymieniał i wymieniał na coraz kosztowniejsze przedmioty, aż w końcu wymienił coś na dom na jekimś amerykańskim wygwizdowie.
> Okazuje się, że wszystko można. Pozostaje pytanie jakim kosztem? Są to sprawy bardzo indywidualne. Ktoś napisał, że można wybudować za 40 tyś stan surowy jakiegoś domku. Pewnie, że można! Można pewnie też za 30 tyś! Trzeba tylko rzucić prace zeby miec czas na osobiste budowanie, zrezygnować ze wszystkich czasochłonnych a tym bardziej kosztownych zainteresowań, zaniedbać rodzinę, znależć sponsora, który będzie nas utrzymywał w czasie budowy, znaleźć 50 inwestorów, którym zostały jakieś resztki z budowy i nam je podarują a nawet może przywiozą na plac itp., itd. Wystarczy, że z czegoś nie jesteśmy w stanie zrezygnować lub załatwić a koszty budowy idą do góry bo trzeba zapłacić za to czego sami nie możemy zrobić lub musimy kupić za gotówkę... Proste. Facet od spinacza spędzał pewnie po kilkanaście godzin dziennie w wyszukiwaniu okazji a ktoś go żywił, opłacał mieszkanie, nie miał życia rodzinnego, towarzyskiego, tracił zdrowie itd. ale osiągnął rzecz nieprawdopodobną. Też tak chcecie?


Ja chcę - jak mam do wyboru przez 35 lat harować na spłatę kredytu hipotecznego to wolę powymieniać się na spinacze.  :Wink2:

----------


## Agnieszka1

> Napisał Ultima
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Nefer
> 
> ...


hehe no jak mi kto za spinacza da dom   :big grin:  
mam pelno spinaczy   :cool: 
ktos chetny do wymiany?  :big grin:

----------


## dode

> Napisał anpi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał anstak
> 
> ...



Nie podobał mi się atak anpi na anstak sprzed tygodnia, ale zeby być sprawiedliwym trzeba mu przyznać, że o 100 tys. pisze o stanie surowym zamkniętym, a o 50 tys. przy  surowym otwartym.
pozdr
D.

----------


## _Beti_

oj nie mogę tego czytać  :Mad:  
Ludzie po co ja pisze ten mój dziennik, żeby co poniektórzy uwierzyli ze na prawdę można zbudować dom tanio   :Wink2:  
a pesymistą ukręcić nosa   :oops:  

Z jednym sie tylko mogę zgodzić ceny okropnie galopują i na pewno nie dałoby mi sie osiągnąć takiego wyniku finansowego dziś   :Roll:  

Ale pomimo wszystko wierzę ze da sie zbudować dom 100m2 za 50tys bez większych problemów jeśli ma sie dużo samozaparcia, bliskich do pomocy, siły fizycznej i chęci do pracy
a z tymi chęciami jest chyba najtrudniej, bo przecież wygodnie jest usiąść sobie pod parasolem przy stoliku z piwkiem i opieprzać budowlańców
NIE NIE moi mili jeśli chcecie zbudować dom tanio to trzeba popieprzać i to ostro, zaniedbać rodzinę, wyrzec się większości zakupów, wakacji i odpoczynku
ale za to za jakieś 3 lata leżycie sobie na hamaku w ogródku, do okoła biega szczęśliwa rodzinka, żonka piecze placek,  słoneczko świeci
a wy nie musicie sie martwić że przez następne 30 lat musicie spłacać kredyt, brak stresu, zmartwień hipotecznych, nie budzicie się w nocy w panice że bank chce wam odebrać dom bo straciliście prace
Może za daleko poszłam ale ja to tak widzę
i wiem że ciężka praca i tysiące wyrzeczeń zaprocentują
teraz muszę coś stracić żeby kiedyś zyskać

----------


## wilcza75

> żonka piecze placek,  słoneczko świeci
> a wy nie musicie sie martwić ....


o......   :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## Nefer

> oj nie mogę tego czytać  
> Ludzie po co ja pisze ten mój dziennik, żeby co poniektórzy uwierzyli ze na prawdę można zbudować dom tanio   
> a pesymistą ukręcić nosa   
> 
> Z jednym sie tylko mogę zgodzić ceny okropnie galopują i na pewno nie dałoby mi sie osiągnąć takiego wyniku finansowego dziś   
> 
> Ale pomimo wszystko wierzę ze da sie zbudować dom 100m2 za 50tys bez większych problemów jeśli ma sie dużo samozaparcia, bliskich do pomocy, siły fizycznej i chęci do pracy
> a z tymi chęciami jest chyba najtrudniej, bo przecież wygodnie jest usiąść sobie pod parasolem przy stoliku z piwkiem i opieprzać budowlańców
> NIE NIE moi mili jeśli chcecie zbudować dom tanio to trzeba popieprzać i to ostro, zaniedbać rodzinę, wyrzec się większości zakupów, wakacji i odpoczynku
> ...


No to powiedz mi Beti jak to jest możliwe: zaniedbać rodzinę, zapieprzać, robić cos o czym się nie ma pojęcia i równocześnie ZAROBIĆ na to, żeby nie mieć kredytu................ to dla nie jest jasne, bo pracuję po 12-16 godzin na dobę. Jeśli rzucę tę robotę i zacznę stawiać ściany to raczej na materiały mi nie starczy - i nie będzie z czego budować.....
Wolę wziąć kredyt ( pracując) i spać spokojnie, że nikt mi domu nie zabierze, bo nie zamierzam nie mieć pracy (oczywiście może mi obciąć nogi w wypadku samochodowym, ale po to własnie pracuję,żeby się również ubezpieczyć na taką ewentualność)
No nijak mi nie wychodzi, że da się tak zrobić. Po nawet 10 godzinach pracy ile można zbudować ściany ? Chyba, że budujemy w ten sposób 5 lat ( w weekendy i urlopy) ale to taniej nie wychodzi....Chyba rzeczywiście za daleko poszłaś.
Poza tym nie wszyscy mają zamiar wyrywać sobie flaki, oszczędzać na każdych butach i wczasach na Mazurach, lizać łapę przez 3 lata, żeby zbudować stan surowy za 50.000 ...

Mnie się wydaje, że po prostu trzeba mądrze budowę zaplanować.
Mój czas to też pieniądze. To, że coś zrobię sama nie oznacza, że mam to darmo. Bo w tym czasie nie zarabiam ! Czyli tracę ! 
Można zrobić odpowiedni casting ekip, można poszukać tańszych materiałów, można negocjować, można zrobić wiele rzeczy.
Ale robienie samemu czegoś na czym się człowiek nie zna skutkuje tylko większymi kosztami - poprawek głównie  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Agnieszka1

> Napisał _Beti_
> 
> oj nie mogę tego czytać  
> Ludzie po co ja pisze ten mój dziennik, żeby co poniektórzy uwierzyli ze na prawdę można zbudować dom tanio   
> a pesymistą ukręcić nosa   
> 
> Z jednym sie tylko mogę zgodzić ceny okropnie galopują i na pewno nie dałoby mi sie osiągnąć takiego wyniku finansowego dziś   
> 
> Ale pomimo wszystko wierzę ze da sie zbudować dom 100m2 za 50tys bez większych problemów jeśli ma sie dużo samozaparcia, bliskich do pomocy, siły fizycznej i chęci do pracy
> ...


Właśnie.
A i jeszcze zaniedbana rodzina po 3 latach bedzie szczesliwa po ogrodzie brykac .
Co znaczy zaniedbana? jesc nie bedzie chyba, bo jak od rana do nocy na budowie tato z mama to kto zarabia na chleb? 3lata beda sie meczyc, a pozniej beda skakac z radosci  - jesli dozyja.
Tak , dalej wciskajmy ludziom ze dom 120 mkw za 50 tys sie wybuduje w stanie surowym zamknietym , jak ktos uwierzy to bedzie biedny.
Ale mnie te farmazony denerwuja - moze nerwowa taka jestem bo mi sie 8-mka zebisko wyzyna.
Jak wiec kogos urazam to wielce przepraszam.

----------


## _Beti_

po pierwsze stan surowy około120m2, NIE zamknięty za 50 tys   :Wink2:  
Ja o wiele większy dom z piwnicą zbudowałam za niewiele więcej
Poza tym to co napisałam tyczy sie osób w moim przedziale podatkowym  :Wink2:  
ja studiuje (5rok) i zajmuje się małym 1,5 rocznym szkrabem
mąż pracuje jako nauczyciel - tysiąc z hakiem zarabia
więc nawet szansy na kredyt  :sad:  
więc co mamy zrobić załamać ręce i mieszkać do końca życia z teściami - NIGDY
czekać 10-15 lat zanim coś odłożymy - NIGDY ( bo to się nie opłaci ceny tak galopują że nie ma perspektyw na tanie budowanie )
więc co nam został, teraz albo nigdy, wzięliśmy los w własne jeszcze młode ręce   :cool:  
a te wyrzeczenia nie oznaczają że nic nie jemy  :Lol:  
ale nie jeździmy na wakacje, nie kupujemy prawie wogóle ciuchów, nie stać mnie żeby dziecku kupować drogie zabawki, nie przelewa się ale wiem dla kogo i dlaczego to robimy
Kiedyś może będziemy na waszym poziomie materialnym ( choć wątpię bo to moje Podkarpacie to taką biedą czeszczy że szok, pracy brak )
to będę inaczej mówić
ale przy moich dochodach nie ma innego wyjścia żeby zbudować swój dom  :Roll:  
Choć zapewniam cie że wolelibyśmy mieć lepszą prace i wynająć ekipę budowlana
Ale budować samemu to nie znaczy rezygnować z pracy oprócz mnie cała moja rodzinka ciężko pracuje ale nie po 12 godz tylko po 8 jak mówi nasz wspaniały kodeks pracy  :Wink2:  
Faktycznie pracując tak dugo nie da się nic zrobić  :Confused: 
Aha moim zdaniem zawsze można się prawie wszystkiego nauczyć, mój mąż na przykład wczoraj „ rozczajał” podłogówkę

----------


## anpi

Można zbudować stan surowy za 50 tys., można za 100, a można i za 200. To zależy. Ja jestem zadowolony ze swojego wyniku, bo pracuję (zawodowo) bardzo dużo, a mimo to udało mi się zbudować w miarę tanio. Od 2 lat każdą chwilę spędzam na budowie, nie tylko po to, żeby samemu coś robić (parę rzeczy zrobiłem) ale żeby doglądać ekip i szukać tanich materiałów. Ktoś, kto ma więcej wolnego czasu, może sam więcej zrobić i zbudować taniej. 

Wiele też zależy od projektu. Dom 80 m2, bez garażu, piwnicy, z dachem dwuspadowym krytym blachą trapezową, bez okien dachowych, lukarn i wykusza, bez problemu można zbudować za 50 tys.

----------

> ... No to powiedz mi Beti jak to jest możliwe: zaniedbać rodzinę, zapieprzać, robić cos o czym się nie ma pojęcia ...




*_Beti_*  ....  parafrazując Linde -  zapytaj raczej Ty ..._"co Wy k ... wa wiecie o budowaniu    ?   "_



Ty wybudowałas ...   :Wink2: 

pzdr

----------


## _Beti_

po prostu co niektórzy odbierają takim ludziom jak ja marzenia   :Mad:  
mówią nie ty jesteś biedna więc musisz mieszkać do końca życia z rodzicami czy teściami  :Mad:  
mówią mnie razi Twój stan surowy stojący obok mojego pięknego wycackanego domku zbudowanego za pieniądze banku   :Mad:  
mówią nie masz szans zbudować swój mały domek za 50tyś, nawet jeśli włożysz w jego zbudowanie wszystkie swe siły
No nie wiem jak dla was ale dla mnie te 50 tyś to ogromna kasa  :ohmy:  

ja rozumie ze niektórzy z was bardzo ciężko pracują na swoje spore wypłaty  :cool:  ,  ale ludzie dajcie spokój dajcie szanse cos wybudować i ludziom młodym i biedniejszym od was, my budujemy o wiele wolniej ale skutecznie   :big grin:

----------

budujemy często szybciej *Beti*  :smile: 

a farmazony (bywa) wypisuja Ci kórzy nie znają realiów budowy na podkarpaciu - nie my 

pzdr

----------


## Edybre

Własnie kończę stan surowy otwarty. Dom z użytkowym poddaszem, dach dwuspadowy, po podłogach 155 m (użytk. ok 135), doklejony garaż 40 m nakryty dachem pulpitowym (przedłużenie dachu znad domu). Poroton, dachówka miedziana plus Roben, beton, bloczki betonowe i strop z betoniarni bez vatu, drzewo z tartaku bez vatu, robocizna: prace murarskie 10 500, cieśla i dekarz też 10 500 (rzeźbione krokwie i nadbitka), hydraulik 500, kominy klinkierowe, wylewane schody, chudziak, 2 tarasy. Wszystko razem ok. 78 000. Ze ściankami działowymi z suporeksu i kanałem w garażu. Tyle razem z popierologią.

----------


## anpi

Beti, masz 100-procentową rację.

----------


## nata76

Beti,bardzo,bardzo Ciebie i Twoją Rodzine podziwiam. Szacuneczek za podejście do życia i za determinacje!!!!  :big tongue:  

Bardzo lubię czytac takie posty, dodają mi wiary, nie tylko w tanie budowanie,ale w ogóle....

----------


## Nefer

> po pierwsze stan surowy około120m2, NIE zamknięty za 50 tys   
> Ja o wiele większy dom z piwnicą zbudowałam za niewiele więcej
> Poza tym to co napisałam tyczy sie osób w moim przedziale podatkowym  
> ja studiuje (5rok) i zajmuje się małym 1,5 rocznym szkrabem
> mąż pracuje jako nauczyciel - tysiąc z hakiem zarabia
> więc nawet szansy na kredyt  
> więc co mamy zrobić załamać ręce i mieszkać do końca życia z teściami - NIGDY
> czekać 10-15 lat zanim coś odłożymy - NIGDY ( bo to się nie opłaci ceny tak galopują że nie ma perspektyw na tanie budowanie )
> więc co nam został, teraz albo nigdy, wzięliśmy los w własne jeszcze młode ręce   
> ...


Jak sama widzisz Bety - Ty po prostu nie masz innego wyjścia. Dodatkowo masz dużo wolengo czasu ( zakładam,że Twój mąż też) - a więc nie jest to ŻĄDNA RECEPTA tylko taka  a nie inna sytuacja życiowa  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Agnieszka1

> Napisał _Beti_
> 
> po pierwsze stan surowy około120m2, NIE zamknięty za 50 tys   
> Ja o wiele większy dom z piwnicą zbudowałam za niewiele więcej
> Poza tym to co napisałam tyczy sie osób w moim przedziale podatkowym  
> ja studiuje (5rok) i zajmuje się małym 1,5 rocznym szkrabem
> mąż pracuje jako nauczyciel - tysiąc z hakiem zarabia
> więc nawet szansy na kredyt  
> więc co mamy zrobić załamać ręce i mieszkać do końca życia z teściami - NIGDY
> ...


Tak wlasnie.
Ale z innej bedzki: 
Beti - podziwiam Cie i gratuluje zaradnosci.
Widze , ze w zyciu zawsze dasz sobie rade.
Zycze Ci aby w domku mieszkalo sie super   :big grin:  
Powodzenia   :Wink2:

----------


## Agnieszka1

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> ... No to powiedz mi Beti jak to jest możliwe: zaniedbać rodzinę, zapieprzać, robić cos o czym się nie ma pojęcia ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_Beti_*  ....  parafrazując Linde -  zapytaj raczej Ty ..._"co Wy k ... wa wiecie o budowaniu    ?   "_
> 
> ...


My tez, nie jeden dom   :Wink2:

----------


## Nefer

> po prostu co niektórzy odbierają takim ludziom jak ja marzenia   
> mówią nie ty jesteś biedna więc musisz mieszkać do końca życia z rodzicami czy teściami  
> mówią mnie razi Twój stan surowy stojący obok mojego pięknego wycackanego domku zbudowanego za pieniądze banku   
> mówią nie masz szans zbudować swój mały domek za 50tyś, nawet jeśli włożysz w jego zbudowanie wszystkie swe siły
> No nie wiem jak dla was ale dla mnie te 50 tyś to ogromna kasa  
> 
> ja rozumie ze niektórzy z was bardzo ciężko pracują na swoje spore wypłaty  ,  ale ludzie dajcie spokój dajcie szanse cos wybudować i ludziom młodym i biedniejszym od was, my budujemy o wiele wolniej ale skutecznie



Ależ Beti - buduj, buduj dziewczyno - nikt CI nie odbiera tej szansy - po prostu rózni ludzie mają różne potrzeby.
Twój dom wcale nie jest gorszy niż ten za kredyt - nawet jeśli niektórych "straszy" widok z okna. To Twój dom i masz prawo go budowac ile chcesz.

Tobie wystarczy mały domek - mnie nie, bo muszę się opiekować jeszcze 3 osobami oprócz mojego "własnego stadka". I muszę im zapewnić odpowiednie warunki życia.
Ale mnie nie stać na budowanie domu 80 metrów.

Ty masz czas i pieniądze - super - zazdoszczę - ja, żeby załatwić każdy papier w gminie muszę wcześniej zroganizować pracę w firmie - a jak znajdę czas to pojadę.A jak nie znajdę to nie pojadę.

Ty możesz coś zrobić sama i pomóc mężowi - super - ja długo przacuję a mój mąż głównie siedzi zagranicą.

Jak widzisz każdy ma inaczej.
Ja zapłacę firmie za wybudowanie mi domu - tak jak np. płacę za przegląd techniczny samochodu ( sama go nie naprawiam) choć pewnie jeszcze pamiętam jak to się robi.

I nie wiem która z nas ma lepszy "sposób na budowanie" - po prostu każdy z nas tutaj ma inną sytuację życiową i inne potrzeby  :smile:  :smile: .

Moja budowa nie będzie wpływać na mój domowy budżet - cyt."wyjazdy, ciuchy, drogie zabawki dla dzieci" ( moje dzieci są duże, więc ich "zabawki" to rower, komputer etc). I nawet jak mi zabraknie to po prostu sprzedam mieszkanie. Na pewno mniej mnie to wszystko będzie kosztowac życia i nerwów. A dorzucając do tego drobny fakt, że moja praca to moje hobby ... to chyba dość fajne rozwiązanie  :smile:  :smile: 

Dlatego myślę, że w mojej sytuacji jedyną metodą na obniżenie kosztów jest odpowiednia kontrola i rozsądne zaplanowanie budowy ( i oczywiście trochę szcześcia, żeby nie trafić na partaczy :smile:  :smile: )

----------


## Agnieszka1

> po prostu co niektórzy odbierają takim ludziom jak ja marzenia   
> mówią nie ty jesteś biedna więc musisz mieszkać do końca życia z rodzicami czy teściami  
> mówią mnie razi Twój stan surowy stojący obok mojego pięknego wycackanego domku zbudowanego za pieniądze banku   
> mówią nie masz szans zbudować swój mały domek za 50tyś, nawet jeśli włożysz w jego zbudowanie wszystkie swe siły
> No nie wiem jak dla was ale dla mnie te 50 tyś to ogromna kasa  
> 
> ja rozumie ze niektórzy z was bardzo ciężko pracują na swoje spore wypłaty  , * ale ludzie dajcie spokój dajcie szanse cos wybudować i ludziom młodym i biedniejszym od was, my budujemy o wiele wolniej ale skutecznie*


Beti to ze pisze sie ze za 50 tys w normalnym trybie zycia ( praca itp) nie wybudujesz domu to nie jest odbieranie szansy innym na budowe.
Dlaczego tak uwazasz.
Dla mnie 50 tys to tez bardzo duzo. Ale niestety nie kupisz normalnie chleba za 10 groszy. 
Jesli ja pisze ze za 50 tys nie wybudujesz domu to po to to pisze, aby inni mieli swiadomosc tego ze to nie jest norma. To jest wyjatek , ktory udalo sie zrobic ale kosztem wielu spraw i w tym konkretnym zyciowym przypadku .
Twoja rada dla innych dajmy na to - piszez - za 50 tys spoko dom wybudujesz.
Jak pisalam wczesniej - dodaj jakim kosztem i w ile lat.
Dajmy na to - wlasnymi rekoma, cala rodzian pomaga w budowie, o wynajeciu firmy nie ma mowy, materiały tanie byc moze z rozbiorki, byc moze na wyprzedazach, szukac trzeba czasem bardzo dlugo aby cos taniego znalezc. Budowa moze trwac i 5 i nawet wiecej lat. Albo inne realia. Konkretnie opisac jaki to dom, co w te 50 tys weszlo - media, przylacza? stan surowy zamkniety, otwarty? co na dach? jaka konstrukcja domu wogole - itp, itd.
Do tego - jak dawno temu ten dom wybudowalo sie , w jakim rejonie - to wszystko jest wazne jesli dajesz komus nadzieje na wybudowanie domu  w stanie surowym za 50 tys.
Jesli Ty zas dasz nadzieje tylko - 50 tys spoko Ci wystarczy , ja za tyle wybudowalam.
To co sie moze stac?
Ktos przeczyta i pomysli - kurcze , to ja buduje.
Wezmie sie za budowe jak wiekszosc z nas.
Wynajmie firme, znajdzie sobie tanie materialy po skladach budowlanych i co sie okaze? ze juz na starcie mu zaczyna brakowac.
Tak nie mozna ludzi nastawiac.
Jesli cos sie pisze - to od poczatku do konca.
Wybudowalam za 50 tys - dalej musi byc opis jakim kosztem, jak to uczynilam, jakie wyrzeczenia .
Inaczej mozna niezle kogos wkopac.

My teraz juz wiemy ( choc nie do konca jak Ty to zrobilas).
I jak pisalam wczesniej - podziwiam Cie i zycze szczescia   :Wink2:  
No i przytulnego domku   :big grin:  

Jeszcze dodam - Beti - poniewaz ja pracuje w budownictwie, kosztorysuje inwestycje, czy moge sie dowiedziec jaki to projekt udalo Ci sie wybudowac w stanie surowym za te 50 tys ?

----------

> ... Konkretnie opisac jaki to dom, co w te 50 tys weszlo - media, przylacza? stan surowy zamkniety, otwarty? co na dach? jaka konstrukcja domu wogole - itp, itd...


alez to juz było  :big grin: 
dom z pracowni Inwestprojekt (plus podpiwniczenie )
http://www.inwestprojekt.com.pl/proj...oj_w-0904.html

dach kopertowy z blachodachówki 



> A teraz długo oczekiwane zestawienie kosztów, może krótko wspomnę, dom jest podpiwniczony ( 30m2) powierzchnia użytkowa 150m2, dach 230m2
> Dwa kominy z cegły w dymnym jest wkład z blachy kwasoodpornej, jedno okno dachowe
> Fundament lany, ściany z ceramiki, trzy stropy żelbetonowe, strop nad poddaszem jest ocieplony styropianem 10, blchodachówka
> fundamenty nie sa jeszcze całkowicie ocieplone
> Dom jest bardzo solidnie wykonany z pewnych materiałów i w sprawdzonej technologii
> Materiały w większości kupowane z vatem, Drewo na dach z własnego lasu
> Czy można było go taniej zbudować? Oczywiście !
> Trzeba by zrezygnować z piwnicy, kolumn, strop nad poddaszem żelbetonowego, lukarny, okna dachowego, kupić trapezówkę zamiast blachodachówki 
> Ale coś za coś
> ...



materiały nie sa ani z rozbiórki ani z wyprzedaży ...
za to sa trzy solidne zelbetowe stropy - a nie wiatrem podszyte karton gipsy (na których oszczedza wiekszość forumowiczów  :smile: )
*Agnieszka1*  napisałas "Ktos przeczyta i pomysli - kurcze , to ja buduje."
pytanie -  czemu ma nie czytac i tak nie myslec ?
czemu ma za nedzne pieniądze zacharowywac sie w firmie po 14 godzin jesli o wiele lepsze pieniądze mozna zaoszczedzic - budując własny dom ?

 :Wink2:

----------


## Agnieszka1

> *Agnieszka1*  napisałas "Ktos przeczyta i pomysli - kurcze , to ja buduje."
> *pytanie -  czemu ma nie czytac i tak nie myslec ?*
> czemu ma za nedzne pieniądze zacharowywac sie w firmie po 14 godzin jesli o wiele lepsze pieniądze mozna zaoszczedzic - budując własny dom ?


Czy ja pisalam ze ma nie czytac ?   :ohmy:  
NIech czyta, tylko niech ma pojecie jakim to sposobem wybudowano tak tanio dom.
 :Lol:  jak niby zaoszczedzi kase budujac dom a nie pracujac?   :ohmy:   :Lol:  
dziwne rzeczy piszesz.

Jesli chodzi o reszte, nie widzialm wyliczen Beti, dzieki za podpowiedz   :Wink2:  

Oczekujesz komentarzy?
Masz
pokaz mi firme ktora wybuduje Ci stan surowy tegoz domu za 2500 tys   :big grin:  Bo reszta to koparki i inne ( raczej sprzet niz robocizna ale to szczegol).
Jak znajdziesz to prosze o namiarek   :Lol:  
2500 murarze i dach ?  :ohmy:   wow no jesli ktos znajdzie ekipke , ktora za 2500 wymuruje caly dom i jeszcze dach zrobi i  pokryje - no to tylko pogratulowac -  i to szczerze pisze.
A stropy tez lali w tej cenie? bo pisala ze murarze i dach. A o stropach nie ma nic. A piwnice tez w tej cenie zrobili?

Jesli chodzi o materialy:
tak pobieznie i z grubsza - nie widze styropianu do ocieplenia plyty ( chyba ze bez ocieplenia   :Lol:  - jest tylko na stropie a na dodatek od kiedy to sie styropian w kubikach podaje?  :Lol:   ale cena ok)
Nie widze ocieplenia polaci dachowych - welna ( chyba ze nie ma ocieplenia).
Cegla pelna - jakas tania   :ohmy:   38 groszy za sztuke?  :ohmy:  
Znajdz mi taka w skladzie materialow budowlanych - znaczy za taka cene a bede w szoku   :Lol:  ( a podobno ceny nie z wyprzedazy) - no chyba ze bylo to jakies kilka lat temu   :Wink2:  
No i nie widze ceny za więźbe wogole , jedynie tartak - znaczy rozumiem ze to cena za pociecie drzewa.
Jak widze drzewo na wiezbe miala z wlasnego lasu - czyli cena 0 ( a podobno materialy z hurtowni normalnie  :Wink2:  ).
A gdzie cena za szalunki? 
I tak dalej i tak dalej...


Ze juz nie wspomne o wczesniejsztch cenach - geodezezja ( wytyczenie domu 150zl)   :Wink2:  a kierownik budowy za 200   :ohmy:  


Nie mowie ze Bety klamie, ale to nie sa normatywne ceny do budowy domu.
To jakies wyjatki, a to ktos ma swoj las, a to ktos ma w rodzinie murarzy, a to ktos ma wujka co ma sklad materialow budowlanych, a to ktos ma ful czasy zeby samemu budowa i takie tam.

A to koniec moich wywodow.
Robta co chceta   :Wink2:

----------


## Joasiac

Witam,

Śledzę ostatnio ten wątek na bieżąco. Jestem z tych niedowiarków, którzy nie do końca wierzą, ze można zbudować tanio. Jednak mój mąż to optymista wielki.
Chiałabym sie podczepić pod post *Zoldraka*. Zastanawiamy sie dokladnie nad tym samym projektem, z tych samych powodów - projekt prosty, w zwiazku z czym powinien być tani.

Jak myślicie na ile realne jest wybudowanie tego domu za 190 000 ? Dodam, ze kwota nie obejmowalalby dzialki oraz przylaczy. Bylaby to kwota jednynie na wszelkie oplaty, projekt no i budowe i wykonczenie. Zakladam, ze wiele prac byloby robione we wlasnym zakresie - tesciu instalacje wodno - kanalizacyjne i ogrzewanie, prace typu ocieplanie - samodzielnie, itp.itd.

Bede wdzieczna za wszelkie uwagi.
Joasia

----------


## Agnieszka1

> Witam,
> 
> Śledzę ostatnio ten wątek na bieżąco. Jestem z tych niedowiarków, którzy nie do końca wierzą, ze można zbudować tanio. Jednak mój mąż to optymista wielki.
> Chiałabym sie podczepić pod post *Zoldraka*. Zastanawiamy sie dokladnie nad tym samym projektem, z tych samych powodów - projekt prosty, w zwiazku z czym powinien być tani.
> 
> Jak myślicie na ile realne jest wybudowanie tego domu za 190 000 ? Dodam, ze kwota nie obejmowalalby dzialki oraz przylaczy. Bylaby to kwota jednynie na wszelkie oplaty, projekt no i budowe i wykonczenie. Zakladam, ze wiele prac byloby robione we wlasnym zakresie - tesciu instalacje wodno - kanalizacyjne i ogrzewanie, prace typu ocieplanie - samodzielnie, itp.itd.
> 
> Bede wdzieczna za wszelkie uwagi.
> Joasia


Joasia daj linka do tego projektu

----------


## Arek99

czytam, czytam i nerwy mi puszczają
bety życzę ci wybudowania za 50tys. ale ...
mieszkam od kilku tygodni w swoim domu ok.140m2
stan surowy wybudowałem za niecałe 50tys, ale w roku 2003. Wtedy ceny były dużo dużo niższe i prawie całą robociznę miałem własną. Wydałem tylko na murarzy ok.2000zł. Materiały tanie, z dużymi upustami, jedyna oszczędność jaką mógłbym jeszcze zrobić to zamiast dachówki kupić blachę.
Tak więc uważam, że wybudowanie stanu surowego domu 120m2 obecnie za 50tys. nie jest możliwe. Same materiały kosztuja więcej. Wszystkim, którzy jednak mają taką nadzieję życzę powodzenia, ale nie wciskajcie innym, że to możliwe.

----------


## Agnieszka1

> czytam, czytam i nerwy mi puszczają
> bety życzę ci wybudowania za 50tys. ale ...
> mieszkam od kilku tygodni w swoim domu ok.140m2
> stan surowy wybudowałem za niecałe 50tys, ale w roku 2003. Wtedy ceny były dużo dużo niższe i prawie całą robociznę miałem własną. Wydałem tylko na murarzy ok.2000zł. Materiały tanie, z dużymi upustami, jedyna oszczędność jaką mógłbym jeszcze zrobić to zamiast dachówki kupić blachę.
> Tak więc uważam, że wybudowanie stanu surowego domu 120m2 obecnie za 50tys. nie jest możliwe. Same materiały kosztuja więcej. Wszystkim, którzy jednak mają taką nadzieję życzę powodzenia, ale nie wciskajcie innym, że to możliwe.


o wlasnie !
I to jest to o czym pisalam wczesniej.

Arek gratuluje przeprowadzki   :big grin:  
Fajnie nie?   :big grin:

----------


## Joasiac

Oto link:
http://www.domfort.pl/projekt.php?id..._projektu=NINA

Chce tylko zaznaczyc, ze wykonczenie bedzie naprawde skromne - w tej cenie nie ma rowniez mebli i agd. Nie zamierzam klaść np. parkietu za 120 zl za m2  :smile:

----------


## Arek99

> o wlasnie !
> I to jest to o czym pisalam wczesniej.
> 
> Arek gratuluje przeprowadzki   
> Fajnie nie?


dzięki Agnieszka
mieszka sie super - 3 lata pracy, każde popołudnie, wszystkie soboty, cały urlop, ale warto było!!

----------


## Arek99

> Oto link:
> http://www.domfort.pl/projekt.php?id..._projektu=NINA
> 
> Chce tylko zaznaczyc, ze wykonczenie bedzie naprawde skromne - w tej cenie nie ma rowniez mebli i agd. Nie zamierzam klaść np. parkietu za 120 zl za m2


przy najtańszych materiałach, własnej robociźnie i bardzo dużym szczęściu 200tys mogłoby byc realne

zobacz sobie projekt muratora D06 - wg mnie jest nieco ciekawszy a równie prosty i tani

----------


## Agnieszka1

> Oto link:
> http://www.domfort.pl/projekt.php?id..._projektu=NINA
> 
> Chce tylko zaznaczyc, ze wykonczenie bedzie naprawde skromne - w tej cenie nie ma rowniez mebli i agd. Nie zamierzam klaść np. parkietu za 120 zl za m2


Joasia 190 to kwota jak najbardziej realna za ten dom - znaczy w przyblizeniu ( sam dom ) metodą gospodarczą. Tzn. zatrudniasz ekipy do budowy, materialy kupujesz sama i szukasz gdzie taniej.
Dach ma bardzo male nachylenie, jest dwuspadowy, prosta bryla, pow. uzytk. 93 mkw.
Mysle o domu w stanie wykonczonym - do zamieszkania.
Przylacza domu do granicy dzialki tez powinny sie zmiescic.
Oczywiscie wanna, kibelek , umywalka w rozsadnej cenie tez wchodzi w gre.
No i nawet jakies niedrogie meble kuchenne   :Wink2: 

To wszystko moim zdaniem oczywiscie    :Wink2:

----------


## Agnieszka1

> Napisał Agnieszka1
> 
> 
> o wlasnie !
> I to jest to o czym pisalam wczesniej.
> 
> Arek gratuluje przeprowadzki   
> Fajnie nie?  
> 
> ...


Napewno warto, my dom w rok wybudowalismy i to ekipą a czujemy satysfakcje , a co dopiero jak sie buduje wlasnymi rekoma.

----------


## Joasiac

Dziekuje Wam  :smile:

----------


## Alexs

Lekka przesada, za 190 tys to myslę, że z wykończeniem nawet taki domek można postawić, za 100 stan surowy zamknięty z tynkami i 90 na wykończenie i instalacje. Miesięc temu murarz mi wyceniał materiał i robociznę na 75 tys razem z dachem za ten projekt :
http://www.projekty.murator.pl/proje...83&IdKolekcji=
nie sądzę żeby przez miesiac tak podskoczyły ceny. Nie ma co się sugerować  niektórymi postami tylko samemu sprecyzować swoje potrzeby odnośnie wykończenia przede wszystkim na tym można zaoszczędzić i zaczynać.

----------


## Agnieszka1

> *Lekka przesada, za 190 tys to myslę, że z wykończeniem nawet taki domek można postawić*, za 100 stan surowy zamknięty z tynkami i 90 na wykończenie i instalacje. Miesięc temu murarz mi wyceniał materiał i robociznę na 75 tys razem z dachem za ten projekt :
> http://www.projekty.murator.pl/proje...83&IdKolekcji=
> nie sądzę żeby przez miesiac tak podskoczyły ceny. Nie ma co się sugerować  niektórymi postami tylko samemu sprecyzować swoje potrzeby odnośnie wykończenia przede wszystkim na tym można zaoszczędzić i zaczynać.


A toz pisalismy ze sie da   :big grin:  
Ja nawet pisalam ze z wykonczeniem i meblami   :big grin:  
czytasz te posciki wyzej ?   :Wink2:

----------


## Joasiac

No to widze ze slusznie moj maz jest optymista :smile: 
Nasze wymagania odnosnie wykonczenia naprawde sa skromne.

----------


## Agnieszka1

> No to widze ze slusznie moj maz jest optymista
> Nasze wymagania odnosnie wykonczenia naprawde sa skromne.


To bierzcie sie za budowe   :Wink2:  
Projekt fajny, mily i przytulny dom.
A nasze wymagania malyly wraz z posuwajaca sie wykonczeniowka   :Lol:  
Chcialam do samego salonu deski jatoba   :big grin:  koszt 150zl/mkw - polozylismy panele za 60/mkw - i jest fajnie.
Chcialam na korytarze, hol i kuchnie gresy Nowej Gali - koszt 180zl/mkw   :Lol:  
Polozylismy chinskie za 50   :big grin:   sa super.
Joasiac bedzie oki, budujcie sie i mieszkajcie   :Wink2:

----------


## MALWOWA

tak sobie czytam i ponownie dochodzę do wniosku że " bogaty nigdy nie zrozumie biednego " czy to taka filozofia przeczytać dziennik Beti . Tam wsszystko jest opisane nie trzeba będac nawet liderem forum   :Confused:  wyważać otwartych drzwi . Prawdopodobnie gdyby dobrze policzyć to większość domów w Polsce powstała metodą gospodarczą tzn. taką  jaką stosuje Beti . I jakoś dla mnie jest normalne że ma ktoś wujka, szwagra kuzyna :murarza cieślę a nawet własny las pomimo 50 lat socjalizmu .Przecież wszyscy fachowcy żyją w Polsce i mają rodziny.Też mnie nie dziwi że dużo prac na budowie wykonuje się samemu, bądźmy szczerzy to nie są specjalnie skomplikowane prace . Wystarczy 1 majster na budowie . A jeżeli zarabia się 1000 pln na miesiąc a pomocnik murarza chce 2000 pln;to robiąc przy swoim domu jesteśmy 1000 pln/miesiąc do przodu   :smile:  mam do czynienienia z budowami w dużym mieście i na wsi . Te drugie są o wiele przyjemniejsze. Znacznie mniej jest nowobogackich inwestorów -parweniuszy . Warszawka sobie ,prowincja sobie ja kibicuję ...
Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich którzy przyłożyli kroplę potu do Swojego DOMU.
 [/b]

----------


## Mariusz2005

Witam.
Nie rozumiem. Ja chce wybudować moją chawirę za pomocą firmy za 105-110 tys zł. Mam:
1.działkę
2. uzbrojenie (prąd woda gaz kanaliza) podciągnięte do miejsca posadowieniu domu. 
3. załatwiona całą papierologię.
I co nie zmieszcze się z wykończeniówką (zwykły gres na podłogach za 30-40 zł /mkw) skoro firma mi tbiecuje na papiersze razem z robocizną.
Miesjce posadowienia domu okolice Koszalina.

----------


## _Beti_

do Agnieszki
żadna z cen nie jest wzięta z sufitu, wszystko jest w dzienniku, ale oczywiście mogę odpowiedzieć na twoje pytania
wynajęliśmy tylko murarzy sami byliśmy pomocnikami, dniówka murarza to jakieś 100-150zł murowali z tego co pamiętam całość z kominami jakieś 20dni 
więźbę też stawialiśmy sami, naszym wodzem był cieśla który wziął 200zł za jeden dzień roboty
fundamenty i piwnice robiliśmy sami szalowaliśmy i zbroiliśmy sami
mąż wynajął tylko blacharza 1700zł

strop oczywiście nad poddaszem był ocieplany, są nawet zdjęcia   :Wink2:  
jeśli mam strop nad poddaszem to po co mam jeszcze strych ocieplac wełną przecież tam nikt nie będzie mieszkać  :ohmy:   (zobacz zdjęcia w dzienniku jak to wygląda )
cegła z allegro naprawdę kosztowała 38gr kupiona w 2005r
drzewo na więźbę miałam z swojego lasu, sami je ścięliśmy, teść wynajął tylko auto żeby je przywieść do tartaku, a swoją drogo w tartaku też sie nasze chłopaki orobili  :Roll:  
deski na szalunki też miałam ze swojego lasu
stemple kupiliśmy
geodeta za wytyczenie granic faktycznie wziął 150, ponieważ wytyczał tylko 3 punkty a brał 50zł za punkt
kierownika budowy  mam za 600zł ale zapłaciłam mu na razie tylko 200
wszystkie te dane sa w dzienniku, trzeba tylko poczytać  :Wink2:  
Piszę tu dziennik bo chcę w nim opowiedzieć swoja historie a jednocześnie chcę zapisać wszystkie dane i ceny żeby nie bez dowodu mówić i przekonywać kogoś że da się tanio zbudować dom

Każdy z forumowiczów może przeczytać mój dziennik i zrozumieć dlaczego wybudowałam w takich pieniądzach dom  :cool: 
Ale ja nikogo nie namawiam, bo jak piszesz każdy ma inną sytuacje

----------


## ja14

Agnieszka nie będzie czytać dziennika bo ona wie lepiej, że się nie da.  :Wink2:

----------


## vib

mialem dzisiaj fajna rozmowe z bliskim znajmomym, ktory siedzi w branzy - po prostu prowadzi firme budowlana od lat i zyje z budow i remontow: jakis czas temu dalem mu projekt i kosztorys ktory mialem i poprosilem zeby w wolnym czasie nad tym usiadl i sie zainteresowal i wyrazil potem swoja opinie co do realnosci projektu i kosztow
jego konkluzja: jak bym dla siebie robil (on  :big tongue:  ) to spokojnie da rade
teraz tylko musze go przekonac, zeby podjal sie tego "jak dla siebie"  :smile:   :smile:  

Pzdr.
vib

----------


## anstak

> Własnie kończę stan surowy otwarty. Dom z użytkowym poddaszem, dach dwuspadowy, po podłogach 155 m (użytk. ok 135), doklejony garaż 40 m nakryty dachem pulpitowym (przedłużenie dachu znad domu). Poroton, dachówka miedziana plus Roben, beton, bloczki betonowe i strop z betoniarni bez vatu, drzewo z tartaku bez vatu, robocizna: prace murarskie 10 500, cieśla i dekarz też 10 500 (rzeźbione krokwie i nadbitka), hydraulik 500, kominy klinkierowe, wylewane schody, chudziak, 2 tarasy. Wszystko razem ok. 78 000. Ze ściankami działowymi z suporeksu i kanałem w garażu. Tyle razem z popierologią.



Bez vatu i bez vatu czyli wszystko bez faktury... Czy powinnam gratulowac sprytu? Tak też się czasem da ale czy to fair?

----------


## anstak

Aha chciałam dodać, ze poczytałam dziennik Beti i jestem pod ogromnym (pozytywnym)wrazeniem. 

Ale Beti ma po prostu mnóstwo szczęscia i zbieg wielu pozytywnych czynników  pozwoli je jak sadze osiagnac sukces- to  m.in zdolna i pracowita rodzinka, własny las i umiejętnośc kupowania cegły na allegro :smile: .

Robocizna jest więc praktycznie za darmo i a poza tym te podkarpackie ceny....

Jednak nie zmieniam zdania co do zasady...po prostu jeden wyjątek potwierdza regułę.

----------


## Edybre

Tego zaoszczędzonego vatu to raptem 1800 po odliczeniu różnicy, którą można odzyskać z US. Czy to jest fair? Pozostawiam to na swoim sumieniu.

----------


## artureski

Jak to - da się, jak niedasie. To co podaje Beti to eksterema - jestem pod pozytywnym wrażeniem. Różne miejsca - różne realia - różne finanse; to jedyna konkluzja, było o tym nie raz. Cegła za 39 gr jest u mnie w kuchni i salonie (nietynkowana). Wkurza mnie tylko to ciągłe "nie da sie" - wtrącę wiec swoje zadaszone z oknami 70 tys (chałupa 9 na 14 z suporeksu, chudziak, ścianki bez tynku. styropian 12 zaklejowany, okna pełny kolor Vidok,drzwi wejściowe,  blacha na dachu bez okien , bez stropu - są tylko belki drewniane, do tego styropian  10 na podłogi zakupiony...) pozdrawiam serdecznie - da sie.

----------


## irreality

Rzeczywistość nie jest jakaś sama w sobie. Jest taka jaką chcemy aby była i w jaką wierzymy.   :cool:  

Przykład Beti z rodziną to może i faktycznie przypadek ekstremalny, ale dowodzący że można tanio wybudować dom. Cywilizację zbudowali ludzie którzy wierzyli, że im się uda własnymi siłami coś osiągnąć... reszta tylko od nich kupuje   :Lol:  

Każdy musi udzielić sobie odpowiedzi czy zasuwać w pracy czy na budowie - ja kiedyś sądziłem, że wolę to pierwsze... ale ostatnio gruntownie remontuję stare mieszkanie i odkryłem w pracy przy tym "radość tworzenia" i cały czas odsuwam w przyszłość moment kiedy najmę do tego fachowców (najpierw miałem wizję, że im tylko zapłacę  :wink:  )... może idzie i wolno (ale gdzie mi się spieszy?), może i człowiek zmęczony i mięśnie bolą (ale kondycja się poprawia, brzuszek spadł i na karnet na siłownie płacić nie trzeba...), może i ciężko (ale wszyscy najbliżsi pomagają ochoczo w czym mogą)... nagle odkryłem, że mam 40 dni niewykorzystanego i zaległego urlopu... nagle soboty nie trzeba spędzać przy komputerze... o korzyściach z "niewydania" pieniędzy nie wspomne. 

Póki co jedynymi fachowcami byli z firmy montującej okna... tu ze względu na gwarancję, ceny materiału, możliwość popełnienia błędów montażowych oraz "kluczowość" w konstrukcji i funkcjonalności mieszkania nie zdecydowałbym się na to samodzielnie...

A wszystkim sceptykom zapracowanym kilkanaście godzin na dobę w biurach radzę jednak wybrać się "w teren" poza nasze aglomeracje gdzie wszystko jest koszmarnie drogie (my też  :wink:  ). W całym kraju powstają domy. W małych miasteczkach i wioskach. Domy - pod względem standardu wykończenia i ozdobności architektonicznej nie jakieś rezydencje i pałace. Ale o dużym metrażu i z rozmachem...

A straszące gdzie niegdzie rudery to jednak w większości efekty hiperinflacji... 

Jeżeli każdy z tych budujących ma na ten cel 400 tys. zł to żyjemy w naprawdę bogatym kraju...

A wracając do tematu taniego budowania - proponuję tylko konkretne debaty - czyli co i kto za ile zapłacił. Bez ogólników -  i z rozbiciem na konstrukcje, instalacje i fanaberie czyli wykończeniówkę.

Agnieszka1 dała do salonu panele 60 zł/m2 chociaż podobała jej się deska 150 zł/m2. 

A ja bym dał góra za 25 zł/m2 paneli (ha... jeszcze nie najtańsze bo są i za 15 zł/m2 i to w sklepie, na Allegro nie szukałem...) - bo dawanie takiej kasy za kawałek sklejki wiórowej z laminatem i obrazkiem deski jakoś mnie nie kręci... co więcej nie potrafiłbym sam sobie wytłumaczyć takiego szaleństwa  :wink:  

Na 35 m2 salonu mamy kwoty: 5250 zł (marzenia Agnieszki1), 2100 zł (realia Agnieszki1) lub 875 zł (marzenia Irreality)... aż strach jak zaczniemy analizować inne elementy nie? 

A jak bym zapytał czy za 1000 zł dam radę zrobić jakąś podłogę salonie to pół by mnie zakrzyczała, że niedoszacowałem o 100% albo 500%? A drugie pół udawadniałaby, że potrzebny mi parkiet dębowy albo deska barlinecka. A Beti napisałaby, że spokojnie bo jej wyszło 200 zł na cały salon... 150 zł klej do wiórów, 50 zł za laminat - wzorki słojów narysowała sama z mężem i mieli z tego frajdę a wióry zostały za darmo z cięcia więźby w tartaku   :big grin:  A forum się kręci i o to chodzi...  :wink: 

(Beti nie obraź się przypadkiem - ja jestem pełen podziwu i naprawde jesteście "my heroes" do naśladowania - musze mieć jednak jakiś przykład do anegdoty)

Więc nie dajmy się zwariować... czego sobie i Państwu życzę. A teraz z powrotem do roboty bo świt nadejdzie a ja się na forum obijam...

----------

> ...Przykład Beti z rodziną to może i faktycznie przypadek ekstremalny, ale dowodzący że można tanio wybudować dom...


nie ekstremalny ...
mieszkam niedaleko *_Beti_* i znam realia budowania na podkarpaciu ...

nie zatrudniałem zadnej ekipy ani firmy
dom wybudował mi *jeden* murarz (zmarł w tym roku w wieku 90 lat ...)
murował u mnie mając grubo ponad 80 lat ... 
Jego "dniówka" wynosiła 70 PLN za 10 godzin pracy ... (kilka lat temu ...)
sciany nośne parteru postawił w 11 dni ( sciana trójwarstwowa), kominy murowalismy wspolnie
na podaszu sciany zewnetrzne ( jednowarstwówka bez kominów i wewnetrznych) wymurował w dwa dni ... 

sciany szczytowe i kominy ponad dachem ponad tydzień - nie pamietam dokładnie ale jakies 8- 10 dni
(dla wyjasnienia - mam 3 stropy - jak u *Beti*) 


> ...Oczekujesz komentarzy?
> Masz
> pokaz mi firme ktora wybuduje Ci stan surowy tegoz domu za 2500 tys   Bo reszta to koparki i inne ( raczej sprzet niz robocizna ale to szczegol).
> Jak znajdziesz to prosze o namiarek   ...


to do *Agnieszka1* ... policz sobie sama - proste liczenie bo bez narzutów (bez zysku i kosztów posrednich) dołóz kilka dni na sciany nosne wewnetrzne poddasza i kominy (9 oczek)
a namiary ... "mojego" murarza szukaj w Niebie ...  :smile: 

pzdr

----------


## Acidtea

Nie ma co się kłócić o ceny. Różne mogą być ceny za 1m2 na gotowo. Od 1300 do 3000, a i więcej się zdarzy. 
Faktycznie, jeśli ktoś pisze, że minimum 2000 za m2 to raczej jest z mazowieckiego.

Ale tak naprawdę, ile osób już się wprowadziło, a jeszcze nie skończyło? 
Mało kto, ma tyle pieniędzy, że skończyć wszystko na tip-top.

----------


## Acidtea

irreality, podzielam Twoje zdanie.

----------


## ksieciu

Jak wiekszosc z Was jestem pozytywnie zaskoczona faktem budowy stanu surowego zamknietego u Beti za 50 tys. Sama tak bym chciala. Ale wybralismy dom parterowy, wiec od razu duzo wiecej idzie kasy w fundamenty (beton, stal, bloczki).
Dom budujemy o powierzchni 155 + 33 garaż (w obrysie 19,5 m x 16 m) - wariacje na temat 'rodzinnego' D26 z kolekcji muratora (projekt indywidualny)
- fundamenty - stan "0" do chudziaka - *21 tys.*
- sciany z bloczkow silikatowych (bloczki 2,22 zl/szt, nadproża (1600 zl), cegla czerwona na kominy 0,6 zl/szt, klej 1250 zl, cement 380zl/t) koszt *17 tys* (razem z działowkami)
- strop terriva - koszt *15,5 tys*
- drewno na więźbę, deski do deskowania, deski na szalunek, wychodek, drewniaczek na materiały i narzedzia - *21 tys.*
- materiały pomocnicze typu papa, gwoździe, wkrety do szybkiego montazu ect... - *5 tys.*
- robocizna (wynajeta ekipa) - *31 tys.*

Dom przed zimą ma stanąć w stanie surowym zamkniętym bez stolarki.
Koszt wydaje mi sie przyzwoity (nie udalo mi sie taniej kupic materiałów) - *110,5 tys.*

Oczywiście oboje pracujemy, mieszkamy na swoim wiec trzeba jakos utrzymac mieszkanie, dzieci, samochody ect... nie ma opcji rzucenia pracy i zajecia sie budową 24h/dobę.
Bierzemy kredyt i mam nadzieję ze za 150tys uda nam sie w przyszlym roku wykonczyć nasz domek.

----------


## 26kW

> ja rozumie ze niektórzy z was bardzo ciężko pracują na swoje spore wypłaty  ,  ale ludzie dajcie spokój dajcie szanse cos wybudować i ludziom młodym i biedniejszym od was, my budujemy o wiele wolniej ale skutecznie


*Beti* jestem pełen podziwu za zaradność, świetnie jest też prowadzony dziennik budowy !  Większość budujących jednak pracuje zawodowo i jest zmuszonych na wynajęcie ekipy budowlanej . W normalnej pracy wolny czas to dopiero po 16.00 i wcześniej nie ma szans. Oczywiscie osoba "techniczna" też coś może sama zrobić ale po pracy  :smile: . 

pozdrawiam

----------


## _Beti_

dziękuje wszystkim za słowa podziwu  :cool:  
ale te wszystkie pochwały należą się tak naprawdę przede wszystkim mojemu mężowi, teściowi, całej rodzince i sąsiadom bo to są bohaterowie mojego dziennika   :Wink2:  bez nich nie miałabym o czym pisać  :sad:  
Trzymam kciuki za wszystkich inwestorów i tych bogatych i biednych   :Wink2:

----------


## irreality

Jak praca jest od 9tej do 17-18 tej bo jest przymusowa "przerwa na lunch" albo inne wynalazki... doliczając czasy dojazdu wypadające w szczycie komunikacyjnym na trasach: dom - praca - budowa - dom to może się okazać że "za dnia" jest naprawdę mało czasu. No ale co zrobić...w mniejszym mieście nie ma przynajmniej tak koszmarnych korków...

----------


## jabko

> ...- strop terriva - koszt *15,5 tys*
> - drewno na więźbę, deski do deskowania, deski na szalunek, wychodek, drewniaczek na materiały i narzedzia - *21 tys.*
> ....


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Miałem już nie wchodzić do wątku o tanim budowaniu ale to mnie przeraziło.
Mam strop drewniany więc potrzebowałem z definicji więcej drewna niż standartowo a na tartaku zapłaciłem 8600zł (belki na strop, cała więźba, słupy, deski wiatrowe, murłaty, stęple, deski na szalunki, wieńce itp - dosłownie wszystko)
8600zł
A tutaj widze w sumie za to samo 36500zł

Rozbieżność straszna   :Roll:

----------


## Xena z Xsary

> Napisał ksieciu
> 
> ...- strop terriva - koszt *15,5 tys*
> - drewno na więźbę, deski do deskowania, deski na szalunek, wychodek, drewniaczek na materiały i narzedzia - *21 tys.*
> ....
> 
> 
>     
> Miałem już nie wchodzić do wątku o tanim budowaniu ale to mnie przeraziło.
> ...


stary po rpostu dorwałeś jakieś tanie drewno przyznaj się;P

----------


## andrzejka

> Oto link:
> http://www.domfort.pl/projekt.php?id..._projektu=NINA
> 
> Chce tylko zaznaczyc, ze wykonczenie bedzie naprawde skromne - w tej cenie nie ma rowniez mebli i agd. Nie zamierzam klaść np. parkietu za 120 zl za m2


Fajny prosty domek  :cool:  
Ja twierdzę ze sie da wybudowac za te pieniądze  :cool:

----------


## ksieciu

*Jablko* to wszystko zalezy od powierzchni domu i dachu.
Nasz dom jest parterowy o powierzchni prawie 190 m2 (razem z garazem) - materialy na strop terriva udalo mi sie kupic bez Vatu   :oops:  wiec i tak jest taniej o 22% poza tym u mnie dochodzi jeszcze beton B20 do zalania stropu a to jest u nas koszt 175 zl / m3.
A dach no coz to tez jest nie do porownania. Moj ma 381m2 do tego pelne deskowanie, slupy drewniane w ilosci 7 szt podtrzymujace dach nad tarasem i wejsciem + domek drewniany o wymiarach 3x5 m + wychodek + wszystkie deski do szalunkow (ok. 4 m3). To wszysztko dalo cene 21 tys. Moim zdaniem to tez nie drogo, bo drewno kupilismy w tartaku tez bez Vatu   :oops:   (czyli znowu ok 22% taniej). Sama wiezba ze slupami to u nas 16m3 do tego deski do deskowania prawie 10m3 to juz daje 26m3, drewniaczek z montazem,wychodek z montazem, transport ect....
Zreszta co ja się bede tlumaczyla. Tyle nas to wynioslo. Dla jednych drogo dla drugich tanio.

----------


## jabko

Xena drewno kupowałem normalnie po 600zł za m3

Ksieciu rzecywiście dachu mam 200m2 a stropu 100m2.

Więc jak widać w kosztach najważniejszy jest chyba projekt a dopiero później własna praca.   :cry:

----------


## jea

Witam wszystkich  :big grin:   ..."wierzących i nie"
Napiszę trochę przewrotnie. Czy wiecie kto to jest wynalazca?  :ohmy:  
Wszyscy dookoła wiedzą, że tego nie da się zrobić. Tylko on jeden tego nie wie i to robi. Ciekawe jak?  :ohmy:  
*Beti* tak trzymaj  :Lol:  i pozdrawiam  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## anpi

> Więc jak widać w kosztach najważniejszy jest chyba projekt a dopiero później własna praca.


Dokładnie!

----------


## miol

> Witam wszystkich   ..."wierzących i nie"
> Napiszę trochę przewrotnie. Czy wiecie kto to jest wynalazca?  
> Wszyscy dookoła wiedzą, że tego nie da się zrobić. Tylko on jeden tego nie wie i to robi. Ciekawe jak?  
> *Beti* tak trzymaj  i pozdrawiam


To nie jest kwestia wiary a jak część osób już wspomniała uwarunkowań lokalnych i sytuacji danej osoby. Mój brat buduje się na wsi i oczywiście bez kredytu i na pewno tanio ale..., sam ma sporo czasu więc dużo wykonuje sam, murarza i pomocników miał z tej samej wsi więc cena też nie była wysoka, o betonie z gruszki to tam nie słyszeli więc wszystko robione z betoniarki więc ze względu na własną robociznę wyszło taniej, własne drewno i piasek, własna działka, media w drodze, z papierów to tylko geodeta bo już adaptację to mu zrobił urzędnik wrysowując budynek w mapę (nieodpłatnie) itd. Dla odmiany w mojej sytuacji dochodzi koszt doprowadzenia mediów, koszt papierów, każdą drobnostkę muszę kupić (łącznie z zapewnieniem prądu - agregat,paliwo), muszę zatrudnić ekipę, która robi "na wyjeździe" czyli od razu kosztuje więcej (taki wiejski murarz nie przyjedzie do mnie bo on jest przyzwyczajony, że sobie cały dzień muruje a na noc idzie do domu odpocząć), sam niewiele zrobie ze względów czasowych i trzeba też mieć narzędzia. Tak, że wykonanie samych fundamentów (szczególnie po ostatnich podwyżkach) wyniesie mnie ok.23tys a to nawet nie jest stan "0"
A i jeszcze jeden element, on może się nie spieszyć z budową bo ma gdzie mieszkać ja muszę płacić za wynajem i zależy mi na szybkim zbudowaniu, więc czasami przepłacę aby przyspieszyć budowę.

----------


## marcinpszczyna

Ja na samym początku gdy zabierałem się za budowę to także wyślałem że się zmieszczę w 100.000 zł. Dom parterowy z poddaszem użytkowym około 140 m2, prosty dach dwuspadowy około 200 m2 powierchni. Budowa zaczęta w maju 2004 roku.
Niestety....
Na dzień dzisiejszy na 1,5 miesiąca przed wprowadzeniem się wychodzi około 120.000 zł .... a góra nie wykończona, dach pokryty papą na deskowaniu, bez tynku na ścianach na zewnątrz, bez tarasu, bez schodów wewnątrz i kominka.
A wydawała mi się że zmieszczę się w kwocie 100.000 zł.  :cry:  
I jeszcze jedno - wszystkie prace na budowie wykonywane własnymi siłami bez zatrudniania firm i fachowców - tylko do więźby zatrudniony cieśla który skasował 2.500 zł - reszta sami.
To jeżeli chodzi o odpowiedź dla autora postu.
Beti pozdrawiam i tak trzymaj. Gdyby nie wiara w własne cztery ścniany to dawno bym tym wszystkim rzucił.
Nie wszystkich stać na wzięcie 200.000 zł albo więcej kredytu i "budować". Reszta buduje własnymi siłami i przy pomocy rodziny. Nie wszystkim płacą w pracy za godziny nadliczbowe - conajwyżej można dostać wolne. Ja też bym wolał siedzieć w pracy i zarabiać pieniądze.
Z tego co się orientuję to milion z hakiem jest podatników z drugiej grupy podatkowej - co z tymi co są w pierwszej grupie, czy bank przy dochodzie rocznym w granicy 30000 zł, 3-4 członkach rodziny udzieli kredytu 200.000 zł - raczej nie. Trzeba wziąść wszystko we własne ręce i zacząć działać.
Pozdrawiam i jeżeli kogoś uraziłem to przepraszam.

----------


## Ania26

Witam, bardzo dużo naczytałam się waszych wypowiedzi. I .... wcale nie jestem przerażona. To jest moje marzenie od kilku lat i tak łatwo się nie poddam.  Nawet jeśli przekroczymy magiczną kwotę 100.000. A już na wiosnę startujemy z budową domku EWA z Horyzontu.   :big grin:

----------


## jea

> Witam, bardzo dużo naczytałam się waszych wypowiedzi. I .... wcale nie jestem przerażona. To jest moje marzenie od kilku lat i tak łatwo się nie poddam.  Nawet jeśli przekroczymy magiczną kwotę 100.000. A już na wiosnę startujemy z budową domku EWA z Horyzontu.


i nie słuchaj tych co Ci będą mówili, że się nie da. Twarda masz być nie mientka.  :Wink2:

----------


## el-ka

Magiczne 100 tys. to na pewno przekroczysz, ale są przecież kredyty i będzie motywacja żeby zarabiać. Aby oszczędzić na tym domku, to na pewno zlikwiduj balkon, który taki śliczny to jest tylko w aranżacji. Tak naprawdę, to nie jest użyteczny, a plyta balkonu to potężny mostek termiczny, chyba, że zrobisz go np. z płyty Ytong lub super zaizolujesz, a to kosztuje. Balustrada - ładna!, a nie ordynarne tralki to kupa kasy, kafelki na balkonie wraz z systemem izolacji to następny pieniądz. Można zostawić te długie okna i dać tylko rurki metalowe - taka namiastka balkonu, ale w takich małych pokojach, to lepsze jest normalne okno - i tańsze! Tarasy lepiej nie wylewane i kafelkowane, ale na gruncie z ładnej kostki betonowej lub drewna. Zastanów się też, czy potrzebujesz tyle okien dachowych - każde ok. 800 stów, a wcale nie są takie praktyczne. Tam gdzie są okna w ścianie można z nich zrezygnować.  POWODZENIA! My budujemy Sosenkę - też niskobudżetowo. Zaczynamy w przyszłym roku na wiosnę. Ewa to fajny domek, myślałam nad nim, ale nam był potrzebny jeszcze  jeden pokój na dole - dla Babci. No i mamy wjazd od zachodu i słońce z przodu domu.

----------


## anpi

> plyta balkonu to potężny mostek termiczny, chyba, że zrobisz go np. z płyty Ytong lub super zaizolujesz, a to kosztuje.


Ytong może jest drogi, ale izolacja - nie. Mam balkon zaizolowany od wszystkich stron styropianem FS20 4 cm. Kosztowało to kilkaset złotych.

----------


## el-ka

Może i tak, ale sam styropian to nie wszystko. Pomyśl o kafelkach, pożądnie położonych, balustradzie. Jeśli balkon ma zdobić, to musi być ładny, ajeśli oszczędzasz, to lepiej na bajerach niż rzeczach faktycznie ważncyh. okno balkonowe też jest droższe. Nie mówię, że balko jest "be", ale w domku Ewa, to będzie chyba wychodził na bok działki, więc nie zdobi specjalnie elewacji, za to stanowi super punkt widokowy do sąsiada. Co do wietrzenia bielizny na balkonie, to te klimaty mi nie pasują, nie chciałabym widzieć cudzych betów - nawet w hafcie angielskim, a i swoich nie pokazuję wszystkim. A co do wyjścia porankiem - to dużo fajniej wyjść z kawką do ogrodu niż na balkon w koszulce nocnej   :Wink2:  A za klkaset złotych, to masz fajne roślinki do ogrodu lub jakieś mebelki na taras. Przy kończeniu budowy to zawsze tych "kilka" stów brakuje. Myślę, że koszt calego balkonu to znacznie więcej niż kilka stów, a najstraszniejsze są nie wykończone przez lata balkony, bo inwestor woli mieć np. meble do kuchni niż balustradkę lub podłogę kafelkowaną w łazience niż na balkonie. Oczywiście to uawgi do "niskobudżetowców". A jeśli ktoś bardzo, bardzo pragnie mieć balkon i bez tego nie wyobraża sobie poranków w swoim wymarzonym domku - to oczywiście ma do tego prawo i będzie wybierał priorytety.

----------


## anpi

No tak, ale balustrady i kafelków nie można podciągnąć pod pozycję "ocieplenie płyty balkonu". A co do kosztów balkonu - wolę kupić np. tańszą wannę i farby niż rezygnować z balkonu. Wannę można wymienić, ściany i tak będę musiał pomalować jeszcze raz za kilka lat. Ale balkonu sobie już nie dobuduję  :big grin:

----------


## el-ka

No to ty musisz mieć balkon, bo jak będziesz bez niego nieszczęśliwy i żałował przez całe życie, to nie ma o czym mówić! W końcu Romeo i Julia bez balkonu, tocałkiem bez sensu ! Praktyczność do bólu też jest straszna.  :Lol:  A i pewnie tę kasę zaoszczędzoną na balkonie, to gdzieś się przetraci na jakieś głupie błędy. Ale jeśli balkon nie jest dla kogoś konieczny, to lepiej wydać na coś innego.

----------


## anpi

Dokładnie! Zależy kto co lubi. Ja np. bardzo lubię widok z balkonu. I wolę zrezygnować z czegoś innego niż z balkonu.  :big grin:

----------


## Ania26

Bardzo dziękuje za słowa otuchy. Jeśli chodzi o balkon - to równiez uważam że jest on zbędny. Balkony sa dobre i potrzebne ale w blokach. Ale rozumiem tych wszystkich, którzy uważają że muszą go mieć.

----------


## daggulka

A ja będe miała balkon....w zasadzie to moje dziewczyny będa miały.....bo to z ich pokoi będzie wejście (juz widzę te kłótnie -chyba będę musiała przedzielić go na pół  :Wink2:  ). Ale myślę sobie że to nie jest aż taki duży koszt żebym musiała z niego rezygnować. No i przydaje się czasem....choćby po to żeby w lato mogły sobie pościel wywietrzyć   :big grin:  .
A co do taniego budowania to na razie jestem gołosłowna , bo zaczynamy na wiosnę 2007 i nie zamierzam wydać więcj niż 200000 na naszą Zośkę. Ale jak już wybuduję to na pewno opiszę czy mi się udało w tej kwocie zmieścić   :big grin:  ....właściwie to nie ma innego wyjścia....musi starczyć   :Wink2:  .
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## el-ka

Anpi, zwracam honor! Twój domek rzeczywiście musi mieć balkon, bo on jest tzw. "integralną częścią" - nie jest głupio doklejony, ani z ohydną balustradką "kutą", nie wymaga też ekskluzywnych rozwiązań. Bryła domu - szeroka bardzo by stracila na usunięciu balkonu, natomiast nie lubię "doklejonych, pretensjonalnych balkoników. Z przyjemnością przeglądałam Twój dziennik.   :smile:  Domek jest praktyczny i śliczny. Jedno masz tylko ryzyko z tym balkonem łączącym sypialnie, że dzieciaczki będą Was w nocy podglądać przez balkon!   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## MALWOWA

*Marcin Kapituła* lepiej niczego nie zakładać na 100% , można mieć dom 60m2  z płaskim dachem ogrzewanie kominkiem c.w.u z bojlera i ze 100 tyś jaeszcze na autko zostanie   :smile:  , a podrożała tylko część materiałów typu ; pustaki, stal ,cement a 2/3 kosztów to wykończeniówka   :smile:

----------


## jea

> *Marcin Kapituła* lepiej niczego nie zakładać na 100% , można mieć dom 60m2  z płaskim dachem ogrzewanie kominkiem c.w.u z bojlera i ze 100 tyś jaeszcze na autko zostanie   , a podrożała tylko część materiałów typu ; pustaki, stal ,cement a 2/3 kosztów to wykończeniówka


I targować się trzeba  :Wink2:

----------


## ja14

> Witam,
> 
> wydaje mi się że dom za 100 000 zł w obecnych czasach na 100% jest niemożliwy do wybudowania, materiały budowlane przecież w ostatnim roku podrożały o ok. 20-50%.
> 
> pozdrawiam
> 
> PS. jeżeli jest taki magik który wybuduje domy za 100 000 zł chętnie zatrudnię go do budowy nawet 5 szt


A ile płacisz?  :Wink2:

----------


## ja14

To musi być nie tylko magik ale i frajer.  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## rescuemen

> Witam!
> Chciałam trochę dodać otuchy życzę wszystkim powodzenia w realizacji swoich marzeń.


Uważam że świetnie Wam poszło. 
Uważam również że jeśli kogoś stać na troszkę więcej kredytu ( ma możliwość wzięcia i spłacania) to powinien jednak więcej prac scedować na innych ludzi, po to by przy tym kominku nie zasnąć ze zmęczenia  :wink: 
I mieć jeszcze siłę się tym wszystkim cieszyć.
Pozdrawiam i gratuluję.

----------


## Anher1968

DZIEŃ DOBRY CZY KTOŚ MÓGŁBY MI POWIEDZIEĆ ILE KOSZTOWAŁBY TEN DOM STAN SUROWY ZAMKNIĘTY DACH POKRYTY BLACHODACHÓWKĄ JAK NAJTAŃSZE ROZWIĄZANIA CHODZI O PROJEKT ORZESZEK 2
http://www.domfort.pl/?p=szczegoly&id=228

DZIĘKUJE ZA WSZELKIE INFORMACJE SZUKAM MAŁEGO, TANIEGO A ZARAZEM FUNKCJONALNEGO DOMKU OBECNIE MIESZKAM W 40 M WIEC TA POWIERZCHNIA JEST IDEALNA, A MOŻE KTOŚ PODPOWIE JAKIŚ INNY PROJEKT TANI W BUDOWIE

----------


## WanKon

Bez szans, nawet mały

----------


## Anher1968

nie uwazam ze 99 m to wielki dom  sredni tez nie jest wiec jak go nazwać??????????????

----------


## anpi

> Anpi, zwracam honor! Twój domek rzeczywiście musi mieć balkon, bo on jest tzw. "integralną częścią" - nie jest głupio doklejony, ani z ohydną balustradką "kutą", nie wymaga też ekskluzywnych rozwiązań. Bryła domu - szeroka bardzo by stracila na usunięciu balkonu, natomiast nie lubię "doklejonych, pretensjonalnych balkoników. Z przyjemnością przeglądałam Twój dziennik.   Domek jest praktyczny i śliczny. Jedno masz tylko ryzyko z tym balkonem łączącym sypialnie, że dzieciaczki będą Was w nocy podglądać przez balkon!


Pomyśleliśmy o wszystkim - balkon łączy tylko 2 sypialnie, obie będą dzieci. Nasza będzie trzecia, po stronie północnej  :cool:  Jesteśmy więc bezpieczni. A w razie bardziej wysublimowanych igraszek możemy się przenieść do mojego gabinetu na parterze. Tam też będzie rozkładana kanapa  :big grin:

----------


## rescuemen

> DZIEŃ DOBRY CZY KTOŚ MÓGŁBY MI POWIEDZIEĆ ILE KOSZTOWAŁBY TEN DOM STAN SUROWY ZAMKNIĘTY DACH POKRYTY BLACHODACHÓWKĄ JAK NAJTAŃSZE ROZWIĄZANIA CHODZI O PROJEKT ORZESZEK 2


Mylę że zamkniesz się kwotš ok 180 -200 tysięcy jeli będziesz wybierał naprawdę nie drogie materiały. 
Wszystko to detale , brama Hormana a Winiowskiego to różnica kilku stówek, i tak na każdym kroku.
Mówię o stanie "do wejcia z gratami"
Bšd ostrożny w wybieraniu materiałów.
Pozdro

----------


## NOTO

> Napisał Anher1968
> 
> DZIEŃ DOBRY CZY KTOŚ MÓGŁBY MI POWIEDZIEĆ ILE KOSZTOWAŁBY TEN DOM STAN SUROWY ZAMKNIĘTY DACH POKRYTY BLACHODACHÓWKĄ JAK NAJTAŃSZE ROZWIĄZANIA CHODZI O PROJEKT ORZESZEK 2


Czy rzeczywiście blachodachówka to najtańsze rozwiązanie ?

----------


## aneta17

Witam!
A czy blachodachówka na dach domku to dobre rozwiązanie?! Może i jest trochę taniej ale czy lepiej....?! a co z "dudnieniem" o blachę podczas deszczu?   :Roll:   Mimo coraz to nowszych technologii (wszelkiego rodzaju uszczelniaczy, wygłuszaczy, itp.) to wydaje mi się ze i tak dźwięk padającego deszczu może doprowadzić do białej gorączki - jak kapiący kran   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

Micki- my tez zamierzamy wybudowac naszą Zośkę tanio....i też na początku bralismy pod uwagę blechodachówkę.....ale ostatnio strasznie podrożała, no i też trochę znajomi odradzali blachodachówkę (jak na to nie patrzeć to blacha....a blacha jaka by nie była ma to do siebie że rdzewieje) .

Na tą chwilę myślę, że najprawdopodobniej będziemy kłaść na dach gont....deskowanie trzeba zrobić ale zwróci się na etapie dodatków (przy goncie nie ma gąsiorów i takich innych....  :Evil:  ). No i jest kilka plusików....przekonałam się do gontu sama (najpierw byłam strasznie przeciw  :Roll:  ....dopóki nie poczytałam o nim i nie poogladałam na dachach na żywo). Jest mnóstwo wzorów i kolorów.....mnie najbardziej podobaja się takie "porozstrzelane"  :big grin:   prostokąciki w kolorze cieniowanego brązu.

Wachamy sie jeszcze między gontem a dachówką ceramiczną, ale wiadomo że ta druga jest dużo droższa, i te dodatki zabijają   :Evil:   cenami.

----------


## ja14

> Witam!
> A czy blachodachówka na dach domku to dobre rozwiązanie?! Może i jest trochę taniej ale czy lepiej....?! a co z "dudnieniem" o blachę podczas deszczu?    Mimo coraz to nowszych technologii (wszelkiego rodzaju uszczelniaczy, wygłuszaczy, itp.) to wydaje mi się ze i tak dźwięk padającego deszczu może doprowadzić do białej gorączki - jak kapiący kran


Jak kapiący kran? To już raczej dachówka jest jak cieknący kran. Co to za pokrycie, które z założenia nie jest szczelne?

----------


## aneta17

Ja 14 -  nie chodziło mi o szczelność pisząc o kapiącym kranie ale o efekt dźwiękowy - krople uderzające o blachodachówkę....  :Evil:   Zazwyczaj spotyka się to pokrycie na halach przemysłowych (powlekane różnobarwne) lub budynkach przemysłowych. Fakt - gonty mogą być lepsze - trzeba jednak zdawać sobie sprawę że to produkt "papo-pochodny" i trzeba dobrze "przymocować" żeby nie zaciekało - Jestem zwolennikiem dachówek więc raczej nie jestem obiektywna. Nie ma jak solidny materiał na lata - pewnie że droższy od innych matriałów "dachowych" ale trzeba myśleć trochę przyszłościowo. Pozdrawiam

----------


## aneta17

Daggulka - też jestem na etapie wybierania materiału na dach - mąż starał przekonać mnie do gontów ale obstaje przy swoim - DACHÓWKA! Od wieków kryto domy dachówkami i niektóre przetrwały do dnia dzisiejszego w całkiem przyzwoitym stanie a te dzisiejsze "nowoczesne" materiały jakoś nie przemawiają do mnie dlatego - stanowczo DACHÓWKA!!
Pozdrawiam - jak się zdecydujesz daj znać co przemówiło za wybranym przez Ciebie materiałem!  :Wink2:

----------


## Pavel&

Witam wszystkich :wink: 
zastanawiacie się nad dachami.. heh, projekt na który prawdopodobnie my się zdecydujemy (http://www.archeton.pl/?ProjektID=361) na deskowany dach już w projekcie. Jak dla mnie to trochę nietypowe - twórcy projektu mówią, że w ten sposób wzmacniają - usztywniają konstrukcję - ok. Nie będe walczył ze zmianą średnic krokwi aby zrezygnować z deskowania. Jest to natomiast jeszcze jeden atut aby na dachu leżał gont - który bardzo nam się podoba.
Odnośnie cen pokryć dachu to polecam taki artukuł: 
http://dom.gazeta.pl/Ladny-Dom/1,61602,2750892.html
Ja także myślałem, ze gont jest najtańszy :wink: ) Jednak jak sie weżmie pod uwagę owe deskowanie... :wink: )
Myśląc przyszłościowo, myślę także o wyglądzie dachu a tutaj moja estetyka podpowiada mi gont :wink: koniec kropka, peace :wink: ))
http://dom.gazeta.pl/Ladny-Dom/1,61602,2750859.html

----------


## bąki

Witam budujemy dom mg.Jak marzenie mamy lekki problem z kupnem drewna na dach no i z tym czym on będzie pokryty wstepnie ma to byc dachówka jak myślicie lepiej kupic ją jeszcze w tym roku proszę o radę.  :smile:

----------


## j-j

Chcę zbudować do 92 m2 użytkowej, parterówka, niepoodpiwniczona, z nieużytkowym poddaszem. Chcę dac rekuperator z GWC żwirowym, kolektory słoneczne tylko na c.w.u., grzanie prądem piece akumulacyjne dynamiczne z pełną automatyką i kominek ale tylko dlategio że chce go mieć żona i raz na jakiś czas uruchamiać.
Dodatkowo biologiczna oczyszczalnie ść. z rozsączniem w grunt (podlewanie trawki od dołu)
Ocieplenie styropianem- ściany zewn. 20, 25 cm, wełną- strop 30 cm lub 40, styropianem- posadzka ok 20 cm, nie wiem czy przy kładzeniu izolacji dwoma wartstwami nalezy liczyć robiciznę podwójnie??
I czy wystarczy mi na taki domek 200000? Z wyliczeń wstępnych wyszło mi ok 260 000 i trochę się przeraziłem, gdzieś mocno przewymiarowałem na pewno.

----------


## Bikerus

> Chcę zbudować do 92 m2 użytkowej, parterówka, niepoodpiwniczona, z nieużytkowym poddaszem. 
> I czy wystarczy mi na taki domek 200000? Z wyliczeń wstępnych wyszło mi ok 260 000 i trochę się przeraziłem, gdzieś mocno przewymiarowałem na pewno.


Ja taki sam dom (dwuspadowy, prosty dach) wyceniłem wstepnie na 180-190 tys zł stan developerski, plus ok. 60 tys zł wykończenie wewnatrz.
Z tym, ze nie brałem pod uwage : rekuperatora, pieców akumulacyjnych, biologicznej oczyszczalni (mam kanalizę), kolektorów...

Tak wiec Twoja wycena wydaje mi sie nawet zbyt niska jak na dom gotowy do zamieszkania.
pozdrawiam

----------


## j-j

Piece będą dużo tańsze niż tadycyjne c.o. np. na gaz
solary liczę ok 7000 z montażem (płaskie), oczyszczalnia ok 6000, piece ok 8000 to wyniesie mnie ciut więcej niż co. na gaz, czyli nie będzie koniecznie dużo drożej.
Pozostaje rekuperator z GWC ok 8-10 000 jako dodatek.
Ale mimo wszystko trochę mnie wyhamowałeś z tą ceną   :Confused:

----------


## Wwiola

Mymamy Hormana,działa bez zarzutu, montaż bez problemów. Ma oczywiście 'słynne" 2 cm gr... tylko jakie to ma znaczenie ??? Za bramę 250x230z pełną automatyką zapłaciliśmy ok 4 tys z montażem.

----------


## Kero

Witam
Jestem na forum nowicjuszem ale myślę, że zagoszczę dłużej.
Chciałem się odnieść do szacunków jakie liczy sobie j-j zwłaszcza w kwestii solarów.
Jako, że w przyszłym roku rozpoczynamy z synem budowę jego domu takze rozważałem zainstalowanie solarów. Kwota 7 tyś. jakie podajesz według mnie jest stanowczo za niska i obyś nie zdziwił się jak wyjdzie 9-10 tyś. Jenakże przyjmujac Twoją opcję 7tyś. to i tak uważam, że jest to inwestycja jak na nasze warunki mało opłacalna by nie poddać w wątpliwość czy wogóle jest opłacalna. Koszt 7 tyś. to ma być koszt zaopatrzecia domu w c.w.u.
Zupełnie nie mam pojęcia ile to kosztuje (podgrzanie wody) ale przyjmując, że podgrzewamy ją elektrycznie czy poprzez c.o. lub jakkolwiek jeszcze inaczej to miesięczny koszt podgrzania nie jest wyższy niż 100 zł. (sądzę, że jest to wartość wygórowana) Zatem kwota 7tyś wydana na montaż solaru  wróci się dopiero po 5,5-6 latach i dopiero wówczas mozemy mówić o "darmowym" grzaniu wody. Tyle tylko, że te 7tyś nie potrzebuję aby podgrzać wodę na starcie a potrzebuję jedynie ok 1tyś na inne rozwiązanie niż solar. Natomiast po okresie 5,5 roku nie wydaje mi się by solar nie wymagał, żadnych napraw czy przeglądów płanych oczywiście.
Zresztą nie jest to wyłącznie moja opinia ale interesowałem się tym bliżej i wypowiedzi fachowców z magazynu "INSTALATOR" właśnie ugruntowali mój pogląd.
Bez żadnej urazy ale ci sami szpece twierdzą (ja takze), że na dzisiaj jest to raczej inwestycja "pokazówka" niż ekonomiczne podejściwe do tego tematu. Nasz klimat nie obfiituje znowu tak bardzo w słońce niezbędne do tego pomysłu.
Zupełnie nie odradzam a jedynie wyraziłem swoje zdanie. Ja w to nie wejdę.

Jeśli idzie zaś o oczyszczalnię ekologiczną to i owszem taką też zainstaluję jednak nie można liczyć na to iż oczyszczone ścieki posłużą nam do podlewania "od spodu" trawnika. Otóż nic z tego, woda zostanie odprowadzaona do gruntu specjalnie przepuszczalnego poniżej ukorzenienia traw. Jeśli wykonasz to inaczej to zamulisz rozprowadzenie i na niewiele zda się oczyszczalnia. Wówczas moze posłużyć jedynie jako bezodpływowe szambo.

----------


## j-j

Szczerze to solary z tego co wymieniłem są faktycznie najmniej opłacalne a nawet jak piszesz nie opłacalne, zrobiłem w miarę dokłądne obliczenia i w moim przypadku zwróci się dopiero po 20 latach  :smile:  czyli nigdy  :smile: , ale jest jedno- masz "za darmo" ciepłą wodę, nie chcę mieć zasobnika na c.w.u tylko na prąd bo mnie to zje eksploatacyjnie, z gazu wogóle rezygnuję bo będa piece akumulacyjne i właśnie tylko z tego względu chcę mieć solary a 10 tys to dotyczy solarów próżniowych ja biorę płaskie bo już teraz zakładam że mają być na lato wczesną jesień i wiosnę a takie na ten okres wystarczą i 6-7 tys wystarczy, mało tego mój znajomy załatwił sobie za niby 4 tys  :wink:  z montażem.
Co do biologicznej to masz rację rozsączanie będzie niżej niż trawka, logiczne a jakoś zupełnie nie pomyślałem  :smile: .

pzdr

----------


## Kero

Rozumiem, że stawiasz w kuchni kuchenkę elekteryczną, to nie jest najtańsze rozwiązanie  dodajac to do akumulacyjnych piecy ale gdybam tylko dlatego by się upewnić czy na gaz nie idziesz ze świadomego wyboru czy dlatego, że go u Ciebie po prostu nie ma. Bo jeśli na butlę (propan-butan) to jeszcze droższy. Miesięczny koszt kuchenki na pro-but. to ok 40-50zł.
Oczywiste jest, że nie ma idealnego rozwiązania i każdy musi wybrać optymalny wariant wedle swoich potrzeb i możliwosci.

----------


## j-j

gaz jest ale chcę się pozbyć jenego monopolisty  :smile: .
Kuchenka- nie będzie aż tak źle, kilku znajomych ma i nie narzekają  :smile: .
Wyliczałem i będę płacił na taryfie nocnej czyli drożej w dzień gdy gotuję ok 46 zł za gaz wychodzi ok 22 zł więc nie będzie aż tak strasznie a o ile czyściej i wygodniej  :smile: , żona zadowolona to dobry początek  :wink: .
Dom będzie , ma być energooszczędny więc nie będzie aż tak źle z piecami tym bardziej że znajomy ma piece i baaardzo sobie chwali, płacił nawet podobno mniej niż sąsiedzi którzy mają gaz.
No największy problem z c.w.u. bo jak grzać elkektrycznie cały rok to   :ohmy:  , dlatego właśnie te solary a może fotoogniwa, akumulatorek, przetwornica i grzeję wodę słońcem ale poprzez elektrykę a nie temperaturą  :wink: . Na dachu podobnie, efekt ten sam  :wink: .

pzdr

----------


## Kero

Powiem tak:
Mam dom 106m2 w szeregu, ogrzewam go wyłącznie gazem a takze w sezonie podgrzewana jest c.w.u. z tego układu. Za cały ubiegły sezon zapłaciłem za gaz 2800zł. Jeśli uważasz, że to dużo to Twój wariant jest lepszy. 
Wymienianie jedynie liczb nie oddaje rzeczywistego obrazu. Chodzi o to by zbudować właściwie c.o. i potem zobaczyć ile to kosztuje. 
W kuchni korzystam elektrycznego z przepływowego ogrzewacza wody, to moim zdaniem najtańszy wariant dla tego miejsca.

----------


## j-j

Ja nie uważamże gazem jest drożej  :smile: . Tyle mi powiedział znajomy a jest dużo uzależnień więc nie koniecznie musiałoby to być wiarygodne.
Wg mnie zawsze za gaz będzie taniej (no chyba że nagle zdrożeje) i w związku z tym c.o. będzie tańsze. Ale koszty inwestycyjne c.o. gazowego będa dużo większe niż c.o. na prąd. W dobrze izolowanym domu prąd przestaje się opłacać po ok 10 latach ale kto wie co to będzie za 10 lat  :smile: .
Poza tym trzeba liczyć że jeśli ktoś bierze kredyt na 30 lat, to 10 000 zł (różnica w inwestycji c.o. : gaz- prąd) więcej kredytu to jest ok 80 zł/m-c do banku a za eksploatację c.o. na prąd /m-c  będę płacił ok 70 zł więcej niż za gaz- w sumie wychodzi to samo, ulatuje tyle samo z kieszeni tylko że:
gazowy kocioł c.o. wymaga okresowych konserwacji i przeglądów dokonywanych przez instalatorów posiadających aktualne uprawnienia. Dziesięcio letni okres to maksymalny czas eksploatacji kotła gazowego. Elektryczne instalacje grzejne nie wymagają żadnej konserwacji poza okresowym odkurzaniem.
W kuchni poodgrzewacz chcę też zrobić bo faktycznie wychodzi najkorzystej.
Niestety powtarzam problemem jest c.w.u w zasobnku na prąd i tu szukam rozwiązania dlatego te solary choć tu można to samo zrobić co przeliczając c.o. , tyle samo mniej więcej poleci z kieszeni albo bez solarów nawet mniej hmm  :Confused:  

pzdr

----------


## Kero

Aby już nie przedłużać dopowiem, że stosując ogrzewanie na gaz wodę użytkową będę podgrzewał gazowym pojemnościowym ogrzewaczem wody. To rozwiązanie cechuje dużo mniejsza obiętość zasobnika (wystarczy 50l) i taką objętość podgrzewacz musi utrzymywać w zapodanej temperaturze a to znacznie mniej niż typowy bojler. 
Oczywiście dalej nie przekonuję do swoich racji tylko informuję jaki wariant wybieram. A taki jeszcze z tego względu, że ów podgrzewacz będzie zamontowany w łazience, która jest stosunkowo daleko od kotłowni co wymuszałoby zastosowanie cyrkulacji w przypadku bojlera. A to znowu powoduje wzrost kosztów utrzymania wody na określonym poziomie temperatury.
Co do monopolisty to cóż za różnica - gazownia czy energetyka? :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Maly siemce

Ja wybudowalem dom typu "Hania" dokladnie ma 174.6 m kwadratowego .Co prawda budowalem go sam i z gazobetonów lecz kosztowalo mnie to okolo 45 tys razem z dachem i wybudowanie domu za 100 tys zl jest zecza bardzo ale to bardzo latwiutka  :smile:  :smile:  Za 70 tys zrobilem dom do wprowadzenia sie  :wink:  :wink:  Budujcie i sie nie bujcie  :wink:  :smile:

----------


## Maly siemce

Radzilbym budowac samemu obniza koszta o polowe  :smile:  :smile:  Wybudowalem dom 174 metry za 45 tys razem z dachem  :wink:  70 tys kosztowalo mnie pod klucz gdzie mialem meble ,gladzie ,i wszystko co trzeba  :smile:  Zero kredutu  :wink:   POzdrawiam

----------


## ksetvipb

pomnóż przez 2 i dodaj 35% to *może* się uda[/b]

----------


## janrenovate

> Witam 
> 
> jestem "swiezy" w tematach budowlanych, zajrzalem na strone muratora i przegladalem gotowe projekty domow parterowych "male i tanie"
> 
> mam ziemie 1000 m dzialka budowlana i zastanawiam sie czy jestem w stanie za 100 000 zl postawic dom, oczywiscie wiadomo ze nie bede miec wygorowanych zadan co do wykonczenia wnetrza bo to zawsze bywa najdrozsze ale zastanawiam sie czy jest sens podejmowania wysilkow w tym kierunku
> 
> prosze dajcie jakies wskazowki / doswiadczenia
> 
> pozdrawiam
> Marcin


Stan surowy postawisz.
Co do reszty potrzeba niestety wiecej kaski.
Robilem swego czasu lazienke klientce i kosztowala ja ponad 100tys zl.
No taniej wyjdzie wychodek :wink:

----------


## KAS01

> Radzilbym budowac samemu obniza koszta o polowe  Wybudowalem dom 174 metry za 45 tys razem z dachem  70 tys kosztowalo mnie pod klucz gdzie mialem meble ,gladzie ,i wszystko co trzeba  Zero kredutu   POzdrawiam


Herezja. Chyba, że to ma być jakaś prowokacja   :Roll:

----------


## bwojtek

> Wybudowalem dom 174 metry za 45 tys razem z dachem  70 tys kosztowalo mnie pod klucz gdzie mialem meble ,gladzie ,i wszystko co trzeba


Albo to budowałeś 10 lat temu albo masz problemy z liczeniem... Jeste jeszcze opcja, że to dom wybudowany z tego co się nawinie, z płaskim dachem przykrytum papą, drzwiami płytowymi jak w blokach z prl i oknami z odzysku. Instalacja elektryczna jak przed wojną - jedno gniazdko pod włącznikiem na cały pokój, ogrzewanie piecami kaflowymi itp...
Podaj jakieś zestawienie kosztów poszczególnych elementów to możemy podjąć merytoryczną dyskusję. Na razie zgadzam się w 100% z przedpiścą!

----------


## Anher1968

d;laczego wy nie wierzycie ludziom chyba skoro ktoś mówi że za tyle wybudował to nie kłamie i nie robi wam na złość jeden chce mieć pałać pokryty dachówka inny blachodachówką cena drzwi jest rożna ja mam za200zł za sztukę z płyty i wygladaj tez ekstra to dlaczego sie dziwicie ze można postawioć dom za 100zł troche wiary w ludzi ja wierze że jest to mozliwe

----------


## fotograf

> Robilem swego czasu lazienke klientce i kosztowala ja ponad 100tys zl.
> No taniej wyjdzie wychodek


płytki miała ze złota z diamentami?

----------


## Kero

80% kosztów tej łazienki to pewnie robocizna.
Ale chcę przypomnieć, że ten temat traktuje zdaje się o tanim budowaniu a nie o snobiźmie w budowaniu.

----------


## Edybre

Taaak, 400 zł za m GOTOWEGO domu (nawet z meblami), ha, ha, ha - i tyle komentarza.

----------


## AMP

No a może kolega nie doliczyl materiałow, za które nie musiał płacić (np.zbrojenie to siatka ogrodzeniowa z odzyzsku    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  )

----------


## ksetvipb

takk... a widzieliście tą reklamę obi? to chyba taki dom...  :big grin:  ...

----------


## dode

[quote="Maly siemce"]Ja wybudowalem dom typu "Hania" dokladnie ma 174.6 m kwadratowego .Co prawda budowalem go sam i z gazobetonów lecz kosztowalo mnie to okolo 45 tys razem z dachem i wybudowanie domu za 100 tys zl jest zecza bardzo ale to bardzo latwiutka  :smile:  :smile:  Za 70 tys zrobilem dom do wprowadzenia sie  :wink:  :wink:  Budujcie i sie nie bujcie  :wink:  :smile: [/quote


a potem sie obudziłem  :sad:

----------


## adam_mk

Ten wątek to "tanio wybudować dom"
Wszyscy zastanawiają się czy się da za 100 000zł.
Właściwie wszyscy są zgodni: MOŻNA! Tylko po co?
To, co przy dzisiejszych cenach da się postawić tak, jak stawiają wszyscy, zgodnie jest nazywane kurnikiem a nie domem.
Ale....
Ale i tak każdy zastanawia się, jak to tanio wykonać i jeszcze, żeby tym kurnikiem nie było.
Uważam, że postawienie domu przeciętnej wielkości za nieco ponad te 100 000zł. jest możliwe. Sam mam zamiar tak zrobić. Wymaga to bardzo wielkiego własnego wkładu pracy i bardzo wiele przemyślności. Wybierania rozwiązań często odmiennych od powszechnie stosowanych. Równie dobrych lecz nieporównanie bardziej pracochłonnych przy bardzo niskim koszcie materiału.Nie każdy ma czas i wolę, aby się na takie coś decydować, jednak kilka takich osób nawet tu na forum już było.
Piszę, że było, bo już mieszkają i czasem tylko tu zaglądają.

Znakomita większość powinna napisać - tak da się, lecz ja nie umiem, nie chcę, wolę inaczej.
Za dom uważam obiekt z instalacjami, podłogami, tynkami lecz bez mebli. Po prostu - gotowy do przeprowadzki. 
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## ksetvipb

> Ten wątek to "tanio wybudować dom"
> Wszyscy zastanawiają się czy się da za 100 000zł.
> Właściwie wszyscy są zgodni: MOŻNA! Tylko po co?
> To, co przy dzisiejszych cenach da się postawić tak, jak stawiają wszyscy, zgodnie jest nazywane kurnikiem a nie domem.
> Ale....
> Ale i tak każdy zastanawia się, jak to tanio wykonać i jeszcze, żeby tym kurnikiem nie było.
> Uważam, że postawienie domu przeciętnej wielkości za nieco ponad te 100 000zł. jest możliwe. Sam mam zamiar tak zrobić. Wymaga to bardzo wielkiego własnego wkładu pracy i bardzo wiele przemyślności. Wybierania rozwiązań często odmiennych od powszechnie stosowanych. Równie dobrych lecz nieporównanie bardziej pracochłonnych przy bardzo niskim koszcie materiału.Nie każdy ma czas i wolę, aby się na takie coś decydować, jednak kilka takich osób nawet tu na forum już było.
> Piszę, że było, bo już mieszkają i czasem tylko tu zaglądają.
> 
> ...


Hmm... za taką kasę lepiej kupić mieszkanie...

----------


## adam_mk

Jest tu gdzieś taki wątek!  :Lol:  
Dom czy mieszkanie!  :Lol:  
Sam czytałem.
Ja wybieram dom.
Adam M.

----------


## ksetvipb

...ja mieszkam a mieszkaniu, ale właśnie w mam zamiar się przeprowadzić do domu...

..działka wybrana, umowa wstępna podpisana, rozmowy z wykonawcami w trakcie, w marcu zaczynamy...

...a jak dobrze pójdzie to na zimę 2007 przeeproowadzkaaa  :big grin:  ...

----------


## Kero

Jak już pisałem wiosną rozpoczynamy budowę domu dla syna. Jako, że kupiliśmy działkę rolną więc musiała mieć minimum 3 tysiace metrów będziemy stawiali dom mieszkalny oraz budynek garażowo-gospodarczy.
http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...5,61,opis.html
http://www.domywstylu.pl/projekty/ga...ult.asp?id=353
W związku z tym, że garaż będzie oddzielnie likwidujemy garaż przewidywany przy budynku a w jego miejsce będzie duża sala rekreacyjna. Bilard siłownia, jakieś inne sprzęty do relaksu i tego typu duperele. To pomieszczenie będzie złączone z budynkiem ale będzie też posiadało oddzielne wejście. Syn ma dopiero 22 lata więc na jakiś imrezy to jak mordę strzelił.

----------


## dode

> Jak już pisałem wiosną rozpoczynamy budowę domu dla syna. Jako, że kupiliśmy działkę rolną więc musiała mieć minimum 3 tysiace metrów będziemy stawiali dom mieszkalny oraz budynek garażowo-gospodarczy.
> http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...5,61,opis.html
> http://www.domywstylu.pl/projekty/ga...ult.asp?id=353
> W związku z tym, że garaż będzie oddzielnie likwidujemy garaż przewidywany przy budynku a w jego miejsce będzie duża sala rekreacyjna. Bilard siłownia, jakieś inne sprzęty do relaksu i tego typu duperele. To pomieszczenie będzie złączone z budynkiem ale będzie też posiadało oddzielne wejście. Syn ma dopiero 22 lata więc na jakiś imrezy to jak mordę strzelił.


Czytam i oczom nie wierzę....
Że synowi dom buduje, ok, ale, że mysli o tym, żeby syn miał gdzie imprezy urządzać?!?!?!
Gdzie sie takich ojców szuka????   :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
ja też chce, ja też.....

----------


## Kero

Gwoli wyjaśnienia.
Nie po to pokazuję projekt i piszę, że buduję by się pochwalić. Prawda jest taka, że syn sam będzie to finansował kredytem. Jako, że jest młody jaki jest więc trochę w dziubku ma za mało jeszcze by sam się tym zająć. Ja pisząc buduję mam na myśli jedynie swój osobisty nadzór i pomoc. Nadzór też wyłącznie jako starszy i doświadczony a nie jako inspektor bo takich uprawnień nie posiadam.
Zamierzamy jednak wnieść maksymalny swój osobisty udział w robociźnie. Jedynie do wykonania więźby dachowej zamierzamy zatrudnić ekipę ale to też póki co zamiar. Być może okaze się, że sami także ją postawimy zamawiając gotowe elementy więźby.
Chcę powiedzieć, że wcale nie dysponujemy jakimś istotnym kapitałem więc będziemy sprężali się ostro ale 250 tysięcy kredytu i nasz udział to być może jest to do zrealizowania. Budynek duży ale to wcale nie znaczy, że nie wiadomo ile droższy od standarowych powierzchni.

----------


## ksetvipb

ile metrów *Kero*?...

----------


## Kero

Będzie to ok 210m2 ale aby nikt sobie nie wyobrażał nie wiadomo czego. Taka powierzchnia to powierzchnia przeciętnego domu piętrowego. Ten jaki teraz zamieszkuję ma trzy kondygnacje wraz z piwnicą i jest to właśnie ok 210m2 
Tutaj będziemy mieli tę samą powierzchnię tyle, ze na parterze wszystklo. No oczywiście dojdzie powerzchnia strychu jaką zaadaptujemy ale to już kwestia dlaszej przyszłości.
Pomieszczenie rekreacyjne to też (póki co tylko ja o tym myślę) pewnie na kilkanaście lat. Jak przyjdą wnuki to zrobi się z niego drugie mieszkanko. 
Już przewiduję instalację budować tak by bez kłopotu podłączyć wodę i kanalizację. Syn dowie się o tym jak będziemy w ziemi układali kanalizę :Smile: 
To tylko jeden trójnik pod powierzchnią podłogi w miejscu gdzie nie będzie ogrzewania.

----------


## MateuszCCS

> Hmm... za taką kasę lepiej kupić mieszkanie...


Osobiscie chyba bym sie musial ze strusiem (podobno ma mozg wielkosci orzecha   :Roll:  ) na glowy zamienic, zby kupic mieszkanie, jezeli za taka sama kase potrafie postawic dom na gotowo i do tego jeszcze kupic dzialke   :Lol:

----------


## dode

> Gwoli wyjaśnienia.
> Nie po to pokazuję projekt i piszę, że buduję by się pochwalić. Prawda jest taka, że syn sam będzie to finansował kredytem. Jako, że jest młody jaki jest więc trochę w dziubku ma za mało jeszcze by sam się tym zająć. Ja pisząc buduję mam na myśli jedynie swój osobisty nadzór i pomoc. Nadzór też wyłącznie jako starszy i doświadczony a nie jako inspektor bo takich uprawnień nie posiadam.
> Zamierzamy jednak wnieść maksymalny swój osobisty udział w robociźnie. Jedynie do wykonania więźby dachowej zamierzamy zatrudnić ekipę ale to też póki co zamiar. Być może okaze się, że sami także ją postawimy zamawiając gotowe elementy więźby.
> Chcę powiedzieć, że wcale nie dysponujemy jakimś istotnym kapitałem więc będziemy sprężali się ostro ale 250 tysięcy kredytu i nasz udział to być może jest to do zrealizowania. Budynek duży ale to wcale nie znaczy, że nie wiadomo ile droższy od standarowych powierzchni.


Kero, sorry jesli w jakiś sposób poczułeś się urażony moim zartem. Mnie się spodobało Twoje podejście do sprawy / z miejscem na imprezy w nie-garażu/ i naprawdę było pozytywnie myslane  :Lol:  
Przy okazji, projekty są bardzo ładne, a pomysł z mieszkankiem w przyszłości bardzo trafny.
Życze powodzenia w budowie
D.

----------


## Kero

Spokojnie, nie jestem aż taki delikatny :Smile: 
Za słowa poparcia dziękuję serdecznie.

----------


## dorocia8

A ja zamierzam za 250 000 zł kupić działkę 700-1000m2 i wybudować dom (głównie własnym nakładem sił) w okolicach Gdyni (Chwaszczyno-Żukowo). Dom ok150m2 użytkowych, bryła prostokątna, z gazobetonu, dach standard - dwuspadowy, bez podpiwniczenia. Myślicie że to realne? proszę - napiszcie co o tym myślicie. Dodam, że moja mama jest inż budownictwa, a ja właśnie studiuję budownictwo, zamierzam budować z moim chłopakiem przy pomocy znajomych i czasem jakiegoś fachowca. Na działkę zamierzam wydać ok.50-70tyś. W zasadzie na dom liczę ok.200 tyś z wykończeniem + działka.

----------


## Bikerus

> A ja zamierzam za 250 000 zł kupić działkę 700-1000m2 i wybudować dom (głównie własnym nakładem sił) w okolicach Gdyni (Chwaszczyno-Żukowo). Dom ok150m2 użytkowych, bryła prostokątna, z gazobetonu, dach standard - dwuspadowy, bez podpiwniczenia. Myślicie że to realne? proszę - napiszcie co o tym myślicie.


Jesli bedziecie sami budowac to wystarczy. Działka za 50 tys zł z mediami juz "w działce", a nie "w drodze".
Jesli przy pomocy fachowców, to zabraknie jakies 50-60 tys zł - mniej wiecej tyle kosztowała by robocizna za taki dom w stanie do zamieszkania.
Oczywiscie zakładam najtansze i najgorsze jakosciowo materiały.

----------


## bzynio

Witam!!
Napisze moze tak:jestem przerazony tym co wypisujecie(ceny postawienia domu), czytajac te wszystkie posty stwierdzam ze mnie nie stac na domek o powierzchni uzytkowej 105m2 za 140 tys, ale pofatygowalem sie i przeczytalem wiekszosc dziennikow budowy i tam jest czarno na bialym ze duzo osob piszacych na tym forum na domy powyzej 150m2 i na dodatek stawianych przez firmy(znikomy naklad swojej pracy) dlatego jestem troszke podbudowany tym faktem(moze sie uda)pozdrawiam   :smile:

----------


## andre59

> Witam!!
> Napisze moze tak:jestem przerazony tym co wypisujecie(ceny postawienia domu), czytajac te wszystkie posty stwierdzam ze mnie nie stac na domek o powierzchni uzytkowej 105m2 za 140 tys, ale pofatygowalem sie i przeczytalem wiekszosc dziennikow budowy i tam jest czarno na bialym ze duzo osob piszacych na tym forum na domy powyzej 150m2 i na dodatek stawianych przez firmy(znikomy naklad swojej pracy) dlatego jestem troszke podbudowany tym faktem(moze sie uda)pozdrawiam


To ile planujesz wydać na budowę domu o powierzchni 105 m2?
Niektórzy twierdzą, że w 100 tys. się zmieszczą (sic!)

----------


## bzynio

bez przesady w 100 wiem ze raczej nie dam rady a za ile postawie napisze pod koniec 2007(mam nadzieje ze nie zbankrutuje)  :big grin:

----------


## bzynio

papierologia 7tys(zalatwione) 
mam tez stan zerowy kosztowalo mnie to 12,5 tys (polowa domu podpiwniczona)kupiony material na stan surowy otwarty 30 tys(tyle mam)a co dalej zobaczymy.

----------


## Krzysztofik

Bzynio stan "zerowy" kosztował mnie prawie 14000, ale bez piwnicy.
Wszystko robiłem sam.
Masz duże doświadczenie, albo mały domek.

----------


## bzynio

> Bzynio stan "zerowy" kosztował mnie prawie 14000, ale bez piwnicy.
> Wszystko robiłem sam.
> Masz duże doświadczenie, albo mały domek.


tak ja Ty wszystko robilismy wlasnymi silami, z tym ze to moj tescio ma duze doswiadczenie i to on wszystko nakrecal, a do tego domek jest maly 8,89m na 9,35m

----------


## apo

Mam prośbę do osób będących w temacie. Kilka stron wcześniej widziałam podobne pytanie do mojego, ale trochę się różni, więc zapytam i proszę o odpowiedz. Będę wdzieczna za kazda rade  :wink: 

maz chce budowac dom. Dom bez piwnicy, z poddaszem uzytkowym, okolo 120 m2. Dzialke juz mamy, wszelkie media krok od dzialki. 
Dom stawialby tesc za darmo, niejeden dom juz postawil. Robocizna wiec calkowicie odpada, tylko hydraulika, ogrzewanie musielibysmy wynajac fachowcow itp 
projekt jeszcze nie wybrany, ale na pewno poszukamy czegos skromnego.
Wykonczenie tez nie musi byc exclusive. 

I tu pytanie czy jestesmy w stanie wybudiowac sie za 200 tysiecy zlotych?
Ile waszym zdaniem wyniesie ( mniej wiecej) budowa domu w stanie surowym po odliczeniu robocizny, czyli same materialy?

to powazna decyzja i boje sie ja podjac... Czytajac ten watek watpie czy nam to wystarczy, choc z drugiej strony jesli nie musielibysmy placic fachowcom...

Co Wy na to?

----------


## _Beti_

moim zdaniem materiał na skromny domek 120m2 to koszt 60tyś
choc dużo zależy od tempa wzrostu cen na rynku budowlanym
moim zdaniem buduj 
za 200tys sie wprowadzisz
jeśli będziesz przeszczekać podstawowych zasad taniego budowania
szukaj tanich materiałów ale dobrej jakości  :Wink2:   ( teść na pewno ma  dojścia)
nie szalej z projektem
robocizna własna

ależ ja się dawno sie wypowiadałam w tym temacie
 :Lol:

----------


## Kero

Ja z synem przymierzam się do budowy domu parterowego, poddasze nieużytkowe. POwierzchnia zabudowy ok 220m2. Dodatkowo ma stanąć budyneg garażowo gospodarczy o powierzchni zabudowy ok 70m2.
Będziemy dysponowali kwotą do 250 tyś.

Uda się .

----------


## apo

dawno się nie wypowiadalas ale Cie ,,znam" Przesledzilam caly watek

Cykam sie bardzo bo w sumie osiagnelam stabilizacje. Mamy swoje mieszkanie, niezadluzone i nowy samochod. I nie chce sie pakowac w inwestycje bez szans powodzenia  :wink: 

w sumie wiele sie z tego watku dowiedzialam ale i sporo namieszal mi w glowie bo jednych sluchajac to i 300 tys malo a innych to 100 wystarczy   :wink:  ale mysle ze jak robocizna i dzialka odpada to juz jest szansa...

dzieki za odp  :smile:

----------


## apo

Kero ta pewnosc to nadzieja czy jestes zorientowany ? Sami chcecie budowac czy przez firmy?

----------


## bzynio

200 tys spokojnie dasz rade, w moim przypadku mam troszke mniej kasy ale i dom jest mniejszy i mam zamiar sie wyrobic, takze duzo robocizny swojej(tescia) dzielke i wszelkie media  juz zalatwione, stan "0" gotowy,  material na surowizne tez mam wiec jestem dobrej mysli  :Confused:  pozdrawiam

----------


## apo

dzieki Bzynio  :smile: 

juz naprawde sama nie wiem Jedni mowia ze smieszna kwota ,inny ze spokojnie starczy   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## bzynio

nie bierz sobie wszystkich postow do serca  :smile:  mnie materialy na stan surowy wyniosly 39tys + kilka tys robocizna(tescio wszystkiego nie zrobi sam  :big grin:  )wiec ja sie nie cykam(chyba)  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## apo

no moj tesc umie wszystko oprocz kladzenia instacji elektrycznej itp Wiec robocizny nie licze. A te materialy liczysz juz z dachem?

----------


## bzynio

39 tys z dachem + stan "0" 12,5 tys ktory juz mam

----------


## apo

to bardzo budujące co piszesz  :wink:

----------


## bzynio

poszukaj dobrej hurtowni z materialami budowlanymi a reszta pojdzie dobrze  :smile:  nie moge sie wypowiadac ile mnie wyjdzie calosc, ale to co mam to nie jest az tak wielki wydatek, wiec i calos moze nie wyjdzie tak strasznie jak tu pisza, oczywiscie najwiecej kasy idzie na wykonczenie ale to tylko i wylacznie zalezy od Ciebie jakie chcesz miec materialy i w jakim stylu urzadzony dom  :smile:

----------


## Kero

Jeśli idzie o to czy ja mam pewność iż wymieniona kwota wystarczy to powiem tak:
Z pewnością syn się tam wprowadzi a jakie pieniadze pochłonie ta budowa to właśnie zlaeży od standardu w jakim się to wykona. My nie zamierzamy szaleć na podobę snobów ale też zachować rozsądek a nie iść na totalną cieniznę a potem nieustannie coś doprawiać.
Z grubsza liczyłem matreriały na stan syurowy, w instalacjach oriętuję się bo to maja działka zawodowa więc chyba damy radę ale dom nie należy do małych.
Zdecydowaną większość robót wykonamy sami.

----------


## apo

DZIEKI Wam za rady 
zaczynam sie napalac  :wink:

----------


## Edybre

Zrobiłam właśnie podsumowanie stanu surowego. Dom 155 m powierzchni całkowitej + garaż 39,6 m, dach dwuspadowy Roben miedziany plus ze zdobionymi zakończeniami krokwi, ściany poroton 24, strop terriva, schody wewnętrzne betonowe. Całość to *74 556,89* w tym: materiały *52 866,89* (30 212,17 mury i 21 924,72 dach + 730 kanaliza) i robocizna *21 690* (10 750 prace murarskie, 10 200 dach i 740 kanaliza). Wprawdzie ceny z tamtego sezonu ale jakis pogląd na koszty jest. Wliczony każdy gwóźdź.
Myśle, że przy pracy własnej to bez problemu 200 tyś wystarczy.Ja planuję wydać 220-230 tyś.

----------


## apo

eDYBRE cudowny post  :smile: 
Tego mi trzeba
faktów !  :smile: 
bardzo Ci za niego dziękuję

----------


## KAS01

Tak za bardzo się nie podniecaj. Teraz ceny materiałów na stan surowy są średnio wyższe o 30% w stosunku do zeszłego roku. Robocizna skoczyła jeszcze bardziej.
pozdrawiam
Konrad

----------


## Edybre

To niestety prawda   :sad:   Może nie aż 30 % na wszystkim ale średnio to 20-25% będzie. Zawsze jednak szukaj promocji i negocjuj ceny - warto. 
Ja miałam jedną główną hurtownię, zawsze porównywałam ceny z innymi handlowcami ale moja hurtownia o mnie dbała i przedkładała najkorzystniejszą ofertę jako dla stałego, dużego klienta.

----------


## bzynio

macie racje ze materialy sa drozsze ale bez przesady, a ceny fachowcow sa podyktowane rejonem w ktorym stawiasz dom.Lubelszczyzna jest jeszcze tania(murarz 10tys za calosc a dach 4tys ze stawianiem wiezby) wiec jest jeszcze spoojnie  :Confused:

----------


## apo

no jak juz pisalam fachowcy odpadaja a z materialem to wiem ze skoczyl bardzo i pewnie jeszcze skoczy   :sad:

----------


## bzynio

w Twoim wypadku odpadaja fachowcy, a u mnie tylko goscio od dachu bedzie potrzebny (podpisalem z nim umowe na 4tys)materialy drozeja od lutego, wiec czas na zakupy jeszcze masz

----------


## bzynio

w moim malutkim miasteczku sa ceny jeszcze do przyjecia:belix 30-7,55,bloczek betonowy-2,55, mi sie wydaje ze to jeszcze ceny ok, chyba ze sie myle.

----------


## apo

spotkalam dzis ,,sasiada" Facet wybudowal sie naprzeciwko istan surowy kosztowal go okolo 40 tysiecy plus sprawy papierkowe 

orientowalam sie juz w cenach 
bloczek suporexu 24-24-59  7,90 zł ( tym chce tesc budowac ,jeszcze nie zdecydowalismy ) 
z tego co wyliczylismy to stan surowy wynioslby okolo 50 tys ( liczylismy cenami aktualnymi ) ale wiadomo ze jest margines bledu 

mysle ze po nowym roku wezmiemy sie za tę sprawę z galopu  :wink:

----------


## Edybre

Ja bodowałam z porotonu 24(1727 szt. - ok. 40 zł m kw.) i suporeksem (487 szt po 5,9 - ok.42 zł m kw.). Teraz suporeks wychodzi ok 55 zł za m kw. Do tego co wam wyszło doliczcie co najmniej 15 -20% na "drobiazgi", których się nie uwzględnia w kosztorysie a które wcale tanie nie są. Zawsze coś wyjdzie dopiero w praniu.   :big grin:

----------


## bzynio

jasne ze trzeba cos doliczyc zeby nie bylo wpadki ale  to juz sa raczej kilku tys. kwoty,  nie licze czegos czego jeszcze nie posiadam moje obliczenia bazuja jedynie na materiale ktory juz lezy u nie w magazynie, i tak twierdze ze postawienie domu w stanie surowym to nie jest olbrzymi koszt, koszty to dopiero na wykonczenie domu sa olbrzymie  :Confused:

----------


## KAS01

Półtora roku temu płaciłem za bk 24*24*59 - 5,40 brutto, bloczek betonowy 12*24*38 - 2,35 brutto, za stal 1800-2000 za tonę (w zalezności od średnicy), a za najdroższą wtedy dachówkę Robena (z tych produkowanych w Polsce - czarnobrązową) - 2,88zł za sztukę. Wszystkie ceny z Vatem 22%.
PS. Materiały na stan surowy otwarty domu o powierzchni netto 146m2 wyniosły mnie 56tyś zł, a robocizna 21700zł. Obecnie te same materiały kosztowałyby mnie średnio 30% drożej, a robocizna co najmniej 100% więcej.
pozdrawiam
Konrad

----------


## Marian253

Witam wszystkich! Chyba troszke zepsuje humor potencjalnym przyszłorocznym inwestorom, obecnie na mojej budowie stawiany jest dach, wszystkie materiały na dach mam już kupione (łącznie z oknami dachowymi), buduje GL234 rozpoczalem w maju tego roku pierwsze materiały kupowalem na wiosne, koszt samych materiałów na stan surowy otwarty to ok. 105000tyś, załapałem sie jeszcze na różna promocje i wynegocjowałem duże upusty niestety wszystko zdrożało i po nowym roku dalej bedzie drozec jesli ktos planuje kupowac materiały po nowym roku musi doliczyc co najmniej 20% licząc na to ze dostanie równie dobre upusty co ja. Do odważnych świat należy, życze powodzenia!

----------


## bzynio

ja kupilem materialy na stan surowy (dom 105m2 uzyt.) w listopadzie i grudniu, zaplacilem 39 tys (bez okien) + kilka tys na stan "0" ktory juz stoi, wiec u mnie materialy 50% tansze?? nie rozumie tego  :Confused:   :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## Marian253

nie wiem czy mowimy o tym samym, ja podałem kwotę którą wydalem do dnia dzisiejszego odejmujac tylko robocizne, są tam wszystkie koszty jak np. beton z gruchy + pomapa (w sumie ponad 12tys), piach, żwir, dechy szalunkowe, stemple, gwoździe, śruby, kołki i sto innych drobiazgów których nawet nie moge sobie przypomnieć ale mam zanotowane ze wydalem na takie różnosci pieniadze. Licząc tylko "grube" materiały budowlane można sie później rozczarować   :ohmy: 
Poza tym chyba budujemy inny dom ba ja za sam dach (dachówka, okna, folie itd. + wiezba) wydałem 35tys!!!

----------


## bzynio

masz racje ze grube materialy to nie wszystko, a same "bzdety" sporo kosztuja, a do tego moj domek jest malutki 8,89m-9,35m  :Confused:  pozdrawiam

----------


## mirkan

Gdy wiosną kalkulowałam koszty budowy to wyszło mi, że wystarczy 250 tys. w tym była kwota 25 tys na nieprzewidziane wydatki. Liczyła wszystko z klamkami, gniazdami elektrycznymi, wyłącznikami itp. Teraa kwota ta wzrosław do ok. 350 tys. Ciekawe ile wyjdzie gdy rozpocznę budowę na wiosnę. Strach się bać.

Czasem zastanawiam się, czy to my sami - inwestorzy - nie sprawiamy, że ceny materiałów i robocizny tak szybko rosną. Bo skoro wszyscy wokół powtarzają, że po nowym roku ceny wzrosną o kolejne 20%, to niby dlaczego producenci, hurtownicy, firmy budowlane mają nie żądać wyższych cen. Przecież wszyscy odbiorcy są na to przygotowani i takie są ich oczekiwania

----------


## bzynio

to ze Tobie wyszlo 350 tys nie znaczy ze kazdemu potrzebna podobna kwota, przeciez Ty nie napisalas jaki dom(metraz)z czego budowany i w jaki sposob wykanczany, a ze ma drozec to prawda(podobno od lutego)oczywiste ze to my inwestorzy napedzamy machinę podwyzek.pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## mirkan

Dom ma 159 m.kw. pow. użytkowej i jest całkowicie podpiwniczony (patrz zdjęcie obok). Do tego budynek gospodarczy o pow. ok. 55 m.kw. Materiały: bloczki betonowe, beton komórkowy, ściany działowe murowane, stropy i schody żelbetowe wylewane, docieplenie styropian, kryty dachówką ceramiczną.
Robocizna za stan surowy przykryty dachem z orynnowaniem to 51 tys.

Wykończenie bez żadnego szaleństwa: glazury, terakoty, panele - na pewno nie te najtańsze z wyprzedaży, ale też nie luksusowe. I przy tych elementach tylko materiał, bo robocizna własna

----------


## anpi

Samo podpiwniczenie i budynek gospodarczy podnosi koszt budowy o minimum 50-70 tysięcy.

----------


## bzynio

> Samo podpiwniczenie i budynek gospodarczy podnosi koszt budowy o minimum 50-70 tysięcy.


 z tym sie zgodze, a do tego jeszcze robocizna 51 tys, u mnie wszystko stawia tescio(z wyjatkiem dachu za ktory musze zaplacic 4 tys)wiec duzo taniej mi wyjdzie.pozdrawiam

----------


## Edybre

Wydaje mi się, że 51 tyś za robociznę za stan surowy za taki dom to bardzo drogo. No ale może u ciebie takie ceny? Popatrz na moje podsumowanie i zrozumiesz moje zdziwienie. Ponad 100% masz drożej.
A własciwie to 135 % drożej.

----------


## miol

> Wydaje mi się, że 51 tyś za robociznę za stan surowy za taki dom to bardzo drogo. No ale może u ciebie takie ceny? Popatrz na moje podsumowanie i zrozumiesz moje zdziwienie. Ponad 100% masz drożej.
> A własciwie to 135 % drożej.


Wszystko zależy od rejonu, niestety. Ja za robociznę przy fundamentach zapłaciłem 6000 a jak szukałem ekipy do wymurowania ścian to się okazało że na wschodzie kraju murarze chcą ok. 4000 za kondygnację, czyli mniej niż za fundamenty mimo że roboty więcej. Problem w tym tylko że już są zajęci i nie bardzo chcą wyjeżdżać jak mają robotę na miejscu ale jak ktoś się buduje w takim rejonie to się nie dziwię, że robocizna wychodzi 100% albo i 200% taniej.

----------


## bzynio

wlasnie buduje sie na wschodzie(lubelskie) u nas w rejonie murarz za kondygnacje bierze 5tys to nie jest az tak strasznie, dach z postawieniem krokwi od 4tys do 6tys. pozdrawiam

----------


## apo

ja z lubuskiego  :wink: 

strasznie ciekawe te Wasze wypowiedzi!  :wink: 
narazie wystawilam dzialke jedna na sprzedaz i mysle, mysle, mysle...

----------


## bzynio

Lubuskia a Lubelskie mala roznica  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
poczytaj dobrze a bedziesz miala odpowiedz: normalne ze budowa zalezy od rejonu i wykonczenia(takie zycie)ale siedziec i myslec  hmmm....to nic nie pomoze, trzeba ostro dzialac  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   do dziela. pozdrawiam

----------


## apo

zrobilam pierwszy krok Wystawilam jedna dzialke na sprzedaz Od tego czy pojdzie i za ile, duzo zalezy bo chcialabym zeby wystarczylo na stan surowy ( troche moge dolozyc ) 
Ale im dluzej mysle tym bardziej jestem ,,za" Juz taka jestem ze musze myslec A moj maz jest od napalania i bujania w oblokach  :wink:  ja jestem od zarabiania i glowkowania  :wink:  
I choc w pierwszej chwili jego pomysl wydawal mi sie poroniony to im bardziej w to wchodze tym wydaje mi sie bardziej realny. 
w koncu nie musimy wybudowac domu w ciagu dwoch lat. Najlepiej pasowaloby nam wprowadzic sie za 4 lata kiedy jeden syn bedzie w liceum, a drugi skonczy podstawowke. ( nie musieliby szkol zmieniac)

----------


## maks23

Witam

Jestem na etapie stan surowy otwarty buduje dom  w Zielonej Górze
Dom pow. użytkowa 120m Na dzień dzisiejszy wydałem 70tyś
20tyś ekipa
50tyś materiały
Myślę że za 100tyś będzie ciężko ale  mieszkać się już da 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## apo

Zielona Gora to moj rejon, bo ja z Gorzowa Wlkp  :wink:

----------


## bzynio

> Witam
> 
> Jestem na etapie stan surowy otwarty buduje dom  w Zielonej Górze
> Dom pow. użytkowa 120m Na dzień dzisiejszy wydałem 70tyś
> 20tyś ekipa
> 50tyś materiały
> Myślę że za 100tyś będzie ciężko ale  mieszkać się już da 
> Pozdrawiam


jestem pod wrazeniem, ale prosze o wiecej konkretow np. z czego budowales i jak dlugim okresie, moj domek ma 106 m2 uzytkowej wiec chyba dam rade postawic stan surowy otwarty za 70 tys  :smile:  mam nadzieje  :Confused:  pozdrawiam i obiecuje ze bede sledzil Twoje poczynania  :Lol:

----------


## apo

no wlasnie , z czego?

----------


## apo

http://www.archon.pl/index.php?act=1...m41f4d95b0062a

ten projekt mi sie strasznie podoba...

----------


## bzynio

a mojej zonie jak sie podoba.. uuuu ..a moze i bardziej, a tak naprawde bardzo milutki projekt  :big grin:  ale na nasza dzialke za duzy  :Confused:  pozdro

----------


## [email protected]

Witam! Trudno porównywać koszt wybudowania poszczególnych domów jeśli podana jest tylko powierzchnia użytkowa, a nie np.netto tzn.po podłogach lub wymiary domu. Powierzchnia użytkowa jest przeróżnie liczona. Każde biuro projektowe inaczej bierze pod uwage garaż, pom.gosp. itd. czasem wlicza te pomieszczenia do pow. użytkowej, odlicza hol itp. itd..

----------


## cyla

> Witam
> 
> Jestem na etapie stan surowy otwarty buduje dom  w Zielonej Górze
> Dom pow. użytkowa 120m Na dzień dzisiejszy wydałem 70tyś
> 20tyś ekipa
> 50tyś materiały
> Myślę że za 100tyś będzie ciężko ale  mieszkać się już da 
> Pozdrawiam


My tez zmieścimy się blisko tej kwoty ,ale nasz dom jest z piwnicą. Chociaż na rekord bzynia nie miałam szans :smile:  ,na sama piwnicę wydaliśmy 25 tys.
apo domek ładny tylko szkoda ,że garaż jest w bryle domu

----------


## bzynio

> Napisał maks23
> 
> Witam
> 
> Jestem na etapie stan surowy otwarty buduje dom  w Zielonej Górze
> Dom pow. użytkowa 120m Na dzień dzisiejszy wydałem 70tyś
> 20tyś ekipa
> 50tyś materiały
> Myślę że za 100tyś będzie ciężko ale  mieszkać się już da 
> ...


 jak zmiescisz  sie w 70tys za stan surowy,to juz jest niezle- bede mial gorzej poniewaz material szarzuje w gore az strach   :cry:   :cry:  a co do mojego podpiwniczenia to jest jedynie zasluga mojego tescia, on wszystko nakreca   :smile:  pozdrawiam

----------


## _Beti_

cześć Cyla, ależ dawno Cię nie "widziałam" jak tam domek?
przeglądałam zdjęcia, czy są aktualne czy też dom już stoi

----------


## apo

mezowi sie marzy w bryle domu wlasnie garaz  :wink: 

Beti czytalismy Twoj dziennik i jestesmy pod wrazeniem  :smile:

----------


## apo

Ładny ten Chaber  :smile:

----------


## _Beti_

dzięki apo, jest mi okropnie miło gdy ktoś tak pisze  :oops:   :cool:   :smile:

----------


## apo

Moj maz czyta tylko gazety sportowe a Twoj dziennik przeczytal od dechy do dechy z wypiekami na twarzy W szoku bylam   :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## cyla

*apo* nam zdecydowanie każdy odradzał takie rozwiązanie. My w Chaberku  mamy bezposrednie przejście z garażu do domu ,dzieli go od domu metrowa śluza.
*Beti* Witaj  :Lol:  
Domek już można powiedzieć stoi,czekamy jeszcze na "dachowca". Po niedzieli jeśli ostra zima nie zaatakuje powinien przykryć dom   :big tongue:  więźbą i potem dachówką.Więżba już czeka przygotowana tylko pan się rozchorował - mam nadzieje,że to tylko poświateczno -noworoczne przy%padłości  :Wink2:  
Postaram się wkleić parę nowych zdjęć  :Wink2:

----------


## Edybre

Projekt rzeczywiście piękny, zwłaszcza, że mój jest bardzo podobny  :big grin: . Na dole mam też 77 m tylko jakby odbicie lustrzane twojego i garaż mam doklejony do domu a zamiast niego w bryle mam dodatkowy pokój do pracy, troche większą łazienkę i pomieszczenie gospodarcze. Góra też identyczna tylko na miejscu łazienki mam garderobę a w pokoju 2 łazienkę - zaszaleliśmy i mamy taki dość spory pokój kąpielowy. A co! 
Tylko ja nie mam lukarn a te twoje są dość duże a to znacznie podniesie koszt dachu no i ten wykusz na dole też troszkę będzie kosztować. No i balkon. Ja mam po prostu duże okna w ścianach szczytowych i jest ok. Tak jak w dmuchawcach jest oczywięcie ładnie tylko drożej. 
Duże jest też okien, aż 18 z czego 3 to balkonowe - u mnie jest 10: 1 w pokoju do pracy, 1 w kuchni 3 w pokoju dziennym w tym 1 balkonowe, 1 w pomiesczeniu gospodarczym no i 4 na górze - po jednym w każdym pomieszczeniu oprócz garderoby. A okna to naprawdę spory koszt, gdzie raczej nie da się zaoszczędzić.

----------


## _Beti_

apo
a skąd te wypieki na twarzy, przecież żadnych zbereźnych zdjęć w dzienniku nie umieszczałam  :Lol:   :Wink2:  
 :big grin:

----------


## apo

*Beti* z podniecenia budowlano - marzeniowego czy jak to sie tam zwie...  :wink:  Jest bardzo ciekawy bo wszystko od podstaw pokazane ,na dodatek sa ceny, Wasze zdjecia no i szybko sie wczuwa w ten klimat i ,,buduje w myslach razem z Wami"   :big grin:

----------


## apo

> *apo* nam zdecydowanie każdy odradzał takie rozwiązanie. My w Chaberku  mamy bezposrednie przejście z garażu do domu ,dzieli go od domu metrowa śluza.
> *Beti* Witaj  
> Domek już można powiedzieć stoi,czekamy jeszcze na "dachowca". Po niedzieli jeśli ostra zima nie zaatakuje powinien przykryć dom   więźbą i potem dachówką.Więżba już czeka przygotowana tylko pan się rozchorował - mam nadzieje,że to tylko poświateczno -noworoczne przy%padłości  
> Postaram się wkleić parę nowych zdjęć


nie wiem naprawde, nie znam sie ,dopiero od kilku tygodni zglebiam temat  :wink:  Ale maz twierdzi z tesciem ze z kolei w bryle garaz lepiej, a tesc budowlaniec i by nam stawial wiec jego zdanie wazne A projektu jeszcze nie mamy ,ten mi sie strasznie podoba ale decyzja nie zapadla Dalej sie rozgladam Wczoraj dostalam katalog z horyzontu ale nie zdarzylam przejrzec porzadnie

----------


## apo

> Projekt rzeczywiście piękny, zwłaszcza, że mój jest bardzo podobny . Na dole mam też 77 m tylko jakby odbicie lustrzane twojego i garaż mam doklejony do domu a zamiast niego w bryle mam dodatkowy pokój do pracy, troche większą łazienkę i pomieszczenie gospodarcze. Góra też identyczna tylko na miejscu łazienki mam garderobę a w pokoju 2 łazienkę - zaszaleliśmy i mamy taki dość spory pokój kąpielowy. A co! 
> Tylko ja nie mam lukarn a te twoje są dość duże a to znacznie podniesie koszt dachu no i ten wykusz na dole też troszkę będzie kosztować. No i balkon. Ja mam po prostu duże okna w ścianach szczytowych i jest ok. Tak jak w dmuchawcach jest oczywięcie ładnie tylko drożej. 
> Duże jest też okien, aż 18 z czego 3 to balkonowe - u mnie jest 10: 1 w pokoju do pracy, 1 w kuchni 3 w pokoju dziennym w tym 1 balkonowe, 1 w pomiesczeniu gospodarczym no i 4 na górze - po jednym w każdym pomieszczeniu oprócz garderoby. A okna to naprawdę spory koszt, gdzie raczej nie da się zaoszczędzić.


0
a co to za projekt ?   :big grin:   mi by sie bardzo przydal pokoj do pracy bo pracuje w domu, mam wolny zawod Taki z gruuubymi drzwiami ,wygluszony gąbką i wogole...   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  Teraz mamy trzy pokoje w bloku, blok i okolica cicha, ale w domu dwoje dzieci wiec warunki nie za ciekawe do myslenia

----------


## Edybre

Mam projekt indywidualny inspirowany Kopciuszkiem z archipelagu ale z wieloma zmianami: bryła domu wyrównana do regularnego prostokąta z małym podcieniem przy wejściu, na tej ścianie gdzie drzwi wejściowe za nimi jest doklejony garaż (czyli zlikwidowane okna z tej ściany) a dom z garażem to takie 2 prostokąty przesunięte względem siebie dzięki czemu powstała takie fajne zaciszne podwóreczko z podjazdem i wejściem. Na górze jest garderoba naprzeciwko schodów zrobiona kosztem części sypialni 3 i 4 dostępna z sypialni tej na lewo. I wymiary domu są inne: dom 12,5 na 8 a garaż 4 na 11,5. Sypialnie na górze są bardzo funkcjonalne, po podłogach mają 20 m, 14,66 i 15,54,  łazienka 15,26, garderoba 6,7. Nie ma lukarny na dachu, żadnych połaciówek, inny kąt nachylenia dachu, wysokość kalenicy i ścianki kolankowej  inna, zmienione wymiary i liczba okien. Tak właściwie to inny projekt ale punktem wyjścia był właśnie kopciuszek   :big grin:

----------


## Nikola79

Cyla nam piwnice wyszly 50 tys , strsznie zla jestem na to tylko ze u nas nie bylo wyjscia dzialka jest jakby na zboczu, 
a co do garazu w bryle to ja znowu jestem jak najbardziej za inne rozwiazanie jest dla mnie bez sensu  :smile:

----------


## cyla

A ja właśnie podliczyłam nasze wydatki do tej pory   :Confused:  
Wyszło mi 80582,76  z piwnicą  :Roll:  A jeszcze została nam zapłata dla dachowca i murłaty do zapłaty  :cry:   :cry:   :cry:  
I wiecie co denerwuje mnie jak ktoś mówi,że piwnica przedraża,ona po prostu kosztuje ileś tam jak się na nią decydujemy i już  :cool:

----------


## bzynio

> A ja właśnie podliczyłam nasze wydatki do tej pory   
> Wyszło mi 81943,26 z piwnicą  A jeszcze została nam zapłata dla dachowca i murłaty do zapłaty    
> I wiecie co denerwuje mnie jak ktoś mówi,że piwnica przedraża,ona po prostu kosztuje ileś tam jak się na nią decydujemy i już


 a mozesz jeszcze ile z tek kwoty to "robocizna"?piwnica kosztuje ale jest potrzebna  :Confused:

----------


## cyla

bzyniu robocizna za piwnicę 6tys a za górę 9.500.Patrz ile straciłam na teściu kolejarzu  :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  


Sorki teściu to fajny gość......ale budować nie umie  :big tongue:

----------


## bzynio

> bzyniu robocizna za piwnicę 6tys a za górę 9.500.Patrz ile straciłam na teściu kolejarzu       
> 
> 
> Sorki teściu to fajny gość......ale budować nie umie


  9,5tys za gore to malizna, piwnica 6 tys tez cienko, a ile goscio od dachu??15,5 tys to naprawde malo   :big grin:

----------


## cyla

dachowiec 6.500 ale niby do dogadania jeszcze. Dociął nam więźbę położy ją i dachówkę też.........jak wyzdroweje .Do poniedziałku ma się zjawić.Pożyjemy zobaczymy  :Roll:

----------


## Nikola79

cyla czasami wiesz nie ma wyjscia i piwnice trzeba zrobic, ja sie ciesze ze ja mam , tylko ze te 50 tys wolala bym wlozyc w cos innego , ja mam dom 170 plus 20 garaz stan surowy z oknami wyszedl mnie 165 tys , gdzies o 35 tys wiecej niz mial wyjsc  :sad:

----------


## bzynio

> cyla czasami wiesz nie ma wyjscia i piwnice trzeba zrobic, ja sie ciesze ze ja mam , tylko ze te 50 tys wolala bym wlozyc w cos innego , ja mam dom 170 plus 20 garaz stan surowy z oknami wyszedl mnie 165 tys , gdzies o 35 tys wiecej niz mial wyjsc


 bardzo duza kwota, buduje domek 106m2 i mam nadzieje ze 150tys styknie mi na gotowca.pozdrawiam

----------


## cyla

Kwota faktycznie duża,ale i dom większy niż nasze   :Roll:  
Ja tez wierzyłam ,że nam sie uda super tanio zbudować dom. na poczatku jeździliśmy,szukaliśmy tanszych hurtowni i takie tam,ale pod koniec budowy jak czegos zabrakło to jechaliśmy byle szybko do najbliższego sklepu.Tak jakoś wyszło.
A w ogóle to trzeba się było budowaćz rok wcześniej ,teraz bysmy sie tylko śmiali "pod wąsem" ,że ceny materiałów tak rosną  :Confused:  
Pozdrawiam cyla  :cool:

----------


## Nikola79

CYLA NAM ZNAJOMY Z HURTOWNI POWIEDZIAL  ze wystarczylo by zebysmy ten dom budowali na wiosne to bysmy mieli 30 % taniej  :sad:  , ceny mielismy dobre na materialy , ja jak podliczylam koszty to bylam w szoku , ale np za stal na dom nam wyszlo 18 tys jak bysmy bunkier conajmniej budowali dach kryty blacha czterospadowy wyszedl 33 tys robocizna 3 tys fundamenty plus 7,5 tys za kondygnacje , roboty ziemne nas kosztowaly 5 tys ,aha jeszcze mam 5 kominow wylozonych cegla grafitowa klinkierowa ( tak to jest jak sie pierwszy raz dom buduje dopiero sie polapalismy z tymi kominami w polowie budowy jedyny plus ze wszedzie mamy wentylacje )

----------


## JACKIE P

witam wszystkich! od czerwca 2006 mieszkam na swoim - Murator D53 Spokojny, koszt pod kluczyk 250 tys.zł /na gotowo całkiem/ - pow. 100m2, technologia PTH 44,5, dach - wiązar + Braas cementowy, orynnowanie Lindab, okna i drzwi f-ma Urzędowski, stan surowy 160 tys. zł. 
Jeśli ktoś chce zbudować z dobrych materiałów i mieć spokój na nastepne 20 lat bez przeróbek i remontów to takie są niestety realia.

----------


## Agdula

> witam wszystkich! od czerwca 2006 mieszkam na swoim - Murator D53 Spokojny, koszt pod kluczyk 250 tys.zł /na gotowo całkiem/ - pow. 100m2, technologia PTH 44,5, dach - wiązar + Braas cementowy, orynnowanie Lindab, okna i drzwi f-ma Urzędowski, stan surowy 160 tys. zł. 
> Jeśli ktoś chce zbudować z dobrych materiałów i mieć spokój na nastepne 20 lat bez przeróbek i remontów to takie są niestety realia.


  :smile:   Też marzą mi się okna i drzwi Urzędowskiego.  :smile:   :smile:   Proszę napisz jakie jest wykonanie, jacy fachowcy i jak się sprawdziły. A co z systemem alarmowym na tych oknach ...bo różnie mówią. 

Napisz proszę czy coś się nie sprawdziło w tych oknach. Acha i jeszcze ..interesuje mnie solidnośc firmy, tj czy dotrzymuja terminów, i czy wszystko pasuje po wymiarze. pozdr   :smile:   :smile: 
Oglądałam ich okna w Poznaniu przy hali Góreckiej. Brałeś może  też stąd?
 :smile:

----------


## Zenek i Ania

Po przeczytaniu waszych postów coraz bardziej upewniam się w myśli, że warto kupić dom w stanie surowym, podpiwniczony przykryty blachą trapezową zbudowany z karamzytu o szer. 32cm wypełniony styropianem dom ma 4 kondygnacje pow.urzytkowa 140m2 dach dwu spadowy z dwoma VELUXAMI.Budowę zaczęto w 2001r. Jest postawiony na ślicznej działce na przedmieściu w sąsiedztwie mały lasek. Właściciel chce za ten dom 70 000 myślę że to dobra cena jeśli nawet wydam drugie tyle na wykończenie domu to i tak będzie sukces Dodam jeszcze że do domu są podłączone wszystkie media włącznie z instalacją elektr. w całym budynku  

Co o tym sądzicie?    :Roll:  
       -Zenek i Ania

----------


## Agdula

> Po przeczytaniu waszych postów coraz bardziej upewniam się w myśli, że warto kupić dom w stanie surowym, podpiwniczony przykryty blachą trapezową zbudowany z karamzytu o szer. 32cm wypełniony styropianem dom ma 4 kondygnacje pow.urzytkowa 140m2 dach dwu spadowy z dwoma VELUXAMI.Budowę zaczęto w 2001r. Jest postawiony na ślicznej działce na przedmieściu w sąsiedztwie mały lasek. Właściciel chce za ten dom 70 000 myślę że to dobra cena jeśli nawet wydam drugie tyle na wykończenie domu to i tak będzie sukces Dodam jeszcze że do domu są podłączone wszystkie media włącznie z instalacją elektr. w całym budynku  
> 
> Co o tym sądzicie?    
>        -Zenek i Ania


Ja bym się nie zdecydowała kupować po kimś rozpoczętej budowy.
ALe może warto.  :Confused:   Trzeba tylko sprawdzić czy dom nie ma ukrytej "jakiejś kuchy" np wady  w budowie, status prawny, plany zagospodarowania terenu na najblizszy okres ( może ktoś coas odkrył i chce się pozbyć działki... więć ciekawe dlaczego sprzedają, chociaż z drugiej strony zawsze moze się zmienić sytuaja finansowa, rodzinna lub pomysł na miejsce przyszłego domu i wtedy trzeba sprzedać. Może warto.

----------


## apo

Edybre musi być piękny ...  :smile: 

a co do tego domu za 70 tys kupilabym z zamknietymi oczami jesli fachowiec stwierdzilby ze wszystko z nim ok bo faktycznie moze byc ,,kucha"

----------


## Renatka&Petronek

To ja chyba żyję w innym świecie. Stan surowy otwarty, dom 140m pow użytkowej, 200 m po podłogach, dach kopertowy kryty dachówką betonową(w tym 10 veluxów), ściany silka 18, strop monolityczny, dom w kwadracie , garaż w bryle budynku jak dotąd 160 tys za wszystko  :cry:  .

----------


## apo

moze te veluxy drogie... ?
nie wiem od czego to zalezy ale ceny sa baaardzo rozbiezne

----------


## dode

> Po przeczytaniu waszych postów coraz bardziej upewniam się w myśli, że warto kupić dom w stanie surowym, podpiwniczony przykryty blachą trapezową zbudowany z karamzytu o szer. 32cm wypełniony styropianem dom ma 4 kondygnacje pow.urzytkowa 140m2 dach dwu spadowy z dwoma VELUXAMI.Budowę zaczęto w 2001r. Jest postawiony na ślicznej działce na przedmieściu w sąsiedztwie mały lasek. Właściciel chce za ten dom 70 000 myślę że to dobra cena jeśli nawet wydam drugie tyle na wykończenie domu to i tak będzie sukces Dodam jeszcze że do domu są podłączone wszystkie media włącznie z instalacją elektr. w całym budynku  
> 
> Co o tym sądzicie?    
>        -Zenek i Ania


Drogo nie jest i faktycznie jesli nie ma haka to brac i to szybko, teraz w tej cenie tego nie zrobicie, a i ile nerwów zaoszczędzicie. jesli nie ma haka, ale moze faktycznie sytuacja finansowa, albo rodzinna się zmieniła i ktos musi to popropstu sprzedać.
powodzenia
D.

----------


## dode

> To ja chyba żyję w innym świecie. Stan surowy otwarty, dom 140m pow użytkowej, 200 m po podłogach, dach kopertowy kryty dachówką betonową(w tym 10 veluxów), ściany silka 18, strop monolityczny, dom w kwadracie , garaż w bryle budynku jak dotąd 160 tys za wszystko  .


ale jesli to domek "z obrazka" to sam dach kosztuje majątek...

----------


## Zenek i Ania

Ten domek surowy za 70 tys to jest do sprzedania bo gościu wybudował dla córki i nie dokończył bo zmarł. A teraz córka mieszka w Niemczech, ma własny dom, do tego dom po ojcu w Polsce i tą budowę , na kórą nie ma zdrowia i ochoty kończyć. Mój znajomy , który mi to polecił sam osobiście pomagał przy budowie tego domu, a teraz się nim opiekuje bo mieszka w sąsiedztwie. 
Ja osobiście jestem dekarzem i nie jedną budowę widziałem, ale sądząc po dachu robota jest solidnie i starannie zrobiona.  :Roll:

----------


## apo

kupilabym go. Serio ! ile roboty i nerwow mniej  :wink:

----------


## Edybre

Zenek i Ania: jedyne, co jest nieco dziwne w tym domu to 140 m na 4 kondygnacjach. Czyli 35 m na jednej kondygnacji minus co najmniej po 5-6 m na klatkę schodową to daje 30 m na kondygnacji???? Nie bardzo mogę to sobie wyobrazić. Jeśli tak jest to spędzisz życie na bieganiu po schodach, które pewnie przytłaczają. To musi być bardzo niefunkcjonalny projekt.

----------


## Renatka&Petronek

> Napisał Renatka&Petronek
> 
> To ja chyba żyję w innym świecie. Stan surowy otwarty, dom 140m pow użytkowej, 200 m po podłogach, dach kopertowy kryty dachówką betonową(w tym 10 veluxów), ściany silka 18, strop monolityczny, dom w kwadracie , garaż w bryle budynku jak dotąd 160 tys za wszystko  .
> 
> 
> ale jesli to domek "z obrazka" to sam dach kosztuje majątek...


Dach owszem kosztuje jakieś 35 tysięcy plus veluxy ok 8 tys. No ale pozostaje reszta domu za ponad 110 tys

----------


## bzynio

160 tys za stan surowy otwarty to szok  :ohmy:  a moze fachowcy za bardzo sie cenili? sam juz nie czaje  :Confused:  pozdrawiam

----------


## apo

> Zenek i Ania: jedyne, co jest nieco dziwne w tym domu to 140 m na 4 kondygnacjach. Czyli 35 m na jednej kondygnacji minus co najmniej po 5-6 m na klatkę schodową to daje 30 m na kondygnacji???? Nie bardzo mogę to sobie wyobrazić. Jeśli tak jest to spędzisz życie na bieganiu po schodach, które pewnie przytłaczają. To musi być bardzo niefunkcjonalny projekt.


kurcze spostrzegawcza jestes   :ohmy:   nie zauwazylam tego  :Confused:

----------


## dode

a może chodzi o piwnicę, parter, uzytkowe poddasze i strych? I jeśli metrarz nie jest liczony po podłogach, tylko zgodnie z przepisami tj. odjęciami poniżej 220 to nie jest az tak mało. Wiem, bo sama mam podobnie i w domu duzo miejsca, a metrów nie koniecznie.

----------


## Zenek i Ania

:oops:  Faktycznie te 140 m to są te dwie kondygnacje w pełni użytkowe, nie licząc piwnicy i strychu, a na strychu mogą byc spoko dwa pokoje ze skosami.   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## Agdula

> Ten domek surowy za 70 tys to jest do sprzedania bo gościu wybudował dla córki i nie dokończył bo zmarł. A teraz córka mieszka w Niemczech, ma własny dom, do tego dom po ojcu w Polsce i tą budowę , na kórą nie ma zdrowia i ochoty kończyć. Mój znajomy , który mi to polecił sam osobiście pomagał przy budowie tego domu, a teraz się nim opiekuje bo mieszka w sąsiedztwie. 
> Ja osobiście jestem dekarzem i nie jedną budowę widziałem, ale sądząc po dachu robota jest solidnie i starannie zrobiona.


Jeśli wszystko jest sprawdzone i jest ok.  :big grin:  to warto kupić .Pozostaje Wam się zastanowić, czy faktycznie coś takiego Wam odpowiada. Myślę, że to zależy od Was samych czego oczekujecie i jaka jest wasza obecna sytuacja. Czy będzie wam to odpowiadać na dłuższy czas. Cena jest kusząca może czasem przysłonić racjonalne myślenie.  Ale oprócz 70 tys, będziecie musieli jeszcze trochę w to włożyć, policzcie ile. I wtedy zastanówcie się czy lepiej wybrać sobie projekt taki jak się chce i zapłacić więcej, może nawet dużo więcej ( plus koszt działki) ale w efekcje końcowym mieszkać tak jak się chce, czy dać się skusić na niską cenę a później być niezadowolonym   :Confused:  I po jakimś czasie szukać czegoś innego..... Przecież można budować dłużej a nie w rok.
A jeśli  by zostać przy tym domu to myślę, że możecie skorzystać z rady jakiegoś architekta od wnętrz, czasami taką przestrzeń można też ciekawie  urządzić tylko trzeba mieć pomysł...a może jakąś ciekawą antresolę kosztem któregoś piętra ... dlatego warto spróbować przed zakupem skontaktować się z kimś co podpowie co można zrobić z takim wnętrzem i wtedy podjąć decyzję . Zyczę udanych decyzji   :Wink2:  trzymam kciuki   :smile:   :smile:   :smile:   :Roll:  

_Życie jest jak jesień..coś w nim z blasków lata,
Z uśmiechów słońca przez mgły i szarugi,
Z złotawych blasków wśród szarego świata,
Z kwiatów, co nigdy nie kwitną  raz drugi...._

----------


## Edybre

> Dach owszem kosztuje jakieś 35 tysięcy plus veluxy ok 8 tys. No ale pozostaje reszta domu za ponad 110 tys


Czyli co tyle kosztowało? Cegły, beton, stal i robocizna? Mógłbyś podać więcej szczegółów?

----------


## apo

właśnie, napisz wiecej  :wink:

----------


## Agdula

_
Do Zenek i Ania_
Aha, jeszcze jedno co do ceny za ten wasz dom...Zanim zaczęłam się budować oglądałm sporo domów na wsiach do remontu. I wieszcie mi  do 100 można było coś wybrać,  w róznym stanie oczywiście... Ale te wszyskie chaty były gddzieś na głębokich wsiach (zdala od miast) .. a Wy nie piszecie w jakim rejonie jest  ten dom ( jeśli nie  doczytałam  to sorry) i jaka działka.... moze ta cena nie jest aż tak atrakcyjna...  :Roll:

----------


## dode

> _
> Do Zenek i Ania_
> Aha, jeszcze jedno co do ceny za ten wasz dom...Zanim zaczęłam się budować oglądałm sporo domów na wsiach do remontu. I wieszcie mi  do 100 można było coś wybrać,  w róznym stanie oczywiście... Ale te wszyskie chaty były gddzieś na głębokich wsiach (zdala od miast) .. a Wy nie piszecie w jakim rejonie jest  ten dom ( jeśli nie  doczytałam  to sorry) i jaka działka.... moze ta cena nie jest aż tak atrakcyjna...


_Jest postawiony na ślicznej działce na przedmieściu w sąsiedztwie mały lasek._ 

jesli faktycznie nie ma tego "haka", to jest to atrakcyjna cena i to myslę, że bardzo!
Śliczna działka, media, dom w stanie surowym.
Przy poziomie cen, jakie osiągnęły teraz materiały budowlane i działki, to bardzo interesująca cena.
D.

----------


## Renatka&Petronek

> Dach owszem kosztuje jakieś 35 tysięcy plus veluxy ok 8 tys. No ale pozostaje reszta domu za ponad 110 tys
> 			
> 		
> 
> Czyli co tyle kosztowało? Cegły, beton, stal i robocizna? Mógłbyś podać więcej szczegółów?


Proszę bardzo:
beton.................................15.500
stal......................................8.500
ściany(silka, ytong klinkier)....17.500 
kleje i zaprawy do cegieł.........2.500
bloczek betonowy.................5.500
więźba.................................7.200
ziemia+piach+pospółka...........5.000
deski,kantówki,stemple..........5.000
robocizna............................30.000
trochę drobiazgów...........ok 10.000
pokrycie dachu
w tym dekarze                    45.000

----------


## Renatka&Petronek

> Dach owszem kosztuje jakieś 35 tysięcy plus veluxy ok 8 tys. No ale pozostaje reszta domu za ponad 110 tys
> 			
> 		
> 
> Czyli co tyle kosztowało? Cegły, beton, stal i robocizna? Mógłbyś podać więcej szczegółów?


Proszę bardzo:
beton.................................15.500
stal......................................8.500
ściany(silka, ytong klinkier)....17.500 
kleje i zaprawy do cegieł.........2.500
bloczek betonowy.................5.500
więźba.................................7.200
ziemia+piach+pospółka...........5.000
deski,kantówki,stemple..........5.000
robocizna............................30.000
trochę drobiazgów...........ok 10.000
pokrycie dachu
w tym dekarze                    45.000

----------


## Edybre

No tak, u mnie wycho dzi zdecydowanie inaczej:
beton              8025
bloczki fundam. 2288
stal                  2000
strop               2820 + beton i stal wliczone powyżej
ściany              8327 (poroton i BK)
działowe          1440 (BK12)
więźba             8583 (bez vatu   :oops:  )
ciśla                 4000
dach               12 500 (pokrycie + rynny)
dekarz             6200
żwir                 1300
cement           1320
schody            478 (stal i cement)
cegły, klinkier    1500 + rozbiórkowa darmowa
murarze           10 750  
inne                3000

Razem             74556.89 (watrosci powyżej nieco zaokrąglnone a to dokładnie
beton, bloczki i strop też bez vatu  :oops:  czyli trzeba doliczyć ok 2880

----------


## resu

Witam, jestem u was pierwszy raz i pierwszy raz i do tego sama chce wybudowac domek z MURATORA pod nazwa Cichy zakątek. Projekt ten mnie zauroczyl super rozplanowaniem pomieszczen. Jest nawet miejsce na kotlownie, co prawie nie zdaza sie w zadnych projektach. Chce zrobic kotlownie na ekogroszek w czesci garazu. Jezeli ktos realizuje ten projekt, lub jest w trakcie budowy, to PROSZE o pomocne rady z czego i jak wmiare tanio mozna to zrealizowac. Acha, a pokoj srodkowy cgce zamienic na lazienke i garderobe do ktorych wejscie bedzie z sypialni. Pozdrawiam cieplutko-Renata :P

----------


## bzynio

raczej w innym temacie musisz umiescic swoj post, moze w Projekty i architektura. pozdrawiam
 :Wink2:

----------


## resu

dzieki,  no to poslucham ciebie, chociaz nie bardzo wiem jak to zrobic, ale coz, swiat nalezy do odwaznych.  :D  :D  :D

----------


## sofix

Wszyscy tanio budujecie dom. Proszę o poradę: czy taniej jest zrobić strop wylewany około 70 m2 z gruchy, czy kłaść terive i np. łączyć bloczki swoim betonem. Po ile kupowaliście pustaki teriva u mnie trzeba około 500, 200 mam za 1,90 zł i może mi się to opłaci. Proszę o poradę. Czy jak robię terive, muszę jeszcze wydać kase na coś dodatkowego (oprócz tych długich belek)?

----------


## apo

heh no jakby nie patrzec jesli mi robocizna odpadnie to az tak duzo nie wyjdzie .... 
Byc moze po raz pierwszy raz w zyciu moj maz bedzie mial racje   :Lol:   ( twierdzil ze za 200 tysiecy sie wprowadzimy ) Byc moze  :wink:

----------


## _Beti_

w najnowszym muratorze jest dużo o stropach
z tego co tam piszą to taniej wychodzi terive
ale my zrobilismy strop monolityczny, moim zdaniem leprzy a z naszych wyliczeń tańszy ( sami robiliśmy szalunek i zbrojenie)

----------


## apo

boze jak ja Wam zazdroszcze ze Wy macie tak duzo za soba ........
chcialabym sie juz wprowadzac   :Evil:   :Lol:

----------


## bzynio

> boze jak ja Wam zazdroszcze ze Wy macie tak duzo za soba ........
> chcialabym sie juz wprowadzac


 podpisuje sie pod tym postem, tez chce miec swoj domek  :cry:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## apo

jak sobie pomysle ile przed nami to mi slabo   :Mad:

----------


## Edybre

Nie jest tak źle. Najgorzej zacząć, a potem ... to już pójdzie   :big grin:

----------


## bzynio

mam juz stan"0"  :big grin:  ale jak pomysle ile jeszcze pracy mnie czeka  :Confused:  poprostu ogarnia mnie czarna rozpacz, ale jakos bedzie  :Wink2:  pozdrawiam

----------


## Krzysztofik

> Nie jest tak źle. Najgorzej zacząć, a potem ... to już pójdzie


Najprawdziwsza prawda. Najważniejsze by nie przerywać, bo to nie zdrowe  :big grin:  .
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## dode

apo, spokojnie, bez przesady. 
nikt przeciez nikogo do budowy nie zmusza! 
Z reguły budujemy ten nasz własyn wymarzony kąt, bo chcemy....
I nie zapominajmy, że poza stresem, nerwami i finansowymi kłopotami mamy sama radość z tego, że powstaje nasz dom. Radośc z piwnic, fundamentów, ścian, rozprowadzania przyłączyi dalej, całej reszty. Rośnie dom, a w nas radość, że rośnie.
jesli juz na samym poczatku, przed faktycznym rozpoczęciem podchodzi się do tego w ten sposób to może trzeba się zastanowic nad sensem budowy.
pozdr.
dorota

----------


## apo

dzieki Wam za słowa otuchy  :wink:  wspaniali jestescie  :smile:

----------


## Pawel z okolic Wrocławia

jestem ciekaw ile potrzeba na dom o powierzchni 101.6m będzie to dom z poddaszem urzytkowym bez podpiwniczenia dach dwuspadowy z blachy w kolorze brązowym w projekcie zamierzam zredukowac ilość  okien dachowych do 2 lub 3 oraz zmniejszyć wyjście na taras (szklane drzwi) do 2 albo 1 drzwi i jedno okno a dom to:    http://www.lipinscy.pl/project.xml?i...cmd=Collection  dom oczywiście będzie w innych kolorach  (brązowy dach i piaskowe tynki) proszę o opinie

----------


## bzynio

nikt nie udzieli jednoznacznej odpowiedzi, to zalezy od materiałow,standardu wykonczenia i polozenia dzialki ale napewno bedzie kilka wypowiedzi wiec bedziesz miał z czego wybierac  :Wink2:  pozdrawiam

----------


## Edybre

Bardzo fajny i ekonomiczny domek. Troche daleko wc od pokoju dziennego ale da się przeżyć. Na górze tam gdzie te kwiatki zrobiłabym garderobę dostępną z sypialni lub holu. Myślę, że z powodzeniem zmieścisz się w 200 tyś na gotowo, a ewentualne oszczędności zależą od wkładu pracy własnej. Pamiętaj tylko, że ceny niestety galopują. A najwięcej da się zaoszczędzić na wykończeniówce. Stan surowy otwarty to na pewno nie więcej jak 100 tyś.

----------


## bzynio

powiem wiecej stan surowy otwarty- wydatek nie wiecej niz 80tys i to bez problemu. pozdrawiam

----------


## baś[email protected]

Mam bardzo podobny dom, wymiary zewnętrzne prawie identyczne. Dach również  
dwuspadowy, kryty blachodachówką, ale ma trzy tzw. jaskółki (lukarny). Budynek jest częściowo podpiwniczony. Stan surowy zamknięty kosztował nas w 2006r. 75000 zł. Myślę, że w 200 tys. zmieścimy się bez problemu.   :smile:

----------


## bzynio

> Mam bardzo podobny dom, wymiary zewnętrzne prawie identyczne. Dach również  
> dwuspadowy, kryty blachodachówką, ale ma trzy tzw. jaskółki (lukarny). Budynek jest częściowo podpiwniczony. Stan surowy zamknięty kosztował nas w 2006r. 75000 zł. Myślę, że w 200 tys. zmieścimy się bez problemu.



mam malutkie pytanko- duzo pracy wykonaliscie sami? czy wiekszosc to praca facowcow? pozdrawiam  :Wink2:

----------


## Pawel z okolic Wrocławia

> nikt nie udzieli jednoznacznej odpowiedzi, to zalezy od materiałow,standardu wykonczenia i polozenia dzialki ale napewno bedzie kilka wypowiedzi wiec bedziesz miał z czego wybierac  pozdrawiam


                                                                                                  pochodzimy z okolic Wrocławia a więc koszt działki w naszym rejonie to jakieś 60-70 000 wkład pracy własnej niestety zerowy bo pracujemy z moją przyszłą żoną za granicą i jak do tej pory bywamy w kraju 2-3 razy do roku wiec budowy będzie doglądał mójtato lub ktoś inny ale jeżeli mimo dość drogiej okolicy i zerowego wkładu własnego uda nam się zmieścić w 200 000 bez działki to będziemy zadowoleni

----------


## Pawel z okolic Wrocławia

aha zapomniałem wykończenia i wszystko inne to wersja "oszczędnościowa"więc standart niewysoki i zastanawiam sie czy w celu poczynienia dalszych oszczędności nie zrezygnować z kominka czy ktoś moze podać ile można zaoszczędzić w taki sosób

----------


## KAS01

Budowanie z takiej odleglosci wyklucza tanie budowanie. 
Pisze to na przykladzie wlasnych doswiadczen. Sam od wielu lat pracuje za granica (ok.800km od domu). Niestety nie mam w rodzinie nikogo kto moglby mi pomoc w budowie, wiec aby sie za nia zabrac wrocilem na rok czasu do kraju. Majac wolny czas moglem wyszukiwac najlepsze materialy w najlepszych cenach, oraz pilnowac ekip, aby nie popelnialy bledow (bo te tez niestety kosztuja). Budowalem tak do etapu instalacji. Dalej juz ciagne budowe z doskoku. Przyjezdzam do Polski raz w miesiacu na 4-6 dni i musze w tym czasie zalatwic kupe rzeczy (nie tylko zwiazanych z budowa). Jak czegos nie zalatwie, to czeka to kolejny miesiac (przez to teraz budowanie idzie mi bardzo wolno). Przy takim trybie cena tego co kupuje ma dalsze znaczenie (a kiedys byla na pierwszym miejscu).
pozdrawiam
Konrad

----------


## zezo

Ale się temat Taniego Budowania rozwinoł   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Dawno mnie tutaj nie było, przeczytałem kilka postów   :Wink2:  i muszę powiedzieć że jestem  pod wrażeniem budowy * _Beti_*
To się nazywa oszczędne i tanie budowanie   :big grin:  
Tak wiec można tanio budować.

----------


## janusz_21

Moja znajoma budowała na odległość, bo z Anglii. Nie miał kto specjalnie interesować się tym przedsięwzięciem oprócz Pani kierownik budowy i architekta w jednej osobiesię budową (Zosia 4 razy w roku), owszem miała doglądacza, który swietnie kasował sianko i był przy okazji wykonawcą niektórych prac. Jeżeli Twój Tato nie zna się na budowaniu to jego też wpuszczą w kanał, a jeszcze tak jak w/w Zosia powiesz gdzie pracujesz to spoko zrobią Ci dobrze "fachury". Jej "fachowcy" zrobili komin bez wyczystki, główna rura kanalizacyjna to fi 110 szara na zewnątrz położona 20-30cm pod powierzchnią gruntu, a to góry, zimy ostre. Tak ostro budowali, że ściany i sufity biednej pękają.Tu trochę Jej winy bo chciała szybko. Fundament pod bramę wjazdową zrobił sk.....n głęboko na 60 cm no i po zimie wysadziło. Za płot wzięli niespotykane pieniądze. Łobuz sprzedał jej okna i drzwi nie dość,że drogo  +  robocizna i 22% VATem ! niespotykane. Dobrze że inwestor zarabia w funtach. Nie pytałem Zosi ile ją ta partanina kosztowała ale sądzę, że nieźle. Nie radzę być zbytnim optymistą,i ufać zbytnio "fachuwcom" chyba że inspektor nadzoru to będzie chłop  z j....i. Błąd Zosi polegał też na tym, że umówiła się na całość budowy czyli fachowcy pchali jak najtańszy materiał po to by zarobić jak najwięcej zwiąść za robociznę. Takie to są przypadki, dlatego spokojnie bez zbytniej ufności w umiejętności i lojalność braci budowlanej. Życzę powodzenia i nic tylko budować

----------


## Nefer

Nie trzeba na odległość - moje koleżance tak przyjaciel dom budował  :smile:  :smile:  Ona pracowała po 12 na dobę a on tylko brał kasę. Jej domeczek powstał 5 lat temu , ma pow. 80 m kw a kosztował - wtedy - 350.000 i np. nie ma podbuutki, cieknie koło komina, nie ma podłog ...etc. - nieźle co? Pół wsi z niej żyło...

----------


## janusz_21

Moja znajoma budowała na odległość, bo z Anglii. Nie miał kto specjalnie interesować się tym przedsięwzięciem oprócz Pani kierownik budowy i architekta w jednej osobie  (Zosia 4 razy w roku), owszem miała "doglądacza", który swietnie kasował sianko i był przy okazji wykonawcą niektórych prac. Jeżeli Twój Tato nie zna się na budowaniu to jego też wpuszczą w kanał, a jeszcze tak jak w/w Zosia powiesz gdzie pracujesz to spoko zrobią Ci dobrze "fachury". Jej "fachowcy" zrobili komin bez wyczystki,rura odprowadzająca spaliny z kominka bez atestu dopiero po pykówce dali właściwą,  główna rura kanalizacyjna to fi 110 szara! na zewnątrz położona 20-30cm pod powierzchnią gruntu, a to góry, zimy ostre. Tak ostro budowali, że ściany i sufity biednej pękają.Tu trochę Jej winy bo chciała szybko. Fundament pod bramę wjazdową zrobił sk.....ny głęboko na 60 cm no i po zimie wysadziło. Za płot wzięli niespotykane pieniądze. Łobuz sprzedał jej okna i drzwi nie dość,że drogo  +  robocizna i 22% VATem ! niespotykane.Ocieplenie dachu 10cm wełny- bzdura. Dobrze że inwestor zarabia w funtach. Nie pytałem Zosi ile ją ta partanina kosztowała ale sądzę, że nieźle. Nie radzę być zbytnim optymistą,i ufać zbytnio "fachuwcom" chyba że inspektor nadzoru to będzie chłop  z j....i. Błąd Zosi polegał też na tym, że umówiła się na całość budowy czyli fachowcy pchali jak najtańszy materiał po to by zarobić jak najwięcej zwiąść za robociznę. Takie to są przypadki wcale nie odosobnione, dlatego spokojnie bez zbytniej ufności w umiejętności i lojalność braci budowlanej. Życzę powodzenia i nic tylko budować

----------


## Krzysztofik

Tiaaa...przyjaźń między kobietą a męszczyzną  :Wink2:  
Widzisz Nefer, ta kleżanka być moze upiera sie gdzieś tu na forum, że nie da sie tanio wybudować bo wszystko kosztuje  :big grin:

----------


## Nefer

> Tiaaa...przyjaźń między kobietą a męszczyzną  
> Widzisz Nefer, ta kleżanka być moze upiera sie gdzieś tu na forum, że nie da sie tanio wybudować bo wszystko kosztuje


Ona "niekomputerowa" ale generalnie ma poczucie, że ktoś ją wy....ł i nawet przyjemności z tego nie miała. Prawda jest taka, że jak nie przypilnujesz tak masz  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

Dokładnie..... trzeba być na budowie często, nawet codziennie .... nawet jeśli samemu się nie robi to choćby "tylko" po to , żeby przypilnować. 
My będziemy mieć na budowę 10 kilosków z miejsca gdzie teraz mieszkamy....i nie wyobrażam sobie żeby po pracy nie jechać pooglądać, przedyskutować, zdjęcia porobić czy opier..... kogo trza  :big grin:  .

----------


## _Beti_

zezo
dzięki   :smile:

----------


## Agdula

> To ja chyba żyję w innym świecie. Stan surowy otwarty, dom 140m pow użytkowej, 200 m po podłogach, dach kopertowy kryty dachówką betonową(w tym 10 veluxów), ściany silka 18, strop monolityczny, dom w kwadracie , garaż w bryle budynku jak dotąd 160 tys za wszystko  .


To już razem żyjemy w innym świecie   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Moja kwota jest zbliżona do Twojej a nie mam jeszcze dachówki   :sad:  
Mój dom ma po podłodze 220 m. Wysokie ściany kolanowe więcej porothermu.
Buduje mi firma. Ale podobno należy do tańszych  :Confused:  
Więc nie bardzo rozumiem jak można taniej wybudować ....może to kwestia gdzie się buduje. Ty jesteś jak widzę z Warszawy ja z Poznania...może są tańsze rejony...albo żyjemy w innym swiecie   :ohmy:  
Też bym chciała tanio ale oczywiście z w miarę dobrych materiałów wybudować..ale się nie da...  :sad:   zakładając, że buduje mi firma

----------


## bzynio

mam pytanko-ile w waszym rejonie kosztuje m3 betonu z "gruchy" B20 i B15??. dzieki za odp, pozdrawiam

----------


## jabko

pół roku temu płaciłem 303zł za m3 B20 z pompą i dowozem.
 :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## resu

witam, piasalam juz , ze chce wybudowac sobie domek z Muratora - Cichy Zakatek, moze nie grzeszy on uroda, ale dla mnie liczy sie funkcjonalnosc. Widze, ze orientujecie sie w kosztach budowy , wiec prosze - jaki czeka mnie mniej wiecej wydatek  ,aby stanal on w  stanie surowym zamknietym. Oczywiscie, ze interesuje mnie w miare tanie budowanie. Pozdrawiam

----------


## baś[email protected]

*bzynio*, nasza  budowa była prowadzona przez dwie ekipy, jedna od prac murarskich (murarz i jeden pomocnik),  druga robiła dach. Wykopy pod fundament robione koparką. Sami na budowie, oprócz prac porządkowych, nie robiliśmy nic.      :smile:

----------


## zjarek

> mam pytanko-ile w waszym rejonie kosztuje m3 betonu z "gruchy" B20 i B15??. dzieki za odp, pozdrawiam




dzisiaj w toruniu jeszcze za 175 zl/m3 powyzej 6 metrow , ale to bedzie szybko drozalo.

pozdro

----------


## bzynio

> *bzynio*, nasza  budowa była prowadzona przez dwie ekipy, jedna od prac murarskich (murarz i jeden pomocnik),  druga robiła dach. Wykopy pod fundament robione koparką. Sami na budowie, oprócz prac porządkowych, nie robiliśmy nic.


 to bez zadnego problemu zmiescicie sie w 200tys aby juz zamieszkac(chyba)  :Wink2:  

a co do betonu to napewno sporo podrozeje do wiosny  :Evil:  ale takie zycie  :Wink2:  pozdrawiam

----------


## OGMA

Mam zamiar rozpocząć budowę, widzę,ze jesteście kopalnią informacji.
Cyla, Maks23 jak udało Wam się wybudować po tak niskich cenach, napiszcie po jakich cenach kupowaliście materiał i  ile pŁaciliście za robociznę. 
Mając rozeznanie  bedę bardziej ostrożna z wydawaniem pieniędzy przy kupowaniu  i negocjowaniu z fachowcami.

----------


## Pawel z okolic Wrocławia

czy ktoś może mi powiedzieć czy od kupionej działki należy zaplacić podatek VAT 22% bo na stronie muratora jest to opisane ale mam wątpliwości więc jeżeli kupię działkę od kogoś kto chce sprzedać część swego majątku i nie jest to związane z jego potencjalną działalnością gospodarczą to watu płacić nie muszę ale jeżeli osoba ta kupiła kilka działek jakiś czas temu i teraz sprzedaje to muszę zapłacic vat i tu nie wiem co to znaczy "jakiś czes temu" i czy muszę zapłacic vat jeżeli kupię działkę od kogoś kto sprzedaje tylko 1 działke i kupił ją "jakiś czas temu"

----------


## Pawel z okolic Wrocławia

jeżeli ktoś z forumowiczów ma doświadczenie w sprawie działki budowlanej niedzaleko torów kolejowych to proszę o radę jaka jest bezpieczna odległość od torów tak aby z ubiegiem czasu mury nie zaczęły pękać od wstrząsów czy 150-200 m wystarczy a może to za blisko dodam że pociągi jeżdżą z częstotliwością około 5-7 dziennie

----------


## Kero

W mojej ocenie to nie odległość od torów ma znaczenie dla bezpieczeństwa budowli a jakość wykonanych ław i fundamentów.
Zauważ, że niemal wszystkie budynki kolejowe usytuowane są bezpośrednio przy torach i pomiędzy nimi.

----------


## MYSZKA MIKI

Witam wszystkich mam pytanie buduje dom 162 metry caly podpiwniczony piwnica bez okien jaki oceniacie koszt budowy na stan surowy zamkniety dom jest z ytonga kryty dachowka bez fayerwerkow prosze o opinie.Nie bede sie klucic o 10 czy 20 tysiecy zlotych.

----------


## Edybre

Żeby choć w przybliżeniu ocenic koszt budowy tzreba miec troche wiecej informacji, jaki dach, jego powierzchnia, stopień skomplikowania, jaka bryła, ile kominów, jakie schody, ile tarasów, jaki strop, czy są wykusze, lukarny i inne bajery, itp itd. Sama powierzchnia to za mało.

----------


## Anher1968

czesc wszystkim budującym a co śądzicie o tym projekcie jak myślicie ile bedzie kosztował stan surowy dach z palchodachówki sciany yutong bardzo proszę o opinie z wyglądu może nie jest to rewelacja ale zawsze to swój kąt i wydaje sie prosty w budowie o to ten projekt bede wdzieczny za wszelkie sugestie
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/slonecznyp/index.php

----------


## Joasiac

Ale ladny domek - sama jestem ciekawa odpowiedzi na temat kosztow  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam,
Joasia

----------


## Bikerus

> czesc wszystkim budującym a co śądzicie o tym projekcie jak myślicie ile bedzie kosztował stan surowy dach z palchodachówki sciany yutong bardzo proszę o opinie z wyglądu może nie jest to rewelacja ale zawsze to swój kąt i wydaje sie prosty w budowie o to ten projekt bede wdzieczny za wszelkie sugestie
> http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/slonecznyp/index.php


Prawie identyczny projekt oferowano mi we wrzesniu 2006r za 195 tys zł w stanie developerskim - Sciany z porothermu plus styropian, na dachu dachówka ceramiczna, strop drewniany na płytach OSB. Budowany przez developera.
Zrezygnowałem ze względu na marną działkę na której stał. (działka wraz z przyłączami kosztowała 45 tys zł).
pzdr

----------


## Anher1968

a cena działki wliczona była w cene domu czyli w te 195 tysięcy? dom jest prosty ale przede wszystkim bardzo funkcjonalny i można rozłożyć budowę na etapy

----------


## Bikerus

> a cena działki wliczona była w cene domu czyli w te 195 tysięcy? dom jest prosty ale przede wszystkim bardzo funkcjonalny i można rozłożyć budowę na etapy


Działka nie była wliczona w cenę domu. Miała 740 m^2.
Całość kosztowała 195 + 45 = 240 tys zł brutto

W cenie był piec dwufunkcyjny, ogrzewanie podłogowe w kuchni i łazience, brama wjazdowa, ogrodzenie z siatki (z tyłu stało juz betonowe), schody sufitowe - w zasadzie wystarczyło tylko położyc podłogi, pomalować ściany, zrobić kuchnie i łazienkę i się wprowdzać.

----------


## resu

Anher1968- sliczny ten domeczek, ja wybralam b. podobny z muratora Cichy Zakatek,roznia sie one tylko drobnymi szczegolami. Mysle, ze koszt budowy, bedzie prawie taki sam. Ja planuje, ze za 200 tys. sie wprowadze z powodzeniem.projekcik odbieram juz w czwartek.Sciany beda z betonu komorkowego, strop wylewany, dach pod blachodachowke [ chociaz zastanawiam sie nad papa bitumiczna, zalezy co bedzie tansze]. Srodkowa sypialnie przerabiam na lazienke i garderobe, a lazienke w pokoju goscinnym likwiduje, aby powiekszyc pokoj dzienny.Ogrzewanie czesciowo podlogowe, grzejniki, oraz ogrzewanie kominkowe. Juz sie nie moge doczekac kiedy rusze z budowa.Zaczelam juz zalatwiac sprawy papierkowe. Zycze ci powodzenia i taniego budowania-Renata

----------


## Anher1968

dzięki resu mi też podobał sie twó projekt ale ostatecznie wygrał ten nie robie w nim poprawek , ja poszukuje intensywnie działki  wiec jak znajde zaczynam budowę  wiksząć prac wykonuje sam napewno wykończeniówke a stan surowwy postawi mi ekipa chciaż mieszkam w zaachodnipomorskim to licze na znalezienie taniej ekipy dlatego też m am nadzieje ze 150 tysięcy  w zopełności starczy trzeba zacisnąć pasa i bedzie pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących i czekam na opinie dotyczącej kosztów

----------


## wiochman

Tez jestem ciekaw w jakiej kwocie mi się to wszystko zamknie. Choć tak naprawdę dopiero kończe papiery. Ale chyba idzie mi dobrze. Działkę kupiłem 3 lata temu za 5 tys. PLN 2,5 hektara rolnej zresztą przepiękna...z lasem i sadem , 38 m nad wioska. Projekt zrobili mi wg. mojego pomysłu z instalacjami za 2600 PLN okolo 120 m2. Dużo potrafię zrobić sam , zajmę się raczej wykończeniówka przy jakiejś pomocy. Pracuje w hurtowni instalacyjno sanitarnej i większość wyposażenia sprzedam sobie sam. Więc może nie będzie najgorzej.

----------


## MajsterKlepka

*Jeśli mogę się wtrącić to podaję kilka podstawowych rad życiowych odnośnie tematu jak tanio wybudować dom  :*
1.przede wszystkim dom musi mieć prosta bryłę,
2.jak najmniejsza powierzchnia dachu i kąt nachylenia,
3.jeśli można to brak fundamentu pod ścianami działowymi - chyba że piętrówka,
4.ściany fundamentowe monolit (chociaz nie we wszytskich przypadkach - zalezy od gleby i klimatu),
5.ograniczyć ilość kominów,
6.więźba i deskowanie z drewna od leśnika przetarta w tartaku,
7.jak najmniejsza liczba drzwi wewnętrznych,
8.okna prostokątne lub kwadratowe,
9.ogrzewanie z centralnie położonego kominka,
10.bez balkonów,
11.dach dwuspadowy bez "jaskółek itp.
Ogołociłem dom z wszelkich "upiękrzających i udziwniających go elementów.
a tutaj link do takich tanich prostych domków: 

http://www.domek.net.pl/

Pozdrawiam
MajsterKlepka

----------


## jabko

Z jednym się nie zgodzę:
Za mały kąt nachylenia to same problemy z dostępnoscią pokrycia

Pewnie chodziło Ci że wtedy zmniejsza się powierzchnia dachu   :Wink2:

----------


## MajsterKlepka

* jabko napisał:*



> Z jednym się nie zgodzę:
> Za mały kąt nachylenia to same problemy z dostępnoscią pokrycia
> 
> Pewnie chodziło Ci że wtedy zmniejsza się powierzchnia dachu


Tak jest, chodziło o powierzchnię, jest jeszcze dużo dużo rzeczy które mają dodatkowe funkcje w domu, jak np wymiatanie z naszych kieszeni  :smile:  a co sądzisz o własnej więźbie z lasu??
pozdrawiam
MajsterKlepka

----------


## Anher1968

Majsterklepka to co sądzisz o moim projekcie bedzie tani mi wydaje się ze tak choć powierzchnia dachu jest dośc duża ale pozostałe punkty opisdane u ciebie spełnia zarknij i jak możesz oceń koszty 
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/slonecznyp/index.php

----------


## Kero

To co proponuje Majsterklepka w mojej ocenie miałoby uzasadnienie w czasach minionej epoki kiedy to rządek toczka w toczkę stały murowano-betonowe klocki. Wówczas nawet jednej dachówki nie było potrzeba.
Ja mam świadomość, że dach jaki przyjdzie mi pokryć ok 370m2 to ogromne koszty jak na całość inwestycji ale jest to mój śiwadomy wybór.
Dzisiaj buduję to co ja chcę o nie to co mi kiedyś komuna nakazała.
I jeśli miałbym tak "obrzynać" wszystko co jest tylko estetyką to mój projekt podobny byłby do owczarni lub nie przymierzajac do chlewni-
Niski parter długi na 28mb - wyobrażasz sobie taki barak?

----------


## wiochman

Też w swoim projekcie myślałem w ten sposób. Jednak w paru wypadkach poszedłem na kompromisy z estetyką i niewymiernymi korzyściami jak balkon od strony stoku wzgórza na którym stoi mój dom. Widok jest tego warty żeby podziwiać go z balkonu. Balkon ma być drewniny i przyklejony do budynku. Poza tym bryła prosta , jeden komin, dach dwuspadowy kąt 40 stopni choć z naczółkiem, od strony balkonu nieco przedłużony w celu przykrycia balkonu. Metraż około 120 m2 , komin centralnie, piony wodno kanalizacyjne szt.1 i wszystkie łazienki, kuchnia umieszczone wokół niego.
Pracuję w w handlu w branży instalacyjno sanitarnej  więc tu myślę nieco zaoszczędzić .

----------


## MajsterKlepka

*Anher1968 napisał:*



> Majsterklepka to co sądzisz o moim projekcie bedzie tani mi wydaje się ze tak choć powierzchnia dachu jest dośc duża ale pozostałe punkty opisdane u ciebie spełnia zarknij i jak możesz oceń koszty
> http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/slonecznyp/index.php


Więc tak, wywaliłbym ten komin z kotłowni i w ogóle ją zlikwidował a zamiast niej zrobiłbym sobie jakiś warsztacik albo spizarkę, projekt prosty, choć dom za niski, koszt podniesienia na dwa pustaki chociażby niewielki a powierzchnia domu znacznie większa, ale zalezy jakiej powierzchni potrzebujesz, zawsze możesz go podwyższyć za parę lat :smile:  powierzchnia dachu musze powiedzieć średnia, 160 - 170 tys z wykończeniem i elementami kombinatoryki  :Wink2:

----------


## MajsterKlepka

*Kero napisał*



> To co proponuje Majsterklepka w mojej ocenie miałoby uzasadnienie w czasach minionej epoki kiedy to rządek toczka w toczkę stały murowano-betonowe klocki. Wówczas nawet jednej dachówki nie było potrzeba.
> Ja mam świadomość, że dach jaki przyjdzie mi pokryć ok 370m2 to ogromne koszty jak na całość inwestycji ale jest to mój śiwadomy wybór.
> Dzisiaj buduję to co ja chcę o nie to co mi kiedyś komuna nakazała.
> I jeśli miałbym tak "obrzynać" wszystko co jest tylko estetyką to mój projekt podobny byłby do owczarni lub nie przymierzajac do chlewni-
> Niski parter długi na 28mb - wyobrażasz sobie taki barak?


Przedewszystkim to parterówka "bungalow" czy jak inaczej można nazwać niską chałupkę, jest najmniej ekonomiczna i jesli ktoś decyduje sie na budowę takiego domu to musi liczyć sie z kosztami, Nie rozumiem dlaczego piszesz że dom oberżniety z komina czy też z balkonu i o dachu dwu spadowym przypominac będzie chlewnię?? powiem Ci że wszystko zależy od wyobraźni, Dach to najdroższy element domu więc uwazam że mam rację co do kosztów  :big grin:  No i nikt nie każe Ci budować "tanio" domu, dzięki inwestorom takim jak Ty mamy urozmaicenie w kraju a nie betonowe klocki w rządku  :Wink2:  [/quote][/b]

----------


## MajsterKlepka

*wiochman*



> Też w swoim projekcie myślałem w ten sposób. Jednak w paru wypadkach poszedłem na kompromisy z estetyką i niewymiernymi korzyściami jak balkon od strony stoku wzgórza na którym stoi mój dom. Widok jest tego warty żeby podziwiać go z balkonu. Balkon ma być drewniny i przyklejony do budynku. Poza tym bryła prosta , jeden komin, dach dwuspadowy kąt 40 stopni choć z naczółkiem, od strony balkonu nieco przedłużony w celu przykrycia balkonu. Metraż około 120 m2 , komin centralnie, piony wodno kanalizacyjne szt.1 i wszystkie łazienki, kuchnia umieszczone wokół niego.
> Pracuję w w handlu w branży instalacyjno sanitarnej więc tu myślę nieco zaoszczędzić .


Przyznam szczerze że jak porównasz to wyżej wyminionych pkt to w 50% się pokryją, ni napisałem przecież że wszytskie pkt to tanio zbudujesz na 100% jest jeszcze wiele więcej pkt które obniżą koszta budowy, jak wspomniałes np. wyposażenie łazienek etc. Co się tyczy Twojego balkonu to sam mam zamiar zrobić sobie taras-wiatę koło garażu i tylko i wyłącznie w drewnie, bo jest najtańszym budulcem (przynajmniej potrafię sobie tanio załatwić  :Wink2:  )
taki drewniany nie jest aż tak drogi, tylko betonowy jak już ekipa zobaczy ze balkonik to zaraz 1000 więcej krzyknie. Takie jest moje zdanie  :cool:  
pozdrawiam
MajsterKlepka

----------


## MateuszCCS

Obora wybudowana "po taniosci" wyglada n.p. tak   :Lol:  



dlugosc 19.5 m   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## Bikerus

> Obora wybudowana "po taniosci"
> 
> dlugosc 19.5 m


Wiadomo, ze przy tym kształcie i rozmiarach "szału" nie ma   :Wink2:  
Ale moim zdaniem dzieki umiejętnie dobranych detalach elewacji udało Ci się zbudować bardzo ładny i spójny architektonicznie dom. Gratuluje.
pzdr

----------


## MateuszCCS

Dokladnie   :cool:   Choc to akurat nie moja zasluga, a architekta   :Lol:  

Kolor elewacji bedzie jasniejszy (piaskowy) - teraz to tylko cerplast z barwnikiem, do tego jakas rozsadna podbitka i ... cholera - balismy sie budowy "stodoly", ale chyba dalo rade   :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## wiochman

> Obora wybudowana "po taniosci" wyglada n.p. tak   
> 
> 
> dlugosc 19.5 m


Całkiem, całkiem pogratulować. A jak duża ta taniość???

----------


## jabko

Dach w tym budynku jest droższy od mojego.

----------


## MateuszCCS

Istnieje taka mozliwosc   :Lol:  

Tyle, ze : miala byc parterowka , a kąt okreslal MPZZ ...

Nadrobilismy kosztami robocizny i rabatami na material   :Wink2:

----------


## wiochman

[quote="jabko"]Dach w tym budynku jest droższy od mojego.

Mój jest bardzo podobny do twojego . Jakie masz wymiary domu? i le kosztował cię ten dach?

----------


## Kero

Masterklepko - mógłbyś być bardziej konsekwentny w tym co sam tu puiszsz.
"Obora wybudowana "po taniosci" wyglada n.p. tak "
Wedle Twojego punktu widzenia to powinieneś był z tej "obory" zrzucić jeszcze dach spadzisty bo to przecież koszty a oborze nie ubędzie powierzchni.

Teraz kwestia podwyższania budynku o dwie warstwy pustaka w moim pojęciu nijak nie zwiększy jego powierzchcni ale może dlatego, że nie jestem tak oszczędny i zaradny jak Ty.

Kolejna bzdura proponoweana to usunięcie komina z kotłowni a wręcz całej kotłowni to sory kolego ale dyletanctwo budowlane.
Można oczywiście wybudować oddzielnie kotłownię ale gdzie tu oszczędność a po za tym żadnym prawem (jednynie bezprawiem) wolno zlikwidować Ci kanał wentylacyjny w garażu. Zresztą po Twojemu to można garaż też zlikwidować a jedynie zadaszyć coś na kształt wiaty i wtedy rzeczywiście komin wywalamy.
Baaa mamy wtedy jeszcze mniej ścian :Smile:  Jakby tak pójść dalej.....

----------


## MajsterKlepka

*Kero napisał:*



> Masterklepko - mógłbyś być bardziej konsekwentny w tym co sam tu puiszsz.
> "Obora wybudowana "po taniosci" wyglada n.p. tak "
> Wedle Twojego punktu widzenia to powinieneś był z tej "obory" zrzucić jeszcze dach spadzisty bo to przecież koszty a oborze nie ubędzie powierzchni.
> 
> Teraz kwestia podwyższania budynku o dwie warstwy pustaka w moim pojęciu nijak nie zwiększy jego powierzchcni ale może dlatego, że nie jestem tak oszczędny i zaradny jak Ty.
> 
> Kolejna bzdura proponoweana to usunięcie komina z kotłowni a wręcz całej kotłowni to sory kolego ale dyletanctwo budowlane.
> Można oczywiście wybudować oddzielnie kotłownię ale gdzie tu oszczędność a po za tym żadnym prawem (jednynie bezprawiem) wolno zlikwidować Ci kanał wentylacyjny w garażu. Zresztą po Twojemu to można garaż też zlikwidować a jedynie zadaszyć coś na kształt wiaty i wtedy rzeczywiście komin wywalamy.
> Baaa mamy wtedy jeszcze mniej ścian Jakby tak pójść dalej.....


Co do powierzchni, to nie w ząb nie wychodzi mi że powierzchnia się nie zwiększy, chyba że chodzi Ci o przelicznik bez skosów.
Usunięcie komina mówisz bzdura, a po co Ci ten komin i kotłownia przy zalożeniu opalania domu kominkiem?? i po co fantazjujesz wybudowaniem kotłowni osobno?? popatrz co napisałem w pierwszym poście kolego. Nie narzucaj mi mojego zdania że "to i tamto można zlikwidować" albo że "zrobił bym to i to" bo ja tego nie powiedziałem!  :Confused:  (chodzi o garaż, dach etc.) I dalej uważam że im prostszy dach tym tańszy  nie przekonają mnie Twoje argumenty w tej sprawie. Weź kartkę i kalkulator i policz jeśli potrafisz.   :Roll:  
Pozdrawiam
MajsterKlepka

----------


## MajsterKlepka

*MateuszCCS*



> Obora wybudowana "po taniosci" wyglada n.p. tak


Gratuluje bardzo fajny "domuś"  :Lol:   prosty skromny i funkcjonalny pewnie jest. 
Pozdrawiam 
MajsterKlepka

----------


## Kero

"I dalej uważam że im prostszy dach tym tańszy nie przekonają mnie Twoje argumenty w tej sprawie. Weź kartkę i kalkulator i policz jeśli potrafisz. "

Kolego 100% zgody tylko, że Ty uparcie czepiasz się taniosci więc ja dopowiadam co jeszcze można urwać by było jeszcze taniej.
Najtaniej buduje się klocki z plaskim dachem.
Po za tym wcale nie jestem przy kasie jakby Ci się mogło wydawać ale podtrzymuję to co powiedziałem - ja chcę dzisiaj mieć coś co chcę a nie coś co zbudowałem 19 lat temu tak a nie inaczej bo tylko i wyłącznie finanse oraz brak możliwości i materiałów dyktowały wówczas warunki budowy..

Co do komina w garażu to nie mam zamiaru polemizować bo musi być i tyle a dlaczego to poszperaj w prawie budowlanym.

----------


## MajsterKlepka

*Kero napisał:*



> "I dalej uważam że im prostszy dach tym tańszy nie przekonają mnie Twoje argumenty w tej sprawie. Weź kartkę i kalkulator i policz jeśli potrafisz. "
> 
> Kolego 100% zgody tylko, że Ty uparcie czepiasz się taniosci więc ja dopowiadam co jeszcze można urwać by było jeszcze taniej.
> Najtaniej buduje się klocki z plaskim dachem.
> Po za tym wcale nie jestem przy kasie jakby Ci się mogło wydawać ale podtrzymuję to co powiedziałem - ja chcę dzisiaj mieć coś co chcę a nie coś co zbudowałem 19 lat temu tak a nie inaczej bo tylko i wyłącznie finanse oraz brak możliwości i materiałów dyktowały wówczas warunki budowy..
> 
> Co do komina w garażu to nie mam zamiaru polemizować bo musi być i tyle a dlaczego to poszperaj w prawie budowlanym.


Hehe ja się nie czepiam, tylko napisałem kilka pkt które najczęściej są "stosowane" 
w tanich budowach, oczywiście zgadzam się z Tobą że chcesz mieć coś co będzie cieszyło Twoje oko (sąsiadów też) i będzie Twoim marzeniem.
Pozdrawiam
MajsterKlepka

----------


## Mice

> Co do komina w garażu to nie mam zamiaru polemizować bo musi być i tyle a dlaczego to poszperaj w prawie budowlanym.


No to pokaż mi przepis który mówi o kominie w garażu. IMHO wystarczy kratka wentylacyjna na zewnątrz przez ścianę (ja tak mam w projekcie).

----------


## Kero

"No to pokaż mi przepis który mówi o kominie w garażu. IMHO wystarczy kratka wentylacyjna na zewnątrz przez ścianę (ja tak mam w projekcie)."

Kratka wentylacyjna w ścianie to po prostu dziura w ścianie a nie wentylacja.
Oczywiście każdy może sam sobie tworzyć zagrożenie na tyle na ile sobie tylko zamarzy.
Ludzie wystarczy używać wyobraźni by nie dyskutować nad potrzebą prawidłowej wentylacji przynajmniej grawitacyjnej w garażu a taką może zapewnić kanał wentylacyjny wyprowadzony ponad dach budynku a nie dziura w ścianie.
Ja nie muszę nikomu udowadniać, że mi się chce żyć albo też czy mam rację czy nie.
Zatykanie kratek wentylacyjnych już nie jedną osobę wyprowadziło do piachu ale jak widać nikogo to niczego nie uczy.
W moim garażu będzie wentylacja grawitacyjna a nie dziura w ścianie. 
A pro po tego, że taka jest w projekcie to jeszcze nie oznacza, że zgodna z przepiasami prawa, albo też ze zwyczajnym zdrowym rozsądkiem.

----------


## Agdula

MajsterKlepka i Kero   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Czytając wasze posty myślę, że oboje macie sporo racji   :smile:  
Sądzę, że różnicie się trochę doświadczeniem stąd różne poglądy.

Ja jestem za domem, który bedzie miał w miarę prosty wygląd ( tak aby nie kusił "tych co nie trzeba" ), jednak aby był  wykonany z porządnych, dobrych materiałów. I na tym nie powinno się oszczędzać.  :smile:   Natomiast uważam, że dach  dwuspaowy przy ładnej dachówce i ciekawej elewacji może być bardzo interesujący .
W miarę klasyczna bryła jest bardziej uniwersalna, i nie zmienia się tak szybko jak moda, która dzisiaj jest taka a za chwilkę (za nim się obejrzymy) już jej nie będzie...  :sad:    Natomiast urządzając wnętrza można sobie pozwolić na co się chce zgodnie z możliwościami finasowymi i realizacją nawet bardzo szalonych pomysłów. 
Myślę, że fajnie robić coś co się nam podoba   :smile:   coś co spełnia nasze marzenia.

Jeszcze jedno mi przyszło do głowy   :big tongue:   Wygląd domu powinien pasować do wielkości działki i okolicznych domów. Dom "wypasiony" gdy w okolicy same skromne domy  z pewnością nie będzie wyglądać dobrze, jak również skromny domek wśród okazałych rezydencji   :Wink2:

----------


## areq

> Dom "wypasiony" gdy w okolicy same skromne domy  z pewnością nie będzie wyglądać dobrze, jak również skromny domek wśród okazałych rezydencji


Budujesz dla siebie czy dla "okolicy"???Zresztą wierz mi ,że w większości przypadków kogoś kogo stać finanasowo  na niewielki, prostej konstrukcji domek, nie wybuduje się w dzielnicy luksusowych rezydencji, gdyż działki tam pewnikiem dość sporo kosztują.A jak dość sporo kosztują,to najlepszym biznesem jest sprzedać takową gdy już się ją posiada z "dziada-pradziada" ,kupić nową w mniej luksusowej dzielnicy i nadwyżkę dutków wydać na początek lub w skrajnych przypadkach na całość budowy domu. 
I vice werset  :big grin:  jak kto ma kupe kasy ,też będzie szukał "swoich" tak by jego ym:ejdż zbytnio nie ucierpiał :big grin: 




> ....z pewnością nie będzie wyglądać dobrze...


...jak po użyciu _viagry light_ ...stać to nie stoi ,ale dobrze wygląda w spodniach  :big grin:

----------


## frykow

> Najtaniej buduje się klocki z plaskim dachem.


A coś ty taki złośliwy, hmm? Ten wątek nazywa się "jak tanio wybudować dom", i twoje opinie o oborze i klockach są co najmniej niegrzeczne. Wiele ludzi buduje tanie domy, bo tylko na takie ich stać, więc szydzenie z nich jest wyrazem chamstwa.

Ja sam buduję "oborę", bo chociaż może i mógłbym wybudować ciekawszy architektonicznie dom, to podjąłem taką decyzję - nie chcę całe życie spłacać kredytu, a dom to dla mnie rodzina, a nie wykusze, lukarny i dach z 10 połaciami.
Tani dom, także może być funkcjonalny i wygodny - i dyskusja jak to osiągnąć powinna się tu znaleźć, a nie Twoje dziwne dywagacje.

A co do kratki w garażu, to oczywiście nie miałeś racji i się przyznaj  :big tongue: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kero

Kończąc jałową polemikę powiem tak:
Tanio to nie znaczy byle jak i z byle czego. To wszystko w tej kwestii.
Co do obory to właśnie taką budujemy ale bez zbędnego obrzynania by nie było byle jak ale staramy się to robić tanio.
Kolega Majsterklepka "kosi" co się da byleby było tanio a że to już wygląda byle jak...?

----------


## jabko

Chciałem wam powiedzieć że to że dom będzie tani w budowie nie znaczy ze nie będzie nam sie podobać.
Mnie się mój podoba   :Lol:  

Kwestia gustu.
Ale nie można wybrać projektu dlatego ze będzie tani w budowie skoro całkowicie się nam nie podoba.

1) Musi się podobać (i tu jest X projektów)
2) Tani w budowie (z "X" wybieramy jeden)

----------


## Joasiac

Ale przecież to jest wątek pod tytułem: "Tanio wybudować dom" a nie "Jak wybudować piękny i okazały dom".

Sama zamierzam rozpocząć budowę "obory" jak to ktoś nazwał z czysto finansowych powodów. Czy to, że nie chcę budować domu, którego koszt wyniesie mnie 350-400 tys. zl dyskwalifikuje mnie w ogóle w kwestii posiadania mojego domu???

Poczułam się trochę zniesmaczona wypowiedziami niektórych.

Mnie sie ta moja "obora" podoba a jeśli ktoś uważać będzie, że to jest szakradne, itp. to już będzie jego problem, nie mój!

Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących tanio a MajsterKlepce dziękuję za uwagi!

----------


## MajsterKlepka

*Kero napisał:*



> Kończąc jałową polemikę powiem tak:
> Tanio to nie znaczy byle jak i z byle czego. To wszystko w tej kwestii.
> Co do obory to właśnie taką budujemy ale bez zbędnego obrzynania by nie było byle jak ale staramy się to robić tanio.
> Kolega Majsterklepka "kosi" co się da byleby było tanio a że to już wygląda byle jak...?


Ojojoj, wcale nie kosze, bo gdybym kosił to by wygódka sama została  :Lol:   Wg Ciebie jak wywali się pare elementów to już jest byle jak?? Stwierdzam że jakość wykonania nie zalezy od ilości budowy skomplikowanych elementów etc tylko od umiejętności murarza ciesli dekarza etc.!
Materiał to podstawa więc też na nim oszczędzić nie wolno. Ja po prostu rzuciłem pare hasełek jak i co można zrobić by było taniej, jak też wybrać projekt nadający się do tego jak wspomniał *Jabko* 
Teraz z innej beczki *Jabko* ma bardzo prosty dom, i może mi ktoś powie że mu się nie rzuca w oczy??każdy sobie myśli że fajny taki domek!  :cool:  tyle wam powiem. 
Pozdrawiam
MajsterKlepka

----------


## jabko

> Ale przecież to jest wątek pod tytułem: "Tanio wybudować dom" a nie "Jak wybudować piękny i okazały dom".
> 
> Sama zamierzam rozpocząć budowę "obory" jak to ktoś nazwał z czysto finansowych powodów...


Nie no kicha.
Wątek jest o tanim budowaniu ale dotyczy to bryły która NAM SIĘ PODOBA.

Nie można budować domku który nam się nie podoba.
Wtedy czy to że jest tani nie ma znaczenia.

----------


## Joasiac

No to napisałam, że moja "obora" MNIE się podoba, a czy innym również to już nie mój problem.

Bo ta "obora" to będzie mój wymarzony, piękny dom!

Pozdrawiam,
Joasia[/img]

----------


## Krzysztofik

> Materiał to podstawa więc też na nim oszczędzić nie wolno.


...No i bardzo słuszna uwaga!
To na czym jeszcze można oszczędzić?
Pozostaje  projekt i robocizna.
Jeżeli projekt to jaki? Z pewnością musi mieć dach ściany i wszystkie instalacje.
Można policzyć koszt tych materiałów? Można.
Pozostaje nieszczęsna robocizna tak skrzętnie pomijana przez ludzi "chciałbym ale mi sie nie chce". Jak ktoś chce taniej to niestety trzeba zawinąć rękawki na "prawych" rączkach. Zapewne przyda się to na przyszłość, bo zapoznamy sie z gumiaczkami i rękawicami albo zapłacimyi będziemy z rozzewnieniem wspominać mieszkanie w bloku.
Metoda gospodarcza, to: "macie chłopaki kase i wybudujcie mi dom"???
Ja uważam, że to jest metoda najdroższa z możliwych.
Nazywanie takiej formy budowania metodą gospodarczą jest nie na miejscu.
Oczywistym jest, że wszystkiego sami nie zrobimy, tak jak im więcej sami wykonamy wiele prac tym będzie taniej.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## MajsterKlepka

*Krzysztofik napisał:*



> ...No i bardzo słuszna uwaga!
> To na czym jeszcze można oszczędzić?
> Pozostaje projekt i robocizna.
> Jeżeli projekt to jaki? Z pewnością musi mieć dach ściany i wszystkie instalacje.
> Można policzyć koszt tych materiałów? Można.
> Pozostaje nieszczęsna robocizna tak skrzętnie pomijana przez ludzi "chciałbym ale mi sie nie chce". Jak ktoś chce taniej to niestety trzeba zawinąć rękawki na "prawych" rączkach. Zapewne przyda się to na przyszłość, bo zapoznamy sie z gumiaczkami i rękawicami albo zapłacimyi będziemy z rozzewnieniem wspominać mieszkanie w bloku.
> Metoda gospodarcza, to: "macie chłopaki kase i wybudujcie mi dom"???
> Ja uważam, że to jest metoda najdroższa z możliwych.
> Nazywanie takiej formy budowania metodą gospodarczą jest nie na miejscu.
> ...


Święta racja, rękawki zakasac i do roboty  :smile:  całe szczęście że nie mam lewych rąk do pracy. Co do metody gospodarczej do zgodzę sie w 50 % bo niektórzy mimo chęci nie wybudują sami stanu surowego bo nie mają o tym pojecia. Z materiałem trzeba mieć znajomości i zmysł handlowca troszkę, bo kupić to nie sztuka, Jeszcze fundament u mie nie stoi  a ja już załatwiam okna z 60% rabatem!!!! więc tu mam b. duze oszczedności. Drogi materiał nie zawsze jest dobrej jakości.  Podsumowując, żeby tanio wybudować 3 przykazania fundamentalne:
1. projekt
2. robocizna
3. materiały
Kryteria dostosowujace podane w moim pierwszym poście.
pozdrawiam
MajsterKlepka  :Lol:

----------


## Agdula

> Napisał Agdula
> 
>  Dom "wypasiony" gdy w okolicy same skromne domy  z pewnością nie będzie wyglądać dobrze, jak również skromny domek wśród okazałych rezydencji  
> 
> 
> Budujesz dla siebie czy dla "okolicy"???Zresztą wierz mi ,że w większości przypadków kogoś kogo stać finanasowo  na niewielki, prostej konstrukcji domek, nie wybuduje się w dzielnicy luksusowych rezydencji, gdyż działki tam pewnikiem dość sporo kosztują.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Co do  pierwszej części wypowiedzi. *Teoretycznie* to masz rację... w *praktyce* - to tak.. nie do końca jak mówisz  :Wink2:   Proponuje przejechać się "po okolicy " a gwarantuje, że znajdziesz ciekawe przypadki   :Wink2: 

I jeszcze jedno ..jasne, że buduję dla siebie ale dostosować też trzeba się umieć, żeby ładnie wyglądało w okolicy, a skoro nasze plany zagospodarowania ( albo czasem ich brak) nie zawsze są do końca przemyślane...
Żeby nie wyglądało tak jak na starszych osiedlach, gdzie każdy zaczął sobie inną farbą balkon malować...bo ....robił to dla siebie ( lub tak mu się podobało) .. nie mając na uwadze okolicy   :sad:   :sad:   I jak to wygląda  :sad:  
Druga część Twojej wypowiedzi   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## Edybre

Ja buduję na miejscu starego domu mojej babci i wkoło same stodoły z dwuspadowym dachem. Nie wyobrażam sobie wybudowania tam willi z wykuszem, lukarnami, kolumnami i 10 połaciami. A przy okazji wyjdzie mi dużo taniej. Tak z 40 tyś mniej napewno.

----------


## Mroovka

A mnie podoba sie prostota. Nadmiar detali i ozdób zawsze przegrywa ze szlachetną prostotą linii   :Lol:  . A że przy okazji taniej- tym lepiej.

----------


## Krzysztofik

Jakoś nikt nie wspomina o kulturze regionu...
nawiązuje do podwarszawskich osiedli (zaraz mi sie oberwie  :Wink2:  )
Patrząc na pewne obiekty...nasuwa sie myśl... " budowlane disco polo".
Niech żyje demokracja  :big grin:

----------


## golanski

Może się udać, ale na malutki dom i to w stanie surowym, wiem coś o tym bo tez buduję, a robię sobie prawie wszystko sam, pozdrawiam

----------


## bzynio

> Może się udać, ale na malutki dom i to w stanie surowym, wiem coś o tym bo tez buduję, a robię sobie prawie wszystko sam, pozdrawiam


  moze sie udać, ale co ??  :Wink2:  pozdrawiam

----------


## Agdula

> Napisał golanski
> 
> Może się udać, ale na malutki dom i to w stanie surowym, wiem coś o tym bo tez buduję, a robię sobie prawie wszystko sam, pozdrawiam
> 
> 
>   moze sie udać, ale co ??  pozdrawiam


Golanski dał odpowiedź chyba na pierwszy post   :smile:   :smile:   tak myśę   :Wink2:   :Roll:

----------


## maksik78

Witam,

Wracajac do tematu tanich domow to ja zamierzam zmiescic sie w 130 tys. zl ( i oczywiscie moc w nim zamieszkac). Bede budowal systemem gospodarczym...tzn. bede pomocnikiem tescia, ktory ma pojecie o budowaniu i w gruncie rzeczy nie bedzie nam potrzebna zadna ekipa (moze tylko do zrobienia wiezby). Strop bedzie lekki. Wode juz mam, koncze zalatwiac pozwolenie na budowe. Warunki na energie dostalem. Jak na razie wydalem 12 000 zl. Zostalo mi te 130 tys. Mam nadzieje ze mi sie uda  :wink:  Dzieki za wiare we mnie

Milego weekendu
Pozdrawiam
Maciek

----------


## amalina

Witam!!! 
Widzę, że macie dużo doświadczenia i wiedzy na tematy budowy tanich domów  :smile:  . Wobec tego mam pytanie. Od paru tygodni rozmawiamy z mężem o tym, aby wybudowac domek. Mamy działkę 40 km od Krakowa, gdzie są wszystkie media. Myśleliśmy o niewielkim domku, bo 54 m2 powierzchni netto, kąt nachylenia dachu to 30 stopni, bez kominka, szkielet drewniany, prostokątny,bez piwnicy. W męża rodzinie jest trochę murarzy, tynkarz..itp, ja mam wujka, który zajmuje się dachami, więc koszty robocizny odpadają. Mam pytanko: czy jest możliwosc, że zmieścimy się w cenie 80 tyś zł do stanu surowego zamkniętego? Jestem całkiem "zielona" w kwestii budownictwa, dlatego nie wiem czy warto ryzykowac...Wiem, że nie jest to piękny domek, ale jeśli udałoby się nam zmieścic w tej cenie, to wolę miec malutki domek niż garsonierę w blokowisku  :Confused:  .

----------


## wiochman

No kto wie... może się udać, a w stanie surowym raczej napewno.

----------


## bzynio

> Witam!!! 
> Widzę, że macie dużo doświadczenia i wiedzy na tematy budowy tanich domów  . Wobec tego mam pytanie. Od paru tygodni rozmawiamy z mężem o tym, aby wybudowac domek. Mamy działkę 40 km od Krakowa, gdzie są wszystkie media. Myśleliśmy o niewielkim domku, bo 54 m2 powierzchni netto, kąt nachylenia dachu to 30 stopni, bez kominka, szkielet drewniany, prostokątny,bez piwnicy. W męża rodzinie jest trochę murarzy, tynkarz..itp, ja mam wujka, który zajmuje się dachami, więc koszty robocizny odpadają. Mam pytanko: czy jest możliwosc, że zmieścimy się w cenie 80 tyś zł do stanu surowego zamkniętego? Jestem całkiem "zielona" w kwestii budownictwa, dlatego nie wiem czy warto ryzykowac...Wiem, że nie jest to piękny domek, ale jeśli udałoby się nam zmieścic w tej cenie, to wolę miec malutki domek niż garsonierę w blokowisku  .


stan surowy(jezeli odpada robocizna) bez problemu i jeszcze zostanie na waciki  :Wink2:   pozdrawiam

----------


## Anher1968

amalina zerkinj sobie na tę stronę i zastanów się skoro im siię opłaca budować za taka kasę to napewno ci się uda pozdrawiam
http://www.danmardomy.pl/index.php?i=7#caloroczne :D  :D [/quote][/code][/list]

----------


## wiochman

Domki super i ceny rewelacyjne . O ile aktualne...

----------


## amalina

Dzięki za wsparcie  :smile:  . Zaczynam wierzyc, że to może się udac. Chociaż nie będzie to willa z basenem  :cry:  , to i tak będą to moje włane 4 kąty. Jak zaczniemy działac, to się odezwę i podziele moimi doświadczeniami. A na razie dziekuję i pozdrawiam!!!  :Lol:

----------


## Anher1968

aktualne byłam tam dwa miesiące temu i można nawet inwestycje skredytować

----------


## Mroovka

Są to ceny, które obejmują" stan surowy zewnętrznie zamknięty". Co to znaczy?

----------


## Kero

" stan surowy zewnętrznie zamknięty" oznacza, ze budynek od strony konstrukcyjnej jest ukńczony - ściany, dach, okna i drzwi. Żadnych instalacji ani wykończeniówek jak tynki czy posadzki- dokładnie surowy zamknięty oznacza, że nie ma w nim otworów okiennych lub drzwioych, przez które można wejść nie używając klucza czy łomu. Podobno Św.Mikołaj wchodzi przez komin ale to nie zmienia stanu rzeczy :Smile:

----------


## Anher1968

http://www.domhurt.com.pl/index.php?...gID=1&hierID=2

tutaj też są fajne domki i nie drogie

----------


## Assunta

Witam wszystkich wtajemniczonych w tematy budowlane. Ja niestety jestem zupełnie zielona, ale mam dobre chęci   :Wink2:  .
No cóż, też bym chciała tanio wybudować domek (zastanawiamy się z mężem nad tym http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...16&IdKolekcji= ale bez garażu, bo już stoi na działce). Jak sądzicie - ile na to potrzeba? Dachówkę moglibyśmy zastąpić blachodachówką, ale wiele to chyba nie pozwoli zaoszczędzić. Mamy 160 tysięcy... Będę bardzo wdzięczna za wszelkie opinie   :smile:

----------


## Kero

Masz przeciesz szacunkowy kosztorys wraz z garazem. Jeśli go odetnbiesz powinno wystarczyć 160tyś.
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...16&IdKolekcji=

----------


## Assunta

Widziałam oczywiście ten kosztorys. Zastanawiałam się tylko na ile jest on miarodajny.

----------


## Edybre

Nie byłabym taką optymistką. Już choćby analizując ten kosztorys ze strony muratora: przecież on nie zawiera vatu i wykończenia (tynków, posadzek, terakoty, drzwi wewnetrznych, sufitów, balustrad, schodów itp) oraz nie zawiera przyłaczy, ogrodzenia, tarasu i kosztów działki. Jeśli masz 160 tyś to bez kredytu nie dasz rady. Te łukowate olbrzymie okna będą kosztowały majątek. 176 tys - 25 tyś za garaż to daje ok 150 tyś + 22% vatu to ok 180 tyś. A gdzie reszta wspomniana wyżej, która nie jest w wycenie uwzględniona? Poza tym ta wycena robiona jest pewnie w oparciu o już nieaktualne ceny, które galopują w zawrotnym tempie. Albo zoranizujesz 220-240 tyś albo szukaj innego projektu.

----------


## Assunta

No cóż, optymistką nie jestem. Też dały mi do myślenia te okna - inne szczegóły też. W ogóle ze względu na galopujące ceny zaczynam się zastanawiać, czy jest sens cokolwiek zaczynać. Dzisiaj doszłam do wniosku, że nie widziałam chyba projektu domku o powierzchni ok. 100-110m, który dałoby się wybudować za kwotę, jaką posiadam (patrząc realnie). Ale pomyślałam, że może uprawiam jak zwykle czarnowidztwo - dlatego postanowiłam zasięgnąć opinii tutaj. 
Ech, pozostaje mi już chyba tylko remont starej chałupy, która pierwotnie przeznaczona była do rozbiórki...

----------


## Edybre

Skoro masz starą chałupę to sytuacja wygląda trochę lepiej. Masz w takim razie działkę i przyłącza, które możesz wykorzystać. Może jest też ogrodzenie. Z rozbiórki pozyskasz też sporo cegieł (bardzo się przydają) i desek. Jeśli znajdziesz projekt tańszy w realizacji + dołożysz trochę (w końcu przez czas przygotowń i budowy twój kapitał z pewnościa wzrośnie) to może się udać. Moja sytuacja jest podobna - też buduję w miejscu starej chaty i widzę jakie dzięki temu mam oszczędności. remont walącego się domu to tylko pozornie tańsze niż budowa. Nie decyduj się na to chyba, że dom nie jest bardzo stary.

----------


## Assunta

Problem w tym, że w chałupie mieszkają teściowie, więc dopóki nie mają się gdzie przeprowadzić, rozebrać jej nie można... Nowy dom miałby stać obok.
Chałupa jest w nędznym stanie (a poza tym nawet łazienki w niej nie ma; nie ma też centralnego ogrzewania). Na pewno koszty remontu będą wyższe niż koszty budowy, ale plusem jest to, że remont można przeprowadzać wieloma etapami, a chcielibyśmy uniknąć pożyczki w banku... Sama już nie wiem...

----------


## Edybre

Gdybym miała wybierać między remontem domu teściów a budową etapami (wtedy  może da radę bez kredytu, najwyżej będzie trzeba samemu sporo zrobić) to bym sie nie zastanawiała. Co swoje to swoje. I nowe   :big grin:

----------


## Assunta

No, teściowie na nas przepisali dom   :Wink2:  . Ale fakt, co nowe, to nowe.

----------


## Kero

No cóż - realizm Edybre w analizowaniu projektu widzianego w internecie jakoś nie za bardzo pozostaje z tym samym realizmem proponowania rozbiórki istniejącego domu.
Może na czas budowy hotel zaproponujesz?

Dysponuję kwotą 240 tyś i wybuduję dom o powierzchni ok 240m2 i nie będzie to tandeta z ostatnich materiałów i ostatniej jakości.
Straszeniem nie zmotywuje się nikogo do takiej inwestycji.

Mając 29 lat postanowiłem, budować dom z kredytu a był to rok 1987 i szaleńczo galopujące ceny. Nie miałem żadnych oszczędności i udało się.
Dzisiaj nie pamiętam już o kredycie jaki spłaciłem dawno temu.

Jestem za dodawaniem wiary a nie jej odbieraniem i to nie z powodu mojego kaprysu ale doświadczenia jakie mam za sobą.

----------


## Edybre

Kiedy proponowałam rozbiórkę starego domu assunta jeszcze nie napisała, że tam mieszka. Ja rozebrałam stary dom, bo stał pusty, myślałam, że tu tak samo. Wcale nie proponuję wynajmowania hotelu, nie przesadzaj. Poza tym przeczytaj moje ostatnie posty ze zrozumieniem. Proponowałam także budowę etapami, mieszkając w starym domu.
A tobie Kero życzę powodzenia w budowie tak dużego domu.

----------


## Assunta

W starym domu mieszkają teściowie, ja mieszkam w bloku. Główny problem polega na tym, że to oni mają beznadziejne warunki mieszkaniowe, co chcielibyśmy jak najszybciej rozwiązać. Dlatego budowanie etapami nie bardzo się nam uśmiecha, remont - patrząc pod tym kątem - byłby chyba bardziej sensowny. W każdym bądź razie bardzo dziękuję Wam za opinie   :big grin:  .

----------


## Olsen

Mam do sprzedania w dobrych cenach 

PP3/0,5 ST+G 36,5 cm w cenie 13.00zł za 1szt. brutto z dostawą 
PP3/0,5 ST+G 24 cm w cenie 8.50zł za 1szt. brutto z dostawą

----------


## Edybre

A tak poza tym Kero, z całym szacunkiem ty dopiero rozpoczynasz budowę, więc twoje przekonanie o tym ,że wystarczy ci 240 tyś to TYLKO przekonanie. Wszyscy na początku budowy są optymistami a stają się realistami w trakcie. Prreanalizowawszy twój projekt ze zmianami nie ma szans, abyś zmieścił się z całą inwestycją  w tej kwocie. Chyba, że wykończysz go tylko częściowo, a reszta w kolejnych etapach. Ja mam już stan surowy wybudowany w poprzednim sezonie i same materiały wyniosły mnie 55 tyś za dom z garażem o pow. po podłogach 195 mkw. Sporą część kupiłam bez vatu (beton, bloczki fund i drewno). A twoje budowle są większe i dach masz bardziej skomplikowany - ja mam dwuspadowy. No i ceny są teraz nieporównywalnie wyższe. Uważam, że coś wybudujesz i nawet pewnie zamieszkasz, ale to nie będzie budowa ukończona.

----------


## Kero

Edybre moje przekonanie co do kosztów jakie poniosę nie bierze się z wiatru.
Być może nie wszystkie informacje jakie przekazałem odnośnie mojego projektu wyłuskałaś. Jeśli idzie o dach to jest on dokładnie dwuspadowy tak jak Tówj tyle tylko, że w kształcie elki i trochę większa powierzhnia.
Ja pisałem, że projekt ma istotne zmiany.
Po za tym jak piszesz rzeczywiście przystępuję dopiero do budowy tego domu. Pamiętaj jednak, że ja już jeden dom wybudowałem więc mam jakieś doświadczenie. Dodatkowo zwróć uwagę, na koszty robocizny jakie ponoszą inwestorzy zatrudnaijący ekipy budowlane. Niektórzy ponoszą koszty bliskie 50-ciu tysiącom za robociznę, ja mam zamiar ograniczyć to o znaczące kwoty.
Zresztą nie ważne czy na tę chwilę ja mam rację co do naszej inwestycji czy Ty lecz powtarzam - odbieranie wiary ludziom, którzy mają odwagę patrzeć z nadzieją w przyszłość to nie najciekawsza metoda by im pomóc.

Realistą wcale nie wydawałem się być w 1987 roku i wydawało mi się, że porywam się z motyką na słońce a tymczasem nie pamiętam o długach z tamtej budowy, którą realizowałem także wyłącznie z kredytu. 
Możesz RZECZYWIŚCIE uszanować moje doświadczenie?
Oczywiście nie musisz.

----------


## Edybre

A czy ja tak do końca zabieram  nadzieję? Przecież napisałam, że można budować etapami i ewntualnie wziąć niewielki kredyt. Nie wydaje mi się abym straszyła. Jedynie zwracam uwagę, że trzeba realnie oceniać koszty aby nie stanąc w połowie z budową bez perspektyw na dokończenie.
Na pewno masz doswiadczenie w dziedzinie budowy i pewnie sporo potrafisz zrobić sam. No ale materiały musisz kupić i tu doświdczenie niewiele da. No chyba, że pomoże precyzyjnie obliczyć ilości i ograniczyć odpady do minimum.

----------


## mikolaj2006

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów.
właśnie podjełem decyzję z żoną o kupnie działki i budowie domku.
Zamierzamy kupić już upatrzoną działkę w Woli Gołkowskiej.Pytanie do doświadczonych "budowniczych". Czy ten projekt : http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...74&IdKolekcji=
jestem w stanie wybudować za ok 250tyś pln mowa o stanie do zamieszkania tzn.: z białym montażem, bez mebli itp. zakładam średni standart materiałów, na podłogach panele itp.
Będę Wszystkim bardzo wdzięczny za odpowieć.

Dodam, że część prac bede wykonywał sam : cała elektryka, hydraulika, szpachlowanie i malowanie scian, ogrodzenie, wstawianie okien, podłogi, parapety itp.

----------


## Krzysztofik

> ...
> Na pewno masz doswiadczenie w dziedzinie budowy i pewnie sporo potrafisz zrobić sam. No ale materiały musisz kupić i tu doświdczenie niewiele da....


Wielki problem... tak trudno policzyć koszt materiałów  :Confused:

----------


## mirkan

Mikołaj2006:

Przy tym projekcie zastanowiłabym się nad kominami - te wolne zakamarki pomiędzu nimi a ścianami to strata miejsca. Poza tym trzy kominy w tak małym domu, to też koszty

----------


## dorocia8

Proszę Was o radę - czy ten domek:
http://nowydom.onet.pl/3413,1,projekt.html
lub ten:
http://nowydom.onet.pl/3323,1,projekt.html
(z tym, że ten drugi chciałabym zabudować garaż i zrezygnować z tarasu na rzecz powiększenia pokoju dziennego)
mogłabym wybudować za 150 tyś zł do zamieszkania, przy dużym wkładzie własnej pracy? Jak sądzicie?

----------


## mikolaj2006

mirkan.
faktycznie masz racje z tymi kominami. jest ich zdecydowanie za dużo.
ale czy uważasz, że kwota 250 tys wystarczy??

----------


## Kero

Ja widzę trzy kominy i w żadnym razie ani jeden nie jest zbędny.
Ludzie kochani, nie oszukujcie samych siebie. Te kominy nie są dla widzimisię architekta czy kogokolwiek innego.
Ja swoje zdanie opieram na własnym doświadczeniu gdzie podobne do waszych głosy przyjałem za dobrą monetę a życie pokazało, że głos zabierali głownie dyletanci nie mający najmniejszego pojęcia czemu służą kominy.
Dzisiaj mam niestety przynajmniej trzy kanały wentylacyjne za mało i rozwiązuję ten problem sztucznie i na siłę.

W przedstawianym projekcie nie ma ani grama za wiele kominów. Jeśli już to odrzucić projekt w całości a nie pomniejszać liczbę kominów Ten układ domu wygaga ich tyle a nie mniej.
Tak to kosztuje, ale z pewnością można koszty obniżyć standardem a nie wymogami technicznymi budynku jakich w żadnym razie lekceważyć nie wolno.

----------


## Edybre

Krzysztofik nie bardzo rozumiam twój komantarz.



> Edybre napisał: 
> ... 
> Na pewno masz doswiadczenie w dziedzinie budowy i pewnie sporo potrafisz zrobić sam. No ale materiały musisz kupić i tu doświdczenie niewiele da.... 
> 
> Wielki problem... tak trudno policzyć koszt materiałów


Ta moja uwaga dotyczyła tego, że doświadczenie przydaje się w redukcji kosztów na etapie budowania ale kosztu materiałów nie zmniejszy. Czytaj proszę ze zrozumieniem albo nie komentuj.

----------


## Krzysztofik

> Krzysztofik nie bardzo rozumiam twój komantarz.


Toteż potwierdzam fakt stałych kosztów  materiałów.
I drobna uwaga do *Jaśnie Pani Edybre*: Swoje wykształcenie , wiedze i umiejętności opieram na sprawdzonych formach kształcenia a nie na "gazetkach" i TV, dlatego wiem co to czytanie ze zrozumieniem.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Edybre

Wybacz ale nadal nie rozumiem, a juz poziomu twojej zaczepności to już zupełnie nie pojmuję.
Zapewniam Cię, że nie jestem Jasnie Panią, wyjaśniłam ci tylko co miałam na myśli. Wystarczyło tylko przyjąc to do wiadomości. No ale niektórzy nie potrafią przyznac, że nie mieli racji. Cóż ... polecam inne fora.

----------


## Edybre

A tak w ogóle to ta uwaga o gazetkach i TV to niby co oznacza? Nie oceniaj innych swoją miarą, zwłaszcza jak nie znasz osoby.

----------


## Krzysztofik

Temat czytania ze zrozumieniem uważam za zamknięty.

----------


## rofmaniak

Witam wszystkich interesujacych sie tym watkiem :smile: 

Ja tez planuje budowe malego domku i wiem ze nie bedzie to zbyt tania inwestycja , ale wole zainwestowac w domek niz kisic sie w mieszkaniu o polowe mniejszym i o polowe drozszym!

Tak wiec na wiosne zaczynam budowe tego domku :
http://www.lipinscy.pl/project.xml?id=58623&page=1

- wiem ze nie bedzie latwo , ale marzenia trzeba spelniac :smile: 

Dlatego mam pytanie do osob ktore maja wieksze pojecie o budowaniu - jak myslicie ile bedzie mnie kosztowala budowa takiego domku i w ogole co myslicie o tym projekcie?

Dodam ze budowany bedzie metoda gospodarcza tzn jak najwiecej robot bedzie robionych przeze mnie i moich znajomych :smile: 

pozdrawiam i czekam na odowiedzi :smile:

----------


## maksik78

Witam,

Mysle ze w kosztorysie co jest tam zamieszczony powinienes sie zmiescic  :wink:  Bardzo duzo zalezy od tego czy i jakich specjalistow bedziesz bral. Ostatnio rozmawialem z kolesiem, ktory zaproponowal postawienie scian za 250 zl od metra pow. uzytkowej. Czyli domek 100 m koszt 25 tys. zl. Zawsze mozna te pieniadze zainwestowac np w dach. Reasumujac uwazam ze projekt pod wzgledem ilosci uzytych materialow jest podobny do mojego a ja przeznaczam na swoj 130 tys. zl. Wiec zycze powodzenia i wierze ze w tej cenie uda Ci sie

Pozdrawiam
Maciek

----------


## mikolaj2006

Proszę Was ponownie o odp.  :big grin:  

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów. 
właśnie podjełem decyzję z żoną o kupnie działki i budowie domku. 
Zamierzamy kupić już upatrzoną działkę w Woli Gołkowskiej.Pytanie do doświadczonych "budowniczych". Czy ten projekt : http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...74&IdKolekcji= 
jestem w stanie wybudować za ok 250tyś pln mowa o stanie do zamieszkania tzn.: z białym montażem, bez mebli itp. zakładam średni standart materiałów, na podłogach panele itp. 
Będę Wszystkim bardzo wdzięczny za odpowieć. 

Dodam, że część prac bede wykonywał sam : cała elektryka, hydraulika, szpachlowanie i malowanie scian, ogrodzenie, wstawianie okien, podłogi, parapety itp

----------


## weni

buduj! jeszcze Ci coś powinno zostać  :big grin:

----------


## mirkan

Kero

nie napisałam, że trzy kominy to za dużo i należy je zlikwidować. Chodziło mi raczej o to, że jest to mały dom i w związku z tym 3 kominy podnoszą cenę. A tak w ogóle to najbardziej razi mnie usytuowanie tych kominów. Chcąc pozostać przy tym projekcie pomyślałabym jak to przeprojektować, albo poszukałabym czegoś innego.

Nikogo nie nakłaniam do likwidacji kominów. W moim projekcie był tylko jeden komin i wenylacja mechaniczna. Mimo to doprojektowałam jeszcze jeden komin wentylacyjny  z 6 (słownie: sześcioma) kanałami: od piwnicy 2 kanały, na parterze dołączają 3 i od poddasza jeszcze 1.

----------


## Kero

I teraz jest jasność. 
Mnie też się akurat w tym projekcie nie podobają te kominy bo zbytnio przyciągają uwagę dlatego twierdzę, że ten projekt jest raczej kiepsko przemyslany ze względu na jego zewnętrzą estetykę.
Z tego powodu odrzucam go w całości bez próby zmiany czegokolwiek bo nie widzę takich możliwości. No chyba, że postawić na wentylację wyłącznie wymuszoną i "udawać", że kominów nie ma :Smile:

----------


## dentist

Hej. Nie mam żadnego doświadczenia jeśli chodzi o budowę domu. Przeglądałam różne projekty, z których jeden spodobał mi się http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...7&IdKolekcji=#
Nie wiem,czy kosztorys podany przez muratora jest aktualny? Może ktoś, kto ma doświadczenie odpowie mi, czy zmieszczę się w kwocie 200 tys., uwzględniając dach z blachodachówki a wnętrze bez wodotrysków? pozdrawiam

----------


## Edybre

Moim zdaniem powinno sie udać ale raczej systemem gospodarczym a nie zleconym. Przy wkładzie własnym to powinno może zostać trochę na zagospodarowanie ogrodu,

----------


## dentist

A co to znaczy systemem gospodarczym?  Nie mam zielonego pojęcia o budowaniu. Mogę co najwyżej pomalowac ściany, założyc  panele podłogowe w sypialni, a mój przyjaciel na pewno założy mi instalację elektryczną(bo jest elektrykiem z doświadczeniem w projektowaniu instalacji).I to na tyle.  :ohmy:  Pozdrowienia

----------


## MajsterKlepka

*dentist napisał:*



> A co to znaczy systemem gospodarczym?


Budować systemem gospodarczym tzn że nie budujesz przy pomocy dewelopera. Deweloper buduje na swojej działce stawia chałupe i ją "wykańcza". Potem przychodzi kupiec i kupuje ją jakieś 30% drożej niż wyszło by przy budowie systemem gospodarczym. System wyżej opisany polecany dla tych co nie mają czasu. A teraz co to jest system gospodarczy. Kupjesz sobie działkę, latasz po urzędach, załatwaisz ekipy + materiały i budujesz  :smile:  potem sobie wykańczasz, tez przy "użyciu" różnych majstrów lub jeśli coś potrafisz to  robisz to sam. Oczywiście ze wszystkimi się targujesz i dokładnie nadzorujesz stan robót coby fuszerek nie odwalali  :Lol:  Wykańczanie to bajka szczególnie jak robisz sam. Wrażenia??-bezcenne  :big grin:  hihi
P.S. polecam system gospodarczy, żeby potem nie bylo ze Ci kafle nie pasują w łazience albo że okno jest nie w tym miejscu.
Pozdrawiam
MajsterKlepka

----------


## dentist

Dzięki wielkie za odpowiedź. Właśnie myślałam o takim sposobie, jaki mi poradziłęś.Działkę już mam, a tera właśnie latam i załatwiam różne formalności.Nie zamierzam zlecac  jednej firmie całej budowy, bo zdaję sobie sprawę ,że to wyniosłoby mnie dużo drożej a kaski mam tylko 200 tys. Zatem to wystarczy na realizację mojego planu ? Jestem tylko przerażona tym co przeczytałam w poprzednich postach, a mianowicie o galopujących cenach materiałów. Mieszkam w Łodzi i tu mieści się sporo firm  i hurtowni, dlatego mam nadzieję , że uda się coś utargowac ze względu na dużą konkurencję. Ale to tylko nadzieja  :Lol:

----------


## MajsterKlepka

*denstist napisała:*



> Dzięki wielkie za odpowiedź. Właśnie myślałam o takim sposobie, jaki mi poradziłęś.Działkę już mam, a tera właśnie latam i załatwiam różne formalności.Nie zamierzam zlecac jednej firmie całej budowy, bo zdaję sobie sprawę ,że to wyniosłoby mnie dużo drożej a kaski mam tylko 200 tys. Zatem to wystarczy na realizację mojego planu ? Jestem tylko przerażona tym co przeczytałam w poprzednich postach, a mianowicie o galopujących cenach materiałów. Mieszkam w Łodzi i tu mieści się sporo firm i hurtowni, dlatego mam nadzieję , że uda się coś utargowac ze względu na dużą konkurencję. Ale to tylko nadzieja


Materiały??kupuj bez vat-u (bez faktury, ale sprawdź najpierw ich jakość)
Ekipa tania nie zawsze jest dobra, warto obejrzeć dzieła wybranej ekipy. 
To tyle, bez "uproszczania" projektu  :Wink2:  
Pozdrawiam
MajsterKlepka

----------


## Alexs

> Hej. Nie mam żadnego doświadczenia jeśli chodzi o budowę domu. Przeglądałam różne projekty, z których jeden spodobał mi się http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...7&IdKolekcji=#
> Nie wiem,czy kosztorys podany przez muratora jest aktualny? Może ktoś, kto ma doświadczenie odpowie mi, czy zmieszczę się w kwocie 200 tys., uwzględniając dach z blachodachówki a wnętrze bez wodotrysków? pozdrawiam


projekt ten bardzo konkurował z tym co wybrałam, a wybrałam Bliski C74 a mój facet za wszelką cenę chciał Jesień właśnie bo wiekszy bo wieksze pomieszczenie gospodarcze na czym mi zależało itd, natomiast finansowo i względem stronświata wygrał bliski. Też mam podobne fundusze i myślę,ze da radę K.Jesień za 200 tys postawić, bo robiłam wstępne kosztorysy

----------


## kotulek83

Witam,
widzę, że piszą tutaj znawcy tematu budowy, a dokładnie kosztów budowy. Stąd moje pytanie do osób wtajemniczonych w ten temat, bo ja jestem całkiem zielona....
Jesienią chcemy zacząć budowę domu - projekt TERESKA podaje link http://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/?akcj...y&id_domku=122 
Z tym, że doprojektowaliśmy jeszcze częściowe podpiwniczenie. Okna dachowe będą 4. Dach kryty dachówką ceramiczną. Okna na parterze PCV zwykłe bez szprosów. Będziemy budować z Porothermu 25 P+W. Murarze (wujek+pomocnik) mają wziąć ok. 15000 łącznie z dachem. Jak myslicie ile nas to wyniesie ??? Dodam jeszcze, że dużo będziemy robić sami. Działkę i wszystkie papiery z pozwoleniem na budowę włącznie  już mamy. Dom nie musi być od razu całkowicie wykończony. Materiały ze średniej półki. Jak sądzicie jaka kwota jest realna??? Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź

----------


## Krzysztofik

> Witam,
> widzę, że piszą tutaj znawcy tematu budowy, a dokładnie kosztów budowy. Stąd moje pytanie do osób wtajemniczonych w ten temat, bo ja jestem całkiem zielona....
> Jesienią chcemy zacząć budowę domu - projekt TERESKA podaje link http://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/?akcj...y&id_domku=122 
> Z tym, że doprojektowaliśmy jeszcze częściowe podpiwniczenie. Okna dachowe będą 4. Dach kryty dachówką ceramiczną. Okna na parterze PCV zwykłe bez szprosów. Będziemy budować z Porothermu 25 P+W. Murarze (wujek+pomocnik) mają wziąć ok. 15000 łącznie z dachem. Jak myslicie ile nas to wyniesie ??? Dodam jeszcze, że dużo będziemy robić sami. Działkę i wszystkie papiery z pozwoleniem na budowę włącznie  już mamy. Dom nie musi być od razu całkowicie wykończony. Materiały ze średniej półki. Jak sądzicie jaka kwota jest realna??? Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź


Teraz to już od Ciebie zalezy(chodzi o koszt).
Wiele  juz wymieniłaś, teraz trzeba pochodzić po hurtowniach, popytać o ceny i dodać do siebie  :Wink2:  
Materiały masz wyszczególnione w projekcie.
Twój domek można wybudować za 150000 do 500000.
Pozdrawiam.


(teraz sie zacznie  :Wink2:  )

----------


## maximus.

Witam wszystkich

Jak przeglądam co tu napisaliście to dochodzę do wniosku, że dom 230m z garażem za 400000zł jest nierealny; no chyba, że sam stanę z kielnią na ścianie. Moja chałupka nie będzie tania - lukarny 6szt ite sprawy, dach dość skomplikowany. PRojekt indywidualny ale architekt znajomy ( zrobił po taniości)

Błagam - może znajdzie się jakiś dobry człowiek, który mnie pocieszy i stwierdzi, że ta kasa która mam ( wróć - nie ja ją mam lecz mój bank w lwiej części) spokojnie wystarczy na mój domek.

No bo jaka alternatywa - mieszkanie w bloku za 6000zł za metr czy dom. 

Pozdrawiam wszystkich ale najbardziej optymistów.

----------


## M ichał SZYMAŃSKI

Witam
Jestem tu nową osobą. Czytałem w dniu wczorajszym wiekszość postów na tym forum. Podjeliśmy decyzję o budowie domu. I z tego powodu mam pytanie do doświadczonych ludzi odnośnie kosztów budowy. Chce zakupić n/w projekt
http://www.dom-jednorodzinny.pl/inde...ge=1&Entrance=
Czy ktoś mógłby mi powiedziec jakie koszty mogę sie spodziewać od początku budowy do jej zakończenia w sytsemie gospodarczym.
Z góry dziękuję za rady i opinie równiez odnośnie tego domu co można by zmienic aby było taniej.

----------


## Edybre

Jeśli to ma być tani dom to zrezygnuj z piwnicy (+20 tyś.) i balkonów(+ładnych kilka tyś.) Wtedy przy założeniach które podałeś powinnieneś zmieścic się w 250 tyś.

----------


## damian2510

Witam wszystkich  

zastanawiam sie ile musial bym wydac na budowe takiego domku :
http://www.archon.pl/index.php?act=3...m451a5463a72b1


prosze o zetelna odpowiedz . Ja nie mam pojecia jakie teraz beda koszty - wyliczone w projekcie   238.545,00 zł ( bez VATu )  jak to sie ma do dzisiaejszych cen ??


pozdrawiam Damian

----------


## Bikerus

> zastanawiam sie ile musial bym wydac na budowe takiego domku :
> http://www.archon.pl/index.php?act=3...m451a5463a72b1
> prosze o zetelna odpowiedz . Ja nie mam pojecia jakie teraz beda koszty - wyliczone w projekcie   238.545,00 zł ( bez VATu )  jak to sie ma do dzisiaejszych cen ??


Ostatnio zbieralem wyceny za 122 m uzytkowej (ale o prostszej bryle niż ten dom podany przez Ciebie) i było to od 260 do 310 tys zł zł stan deweloperski.
Wiec za ten Twój minimum 280 tys zł.
pzdr

----------


## MaciekMonika

Witam jesteśmy tu nowi .W tym roku o ile wszystko dobrze pójdzie to w tym roku ruszymy z budową naszego domku.Jeszcze tylko musi wygrać przetarg na działkę.Mamy zamiar budować ten domek. http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...61,parter.html

----------


## Krzysztofik

W obecnej sytuacji "boomu budowlanego" równie dobrze możnaby spytać ile kosztuje kilo dachu  :Wink2:  Ten domek też kosztuje od 150000 do.... górnej granicy nie widze.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Aleks :)

Zwracam się do znawców tematu* "wycena budowy domu"*, chciałam tylko potwierdzić bądż zaprzeczyć moją wycenę. Budujemy (poczatek czerwiec 2007) ten domek http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...5,61,opis.html na dzięń dzisiejszy robocizna stanu surowego otwartego to 25000 a my zastanawiamy sie czy starczy nam razem 65000-70000 (w tym robocizna) zeby wybudować go stanie surowym otwartym.Kosztorys przewiduje ze tak, ale Wy chyba macie wieksze doświadczenie  :big grin:  
I zastanawiamy sie czy razem ten domek kosztował nas bedzie 170000 - tzn bedziemy budowac systemem gospodarczym,. Co o tym myslicie?Starczy?

----------


## Edybre

Aleks
Jeśli zakładasz, że stan surowy wyniesie cię 70tyś to znaczy, że chcesz kupić materiały za 45tyś? Nie wiem w jakiej technologii chcesz budować i co położyć na dach ale to nierealne. Nawet kosztorys przewiduje znacznie więcej (dolicz 22 % vatu) a te ceny są już mocno nieaktualne (według kosztorysu materiały to ponad 50 tyś + vat + podwyżki).

----------


## Edybre

Damian 2510
Dolicz jeszcze vat i uwzglednij zmiany cen. Zgadzam się, że satn deweloperski to może być 280 tyś ale może wyjść i więcej.

----------


## Aleks :)

Edybre jesli chodzi o dach to w tym roku nic nie chcemy kłaść, tylko papa, a z obliczeń wychodzi około 45000+vat, oczywiściwe wiem ze beda podwyzki i ze ten kosztorys moze byc nie aktualny ale wachania chyba nie beda az tak duze. Liczyłam tylko to co w tym roku bedziemy musieli kupić.Chyba się pocieszałam   :cry:  dzieki za odpowiedz.

----------


## Edybre

Jeżeli bez pokrycia to co innego ale i tak uważam, że nie będzie łatwo utrzymać się w tym założeniu. Powodzenia.  :big grin:

----------


## bzynio

szokujeci mnie coraz bardziej, takie pierdoly wypisujecie ze szkoda tego czytac- widze ze duzo osob nie posiada zadnego pojecia o budowaniu a doradza na calego, jak widze post w stylu "jak nie posiadasz okolo 300 tys to nie masz szans na dom powyzej 100m2" normalnie krew mnie zalewa, zastanowcie sie co Wy piszecie, koszt budowy zalezy od rejonu POLSKI (wschod-wszystko tansze o polowe) zalezy jaki projekt, bajery(lukarny,okna dachowe) to koszt idzie w gore, wykonczeniowka tu mozna sporo oszczedzic(wlasny naklad pracy)ale jak sobie ktos ubzdura jakies parkiet z afryki,glazura z hiszpanii to normalne ze koszt pnie sie w gore, wiec nigdy nie okreslisz ile dany dom bedzie kosztowal.koniec!!!



jezeli ktos naprawde chce taniej pobudowac dom to prosze nie bierzcie sobie do serca porad laikow i ludzi za ktorych buduje firma  :Wink2:  pozdrawiam

----------


## Krzysztofik

Bzynio ...nie za bardzo się przejmujesz?  :Wink2:  



> jezeli ktos naprawde chce taniej pobudowac dom to prosze nie bierzcie sobie do serca porad laikow i ludzi za ktorych buduje firma  pozdrawiam


Bo dla takich ludzi koszt budowy jest wręcz niepoliczalny albo zaczyna się od 300000.

----------


## bzynio

> Bzynio ...nie za bardzo się przejmujesz?  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał bzynio
> 
> 
> ...


masz racje troche mnie ponioslo  :Confused:  ale strasznie oslabiajace sa tego typu posty  :Lol:  pozdrawiam

----------


## Edybre

Sprecyzuj może bzynio kogo masz na myśli mówiąc o osobie, która o budowaniu nie ma pojęcia. Nie buduje dla mnie firma ale zatrudniani fachowcy a materiały kupuje sama więc znam ceny przynajmniej w dolnośląskim. Ciekawa jestem twojego doświadczenia w tej kwestii. Jeśli potrafisz zbudować któryś z powyższych domów za 100 tyś to złóż ofertę dla inwestorów, możesz pewnie zaproponować 130 i chętnie się zgodzą a ty zarobisz krocie. Przecież to świetny interes.

----------


## wiochman

Przyznam bzyniowi trochę racji. Napewno duzo jak pisze zależy od rejonu Polski. U nas w lubuskim ceny sa jeszcze do przełknięcia za stan surowy zamkniety domku 120m2 Firmy biorą 25tys. Ceny za materiały mozna wynegocjować i ogólnie jak ktoś ma żyłkę do kombinowania to dość sporo może zaoszczędzić

----------


## boszczak

ja mam zamiar wybudować ten domek http://www.archipelag.pl/domek-opis....0200&ProjID=16 
za 150 000 PLN, i niech mnie ktoś powstrzyma,
wstępny kosztorys materiałów potrzebnych do jego budowy już sobie zrobiłem włączając w to robociznę fachowców i tyle mi wyszło, tego będę się trzymał a co wyjdzie zobaczymy w przyszłości   :big grin:

----------


## Krzysztofik

> ja mam zamiar wybudować ten domek http://www.archipelag.pl/domek-opis....0200&ProjID=16 
> za 150 000 PLN, i niech mnie ktoś powstrzyma,
> wstępny kosztorys materiałów potrzebnych do jego budowy już sobie zrobiłem włączając w to robociznę fachowców i tyle mi wyszło, tego będę się trzymał a co wyjdzie zobaczymy w przyszłości


I to jest właściwe podejście inwestora do swich  planów  :big grin:  
"I za to Cie kurna szanuje", (jak powiedział menel do menelowej gdy nie chciała pić z "gwinta")  :Wink2:  
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## boszczak

uważam że jeśli się na coś decydujemy to konkretnie ale trzeba mierzyć siły na zamiary, wybrałem domek mały bo na taki będzie mnie stać wybudować  z pomocą banku w moim przypadku  :smile:

----------


## mayland

Witam :smile:  Wybrałam projekt http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/przestronny/index.php w wersji z garażem na 2 samochody. Technologia: gazobeton 25 lub 30+styropian 15+tynk, blachodachówka. Mniej o 2 lukarny. Reszta bez zmian. System gospodarczy. Przyłącza już są. Pozostaje sama bodowa. Działka już zagospodarowana i "zielona". Czy 300tys to kwota realna?

----------


## bzynio

> Sprecyzuj może bzynio kogo masz na myśli mówiąc o osobie, która o budowaniu nie ma pojęcia. Nie buduje dla mnie firma ale zatrudniani fachowcy a materiały kupuje sama więc znam ceny przynajmniej w dolnośląskim. Ciekawa jestem twojego doświadczenia w tej kwestii. Jeśli potrafisz zbudować któryś z powyższych domów za 100 tyś to złóż ofertę dla inwestorów, możesz pewnie zaproponować 130 i chętnie się zgodzą a ty zarobisz krocie. Przecież to świetny interes.


 czyzby czujesz sie winna?? nie napisze kogo mialem na mysli(jest ich kilku) to moja sprawa i nic Ci do tego, buduj jak chcesz i za ile chcesz to bedzie Twoj dom, i jeszcze jedno prosze wskasz mi miejsce w moim poscie gdzie napisalem ze pobuduje dom za 100tys????????????????pozdrawiam paniusiu

----------


## Edybre

Zacytuje ci mój post z 19 str tego wątku:



> Zrobiłam właśnie podsumowanie stanu surowego. Dom 155 m powierzchni całkowitej + garaż 39,6 m, dach dwuspadowy Roben miedziany plus ze zdobionymi zakończeniami krokwi, ściany poroton 24, strop terriva, schody wewnętrzne betonowe. Całość to *74 556,89* w tym: materiały *52 866,89* (30 212,17 mury i 21 924,72 dach + 730 kanaliza) i robocizna *21 690* (10 750 prace murarskie, 10 200 dach i 740 kanaliza). Wprawdzie ceny z tamtego sezonu ale jakis pogląd na koszty jest. Wliczony każdy gwóźdź.
> Myśle, że przy pracy własnej to bez problemu 200 tyś wystarczy.Ja planuję wydać 220-230 tyś.

----------


## Edybre

A tu bardziej szczegółowo (str.20)



> No tak, u mnie wycho dzi zdecydowanie inaczej:
> beton              8025
> bloczki fundam. 2288
> stal                  2000
> strop               2820 + beton i stal wliczone powyżej
> ściany              8327 (poroton i BK)
> działowe          1440 (BK12)
> więźba             8583 (bez vatu   )
> ciśla                 4000
> ...


Nadal uważasz, że nie mam pojęcia o budowaniu?
I zachowaj może podstawowe zasady kultury. Zresztą to jak sie do mnie zwracasz świadczy tylko o Twoim poziomie kultury.

----------


## bzynio

> Zacytuje ci mój post z 19 str tego wątku:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Edybre
> 
> Zrobiłam właśnie podsumowanie stanu surowego. Dom 155 m powierzchni całkowitej + garaż 39,6 m, dach dwuspadowy Roben miedziany plus ze zdobionymi zakończeniami krokwi, ściany poroton 24, strop terriva, schody wewnętrzne betonowe. Całość to *74 556,89* w tym: materiały *52 866,89* (30 212,17 mury i 21 924,72 dach + 730 kanaliza) i robocizna *21 690* (10 750 prace murarskie, 10 200 dach i 740 kanaliza). Wprawdzie ceny z tamtego sezonu ale jakis pogląd na koszty jest. Wliczony każdy gwóźdź.
> Myśle, że przy pracy własnej to bez problemu 200 tyś wystarczy.Ja planuję wydać 220-230 tyś.


 czepiasz sie mnie ale ja nie pisalem o Tobie!! 155m2 za 200 tys sie zgodze (zalezy od standardu wykonczenia) jezeli ktos czuje sie obrazony to przepraszam ale ja mialem na mysli ludzi ktorzy budujac podaja ceny nie z tej ziemi i jeszcze niepotrzebnie sieja zamet w umyslach ludzi ktorych nie stac na wydatek 300 tys za domek 100m2  :cry:  pozdrawiam

----------


## bzynio

> A tu bardziej szczegółowo (str.20)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Edybre
> 
> No tak, u mnie wycho dzi zdecydowanie inaczej:
> ...


szczerze piszac to nie interesuje mnie co o mnie sadzisz!! interesuje mnie raczej temat budowania TANIEGO   :cool:  pozdrawiam

----------


## Jola z Melisy

> ja mam zamiar wybudować ten domek http://www.archipelag.pl/domek-opis....0200&ProjID=16 
> za 150 000 PLN, i niech mnie ktoś powstrzyma,
> wstępny kosztorys materiałów potrzebnych do jego budowy już sobie zrobiłem włączając w to robociznę fachowców i tyle mi wyszło, tego będę się trzymał a co wyjdzie zobaczymy w przyszłości


Tak trzymaj!!! myślę,że jak ktoś ma głowę na karku i nie koniecznie lewe ręce to mu się uda. Budujemy teraz domek i nie mamy kasy na całość, a i tak jesteśmy w o wiele lepszej sytuacji niż gdy ponad dziesięć lat temu robiliśmy adaptację strychu. Załatwialiśmy formalności nie mając nic i jakoś udało się przy dużym wkładzie pracy rodzinki zbudować super mieszkanko. Jakąś kaskę też udało się zarobić na materiały. Teraz po sprzedaży mieszkania mamy prawie na dom i staram się słuchać znajomków twierdzących,że trzeba mieć 500 tyś na budowę. Pozdrawiam wszystkich optymistów  :big tongue:

----------


## bzynio

> ja mam zamiar wybudować ten domek http://www.archipelag.pl/domek-opis....0200&ProjID=16 
> za 150 000 PLN, i niech mnie ktoś powstrzyma,
> wstępny kosztorys materiałów potrzebnych do jego budowy już sobie zrobiłem włączając w to robociznę fachowców i tyle mi wyszło, tego będę się trzymał a co wyjdzie zobaczymy w przyszłości


przejzalem Twoj kosztorys i jestem mocno zdziwiony- mam wiekszy dom i nie wydalem tyle na materialy co w Twoim kosztorysie  :Wink2:

----------


## Krzysztofik

> Napisał boszczak
> 
> ja mam zamiar wybudować ten domek http://www.archipelag.pl/domek-opis....0200&ProjID=16 
> za 150 000 PLN, i niech mnie ktoś powstrzyma,
> wstępny kosztorys materiałów potrzebnych do jego budowy już sobie zrobiłem włączając w to robociznę fachowców i tyle mi wyszło, tego będę się trzymał a co wyjdzie zobaczymy w przyszłości  
> 
> 
> przejzalem Twoj kosztorys i jestem mocno zdziwiony- mam wiekszy dom i nie wydalem tyle na materialy co w Twoim kosztorysie


Dlatego cieszy  mnie, że chłopakowi zostanie na meble...jak sie postara.

----------


## boszczak

> Napisał bzynio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał boszczak
> 
> ...


Meble w zasadzie już mam. 
Mieszkam w mieszkaniu które oczywiście sprzedam jak będę mógł się wprowadzić do domu który zaczynam budować jak tylko pogoda na to pozwoli, co do kosztorysu to na forum go nie ma, ale te 150 tys. zł. to ma być na cały dom do którego będę się mógł wprowadzić, a nie tylko na materiały. Mam nadzieję że zostanie jeszcze mi z tej kwoty na zagospodarowanie działki która ma 1335 m/kw. 
Pozdrawiam optymistów i życzę taniego budowania wszystkim

----------


## wiochman

Ja też myślałem podobnie ze sprzedażą mieszkania ale wykoncypowałem że bardziej opłacalne będzie wziąść większy kredyt a mieszkanko wynająć. Odstępne pokryje mi część kredytu a mieszkanko cały czas pozostanie moje. Na dzień dzisiejszy wartość nieruchomości rośnie dużo szybciej niż odsetki kredytu...

----------


## boszczak

> Ja też myślałem podobnie ze sprzedażą mieszkania ale wykoncypowałem że bardziej opłacalne będzie wziąść większy kredyt a mieszkanko wynająć. Odstępne pokryje mi część kredytu a mieszkanko cały czas pozostanie moje. Na dzień dzisiejszy wartość nieruchomości rośnie dużo szybciej niż odsetki kredytu...


Nad taką możliwościa też się zastanawiam, ale mieszkam w bardzo małej miejscowości gdzie owszem jest popyt na mieszkania ale w porównaniu z większymi miastami są to "grosze" za metr, a niestety jest to mieszkanie spółdzielcze czynsz jest taki jak kolega ma w Warszawie a syf wokół,

----------


## wiochman

Rozumiem... Zrobisz napewno najlepiej jak można...Moja miejscowość to też nie metropolia.  :big grin:

----------


## Kero

Nowa Sól fajna długa kiszka :Smile: 
Raz tam byłem, docelowo Chotków koło Kożuchowa.

----------


## apo

troche mnie nie bylo bo wyszly niespodziewane okolicznosci i nasza budowa prawdopodobnie w tym roku nie ruszy...

Zajrzalam, czytam i nachodzi mnie jedna mysl. Tu sa po prostu roznie sytuowani ludzie. Np moja mama kupuje bluzki za 1000 zl bo tansze to szmaty do podlogi. Ja niedawno kupilam za 40 zl i na imprezie panie doktorowe galy wywalaly i wypytywaly ile to setek za nia dalam. Odparlam ze w paryzu kupiona za 300 euro. Uwierzyly...
Dla mnie bluzka za tysiac to pieniadze w bloto i zwykly snobizm

Podobnie moze byc tutaj To co jeden wbuduje za 150 tys Drugi wybuduje za 500 tys i wcale nie bedzie lepsze ale bedzie sie lepiej czul bo duzo kasy utopil  :smile: 

to by bylo na tyle  :big tongue: 
pozdrowka  :smile:

----------


## Krzysztofik

> troche mnie nie bylo bo wyszly niespodziewane okolicznosci i nasza budowa prawdopodobnie w tym roku nie ruszy...
> 
> Zajrzalam, czytam i nachodzi mnie jedna mysl. Tu sa po prostu roznie sytuowani ludzie. Np moja mama kupuje bluzki za 1000 zl bo tansze to szmaty do podlogi. Ja niedawno kupilam za 40 zl i na imprezie panie doktorowe galy wywalaly i wypytywaly ile to setek za nia dalam. Odparlam ze w paryzu kupiona za 300 euro. Uwierzyly...
> Dla mnie bluzka za tysiac to pieniadze w bloto i zwykly snobizm
> 
> Podobnie moze byc tutaj To co jeden wbuduje za 150 tys Drugi wybuduje za 500 tys i wcale nie bedzie lepsze ale bedzie sie lepiej czul bo duzo kasy utopil 
> 
> to by bylo na tyle 
> pozdrowka


Bardzo słuszna uwaga, masz racje.

----------


## apo

wiem  :wink: 

obracam sie wsrod bardzo bogatych snobow i naprawde bywaja smieszni i zalosni, a najlepsze ze nie zdaja sobie z tego sprawy  :wink: 

a moj tesc jest budowlancem i zna sie na rzeczy i twierdzi ze za 200 tysiecy mozna sie wprowadzic do domu 150 m2 i jeszcze na meble starczy  :big tongue:  I ja mu wierze bo niejeden dom wybudowal

no ale pewnie Mozna wziac wszystko najdrozsze zeby moc sie chelpic przed znajomymi ile to tysiecy wywalone bylo ,ale z gory wiadomo ze wieksza satysfakcje bedzie mial ten, ktory tanio wybuduje a dobrze. A i dom bedzie mial dusze bo z potu powstanie a nie checi zablysniecia nie wiadomo przed kim  :wink: 

jeden moj znajomy wybudowal piekny dom ale sprzedaje i budiuje drugi bo ktos sie skrzywil ze niezbyt to wszystko wyszlo   :ohmy:   to juz jest debilizm

kazdy powinien patrzec na swoje mozliwosci a nie ogladac sie na innych Tak przy budowaniu domu, jak i w calym zyciu   :Lol:

----------


## Gangwolf

Witam wszystkich,

Z dużą uwagą przyczytałęm większość postów. Ja również chciałbym tanio wybudować własny dom. Nie mam ambicji mieszkać w rezydencji. Dzieci niedługo wyfruną w świat i z żoną nie potrzebujemy setek metrów powierzchni.
Moją uwagę zwrócił projekt o nazwie "Prosty" (czytaj również: TANI)

[url]http://www.dobredomy.pl/?id_project=74

Co sądzicie o kosztach budowy tego domku?

Pozdrawiam,
Gangwolf

----------


## Gangwolf

Ponownie wklejam adres "Prostego"

http://www.dobredomy.pl/?id_project=74[/url]

Gangwolf

----------


## apo

mnie dokladnie to gnebi 
dzieci wyfruna i na co mi wielki dom?
trzy pokoje wystarcza na dwoje ludzi

a nie chcialabym mieszkac z dziecmi Mam w rodzinie taka sytuacje i 3 pietrowym domu + uzytkowy strych mieszkaja 3 rodziny Nie ma czego zazdroscic...   :Confused:

----------


## Kero

Bardzo mi się podoba taki mocno przeszkolony dom.

----------


## rofmaniak

a ja na wiosne chce zaczac budowac ten dom : 

http://lipinscy.pl/project.xml?id=58623&page=1 - co o nim sadzicie?

Chce zrobic go w technologii sciany jednowarstwowej (ytong 36,5 cm , albo beton komorkowy) i teraz sie wlasnie zastanawiam co byloby lepsze , a moze ceramika porotherm albo jakis inny material? oczywiscie dodam ze tez mysle nad tym zeby to byl tani dom , ale w miare dobry i moj wlasny - ciekawe czy 130 tys starczy na ten domek??

pozdrawiam :smile: 

acha - apo masz 100% racji i popieram Twoje wypowiedzi!!!

trzymam kciuki za wszystkich optymistow ktorzy wierza w to co robia (czasami pomimo braku kompletu funduszy na inwestycje :smile:   ) - do odwaznych swiat nalezy - jestem z WAMI!!!

----------


## boszczak

> a ja na wiosne chce zaczac budowac ten dom : 
> 
> http://lipinscy.pl/project.xml?id=58623&page=1 - co o nim sadzicie?
> 
> Chce zrobic go w technologii sciany jednowarstwowej (ytong 36,5 cm , albo beton komorkowy) i teraz sie wlasnie zastanawiam co byloby lepsze , a moze ceramika porotherm albo jakis inny material? oczywiscie dodam ze tez mysle nad tym zeby to byl tani dom , ale w miare dobry i moj wlasny - ciekawe czy 130 tys starczy na ten domek??
> 
> pozdrawiam
> 
> acha - apo masz 100% racji i popieram Twoje wypowiedzi!!!
> ...


nie raz już czytałem że ściana dwu warstwowa zawsze będzie lepsza o jednowarstwowej, a jeśli chcesz by było tanio to daj beton komórkowy 24 cm. plus styropian 12 lub 15 cm i bedzię ciepło i tanio jak tak zrobię bo ruszam wiosną, pozdrawiam

----------


## bzynio

> Napisał rofmaniak
> 
> a ja na wiosne chce zaczac budowac ten dom : 
> 
> http://lipinscy.pl/project.xml?id=58623&page=1 - co o nim sadzicie?
> 
> Chce zrobic go w technologii sciany jednowarstwowej (ytong 36,5 cm , albo beton komorkowy) i teraz sie wlasnie zastanawiam co byloby lepsze , a moze ceramika porotherm albo jakis inny material? oczywiscie dodam ze tez mysle nad tym zeby to byl tani dom , ale w miare dobry i moj wlasny - ciekawe czy 130 tys starczy na ten domek??
> 
> pozdrawiam
> ...


BK 30 +styro 12 i bedzie ok. pozdrawiam

----------


## Krzysztofik

> BK 30 +styro 12 i bedzie ok. pozdrawiam


A wcale bo nie  :Wink2:   :big grin:  
BK 24 +15 styro będzie *OK* i taniej.
I nie trzeba iść korytarzem, by otworzyć okno  :Wink2:  


(Ciekawe ile jeszcze koncepcji padnie  :Lol:  )

----------


## boszczak

> Napisał bzynio
> 
>  
> BK 30 +styro 12 i bedzie ok. pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> A wcale bo nie   
> BK 24 +15 styro będzie *OK* i taniej.
> I nie trzeba iść korytarzem, by otworzyć okno  
> ...


tak właśnie jak kolega mówi, przecież ściana to nie wszystko, a 24 + 15 styro będzie super i tanio i ciepło, ważny jest dach bo ciepło wali do góry, nad tym warto się zatanowić i przemyśleć, dużo na ten temat jest na forum  :big tongue:

----------


## Kero

Ja ruszam wiosną z budową i będę dawał ściany zewqnętrzne 24cm BK + 15 styropian.
Ytong to także BK i tylko niezoriętowani myśą, że to cokolwiek innego. To tylko inna firma. Upowszechnia się nazewnictwo celem odróżnienia producenta podstępnie ukrywając, że to także beton komórkowy.

----------


## rofmaniak

to akurat wiem ze YTONG i BK to to samo tylko roznia sie firmami (nazwa firmy) - hehe , powiem szczerze ze nie wierze w ocieplanie styropianem , poniewaz wtedy sciana nie oddycha - jest hermetycznie zapakowana - i boje sie ze moze para sie skraplac na murach budynku;/ - jak ocieplac to chyba lepiej welna mineralna!!!

ale to jest tylko moje zdanie :smile:  

pozdrawiam :smile: ))

----------


## Tomek_W

Ad rofmaniak. Poczytaj sobie ile powietrza (i za tym idzie pary wodnej) dyfunduje przez ściany. Okazuje się, że od 0,5% do 3%.
Też byłem kiedyś fanem ścian jednowarstwowych z BK. Teraz mnie to tylko śmieszy  :big grin:  
Ściany oddychające to zręczny chwyt marketingowy i nic więcej.
Dom ''oddycha'' przez sprawną wentylację i nie da się tego z żadnej strony ominąć.
Co do ocieplenia wełną czy styropianem to zasada jest taka sama. Wg mnie oczywiście. Z pewnością trochę więcej przeniknie przez ścianę ocieploną wełną niż styropianem, ale jakby nie było jest to dosłownie kropla w morzu.
Pozdrawiam
Tomek

----------


## daggulka

Pozwolę sobie zamieścić w tym wątku pewne moje dzisiejsze przemyślenia.

Odwiedziałm dziś Castoramę.... można tam znaleźć: 

ładny gres podłogowy za 25zł/m2(był też po 60zł/m2) , 
fajne płytki ścienne za 20zł/m2(były też po 80zł/m2) , 
drzwi wewnętrzne za 200zł (były też  po 600zł), 
zewnętrzne antywłamaniowe już za 800zł (były też po 3000zł), 
ubikację kompakt do łazienki za 300zł (widziałam podwieszany za 3500zł), 
panele po 17zł/m2 (były też po 60zł za m2)
parkiet klepka  po 50zł/m2 (były tez po 150zł/m2)
luksfery po 14 zł za sztukę -można samemu zrobić super dużą kabinkę prysznicową w łazience za 1000zł (można też kupić kabinę prysznicową za 2000 lub  więcej)

i tak bez końca......
da się wybudować i wykończyć mój dom za 200000zł.....da się i za 400000..... i za więcej......
to wszystko zależy od nas samych  :Wink2:  
Pozdrawiam, Smoczyca.

----------


## Jola z Melisy

Dokładnie. Trzeba po prostu poświęcić trochę czasu i poszperać. Znam ludzi, którzy za duża kasę kupują rzeczy w pierwszym lepszym sklepie czy hurtowni. Czasm można trafić naprawdę dobry towar w niskiej cenie. Oczywiście nie chodzimi mi o tandetę i kupowanie taniochy kosztem jakości. Sensowne wydawanie kasy wymaga trochę czasu, ale czy zarabianie nie?  :Wink2:

----------


## wiochman

Zupełnie się z tobą zgadzam. Ja właśnie tak robię 24 B/K + 15 stropian ściana naprawde ciepla okolo 0.21 U

----------


## Vitja

czy ktos robil porownanie koszkow budowy BK a ceramika (porotherm a max)?

----------


## resu

Vitja-ja kupilam na swoj przyszly domek pustaki z keramzytu w Wieruszowie. Z tego postawila swoj dom tez moja corka i jest b. zadowolona. Jest w nim cieplutko, a budowa poszla szybko, wiec ja tez zdecydowalam sie na ten material. Zakupilam 31 stycznia i cena pustaka 24x49 wynosila 5.97 brutto, transport gratis do 100 km.Pozdrawiam-Renata

----------


## buka

Jeżeli ktoś jest teraz na etapie wyboru okien to Oknoplast ma promocję do 15 lutego dają ok 40 % rabatu. Myślę,że warto się nad nimi zastanowić.
Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## jaga70

> Witam wszystkich
> 
> Jak przeglądam co tu napisaliście to dochodzę do wniosku, że dom 230m z garażem za 400000zł jest nierealny; no chyba, że sam stanę z kielnią na ścianie. Moja chałupka nie będzie tania - lukarny 6szt ite sprawy, dach dość skomplikowany. PRojekt indywidualny ale architekt znajomy ( zrobił po taniości)
> 
> Błagam - może znajdzie się jakiś dobry człowiek, który mnie pocieszy i stwierdzi, że ta kasa która mam ( wróć - nie ja ją mam lecz mój bank w lwiej części) spokojnie wystarczy na mój domek.
> 
> No bo jaka alternatywa - mieszkanie w bloku za 6000zł za metr czy dom. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich ale najbardziej optymistów.


Kasa, kasa, to zależy na co chcesz ją wydać. Nie wiem jak wielką masz rodzinę, ale jeśli nie powyżej 6 osób to zastanów się czy potrzeba ci 230 m do ogrzania, sprzątania i tak dalej. Zwłaszcza, że już sam garaż zwykle jest niezłym pomieszczeniem gospodarczym.

----------


## wiochman

No mało kto buduje dziś takie gmachy no może wiątynia opatrzności

----------


## Krzysztofik

> Jeżeli ktoś jest teraz na etapie wyboru okien to Oknoplast ma promocję do 15 lutego dają ok 40 % rabatu. Myślę,że warto się nad nimi zastanowić.
> Pozdrawiam


Warto zastanowić się nad faktyczną ceną a nie nad wysokością rabatu  :Wink2:  
Czyż nie może sie zdarzyć, że w jednym sklepie z rabatem zapłacisz więcej niż w drugim bez rabatu  :Confused:   :Wink2:  
Słowo rabat i promocja to taki sygnał alarmowy  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Pieter

Witam ! 

Pochodziłem trochę po składach i wycenili mi strop Fert na dom 159m2 jakieś 8000 tys no i plus drut 3000. No i? Nie wiem ale te ceny są z upustami.Strop Leiera. 
Czy ktoś może wie czy pustak Leier jest dobrym pustakiem ? Mam dylemat czy budować z niego dom. Cena 30-stki do ś cian zewnętrznych to 3,02 szt 
Pozdrawiam!   :big grin:

----------


## grazia111

> Witam wszystkich
> 
> Jak przeglądam co tu napisaliście to dochodzę do wniosku, że dom 230m z garażem za 400000zł jest nierealny; no chyba, że sam stanę z kielnią na ścianie. Moja chałupka nie będzie tania - lukarny 6szt ite sprawy, dach dość skomplikowany. PRojekt indywidualny ale architekt znajomy ( zrobił po taniości)
> 
> Błagam - może znajdzie się jakiś dobry człowiek, który mnie pocieszy i stwierdzi, że ta kasa która mam ( wróć - nie ja ją mam lecz mój bank w lwiej części) spokojnie wystarczy na mój domek.
> 
> No bo jaka alternatywa - mieszkanie w bloku za 6000zł za metr czy dom. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich ale najbardziej optymistów.


Myślę, że realne, ale.... kwestia wyborów na każdym etapie.

My budujemy 217 m2 z garażem i liczę, obliczam na każdym etapie. 
Myślę, że jest szansa za 400 tys., gdy działka już jest w posiadaniu. Można pewnie taniej, a można i drożej. Co kto lubi i na co go stać.

pozdrawiam

----------


## buka

> Warto zastanowić się nad faktyczną ceną a nie nad wysokością rabatu  
> Czyż nie może sie zdarzyć, że w jednym sklepie z rabatem zapłacisz więcej niż w drugim bez rabatu   
> Słowo rabat i promocja to taki sygnał alarmowy


Krzysztofik, chciałam ci wczoraj odpowiedzieć, że nie ma się co uprzedzać do rabatów, bo jeżeli ktoś daje 40 % to może chociaż o 5 % będzie taniej niż u konkurencji. Niestety masz racje, po porównaniu ofert jeszcze u trzech innych producentów okazuje się, że ta była najdroższa i to średnio o 1000 zł.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Krzysztofik

> Krzysztofik,.....Niestety masz racje,.....


Przyzwyczaiłem sie, ja mam zawsze racje  :Wink2:   :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## daggulka

i do tego jaki skromny  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## m-jak-marzycielka

witam ! 
pragniemy zamieszkać w swoim małym domku .Podoba nam się dom z archonu Pod kasztanem
http://www.archon.pl]/index.php?act=...m3f0189cacbfe2
Proszę o informację odnośnie kosztów zbudowania tego domu ,tak by móc w nim zamieszkać.Wszelkie dane pozwolą nam racjonalnie ocenić nasze możliwości i podjąć jakąś decyzję.Dziękuję.

----------


## Agdula

http://www.xn--hausplne-5za.com/inde...=42cafa03b2997

popytaj tu   :big grin:

----------


## m-jak-marzycielka

Witam!
Agdula jeśli to do mnie ,to tam czytam i śledzę na bieżąco,ale szukam jeszcze i tu informacji  :Wink2:  ,bo wszystkie porady ,wskazówki itp mają wielkie znaczenie ,gdy się chce mieć,swój domek  :smile:  ,tylko ogranicznikiem są pieniądze  :Mad:  ,i jak tu pogodzić marzenia z rzeczywistością  :Confused:  
Pozdrawiam marzycielka

----------


## aga_toja

Witam,
Postawiliśmy dom 120 m2 - stan surowy zamkniety - koszt 90 000. Więc 100000 to niestety za mało na całkowite wykończenie domu. W sumie na budowie oszczędzaliśmy. Zbudowaliśmy dom Muratora - C39 Gwarny

----------


## Vitja

> Witam,
> Postawiliśmy dom 120 m2 - stan surowy zamkniety - koszt 90 000. Więc 100000 to niestety za mało na całkowite wykończenie domu. W sumie na budowie oszczędzaliśmy. Zbudowaliśmy dom Muratora - C39 Gwarny


Nie mam powodu nie wierzyc, ale powiedz prosze jakie odstepstwa zrobiles od projektu, bo na stronie muratora, stan surowy zamkniety wyceniono na bagatela, prawie 200tys zl. Moim zdaniem ostro przesadzili z ta wycena, ale zmiescic sie w 90 tys to nielada wyczyn. Tak wiec prosze podaj gdzie udala Wam sie zrobic najwieksze oszczednosci?

----------


## justyna2606

Witam serdecznie 
Planuje wybudowac dom wedlug projektu z archpelagu karmen, na ten cel jestes poki co w stanie przeznaczyc 150000. czy to jest realne a jesli nie to na jakim stadium budowy sie zatrzymam>? porsze pmozcie mi, jestem malo zorientowana kobieta i nie wiem czy to jest realne.....licze na na jakas odpowiedz
http://www.archipelag.pl/domek.php?K...500&ProjID=474

----------


## el-ka

Zatrzymasz się raczej około stanu surowego otwartego - bez okien. Tak uważam, ponieważ  dach jest drogi. Przy dużym udziale pracy własnej i niezbyt trudnych warunkach geotechnicznych oraz tanich oknach może zamknięty. Nie wiadomo tez jak z działką i i przyłączami, bo to mogą być bardzo różne kwoty. Dobry punkt do kredytu bankowego na wykończenie.

----------


## Mroovka

Justyna 2606-  podobnie jak el-ka uważam, ze dach jest w tym projekcie drogi. Jeśli chcesz oszczędzć zastanów sie nad projektem z dachem dwuspadowym. Przemyśl tez sprawę garazu- murowany kosztuje ok. 1500 za metr kwadratowy. Za o wiele mniejsze pieniadze można kupić blaszak . Ja nie lubię tych srebrnych, ale na allegro znalazłam takie otynkowane lub pokryte akrylem za kilka tysiecy złotych. Pewnie sie na któryś zdecyduję, bo jak wielu budujących szukam oszczędności.   :Roll:  
Piszesz: "jestem malo zorientowana kobieta"- nawet się nie spostrzezesz jak będziesz " bardzo zorientowana kobieta" . Poszperaj tylko trochę po forum. 
 :Lol:  
A co do tego jaką siłę mają Twoje pieniądze- spróbuj popytać firmy budowlane, z których usług mogłabys w przyszłosci skorzystać. Przekonasz się jak duże są rozbieżności cen, o jakości usług nawet nie wspominając.   :Roll:  
Powodzenia  :big grin:

----------


## justyna2606

Dziekuje baaardzo za odpowiedzi!!
Zetkneliscie sie moze z jakims ciekawszym projektem , mam dosc wska dzialke 19x40, wiec nie zaszaleje  :Confused:

----------


## justyna2606

spojrzcie jeszcze prosze na FREDA z Archipelagu, jak dla mnie bardzo ciekawy funkcjonalny domek i ten dach nie jest tak skomplikowany, jak sadzicie czy koszty ze wzgledu na to beda trche nizsze???
bardzo prosze o pomoc

----------


## Jola z Melisy

Mnie podoba się *dom w żurawinie* z Archonu. Nie buduję go, a może szkoda bo tańszy niż mój a bardzo funkcjonalny.

----------


## Krzysztofik

> spojrzcie jeszcze prosze na FREDA z Archipelagu, jak dla mnie bardzo ciekawy funkcjonalny domek i ten dach nie jest tak skomplikowany, jak sadzicie czy koszty ze wzgledu na to beda trche nizsze???
> bardzo prosze o pomoc


http://www.archipelag.pl/domek.php?K...0500&ProjID=73
Ten  :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## bwojtek

> spojrzcie jeszcze prosze na FREDA z Archipelagu


To ma być tani dom? Malutki metraż, za to ogromna powierzchnia dachu, "wycudowane" okna, komin, betonowe elementy łukowe...
Wg mnie będzie to bardzo drogi dom w przeliczeniu na m2!!!

----------


## justyna2606

co wedlug Ciebie znaczy drogi za metr? bardzo prosze konkretniej

----------


## AMP

> spojrzcie jeszcze prosze na FREDA z Archipelagu, jak dla mnie bardzo ciekawy funkcjonalny domek i ten dach nie jest tak skomplikowany, jak sadzicie czy koszty ze wzgledu na to beda trche nizsze???
> bardzo prosze o pomoc


Kochani - domek musi być prosty, jeśli ma być tańszy w budowie - więc  najlepiej opisany na planie prostokąta, o dwuspadowym dachu. BEZ UDZIWNIEŃ.
"Fred" i jemu podobne będą drogie - w przeliczeniu na m2 budowanej powierzchni.

----------


## bwojtek

> co wedlug Ciebie znaczy drogi za metr? bardzo prosze konkretniej


Ten dom ma tylko 116m2 powierzchni użytkowej za to lekko licząc 300m2 dachu. Do tego okna trójkątne, łukowe, okrągłe (same okna są 100-150% droższe niż analogicznej powierzchni okna typowe). Za kasę jaką wydasz na ten dom można spokojnie postawić 200m2 powierzchni użytkowej domu z 2 spadowym dachem bez udziwnień architektonicznych.

----------


## bwojtek

Hm... W kosztorysie piszą, że dach ma 143m2... Trochę to dziwne dla domu o wymiarach 12x12m i dachu o kącie 45 stopni  :ohmy:

----------


## justyna2606

pewnie jest to spowodowane tym , iz tam jest duzy taras

----------


## bwojtek

Mimo wszystko... Może tylko jedną stronę dachu policzyli   :Wink2:

----------


## justyna2606

hmmmm to wszysto jest bardzo skomplikowane, ale wiem ze za jakis czas , bede sie smiala e swoich obaw, muse tylko jeszcze sie rozwinac w kierunku budowlanym. Mam nadzieje ze chociaz zmieszcze sie w 200 000, najwyzej bede mieszlala na poczatku w garazu  :big tongue:

----------


## bwojtek

200kzł za "freda"? Stan do wprowadzenia się (choćby do garażu)? Dla mnie mało realne  :Confused:

----------


## justyna2606

Czyli sadzisz ,ze budwa tego domu jest bardziej kosztowna od budowy np. Karmen z tym jej mega dachem? Oczywiscie zawsze mozna to dziwne okno okragle zmienic na normalne i w miare mozliwosci na czyms jeszcze uciac...

----------


## bwojtek

Piszesz w wątku o tanich domach a wybierasz raczej nietanie projekty  :cry:

----------


## justyna2606

mze dlatego , ze chcialabym tanio wybudowac dom , ktory mi sie rowniez podoba

----------


## KAS01

Ten Fred to ma prawie 230 m2 pow. netto. Do zeszlego roku mozna bylo przyjac, ze da sie postawic w pelni ukonczony dom w srednim standardzie do 2000 zl za m2 powierzchni netto. Mysle, ze dla kogos kto dopiero ma zaczac budowe ta stawka jest juz nieaktualna. Czytalem juz opinie, ze teraz nalezaloby przyjmowac ok. 2500 zl za m2.
Pomijam juz tu fakt, ze ten projekt nie nalezy do najtanszych   :Wink2:  
W 200 tys sie nie zmiescisz, nawet do takiego etapu aby zamieszkac w niewykonczonym domu. Chyba, ze z tym garazem to na serio   :Roll:  
pozdrawiam
Konrad

----------


## Hal

Justyna zobacz tutaj:
http://z500.pl/index.php?projekt=32&widoki=1&lustro=0
swego czasu interesowałem sie tym projektem. Wyglada na tani w budowie. Jego mankament to wg mnie drewniany strop.

----------


## justyna2606

Witam Was wszystkich!!!
Znalazlam znalazlam, mysle ,ze to jest to i wydaje mi sie ze tym rzem na te nieszczesne 200000 sie wprowadze, to niestety nie fred niestety nie karmen, ktora pasuje do mojej waskiej dzialki tylko   Basia z Archipelagu!!!
A wiec znawcy moi kochaniu , prosze o jakies oszacowanie sytuacji, bede miala dach nad glowa czy pod mostem spedze reszte zycia hihihi. 
Pozdrawiam wszystkich i czekam na opinie


http://www.archipelag.pl/domek.php?K...0500&ProjID=16

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Jola z Melisy

To ładny i prosty domek. moim zdaniem mniej pretensjonalny niż  Fred. Jak się sprężysz i bez szaleństw powinnaś dać rade. Pozdrawiam i trzymam kciuki.

----------


## justyna2606

dzieki ktos nareszcie mnie pocieszyl

----------


## Olasa

Justyna naprawde ci się ten dom podoba  :Roll:  Przy takim małym domku lepiej poszukaj czegoś prostszego w formie, bo ten domek, to ma mały metraż a z zewnątrz strasznie jest udziwniony, co zresztą nie dodaje mu wg mnie urody. Jest to tylko moja opinia, tobie może się podobać, bo o gustach.....

----------


## boszczak

> Witam Was wszystkich!!!
> Znalazlam znalazlam, mysle ,ze to jest to i wydaje mi sie ze tym rzem na te nieszczesne 200000 sie wprowadze, to niestety nie fred niestety nie karmen, ktora pasuje do mojej waskiej dzialki tylko   Basia z Archipelagu!!!
> A wiec znawcy moi kochaniu , prosze o jakies oszacowanie sytuacji, bede miala dach nad glowa czy pod mostem spedze reszte zycia hihihi. 
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich i czekam na opinie
> 
> 
> http://www.archipelag.pl/domek.php?K...0500&ProjID=16


no to nie jesteś już sama ja zaczynam budowę wiosną właśnie ten domek, kosztorys zrobiłem sobie na 150 tys. zł.  trzeba sobie przyjąć jakieś założenia i tego będę się trzymał,

----------


## justyna2606

> Justyna naprawde ci się ten dom podoba  Przy takim małym domku lepiej poszukaj czegoś prostszego w formie, bo ten domek, to ma mały metraż a z zewnątrz strasznie jest udziwniony, co zresztą nie dodaje mu wg mnie urody. Jest to tylko moja opinia, tobie może się podobać, bo o gustach.....




hmmmm szczerze mowiac wlasnie dlatego bardzo mi sie podoba, jest maly w sam raz dlamnie i mojej pociechy, a to ze jest taki udziwniony jeszcze dodaje mu uroku, juz nie moge sie doczekac.....

----------


## Jola z Melisy

Z tym udziwniony to chyba przesada. Po prostu ma swój charakter. Będzie  troszkę inny niż wszystkie dookoła. Czy to źle?

----------


## terryb

witam wszystkich  własnie zmierzam sie do budowy chałupy 
pozdrawaim

----------


## justyna2606

a CO BUDUJESZ?

----------


## el-ka

Według mnie Basia to znacznie lepszy wybór i pod względem urody i ekonomiczności. Widzę, że kręcą Cię domki "troszkę inne" , wyrózniające się oryginalnością. Ważne, żeby nie przegiąć, nie wszystko co rwie oko w wizualizacji komputerowej jest równie ładne w rzeczywistości. Fred mi się nie podoba, mam wrażenie, że w realu będzie kiczem, szczególnie, jeśli te schody i elewacja trochę nie wyjdą lub braknie kasy na ekstra wykończenie. Ale Basia jest bardzo fajna, chociaż też kasy może troszkę braknąć - dość drogie elewacje. Ktoś z Forumowiczów już budował ten dom, poszukaj w wyszukiwarce. Z tego co pamiętam, to powiekszyli dlugość Basi chyba o metr i bardzo pięknie wykonali wnętrze i elewację.

----------


## boszczak

może ktoś jeszcze się wypowie na temat budowy tego domku
http://www.archipelag.pl/domek.php?K...0500&ProjID=16
jak i na czym najlepiej zaoszczędzić, budowany będzie z BK 24 + 12 styro, w zasadzie nie można chyba tu nic wiele zmienić, najważniejsze by wybrać dobrą i tanią technologię budowy, na dachu będzie grafitowa dachówka ceramiczna udało mi się kupić jeszcze po zeszłorocznych cenach z dużą promocją, zmniejsze ilość okien połaciowych, będą cztery nie pięć, coś jeszcze?

----------


## mariusz 78

Witam przymierzam się do budowy http://www.domnahoryzoncie.pl/pl/index.php?s=124&sid=5jeśli można to proszę o wasze opinie co do kosztów (na początek sam parter a poddasze w późniejszym terminie) i zmian jakie należało by wprowadzić. Działkę praktycznie już mam więc tylko kasa i zaczynać budowę[/list][/list]

----------


## el-ka

Twój link nie chodzi.
http://www.domnahoryzoncie.pl/pl/index.php?s=124&sid=5  Sielanka
Prosty, przez to relatywnie tani dom (oczywiście w wersji dachu dwuspadowego. Przy wykończeniu poddasza nie będzie to jednak mały dom - całkowitej  będzie się zbliżał do 200m! I koszt wtedy rośnie, nawet jesli odłożysz wykończenie na później. Jeśli potrzebujesz teraz lub w przyszłości dużego domu - to ok. Jeżeli to przestrzeń "na wszelki wypadek" - to lepiej wybrać albo typową parterówkę, albo mniejszy z poddaszem użytkowym.

----------


## Sally Cinnamon

Witam
Jestem nowy na forum, oraz nowy jesli chodzi o sekrety budowania. Zdecydowalismy sie juz (no,prawie) na domek - http://www.archipelag.pl/domek-opis....500&ProjID=459
Jak myslicie, jaki koszt mozna by przyjac? Mamy juz dzialke. Proponuja nam budowac z Puro 25 + styropian. Dobre to rozwiazanie czy przerost?
Z gory dziekuje za info.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## AMP

Przerost? 
Czego przerost? 
Ściany czy styropianu?


czytaj forum - dużo słów tu przelano, wiedzy też.



domek fajny, ale dach troche drogi będzie

----------


## Jola z Melisy

Na pewno sporo tańszy będzie z dwuspadowym dachem.

----------


## Mroovka

*Sally Cinnamon*- dach Małgosi ma p[rawie 300 metrów i dośc skomplikowaną formę. Zezre to sporo kasy.Popros o wycene- wiele punktów sprzedaży pokryć dachowych robi takie wyceny gratis.  Można wybrać domek o takim samym układzie wnętrz z prostszym dachem,poszperaj w internecie to z pewnością coś takiego znajdziesz.

----------


## Sally Cinnamon

> Przerost? 
> Czego przerost? 
> Ściany czy styropianu?
> 
> 
> czytaj forum - dużo słów tu przelano, wiedzy też.
> 
> 
> 
> domek fajny, ale dach troche drogi będzie


Sciany. Styropian 15 na to by szedl wiec sie zastanawiam czy nie za duzo tego

----------


## Sally Cinnamon

> Na pewno sporo tańszy będzie z dwuspadowym dachem.


Co to znaczy "z dwuspadowym dachem"? W sensie bez tych zalaman wszystkich?

----------


## Sally Cinnamon

> *Sally Cinnamon*- dach Małgosi ma p[rawie 300 metrów i dośc skomplikowaną formę. Zezre to sporo kasy.Popros o wycene- wiele punktów sprzedaży pokryć dachowych robi takie wyceny gratis.  Można wybrać domek o takim samym układzie wnętrz z prostszym dachem,poszperaj w internecie to z pewnością coś takiego znajdziesz.


No fachowiec znajomy tez mowi ze dach moze byc drogi, ale nie potrafi powiedziec ile bedzie kosztowal. Co do szperania w necie, spedzilem na szukaniu projektu prawie 2 tyg, i ten wydaje nam sie optymalny, szczegolnie biorac pod uwage działke ktora nie jest najlepiej usytulowana. W tym domku nam wszystko pasuje,szczegolnie, co wspomniales/as, rozmieszczenie. Czy ktos moze na oko powiedziec ile ten dach bedzie kosztowal? Siedze wygodnie wiec raczej sie nie przewroce  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Mroovka

http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/?p=de...22&opcja=rzuty 
AR-1 z projektów IGN - wydaje mi się ze ma dość podobny układ pomieszczeń , prostą konstrukcje dachu.

----------


## mikadoo

TO MÓJ "PIERWSZY RAZ" NA FORUM WIĘC PROSZĘ O WYROZUMIAŁOŚĆ JEŚLI WPISUJĘ TEN POST NIE TAM GDZIE POWINIENEM  :oops:  
ZACZYNAMY BUDOWAĆ Z ŻONĄ W CZERWCU TEN DOMEK http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...4,61,opis.html
Z MAŁYMI PRZERÓBKAMI (ZAMIAST POKOJU NA PARTERZE BĘDZIE POM. GOSP.) JESTEM BARDZO CIEKAWY NA ILE WYCENIACIE BUDOWĘ STANU OTWARTEGO. PODAM KILKA DANYCH MOŻE TO UŁATWI SPRAWĘ:
DOM BĘDZIE PRAWIE NAPEWNO PUSTAK MAX + 12 STYROPIAN
EKIPA WYBUDUJE GO ZA 11000 ZŁ(OCZYWIŚCIE SAMA ROBOCIZNA) -SAM ROBIĘ WYKOP POD FUNDAMENTY
BUDUJĄ Z WIĘŹBĄ , ALE BEZ KRYCIA DACHU
DACH ZAMIERZAM POKRYĆ DACHÓWKĄ BETONOWĄ.
Z GÓRY DZIĘKUJE ZA ODPOWIEDZI.
GENIALNE JEST TO FORUM. POZDRAWIAM

----------


## KW100

> TO MÓJ "PIERWSZY RAZ" NA FORUM WIĘC PROSZĘ O WYROZUMIAŁOŚĆ JEŚLI WPISUJĘ TEN POST NIE TAM GDZIE POWINIENEM  
> ZACZYNAMY BUDOWAĆ Z ŻONĄ W CZERWCU TEN DOMEK http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...4,61,opis.html
> Z MAŁYMI PRZERÓBKAMI (ZAMIAST POKOJU NA PARTERZE BĘDZIE POM. GOSP.) JESTEM BARDZO CIEKAWY NA ILE WYCENIACIE BUDOWĘ STANU OTWARTEGO. PODAM KILKA DANYCH MOŻE TO UŁATWI SPRAWĘ:
> DOM BĘDZIE PRAWIE NAPEWNO PUSTAK MAX + 12 STYROPIAN
> EKIPA WYBUDUJE GO ZA 11000 ZŁ(OCZYWIŚCIE SAMA ROBOCIZNA) -SAM ROBIĘ WYKOP POD FUNDAMENTY
> BUDUJĄ Z WIĘŹBĄ , ALE BEZ KRYCIA DACHU
> DACH ZAMIERZAM POKRYĆ DACHÓWKĄ BETONOWĄ.
> Z GÓRY DZIĘKUJE ZA ODPOWIEDZI.
> GENIALNE JEST TO FORUM. POZDRAWIAM


Witam budowniczego GL123. Ja tez buduje ten domek, fundamenty juz stoją, reszta od wiosny. Ja buduję z betonu komórkowego 24 cm plus styropian 12-15cm (jeszcze nie wiem). Też wprowadziliśmy pewne zmiany w projekcie:
- ganek przy wejsciu
- wykusz w scianie kuchenno-jadalnianej
- lekkie przedluzenie i poszerzenie garazu
- zmiana w rozmieszczeniu toalety i pomoieszczenia godp. na dole 
- dorobienie przejscia do garazu z pomieszczenia gospod.
- zmiana dachu garazu na dwuspadowy z kątem nach. około 15st.
- podniesienie scianki kolankowej o 1-2 bloczki (jeszcze nie wiemy o ile)
- pozostawilismy okno połaciowe tylko w najwieskzym pokoju na poddaszu, decyzja wynika z usytuowania domu do stron swiata, pozostałe 2 pokoje na poddaszu będą od południa dlatego okna a w zasadzie drzwi balkonowe wystarczą 
- zrezygnowaliśmy z dodatkowego pokoiku na dole na rzecz salonu, po zmianie salon będzie miał około 31-32 m2

Ostatnio wyceniono mi dach na ten domek i złożyłem zamówienie. 
Dachówka cementowa Euronit Profil S, memebrana, ławy kominiarskie i wszystki duperele inne, okno fakro, rynny pcv scala plastics, cena 13500pln brutto.
Domek prosty, dach prosty to i cena niska.
Więcej szczegółów w moim dzienniku (klik na dole)

----------


## mikadoo

[Witam budowniczego GL123. Ja tez buduje ten domek, fundamenty juz stoją, reszta od wiosny. Ja buduję z betonu komórkowego 24 cm plus styropian 12-15cm (jeszcze nie wiem). Też wprowadziliśmy pewne zmiany w projekcie:
- ganek przy wejsciu
- wykusz w scianie kuchenno-jadalnianej
- lekkie przedluzenie i poszerzenie garazu
- zmiana w rozmieszczeniu toalety i pomoieszczenia godp. na dole 
- dorobienie przejscia do garazu z pomieszczenia gospod.
- zmiana dachu garazu na dwuspadowy z kątem nach. około 15st.
- podniesienie scianki kolankowej o 1-2 bloczki (jeszcze nie wiemy o ile)
- pozostawilismy okno połaciowe tylko w najwieskzym pokoju na poddaszu, decyzja wynika z usytuowania domu do stron swiata, pozostałe 2 pokoje na poddaszu będą od południa dlatego okna a w zasadzie drzwi balkonowe wystarczą 
- zrezygnowaliśmy z dodatkowego pokoiku na dole na rzecz salonu, po zmianie salon będzie miał około 31-32 m2

Ostatnio wyceniono mi dach na ten domek i złożyłem zamówienie. 
Dachówka cementowa Euronit Profil S, memebrana, ławy kominiarskie i wszystki duperele inne, okno fakro, rynny pcv scala plastics, cena 13500pln brutto.
Domek prosty, dach prosty to i cena niska.
Więcej szczegółów w moim dzienniku (klik na dole)[/quote]


*WIELKIE DZIĘKI ZA ODPOWIEDŹ
JA TAKŻE PRZEDLUŻYŁEM GARAŻ I ZROBIŁEM PRZEJŚCIE DO POM GOSP. MAM TEZ ZAMIAR PODNIEŚĆ SCIANKĘ KOLANKOWĄ O JEDEN PUSTAK.
INTERESUJĄCA WYCENA DACHU, NIESTETY JA MUSZĘ MIEĆ WSZYSTKIE OKNA POLACIOWE. 
CIEKAWE  FOTKI FUNDAMENTÓW- PROFESJONALNA ROBOTA- JA RACZEJ SKAZANY JESTEM Z OCZYWISTYCH POWODÓW   NA SYTSTEM GOSPODARCZY, CZYLI DESKI, ZNAJOMY MAJSTER ITP.JEŚLI TO NIE PROBLEM MOGŁBYŚ ZDRADZIĆ JAKI BYŁ KOSZT POSTAWIENIA TWOICH FUNDAMENTÓW.
JESZCZE RAZ DZIĘKUJE I POZDRAWIAM*

----------


## Jola z Melisy

> Napisał Jola z Melisy
> 
> Na pewno sporo tańszy będzie z dwuspadowym dachem.
> 
> 
> Co to znaczy "z dwuspadowym dachem"? W sensie bez tych zalaman wszystkich?


Dwuspadowy dach ma dwie połacie, jest prosty w przeciwieństwie do kopertowego jak na projekcie, który wybraliście. Tańsza robocizn, z reguły mniejsza powierzchnia dachu, mniej dodatków jak gąsiory itp, które są bardzo drogie. Możesz zerknąć na projekt domu, który buduje. Jest to dom w melisie firmy archon. Ma właśnie dach dwuspadowy, ekonomiczny za bardzo nie jest ale z innych względów. Pozdrawiam.   :Wink2:

----------


## Krzysztofik

Dach służy do tego by chronić przed opadami atmosferycznymi, oraz nadaje wyraz budynkowi.
Tutaj z dachu robi się "być albo nie być".  :Wink2:  
Wiem że brzydkie kaczątko to łabądź  :big grin:  ale różnice niestety są.

----------


## KW100

> *WIELKIE DZIĘKI ZA ODPOWIEDŹ
> JA TAKŻE PRZEDLUŻYŁEM GARAŻ I ZROBIŁEM PRZEJŚCIE DO POM GOSP. MAM TEZ ZAMIAR PODNIEŚĆ SCIANKĘ KOLANKOWĄ O JEDEN PUSTAK.
> INTERESUJĄCA WYCENA DACHU, NIESTETY JA MUSZĘ MIEĆ WSZYSTKIE OKNA POLACIOWE. 
> CIEKAWE  FOTKI FUNDAMENTÓW- PROFESJONALNA ROBOTA- JA RACZEJ SKAZANY JESTEM Z OCZYWISTYCH POWODÓW   NA SYTSTEM GOSPODARCZY, CZYLI DESKI, ZNAJOMY MAJSTER ITP.JEŚLI TO NIE PROBLEM MOGŁBYŚ ZDRADZIĆ JAKI BYŁ KOSZT POSTAWIENIA TWOICH FUNDAMENTÓW.
> JESZCZE RAZ DZIĘKUJE I POZDRAWIAM*


Z powodu tego, że moja działka jest lekko pochyła i to w dodatku od wjazdu w głąb działki jest coraz niżej, zdecydowaliśmy się podnieść lekko dom aby wejście nie było w dół tylko jakoś tak normalnie. W związku z tym wyszło trochę więcej betonu niż jest w projekcie. 
B10 - 13,5 m3 (chudziak pod ławy) 165 pln netto za m3
B15 - 17,5 m3 (ściany fundamentowe) 188 netto
B20 - 14 m3 (ławy) 210 netto
stal zbrojeniowa 400kg razem 800pln
Papa termozgrzewalna (między chudziak a ławy): 10 rolek-łącznie 375 netto
izolacja przeciwwilgociowa izoplast - 20 wiaderek po 35 pln, razem 700 netto
styrodur 5cm jako izolacja termiczna - 60 m2 po 22pln netto , razem 1320netto
no i na koniec piasek do zasypanie fundamentów i ładowarka - razem ............
.
.
.
.
.
6000 pln   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:    i to najbardzie zabolało

Włazło 416 ton piasku, cały dzień wozili i ładowali

----------


## AMP

> Napisał AMP
> 
> Przerost? 
> Czego przerost? 
> Ściany czy styropianu?
> 
> 
> czytaj forum - dużo słów tu przelano, wiedzy też.
> 
> ...


izolacja - Ja to bym i 30 dał.
 Wszystko zależy od podejścia. Znam takich co uważają że ściana ma "oddychać" i bez względu na koszty ogrzewania nie dają ocieplenia.
ściana - jestem zwolennikiem szkieletu - czytaj przegroda=izolacja

----------


## mikadoo

> Napisał mikadoo
> 
> *WIELKIE DZIĘKI ZA ODPOWIEDŹ
> JA TAKŻE PRZEDLUŻYŁEM GARAŻ I ZROBIŁEM PRZEJŚCIE DO POM GOSP. MAM TEZ ZAMIAR PODNIEŚĆ SCIANKĘ KOLANKOWĄ O JEDEN PUSTAK.
> INTERESUJĄCA WYCENA DACHU, NIESTETY JA MUSZĘ MIEĆ WSZYSTKIE OKNA POLACIOWE. 
> CIEKAWE  FOTKI FUNDAMENTÓW- PROFESJONALNA ROBOTA- JA RACZEJ SKAZANY JESTEM Z OCZYWISTYCH POWODÓW   NA SYTSTEM GOSPODARCZY, CZYLI DESKI, ZNAJOMY MAJSTER ITP.JEŚLI TO NIE PROBLEM MOGŁBYŚ ZDRADZIĆ JAKI BYŁ KOSZT POSTAWIENIA TWOICH FUNDAMENTÓW.
> JESZCZE RAZ DZIĘKUJE I POZDRAWIAM*
> 
> 
> ...


Wielkie dzięki za obszerne informacje- dam znać jak to u mnie będzie wyglądało.No i zamierzam śledzić dalsze etapy budowy Twojego domu.
 Życzę powodzenia w dalszych etapach prac.
Jeszcze raz bardzo dziękuję za informacjie, i pewnie  (jeśli pozwolisz) skorzystam z Twojego doświadzczenia 
Pozrawiam Mikadoo
Co do 416 ton piasku.........  :ohmy:   brak słów  :big grin:

----------


## Lucyna1

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów.
Jestem w trakcie załatwiania papierkowych formalnosci zmierzajacych do wydania zgody na budowe.
Wymiary działki zmusiły nas do wyboru projektu długiego i wąskiego domu.
W gre wchodziły tylko i wyłacznie domki parterowe.Przeprowadzilismy ranking wsród takich projektów jak: Idalia, Idylla, Kometa, Karmen, Ostoja-wszystkie zblizony klimat.Wybór padł na Zenit z Domusa. Jest dla nas projektem idealnym pod wieloma wzgledami.Przede wszystkim powierzchnia niezbyt duża,funkcjonalnosc pomieszczeń.
Oczywiście juz widze ze w wielu miejscach po "poprawkach po architekcie "  :big grin:  skorzystam finansowo.
-zlikwiduje lukarne nad oknem w jadalni -prostujac dach,
- okno w jadalni bedzie proste, nie z łukami,
-zrezygnuje z budowy kominka zewnetrznego -tańszy komin,
-zamienie miejscami garderobe z łazienka przez co tansza bedzie instalacja,
-zrezygnuje z trzeciego WC,
-przenosząc piec gazowy w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym na inna sciane zyskam kase bo nie musze budować komina,
-okna zamiast drewniane zrobie PCV w okleinie drewnianej zmniejszajac je-okna stanowczo za duze,
- na dachu bedzie blachodachówka lub gont bitumiczny-wcale nie musze miec dachówki ceramicznej, samo to ze dach bedzie koprtowy to bedzie niemały wydatek.Ale nie ma ciekawych domków parterowych z dwuspadowym dachem.
Przy pomocy Boga i policji mam zamiar ten dom wybudować i zamieszkac w nim w przeciagu 12-15 miesiecy. Trzymajcie za nas kciuki. Wiem ze sie uda   :big grin:  
----------------------------------------
oto nasze cudeńko  :Smile: )
http://www.dobredomy.pl/?id_project=51&infopage=1

----------


## kid

Domek w porządku.Szkoda tylko poddasza gdyz jest dosyc wysokie.Ja rozsunął bym pokoje i w środku zrobił schody na górę/likwidacja łazienki/

----------


## kid

Domek w porządku.Szkoda tylko poddasza gdyz jest dosyc wysokie.Ja rozsunął bym pokoje i w środku zrobił schody na górę/likwidacja łazienki/

----------


## Lucyna1

Domek w porządku.Szkoda tylko poddasza gdyz jest dosyc wysokie.Ja rozsunął bym pokoje i w środku zrobił schody na górę/likwidacja łazienki/

W tym domku przewidzielismy lekki strop,nie gestożebrowy.
Schodki bedą, ale beda prowadziły tylko na stryszek.
 :big grin:  
Mamy nadzieje ze w czwórkę pomieścimy sie na tej powierzchni.Przeprowadzajac sie z mieszkania 50m2 to dla nas bedzie pałac   :big grin:  .

----------


## kid

Powodzenia  :big tongue:

----------


## kid

Powodzenia  :big tongue:

----------


## Krzysztofik

*Kid*     ....Ty masz echo  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## justyna2606

Co sadzicie o tym projekcie??? wybudowal go juz ktos moze, kto chce sie podzielic zdjeciami? 


http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/?p=detail&id=57


Jak szacujecie koszty budowy tego malego domku?

----------


## Jola z Melisy

Domek i owszem mały, ale na pewno nie będzie tani. Ma dość skomplikowany dach, ale bardzo mi się podoba.   :Wink2:

----------


## Bikerus

> Co sadzicie o tym projekcie??? wybudowal go juz ktos moze, kto chce sie podzielic zdjeciami? 
> http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/?p=detail&id=57
> Jak szacujecie koszty budowy tego malego domku?


Ładny z zewnatrz, niepraktyczny wewnatrz.
Moim zdaniem stosunkowo drogi w budowie - IMHO nie nadaje sie jako projekt taniego domu.

----------


## Edybre

Justyna 2606
sprecyzuj czy zależy ci po prostu na małym fajnym domku niekoniecznie tanim czy na fajnym małym i tanim domku. Projekty, które wybierasz będą tańsze od 200 metrowych dworków ale to nie są tanie w budowie domy. Tani dom to prosta zwarta bryła, dach dwuspadowy i tak rozplanowane wnętrze, aby wystarczyły dwa lub jeden komin. Bez lukarn, połaciówek, wykuszy czy okien okrągłych.

----------


## justyna2606

> Justyna 2606
> sprecyzuj czy zależy ci po prostu na małym fajnym domku niekoniecznie tanim czy na fajnym małym i tanim domku. Projekty, które wybierasz będą tańsze od 200 metrowych dworków ale to nie są tanie w budowie domy. Tani dom to prosta zwarta bryła, dach dwuspadowy i tak rozplanowane wnętrze, aby wystarczyły dwa lub jeden komin. Bez lukarn, połaciówek, wykuszy czy okien okrągłych.


Zalezy mi na malym fajnym domku ok 100-110 m , na dlugiej waskiej dzialce (19m), ktory koztowalby mnie ok 200 000 i powiem Wam szczerze ,ze trace powoli nadzieje.....tragedia

----------


## Edybre

Poniżej masz moje podsumowanie kosztów, fakt z tamtego sezonu więc troche musisz doliczyć. Mój dam ma 155 m podłóg (z poddaszem użytkowym)+ doklejony garaż 40 mkw i spełnia warunki prostego projektu. Mam zamiar zmieścić się w 200, góra 220 tyś.



> No tak, u mnie wycho dzi zdecydowanie inaczej:
> beton              8025
> bloczki fundam. 2288
> stal                  2000
> strop               2820 + beton i stal wliczone powyżej
> ściany              8327 (poroton i BK)
> działowe          1440 (BK12)
> więźba             8583 (bez vatu   )
> ciśla                 4000
> ...

----------


## Vitja

Edybre a mozesz dac link do swijego projektu?

----------


## kid

> Poniżej masz moje podsumowanie kosztów, fakt z tamtego sezonu więc troche musisz doliczyć. Mój dam ma 155 m podłóg (z poddaszem użytkowym)+ doklejony garaż 40 mkw i spełnia warunki prostego projektu. Mam zamiar zmieścić się w 200, góra 220 tyś.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Edybre
> 
> No tak, u mnie wycho dzi zdecydowanie inaczej:
> ...


Murarze 10750+cieśle 4000=14750:195m2 /z garażem/=ok.71,- za m2
Albo buduje ci rodzina albo ktoś nie ma co robić z czasem i z nudów buduje domy bo za taka kasę to murarz dołożą do interesu albo zwieja z budowy  :Roll:

----------


## jezzmam

A ten domek ile będzie kosztował ?? tzn. jego  budowa ??

http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...17&IdKolekcji=

zmieszczę się w 120 tyś.za stan surowy zamknięty czy trzeba kredyt brać?? zaczynam budowę kwiecień/maj.

----------


## Mistic_2005

Witam serdecznie wszystkich "budowlańców".
Kupiliśmy  żoną dziłkę 1754 m2.
Po wielu godzinach spędzonych an dyskusji postanowiliśmy, ze przeprowadzimy się z 50m2 mieszkania w bloku i wybudujemy dom.
Spodobał nam się projekt MURATORA - C03a - MIESIĄC MIODOWY.
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...IdKolekcji=33#
Ale kiedy pierwszy raz dykutowaliśmy cena tego domku (wstępne koszty podane przez Muratora) wynosiły około 128 tys. zł. Teraz kiedy jeszcze raz rzuciłem okiem na koszty - o boże (wiedziałem, ze materiały poszły do góry ale, że aż tak) 192 tys. zł.
Mam siostrę na wysokim stanbowisku w jednej z większych hurtowni budowlanych w Wielkopolsce więc mogę liczyć na wysokie rabaty. Zamierzam budować systemem gospodarczym i tak długo szukać nawet najmniejszego materiału, żeby znaleźć go w rozsądnej cenie.
Proszę o słowa otuchy lub słowa, które sprowadzą mnie na ziemię.
Ja będę robił wszystko żeby zmieścić się w 140 tys. (bez wykończenia). 
Na wykończenie przeznaczam około 60 tys. zł.
Nigdy nie wziąłem jeszcze kredytu i teraz też nie zamierzam bo wg mnie kredyty są tylko dla bogatych ludzi - bo którz z nas chce poiżyczać i oddawać dużo więcej - mnie na to nie stać.


-------------------------------------------------
"Wiara czyni cuda - więc ja wierzę że się uda"
"Jedno życie - wielkie marzenia - zrobię wszystko aby były do spełnienia"  :Wink2:

----------


## AMP

Ładny domek, sensowny układ, bez stropu, więc na pewno taniej. Myślę, że powinno się udać.
Ale najtańszych matariałów to bym nie szukał - Nie jesteśmy bogaci, więc nie stać nas na kupowanie dwa razy!

----------


## Edybre

> Murarze 10750+cieśle 4000=14750:195m2 /z garażem/=ok.71,- za m2 
> Albo buduje ci rodzina albo ktoś nie ma co robić z czasem i z nudów buduje domy bo za taka kasę to murarz dołożą do interesu albo zwieja z budowy


Nie buduje mi rodzina ani znajomi fachowcy. Takie były u nas ceny. Dach mam dwuspadowy 220 mkw: cieśla wziął 4000 czyli 18 zł za mkw - tyle płaci się za więźbę bez deskowania, dolicz jeszcze dekarza 6000 (27 za metr) czyli razem 20750 czyli 106 za metr. Dom typu stodoła, 8 narożników, bez udziwnień. Może to właśnie jest odpowiedź na twoje wątpliwości co do ceny? A może to kwestia lokalizacji? Małe miasteczko w dolnośląskim.

----------


## Edybre

Vitja, tu masz szczegóły:




> Mam projekt indywidualny inspirowany Kopciuszkiem z archipelagu ale z wieloma zmianami: bryła domu wyrównana do regularnego prostokąta z małym podcieniem przy wejściu, na tej ścianie gdzie drzwi wejściowe za nimi jest doklejony garaż (czyli zlikwidowane okna z tej ściany) a dom z garażem to takie 2 prostokąty przesunięte względem siebie dzięki czemu powstała takie fajne zaciszne podwóreczko z podjazdem i wejściem. Na górze jest garderoba naprzeciwko schodów zrobiona kosztem części sypialni 3 i 4 dostępna z sypialni tej na lewo. I wymiary domu są inne: dom 12,5 na 8 a garaż 4 na 11,5. Sypialnie na górze są bardzo funkcjonalne, po podłogach mają 20 m, 14,66 i 15,54,  łazienka 15,26, garderoba 6,7. Nie ma lukarny na dachu, żadnych połaciówek, inny kąt nachylenia dachu, wysokość kalenicy i ścianki kolankowej  inna, zmienione wymiary i liczba okien. Tak właściwie to inny projekt ale punktem wyjścia był właśnie kopciuszek

----------


## mynia_pynia

Jako ciekawostka.
Mój dom ma 158m2 pow. użytkowej,189 całkowitej, kubatura 420m3.

Koleżanka ma dom o powierzchni 120m2 i ma dużo droższy kosztorys u tej samej ekipy (domy są podobne) ale ona kubature ma 480m3, a powierzchnie całkowitą 184m4.

Kolejna koleżanka ma dom o powierzchni 140m2, ale ma inny dach. Koszt budowy oczywiście większy, ale kubatura jej budynku to aż 800m3.

Należy patrzeć na wszystkie wymiary podane w projekcie. Ja kupiłam projekt bo mi się podobał, one żeby był tani w budowie, tak wyszło nie przywiązywałam wagi do wielu rzeczy - jak to się mówi ... "głupi ma szczęście".

Jeszcze dodam że mój dom ma wymiary 9*12m. 
Ten dom z kubaturą 800m2 i pow 140 ma 14* 13m.

Wszystkie domy są z poddaszem użytkowym.

Ja się bardzo cieszę, że mam świetny dom w którym się zakochałam, o dobrej powierzchni i jeszcze okazuje się że jest tańszy w budowie od domów osób które nastawiły się na niskie koszty.

----------


## Mroovka

Mynia_ pynia- czy mozesz podac linki do tych projektów?

----------


## Mistic_2005

> Ładny domek, sensowny układ, bez stropu, więc na pewno taniej. Myślę, że powinno się udać.
> Ale najtańszych matariałów to bym nie szukał - Nie jesteśmy bogaci, więc nie stać nas na kupowanie dwa razy!



Dzieki AMP za słowa "otuchy". Fajnie, że podoba Ci się projekt, który wybrałem z zona.
Mam jeszcze dylemat czy podpiwniczyć całość czy część domku. Co o tym sądzisz??? Pewnie zrobi się kilka tysięcy wiecej ale ja czytałem na forum:
do piwnicy mogłbym przenieść np. kotły, ogrzewanie itp.będzie wtedy mniej hałasu na górze. Chciałbym, też zagospodarować jedno-dwa pomieszczenia bo to zawsze dodatkwoe miejsce.
Na co muszę w takim przypadku zwrócić uwagę???
-----------------
Wczoraj wyczytałem jedną bardzo ciekawą maxymę i wueli szacunek dla każdego kto tak mysli - "Budujmy swoje domy na tyle na ile nas stać a nie po to by zrobić to na pokaz".
----------------------------------
"Zawsze miejsce nadzieję - Jan Paweł II"

----------


## Jola z Melisy

Jeżeli chcesz wybudować tanio to nie "wkopuj się" w piwnicę . To znacznie podraża koszty. A domek rzeczywiście fajny. Bez udziwnień. Powinieneś dać radę w tej kwocie.

----------


## daggulka

Ludziska kochane ....kilka miesięcy temu ja z moim ślubnym też stałam przed wyborem projektu. 
Kolejność działań w naszym przypadku była taka: 

-obliczenie na jaką ratę kredytu nas stać ....działkę  kupiliśmy za swoje i jeszcze zostało nam na papierologię , ale na budowę bierzemy kredyt....wyszło nam że możemy przeznaczyć na budowę domu 200000zł 

-czytanie dniami i nocami forum muratora....w każdej wolnej chwili czy w razie jakiegokolwiek budowlanego dylematu lecieliśmy do kompa i na forum żeby dojaśnić sobie niejasne sytuacje,

- po osiągnięciu zadowalającego poziomu wiedzy podstawowej i wiedząc ile możemy przeznaczyć na budowę zaczęliśmy szukać projektu..... po osiągnięciu wiedzy z forum co mniej więcej ile kosztuje, co będzie nam potrzebne..... stwierdziliśmy, że żeby dom był tani i żeby zmieścił się w kwocie 200000 musi to być przysłowiowa "stodoła", czyli dom w kształcie prostokąta, z dachem dwuspadowym, bez udziwnień które zadziwiająco wiele kosztują, jedynym luksusem jest garaż dwustanowiskowy ....taki znaleźliśmy, z takim rozkładem pomieszczeń jaki nam pasuje

I najważniejsze.....mierzyć siły na zamiary.... też podobają mi się domy z dachem cztero i więcej spadowym,  z wykuszami , mnóstwem balkonów i owalnymi oknami..... ale mieliśmy wybudować go tanio i niestety musiałam zrezygnować z tych "cudów" . 
Czyli najpierw określamy budżet jaki możemy przenaczyć, a potem wybieramy projekt domu ...na miarę naszych możliwości.....nie dlatego że jest zaje....fajny, bajerancki, elegancki , że nam się bardzo podoba bo ma piękny wielki dach, ...wybieramy taki na jaki nas stać, kochani.
To jest właśnie tanie budowanie.
Pozdrawiam, Smoczyca.

----------


## Kero

"...też podobają mi się domy z dachem cztero i więcej spadowym, z wykuszami , mnóstwem balkonów i owalnymi oknami..... "

I pamętać należy o tym, że nie tylko są to koszty budowy wysokie ale i później koszty eksploatacji oraz utrzymania w należytym stanie także rosną przy tego typu "bajerkach"

----------


## Mroovka

Tak !!!!!!!!! Daggulka ma racje. 
Mierzyć siły na zamiary to w moim przypadku również dostosować projekt do kasy i mozliwości. To żaden wstyd zrezygnowac z udziwnień i bajerów, zbudować prosty dom z umiarem , dopieścić detalami  w granicach rozsądku, pięknie zagospodarowac ogródek i mieszkac spokojnie nie martwiąc sie, że kredyt już poszedł, budowa rozbabrana, perspektyw na  zastrzyk gotówki nie ma, a i mieszkać sie nie da, za to raty zostały do spłacenia przez nastepne - dziesiat lat. 

Buduję domek z dachem dwuspadowym, na planie prostokąta. Zastanawiam sie nad każdą złotówką i chociaż jestem na etapie gromadzenia "papierów" już widzę, że kasa ucieka bardzo szybko, a budowa się jeszcvze nie zaczęła. Dlatego czuję satysfakcję z wyboru prostego projektu. Co mi po fikuśnościach w projekcie, jeżeli nie będę miałą funduszy na realizację?

----------


## Edybre

> Czyli najpierw określamy budżet jaki możemy przenaczyć, a potem wybieramy projekt domu ...na miarę naszych możliwości.....nie dlatego że jest zaje....fajny, bajerancki, elegancki , że nam się bardzo podoba bo ma piękny wielki dach, ...wybieramy taki na jaki nas stać, kochani.
> To jest właśnie tanie budowanie.


Nic dodać, nic ująć. Amen

----------


## Mistic_2005

> Jeżeli chcesz wybudować tanio to nie "wkopuj się" w piwnicę . To znacznie podraża koszty. A domek rzeczywiście fajny. Bez udziwnień. Powinieneś dać radę w tej kwocie.



Jola dzięki za info.  :big grin:  
Wiem, że piwnica podnosi koszty budowy. Ale czy jeśli zdecyduję się na podpiwniczenie to zrobić to częciowo czy cały domek podpiwniczyć.
Jaki to moga być koszty - 20% od całości????  :oops:  


------------------------------------------------------
Padły tu święte słowa: możliwości na zamiary.
Lepiej taniej a pewniej.
----------------------------------------------------------

"Zawsze miejce nadzieję - Jan Paweł II"

----------


## Staszek budowniczy

> Witam serdecznie wszystkich "budowlańców".
> Kupiliśmy  żoną dziłkę 1754 m2.
> Po wielu godzinach spędzonych an dyskusji postanowiliśmy, ze przeprowadzimy się z 50m2 mieszkania w bloku i wybudujemy dom.
> Spodobał nam się projekt MURATORA - C03a - MIESIĄC MIODOWY.
> http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...IdKolekcji=33#
> Ale kiedy pierwszy raz dykutowaliśmy cena tego domku (wstępne koszty podane przez Muratora) wynosiły około 128 tys. zł. Teraz kiedy jeszcze raz rzuciłem okiem na koszty - o boże (wiedziałem, ze materiały poszły do góry ale, że aż tak) 192 tys. zł.
> Mam siostrę na wysokim stanbowisku w jednej z większych hurtowni budowlanych w Wielkopolsce więc mogę liczyć na wysokie rabaty. Zamierzam budować systemem gospodarczym i tak długo szukać nawet najmniejszego materiału, żeby znaleźć go w rozsądnej cenie.
> Proszę o słowa otuchy lub słowa, które sprowadzą mnie na ziemię.
> Ja będę robił wszystko żeby zmieścić się w 140 tys. (bez wykończenia). 
> ...

----------


## Krzysztofik

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> Czyli najpierw określamy budżet jaki możemy przenaczyć, a potem wybieramy projekt domu ...na miarę naszych możliwości.....nie dlatego że jest zaje....fajny, bajerancki, elegancki , że nam się bardzo podoba bo ma piękny wielki dach, ...wybieramy taki na jaki nas stać, kochani.
> To jest właśnie tanie budowanie.
> 
> 
> Nic dodać, nic ująć. Amen


Jest jeszcze jeden aspekt     ....mozna poświęcić czas wolny, o ile budowa znajduje sie blisko  miejsca zamieszkania i jeśli sie ma tanią siłe roboczą i potrafi się coś zrobić samemu.
Generalnie rzecz biorąc , determinacja załatwia wszystko  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

No tak, to prawda....ale najważniejszy według mnie jest wybór projektu....wykończeniówkę zawsze moszesz zrobić skromniej jeśli kasy zabraknie ci na finiszu....ale co wtedy kiedy kasa skończy się na etapie  powiedzmy  stanu surowego zamkniętego..... wtedy już nie poczarujesz  :Wink2:  ....istalacje, wylewki, tynki, podłogi, wykończenie ścian, umeblowanie.....  :Wink2:  .

----------


## jezzmam

No to jeszcze raz  :Wink2:  
pytanie 1--Co myślicie o tym domku??
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...17&IdKolekcji=

pytanie 2-- zmieszczę się w stanie surowym zamkniętym w 120tyś ?? (działkę mam 1400m2 juz kupioną za "swoje")

pytanie 3-- mam w projekcie cegłę wapinno-piaskową a chciałabym budowac z maxa lub porothermu i w związku z moją "chcę" mam pisac prośbę do architekta o pozwolenie na zmianę materiałów?? czy owy architekt będzie musiał zmienić projekt w związku z tym ?? 

pytanie 4--- jeśli już musze pisac o pozwolenie na zmianę materiałów to czy musze "to" załatwić przed wydaniem pozwolenia na budowę przez gmine ??

z górki dziękuję za odpowiedzi.

----------


## Krzysztofik

> No tak, to prawda....ale najważniejszy według mnie jest wybór projektu.....


Ależ...Daggulka nie można decydowac się na budowe smoczej jamy  :Wink2:   jeśli nie będzie spełniała swoich wymogów. Należy pamiętać że za wszystko trzeba zapłacić i wymaga to pewnych wyrzeczeń.
Generalnie rzecz biorąc nie widze przeciwskazań dla kogos kto decyduje się na budowe domu mając działke budowlana, bo taniej wyjdzie budowa i spłacanie kredytu niż egzystencja w slamsie typu "kołchoz", "blok"płacenie czynszu itp.
Oczywistym jest, że dom wymaga pewnego nakładu pracy w sensie utrzymania .
Jesli ktoś wychował sie w bloku to "mieszkanie" w domu bedzie przeklinał.
Wyobrazasz sobie "mieszkanie" w domu który nie ma okien bo były za drogie?
Reasumując: dom nie jest dla tego co może, tylko dla tego co chce. 
I to ja mam racje bo teraz jest rok węża a nie smoka  :Wink2:

----------


## dstasiu

Witam wszystkich
Bardzo ciekawy temat - wybudowac tanio dom, ja przychylam sie do tych co własnie tak myśla.
Razem z zoną wzielismy 130 tys kredytu, domek mamy mały zwykły dach dwuspadowy bez piwnicy z poddaszem użytkowym.
Mam nadzieje ze sie w tej kwocie zmieszcze oczywiscie bez kafelków stan deweloperski.
Na poczatku czytają opinie uzytkowników strasznie sie wystraszyłem i pomyslałem co ja za te 130 tys zrobie.
Koszty fundamentów oscylowały w granicach 12 tys.
Fundamenty juz stoja a ja wydałem na nie dokładnie 7,5 tys złotych
Tak wiec mam nadzieje ze swój plan zrealizuje a o tym przekonam sie za 2 lub 3 miesiące 
Pozrawiam wszystkich którzy tez maja ograniczony budżet i zycze wszystkim  wytrwałości i pozytywnego myslenia, niech pną sie mury

----------


## Paszczak

Witam Wszystkich
Już z małżonką wybraliśmy kilka projektów. I tak zastanawiamy sia jak bardzo wszystkie wyceny publikowane przez architektów nas okłamują.
Czyli innymi słowy ile jeszcze do tych wyliczeń będziemy musieli dopłacić?:

Wybraliśmy taki oto skromny domek: 
http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...61,parter.html o bajecznej nazwie Fiołkowa Chata  :smile: 
Zmiany w projekcie (prawie kosmetyka), powiększamy ścianę pomiędzy domkiem, a garażem o 1 metr, dla celów powiększenia pomieszczenia gospodarczego i przestawiamy kuchnię na stronę wejściową, być mozę wydłużymyteż trochę garaż, aby jedna ze ścian była zrównana ze ścianą domu.
I tak cały czas analizujemy i zastanawiamy się o ile przekłamany może być kosztorys opublikowany przez autorów projektu.
Bo jak się rozmawia z "fachowcami" to krzyczą patrz pan na metraż i mnóż przez 2000 zł za metr. Nawet nie patrząc na projekt, czyli wróżą w ciemno.
Ratujcie ludziska i pomóżcie w wyliczeniach, czy zmieścimy się w budowie (materiały+robocizna+instalacje) z kwotą 150 000 zł.  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## daggulka

Jezzman....moim zdaniem zmieścisz się spokojnie w tej kwocie .... mam większy dom i zamierzam stan surowy zadaszony zbudować  za 100000zł  :Roll:  .

Paszczak... ja też buduję ze studia atrium.... masz projekt prosty, funkcjonalny i przyjazny dla kieszeni.... nie będzie źle  :Wink2:  .

Krzysztofik...nie dopisuj sobie  :big grin:  .... nie bez okien tylko bez udziwnień  :Roll:  .... a to wielka różnica  :Wink2:  . Wybór projektu to wybór indywidualny, ale wielu wybierając nie myśli ile będzie kosztować budowa tylko "właśnie ten , bo":  dom na obrazku jest piękny bo ma wieeeelki przeszklony taras i wielki iluśspadowy dach i pewnie jeszcze ze 2 wykusze  :big grin:  ....dlatego apeluję o rozwagę i przemyślany zakup projektu oraz odniesienie kosztów budowy tego domu do swoich funduszy.

----------


## mynia_pynia

to jest mój projekt
http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/?p=detail&id=166

projekt koleżanki (jeszcze się nad nim zastanawia)
http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/index...=detail&id=260

trzeci projekt jest podobny do mojego, ale jest indywidualny.

Budowa każdego z tych projektów to koszt 300-400tyś - więc ekonomiczne to one nie są.


Jeszcze jedna uwaga do planowania wydatków.

Wszystko pięknie tylko, że jak rok temu myślałam o budowie to moja działka kosztowała mnie 40 tyś, a teraz sąsiednie sprzedawane są po 100tyś.

Koleżanka ma kosztorys na fundamenty na kwotę 24 tyś, (budowała rok temu - fundamenty identyczne) a ja mam kosztorys na 38 tyś.

I tak planując budowę rok temu zmieściłabym się w kwocie 280 tyś. a obecnie nie wiem ile bo ceny zmieniają się co miesiąc.
Porotherm kosztował 4,5zł w I kwartale 2006 a obecnie 6zł, koszt robocizny to była kwota 20 - 30 tyś, a obecnie 40 - 60 tyś.
Budowa domu to kilka miesięcy przygotowań (conajmniej 3- u mnie 8 bo musiałam media doprowadzić, i w ogóle kupić działkę) i około roku budowy - minimum, a jak widać ceny poszły o 30% - 40% do góry.
Mnie nie cieszy, że jest bum na budowę domu, ja widzę tylko zwiększające się koszty i to że na starcie zakładam zmieścić się w 350 tyś  to ceny mogą zweryfikować moje plany nawet o 100tyś..

----------


## daggulka

Mynia_pynia....dokładnie, tanie to one nie są  :Wink2:  . Ale zdajesz sobie sprawę ile będziesz musiała w dom włożyć ....to co innego, skoro wiesz ile to pewnie Cię na to stać. 
To co innego niż osoba która ma budżet rzędu powiedzmy  200000 zeta i wybiera taki projekt jak twój z niewiedzy i tylko dlatego że mu się podoba.

Ja mam taki właśnie budżet i dlatego buduję prosty niewielki dom, budowany systemem gospodarczym, przy pomocy rodziny i własnym wkładzie pracy przy wykończeniówce, wykańczany w standardzie średnim czyli bez bajerów.

Oczywiście jeśli ktoś ma więcej kasy to może pozwolić sobie na duży dom z bajerami wykańczany marmurowymi schodami i egzotycznym parkietem.....to wszystko zależy....zależy  od zasobu naszej kieszeni.
Pozdrawiam, Smoczyca.

----------


## mynia_pynia

Płakać mi się chce jak czytam pierwsze posty w tym temacie jeszcze z 2005. 
Ja chce tamte ceny  :wink:  !!!

----------


## 12marek

Witam!
Jak i poprzednicy (może nie wszyscy) też chciałbym TANIO wybudować dom: http://www.dobreprojekty.pl/projekt_w2012.html
Może znajdzie się ktoś, kto wyrazi swoją opinię na temat kosztów realizacji? W zasadzie spełnia wymogi taniego, ale może czegoś nie wiem lub nie zauważyłem. 
Założenie co do materiałów:
-ściany suporex 24+ min. 12 cm styropianu
- poddasze 20 cm wełny + płyty k-g
- dach: membrana,  dachówka cementowa (chyba, że taniej wychodzi blachodachówka - fanatyk nie jestem) bez deskowania
- ogrzewanie: kominek z pł. wodnym + kocioł gazowy
- instalacje wodna i CO - PEX (kusi mnie podłogówka w salonie i łazienkach)
 Biuro projektowe podaje koszt budowy 219 tys netto - co Wy drodzy forumowicze na to?
Interesuje mnie standart rzekłbym podstawowy. Tynki maszynowe, ściany malowane, glazura, terakota i panele z dolnej raczej półki.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie wszystkich!

----------


## andre59

*12marek*,
w projekcie, który wybrałeś widzę poważny błąd,
wszystkie kominy są daleko od kalenicy, a ich wyloty znacznie poniżej jej wysokości.
Możesz mieć kłopoty z poprawnym funkcjonowaniem podłączonych do nich urządzeń, szczególnie kominka.

----------


## daggulka

Andre....kurcze, bardzo cenna uwaga. Ja nie zauważyłam wcześniej....ale też nie znam się na tym aż tak bardzo. 
A do 12marek- projekt w stylu : "prosto, krótko i na temat" - ja mam podobny- powinieneś się zmieścić w tej kwocie jakimś nakładzie pracy swojej i rodziny w wykończeniówce ( malowanie ścian, kafelki -ja np. zamierzam się nauczyć od wujka i pod jego okiem będziemy wykańczać dom i się  :Wink2:  , jest naprawdę sporo prac które można wykonać samemu przy odrobinie chęci i zaoszczędzić na fachowcach).
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Paszczak

> (...)
> Paszczak... ja też buduję ze studia atrium.... masz projekt prosty, funkcjonalny i przyjazny dla kieszeni.... nie będzie źle  .
> (...)


dzięki Daggulka   :big grin:  mam nadzieję, zę przy własnej pracy (wykończeniówce, jak płytki, malowanie, panele, itp) dam radę zamknąć się przy budowie mojej chatki w 150 000 zł inaczej nie mam co wracać do domu   :Confused:

----------


## andre59

Widzę, że powoli zaczyna się urealnianie kosztów budowy domu.
O ile mnie pamięć nie myli, *optymiści* na początku wątku deklarowali, że zbudują dom za 100 tys. złotych (sic!).  :Lol:  

*Paszczak*, nie chcę Cię martwić, ale 150 tysięcy też Ci nie wystarczy na zbudowanie tego domu.
Z drugiej strony nie ma co się poddawać, te brakujące 50-70 tysiecy uzbierasz w trakcie budowy  :Wink2:  ,
najwyżej będzie trwała trochę dłużej.

----------


## ja14

> Widzę, że powoli zaczyna się urealnianie kosztów budowy domu.
> O ile mnie pamięć nie myli, *optymiści* na początku wątku deklarowali, że zbudują dom za 100 tys. złotych (sic!).  ....


Są tacy co dalej deklarują.   :cool:  
Ciekawych zapraszam na wiosnę do mojego dziennika budowy.

----------


## andre59

> Napisał andre59
> 
> Widzę, że powoli zaczyna się urealnianie kosztów budowy domu.
> O ile mnie pamięć nie myli, *optymiści* na początku wątku deklarowali, że zbudują dom za 100 tys. złotych (sic!).  ....
> 
> 
> Są tacy co dalej deklarują.   
> Ciekawych zapraszam na wiosnę do mojego dziennika budowy.


Wiem, wiem, budujesz *połówkę bliźniaka* czyli masz lekką przewagę nad budującymi domy wolnostojące.
Ale i tak pozostanę w tej kwestii, tzn. dom za 100 tys. zł., *pesymistą*

----------


## daggulka

Moje zapędy też niestety życie zweryfikowało....i galopujące ceny materiałów budowlanych.... pół roku temu kiedy to kupowaliśmy projekt byłam pewna na 200% że 200000 mi starczy z przysłowiowym palcem w nosie  :Wink2:  ....teraz juz wiem że będę musiała nieźle się napracować z rodziną, nakombinować i z wielu rzeczy zrezygnowac żeby te 200000 starczyło  :Roll:  .
Co zrobić...chyba nienajlepszy moment sobie na budowę wybrałam....żeby tak o rok czas cofnąć  :Wink2:  .

----------


## Sally Cinnamon

> http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/?p=detail&id=222&opcja=rzuty 
> AR-1 z projektów IGN - wydaje mi się ze ma dość podobny układ pomieszczeń , prostą konstrukcje dachu.


Domek fajny,tylko troche maly jak na rodzine z (planowanym) trojgiem dzieci  :smile:

----------


## kid

> *12marek*,
> w projekcie, który wybrałeś widzę poważny błąd,
> wszystkie kominy są daleko od kalenicy, a ich wyloty znacznie poniżej jej wysokości.
> Możesz mieć kłopoty z poprawnym funkcjonowaniem podłączonych do nich urządzeń, szczególnie kominka.


Wysokośc komina to min 30cm w pionie od połaci i 1 m w poziomie od połaci dachowej.Z rysunku trudno ocenic ale chyba spełnia normy.Za wysoki byłby nieproporcjonalny do budynku.Pozdrawiam  :big tongue:

----------


## rofmaniak

z tego co tu czytam i z wywiadu cenowego widze ze powoli domy ktore pierwotnie moglyby byc tanie - niestet beda drozsze i drozsze - bo ceny materialow strasznie galopuja w gore , a do tego jeszcze fachowcow brak!

kurcze juz powoli z optymisty staje sie pesymista , a tak bardzo chcialem miec swoj domek :smile: 


powiedzcie ze jest szansa na to zeby w miare tanio zbudowac domek :smile:  - pocieszcie mnie prosze :smile: ))

----------


## andre59

> Napisał andre59
> 
> *12marek*,
> w projekcie, który wybrałeś widzę poważny błąd,
> wszystkie kominy są daleko od kalenicy, a ich wyloty znacznie poniżej jej wysokości.
> Możesz mieć kłopoty z poprawnym funkcjonowaniem podłączonych do nich urządzeń, szczególnie kominka.
> 
> 
> Wysokośc komina to min 30cm w pionie od połaci i 1 m w poziomie od połaci dachowej.Z rysunku trudno ocenic ale chyba spełnia normy.Za wysoki byłby nieproporcjonalny do budynku.Pozdrawiam


Nie chodzi o wysokość komina od połaci dachu tylko o jego umiejscowienie względem kalenicy. 
Kominy w przedmiotowym projekcie są usytułowane zbyt daleko od tejże kalenicy. Powinny się znajdować tuż przy niej. A że przy okazji będą wyższe, nie wygladając przy tym jak świeczki na torcie, to i lepiej.
Norma normą, a wiatr robi swoje. Wiejąc zza kalenicy załamuje się na niej i może powodować wdmuchiwanie dymu spowrotem do kominka.
Wielu osób zgłaszalo na forum problemy spowodowane usytułowaniem wylotu komina poniżej kalenicy dachu.

----------


## andre59

> z tego co tu czytam i z wywiadu cenowego widze ze powoli domy ktore pierwotnie moglyby byc tanie - niestet beda drozsze i drozsze - bo ceny materialow strasznie galopuja w gore , a do tego jeszcze fachowcow brak!
> 
> kurcze juz powoli z optymisty staje sie pesymista , a tak bardzo chcialem miec swoj domek
> 
> 
> powiedzcie ze jest szansa na to zeby w miare tanio zbudowac domek - pocieszcie mnie prosze))


Głowa do góry.
Mojemu znajomemu jeszcze chyba z dziesięć lat zajmie budowa domu, ale się zawziął i buduje po trochu.

----------


## kid

> Napisał kid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał andre59
> 
> ...

----------


## andre59

*Kid*, popraw swój post bo ludzie nie będą wiedzić które słowa są Twoje, a które moje  :Wink2:

----------


## andre59

> Napisał andre59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kid
> 
> ...


Poprawiłem ja, żeby była jasność w temacie  :Wink2:   :smile:

----------


## AMP

> Napisał AMP
> 
> Ładny domek, sensowny układ, bez stropu, więc na pewno taniej. Myślę, że powinno się udać.
> Ale najtańszych matariałów to bym nie szukał - Nie jesteśmy bogaci, więc nie stać nas na kupowanie dwa razy!
> 
> 
> 
> Dzieki AMP za słowa "otuchy". Fajnie, że podoba Ci się projekt, który wybrałem z zona.
> Mam jeszcze dylemat czy podpiwniczyć całość czy część domku. Co o tym sądzisz??? Pewnie zrobi się kilka tysięcy wiecej ale ja czytałem na forum:
> ...


My chcieliśmy zrobić piwniczkę pod jednym z pomieszczeń (wino, przetwory), i też na początku myślałem że to żaden koszt. Ale jak już zliczasz te wszystkie tysiące, to wychodzi, że lepiej mieć na inne wydatki związane z budową. 
Duży wpływ na koszt budowy piwnicy ma rodzaj gruntu, na jakim będzie budowany dom, poziom wód gruntowych. 
Generalnie większość z nas odchodzi od budowy piwnic.
W tej materii odsyłam do najnowszego numeru ŁADNEGO DOMU (nr03/101) marzec 2007 - jest artykół o piwnicach.

Piszesz kotły/ogrzewanie - tu znów trochę zależy od tego jak bedziesz ogrzewał/czym dom.
Kocioł gazowy bez problemu zainstalujesz np na ścianie garaźu, czy pomieszczenia gospodraczego. 
My na przykład bojler (elektryczny) oraz rekuperator umieścimy na nieużytkowym poddaszu (masz w projekcie to samo rozwiązanie, więc można podobnie zrobić). Bojler tuż nad łazienką, więc woda nie będzie musiała daleko krązyć, a w kuchni pod umywalką umieścimy mały np 5 litrowy bojlerek - taki do zmywania garów.
Rekuperator nad garażem -  jego praca nie będzie przeszkadzać.

----------


## justyna2606

Tak jak juz wszyscy zauwazyli ceny ida strasznie do gory i z roku na rok bedzie coraz gorzej.... czli co sezon znow 20 procent wiecej? ciekawe. lepiej zaczac jak najszybciej

----------


## Mistic_2005

> Napisał Mistic_2005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał AMP
> 
> ...





AMP dzieki z odpowiedź.
Ja jednak mimo wszystko postawię na swoje i podpiwniczę chyba cały domek, ponieważ w chwili obecnej jest nas czterech (żona, kochana 13 miesieczna córeczka Otylia i moja teściowa  :smile: , oraz ja).
Więc mimo trzech sypialni (9-12 m2) i jednego pokoju gościnnego ok. 27 m2, to muszę mieśc miejsce na biuro, żona na siłownię, a gdzieś musiałbym też schować rowerki, zabwki itp. mojej córeczki.
Chyba zrezygnuję z kominka na rzecz tej piwnicy (może troche zaoszczędzę   :oops:  ).
Co o tym sądzisz????
Czy nie jest to czasem zamiana warta świeczki.


Mam jeszcze jedną prośbę. Możesz rzucić okiem na mój projekt i powiedzieć z czego można zrezygnować lub co zrobić inaczej żeby jeszcze coś zaoszczędzić.

-----------------------------------
"Zawsze miejcie nadzieję - Jan Paweł II".
"Wiara czyni cuda - więć ja wierzę, ze się uda"  :Wink2:

----------


## Anher1968

dzień dobry wszystkim mam pytanie zależy mi na szybkiej odpowiedzi i doradzeniu chce kupić małądziałeczkę już w czwartek jest ona w klinie ma 600m interesuje mnie któryś z poniższych projektów i mam pytanie minimalne wymiary działki nie oznaczają ze takie muszą być? 
w słonecznym szerokośc domu wynosi 8 m i grazaż były na równi z ogrodzeniem chcego umiścić w klinie czy jest to możliwe czy muszą być zachowanw wymiary podane w projekcie albo jakieś inne odległości no ico powinienem sprawdzić przy kupnie działki jakie dokumenty dziękujeczekam na odpowiedz 

http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/sl...p/sytuacja.php 
http://www.z500.pl/index.php?projekt=8&ogolne=1 
http://www.domnahoryzoncie.pl/pl/ind...94&sid=5#rzuty

----------


## Asia777

Nazwa sama wskazuje:minimalne wymiary dzialki a wiec musza byc zachowane odpowiednie odstepy.Dzialka moze oczywiscie byc wieksza ale mniejsza nie bardzo no chyba ze dogadasz sie z sasiadem -on musi wyrazic zgode zeby odleglosc byla mniejsza ale jak to sie odbywa dokladnie nie wiem.

----------


## mikadoo

> dzień dobry wszystkim mam pytanie zależy mi na szybkiej odpowiedzi i doradzeniu chce kupić małądziałeczkę już w czwartek jest ona w klinie ma 600m interesuje mnie któryś z poniższych projektów i mam pytanie minimalne wymiary działki nie oznaczają ze takie muszą być? 
> w słonecznym szerokośc domu wynosi 8 m i grazaż były na równi z ogrodzeniem chcego umiścić w klinie czy jest to możliwe czy muszą być zachowanw wymiary podane w projekcie albo jakieś inne odległości no ico powinienem sprawdzić przy kupnie działki jakie dokumenty dziękujeczekam na odpowiedz 
> 
> http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/sl...p/sytuacja.php 
> http://www.z500.pl/index.php?projekt=8&ogolne=1 
> http://www.domnahoryzoncie.pl/pl/ind...94&sid=5#rzuty


Cześć, to akurat mam za soba . 
wydaje mi się, że w pierwszej kolejności powiniwneś sprawdzić jaka jest minimalna wielkość działki w planie zagosp. przestrzennego w twojej miejscowości (u mnie 10 ar), ale z tym jest różnie i może u Ciebie wystarczy 6ar.
Co do odległości garażu od granice również jest to określone w proj. zagosp. przestrz.(jeśli jest) *jeśli nie to poszedł bym do urzędu gminy/ miasta i popytał* . u mnie ta odległość wynosi 3m jeśli nie ma otworów okiennych.

----------


## Kero

Odległość 3m od granicy regulują przepisy budowalane a nie żadne gminne i wizyta w gminie niewiele w mojej ocenie da. 
Jeśli już to musiałaby nastąpić zgoda pisemna siąsiada, którego ta granica dotyczy ale to nie łatwe sprawy.

----------


## mikadoo

> Odległość 3m od granicy regulują przepisy budowalane a nie żadne gminne i wizyta w gminie niewiele w mojej ocenie da. 
> Jeśli już to musiałaby nastąpić zgoda pisemna siąsiada, którego ta granica dotyczy ale to nie łatwe sprawy.


Zgoda, ale usadowienie budunku na działce odległości od droi, granicy , kąt nachylenia dachu typ budynku (parterowy czy z podaszem) jest określone planie zagospodarowania przestrzennego a tan jest różny zależności od gminy lub miasta w jakim budujesz. Ja nie mogłem postawić niestety  :cry: " parterówki" choć przepisy budowlane tego nie zakazują, kąt dachu również musi sie mieścic między 40a 45 st. i takie tam. Dlatego nadal myśle że wizyta w wydziale architektury nie zaszkodzi.

----------


## kid

> Nazwa sama wskazuje:minimalne wymiary dzialki a wiec musza byc zachowane odpowiednie odstepy.Dzialka moze oczywiscie byc wieksza ale mniejsza nie bardzo no chyba ze dogadasz sie z sasiadem -on musi wyrazic zgode zeby odleglosc byla mniejsza ale jak to sie odbywa dokladnie nie wiem.


Dobrze Asiu piszesz.Trzeba dogadać sie z sąsiadem ale wydział arczhitektury musi wyrazic zgodę i.Odległośc od granicy nie może być mniejsza niż 1,5m chyba,że w granicy stoi budynek sasiada ale w tym wypadku nie wchodzi w rachube.Pozdrawiam  :big tongue:

----------


## kid

> Nazwa sama wskazuje:minimalne wymiary dzialki a wiec musza byc zachowane odpowiednie odstepy.Dzialka moze oczywiscie byc wieksza ale mniejsza nie bardzo no chyba ze dogadasz sie z sasiadem -on musi wyrazic zgode zeby odleglosc byla mniejsza ale jak to sie odbywa dokladnie nie wiem.


Dobrze Asiu piszesz.Trzeba dogadać sie z sąsiadem ale wydział arczhitektury musi wyrazic zgodę i.Odległośc od granicy nie może być mniejsza niż 1,5m chyba,że w granicy stoi budynek sasiada ale w tym wypadku nie wchodzi w rachube.Pozdrawiam  :big tongue:

----------


## Anher1968

ja akurat niemam sąsiada gmina nie posiada planu zagospodarowania przestrzennego i niema ograniczeń co do wyboru projektu

----------


## Kero

> Napisał Kero
> 
> Odległość 3m od granicy regulują przepisy budowalane a nie żadne gminne i wizyta w gminie niewiele w mojej ocenie da. 
> Jeśli już to musiałaby nastąpić zgoda pisemna siąsiada, którego ta granica dotyczy ale to nie łatwe sprawy.
> 
> 
> Zgoda, ale usadowienie budunku na działce odległości od droi, granicy , kąt nachylenia dachu typ budynku (parterowy czy z podaszem) jest określone planie zagospodarowania przestrzennego a tan jest różny zależności od gminy lub miasta w jakim budujesz. Ja nie mogłem postawić niestety " parterówki" choć przepisy budowlane tego nie zakazują, kąt dachu również musi sie mieścic między 40a 45 st. i takie tam. Dlatego nadal myśle że wizyta w wydziale architektury nie zaszkodzi.


Odległość 3mb od granic działki jest jak powiedziałem nieprzekraczalna i nie decyduje o tym gmina. Jeśli idzie o odległość od granic drogi to ta odległość może i często jest wyznaczana na jeszcze większą. Nazywa się to linią zabudowy. Kwestie architektury to już zupełnie inna bajka o jaką nasz przedmówca nie pytał.

----------


## Kero

> ja akurat niemam sąsiada gmina nie posiada planu zagospodarowania przestrzennego i niema ograniczeń co do wyboru projektu


Ja także póki co nie mam żadnego sąsiada graniczącego z moją działką ale to nie jest tak, że brak planu zagospodarowania przestrzennego pozostawia Ci dowolność w działaniu.
Projekt ZAWSZE jest Twoim wyborem a nie gminy ale gmina może domagać się zmian w nim np. dotyczących jego wysokości czy też pochylenia dachu oraz jeszcze innych.
Z powodu braku PZG gmina wyda Ci warunki zabudowy i to właśnie w nich okeśli swoje wymagania. 
Proponuję zatem o wystąpienia właśnie wpierw o takie warunki a dopiweo szukać projektu. A może nie zgodzą się na piętrowy dom? - grybam tylko.

----------


## jezzmam

Czy moglibyście mi scharakteryzować beton komórkowy??
Czy to dobry materiał budowlany?? jak z wilgocią ?? jak z ciepłem ??
Będę Wam bardzo wdzięczna.

----------


## andre59

> Czy moglibyście mi scharakteryzować beton komórkowy??
> Czy to dobry materiał budowlany?? jak z wilgocią ?? jak z ciepłem ??
> Będę Wam bardzo wdzięczna.


Wybudowałem dom z betonu komórkowego (Ytong) i uważam że to dobry wybór. Wigoci w domu brak, ściana jest ciepła w dotyku.

----------


## Anher1968

ocencie który projekt jest najtańszy w realizacji budowa metodą gospodarczą z yutonga najtansze materiały
http://www.domnahoryzoncie.pl/pl/ind...94&sid=5#rzuty
http://www.z500.pl/index.php?projekt=8&ogolne=1
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/slonecznyp/index.php

Dziękuję

----------


## el-ka

Nina - ze względu na brak stropu, tani dach.

----------


## andre59

Potwierdzam, Nina wydaje się być najtańsza w realizacji.

----------


## Anher1968

ja też uważam że nina jest najtańsza a co do wyglądu no cóż pałac to to nie jest ale zastanawiam sie też nad tym projektem z garażem chodzi mi o rozbudowe góru w póżniejszym czasie mieszkam w kawlerce wiec wszystko bedzie lepsze a co sądzicie o tym projekcie bedzie dużo droższy od niny
http://www.z500.pl/index.php?projekt=12&ogolne=1
 dzięki za wszelkie informacje dobrze wiedzieć że można na kogoś liczyć

----------


## andre59

> ja też uważam że nina jest najtańsza a co do wyglądu no cóż pałac to to nie jest ale zastanawiam sie też nad tym projektem z garażem chodzi mi o rozbudowe góru w póżniejszym czasie mieszkam w kawlerce wiec wszystko bedzie lepsze a co sądzicie o tym projekcie bedzie dużo droższy od niny
> http://www.z500.pl/index.php?projekt=12&ogolne=1
>  dzięki za wszelkie informacje dobrze wiedzieć że można na kogoś liczyć


zamierzasz wykorzystać poddasze? Nina się do tego nie nadaje.
Różnica w kosztach? sądzę, że w granicach 10-20%.

----------


## Anher1968

to jak sądzicie w jakiej kwocie się zmieszcze z niną robiąc wszystko sam od ścian na dachu i wykończeniówce skończąwszy liczy się materiał bo nawet ogrzewanie sam bede robił móiwe o stanie surowym zamkniętym zależy mi na oszczędnościach dziękuję

----------


## andre59

> to jak sądzicie w jakiej kwocie się zmieszcze z niną robiąc wszystko sam od ścian na dachu i wykończeniówce skończąwszy liczy się materiał bo nawet ogrzewanie sam bede robił móiwe o stanie surowym zamkniętym zależy mi na oszczędnościach dziękuję


wg mnie 150 tysięcy

----------


## Mroovka

Warto pomyślec o przynajmniej częściowym oddzieleniu kuchni i salonu w słonecznum i z500. Można sporo zaoszczedzić na sytali doprojektowując ściankę nośną. Obecna rozpiętość nakazuje wzmocnienie stropu stalą. Jest to dość drogie.

----------


## Kero

Przyznam, że nie przyglądałem się projektowi tak szczegułowo ale jeśli mowa o doprojkektowaniu ścianki (jeśli nośna to raczej ściana) nośnej to niestety nie da się tak at choc ponieważ nośna ściana musi być posadowiona na ławie więc i tę trzeba doprojkektować a czy to w następstwie przyniesie wymierne korzyści na stali to już raczej wątpię.

----------


## Mroovka

Znajomy architekt zapewniał mnie, ze tak- mimo doprojektowania ściany nośnej wychodzi sie na plus. Zależy to również od rodzaju fundamentów, jak słusznie zauważyłeś, wiec trzeba rozpatrywać indywidualnie kazdy przypadek. Napisałam o tym, ponieważ jest jakaś szansa na zaoszczedzenie kasy, warto o tym pomysleć zastanawiając sie jak tanio wybudować dom.

----------


## Ropuch

witam 
ja jestem na etapie stanu surowego otwartego ( z dachem z dachówki ceram )+ chudziaki wewnątrz 
dom powierzchnia brutto 170 mz garażem 
na razie wydałem łącznie 80000
a gdzie reszta

----------


## wiochman

Jak narazie to idzie mi chyba dobrze z oszczędzaniem...Za ziemie dałem 5tys. za 2.5ha. Projekt indywidualny właśnie trzymam w ręku (dom, budynek gospodarczy,instalacje)- 2.6tys.Mam nadzieję że z resztą też będzie dobrze...

----------


## Staszek budowniczy

A jak daleko masz media od granicy działki ?

----------


## AMP

> AMP dzieki z odpowiedź.
> Ja jednak mimo wszystko postawię na swoje i podpiwniczę chyba cały domek, ponieważ w chwili obecnej jest nas czterech (żona, kochana 13 miesieczna córeczka Otylia i moja teściowa , oraz ja).
> Więc mimo trzech sypialni (9-12 m2) i jednego pokoju gościnnego ok. 27 m2, to muszę mieśc miejsce na biuro, żona na siłownię, a gdzieś musiałbym też schować rowerki, zabwki itp. mojej córeczki.
> Chyba zrezygnuję z kominka na rzecz tej piwnicy (może troche zaoszczędzę   ).
> Co o tym sądzisz????
> Czy nie jest to czasem zamiana warta świeczki.
> 
> 
> Mam jeszcze jedną prośbę. Możesz rzucić okiem na mój projekt i powiedzieć z czego można zrezygnować lub co zrobić inaczej żeby jeszcze coś zaoszczędzić.
> ...



Myślałem przez chwilę, że piwnica ma być dla teściowej  :big grin:  
A teraz na poważnie:
Dom w mojej ocenie ma dobry układ, część mieszkalną mamy bardzo podobną. Ze względu na wielkość rzeczywiście dobrze będzie wykorzystać cześć "pod domem". 
Też bym zrezygnował z kominka - kilka-kilkanaście tysięcy w kieszeni, ale żona bardzo chce, zresztą coś w tym jest - wieczór, wino,...   :smile:  

Ja osobiście pozostawił bym układ tak jak jest, pytanie natomiast mam, od której strony świata będzie wjazd na działkę, a i gdzie schody do piwnicy - wydaje się że jedyne miejsce to pomieszczenie nr 10. Tyle, że będzie trochę kolidować z WC (nie rezygnowałbym z drugiego WC (kilka osób, kilka pokoleń - wiem z doświadczenia, że dwa WC są OK) 
- a może zamienić miejscami WC i pomieszczenie nr 10? tylko że wtedy to miejsca starczy tylko na okrągłe schody - i będzie problem co kolwiek po nich znieść.
Scianę salonu przesunął by aby zrównała się z linią kuchnia/garaż - koszt nie wiele większy, a salon będzie bardziej ustawny.
Powinniście też sprawdzić, czy Gmina ma aktualny Plan Przestrzennego Zagospodarowania Terenu, jeśli nie to wystąpcie o Warunki Zabudowy (czy jakoś tak) - my mamy dom parterowy (projekt), a dach o nachyleniu jak do takiego z użytkowym poddaszem (konsekwencja zapisów w PPZT)

Wjazd na działkę:
jeśli od północy - sypialnia nr 5 - okno na wsch.ścianę - lepiej doświetli pokój, i nie będzie on tak zimny

Jeśli od innej strony to pomyślimy

----------


## wiochman

> A jak daleko masz media od granicy działki ?


Mam praktycznie na granicy tzn prund, woda i TPSa.

----------


## HERMES

W okolicy Grójca postawiłem. Dużo mi pomagali lokalni cieśle. Wszyscy tu wszystkim pomagamy. Jeden ma trak, inny wyrabia pustaki etc... Jeśli potrafisz żyć z ludźmi to bez żadnego problemu za te pieniądze wystawisz ładny dom. aha, ja np. termę, piec kupowałem za grosze z Allegro i wszystko sprawuje się calkiem dobrze. Dodam, że wiele rzeczy jestem w stanie sam sobie pospawać, naprawić, wymienić tylko to co na prawdę jest konieczne. Jeśli jednak możesz zarobić w tym czasie pieniądze to może być to lepsze, ponieważ to że ja tanio postawiłem, a Ty więcej zarobiłeś i postawiłeś drożej to nie znaczy nic - bilans wyjdzie podobny...
Pozdrawiam

----------


## andre59

> W okolicy Grójca postawiłem. Dużo mi pomagali lokalni cieśle. Wszyscy tu wszystkim pomagamy. Jeden ma trak, inny wyrabia pustaki etc... Jeśli potrafisz żyć z ludźmi to bez żadnego problemu za te pieniądze wystawisz ładny dom. aha, ja np. termę, piec kupowałem za grosze z Allegro i wszystko sprawuje się calkiem dobrze. Dodam, że wiele rzeczy jestem w stanie sam sobie pospawać, naprawić, wymienić tylko to co na prawdę jest konieczne. Jeśli jednak możesz zarobić w tym czasie pieniądze to może być to lepsze, ponieważ to że ja tanio postawiłem, a Ty więcej zarobiłeś i postawiłeś drożej to nie znaczy nic - bilans wyjdzie podobny...
> Pozdrawiam


Nie kazdy ma znajomych z trakiem i wyrabiających pustaki (żużlobetonowe?), no i nie każdy jest "złotą rączką" wyposażoną we własne narzędzia.
Mógłbyś podać kilka konkretów? co wybudowałeś w okolicy Grójca?  "za te pieniądze" czyli za ile?

----------


## ala*

Radzę rzucić okiem na ''świeże'' kosztorysy projektów muratora Nie tak dawno Mały D06 kosztował co nie których ok. 120 tys. Teraz cena 168 tys oczywiście bez vat. Niedługo tanio będziemy mówićj ak zmieścimy się w 200 koła [oczywiście za domek do 100 m2]  :cry:   Tragedia  :Mad:

----------


## Mistic_2005

AMP napisał:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Myślałem przez chwilę, że piwnica ma być dla teściowej  :big grin:  
A teraz na poważnie:
Dom w mojej ocenie ma dobry układ, część mieszkalną mamy bardzo podobną. Ze względu na wielkość rzeczywiście dobrze będzie wykorzystać cześć "pod domem". 
Też bym zrezygnował z kominka - kilka-kilkanaście tysięcy w kieszeni, ale żona bardzo chce, zresztą coś w tym jest - wieczór, wino,...   :smile:  

Ja osobiście pozostawił bym układ tak jak jest, pytanie natomiast mam, od której strony świata będzie wjazd na działkę, a i gdzie schody do piwnicy - wydaje się że jedyne miejsce to pomieszczenie nr 10. Tyle, że będzie trochę kolidować z WC (nie rezygnowałbym z drugiego WC (kilka osób, kilka pokoleń - wiem z doświadczenia, że dwa WC są OK) 
- a może zamienić miejscami WC i pomieszczenie nr 10? tylko że wtedy to miejsca starczy tylko na okrągłe schody - i będzie problem co kolwiek po nich znieść.
Scianę salonu przesunął by aby zrównała się z linią kuchnia/garaż - koszt nie wiele większy, a salon będzie bardziej ustawny.
Powinniście też sprawdzić, czy Gmina ma aktualny Plan Przestrzennego Zagospodarowania Terenu, jeśli nie to wystąpcie o Warunki Zabudowy (czy jakoś tak) - my mamy dom parterowy (projekt), a dach o nachyleniu jak do takiego z użytkowym poddaszem (konsekwencja zapisów w PPZT)

Wjazd na działkę:
jeśli od północy - sypialnia nr 5 - okno na wsch.ścianę - lepiej doświetli pokój, i nie będzie on tak zimny

Jeśli od innej strony to pomyślimy[/quote]
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wielkie dzieki za podpowiedź. Napewno skorzystam.
Kominek to sprawa przesądzona - mam wyrozumiałą żonę  :smile:  więc uzgodnilismy, że zrezygnujemy z kominka - myślę, że kilkanaście tysięcy zaoszczędzimy.
Jeśli chodzi o tą ścianę w salonie to myślałem dokłądnie o tym samym. Zrezygnujemy z niej i wówczas salon będzie bardziej ustawny a widok z kuchni na gości w salonie czy też na sam salon będzie dużo lepszy.
Co do drugiego WC - to masz rację - na wielu imprezach jedno wc może być za mało, w życiu codziennym również  :Lol:  
Zastanawiam się nad "wyrzuceniem" drugiej ściany ścianki koło kuchni i zrezygnowaniu z drzwi. Oglądaliśmy ostatnio z żona kuchnię w IKEI i nasunął nam się ciekawy pomysł z barkiem łączącym kuchnie z salonem.
Prosiłbym Cię jeszcze raz o wspólne zajęcie się tematem piwnicy. Kupiłem MURATORA i ŁADNY DOM (kilak info o piwnicy) i nadal jak uparty wół  :Wink2:   tweirdzę, ze ta piwnica to dobry wybór. Co ty na to??? Ile może mnie to ksoztować (cześc kasy zaiszczędzę z rezsygnacji z kominka).
Podpwiniczyć całosc czy część??? Wejsćia chcioałbym zrobić z obu stron (dwa).



----------------------------------------------------
"Zawsze miejcie nadzieję" - Jan Paweł II

----------


## Mistic_2005

AMP przyjacielu a jaki domek ty budujesz???
Pisałeś, że jest podobny do mojego - jaki masz metraż netto???
Na jakim etapie są prace i czy zmmieściłęś się w zakładanej kwocie.

Pozdrawiam i życzę wszystkiego co najlepsze.








---------------------------------------------------
"Zawsze miejscie nadzieję" - Jan Paweł II

----------


## mc_hell

czytam i czytam...sporo tu pytań i równie wiele odpowiedzi, ja niestety z pytaniem.
  Postanowilismy zbudować z żoną tani domek, wybralismy więc prosty(jak śądzimy) projekt, zgodny z kryterimi jakie tu podawaliście: dwuspadowy dach bez dziwności no i chyba dość prosta konstukcja...problem tylko w tym żeby kasy wystarczyło  a tej niestety nie jest za dużo i to jeszcze w banku, powiedzcie proszę czy jest możliwe wprowadszić się do tego domku za 200.000? http://www.archipelag.pl/domek.php?K...500&ProjID=417  nie wliczając w to działki ?ewentualnie co zmienić w projekcie żeby w tej kwocie się zmieścić? wywalić kominek? obciąć balkonik razem z tym co ma po spodem? wywalić drzwi z tyłu garażu? i te małe okienka od garażu? zmienić materiały na tańsze? i do tego nie budując samemu bo pojęcia bladego nie posiadam w tej dziedzinie...damy radę czy lepiej sobie odpuścić?

----------


## AMP

> czytam i czytam...sporo tu pytań i równie wiele odpowiedzi, ja niestety z pytaniem.
>   Postanowilismy zbudować z żoną tani domek, wybralismy więc prosty(jak śądzimy) projekt, zgodny z kryterimi jakie tu podawaliście: dwuspadowy dach bez dziwności no i chyba dość prosta konstukcja...problem tylko w tym żeby kasy wystarczyło  a tej niestety nie jest za dużo i to jeszcze w banku, powiedzcie proszę czy jest możliwe wprowadszić się do tego domku za 200.000? http://www.archipelag.pl/domek.php?K...500&ProjID=417  nie wliczając w to działki ?ewentualnie co zmienić w projekcie żeby w tej kwocie się zmieścić? wywalić kominek? obciąć balkonik razem z tym co ma po spodem? wywalić drzwi z tyłu garażu? i te małe okienka od garażu? zmienić materiały na tańsze? i do tego nie budując samemu bo pojęcia bladego nie posiadam w tej dziedzinie...damy radę czy lepiej sobie odpuścić?


Domek rzeczywiście prosty, ale ten wykusz i balkon to bym usunął - będzie taniej, czy się zmieścicie w zakładanej kwocie zależeć będzie w dużej mierze od standardu wykończenia. 
Ceny na rynku idą stale w górę, ale przy odrobinie determinacji i szczęścia jest szansa na sukces.

----------


## AMP

> Zastanawiam się nad "wyrzuceniem" drugiej ściany ścianki koło kuchni i zrezygnowaniu z drzwi. Oglądaliśmy ostatnio z żona kuchnię w IKEI i nasunął nam się ciekawy pomysł z barkiem łączącym kuchnie z salonem.
> Prosiłbym Cię jeszcze raz o wspólne zajęcie się tematem piwnicy. Kupiłem MURATORA i ŁADNY DOM (kilak info o piwnicy) i nadal jak uparty wół   tweirdzę, ze ta piwnica to dobry wybór. Co ty na to??? Ile może mnie to ksoztować (cześc kasy zaiszczędzę z rezsygnacji z kominka).
> Podpwiniczyć całosc czy część??? Wejsćia chcioałbym zrobić z obu stron (dwa).


Z tą ścianką (rozumiem, że między kuchnią a salonem/jadalnią) to dobry pomysł, o ile decydujecie się na wszystkie za i przeciw tzw kuchni otwartej.
Ile może kosztować piwnica - tego niestety nie wiem. Możecie wstępnie zapytać (choć takie informacje należy traktować z dystansem) architekta odpowiedzialnego za projekt (jest tam kalkulacja kosztów budowy, więc ile za piewnice też da się policzyć. Pamiętajcie jednak, że te pomieszczenia w piwnicy prędzej czy później też dobrze bylo by jakoś "wykończyć'".
Co to znaczy "wejścia z obu stron"?

----------


## AMP

> AMP przyjacielu a jaki domek ty budujesz???
> Pisałeś, że jest podobny do mojego - jaki masz metraż netto???
> Na jakim etapie są prace i czy zmmieściłęś się w zakładanej kwocie.
> 
> Pozdrawiam i życzę wszystkiego co najlepsze.



Etap - czekamy na pozwolenie na budowę  :big tongue: 
Domek - podeśle Wam rzut na maila - wyślij mi adres e-mail na priv (nie umieszczam jeszcze tego na żadnej stronie, może pózniej, jeśli bedzie się czym chwalić)  :Roll: 
Kwota - wyjdzie więcej niż zaplanowaliśmy, ale też i robimy  trochę więcej.

----------


## mc_hell

> Napisał mc_hell
> 
> czytam i czytam...sporo tu pytań i równie wiele odpowiedzi, ja niestety z pytaniem.
>   Postanowilismy zbudować z żoną tani domek, wybralismy więc prosty(jak śądzimy) projekt, zgodny z kryterimi jakie tu podawaliście: dwuspadowy dach bez dziwności no i chyba dość prosta konstukcja...problem tylko w tym żeby kasy wystarczyło  a tej niestety nie jest za dużo i to jeszcze w banku, powiedzcie proszę czy jest możliwe wprowadszić się do tego domku za 200.000? http://www.archipelag.pl/domek.php?K...500&ProjID=417  nie wliczając w to działki ?ewentualnie co zmienić w projekcie żeby w tej kwocie się zmieścić? wywalić kominek? obciąć balkonik razem z tym co ma po spodem? wywalić drzwi z tyłu garażu? i te małe okienka od garażu? zmienić materiały na tańsze? i do tego nie budując samemu bo pojęcia bladego nie posiadam w tej dziedzinie...damy radę czy lepiej sobie odpuścić?
> 
> 
> Domek rzeczywiście prosty, ale ten wykusz i balkon to bym usunął - będzie taniej, czy się zmieścicie w zakładanej kwocie zależeć będzie w dużej mierze od standardu wykończenia. 
> Ceny na rynku idą stale w górę, ale przy odrobinie determinacji i szczęścia jest szansa na sukces.



  a ten wykusz to konkretnie co? no i co z kominkiem/ wywalać? ile można zaoszczędzić na kominku?

----------


## Kero

Ja osobiście nie likwidowałbym wykuszu. Oszczędność z tego taka, że zyskamy na dwóch wąskich bocznych oknach jakie ja proponuję zamienić na witryny (szyby wstawione w ramę - nie otwierane - zdecydowanie tańsze niż typowe okno otwierane). Kosztem jest tu trochę więcej robocizny przy wykuszu. 
Bez niego jednak domek będzie wyglądał w mojej ocenie kiepsko coś jak klocek z komuny na który położono dach spadzisty.
Dzięki wykuszowi zyskuje się balkon na piętrze gdzie bez niego to typwa klatka blokowa (czytaj mieszkanie w bloku).
I proszę nie pytać jak umyć nie otwierane okno bo ja mam takie nie jedno i nie ma problemu wyjść na zwenątrz aby to uczynić. Malkontent powie a co zimą? A ja powiem a zimą zmarzną trochę łapki a i okien co tydzień nikt nie myje.
Takie jest moje zdanie i nic więcej.
W nowobudowanym domu syna także będą w wykuszu dwie witryny, choć i nie wyłącznie tam. Zamiast wysokich okien tarasowych trzyszybowych, z których każda otwierać ma się oddzielnie wstawimy dwie wysokie witryny a jedynie jedno środkowe będzie otwierane. To dużo mniej kosztów a i sporo mniej kłopotów w trakcie eksploatacji.

----------


## Anher1968

proszę o opinie na temat tego domu długo szukałem aż wreszcie znalazłem dom ma być z garażem najpierw zrobie parter domu a pożniej górę. Co śadzicie o kosztach tego domu może ktoś wybudował go .Może uda mi się w tym tygodniu kupić działkę więc ruszyłbym z pracam w tym roku. 
Może podpowiecie jakieś zmiany Dziękuję 
http://www.z500.pl/index.php?projekt=12&ogolne=1

----------


## AMP

WYKUSZ - to ten wystający ze ściany element z oknami (z reguły jadalnię każdy w tym miejscu urządza)
Dlaczego taniej bez niego - ponieważ kosztuje dodatkową robociznę, udziwnia fundament, a odbra ekipa która porządnie zrobi nad nim balkon kosztuje jeszcze więcej (porządnie znaczy tak aby nie przeciekał oraz aby nie stał się największym mostkiem termicznym w domu)

----------


## AMP

> proszę o opinie na temat tego domu długo szukałem aż wreszcie znalazłem dom ma być z garażem najpierw zrobie parter domu a pożniej górę. Co śadzicie o kosztach tego domu może ktoś wybudował go .Może uda mi się w tym tygodniu kupić działkę więc ruszyłbym z pracam w tym roku. 
> Może podpowiecie jakieś zmiany Dziękuję 
> http://www.z500.pl/index.php?projekt=12&ogolne=1


Wychodzi na to, że stałem się zawodowym oceniaczem projektów    :cool:   :Lol:  

Bardzo prosty układ, ładny i funkcjonalny - w mojej opini to będzie tani dom w budowie. Dobrze było by gdyby wjazd na działkę - wejście do domu zrobić od wschodniej strony, wtedy salon będzie na zachód (ma to wiele pozytywów latem) a od północy ściana bez okien, garaż.

----------


## Kero

> WYKUSZ - to ten wystający ze ściany element z oknami (z reguły jadalnię każdy w tym miejscu urządza)
> Dlaczego taniej bez niego - ponieważ kosztuje dodatkową robociznę, udziwnia fundament, a odbra ekipa która porządnie zrobi nad nim balkon kosztuje jeszcze więcej (porządnie znaczy tak aby nie przeciekał oraz aby nie stał się największym mostkiem termicznym w domu)


Każdy element w budowie domu to dodatkowa robota - sory ale można znieść dach spadzisty i zrobić płaski a będzie łatwiej. Wykonywanie skosów na poddaszu to też czasochłonne i kosztuje.

Co znaczy udziwnia fundament? 
Sory ale opowiadasz dyrdymay - my z synem będziemy sami wykonywali większość prac (takze ławy i fundamenty) i nie widzę niczego szczególnego w wyprofilowaniu prostej linii na linię z w wykuszem i wcale nie będzie to jadalnia tylko łazienka (jasna przestronna łazienka - mam dość ciemnej klitki, która i tak liczy w moim domu 8m2). Moim zdaniem przesasdzasz z tym. Oczywiście już wykonanie lilarów w wykuszu jest bardziej czasochłonne ale to nie budowa statku podwodnego. Jasne, że koszty budowy domu z wykuszem rosną ale jeśli policzysz to procentowo w skali całej budowy to wybacz ale czasem kupowanie towarów bez poświęcenia uwagi przy wyborze dostawcy więcej kosztuje.

"dbra ekipa która porządnie zrobi nad nim balkon kosztuje jeszcze więcej"
To kolejny dogmat myślenia po staremu. Co znaczy "porządnie zrobić"?
Ty u siebie dopuszczasz nieporządną jakąkolwiek robotę?
Porządnie ma być wykonane wszystko a wykusz to nie jest żaden szczególny rodzaj budoy a jedynie architektury.
I jeśli budowlańcy nie potrafią PORZĄDNIE zrobić to za co im się płaci to na drzewo z nimi do Rozpudy.

----------


## mc_hell

dzięki bardzo za odpowiedzi, mam teraz nad czym ...myśleć  z pewnością dom dużo straci beż wykuszu, ale chodzi mi o koszty,,, no zobaczymy
  a co z kominkiem, duża oszczędność gdy go nie będzie?

----------


## andre59

> dzięki bardzo za odpowiedzi, mam teraz nad czym ...myśleć  z pewnością dom dużo straci beż wykuszu, ale chodzi mi o koszty,,, no zobaczymy
>   a co z kominkiem, duża oszczędność gdy go nie będzie?


Z kominka, nawet najprostrzego lub chociażby "kozy" bym nie rezygnował.
W domu jednorodzinnym niezależne od prądu źródło ciepla zawsze może się przydać.

----------


## AMP

> Każdy element w budowie domu to dodatkowa robota - sory ale można znieść dach spadzisty i zrobić płaski a będzie łatwiej. Wykonywanie skosów na poddaszu to też czasochłonne i kosztuje.
> 
> Co znaczy udziwnia fundament? 
> Sory ale opowiadasz dyrdymay - my z synem będziemy sami wykonywali większość prac (takze ławy i fundamenty) i nie widzę niczego szczególnego w wyprofilowaniu prostej linii na linię z w wykuszem i wcale nie będzie to jadalnia tylko łazienka (jasna przestronna łazienka - mam dość ciemnej klitki, która i tak liczy w moim domu 8m2). Moim zdaniem przesasdzasz z tym. Oczywiście już wykonanie lilarów w wykuszu jest bardziej czasochłonne ale to nie budowa statku podwodnego. Jasne, że koszty budowy domu z wykuszem rosną ale jeśli policzysz to procentowo w skali całej budowy to wybacz ale czasem kupowanie towarów bez poświęcenia uwagi przy wyborze dostawcy więcej kosztuje.
> 
> "dbra ekipa która porządnie zrobi nad nim balkon kosztuje jeszcze więcej"
> To kolejny dogmat myślenia po staremu. Co znaczy "porządnie zrobić"?
> Ty u siebie dopuszczasz nieporządną jakąkolwiek robotę?
> Porządnie ma być wykonane wszystko a wykusz to nie jest żaden szczególny rodzaj budoy a jedynie architektury.
> I jeśli budowlańcy nie potrafią PORZĄDNIE zrobić to za co im się płaci to na drzewo z nimi do Rozpudy.


Pan wybaczy. 
Ale po pierwsze nie każdy potrafi sam wybudować dom - oszczędzając tym samym pieniądze, które musiałby zapłacić ekipie budowlanej.
Po drugie - pytanie było co ewentualnie podroży koszt budowy, więc odpowiedziałem.
Po trzecie - nie każda ekipa budowlana (przynajmnie z tych, które zostały nam w kraju, potrafi dobrze zrobić balkon (zresztą nie tylko to), i to jest fakt a nie mój wymysł. (Pisałem o balkonie - nie wykuszu)



> i wcale nie będzie to jadalnia tylko łazienka (jasna przestronna łazienka


Człowieku a zrób sobie tam i garaż jak masz ochotę. Napisałem że najczęściej, a nie że tak trzeba.




> nie widzę niczego szczególnego w wyprofilowaniu prostej linii


Wielu już było takich, co nie widzieli nic szczególnego w wybudowaniu domu w ogóle -- do czas, do czasu   :big tongue:

----------


## Kero

AMP gorączka ponosi?
Ostatnie kiepskie przestrogi proszę zachować dla siebie. Ja mam już na koncie wybudowanie własnego domu więc mioże trochę szacunku zanmiast pyszczenia?
Pan powiedział i ja powiedziałem co myślę o likwidacji a zdecyduje o tym i tak kto inny.
Co che Pan udowodnić? Można okroić dom ze wszystkiego - będzie komunistycznie tani.

Garaż będzie u mnie wolnostojącym obiektem ale bez wykuszu :Smile: 
Z oddzielnym dziennikiem budowy.

----------


## AMP

> AMP gorączka ponosi?
> Ja mam już na koncie wybudowanie własnego domu więc mioże trochę szacunku zanmiast pyszczenia?


Pyszczenia?!?
Przecież to Pan zaczął.
I zupełnie nie rozumiem od kiedy to ilość wybudowanych domów ma być miarą szacunku   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

Lepiej dajmy spokój tej bezsensownej wymianie zdań. Nie wnosi nic merytorycznego do dyskusji.

----------


## 12marek

do Andre59:
 Serdecznie dziękuję za uwagę. Zaraz się nad tym zastanowimy i mam nadzieję szybko zaradzimy.  :big grin:  
do Daggulki:
Mam już zezwolenie na budowę, więc trochę za późno na zmianę projektu  :Wink2:  

Nie na darmo stare przysłowie mówi:
"Lepiej z mądrym zgubić...."
Dzięki za porady i poprosze o więcej.

P.S. Co do kosztów to już cały świetny plan i kosztorys idzie się walić. U mnie suporex po 9,8 PLN  :ohmy:  . Bloczek fundamentowy 3,60  :cry:  O ceny innych materiałów nawet już nie pytałem. Jak tak dalej pójdzie to założę wątek:
"Grupa tych co nie zdążyli dogonić cen"  

Pozdrawiam
                  Marek

----------


## mc_hell

> Napisał mc_hell
> 
> dzięki bardzo za odpowiedzi, mam teraz nad czym ...myśleć  z pewnością dom dużo straci beż wykuszu, ale chodzi mi o koszty,,, no zobaczymy
>   a co z kominkiem, duża oszczędność gdy go nie będzie?
> 
> 
> Z kominka, nawet najprostrzego lub chociażby "kozy" bym nie rezygnował.
> W domu jednorodzinnym niezależne od prądu źródło ciepla zawsze może się przydać.


  dzięki, o tym akurat nie pomyślałem....

----------


## Mistic_2005

Witam,
Mam kilka pytań - prosze o podpowiedź i opinie.
Jak pisałem budujemy na jesień z żoną, córeczką i teściową  :Lol:   domek:
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...IdKolekcji=33#
Na całość (z wykończeniem) mam 200 tys. zł (85% środki własne, 15% kredytu, choc myślałem, ze zrobię to bez kredytu). Dom chcę postawić za 140 tys. zł a za 60 tys. wykończyć. Mam rodzinę pracującą w budowlance więc będe miał i duże ravaty w hurtowniach i tanich a bardzo dobrych specjalistów na budowie.
Zrezygnowaliśmy z kominka w celu podpiwniczenia całości domku (wiele dyskusji z żoną, podpowiedź AMP - dzięki  :Wink2:  , itp.), postawiliśmy na KUCHNIĘ OTWARTĄ (bez ścianek w projekcie), powiększylismy taras z 25 do 40 m/2, okno w pokoju nr 5 przesunęliśmy (z frontu na bok), nie wiem czy w pokoju nr 5 i 6 nie zorbić dwóch okien z każdej strony - co o tym myslicie???
Co jeszcze można zmienić w tym projekcie i czy zmieścimy sie w zakładanej kwocie.
Wszystkim dziękuję za rady i opinie. Liczę również na "starego znajomego" AMP  :big grin:  


Wczoraj wyczytałem w MUARTORZE ciekawą wypowiedź pewnego gościa, który ma takie samo podejście do życia jak ja. Cytuję:
"Wybralismy z żoną prosty i tani w budowie projekt domu, ponieważ wolimy inwestować w swój i dzieci rozwój oraz w podróże".


-----------------------------------------------------------------
"Zawsze mniejcie nadzieję" - Jan Paweł II
"Prawdziwym szczęściem jest móc dzielić się swoją radością z innymi"

----------


## Mistic_2005

AMP a co sądzisz o poszerzeniu kuchni kosztem pomieszczenia nr 10???

http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...IdKolekcji=33#

Innych forumowiczów róznież prosze o opinie.



Pozdrawiam

----------


## andre59

> ...
> Zrezygnowaliśmy z kominka w celu podpiwniczenia całości domku (wiele dyskusji z żoną, podpowiedź AMP - dzięki  , itp.)...


Zejście do piwnicy zrobisz chyba na zewnątrz bo w środku nie widzę dla niego miejsca.

----------


## Mistic_2005

> Napisał Mistic_2005
> 
> ...
> Zrezygnowaliśmy z kominka w celu podpiwniczenia całości domku (wiele dyskusji z żoną, podpowiedź AMP - dzięki  , itp.)...
> 
> 
> Zejście do piwnicy zrobisz chyba na zewnątrz bo w środku nie widzę dla niego miejsca.


Tak andres59 zejście do piwnicy będzie z zewnątrz.  :Lol:  
A co sądzisz o reszcie zmian???  :Wink2:

----------


## andre59

> Napisał andre59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Mistic_2005
> 
> ...


Nie poszerzał bym kuchni kosztem pomiesczenia gospodarczego, chyba że zostanie tam tylko kibelek, a pralnię przeniesiesz do piwnicy (tego nie polecam).
Kuchnia robocza o tej powierzchni jak w projekcie zupełnie wystarczy.

Pomysł z oknami na dwóch ścianach w pokojach 5 i 6 uważam za chybiony. Będą większe straty ciepła i mniej miejsca na postawienie mebli.
Natomiast wybór ściany na której będzie okno zależy od tego co przez to okno będziesz widział. Lepsza jest dalsza perspektywa niż płot sąsiada.

Proponuję zastanowić się nad uskokiem ściany od strony garażu. To niepotrzebne udziwnienie pomniejszające salon. Skoro chcecie zlikwidować ścianki oddzielające kuchnię, kącik jadalny i tak będzie miał wystarczająco dużo światła nawet po zmianie położenia okna znajdującego się niedaleko stołu.

Tak wogóle, po co Wam piwnica pod całym domem? w dodatku niedostępna z wnętrza domu?

----------


## kamionkal

> Witam,
> Mam kilka pytań - prosze o podpowiedź i opinie.
> Jak pisałem budujemy na jesień z żoną, córeczką i teściową   domek:
> http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...IdKolekcji=33#
> Na całość (z wykończeniem) mam 200 tys. zł (85% środki własne, 15% kredytu, choc myślałem, ze zrobię to bez kredytu). Dom chcę postawić za 140 tys. zł a za 60 tys. wykończyć. Mam rodzinę pracującą w budowlance więc będe miał i duże ravaty w hurtowniach i tanich a bardzo dobrych specjalistów na budowie.
> Zrezygnowaliśmy z kominka w celu podpiwniczenia całości domku (wiele dyskusji z żoną, podpowiedź AMP - dzięki  , itp.), postawiliśmy na KUCHNIĘ OTWARTĄ (bez ścianek w projekcie), powiększylismy taras z 25 do 40 m/2, okno w pokoju nr 5 przesunęliśmy (z frontu na bok), nie wiem czy w pokoju nr 5 i 6 nie zorbić dwóch okien z każdej strony - co o tym myslicie???
> Co jeszcze można zmienić w tym projekcie i czy zmieścimy sie w zakładanej kwocie.
> "


Praktyczny funkcjonalny domek bez zbędnych udziwnień IMHO. Ja wybrałem opcję domku z poddaszem użytkowym, ale to kwestia gustu.

Ja bym nie rezygnował z kominka, szczerze mówiąc jest to jeden z elementów, który bardzo mnie ekscytuje wbudowanym domku  :wink:  Ale rozumiem że co człowiek to opinia.

A propos kominka jedno pytanie: jakie ogrzewanie planujesz? Bo w przypadku np. ekogroszku średnio widzę miejsce do wygodnego składowania materiału.

Co do dodawania okien, to zgadzam się z AMP, że nie ma co przesadzać. Kto to będzie mył? poza tym przy mniejszje ilosci okien latwiej zagospodarowac pokoj meblami...[/list]

----------


## AMP

> AMP a co sądzisz o poszerzeniu kuchni kosztem pomieszczenia nr 10???
> 
> http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...IdKolekcji=33#
> 
> Innych forumowiczów róznież prosze o opinie.
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam



Moim zdaniem, przy założeniu że bedziecie podpiwniczać dom, pomieszczenie gospodarcze jako takie nie jest potrzebne, można by np tę część przeznaczyć na spiżarkę przykuchenną. Dlaczego? Dlatego, że będzie to prawdopodnie pomieszczenie na północnej ścianie, więc wystarczająco chłodne, a skoro wejścia do piwnicy będą na zewnątrz = żadna przyjemność jesienią/zimą biegać na zewnątrz domu po przetwory czy inne przechowywane w spiżarce standardowo rzeczy.
Lub, poszerzyć kuchnię (nie wiem jaka jest głębokość tego WC na projekcie), w miejscu obecniego WC zrobić tzw mokrą garderobę (płaszcze, mokre buty itp) a w pomniejszonym pom. nr 10 WC wstawić.
Albo - ale to już będzie sprzeczne z założeniem 2 WC - zrezygnować z WC i nr 10 - zrobić dużą otwartą kuchnię z jadalnią - w ten sposób salon nabierze sporych rozmiarów (stół z jadalni znajdzie się w miejscu obecnej kuchni.

Jest trochę możliwości - dom jest dobrze rozplanowany, więc i łatwiej wymyślać inne kombinacje.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## AMP

]


> nie wiem czy w pokoju nr 5 i 6 nie zorbić dwóch okien z każdej strony - co o tym myslicie???
> 
> "


To nie są duże okoje, po jednym oknie na pokój powinno w zupełności wystarczyć - pamiętaj też, że im więcej okien tym więcej energii na ogrzewanie potrzeba.
U mnie były początkowo zaplanowane okna 150/120 - zamieniliśmy na 120/120 - moi rodzice takie mają - wygodne, dają wystarczająco światła (są niedzielone).

----------


## Anher1968

mam pytanien dotyczące działki jak to jest kupuję działke niby jest uzbrojona ( kobieta miała 30 arów na 20 postawiła dom a 10 sprzedaje ) i jak wygląda podłączenie mediów teraz ciagnie się wodę od niej i prąd bo nie wiem jaka jest różnica między działką uzbrojoną a nie uzbrojoną . Kobieta twierdzi że jest to duże udogodnienie może ktoś doradzi normalnie metr działki uzbrojonej kosztuje 32 zł m w gminie a ona chce 45 zł dotego dodaje ogrodzenie betonowe opłaca się?

----------


## Anher1968

powiem jeszcze że działka ma kształt trójkąta

----------


## mariusz 78

Proszę poradźcie który projekt będzie najtańszy w budowie i praktyczny
http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...opis.html?cl=1
http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...opis.html?cl=1
http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...opis.html?cl=1
a może ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenie z tym biurem projektowym. Mnie najbardziej podoba się bryza zmian wielkich bym nie wprowadzał wywalił bym ewentualnie balkon i kilka okien połaciowych wydaje mi się że okna na szczytach wystarczą w zupełności co Wy na to

----------


## KW100

> Proszę poradźcie który projekt będzie najtańszy w budowie i praktyczny
> http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...opis.html?cl=1
> http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...opis.html?cl=1
> http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...opis.html?cl=1
> a może ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenie z tym biurem projektowym. Mnie najbardziej podoba się bryza zmian wielkich bym nie wprowadzał wywalił bym ewentualnie balkon i kilka okien połaciowych wydaje mi się że okna na szczytach wystarczą w zupełności co Wy na to


Witam

My wybralismy gl123 ADA (lustrzane odbicie) z tego biura. Wprowadzilismy trochę zmian ( szczegoły w dzienniku). Wczesniej konsultowałem to z biurem, kontakt dobry i miły. Projekt kupilismy, na zmiany przesłano gratisowo zezwolenie. 
Na razie budowlancy nie skarża się na projekt ale to dopiero początek budowy. Słyszałem zresztą, ze projekty z tego biura są niezłe i dobrze wykonane no i błedów mało. Zobaczymy.

----------


## Mistic_2005

Wielkie dzięki wszystkim za opinie i rady.
Faktycznie jest nad czym myśleć i myślę, że
------------oto projekt:http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...--------------

Oto przemyślane  :Wink2:   zmiany, które zamierzamy wprowadzić  :Lol:  :
1. Kominek jednak zostawimy (ma za duży wpływ na ogrzewanie a cały koszt to około 15 tys. zł więc nie jest to aż tak wiele, kosztem ciepła w przyszłym okresie i wspólnych spotkaniach całej rodziny przy kominku).
2. Kuchnia będzie jednak otwarta - zlikwidujemy obie ścianki boczne.
3. Okna bez zmian i ilośc i położenie muszą wystarczyć.
4. Pomieszczenie nr 10 gospodarcze - zostaje i będzie słuzyć jako mała spiżarnia przykuchenna i dodatkowe wc.
5. Taras powiększamy z 25 do 40 metrów 2 (chcemy tam organizować wszystkie imprezy rodzinne, ponieważ teraz każda impreza chcrzciny, roczek , itp. w restauracji kosztowały mnie stracznie dużo, a w domu wszytsko będzie pod ręką).
6. Jesli chodzi o PODPIWNICZENIE to zdecydujemy się podpowniczyć tylko połowę budynku - wody gruntowe nam nie przeszkadzają a ja musze mieć gdzieć magazyn i biuro dla swojej firmy, kotłownię zrobimy na dole, o reszcie pomyślimy.

Pomieważ prawadzę firmę w branży poligraficznej na codzień mam kontakt z różnymi klientami. Wczoraj pech chciał  :Lol:  , że spotkałem się z właścicielem firmy budowalnej (bardzo szanowany gośc na naszym rynku, świetne recenzje) i "podpowiedział" mi kilka rzeczy:
- budować z Yutonga i wełny (jeśli mnie stać),
- kominek zostaić.
- zrobić ODKURZACZ CENTRALNY (duzo dobrego o nim czytałem a koszt to zaledwie 7-8 tys. zł),
- tynki na zewnątrz z SILIKATÓW, świetne włąściwości i kolory nie blakną,
- nie namawiał mnie do piwnicy - "teraz ponoć nikt nie robi piwnicy" ale ja muszę - pisałem o tym powyżej.

Proszę was drodzy forumowicze o opinie na temat w/w zmian.
Palnuję zakończyć budowę w kwocie 140-150 tys. zł + ok. 60 tys. na wykończenia i wyposażenie wewnątrz. Dam radę???
Działka już kupiona - niecałe 1.700 metrów.
Budowa we wrześniu. System gospodarczy, duże rabaty (ojciec kierownik betoniarni, siostra kierownik hurtowni budowlanej, wuja murarz, drugi elektryk).

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Mistic_2005

Widze, że mój link do mojego projektu sie nie wyświetla.
Załączam jeszcze raz:
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...IdKolekcji=33#

----------


## Edybre

Odkurzacz centralny za 7-8 tys??? Ktoś chyba mocno chce cię naciągnąć. Koszt zakupu jednostki centralnej do twojego domu to max. 1699 (można jeszcze taniej - są jednostki po 999 i 1399 w komplecie ze szczotkami i wężem), rury to ok 300 zł, gniazda i szufelka to koszt ok 350, robocizna własna a jeżeli nawet zapłacisz to nie więcej jak 500 -1000 zł. Razem to duuuuużo mniej niż to co ci podano. Za 8 tyś możesz mieć 3 instalacje   :big grin:

----------


## Mistic_2005

> Odkurzacz centralny za 7-8 tys??? Ktoś chyba mocno chce cię naciągnąć. Koszt zakupu jednostki centralnej do twojego domu to max. 1699 (można jeszcze taniej - są jednostki po 999 i 1399 w komplecie ze szczotkami i wężem), rury to ok 300 zł, gniazda i szufelka to koszt ok 350, robocizna własna a jeżeli nawet zapłacisz to nie więcej jak 500 -1000 zł. Razem to duuuuużo mniej niż to co ci podano. Za 8 tyś możesz mieć 3 instalacje




Dzięki za inforamcje (bardzo cenną).
Ten koszt wyczytałem w MURATORZE - widac był sporo zawyzony.



Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kero

Gdybym ja miał zdecydować to przesunąłbym ściane zewnętrzną w pom 8 w stronę garażu tak by zachować prostą linię ściany kuchni i salonu tym samym likwidując mini okno, które nie da wiele światła za to da dodatkowych kosztów w budowie jak i eksploatacji. Każde okno to zwiększone starty ciepła. Jego przydatność w mojej ocenie jest żadna - nawet nie daje efektu wizualnego nie mówiąc o praktycznym.
Co do odkurzacza to przedmówca ma rację. 
Skoro gotów jesteś zapłaćić 7-8tyś to ja gotów jestem pojechać do Ciebie i wylkonać to za cztery tysiące, oczywiście wszystko wraz z odkurzaczem dostarczam i montuję :Smile:

----------


## KW100

> Wielkie dzięki wszystkim za opinie i rady.
> Faktycznie jest nad czym myśleć i myślę, że
> ------------oto projekt:http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...--------------
> 
> Oto przemyślane   zmiany, które zamierzamy wprowadzić  :
> 1. Kominek jednak zostawimy (ma za duży wpływ na ogrzewanie a cały koszt to około 15 tys. zł więc nie jest to aż tak wiele, kosztem ciepła w przyszłym okresie i wspólnych spotkaniach całej rodziny przy kominku).
> 2. Kuchnia będzie jednak otwarta - zlikwidujemy obie ścianki boczne.
> 3. Okna bez zmian i ilośc i położenie muszą wystarczyć.
> 4. Pomieszczenie nr 10 gospodarcze - zostaje i będzie słuzyć jako mała spiżarnia przykuchenna i dodatkowe wc.
> ...


może i dasz radę, ale powiem szczerze, że masz rozmach. Piszesz, ze odkurzacz centralny to "raptem" 7-8 tys. Poza tym bierzesz pod uwagę Ytonga i docieplenie wełną czyli chyba drożej już się nie da, no moze jak na to klinkierowkę jeszcze położysz  :Lol:  
Tak na poważnie to zastanów się dobrze. Ja chcąc sie zmieścić w 200 tys z wykonczeniem aby można się było wprowadzić nie myślę nawet o odkurzaczu centralnym. Do wykonczniowki tez zastosuje raczej tansze materiały: panele zamiast parkietu, glazura po 30-50 zl/m2 a nie po 150, okna pcv itp. Przy tym wszystkim jeszcze mam obawy jak to będzie.

Pamiętaj ,ze Twój dom to w sumie 100 m2. Garaż też trzeba wybudowac, trzeba go zadaszyć itp. Jedynie jego wykonczenie bedzie tansze niz reszty domu ale trzeba go liczyć. Dodatkowe 15 m2 tarasu tez darmo nie przyjdzie.
Piszesz, ze piwnice musisz mieć. OK, ale 40-50 m2 podpiwiniczenia to jest naprawdę niemały koszt, nie zapominaj o tym.
Żebyś się nie zdziwił w swoich kalkulacjach pod koniec budowy.
Piszę to nie po to żeby zniechęcić, sam mam ambitne plany co do swojego domu i jakieś pozytywne nastawienie do przebiegu budowy, trzeba jednak trochę ostrożności w liczeniu kosztów.

----------


## Edybre

Podobnie jak Kero uważam, że powinieneś wyprostować tę ściankę przy jadalni.
Jeżeli chcesz się zmieścić w planowanym budżecie to musisz raczej wybrać tańszą technologię niż ytong i wełna. Na dach też raczej nie dachówka tylko gont albo blacha - chyba nawet lepsze od dachówki ze względu na kąt. Na kominek myślę, że śmiało wystarczy ok. 10 tyś  - przynajmniej ja mam takie wyceny (z DGP i obudową). Tylko pamiętaj, że zanim dojdziesz do kominka to musisz najpierw zapewnić fundusze na instalacje, tynki, wylewki. A ceny materiałów up i up. Policzyłam, żę gdybym budowała teraz to na same materiały wydałabym 20 tyś więcej (na stan surowy).

----------


## Kero

może i dasz radę, ale powiem szczerze, że masz rozmach. Piszesz, ze odkurzacz centralny to "raptem" 7-8 tys. Poza tym bierzesz pod uwagę Ytonga i docieplenie wełną czyli chyba drożej już się nie da, no moze jak na to klinkierowkę jeszcze położysz  :Lol:  
Tak na poważnie to zastanów się dobrze. Ja chcąc sie zmieścić w 200 tys z wykonczeniem aby można się było wprowadzić nie myślę nawet o odkurzaczu centralnym. Do wykonczniowki tez zastosuje raczej tansze materiały: panele zamiast parkietu, glazura po 30-50 zl/m2 a nie po 150, okna pcv itp. Przy tym wszystkim jeszcze mam obawy jak to będzie.

Pamiętaj ,ze Twój dom to w sumie 100 m2. Garaż też trzeba wybudowac, trzeba go zadaszyć itp. Jedynie jego wykonczenie bedzie tansze niz reszty domu ale trzeba go liczyć. Dodatkowe 15 m2 tarasu tez darmo nie przyjdzie.
Piszesz, ze piwnice musisz mieć. OK, ale 40-50 m2 podpiwiniczenia to jest naprawdę niemały koszt, nie zapominaj o tym.
Żebyś się nie zdziwił w swoich kalkulacjach pod koniec budowy.
Piszę to nie po to żeby zniechęcić, sam mam ambitne plany co do swojego domu i jakieś pozytywne nastawienie do przebiegu budowy, trzeba jednak trochę ostrożności w liczeniu kosztów.

Co do kwestii odkurzacz centralny czy nie to powiem może tak:
Jeśli sądzisz, że nie starczy Ci kasy na odkurzacz na początku to uważam, że i tak warto wykonać choćby instalację ssącą dla odkurzacza, który możesz sobie kupić za lat kilka. Wykonanie instalacji w wykończonym już domu stwarza trochę więcej kłopotów i kosztów.
Wykonanie instalacji to koszt w przedziale 200-300PLN. Nie montujesz ani gniazdek, ani szufelki tylko sama wyłącznie instalacja. Pod gniazdka montuje się podejścia, które są zaślepione specjalnymi płytkami na czas nieużytkowania.

300PLN w caej budowie to nie jest jakiś szczególny koszt - najwyżej wieńcowe zrobisz skromniejsze :Smile:

----------


## Mistic_2005

Dzięki za opinie: KSERO,Edybe, KW100.
Forum właśnie po to jest, żeby czasami ludzi (mnie)  :Lol:  sprowadzić na ziemię, więc bardzo dziękuję za wszystkie opinie.
Jestem otwarty na wszystkie propozycji i dlatego zanim podejmę decyzję wolę 100 razy zapytać i upewnić się, ze wybrałem najlepsze rozwiązanie.

Ale ze mną jest (jak to mówi moja żona) - jak z kobietą w ciąży   :Wink2:  
co chwila zmieniam decyzję.

Własnie wróciłem z pracy i dziś miałem bardzo pouczającą rozmowę z panią z PRACOWNI PROJEKTOWEJ. Zamówiła u mnie materiały poligraficzne i chwile porozmawilaiśmy na temat mojego projektu.

Oto projekt:
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...IdKolekcji=33#

Dziś definitywnie podjąłem decyzję, że NIE BĘDĘ PODPIWNICZAŁ domu.
To koszty który są dla mnie za duże.
Zostawiamy też KOMINEK - jak pisałem wczesniej.
Odkurzacz centralny to już przesądzone (dzięki za info o prawdziwych kosztach).
Co do wełny i yutonga - tez się zastanowię czy mnie na to stać!!!
NAJWAZNIEJSZE, to że zmieniamy BRYŁE BUDYNKU.
Zagospodarujemy tył za garażem i lekko poszerzymy bryłę od strony pokoju np. 5 i 6 - około 2,5 metra.
Dach będzie miał mniej załamać (może będzie dzięki temu tańszy).
Wysuniemy tylko garaż do przodu - żeby ta bryła budynku nie przypominała PRL-owskich kloców  :Lol:  
CO SĄDZICIE O TYCH ZMIANACH i czy teraz realniejsze stają się moje wyliczenia (140 tys, + 60 tys. wykończenie).
Rozmawiałem z tą Panią (pracownia projektowa) i ona powiedziała, ze za taki projekt indywidualny weźmie 3 tys. zł - DUŻO????
Powiedział mi też, że teraz w rejonie wielkopolski trzeba liczyć około 1700 zł za metr POD KLUCZ.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Kero

A po co Ci nowy projekt?
Do tego jaki omawiasz dasz 1tyś za adaptacę wraz ze zmianami jakich dokonasz i masz wszystko. 
Projekt na życzenie trwa niestety długo - nie wiem czy masz czas na to i nie licz, że przyniesie Ci zrobiony i już tak zostanie. Będą poprawki jak nic a to kolejny czas oczekiwania. A jesli babka chce małpować z tego jaki jej pokazałeś to jest zwyczajnie cwana i tyle.

"Wyprostowanie" dachu to pozorna oszczędnosć gdyż zwiększasz praktycznie jego powierzchnię tak więc nie liczyłbym na jakiekolwiek oszczędności. Tylko tyle, że prostrzy w wykonaniu.

----------


## Mistic_2005

> A po co Ci nowy projekt?
> Do tego jaki omawiasz dasz 1tyś za adaptacę wraz ze zmianami jakich dokonasz i masz wszystko. 
> Projekt na życzenie trwa niestety długo - nie wiem czy masz czas na to i nie licz, że przyniesie Ci zrobiony i już tak zostanie. Będą poprawki jak nic a to kolejny czas oczekiwania. A jesli babka chce małpować z tego jaki jej pokazałeś to jest zwyczajnie cwana i tyle.
> 
> "Wyprostowanie" dachu to pozorna oszczędnosć gdyż zwiększasz praktycznie jego powierzchnię tak więc nie liczyłbym na jakiekolwiek oszczędności. Tylko tyle, że prostrzy w wykonaniu.



Kero trochę zmian będzie w tym projekcie dlatego wolę zrobić go porządnie (zmieniamy bryłę, dodajemy jeszcze jedno pomieszczenie - podzielone na dwie części, wysuwamy garaż, poszerzamy dwa pokoje oraz salon, zmieniamy miejsce dla kotłowni, przestawiamy ściany wewnątrz).
Co do dachu to będzie mniej "łamań" i w zwiazku z tym mniej odpadów - może faktycznie nie będzie dużo taniej chociażby za robociznę ale trudno.
Babeczeczka tylko zapropoznował taki układ z nowym projektem i ja wstępnie na to przystałem - zaczynam budowę jesienią wiec mam trochę czasu.
Dzisiaj "zarobiłem" na jednym zleceniu dla niej prawie na cały nowy projekt - więc za wiele nie stracę  :Lol:  
Dla mnie twoje uwagi KERO są bardzo cenne. A jak odniesiesz się do tyych o których pisałem wvcześniej - na temat zmian i tynków - silikaty, beton komókowy 24 + 12 styropian czy wełna????
CZekam na opinie  :Wink2:

----------


## Kero

Najpierw powiem tak.
Zobacz projekt domu jaki my będziemy budowali - widzisz tam budynek mieszkalny i oddzielnie garaż zespolony jednak wiatą z domem. To nie są małe zmiany. Nie będzie wogóle garażu. budynek zwiększa swoją powierzchnie o ok 55m2 czyli o garaż i wiatę. Zmieniam ułożenie law. Ław mi ubywa z powodu innej konstrukcji dachu o czym wogóle nie ma mowy w projekcie bo za przeproszenie g... urzędasów to wszystko może obchodzić. Nie zamierzam im tłumaczyć np. że zbuduję sobie drewniany wychodek na działce :Smile: 
A serio to zmiana konstrukcji dachu powoduje ubytek 19mb ław - to nie mało prawda?
Ściany wewnętrzne to już naprawdę Twoja wola a nikogo innego.
Za te wszystkie zmiany zapłaciłem architektowi 700PLN. 

Teraz co do pytań z czego budować. 
Nie powiem Ci z czego budować ale powiem Ci, że ja będę budował z BK Solebet 24 + 15 styropian.
Tynki u mnie są jeszcze w odłogu :Smile:  Przynajmniej zewnętrzne - jest jeszcze sporo czasu.
Wewnętrze to głównie płyta GK oraz panele ścienne gdzieniegdzie.

----------


## Mistic_2005

> Najpierw powiem tak.
> Zobacz projekt domu jaki my będziemy budowali - widzisz tam budynek mieszkalny i oddzielnie garaż zespolony jednak wiatą z domem. To nie są małe zmiany. Nie będzie wogóle garażu. budynek zwiększa swoją powierzchnie o ok 55m2 czyli o garaż i wiatę. Zmieniam ułożenie law. Ław mi ubywa z powodu innej konstrukcji dachu o czym wogóle nie ma mowy w projekcie bo za przeproszenie g... urzędasów to wszystko może obchodzić. Nie zamierzam im tłumaczyć np. że zbuduję sobie drewniany wychodek na działce
> A serio to zmiana konstrukcji dachu powoduje ubytek 19mb ław - to nie mało prawda?
> Ściany wewnętrzne to już naprawdę Twoja wola a nikogo innego.
> Za te wszystkie zmiany zapłaciłem architektowi 700PLN. 
> 
> Teraz co do pytań z czego budować. 
> Nie powiem Ci z czego budować ale powiem Ci, że ja będę budował z BK Solebet 24 + 15 styropian.
> Tynki u mnie są jeszcze w odłogu Przynajmniej zewnętrzne - jest jeszcze sporo czasu.
> Wewnętrze to głównie płyta GK oraz panele ścienne gdzieniegdzie.



Ok rozumiem. Ale ja za projekt z muratora musiłabym dać 1750 złotych - tyle kosztuje + zmiany. Pani projektant mówiła, że z tak drobnymi zmianami vena oscylowałaby wokół 2800 złoptych.
Ale chyba faktycznie 3.000 złotych za gotowy projekt (+ załatwienie wszystlkich formalności i pozwolenia na budowę) to troche duzo - BĘDĘ MUSIAŁ COŚ UTARGOWAĆ - max. 2.500 - więcej nie dam.
Dzięki za info.

----------


## kamionkal

> Ok rozumiem. Ale ja za projekt z muratora musiłabym dać 1750 złotych - tyle kosztuje + zmiany. Pani projektant mówiła, że z tak drobnymi zmianami vena oscylowałaby wokół 2800 złoptych.
> Ale chyba faktycznie 3.000 złotych za gotowy projekt (+ załatwienie wszystlkich formalności i pozwolenia na budowę) to troche duzo - BĘDĘ MUSIAŁ COŚ UTARGOWAĆ - max. 2.500 - więcej nie dam.
> Dzięki za info.


Pewnie, że co utargujesz to Twoje i szczerze Ci tego życzę  :smile:  Z mojej perspektywy 3000 za projekt indywidualny to nie jest aż tak kosmiczna kwota (jak rozumiem nie musisz do tego dopłacać VAT, projekt jest tworzony niejako od początku, i do tego Pani projektant przejmie na siebie papierologię w urzędach)?

Powiem tak: mi udało się za gotowy projekt uzyskac niezłą cenę (1000), natomiast za poprawki zapłaciłem nawet trochę więcej niż za sam projekt, ale 1) fakt że zmian było sporo 2) Pani projektant załatwiła wszystkie przepychanki w urzędach, dzięki czemu nie musiałem tracić czasu i nerwów

----------


## AMP

3000 za projekt gotowy wraz z załatwieniem formalności w urzędzie to normalna cena, żeby nie powiedzieć bardzo dobra. U nas architekci z reguły biorą więcej. 
A co utargujecie to wasze.

----------


## frykow

> Na dach też raczej nie dachówka tylko gont albo blacha - chyba nawet lepsze od dachówki ze względu na kąt.


No, pod gont potrzebne jest pełne deskowanie więc wcale nie wychodzi oszczędnie. Blachodachówki są OK o tyle, że odciążają konstrukcję dachu (m2 blachodachówek to jakieś 4kg, dachówki cementowej to jakieś 40kg) i można zaoszczędzić na więźbie i na fundamentach. Ale ile tego jeszcze nie wiem, ktoś natomiast mi zwrócił uwagę, że blacha ma dużo mniejszą trwałość (około 20 lat), więc musisz liczyć się z tym, że kiedyś będziesz dach remontował (jeżeli pomieszkasz tam na tyle długo).

----------


## frykow

> 3000 za projekt gotowy wraz z załatwieniem formalności w urzędzie to normalna cena, żeby nie powiedzieć bardzo dobra. U nas architekci z reguły biorą więcej.


Mi również udało się taką cenę osiągnąć (na Śląsku). Ale fakt że mam prosty projekt i w zasadzie wszytko obmyślone.

----------


## pineska

> CO SĄDZICIE O TYCH ZMIANACH i czy teraz realniejsze stają się moje wyliczenia (140 tys, + 60 tys. wykończenie).
> -


witam, jeszcze nie miałam okazji sie wypowiadac w tym temacie. Fachowcem nie jestem, ale sugerowałabym przyjżenie sie tym zakładanym 60 tys na wykończenie. Jeśli za wykończenie uznajesz wszystko ponad stan surowy zamkniety,czyli ocieplenie, elewacja, wszystkie instalacje a takze podłogi, terakoty, armaturę sanitarna etc, to uwazam, że to zdecydowanie za mało. Na obecną chwile zaczynamy w naszym domku tzw wykończeniówkę. Właśnie robimy c.o. i c.w.u. i myślę, że 30 tys. tylko na to, to wcale nie jest dużo. Sądzę, że za ocieplenie domu z zewnątrz też trzeba minimum liczyc ok 10 tys., docieplenie dachu też sporo będzie kosztować. Wg naszych wyliczeń same wylewki to ok 7 -9 tys. zł, instalacja elektryczna tez kosztuje, u nas sam materiał to pewnie ok. 3 tys., tynki  u nas wyszło 6,5 tys. (sam parter, bez poddasza, bo tam płyty kg), dolicz jeszcze kominek - u nas kosztowła niecałe 6 tys.,no i całą resztę, chociażby takie niby drobiazgi jak parapety, gniazdka, ale okazuje sie, że to też niestety kosztuje.  Z tego co sie orientowałam na forum, póki co udaje nam sie robic poszczególne etapy naprawde tanio. Tu na forum czytając, mozna spokojnie znaleźć ofertę instalacji c.o. i cwu. i za 40 tys., mniej niż za 25 tys. (ale wykonaną jeszcze po starych cenach) nie widziałam osobiscie a trzeba tez wziąć pod uwagę wzrost cen w przyszłości.

własnie tak sobie patrzę na twój projekt i kosztorys podany na muratorze, i spójrz tam za same wykończenie zewnetrzne czyli docieplenie + elewacja zewnętrzna  jest 30 tys. netto, wiec podane przeze mnie wcześniej 10 tys, pewnie jest nierealne.

----------


## Mistic_2005

> Napisał Mistic_2005
> 
> CO SĄDZICIE O TYCH ZMIANACH i czy teraz realniejsze stają się moje wyliczenia (140 tys, + 60 tys. wykończenie).
> -
> 
> 
> witam, jeszcze nie miałam okazji sie wypowiadac w tym temacie. Fachowcem nie jestem, ale sugerowałabym przyjżenie sie tym zakładanym 60 tys na wykończenie. Jeśli za wykończenie uznajesz wszystko ponad stan surowy zamkniety,czyli ocieplenie, elewacja, wszystkie instalacje a takze podłogi, terakoty, armaturę sanitarna etc, to uwazam, że to zdecydowanie za mało. Na obecną chwile zaczynamy w naszym domku tzw wykończeniówkę. Właśnie robimy c.o. i c.w.u. i myślę, że 30 tys. tylko na to, to wcale nie jest dużo. Sądzę, że za ocieplenie domu z zewnątrz też trzeba minimum liczyc ok 10 tys., docieplenie dachu też sporo będzie kosztować. Wg naszych wyliczeń same wylewki to ok 7 -9 tys. zł, instalacja elektryczna tez kosztuje, u nas sam materiał to pewnie ok. 3 tys., tynki  u nas wyszło 6,5 tys. (sam parter, bez poddasza, bo tam płyty kg), dolicz jeszcze kominek - u nas kosztowła niecałe 6 tys.,no i całą resztę, chociażby takie niby drobiazgi jak parapety, gniazdka, ale okazuje sie, że to też niestety kosztuje.  Z tego co sie orientowałam na forum, póki co udaje nam sie robic poszczególne etapy naprawde tanio. Tu na forum czytając, mozna spokojnie znaleźć ofertę instalacji c.o. i cwu. i za 40 tys., mniej niż za 25 tys. (ale wykonaną jeszcze po starych cenach) nie widziałam osobiscie a trzeba tez wziąć pod uwagę wzrost cen w przyszłości.
> 
> własnie tak sobie patrzę na twój projekt i kosztorys podany na muratorze, i spójrz tam za same wykończenie zewnetrzne czyli docieplenie + elewacja zewnętrzna  jest 30 tys. netto, wiec podane przeze mnie wcześniej 10 tys, pewnie jest nierealne.


Pineska przez WYKOŃCZENIE rozumiem:
- panele podłogowe (31,50 zł za metr) płytki do łązienki i na korytarz (34,50 zł za metr), drzwi wewnetrzne (215 zł za skrzydło z futryną), meble (kuchnia), pokój - kanapa (2950 zł), panele ścienne na korytarz - 29 zł za metr, halogeny, gniazdka, farba (nie będzie żadnych tapet), meble do pokoju dziecięcego, sypialni i pokoju teściowej, wysposażenie łazienki (wc, wanna symetryczna, baterie itp.), rolety zewnetrzne, i kilka innych drobnych rzeczy.
Reszta stan surowy zamknięty + c.o. + tynki (silikaty) musza zmiescić się w 150 tys.
Ceny podane w MURATORZE zancznie różnią się od rejonu POLSKI.
Ja mieszkam w Wielkopolsce i od ogólengo kosztorysu nalezy odjąć ok.30% tak mówią mi wykonawcy, hurtownicy i pani z pracowni projektowe.
Teraz powoli liczę czy to sie zgadza.
Jak przeczytasz moje poprzednie posty to zobaczych że mam wiele możliwości zdobycia towarów i wykonawców za mniejsze pieniądze (ojciec firma betoniarska, siora kierownik największej w wielkoposlce hurtowni, rodzina elektryków, murarzy itp.)


Ale dzisiaj ZALAŁEM się KRWIĄ!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wpłaciłem gościowi kasę (zaliczowo za działkę niecałe 1700 metrów, zaliczka 20 tys., 12 tys. miałem zapłacić 15 marca) a ten cwaniam w kaloszach pełnych słomy stwierdził że działka jest warta większych pieniędzy i zawołał 45 tys.
Chyba będę musiał jutro zadzwonić w kilka miejsc i wysłać do niego mojich NEGOCJATORÓW  :Evil:  
Nie wiem co teraz mam zrobić. Umowa była spisana tylko między nami.
Co za ..................aż kipię ze złości.

----------


## Patos

:Roll:  Marneszanse  :Wink2:

----------


## Mistic_2005

> Marneszanse


No nie wiem.
Myślę, że wszystko okaże się po budowie.
Prowadzę firmę poligraficzna i na codzień mam kontakt z różnymi kilentami - często z branzy budowlanej.
Mój projekt w MURATORZE (całośc z wykończeniem) jest wyliczony na 192,4 tys. zł - 30% (rejon wielkopolski, duże upusty) = 136,6 tys. zł. 
Zmieniamy bryłę - pisałem o tym wczesniej.
Myślę, że na forum jesty wiele ciekawych informacji i opini - ale jak miałbym słuchać każdego kto mówi - za 250 tys. zł 100 m2 - nie dasz rady a co dobiero za 140 tys. - TO MUSIAŁBYM ZREZYGNOWAC Z MARZEŃ - a tego nikt mi nie zabierze!

Może będę później podpowieadła innym jak TANIO WYBUDOWAC DOMU SWOICH MARZEŃ.


Z pozdrowieniami


p.s. teraz mam innym problem - ta cholerna działka. Chyba trzeba będzie szukać innej - ale widocznie taka była wola BOSKA.

----------


## andre59

> Ale dzisiaj ZALAŁEM się KRWIĄ!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> Wpłaciłem gościowi kasę (zaliczowo za działkę niecałe 1700 metrów, zaliczka 20 tys., 12 tys. miałem zapłacić 15 marca) a ten cwaniam w kaloszach pełnych słomy stwierdził że działka jest warta większych pieniędzy i zawołał 45 tys. 
> Chyba będę musiał jutro zadzwonić w kilka miejsc i wysłać do niego mojich NEGOCJATORÓW   
> Nie wiem co teraz mam zrobić. Umowa była spisana tylko między nami. 
> Co za ..................aż kipię ze złości.


Jak to stwierdził, że działka jest warta większych pieniędzy  :ohmy:  
A to szmata  :Evil:  Zdaje sobie sprawę, że nie będziesz się z nim po sądach ciągał  :Roll:  A może warto...
Nie określiliście w umowie ostatecznej ceny działki?  :ohmy:  

Dałeś mu za dużą zaliczkę, zwylke daje się 10%. Facet doszedł do wniosku, że masz gotówkę i próbuję Cię naciągnąć.
Umowa jest umową choćby nawet została spisana tylko przez zainteresowanych bez udziału świadków. Niestety są tacy którzy mają to głęboko w d....
Współczuję Ci.

----------


## pineska

Mistik_2005 no 60 tys na wykończeniówkę, o której ty myslałeś, to myslę, że ci spokojnie wystraczy, a co do 150 tys za resztę, jak dobrze pokombinujesz, przy duzych znajomosciach to kto wie, może starczy. My do tej pory wydaliśmy niewiele wiecej ponad 150 tys., no ale nasz domek ma z garażem 233 m2 powierzchni. Również planujemy wykończyć domek (tyle, ze bez umeblowania) za 200 tys, choć coraz częściej nachodzą mnie mysli, że to sie nam nie uda. Inna rzecz, że dom budowalismy w poprzednim sezonie, a ceny od tamtej pory mocno poszybowały w górę. No i my podobnie troche budujemy - praktycznie wiekszość robili jacys znajomi lub rodzina, wiec nam koszty napewno wyszły zdecydowanie poniżej kosztorysów. 

Co do opierania sie na opiniach innych, to potrosze sie zgadzam, gdybyśmy my na tym sie opierali, to również teoretycznie nie mielibysmy szans na budowe naszego domu, a jednak sie udało. Ale jednocześnie wiem po sobie, że zanim zaczęliśmy budowe, moje pojęcie o kosztach budowy, mimo wszystko okazało sie nieprawdziwe - niestety rzeczywiste koszty okazały sie wyższe od tych zakładanych na poczatku, tak wiec nie zaszkodz przezornie zawsze sobie dołozyć kilka % na wszelki wypadek. 

mam nadzieję, że z działką wszystko sie wyjaśni i bedzie OK, trzymam kciuki za budowę, bo projekt naprawde bardzo ładny, choc moim zdaniem wcale nie z tych tańszych i mysle, że trzeba bedzie sie naprawde dobrze nagimnastykować, by sie do niego wprowadzić za 200 tys.

----------


## HenoK

> Ale dzisiaj ZALAŁEM się KRWIĄ!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Wpłaciłem gościowi kasę (zaliczowo za działkę niecałe 1700 metrów, zaliczka 20 tys., 12 tys. miałem zapłacić 15 marca) a ten cwaniam w kaloszach pełnych słomy stwierdził że działka jest warta większych pieniędzy i zawołał 45 tys.


Popełniłeś klasyczny błąd.
W tym wypadku należało wpłacić nie zaliczkę, a *zadatek*.
Różnica jest bardzo istotna. Zaliczka stronę, która nie wywiąże się z umowy zobowiazuje do zwrotu zaliczki.
Po wpłaceniu zadatku strona, która bez podania dodatkowej, istotnej przyczyny zamierza z umowy zrezygnować musi zwrócić zadatek w podwójnej wysokości.
Patrz Kodeks Cywilny  :
_Art. 394. § 1. W braku odmiennego zastrzeżenia umownego albo zwyczaju zadatek dany przy zawarciu umowy ma to znaczenie, że w razie niewykonania umowy przez jedną ze stron druga strona może bez wyznaczenia terminu dodatkowego od umowy odstąpić i otrzymany zadatek zachować, a jeżeli sama go dała, może żądać sumy dwukrotnie wyższej.

§ 2. W razie wykonania umowy zadatek ulega zaliczeniu na poczet świadczenia strony, która go dała; jeżeli zaliczenie nie jest możliwe, zadatek ulega zwrotowi.

§ 3. W razie rozwiązania umowy zadatek powinien być zwrócony, a obowiązek zapłaty sumy dwukrotnie wyższej odpada. To samo dotyczy wypadku, gdy niewykonanie umowy nastąpiło wskutek okoliczności, za które żadna ze stron nie ponosi odpowiedzialności albo za które ponoszą odpowiedzialność obie strony._

----------


## Yaco

Mi za fundamenty zaśpiewali 22.00 to moze się zmieszcze chociaź ...

----------


## Mistic_2005

> Napisał Mistic_2005
> 
> Ale dzisiaj ZALAŁEM się KRWIĄ!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Wpłaciłem gościowi kasę (zaliczowo za działkę niecałe 1700 metrów, zaliczka 20 tys., 12 tys. miałem zapłacić 15 marca) a ten cwaniam w kaloszach pełnych słomy stwierdził że działka jest warta większych pieniędzy i zawołał 45 tys.
> 
> 
> Popełniłeś klasyczny błąd.
> W tym wypadku należało wpłacić nie zaliczkę, a *zadatek*.
> Różnica jest bardzo istotna. Zaliczka stronę, która nie wywiąże się z umowy zobowiazuje do zwrotu zaliczki.
> ...



Tak teraz już to wiem.
Rozmawiałem ze znajoma Panią prawnik.
Masz rację - powinnismy zapisać w naszej umowie info o ZADATKU.
Teraz to juz jednak nic nie da. 
Powoli oswajam się z myslą, że będzie trzeba szukać działki na nowo.
Mam nauczke - ale to była ostatnia działka na tym nowo powstającym osiedlu i daletgo robiłem wszystko w pośpiechu, wpłacając tylko częśc kwoty.
Dzis byłem oglądąc z żoną inną działkę - nawet bardziej mi sie podoba (bilsko lasku, piękne widoki, 3 km od miasta, szkoła-sklep-1 km) ale działki będą na sprzedaz dopiero w czerwcu - trudno poczekam bo jeszcze kwoty za metr nie są ustalone - ale teraz płace całą kwotę gotówką.


Pozdrawiam

----------


## mc_hell

> Powiedział mi też, że teraz w rejonie wielkopolski trzeba liczyć około 1700 zł za metr POD KLUCZ.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------



    A co konkretnie znaczy "pod klucz"? to jest jakaś stała definicja dokładnie precyzująca co ma byc wykonane za te 1700 czy to kwestia indywidualnych ustaleń i wtedy można zrezygnować z czegoś zmniejszjąc tę kwotę?
  1700 nalezy pomnozyć przez powierzchnię :uzytkową, netto czy zabudowy ?

----------


## Mistic_2005

> Napisał Mistic_2005
> 
> Powiedział mi też, że teraz w rejonie wielkopolski trzeba liczyć około 1700 zł za metr POD KLUCZ.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
>     A co konkretnie znaczy "pod klucz"? to jest jakaś stała definicja dokładnie precyzująca co ma byc wykonane za te 1700 czy to kwestia indywidualnych ustaleń i wtedy można zrezygnować z czegoś zmniejszjąc tę kwotę?
>   1700 nalezy pomnozyć przez powierzchnię :uzytkową, netto czy zabudowy ?



Z tego co wiem (a nie wiem jeszcze zbyt wiele - na razie czytam, pytam i się uczę) to "pod klucz" dotyczy zabudowy netto i budowy domu (panele, kafle, kaloryfety itp.) bez umeblowania.

No chyba, ze się mylę  :oops:  

Ale ze wstępnych infomacji z budowy domów moich znajomych (zakończyli budowę niedawno) to teraz ta cena wacha się z okolicach 1500-1700.


Pozdrawiam

----------


## ANDIX

Mały dom ok. 80 m2, to  wcale nie oznacza ze będzie tani. Tani dom, do parterowy, bez poddasza użytkowego i bez piwnic o pow. zabudowy ok. 120 m2.Koszty materiałów  takiego domu (z grubsza liczyć) to ok. 80 000 zł. Zakładam, ze majstrowie  zrobią tylko  mury -2 500 zł, tynki - 5000 zł konstrukcję i pokrycie dachu- 5000 zł, elektrykę (przy wydatnej Twojej pomocy)-1500 zł, instalację co -3 000, a pozostałe roboty zrobisz sam to jest szansa, że w 120 000 zł się wyrobisz. Pamiętaj, ze spore koszty trzeba ponieść na dokumentacje (PT, mapki, plany, inwentaryzacje itp.) -min ok. 6 000 zł. Do tego koszty nadzoru lub kier, budowy- 3000 zł i koszty przyłączy gazowego (jeśli jest) ok. 1500 zł, elektrycznego ok. 1500 zł, wod-kan ok 2000 zł.
Budowałem dom parterowy z poddaszem, kolega w tym samym czasie nieco mniejszy taki jak opisałem. Ja zapitalałem sam, on najmował fachmanów. Ja robiłem 1,5 roku dłużej, napracowałem się jak dzik, a koszty naszych domów wyszły prawie takie same. 
Ogólnie warto budować, bo m2 będzie Cię kosztował ok. 1000 zł. Za to możesz kupić jedynie 0,5 m2 w bloku w jakiejś niewielkiej miejscowości. A przecież swój dom, to zupełnie inny styl życia. Nie rezygnuj!!!

----------


## gosia888

hej,
widzę że nareszcie znalazłam interesujący mnie wątek. Zamierzamy wybudować tani mały domek. Troche poczytałam na co zwracać uwagę przy wyborze projektu ale i tak się gubię. 
Najbardziej spodobał mi się GL 282 ze studia atrium 

http://www.studioatrium.net/projekt-...2,61,opis.html

i teraz pytanie czy on napewno jest tani? Bo jedna dziewczyna mi zwrocila uwagę że powierzchnia całkowita jest 184m2 no i powierzchnia dachu dość duża 180m2 jak na mały dom. 
Liczę na wasze podpowiedzi.

----------


## kamionkal

> Najbardziej spodobał mi się GL 282 ze studia atrium 
> 
> http://www.studioatrium.net/projekt-...2,61,opis.html 
> 
> i teraz pytanie czy on napewno jest tani? Bo jedna dziewczyna mi zwrocila uwagę że powierzchnia całkowita jest 184m2 no i powierzchnia dachu dość duża 180m2 jak na mały dom


Moim zdaniem ładny projekt. Na Twoim miejscu nie podpierałbym się kosztorysem któy jest na tej stronie, ale też i nie jest to moim zdaniem ultradrogi projekt w realizacji. Powierzchnia dachu na pewno przekłąda się na koszty, ale z rugiej strony jest to prosty, dwuspadowy dach; o ile nie zaczniesz kombinować z jego załamaniami, dodawaniem lukarn itp to nie powinno wyjśc to b. drogo.

Z innych uwag: malutka kotłownia, rozumiem, że planujesz ogrzewanie gazowe lub olejowe? Doradzam też podniesienie ścianki kolankowej na poddaszu, 75cm to trochę mało.

W większości porjektów, jakie widziałem łazienki są raczej jedna nad drugą, tutaj nie - nie jestem specjalistą, ale to chyba trochę komplikuje prowadzenie rur, przyłączenia etc.

Poza tym mieszkać w domu nazwanym Mad Max to niezły szpan  :wink:

----------


## gosia888

kamionkal dzięki za szybką odpowiedz.
Co do kotłowni to palenie chce weglem wiec wiem ze może być troche przy mała ta kotłownia więc może powiększyć ją kosztem łazienki na dole żeby sam kibelek był. Myślałam jeszcze by powiększyć troche garaz by tam sie wegeiel zmiescil.

A propo łazienki to może zrobić ją dokladnie pod tą łazienką co na poddaszu (czyli tam gdzie 1), zamurowac drzwi do garazu i wtedy zrobic sporą kotłownie  (5 i 6) i jeszcze zmiescilo by sie przejscie do kuchni z przedpokoju. Co?

----------


## gosia888

Co do scianek kolankowych tez myslalam by podniesc z 75cm do 1metra. Ale zastanawiam sie czy to nie popsuje proporcji a dodatkowe metry w sumie az tak bardzo nie sa potrzebne ale czytalam ze ktos z tym projektem podnosil o dwa pustaki scianke kolankowa.

----------


## kamionkal

> A propo łazienki to może zrobić ją dokladnie pod tą łazienką co na poddaszu (czyli tam gdzie 1), zamurowac drzwi do garazu i wtedy zrobic sporą kotłownie (5 i 6) i jeszcze zmiescilo by sie przejscie do kuchni z przedpokoju.


hmmm pewnie wszystko da się zrobić ale duzo kombinowania Gosiu  :smile:  poza tym szkoda tracic bezposredniego przejscia z garaz do domu (choc tu akurat opinie forumowiczow sa podzielone). a gdyby zrezygnowac (albo zminimalizowac) z uskoku przed i za garazem, garaz zrobic rowno z linia frontu domu a z tylu za nim doprojektowac kotlownie? jest szansa, ze zmiescilby sie tam i piec i węgiel, pewnie tzreba by doprojektowac komin... kotlownia węglowa umieszczona w środku domu to chyba średni pomysł.

odnosnie sciany kolankowej - zakladam ze w sypialniach ma stac jakikolwiek mebel oprocz lozka? jesli tak, to przy sciance o wys 75 cm bedziesz mogla postawic tylko jakies niziutkie szafeczki czy komódki.

Acha i odnośnie taniego budowania. W kuchni zauważyłem uroczy wykusz. Może ktoś z bardziej doświadczonych forumowiczów mnie poprawi, ale to nieco winduje koszty, prosta ściana będzie łatwiejsza i tańsza w budowie.

wychodzi na to ze cos za cos - albo piękno z zewnątrz albo funkcjonalność. moi znajomi ktorzy troche juz na swoim mieszkaja radza mi kierowac racej sie tym drugim - za rok-dwa juz nie patrzysz na swoj dom jako dzielo sztuki, a wszelkie braki i niedorobki nadal wkurzaja.

----------


## justyna2606

Jak Wam sie podoba ten projekt

http://www.domnahoryzoncie.pl/pl/index.php?s=23&sid=5


http://www.domnahoryzoncie.pl/klub/i...?s=Galeria_196

Co mozna tu ewentualnie zmienic. Slyszalam wypowiedzi na temat podobnych do tego domow ze za 200 tys. da sie gowybudowac pod klucz.

----------


## justyna2606

Wydaje mi sie ,ze ten domek jest wyjatkowo funkcjonalny, na dole az dwa pokoje plus salon, dla osob ktore nie maja wystarczajaco duzo pieniedzy zeby konczyc poddasze swietne rozwiazanie, poniewaz mozna sie z tym wstrzymac .

----------


## mc_hell

> Napisał mc_hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Mistic_2005
> 
> ...


  i  adnych konkretów od kogoś kto się zna nie dowiem się...

----------


## wirek

> Wydaje mi sie ,ze ten domek jest wyjatkowo funkcjonalny, na dole az dwa pokoje plus salon, dla osob ktore nie maja wystarczajaco duzo pieniedzy zeby konczyc poddasze swietne rozwiazanie, poniewaz mozna sie z tym wstrzymac .


 Domek dosyć duży 11x11 ale w robocie kłopotliwy. Uzytkowanie poddasza mocno wątpliwe \brak okien normalnych ,tylko skosy, kąt dachu 30* to porażka . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mirkan

gosia888

Przy ogrzewaniu węglem potrzebe jest miejsce na jego magazynowanie, drewna zresztą też. Poza tym wydaje mi się, że są pewne minimalne odległości pieca od ścian, które należy zachować. Nie znam się na tym, więc może warto najpierw to sprawdzić.
Jednocześnie przy tak małej kotłowni nie ma mowy, aby zaistalować piec z podajnikiem, a kiedyś, po latach, jak już będziesz miała dość codziennego dźwigania węgla żeby napalić i zechcesz taki zainstalować, to nie będzie możliwości.

Pozdrawim

----------


## frykow

> Napisał Mistic_2005
> 
> Z tego co wiem (a nie wiem jeszcze zbyt wiele - na razie czytam, pytam i się uczę) to "pod klucz" dotyczy zabudowy netto i budowy domu (panele, kafle, kaloryfety itp.) bez umeblowania.
> 
> No chyba, ze się mylę  
> 
> Ale ze wstępnych infomacji z budowy domów moich znajomych (zakończyli budowę niedawno) to teraz ta cena wacha się z okolicach 1500-1700.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> ...


Ale jakich konkretów? Nie ma ustawowej definicji domu "pod klucz" - jest to zawsze kwestia umowy. Najczęściej jest tak jak napisał kolega, powierzchnia netto i dom gotowy do wprowadzenia (bez wyposażenia).

----------


## gosia888

> Przy ogrzewaniu węglem potrzebe jest miejsce na jego magazynowanie, drewna zresztą też


Własnie jestem po wizycie u architekta i teraz wiem jedno nie mam miejsca na piec weglowy, a dokladnie na magazynowanie go. I teraz nie wiem co robic, czy robic piwnice czy szukac projektu z duza kotlownia. No bo oddzielny budynek z pomieszczeniem gospodarczym sie raczej nie oplaca co? bo to pozwolenia itp.

----------


## Anher1968

ja też mam małą kotłownie w projekcie wymyśliłem że wegiel większą ilośc bede trzymał w grażu drzewo pod wiatą za garażem a wegiel codziennie pare wiader bede przynosił do kotłowni może to troche utrudnia życie ale wychowywałem się w domu gdzie paliło się w piecach i wcale nie było to takie ciezkie a kiedys jak bede już stary przerobie ogrzewanie to jest moje rozwiązanie

----------


## Kero

Mało tego, że pozwolenia to potem jeszcze dodatkowe WYŻSZE podatki od od nieruchomości za budynek gospodarczy niż za budynek mieszkalny.

----------


## mirkan

Moje rozwiązanie to piwnica pod całym domem. Będzie w niej garaż, letnia kuchnia, spiżarnia, pokój hobby i kotłownia ze składem opału, bo ogrzewanie będzie na ekogroszek. Mam zamiar zainstalować piec z podajnikiem i z dodatkowym rusztem do palenia "byle czym"

----------


## Anher1968

tak ale podpiwniczwniczenie budynku to ogromne koszty a jak ktoś chce wybudować tani dom a o tym jest watek to nie robi piwnicy

----------


## alius

Jestem tłumaczem i ostatnio mogłem obejrzeć i poznać szczegoły domu w szkielecie stalowym, 87 m2, parter, dach dwuspadowy, zadaszony taras przy wejściu (mozna go zabudować i zyskac dodoatkowe pomieszczenie), 3 sypialnie (po ok. 10,50m2) lub ewentualnie dwie ale wieksze, lazienka 7m2, salon + kuchni - ok 38m2. Dom jest prefakbrykowany cena ok 120.000 zl + 3.000 dostwosowanie projektu do prawa polskiego, z dostawą w każde miejsce Polski, bez montazu (montaż ok 10.000 zl). Cena obejmuje ściany wewnętrzne, zewnętrzne, ocieplenie wełną, współczynnik 0.30), dach z pełnym pokryciem (gont bitumiczny), orynnowanie, siding zewnętrzny, sufity, hydraulikę, płytki w lazience na podłodze, zamontowana kabine prysznicową, a nawet proste szafki kuchenne ze zlewozmywakiem. bez fundamentów. Ciekawe czy to się sprzeda. Nawet fajny w srodku. montowali go w 4 dni, 4 osoby. w zasadzie to trzeba zrobic jeszcze tylko podmurowkę + ogrzewanie , pomalować i połozyc panel i mozna mieszkać. Na dostawę czeka się  ok 3,5 miesiąca.

----------


## piotrulex

> Wpłaciłem gościowi kasę (zaliczowo za działkę niecałe 1700 metrów, zaliczka 20 tys., 12 tys. miałem zapłacić 15 marca) a ten cwaniam w kaloszach pełnych słomy stwierdził że działka jest warta większych pieniędzy i zawołał 45 tys.
> Chyba będę musiał jutro zadzwonić w kilka miejsc i wysłać do niego mojich NEGOCJATORÓW  
> Nie wiem co teraz mam zrobić. Umowa była spisana tylko między nami.
> Co za ..................aż kipię ze złości.


kupujesz dzialke, placisz kase a umowe "miedzy nami"   :Evil:  

slyszales o czyms takim jak akt notarialny???????????

jak gosc tylko bedzie chcial to nie masz ani tych 20tys ani dzialki

rece opadaja - bez obrazy lecz pierwszy raz tu czytam o takiej glupocie (faktem jednak jest ze niewiele tu czytam)

----------


## Jola z Melisy

A może (to do znających się na rzeczy) wróćmy do wątku *jak tanio wybudować* dom. Od jakiegoś czasu śledzę  ten wątek i ostatnio same posty pt. czy ten dom będzie tani.( no może oprócz ostatniego postu alliusa) To raczej do tematu projekty.

----------


## andre59

> A może (to do znających się na rzeczy) wróćmy do wątku *jak tanio wybudować* dom. Od jakiegoś czasu śledzę  ten wątek i ostatnio same posty pt. czy ten dom będzie tani.( no może oprócz ostatniego postu alliusa) To raczej do tematu projekty.


Problem polega na tym, że rzadko się zdarza aby inwestor poszedł do architekta i powiedział:
- Mam 150 tysięcy złotych. Proszę zaprojektować dom, który wybuduję za te pieniądze.
W zdecydowanej większości przypadków inwestorzy wybierają gotowy projekt i pytają na forum za ile złociszy ten domek da się wybudować. I w tym momencie zaczyna się dyskusja - da się wybudować za xxx tysięcy, czy się nie da?

----------


## justyna2606

chcialam przypomniec o prosbie o wypowiedzenie sie na temat tego projektu, kazda uwaga jest bardzo cenna:
Zastanawiamsie na przyklad jak mam dobudowac garaz , niestety mam zbyt waska dzialke , zeby to zrobic z boku i myslalam o garazu pod salonem , ale szcze rze mowiac nie wiem cy to jest mozliwe. Moja dzialka jest troche pochyla wiec moze bedzie to dobre rozwazanie. Co sadzicie o tymprojekcie ? co warto bedzie zmienic? 

http://www.domnahoryzoncie.pl/klub/i...?s=Galeria_196


http://www.domnahoryzoncie.pl/pl/index.php?s=23&sid=5

----------


## andre59

Uważam, że takie poddasze użytkowe jak w tym projekcie (dwa skosy) to nieporozumienie.
Ani wygodne, ani ustawne... 
Parter do przyjęcia, poza oknami w narożnikach. 
Garaż pod domem? Zależy jak bardzo działka jest pochylona i z której strony teren jest niższy. Jeżeli od strony tarasu i ogrodu to moim zdaniem pomysł odpada.

----------


## Mistic_2005

> Napisał Mistic_2005
> 
>  Wpłaciłem gościowi kasę (zaliczowo za działkę niecałe 1700 metrów, zaliczka 20 tys., 12 tys. miałem zapłacić 15 marca) a ten cwaniam w kaloszach pełnych słomy stwierdził że działka jest warta większych pieniędzy i zawołał 45 tys.
> Chyba będę musiał jutro zadzwonić w kilka miejsc i wysłać do niego mojich NEGOCJATORÓW  
> Nie wiem co teraz mam zrobić. Umowa była spisana tylko między nami.
> Co za ..................aż kipię ze złości.
> 
> 
> kupujesz dzialke, placisz kase a umowe "miedzy nami"   
> ...



Słyszałem. Ale ty faktycznie mało czytasz, trzeba było przeczytac moje posty a nie wybrać  fragment i go "przełożyc" na swoją teorie.
Pewnie, ze źle zrobiłem - ale jak była okazja kupić ostatnia działkę na osiedlu i wpłacić tyle ile miałem to właśnie tak zorbiłem.
W umowie wpisaliśmy to jako zaliczka a nie ZADATEK i to był mój błąd. Teraz to wiem - ale mam 27 lat i jeszcze wielu rzeczy się uczę.
Pieniądze juz odzyskałem i wiem, ze teraz kupię działkę za gotówkę bez żadnych wpłat, zaliczek, zdatków czy czegoś innego  :Lol:  
Na szczęście 3 km od mojego rodzinnego miasteczka będą w czerwcu działki na sprzedaż - cena 25-20 zł za m2. Więc byłem już to miesjce obejrzeć i zaraz jak będzie taka mozliwość siadam do stołu i kupuję.
CO do twoich rąk - to lepiej je podnieś a nie opuszczaj - ponośc tak lepiej się oddycha - wiem bo moja córeczka tak śpi i jest to bardzo zdrowe  :Wink2:  


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Mistic_2005

> Napisał Jola z Melisy
> 
> A może (to do znających się na rzeczy) wróćmy do wątku *jak tanio wybudować* dom. Od jakiegoś czasu śledzę  ten wątek i ostatnio same posty pt. czy ten dom będzie tani.( no może oprócz ostatniego postu alliusa) To raczej do tematu projekty.
> 
> 
> Problem polega na tym, że rzadko się zdarza aby inwestor poszedł do architekta i powiedział:
> - Mam 150 tysięcy złotych. Proszę zaprojektować dom, który wybuduję za te pieniądze.
> W zdecydowanej większości przypadków inwestorzy wybierają gotowy projekt i pytają na forum za ile złociszy ten domek da się wybudować. I w tym momencie zaczyna się dyskusja - da się wybudować za xxx tysięcy, czy się nie da?


andre59 - czytam wiele twoich postów - na wiele mopich też odpowieadałeś i powiem jedno - naprawdę wiesz co piszesz.
Ja też wcześniej do tego podchodziłem podobnie ale teraz wiem, że najlepiej byłoby zrobić właśnie tak jak napisałeś: powiedzieć architektowi, że ma sie np. 150 tys. i pod tą kwotę zrobić właśnie projekt.

Ja byłem strasznie napalony na projekt MURATORA: Miodowy Miesiąc i koniecznie z podpiwniczeniem. Po wielu rozmnowach i dyskusjach postanowiłem zrobić właśnie tak jak napisałeś:
wybrać projekt indywidualny pod fundusze jakimi dysponuję.

Wolę lepiej wyposażyć wnętrze domu i ogród niż wybierać gotowy projekt, który w trakcie budowy "załamie mnie finansow".


Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:

----------


## Mistic_2005

> Moje rozwiązanie to piwnica pod całym domem. Będzie w niej garaż, letnia kuchnia, spiżarnia, pokój hobby i kotłownia ze składem opału, bo ogrzewanie będzie na ekogroszek. Mam zamiar zainstalować piec z podajnikiem i z dodatkowym rusztem do palenia "byle czym"



Mirkan - najpierw sprawdź stan wód gruntowych w miesjcu gdzie chcesz budować. Może się okazać, że piwnicy nie ma sensu tak wogóle budować.

Ja też chciałem podpiwniczyć cały budynek (85 m/2 + garaż 17 m2) ale postanowiłem dobudować jeszcze jedno duże pomieszczenie kiedy dowiedziałem się jakie są to koszty.
Najpierw myślałem, ze może 15 tys. ale przy moim domku będzie to około 35 zł lub nawet wiecej.

Zastanów sie jeszcze bo później możesz tego żałować (ze względów finansowych).



Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:

----------


## Mistic_2005

> Jestem tłumaczem i ostatnio mogłem obejrzeć i poznać szczegoły domu w szkielecie stalowym, 87 m2, parter, dach dwuspadowy, zadaszony taras przy wejściu (mozna go zabudować i zyskac dodoatkowe pomieszczenie), 3 sypialnie (po ok. 10,50m2) lub ewentualnie dwie ale wieksze, lazienka 7m2, salon + kuchni - ok 38m2. Dom jest prefakbrykowany cena ok 120.000 zl + 3.000 dostwosowanie projektu do prawa polskiego, z dostawą w każde miejsce Polski, bez montazu (montaż ok 10.000 zl). Cena obejmuje ściany wewnętrzne, zewnętrzne, ocieplenie wełną, współczynnik 0.30), dach z pełnym pokryciem (gont bitumiczny), orynnowanie, siding zewnętrzny, sufity, hydraulikę, płytki w lazience na podłodze, zamontowana kabine prysznicową, a nawet proste szafki kuchenne ze zlewozmywakiem. bez fundamentów. Ciekawe czy to się sprzeda. Nawet fajny w srodku. montowali go w 4 dni, 4 osoby. w zasadzie to trzeba zrobic jeszcze tylko podmurowkę + ogrzewanie , pomalować i połozyc panel i mozna mieszkać. Na dostawę czeka się  ok 3,5 miesiąca.



Allius - wrzuć jakieś linki lub zdjęcia do tego o czym pisałeś - chciałbym to zobaczyć z bilska.  :Lol:  




Pozdrawiam

----------


## Mistic_2005

> chcialam przypomniec o prosbie o wypowiedzenie sie na temat tego projektu, kazda uwaga jest bardzo cenna:
> Zastanawiamsie na przyklad jak mam dobudowac garaz , niestety mam zbyt waska dzialke , zeby to zrobic z boku i myslalam o garazu pod salonem , ale szcze rze mowiac nie wiem cy to jest mozliwe. Moja dzialka jest troche pochyla wiec moze bedzie to dobre rozwazanie. Co sadzicie o tymprojekcie ? co warto bedzie zmienic? 
> 
> http://www.domnahoryzoncie.pl/klub/i...?s=Galeria_196
> 
> 
> http://www.domnahoryzoncie.pl/pl/index.php?s=23&sid=5




"Justyna 2606" - bardzo ciekawy ten projekt.
Czy mogę, zabytać ile chcesz przeznaczyć (lub ile wyliczyłaś że przeznaczysz) na jego budowę???

Co do garażu to fakt przy wąskiej działce będzie to problem - ale może chociaż pomyśleć o wiacie.


Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:

----------


## alius

> Napisał alius
> 
> Jestem tłumaczem i ostatnio mogłem obejrzeć i poznać szczegoły domu w szkielecie stalowym, 87 m2, parter, dach dwuspadowy, zadaszony taras przy wejściu (mozna go zabudować i zyskac dodoatkowe pomieszczenie), 3 sypialnie (po ok. 10,50m2) lub ewentualnie dwie ale wieksze, lazienka 7m2, salon + kuchni - ok 38m2. Dom jest prefakbrykowany cena ok 120.000 zl + 3.000 dostwosowanie projektu do prawa polskiego, z dostawą w każde miejsce Polski, bez montazu (montaż ok 10.000 zl). Cena obejmuje ściany wewnętrzne, zewnętrzne, ocieplenie wełną, współczynnik 0.30), dach z pełnym pokryciem (gont bitumiczny), orynnowanie, siding zewnętrzny, sufity, hydraulikę, płytki w lazience na podłodze, zamontowana kabine prysznicową, a nawet proste szafki kuchenne ze zlewozmywakiem. bez fundamentów. Ciekawe czy to się sprzeda. Nawet fajny w srodku. montowali go w 4 dni, 4 osoby. w zasadzie to trzeba zrobic jeszcze tylko podmurowkę + ogrzewanie , pomalować i połozyc panel i mozna mieszkać. Na dostawę czeka się  ok 3,5 miesiąca.
> 
> 
> 
> Allius - wrzuć jakieś linki lub zdjęcia do tego o czym pisałeś - chciałbym to zobaczyć z bilska.  
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Poszukam zdjeć z tej budowy a tutaj rzut budynku i plan pomieszczeń (tu jest jeszcze wersja bez wiatrołapu - na rynek USA),Wszystkie ściany wewnętrzne można dowolnie przestawiać, zadna nie jest nosna

----------


## justyna2606

[justyna2606 napisał: 
chcialam przypomniec o prosbie o wypowiedzenie sie na temat tego projektu, kazda uwaga jest bardzo cenna: 
Zastanawiamsie na przyklad jak mam dobudowac garaz , niestety mam zbyt waska dzialke , zeby to zrobic z boku i myslalam o garazu pod salonem , ale szcze rze mowiac nie wiem cy to jest mozliwe. Moja dzialka jest troche pochyla wiec moze bedzie to dobre rozwazanie. Co sadzicie o tymprojekcie ? co warto bedzie zmienic? 

http://www.domnahoryzoncie.pl/klub/i...?s=Galeria_196 


http://www.domnahoryzoncie.pl/pl/index.php?s=23&sid=5 




"Justyna 2606" - bardzo ciekawy ten projekt. 
Czy mogę, zabytać ile chcesz przeznaczyć (lub ile wyliczyłaś że przeznaczysz) na jego budowę??? 

Co do garażu to fakt przy wąskiej działce będzie to problem - ale może chociaż pomyśleć o wiacie. 


Pozdrawiam ]



Jeszcze nie wiem ile moze pochlonac ten domek pieniedzy, ktos wypowiadal sie, ze do 200 tys. ja chcialabym sie w tej sumie zmiescic razem z garazem, ale poki co orientuje sie czy jest to mozliwe.[/quote]

----------


## Mistic_2005

> [justyna2606 napisał: 
> chcialam przypomniec o prosbie o wypowiedzenie sie na temat tego projektu, kazda uwaga jest bardzo cenna: 
> Zastanawiamsie na przyklad jak mam dobudowac garaz , niestety mam zbyt waska dzialke , zeby to zrobic z boku i myslalam o garazu pod salonem , ale szcze rze mowiac nie wiem cy to jest mozliwe. Moja dzialka jest troche pochyla wiec moze bedzie to dobre rozwazanie. Co sadzicie o tymprojekcie ? co warto bedzie zmienic? 
> 
> http://www.domnahoryzoncie.pl/klub/i...?s=Galeria_196 
> 
> 
> http://www.domnahoryzoncie.pl/pl/index.php?s=23&sid=5 
> 
> ...


[/quote]


Myślę, że dasz radę!
Ja zlikwidowałbym łazienkę na górze i (nie wiem czy masz dzieciaki jeśli tak to może to być dobre rozwiązanie) zrobiłbym 3 pokoje na górze.
Reszta (parter) ok - ciekawy układ.
No może jeszcze zastanowiłbym się nad tarasem - zawsze (wiosną, latem) można zrobić sobie jakąś imprezę lub rodzinny obiad na powietrzu.



Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:

----------


## AMP

*Witaj Mistic_2005*

widzę, że humor już się Ci poprawił. Ja zawsze powtarzam, że nie ma tego złego co by na dobre nie wyszło.

Pozdrowienia [/b]

----------


## andre59

> Napisał andre59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Jola z Melisy
> 
> ...


Jest jeszcze jeden niuans w tej sprawie.
Budowa za własne środki czy na kredyt.
Budując za własne pieniądze siłą rzeczy inwestor ogranicza swoje wymagania dostosowując je do aktualnych możliwości finansowych.
Budując na kredyt inwestor często folguje sobie i łatwiej decyduje się na wyższe koszty budowy. Racjonalizm przegrywa z chęcią posiadania bardziej okazałego i lepiej wyposażonego domu. A później słyszę narzekania ile pieniędzy pochłania spłata zadłużenia.
Takie zjawiska obserwuję wokół siebie.

Ja zbudowałem dom za tyle na ile mogłem sobie pozwolić i bez brania kredytów.
Mam skromny ale wygodny dom i nie mam żadnych wieloletnich długów do spłacania. 

Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia w realizacji planów   :smile:

----------


## Mistic_2005

> *Witaj Mistic_2005*
> 
> widzę, że humor już się Ci poprawił. Ja zawsze powtarzam, że nie ma tego złego co by na dobre nie wyszło.
> 
> Pozdrowienia [/b]


Witaj przyjacielu  :Lol:  

No fakt, humor juz lepszy - ale kilkanaście dni temu nie było się z czego śmiać.
Masz rację: nie ma tego złego...

Życie to ciągła "układanka" nie zawsze dane puzle pasują w to miejsce w któe nam się wydaje, ze pasują.

Miałem trochę pracy więc jakiś czas tylko czytałem - ale teraz znowu mam ochotę pisać i pytać.

A co u Ciebie  :Wink2:  AMP????

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Mistic_2005

> Napisał Mistic_2005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał andre59
> 
> ...


Faktycznie to jest róznica - budujesz za swoje ciężko zarobione pieniądze czy za te ktore będziesz musiał dopiero zarobić (kredyt).


Ja osobiście na działkę mam już pieniądzę (wiadoma sprawa z "wieśmakiem" który mnie porobił i teraz czekam na nowe miejsce do życia  :Wink2:  ).
Na dom będę miał ze sprzedaży mieszkania + preewizydwane dochody z mojej firmy poligraficznej (do budowy powinieniem uzbierać około 40 tys. zł - jesień 2007 roku). Kredyt jeśli go wogóle wezmę to max 20 tys.
Niegdy nie brałem kredytu i trochę nie jestem za tym no ale jeśli będzie trzeba to te 20 tys. to nie majątek - powinieniem spłacić w miarę szybko.


Pozdrawiam  :Lol:

----------


## AMP

> A co u Ciebie  AMP????


Humor ok, choć w naszym "kochanym" kraju już same przygotowania do budowy mogą niemałych stresów sprawić.
Budować będziemy w okolicy, gdzie większość inwestorów uzyskała pozwolenie na budowę, gdy funkcjonował stary plan przestrzennego zagospodarowania terenu - generalnie wolno było prawie wszystko. Ja wystąpiłem o pozwolonie już w nowej rzeczywistości (pisałem już o moim dachu - dom parterowy, a my musimy mieć dach min 35st   :Evil:  , ale uparłem się na parterowy i taki będzie. Natomiast teraz okazało się że muszę (jako jedyny na osiedlu!!!) stawiać dom na linii obowiązującej zabudowy - którą poprowadzono 10 m od granicy działki (w poprzednim planie jej nie było) - mam wjazd od południa i chciałem przesunąć dom w głąb działki, aby mieć południowy ogród, a w tym układzie to będę miał kawałek z przodu i ogród północny   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  

Teoretycznie mógłbym iść z tym do wojewody, ale nie mam już na to czasu, muszę się w tym roku wyprowadzić z domu, który wynajmujemy.

I tłumaczę sobie : nie ma tego złego...   :cool:  


A co do tematu poruszonego odnośnie finansowania budowy.
Moim zdaniem mając własne środki, dużo korzystniej jest je ulokować w TFI na dłuższy okres czasu (min 5 lat) a budowę finansować z kredytu (już na samej różnicy w oprocentowaniu kredytów hipotecznych a generowanych przez TFI zyskach zarabia się bardzo konkretne pieniądze).
Tym bardziej, że mamy teraz pomoc państwa w postaci dofinanswania odsetek kedytów hipotecznych (bardzo ciekawie to wychodzi) a dotyczy większości osób z tego wątku (budowany dom nie może być większy niż 140m2 użytkowej)

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Mistic_2005

> Napisał Mistic_2005
> 
> A co u Ciebie  AMP????
> 
> 
> Humor ok, choć w naszym "kochanym" kraju już same przygotowania do budowy mogą niemałych stresów sprawić.
> Budować będziemy w okolicy, gdzie większość inwestorów uzyskała pozwolenie na budowę, gdy funkcjonował stary plan przestrzennego zagospodarowania terenu - generalnie wolno było prawie wszystko. Ja wystąpiłem o pozwolonie już w nowej rzeczywistości (pisałem już o moim dachu - dom parterowy, a my musimy mieć dach min 35st   , ale uparłem się na parterowy i taki będzie. Natomiast teraz okazało się że muszę (jako jedyny na osiedlu!!!) stawiać dom na linii obowiązującej zabudowy - którą poprowadzono 10 m od granicy działki (w poprzednim planie jej nie było) - mam wjazd od południa i chciałem przesunąć dom w głąb działki, aby mieć południowy ogród, a w tym układzie to będę miał kawałek z przodu i ogród północny     
> 
> Teoretycznie mógłbym iść z tym do wojewody, ale nie mam już na to czasu, muszę się w tym roku wyprowadzić z domu, który wynajmujemy.
> ...




AMP rozumiem twoje udręki z naszą biurokracją - kiedyś pracowałem w Urzędzie Skarbowym i trochę się naoglądałem i nasłuchałem.

Trzymam kciuki za to żeby wszystko się udało  :Lol:  

Ostatnio naczytałem się sporo na temat taniego budowania domu i rozumienia słowa "pod klucz". Postanowiłem założyć na forum osobny POST: "Rozumienie słowa pod klucz - tanie budowanie". Zajrzyj tam czasem - toje opinie będą na pewno cenne  :Lol:  


Pozdrawiam

----------


## mirkan

Mistic_2005

Badanie gruntu zrobiłam zanim kupiłam działkę. Tak umówiłam się ze sprzedającym, ponieważ piwnica była jednym z kryteriów budowy domu.

Już gdzieś o tym pisałam. Zanim podjęłam jakiekolwiek działania dotyczące budowy domu sporządziłam listę założeń. Ot, taki mały koncert życzeń. Jednym z nich była piwnica, i aby ją mieć i to bez problemów szukałam działki z odpowiednim poziomem wód gruntowych.

Zresztą nie było to jedyne działanie mające mnie uchronić przed nietrafioną inwestycją. Zanim podpisałam akt notarialny kupna działki:
1. wykonałam badanie geotechniczne gruntu - woda poniżej 4 m
2. otrzymałam warunki przyłącza energetycznego i wodno-kanalizacyjnego - nie muszę budować sieci
3. otrzymałam warunki zabudowy - mogę zbudować taki dom jaki chciałam
4. uzyskałam zgodę Agencji Nieruchomości Rolnych (przysługiwało jej prawo pierwokupu) - działka może być moja

Fakt, miałam dużo szczęścia, że sprzedający chciał na to wszystko czekać.

Życzę takiego szczęścia wszystkim budującym

----------


## rofmaniak

tak czytam i czytam rozne opinie na tym forum i zastanawiam sie - czy brac kredyt na budowe domu , czy powoli etapami budowac swoje 4 katy?

Patrzac na szalejace ceny materialow budowlanych to raczej wartoby bylo skusic sie na kredyt , ale znowu splacac to przez kilkanascie lat.... - i jak tu byc madrym?Oczywiscie zawsdze jest ryzyko ze cos nie pojdzie po naszej mysli , albo jakos w zyciu sie nie ulozy i wtedy moga byc problemy ze splacaniem kredytu!!!
Powiem szczerze ze troche boje sie tej opcji (brania kredytu) , ale z drugiej strony jak ceny beda w takim tepie rosly to nie nadaze z pracowaniem na materialy budowlane!!!

co o tym myslicie - wypowiedzcie sie co zrobilibyscie na moim miejscu!!!

wasze opinie beda bardzo cenne!!!

pozdrawiam i zapraszam do dyskusji - bo ja tez chce miec tani dom - to jest moje "male" marzenie :smile: 

pozdrawiam!!!

----------


## andre59

Z kredytem pewnie wybudujesz szybciej ale czy taniej?
Bank musi na Twojej inwestycji zarobić.

----------


## pawllo29

drodzy koledzy wydaje mi się że 100 tysi może być mało na domek o pow. 80 m2. Planuję budowe trochę większego 120 m2 + przyklejony garaż z pom. gosp. Z wstępnych wyliczeń ( z kalkulatorem się nie rozstaje) przy dużym wkładzie pracy własnej i moich "czarnych braci" stan surowy otwarty będzie kosztował ok 90 tysi.Obecnie  zak. stan 0, koszt to ok 20. Wstępne koszt do stanu otwrtego
- ściana z betonu kom. 24 + 15 cm steropianu ( w II etapie)
- prosty 2-spadowy dach, blachodachówka średniej klasy, folia i roborta ok 22tysi 
- murarze( szt 2) 14 tysi z ustawieniem krokwi + pomocnik we własnym zakresie czyli ja+przyjaciele.roboty na 2 tygodnie  ze stropem + 2tyg góra i krokwie.
- strop teriva o pow. ok 80 m2 ok 8-tysi
- drewno ok 8 tysi
- beton kom (Felbet)+cegła na kominy 16 tysi
- POSTAWIĆ WŁASNY DOM BAZZCENNE

----------


## mayland

Kredyt to bardzo indywidualna sprawa. Ja wiem, że napewno go wezmę. I to nie na krótko. Planuję nawet na 30 lat. Chcę mieć małą ratę i nie mieć co miesiąc bata nad głową, że muszę spłacić wysoką ratę. W miarę możliwości bedę spłacać większe raty. Ale to JA będę decydować czy chcę płacić więcej. Po jakimś okresie np. roku czy 3 latach idę do banku i dokonują ponownego przeliczenia. Wtedy skracają mi okres kredytowania. Dla mnie to rozwiązanie jest super. Nie obawiam się kredytu. Zmieniły się czasy. Warunki kredytowe są znacznie korzystniejsze. Na upartego mogłabym postawić dom za gotówkę ale... po co? Nie chcę kombinować przez najbliższe lata jak wygospodarować kasę na wakacje czy nowy samochód bo muszę kończyć dom. Chcę spokojnie, normalnie żyć, a nie skrobać się z każdym wydatkiem. To moje zdanie i moja decyzja.  Wiele osób postąpi  inaczej i pewnie każdy ma swoją rację, bo jak napisałam na wstępie postu, kredyt to bardzo indywidualna sprawa...  :smile:

----------


## Mistic_2005

> tak czytam i czytam rozne opinie na tym forum i zastanawiam sie - czy brac kredyt na budowe domu , czy powoli etapami budowac swoje 4 katy?
> 
> Patrzac na szalejace ceny materialow budowlanych to raczej wartoby bylo skusic sie na kredyt , ale znowu splacac to przez kilkanascie lat.... - i jak tu byc madrym?Oczywiscie zawsdze jest ryzyko ze cos nie pojdzie po naszej mysli , albo jakos w zyciu sie nie ulozy i wtedy moga byc problemy ze splacaniem kredytu!!!
> Powiem szczerze ze troche boje sie tej opcji (brania kredytu) , ale z drugiej strony jak ceny beda w takim tepie rosly to nie nadaze z pracowaniem na materialy budowlane!!!
> 
> co o tym myslicie - wypowiedzcie sie co zrobilibyscie na moim miejscu!!!
> 
> wasze opinie beda bardzo cenne!!!
> 
> ...



Najcenniejsze w twoim poście jest stwierdzenie: "Marzenia należy spełniać" - jestem takiego samego zdania.
 :Wink2:  

Co do kredytu to miałem podobny dylemat. Działka za gotówkę, budowa ze sprzedaży mieszkania(wysoki standard) oraz reszty odłożonej na"kupce" może zabraknąc mi 20-30 tys. (zależy od wyposażenia domu).
Nie wiem ale chyba będę musiał ta częśc pożyczyć w banku.

Ja też podziwiam ludzi, którzy budują cały dom z kredytu - są bardzo odważni spłącając go przez np. 30 lat - kto z nas wie czy i gdzie będzie pracował za np. 2-3 lata a co dopiero za 20. Jaka będzie nasza sytuacja finasowa. 
No ale marzenia trzeba spełniać - czasem nawet takim kosztem.

Pamiętaj - lepiej w życiu jesć małą łyżką i powoli się najeść niż dużą i po chwili się zachłysnąć.



Pozdrawiam

----------


## Anher1968

ja osobiście nie dziwie się ludziom którzy buduja na kredyt ponieważ za czynsz w blkou też muszą płacić i nic z tego nie maja ja pomimo tego ze mieszkanie jest własnościowe co miesiąc płace 400zł i co z tego mam nic wiec wolałabym wziąśc kredyt 100 tyś i płacić po 6000zł raty i mieć własny kawałek ziemi a takie pieniądze jak ktoś jest zaradny to zarobi zbierając złom .

----------


## Mistic_2005

> ja osobiście nie dziwie się ludziom którzy buduja na kredyt ponieważ za czynsz w blkou też muszą płacić i nic z tego nie maja ja pomimo tego ze mieszkanie jest własnościowe co miesiąc płace 400zł i co z tego mam nic wiec wolałabym wziąśc kredyt 100 tyś i płacić po 6000zł raty i mieć własny kawałek ziemi a takie pieniądze jak ktoś jest zaradny to zarobi zbierając złom .


No tak mnie na taką odwagę nie stać więc najpierw uzbierałem a teraz myślę o budowie.
Ale masz rację - ja też płacę teraz 400 zł za czynsz + inne opłaty i ..... a zresztą sam wiesz jak to jest mieszkać w bloku. Co z tego, że każde pomieszczenie wyremontowałem i wpompowałem łącznie przez 2 lata ponad 50 tys. zł. Gdybym był odwazniejszy wcześniej pewnie pisałbym ze swojego ogródka lub tarasu a tak siedzę przed laptopem w bloku gdzie słychać sąsiadów (trzaskanie drzwiami itp.) i myślę sobie, że za rok będę miał ich tylko w ..... (we wspomnieniach)  :Lol:  


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Mistic_2005

Wszystkich, którzy myślą o budowie domu do 170 tys. zł i chcą pogadać o pojęciu "pod klucz" - prosze o opinię
Marzenia warto spełniać!!!

Oto link:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=96305




Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:

----------


## mirkan

Decyzję, czy budować z kredytu każdy podejmuje sam. Ja wezmę kredyt i powiedziałabym nawet, że bardzo duży. Raczej się nie boję. Jak dojdę do wniosku, że rata jest zbyt wysoka, to sprzedam mieszkanie i spłacę część kredytu. Obawy o pracę - zawsze jest ryzyko, że możemy ją stracić. Dlatego banki oferują ubezpieczenie od utraty pracy. Np. w w moim banku za 4% raty można takie ubezpieczenie wykupić. W przypadku, gdy zwolnią mnie z pracy, to przez 12 m-cy towarzystwo ubezpieczeniowe spłaca za mnie raty, a ja mam spokojną głowę, że bank nie będzie mnie ścigał o spłatę zaległości.
Poza tym mój bank oferuje kredytobiorcom bezpłatne ubezpieczenie na życie przez cały okres kredytowania. Suma ubezpieczenia równa jest aktualnej kwocie zadłużenia (maksymalna kwota kredytu 350 tys. zł). Ubezpieczenie obejmuje zgon naturalny, zgon w wyniku nieszczęśliwego wypadku oraz całkowitą utratę zdolności do pracy w wyniku nieszczęśliwego wypadku. Gdy zaistnieje któreś z tych zdarzeń, to towarzystwo ubezpieczeniowe spłaca mój kredyt, a moja rodzina ma dom bez dlugów. Warunek - kredyt nie może być z zaległościami.

Przy takim zabezpieczeniu mogę spać spokojnie a nadwyżki finansowe lokować w funduszach i zarabiać.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Mistic_2005

> Decyzję, czy budować z kredytu każdy podejmuje sam. Ja wezmę kredyt i powiedziałabym nawet, że bardzo duży. Raczej się nie boję. Jak dojdę do wniosku, że rata jest zbyt wysoka, to sprzedam mieszkanie i spłacę część kredytu. Obawy o pracę - zawsze jest ryzyko, że możemy ją stracić. Dlatego banki oferują ubezpieczenie od utraty pracy. Np. w w moim banku za 4% raty można takie ubezpieczenie wykupić. W przypadku, gdy zwolnią mnie z pracy, to przez 12 m-cy towarzystwo ubezpieczeniowe spłaca za mnie raty, a ja mam spokojną głowę, że bank nie będzie mnie ścigał o spłatę zaległości.
> Poza tym mój bank oferuje kredytobiorcom bezpłatne ubezpieczenie na życie przez cały okres kredytowania. Suma ubezpieczenia równa jest aktualnej kwocie zadłużenia (maksymalna kwota kredytu 350 tys. zł). Ubezpieczenie obejmuje zgon naturalny, zgon w wyniku nieszczęśliwego wypadku oraz całkowitą utratę zdolności do pracy w wyniku nieszczęśliwego wypadku. Gdy zaistnieje któreś z tych zdarzeń, to towarzystwo ubezpieczeniowe spłaca mój kredyt, a moja rodzina ma dom bez dlugów. Warunek - kredyt nie może być z zaległościami.
> 
> Przy takim zabezpieczeniu mogę spać spokojnie a nadwyżki finansowe lokować w funduszach i zarabiać.
> 
> Pozdrawiam



Chyba, że twój bank zniknie tak jak Bank Staropolski.
 :Lol:  

Żartowałem.

Ja wolę żyć spokojnie bez kredytu a pieniądze, które będziesz musiał oddać z tych pożyczonych 350 tys. - liczyłeś???/ Pozyczasz 350 spłacasz 400 tys.

Ja zainwestuję w moją córeczkę, wycieczki, może kupię lepszy samochód, jakąś działkę w górach lub nad morzem - nie wiem ale podziwiam Cię za kredyt przez 30 lat.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mirkan

Mistic_2005

Napisałam, że każdy podejmuje takie decyzje, które uważa, że są dla niego najkorzystniejsze.
Ile będzie mnie kosztował kredyt wiem, bo liczyłam. I tę decyzję podejmuję całkowicie świadomie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Mistic_2005

> Mistic_2005
> 
> Napisałam, że każdy podejmuje takie decyzje, które uważa, że są dla niego najkorzystniejsze.
> Ile będzie mnie kosztował kredyt wiem, bo liczyłam. I tę decyzję podejmuję całkowicie świadomie.
> 
> Pozdrawiam



Wiem i szanuję to - będę ci dopingował.
Trzymaj się!


Pozdrawiam

----------


## pluszku

> tak czytam i czytam rozne opinie na tym forum i zastanawiam sie - czy brac kredyt na budowe domu , czy powoli etapami budowac swoje 4 katy?
> 
> Patrzac na szalejace ceny materialow budowlanych to raczej wartoby bylo skusic sie na kredyt , ale znowu splacac to przez kilkanascie lat.... - i jak tu byc madrym?Oczywiscie zawsdze jest ryzyko ze cos nie pojdzie po naszej mysli , albo jakos w zyciu sie nie ulozy i wtedy moga byc problemy ze splacaniem kredytu!!!
> Powiem szczerze ze troche boje sie tej opcji (brania kredytu) , ale z drugiej strony jak ceny beda w takim tepie rosly to nie nadaze z pracowaniem na materialy budowlane!!!
> 
> co o tym myslicie - wypowiedzcie sie co zrobilibyscie na moim miejscu!!!
> 
> wasze opinie beda bardzo cenne!!!
> 
> ...


Koszt budowy domu rosnie rokrocznie ponad 10 % a koszt kredytu to 5 %.
Przy takim histerycznym rynku jak jest obecnie - wszystkie plany moga wziasc w leb.

----------


## kamionkal

ja wezmę kredyt, po części z musu, ale chyba i tak jest to oplacalna opcja. kilka przykladow:

1) ktos napisal, ze pozyczasz np 300tys a oddajesz 400 tys. Jasne, ale pamiętajmy o wartości pieniądza dziś i za 30 lat. uzwgledniając stopę inflacji z paru ostatnich lat i oprocentowanie w bankach, moim zdaniem kredyty hipoteczne nie są obecnie b. drogie...
2) rosnące ceny materiałów i robocizny (pewnie trend sie jeszcze pare lat itrzyma) - ktoś kto 2 lata temu sprężył się i zbudowal na kredyt zamiast rozkładać budowę na x lat w zależności od napływu gotówki już może czuć się wygrany kiedy spojrzy na dzisiejsze cenniki.
3) wzrost cen nieruchomości i ich wartości. W przypadku czarnego scenariusza braku środków na spłatę kredytu można chyba sprzedać obciążoną kredytem nieruchomość. zresztą moż ejestem nawiny, ale chyba bankowi też barziej zależy żeby się z nami dogadać, niż chrzanić się zprzejmowaniem nieruchomości i jej sprzedawaniem.
4) prz obecnym koszcie kredytu (powiedzmy między 3 a 6% zależnie od waluty) często bardziej opłaca się wziąć kredyt (i to na długo, np. 30 lat) a nadwyżkę jaką mamy inwestować - wysoce możlwie że zysk przekroczyoprocentowanie 5redytu
5) last but not least - chcę jak najszybciej być na swoim i latem wyjść w gaciach do ogródka i wypić zimne piwko w fotelu  :wink:

----------


## pluszku

> ja wezmę kredyt, po części z musu, ale chyba i tak jest to oplacalna opcja. kilka przykladow:
> 
> 1) ktos napisal, ze pozyczasz np 300tys a oddajesz 400 tys. Jasne, ale pamiętajmy o wartości pieniądza dziś i za 30 lat. uzwgledniając stopę inflacji z paru ostatnich lat i oprocentowanie w bankach, moim zdaniem kredyty hipoteczne nie są obecnie b. drogie...
> 2) rosnące ceny materiałów i robocizny (pewnie trend sie jeszcze pare lat itrzyma) - ktoś kto 2 lata temu sprężył się i zbudowal na kredyt zamiast rozkładać budowę na x lat w zależności od napływu gotówki już może czuć się wygrany kiedy spojrzy na dzisiejsze cenniki.
> 3) wzrost cen nieruchomości i ich wartości. W przypadku czarnego scenariusza braku środków na spłatę kredytu można chyba sprzedać obciążoną kredytem nieruchomość. zresztą moż ejestem nawiny, ale chyba bankowi też barziej zależy żeby się z nami dogadać, niż chrzanić się zprzejmowaniem nieruchomości i jej sprzedawaniem.
> 4) prz obecnym koszcie kredytu (powiedzmy między 3 a 6% zależnie od waluty) często bardziej opłaca się wziąć kredyt (i to na długo, np. 30 lat) a nadwyżkę jaką mamy inwestować - wysoce możlwie że zysk przekroczyoprocentowanie 5redytu
> 5) last but not least - chcę jak najszybciej być na swoim i latem wyjść w gaciach do ogródka i wypić zimne piwko w fotelu


Sadzac po ilosci postow - nie masz duzego doswiadczenia na forum.
Zgadzam sie z 4 pierwszymi punktami - lecz nie z piatym. 
Spiesz sie z budowa - lecz buduj przez 2 lata. Tak by dom przezimowal w stanie surowym. Dlaczego ? - polecam lekture forum.

----------


## kamionkal

Dzięki, pluszku, za wskazówkę. Faktycznie nie udzielałem się dużo na forum - aczkolwiek zgadzam się z Tobą. Budowe zacząłem w zeszłym roku, a lato. gacie i piwo raczej w perspektywie 2008  :smile:

----------


## Anher1968

ja działkę kupuję za gotówkę z 40 tysięcy uzbieram ze środów własnych czyli sprzedazy mieszkania posiadam tez ksiązeczkę mieszkaniowa wiec licze ze tam tez bedzie z 20 tyś a reszte wezme kredyt mam nadziej ze 100 tyś to bedzie wystarczająca kwota na zamieszkanie wszystkie prace bede roobił sam a to mój domek

http://www.z500.pl/index.php?projekt=12&ogolne=1

----------


## ANDIX

To nie jest tani dom i do tego o konstrukcji dość złożonej. Nie aadzę, aby udało Ci się zejść ponizej 180 000 zł. Jeśli będziesz chicał dodatkowo wykonać piwnice, to koszt domu wzrośnie znacząco. Z tanich domów prponuję np z ATRIUM ale zdecydowanie parterowy, bez poddasza użytkowego i bez piwnic. Pooglądaj typu "dworkowego". Sporo wybudowanych, a prezentują się doskonale.

----------


## carringtontomas

> To nie jest tani dom i do tego o konstrukcji dość złożonej. Nie aadzę, aby udało Ci się zejść ponizej 180 000 zł. Jeśli będziesz chicał dodatkowo wykonać piwnice, to koszt domu wzrośnie znacząco. Z tanich domów prponuję np z ATRIUM ale zdecydowanie parterowy, bez poddasza użytkowego i bez piwnic. Pooglądaj typu "dworkowego". Sporo wybudowanych, a prezentują się doskonale.


Mój domek (link w podpisie) w stanie surowym otwartym bez piwnic, z więźbą prefabrykowaną (oszczędność na niewykonywaniu stropu) wyniesie ok. 40-45 tys . Narazie stan "0" 13 000, pustak Kozłowicki 6500 (kupiony jeszcze w grudniu) więżba zx montażem 12 000, dachówka Braas 8200 Budowa systemem gospodarczym. 
Fachowiec tylko do pokrycia dachu.

Dodatkowo kupiłem już okna (w zeszłym roku z dużym rabatem) w Oknoplaście Kraków wraz z roletami zewnętrznymi za 10 400.

----------


## rofmaniak

wiem ze kredyt jest indywidualna sprawa i kazdy kredytobiorca rozpatrywany jest indywidualnie!!! Dlatego tez w tym tygodniu pobiegam troche po bankach i dowiem sie co i jak z tymi kredytami. Dziekuje wszystkim za opinie - byly cenne :smile: 

A marzenia nalezy spelniac - i wlasnie zamierzam spelnic swoje :smile: 

-dzialka juz jest - piekna 32 ary
-woda na dzialce 
-prad juz w trakcie uzbrajania
-teraz tylko czekam na zaadaptowanie projektu do warunkow lokalnych
- no i pozniej zgoda na budowe 

 i nareszcie prace typowo budowlane , a nie tylko latanie po roznych instytucjach i zalatwianie wszystkiego - hehe no oczywiscie bede musial poszukac kierownika budowy - ale to juz male piwo (ojca kolega ma uprawnienia).

pozdrawiam wszystkich i dzieki za opinie :smile:

----------


## pelsona

Witam,
Na początku myślałem o kredycie rzędu 150.000 zł na budowę domu jednorodzinnego o pow.ok 140m2. Okazało się to fikcją i mrzonką w zetknięciu z rzeczywistością, do czasu kiedy bank zażyczył sobie kosztorys elementów scalonych na swoich drukach na budowę domu. Zabawiłem się w realną wycenę korzystając z różnych źródeł i wyszło mi przy naprawdę bardzo ostrożnym liczeniu, zakładając minimalne ceny robocizny i materiałów ok. 240.000zł. Dodając do tego jeszcze jakieś kwoty wolne czy ewentualne zadłużenia jak nic wychodzi ok. 300.000 zł.
Dużo ludzi pisało wcześniej na forum o tym jaki błąd zrobili przy braniu kredytu i zwierzali się, że jakby mieli brać jeszcze raz kredyt to wzieli by większy bo potem z reguły brakuje na wykończenie i trzeba zaciągać drugi i płacić dwie raty. Pozatym kredytu nie można brać na zbyt długi okres czasu bo spłaca się praktycznie same odsetki a rata wyraźnie nie maleje. Wiem, że duży kredyt i szybka spłata to dwie sprzeczności ale każdy zna swoje możliwości i przy pomocy kalkulatora kredytowego można wyliczyć sobie bez problemu odpowiednie raty na jakie go stać i od tego uzależnić wysokość kredytu. 
Podobno męższczyznę poznaje się po tym jak kończy, nie zaczyna. Tak więc nie sztuka zacząć i rozbabrać budowę i zostawić nie dokończoną a zakończyć dzieło i się nim cieszyć. 
Reasumując, kredyty a właściwie ich oprocentowanie sięgneły dna, także brać jak dają a i tak wszystkiego się w życiu nie przewidzi. Jest podobno Ruskie przysłowie, uważam trafne: nie ryzykujesz nie pijesz szampana.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich kredytobiorców i zaznaczam że nie jestem żadnym agitatorem bankowym.

----------


## jacekot

Powiem tak mam znajomego który wybudował dom 150 m2 powierzni całkowitej (75 parter + 75 poddasze) , dach czterospadowy dachówka IBF , technologia Ytong sciana jednowarstwowa . Koszt budowy 200 tys z pwłnym wyposarzeniam , kominek , co , piec , okna , płaytki , deski na podłogach , wyposarzenie kuchni , sprzet itd. Licząc wyszło go  1350 zł 1m2 . ALe od stanu surowego , 95% prac wykonał sam (przez rok nie pracował). Budował 3 lata temu .

Do czego zmierzam :
Dziś nie wybudowałby tego domu za te same pieniądze bo wszystko zdrożało a dwa pewnie nie miałby tyle wolnego czasu . 

I jeszcze jedno jeśli ktoś się pyta czy zbuduje taki dom xxx za tyle xxx to znaczy ze nie ma rozeznania w temacie budowy( bo gdy wiedział o co w tym chodzi to sam byłby w stanie policzyć mniej wiecej jaki jest koszt takiego domu) A jeśli się nie zna to będzie musiał za to zapłacić innym . 

Weżmy jeszcze jeden aspekt pod uwagę , ze budowa domu 120 będzie tansza niż 140 ale koszt metra kwadratowego tego większego będzie tańszy . Bo czy budujesz mniejszy domek czy ciut większy i tak musisz kupić lub zbudować ten sam komin , ten sam piec , to samo wyposażenie , ta sama instalacja ilość okien drzwi może być taka sama .Oczywiście trzeba więcej wydać na ocieplenie ,wylewki , płytki , panele .

----------


## ANDIX

No właśnie, tak wygląda dom tani, co wcale nie znaczy, że zły. Kazdy dom jest piękny, jesli się go ładnie wykończy.

----------


## Anher1968

ja uważam że zmieszcze się a nawet powiedziałbym ze śa to kosty zawyżone jak na ten projekt mam zamiar zrobić d.ól najpierw a pozniej góre wszystkie prace oprócz elektyki robie sam nawet ogrzewanie wiec 100 tyś na materiał na tak dom to aż za wile najtańsze materiały co sądzicie 
http://www.z500.pl/index.php?projekt=12&ogolne=1

----------


## Edybre

Podziwiam ludzi biorących duże kredyty. Ja zamierzam wziąć 100 tys a odsetki wyniosą ponad 70 tyś (na 30 lat). To ile jest odsetek od np 250 tyś?  :ohmy:

----------


## Anher1968

zgadzam się z tym kreytem trzeba brać taki że jak nawet gdy straci się prace jest możliwośc wykąbinowania tych paru groszy

----------


## ANDIX

Stan surowy idzie lekko i dośc tanio. Koszty zaczynają sie przy wykonczeniówce i mało kto liczy te koszty na etapie zaczynania budowy. Kazdy, kto wybdował wie najlepiej jak drogie są instalacje. Tylko co i już ok. 20 000 nie Twoje. Głupie schody i każdy stopien to 150 zł, do tego kilkadziesiąt metrów listew, listeweczek. Niekonczące sie drobiazgi i kasa leci...

----------


## Mice

> Podziwiam ludzi biorących duże kredyty. Ja zamierzam wziąć 100 tys a odsetki wyniosą ponad 70 tyś (na 30 lat). To ile jest odsetek od np 250 tyś?


A ja podziwiam ludzi biorących kredyty na 30 lat  :Lol: 
Weź na 10 lat to będzie mniej do spłacania, ja biorę duży kredyt ale na mniej lat i zapłacę tyle samo odsetek co Ty  :Wink2:

----------


## Edybre

> Napisał Edybre
> 
> Podziwiam ludzi biorących duże kredyty. Ja zamierzam wziąć 100 tys a odsetki wyniosą ponad 70 tyś (na 30 lat). To ile jest odsetek od np 250 tyś? 
> 
> 
> A ja podziwiam ludzi biorących kredyty na 30 lat 
> Weź na 10 lat to będzie mniej do spłacania, ja biorę duży kredyt ale na mniej lat i zapłacę tyle samo odsetek co Ty


No tak, to pewnie prawda ale nie każdy może płacic ponad 2000 miesięcznie raty.

----------


## Mistic_2005

> Podziwiam ludzi biorących duże kredyty. Ja zamierzam wziąć 100 tys a odsetki wyniosą ponad 70 tyś (na 30 lat). To ile jest odsetek od np 250 tyś?



O stary rozumiem, że czasem można nie mieć wyjścia żeby zrealizować swoje marzenia i tzreba zaciągnąc kredyt ale żeby 100 tys. brać na 30 lat i oddać prawie 70%  :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   Będzie boleć.

Zastanów się może lepiej po 15 latach mieć spokój - rata nie będzie pewnie aż tak duża.  :Wink2:  


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Mistic_2005

> Stan surowy idzie lekko i dośc tanio. Koszty zaczynają sie przy wykonczeniówce i mało kto liczy te koszty na etapie zaczynania budowy. Kazdy, kto wybdował wie najlepiej jak drogie są instalacje. Tylko co i już ok. 20 000 nie Twoje. Głupie schody i każdy stopien to 150 zł, do tego kilkadziesiąt metrów listew, listeweczek. Niekonczące sie drobiazgi i kasa leci...


No tak masz rację - postawić mury to nie problem - filozofia prawie żadna, koszty też nie duże.
Wykończeniówka to dopiero wydatek - bo każdy detal kosztuje.'

Ale jak się chce (mierz zamiary na możliwości) to zawsze i na każdym etapie budowy można "oszczędzić"  :Lol:   od cen kosztorysu.

Gorzej jak doradza kilka osób to ..... (łatwiej doradzac - gorzej wydawać).


Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:

----------


## Mice

> Napisał Mice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Edybre
> 
> ...


No bez jaj, 2k pln miesięcznie to jakbyś wziął na jakieś 6 lat max   :Wink2:

----------


## ANDIX

Kiedyś sobie powiedziałem, ze jak odsetki spadną poniżej 10 %, to biorę się za budowę. tak tez się stało. Mieszkam już 3 rok i nie żałuję decyzji. Będę płacił jeszcze 20 lat, ale już dziś 450 zł miesięcznie, to niezbyt wygórowane obciążenie dla budżetu domowego. Nie trzeba się bać kredytu i nie ma co tak liczyć, ile ogólnie zapłacisz tych odsetek. Policz, na ile Cię stać płacić miesięcznie i do tego dobierz wartość kredytu na 25 czy też 30 lat. Dolicz środki własne i juz wiesz, na co możesz sobie pozwolić.

----------


## ANDIX

Jak podjąłęm decyzję o budowie domu, to nie miałem nawet połowy tej kwoty, co Ty. Od nikogo nie dostałem wsparcia finansowego. Kredytu wziąłem 60 000. W trzy sezony z synem i wydatnej pomocy brata wybudowałem i wykończyłem w całości dom parterowy z podadszem użytkowym o wym 10x 9m z przybudowanym garażem 6 x 4 m. Mieszkam 3 rok. 
Uda Ci się, bo tego chcesz. Jeśli sam zamierzasz dużo robić, to proponuję oglądnij piękny dom typu dworkowego GL-118.  -(nie dali mi zgody na jego budowę na mojej działce) Bardzo prosta i tania konstrukcja, a budynek robi niesamowite wrażenie. Stoi ich kilka na naszym terenie, a każdy jak z bajki.

----------


## Tomek_W

> Jak podjąłęm decyzję o budowie domu, to nie miałem nawet połowy tej kwoty, co Ty. Od nikogo nie dostałem wsparcia finansowego. Kredytu wziąłem 60 000. W trzy sezony z synem i wydatnej pomocy brata wybudowałem i wykończyłem w całości dom parterowy z podadszem użytkowym o wym 10x 9m z przybudowanym garażem 6 x 4 m. Mieszkam 3 rok. 
> Uda Ci się, bo tego chcesz. Jeśli sam zamierzasz dużo robić, to proponuję oglądnij piękny dom typu dworkowego GL-118.  -(nie dali mi zgody na jego budowę na mojej działce) Bardzo prosta i tania konstrukcja, a budynek robi niesamowite wrażenie. Stoi ich kilka na naszym terenie, a każdy jak z bajki.


Rzeczywiście bardzo ładny domek. Podoba mi się zwłaszcza w lustrzanym odbiciu  :smile:   ze względu na usytuowanie na mojej działce  :big grin:  
Ja póki co jestem na etapie ''Domu pod jarząbem"
[url]http://www.archon.pl/index.php?act=12&sid=m40e94cdb7af6bhttp://<br />
<br />
Też wydaje mi...linka... :lol:

----------


## ANDIX

Mądry wybór. Sporo mozesz zrobić sam, a w takiej kostrukcji domu trudno coś sknocić. Jak się zdecydujesz na budowę, daj cynk na [email protected] to podam Ci o co należy zadbać, aby dom był niesamowicie cieplutki i w ogóle kilka rad, które nasuneły mi się przy budowaniu własnymi rękami swojego domu.

----------


## Tomek_W

Kupa  :Confused:  Nie udało się  :Confused:  
Pomimo, że brunet to czuję się jak ''blądynek''
 :big grin:  
T.

----------


## jezzmam

szybkie pytanko:
Ile może kosztować ocieplenie 10cm styropianem 180m2 ściany ??

i jeszcze jedno pytanko: Jeśli ekipa "upiera" się murowac zgodnie z projektem(po adaptacji) i w tymże projekcie jest ściana zewnętrzna dwuwarstwowa to czy ekipa może odmówić zrobienia tej "drugiej" warstwy--styropian ??

----------


## Gens

> Mądry wybór. Sporo mozesz zrobić sam, a w takiej kostrukcji domu trudno coś sknocić. Jak się zdecydujesz na budowę, daj cynk na [email protected] to podam Ci o co należy zadbać, aby dom był niesamowicie cieplutki i w ogóle kilka rad, które nasuneły mi się przy budowaniu własnymi rękami swojego domu.


Andix, dlaczego tutaj nie napiszesz tych rad? Przecież niech wszyscy zainteresowani skorzystają, a nie tylko wybrańcy  :smile:

----------


## Mistic_2005

i jeszcze jedno pytanko: Jeśli ekipa "upiera" się murowac zgodnie z projektem(po adaptacji) i w tymże projekcie jest ściana zewnętrzna dwuwarstwowa to czy ekipa może odmówić zrobienia tej "drugiej" warstwy--styropian ??[/quote]


Zaraz zaraz - jak to ekipa się "upiera" to kto w końcu finasuje tą budowę oni czy ty????  :Roll:  
Jeśli ty to mają zrobic dokładnie tak jak im karzesz  :Lol:  .
W myśl, zasady: "Płacę to wymagam".


--------------------------------
Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:

----------


## BaB

Witam

Przymierzamy (mocno powiedziane   :smile:  ) się z żoną do budowy tego http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...1,61,opis.html domu. Miała by to być budowa systemem deweloperskim (0 wkładu własnych rąk). Czy ten sposób budowy jest dobry, oraz czy 240000 tys. to realna kwota za ten dom z wykończeniem wnętrz?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## HenoK

> i jeszcze jedno pytanko: Jeśli ekipa "upiera" się murowac zgodnie z projektem(po adaptacji) i w tymże projekcie jest ściana zewnętrzna dwuwarstwowa to czy ekipa może odmówić zrobienia tej "drugiej" warstwy--styropian ??


Aby tego typu problemów musi być *precyzyjnie sporządzona umowa*, zawierająca między innymi dokładny zakres robót do wykonania.

Jeżeli w umowie zakres robót nie jest określony, to teoretycznie do czasu zapłaty za wykonaną robotę Ty masz przewagę nad wykonawcą. Jednak równie dobrze sprawa może skończyć się w sądzie, dla którego podstawą będzie umowa sporządzona na piśmie.

Jako przykład może posłużyć dosyć dobrze sporządzona UMOWA KAROLINY lub  UMOWY FUGAS.

----------


## Anher1968

andix to pokaz swój projekt domu bo ja też chcę wybudować sam dom a może macie jakieś propozycje z gotowych projektów które są proste w samodzielnej budowie

----------


## Anher1968

a co sądzicie o tym projekcie jak sadzicie jakie koszty bo nie wiem na który się zdecydować oba beda realizowane etapami

http://www.domnahoryzoncie.pl/pl/ind...id=2&projekt=8
czy

http://www.z500.pl/index.php?projekt=12&ogolne=1

----------


## HenoK

> a co sądzicie o tym projekcie jak sadzicie jakie koszty bo nie wiem na który się zdecydować oba beda realizowane etapami
> 
> ......
> 
> czy
> 
> http://www.z500.pl/index.php?projekt=12&ogolne=1


Ktoś tu zaszalał z baaaaardzo długim linkiem. 
Nie prościej taki : http://www.domnahoryzoncie.pl/pl/ind...id=2&projekt=8 
albo jeszcze lepiej Wrzos - 99.9 m˛
Oba domki bardzo małe, proste i przez to powinny być tanie w budowie.

----------


## Anher1968

pewnie ze prościej tylko ja nie wiedziałem jak tozrobić aby było tak proszę o opinie  na temat tych projektów który tańszy itd
http://www.z500.pl/index.php?projekt=12&ogolne=1
lub
http://www.domnahoryzoncie.pl/pl/ind...id=2&projekt=8

----------


## gosia888

nie wiem który tańszy ale wrzos ładniejszy  :smile:

----------


## HenoK

> pewnie ze prościej tylko ja nie wiedziałem jak tozrobić aby było tak proszę o opinie  na temat tych projektów który tańszy itd
> http://www.z500.pl/index.php?projekt=12&ogolne=1
> lub
> http://www.domnahoryzoncie.pl/pl/ind...id=2&projekt=8


Przy zastosowaniu tych samych materiałów tańszy będzie Z12 - prostszy dach, brak dodatkowych dosyć drogich elementów wykończenia elewacji.

Popraw jeszcze ten zbyt długi link.
Po zalogowaniu pojawi się w Twoim poście przycisk 
(zaraz obok przycisku  ).
Po jego wybraniu będziesz mógł wykasować długi link i w jego miejsce wstawić krótszy.
Powodzenia   :smile:  .

----------


## Edybre

> Witam
> 
> Przymierzamy (mocno powiedziane   ) się z żoną do budowy tego http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...1,61,opis.html domu. Miała by to być budowa systemem deweloperskim (0 wkładu własnych rąk). Czy ten sposób budowy jest dobry, oraz czy 240000 tys. to realna kwota za ten dom z wykończeniem wnętrz?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Moim zdaniem systemem deweloperskim nie ma szans zmieścić się w tej kwocie. Nawet gospodarczo potrzebny byłby bardzo duży wkład pracy własnej a przy obecnych cenach materiałów to tanio znaczy znacznie więcej niż w poprzednim sezonie. Prosty przykład: w poprzednim sezonie płaciłam 35 zł za m kw ściany (poroton 24), teraz znajomi kupili beton komórkowy za 59 za metr i to po dużych znajomościach. Deweloperzy liczą sobie teraz 2500 za metr. I nie jest to stan całkowicie wykończony nie wspominając o przyłaczach, ogrodzie, podjeździe i ogrodzeniu.

----------


## BaB

> Napisał BaB
> 
> Witam
> 
> Przymierzamy (mocno powiedziane   ) się z żoną do budowy tego http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...1,61,opis.html domu. Miała by to być budowa systemem deweloperskim (0 wkładu własnych rąk). Czy ten sposób budowy jest dobry, oraz czy 240000 tys. to realna kwota za ten dom z wykończeniem wnętrz?
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> Moim zdaniem systemem deweloperskim nie ma szans zmieścić się w tej kwocie. Nawet gospodarczo potrzebny byłby bardzo duży wkład pracy własnej a przy obecnych cenach materiałów to tanio znaczy znacznie więcej niż w poprzednim sezonie. Prosty przykład: w poprzednim sezonie płaciłam 35 zł za m kw ściany (poroton 24), teraz znajomi kupili beton komórkowy za 59 za metr i to po dużych znajomościach. Deweloperzy liczą sobie teraz 2500 za metr. I nie jest to stan całkowicie wykończony nie wspominając o przyłaczach, ogrodzie, podjeździe i ogrodzeniu.


Czyli minimum 300000 zł bez działki i przyłączy, trzeba liczyć  :sad: . A jak wygląda sytuacja z budową domu szkieletowego, gdzie można o tym poczytać? Podobno wychodzi taniej niż murowany, ale czy to oznacza że jest gorszej jakości?

----------


## AMP

> A jak wygląda sytuacja z budową domu szkieletowego, gdzie można o tym poczytać? Podobno wychodzi taniej niż murowany, ale czy to oznacza że jest gorszej jakości?


Czy taniej? Jak ceny dalej tak będą szybować, a producenci ceramiki wstrzymywać towar w magazynach, to pewnie będzie taniej szkieletora postawić; obecnie porównywalny koszt.

Info - Grupa Drewnianego Szkieletu - termos/ekspres kawy i całą noc jest co czytać- - zapraszam  :smile:

----------


## BaB

> Info - Grupa Drewnianego Szkieletu - termos/ekspres kawy i całą noc jest co czytać- - zapraszam


Dziękuję już się wczytuje.

Pomijając cenę mam pytanie odnośnie prefabrykowanych domów keramzytowych np Praefa. Czy ktoś z tego budował i może się podzielić opiniami. Jest to też jeden z "szybkich sposobów" na wybudowanie domu.

----------


## ANDIX

Ja postawiłem powiększony nieco GL-123, do wym zewn. 10x9 m +garaż ale bez zbędnych ozdóbek (podpór na narożnikach drewnianych dekoracji na szczytach. Projekt ma mnóstwo zalet, bo jest jak mało który otwarty na potężne zmiany wnętrza. W środku zamiast schodów zabiegowych zrobiłem ze spocznikiem-bo to ważne przy częstym chodzeniu góra-dół. ścianki kolankowe 92 cm. Nie robiłem okna dachowego w łazience i powiększyłem okno w WC. W sumie niewielkie zmiany. Dom wyglada jak wiejska chata.
Niedaleki sąsiad postawił też taki, ale bez okien dachowych. Pokrył dachówką Brass i wygląda zabójczo. Mury robił z Ytonga- bez ocieplenia. Nie robił też balkonu, ale wydłużył parter na długości salonu o 1,5 m -cudo bedzie jak wykończy.  W pobliżu widziałem też piękną adaptację tego domu- na garażu  taras niezadaszony i też kosztem balkonu.
Dom dobry w budowie, bo konstrukcja jego jest prosta. Kominy na szczycie tez maja swoje zalety i łatwiej w trakcie budowy dokonać zmian. 
Co mogłem zmienić - kąt nachylenia dachu, (jest 45stopni) aby dom był niższy o ok. 0,5m. Wbrew pozorom, to duża zmiana- ale nie rzutuje na komfort pomieszczeń na poddaszu ale zmiejsza niepotrzebnie duży strych i długośc połaci dachowej.

----------


## KW100

> Ja postawiłem powiększony nieco GL-123, do wym zewn. 10x9 m +garaż ale bez zbędnych ozdóbek (podpór na narożnikach drewnianych dekoracji na szczytach. Projekt ma mnóstwo zalet, bo jest jak mało który otwarty na potężne zmiany wnętrza. W środku zamiast schodów zabiegowych zrobiłem ze spocznikiem-bo to ważne przy częstym chodzeniu góra-dół. ścianki kolankowe 92 cm. Nie robiłem okna dachowego w łazience i powiększyłem okno w WC. W sumie niewielkie zmiany. Dom wyglada jak wiejska chata.
> Niedaleki sąsiad postawił też taki, ale bez okien dachowych. Pokrył dachówką Brass i wygląda zabójczo. Mury robił z Ytonga- bez ocieplenia. Nie robił też balkonu, ale wydłużył parter na długości salonu o 1,5 m -cudo bedzie jak wykończy.  W pobliżu widziałem też piękną adaptację tego domu- na garażu  taras niezadaszony i też kosztem balkonu.
> Dom dobry w budowie, bo konstrukcja jego jest prosta. Kominy na szczycie tez maja swoje zalety i łatwiej w trakcie budowy dokonać zmian. 
> Co mogłem zmienić - kąt nachylenia dachu, (jest 45stopni) aby dom był niższy o ok. 0,5m. Wbrew pozorom, to duża zmiana- ale nie rzutuje na komfort pomieszczeń na poddaszu ale zmiejsza niepotrzebnie duży strych i długośc połaci dachowej.


Ja właśnie buduję GL123 ze studia atrium z pewnymi całkiem sporymi zmianami (szczegóły w dzienniku) i na razie nie żałuję decyzji. Domek mały, ale wydaje się bardzo dobrze rozplanowany i wystarczający dla rodziny 2+2, no i co ważne stosunkowo tani w budowie (tak myślę   :Lol:  ) bo dopiero zacząłem ale póki co jest ok.

----------


## ANDIX

To fakt, ze dom nie wyglada na wielki, ale jest wielki, bo cała powierzcnia jest wykorzystana w 100%. Pomyśl o dachu, aby go nieco obniżyć, ajk nie bedziesz wykorzystywał częsci strychowej na ew. pom. mieszkalne. Jęsli robisz balkon, to trzeba pomyśleć o dodatkowym zadaszeniu. Jesli robisz taras, to lepiej zrobić go z jednej strony i na poziomie posadzki w domu, a nie ziemny, wypuścić dach i podeprzeć go dodatkowo płątwią i słupami. Z wystawioeniem dachu też ostrożnie, bo ostatio wiatry przybieraja na sile. Warto przez to i lepiej z punktu technicznego zrobić wieniec ( a nie belkę) pod murłatę i zakotwić go stropu. Łazienka na dole przy wejsciu jest super i nie warto przenosić tam gdzie kotłownia. Ci co zrobili, ząłują jak zobaczyli moja kotłownię z pralką i zlewem do prania. A komfort korzystania z łązienki przy wejsciu i wyjsciu jest niesamowity.

----------


## KW100

> To fakt, ze dom nie wyglada na wielki, ale jest wielki, bo cała powierzcnia jest wykorzystana w 100%. Pomyśl o dachu, aby go nieco obniżyć, ajk nie bedziesz wykorzystywał częsci strychowej na ew. pom. mieszkalne. Jęsli robisz balkon, to trzeba pomyśleć o dodatkowym zadaszeniu. Jesli robisz taras, to lepiej zrobić go z jednej strony i na poziomie posadzki w domu, a nie ziemny, wypuścić dach i podeprzeć go dodatkowo płątwią i słupami. Z wystawioeniem dachu też ostrożnie, bo ostatio wiatry przybieraja na sile. Warto przez to i lepiej z punktu technicznego zrobić wieniec ( a nie belkę) pod murłatę i zakotwić go stropu. Łazienka na dole przy wejsciu jest super i nie warto przenosić tam gdzie kotłownia. Ci co zrobili, ząłują jak zobaczyli moja kotłownię z pralką i zlewem do prania. A komfort korzystania z łązienki przy wejsciu i wyjsciu jest niesamowity.


No u mnie zmiany są konkretne.
- dokładamy wykusz w scianie jadalnianej (upiekszy i powiększy )
- dokładamy ganek/wiatrołap przy wejściu 
- trochę poszerzamy i przedłużamy garaż oraz robię z jego tyłu drzwi do ogrodu, tym sposobem końcowa część garażu będzie od razu np. przechowalnią ogrodowych rzeczy itp
- zmieniamy dach garażu na dwuspadowy
- zmieniamy jednak usytuowanie toalety i pomieszczenia na dole tak by dorobić przejście do garażu
- likwidujemy pokoik na dole oraz resztki środkowej ściany nośnej, zostanie tylko komin ten od pomieszczenia godpodarczego plus kawałek ścianki oraz komin do kominka. Przy tych komiach zapoda się słupy i belki pomiędzy nimi aby strop miał się na czym opierać. Chcemy miec jak najbardziej otwarty dół jako strefę dzienną. U góry będzie bez zmian, 3 sypialnie i łazienka.
- myślimy o podniesieniu ścianki kolankowej ( tak wogóle budujemy z BK )
Jaką masz ściankę kolankową ? wg projektu czy cos zmieniałeś ? My byśmy chcieli aby na poddaszu było około 1 metra od podłogi do skosu.

----------


## ANDIX

Ścianka kolankowa 92 cm. Lepiej niska jak są okna dachowe, bo dobry do nich dostep. Ale nie za nisko bo tam musi być miejsce na grzejnik.

----------


## KW100

> Ścianka kolankowa 92 cm. Lepiej niska jak są okna dachowe, bo dobry do nich dostep. Ale nie za nisko bo tam musi być miejsce na grzejnik.


ok, dzięki. 
Ale czy musi być grzejnik pod oknem połaciowym ? Chyba moze też być na ścianie szczytowej zewnętrznej pod oknem.

Acha, przypomniało mi się. Masz okna połaciowe w kazdym z pokoi na poddaszu ?
My planujemy dac tylko w tym największym czyli tym z oknem na dach garażu, a w pozostałych dwóch nie gdyż w nich są drzwi balkonowe które będą wychodzić na stronę południową. Wydaje nam się ze te dwa pokoiki są na tyle małe, ze drzwi balkonowe i to z południowej strony wystarczająco je naświetlą. Czy dobrze myślimy?

----------


## pluszku

ilosc pozytywnych do ilosci negatywnych opinii o oknach dachowych jakie znalazlem ma sie jak 1 do 3
wiec okno dachowe tylko w korytarzu by doswietlic schody oraz w lazience

w pokojach tylko zwykle okna

----------


## ANDIX

Istotnie, tych złych opinii o oknach dachowych nie brakuje. Przede wszystkim dlatego, że przy montażu tych okien popełnia się sporo błędów i później takie okna są tylko zakałą dla użytkownika.  Popatrzcie na pensjonaty - hotele w górach - tam gdzie są największe opady śniegu i najsilniejsze wiatry. Powstają nowe obiekty, a tych okien na dachu coraz więcej i z całą pewnością nie tylko dlatego, że są modne. Dają dużo światła, w dni słoneczne ciepło, dobry widok w dzień i przyjemny w nocy. Praktyczne w użytkowaniu. Regulowany nawiew powietrza, szybkie otwieranie i zamykanie z blokadą pozycji otwarcia, obrót o 180 stopni z blokadą do mycia. 
Okno dachowe, aby pełniło swoją funkcje bez zarzutów musi być zamontowane dokładnie wg zaleceń producenta. I nie ma co kombinować, bo tym możemy tylko przekombinować.
Grzejniki umieszczamy przede wszystkim pod oknem dachowym. Lepsze rozprowadzenie ciepła, bo w oknach jest nawiew i ciepło grzejnik zapobiega skraplaniu się pary wodnej. Jeśli umieścimy grzejnik w innym miejscu, to przy marnej wentylacji, lub przy nadmiernej wilgotności okno dachowe będzie zaparowane, a  w zimie może marznąć od środka.
Mam 4 okna dachowe, 3 w pokojach i jedno nad klatką schodową. Nie narzekam, bo wszystko jest dobrze, a pokoje na poddaszu są bardzo dobrze naświetlone. Dodam tylko, że śpi się i wypoczywa najlepiej właśnie  w pokoiku z oknem dachowym.

----------


## slaw79

*Witam jas mam troszke takie takie glupie pytanie
Czy wybuduje dom 160 m2 pow.uzytkowej za kwote 140 tys stan surowy zamkniety? bez robocizny.
w szczecinie*

----------


## daggulka

Chłopie, ja mam 130m użytkowej + garaż 30m....i na wybudowanie w stanie  "do  zamieszkania"  mam max.210 tys..... nie marudź ino bier sie do roboty  :big grin:  .

----------


## slaw79

> Chłopie, ja mam 130m użytkowej + garaż 30m....i na wybudowanie w stanie  "do  zamieszkania"  mam max.210 tys..... nie marudź ino bier sie do roboty  .


jestes ze szczecina
mam juz pozwolenie na budowe tylko kredyt jeszcze zalatwiam

----------


## e_tomi

Witam
Też jestem ze Szczecina ale na razie na etapie dogrywania spraw z działką. Jak wszystko pójdzie dobrze to może w tym roku uda mi się ruszyć fundamenty, ale to w drugiej połowie roku. Jaki masz projekt domku?

----------


## slaw79

> Witam
> Też jestem ze Szczecina ale na razie na etapie dogrywania spraw z działką. Jak wszystko pójdzie dobrze to może w tym roku uda mi się ruszyć fundamenty, ale to w drugiej połowie roku. Jaki masz projekt domku?


ja robilem projekt indiwidualny i bedzie to blizniak.
Amasz juz ekipe,jesli nie lepiej zacznij szukac bo terminy sa odlegle (dobrych ekip)
A ile chcesz przeznaczyc na sama budowe nie liczac dzialki i przylaczy

----------


## e_tomi

Ekipy jeszcze nie mam, za 2-3 tygodnie zacznę szukać jak już uporam się z działką. A na budowę mam na ta chwilę 300 tyś. i myslę że jeszcze cośik mogę wyskrobać. Myślę , że z taką sumą dam radę, no chyba, że materiały będą drożały w takim tępie przez cały rok   :Confused:  [/b]

----------


## mariusz 78

Witam mam prośbę doradzcie czy taki dom może być prosty i tani w budowie budowa raczej systemem gospodarczym i przy dużym udziale sił własnych i rodziny. 
http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...opis.html?cl=1
Myślę że ten dom jest funkcjonalny i praktyczny i jest możliwość zastosowania pieca na opał stały. W celu obniżenia kosztów zlikwidowałbym balkon i okna dachowe zostały by tylko w łazience i pokoju 3 zlikwidowałbym również wejście z domu do garażu co pozwoliłoby zrobić w przedsionku garderobę , spiżarnię lub inny jakiś schowek a drzwi do garażu zrobiłbym z lewej strony drzwi wejściowych z tego podestu przed wejściem do domu. Co Wy na to proszę o wasze opoinie czy ma to jakiś sens.

----------


## Anher1968

proszę o pomoc zdecydowałem się na ten dom http://www.domnahoryzoncie.pl/pl/ind...58&sid=5#rzuty
zanlazłem do niego idealna działkę tylko jest kłopot z tymi kominami jest ich trzy a jak zrobie kotłownie na węgiel w garażu to bedzie 4 a to mnóstwo kasy pomóżcie trzeba coś wymyslić abty było ich najmniej najlepiej dwa mam mało kasy dlatego tak kombinuje myślałem o przeniesieniu garażu koło salonu połaczenie kominka pieca na wegiel do jednego ale i tak zostają jeszcze dwa a pozatym w tym projekcie niema garażu z lewj strony przy salonie  doradzcie proszę 
http://www.domnahoryzoncie.pl/pl/ind...58&sid=5#rzuty

a może znacie podobne domy ze stropem drewnianym i o podobnym kształcie i kosztach budowy

----------


## mirkan

Aby zrobić kotłownię w garażu trzeba przede wszystkim powiększyć ten garaż. Przeniesienie go na lewą stronę (obok salonu) jest możliwe, ale wtedy nie będzie wejścia do niego bezpośrednio z domu. Za to kominek i piec możesz załatwić jednym kominem.
Ważne jest też usytuowanie komina. Im bliżej kalenicy tym mniejsza wysokość nad dachem (mniej obróbek zewnętrznych - tynki, klinkier). Jak komin będzie za niski, to nie będzie dobrego ciągu, a przy silnym wietrze dym może być wpychany do komina. Dodatkowo jeśli zechcesz doświetlić pomieszczenia na poddaszu oknami dachowymi może wystąpić sytuacja wlatywania dymu przez okna dachowe.

Co do kominów w kuchni i łazience, to są to tylko kominy wentylacyjne. Można je zrobić wykorzystując do tego celu specjalne pustaki wentylacyjne wmurowywane w ścianę. Więc koszt nie będzie zbyt duży. Nie wiem tylko, czy przypadkiem nie ma jakiegoś ograniczenia dotycząego stropów. Skonsultuj to z architektem.

Albo, jeśli nie kupiłeś jeszcze projektu poszukaj takiego, którego nie trzeba będzie przerabiać. Każda zmiana u architekta też kosztuje.

Życzę powodzenia

----------


## Anher1968

mirkan wilkie dzięki za rade też własnie tak myślałem szukam podobnego projektu ale jest cięzko chodzi mi o strop drewniany  zastanawiam się czy nie łatwiej bedzie zrobic indywidualny projekt na podstawie gieni bo duzo tych zmian wyjdzie a wejście do garażu myslałem zrobić przez spizarnie

----------


## art_1989

Witam!
Chcemy się zabrać do budowy domu. Ma to być dom parterowy z użytkowym poddaszem o powierzchni użytkowej 120m2. Czy na taki dom z całkowitym podpiwniczeniem wystarczy 250 000zł?? Zakładamy sporo wkładu pracy własnej przy wykończeniu i średniej jakości materiały. Ta kwota zależy jeszcze od tego za ile uda nam się kupić działkę (liczymy ok. 150000 zł pod Warszawą).
Pozdrawiam

----------


## iwozelka

> Witam!
> Chcemy się zabrać do budowy domu. Ma to być dom parterowy z użytkowym poddaszem o powierzchni użytkowej 120m2. Czy na taki dom z całkowitym podpiwniczeniem wystarczy 250 000zł?? Zakładamy sporo wkładu pracy własnej przy wykończeniu i średniej jakości materiały. Ta kwota zależy jeszcze od tego za ile uda nam się kupić działkę (liczymy ok. 150000 zł pod Warszawą).
> Pozdrawiam


Może źle zrozumiałam, ale zostanie Ci 100 000  :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## HenoK

Ze względu na zbliżony temat podaje link do wątku :
dom parterowy w cztery miesiące pod klucz za 150 tys.zł

Więcej szczegółów w formie obrazków   :Lol:  :  TUTAJ  oraz w wątku  Budowa nie musi być droga.-

----------


## art_1989

> Napisał art_1989
> 
> Witam!
> Chcemy się zabrać do budowy domu. Ma to być dom parterowy z użytkowym poddaszem o powierzchni użytkowej 120m2. Czy na taki dom z całkowitym podpiwniczeniem wystarczy 250 000zł?? Zakładamy sporo wkładu pracy własnej przy wykończeniu i średniej jakości materiały. Ta kwota zależy jeszcze od tego za ile uda nam się kupić działkę (liczymy ok. 150000 zł pod Warszawą).
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> Może źle zrozumiałam, ale zostanie Ci 100 000


Sorry chodziło mi o 250000zł na dom + 150000zł na działkę razem 400000zł. Jeśli uda nam się kupić tańszą działkę to więcej pieniędzy pójdzie na dom.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

Mając na uwadze ostatnie zmiany cen należałoby zweryfikować myśl przewodnią wątku - czy uda mi się wybudować dom za 125 000 PLN i w nim zamieszkać :wink:  

Ponadto, po przeczytaniu całego tematu nasunęło mi się jedno spostrzeżenie - czemu tak łatwo niektórym forumowiczom przychodzi nabijanie się z tych co nie "śmierdzą groszem". Nie zapominajcie, że DOM o powierzchni 70mkw będzie nieporównanie lepszym rozwiązaniem niż mieszkanie 80mkw w bloku. Także niech każdy buduje wedle własnych potrzeb i możliwości. Ja też planuję domek 90-100mkw i nie zamierzam przekraczać tej powierzchni o więcej niż +- 10%. 

Dla mnie styknie a jak ktoś uważa to za "kurnik" no cóż, jego problem  :wink:  Tylko, że utrzymanie takiego domku będzie mnie kosztowało znacznie mniej niż tych co się szarpnęli na 150-200mkw  :wink:  Coś za coś ..

----------


## justyna2606

zastanawiam sie wlasnie nad garazem, czy lepiej budowac go przylaczonego do domu ,czy osobno?? czy jest jakas roznica w cenie. chodzi mi o garaz przy tym projekcie , ktory z racji waskiej dzialki bedzie usytuowany z przod.

http://www.domnahoryzoncie.pl/pl/ind...id=3&projekt=8

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

Nie podobają mi się garaże w bryle domu. Wolę takie rozwiązania, jak na moim avatarze  :wink:  

Być może garaż w bryle domu wychodzi ekonomiczniej, ale jakoś tak milej dla oka, według mnie, wygląda garaż przyklejony do jednej ze ścian  :wink: 

Najdrożej wyjdzie budować garaż wolnostojący.

----------


## malaga

> zastanawiam sie wlasnie nad garazem, czy lepiej budowac go przylaczonego do domu ,czy osobno?? czy jest jakas roznica w cenie. chodzi mi o garaz przy tym projekcie , ktory z racji waskiej dzialki bedzie usytuowany z przod.
> 
> http://www.domnahoryzoncie.pl/pl/ind...id=3&projekt=8


Bardzo mi się ten projekt podoba. Ja nie zastanawiała bym się czy garaż w bryle czy osobno. Stawiając go od strony północnej budynku tworzy się strefę buforową, która chroni resztę pomieszczeń przed utratą ciepła

----------


## an-bud

projektuję sobie dom 80 m2 zastanawiam się nad wykorzystaniem kostek słomy 60 cm u-0.13 stan surowy 20tyś zł

----------


## HenoK

> projektuję sobie dom 80 m2 zastanawiam się nad wykorzystaniem kostek słomy 60 cm u-0.13 stan surowy 20tyś zł


Taki sposób budowania można obejrzeć w wątku :  Dach jak kadłub łodzi i ocieplanie domu słomą .

----------


## Madeleine

> Być może garaż w bryle domu wychodzi ekonomiczniej, ale jakoś tak milej dla oka, według mnie, wygląda garaż przyklejony do jednej ze ścian


No właśnie, jak to jest z garażem? Jakiesą zalety garażu przyklejonego do bryły głównej? I czy nie lepiej, aby dach nad przyklejoonym garażem był dwuspadowy - wtedy można wykorzystać pomieszczenie nad nim? A co ze stratami ciepła w obu przypadkach?

I jeszcze mam jedno pytanie - ile kosztuje zrobienie komina? Planujemy mały domek - pow. użytkowa ok. 120 m2 - ale wszystkie projekty gotowe, które widziałam, mają albo 3 kominy, albo 2, ale za to w kuchni brak komina (a zależy mi na okapie kuchennym, nie pochłaniaczu, więc komin niezbędny). Więc leśli to nie jest straszny koszt, to może lepiej olać ten komin  :Confused:

----------


## Anher1968

PROSZ O POMOC BO ZWARIUJE MAM WYBRAĆ PROJEKT ZANIM MAŻ WRÓCI Z ZAGRANICY CZYLI DO ŚWIĄTA NIE WIEM KTÓRY CHCEMY WYBUDOWAĆ TANI DOM WŁASCIWIE TO MĄŻ BEDZIE GO BUDOWAŁ Z MOIM TATĄ I POMOCNIKIEM DOM MA BYC PERTEROWY Z PODDASZEM DO PÓZNIEJSZEJ ROZBUDOWY STROP NAJLEPIEJ DEWNIANY MAŁO KOMINÓW OBA PROJEKTY KTÓRE ZNALZAŁAM WYMAGAJA PRZERÓBEK I TAK NAP W GIENI CHCIAŁABYM ZMIENIĆ 
-PRZENIEŚC GARAŻ I USYTUOWAĆ GO PRZY SALONIE , PRZEDŁUŻYĆ GARAŻ I ZROBIĆ KOTŁOWNIE 
-ZROBIĆ WEJSCIE DO GARAŻU PRZE SPIARNIE 
-PRZENIEŚĆ KOMIN W RÓG SALONU I POŁACZYĆ GO Z KOMINEM DO KOTŁOWNI 
-ZLIKIWOWAĆ OKNO W SALONIE WSTAWIĆ TRZY OKNA TARASOWE 
-SCHODY ZROBIĆ W WIATROŁAPIE 
-Z WC ZROBIĆ SCHOWEK 
-PRZEROBIĆ STROP NA NORMALNY BELKOWY BO TEN MA DZIWNE MOCOWANIA TAK PISZĄ FORUMOWICZE 

http://www.domnahoryzoncie.pl/pl/ind...?s=30&a=58&sid 

A W SŁONECZNYM NASTEPUJĄCE ZMIANY 
-PRZENIEŚC GARAŻ I USYTUOWAĆ GO PRZY SALONIE , PRZEDŁUŻYĆ GARAŻ I ZROBIĆ KOTŁOWNIE 
-ZROBIĆ WEJSCIE DO GARAŻU PRZE SPIARNIE KTÓRA PRZENIEŚĆ PO PRZECIWNEJ STRONIE KUCHNI 
-PRZENIEŚĆ KOMIN W RÓG SALONU I POŁACZYĆ GO Z KOMINEM DO KOTŁOWNI 
-WYDŁUŻYĆ SCIANKE OD KUCHNI W PRZEDSIONKU I KUCHNI 
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/slonecznyp/rzuty.php 
a może projekt nina tylko jak tu wygospofarwać jeszcze jeden pokój i kotłownie na wegiel 
http://www.domnahoryzoncie.pl/pl/ind...94&sid=5#rzuty 


DORADZCIE KTÓRY LEPSZY TAŃSZY A MOŻE MACIE JAKIES INNE PROJEKTY

----------


## Kero

Dla samego pochłaniacza można zastosowac wentylację wykonaną z rur spiro.
Oczywiście jeśli poddasze jest nieużytkowe. W przypadku użytkowego może być problem (ale niekoniecznie) z wyprowadzniem takiej rury na dach.
Koszt niemiłosiernie mały w stosunku do murowanego komina.

----------


## wiorek

> projektuję sobie dom 80 m2 zastanawiam się nad wykorzystaniem kostek słomy 60 cm u-0.13 stan surowy 20tyś zł


Moim zdaniem laika będzie to składowisko wszelkiej swołoczy pełzającej, biegającej, skaczącej itp   :Lol:   A tak gwoli ciekawości, bo pierwszy raz o tym słyszę - kostki słomy mają być budulcem podstawowym ścian ??

----------


## kamionkal

> No właśnie, jak to jest z garażem? Jakiesą zalety garażu przyklejonego do bryły głównej? I czy nie lepiej, aby dach nad przyklejoonym garażem był dwuspadowy - wtedy można wykorzystać pomieszczenie nad nim?


U mnie wybór projektu z "przyklejonym" garażem był po części motywowany niewielkimi rozmiarami działki - oddzielnie stojący drugi budynek za domem zmniejszyłby obszar "rekreacyjny"  :smile: 

I faktycznie zrobiłem tak jak napisałeś/aś - nanieśliśmy do projektu poprawkę w postaci doprojektowania nad garażem dodatkowego pomieszczenia, zawsze się przyda jako np. suszarnia na pranie.

A inne zalety? Zdania są podzielone, ale ja np. chcę mieć przejście bezpośrednio z garażu do domu, co  w przypadku oddzielonego garażu wymagałoby budowy tajnego, podziemnego przejścia  :wink:

----------


## Kero

Pamiętać należy jednak o tym, że garaż wybudowany jako budynek wolnostojący jest inaczej (dużo drożej) opodatkowaną nieruchomością.
Zanczy to ni mniej ni więcej, że za garaż będziemy płacili może nawet większy podatek niż za dom.

----------


## Madeleine

Kamionkal, zakładam niestety brak tajemnego przejścia  :Lol:  oraz poddasze użytkowe.

A czy w takim razie lepszy (czyt. tańszy w budowie i eksploatacji oraz bardziej komfortowy - tu przenikające spaliny) jest garaż doklejony do budynku (dach obojętnie - jedno- czy dwuspadowy), czy przykryty jednym dachem z resztą domu, tak, że dach nie ma żadnych uskoków? Bo że dach tańszy w takim wariancie - to jasna sprawa, ale co jeszcze się liczy?

----------


## Jola z Melisy

> Pamiętać należy jednak o tym, że garaż wybudowany jako budynek wolnostojący jest inaczej (dużo drożej) opodatkowaną nieruchomością.
> Zanczy to ni mniej ni więcej, że za garaż będziemy płacili może nawet większy podatek niż za dom.


Święta racja. Mój tato tak ma i płaci dużo więcej podatku właśnie za ten garaż. Ja będę mieć w bryle. Udało nam się go ciekawie doprojektować. A przy tym to średnia przyjemność biegać zimą np. z zakupami.

----------


## Stalker Greg

> kostki słomy mają być budulcem podstawowym ścian ??


A jakżeż:

http://www.earthhandsandhouses.org/projectprzelomka.htm

http://www.ecopanneaux.com/galerie/m...alls/index.htm

http://www.ecopanneaux.com/galerie/martin/

----------


## Stalker Greg

Kiedyś jak nie było kostek słomy radzono sobie tak: "Cztery Kąty" luty 1999

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

Chciałem powiedzieć, że sprzedałem mieszkanie więc ten wątek jest jak najbardziej dla mnie  :wink:  Na szczęście termin wyprowadzki odroczony i mogę spokojnie czekać na ustabilizowanie się cen.

A co do tanich domów - http://www.domfort.pl/?p=szczegoly&id=264

może komuś się przyda. W moim regionie wyceniają to na 140 000 PLN brutto bez mebli i wyposażenia AGD. 

Poprawka - bez sanitariatów  :wink:

----------


## Stalker Greg

A co powiecie na taki gliniany domek? http://www.naturalnydom.com/ (to nie reklama)   :Wink2:

----------


## putusia

dzień dobry mam ogromna prośbę wiem że to wszystkich nudzi ale chcę namówić męża na budowe domu jednak on ciągle że nas nie stać jeden z waszych forumowiczów podał link do strony z domem który mi się spodobał i na pierwszy rzut oka wygląda na tani strop drewniany , czy możecie coś powiedzieć o kosztach budowy tego domu mysle o zrobieniu najpierw dołu a kiedys góry zlikwiduje jeden komin . bede wdzieczna za wszelkie sugestie dotyczące budowy tego domu
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/slonecznyp/rzuty.php

budowa systemem gospodarczym prosze doradzcie

----------


## mirkan

Jeden komin możesz zliwidować, ale wtedy pociąga to za sobą pewne zmiany:

I wariant - likwidujesz komin przy salonie
a wtedy kotłownia jest zgodna z projektem, a ty nie masz kominka

II wariant - likwidujesz komin w kotłowni a wtedy:
1. robisz ogrzewanie elektryczne
2. robisz ogrzewanie kominkowe (DGP lub płaszcz wodny)
3. pompa ciepła
4. ogrzewanie solarne
Niestety ogrzewanie 3 i 4 jest zdecydowanie droższe niż budowa komina. Dodatkowo masz niewentylowany garaż, a powinien, a może nawet musi być.

III wariant - likwidujesz komin przy kuchni
wtedy nie masz wentylacji

Można zlikwidować kominy wentylacyjne, ale wtedy trzeba zainstalować wentylację mechaniczną. Sprawdź jakie są koszty.

I jeszcze jedna ważna sprawa. Jeśli w przyszłości zamierzasz zaadaptować poddasze, to pomyśl, gdzie będzie tam łazienka, bo ona też musi mieć wentylację.

Kominy wentylacyjne można stosunkowo niedrogo wykonać z pustaków wentylacyjnych wmurowywanych w ścianę. Jak tak będę miała

Pozdrawiam

PS. Zauważyłam, że łazienka i WC też nie mają wentylacji

----------


## mirkan

[email protected]_Radom

http://www.domfort.pl/?p=szczegoly&id=264

W tym maleńkim domku są aż 4 kominy

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

Mirkan - jeden można zlikwidować  :wink:  (ja zamierzam budować bazując na innym projekcie)

----------


## Kero

Ja twierdzę, że można absolutnie spokojnie zlikwidować komin trzykanałowy w kuchni i zastąpić go kratkami wentylacyjnymi (aneostaty) zamontowanymi w suficie. od których wyprowadznie robi się rurą spiro.
Rzeczywiście WC i łazienka nie posiada wentylacji co uznać należy iż projektant to abnegat w swojej dziedzinie. Dlatego dla zwentylowania tychże można postąpić identycznie jak podaję wyżej. Dodatkowo można w łazience zastosować dodatkowy kanał wentylacyjny wspomagany wentylatorem.

----------


## HenoK

> [email protected]_Radom
> 
> http://www.domfort.pl/?p=szczegoly&id=264
> 
> W tym maleńkim domku są aż 4 kominy


Pewnie projekt był sponsorowany przez producentów systemów kominowych   :Lol:  .
W tego typu małych domach można zastosować wentylację mechaniczną. W przypadku wentylacji mechanicznej wyciagowej problemem są pomieszczenia kotłowni i salonu z kominkiem.
Problem ten znika, gdy zastosujemy wentylację nawiewno-wywiewną zrównoważoną. 
Logicznym uzupełnieniem takiej wentylacji jest odzysk ciepła - rekuperator.
Jeżeli jednak zrezygnujemy z kominów wentylacyjnych (na etapie projektu), to w dużej części możemy przeznaczyć uzyskaną oszczędność na zakup nowoczesnego systemu wentylacji. Koszty eksploatacyjne (oszczędność na ogrzewaniu) w krótkim czasie zrekompensują poniesiony dodatkowy nakład inwestycyjny. 
Dodatkowym aspektem jest to, że wentylacja mechaniczna działa wtedy chcemy i z taką intensywnością jaką chcemy, czego nie można powiedzieć o wentylacji grawitacyjnej, nawet najlepiej wykonanej.

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

No widzicie, mądrych ludzi to aż miło posłuchać (poczytać)  :wink:  Piszcie więcej bo będę robił projekt indywidualny na bazie : http://www.domek.net.pl/mur_cieply_z...eply_front.htm i rad byłbym przekazać kilka uwag architektowi  :wink:

----------


## HenoK

> No widzicie, mądrych ludzi to aż miło posłuchać (poczytać)  Piszcie więcej bo będę robił projekt indywidualny na bazie : http://www.domek.net.pl/mur_cieply_z...eply_front.htm i rad byłbym przekazać kilka uwag architektowi


Jeżeli w tym domu ma być ogrzewanie gazowe, to proponuję zrezygnować z tradycyjnego komina. Zastosuj kocioł z zamknietą komorą + przewód powietrzno spalinowy, zwłaszcza jeżeli pomieszczenie kotłowni ma pełnić również inne funkcje (pralnia). 
O wentylacji pisałem już wyżej.
Poza tym, to ładny i zgrabny domek. Nie powinien być trudny i drogi w budowie.

----------


## putusia

ja chciałam przenieść ten garaż tak jak ten pan proponuje z prawej strony wówczas bedzie jeden komin do ktłowni i do kominka zlikiwdować spiżarke i zrobić wejście do garażu przez kuchnie a jak sadzicie czy jest to tani projekt w realizacji,

http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/slonecznyp/rzuty.php

----------


## KAS01

> Napisał [email protected]_Radom
> 
> ... http://www.domek.net.pl/mur_cieply_z...eply_front.htm ...
> 
> 
> ...
> Poza tym, to ładny i zgrabny domek. Nie powinien być trudny i drogi w budowie.


Bo nie jest   :Wink2:

----------


## putusia

ja chciałam zrobic tak jak anher1968 proponował czyli zlikiwdować spiżarnir przenieść garaż koło alonu i zrobić wejście do niego przez kuchnie . wówczas byłby jeden komin do kominka i do kotłowni w której bedzie piec na węgiel co sądzicie o takim rozwiązaniu a jak sadzicie jest to tani dom w budowie 
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/slonecznyp/rzuty.php

dziekuję ze chcecie jeszcze dyskutować z kimś bo to pewnie bardzo denerwuje ale co ja mam zrobić jestem nauczycielką i nie znam się na tym mąż wraca przed świetami a ja chciałabym zaskoczyć i zasypać argumentami że ten albo jakś inny projekt jest tani w realizacji ze nas stać na niego a może macie jakieś inne projekty gdzie na dole bedą dwie sypialnie strop drewniany bo najtańszy tak wyczytałam nie trzeba zbrojenia do  niego a to dużo pieniedzy kosztuje czekam z nie cierpliowścia na wszelkie  sugestie :D

----------


## boszczak

chcąc taniej wybudować dom postanowiłem wybudować go z gazobetonu 24cm. i ściana dwuwarstwowa plus styro 12 cm. a nie z prothermu 44 tak jak jest w projekcie, http://www.archipelag.pl/projekt.php...0200&CanBack=1 
zastanawiam się tylko czy te ściany wytrzymają napór tak ciężkiej dachówki którą kupiłem już w tamtym roku po bardzo dobrej cenie, no i stropu,
poproszę o pomoc, pozdrawiam

----------


## Mroovka

*Putusiu*- zastanów sie czy warto robić te zmiany. Porównaj cenę za dodatkowy komin z ta jaką za zmiany w projekcie zażyczy sobie architekt. Sprawdź czy warto robić takie zmiany, pomyśl nad ustawnością pomieszczeń.

----------


## ANDIX

Ściana z BK 24 cm wytrzyma. Muzisz wybrac bloczki o wytrzymałosci 4 MPA.(to ważne)  Do tego styropian 10-12 cm i wszystko jet ok. Ale warto przeliczyć koszty ścian z bloczków 36 cm na klej. Odpada ocieplenie, i w ogóle wszystko jest lepsze. Strop wylewany będzie tańszy, ale u Ciebie rozpiętość nad salonem jest znaczna (powyżej 4,5 m) i trzeba dokonacć stosownych zmian w projekcie, aby odpowiednio oprzec ten strop.

----------


## daggulka

Aktualnie dochodze do wniosku ze o tanim budowaniu mozna myslec dopiero na etapie wykonczeniówki .....jesli chodzi o stan surowy i ceny materialów budowlanych to obecnie niestety nic taniego w nich nie widze   :Evil:  .

----------


## Mroovka

*ANDIX  	napisał: 
Ściana z BK 24 cm wytrzyma. Muzisz wybrac bloczki o wytrzymałosci 4 MPA.(to ważne)*

A belit - czy ma wytrzymałość 4MPA?

----------


## ANDIX

Wytrzymałośc może być rózna i trzeba to sprawdzić u dystrybutora. Podawana jest dla każdego opakowania towaru. Wytrzymałosc na ściskanie 4Mpa - dla ściany 24 cm. Jak bedzie większa grubość ściany to ta wytrzymałosć moze być mniejsza - konsultowac z projektantem lub inspektorem nadzoru (producent na metce towaru najczęsciej podaje czy materiał ma zastosowanie do ścian nośnych. Informacji takich ma obowiązek udzielić tez sprzedawca, a na życzenie kupujacego wydać atest).

----------


## kyrtap

Witam. Zostały nam dwa lata na kupno mieszkania lub budowe domu. Czy kwota 200 tysięcy jest wystarczająca na dom o powierzchni do 100m2 ?

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

http://www.z500.pl/index.php?projekt...lne=1&lustro=0

Za 200 000 wybudujesz, jeszcze na flaszkę zostanie  :wink:

----------


## HenoK

> Witam. Zostały nam dwa lata na kupno mieszkania lub budowe domu. Czy kwota 200 tysięcy jest wystarczająca na dom o powierzchni do 100m2 ?


Zobacz w wątku :  dom parterowy w cztery miesiące pod klucz za 150 tys.zł 
Do tego oczywiście dochodzi koszt działki.

----------


## kyrtap

Dzieki ale czy ta kwota starczy rowniez na wykonczenie?

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

W średnim standardzie - owszem. Jak chcesz poszaleć to trudno powiedzieć. Możesz położyć na podłogę panele po 40PLN/m2 a możesz i płyteczki po 150PLN/m2  :wink:  Wykończeniówka to drażliwy temat. Jak masz działkę i 200 000 PLN z palcem w nosie wybudujesz i wprowadzisz się do prezentowanego domu.

----------


## kyrtap

> W średnim standardzie - owszem. Jak chcesz poszaleć to trudno powiedzieć. Możesz położyć na podłogę panele po 40PLN/m2 a możesz i płyteczki po 150PLN/m2  Wykończeniówka to drażliwy temat. Jak masz działkę i 200 000 PLN z palcem w nosie wybudujesz i wprowadzisz się do prezentowanego domu.



To nas pocieszyles bo czytajac posty typu "Czy 400 tysiecy starczy na....."  mozna
zwatpic. Pozdrawiam

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

No cóż. Poznań tani nie jest. Ale ten projekt jest na tyle prosty - a przez to miły dla oka - że powinno wystarczyć 200 000 PLN. Tylko nie szalejcie przy wykończeniówce.

----------


## HenoK

> Dzieki ale czy ta kwota starczy rowniez na wykonczenie?


Przeczytaj cały wątek, który podałem. W poscie http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...712171#1712171 
Jan pisze :_
"To cena brutto -bazowa zaproponowanej wersji DMJ401 bez względu na lokalizację ,ale przy założeniu sprzyjającemu budowie terenowi.Jeśli to będzie np.teren z dużym spadkiem terenu należy się liczyć z większymi nakładami na fundamenty.
Domek ogrzewany jest piecem gazowym dwufunkcyjnym dobranym do wyliczonego zapotrzebowania na energię.Alternatywnie ogrzewanie elektryczne -konwektory.W założeniu jest b.dobra wyizolowanie ścian i stropu budynku do poziomu U< 0,25 ,oraz wbudowanie stolarki z szybą w standarcie U=1.1.To ma zagwarantować oszczędność paliwa.
Sufity z płyty G/K na ruszcie stalowym.Podłogi w holu,kuchni ,łazience,pomieszczeniu gospodarczym z terakoty,pozostałe panele podłogowe w klasie 3.
ściany wykończone tynkiem cieńkowarstwowym na bazie gipsu lub przecierką
wapienno-piaskową.
W cenę nie są wliczone przyłącza."_

----------


## Inka:

Witam wszystkich budujacych

 bardzo prosze o opinie na temat  projetu - dom w koniczynce 2 (G) badz inny z serii? czy ktos juz budowal taki domek? czy jest tani w budowie czy relna jest realizacja tego projektu za 200 tys.? - chcemy sie jako tako wprowadzic.

http://www.archon.pl/index.php?act=1...b693&counter=1

pozdrawiam

----------


## boszczak

> Ściana z BK 24 cm wytrzyma. Muzisz wybrac bloczki o wytrzymałosci 4 MPA.(to ważne)  Do tego styropian 10-12 cm i wszystko jet ok. Ale warto przeliczyć koszty ścian z bloczków 36 cm na klej. Odpada ocieplenie, i w ogóle wszystko jest lepsze. Strop wylewany będzie tańszy, ale u Ciebie rozpiętość nad salonem jest znaczna (powyżej 4,5 m) i trzeba dokonacć stosownych zmian w projekcie, aby odpowiednio oprzec ten strop.


dzięki, bk 24 już mam na działce, będzie ze styropianem, strop będzie wylewany podtrzymywany przez słup żelbetowy,
pozdrawiam

----------


## ANDIX

Tam raczej nie słup ale niwielka belka wsparta na dwóch słupach w ścianach lub przy ścianach i wylewana wraz ze stropem. Tak bedzie b. dobrze. Zadbaj, aby ten jednowarstowy mur był bardzo szczelny, bo każda szczelina to luka dla hałasu i dla zimna tez. Pozdrawiam i zyczę dobrego i miłego budowania.

----------


## Edybre

> Witam wszystkich budujacych
> 
>  bardzo prosze o opinie na temat  projetu - dom w koniczynce 2 (G) badz inny z serii? czy ktos juz budowal taki domek? czy jest tani w budowie czy relna jest realizacja tego projektu za 200 tys.? - chcemy sie jako tako wprowadzic.
> 
> http://www.archon.pl/index.php?act=1...b693&counter=1
> 
> pozdrawiam


Bez szans bo: 150 m powierzchni, ryzalit, lukarna z trójkątnym oknem, 3 kominy, olbrzymi taras, dużo okien połaciowych.
Za 200 tyś przy obecnych cenach to dom ok. 100 m bez udziwnień. Prosta stodoła. Inaczej naprawdę nie da rady. No chyba, że robocizna gratis   :big grin:  A i to nie wiem czy by się udało.

----------


## Mroovka

*



			
				ANDIX  	
PostWysłany: Pon, 26 Marzec 2007 12:22    Temat postu: ---->
Wytrzymałośc może być rózna i trzeba to sprawdzić u dystrybutora. Podawana jest dla każdego opakowania towaru. Wytrzymałosc na ściskanie 4Mpa - dla ściany 24 cm. Jak bedzie większa grubość ściany to ta wytrzymałosć moze być mniejsza - konsultowac z projektantem lub inspektorem nadzoru (producent na metce towaru najczęsciej podaje czy materiał ma zastosowanie do ścian nośnych. Informacji takich ma obowiązek udzielić tez sprzedawca, a na życzenie kupujacego wydać atest).
			
		

Dziekuję za odpowiedź.  *

----------


## 13hp

> Witam wszystkich budujacych
> 
>  bardzo prosze o opinie na temat  projetu - dom w koniczynce 2 (G) badz inny z serii? czy ktos juz budowal taki domek? czy jest tani w budowie czy relna jest realizacja tego projektu za 200 tys.? - chcemy sie jako tako wprowadzic.
> 
> http://www.archon.pl/index.php?act=1...b693&counter=1
> 
> pozdrawiam


Pytaj na stronie http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...zynce&start=60

Dom ma bardzo funkcjonalny układ pomieszczeń. Świetnie nadaje sie do dalszej "obróbki" np. likwidacja pomieszczenia nad garażen (garaż z dachem jednospadowym), zamiana trójkątnej lukarny na okno w połaci dachu, a może likwidacja wykuszu i balkonu? - jest z czego ciąć koszty - tylko trzeba zaakceptować troche inny wyglad zewnetrzny.

----------


## licho21

> Napisał Inka:
> 
> Witam wszystkich budujacych
> 
>  bardzo prosze o opinie na temat  projetu - dom w koniczynce 2 (G) badz inny z serii? czy ktos juz budowal taki domek? czy jest tani w budowie czy relna jest realizacja tego projektu za 200 tys.? - chcemy sie jako tako wprowadzic.
> 
> http://www.archon.pl/index.php?act=1...b693&counter=1
> 
> pozdrawiam
> ...


Witam serdecznie

A z jakim kosztem (brutto), w chwili obecnej,  należy się liczyć w przypadku tego projektu

----------


## boszczak

> Tam raczej nie słup ale niwielka belka wsparta na dwóch słupach w ścianach lub przy ścianach i wylewana wraz ze stropem. Tak bedzie b. dobrze. Zadbaj, aby ten jednowarstowy mur był bardzo szczelny, bo każda szczelina to luka dla hałasu i dla zimna tez. Pozdrawiam i zyczę dobrego i miłego budowania.


ANDIX sugerujesz żeby słupa wogóle nie stawiać, tak bym wolał jeśli to  oczywiście możliwe, jeśli dobrze zrozumiałem w ścianie nośnej zewnętrznej postawić słup żebetowy i w ścianie nośnej wewnątrz budynku, czy mam rację ? http://www.archipelag.pl/domek-rzuty...0200&ProjID=16
proszę o komentarz, z góry dzięki

----------


## ANDIX

Własnie tak i miedzy słupami belka. Wielu nawet nie daje słupów, ale wspiera belkę na ścianie. Ale to nie jest dobre rozwiąznie. Sam słup też nic nie daje, bo podpiera strop tylko punktowo. Musisz poprosić jakiegoś konstruktora, aby przeliczył belkę i zaprojektował zbrojenie stropu. Przy małych ilościach ścian nośnych wewnętrznych jest to ważne.

----------


## Inka:

> Napisał Inka:
> 
> Witam wszystkich budujacych
> 
>  bardzo prosze o opinie na temat  projetu - dom w koniczynce 2 (G) badz inny z serii? czy ktos juz budowal taki domek? czy jest tani w budowie czy relna jest realizacja tego projektu za 200 tys.? - chcemy sie jako tako wprowadzic.
> 
> http://www.archon.pl/index.php?act=1...b693&counter=1
> 
> pozdrawiam
> ...




Bardzo dziekuje za odpowiedz

W zwiazku z tym, ze ma badzo funkcjonalny uklad pomieszczen ktory  bardzo nam odpowiada jest idealny. Myslimy o tego rodzaju ,,obrobkach'' o ktorych piszesz no i wiekszosc prac bedzie w zakresie wlasnym. Mysle rowniez o innych materialach budowlanych, tych z nizszej połki i moze cos z tego wyjdzie.   :(

----------


## slaw79

Pytanko
Czy starczy 130 tys na dom 169mkw bez okien dach 180 mkw nie licze robocizny 
Planuje zakup SILKI 24cm

----------


## boszczak

> Własnie tak i miedzy słupami belka. Wielu nawet nie daje słupów, ale wspiera belkę na ścianie. Ale to nie jest dobre rozwiąznie. Sam słup też nic nie daje, bo podpiera strop tylko punktowo. Musisz poprosić jakiegoś konstruktora, aby przeliczył belkę i zaprojektował zbrojenie stropu. Przy małych ilościach ścian nośnych wewnętrznych jest to ważne.


Wielkie dzięki, wcześniej nawet o tym nie myślałem, bez słupa będzie dużo lepiej  :big grin:

----------


## jaskul

co sądzicie o takim projekcie - czy będzie należał do tanich domków?
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...729875#1729875

----------


## slaw79

> Pytanko
> Czy starczy 130 tys na dom 169mkw bez okien dach 180 mkw nie licze robocizny 
> Planuje zakup SILKI 24cm


ponawiam pytanie

----------


## iwozelka

> Napisał slaw79
> 
> Pytanko
> Czy starczy 130 tys na dom 169mkw bez okien dach 180 mkw nie licze robocizny 
> Planuje zakup SILKI 24cm
> 
> 
> ponawiam pytanie


Na materiały starczy jak najbardziej  :big grin:

----------


## slaw79

> Napisał slaw79
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał slaw79
> 
> ...


dzieki  :big grin:

----------


## joannaj75

Skoro mowa o budowaniu taniego domu energooszczedną metodą  to co uważacie o metodzie isomax lub innej podobnej ??? 
Odzyskiwanie ciepła , ściany beton plus pozyskiwanie ciepła z dachu??? 
Jest Firma która w stan developerski zmieści się w 1500 zł brutto za 1m2 wybudowania domu i masz w tym stan surowy pod klucz.!!

Co WY nA to ?? czy do końca świata będziemy budować metodami tradycyjnymi ??

----------


## HenoK

> Skoro mowa o budowaniu taniego domu energooszczedną metodą  to co uważacie o metodzie isomax lub innej podobnej ???


Metoda jest bardzo ciekawa ciekawa, niektóre rozwiązania wydają się na pierwszy rzut oka kontrowersyjne, jednak po przemyśleniu i zapoznaniu się z całą technologią muszę stwierdzić, że ma ona bardzo wiele mocnych punktów.
Dziękuję, za przypomienie o tej metodzie, miałem o niej informację już kilka lat temu, ale wtedy budownictwo "zero-energetyczne" stanowiło jedynie ciekawostkę.

----------


## miol

Witam
Metoda jest ciekawa ale ja nie wierzę w tą cene.Dlaczego? A no dlatego, że budynek za bardzo nie różni się od tradycyjnego jeżeli chodzi o zużycie materiałów. Bo niby gdzie są te oszczędności? A do tego chodzi rozległy i na pewno drogi system tych rurek. Na stronach podane są wyceny ale jest brak szczegółów. Np. na isomax opisują dom 136m2 i tam podają cene za stan surowy otwarty 211tys netto co nie jest kwotą małą. 
Druga firma podaje kwotę dużo niższą bo 83 tys netto za dom większy bo 154m2 (tylko nie napisali co to za powierzchnia użytkowa czy całości  :Wink2:  bo np.isomax pisze że koszt wynosi ok.1tys za m2 ale powierzchni całkowitej ). W przypadku drugiej firmy masz też ścianki wewnętrzne gipsowo-kartonowe i inną technologie, tam nie ma żadnych rurek (dopiero doczytałem) tylko ściana wykonana z ich materiału o bardzo mały wsp. 0,17kW/m ale nie są konsekwentni w podawaniu danych a może to tylko markenting bo trochę dalej piszą:
"ABY OSIĄGNĄĆ PARAMETRY ŚCIANY ZEWNĘTRZNEJ GRUBOŚCI  30 CM WZNIESIONEJ W TECHNOLOGII STB 2002 TRZEBA KAŻDĄ Z PODANYCH PONIŻEJ ŚCIAN DOCIELIĆ WARSTWĄ STYROPIANU O PODANEJ PONIŻEJ GRUBOŚCI
Cegła dziurawka 38 cm 
styropian 10 cm

Cegła pełna 38 cm 
styropian 12 cm	

Pustak cer. MAX 29 cm 
styropian 10 cm

Gazobeton 24 cm
cegła 12 cm 
styropian 10 cm

Pustak ALFA 24 cm
szczelina 4 cm 
cegła 12 cm 
styropian 10 cm	

Gazobeton 24 cm
styropian 11 cm

Wielka płyta W-70 27 cm
styropian 8 cm


Żelbet 25 cm
styropian 12 cm	

Pustak ceramiczny 
MAX 44 cm
styropian 9cm

Pustak MAX 29 cm
cegła 12 cm 
styropian 10 cm	

Gazobeton 37 cm
styropian 9 cm	

Pustak ALFA 38 cm
styropian 10 cm 
"
Czyli w sumie nic nadzwyczajnego, może to dlatego że podany wsp. odnosi się do ich materiału a ściana oprócz niego zawiera także słupy żelbetowe.

----------


## HenoK

> Witam
> Metoda jest ciekawa ale ja nie wierzę w tą cene.Dlaczego? A no dlatego, że budynek za bardzo nie różni się od tradycyjnego jeżeli chodzi o zużycie materiałów. Bo niby gdzie są te oszczędności?


Oszczędności mogą być, zwłaszcza w wykonaniu stanu surowego.
Za jednym zamachem wykonuje się szalunek sciany konstrukcyjnej i bardzo skuteczne ocieplenie (przy bardzo małej ilości robocizny).

Ten sam system zastosowany do docieplenia ścian istniejących budynków, np. wielkiej płyty może być bardzo skuteczny. Można tą metodą zrobić niskotemperaturowe ogrzewanie ścienne o bardzo duzej akumulacji.

Generalnie metodą z szalunkiem styropianowym po obu stronach ściany wykonane zostaną ściany pomieszczeń o bardzo małej akumulacyjności. 
Jeżeli w pomieszczeniach tych zastosuje się system wentylacji nawiewno wywiewnej z odzyskiem ciepła (lub z jego schłodzeniem latem), to nie powinno być problemu. *Jednak otwieranie okien w takich pomieszczeniach mija się z celem - całkowicie zakłóci działanie systemu, może to jednak dobrze - zwłaszcza w środowisku miejskim od hałasu i kurzu lepiej oddzielić się szczelnym oknem.*

----------


## sm32

Znalazłem w Żywcu hurtownię budowlaną, która ma dostępne duże ilości pustaków ceramicznych ze Słowacji, Czech i Węgier w dobrych cenech. Ich strona to www.budowlanka.ig.pl 
Fajni goście i w ogóle do rzeczy! Polecam jak ktoś chce w dobrych cenach coś kupić w dzisiejszych czasach!!!
Darek

----------


## mayland

Tanie budowanie to podobno też, szybkie budowanie  :Lol:   Zamieściłam post w innym wątku ale pozwole sobie go tu zacytować.




> Mam plan wybudować szybko dom   
> Muszę sie dobrze zorganizować. Pomóżcie mi proszę, dobrze rozplanować poszczególne etapy budowy, tak bym mogła umówić poszczególnych wykonawców. 
> 1. Geodeta, roboty ziemne 
> 2. Fundamenty 
> 3. Hydraulik-wyprowadzenei kanalizacji 
> 4. Ściany, kominy, schody, tarasy i stropy -murarka 
> 5. Chudziak 
> 6. Więźba i dach, rynny, odgromówka 
> 7. Hydraulik kończy "rurki"  łazienki, co, poś 
> ...


Dla zniecierpliwionych tym moim przeklejaniem postu dodam tylko, że nie zadaję pytania "czy wybuduje ten dom za 200...300...400...tys :smile: )"

----------


## sm32

Znalazłem w Żywcu hurtownię budowlaną, która ma dostępne duże ilości pustaków ceramicznych ze Słowacji, Czech i Węgier w dobrych cenech. Ich strona to www.budowlanka.ig.pl 
Fajni goście i w ogóle do rzeczy! Polecam jak ktoś chce w dobrych cenach coś kupić w dzisiejszych czasach!!!
jak policzylem to wyszlo mi ze na samych pustakach jestem w stanie zaoszczedzic 5 tys wiec mozna myslec o zmieszczeniu sie w 100  :big grin: 
Darek

----------


## Anher1968

szulam porady mam do wyboru dwie działki i tu szukam pomocy u was jedna działka ma 1000m jest w kształcie trójkąta jeat ogrodzona płotem z przeseł betonowych do mediów jest 30m kosztuje 42 tyś druga to pole III klasy prostokąt 59000m czyli 59arów nie przekwalifikowana do mediów 200m cena 20 tys która mam wziąśc bo mam mętlik i naprawde nie wiem co robić boje się ze z tą drugą bedzie wiecej kłoipotów co byście zrobili?

----------


## piotruspan

59000.. czyli 5.9ha?

----------


## Kero

Cena zachęca do 59 arów ale mogą być bardzo duże kłopoty z przekształceniem ziemi. III klasa to dobra klasa ziemi rolnej. Jak się uda odrolnić to jest też taka ewentualność, ze przez najbliższe 10 lat płaci się za to haracz i to nie mały.

----------


## Anher1968

ta działa 0.59 hektara czyli 59 arów mam mętl;ik w głowie boję się o media byłem w wodociągach powiedzilei ze podłaczenie wody wyniesienioe około 40n tysięcy przeraża mnie ta suma a do tego prąd gdzieś 8 tysięcy a nie należe do bogatych powiedzcie opłaca się tom wszystkoi taka cena za pole? mi osobiscie podoba się bardziej te pole ale sam już nie wiem

----------


## ANDIX

Całej działki nie musisz "odralniać". Wystarczy tyle ile potrzeba pod dom i dojazd. To ważne, bo wiaże sie to z podatkami.(do 5 a ponoć dalej  nie ma opłat-trzeba pytać w Urzędzie) Podatek za "odrolnioną" jest ok 20 gr/m2, natomiast za działkę rolną podatek jest niewielki. To samo dotyczy garażu. Jak jest w budynku płacisz podatek ok 50 groszy za m2, za wolnostojący 3,50/m2. (cennik w Gminie) 

Przed kupnem działki warto wystapić o warunki zabudowy. Na tym etapie dowiesz się, czy Twoje zamierzenie inwestycyjne przejdzie w tym terenie. O warunki moze wystąpić właściciel lub Ty, po optrzymaniu pełnomocnictwa od właściciela.

----------


## iwozelka

> ta działa 0.59 hektara czyli 59 arów mam mętl;ik w głowie boję się o media byłem w wodociągach powiedzilei ze podłaczenie wody wyniesienioe około 40n tysięcy przeraża mnie ta suma a do tego prąd gdzieś 8 tysięcy a nie należe do bogatych powiedzcie opłaca się tom wszystkoi taka cena za pole? mi osobiscie podoba się bardziej te pole ale sam już nie wiem


Nikt nie da Ci złotej rady  :ohmy:  Musisz odpowiedzieć sobie czego chcesz  :oops:  czy wybudować dom i szybko zamieszkać czy stracić kupę czasu nad załatwianiem papierów, wybudować dom na ok. 400m2 i pielęgnować te pół hektara bo odłogiem to leżeć nie będzie  :Evil:  no chyba że póżniej rozparcelujesz i sprzedasz po kawałku  :oops:

----------


## mayland

Hmmmm
1ha=10.000m2
59000m2 to *5,9ha*  a nie 0,59ha  :Roll:  

PRAWIE robi wielką różnicę  :Lol:

----------


## Matuszka

> Tanie budowanie to podobno też, szybkie budowanie   Zamieściłam post w innym wątku ale pozwole sobie go tu zacytować.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Mam plan wybudować szybko dom   
> Muszę sie dobrze zorganizować. Acha, dodam tylko, że termin wykonania prac do grudnia 2007   Zobaczymy jak będzie
> ...



Widzę i ciesze się niejako, że ktoś się zawziął tak jak ja. Jestem na etapie załatwiania warunków, a wprowadzam się na Gwiazdkę 2007.
Mam nadal wielką nadzieję, że to możliwe!

----------


## mayland

DAMY RADĘ!!!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Trzymam kciuki  :cool:

----------


## psed

Też jestem na etapie załatwiania warunków (Grodzisk Mazowiecki) ale mam tylko nadzieję, że znajdę wykonawcę na wiosnę przyszłego roku i stosowne materiały budowlane na jesieni br.

----------


## boszczak

> Napisał mayland
> 
> Tanie budowanie to podobno też, szybkie budowanie   Zamieściłam post w innym wątku ale pozwole sobie go tu zacytować.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...



Ja też do zawziętych należę, gwiazdka na nowym miejscu, budowa rozpoczęta w pierwszy dzień wiosny, ławy już wylane, główka fundamentu też, teraz idzie ogrodzenie, po świętach ruszam w górę z murami, i tak stopniowo do stanu mieszkalnego,   :big grin:

----------


## SLAEY

Hej, fajnie macie. My dopiero zaczynamy, jestem na etapie załatwiania papierków. Planujemy wybudować ten dom : 

http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...8,61,opis.html 

Chcemy go wybudować systemem gospodarczym i zacząć w tym roku. 
Czy warto wg. Was coś w nim zmienić, aby było jak najtaniej podczas budowy ? Zastanawiamy się nad technologią ścian, liczę i liczę i co dzień to inne wychodzą wartości.... 

Ale nic, proszę o opinię odnośnie zmian w projekcie. 

PS.
A co z ZEZO ? Czy udało Ci się w końcu wybudować za 100 000 PLN ?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mati_sowee

ładny domek - my tez bedziemy budowac systemem gospodarczym

----------


## Anher1968

pomóżcie jutro mam dać zaliczke za działkę jak ma to być napisane aby było wszystko prawnie

----------


## HenoK

> pomóżcie jutro mam dać zaliczke za działkę jak ma to być napisane aby było wszystko prawnie


Jeżeli Ci na tej działce zależy, to daj *zadatek* a nie zaliczkę. Różnica wbrew pozorom jest bardzo istotna. 
Zobacz np.  TUTAJ .

----------


## gorgonit

tak koniecznie zadatek a nie zaliczka .
umowa cos np w tym stylu:


PRZEDWSTĘPNA UMOWA KUPNA — SPRZEDAŻY


zawarta w dniu ................................... w .............................. pomiędzy: 

1.	................................................., zamieszkałym w........................................ przy ul. ............................

legitymującym się dowodem osobistym ........................................... zwanym w treści umowy Sprzedawcą, 

a

2.	..................................................  . zamieszkałym w....................................... przy ul. ............................ 

legitymującym się dowodem osobistym ........................................... zwanym w treści umowy Kupującym.




§ 1
Przedmiotem umowy jest..............................................  ..........................................

§ 2
Strony zobowiązują się do zawarcia właściwej umowy kupna — sprzedaży prawa wymienionego w § 1
w terminie do dnia..............................................  ..............za cenę ..................................... (słownie ..................................................  ............................).


§ 3
1. Na poczet ceny określonej w § 2 umowy Kupujący wręcza Sprzedawcy zadatek w kwocie ................... zł (słownie ..................................................  ............................).
2. W przypadku niewykonania umowy przez Sprzedawcę, zwróci on Kupującemu zadatek w podwójnej wysokości.
3. W razie niewykonania umowy przez Kupującego zadatek przepada na rzecz Sprzedawcy.



§ 4
Sprzedawca oświadcza, że zbywane prawo jest wolne od wszelkich długów i obciążeń.


§ 5
W razie, gdyby po zawarciu niniejszej umowy, powstało lub ujawniło się istnienie jakiegokolwiek obciążenia zbywanego prawa, Sprzedawca zobowiązuje się je niezwłocznie uregulować.


§ 6
Sprzedawca oświadcza, że otrzymał od Kupującego kwotę określoną w § 3 umowy i odbiór jej niniejszym kwituje.


§ 7
Umowę sporządzono w dwóch jednobrzmiących egzemplarzach, po jednym dla każdej ze stron umowy.



 § 8
W sprawach nie uregulowanych postanowieniami umowy zastosowanie mieć będą przepisy kodeksu cywilnego.


§ 9
Ewentualne spory, mogące powstać przy wykonywaniu umowy, strony poddają rozstrzygnięciu właściwych sądów powszechnych.



              Sprzedawca                                                                                                                                                              Kupujący

----------


## Anher1968

dzięki

----------


## Edybre

> Hej, fajnie macie. My dopiero zaczynamy, jestem na etapie załatwiania papierków. Planujemy wybudować ten dom : 
> 
> http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...8,61,opis.html 
> 
> Chcemy go wybudować systemem gospodarczym i zacząć w tym roku. 
> Czy warto wg. Was coś w nim zmienić, aby było jak najtaniej podczas budowy ? Zastanawiamy się nad technologią ścian, liczę i liczę i co dzień to inne wychodzą wartości.... 
> 
> Ale nic, proszę o opinię odnośnie zmian w projekcie. 
> 
> ...


Do tanich ten dom nie należy. A jeszcze z piwnicą. Kosztorys jest na 166 k beż instalacji i robocizny, no i bez vatu. Ceny zupełnie nieaktualne. Ja wybudowałam w poprzednim sezonie prościutki domek i surowy zamknięty wyszedł mi prawie 100 k. A dia przykładu podam ci moje ceny: metr kw materiału na ściany (poroton 24) 39 zł, bloczki betonowe 2,2 za sztukę, B15 160 zł, B20 180 zł, cegła 0,6 gr, Roben niedziany plus 2,63 za sztukę. No i okna w promocji zimowej, podobno teraz są ok 10 % droższe. Wydaje mi się, że pod kluicz potrzebujesz co najmniej 340 k.

----------


## SLAEY

Hej, dzięki. To ja zaczynam wątpić czy jest w ogóle sens....

Muszę to wszystko policzyć etapami i zobaczymy.

A możesz powiedzieć jaki konkretnie dom wybudowałeś ??? Może fotkę masz ?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Edybre

Zacytuję siebie:



> Mam projekt indywidualny inspirowany Kopciuszkiem z archipelagu ale z wieloma zmianami: bryła domu wyrównana do regularnego prostokąta z małym podcieniem przy wejściu, na tej ścianie gdzie drzwi wejściowe za nimi jest doklejony garaż (czyli zlikwidowane okna z tej ściany) a dom z garażem to takie 2 prostokąty przesunięte względem siebie dzięki czemu powstała takie fajne zaciszne podwóreczko z podjazdem i wejściem. Na górze jest garderoba naprzeciwko schodów zrobiona kosztem części sypialni 3 i 4 dostępna z sypialni tej na lewo. I wymiary domu są inne: dom 12,5 na 8 a garaż 4 na 11,5. Sypialnie na górze są bardzo funkcjonalne, po podłogach mają 20 m, 14,66 i 15,54,  łazienka 15,26, garderoba 6,7. Nie ma lukarny na dachu, żadnych połaciówek, inny kąt nachylenia dachu, wysokość kalenicy i ścianki kolankowej  inna, zmienione wymiary i liczba okien. Tak właściwie to inny projekt ale punktem wyjścia był właśnie kopciuszek


Fotki mam ale nie umiem wklejać   :oops:

----------


## psed

> Czy warto wg. Was coś w nim zmienić, aby było jak najtaniej podczas budowy ?


Podejście do tematu. Po pierwsze proponuję ustalić jakie pomieszczenia w jakiej wielkości i ilości potrzebujesz do wygodnego Twoim zadaniem życia. To się chyba nazywa "program użytkowy domu". Zastanów się, czy potrzebujesz/musisz mieć piwnicę. Jeśli budujesz na stoku to prawdopodobnie tak ze względu na wysokie fundamenty. Wiedz, że piwnica może być droższa w wykonaniu od piętra. Zastanów się czy potrzebujesz mieć piętro i godzisz się z niedogodnościami z tym związanymi nawet wtedy gdy będziesz dużo starszy.
Piętro to strop betonowy (drożeje cement i stal a mało jest projektów z drewnianym), schody, okna dachowe/połaciowe, solidniejsze ściany nośne i dłuższe kominy. Jeśli masz albo będziesz miał małą działkę to aby wypełnić Twój program użytkowy możesz być skazany na dom pietrowy albo jak kto woli z poddaszem użytkowym. Jak będziesz miał pewność co chcesz budować myślę, że jak wielu z nas znajdziesz swój projekt.

Powodzenia.

----------


## kasia38

Przeraża mnie troche to co mówicie o kosztach.  Jak sądzicie ile może kosztować stan surowy otwarty domu o pow. użyt. 202 + piwnica. Dom o dość skomplikowanym dachu - 4 lukarny, okna połaciowe. Dokładnie to  Siedziba z pracowni MG projekt - nie umiem wkleić zdjęcia   :Roll:

----------


## HenoK

> Przeraża mnie troche to co mówicie o kosztach.  Jak sądzicie ile może kosztować stan surowy otwarty domu o pow. użyt. 202 + piwnica. Dom o dość skomplikowanym dachu - 4 lukarny, okna połaciowe. Dokładnie to  Siedziba z pracowni MG projekt - nie umiem wkleić zdjęcia


Oto  Siedziba  :

 :smile: 
Myślę, że to co podają autorzy projeku :



> Stan surowy otwarty:	265,190.00 PLN
> Stan surowy zamknięty:	351,530.00 PLN
> Roboty wykończeniowe:	265,190.00 PLN


nie odbiega zbyt daleko od rzeczywistości  :sad:  .

----------


## madd

Budowalam rok temu. Bez szalenstw zainwestowalam w chatke 200 tysiecy (z dzialka). Nie wykonczona jest jescze gora. Ale jak widze co sie dzieje na rynku, to nie wiem czy w tym roku 300 tysiecy by pomoglo. Szok!

----------


## maciekw021

Witam wszystkich, 
tak sobie czytam wasze wypowiedzi, oczywiscie nie wszystkie bo troche tego jest i już sam nie wiem czy w to wchodzic. Mam działke i bede starał sie o pozwolenie na budowe(mysle, ze nie bedzie z tym problemu gdyz wokolo jest duzo domkow) a pozniej oczywiscie bede chciał postawic dom. Dom góra 120 mk najlepiej jakby by mial ok 100, w miare prosty, funkcjonalny z tarasem i 3 pokojami... najbardziej chcialem parterowy ale jednak chyba wybiore opcje z poddaszem uzytkowym. Aktualnie mysle o technologii szkiletowej, z półfabrykatów, prafea czyli coś co trwa ok 3 miesiecy po czym domek stoi. Jesli chodzi o biały montaz, hydraulike, elektryke zrobie we wlasnym zakresie, no chyba, ze tanio za to policza i nie bedzie mi sie opłacało tracic czasu na te roboty. Teraz przejdzmy do konkretów: interesuje mnie aktualna róznica w cenie pomiedzy w/w technologiami a tachnologią tradycyjną. Chcialbym sie zmiescic w kwocie 200 tys zł, czy jest to mozliwe przy w/w technologiach? :big grin:  

Jesli ktos z was jest na etapie budowania badz zbudowal dom w takich technologiach to prosze o podzielenie sie doswiadczeniami i wrazeniami. Opinie  na ich temat sa rozmaite i już sam sie w tym gubie.  :Roll:

----------


## Mags

Pomijając koszty zakupu działki (bo jak wiadomo rozbieżności mogą być znaczne) i jej uzbrojenia, największe znaczenie ma projekt. Dobrze zaprojektowany "tani dom" w którym ściany się "zejdą" a dach nie będzie miał więcej niż 4 połaci odpłaci się wielkimi oszczędnościami choćby miał więcej metrów kwadratowych niż mniejszy ale trudny do zbudowania dom. Boom budowlany rząda od inwestorów, żeby raczej zapomnieli o tanim budowaniu, ale trzeba pamiętać , że skoro "tani" już jest drogi to ten co był drogi jest już - nieosiągalny może nawet. 
Czytam tak sobie i czytam to forum i zastanawia mnie jedno - w temacie "tanio wybudować dom" ludziska pytają o koszty domów często gęsto drogich w realizacji - pięknych oczywiście - ale skomplikowanych. Niestety trzeba iść na kompromis i zrezygnować choćby z kilku ozdóbek aby zmieścić się w przeznaczonych funduszach lub też znaleźć projekt mniej skomplikowany, nie koniecznie brzydszy. 
Mój dom szczerze mówiąc będzie "niepiękny"  , ale ta funkcjonalność i prostota wręcz mnie urzekły. 
Małe zmiany w elewacji i nie będzie tak źle.

----------


## mayland

Mags zgodzę się z Tobą z tym doborem projektu. Pierwsze projekty które wybierałam do realizacji były przeładowane, ze skomplikowanymi dachami. Znów domy kostki które też mi się podobają nie są również tanie w budowie bo w nich ważnym elementem jest dobra, ładna wykończeniówka. A to może kosztować więcej niż skomplikowany dach.  Chciałam jednak mieć przestrzeń i to był warunek z którego nie mogłam zrezygnować.
Może projekt który wybrałam nie jest domem moich marzeń, ale wiem, że bedzie się w nim wygodnie żyło i w miarę niedrogo się go utrzyma. Dwuspadowy dach w kształcie L. Mogło być prościej ale... nie rezygnujmy ze wszystkiego  :Wink2:   :Lol:  
Jestem po kosztorysach rzeczoznawcy i opinii kierownika budowy. Jednogłośnie ocenili mi wydatki na takie jakie planowałam, mimo podwyżek. A raczej chcieli mnie zaskoczyc kwotami i troche ostudzic moje zapały.  :Confused:   Czy się uda to zobaczymy jak będzie dalej. Narazie nie jest źle.

----------


## ANDIX

Nie pchaj sie w technologie nie sprawdzone u nas. W 3 miesiące to mozna budowac baraki, a nie budynki mieszkalne.

----------


## Anher1968

ja wreszcie mam działkę małą ale własną ma 800m  w tym roku planuje ja uzbroić i jak dobrze pujdzie postawić fundamenty ale jak wyjdzie to   zobaczymy nie jestesmy ludzmi bogatymi  wrecz bym powiedziała żyjemy na normalnej stopie zamierzamy wziąść kredyt i postawić domek własnymi siłami i siłami rodziny bedziemy oszczedzać na czym tylko się da projekt tez prosty mam nadzieje ze nasze marzenie się spełn

ihttp://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/slonecznyp/index.php

----------


## Anher1968

aha wydaje nmi się ze nawet z najbrzydszego projektu można zrobić ładne cacko dużo daje otoczenie i ładna wykończeniówka którą mozna rozłożyć sobie na etapy  i robić jak już się mieszka

----------


## bwojtek

Całkiem zgrabny projekt (i z założenia tani w budownie). Osobiście stanowczo radzę wygospodarować miejsce na schody - skoro dach ma 35 stopni to na górze będzie mnóstwo miejsca. Można oczywiście poddasze zagospodarować później.
Robienie mikro WC kosztem łazienki IMHO jest wątpliwym pomysłem - ja bym przeniósł wejście do pomieszczenia gospodarczego z kuchni i tam zorganizował "zapasowy wucet".

----------


## Anher1968

tez myslimy z męzem o zagospodarowaniu poddasza w przyszłosci ale to juz bedzie długo po tym jak bedziemy mieszkać schody planuje tam gdzie wc rozmawiałam z osoba która ma takie rozwiązanie i mówi ze całkiem dobrze to sie sprawdziło bedziemy kombinować projekt wydaje się tani i prosty już nie mogę się doczekać

----------


## mayland

Zatem powodzenia w budowaniu życzę i miłego pomieszkiwania  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## ANDIX

Ciesze sie że udalo Ci sie kupić działke. Dom dobry do budowy i z cała pewnością będzie dość tani. To, co napisąłeś, to prawda. Z kazdego domu można zrobić cacko.

----------


## maciekw021

czemu mialbym sie nie pchac w te technologie, prosze o konkrety bo wszyscy ciagle pisza ogolnikowo. Duzo osob juz stawialo domy w tych technologiach... uwazam, ze przy obecnych cenach materialow budowlanych domy szkieletowe czy tez system prafea wyjdzie taniej, chociazby ze wzgledu na czas(czas to pieniadz, majac wlasna firme ciezko jest codziennie dogladac budowy)...

----------


## ANDIX

Warto poczytać w sieci
np: http://www.bazafirm.pl/newbaza/edyto...str=akt&id=361[/url]

----------


## Zorka31

> Pomijając koszty zakupu działki (bo jak wiadomo rozbieżności mogą być znaczne) i jej uzbrojenia, największe znaczenie ma projekt. Dobrze zaprojektowany "tani dom" w którym ściany się "zejdą" a dach nie będzie miał więcej niż 4 połaci odpłaci się wielkimi oszczędnościami choćby miał więcej metrów kwadratowych niż mniejszy ale trudny do zbudowania dom. Boom budowlany rząda od inwestorów, żeby raczej zapomnieli o tanim budowaniu, ale trzeba pamiętać , że skoro "tani" już jest drogi to ten co był drogi jest już - nieosiągalny może nawet. 
> Czytam tak sobie i czytam to forum i zastanawia mnie jedno - w temacie "tanio wybudować dom" ludziska pytają o koszty domów często gęsto drogich w realizacji - pięknych oczywiście - ale skomplikowanych. Niestety trzeba iść na kompromis i zrezygnować choćby z kilku ozdóbek aby zmieścić się w przeznaczonych funduszach lub też znaleźć projekt mniej skomplikowany, nie koniecznie brzydszy. 
> Mój dom szczerze mówiąc będzie "niepiękny"  , ale ta funkcjonalność i prostota wręcz mnie urzekły. 
> Małe zmiany w elewacji i nie będzie tak źle.


Otóż własnie! Jak sobie ktoś zafunduje dach z lukarnami, kilkupołaciowy, plus skomplikowana bryła budynku, to nie będzie tanio. Ja chciałam tanio, więc budynek jest parterowy, dach czterospadowy (miał być dwuspadowy, ale architekt sie rozpędził i już trudno, jest za to ładniej), bez komplikacji. I uważam, że jest piękny!  :big grin:

----------


## Depi

Ja właśnie jestem w trakcie opracowywania projektu. Zaczęło się od dość skomplikowanego, który ja sukcesywnie upraszaczałem aż wyszło dokładnie pudełko. Wcale jednak nie podoba mi się mniej, niż ten pierwotny.
 Efekt estetyczny osiągnąć można wykończeniem - u nas np. drewnianą oblicówką na fasadzie. Czy wyjdzie taniej to trzeba policzyć, ale na pewno pewniej (wszystkie bajery to ryzyko błędów wykonawczych, przecieków, mostków termicznych itp.), a prosty dom to przede wszystkim tanie użytkowanie - ma najlepszy stosunek objętości do powierzchni zewnętrznej.

Obrazki są w moim dzienniku.

Co do praefy, to ja wciąż ją rozważam. Była dużo droższa do niedawna, teraz być może proporcje się polepszyły. Zależy to od tego, ile Praefa podniosła ceny. Większość jej produkcji idzie na Zachód, a tam takiego ruchu nie ma - może pozostały stabilne. Nie publikują żadnych cenników, więc niestety trzeba mieć projekt i dać do wyceny.

System ten jest stosowany od lat i domy stoją. Moi znajomi zbudowali tak w zeszłym roku i są zachwyceni.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Vafel

Anher1968: doskonały jest ten Twój projekt. Czegoś takiego właśnie szukałem. Czy masz jakiś w miarę aktualny kosztorys lub jakieś pojęcie ile to może kosztować? Czy za 200 tys. zł dałoby się postawić taki domek przy założeniu, że dużo pracy wykonuję sam (na przykład wykończeniówka i instalacja elektryczna) i nie urządzam na razie poddasza?

Noo, i czy ta kotłownia za garażem wystarczy, żeby zmieścić tam piec na ekogroszek z podajnikiem?

Ja jestem na etapie załatwiania papierków z archeologami (na moje nieszczeście mam stanowisko archeologiczne na działce), a chciałbym w tym roku zrobić stan surowy otwarty, ale chyba marne szanse.

Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia przy budowie...

----------


## Anher1968

za 200 tyś toi spokojnie się zmieścisaz nie posiadam jeszcze aktualnego kosztorysu a;le rozmawiałam z ludzmi którzy postawili dom stan surowy przykryty blachodachówką okna z roletami koszt 68 tyś ja planuje w 150 tyś się zmieścić co do kotłowni to z podajnikiem może byc problem ale reszta się zmiesci

----------


## Vafel

Noo, to mnie pocieszasz. 200 tys. to maximum na co mogę sobie pozwolić (nie dostanę większego kredytu niż 170 tys. a na razie mam jakieś 20 tys. oszczędności).

A odnośnie projektu, to zastanawiałem się też nad takimi projektami:
Z8 (http://www.projekty.z500.pl/projekt/z8.html) lub ewentualnie nieco mniejszy Z12 (http://www.projekty.z500.pl/projekt/z12.html).

Ciągle nie wiem co zrobić z ogrzewaniem. Waham się pomiędzy piecem na ekogroszek a zestawem kominek + ogrzewanie elektryczne (gazu nie mam i nie będę miał - w gminie powiedzieli, że przed 2015 nie podciągną  :Smile: . Gdybym zrezygnował z ekogroszku, to mógłbym też zrezygnować z garażu i kotłowni i byłoby taniej... 
Jeśli ktoś coś może doradzić, to bardzo proszę...  :Smile: 

P.S. Wątki o ogrzewaniu ekogroszkiem i prądem czytałem  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Anher1968

ja tez miałam taki dylemat takie same projekty rozważalismy oprócz nich jeszcze http://www.domnahoryzoncie.pl/pl/ind...94&sid=5#rzuty do dziś nie jestem pewna wyboru ja mam max 150 tyś i kombinuje

----------


## Anher1968

siedze i ciaglaa myśle który projekt bedzie lepszy niby zdecydowałam si ena sloneczny ale boje sie ze koszty nas przerosna mysle o ninie wydjae sie wogle tania ale brakuje mi tam jednego pokoju z drugiej strony jak porównam parametry tych domów to są parawie identyczne pow dachu kubatura itp w słonecznym planuje poddasze na pozniej sama już nie wiem co zrobicktóry byście wybrali jesli mielibyście ograniczzona ilośc kasy i nie pytam sie o wizualny wygląd bo to mnie najmniej interesuje chce miec dom a jak bedzie wyglądał to mnie nie interesuje ma być tani w budowie to co sądzicie który 
nina http://www.domnahoryzoncie.pl/pl/ind...94&sid=5#rzuty
słonecznyhttp://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/slonecznyp/index.php
z8 http://www.z500.pl/index.php?projekt=8&ogolne

----------


## mayland

Wybrałaś domy o podobnej bryle i podobnej powierzchni. Koszty budowy więc powinny być zbliżone, tym bardziej, że planujesz kończyć etapowo (poddasze później). Myślę, że musisz dokładniej określić swe potrzeby. Jesli wiesz, że np. będzie Ci potrzeba więcej powierzchni to wybór Słonecznego wydaje sie być uzasadniony. W przeciwnym razie nie ma się co ładować w poddasze, którego nie będziesz wykańczać. Mi się podoba w słonecznym to, że na garażu można zrobić ładny taras  :Lol:  
Same koszty budowy wszystkich trzech powinny być porównywalne jeśli weźmiemy pod uwagę te same technologie i materiały.
Kilka metrów więcej nie robi już takiej różnicy przy całości wydatków  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Anher1968

tez mi się trak wydaje wiec tylko utwierdzam sie w decyzji o słonecznym powierzchnia wieksza zawsze się przyda narazie mamy juedna córczkę ale planujemy w pr5zyszłości zmienić ten fakt i stworzyć rodzinę zastępczą może dla jakiejś jeszcze jednej pociechy a do tego moje biuro tzn jakaś klitka jestem nauczycielką mnóstwo paierów rysowania itd dzięki za podpowiedz

----------


## 13hp

> tez mi się trak wydaje wiec tylko utwierdzam sie w decyzji o słonecznym powierzchnia wieksza zawsze się przyda narazie mamy juedna córczkę ale planujemy w pr5zyszłości zmienić ten fakt i stworzyć rodzinę zastępczą może dla jakiejś jeszcze jednej pociechy a do tego moje biuro tzn jakaś klitka jestem nauczycielką mnóstwo paierów rysowania itd dzięki za podpowiedz


W takim razie może zastanowisz sie nad:
http://www.dobreprojekty.pl/projekt_w2712a.html 

http://www.dobreprojekty.pl/projekt_w2712b.html 

http://www.dobreprojekty.pl/projekt_w2712c.html 

http://www.dobreprojekty.pl/projekt_w2712d.html

----------


## zhana

Witam
jestem na etapie wyboru projektu, szukam prostego, funkcjonalnego 5 pokojowego domu, z dwuspadowym dachem o prostej bryle
brałam pod uwagę ten projekt
http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/?p=de...134&opcja=opis


13hp  dziękuję za linki
nie trafiłam do tej pory na te projekty które podałeś  :smile: 
nie wiem czy się nie zdecyduję na ten

http://www.dobreprojekty.pl/projekt_w2712a.html

----------


## Zorka31

> Witam
> jestem na etapie wyboru projektu, szukam prostego, funkcjonalnego 5 pokojowego domu, z dwuspadowym dachem o prostej bryle
> brałam pod uwagę ten projekt
> http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/?p=de...134&opcja=opis
> 
> 
> 13hp  dziękuję za linki
> nie trafiłam do tej pory na te projekty które podałeś 
> nie wiem czy się nie zdecyduję na ten
> ...


Polecam Subtelny/Domy dostepne/D79. Dla mnie rewelacja. Ja mam przerobiony ten projekt bo chcę mieć wiekszy domek, a w związku ze zmianą kąta nachylenia dachu wyszło mi coś jak poddasze użytkowe.

----------


## zhana

Zorka ten?
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...18&IdKolekcji=
jaki masz teraz kąt? 
u mnie powinien być 45

----------


## Zorka31

> Zorka ten?
> http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...18&IdKolekcji=
> jaki masz teraz kąt? 
> u mnie powinien być 45


Tak to ten. U mnie kąt teraz po przeróbkach ma 30. A w WZ stoi, że ma być od 30 do 45.

----------


## Mistic_2005

Witam.
Mam pytanie:
dziś dowiedziałem, się że jest do kupienia działka w mojej okolicy. Właściciciel woła za nią 50 zł od metra NETTO.
Jaki podatek jest przy zakupie działki - 7 czy 22%. Bo nie wiem ile tak naprawde będe musiał za dany metr zapłacić.
Chcuałbym również zapytać o inne opłaty w związku z zakupem działki. Doszukałem się że trzeba zapłacić opłatę od czynności cywilnoprawnych (2% od wartości dla notariusza), takse notarialną, VAT od taksy oraz opłatę sądową - czy cos jeszcze pominąłem???
I jak jest wartośc metra jeśli od woła 50 zł NETTO.
Z góry dziękuję za info.
 :Wink2:  


------------------------------
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Mroovka

Jeśli pytasz o VAT to 22% , pozostałe opłaty zapytaj notariusza.

----------


## Depi

A PODATEK od czynności cywilnoprawnych nie płacisz notariuszowi, tylko Państwu, uosobionemu w tym wypadku przez lokalnych urząd skarbowy.

http://www.pit.pl/pages/i/258.php

I naprawde - Google nie boli.

----------


## 13hp

> Jeśli pytasz o VAT to 22% , pozostałe opłaty zapytaj notariusza.


no chyba że rolna wtedy 0 VAT

----------


## andre59

> Witam.
> Mam pytanie:
> dziś dowiedziałem, się że jest do kupienia działka w mojej okolicy. Właściciciel woła za nią 50 zł od metra NETTO.
> Jaki podatek jest przy zakupie działki - 7 czy 22%. Bo nie wiem ile tak naprawde będe musiał za dany metr zapłacić.
> Chcuałbym również zapytać o inne opłaty w związku z zakupem działki. Doszukałem się że trzeba zapłacić opłatę od czynności cywilnoprawnych (2% od wartości dla notariusza), takse notarialną, VAT od taksy oraz opłatę sądową - czy cos jeszcze pominąłem???
> I jak jest wartośc metra jeśli od woła 50 zł NETTO.
> Z góry dziękuję za info.
>  
> 
> ...


Jaki VAT?
Kupując działkę od prywatnej osoby nie nalicza się VAT'u.
Jest tylko opłata od czynności cywilno-prawnych (2% ceny działki), opłaty notarialne i ewentualna opłata za zmianę wpisu w księdze wieczystej.
Przy wartosci transakcji np. 50 tysięcy złotych wyjdzie tych opłat ok 2 tysiące.
Wszystkie te oplaty pobiera biuro notarialne, a zwyczajowo wnosi je osoba kupująca.
Dlatego sprzedający określił cenę 50 zł/m2 jako netto. Chyba, że coś kombunuje i próbuje uzyskać wyższą cenę o jakiś tam VAT.

----------


## 13hp

do *andre59* przeczytaj http://www.wrotaopolszczyzny.pl/pl/p...udowlanych.htm

----------


## AMP

> do *andre59* przeczytaj http://www.wrotaopolszczyzny.pl/pl/p...udowlanych.htm


to co napisał andre59 jest zgodne z prawdą - czyba, że osoba fizyczna prowadzi działalność gospodarczą i sprzedawana działka jest jedną z kilku przez nią sprzedawanych - wtedy powinna naliczyć vat - jeśli tego nie zrobi to jest to już jej problem, ponieważ w umowie notarialnej będzie wartość brutto. Podatek o czynności pobiera notariusz i przekazuje do US. Taxa notarialna jest dochodem notariusza, jest obciążona 22% vatem.

----------


## Mags

Zastanawia mnie jedna rzecz - co znaczy wybudować tanio dom. Do jakiej sumy jest tanio, od jakiej już drogo. Ja wiem, że zależy od wielkości domu, od projektu, od upodobań i zasobności portfela. Ale widząc jak ceny szaleją zastanawia mnie jak zmieniło się Wasze podejście do tematu. Ile teraz jest tanio? W obecnym czasie dla mnie osobiście - 100 tys jest niemal nie do osiągnięcia, 120-150 tys jest bardzo tanio, a tanio to już przedział  150-180. Moje założenia nie zmieniają się - dom do 120 m2, prosta bryła i nieskomplikowany dach; dużo prac wykonywanych samodzielnie - etap wykończeniowy: koszt nie obemuje ceny działki i jej uzbrojenia.
Jak Wy to teraz widzicie? Czy również Wasze podejście się zmieniło? Bo ja jeszcze rok temu wierzyłam, że 120 tys to mi wystarczy. Teraz wiem, że sporo zabraknie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Mistic_2005

> Napisał 13hp
> 
> do *andre59* przeczytaj http://www.wrotaopolszczyzny.pl/pl/p...udowlanych.htm
> 
> 
> to co napisał andre59 jest zgodne z prawdą - czyba, że osoba fizyczna prowadzi działalność gospodarczą i sprzedawana działka jest jedną z kilku przez nią sprzedawanych - wtedy powinna naliczyć vat - jeśli tego nie zrobi to jest to już jej problem, ponieważ w umowie notarialnej będzie wartość brutto. Podatek o czynności pobiera notariusz i przekazuje do US. Taxa notarialna jest dochodem notariusza, jest obciążona 22% vatem.



Gość, który sprzedaje te działki (dowiedziałem się dzisiaj) założył firme developerska i oprócz tego zamierza wybudowac jeszcze dwa bloki mieszkalne ale w innym miejscu.
Tak więc pewnie z kwoty 50 zł zrobi się 61 zł. No cóż trzeba teraz brać to co jest.
Dzięki wszystkim za info.



-----------------------------
Pozdrawiam

----------


## AMP

Mistic
a czy ta poprzednia dzialka nie mogła Cię kosztować nieco miej?
Chyba, że teraz lepsza lokalizacja, bądź teren uzbrojony?

----------


## Mistic_2005

> Mistic
> a czy ta poprzednia dzialka nie mogła Cię kosztować nieco miej?
> Chyba, że teraz lepsza lokalizacja, bądź teren uzbrojony?


Tak AMT masz rację mogła kosztować znacznie mniej.
Ale na temat moich perypeti z działką juz pisałem w poprzednich postach.
Teraz (nomen nomen mój klient, który korzysta z moich usług poligraficznych) gość ma na sprzedaż 100 działek oddalonych 1,5 km od mojej rodzinnej miejscowości w pieknym malowniczym miejscu koło lasu przy głownej drodze ze Śremu do Poznania. W tej miejscowości jest też szkoła itp. 
Sprzedaż działek rozpoczyna się od połowy maja (w Urzędzie Miejskim dopiero za tydzień będzie pozwolenie) a ja z właścicielem jade obejrzeć i wybrać sobie jako pierwszy działkę juz za dwa tygodnie.
Postaram się trochę zbić cenę ale znając tego gościa to będzie BARDZO TRUDNE (już słyszę ta ripostę: "Kuba ja dałem wiele razy Tobie zarobić teraz ty daj mi swoje zarobić i się nie targuj  :smile: "
Faktycznie troche to dużo bo chcę kupic działkę 1250 m/2 - choc jeszcze pół roku temu nie dopuszczałem mysli o mniejszej niż 1.500 m/2 ale ceny tak poszły do góry, że stać mnie max na 1.250 m/2.
Jak wszystko załtwię to dam znać bo w planach mam w tym roku postawić min. fundamenty i zalać chudziaka.



--------------------------------
Pozdrawiam

----------


## AMP

A to inna rozmowa - skoro klient, trzeba o niego dbać   :cool:  
A skoro działeczka blisko, i do tego ładna okolica, no i jeszcze argument, że pierwszy wybierasz   :big grin:  

A skoro już o tym mowa, to sugeruję wybór takiej, która wjazd będzie miała od pólnocy bądz wschodu. 
A z wielkością nie ma co przesadzać - ktoś potem musi tę trawę kosić - do tej pory musiałem kosić tylko 600m2 - a mimo że spalinówka, to jest co się narobić - wiosna, lato i początek jesieni - chcesz żeby trawnik ładnie wyglądał, no to go podlewasz i co 2 (słownie dwa) tygodnie leziesz za tą kosiarką przez 2-3 godziny, stop bo pojemnik pełny - wysypać, wysuszyć albo do kompostnika i tak w koło d...

Ludzie, po co ja kupiłem tyle placu  :Lol:   :Evil:   :Lol:

----------


## Mistic_2005

> A to inna rozmowa - skoro klient, trzeba o niego dbać   
> A skoro działeczka blisko, i do tego ładna okolica, no i jeszcze argument, że pierwszy wybierasz   
> 
> A skoro już o tym mowa, to sugeruję wybór takiej, która wjazd będzie miała od pólnocy bądz wschodu. 
> A z wielkością nie ma co przesadzać - ktoś potem musi tę trawę kosić - do tej pory musiałem kosić tylko 600m2 - a mimo że spalinówka, to jest co się narobić - wiosna, lato i początek jesieni - chcesz żeby trawnik ładnie wyglądał, no to go podlewasz i co 2 (słownie dwa) tygodnie leziesz za tą kosiarką przez 2-3 godziny, stop bo pojemnik pełny - wysypać, wysuszyć albo do kompostnika i tak w koło d...
> 
> Ludzie, po co ja kupiłem tyle placu



AMP to jąką ty masz dużą ta działeczkę????
Ja już wybrałem - 1103 m2 - teraz tylko lokalizacja.
Media w drodze zaraz koło mojej działki - to chyba dobrze - co???
Akt notarialny będzie sporządzonyw  przyszłym miesiącu - cena już dogadana.

Co do lokalizacji to nie wiem czy lepiej w środku osiedla czy przy jednej z ulic dojazdowych do osiedla. Osiedle będzie miało 550-600 działek.
Blisko obwodnica, rondo, market - 300 metrów.

Co wy na to???? Którą lokalizację wybrać?

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

U nas już zapadła decyzja - budujemy http://www.projekty.z500.pl/projekt/z12.html

Kuchnie przenosimy tam gdzie sypialnia 9.1m2 - w miejscu starej kuchni robimy kącik jadany. Powiększamy pomieszczenie gospodarcze aby wcisnąć tam kibelek + kabinę prysznicową. Schody wywalamy z salonu i robimy je w miejscu starej łazienki.

Jako, że tam nie ma ścian nośnych wewnątrz budynku to upatruje w tym realne oszczędności już na etapie fundamentów  :wink:

----------


## AMP

> AMP to jąką ty masz dużą ta działeczkę????
> Ja już wybrałem - 1103 m2 - teraz tylko lokalizacja.
> Media w drodze zaraz koło mojej działki - to chyba dobrze - co???
> Akt notarialny będzie sporządzonyw  przyszłym miesiącu - cena już dogadana.
> 
> Co do lokalizacji to nie wiem czy lepiej w środku osiedla czy przy jednej z ulic dojazdowych do osiedla. Osiedle będzie miało 550-600 działek.
> Blisko obwodnica, rondo, market - 300 metrów.
> 
> Co wy na to???? Którą lokalizację wybrać?


Nasza działeczka ma 30*45 metrów - wystarczyla by mi taka 30*30 ale mało prawdopodobne jest znalezienie takiego (w mojej ocenie) ideału - więc będzie co kosić...

Lokalizacja - trudno coś Ci doradzić nie widząc całości otoczenia - co jest wokół osiedla. Wybierając sugerowałbym się przede wszystkim kierunkiem z którego bedzie wjazd na działkę (pisałem wcześniej), no i raczej w środku osiedla, ale nie za głęboko - jeśli można wybierać bo jest z czego to sprawdź w planach gminy co może w przyszłości pojawić się w najbliższej okolicy - wybierz tak aby mieć w przyszłości spokój że za oknem nie pojawi się "coś" halasującego bądź brzydko pachnącego.[/list]

----------


## Vafel

> U nas już zapadła decyzja - budujemy http://www.projekty.z500.pl/projekt/z12.html


No ja się poważnie zastanawiam nad tym projektem. Nie wiem tylko czym to ogrzewać, bo nie mam szans na gaz na działce, a pieca na paliwo stałe tam nie wstawię. Z kolei boję się trochę połączenia kominek + prąd, bo może być drogo.

Robiłem dziś rano wstępny kosztorys i wyszło mi 90 tys. zł za same materiały (bez robocizny) za stan surowy zamknięty (fundamenty 13 tys., ściany, okna, drzwi, tynki wewętrzne - 32 tys., strop monolityczny, wieńce itp. - 13 tys., dach 28 tys., elewacja 3 tys.). Do tego trzeba jeszcze doliczyć podłogi, malowanie wewnątrz, wyposażenie łazienki i kuchni, no i wszystkie instalacje (elektryka, wod-kan, CO) + robocizna. Może w 200 tys. da radę...
Do kosztorysu zakładałem ścianę jednowarstwową z ceramiki 38 cm + dachówka ceramiczna, więc pewnie można sporo taniej.




> Kuchnie przenosimy tam gdzie sypialnia 9.1m2 - w miejscu starej kuchni robimy kącik jadany. Powiększamy pomieszczenie gospodarcze aby wcisnąć tam kibelek + kabinę prysznicową. Schody wywalamy z salonu i robimy je w miejscu starej łazienki.


No a gdzie dacie łazienkę? Nie będzie "normalnej" łazienki, tylko taki kibelek+kabina prysznicowa?




> Jako, że tam nie ma ścian nośnych wewnątrz budynku to upatruje w tym realne oszczędności już na etapie fundamentów


Kilka tys. zł oszczędności, to może będzie, ale kokosów się bym nie spodziewał. W końcu fundament to nie najdroższa część domu.

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

cześć

Owszem, na dole nie będzie "normalnej" łazienki, w pomieszczeniu z piecem CO (ogrzewanie gazem bo mam gaz 5m od działki) zrobimy coś a'la aneksu łazienkowego  :wink:   :wink:  Nie ma potrzeby, aby na dole robić łazienkę z prawdziwego zdarzenia - planujemy skoncentrować się na powiększeniu łazienki na poddaszu - tam się ją będzie intensywniej eksploatowało. 

Co do oszczędności - wydaje mi się, że jak ktoś chce wybudować tanio to musi wybrać taki projekt jak 'nasz' - brak ścian nośnych, prosta bryła, prosty dach.

Budować będziemy z keramzytobetonu 24cm + 15cm styro

----------


## ANDIX

Warto jpooglądać inne projekty. Polecam typu dworkowego, bez poddasza użytkowego (100 m2) z dachem 4 spadowym. Wcale nie będzie drożej Jeśli wszystko dobrze się przemyśli.  Trzeba pomyśleć o kotłowni, bo takie grzanie kominkiem i en.elekryczna nie ma sensu, bo jest drogo i niepraktycznie.

----------


## HenoK

> Nie wiem tylko czym to ogrzewać, bo nie mam szans na gaz na działce, a pieca na paliwo stałe tam nie wstawię. Z kolei boję się trochę połączenia kominek + prąd, bo może być drogo.


Jeżeli dobrze rozwiążesz wentylacje (mechaniczną z o odzyskiem ciepła + GWC) i zastosujesz szczelną stolarkę okienną, to połaczenia kominka i prądu nie musisz się bać. Szczegóły znajdziesz w wątku :  Ogrzewający elektrycznością WYSTĄP !!!

----------


## Vafel

> Jeżeli dobrze rozwiążesz wentylacje (mechaniczną z o odzyskiem ciepła + GWC) i zastosujesz szczelną stolarkę okienną, to połaczenia kominka i prądu nie musisz się bać. Szczegóły znajdziesz w wątku :  Ogrzewający elektrycznością WYSTĄP !!!


No tak, tylko że wentylacja mechaniczna + rekuperator + GWC to są koszty, a mi zależy na tym, żeby było jak najtaniej (jak wyjdzie ponad 200-220 tys. zł to się w ogóle nie wybuduje).
Zastanawiałem się nad dołożeniem garażu obok tego Z12 i zrobieniem kotłowni w garażu, ale to pewnie oznacza jakieś dodatkowe 30 tys. zł do wydania, jeśli nie więcej (na sam garaż).

----------


## anpi

> Warto jpooglądać inne projekty. Polecam typu dworkowego, bez poddasza użytkowego (100 m2) z dachem 4 spadowym. Wcale nie będzie drożej Jeśli wszystko dobrze się przemyśli.


Dach czterospadowy zawsze będzie droższy od dwuspadowego. I to czasem o wiele droższy.




> Trzeba pomyśleć o kotłowni, bo takie grzanie kominkiem i en.elekryczna nie ma sensu, bo jest drogo i niepraktycznie.


A skąd takie informacje? Tak się składa, że grzeję właśnie kominkiem z PW + kocioł elektryczny. Elektrykę włączałem może ze 3 razy. Za drewno do kominka na całą zimę zapłaciłem niewiele ponad 1000 zł. Za to miałem CO i CWU. Teraz CWU grzeję prądem (koszt ok. 100-150 zł miesięcznie), ale wkrótce będą kolektory słoneczne.

Co do taniego budowania - dom o pow. 150 m kw. kosztował mnie ok. 230 tys. z wykończeniem, AGD, wyposażeniem i meblami.

----------


## AMP

> Co do taniego budowania - dom o pow. 150 m kw. kosztował mnie ok. 230 tys. z wykończeniem, AGD, wyposażeniem i meblami.


To napisz jeszcze kiedy to było - bo od zeszłego roku ceny materiałów i robocizny znacznie się zmieniły   :sad:

----------


## AMP

> No tak, tylko że wentylacja mechaniczna + rekuperator + GWC to są koszty, a mi zależy na tym, żeby było jak najtaniej (jak wyjdzie ponad 200-220 tys. zł to się w ogóle nie wybuduje).


W GWC nie musisz od razu inwestować. Natomiast went mechaniczna z rekuperatorem jeśli odliczysz koszt kominów okaże się, że nie kosztuje już aż tyle.
Chcesz tanio wybudować, czy też później tanio użytkować - w dobrze izolowanym domu ok 50% strat ciepła wynika z wymiany powietrza   :cool:

----------


## Vafel

> W GWC nie musisz od razu inwestować. Natomiast went mechaniczna z rekuperatorem jeśli odliczysz koszt kominów okaże się, że nie kosztuje już aż tyle.
> Chcesz tanio wybudować, czy też później tanio użytkować - w dobrze izolowanym domu ok 50% strat ciepła wynika z wymiany powietrza


Przede wszystkim to chcę cokolwiek wybudować, żeby móc tam zamieszkać. Jeśli uda się zrobić to tak, żeby było możliwe późniejsze tanie użytkowanie to super, ale priorytetem jest, że muszę się zmieścić w 200-220 tys. zł. Jeśli się nie zmieszczę, to w ogóle nic nie wybuduje.

Zastanawiałem się ewentualnie nad czymś takim, żeby zrobić wentylację mechaniczną bez rekuperatora, który może mógłbym dokupić jakiś czas później. Czy to jest do wykonania, czy rekuperator koniecznie musi być od razu?

Mam też pytanie związane z fundamentami. Projekty, jakie mi wpadły w oko nie mają ścian nośnych wewnątrz, czyli teoretycznie fundamenty muszą być tylko pod ścianami zewnętrznymi. Ale jeśli chciałbym wymurować ścianki działowe z cegły, to czy nie powinno być jednak pod nimi jakiegoś fundamentu? No i co z kominkiem? Czy pod nim nie trzeba fundamentu?

----------


## HenoK

> Zastanawiałem się ewentualnie nad czymś takim, żeby zrobić wentylację mechaniczną bez rekuperatora, który może mógłbym dokupić jakiś czas później. Czy to jest do wykonania, czy rekuperator koniecznie musi być od razu?


Oczywiście, że nie musi być od razu. Podstawowy błąd polega na wybudowaniu kominów wentylacji grwaitacyjne (bo tak jest zazwyczaj w projekcie). Później takich kominów, które kosztowały mnóstwo pieniędzy (nawet nie tyle same kominy wewnątrz nudynku, co to ponad dachem), żal się pozbyć - bo "jakoś" działają. To, że czasami z nich wieje (zamiast "ciągnąć") daje się przeboleć. To, że przez większą część roku nie wentylują pomieszczeń także (zawsze można otworzyć okno, nawet w największe mrozy).
Dlatego proponuję mimo wszystko radykalne rozwiązanie - rezygnację z kominów wentylacji grawiatacyjnej i wykonanie wentylacji mechanicznej nawiewno - wywiewnej. Oczywiście z możliwością włączenia później rekuperatora. Ten pierwszy etap nie powinien kosztować Cię więcej niż przy rozwiaząniu z kominami wentylacji grawitacyjnej. 
Zamiast rekuperatora możesz dać na początek jeden wentylator. 
*Takie rozwiazanie ma jedną wadę. Wentylacja nie będzie zrównoważona. Dlatego musi być wyłączana gdy używasz kominka (wtedy to kominek będzie pełnił rolę bardzo skutecznego wetylatora).*



> Mam też pytanie związane z fundamentami. Projekty, jakie mi wpadły w oko nie mają ścian nośnych wewnątrz, czyli teoretycznie fundamenty muszą być tylko pod ścianami zewnętrznymi. Ale jeśli chciałbym wymurować ścianki działowe z cegły, to czy nie powinno być jednak pod nimi jakiegoś fundamentu? No i co z kominkiem? Czy pod nim nie trzeba fundamentu?


Fundamenty pod ścianki działowe i kominek, to zazwyczaj pogrubiona warstwa podkładu betonowego (np. zamiast 10cm mozna dać 20cm). Jeżeli masz wątpliwosci co do stopnia zagęszczenia gruntu, to można tę wylewkę zazbroić.

----------


## maciekw021

Czy budowal ktos dom w technologii szkieletowej badz z gotowych elementow?? jesli tak to prosze o opinie na temat tych domkow z punktu widzenia uzytkownikow.... wady, zalety itd... chce postawic domek na dzialce do gora 200 tys zl o pow ok 100 mkw i zastanawiam sie nad ta technologia... pytanie czy na dzialce zalesionej ona sie sprawdzi... wilgoc itd...

----------


## anpi

> Napisał anpi
> 
> Co do taniego budowania - dom o pow. 150 m kw. kosztował mnie ok. 230 tys. z wykończeniem, AGD, wyposażeniem i meblami.
> 
> 
> To napisz jeszcze kiedy to było - bo od zeszłego roku ceny materiałów i robocizny znacznie się zmieniły


Wiem, zdążyłem w ostatniej chwili  :big grin: 
Fundamenty i parter miałem gotowe w listopadzie 2005. Stan surowy - na wiosnę   2006, a w lutym 2007 dom gotowy (jeszcze parę drobiazgów do zrobienia).

----------


## AMP

> Czy budowal ktos dom w technologii szkieletowej badz z gotowych elementow?? jesli tak to prosze o opinie na temat tych domkow z punktu widzenia uzytkownikow.... wady, zalety itd... chce postawic domek na dzialce do gora 200 tys zl o pow ok 100 mkw i zastanawiam sie nad ta technologia... pytanie czy na dzialce zalesionej ona sie sprawdzi... wilgoc itd...


poczytaj:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...er=asc&start=0

----------


## Hugo26

Witam
Również przymierzam sie do budowy domku. Termin poczatek przyszlego roku.
Interesuje mnie taki projekt:
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/pogodny4/index.php
wydaje mi sie, że projekt nie jest skomplikowany, raczej prosty.
Zamierzam niektóre prace wykonac samodzielnie : położenie elektryki, paneli, malowanie ścian, położenie elewacji i inne drobne rzeczy.
Prosze o fachową informacje co mozna by zmienic w projekcie aby obnizyć koszty budowy, nie tracąc za wiele na funkcjonalności i komforcie.
Zakładając że poddasze byłoby niewykończone i prace w.w. wykonam sam to w jakiej kwocie powinienem sie zmieścić na dzień dzisiejszy? Stan surowy zamierzam zlecić firmie a resztę prac wykonywac etapami, korzystając ze sprawdzonych niedrogich firemek.
W projekcie uwzględniono gazobeton, czy to jest najtańsze rozwiazanie?
Lokalizacja okolice Zielonej Góry (woj.lubuskie)
Bardzo proszę o fachowe doradztwo.
Z gory bardzo dziekuję
Pozdrawiam
Hugo/

----------


## el-ka

Domek według mnie zgrabny i dobrze rozplanowany. Bardzo mi się podoba. Jeśli chcesz obniżyć koszty, to według mnie bez straty dla domku można zrezygnować przede wszystkim z balkonu i nawet lukarny od strony ogrodu - zamiast tego okno połaciowe. Niekonieczny i wcale nie taki ładny i mało praktyczny jest ten mały wykusz od frontu. Ja zrobiłabym po prostu ładne potrójne okno. Ceny materiału na ściany są zależne od aktualnej sytuacji i nie różnią się aż tak dużo, zwłaszcza przy tym niewielkim domku. Gazobeton ułatwia później prowadzenie instalacji. Dachówka cementowa jest także ładna i trwała, a sporo tańsza od ceramicznej - tu można sporo zaoszczędzić.

----------


## Hugo26

dzięki el-ka

zapraszam do dyskusji, proszę o więcej opinii na temat obniżenia kosztów realizacji projektu 
zastanawia mnie jeszcze czy budowanie z cegły Porotherm jest lepsze i tańsze od gazobetonu?
mozna kupić w tej chwili porotherm 25 w cenie 7zł/szt - z hurtowni z Niemiec czy Słowacji (11szt na m2), a gazobeton kosztuje 114-15zł/szt (7,16szt na m2)
Więc z moich wyliczeń wychodzi taiej porotherm. A co jest lepsze?

----------


## Hugo26

czy realziacja w.w. projektu zmieści sie w 350tys?

----------


## wiorek

> Czy budowal ktos dom w technologii szkieletowej badz z gotowych elementow?? jesli tak to prosze o opinie na temat tych domkow z punktu widzenia uzytkownikow.... wady, zalety itd... chce postawic domek na dzialce do gora 200 tys zl o pow ok 100 mkw i zastanawiam sie nad ta technologia... pytanie czy na dzialce zalesionej ona sie sprawdzi... wilgoc itd...


Moim zdaniem postawisz za te pieniądze, tym bardziej, że wiele rzeczy chcesz wykonać sam. Oczywiście zależy to od stopnia skomplikowania dachu, standardu wykończenia itp. Ale mój znajomy kończy stawiać dom szkieletowy, z użytkowym poddaszem, dach dwuspadowy, okna drewniane - 180 m2 po podłodze + nieocieplony garaż na 1 samochód - zapłaci firmie, która buduje mu kompleksowo pod klucz (on tylko wskazuje materiały wykończeniowe) 300 000 zł, ale niestety materiały od jesieni podrożały, więc ile by zapłacił na chwilę obecną - nie wiem. 
Ja w swoim szkielecie mieszkam już 11 rok. Podstawową zaletą są cienkie ściany - na 100 m2 powierzchni możesz zyskać kilka metrów powierzchni użytkowej. Bardzo szybko się nagrzewa, ponieważ ściany nie akumulują ciepła. Ale z tego powodu ochładza się trochę szybciej - u mnie jak rano zapomnieliśmy dołożyć do kominka, to po 10 godzinach temperatura w domu spadła z 20 na 16 stopni (na dworze minus 15). Więc wg mnie nie jest źle, a mam tylko 15 cm izolacji w ścianach. Trzeba wcześniej przewidzieć miejsca powieszenia jakichś cięższych rzeczy i wzmocnić ścianę lub metodą na "słuch" znaleźć słupek konstrukcyjny. Z wieszaniem lekkich rzeczy nie ma problemu. Dla orientacji mogę Ci podać, że 200 m2 ogrzewamy tylko kominkiem (Harmony firmy Jotul), zużywając na rok ok 15 m przestrzennych papierówki brzozowej. Nie znam systemu Prafea, ale wolę widzieć na miejscu z czego mi budują i czy izolacja jest dobrze ułożona (bez mostków termicznych). 
W mojej okolicy jest kilkadziesiąt przedwojennych domów, budowanych ówczesnym systemem szkieletowym, dużo z nich na zalesionych działkach - domy stoją do dziś i mieszkają w nich ludzie. 
Większość wad takich domów wynika jednak nie z samej technologii budowy, tylko z błędów ekip budowlanych, a jest to technologia, która niestety nie uznaje błędów - i to jest może jej podstawowa wada. Znajdź dobrą ekipę i poczytaj trochę na www.szkielet.pl  o podstawowych zasadach typu: wiatroizolacja od zewnątrz, paroizolacja od wewnątrz itp - i powinno być dobrze

----------


## anpi

> u mnie jak rano zapomnieliśmy dołożyć do kominka, to po 10 godzinach temperatura w domu spadła z 20 na 16 stopni (na dworze minus 15). Więc wg mnie nie jest źle


Bez urazy, ale według mnie jest tragicznie jak na nowy dom. Ja tak miałem w starym drewnianym domu, prawie nieocieplonym. Teraz w nowym domu przy -15 st na zewnątrz, temperatura spada wewnątrz z 22 do 21 st. po 24 godzinach niepalenia w kominku.

----------


## maciekw021

Wiorek dzieki za te info, wlasnie takich opini potrzebuje... niestety te materialy strasznie podrozaly, mam nadzieje, ze na przyszly rok troche to stanie w miejscu badz bedzie tansze. 180 mkw to kawal domu  :big grin:  dla mnie gora 120 mkw, patrze w necie po cennikach wykonawcow i teoretycznie jest szansa sie zmiescic w tej kwocie pod klucz... ale tylko teroretycznie:/... nie chce garazu w domku bo jest mi kompletnie niepotrzebny, wole w te miejsce miec jakis dodatkowy pokoj. Narazie jestem na etapie szukania projektu, ktory w 90% bedzie spelniac moje oczekiwania... przy okazji rozgladam sie za dobra firma, ktora mi ten dom postawi solidnie i w miare niedrogo... Moze masz namiar na sprawdzona firme??? Wyczytalem , ze teraz duzo wykonawcow robi te domki ale tylko do stanu zamknietego z zewnatrz bez ocieplenia wewnatrz... Domy zbudowane do tego momentu kosztuja srednio 75-120 tys zl... pytanie czy za 60-80 tys udaloby mi sie ten dom skonczyc pod klucz, wlasnymi silami i przy wynajeciu dodatkowych ekip, ktore mi ten dom ociepla. Patrzac na wypowiedzi niektorych osob dochodze do wniosku, iz te 200 tys zl moze byc stanowczo za malo:/....

----------


## maciekw021

Moi znajomi w domu 180 mkw, dokladnie nie pamietam z czego jest zbudowany  :oops:   ale sciany ma grubasne, po nagrzaniu do ok 20 stopni, przez noc bez dokaldania do kominka temp spada do 16 stopni nad ranem... przy temp na zew ok 0 . Dom ma ok 3 lata. Wiadomo, ze wszystko zalezy od materialow i ocieplenia... ale wydaje mi sie, ze taki spadek temp jest spory i nie chcialbym by w moim przyszlym szkieletowcu zachodzily takie wahania przy temp 0 stopni :smile:  ok przy -15 jest to dopuszczalne :smile:

----------


## wiorek

> Bez urazy, ale według mnie jest tragicznie jak na nowy dom. Ja tak miałem w starym drewnianym domu, prawie nieocieplonym. Teraz w nowym domu przy -15 st na zewnątrz, temperatura spada wewnątrz z 22 do 21 st. po 24 godzinach niepalenia w kominku.


A mówimy cały czas o domu szkieletowym ? Jeśli tak, to Ci podam jeszcze kilka szczegółów - cała wentylacja u mnie odbywa się przez ściany (było taniej i taką technikę znaliśmy z Norwegii). Mam tylko 15 cm izolacji w ścianach, teraz dokładają jeszcze 5 cm styropianu,  właściwie nie ma u mnie materiałów, które akumulują ciepło - jeśli np dom stoi na płycie fundamentowej, to myślę, że warstwa betonu nad styropianem akumuluje ciepło, mam stare okna drewniane K=1,6. Może źle napisałam, że 12 godzin, bo jak teraz liczę, to ostatni wsad do kominka był ok. 22.00, a następny jak wróciliśmy następnego dnia ok. 20.00 - więc wychodzi 22 godziny   :Wink2:

----------


## wiorek

> Patrzac na wypowiedzi niektorych osob dochodze do wniosku, iz te 200 tys zl moze byc stanowczo za malo:/....


Wiele zależy od tego, w jakim tempie będą drożały materiały i robocizna. Do postawienia murowanego domu można wziąć Ukraińca, czy jakiegoś rodzimego Czesia, który jeszcze za 10 zł/godz chce pracować. Natomiast do szkieletu - przynajmniej do postawienia konstrukcji - powinieneś wziąć fachowca = dobrą ekipę. Resztę teoretycznie można zrobić samemu, ale z głową, aby np nie popodcinać belek konstrukcyjnych przy robieniu hydrauliki itp. Ale z drugiej strony i marna ekipa budowlana może też spaprać robotę. 
Szukaj projektu zwartego domku, o prostym dwuspadowym dachu - wychodzi najtaniej. Jeśli lukarny - to dach prosty (żeby nie tworzyły się na dachu tzw kosze - to podraża). Poza tym wybór materiałów wykończeniowych - tynk akrylowy jest 3 razy droższy od mineralnego (ale za to lepszy), Ondulina na dach - połowa ceny blachodachówki, itd itd. 
Nie powinnam może o tym mówić, ale mój dom powstał z niestruganego drewna (w tej chwili jest tańsze od struganego o 150 - 200 zł na 1 m3 (na taki dom jak chcesz trzeba liczyć jakieś 15 - 20  m3 drewna).

----------


## anpi

> A mówimy cały czas o domu szkieletowym ? Jeśli tak, to Ci podam jeszcze kilka szczegółów - cała wentylacja u mnie odbywa się przez ściany (było taniej i taką technikę znaliśmy z Norwegii). Mam tylko 15 cm izolacji w ścianach, teraz dokładają jeszcze 5 cm styropianu,  właściwie nie ma u mnie materiałów, które akumulują ciepło - jeśli np dom stoi na płycie fundamentowej, to myślę, że warstwa betonu nad styropianem akumuluje ciepło, mam stare okna drewniane K=1,6. Może źle napisałam, że 12 godzin, bo jak teraz liczę, to ostatni wsad do kominka był ok. 22.00, a następny jak wróciliśmy następnego dnia ok. 20.00 - więc wychodzi 22 godziny


No i właśnie to jest wada domów szkieletowych moim zdaniem  :Confused:  Trudno to nazwać komfortowym mieszkaniem, gdy trzeba pilnować kominka, bo robi się zimno. Ja właśnie mieszkałem przez parę lat w domu "szkieletowym" wybudowanym na początku XX wieku. Dom z bali drewnianych, ale otynkowany od wewnątzr, a od zewnątzr ocieplony styropianem. Podłoga i jedna ściana w ogóle nie ocieplone. Generalnie było tak - w zimie zimno, w lecie ciepło. Tragedia. W zimie po mroźnej nocy bez palenia (piec węglowy) temperatura w domu spadała od 23 st. wieczorem do 16 st. rano.

Dlatego budując nowy dom, największy nacisk położyłem na ocieplenie i akumulacyjne materiały - ściany z silikatu + 15 cm styro. Pod wylewkami 20 cm styro. I zamierzony efekt osiągnąłem - temperatura w zimie spada bardzo wolno. Zobaczymy jak będzie podczas upałów - ale zakładam, że chłodno.

----------


## maciekw021

zgadza sie... z tym, ze w moim przypadku nie jest to najbardziej istotne... bo ja potrzebuje domek na dzialke, w ktorym bede mieszkac tylko w weekendy i to nie w kazde... tak wiec priorytetem jest: szybka budowa, w miare mozliwosci tania technologia... chyba jednak zejde z wielkosci bo strasznie drogo wychodzi ten dom a ja przy dluzszych przemysleniach dochodze do wniosku :big grin: , ze w sumie nie potrzebna mi taka chalupa na weekendy... wystarczy 80 mkw z dobrze rozplanowanymi pomieszczeniami. 
Prawda jest taka, iz co chwila zmieniam zdanie... dochodze nawet do takich mysli by rzucic ten plan z budowa w cholere bo szkoda pieniedzy i zdrowia:/... postawie bude z praktikera za 5 tys zl :big grin:

----------


## wiorek

> No i właśnie to jest wada domów szkieletowych moim zdaniem  Trudno to nazwać komfortowym mieszkaniem, gdy trzeba pilnować kominka, bo robi się zimno. Ja właśnie mieszkałem przez parę lat w domu "szkieletowym" wybudowanym na początku XX wieku. Dom z bali drewnianych, ale otynkowany od wewnątzr, a od zewnątzr ocieplony styropianem. Podłoga i jedna ściana w ogóle nie ocieplone. Generalnie było tak - w zimie zimno, w lecie ciepło. Tragedia. W zimie po mroźnej nocy bez palenia (piec węglowy) temperatura w domu spadała od 23 st. wieczorem do 16 st. rano.


Jeśli ktoś ogrzewa tylko kominkiem, to chyba musi go pilnować na okrągło w każdym typie domu. Oczywiście, że mała akumulacja ciepła jest wadą, ale z drugiej strony w takie chłodne wieczory jak dziś odpalam kominek i za chwilę w całym domu cieplutko i przyjemnie. Nie tracę ciepła na grzanie ścian.

----------


## wiorek

Niektórzy mają całoroczne domy po 70 m2 i muszą sobie radzić. Znajdź projekt, w którym będziesz mógł łatwo dobudować jakieś pomieszczenia (w razie potrzeby). W szkieletach rozbudowa jest bardzo łatwa. Kiedyś w Muratorze był taki cykl i przedstawiali projekty domów przewidzianych do rozbudowy w późniejszym czasie

----------


## anpi

> Jeśli ktoś ogrzewa tylko kominkiem, to chyba musi go pilnować na okrągło w każdym typie domu.


Tu się nie zgodzę. Używam kominka z PW jako głównego źródła CO i CWU. Nie muszę go pilnować, po załadowaniu do pełna pali się stabilnie przez 8-12 godzin, dając ok. 40-50 st. na grzejnikach. Ostatnio, gdy temp. na zewnątrz wahała się w granicach 5-10 st, paliłem w kominku raz na tydzień, przez noc. Resztę załatwiała akumulacyjność ściany silikatowej. Cały czas mam w domu 22-23 st., palę, gdy spada do 20 st.

----------


## anpi

> zgadza sie... z tym, ze w moim przypadku nie jest to najbardziej istotne... bo ja potrzebuje domek na dzialke, w ktorym bede mieszkac tylko w weekendy i to nie w kazde... tak wiec priorytetem jest: szybka budowa, w miare mozliwosci tania technologia... chyba jednak zejde z wielkosci bo strasznie drogo wychodzi ten dom a ja przy dluzszych przemysleniach dochodze do wniosku, ze w sumie nie potrzebna mi taka chalupa na weekendy... wystarczy 80 mkw z dobrze rozplanowanymi pomieszczeniami. 
> Prawda jest taka, iz co chwila zmieniam zdanie... dochodze nawet do takich mysli by rzucic ten plan z budowa w cholere bo szkoda pieniedzy i zdrowia:/... postawie bude z praktikera za 5 tys zl


W tym przypadku rzeczywiście jest to bez znaczenia. Myślę, że 70-80 m kw. spokojnie wystarczy.

----------


## wiorek

> Napisał wiorek
> 
> Jeśli ktoś ogrzewa tylko kominkiem, to chyba musi go pilnować na okrągło w każdym typie domu.
> 
> 
> Tu się nie zgodzę. Używam kominka z PW jako głównego źródła CO i CWU. Nie muszę go pilnować, po załadowaniu do pełna pali się stabilnie przez 8-12 godzin, dając ok. 40-50 st. na grzejnikach. Ostatnio, gdy temp. na zewnątrz wahała się w granicach 5-10 st, paliłem w kominku raz na tydzień, przez noc. Resztę załatwiała akumulacyjność ściany silikatowej. Cały czas mam w domu 22-23 st., palę, gdy spada do 20 st.


Pisząc o pilnowaniu na okrągło, chodziło mi o to, że właśnie trzeba go 2-3 razy na dobę załadować. Zwłaszcza w domach o małej akumulacyjności, lub źle ocieplonych. No i miałam na myśli prostacki wkład z rozprowadzeniem ciepłego powietrza, o innych wiem tyle, co poczytałam na forum.

----------


## anpi

> Pisząc o pilnowaniu na okrągło, chodziło mi o to, że właśnie trzeba go 2-3 razy na dobę załadować. Zwłaszcza w domach o małej akumulacyjności, lub źle ocieplonych. No i miałam na myśli prostacki wkład z rozprowadzeniem ciepłego powietrza, o innych wiem tyle, co poczytałam na forum.


Eeeee tam, 2-3 razy na dobę dołożyć do kominka to sama przyjemność  :cool:

----------


## wiorek

> Napisał wiorek
> 
> Pisząc o pilnowaniu na okrągło, chodziło mi o to, że właśnie trzeba go 2-3 razy na dobę załadować. Zwłaszcza w domach o małej akumulacyjności, lub źle ocieplonych. No i miałam na myśli prostacki wkład z rozprowadzeniem ciepłego powietrza, o innych wiem tyle, co poczytałam na forum.
> 
> 
> Eeeee tam, 2-3 razy na dobę dołożyć do kominka to sama przyjemność


Na razie tak - i tak już 11 lat, ale jak sobie pomyślę, kto na starość będzie donosił drewno do kominka, to już nie jest tak fajnie. A poza tym trudno zostawić dom na kilka dni. Mam co prawda alternatywę w postaci konwektorów elektrycznych, ale rachunek za prąd zniechęca nas do grzania tylko prądem

----------


## anpi

> Na razie tak - i tak już 11 lat, ale jak sobie pomyślę, kto na starość będzie donosił drewno do kominka, to już nie jest tak fajnie.


Za 30 lat, jak będziemy starzy, będzie można kupić w Castoramie Przydomową Elektrownię Atomową lub Wodorową  :Lol:

----------


## maciekw021

dokladnie :big grin: ... za 30 lat to jeszcze wiele sie zmieni... :smile:  moze nawet nowy dom sie postawi   :Lol:

----------


## jaskul

za 30 lat to niektórzy skończą spłacać swoje domy  :smile:

----------


## wiorek

> Za 30 lat, jak będziemy starzy, będzie można kupić w Castoramie Przydomową Elektrownię Atomową lub Wodorową


Masz rację   :Lol:   :Lol:  . W takim razie się nie zamartwiam, tylko zaczynam zbierać kasę, bo wróżą mi emeryturę coś koło 300 zł miesięcznie   :Evil:  , więc sami rozumiecie ...

----------


## ANDIX

Kominek to fajna sprawa, ale nie jako kocioł c.o. Podkładanie do kominka sprawia przyjemnosć, ale nie wtedy, gdy się to robi każdego dnia, przez cały sezon grzewczy. Do tego te zwały drewna pod chałupą, cięcie, rąbanie i poźniej sprzątanie i czyszczenie komina.

----------


## maciekw021

tez uwazam, ze na dluzsza mete to nie ma sensu. Kominek ma swoj klimat ale bez przesady nie powienien byc jedynym zrodlem ciepla w domu calorocznym. Takie rozw jest dobre np na dzialke gdzie sie siedzi w weekendy ale nie dzien w dzien. Wtedy czlowiekowi sprawia to wielka frajde a nie przymus.

----------


## anpi

> Kominek to fajna sprawa, ale nie jako kocioł c.o. Podkładanie do kominka sprawia przyjemnosć, ale nie wtedy, gdy się to robi każdego dnia, przez cały sezon grzewczy. Do tego te zwały drewna pod chałupą, cięcie, rąbanie i poźniej sprzątanie i czyszczenie komina.


A skąd to wiesz, masz jakieś doświadczenie w tym zakresie?

----------


## Edyta i Wojtek

witam ludzi z marzeniami...jak widzę jest tu paru znających temat...może krótko ..mam +, - 250tys...czy za to jestem w stanie postawić któryś z tych projektów..... cholerka nie wiem czy je dobrze wkleję (http://www.extradom.pl/ext/page?proj...z=opis&id=3470
http://www.extradom.pl/ext/page?proj...z=opis&id=3477
wybrałem je bo wg mnie są proste i spełniają moje wymagania...ale to tylko moja opinia i może być zła  :smile:  bo co do wyglądu wole Ceglastego ale wnętrze z Eryka/ czy to można aż tak mocno zmienić w projekcie  :sad:  / ...ale marudzę ...więc wsadźcie mi parę uwag...pozdrawiam

----------


## Edyta i Wojtek

jedno sie źle wkleiło..a wiec to ten który z zewnątrz mi sie bardziej podoba
http://www.extradom.pl/ext/page?proj...z=opis&id=3470

----------


## anpi

> witam ludzi z marzeniami...jak widzę jest tu paru znających temat...może krótko ..mam +, - 250tys...czy za to jestem w stanie postawić któryś z tych projektów..... cholerka nie wiem czy je dobrze wkleję (http://www.extradom.pl/ext/page?proj...z=opis&id=3470
> http://www.extradom.pl/ext/page?proj...z=opis&id=3477
> wybrałem je bo wg mnie są proste i spełniają moje wymagania...ale to tylko moja opinia i może być zła  bo co do wyglądu wole Ceglastego ale wnętrze z Eryka/ czy to można aż tak mocno zmienić w projekcie  / ...ale marudzę ...więc wsadźcie mi parę uwag...pozdrawiam


Bardzo przyjemne domki, wyglądają na proste w budowie, strop chyba drewniany, bez balkonów i udziwnień. W zeszłym roku spokojnie byś wybudowała za 250 tys., a teraz - ciężko wyrokować, bo rynek budowlany przeżywa jakiś najazd kosmitów, np. suporeks już po 15 zł  :ohmy:

----------


## Anher1968

najpierw mam prosbe nie moge zalogować się ze swojego komputera ciagle wyskakuje mi napis że ponań nick i hasło i tak w kółko teraz pisze z kompa od brata może ktoś pomoże mi w rozwiązaniu tego problemu  bo administrator nic mi nie doradził

----------


## Anher1968

najpierw mam prosbe nie moge zalogować się ze swojego komputera ciagle wyskakuje mi napis że ponań nick i hasło i tak w kółko teraz pisze z kompa od brata może ktoś pomoże mi w rozwiązaniu tego problemu  bo administrator nic mi nie doradził

----------


## wiorek

Wiele zależy od standardu wykończenia, bo różnice w cenie mogą być spore oraz od tego, co sami potraficie wykonać i jak drogą ekipę znajdziecie. Rozbieżności cenowe podawane na tym forum są ogromne. Najlepiej poprosić o wycenę w kilku firmach budowlanych - da to Wam pewną orientację. 
Dowiedzcie się też o koszt przyłączy: gazowych, wodnych, elektrycznych.
Poza tym ten rodzaj dachu jest drogi przy wybraniu blachodachówki - jest spory odpad blachy i dużo docinania - czyli materiału więcej i robocizna droższa.

----------


## Edyta i Wojtek

mam zamiar budować bez udziwnień..ale czy ktoś mi to wyceni bez zamówionego projektu..ponieważ wole wybrać ten tańszy, bo w zasadzie oba mi sie podobają...ale chyba tak z obrazka to trudno ocenić koszta...no chyba iz jest inaczej, az tak sie nie znam...myślę że nawet przybliżona kwota była by dobra...wiec czy z wydrukiem z kompa można iść do fachowca ???

----------


## wiorek

Myślę, że obrazek + wymiary + rozkład pomieszczeń powinien wystarczyć do wyceny. Poproście o wersję stanu surowego zamkniętego i stanu np deweloperskiego, czy pod klucz.  Dom Ceglasty jest mniejszy o kilkanaście m2, więc będzie tańszy. Reszta jest bardzo podobna.

----------


## gazio

Mam zamiar wybudowac sobie chatkę i chciałbym zasięgnąć Waszej opinii.
Mam malutką działeczkę, zabudowa jest możliwa ale na granicy nieruchomości (sąsiad ma na granicy budynek gospodarczy - swój dom chcę przykleić do niego, jest to dopuszczalne przez WT). Czekam tylko na uchwalenie Miejscowego Planu Zagospodarowania Przestrzennego - będę walczył o korzystne dla mnie zapisy które umożliwią zagęszczenie zabudowy i podzial dzialki.
- Żaden z gotowych projektów mi nie odpowiada, więc pod okiem znajomego projektanta projekt robię sam. Muszę tylko znaleźć architekta.
- Podobnie projekt przyłączy i instalacji (jestem elektrykiem i projektantem branży sanitarnej) - więc to nie problem.
- Domek 104 m2, z użytkowym poddaszem bez garażu, beton komórkowy, strop gęstożebrowy, blachodachówka, prosty dach. 
Zakładam, że instalację elektryczną, część kanalizacyjnej, ocieplenie i elewację, panele, część glazury wykonam sam lub z pomocą  rodziny i znajomych. 
Podobnie przyłacze kanalizacyjne oraz częśc przyłaczy wodociągowego i gazowego i energetycznego (od skrzynki umiejscowionej w granicy). Zawodowo zajmuję się budową takich sieci. 
Będę musiał wybudować przydomową przepompownię ścieków - koszt ok. 12 000 zl.
Wartośc kosztorysowa budynku (bez robocizny to ok. 130 000 zł.) 
Zakładam robociznę calości po odjęciu elementów wykonanych samemu na 70 000 - uwzględniając swój wkład.
Co myslicie o takim planie? 
Zastanawiam się nad finansowaniem takiej budowy - w którym momencie sprzedac mieszkanie i wpakować wkład własny, a w ktorym uruchomić kredyt. Trza gdzieś mieszkać. Alternatywą jest pokoik u rodzicow.

----------


## dorocia8

Witajcie!
Mi bardzo spodobał się projekt Z24
http://www.projekty.z500.pl/projekt/z24.html
Jest mały, prosty i funkcjonalny.
Budować w dużej mierze zamierzam własnymi siłami - a co tam - dam radę  :smile: 
Chcę się zmieścić w 150 tyś zł do zamieszkania i powiem szczerze że liczę sobie kosztorysy i wychodzi że powinno się udać. Więc jestem dobrej myśli  :smile: 
Co myślicie o ogrzewaniu kominkiem z płaszczem wodnym i wspomaganiem piecem elektrycznym (latem lub w przypadku dłuższych wyjazdów)?

----------


## KAS01

> Witajcie!
> Mi bardzo spodobał się projekt Z24
> http://www.projekty.z500.pl/projekt/z24.html
> Jest mały, prosty i funkcjonalny.
> Budować w dużej mierze zamierzam własnymi siłami - a co tam - dam radę 
> Chcę się zmieścić w 150 tyś zł do zamieszkania i powiem szczerze że liczę sobie kosztorysy i wychodzi że powinno się udać. Więc jestem dobrej myśli 
> Co myślicie o ogrzewaniu kominkiem z płaszczem wodnym i wspomaganiem piecem elektrycznym (latem lub w przypadku dłuższych wyjazdów)?


  :Lol:  
Ja jak sobie zrobilem pierwszy kosztorys w 2003r, to mi wyszlo ze sie zmieszcze w 130 tys   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   (bo wtedy jeszcze nie wiedzialem ile kosztownych duperel sklada sie na taka budowe). Zaczalem budowac w wakacje 2005r (czyli wtedy, gdy bylo jeszcze tanio). Obecny stan jej zaawansowania to 75%. Budowa bedzie mnie kosztowala ok. 350tys (bez dzialki). Gdybym zaczynal w tym roku wyszloby ok. 100 tys wiecej.
PS. Dom mam bardzo prosty w budowie i niewiele wiekszy od tego, ktory Ty wybralas.

pozdrawiam
Konrad

----------


## dorocia8

Ja mam kosztorys tego projektu, zrobiony wg cennika sekocenbud. Niektóre ceny musiałam uaktualnić. Razem z robocizną wyceniono go na ok. 177 tyś. Znam Twoje opinie na temat kosztów budowy domu i rzeczywiście podpierasz to faktami. Ja wierzę że się uda, bo nie mam innej perspektywy oprócz małego 40m2 mieszkanka które może bym kupiła za tą kwotę, a mieszkać z rodzicami nie zamierzam. Do odważnych świat należy jak mówią. Są tacy którym się udaje jednak zmieścić w bardzo niskich kwotach.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## dorocia8

Tak patrzę na fotki z Twojej budowy i zastanawiam się - co pochłonęło aż tyle pieniędzy? W czym tak bardzo się przeliczyłeś w początkowych kosztorysach? Robocizna? materiały? technologia? Coś konkretnego?

----------


## KAS01

W niczym sie nie przeliczylem. Za pierwszym podejsciem po prostu malo wiedzialem. Ale szybko to nadrobilem. 
Te 350tys, to juz z kosztami zagospodarowania dzialki i wyposazeniem kuchni. Sam budynek to jakies 270-280 tys. U mnie stan surowy to tylko 25% kosztow. Najdrozej wychodzi wykonczeniowka (ktorej jeszcze nie ma na zdjeciach).
A wracajc do Twojego kosztorysu:



> Kosztorys niniejszy jest wyceną sporządzoną dla określenia szacunkowej wartości prac budowlanych przy założeniu przeciętnych warunków wykonania robót i wybranych "typowych" rozwiązań technologicznych.
> *W kosztorysach zawsze podana jest cena netto.*
> ...
> Oszacowania cen dokonaliśmy na podstawie notowań kwartalnika *SEKOCENBUD 2/3/4 kwartał 2006* (systematycznie materiały będą aktualizowane na 1kw 2007r), w przypadku cen niepublikowanych w w/w publikacji przyjęto średnie ceny rynkowe. Podane ceny i zakres kosztorysu mają charakter orientacyjny i mogą ulegać wahaniom w zależności od dokonanego przez Państwa wyboru dostawcy materiałów, wykonawcy robót czy sposobu organizacji budowy.
> *Kosztorys wykonano do stanu wykończeniowego surowego* czyli ujęto w nim wszystkie prace począwszy od wykonania robót ziemnych, poprzez roboty fundamentowe i murowe, wykonanie dachu, wstawienie stolarki drzwiowej i okiennej , wewnętrzną instalację elektryczną, c.o., wodno-kanalizacyjną. Ujęte zostały materiały, robocizna i przykładowy narzut firmy budowlanej. Podana kwota uwzględnia: roboty ziemne, fundamenty, izolacje, ściany zewnętrzne, stropy, ścianki działowe, główne elementy konstrukcji i pokrycie dachu, izolacje, okna, drzwi, instalacje elektryczne i sanitarne oraz tynki.
> *Nie uwzględniono jednak kosztów np.: glazury, terakoty, paneli, parkietu i urządzeń sanitarnych...etc.* Kosztorys Obejmuje swoim zakresem wykonanie budynku mieszkalnego, koszty zagospodarowania terenu takie jak np.: podjazdy, ogrodzenia, przyłącza, zbiorniki do gromadzenia nieczystości oraz wszelkie inne koszty związane bezpośrednio z procesem budowy nie są uwzględniane. Kosztorys należy rozpatrywać łącznie z dokumentacją projektową.

----------


## dorocia8

Zdaję sobie z tego sprawę i dokonałam swoich obliczeń w oparciu o zamieszczony tam kosztorys  :smile:  Nadal sądzę że się uda.
Robiłeś wszystko sam? czy zatrudniałeś ekipę?

----------


## piotrulex

> stan surowy zamknięty kosztował mnie 120 000 zł


powyzszy cytat jest z 31.10.2005 a moja wypowiedz zawiera aktualne dane tak na pocieszenie (suporex w tymczasie pewnie zdrozal 4-krotnie a cegla 3-krotnie, cement pewnie o polowe)

nam koncza murowac parter, zostaje stop + kawalek poddasza, wiezba i okna 

dom 3-kondygnacyjny o wymiarach okolo 9x9 metra z poddaszem uzytkowym 

na razie wydalismy 52 tysiaki ze wszystkimi papierami i zezwoleniami 

do surowego zamknietego (dach jak na razie tylko deski i papa) brakuje mi jeszc ze gora 30 tysiakow wiec zamkniemy sie w 80 000 zł - tak oczywiscie sobie zakladam a jak bedzie to moge napisac za 1-2 miesiace

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

Coś wątek zamarł  :wink:

----------


## rafki

Witam . Własnie rozpoczelismy budowę domu "zimorodek"http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projekt?IdProjektu=241.
Narazie wszystki prace robimy sami tj wykop
zbrojenia ławy bloczki.
Ściany też chcemy sami.
Może ktos buduje podobny interesowało by mnie porównanie kosztów

----------


## Vafel

Ostatnio oglądałem budowany w mojej okolicy dom szkieletowy. Firma stawia go od początku do końca (bez białego montażu i mebli, ale z podłogami, pomalowanymi ścianami, ogrzewaniem: kominek + konwektory elektryczne itp.) za 2200 zł brutto za metr kwadratowy powierzchni netto. 

Wychodzi z tego, że 100 metrowy dom wyjdzie 220 tys. zł. Do tego trzeba doliczyć koszt kuchni i białego montażu i można mieszkać.

I teraz moje pytanie: czy budując w systemie gospodarczym taki sam 100 metrowy budynek murowany można zrobić to taniej niż te 220 tys. zł? Nie chcę tutaj wywoływać dyskusji o wyższość murowanych nad szkieletami itp. Chodzi o to co będzie taniej. Powiedzmy, że ktoś ma 250 tysięcy i więcej mieć nie będzie. 100 metrowego szkieletora za to wybuduje, a czy za tą samą kwotę wybuduje 100 metrowy murowany systemem gospodarczym?

----------


## tiamka

a ja mam takie pytanie:
czy lepiej budować bliźniaka, czy duzy dom z osobnymi wejściami?
chcemy z rodzicami........

a w ogóle ile kosztuje teraz wybudowanie domu?

300 tys wystarczy?

----------


## piotrulex

> a ja mam takie pytanie:
> czy lepiej budować bliźniaka, czy duzy dom z osobnymi wejściami?
> chcemy z rodzicami........
> 
> a w ogóle ile kosztuje teraz wybudowanie domu?
> 
> 300 tys wystarczy?


bardzo konkretne pytanie?

to moze ja podobnie:
"starczy mi 15 tys na samochod?"

moim zdaniem zdecydowanie lepiej blizniak z osobnymi wejsciami   :cool:

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

Ja zacząłem od zrobienia sobie "taniego" projektu indywidualnego. 

Co z tego wyszło - http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=105596

----------


## tiamka

no wiadomo, że chodzi o dom do 120 metrów i raczej bez luksusów....

----------


## tiamka

jestem w takich tematach początkująca,
dlatego pytam:
ile kosztuje wybudowanie domu do 120 metrów,
a ile kosztuje wybudowanie bliźniaka?
a znacie może jakieś projekty domów dwurodzinnych z osobnymi wejściami, ale nie bliźniaków - jedna część większa, a druga mniejsza.
No i ile takie coś kosztuje?

----------


## ANDIX

Szkieletowy, szkieletowemu nie jest równy. Widziałem stawiane z ociepleniem tylko 15 cm (za mało). Podłoga między parterem a poddaszem tylko deski na legarach. Trzeba przyglądnąć się domom kilkuletnim stawianym w tej technologii i wtedy zdecydować. Widziałem idealne i spartaczone. 
 Za te same pieniądze   postawisz murowany w sys. gospodarczym.  Kłopot tylko z materiałami, bo jakoś ostatnio wszystkiego zaczyna brakowac na naszym rynku.

----------


## albert z drzazgowej

[quote="Vafel"]Ostatnio oglądałem budowany w mojej okolicy dom szkieletowy. Firma stawia go od początku do końca (bez białego montażu i mebli, ale z podłogami, pomalowanymi ścianami, ogrzewaniem: kominek + konwektory elektryczne itp.) za 2200 zł brutto za metr kwadratowy powierzchni netto. 

Wychodzi z tego, że 100 metrowy dom wyjdzie 220 tys. zł. Do tego trzeba doliczyć koszt kuchni i białego montażu i można mieszkać.

A ja mieszkam w domu z BK, który firma Rembiewski z Warszawy stawia za 2000 zł za m.kw. od początku do końca Z BIAŁYM MONTAŻEM, podłogami, pomalowanymi ścianami i ogrzewaniem: grzejniki + piec gazowy. 
Piętrowy, większy dom tej firmy kosztuje jeszcze mniej - 1800 zł. m. kw. Piszę o tym, bo myślę, że przy takiej cenie za metr warto zastanowić się, czy budować samemu. A wiem, że jeśli się chce samemu, to można od nich kupić know how i budować według naprawdę taniego projektu.

----------


## HenoK

> A ja mieszkam w domu z BK, który firma Rembiewski z Warszawy stawia za 2000 zł za m.kw. od początku do końca Z BIAŁYM MONTAŻEM, podłogami, pomalowanymi ścianami i ogrzewaniem: grzejniki + piec gazowy. 
> Piętrowy, większy dom tej firmy kosztuje jeszcze mniej - 1800 zł. m. kw. Piszę o tym, bo myślę, że przy takiej cenie za metr warto zastanowić się, czy budować samemu. A wiem, że jeśli się chce samemu, to można od nich kupić know how i budować według naprawdę taniego projektu.


Do tej ceny trzeba doliczyć VAT.
Szczegóły na stronie : http://www.rembiewski.pl/opisy.html



> Koszt wykończonego i wyposażonego domu wynosi (w zależności od typu domu): 1.900zł/m2 netto (dla domów TD130, TD142, TD176) oraz 2.000zł/m2 netto (dla domów TD90, TD100, TD120). W cenie tej Nabywca otrzymuje dom gotowy do zamieszkania wyposażony zgodnie z opisem. Cena obejmuje również projekt domu niezbędny do otrzymania pozwolenia na budowę.

----------


## Vafel

Ze strony wynika jednak, że te domki Rembiewski to jednowarstwowa ściana i tylko 18 cm ocieplenia w dachu. Rewelacja to nie jest. Spodziewałbym się sporych rachunków za ogrzewanie... Z tego punktu widzenia szkieletory chyba wypadają lepiej, zwłaszcza, że są w podobnej cenie.

----------


## ANDIX

Mimo wszytsko, najtaniej budować systemem gospodarczym.

----------


## albert z drzazgowej

> Ze strony wynika jednak, że te domki Rembiewski to jednowarstwowa ściana i tylko 18 cm ocieplenia w dachu. Rewelacja to nie jest. Spodziewałbym się sporych rachunków za ogrzewanie... Z tego punktu widzenia szkieletory chyba wypadają lepiej, zwłaszcza, że są w podobnej cenie.


Ja ogrzewam dom prądem - mam podłogówkę akumulacyjną. 
Rachunek za miesiące 0d 10 grudnia '06 do 18 kwietnia '07 = 2040 zł za WSZYSTKO: ogrzewanie, gotowanie, zmywanie, grzanie wody, oświetlenie. Zużycie prądu w tym okresie: 1047 kWh w pierwszej taryfie, 6774 w drugiej taryfie.
Myślę, że to niewielka kwota za ogrzewanie. Ściana z betonu komórkowego kumuluje ciepło i ocieplenie nie jest potrzebne.

----------


## Vafel

Albercie z drzazgowej: zaskoczyłeś mnie - bardzo sympatycznie z tym ogrzewaniem. A w którym konkretnie domku mieszkasz? Jednym z tych, które są u nich na stronie, czy jakimś innym?

----------


## albert z drzazgowej

Mieszkam w domu TD 120, nieco zmodyfikowanym. Sprawdziłem właśnie, że na stronie Rembiewskiego nie ma zdjęć z budowy tego domu, więc zadzwoniłem do firmy, bo przecież chciałbym się pochwalić   :smile:  i zapewniono mnie, że od poniedziałku będą (zatrudnili specjalistę od stron internetowych). Będzie je więc można zobaczyć. W każdym razie jest to dom TD 120, nasze zmiany nie dotyczą zasadniczych spraw. Jedynie ocieplenie podłogi zwiększyliśmy ze względu na ogrzewanie podłogowe. A niskie koszty ogrzewania biorą się moim zdaniem z zastosowania właśnie tego typu ogrzewania, ale o tym jest napisane wiele w wątku "ogrzewający elektrycznością - wystąp".

----------


## ANDIX

W domu pow 136 m2 (360m3) w rodzinie 4 osobowej zużywam od 1 stycznia do 30 grudnia 
1200m3 gazu = ok 115o KWh energi wartosci 1920 zł
2000 KWh en. el w cenie 0,44 zł = 880 zł
RAZEM 2800 zł wszystkie koszty nośników energii przy zuzyciu rocznym wody ok 180 m3 temperaturze grzania pom 20 stopni.
Dom położony na podkarpaciu.
Wyczytałem na forach, ze inni w podobnych domach, ale ogrzewanych drewnem  w kominkach z płaszczem wodnym, te koszty mają przez połowę i dziwie się jak im się to udaje.

----------


## HenoK

> 1200m3 gazu = ok 115o KWh energi wartosci 1920 zł


Chyba drobna pomyłka nie 1150 kWh a 11500 kWh  :smile:  z gazu.
Do tego 2000 kWh energii elektrycznej.
Razem 13 500 kWh rocznie. przy 136 m2 p.u. daje to wskaźnik ok. 100 kWh/m2 rocznie.
Nie jest źle, ... ale można jeszcze poszukać oszczędności.



> Wyczytałem na forach, ze inni w podobnych domach, ale ogrzewanych drewnem w kominkach z płaszczem wodnym, te koszty mają przez połowę i dziwie się jak im się to udaje.


Jaką masz wentylację w swoim domu?

----------


## ANDIX

Oczywiście ma być 11500 KWh. I jest energia do grzania budynku , do podgrzewania wody dla 4 osób i gotowania, a nie tylko do ogrzewania.
Energia elektryczna- 2000 KWh to ogólne zuzycie w budynku (oświetlenie, urządzenia itp), a  do ogrzewania to jedynie 500 godzin pracy pompy cyrkulacyjnej w trybie co.o i 200godzin w trybie c.w. (tyle pracuje w ciągu roku-wskazanie kotła). Pobór mocy 110W - 77KW.

----------


## HenoK

Z tego wynika, że dom ma wskaźnik energochłonności ogrzewania poniżej 100 kWh/m2 rocznie.
Jaką masz wentylację ?

----------


## ANDIX

Mam dokładnie wyliczone faktyczne zuzycie energii do ogrzewania na postawie szczegółowych badań i ono wynosi 0,70W/m2K. i 0,25W/m3K przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej z nawiemem głównie okiennym i dodatkowo z programem kilkuminutowego wietrzenia budynku (ze względu na chorobe dróg odechowych żony) w czasach zalezności o tem zewn, nasłonecznienia itp. Nawiew do kotłowni bepośrednio z zewn.  Ile to daje rocznie/m2 zależy od zbyt wielu czynników. Przede wszystkim od śr temp. zewn w sezonie grzewczym. A rozpietośc jest niekiedy wielka np między sezonem 2005/06 a 2006/07  u mnie wyniosła 4 K.

----------


## HenoK

> Mam dokładnie wyliczone faktyczne zuzycie energii do ogrzewania na postawie szczegółowych badań i ono wynosi 0,70W/m2K. i 0,25W/m3K przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej z nawiemem głównie okiennym i dodatkowo z programem kilkuminutowego wietrzenia budynku (ze względu na chorobe dróg odechowych żony) w czasach zalezności o tem zewn, nasłonecznienia itp. Nawiew do kotłowni bepośrednio z zewn.  Ile to daje rocznie/m2 zależy od zbyt wielu czynników. Przede wszystkim od śr temp. zewn w sezonie grzewczym. A rozpietośc jest niekiedy wielka np między sezonem 2005/06 a 2006/07  u mnie wyniosła 4 K.


Nie bardzo rozumiem na podstawie jakich szczegółowych badań masz policzone te dwa wskaźniki i co one znaczą. 
Masz rację, że rzeczywiste zużycie energii do ogrzewania może się różnić od obliczonego programem OZC, jednak wskaźnik ok. 100 kWh/m2 rocznie nie jest złym wskaźnikiem jeżeli w budynku występuje wentylacja grawitacyjna.
Myślę, że mógłbyś z tym wskaźnikiem zejść do poziomu 70 kWh/m2 rocznie, a nawet mniej  przy zastosowaniu wentylacji mechanicznej nawiewno-wywiewnej z odzyskiem ciepła. Jakość powietrza poprawiłaby się też zdecydowanie - co innego ciągła wentylacja, nawet ustawiona na minimum, a co innego okresowe kilkuminutowe wietrzenie. Myślę, że ze względu na chorobę żony powinieneś o tym pomyśleć.

----------


## Zeyo

Witam jestem nowy na tym forum. W najblizszych czasie (wiosna 200 :cool:  planuje budowe domu i zaczynam sie powoli interesowac "od kuchni" wszystkim co jest z tym zwiazane  :smile:   Dom na pewno bedzie budowany systemem gospodarczym. Projektu jeszcze nie kupilem ale na 95% bedzie to ten dom: http://www.twojprojekt.pl/projekty/serdeczny  Kieruje do Was pytanie o realne koszty wydudowania tego domu ? Prosze o orientacyjna wycene budowy do stanu surowego otwartego. Da rade to wybudowac przy obecnych cenach materialow do stanu bez okien, tynkow i instalacji za 100-120 tys ?

----------


## Bikerus

> Da rade to wybudowac przy obecnych cenach materialow do stanu bez okien, tynkow i instalacji za 100-120 tys ?


Nie da rady wybudować do stanu sur. otwartego za te pieniądze.

Na dziś robocizna kosztowała by ok. 45-65 tys zł, a materiały ok. 130-140 tys zł. (ceny brutto)
Jakie będą ceny w 2008 nikt nie wie - materiały nie powinny mocno juz drożeć - sadze ze max 15-20%, za to robocizna idzie w górę z miesiąca na miesiąc  :sad:

----------


## piotrulex

> Napisał Zeyo
> 
> Da rade to wybudowac przy obecnych cenach materialow do stanu bez okien, tynkow i instalacji za 100-120 tys ?
> 
> 
> Nie da rady wybudować do stanu sur. otwartego za te pieniądze.
> 
> Na dziś robocizna kosztowała by ok. 45-65 tys zł, a materiały ok. 130-140 tys zł. (ceny brutto)
> Jakie będą ceny w 2008 nikt nie wie - materiały nie powinny mocno juz drożeć - sadze ze max 15-20%, za to robocizna idzie w górę z miesiąca na miesiąc


my mamy dom ze studia archigraph VICO o wymiarach okolo 9x9 metra i 3-kondygnacyjny

robocizne mamy bardz tanio a stan surowy otwarty bez dacu lecz z calym drewnem na dach kosztowal nas nieco ponad 70 koła

BK24 kupowalem za 7,90, cegle 1,00 i ogolnie troche sie nadzwonilem za materialami, stal okolo 2600, BK12 za 7,00. deski 450, wiezba i laty 650

tak wiec ku pocieszeniu napoisze ze moim zdaniem sie da czego moj dom wcale nie maly jest tego najlepszym dowodem

DA SIĘ

----------


## malaga

> Witam jestem nowy na tym forum. W najblizszych czasie (wiosna 200 planuje budowe domu i zaczynam sie powoli interesowac "od kuchni" wszystkim co jest z tym zwiazane   Dom na pewno bedzie budowany systemem gospodarczym. Projektu jeszcze nie kupilem ale na 95% bedzie to ten dom: http://www.twojprojekt.pl/projekty/serdeczny  Kieruje do Was pytanie o realne koszty wydudowania tego domu ? Prosze o orientacyjna wycene budowy do stanu surowego otwartego. Da rade to wybudowac przy obecnych cenach materialow do stanu bez okien, tynkow i instalacji za 100-120 tys ?


ja teraz buduję i własnie tyle wydam. 
dom parterowy z poddaszem 150m2 + garaż w woj. mazowieckim
oto przyblizone koszty z robocizną:
fundament z bloczków - 18 500zł
ściany z gazobetonu - 45 000zł
strop teriva - 16 000zł
dach czterospadowy bez lukarn kryty blachodachówką - 40 000zł

w sumie wychodzi prawie 120 tysięcy
nie mam balkonów tylko jeden taras na gruncie wliczony  w cenę murów
aby osiągnąć te ceny trochę musiałam podzwonić, poszukać ale na budowie sama nic nie bede robić

----------


## Zeyo

dzieki za wszystkie odpowiedzi. Pytalem tez osobiscie kilku osob i wykonalem pare telefonow. Jest duza szansa ze za moj dom zabierze sie ekipa budowlana dobrze znana w okolicy. Konkretow co od ceny jeszcze nie uzgadnialismy bo ciezko spekulowac nie majac pewnego projektu. Natomiast wiem od dobrego znajomego ze rok temu jego dom 160m2 (bardzo podobny do tego ktory tutaj pokazalem) za calosc robocizny od wykopu pod lawy fundamentowe do pokrycia dachu majster zazyczyl sobie 36tys.Za materialami tez juz troche patrzylem. najwazniejsze wydatki czyli "papierkowa robota" 10tys, maxy+bloczki u220 to 22tys cegla 7tys, dachowka 10tys, beton+drut jakies 15tys (licze z betonem na stropy) wiezba 13tys. Wiem ze sa to pobiezne wyliczenia bo nie licze wydatkow takich jak kleje, izolacje, kotwy itp ale w sumie o cos takiego mi chodzi jak narazie  :smile:  Teraz pytanie do Was czy duzo sie pomylilem w tych obliczeniach i czy cos waznego mi umknelo ? Jesli tak to prosze o ewentualne poprawki oraz wycene tego o czym nie napisalem. Zaznaczam ze poki co dom planuje postawic do stanu surowego otwartego z pokryciem dachu dachowka ceramiczna.

----------


## piotrulex

> ........... wiem od dobrego znajomego ze rok temu jego dom .........


tu jest taka wazna sprawa:

"rok temu"

rok temu to suporex 24cm byl u nas po 4,20, ja kupowalem na wiosne po 7,90, jak mi go przywiezli na dzialke to juz byl po 12,90 a miesiac temu widzialem dostepny od reki za 19,50

dzis juz jest z powrotem po 11,00 lecz majstry i tak sie cenia bo wiedza ze ich brakuje

boom budowlany trwa i nic na to nie poradzimy

dlaczego maja Ci budowac za 40 kola jak Twoj sasiad da im 50 a ja zaproponuje 60

 :Wink2:

----------


## stach_past

> dzieki za wszystkie odpowiedzi....


to jeszcze jedna odpowiedź. 
ja liczę fachowców tylko do bardzo fachowych prac: mur, instalacja el, więźba, centralne ogrzewanie. Materiały wypisałem sobie do wszystkich etapów prac i wyszło mi ponad 200 pozycji, za cenę obecnie ok 180 tysięcy na dom bardzo prosty 100 mkw + 30 garaż.

----------


## La_bruijta

My budujemy Rododendrona 6 z Archonu- do tej pory wydaliśmy na wszystko 36 710 złotych (projekt + papierologia + parter ze stropami nad garażem i powierzchnią mieszkalną bez ścianek działowych i podlewki + ściany poddasza bez działówek + wszelkie drobne opłaty + wszelka robocizna). 
W planie jest ubicie drugiego stropu (ok 3000 zł) +  podlewki z ociepleniem ( ok 2000 zł) + ścianki działowe parteru i poddasza (ok 3000zł) + więźba i Dach z dachówki ceramicznej(ok 20 000 zł) + okna i drzwi balkonowe (16 000)
Więc w 120 na pewno się zmieścimy (tak prawdę mówiąc to zamierzam oddać do użytku za 130 tys :) )
Tylko, że my robimy wszystko sami (tzn ja z ojcem, wspomagani momentami przez wujka). Płacę jedynie za przywózki wszelkiego materiału i raz 150 zapłaciłem gościowi, który wstępnie zrobił odejścia do kanalizacji.

----------


## stach_past

> buduje sobie to na co mnie stać, cieszę się z tego strasznie,   [/b]


popieram zarówno zezo i joan. pracuję trochę  przy kosztorysach (innego rodzaju) i jeżeli ustalimy sobie budżet to można się zmieścić w kosztach. głowna zasada: jak coś zmieniam (czytaj robię droższe) to muszę przesunąć budżet z czegoś innego. 
Ci co tego nie robią nie mają wymarzonych rekuperatorów, GWC, ogrodów i biorą kredyty od lichwiarzy i inwestycje trwają po 12 lat (to i tak nie najdłużej)

ja zamierzam realizować "tanie państwo" i trzy razy Zet (zbuduj, zamieszkaj, zapomnij)

----------


## Vafel

Hmm, a ja ostatnio pytałem lokalnie znaną i polecaną ekipę ile by wzieli za stan surowy zamknięty domku z poddaszem (prosta bryła - prostokąt, dwuspadowy dach) o pow. użytkowej około 100-120 m. Powiedzieli mi, że 30 tys. zł. Dużo?


Dla mnie dużo...  ::-(:

----------


## ewazych

wiem że powinnam napisać wiele informacji co jak i gdzie. Tak więc mam działkę uzbrojoną więc ona nie wchodzi w rachubę. Ale czy ktoś powie mi ile kosztuje wybudowanie czegoś takiego z i bez garażu,... materiały średniej jakości robocizna z ukrainy,... http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...61,parter.html byłabym naprawde wdzięczna bo nie wiem jaki kredyt wziąść  :smile:

----------


## Bikerus

> Ale czy ktoś powie mi ile kosztuje wybudowanie czegoś takiego z i bez garażu,... materiały średniej jakości robocizna z ukrainy,... http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...61,parter.html byłabym naprawde wdzięczna bo nie wiem jaki kredyt wziąść


Pomnóż powierzchnię całkowitą razy 2 tys zł za metr i dostaniesz koszt budowy domu pod klucz ze średnich jakości materiałów, w średnim standardzie.
Pzdr

----------


## stach_past

> Napisał ewazych
> 
>  Ale czy ktoś powie mi ile kosztuje wybudowanie czegoś takiego z i bez garażu,... materiały średniej jakości robocizna z ukrainy,... http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...61,parter.html byłabym naprawde wdzięczna bo nie wiem jaki kredyt wziąść 
> 
> 
> Pomnóż powierzchnię całkowitą razy 2 tys zł za metr i dostaniesz koszt budowy domu pod klucz ze średnich jakości materiałów, w średnim standardzie.
> Pzdr


i jeszcze rozpisz sobie kasę na etapy i jak gdzieś więcej wydasz na początku to skreślaj te ostatnie (ogród, tynki, ogrzewanie kominkowe). moim hobby przez ostatnie lata było to, dlaczego ludzie nie kończą budowy.

----------


## ewazych

Pomnóż powierzchnię całkowitą razy 2 tys zł za metr i dostaniesz koszt budowy domu pod klucz ze średnich jakości materiałów, w średnim standardzie.
Pzdr[/quote]


jejku ileeeee   :ohmy:   ile za metr?

----------


## ewazych

a bym zapomniała ja chce garaż tylko na jeden samochód i piwnica odpada całkowicie

----------


## Bikerus

> jejku ileeeee    ile za metr?


Stan surowy zamkniety to ok. 1000 zł za metr, a to ok. 50% kosztów domu - choć niektórzy mówią, ze tylko 40%...  :wink:

----------


## Bikerus

> a bym zapomniała ja chce garaż tylko na jeden samochód i piwnica odpada całkowicie


No to odejmij powierzchnię piwnicy i garazu i wtedy pomnóż...

----------


## Krzysztofik

> ...................Nie da rady wybudować do stanu sur. otwartego za te pieniądze.
> 
> Na dziś robocizna kosztowała by ok. 45-65 tys zł, a materiały ok. 130-140 tys zł. (ceny brutto)......


Zakładasz pow. 500 m czy pozłacane cegły?

----------


## Bikerus

> Napisał Bikerus
> 
> ...................Nie da rady wybudować do stanu sur. otwartego za te pieniądze.
> 
> Na dziś robocizna kosztowała by ok. 45-65 tys zł, a materiały ok. 130-140 tys zł. (ceny brutto)......
> 
> 
> Zakładasz pow. 500 m czy pozłacane cegły?


Projekt autora tego pytania to "Powierzchnia netto: 204,8m˛"
Dodałem poprawkę na ceny Krakowskie.
Czyli summa sumarum ok. 900-1000zł za metr kwadratowy.

----------


## kozlolek

dom 146 m  bardzo prosty, ekipa zaczela 10 kwietnia br a prace zakonczyla 22 czerwca, kierownik budowy dokonywal odbioru wg harmonogramu prac a ja wyplat jesli wszystko bylo ok 

ławy fundamentowe izolacja i betonowanie   3 tys.
wyk. scian fundamentowych	              4 tys.
instal. kanalizacji, chudy betonu, 
poziom "zero"+ niezbedne zasypk i zagęszczenia 4 tys.
kompletne ściany parteru              	5 tys
wyk. kompletnego stropu i schodów	4 tys.
wyk. kompletnych ścian pietra, kominow	5 tys.
prace dodatkowe, uporzadkowanie terenu	2 tys. =   27 tys. robocizna

firma bardzo profesjonalna i wiecie nie zaluje wydanych pieniedzy, choc "budowlancy" z rodziny twierdza ze zrobili by tak samo    :Roll:

----------


## KOLA24

> Hmm, a ja ostatnio pytałem lokalnie znaną i polecaną ekipę ile by wzieli za stan surowy zamknięty domku z poddaszem (prosta bryła - prostokąt, dwuspadowy dach) o pow. użytkowej około 100-120 m. Powiedzieli mi, że 30 tys. zł. Dużo?
> 
> 
> Dla mnie dużo...


Tak conajmniej o 5 tyś za dużo

----------


## el-ka

Za stan zamknięty to nie jest dużo (tzn. z oknami i dachem).

----------


## mikolaj2006

Witam,
Mam pytanie ( kolejne nudne z tego samego tematu).
Zamierzam budować taki dom:
http://www.lipinscy.pl/project.xml?i...cmd=Collection

Czy za kwotę 200 tyś wybuduję taki dom do stanu surowego zamkniętego z instalaciami, bez podłóg, mebli wyposażenia itp. Czyli do stanu deweloperskiego. dodam że częśc prac bede robił sam tj instalacje elektryczną, hydrauliczną, ocieplenie, 
z góry dziękuję za odp.

----------


## Edybre

> wiem że powinnam napisać wiele informacji co jak i gdzie. Tak więc mam działkę uzbrojoną więc ona nie wchodzi w rachubę. Ale czy ktoś powie mi ile kosztuje wybudowanie czegoś takiego z i bez garażu,... materiały średniej jakości robocizna z ukrainy,... http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...61,parter.html byłabym naprawde wdzięczna bo nie wiem jaki kredyt wziąść


Myślę, że od 450 tys w górę.

----------


## BG

Mikołaj2006 powinno się udać za 200 tys. przy częściowo własnej pracy. Ja 103 m pow. uzytkowej + 60 m piwnicy wybudowałam w stanie surowym zamkniętym ( mury + dach + okna + przyłacza bez instalacji i tynków ) za 130 tys. Z tynkami, wylewkami i instalacjami wychodzi mi około 200 - 220 tys. Cały dom buduje firma bez naszego wkładu pracy. My jedynie kupujemy materiały. A domek to salsa z krajobrazów, Tyle, że bez garażu, ale podpiwniczony i z lukarnami. Buduj, dasz radę . My materiały kupowaliśmy w najgorszym okresie. Teraz jest trochę taniej.

----------


## qka10

witam
na wiosnę 2008 roku rozpoczynam budowę. co z tym się wiąże-załatwiam sobie majstra, który wybuduje mi mój wymarzony domek. mieszkam na pomorzu, domek będzie wielkości 120m2 (piętrowy)
nie mam pojęcia, ile taki majster mógłby wziąć kasy za budowę? nie chciałabym dać się oszukać, a jestem w takich sprawach zielona. poradźcie.

----------


## HenoK

> witam
> na wiosnę 2008 roku rozpoczynam budowę. co z tym się wiąże-załatwiam sobie majstra, który wybuduje mi mój wymarzony domek. mieszkam na pomorzu, domek będzie wielkości 120m2 (piętrowy)
> nie mam pojęcia, ile taki majster mógłby wziąć kasy za budowę? nie chciałabym dać się oszukać, a jestem w takich sprawach zielona. poradźcie.


Najlepsza metoda to negocjacje co najmniej z kilkoma wykonawcami.
Jak wszyscy przedstawią Ci ofertę, to będziesz doskonale wiedziała jakiego kosztu budowy możesz się spodziewać. Masz jeszcze sporo czasu żeby to zrobić.

Tylko najpierw musisz w miarę precyzyjnie określić czego od wykonawcy oczekujesz.

----------


## aguś1982

szukam porady dziś rozmawiałam z panem od adaptacji projektu za adpatacje i latanie po urzedach bierze 1500zł ( wydaje mi się tanio?) do tego dochodzą koszty mapek geodezyjnej 1200zł  i innych powiedzcie mi proszę jakie jeszcze bedą koszty tych pozostałych map w jakiej kwocie mogę się zamknąć , facet nie potrafił mi powiedzieć jednoznaczne, wydaje mi się ,że zarabia na każdej mapie i dlatego chce zastanowić się ile zawołać , a ja chcę być przygotowana na jakąś kwotę. Głowa mi pęka od tego wszystkiego

----------


## psed

Aguś - nie napisałaś gdzie się budujesz/załatwiasz sprawy urzędowe/znalazłaś architekta. Ceny zależą od miejsca/regionu/miasta. Poszukaj na forum działu pod nazwą "grupy budujące" swojej grupy i tam poczytaj co inwestorzy piszą.
Ja jestem w grupie nadarzyńsko-grodziskiej w swojej grupie znalałem wszystko co mi było potrzebne do przejścia fazy papierkowej. Zdecydowanie więcej czytałem niż pisałem gdyż znalazłem odpowiedzi prawie na wszystkie pytania jakie mi się nasuwały w czasie fazy papierkowej. Ażeby uzmysłowić Ci zakres możliwych rozbieżności cenowych za tę samą pracę w różnych miastach podam przykład: adaptacja projektu D08 Przestronny w takim samym zakresie
rok temu w Garwolinie w jedno-osobowej pracowni architektonicznej kosztowała 1200 PLN a latem tego roku w Grodzisku Mazowieckim w trój-osobowej pracowni zapłaciłem 4500 PLN. W "mojej" grupie budującej jeden z forumowiczów (dzięki mu zato) założył i prowadzi książkę adresową, gdzie wpisujemy wszystkich usługodawców z jakimi się stykamy w czasie procesu inwestycyjnego oraz ich oceniamy. Mamy też "'czarną listę" z opisem "grzechów". Dodatkowo odniosę się do ceny mapek geodezyjnych do celów projektowych. W czerwcu za komplet takich mapek geodecie zapłaciłem 600 PLN.

----------


## furblock

A Ja mam takie pytanie.
Mam działke na mazurach i chciałbym tam postsawić jakiś domek nie musi być wielki,mówie tak o 70m2-100m2. I  mam pyytanie jak najtaniej postawić taki domek,chodzi mi o materiał.

----------


## grzesiek412

Cześć

buduje dom wierzba II z "www.domnahoryzoncie" dom ma okolo 150m^2 + 30M^2 garaż, na stan surowy otwarty wydam okolo 140 tyś. Jestem jeszcze przed dachem ale mam już wszystkie materiały wieć mogę z dużą dokłądnością okreslić ten koszt. (oczywiście jest to koszt całkowity stanu surowego otwartego z całą papierologią podłaczeniem wody i produ na budowę) w tych pieniądzach kupiłęm jeszcze sprzętu za jakieś 3000zł, sporo robię sam. Na robociznę wydam około 22000 więc nie dużo, nie liczę swojej i ojca.

Dodatkowo zaznaczę, że materiały kupowałem w tych lepszych czasach, max po 2,9 dachówkę w dobrą i w dobrej cenie (dzisiaj dachówki w tej cenie się nie da kupic). (nie chciałęm oszczedzać na rzeczach ważnych)

Całe koszty spisuje kontroluje i ograniczam gdzie tylko się da...

wracając do wątku domu za 100 000. żałuje ale ja nie potrafię  :sad:  

Mój dom nie jest mały jest po prostu średni ale poza materiałami i robocizną to koszty są takie same jak przy malutkim.

Szacuje ze na wykonczenie wydam dodatkowe 175 000. I niestety z tego co się już dowiedziałem to nie bedę sobie mógł na zbyt wiele pozwolić za te pieniądze.

wracając jeszcze do oszczędności to styropian kupiłem 2 tygodnie temu a ocieplał będę we wrześniu, to taka forma oszczędzania jesli ma sie gdzie materiał przetrzymać. (rożnica w cenie teraz a w sezonie jak 140 do 200)

aha buduje koło Krakowa.

ciesze sie ze jest taki wątek i ciekawy jestem czy ktos buduje podobny dom i ile kosztował go stan surowy.

----------


## olenkaj

Witam serdecznie :smile:  poniewaz jestem całkiem zielona co do budowy domow :sad:  niestety :sad:  mam pytanie i prosbe do osbob....moze znajdzie sie ktos kto zbudowal lub jest w trakcie budowania domu 

http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...46&IdKolekcji=
i udzieli mi dobrych i cennych rad :smile:  :smile: 
 :Evil:  
Czy ktos wie ile na dzien dzisiejszy moze kosztowac postawienie takiego domu...oczywiscie przy duzym udziale wlasnym :smile: 

z gory dziekuje
olka

----------


## fred21

Czy da rade postawic domek na działce kolo 700 m2 , powierzchnia domu kolo 100 m2 z poddaszem do adaptacji w granicach 220 tys

----------


## aguś1982

ja własnie stawiam taki domek na działce o powierzchni 720 m i tez mam 200 tyś http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/sl...p/sytuacja.php

----------


## szydaki1

Witam.Mam pytanie dla zaawansowanych-co taniej 100m parterówki czy z użytkowym poddaszem(dom prosty na planie prostokąta,dach dwuspad. bez udziwnień,system w większości gospodarczy).Mój mąż twierdzi że z poddaszem niewiele drożej.A mnie wydaje się że to musi być sporo niż niewiele.Nasz budżet to jakieś 150tyś.I podziwiam samozaparcie inwestorów,którzy biorą do wszystkiego ekipy.Budowlańcy się rozpasali tymi żniwami.Podobno za stan surowy ot.wołają w tym roku ok.80tyś.Może założyć związki zawodowe "inwestorów"i strajkować(to takie popularne)  :Wink2:

----------


## Vafel

Mi wychodzi na to, że mały domek parterowy (około 100 m2) jest trochę (ale niewiele) tańszy od takiego z poddaszem. Ale jeśli weźmiesz pod uwagę, że w tym z poddaszem można zrobić tylko parter (a górę zostawić na później), to taniej wychodzi taki z poddaszem...

Parterówka około 120 m2 to byłoby coś co by mnie w pełni zadowoliło. niestety raczej mnie na to nie stać. Max za 250 tys. zł muszę zamieszkać.

----------


## aguś1982

Vafel a co ze słonecznym w 250 napewno się zmieścisz robiąc parter a góre na kiesyś ja własnie tyle mam kasy i wiem ze się zmieszcze

----------


## Vafel

> Vafel a co ze słonecznym w 250 napewno się zmieścisz robiąc parter a góre na kiesyś ja własnie tyle mam kasy i wiem ze się zmieszcze


No właśnie zastanawiałem się nad Słonecznym, ale nie mam za cholerę pomysłu gdzie dać schody (wolałbym nie pchać ich do salonu)...

----------


## aguś1982

jest rozwiązanie jedna z osób zlikwidowała wc przesunbeła ścianke z łazienki i dała schody w przedsionku tak jest chyba w wersji z poddaszem użytkowym

----------


## Vafel

No własnie problem polega na tym, że w Słonecznym z poddaszem w ogóle nie ma schodów ( zobacz tutaj ).

Wstawienie schodów w miejscu WC i łazienki spowoduje chyba, że łazienka będzie bardzo mała... przynajmniej tak mi się wydaje. Musiałbym to sobie rozrysować.

Ostatecznej decyzji jeszcze nie podjąłem, ale na dzien dzisiejszy faworytem jest Z12 z garażem. Powinien być tańszy niż Sloneczny z poddaszem i to chyba przeważa...

Obawiam się, że 250 tys. to może być malo, by postawić Słonecznego z poddaszem w stanie do zamieszkania...[/url]

----------


## aguś1982

`http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/sl...lonecznyp3.pdf nie chodzi mi o tą wrsje ta jest z poddaszem do adaptacji a ta jeat inna z lukarnami http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/sloneczny/index.php zobacz na tą stronę przewiń i na dole tej strony są różne warianty słonecznego i w wersji D jest włsnie tak jak pisałm ci wcześniej pisałm teraz jeden z forumowiczów postawił stan surowy razem z robocizną za 90 tyś zł http://forum.muratordom.pl/budowa-sl...em,t113739.htm

----------


## aguś1982

ja też zastanawiałm się nad z12 ale jest za mało funkcjonalny a sądze ze koszt taki sam ja zrezygnowałam w słonecznym z garazu i zrobiłam tylko małe pomieszczenie gospodarcze

----------


## Vafel

Aguś: ten słoneczny z lukarnami, którego podesłałaś bardzo mi się podoba. Prawdę powiedziawszy, po usunięciu lukarn wychodzi taki Z12, tylko trochę większy  :Smile: 

Obawiam się tylko tego, że jak się weźmie do kupy parter i poddasze to z tego robi się już duży dom - około 150 metrów. A ja chciałem mały domek...

W każdym razie będę się nad nim zastanawiał, bo jest to bardzo ciekawa alternatywa dla Z12 z garażem. Jeden pokój musiałbym co prawda przerobić na kotłownię (tak jak to sugerowałem już kiedyś w wątku poświęconym Słonecznemu - wtedy jeszcze nie wiedziałem, że jest taka wersja ze schodami przy wejściu), i jeśli chodzi o liczbę pomieszczeń parter robi się bardzo podobny do Z12, tyle że wszystko jest większe (a zwłaszcza salon).

Najbliższe dni to dla mnie murowany ból głowy od zastanawiania się...

----------


## Bikerus

Tani w budowie jest Bajkowy : http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/bajkowy/index.php

Ja zamiast wiaty zrobiłem garaz z dachem pulpitowym.
Całkiem przytulny wewnatrz wyszedł...

----------


## aguś1982

ja tez szukam małego domu bo kasa ograniczona ale z12 może być ciut za mały a te 10 m na dole nie robi różnicy w kosztach a w wyglądzie pomieszczeń zupełnie inaczej w z12 też wyjdzie ze 130 m i wszystko musisz robić bo bedzie ciasno

----------


## Vafel

W Z12 jest 70 metrów na dole i około 40 metrów na górze (może 50 jak podniesiesz ściankę kolankową). Słoneczny (w tej wersji, do ktorej linka podałaś) ma chyba 89 metrów na dole (czyli prawie 20 metrów więcej) i 60 na górze... Boje się, że za taki metraż przyjdzie mi zapłacić i mogę nie zmieścić się w planowanych 250 tys. zł. Z drugiej strony jak sobie liczę koszty tak pi razy drzwi to wychodzi taniej niż Z12 z garażem...

I bądź tu mądry.

----------


## aguś1982

no to masz twardy orzech do zgryzienia  :big grin:

----------


## Vafel

Aguś - a czy Ty robiłaś już kosztorys na swoje własne potrzeby? Ile Ci wyszły poszczególne etapy? Ty w końcu budujesz ten Słoneczny wersja D czy Sloneczny z poddaszem?

I czy może tomekwil przesyłał Ci jakieś zdjęcia swojego Słonecznego?

----------


## pluszku

Szacujac wydatki proponuje porownywac ceny z kosztorysow z cenami rynkowymi. Kosztorys z wrzesnia 2007 zawierał:
beton B20 150 zl
gazobeton 5,80 zl
cegła Max 2,70 zl
cegła klinkierow 1,69 zl
cegła pełna 0,60 zl
płyta G-K 5,12 zl /m2

to gdzie takie ceny teraz obowiazuja?
bo gdy zaczynałem w listopadzie 2006 było juz drozej ........

----------


## aguś1982

powiem tak ja buduje słoneczny z poddaszem tylko bez garażuy zamist garażu jest pomieszczenie 1.80 szerokie na stan surowy przeznaczyłam 100 tys zostaje mi 150 tryś i wtej cenie napewno wykończe parter nie w deskach i płytkach po 100 zł za m ale skromnie i ładnie napewno bedzie ja zaczynam w kwietniu mam nadzieje bo ciągle czekam na pozwolenie , powiem tak życie mnie ciągle tak rozczarowuje , że wole nie planować

----------


## yoyo

jestem swierzakiem w tej dziedzinie i mysle ze troche z wami spedze czasu.na poczatku napisze co mnie interesuje.     mam nie za duze mozliwosci finansowe i moja alternatywa to kupic mieszkanie czy budowac malutki domek.dodam jeszcze ze mam dzilke.interesuje mnie dom taki co mozna go zbudowac za jak najmniejsze pieniazki nie mam zadnych wymagan co designu jestem z czestochowy jezeli to wazne.czy ktos buduje taki podobny domek lub zna projekt gdzie te moje skromne wymagania sie spelniaja.  :big grin:

----------


## Bikerus

> jestem swierzakiem w tej dziedzinie i mysle ze troche z wami spedze czasu.na poczatku napisze co mnie interesuje.


Na poczatek zacznij od przeczytania całego wątku.
33 strony nie mogą sie mylić  :wink:

----------


## zielonooka

> Napisał yoyo
> 
> jestem swie*rz*akiem w tej dziedzinie i mysle ze troche z wami spedze czasu.na poczatku napisze co mnie interesuje.
> 
> 
> Na poczatek zacznij od przeczytania całego wątku.
> 33 strony nie mogą sie mylić


i słownik ortograficzny też  :smile:   [przepraszam za off topic  :smile: )]

----------


## aguś1982

zielonooka bez przesady czepiasz się detali, ty napewno masz ortografie w jednym paluszku i nigdy nie popełniasz błedów panie idealny.  :big grin:

----------


## AgAtA85

witam 
mam pytanie. zabieram sie za wykonanie dobudówki o wymiarach około 70m i nie bardzo wiem ile potrzebuje pieniedzy :smile:  firma zawołała około 2100 za metr za wszystko bez dachu. ten bedzie zrobiony za około 40.000 tys.nie wiem czy to duzo?? a moze budowac systemem gosporadczym?? 
z góry dziekuje za pomoc

----------


## Peter74

> ... ciekawy jestem czy ktos buduje podobny dom i ile kosztował go stan surowy.


Czy ktos buduje? Pare osob by sie znalazlo   :Wink2:  
Zobacz http://forum.muratordom.pl/wierzba-ii,t3370.htm

Pzdr
Peter74

----------


## S_musz

Witam serdecznie.

Wiem że takie pytania już padały, ale myślę jednak, że moje będzie trochę nietypowe. Mam działkę(ogródki działkowe) na niej zrobiona piwnica ze stropem, czyli teoretyczne mamy stan Zero. No i tu zaczynają się schody jakie będą koszty wybudowania na tym domku? 
Założenia:
1) Nie wydaję nic na papierologię(nie trzeba zezwolen, projektów itp.)
2) Materiały będą bez Vat-u 
3) Robocizna własna - czyli liczę tylko materiały.
4) z instalacji chciałbym żeby było CO i piec na ekogroszek, szambo i elektryka
5) fundamenty mają w obrysie 50m2 i taki byłby też dom plus piętro także ok 50m2
6) Dach kryty choćby i tylko papą.
7) Ogólnie wszystkie materiały z jak najniższej półki - tzn. bez szaleństw
 :cool:  Chodzi o stan nadający się do zamieszkania

Czy zmieszcznie się w kwocie 100tys. jest realne? Czy warto zaczynac z tą kwotą budowę?

Rozważam też tańszą opcję - domek 50m2 parterowy, a za kilka lat jesli srodki pozwolą dobudowanie poddasza.
Czy ktoś potrafiłby mniej więcej oszacowac koszt stanu surowego zamkniętego w obu wariantach? I koszt wykończenia.

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.
Marek

----------


## Bikerus

> Czy ktoś potrafiłby mniej więcej oszacowac koszt stanu surowego zamkniętego w obu wariantach? I koszt wykończenia.


Najprościej było by podejść do dużej hurtowni budowlnej z projektem i wyliczonymi ilościami materiałów i poprosic o wycenę wszystkiego. (przy okazji wybierając materiały)

Skoro robocizna we własnym zakresie, to dostaniesz prawie idealne wyliczenie i bedziesz miał jasną sytuację.

----------


## Kropek13

ciekawe jak tam idzie budowa taniego domku, jestem ciekawa...

----------


## aguś1982

powiem okrutnie ale stan surowy otawrty to za ta kwotę postawisz ale nic więcej to jest duży dom robocizna pochłonie prawie 1/3 sumy a gdzi reszta ale trzymam kciuki może się uda

----------


## piotrulex

> .......  50% budowy stanu surowego to praca własna. zlikwidowałam kominek oraz kilka okien na poddaszu i kilka na parterze  
> 
> Czy ktoś budował może ten dom i może mi powiedzieć w jakim stopniu uda mi się zrealizować ten projekt mając do dyspozycji 150tyś? Prosze o pomoc


zlikwidowalas kilka okien wiec zaplacisz wiecej za prad jak bedziesz czesciej wlaczac swiatlo no i domek nie bedzie juz tak ladny

sam dach w dachowce ceramicznej to pewnie z 50 koła - koszt naszego dachu powalil mnie na kolana a jest 2-spadowy i mniejszy

Domek ladny

jak zaczynalismy budowe to tez myslalem ze dokladnie 150 spokojnie wystarczy

w tej chwili powoli konczymy i mam nadzieje ze 250 wystarczy   :Wink2:  

murarka, ocieplenia, regipsy, tynkowania, gladzie - cala ta robota praktycznie za darmo   :ohmy:  

teraz mamy wydane z 210 i nie mamy kuchni, lazienek i konczymy szlifowac gladzie na scianach, nie ma ploty, elewacji zewnetrznej a nawet siatki i kleju na styro, nie ma schodo na tarasie, parapetow zew, zadnej kafelki na podlodze bo dopiero kuchnie gosc zaczal, trzeba zjazd do garazu zrobic

Oj, roboty a roboty jeszcze przed nami

Dodam ze robimy bez wodotryskow lecz co musi byc to jest

projekt to VICO z 

http://www.archigraph.pl/wszystkie/?ord=nazwa_skrocona

z przerobkami

uzytkowa 127 + podniesiona sciana kolankowa + powiekszona piwnica

----------


## ADRPOR

Chce wybudowac konkursowy m02. Dostalem oferte na 170 tys za stan surowy. Sciany z porotermu (bez potrzeby ocieplania, stropy drewniane, zrezygnowalem z patio). Miejsce budowy slask. Czy nadal jest mozliwe wykonanie tego za 100.000.  Niestety w tym przypadku musze liczyc na firme przy budowie.

----------


## aniaaas

Ja buduję OLIWKE z HB STUDIO.

http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-...&szukaj=oliwka


Plan mam taki:

ekipa tania bo po znajomości (pewnie z 25 tys)
dachówka cementowa, kryjemy sami
kominek robimy sami
góry narazie nie wykańczamy
elektrykę robimy sami
wszelkie kartongipsy i inne drobne wykończenia robimy sami
wykończamy w normalnym standardzie, bez szaleństw
umeblowanie tylko kuchni i łazienki


Czy sądzicie ze 250 tys. wystarczy żeby zamieszkać ?

wszystkich pozdrawiam i życzę optymizmu  :smile:

----------


## Lucyna1

*aniaaas*

Mysle ze macie spore szanse na zrealizowanie swoich marzen. Nasz domek jest troche podobny do Waszego. Ważna róznica jest ,ze nasz ma tylko jeden komin   :smile:  , a to koszt kilku tysięcy zł.
Mysmy sie zmieścili w 300 tys wraz z wyposazeniem domu,tak  aby zamieszkać. Wydaje mi sie ze jednak nasz dom nie jest urzadzony jakoś skromnie   :smile:  . Nie załowalismy kasy na izolacje, na materiały budowlane , materiały wykonczeniowe tez nie były z dolnej półki. Mielismy super ekipy które robiły niedrogo i szybko. Pamietaj o jednym- długie budowanie to drogie budowanie. Im szybciej tym taniej-nie ma co rozwlekać sie w czasie. Zreszta co Ci bede mówic -ogladnij nasz dziennik i bedziesz wiedziec wszystko   :smile:  
papatki

----------


## aniaaas

Bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź. Kamień z serca. Mam nadzieję ze sie zmieścimy w tej kwocie, staramy sie kupować teraz materiały bo są trochę tańsze. 

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## piotrulex

> Bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź. Kamień z serca. Mam nadzieję ze sie zmieścimy w tej kwocie, staramy sie kupować teraz materiały bo są trochę tańsze. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie


my mamy wiekszy dom + piwnica

w tej chwili wydane z 210 kola i mysle ze jak wydamy jeszcze z 50 to bedzie mozna spokojnie mieszkac ze zrobiona na gotowo i wyposazona kuchnia, 1 lazienka, pokojami na gorze, klatka schodowa

piwnica wiadomo nie musi byc od razu cala w kaflach itd

budowa zaczeta 2 kwietnia 2007 wiec niebawem obchodzimy 1 rocznice poczęcia naszego malenstwa - uzytkowa okolo 127 + piwnica z 80

----------


## jacekot

> Ja buduję OLIWKE z HB STUDIO.
> 
> http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-...&szukaj=oliwka
> 
> 
> Plan mam taki:
> 
> ekipa tania bo po znajomości (pewnie z 25 tys)
> dachówka cementowa, kryjemy sami
> ...


Ja wybudowałem ten sam dom co ty i mnie się nie udało zmieścić w tych kosztach , a cześć rzeczy też zrobiłem sam , fakt ze wykończyliśmy cała góre i obie łazienki . ( garaż ciągle nie zrobiony) . Ale w kilku miejsach nie oszczędzałem . (Kupiłem dobry kominek , podłogówka , piec , schody ) ,ale robiac trochę surowo patrzac po moich wyliczeniach gdzieś w granicach 280-300 możesz się zmieścić .

----------


## aniaaas

Ja mam nadzieje ze uda mi sie wykończyć dół i kupić troszkę tańsze materiały. Wiem ze w 2007 roku był duży skok cenowy, w tym roku jeszcze za bardzo ceny nie skoczyły.

----------


## iwett27

Witam, zaczelismy budowe domku 103m2 mamy juz zalany fundament w kwietniu ruszaja mury i tu moje pytanie: robotnicy wycenili swoją prace -( mury do dachu )na kwote 20 tys. To duzo czy mało czy moze standardowo??? Pozdrawiam
iwona

----------


## Vafel

Mi za domek 105 m kw. (70 m - parter, 35 m - poddasze) jedna ekipa wyceniła na 20 tys. zł za fundamenty + ściany (bez dachu), a druga 23 tys. z fundamenty, ściany i dach z pokryciem.

20 tys. za same ściany i stropy to dość dużo, chyba, że masz jakoś bardzo dużo tych ścian, albo skomplikowane stropy...

----------


## iwett27

no włąsnie scian jest mało tym bardziej ze na dole ogólnie otwarta przestrzeń...ale ekipa dobra, solidna ....i pewnei sie cenia chłopaki :smile:

----------


## titmouse

Witam wszystkich,
Potrzebuję pomocy gdyż mam następujący problem:
chcę zamienić mieszkanie na dom, który chcę budować od podstaw (okolice Gdańska); mamy mieszkanie własnościowe nieobciążone żadnym kredytem, oraz działkę z kredytem 85 kPLN na której chcemy się budować. Miałbym do Was prośbę o podpowiedź w jaki sposób najlepiej zamienić mieszkanie na dom żeby jak najmniej oddać bankom. Myslałem o tym by wziąć kredyt na ok 400 kPLN wybudować się, a za pieniądze za sprzedane mieszkanie (warte ok. 300-330 kPLN) spłacić kredyt i zostać z jakimiś 70 kPLN kredytu ale boję się że poprzez operacje bankowe stracę jakieś 15-20% wartości kredytu - nawet jeśli ten kredyt miałbym spłacić w ciągu roku (to znaczy kredyt brałbym na 30 lat a chciałbym spłacić kwotę równowartości mieszkania w ciągu roku). Mam nadzieje, że zbytnio nie zagmatwałem sytuacji i dziękuję za każdą sensowną poradę!
Pozdrowienia!!!

----------


## mirabelka77

*titmouse* - ja bym na Twoim miejscu:
1. sprzedała obecne mieszkanie, 
2.kupiła jakąś niewielką kawalerkę, 
3. zaczęłabym budowę
4. na kontynuowanie budowy wzięłabym kredyt 
5. po wybudowaniu się wynajęlabym kawalerkę,która by pracowała na częściową spłatę rat ewentualnie można ją opchnąć i z uzyskanych pieniędzy spłacić część kredytu

Pamiętaj, że przy dużej kwocie kredytu oddajesz bankom sporo tytułem prowizji i ubezpieczenia do czasu zabezpieczenia hipoteką, wysokość odsetek zależna od wysokośc wkładu własnego, większość banków pobiera opłaty za wcześniejszą spłatę kredytu

----------


## Depi

Czemu 15-20%???   :ohmy:

----------


## titmouse

Mirabelko77, Depi,
Dzięki za podpowiedzi!  :wink: 
Mirabelko, 
Pomysł z zakupem kawalerki jest godny rozpatrzenia, ograniczeniem w realizacji tego pomysłu jest fakt, iż mamy 5-miesięczną dzidzię i graty z 3-pokojowego mieszkania, które raczej ciężko byłoby nam zzipować w kawalerce... (najbliższa rodzina 250 km od Gdańska, w którym mieszkamy więc wyprowadzka pół Polski od placu budowy odpada). Czas nas nagli i chcielibyśmy ruszyć z budową jesienią lub wczesną wiosną. Słyszałem o czymś takim jak tzw. kredyt pomostowy, ale odsetki od 400 kPLN byłyby rzędu kilku tysięcy miesięcznie (czyli niemal całe nasze 2 wypłaty łącznie), poza tym nie znam nikogo kto brał taki kredyt a na pewno opinia o nim wiele by mi rozjaśniła. Myślałem również o sprzedaży mieszkania z pół rocznym okresem na wyprowadzenie (bo dłużej raczej sie nie da ...) ale ryzyko, że realizator budowy nawali a my zostaniemy z dzieckiem w budynku - stan surowy niedomknięty - jak sami wiecie jest zbyt duże. Cały problem tkwi w tym, że jesteśmy tu sami (bez rodziny w pobliżu) ale nie po to pisze by narzekać a dlatego, że szukam jak najlepszego i najbezpieczniejszego rozwiązania. Niemniej dziękuję za pomysł - powiem Ci szczerze że takie rozwiązanie (zakup mniejszego mieszkania) nie przyszło mi do głowy.
Boję się dokładnie tego co opisałaś, że ubezpieczenia i inne "tajne prowizje bankowe" plus odsetki sprawią, że profitami ze sprzedaży mieszkania nie uda się sfinansować większości budowy i że sporo tej "krechy" nam zostanie do spłacenia. 
Depi, 
Dlatego 15-20%, bo jak policzy sie te wszystkie ubezpieczenia i magiczne prowizjo-opłaty bankowe to uzyska się mniej więcej taką kwotę - zwłaszcza w PKO w którym mamy już "krechę" na działkę, tyle to mniej więcej wychodzi...
Pozdrawiam i jeszcze raz dzięki

----------


## mirabelka77

*titmouse* - myślę, że trudno będzie znaleźć kupca, który da Ci pół roku na wyprowadzkę (jeśli tak to musi mu sie to oplacać albo musi mu bardzo zależeć na Twoim mieszkaniu) a poza tym jeśli dom będzie budowany tradycyjnie to zapomnij, że w pół roku od rozpoczęcia budowy wprowadzisz się do niego!
Wiele osób wychodząc z takiego założenia musiało jeszcze na kolejne pół roku wynająć sobie mieszkanie!

A może jeszcze taki patent:
1. kupujesz na kredyt kawalerkę, 
2.sprzedajesz obecne mieszkanie i uzyskane pieniądze przeznaczasz na budowę  domu (na graty wynajmujesz jakieś niewielkie pomieszczenie do ich zmagazynowania)
3. po brakujące pieniądze na budowę idziesz do innego banku i bierzesz kredyt refinansowy - spłacasz działkę, ewentualnie kawalerkę, wykańczasz dom

Zaznaczam, że musisz usiąść z ołówiem i kalkulować, kalkulować, kalkulować!

Poszukaj jeszcze na forum wątku o kredytach - tam ludzie są bardziej zorientowani, myślę że coś sensowneg Ci odpowiedzą w kwestii kosztów kredytu 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Depi

*titmouse* Zmiencie bank! Nie powinno to kosztowac tyle!

Prowizji powinno byc zero, innych oplat tez. Ubezpieczenie u mnie zawiera sie w marzy podwyzszonej o 1 pp do czasu wpisania hipoteki. Czyli zakladajac, ze bierzesz kredyt 400 000 w moim banku na 1,5 roku (tyle powinno Wam wystarczyc na zbudowanie domu) zaplacisz ok. 7,25 % tej kwoty w odsetkach plus prowizje za wczesniejsza splate kredytu w wys 1%. Jesli macie znajomego w sadzie, coby Wam wpisal wczesniej hipoteke, to o 1 pp mniej.

pzdr

----------


## pluszku

*titmouse* prowizja za przyznanie kredytu to gora 1%, roczny koszt odsetek w banku to w przypadku PLN 7%. Tak wiec strata "bankowa" to 8% a nie 15-20%. Znacznie bardziej obawiałbym sie spadku cen mieszkan. Nie jestes jedynym ktory sobie kalkuluje, ze za 25% wiecej zamiast mieszkania moze miec dom. 
Rok 2008 rozni sie tym, od roku 2007, ze 330 kPLN za mieszkanie to mozesz sobie żądać, tylko klient niekoniecznie musi sie znalesc. 
Albo inaczej: ile osob mających zdolnosc kredytowa na poziomie 350.000 zl (mieszkanie plus notariusz plus podatek plus wyposazenie) bedzie wolało kupic mieszkanie niż wybudowac/wyremontowac dom.

Patrze na to z perspektywy ślaskiego rynku gdzie normalne mieszkania mozna kupic za 1600-2500 zl/m2 (bloki z lat 80-tych, ocieplone z nowymi oknami PCV).
Ale może w Gdansku sa inne ceny? 
Mamy tu tez mieszkania w cenie 5 kPLN-6 kPLN ale chyba tylko kupuja je "inwestorzy" zwani czesto spekulantami.

----------


## mikax

czytając to forum zastanawiam się czy opłaca się kupić szeregowca w stanie surowym zamkniętym około 130 m2 za 450 tys lub 100m2 za 470 w deweloperskim ile może kosztować wykończenie do stanu pod klucz nie zależy mi na najdroższych rozwiązaniach raczej średnich, myślimy o kominku z płaszczem wodnym ale nie wiem jaki to koszt, czy może bardziej opłaca się budować dysponujemy kwotą około 620tys nie mamy działki mój tata mógłby wykonać wiele prac ale prosze o opinie

----------


## Depi

Tysiąc z metra to ziemia i ludzie. Przynajmniej tak mi na razie wychodzi  :big grin:

----------


## euro

Pytanie brzmi..... tra ta ta ta ta czy da sie zbudować ten dom w mojej sytuacji:

http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-do...1rqru7o05mn8ig

Mam działke ale jak znam życie to to jest ziemia pod kartofle a nie na budowe. Czyli wszystkie papierologie przedemną, przyłączenie prądu a woda i kanalizacja to samowystarczalne.

Poza tym w gre wchodzi sprzedarz mieszkania, ale ciąży na nim kredyt, mieszkanie w momęcie kupna było warte 120,000 a teraz ponad 205000 (w stanie deweloperskim po tekiej cenie sprzedają, a ja mam pare bajerów jak na blok logge, ogrzewanie podłogowe) ale nie o tym. Plan takie sprzedać mieszkanie spłacić kredyt z nadzieją ze zostanie 50 kawałków brać sie za stawianie i brać kredyt 120000,- na dokończenie.  

Ale sie zamotałem i od groma błędów penie, no ale wiadomo o co chodzi

P.S.apropo podłączania prądu, moja działka ma pewnie ze 450m długości a ja chce sie budować na jej końcu. czy w momęcie jak mam gotowizne moge sobie naprzykład połorzyć te 300m kabla elektrycznego tak poprostu a potem żeby mi ten kabel podpieli?? 

No to czekam
Pozdrawiam

----------


## GREANMA

ZAL MI TYCH WSZYSTKICH KTORZY MOWIA ZE ZA 100000 NIE WYBUDUJE DOMU.WIDAC ZE NIE MACIE O TYM POJECIA JESLI MASZ DZIALKE TO SMIALO POD WARUNKIEM ZE NIE JEST TO DUZY I SKOMPLIKOWANY DOM.AHA DUZO BEDZIESZ MUSIAL SAM ZROBIC.POZDRAWIAM

----------


## bwojtek

> ZAL MI TYCH WSZYSTKICH KTORZY MOWIA ZE ZA 100000 NIE WYBUDUJE DOMU.WIDAC ZE NIE MACIE O TYM POJECIA JESLI MASZ DZIALKE TO SMIALO POD WARUNKIEM ZE NIE JEST TO DUZY I SKOMPLIKOWANY DOM.AHA DUZO BEDZIESZ MUSIAL SAM ZROBIC.POZDRAWIAM


Post w stylu komentarzy na onecie... Za 100000 to można sobie fajną altankę na działce rekreacyjnej postawić więc zmykaj trollu!

----------


## jacekot

> ZAL MI TYCH WSZYSTKICH KTORZY MOWIA ZE ZA 100000 NIE WYBUDUJE DOMU.WIDAC ZE NIE MACIE O TYM POJECIA JESLI MASZ DZIALKE TO SMIALO POD WARUNKIEM ZE NIE JEST TO DUZY I SKOMPLIKOWANY DOM.AHA DUZO BEDZIESZ MUSIAL SAM ZROBIC.POZDRAWIAM


Widać ze ty też chyba nie masz za dużo pojęcia o budowaniu. Chyba bedziesz musiał sam wszystko zrobić . No i nie wiem o jakim domu mówisz ,60m2 ?

----------


## zgieras

Drodzy Forumowicze
Wraz z żonką planujemy wybudować dom pasywny w/g projektu lipinskich

http://www.termodom.pl/inne/projekty...160___lipinscy

prosiłbym o komentarze oraz sugestie odnosnie projektu

Chcielibyśmy wykorzystać panele słoneczne, kominek z płaszczem wodnym

i niewiemy jaki wybrac rodzaj ogrzewania


sugestie jesli nie na forum to moze na [email protected]

za wszystkie komantarze serdecznie dziekujemy

----------


## HenoK

> Drodzy Forumowicze
> Wraz z żonką planujemy wybudować dom pasywny w/g projektu lipinskich
> 
> http://www.termodom.pl/inne/projekty...160___lipinscy
> 
> prosiłbym o komentarze oraz sugestie odnosnie projektu
> 
> Chcielibyśmy wykorzystać panele słoneczne, kominek z płaszczem wodnym
> 
> ...


To zamierzacie wybudować ten dom wg projektu, czy chcecie sami improwizować?
Jeżeli jest to dom pasywny, to nie wymaga ogrzewania, po co więc kominek z płaszczem wodnym ?
Nawiasem mówiąc dom do którego link podaliście nie jest domem zaprojektowanym jako pasywny  :sad: .

----------


## zgieras

chcilibysmy sami improwizowac bo koszt budowy domu pasywnego jest bardzo drogi a i i pozniejsza eksploatacja (trwalosc urzadzen ktore musza byc sprawne by tracily jak najmniej ciepla ) wiaze sie ze zwiekszonymi wydatkami
chcemy zbudowac cos zblizonego i stad nasza prosba o sugestie odnosnie pomieszczen i wlasnie ogrzewania

----------


## HenoK

> chcilibysmy sami improwizowac bo koszt budowy domu pasywnego jest bardzo drogi a i i pozniejsza eksploatacja (trwalosc urzadzen ktore musza byc sprawne by tracily jak najmniej ciepla ) wiaze sie ze zwiekszonymi wydatkami
> chcemy zbudowac cos zblizonego i stad nasza prosba o sugestie odnosnie pomieszczen i wlasnie ogrzewania


To zapraszam do lektury wątku :
http://forum.muratordom.pl/dom-ciepl...owy,t60908.htm  :smile: .

----------


## HenoK

> Nawiasem mówiąc dom do którego link podaliście nie jest domem zaprojektowanym jako pasywny .


Dom pasywny z tej samej pracowni znajdziecie tutaj :
http://www.lipinscy.pl/passive_proje...backcmd=Energo

----------


## zgieras

dziekujemy za rady widze ze pan buduje swoj domek z podobnymi zalozeniami 
zyczymy powodzenia

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

> ZAL MI TYCH WSZYSTKICH KTORZY MOWIA ZE ZA 100000 NIE WYBUDUJE DOMU.WIDAC ZE NIE MACIE O TYM POJECIA JESLI MASZ DZIALKE TO SMIALO POD WARUNKIEM ZE NIE JEST TO DUZY I SKOMPLIKOWANY DOM.AHA DUZO BEDZIESZ MUSIAL SAM ZROBIC.POZDRAWIAM


Buduję dom wedle projektu indywidualnego, opartego na projekcie Z14 ( około 150m2 z garażem i kotłownią w tym 120m2 powierzchni mieszkalnej). 

W tej chwili mam SSO z pełnym deskowaniem + papa + elektryka i rozłożona kanalizacja. Koszt - 110 000 PLN z robocizną. Nie wiem, czy za 90 000 USD uda mi się go wykończyć bo lekką ręką licząc :

Instalacje CO i CWU z piecem gazowym i zasobnikiem 120l - 25 000 z robocizną
Okna i drzwi + drzwi garażowe z automatyką - 17 000 PLN z robocizną
Alarm - 2500 PLN z robocizną
Wylewki - 12 000 PLN z robocizną
Tynki - 8500 z robocizną
Pokrycie dachu i ocieplenie poddasza - 20 000 PLN z robocizną

No i masz SSZ za kwotę ~185 000 PLN

A gdzie podłogi, biały montaż, uprzątnięcie działki, że o ogrodzeniu nie wspomnę ?

----------


## belfego

> Napisał GREANMA
> 
> ZAL MI TYCH WSZYSTKICH KTORZY MOWIA ZE ZA 100000 NIE WYBUDUJE DOMU.WIDAC ZE NIE MACIE O TYM POJECIA JESLI MASZ DZIALKE TO SMIALO POD WARUNKIEM ZE NIE JEST TO DUZY I SKOMPLIKOWANY DOM.AHA DUZO BEDZIESZ MUSIAL SAM ZROBIC.POZDRAWIAM
> 
> 
> Buduję dom wedle projektu indywidualnego, opartego na projekcie Z14 ( około 150m2 z garażem i kotłownią w tym 120m2 powierzchni mieszkalnej). 
> 
> W tej chwili mam SSO z pełnym deskowaniem + papa + elektryka i rozłożona kanalizacja. Koszt - 110 000 PLN z robocizną. Nie wiem, czy za 90 000 USD uda mi się go wykończyć bo lekką ręką licząc :
> 
> ...


Popieram. Ja pod Głogowem  w dolnośląskim wybudowałem dom o pow. całk. 180m, mieszk. 115, ceramika 24, terriva, ścianki działowe murowane, kompletny dach dwuspadowy pokryty dachówką Braasa (Cisar kasztanowa romańska - najdroższa z tej firmy) + orynnowanie Ruuki, zadaszony taras i przyłącza (woda, kanaliza, prąd) - kostz na dzień dzisiejszy - 130.000 z robocizną. I nic sam nie robiłem.

----------


## georgia37

Witam Was budujacy,mam dylemat projekt powoli dojrzewa,a ja watpie czy za 350 tys cos skleje i do jakiego etapu.Biore pod uwage system gospodarczy,dom 170 m  bez poddasza ,dach dwuspadowy.Działke mam ładną 1500m ale mój mąz sie obawia kosztów,a ja sie upieram ze sobie poradzę.Buduje w Wielkopolsce.

----------


## Vafel

Ja liczę na to, że parterówkę 105 m2 uda mi się wybudować za 250 tys. (z przyłączami). Działkę ogrodzoną już mam.

----------


## arktyk

Będzie trudno. Ale może jak tańsze materiały, duży wkład pracy własnej, absolutnie żadnych szaleństw w wykończeniówce (ta jest najdroższa) to tak na styk może dać radę. Zresztą - dysponując kwotą 250 tys. i założywszy projekt circa 100 metrów da się go zbudować w stanie do zamieszkania. Zapewne nie będzie jednak w tej kwocie w pełni wykończony (np brak podbitki, czy koloru na elewacji, może brak tarasu etc) ale mieszkać i powoli wykańczać zapewne się da. 
Pozdr

----------


## Vafel

> Będzie trudno. Ale może jak tańsze materiały, duży wkład pracy własnej, absolutnie żadnych szaleństw w wykończeniówce (ta jest najdroższa) to tak na styk może dać radę. Zresztą - dysponując kwotą 250 tys. i założywszy projekt circa 100 metrów da się go zbudować w stanie do zamieszkania. Zapewne nie będzie jednak w tej kwocie w pełni wykończony (np brak podbitki, czy koloru na elewacji, może brak tarasu etc) ale mieszkać i powoli wykańczać zapewne się da. 
> Pozdr


Właśnie na to liczę, że da się tam zamieszkać. Nie muszę mieć wszystkiego zrobionego na tip top. W dwóch pokojach mogę mieć linoleum na podłodze (na początku potrzebuję tylko jednego pokoju) i białe ściany zamiast kolorowych (a nawet mogą być w ogóle niepomalowane - byle tynk był, żeby potem tynkarze nie łazili po domu). Taras też można dorobić później. Jak się mieszka na doczepkę u rodziny to niewiele trzeba do szczęścia we własnym domku  :Smile:

----------


## Magdus

Witam wszystkich! 
Mieszkam w małej mieścince na Podkarpaciu. Od 2 lat wynajmuję mieszkanie 30m2  :cry:  . Jest tu kilka strarych bloków spółdzielczych, kilka mieszkań na sprzedaż w ciągu roku się pojawia. Ceny: 3300 - 4000 za m2(!!!), bo miasteczko kompletnie nie przystosowane do potrzeb mieszkańców. Domy na sprzedaż - np. 90m2 30 letni na średniej wielkosci dzialce do niewielkiego remontu za 400kzł. (Musiałam wylać swoje żale :smile: ) Chce tu mieszkac wiec chyba trzeba bedzie budowac. Na razie mam dzialke. Czy ktorys z ponizszych projektow da rade za 200-220k w technologii murowanej 2-warstwowa ściana ceramika + docieplenie? Co do inwestycji: spory wkład pracy własnej - przy wykończeniówce (CO, hydraulika, kanalizacja w domu - tylko koszt materiałów, podłogi, glazura - materiały).  Budowa - SSZ zlecona robocizna, plan - wykonać jak najszybciej.
Czy to wszystko ma sens?

http://pprojekt.pl/projekt273-niziolek_ii,elewacje.html

http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/?p=de...28&opcja=rzuty

http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/?p=de...70&opcja=rzuty

Proszę oceńcie... O budowie myślę od niedawna i niewiele wiem  :oops:

----------


## pit56

Witam! Jestem nowy na tym forum.Przymierzam się do budowy domu wg projektu Bartne nowe http://www.dom-projekt.pl/projekt-domu-234.html .Posiadam ogrodzoną i uzbrojoną działkę tzn. woda, prąd,i kanaliza.Będę wdzieczny za informację ile w przybliżeniu może kosztować budowa do stanu zamkniętego.Może ktoś budował lub buduje  wg tego projektu i podzieli się swoimi doświadczeniami, za co z góry dziękuje.Pozdrawiam wszystkich.

----------


## Kinia_Z1

my mamy wiekszy dom + piwnica

w tej chwili wydane z 210 kola i mysle ze jak wydamy jeszcze z 50 to bedzie mozna spokojnie mieszkac ze zrobiona na gotowo i wyposazona kuchnia, 1 lazienka, pokojami na gorze, klatka schodowa

piwnica wiadomo nie musi byc od razu cala w kaflach itd

budowa zaczeta 2 kwietnia 2007 wiec niebawem obchodzimy 1 rocznice poczęcia naszego malenstwa - uzytkowa okolo 127 + piwnica z 80[/quote]


Witam ,

zainteresowała mnie wypowiedź na temat kosztów budowy Waszego domu.

ja mam dom troszkę wiekszy bo 150 m +18 m garaż ale nie mam piwnicy. Musze się zmieścić w 300 tys. (bez wyposażenia typu meble do kuchni, czy wypoczynek) i szczerze mówiąc jestem lekko przerażona, że to na nic nie wystarczy. Ale znalazłam Waszą wypowiedź, budowaliście w tym największym "bumie 2007" i troszke mi ulżyło....   :Roll: 

W jakich kosztach się zamknęliście? Będę wdzięczna za informacje

----------


## arktyk

Dom w prymulkach archonu. P.U. 121 metrów. Dziś właściwie jest już stan deweloperski - tynki, wylewki, podbitka, elewacja na gotowo (został tylko cokół), rozłożone c.o. i inne instalacje, gaz, szambo, pomalowane 1 raz gruntem. Wydaliśmy do tego stanu 300.000 zł. Jeszczo około 50.000 zł i będzie można się wprowadzić. Dom z pTH 25 i 12 cm styro, dachówka euronit profil s cementowa. Większość prac była zlecona jednej firmie z ich materiałami.
Dałoby radę pewnie jeszcze trochę zaoszczędzić. Dalej czeka mnie jeszcze uzyskanie decyzji lokalizacyjnej na zjazd (wcześniej nie było nistety to zrobione) zamówienie projektu zjazdu, uzgodnienie go, pozwolenie na budowę zjazdu, wnisoek o zajęcie pasa drogowego, zbudowanie zjazdu (mam nadzieje że starczy na to 4 miesiące, ale mogę się mylić) wykończenie domu.. parkiet, płytki, łazienka. Porobienie dodatkowej papierologii... odbiory elektryczny, gazowy, kominiarski i oddanie dokumentacji budynku waz z dokumentacją zjazdu do Nadzoru oraz przeprowadzka, przemeldowanie itd.
Pozdr,
Pozdr,

----------


## andre59

> Witam! Jestem nowy na tym forum....


Kolego *pit56*, zmiejsz ten obrazek w avatarze, pół strony zajmuje.  :ohmy:

----------


## 4nia

witam
ja tez z mezem poszukuje taniego domku, czy moglibyscie nam pomóc?  chcemy miec 3 sypialnie no i musi byc kotłownia, wiem ze domek powinien miec 2 spadowy dach żeby był tani i w warunkchzabudowy napisano nam ze musie miec około 30 st czyli + -10%
pozdrawiam Ania

----------


## andre59

*Aniu*, nie da się podpowiedzieć jaki projekt powinniście wybrać nie znając lokalizacji działki. Projekt domu powinien być dopasowany do otoczenia, stron świata, usytułowania działki względem ulicy itp. Musicie zdać się na własną intuicję.
Kąt 30st odpowiada nachyleniu połaci dachu równemu ok. 58%.

----------


## arktyk

Projekt należy też skonsultować z architektem, który może coś na jego temat podpowiedzieć.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## 4nia

witam!
mam do was pytanie ktory domek bedzie tanszy Gryf http://www.domoweklimaty.pl/index.php?id=4&hid=2424
czy Calineczka http://www.domnahoryzoncie.pl/pl/ind...d=2&projekt=16
prosze ocencie te projekty 
Ania

----------


## Hugo26

Ten drugi będzie tańszy, nie ma garazu i jego powierzchnia użytkowa jest znacznie mniejsza (105 , w pierwszym 120 z garażem). Powierzchnia zabudowy w pierwszym projekcie jest znacznie większa. Generalnie parterówki są dość drogie w budowie ze względu na duzą powierzchnię fundamentów i  dachu. Zastanów się jeszcze nad wyborem innego projektu z użytkowym poddaszem.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## 4nia

witam, dziekuje za odp, w warunkach zabudowy mamy ze nie moze byc poddasza uzytkowego  :sad:

----------


## piotrulex

> Napisał aniaaas
> 
> Bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź. Kamień z serca. Mam nadzieję ze sie zmieścimy w tej kwocie, staramy sie kupować teraz materiały bo są trochę tańsze. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie
> 
> 
> my mamy wiekszy dom + piwnica
> 
> ...


pragne poinformowac majac na uwadze informacje w podpisie ze udalo sie zamieszkac wydajac z 30 kola a nie 50

zostalo jeszcze sporo do porobienia lecz bezpiecznie i komfortowo mozna mieszkac

Do zrobienia:
- gorna lazienka
- wykonczenie prawie calej piwnicy (sa tynki i wylewki)
- tynk szlachetny na elewacji
- podbitka
- ogrodzenie frontowe
- zjazd do garazu i troche chodnikow
- -balustrada na arasie i jakies kafle na jego posadzce
- uprzatniecie terenu

----------


## 4nia

piotrulex to mnie ucieszyła tw wiadomosc :smile:  a jak to zrobiles  ze tak ci wyszlo? 
kochani  a moze ten domek  m-86 www.konradmatuszewski.pl
prosze pomozcie tani i dobry zeby był

mi najbardziej podoba sie gryf, potem calineczka

----------


## skilll

Hej,
a co powiecie na taki projekt?
GAWRON z pracowni ARCHECO? 
http://domdlaciebie.com.pl/?akcja=sz...ku=137&unset=2 

*Interesuje mnie również budowa niedrogiego domu, co o nim sądzicie?*

Przeglądając wszystkie projekty ten najbardziej przypadł nam do gustu. 
GŁÓWNE ZAŁOŻENIA: 
parterowy z poddaszem do późniejszej adaptacji 
prosta konstrukcja (czyt. niedrogi w budowie) 
zadaszony taras z wyjściem z salonu 
przynajmniej dwa pokoje w części nocne 
graż w bryle domu 

DODATKOWE ZALETY: 
- ładny  :big grin: DD 
- kominek w centralnej części (przylega do łazienki) ułatwi rozprowadzenie ciepła 
- w miarę duża i przestronna część dzienna (połączona kuchnia z salonem) 



WADY: 
- łazienka bez okna 
- brak garderoby 
- brak spiżarni 
- brak pomieszczenia przy garażu (np na kosiarkę, grabie, łopatę...) 



PROSZĘ o Wasze opinie!!!! 
Jak sądzicie; czy będzie drogi w budowie? 
POMOCY, już mam totalny mętlik w głowie

----------


## Amorphis

Witam,
Myślałem o obniżeniu kosztów budowy i wymyśliłem następującą głupotę. Układ warstw podłogi (od dołu):
- GWC żwirowy
- geowłóknina
- folia (szczelna jak cholera)
- piasek zagęszczony
- wylewka
Do tej pory chyba wszyscy się zgadzają. Teraz innowacja (być może głupia)
- *papier (taki jak gazety i taki z folią alu) warstwa 30-40cm* (jak to mawia Adam_mk "bo mam") 
- styropian 5cm
- wylewka
Czy to będzie izolować porządnie jak styropian?

----------


## adam_mk

Podejrzewam, ze zaizoluje całkiem nieźle!
Wszystkie kloszardy o tym wiedzą!
Ale...
Pchasz tam, w te zamknięte przestrzenie, materiał biodegradowalny!
Musisz, jak mi się wydaje, zadbać o jego mineralizację i niepodatność biologiczną!
Przesyp to po prostu wapnem! Zawsze tak robiono stosując słomę czy trociny - i działało całe stulecia!
Jakie U czy K czy W uzyskasz, to nie wiem , ale chyba niezłe!
Nie robiono tego dotąd, bo papier drogi był a trociny czy słoma - nie!

Podejście : "robie - bo mom!"  jest całkiem dobre...

Google bym przepytał i termoizolacyjność celulozy, papieru...
Robią z niego ekofiber, wełnę celulozową...
Ma prawo zadziałać...

Składowisko odpadów obrabowałeś?!  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Spadek?!  :Roll:   :Lol:  
Adam M.

Zadziała tylko wtedy,  jak zawsze będzie SUCHE!!!

----------


## Amorphis

> Składowisko odpadów obrabowałeś?!      
> Spadek?!


A tam zaraz składowisko odpadów... Są jeszcze takie miejsca jak skup makulatury i ludzie sami przynoszą  :smile:  nie trzeba szukać.



> Zadziała tylko wtedy,  jak zawsze będzie SUCHE!!!


Właśnie po to "cholernie szczelna folia". Zastanawiam się, czy nie dać jej też od góry aby stworzyć papier w "powłoce" dookoła foliowej.

Ano poszperał poszperał i:_
"Dla większości wyrobów izolacji celulozowej współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła kształtuje się na poziomie λ ≈ 0,037– 0,043 W/(mˇK) (dla porównania: styropian λ ≈ 0,036–0,042 W/(mˇK), wełna mineralna λ ≈ 0,033–0,050 W/(mˇK)). Pod tym względem jest to więc materiał równorzędny."_

No i wyszperał jeszcze tabelkę:
Grubość ocieplenia przegrody izolacją celulozową [mm]	Współczynnik  przenikania ciepła U [W/m2ˇK]
150...............................................  ...................................0,28
170...............................................  ...................................0,27
200...............................................  ...................................0,23
250...............................................  ...................................0,20
300...............................................  ...................................0,18

Źródła:
http://www.izolacje.com.pl/index.php...d=51&Itemid=26
http://www.budujemydom.pl/component/...323/Itemid,38/

Z tymi kloszardami to jeszcze mi się obija, że oni włażą do kartonów z tektury falistej, przypuszczam, że termoizolacyjność kartonu nie była by sporo lepsza, czy gorsza, ale:
- na pewno jest lżejszy
- na pewno jest grubszy
- na pewno są większe powierzchniowo kawałki
- na pewno większe ryzyko "sklapnięcia" (podpory jakieś, czy cuś?)

Czyli podsumowując na ściany i wylewkę od wewnątrz jakiś dysperbit, na niego folia aby stworzyć "miskę", brzegi "miski" styropianem, a do niej wapnione gazety, kartony itp., nakryć styropianem, folią, wylewka i gotowe ocieplenie podłogi za friko.

Jakby to tak ładnie rozłożyć na ścianach i dachu? 
- karton stać sam nie będzie - jedynie w ścianie 3 warstwowej, w dachu między krokwie
- przyklejać po warstwie - to masakra cenowa i robocza
- rozdrobnić, zmieszać z klejem, natrysnąć - brak technologii robienia "tymi ręcami"

----------


## adam_mk

Technologia jest!
Pogoogluj "ekofiber".
Trzeba by ją sobie zaadoptować.

Jakbyś też postudiował w jakim przedszkolu "masa papierowa" .To także dobra technologia i na dodatek "tymi ręcami"
Masz w okolicy jaką przedszkolankę? Bywają bardzo ładne...
Daj jej na fuchę stanowisko eksperta do tej masy.
Dodatki niepalne i grzybobójcze i byłoby...
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Adam M.

Ciekawa technologia "letka (po wyschnięciu) i mokra"
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## adam_mk

Pochichrać się możemy, ale Ty naprawdę ciekawy pomysł tu zgłaszasz.
Odpadu, makulatury, jest od groma a cena na razie gu.wniata...
Sole miedzi na grzybki i glony, klej dla scalenia, woda dla urabialności, dla niepalności może być coś dobrze dobranego i by było!

Może warto się temu lepiej przyjrzeć?
Adam M.

----------


## Amorphis

Przyglądam się już trochę i wcale się nie chichram (to znaczy chichram się, ale z zawartości portfela po takim "zabiegu"). Martwi mnie wciąż technologia kładzenia, a raczej jej rozmach. Przedszkolne miśki, czy kaczuszki w niewielkich seriach to w zaciszu domowym można klepać... Klepałem, masę znam...

Prawidłowe pytanie chyba zabrzmi "Jak rozdrobnić hurtowo te gazety i kartony aby się nie narobić, a doszły wszędzie gdzie mają być?"

1. O ile dobrze i łatwo jest wywalić ze dwie wywrotki około 60m^3 (dom około 180m^2 po podłogach), rozprowadzić widłami na grubość 30-40cm gazet, czy kartonów, zostawić to jak leży, zafoliować i zalać posadzką to jeszcze ok. Bez wysiłku, gotowe w kilka godzin.

2. "Urobienie" gazet i kartonów wiertarką z mieszadłem do postaci masy plastycznej w beczce góra 100 litrowej (tyle da się w miarę bezboleśnie ręcznie unieść, przenieść, przetoczyć) z wodą, klejem (na podłogę klejowi mówimy nie, bo po co), miedzią (CuSO4 * 5H2O w ilości 2g na 100 litrów zabija wszystko, co żywe lecz wolę (za producentami) jeszcze z borem jednak) to niezły zapindol roboczo-czasowy będzie. Ile się natyramy z taką beką i czy to aby zdążymy przed deszczem i końcem sezonu? Czy i jak dodawać jeszcze wapno, nie da rady na mokre, na suche to tylko na wierzch? Po co jak jest miedź i bor? Po co jak jest szczelne dookoła (wytrzymałość eksponatów typu mumia w piramidach)

3. Chyba, że zwalić pomiędzy ścianki, zalać z węża wodą z dodatkami (wspomniana miska foliowo-styropianowo-dysperbitowa nie puści chyba), dać namoknąć odpowiednio i wypuścić na to zagęszczarkę jak do piachu albo mieszadło jakieś? Dać obeschnąć. Jak mieszać, czym? Czy zagęszczać? Co z wapnem?

Na ściany to chyba najszybciej rusztowanie z płyt OSB i wlewać/wsypywać pomiędzy nośną a OSB. Na OSB już normalnie siatka z tynkiem. Starczy? Wodoodporność?

Na strop to samo co na ściany tylko między krokwie i podpora z OSB = ściana gotowa do obróbki i równa.

Foliować ściany i dach? Wewnątrz? Na zewnątrz? Obustronnie? Zakładam, że będzie wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperatorkiem.

Same zalety ma ten "ekofiber" = makulatura + woda + bor wg producentów.
http://www.accent-houses.com/dlaczego-ekofiber.php

Wg mnie też:
- dostępny wszędzie (biedni kloszardzi  :sad:  )
- dostępny tanio (ile może kosztować "hurtowo" makulatura, tak z 5 wywrotek)
- wszędzie dojdzie (na mokro niestraszne i krzywizny?
- do wszystkiego się nadaje (ściany, dachy, podłogi)

Kto zna wady inne niż jego (trudna moim zdaniem w tej chwili) domowa produkcja i jak ją rozwiązać?

----------


## adam_mk

Jest kilku producentów "srajtaśmy" (nie mylić z rasowym papierem toaletowym).
Mają rozdrabniarki do gazet. Zamiast tej taśmy możesz u nich kupić gotowca. "doprawić" go solą i ..  zużyć!

Do groma jest też "padnietych" piekarni. Maszyny piekarnicze to też mieszarki.
Koszt złomu na wagę! Kupujesz, załączasz i masz!
One "umieją" to wymieszać jak trzeba!

Widziałeś taką w "robocie"?  :Lol:   :Lol:  

Nanoszenie agregatem do tynków... Na mokro...

Adam M.

----------


## Amorphis

Z tą rozdrabniarką do srajtaśmy to dobry pomysł, tylko, że... przewóz, załadunek, rozładunek, kłopot ze spakowaniem rozdrobnionego... nie każdy ma srajtaśmę pod nosem... Chyba, że nie mamy makulatury i kupujemy od nich porcjowaną i spakowaną w dobrej cenie.

Z maszynką do pieczenia też nieźle, ale... trza ją znaleźć i pojemność też nie za wielka (250litrów/120kilo ciasta max widziałem, choć mało szukałem). Toć to tyle, co wspomniana wcześniej beczka i wiertarka z mieszadłem, czy betoniarka, którą można przystosować przez kilka spawów i wewnętrzne pręty, czy noże z ostrego płaskownika. Tudzież pralka frania wzbogacona o ostrza...

Sieczkarka do słomy lub kukurydzy! Są wszędzie, różniste, tanie. Można pożyczyć poza sezonem od rolnika (z operatorem?) za przysłowiową flaszkę, zaholować na plac budowy, popracować kilka dni (bezwietrznych  :smile:  ) i ładować można od razu w tynkarkę na miedzio-boro-mokro, odholować, wypić drugą flaszkę z rolnikiem, przecie po podłodze, czy ścianach jeszcze na dach trzeba będzie nasiekać albo na garaż. Już wiem, co będę robił na wczesną wiosnę, wtedy sieczkarki odłogiem leżą  :smile:  

Albo sieczkarkę "tymi ręcami" zrobić. Wystarczy silnik, wał do niego (z pręta gwintowanego chyba da radę, toć to papier), na wał nakręcamy co nakrętkę tarczę piły, trochę OSB na podajnik-rynnę opadający pod kątem na ostrza, piły w nacięciach podajnika aby powietrza nie mielił, zsyp do worka, całość na jakimś stelażu z kółeczkami...

Ewentualnie coraz tańsze i popularniejsze są brykieciarki czy peleciarki z rozdrabniaczem, a temu, co planuje grzanie peletami lub czymś podobnym zalet nie trzeba przedstawiać. Po prostu później urządzenie zostawiamy sobie i przywozimy do domu słomę, gałęzie i opał sam się nam robi gdzieś w garażu + pozbywamy się palnych odpadów domowych.

Dla tych co nie mają makulatury wspominałeś coś o słomie i trocinach. Technika identyczna ale chyba raczej klejem. Jakim? Skrobia ziemniaczana?

----------


## HenoK

> Nanoszenie agregatem do tynków... Na mokro...


Coś mi się to za proste wydaje z kilku powodów.
Jakiej grubości warstwa takiej izolacji byłaby skuteczna? Ponieważ izolacyjność *suchej* izolacji jest zbliżona do izolacyjności styropianu, czy wełny mineralnej musiałoby, to być min. 10cm, a lepiej żeby było 20-30cm (U<0,15W/(m2K)).
*Jak długo warstwa takiej położonej na mokro izolacji będzie wysychać?*

Styropian na posadzki ma wytrzymałość rzędu 100kPa (przy tym nacisku wykazuje ściśliwość 10%). *Jaką ściśliwość będzie miała taka masa izolacyjna?*
Czy w tym przypadku też miałoby to być układane na mokro? Jeśli tak, to jak długo należałoby tę izolację suszyć, aby uzyskać wymaganą wilgotność i tym samym izolacyjność, przed jej szczelnym zamknieciem?

Masa celulozowa wykazuje tak dobrą izolacyjność dzięki powietrzu zamkniętemu miedzy włóknami (70-80% objętości). Czy taką samą izolacyjność będzie miała po zagęszczeniu ?

Oczywiście wszystkie te problemy są do rozwiązania (co widać najlepiej na przykładzie technologi ekofibru), ale *czy ich rozwiązanie będzie tanie?*

----------


## Amorphis

Jeśli wierzyć producentom, to ekofiber pod względem U i lambda jest porównywalny z watą i styropianem, więc grubość każdy sobie dobierze do potrzeb. Jeden będzie chciał 10 inny 30 cm. Ja robię "bo mam" co namniej 30.
To samo jeśli chodzi o włókna i przestrzeń pomiędzy nimi, trzeba uwierzyć producentom (patrz wcześniejsze linki ze strukturą ekofibru), że włókna same w sobie mają przestrzeń, a jeszcze nasza niedoskonałość nakładania, rozdrobnienia i pośpiech  :smile:  W końcu kładą ten ekofiber (na sucho) byle jak, luźne granulki, praktycznie tak samo jakbyś startego styropianu nasypał i izoluje. To co w końcu izoluje, kulki styropianu, powietrze między nimi czy oba? Jeśli zagęścimy styropian z kulek do płyty, to co izoluje? Czym różni się strukturalnie ekofiber od styropianu? Moim zdaniem w rozpatrywanym przypadku niczym.

Przy podłodze problem ściśliwości może być znaczny jeśli rozdrobnimy i ułożymy bez jakiegoś zagęszczenia. Na razie nie wiem jak, jak suche, to już się nie da zagęszczać. Wałek do trawy na mokro? Tylko jeśli to robimy w "misce foliowo dysperbitowej" to jak tą wodę odsączyć? Robić na boku odsączone i przenosić? Chyba trzeba dokładnie wymierzyć proporcje wody z solami na ilość makulatury i olać resztę. Ma nasiąknąć, to nasiąknie, nie to nie i tak się zbije, pojeździć wałkiem.

Nasuwa mi się jeszcze jedno porównanie o ściśliwości i izolacyjności. Nie robić tego w domu i nie biorę odpowiedzialności za wyniki i szkody z eksperymentu. Bierzemy gazetę i książkę. Pod obie stawiamy zapalniczki, odpalone. Czekamy minutę, co się stało?

No i najważniejsze. Eksperyment trwa.
Wiadro + gazety 50% + karton falisty 50% + woda + wiertarka + mieszadło, bez soli i innych dodatków jeszcze. Zwirowane na miazgę. Ciężko idzie, bo mieszadło nieostre i nie pod tym kątem jego "noże", a wirowałem nienasączone dobrze, bo się spieszyłem przed nocą. Dużo za dużo dałem wody, więc (w wiadrze to możliwe, w domu już nie będzie) odwróciłem wiadro i wycisnąłem ręką tyle co mogłem wody jednocześnie ubijając masę. Została wilgotno-mokra papka. Na noc wiadro z zawartością na balkon. Dziś rano sprawdzam patyczkiem do ciasta. 5 minut patyczek w masie, pierwsze 5cm suche na patyczku. Hip Hip Hurrraa! Wieczorkiem podam kolejny pomiar. 

Co do ściśliwości to również wypowiem się jak całkiem wyschnie, daję na to nie więcej niż 2-3dni. W tej chwili palce czuć jak się wciska zaostrzony patyk od grilla przez pierwsze 5cm suche i ściśnięte. Patyk dla porównania nacisku wetknąłem w styropian i w watę. Wata nie stawia oporu żadnego, styropian (FS15 tylko miałem) wcale nie dużo większy. Wygląda na to, że duże znaczenie będzie miało zagęszczanie przy nakładaniu, albo w trakcie schnięcia, bo jak jest suche to ingerencja już nie jest możliwa, bo wierzchnia warstwa się rozłazi i pyli.

Nie ma też za bardzo znaczenia rozdrobnienie dla całej warstwy (chyba, że dla tynkarki będzie miało, ale jeszcze nie widziałem takiej w pracy, ktoś może opisać ?), jak dobrze nasiąknie (ale nie pływa) to samo zbija się w masę. Przy nasączaniu ważne, aby nie były to książki tylko kartki (patrz przykład z zapalniczkami).

Ściany i dach 100% ekofiber "tymi ręcami" robiony będzie. Co robimy z obciążeniem podłogą? Czy jeśli mi wszystko wyschnie w wiadrze i wyjmę tą suchą masę, powiem, że ma 30cm grubości i położyłem na niej na płasko 100kg ciężarek, pod którym ugięła się o ileś centymetrów (po wstępnych obserwacjach myślę, że nie ma prawa ugiąć się więcej więcej niż 1-2cm) to ktoś mi wyliczy, czy na to można postawić standardowo posadzkę, jakiś parkiet/kafelki, ścianę działową, telewizor itp?

----------


## adam_mk

"Pracujesz" nad najdoskonalszymi włóknami, jakie przyroda sobie wymyśliła. Zobacz sobie jakie drzewo. Z tych włókien, odpowiednio poukładanych, jest "zrobione".
Widziałeś może, jak się robi papier czerpany?
Ramka z napiętym sitem.

Z podłogą, to nie bardzo teraz wiem, ale ściany, to można tak jak ten czerpany papier. Odsączać na sicie jednocześnie kształtując. Po wyschnięciu i sklejeniu będzie naprawdę bardzo wytrzymała mechanicznie warstwa.

Nikt dotąd tego nie praktykował, bo było astronomicznie drogie!
Sztucznych włókien, wełenek czy wat poszukiwano z powodu kosztów...
Adam M.

----------


## Amorphis

Ściany i strop na bank tak będą. Po prostu mokre z tynkarki, łopaty lub wideł między ściany lub między ścianę a OSB. W strop między krokwie a OSB. Bez bawienia się w zagęszczanie, no może widłami docisnę lub prętem posztychuję aby większe próżnie zniwelować...

Waham się nad wciąż nad mokrą podłogą (tylko ten ścisk pod obciążeniem mnie martwi). Trzeba będzie mocno ubijać na mokro walcem, poprawić ubicie na wilgotno zagęszczarką do piasku, na wierzch 1-2cm piachu i dobić zagęszczarką.

HenoK, wytłumacz mi jak możesz te 100kPa w styropianie. Mam metr^2 styropianu, na to kładę x kilogramów na całą powierzchnię = ugięcie 10%. Chciałbym to samo pomierzyć w makulaturze, tylko nie wiem jak, bo matematycznie to nie wiem o co chodzi. Jeśli dobrze kombinuję to:
100kPa=100000Pa=10197kg/m^2=około 100kg na cm^2
a z tego wynika, że 100klio kładziemy na 1cm^2 styropianu i on ugnie się o 10%
Czy tak to rozumieć, czy jestem w lesie? Wydaje mi się, że potrafię mniejszym naciskiem ścisnąć tak styropian. Oczywiście takich nacisków w domu nie przewiduję, tylko dla porównania do styro.

Wg patyczka w wiadrze doszło 1,5cm suchego  :smile:  Czyli 6,5cm od wierzchu suche. Notowania "ekofibru" u mnie rosną  :smile:  Wyciśnięty schnie szybciutko. Potwierdzają się chyba w ten sposób dane producentów o uśrednianiu wilgotności. Będę stawał na tym w wiadrze, póki mokre, parę razy dziennie aby zasymulować ubijanie i rzeczywiste warunki na budowie. Opadło też od ubijania z pierwotnego poziomu o 2-3cm, trzeba będzie grubiej ładować. Sypnie się od razu wilgotnej 40cm, zagęści do 30cm i wystarczy.

Z tym sitem czerpania papieru bez mechanizacji to będzie niewypał, za dużo ciężkiej roboty ręcznej. Tak jak wcześniej pisałem na misko-podłodze wywalamy makulaturę, zalewamy doświadczalnie dobraną ilością wody z solami impregnacyjnymi, czekamy aż się papier napije wspomagając widłami co jakiś czas. Jeśli na ściany i dach, to pompa tynkarska (kto mi to opisze i jak to ugryźć inaczej) lub taczki do transportu. Jeśli na podłogę, to wałek, zagęszczarka, suszenie i... ewentualnie piasek.

----------


## HenoK

> HenoK, wytłumacz mi jak możesz te 100kPa w styropianie. Mam metr^2 styropianu, na to kładę x kilogramów na całą powierzchnię = ugięcie 10%. Chciałbym to samo pomierzyć w makulaturze, tylko nie wiem jak, bo matematycznie to nie wiem o co chodzi. Jeśli dobrze kombinuję to:
> 100kPa=100000Pa=10197kg/m^2=około 100kg na cm^2
> a z tego wynika, że 100klio kładziemy na 1cm^2 styropianu i on ugnie się o 10%


100kPa=100 000Pa=10 197kg/m^2=*około 1kg na cm^2* (1m2 = 10 000 cm2)  :smile: .

----------


## Amorphis

Dzięki za tłumaczenie. Mea kulpa, metra na centymetry nie umiałem zmienić, do podstawówki muszę się wrócić...

Jeśli 100kPa = 1kg/1cm^2 = 10% ugięcia styropianu to metalowy garnek z prawie 10 litrami wody (załóżmy 10kg) postawiony na... najpopularniejszej przezroczystej zapalniczce jednorazowej (powierzchnię podstawy zapalniczki przyjmijmy na wyrost 2cm^2, dla uśrednienia przyjmijmy 5kg na 1cm^2 to "ekofiber" ugiął się o 2-3 milimetry w 6,5 cm warstwie suchej leżącej na 23,5cm warstwie mokrej. 2kg na zapalniczce (1kg na 1cm^2) to około 1mm ugięcia (właściwie to osiadnięcie pyłu po ubijaniu). Ściśliwość = poniżej 1% czyli całkowicie pomijalna moim zdaniem o ile dobrze poprowadziłem wywody matematyczne. Nawet ja, 110 kilogramowy facet dociskając to na mokro w wiadrze piętą w bucie zdołałem to ubić o jedyne 3cm. Jak się zachowa styropian katowany kantem pięty buta pod naciskiem 110kg (nie liczę duuużo większego nacisku przy wskoku do wiadra  :smile:  ).

Wniosek jest chyba jeden: *domowej produkcji "ekofiber" ugniatany ręką i nogą jest twardszy od styropianu*, nawet podłogowego! Żadnego piachu na wierzch nie będzie trzeba. "Ekofiber" zagęszczony, folia wokół, normalna wylewka i w górę i w dół oraz na boki od niego każdy jak chce. 

Poproszę jeszcze o potwierdzenie, czy "miska" podłogowa w postaci wylewka nad GWC wypaćkana dysperbitem i wyłożona poklejoną folią budowlaną stanowiącą również z dysperbitem izolację poziomą fundament-ściana spełni swe zadanie jako "miska" i czy po jakimś czasie papier nie nasiąknie wodą? Może jakiś rysunek poglądowy przekroju ściana/fundament/podłoga/gwc/folia/dysperbit ktoś by mi pomógł machnąć?

Wracając do sita... Patrzę na moje wiadro, macam gazety, próbuję to wyciągnąć i... chyba skumałem zamysł Adama_mk. Jeśli dobrze myślę to chce on stworzyć płyty z "ekofibru". Czyli mokrą sieczkę wywalamy na sito ze ściankami, rozmiar sita i ścianek taki aby płyty po wysuszeniu udźwignąć, grubość taka jak chcemy albo aby się nie łamało (lepiej pół wymaganej grubości i na przekładkę, jak ze styropianem aby pomiędzy powierzchni nie zostawiać). Dodatkowy atut w postaci odciskania wody grawitacją i naciskiem w dół przez sito i dużo większa powierzchnia i równomierność parowania warstw, Marginalny ale nie do pominięcia dla ekologo/minimalistów odzysk wody z solami. Kilka sit, kilka dni i jesteśmy w posiadaniu nietoksycznych, ekologicznych, tanich, trwałych, własnych, płyt izolacyjnych "ekofibrowych" gotowych do montowania.

Och... fundament wspomniałem... no tak to też się ociepla. Co ze szczelnością "ekofibru" w ziemi? Ładować w worki foliowe na mokro, dać obeschnąć, zawiązać szczelnie i obrzucić fundament jak w okopach? Czymś zamalować bez worków? Jak tutaj zadziałać? W ścianie i w stropie można się tym nie martwić, podłoga też ujdzie, ale fundament?

Jeśli potwierdzą się również inne ekofibrowe producenckie rewelacje reklamowe, to wkrótce będziemy importować makulaturę z Bangladeszu  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Tak mi stale po łbie chodzi, że wcale nie byłoby głupio prefabrykować sobie metodą sitową płyty do układania....
Robisz "koryto" o wysokości ścianki wymagane 30 (lub 15 na mijankę układane, lepsze do ścian). Dno sitowe. Kładziesz na piasku wyrównanym, Napełniasz, ubijasz/zagęszczasz i czekasz....
Odsączy się, sklei, wyschnie....
Dostajesz śliczne i SUCHE płyty o własnościach lepszych (choćby mechanicznie) niż styropian.
"tymi ręcami i na sicie" robione...
Adam M.

Na ścianę da się przykołkować jak płyty styropianowe lub postawić i zabudować w ścianie wielowarstwowej...

A.M.

 :oops:   :oops:  
Nie doczytałem dobrze?...  :oops:   Zakumałeś zanim dopisałem co mam na rozumie...

Da się hydrofobować, bo jest chłonne. Sarsil W lub podobne. Epoksyd jakiś...

----------


## Amorphis

:wink:  Nie, zakumałem wcześniej nie wiedząc, co masz na myśli... yyy... albo jakoś tak...  :wink: 

Ten Sarsil W to chyba coś nie bardzo. Nie dość, że w opisie wszystkie powierzchnie dla niego to powierzchnie narażone najwyżej na deszcz, to jeszcze z ulotki:
_"Charakteryzuje się doskonałą penetracją, nasyca strukturalnie materiał bez uszczelniania go"_
Z epoksydem też bym uważał, lepkie i penetrujące i 100% wodoszczelne to jest (mam z epidiana 5 i ze sklejki akwarium od dwóch lat) ale na fundamentach przy robocie papierkowej i przy różnistych naciskach bym uważał - taka powłoka pęka. Łatwo też się nie nakłada, a i ze dwie warstwy by trzeba pociągnąć - cena + czas obróbki.

Poza tym mam coś na uwadze...


> Pojęcie kapilarności w odniesieniu do zbudowanych ścian wogóle nie jest rozważane. Jakby nie istniało, co nie jest prawdą. Hydrofobowanie materiałów na ścianę sensu nie ma, bo zaprawa łącząca elementy nie może być hydrofobowana przed związaniem, a potem jest to mało realne.


Do worka i opalarką? Może coś niedrogiego można dolać/dosypać w "produkcji" płyt.

Adamie, wcześniej pisałeś o własnej produkcji "pustakach" na ciepły fundament i stamtąd jest Twój cytat. Wewnątrz nich też było byle co, bez impregnacji, a woda miała ściekać, czy odparowywać... Rozkoduj proszę biorąc pod uwagę moją sytuację ekofibrową, piasek na działce aż do 8m, dom bez piwnicy i wodę w zimie na 0,6-1m, a w lato nie stwierdzono poza opadową.

----------


## adam_mk

Tam rozważałem zaprawy mineralne i to na etapie murowania. W stanie niezwiązanym.
O lodowni czytałeś? Tam był 200 letni "styropian". Może powtórzyć tamtą technologię?
Epoksydy się da uelastyczniać. Są dodatki, które "zgumowują" popularną piątkę.
Można też spróbować kompozytu z polastosilem czy gumosilami...
Można lakierem dwuskładnikowym potraktować. Sporo wchłonie, zastygnie i będzie. Można też popularnym lakierem do asfaltu. Tym do pasów. Tego za cholerę żadna woda nie ruszy. Na bazie kauczuku jest robiony.

Chyba, że po staremu - styren ekstrudowany. Na fundamenty wiele nie wyjdzie. Tu trzeba naprawdę dobrej roboty. Tego się nie poprawia co sezon...
Adam M.

A glinokrzemian sodowy? Tani jest i dobrze by tu pasował!
Szkło wodne....

----------


## Amorphis

Czytałem wszystkie Twoje tematy, jestem nimi zachwycony i składam pokorne dzięki za (na razie teoretyczne) urządzenie mi części domu porządnie zbudowanego "tymi ręcami". Skorzystam na bank z projektów wodnego akumulatora z rury wielkoformatowej, solarów, rekuperatora z wentylacją mechaniczną, rur owijanych watą i folią, a także biorę sobie do serca wiele ogólnych rad z zakresu poprawnej budowy. Mam nadzieję, że "ekofibrem" choć troszkę się rewanżuję. W przyszłym roku na wiosnę mam zamiar startować, teraz latam za papierami + szwagrowi, co się para metaloróbstwem podsuwam tematy do przemyśleń. Nie wiem, co oporniejsze czy papiery czy... nie  :smile: 

Miałem podawać wyniki suchości... nie będę ich już podawał niestety. Wyschło. Wyjąłem na noc z wiadra aby zasymulować odciekanie na sicie i położyłem do góry nogami aby zobaczyć ewentualne "spływanie" z mokrego w suche i chciałem nadać realiów budowlanych jakie u mnie będą mniej więcej przy "produkcji" płyt. Patyczek nie stwierdził wody (cholerę trzeba było już lekko podwiercić), przełamanie na pół (cholerstwo trzeba było ponacinać nożem zębatym aby ładnie pękło!!! jednak prawie kula to odporny kształt, na kolanie się nie dało) i no, może jeszcze lekko wilgotne wewnątrz, do nocy byłoby pewnie suche. 

Podsumowanie eksperymentu:
- DA SIĘ!
- da się "tymi ręcami"
- da się niewielkim kosztem (biedni kloszardzi  :sad:  )
- da się niewielkim nakładem pracy
- da się szybko
- da się bez super technologii (ktoś gdzieś tu budował tynkarkę, Leon chyba? coś wyszło?)
- da się na sucho i mokro, jak kto woli
- materiał sporo cięższy od styropianu i średnio cięższy od wełny
- materiał wytrzymalszy od styropianu zarówno na ścisk jak i na krojenie/łamanie (niestety przy docinaniu)
- bez impregnacji lub osłony nieodporny na wodę 
- wilgoć znosi znakomicie i zapewne zadziała jak naturalna folia paroprzepuszczalna
- raczej nie do wykorzystania w normalnych fundamentach (woda), tylko na ściany i dach
- można dodać łatwo każdy rodzaj impregnacji lub koloru
- niestety "się pyli" przy suchym, więc albo kładziemy na mokro albo jakaś powłoka albo się z tym godzimy
- chyba wszystko, jak coś pytać śmiało

Moim zdaniem ideał na podłogę i między ściany, myślę, że również działowe jako antyhałasowe (pomiędzy regipsy na przykład) zadziałają ze względu na strukturę zewnętrzną i wewnętrzną. Na pewno nie przenoszą stuków jak styropian, choć wełny pewnie nie pobiją.

Produkcja łatwa, ale trzeba będzie pamiętać o kilkukrotnej przejażdżce ciężkim wałkiem w czasie schnięcia aby odcisnąć wodę i przede wszystkim scalić papier. Myślę, że można też produkować mniej ściśliwie dodając przy moczeniu jakiegoś kleju lub nawet krochmalu, skrobi ziemniaczanej, będzie większe przy tej samej masie i ilości produktu.

Raczej udałoby się uzyskać  płytę "ekofibru" 15cm schnącą na otwartej budowie w wietrzny i ciepły dzień w dobę. Schemat może być taki dla kilku form.
1. Na noc moczymy makulaturę w jakimś większym basenie w solach
2. Rano siekanka zawartości basenu 
3. Zalewamy formy
4. Odciskamy wodę
5. Idziemy robić coś przy budowie
6. Przechodząc obok form czasem odciskamy lub nie wodę
7. Na noc napełniamy basen nową porcją makulatury
8. Z kolejnego rana wyciągamy (nawet półsuche) formy
9. Powrót do pkt. 2
10. Gotowe płyty na budowę  :Smile: 

Co jeszcze oprócz boru (boraksu oczywiście) i miedzi (siarczanu miedzi uwodnionego oczywiście) jeszcze tam warto w śmiesznej cenie wrzucić? Fusy od kawy na przykład nadadzą ładny przemysłowy brązik  :wink: 

Ściskać mocno w produkcji ten ekofiber, czy nie ściskać mocno (tu raczej z klejem przy większych rozmiarach płyt)? Ściskać raczej będzie trzeba, bo grawitacja za słaba może się okazać w stosunku do schnięcia i późniejszej wytrzymałości. Na podłogę zapewne ściśnięty na max, kosztem materiału, bo trzeba coby się nie zapadał. Tylko co lepsze dla późniejszych parametrów na ścianie (poza grubością i masą oczywiście), luźne włókna po lekkim nacisku wałka od malowania ścian, czy wyciśnięta i zbita masa wałeczkiem do trawy?

P.S. Pamiętajcie o tynkarce...

----------


## adam_mk

Przetestowałbym dodatek szkła wodnego...

Można by też stestować dodatek kleju kostnego stolarskiego...

I wtedy wcale nie wyciskać! Będzie i "puchate" i twarde jednocześnie...

Wywalić na to sito i dać obcieknąc. Jak na tyle podeschnie, że zaczyna trzymać kształt - to zmienić wsad na sicie. Ciąć piłą do drewna.
Adam M.

----------


## Amorphis

O ile dobrze googlam i rozumiem to szkło wodne w cenie sporo poniżej 1zł za kilogram czy litr i dodanie całego kilograma czy litra na jedną płytę 1x2x0,15m to jeszcze pomysł moim zdaniem wart jest rozpatrzenia. Około tysiąca złotych na szkło wodne i cała spora chata z "ekofibru" jest nim porządnie przesączona. Rzeczywiście ułatwi to produkcję i chyba nawet ulepszy materiał. Ale czy to nie skórka za wyprawkę? Nie lepiej naddać 5cm makulatury?

Nie rozumiem trochę łączenia boraksu i siarczanu miedzi z zasadami sodowymi lub potasowymi szkła. Coś mi świta, że wynikiem tego mogą być dziwne sole, które wcale nie muszą nam się podobać. Choć to cholernie słabe kwasy i zasady i pewnie nie poreagują i się nie poprzegryzają...
CuSo4*5H2O + Si-O-Na(K) + Na2[B4O5(OH)4]*8H2O = cholera wie co i jeszcze więcej H2O zazwyczaj  :smile: 

Nie rozumiem pod żadnym kątem kleju kostnego w cenie naście złotych za kilogram. Chyba, że dodajemy 0,07kg na płytę jak wyżej (aby zrównać cenowo ze szkłem wodnym), choć wątpię wtedy w jego jakiekolwiek skuteczne działanie. Poza tym jeśli mówisz o kleju kostnym (perełki) to czy pamiętasz sposób jego przygotowania? Grzać basen z makulaturą do 70-80*C przez pół godziny aby się klej wyrobił? Czy mówimy o tym samym kleju?

To ewentualnie klejące to musi być coś prostego, taniego i mieszalnego oraz podawanego łopatą do zwykłej wody, klejącego przy odparowaniu lub niezależnie od niego. Niekoniecznie mocny, działanie wzmacniające i to na krótko wystarczy, aby tylko wkręcić przeniesioną płytę na ścianę. Ileż razy robi się izolacje na dom? Albo skrobia ziemniaczana albo krochmal na tony albo trzeba sobie temat kleju całkowicie odpuścić, bo to jednak koszta jakieś zawsze będą, a bez testowania wszystkich dodatków z wszystkimi innymi przez 5 lat to i tak się nic nie dowiemy... Chyba, że komuś coś rośnie na polu albo gnije w piwnicy i nie ma gdzie upchać...

Czyli pieniążki na dodatki najlepiej ulokujemy w portfelu. Zostawiamy boraks (ile go? na ile?) jako niepalność, antygrzybiczność, antyglonowość i inne anty, wspomagamy niewielką ilością uwodnionego siarczanu miedzi (5-10gram na 250 litrów załatwia całe życie biologiczne, sprawdzone w akwa, czyli kilogram na cały dom wystarczy).

Co do struktury, zachowania, masy, obróbki i wszelkich innych cech to chyba najłatwiej porównać "ekofiber" z encyklopedią. Połóżcie obok siebie tomy jakiejś Brytaniki i zobaczcie, czy praca z tym materiałem i jego stworzenie będzie w zasięgu rąk, czasu i oszczędnego portfela. Jeśli tak - robić.

----------


## adam_mk

Klej biurowy biały?
W przedszkolu mieliśmy w takich słojach 1 litrowych z szerokim wlotem...
Z wodą idzie....
Nie toksyczny....

Z klejem stolarskim, to myślałem o dodaniu go do wody "zarobowej" w niewielkiej ilości...

Klej malarski? Był w proszku i na kilogramy za grosze...
Nie pamiętam jego składu...
Adam M.

Popętałem się po sieci....

Klej do tapet w wiaderku....
Wodorozcieńczalny....  :Lol:

----------


## HenoK

> Zostawiamy boraks (ile go? na ile?) jako niepalność, antygrzybiczność, antyglonowość i inne anty, wspomagamy niewielką ilością uwodnionego siarczanu miedzi (5-10gram na 250 litrów załatwia całe życie biologiczne, sprawdzone w akwa, czyli kilogram na cały dom wystarczy).


Nie wiem, czy to na pewno boraks, ale z aprobaty technicznej Ekofibru wynika, że stosują ok. 18% soli boru.

----------


## Amorphis

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bor

Jeśli najpopularniejszy, to zapewne najtańszy  :smile:

----------


## groomek

... i tym prostym sposobem prosty termat stał się miejscem do rozważań czysto teoretycznych a nawet science fiction, 
Poza tym nie sądze żeby ktokolwiek z Was to cuś zastosował i jeszcze swoje rodziny tam wprowadził...

----------


## adam_mk

Ekofiber jako przykład "science fiction"  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Nawet, jeżeli robiony "domowym sposobem", to i tak zadziała...
Jak ktoś ma czas, możliwości i zapał - to czemu nie?

Rozwiązanie tak samo dobre jak inne, a może nawet lepsze!
Adam M.

----------


## Staga

Witam wszystkich.

Na wiosne zaczniemy z mezem budowe domku. Jest bardzo prosty w konstrukcji. Wraz ze wszystkimi pomieszczeniami bedzie mial ok.170m2 (w tym nieużytkowe 60m2) Czy jest szansa, zeby wzniesc go i wykonczyc, w stan "pod klucz" za 200-250tys? Chodzi mi o SAME materialy budowlane oraz wykonczeniowe sredniego standardu! Nie interesuje mnie robocizna! Dom wzniesie firma budowlana mojego taty oraz osobne firmy moich braci. Nie płacimy za robocizne w tym przypadku! Z gory bardzo dziekuje za odpowiedz. Pozdrwiam goraco. Aga

----------


## DEFENCE

Witam
Mam pytanko czy uda mi sie wybudować ten domek za 220 tys. (cena nie zawiera działki)
1. http://pprojekt.pl/projekt213-kuba,opis.html
2. http://pprojekt.pl/projekt26-frodo,opis.html
Z wykończeniem pod klucz bez mebli sprzętów RTV AGD, wykończeniówka robiona we własnym zakresie (czyli płytki, panele,malowanie,zakładanie grzejników, wanny,zlewów,muszli, itd) Przy czym oczywiście wykonanie elewacji i reszty mogą byc użyte inne materiały.
Dziękuje czekam na odpowiedz ponieważ mam do kupienia okazyjnie działkę.
DZIĘKUJE RAZ JESZCZE

----------


## jacekot

> Witam wszystkich.
> 
> Na wiosne zaczniemy z mezem budowe domku. Jest bardzo prosty w konstrukcji. Wraz ze wszystkimi pomieszczeniami bedzie mial ok.170m2 (w tym nieużytkowe 60m2) Czy jest szansa, zeby wzniesc go i wykonczyc, w stan "pod klucz" za 200-250tys? Chodzi mi o SAME materialy budowlane oraz wykonczeniowe sredniego standardu! Nie interesuje mnie robocizna! Dom wzniesie firma budowlana mojego taty oraz osobne firmy moich braci. Nie płacimy za robocizne w tym przypadku! Z gory bardzo dziekuje za odpowiedz. Pozdrwiam goraco. Aga


Po co zadajesz to pyanie ???? Skoro ojciec ma firmę budowlaną i twoi bracia również to myśle ze nikt lepiej niż nie oceni ci faktywnych kosztów materiałów . Po co hipotetyczne odpowiedzi furomowiczów którzy będą strzelać ze tak lub nie ?
Mało tego skoro prowadzą firmy budowlane to rówież na składach budowlanych i hurtowniach mają innne ceny zakupu . 
Nie pytałaś ich czy to starczy ??????????????

----------


## Staga

Witam ponownie.

Moj tata i bracia nie zaglebiaja sie w koszty budowy domu, bo produkty do wznoszenia budowli zawsze maja dostarczane. Nie maja znizek w hurtowniach! Wydawalo mi sie, ze forum sluzy do zadawania pytan, rozwiewania watpliwosci, uzyskiwania pewnych informacji, a nie do niemilego (bo tak najlagodniej mozna to nazwac) odpowiadania. Skoro nie wie Pan, jaka jest sytuacja, to dlaczego wogole udziela Pan odpowiedzi? 

Skoro zapytalam, czekalam na odpowiedz (sama sobie nie odpowiem :/ ) Nie chodzi mi o hipoteczne odpowiedzi. Interesuje mnie, czy za ta kwote mozna kupic materialy i wykonczyc dom, by moc w nim mieszkac. Chcialabym uzyskac informacje od osob, ktore byc moze postawily juz wlasny domek w podobnej prostej konstrukcji (prostokątna bryla), kopertowym dachem (220m2) oraz powierzchni 170m2 (kubatura 540). Z gory dziekuje za odpowiedz. Pozdrawiam.  :smile:

----------


## Bikerus

> Witam
> Mam pytanko czy uda mi sie wybudować ten domek za 220 tys. (cena nie zawiera działki)
> 1. http://pprojekt.pl/projekt213-kuba,opis.html
> 2. http://pprojekt.pl/projekt26-frodo,opis.html


Z dobrych materiałów nie uda się.
ok.  180 tys zł wystarczy na stan surowy zamknięty z dobrych jakościowo materiałów.
Z najtanszych i najgorszych jakościowo materiałów pewnie by sie udało, przy wyjątkowo dużym fuksie i duzo pracy własnej.

----------


## maksymiukm

Witam wszystkich   :big grin:  
Czy wg. Was mogę dokonać wstępnej wyceny budowy na bazie strony www.cennik-budowlany.pl czy muszę jechać po hurtowniach i sprawdzać ceny materiałów?

Dzięki za info!
Pozdrawiam
Maksior

----------


## piotrulex

> Witam wszystkich   
> Czy wg. Was mogę dokonać wstępnej wyceny budowy na bazie strony www.cennik-budowlany.pl czy muszę jechać po hurtowniach i sprawdzać ceny materiałów?
> 
> Dzięki za info!
> Pozdrawiam
> Maksior


49 Bloczki z betonu komórkowego autoklawizowanego 59x24x24,00 szt. cena 10,17 zł +0,1  - kupowalismy z miesiac temu za mniej niz 8 zeta

7 Cement portlandzki CEM II 32,5 pakowany  tona cena 422,16 zł - kupowalem za mniej niz 400 zeta tez z miesiac temu

dom juz stoi - towar z mniejszych ilosciach kupowany na garaz dla trescia

znajdz sobie kompleksowa dobra hurtownie i tam daj podstawowe materialy do wyceny   :big grin:

----------


## Amorphis

To gąbka poliuretanowa. Nada się jako materiał izolacyjny? Jaką może mieć przenikalność ciepła mniej więcej? Mam dostęp do sporej ilości ścinków za przysłowiową flaszkę i tak się zastanawiam, czy lepiej jej samemu nie wypić...
W sumie ma to, co ważne:
- miliony pęcherzyków powietrza zamkniętych w małych powierzchniach (to poleca Adam_mk
- nie chłonie wody (a jeśli, to nie nasiąka i się nie niszczy
- ściśliwo - rozprężna (łatwe przycięcie, łatwe upchanie pomiędzy cokolwiek)
- lekka (same zalety)
- pamięta kształt (jak każda gąbka
i nieważne:
- łatwopalność niestety
- nie wiem?

[/img]

Gdzieś tu pałętało się ocieplenie ściany poliuretanem i wyszło, że on lepszy od styropianu i waty (0,025÷0,028 W/mK dla pianki). Czy taka gąbka jest dla pianki choć trochę równoważna pod względem cieplnym?

----------


## Claudii

słuchajcie kochani ...tym co chca wybudowac za 100tys poprawię nastrój  :smile:  ja mam murarza-hobbistę na emeryturze wiec siedzi na budowie min te 8godz i co drugi dom w tej miescowosci to jego dzieło i wszyscy są z niego bardzo zadowolenie .I ja się z nim dogadałam ,postawi mi domek od piwnic,parter poddasze ale bez dachu bo to nie jego działka i wiecie ile mi zaśpiewał .......no to trzymajcie się ........... 8 tys.Pewnie jest więcej takich ludzi jak ten tylko trzeba poszukać  :smile:  doliczyć do tego materiały wychodzi ciekawy kosztorys,który przybliża nasze marzenia hahahah,wszystko jest możliwe

----------


## marzycielka74

KOCHANI!!
Nawet nie wyobrazcie sobie jak BAAARDZO  wielkim marzeniem jest budowa mego wymarzonego domu....w projekcie zakochana jestem juz prawie 4 -lata....tak tak tak długo ...niestety względy finansowe niepozwalaja nam na budowę ....bardzo Was prosze o radę moze pocieszenie ...powiedzcie mi mniej więcej za jaką sume damy radę wybudować ten dom:
http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-...szukaj=KRL1008
....dodam że koszt robocizny odpadnie w ok.80% ...mam mężusia takiego zdolniacha  :big grin:  ...

----------


## pluszku

> KOCHANI!!
> Nawet nie wyobrazcie sobie jak BAAARDZO  wielkim marzeniem jest budowa mego wymarzonego domu....w projekcie zakochana jestem juz prawie 4 -lata....tak tak tak długo ...niestety względy finansowe niepozwalaja nam na budowę ....bardzo Was prosze o radę moze pocieszenie ...powiedzcie mi mniej więcej za jaką sume damy radę wybudować ten dom:
> http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-...szukaj=KRL1008
> ....dodam że koszt robocizny odpadnie w ok.80% ...mam mężusia takiego zdolniacha  ...


Tani to ten projekt nie jest. Przy 80% wkładu własnego w prace starczy 150.000 CHF przy obecnym kursie   :Confused:

----------


## bogdanski64

Życzę powodzenia jest to bardzo trudne wręcz niemożliwe ale uwież w siebie jeśli zaczniesz to cię będzie ciągło dalej to kosztuje dużo wyrzeczeń jestem praktykiem góralem prowadzę firmę budowlaną  BĄDŻ TWARDY NIE PODDAWAJ SIĘ A BĘDZIESZ Z SIEBIE DUMNY

----------


## MARAG

witam serdecznie. Moim zdaniem postawienie domu w dzisiejszych czasach może kosztować dużo mniej niż 250 000. My narazie gromadzimy materiały coprawda ale już może my sie pochwalic ze kupiliśmy gazobeton Porit( odpowiednik naszego Ytonga) za 10 000 drzewo na dach zamówione na wymiar za 4 500 do tego Pana który za 2 500 nam to zbije i założy dachówkę, już wiemy ze dachówkę też bedzie tańsza ale jeszce nie wiemy ile dokładnie. trzeba tylko poszukać zagadać  a da sie wiele załatwić. Dodajmy ze nasz domek ma 123m +18m garaż więc nie taki mały i dach dwuspadowy.poterzebny nam bedzie jeszcze materiał na fundamenty tzn bloczki i zbrojenie bo na beton też mamy spory upust. i na wiosnę można zaczynać dokupując na bierząco, (aha część terivy też jest) a to wszysko zasługa mojego przedsiębiorczego męża. więc nie martwić sie tylko kombinować  :big grin:

----------


## CityMatic

> KOCHANI!!
> Nawet nie wyobrazcie sobie jak BAAARDZO  wielkim marzeniem jest budowa mego wymarzonego domu....w projekcie zakochana jestem juz prawie 4 -lata....tak tak tak długo ...niestety względy finansowe niepozwalaja nam na budowę ....bardzo Was prosze o radę moze pocieszenie ...powiedzcie mi mniej więcej za jaką sume damy radę wybudować ten dom:
> http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-...szukaj=KRL1008
> ....dodam że koszt robocizny odpadnie w ok.80% ...mam mężusia takiego zdolniacha  ...


Jesli wykona większośc prac samodzielnie lub przy pomocy rodziny to tak w okolicach 200000,-
...."Ławy fundamentowe żelbetowe. Ściany zewnętrzne z pustaków ceramicznych. Ściany wewnętrzne z pustaków ceramicznych. Ściany działowe z pustaków i płyt gipsowo-kartonowych na ruszcie stalowym. Strop nad parterem płytowy, żelbetowy. Schody żelbetowe. Konstrukcja dachu drewniana krokwiowo-jętkowa. Pokrycie dachu - dachówka ceramiczna"

 oczywiście bez zmiany technologi

----------


## budowlaniecoo1

powiem wam ze żaden fachowiec nie będzie za grosze robił wiec za fochowosc trzeba bulić

----------


## Maniek70

Czytam i oczom nie wierzę...
Dom za 100 tys. dom za 150 tys. ...

Wybudowanie domu to jedno, a potem chyba chcemy w nim zamieszkać i nie mieć samych stresów... Jestem w trakcie budowy domu jednorodzinnego, dla siebie. Staję często przed dylematem, czy tanio czy dobrze ? I wybieram dobrze, ale to nieczęsto a właściwie nawet bardzo rzadko wychodzi tanio. Rozumiem dążenia do posiadania własnego domu, ale robienie tego za wszelką cenę może się okazać potem udręką... W mojej ocenie należy wybierać rozwiązania optymalne do sytuacji - również finansowej. Oszukiwanie samego siebie, że się uda bo bardzo chcę... może być i często jest złudne. Uwierzcie lub nie w "budowlance" koszty tylko rosną. Nawet jak zrobimy gdzieś oszczędności to utopimy je na innym etapie budowy. Zawsze wychodzą niespodzianki wynikające z niewiedzy lub działania tzw. "czynnika ludzkiego".
Ale jeśli ktoś lubi bezsenne noce i uważa, że siwe włosy dodają uroku to proszę bardzo niech podejmuje wyzwania oparte na myśleniu życzeniowym...Powodzenia...Tylko niech ma odwagę po zakończeniu inwestycji napisać o tym szczerze. Jako zakończenie inwestycji rozumiem również, ogrodzenie terenu, podłączone media, ścieżki, podjazdy, etc.

----------


## ja14

I co? Nie masz już żadnych stresów? A twoja praca, która pozwala Ci wydać na dom 400 tys Cię nie  stresuje? A albrzymi kredyt w banku na 30 lat? A moze Ty bogaty z domu jesteś? LOL

----------


## an-bud

Witam   :big grin:  
 A ja się zmieszczę w 100tyś zł   :Lol:   z wykończonym parterem (ponad 200m2) drogami, tarasami, działką, mediami i garażem   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   ale...  :Wink2:

----------


## bartek_walas

Skoro sie zmiescisz w tej cenie to moze zdradzisz nam swoje male ale.....

----------


## bartek_walas

:smile: 
hmm...

----------


## ANDIX

Budowałem z synem i przez trzy sezony 2002-2005 Dostaliśmy w kitę totalnie. Niewielki dom i same materiały kosztowały nas 130 tys zł. Materiały skromne, bez wydziwiania i wiele z wykończeniówki w drugim gatunku. Ktoś policzy z grubsza stan surowy i wydaje mu się ,że to już koszty z grubsza ma za sobą, a to dopiero ok. 30 % kosztów domu. 
Za 100 zł kupi parę pustaków i robotę widać a wykonczeniówce to zaledwie koszt jednego trepa schodowego. Tak po kolei listwa listewka, klej, silikon, pianka, koszty rosną a  robota wolno ubywa.

----------


## pluszku

Na chwile obecna wystarczy ..... poczekac. Wszystkie gazety wieszcza, ze za pól roku ceny w budownictwie spadna o 30%. Z utesknieniem zatem czekam na fachowcow ktorzy beda:
kafelkowac po 28 zl/m2
punkt gazowy po 70 zl
wykonanie podejscia pod grzejnik 60 zl
itp.

----------


## an-bud

> Skoro sie zmiescisz w tej cenie to moze zdradzisz nam swoje male ale.....


 troszkę jest w odnośniku ....

----------


## ANDIX

Ceny robocizny w budownictwie raczej nie spadną, bo zaczyna brakować fachowców. Podam tylko, ze na kilka przetargów w br. na rbm jeden tylko był ważny. Na pozostałe roboty mimo namowy wykonawców, nie złożyli ofert, bo mieli lepszą robotę, albo nie mieli kim wykonać tej roboty. Do tego w regionie w ub.r. przez moje ręce przeszło 1500 war. zabudowy, a tym roku na dzień dzisiejszy już 2500. To też coś podpowiada.

----------


## luczak84

Spekulacji odnośnie budowy za 100 czy 150 tys z zamieszkaniem jest wiele. Budujemy http://studioatrium.pl/projekt-domu-...5,61,opis.html w zasadzie jak zamontują drzwi zewnętrzne będziemy mieli stan deweloperski. Wprowadzilismy kilka zmian (powiększyliśmy garaż o kotłownie) a wersja projektu który kupilismy była bez 2 dodatkowych okien na lewej ścianie. 

Stan surowy zamknięty - ok 175 tys.
Do stanu developerskiego, wszelkie instalacje, tynki, szambo, wylewki: 230 tys

do każdego etapu mamy osobną ekipę, za stan surowy zapłacilismy w sumie 45tys za robocizne, Poroton 30cm, strop terriva, dachówka betonowa, dodam tylko że budowa na szkodach górniczych.

Nie wybrażam sobie budowy za 100 czy 150 tys do zamieszkania ze średnich materiałów. Do stanu mieszkalnego kochnia, podłogi, łazienka, malowanie, GK jeszcze jakies 50 tys.

Powodzenia wszystkim BOBom budowniczym

----------


## clif

zapomniałes dodac ze zaczałes budowac w momencie kiedy bylo najdrozej..Ceny materiałów spadna jak i robocizny,mozna zakładac ze ok.20 % a wiec troche mniej..Można tanio i dobrze ale trzeba podejsc z głową do tematu(oczywiscie nie wierze w dom 100m2 za 100 tyś :smile:  ale za cene 2 tyś zł za m.2 bez umeblowania jak najbardziej na swoim przykładzie,prosty projekt 140 m.2 ,troche rzeczy kupionych w promocjach,troche swojej robocizny(wykończeniówka) i bedzie ok.250 tyś(bez dzialki)..Pozdrawiam

----------


## an-bud

:Wink2:   Dużo czytałem, myślałem, poznawałem, przeliczałem. (mam takie odbicie od normy   :Wink2:  ) Wcale się nie dziwię że wychodzą domy w takich cenach, tzn. 300, 400tyś, czy więcej.
 Mam jeszcze jedno zboczenie  :oops:  kombinuję baaaardzo tani domek, martwię się że będę się nudził jak skończę remont   :big grin:  (w odnośniku) Największy wpływ na koszt budowy domu (pomijając złote klamki itp.) ma konstrukcja budynku, oraz zastosowane materiały. Zaprojektowałem domek i go postawię na miejscu budynku gospodarczego aby udowodnić sobie i innym że można. W stanie surowym zamkniętym (taki etap mi wystarczy na warsztacik ok 80m2) wyjdzie ... w kosztach fundamentu tych "innych ludzi" (czytaj zwykłych) 
 Parę miesięcy temu przejeżdzałem obok "czegoś" w stanie delikatnie pisząc złym, ma to "coś" około 100 lat, żal mi się tego zrobiło okropnie   :oops:  Dogadałem się z właścicielem za parę tysiaków odda  :Lol:  (za tą cenę na opał by było warto) I mam konstrukcję "dziwnego domku" około 140m2 Musiałem szybko wymyśleć powód kupna i przeznaczenie   :Wink2:   Powiedzmy że domek letniskowy całoroczny, troszkę przeliczyłem co i jak, i wyszło przy "spartańskim" wykończeniu około 50 tyś zł, jak bym się bardziej postarał to nawet dużo mniej. Jak dobrze będzie szło z papierkami to jesienią zacznę opisywać na forum   :Wink2:  tzn. za rok   :Lol:  
 pozdrawiam
 normalny inaczej   :Wink2:

----------


## clif

pamietajcie, projekt to podstawa ,im mniej skomplikowany tym wykonanie tańsze. Fajnie ze poruszacie tematy wyposazenia i instalacji domowych!! Dla mnie taki rekuperator to świetna sprawa o tym jakos mało w mediach a ocieplając dom pewnych spraw sie nie przeskoczy -wentylacja musi byc !! i to z jej powodów ucieka ok 30% ciepla,a więc przewymiarowanie elementów ocieplenia tez nie ma sensu(podraża koszty :smile:   zaoszczedzone pieniadze  proponuje zainwestowac w odzysk ciepła z wentylacji  :wink:  !!
pozdrawiam

----------


## Hugo26

> pamietajcie, projekt to podstawa ,im mniej skomplikowany tym wykonanie tańsze. Fajnie ze poruszacie tematy wyposazenia i instalacji domowych!! Dla mnie taki rekuperator to świetna sprawa o tym jakos mało w mediach a ocieplając dom pewnych spraw sie nie przeskoczy -wentylacja musi byc !! i to z jej powodów ucieka ok 30% ciepla,a więc przewymiarowanie elementów ocieplenia tez nie ma sensu(podraża koszty  zaoszczedzone pieniadze  proponuje zainwestowac w odzysk ciepła z wentylacji  !!
> pozdrawiam


wątpię aby zakup rekuperatora zwrócił się kiedykolwiek, poza wysoką ceną zakupu dochodzą jeszcze koszty prądu

pozdrawiam

----------


## HenoK

> wątpię aby zakup rekuperatora zwrócił się kiedykolwiek, poza wysoką ceną zakupu dochodzą jeszcze koszty prądu


Wszystko zależy co bierzesz pod uwagę, pisząc o "zwrocie kosztów". Czy porównujesz koszty instalacji wentylacyjnej z odzyskiem z instalacją grawitacyjną zapewniającą wymiany powietrza przewidziane w normie, czy wentylację grawitacyjną, która nie działa w w zimie, bo brak jest odpowiednio wydajnego nawiewu, oraz latem (z samej swej natury)?
Ten pierwszy przypadek jest łatwy do wyliczenia w prawie każdym programie typu OZC, tego drugiego w ogóle nie powinno się brać pod uwagę - jest to działanie na szkodę zdrowia własnego i własnej rodziny, nie mówiąc już o stanie technicznym budynku (wilgoć, grzyby, pleśnie  :sad: ).

----------


## WojtekWaw

Witajcie,

Z wielka ciekawoscia obserwuje ten watek. Tak sie sklada, ze powoli, powli zbieram sie do decyzji o zaczeciu wlasnej budowy. Odswieze odrobine watek, bo pierwsze, bardziej zgodne z tematem posty juz sie calkowicie zdeaktualizowaly.

Niedlugo bede mial wlasna dzialke calkowicie uzbrojona i gotowa pod budowe, projekt domu tez bede mial za darmo (architekt w rodzinie  :smile: ) 

Potrzebuje domu o powierzchni uzytkowej 120-150 m2 najlepiej z garazem.  Nie mam specjalnych preferencji co do jego stylu. Maksymalnie prosty (prosty=tani)
Moze byc zbudowany przy uzyciu nowych, tanszych technologii. Duzo dobrego slyszalem o tanim i szybkim budownictwie z keramzytu. 

Za ile realnie moge najtaniej postawic taki dom? Chodzi mi o to stan pod klucz - wnosze meble i moge mieszkac. Materaly generalnie tanie (chodz nie te najtansze), standard wykonczenia tez sredni. 

Slyszalem, ze przy odrobinie wlasnego zaangazowania w budowe powinienem zmiescic sie w 300 000. Co o tym sadzicie?

----------


## clif

jesli bedziesz sie trzymał tego co powiedziałes (a nie bedzie to łatwe bo Twoja wiedza i pomysl bedzie ewoluował a to bedzie kosztowac,żonie bedą si epodobały inne gadżety i materialy wykończeniowe-zazwyczaj droższe :smile: )) ale spokojnie masz szanse wybudowac dom w tej sumie..Należy targowac sie z wykonawcami, sprzedawcami i kupowac w promocjach których coraz wiecej np.płytki mozesz kupic w styczniu bo bedą przeceny w duzej sieci dystrybucyjnej :smile:

----------


## clif

aha,dobrze przemysl kazdy etap budowy,najlepiej z kims kto juz budował ..pozdrawiam

----------


## WojtekWaw

Dzieki za odpowiedz.

A jaka jest Waszym zdaniem minimalna kwota za jaka mozna wybudowac dom 120-150 m2? 
Biorac oczywiscie pod uwage to,ze materialy beda przynajmniej zadowalajacej jakosci.

----------


## ANDIX

Chcesz tanio wybudować to warto zdecydować się na dom parterowy bez piwnic i bez poddasza użykowego typu dworkowego. Jest wiele takich projektów więc jest w czym wybierać. Garaż jako dobudówka lub osobno. Jesli bedzie osobno to trzeba się liczyć później z większym podatkiem. Ponadto pow. zabudowy takiego domu jest większa więc trzeba sprawdzić, czy na działce da się zrealizowac taką inwestycję. Myslę że przy dzisiejszych kosztach materiałów i robocizny przy dobrym gospodarowaniu wyrobisz się w 200 tys zł. Myślę o technologii w bk SOLBET 36 cm na klej bez dodatkowego ocieplenia ze stropem drewnianym, blachodachówka, podłogi względnie tanie płytki glazurowane, deska typu Barliniecka w salonie i panele lub wykładziny w innych pokojach. Tynki cienkie gipsowe (ściany równe więc jak najbardziej.

----------


## frykow

W tym roku wybudowałem dom parterowy 120mkw z garażem 30mkw, do stanu developerskiego (z instalacjami, bez ceramiki sanitarnej, bez drzwi wewnętrznych, bez wykończenia podłóg itp.) za jakieś 150 tys za materiały. Dokładne ceny w moim dzienniku.

Aha. Bez ocieplenia i wykończenia elewacji.

----------


## WojtekWaw

Dziekuje Wam za odpowiedzi.

*frykow* Czyli na gotowo wyszlo Cie ~250 tys?
Jak  nazywa sie stan w ktorym mamy w domu wszystko co potrzeba wykonczone oprocz mebli? Developerski wlasnie?


 Jakie sa jescze nazwy nowych, alternatywnych technologii w budowie domow? 
Dowiedzailem sie tutaj o bk SOLBET, wczesniej slyszalem o domach z keramzytu. Cos jescze wartego uwagi? Wygoogluje juz je sobie sam wady i zalety.

Z czego najtaniej wybudwuje wlasnie prosty, niepodpiwniczony, jednopietrowy domek o powierchni 120-150 m2?

----------


## ANDIX

Myslę że mimo wszystko SOLBET gr 36 będzie najtańszy. Odpada ocieplenie zewnętrzne a równiutkie ściany idealne do tynku cienkowarstwowego dobrej jakości, czyli gipsowych. Taki dom, prosty konstrukcyjnie, wychodzi zawsze najtaniej, a pow, 120 m2 na jednej kondygnacji niezbyt ograniczona ścianami wewnętrznymi nośnymi do spory kawał do urządzenia sobie wygodnego mieszkanka. Poddasze zawsze coś ogranicza, bo kominy, klatka schodowa, piony kanalizacyjne muszą być na swoim miejscu a płyta stropowa też nieźle kosztuje. Do tego łatwiej wykańcza się powierzchnie płaskie niż skosy na poddaszu.
Oczywiście możesz przeanalizować tańszą technologię z bet. komórkowego na spoinie czy też z bloczków ceramicznych z ociepleniem. Koszt stanu surowego z pewnością będzie mniejszy, ale wykończenie pochłonie kasę i zawsze pozostanie jakieś tam ryzyko, że to ocieplenie nie zagrzybieje czy tez nie porośnie glonem (w 4 roku użytkowania mnie porosła ściana zachodnia, i teraz uczulony na te problem widzę to samo w wielu całkiem nowych domach) -można też poczytać o tym w internecie. 
Jeśli masz zdolności w dokładnym wykonywaniu robót to z SOLBETEM dasz sobie radę sam i zrobisz to nie gorzej niż fachowcy. Kominy i kanały wentylacyjne kupujesz gotowe i bez kłopotów składasz prawie jak klocki Lego i z kasą jesteś do przodu na każdym kroku, bo w takim prostym domu trudno coś sknocić.

----------


## frykow

> Dziekuje Wam za odpowiedzi.
> 
> *frykow* Czyli na gotowo wyszlo Cie ~250 tys?
> Jak  nazywa sie stan w ktorym mamy w domu wszystko co potrzeba wykonczone oprocz mebli? Developerski wlasnie?


Gotowe jeszcze nie jest - wykańczam we własnym zakresie. Kwota 250tys to kwota z robocizną za stan surowy zamknięty (65tys) i bez zwrotu z kopalni za szkody górnicze (czyli minus 30 tys) oraz bez zwrotu VATu.

Nazewnictwo to rzecz umowna, ale wykończony dom to raczej nazywa się "pod klucz".

----------


## peunat

moim zdaniem nie warto teraz budować samemu domu jeśli masz działkę to owszem opłaci się bez działki już troszkę trudniej..ja osobiście zainwestowałem w dom troszkę kasy a dokładniej zakupiłem od dewelopera.. dom pod Wrocławiem w Smolcu  :smile:  ceny nie za wysokie  jak na realia :wink: 
http://www.sdom.pl/index.php?stan=cennik_smolec 
a czy wyjdzie mii to na dobre to się okaże :smile:  jak na razie jestem zadowolony :smile:

----------


## frykow

> moim zdaniem nie warto teraz budować samemu domu jeśli masz działkę to owszem opłaci się bez działki już troszkę trudniej..ja osobiście zainwestowałem w dom troszkę kasy a dokładniej zakupiłem od dewelopera.. dom pod Wrocławiem w Smolcu  ceny nie za wysokie  jak na realia
> http://www.sdom.pl/index.php?stan=cennik_smolec 
> a czy wyjdzie mii to na dobre to się okaże jak na razie jestem zadowolony


Każdy oczywiście wybiera to co mu pasuje najlepiej - ale chłopie, dom 90mkw, w formie połowy bliźniaka, na działce o rozmiarach chusteczki (500mkw) za pół miliona?? To ja jednak polecam budowanie się samemu  :smile:  Nie znam cen działek pod Wrocławiem, ale będą pewnie podobne jak pod Krakowem - a tu można mieć względnie dużą (10-15ar) działkę za 150tys.

----------


## pluszku

> moim zdaniem nie warto teraz budować samemu domu jeśli masz działkę to owszem opłaci się bez działki już troszkę trudniej..ja osobiście zainwestowałem w dom troszkę kasy a dokładniej zakupiłem od dewelopera.. dom pod Wrocławiem w Smolcu  ceny nie za wysokie  jak na realia
> http://www.sdom.pl/index.php?stan=cennik_smolec 
> a czy wyjdzie mii to na dobre to się okaże jak na razie jestem zadowolony


Nawet u mnie, gdzie budowałem w szalonym roku 2007 z wykorzystaniem 1 firmy do wszystkiego koszt domu o powierzchni zabudowy 105m2 w stanie pod klucz wyniesie 360.000 zl wraz z mediami i vatem (działka dodatkoo 80.000zl). Blizniak o powierzchni zabudowy 93 m2 powienien wyjsc ponizej 320.000 zl brutto plus działka 750 m2 po max 200 zl (150.000 zl) to w sumie 470.000 zl a ja i tak czuje sie "wyruchany" przez wykonawcow i "boom budowlany". Nie chce psuc swiat, ale w cenie 620.000 zl za taki domek jest spokojnie 150.000 zl czystego zarobku dewelopera.

----------


## clif

oo,to dobre ceny, podaj namiary moze koło ciebie zakupie taką działeczke :wink: .Co do projektu,polecam projekt kuba,firmy krakowskiej-archeton..Parter z poddaszem,projekt sprawdzony w dwóch egzemplarzach i bardzo funkcjonalny..Niektóre ceny za dom jakie obserwują faktycznie powodują nieżyt jelit...Ale to tez wina inwestora..Ja sporo grzebałem w  internecie,częsc materiałów i sporo wykończeniowych kupowałem w niemczech,ceny często nizsze niz u nas a jakośc lepsza,szczególnie  tych rzeczy w górnej półki  np.niedawno kupilem bateriefm-y Groche..szczęscie ze mam blisko ...

----------


## luczak84

Ceny 620 tyś na stan deweloperski to jakiś kosmos. Nam udało się z działką wybudować za niecałe 300, dom 127m2 + garaż. Działka 6333m2. 

Koszt wybudowania domu ok 150m2 przez dewelopera w stanie deweloperskiem to max 200 tys,+ działka 600m2 ok 120 - reszta czysty zysk - wiem bo znajoma firma buduje jako developer.

Myślę że warto chwilkę poczekać (z pół roku) i ceny nie powinny przekraczać 450 tyś, skończylo się budowlane eldorado...

----------


## pluszku

Nie piszcie prosze, ze to 620.000 zl bylo za stan deweloperski. Myslałem, ze chodzi o dom "pod klucz" i ze złotymi klamkami.

----------


## peunat

hej no możliwe że masz racje, ale to jest działka z domem :smile:  juz wybudowanym  :smile: 
i masz racje że bierzesz fakt że to jest Wrocław :smile: masz racje a tutaj ceny mieszkań są masakryczne, działki też do najtańszych w kraju nie należą :smile:  pozdrawiam i dzięki za rade :smile:  na pewno sie przyda :smile:

----------


## arktyk

U nas za domek 150 metrów kwadratowych w stanie deweloperskim do wykończenia, na działce 700 metrów, niezagospodarowanej, chcą 800.000 zł.
Domek ładny, dachówka etc. Ale działka nieogrodzona.

Pozdr,

----------


## luczak84

> U nas za domek 150 metrów kwadratowych w stanie deweloperskim do wykończenia, na działce 700 metrów, niezagospodarowanej, chcą 800.000 zł.
> Domek ładny, dachówka etc. Ale działka nieogrodzona.
> 
> Pozdr,



Masakra - tyle mogę powiedzieć...

----------


## HenoK

> U nas za domek 150 metrów kwadratowych w stanie deweloperskim do wykończenia, na działce 700 metrów, niezagospodarowanej, chcą 800.000 zł.
> Domek ładny, dachówka etc. Ale działka nieogrodzona.


A ile za dom w takim stanie byłbyś skłonny zapłacić ?

----------


## slawe

Witam ,przyglądam się waszej rozmowie o kupnie domów od dewelopera , sam zastanawiam się nad taką opcją .Dostałem ofertę na 1/2 domu-bliżniak o pow.260 m2 (z garażem 32 m2) Działka ok.800 m ,ogrodzona z tyłu i po bokach siatką , z przodu ogr,murowane i otynkowane ,  wypełnienie z desek , furtka ,brama przesówna .Wykonane podjazdy i chodniki z kostki .Dom przykryty blachodachówka,podbitka, dwa balkony , ocieplony ,otynkowany i pomalowany , wykonane tarasy ( 40m2) ,szambo , zakopana butla na gaz. Wewnątrz - ocieplony poddasze + karton-gips , instalacje -elektryczna , telefoniczna-internetowa,alarm z osprzętem,inst. odkurzacza centralnego ,rozprowadzone rury do ogrzewania kominkowego , inst CO. i wodna razem z podłogówką,kanalizacja  ,okna plastykowe,drzwi wejściowe antywłamaniowe ,bama garażowa , wszystko otynkowane .Brakuje pieca ,kaloryferów ,drzwi wewnętrznych  .Bardzo ciekawa dworkowa architektura , w naszym stylu  .Cena za dom razem z działką  650 tyś .( myślę że jeszcze do małej negocjacji  ,27 km od W-wy. Dodam , że jestem na etapie przygotowań do rozpoczęcia budowy domu o podobnej wielkości ok 240 m2 na działce 2600 m2  ( mam wszystkie pozwolenia ).Wydaje mi się , że cena jest całkiem interesująca ,zastanawiam się nawet nad tym ,żeby sprzedać działkę i kupić ten dom.Przy odrobinie szczęścia ( dobra cena i w miarę szybka sprzedaż ) potrzebowałbym tylko trochę kredytu na wykończenie w środku i można mieszkać .Co myślićie o tym bliżniaku i cenie ? Pozdrawiam    :Wink2:

----------


## heops

budowa domu 200 m kw, własna działka,  gotówka 30k. Mało nie? Ale wiem że będzie dobrze. Kto nie wierzy?

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> budowa domu 200 m kw, własna działka,  gotówka 30k. Mało nie? Ale wiem że będzie dobrze. Kto nie wierzy?


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Każdy chciałby wybudować dom tanio,szybko,ładnie.Niestety to nie idzie w parze,zawsze trzeba z czegoś zrezygnować.Ty decydujesz z czego.   :Wink2:

----------


## adamobar39

ZMIENIAJĄC TROCHĘ TEMAT MOŻE KTOŚ MI POMOŻE .. ZAMÓWIŁEM BETON W FIRMIE  X ALE SZUKAŁEM LEPSZEJ CENY I ZNALAZŁEM W FIRMIE Y PO CZYM PO 2 GODZINACH ODMÓWIŁEM OSOBIŚCIE I MAILEM LECZ PO DWÓCH DNIACH BETON Z FIRMY X PRZYJECHAŁ WYLANO GO A PO 15 MIN PRZYJECHAL BETON Z FIRMY Y ZA KTÓRY ZAPŁACIŁEM CO ROBIĆ FIRMA X PRZYSYŁA MI FAKTURĘ DO ZAPŁATY A BETON  BYŁ ODMÓWIONY MOŻE KTOŚ TO PRZEŻYŁ

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> ZMIENIAJĄC TROCHĘ TEMAT MOŻE KTOŚ MI POMOŻE .. ZAMÓWIŁEM BETON W FIRMIE  X ALE SZUKAŁEM LEPSZEJ CENY I ZNALAZŁEM W FIRMIE Y PO CZYM PO 2 GODZINACH ODMÓWIŁEM OSOBIŚCIE I MAILEM LECZ PO DWÓCH DNIACH BETON Z FIRMY X PRZYJECHAŁ WYLANO GO A PO 15 MIN PRZYJECHAL BETON Z FIRMY Y ZA KTÓRY ZAPŁACIŁEM CO ROBIĆ FIRMA X PRZYSYŁA MI FAKTURĘ DO ZAPŁATY A BETON  BYŁ ODMÓWIONY MOŻE KTOŚ TO PRZEŻYŁ


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nie napisałeś jak i przez kogo została przyjęta "grucha".Mniemam ,że ekipa a osobie przyjmującej firma x oznajmiła,że przywieźli wcześniej zamówiony beton,czyli nie płacić i czekać na ruch firmy x.Zapewne sprawę skieruje do sądu.Bazując na tym,że firma x wprowadziła w błąd osobę przyjmującą beton,powinieneś powołać ją na świadka wraz z osobami potwierdzającymi zdarzenie. Jeśli zapłacisz i to ty pozwiesz firmę czeka ciebie większa nerwówka,bo mimo wszystko w naszych sądach lepiej się bronić,niż skarżyć.
Jeśli nie masz potwierdzenia - kopii maila,to przydadzą się świadkowie twojego "ustnego" zerwania umowy z firmą x ,bo umowa ustna obowiązuje.
A tak w ogóle to mogłeś postarać się ,żeby firma y gotowy beton sprzedała kolejnemu oczekującemu.Miałbyś ewentualnie niewiele "w plecy"(  :Roll:  no i zamiast szukać rozwiązania na Forum,powinieneś wybrać się do prawnika).
Wiedząc jak opieszałe są nasze sądy,sprawa się będzie ciągnąć,więc nie panikuj,masz czas.Jak przegrasz to się odwołasz i znowu masz czas, więc pakuj pieniądze w budowę,bo przy ewentualnej twojej przegranej zdążysz wybudować swój dom i będziesz mógł na spokojnie uzbierać odpowiednią kwotę na zapłacenie firmie x.Życzę powodzenia.   :Wink2:

----------


## e.jacek

nieeee..nooooo - ciekawy przypadek...   :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## Staska

Odnośnie eokifibera tymi recami zrobionego. Do papy z papieru można dodać nie dużą ilość cementu. Toto po stwardnieniu jest lekkie, ciepłe i niebędzie sie bało wilgoci..

----------


## ruman

Witam. Mam wielki dylemant, a mianowicie budować się czy nie. Mam w ręku 300tyś złotych i mysle o domku. Oczywiście małym i tanim. Niestety muszę kupić działkę, które w naszej okolicy ( W-M) kosztują około 70 zł za metr. Jeśli chodzi o budowę mogę bardzo dużo zaoszczędzić od etapu instalacjii. Instalacja elektryczna i praktycznie całe wykończenie wnętrza będe miał zrobione za "darmo" - oczywiście chodzi o robociznę. Instalacja CO za połowę ceny. Bardzo bym prosił o wszelkie opinie i porady. Pozdrawiam Paweł.

----------


## beti,kris,mimi

> Witam. Mam wielki dylemant, a mianowicie budować się czy nie. Mam w ręku 300tyś złotych i mysle o domku. Oczywiście małym i tanim. Niestety muszę kupić działkę, które w naszej okolicy ( W-M) kosztują około 70 zł za metr. Jeśli chodzi o budowę mogę bardzo dużo zaoszczędzić od etapu instalacjii. Instalacja elektryczna i praktycznie całe wykończenie wnętrza będe miał zrobione za "darmo" - oczywiście chodzi o robociznę. Instalacja CO za połowę ceny. Bardzo bym prosił o wszelkie opinie i porady. Pozdrawiam Paweł.


chłopie ja nie wiem nad czym ty się zastanawiasz  :Roll:   :ohmy:  

nawet pomyślałam że ten Twój post to jakiś żart, albo jakaś prowokacja  :cool:

----------


## HenoK

Niektórzy wierzą, że można dom wybudować bardzo tanio :
http://biznes.onet.pl/0,1937688,wiadomosci.html



> Waldemar K. zainwestował pieniądze z obligacji w firmę, która ma zamiar opatentować metodę, która pozwoli zbudować 150-metrowy dom w stanie surowym za zaledwie 20 tys. zł.


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 
Chociaż, kto wie ? Np. dom o takiej konstrukcji nie powinien kosztować więcej :
http://www.bryla.pl/bryla/1,85300,56...tyropianu.html

----------


## grzyba

Podkarpacie. Zrobione tynki, drzwi zewnętrzne, brama garażowa, elektryka, gaz, woda CO, wylewki - 200 tys. (bez działki). Siporex+12 cm styropian, blachodachówka ruuuki. Brakuje jeszcze ocieplenia stropu i kartongipsów na skosach.

----------


## Lopesjus

> budowa domu 200 m kw, własna działka,  gotówka 30k. Mało nie? Ale wiem że będzie dobrze. Kto nie wierzy?


Te 30k to "inglisz poundy"? Wtedy na stan surowy może wystarczy, jeśli złotówki, to nawet na działkę może zabraknąć...

----------


## Albaba

zastanawiamy sie nad budowa domu - ok 120 m powierzchni mieszkalnej, mamy juz dzialke (nie uzbrojona) pod wroclawiem.Na okolo reklamuja ze materialy budowlane tanieja,wiec pomyslelismy ze moze to dobry moment na rozpoczecie. Czy ktos moze sie orientuje jaka kasa musze dysponowac, aby zamknac stan surowy we wroclawiu??
z gory dziekuje za pomocne rary

----------


## mytnik78

witam mam do kupienia działkę na którą mnie będzie stać (czytaj nie mam innej możliwości) lecz jest wąska 15,7 warunki zabudowy określone są na 3m od sąsiada 7 m od drogi czyli zostaje 5,7 i szer. do 10,8 m a wysokość 6m czy coś można zrobić lub zmienić warunki zabudowy i czy to trwa 6 miesięcy poproszę o pomoc czy muszę jednak zrezygnować z budowy domu a ha stoi tam już domek na podmurówce wys. 1m o wymiarach 5,3#6 wys.4m płaski dach z piwnicą i garażem na poziomie -1 można to by przebudować lecz nie dostawie piętra bo mnie ograniczają warunki zabudowy no i jest  warunek zabudowy dotyczący budowy domu a nie rozbudowy, ten domek teraz przylega z 2 stron do innych domów jeden na wysokość jest taki sam a drugi ma około 8,5 m najchętniej bym trochę rozbudował w bok i po całości dał piętro ale czy się zgodzą i jak długo się czeka na zmianę warunków w gminie powiedziano że ta wysokość to średnia zabudowań

----------


## Vafel

> witam mam do kupienia działkę na którą mnie będzie stać (czytaj nie mam innej możliwości) lecz jest wąska 15,7 warunki zabudowy określone są na 3m od sąsiada 7 m od drogi czyli zostaje 5,7 i szer. do 10,8 m a wysokość 6m czy coś można zrobić lub zmienić warunki zabudowy i czy to trwa 6 miesięcy poproszę o pomoc czy muszę jednak zrezygnować z budowy domu a ha stoi tam już domek na podmurówce wys. 1m o wymiarach 5,3#6 wys.4m płaski dach z piwnicą i garażem na poziomie -1 można to by przebudować lecz nie dostawie piętra bo mnie ograniczają warunki zabudowy no i jest  warunek zabudowy dotyczący budowy domu a nie rozbudowy, ten domek teraz przylega z 2 stron do innych domów jeden na wysokość jest taki sam a drugi ma około 8,5 m najchętniej bym trochę rozbudował w bok i po całości dał piętro ale czy się zgodzą i jak długo się czeka na zmianę warunków w gminie powiedziano że ta wysokość to średnia zabudowań


Nie odpowiem Ci, bo nie mam pojęcia. 

Zadam Ci za to inne pytanie. Jak to co napisałeś powyżej ma się do tematu tego wątku?

Dziękuję.

----------


## metii

> zastanawiamy sie nad budowa domu - ok 120 m powierzchni mieszkalnej, mamy juz dzialke (nie uzbrojona) pod wroclawiem.Na okolo reklamuja ze materialy budowlane tanieja,wiec pomyslelismy ze moze to dobry moment na rozpoczecie. Czy ktos moze sie orientuje jaka kasa musze dysponowac, aby zamknac stan surowy we wroclawiu??
> z gory dziekuje za pomocne rary


Witam!
My postawiliśmy dom pod Wrocławiem, 120m powierzchni użytkowej. Mieliśmy swoją działkę również nie uzbrojoną. Obecnie mamy stan surowy otwarty, zadaszony dachówką, bez okien i drzwi. Wyniosło nas to około 96 tys. z tym, że budowaliśmy sami, także odpadły nam koszty robocizny.

pozdrawiam

----------


## dorotkab12

witam 


tak czytam wasze wypowiedzi i dochodze do wniosku,ze wiekszosc z was  bez kredytu by nic nie ruszyla  :big grin:  my dostali[my duza dzialke w miejscowosci nadmorskiej i udalo nam sie postawic domek 50m2 z poddaszem uzytkowym za 50 tys. maly niedrogi w utrzymaniu 

zasada taka wujek elektryk zrobil instalacje itd. , glazure, terakote panele kladlismy sami mimo ze nie mielismy o tym pojecia. powoli wszystko szlo do przodu a teraz mieszkamy i jestesmy szczesliwi. po pracy jechalismy na budowe i co moglismy robilismy sami badz ojcowie i znajomi nam pomagali 

Nie wazne jak dla kogos wyglada NASZ dom wazne ze jest nasz bez kredytów, ktos moze stwierdzic ze Nasz dom nie jest ladny ma prawo mu sie nie podobac.

----------


## TomiVW

mam takie pytanko. mam możliwość kupienia gazobetonu w dobrej cenie ale bez faktury, czy potrzebna jest mi ona? jeśli tak to będziemy musieli zapłacić ok1zł za każdego pustaka. A tak przy okazji może ma ktoś namiary na tanie materiały budowlane....?

----------


## seba74p

> mam takie pytanko. mam możliwość kupienia gazobetonu w dobrej cenie ale bez faktury, czy potrzebna jest mi ona? jeśli tak to będziemy musieli zapłacić ok1zł za każdego pustaka. A tak przy okazji może ma ktoś namiary na tanie materiały budowlane....?


Witam. 
Nie wiem skąd jesteś ale jeżeli mieszkasz niedaleko zachodniej granicy to informuję Cię, że właśnie zaczęły się jesienne wyprzedaże materiałów budowlanych w Niemczech. Ceny  bloczków gazobetonowych, klei czy dachówki są o wiele, wiele tańsze niż u nas. O jakości nie wspomnę. 
Kilka  kilometrów  za Guben w stronę Frankfurtu jest duża hurtownia, obsługa w języku polskim i transport na dogodnych warunkach.

----------


## birk09

Seba mógłbyś podać gdzie dokładnie znajduje się ta hurtownia

----------


## melanrz

Teraz moje pytanie. Region Łódzki, dokładniej okolice Łodzi. Dysponuję kwotą max 140 tys. i gruntem (co prawda nie moim ale rodzice powiedzieli, ze jak mam sprzedac dzialke swoja(stad te 140 tysiecy) i szukac domu do remontu gdzies na wsiach to wola zebym na ich dzialce sie pobudowal). Kwestie wykonczenia domu robilbym sam wraz z wujkiem, czyli glazury, gładzie, tynki itd... Instalacje CO zrobilby mi drugi wujek :smile:  Sprawy geodezyjne zalatwilby mi ojciec(geodeta), jak i rowniez jego znajomy projektant, czy tez kierownictwo budowy. Kwestie elektryczne rowniez zrobilby wujek (z tym ze mojej drugiej polowki :big tongue: )... Moje pytanie brzmi, czy z takimi pieniedzmi jestem w stanie wybudowac dom? Oczywiscie mowie tu o domu, w ktorym moglbym zamieszkac.... Domek nie duzy na dwie, osoby(ew. + dziecko), najlepiej z poddaszem uzytkowym, wiec moze byc to i ok 60m2. Moze byc to rowniez dom w technologii szkieletowej czy tez z bali... Nie wiem poprostu co tansze, jakie sa roznice i czy w ogole sie da...

----------


## Vafel

Według mnie się nie da. 

To znaczy da się, ale będzie to domek 60 m2 i baaaardzo pooszczędzany, czyli po prostu tandetny...

----------


## edziol

Witam to teraz moje pytanie.
Dysponuje gruntem w niedalekiej przyszłości chciał bym budowac dom, a mianowicie chodzi o domek parterowy do 100 m nie podpiwniczony z dachem dwspadowycm.Będe dysponował kwotą około 180 tyś materiały większośc będzie kupowana bez watu czy przy tych środkach jest możliwośc postawienia takiego domku??
Pozdrawiam

----------


## melanrz

wydaje mi sie ze pytanie identyczne z moim... Da sie ale tandetnie...

----------


## kris7109

witam   :cool:  Czemu uważacie że się nie da postawić domu ok 100 m za 140-150 tyś.Chciałbym  przypomnieć historię KODIEGO .Jemu też mówiono że się nie da.I co?Dało się  :Lol:

----------


## Vafel

Może nie do końca precyzyjnie się wyraziłem...

Pisząc, że moim zdaniem nie da się miałem na myśli to, że na 1000 osób, które spróbują może jedna lub dwie wybudują w tej cenie. I to będą te osoby, które same mnóstwo (prawie wszystko - jak Kodi) zrobią na budowie i dodatkowo będą miały jeszcze dostęp do tańszych materiałów...

Czyli, jeżeli masz:
- stryjka murarza
- ojca dekarza
- wujka elektryka
- szwagra hydraulika
- ciotkę właścicielkę hurtowni budowlanej
- babkę szefową hurtowni instalacyjnej
- pięciu kuzynów, którym się nudzi i baaardzo chcą Ci pomóc na budowie
- sam masz mnóstwo czasu i zapału do pracy na budowie

i dodatkowo:

- wybierzesz prosty, mały i tani w budowie domek
- masz korzystne warunki gruntowe na działce (nie żadne torfy, skarpy itp.)
- masz blisko wszystkie media i drogę dojazdową

to może Ci się udać.

Im więcej z powyższych warunków spełniasz, tym większa szansa, że uda Ci się wybudować za 140 tys. zł.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## basia228

A dlaczego tandetnie? Postawiłam domek z porotermu plus dachówka ceramiczna - stan surowy bez okien 146 tys. łącznie z papierami. Edziol, spokojnie Ci wystarczy (mówimy oczywiście o stanie surowym). Mój domek ma 170 m - z użytkowym poddaszem. W cenie 180 tys. będę miała stan surowy zamknięty z wypasioną drewnianą stolarką. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## basia228

Wszystko robiły u mnie 2 ekipy górali - jedni byli od murarki, drudzy od dachu. Sama jedynie zamawiałam materiały.

----------


## Vafel

Ja swój stan surowy zamknięty zrobiłem za 130 tys. zł. Ale w tym się nie da jeszcze mieszkać. Potrzeba jeszcze minimum 100 tys. zł.

----------


## basia228

Oczywiście, cały czas miałam na myśli stan surowy. Nie wyobrażam sobie,żeby za tą sumę (180) można było się wprowadzic, no chyba, że wszystko robi się własnoręcznie.

----------


## piotrulex

> Ja swój stan surowy zamknięty zrobiłem za 130 tys. zł. Ale w tym się nie da jeszcze mieszkać. Potrzeba jeszcze minimum 100 tys. zł.


nasz do wprowadzenia kosztowal kolo 230 tysi - projekt w podpisie

byl to zdecydowanie trudniejszy czas lecz calkowita murarka, ocieplanie, tynkowanie - robota praktycznie za friko

----------


## melanrz

sam juz nie wiem powiem wam... Czy pchac sie w budowe domu majac 140 tysiec i tak jak napisalem wczesniej garstke znajomosci i rodzinnych majstow, czy tez kupic dom na wsi za 80 tysiecy i pozostale 60 go wyremontowac (od razu mowie, ze wszyskie rzeczy jak plyty k/g, malowanie, gladzie, glazura, sufity itd itd, czyli remont w srodku zrobie sam...)

----------


## ja14

Nie radze pchac sie w remont. Taki stary  dom na wsi to praktycznie stan surowy. Cala wykonczeniowka do wymiany.
Dodatkowo duzo pracy przy demontazu i mozna tez nadziac sie na mine.
A czy da sie wybudowac za 140 tys?
Poczytaj moj dziennik - bedziesz mial jako taka orientacje :wink:

----------


## basia228

Też miałam ten dylemat. W końcu wybrałam budowę i myślę, że dobrze. Co nowe to nowe, zrobisz sobie wszystko po swojemu. W starym ciągle coś będzie się sypać. A jeżeli taki majster z Ciebie, że wiele jesteś w stanie zrobić sam to już nie ma o czym mówić. Zaoszczędzisz na robociźnie kupę kasy. Poza tym nie musisz wszystkiego od razu na błysk wykończyć. Ja bym budowała!

----------


## melanrz

problem w tym, ze starsze domy maja ten klimat...

----------


## basia228

:ohmy:  Zależy o jaki klimacie mówisz. Ja mieszkam teraz w starym. Jeżeli klimatem mozna nazwać złą wentylację, pojawiającą się plesń i wilgoć to fakt, mam tego "klimatu" pod dostatkiem   :Wink2:  Nie moge się już doczekać nowego domu i nowoczesnych rozwiązań.

----------


## toja-wawa

Ja mam nowy dom z klimatem  :wink:  
Kominek, psy, zniszczony parkiet już po 2 latach....

----------


## jaskółeczka

post usunięty przeze mnie.

----------


## Krzysiekkk

:Roll:  hmmmm.... no rzeczywiście przy kwocie 1,2mln PLN też bym ciął koszty. W końcu każda złotówka się liczy... A tu ludzie dyskutują, czy uda się wybudować za 200-300 tys. dom. Ale to może zwykła prowokacja. Tak czy owak pozdrawiam i nie ukrywam... zazdroszczę  :Lol:

----------


## P_R

Witam  ( umieszczm ten post tutaj bo chyba pasuje do tematu )

Planujemy juz od dłuższego czasu budowę domku zarazie jesteśmy po załatwieniu formalności. 

Co mamy: 

Działkę budowlaną ( ogrodzoną z bramą wjazdową ) 
Przyłącza na działce ( woda + prąd ) 

Co brakuje : 

Domu  
projekt na podstawie http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z7.html 
Maksymalnie uproszczony tzn : 
bez tarasu i wnęki przy wejściu ( kształt prostokąt ) 
Okna standartowe wymiary 

z dodatkowych kosztów to przerobione pomieszczenie gospodarcze na kotłownie - eko groszek (wejście od sieni ) 
Zamiast blachodachówki - dachówka betonowa 

ściany będą z bloczków betonowych lub keramzytowych 

Lista prac zrobionych samodzielnie: 
Instalacje : elektryczna , alarmowa , wod-can, parapety wew i zew, stolarka wew. ,malowanie glazura itp , ocieplenie. 

Teraz zasadnicze pytanie ? 

Zostało nieco ponad 200 tyś a chcielibyśmy, aby starczyło na wybudowanie domu. 
tzn . dom do zamieszkania bez kosztów: glazury i typowego wykonczenia np farb itp ale z grzejnikami ,posadzkami, tynkami ,drzwiami, oknami

Czy wystarczy? na podstawie wyceny z tego studia koszt domu to ok 200 tyś część materiałów porównałem cenowo z aktualnymi cenami i nie jest źle, więc jak myślicie? 

Lub co mogę uprościć tak, aby jeszcze obniżyć koszty?

----------


## andre59

> projekt na podstawie http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z7.html 
> Maksymalnie uproszczony tzn : 
> bez tarasu i wnęki przy wejściu ( kształt prostokąt )


Szkoda, taras się przydaje i fajnie wygląda w tym projekcie.




> Zamiast blachodachówki - dachówka betonowa


Trochę mały kąt nachylenia połaci dla dachówki betonowej. Mój majster od dachu twierdzi, że dachówka powinna "wisieć", a nie "leżeć" na dachu. 




> ściany będą z bloczków betonowych lub keramzytowych


Betonowych czy raczej gazobetonowych?




> Zostało nieco ponad 200 tyś a chcielibyśmy, aby starczyło na wybudowanie domu...
> Czy wystarczy?


Powinno wystarczyć, dom ma prostą bryłę więc robocizna nie będzie zbyt droga.

----------


## P_R

Witam

Dzieki za dotychczasowe odpowiedzi , liczę jeszcze na kolejne spostrzeżenia.

Co do tarasu to moze zeczywiscie zostanie wydłuzony dach a taras moze sie kiedyś zrobi  :big grin: 

co do dachu kąt jest nieco większy ze względu na wymogi.

ściany chyba keramzyt jednak ( im więcej o nim czytam tym się bardziej przekonuje )

Pozdrawiam

----------


## prazynka84

Witam Wszystkich!
Proszę o radę - ale szczerze  :smile:  czy dam radę wybudować dom Marysia http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/projekt_domu/marysia/45
tak, żeby za 300 tys go postawić i wykończyć chociaż dół do zamieszkania ? nie wliczając w tą kwotę działki, bo już jest  :smile:  dzięki za opinie  :smile:

----------


## jamaju

> Witam Wszystkich!
> Proszę o radę - ale szczerze  czy dam radę wybudować dom Marysia http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/projekt_domu/marysia/45
> tak, żeby za 300 tys go postawić i wykończyć chociaż dół do zamieszkania ? nie wliczając w tą kwotę działki, bo już jest  dzięki za opinie


Myślę że za taką kwotę można ten dom wybudować. Ale na pytanie czy Ty dasz radę to nikt nie zna odpowiedzi... To zależy od wielu czynników.

----------


## cyma2704

> Witam Wszystkich!
> Proszę o radę - ale szczerze  czy dam radę wybudować dom Marysia http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/projekt_domu/marysia/45
> tak, żeby za 300 tys go postawić i wykończyć chociaż dół do zamieszkania ? nie wliczając w tą kwotę działki, bo już jest  dzięki za opinie


Jeżeli włoży się sporo pracy własnej to możliwe. Zależy jeszcze w jakim rejonie chcesz go zbudować. Koszty robocizny są bardzo różne.

----------


## Lopesjus

> Witam Wszystkich!
> Proszę o radę - ale szczerze  czy dam radę wybudować dom Marysia http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/projekt_domu/marysia/45
> tak, żeby za 300 tys go postawić i wykończyć chociaż dół do zamieszkania ? nie wliczając w tą kwotę działki, bo już jest  dzięki za opinie


dasz radę. Uważaj na "podrażacze" - mam podobne  drzwi wejściowe - łukowata góra to koszt standardowych drzwi x2...(http://www.domnahoryzoncie.pl/klub/p...s=Galeria_7379)
Powinno udać się RAZEM z górą (zmieścić w 300 kPLN). Kończenie poddasza po parterze? Zrób GK równocześnie z parterem, inaczej cały kurz będziesz mieć na dole

----------


## prazynka84

no to naprawdę podnieśliście mnie na duchu  :smile:  jest światełko w tunelu  :smile:  jak będę po, to napiszę czy dało radę czy nie   :Lol:

----------


## kris75

Witam
Buduję dom o pow. użytk. 110 m + garaż 18 m
Na dziś mam SSO, wydałem 104 tys. (prawie wszystko robiły firmy)
Planuje się zmieścić w 250 tys. zł, co jest bardzo realne.
Wykonawców do tej pory wybierałem na zasadzie przetargu tj. składałem wszystkim (min 5 wykonawcą) założenia idostawałem oferty. Nie kierując się zawsze najtańszą ofertą.
Pozdrawiam
[/img]

----------


## k i a

> Witam
> Buduję dom o pow. użytk. 110 m + garaż 18 m
> Na dziś mam SSO, wydałem 104 tys. (prawie wszystko robiły firmy)
> Planuje się zmieścić w 250 tys. zł, co jest bardzo realne.
> Wykonawców do tej pory wybierałem na zasadzie przetargu tj. składałem wszystkim (min 5 wykonawcą) założenia idostawałem oferty. Nie kierując się zawsze najtańszą ofertą.
> Pozdrawiam
> [/img]


a jaki to domek jesli to nie tajemnic tzn. jaki projekt??? bo ja tez sie zastanawiam jaki bedzie koszt budowy naszego  :Confused:

----------


## Kasia242

Uwazam ze nie moze być mowy o tanim budowaniu,skoro za dom 100 m.kw.w stanie ssz,nie starcza 200 tyś.  :Lol:  
Moim zdaniem pytrania w stylu-czy uda mi sie zbudować dom x za kwote y ,sa bez sensu.
Tanio budować to nie oznacza ,wziąść kredyt,zrobic kastingi,wybierac wzgl. tani projekt...to duzo za mało.
Drzwi wejsciowe za 5tys. ,albo wyposażenie łazienki za 4-5 tyś to takze nie jest tanie budowanie  :smile:  .
Pokój mozna wykończyć ,ze scianami i podłogami do zamieszkania za 1000 zł,ale można za 5000.  :smile:  
Ci co naprawdę chca tanio budować to pewnie wiedzą o co chodzi.
Ja nie wiem czy mojemu dziecku inaczej by się mieszkało w pokoju wytapetowanym tapetą za 100 zł/metr+robocizna +deska na podłodze....ale wiem że pokój z gustownymi panelami za 30 zł/m +wlasna robocizna i sciany wymalowane(kazdy samodzielnie może pomalować) nobilesem za 60 zł to także moze być piękny i z gustem oddany pokój-jedyna róznica to poziom gotówki której pozbyliśmy się z konta  :smile:  
A to tylko przykładzik jeden z tysiąca  :smile:  Natomiast oszczedności albo raczej racjonalne wykorzystywanie pieniedzy na etapie sso to juz naprawde można poczynić znaczne.Są na forum na to przykłady.

----------


## sipatka

Zgadzam się całkowicie z front247. Dodam tylko, że czasami za ogromne pieniądze i tak można mieć tandetnie i bez gustu w domu. Wybudowanie niedrogo domu to wcale nie znaczy tandetnie (i za wielkie pieniądze można dostać przysłowiowe g...o w papierku).
Sztuką jest kupić niedrogo a dobre.  I to już nie każdy potrafi.

----------


## Kasia242

> Zgadzam się całkowicie z front247. Dodam tylko, że czasami za ogromne pieniądze i tak można mieć tandetnie i bez gustu w domu. Wybudowanie niedrogo domu to wcale nie znaczy tandetnie (i za wielkie pieniądze można dostać przysłowiowe g...o w papierku).
> Sztuką jest kupić niedrogo a dobre.  I to już nie każdy potrafi.


Swiete słowa  :smile:  
Naprawde ładnie i estetycznie wykończone wnetrze absolutnie nie zależy od ceny poszczególnych elementów  :smile:  ,złudzenie jakim ulegaja kupujacy np. kafelki do łazienki,meble,jest na porzadku dziennym.
Funkcjonalność,kolorystyka,aranż -to cechy wystarczające do stworzenia bardzo taniego i ładnego pomieszczenia.
Niekiedy myśle ze lepiej wydać kase na projektanta wnętrz dać mu do łapy 10 tyś i kazać w tej cenie wykończyć powiedzmy 3 pokoje (dobóra materiałów,kolorystyka ,aranz)
Samo wydawanie dużych kwot na poszczególne elementy,jak np podłoga,drzwi wejsciowe,drogie kafelki czy drogie farby absolutnie nie gwarantują tzw, Igły...za to gwarantują że pieniądze wyparują natychmiast.
Dlatego uważam że tanie budowanie wymaga jedynie chęci i myślenia ..
Nieraz zastanawiałem się dlaczego w europie zachodniej(Niemcy,Francja,Anglia),ludzie kompletnie nie zwracają uwagi na szczegóły typu ,,jaka farba(firma),,, lub jakie plytki(drogie-tanie),lub czy gdzies tam szpachel jest idealnie gładki ...liczy się ogólny klimat i aranż  :smile:  
Normalny człowiek nie chodzi po budowie z halogenem i nie ogląda gładzi pod lupą na poziomie mikronów  :Lol:  -W Polsce to norma,  :ohmy:  
Ale chyba troszke zboczyłem z tematu  :smile:  
pozdrawiam

----------


## mysza223

> Napisał sipatka
> 
> Zgadzam się całkowicie z front247. Dodam tylko, że czasami za ogromne pieniądze i tak można mieć tandetnie i bez gustu w domu. Wybudowanie niedrogo domu to wcale nie znaczy tandetnie (i za wielkie pieniądze można dostać przysłowiowe g...o w papierku).
> Sztuką jest kupić niedrogo a dobre.  I to już nie każdy potrafi.
> 
> 
> Swiete słowa  
> Naprawde ładnie i estetycznie wykończone wnetrze absolutnie nie zależy od ceny poszczególnych elementów  ,złudzenie jakim ulegaja kupujacy np. kafelki do łazienki,meble,jest na porzadku dziennym.
> Funkcjonalność,kolorystyka,aranż -to cechy wystarczające do stworzenia bardzo taniego i ładnego pomieszczenia.
> ...


Dokładnie tak

----------


## madziarek2

Stan surowy zamknięty naszego domku wyniósł nas 155.000zł z tym, że stawiała go firma, w związku z tym mam pytane odnośnie kosztów wykończenia jak myślicie czy zmieściłabym się w 120.000tys. zł? Domek liczy 120m2, przy czym sami byśmy wykonali większość prac oprócz kładzenia glazury. Standard domku na średnim poziomie.

----------


## niczka

Witam!
Jestem świerzakiem na tym forum, ale postanowiłam się odważyć i napisać o moich planach i poprosić o radę czy jest sens rozpoczynać taką budowę.
Mianowicie bardzo ale to bardzo chcielibysmy z mezem miec własny kat, chocby najmniejszy, ciany ale własny.
I sprawy mają się tak: Mamy własna działkę, ogrodzoną. Znależlismy projekt domu ktory by nam odpowiadał, tylko zastanawiamy sie czy ten kosztorys nie jest zanizony: http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/chatka/index.php  Moje pytanie brzmi czy bylibyśmy w stanie postawić taki domek mieszcząc sie w 100 tysiącach. Zakładaja że mąż zajmie sie elektryka (elektryk), no i malowanie, położenie płytek i drobne prace wykona szwagier?
Co sądzicie o tym projekcie?  
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/chatka/index.php

Pozdrawiam i czekam z niecierpliwością na opinie.

----------


## sipatka

> Witam!
> Jestem świerzakiem na tym forum, ale postanowiłam się odważyć i napisać o moich planach i poprosić o radę czy jest sens rozpoczynać taką budowę.
> Mianowicie bardzo ale to bardzo chcielibysmy z mezem miec własny kat, chocby najmniejszy, ciany ale własny.
> I sprawy mają się tak: Mamy własna działkę, ogrodzoną. Znależlismy projekt domu ktory by nam odpowiadał, tylko zastanawiamy sie czy ten kosztorys nie jest zanizony: http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/chatka/index.php  Moje pytanie brzmi czy bylibyśmy w stanie postawić taki domek mieszcząc sie w 100 tysiącach. Zakładaja że mąż zajmie sie elektryka (elektryk), no i malowanie, położenie płytek i drobne prace wykona szwagier?
> Co sądzicie o tym projekcie?  
> http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/chatka/index.php
> 
> Pozdrawiam i czekam z niecierpliwością na opinie.


Wg mnie nie ma mowy chyba że jesteście producentem materiałów budowlanych.

----------


## Lopesjus

polecam lekturę poniższego wątku:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/jak-zbudo...owy,t76116.htm

----------


## prazynka84

> polecam lekturę poniższego wątku:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/jak-zbudo...owy,t76116.htm


no tak tylko ten wpis pochodzi z 2006 roku, a od tego czasu troszkę się pozmieniało   :cool:

----------


## Lopesjus

> polecam lekturę poniższego wątku:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/jak-zbudo...owy,t76116.htm
> 
> 
> no tak tylko ten wpis pochodzi z 2006 roku, a od tego czasu troszkę się pozmieniało


autor wątku prowadzi wpisy na bieżąco. W 2006 roku zrobił tylko stan "zero", a SSO zakończył w 2007. Nadal "wykańcza"
Poza tym, ceny nie zmieniły się jakoś drastycznie, należy też wziąć pod uwagę, że SSO to nie cały dom...

----------


## an-bud

Aby budować trzeba wiedzieć
aby dobrze budować trzeba dużo wiedzieć
aby tanio i dobrze zbudować trzeba bardzo dużo wiedzieć, czytać i się nauczyć 

ps. ciężko jest nawet* tylko* policzyć koszty   :Wink2: 




> Witam! 
> Jestem świerzakiem na tym forum, ale postanowiłam się odważyć i napisać o moich planach i poprosić o radę czy jest sens rozpoczynać taką budowę. 
> Mianowicie bardzo ale to bardzo chcielibysmy z mezem miec własny kat, chocby najmniejszy, ciany ale własny. 
> I sprawy mają się tak: Mamy własna działkę, ogrodzoną. Znależlismy projekt domu ktory by nam odpowiadał, tylko zastanawiamy sie czy ten kosztorys nie jest zanizony: http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/chatka/index.php Moje pytanie brzmi czy bylibyśmy w stanie postawić taki domek mieszcząc sie w 100 tysiącach. Zakładaja że mąż zajmie sie elektryka (elektryk), no i malowanie, położenie płytek i drobne prace wykona szwagier? 
> Co sądzicie o tym projekcie? 
> http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/chatka/index.php 
> 
> Pozdrawiam i czekam z niecierpliwością na opinie.


Ciemno to widzę z tak małym nakładem własnej pracy.

zobacz tu   :Wink2:   jest tam też opis podobnego domku http://forum.muratordom.pl/drogi-dom...ym,t182362.htm

----------


## Lopesjus

> Ciemno to widzę z tak małym nakładem własnej pracy.
> 
> zobacz tu    jest tam też opis podobnego domku http://forum.muratordom.pl/drogi-dom...ym,t182362.htm


Chciałem tylko pokazać, że niektórzy próbują. Cen materiałów nie przeskoczysz, ale sporo można zaoszczędzić. Na swój dom wydaliśmy ok 400 000 PLN (160m2 użytkowej i do końca ciągle brakuje), więc w cuda nie wierzę. Wątek przez mnie cytowany to jeden wielki kompromis, pomijając fakt, że mijają już 4 lata budowy. Niemniej przy dużym wkładzie własnej pracy, można sporo zaoszczędzić.

----------


## ja14

O! Widze, ze o mnie mowa :Smile: 
Spiesze wyjasnic, ze dlugi czas budowy tylko czesciowo wynika z przyjetego systemu budowy a w wiekszej czesci z innych czynnikow  nie zwiazanych w ogole z budowa. Np przez ostatni rok budowa wlasciwie stala.
Ceny materialow ostatnio znaczaco spadly i oceniam, ze sa o okolo 10% nizsze niz w okresie gdy ja kupowalem.
Co do kompromisow to dla mnie nie sa to zadne wyrzeczenia i na pewno wole to niz kredyt na 30 lat i ciagly strach przed utrata pracy.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## an-bud

> Napisał an-bud
> 
> 
> Ciemno to widzę z tak małym nakładem własnej pracy.
> 
> zobacz tu    jest tam też opis podobnego domku http://forum.muratordom.pl/drogi-dom...ym,t182362.htm
> 
> 
> Chciałem tylko pokazać, że niektórzy próbują. Cen materiałów nie przeskoczysz, ale sporo można zaoszczędzić. Na swój dom wydaliśmy ok 400 000 PLN (160m2 użytkowej i do końca ciągle brakuje), więc w cuda nie wierzę. Wątek przez mnie cytowany to jeden wielki kompromis, pomijając fakt, że mijają już 4 lata budowy. Niemniej przy dużym wkładzie własnej pracy, można sporo zaoszczędzić.


Moje koszty do tej pory wyszły około sześćdziesiąt tyś. zł. (razem z działką) Mieszkałem kilka dni po zakupie, bez prądu,wody (znaczy studnia była) ale do picia woziłem 40km   :Wink2:  
ps. 50% ścian przemurowałem   :Wink2:   moje ogrzewanie kosztowało tysiąc zł. CW około czterysta zł. itd.   :Wink2:  

Domek około 70 - pare m2 można bardzo tanio, ale parterówkę. Trzeba znać technologię aby wybrać tańsze rozwiązania (np: wiązary deskowe)
Można pomyśleć o innym podejściu np: materiały z odzysku na stan surowy, może i zamknięty   :Wink2:   Potrzeba jest matką wynalazku   :Lol: 

ps. kupiłem dachówkę *bo stara* za 1500zł (tysiącpięćset zł) lepsza od nowej, nowa na mój dach by wyszła jakieś czterdzieści tyś. zł.   :Wink2:  [/b]

----------


## niczka

Moż ktoś doradzi lub poleci projekt domu bardzo taniego w budowie, maksymlnie do 80m2. Ważne,żeby były trzy sypialnie (mogą być małe) oraz salon.

----------


## an-bud

> Moż ktoś doradzi lub poleci projekt domu bardzo taniego w budowie, maksymlnie do 80m2. Ważne,żeby były trzy sypialnie (mogą być małe) oraz salon.


http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...20&IdKolekcji=

----------


## niczka

A co sądzicie o tym projekcie? 
http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Dom...idp,12035.html
Myślicie,że będzie tani w budowie? Jaki może być szacunkowy koszt stanu surowego zamknietego?

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Może warto byłoby zapytać w biurze, które go stworzyło?

----------


## Lopesjus

> A co sądzicie o tym projekcie? 
> http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Dom...idp,12035.html
> Myślicie,że będzie tani w budowie? Jaki może być szacunkowy koszt stanu surowego zamknietego?


Generalnie, wygląda nieskomplikowanie, poproś pracownię projektową o ślepy kosztorys (powinni oferować go standardowo)
Moim zdaniem, tani dom to taki:
- bez poddasza użytkowego (powierzchnia na parterze jest tańsza w budowie)
- bez schodów
- ma jeden komin
- nie ma balkonów
- ma typowa stolarkę
- ma dach dwuspadowy
- o zwartym układzie funkcjonalnym
Pomijam kwestie wykonawstwa, wkładu własnego, pokazuję jedynie kilka prostych metod.
Dodam jeszcze, że sam budowałem dom, który ma dwa kominy, połamany dach, schody, poddasze i nietypową stolarkę... na szczęście nie było balkonów

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> Moim zdaniem, tani dom to taki:
> - bez poddasza użytkowego (powierzchnia na parterze jest tańsza w budowie)


Oj, to wcale nie jest takie oczywiste... Niejedna dyskusja parterówka vs z poddaszem się tu toczyła...




> - ma jeden komin


Im mniej kominów, tym lepiej. Najlepiej wcale bez kominów!  :wink: 




> - nie ma balkonów
> - ma dach dwuspadowy


Jasna sprawa!




> - ma typowa stolarkę


Lepiej możliwie dużo okien powymieniać na fiksy.

----------


## Hugo26

> Moim zdaniem, tani dom to taki:
> - bez poddasza użytkowego (powierzchnia na parterze jest tańsza w budowie)


nie zgodzę się z Tobą
policz za ile wybudujesz dom parterowy np o pow 150m2 a za ile dom z uzytkowym poddaszem o tej samej powierzchni. Zauwaz ze taka parterówka ma duzo wiekszy dach oraz duzo większą powierzchnię zabudowy. W utrzymaniu również parterówka jest znacznie droższa (ogrzewanie znacznie mniej ekonomiczne)
pozdro

----------


## prazynka84

> nie zgodzę się z Tobą
> policz za ile wybudujesz dom parterowy np o pow 150m2 a za ile dom z uzytkowym poddaszem o tej samej powierzchni. Zauwaz ze taka parterówka ma duzo wiekszy dach oraz duzo większą powierzchnię zabudowy. W utrzymaniu również parterówka jest znacznie droższa (ogrzewanie znacznie mniej ekonomiczne)
> pozdro


dokładnie  :smile:  dach to mnóstwo kasy, a więc lepiej z nim nie szaleć  :smile:

----------


## Lopesjus

> nie zgodzę się z Tobą
> policz za ile wybudujesz dom parterowy np o pow 150m2 a za ile dom z użytkowym poddaszem o tej samej powierzchni. Zauwaz ze taka parterówka ma duzo wiekszy dach oraz du  zo większą powierzchnię zabudowy. W utrzymaniu również parterówka jest znacznie droższa (ogrzewanie znacznie mniej ekonomiczne)
> pozdro
> 			
> 		
> 
> dokładnie  dach to mnóstwo kasy, a więc lepiej z nim nie szaleć


No to policzmy:
- poddasze użytkowe - skomplikowana, droga i ciężka więźba, której montaż SAMEMU nie wchodzi w rachubę
- parterówka - dużo tańsza więźba z wiązarów, można ją zrobić SAMEMU na budowie
- strop - bez komentarza. W parterówce podwieszamy sufit GK. Jest droższy niż tynk na suficie, to fakt, ale kilka razy tańszy niż strop
- pokrycie dachowe: proste wyliczenie dla dachu kopertowego, nachylenie 45 stopni dla poddasza użytkowego, 20 stopni dla parterówki. Dom na planie kwadratu 10m, powierzchnia dachu dla poddasza  użytkowego (PU) ok 140m2, powierzchnia UŻYTKOWA domu to ok 133m2 + koszt schodów. Analogicznie, dla parterówki o boku pierwiastek ze 133m2 ~ 11,5m, powierzchnia dachu wyniesie ok. 141m2 - jak widać, różnica żadna. Więcej będzie rynien, aż o 6 metrów.... To uproszczony model, nie uwzględniłem ściany kolankowej, przy jej zbudowaniu proporcje powierzchni użytkowej wzrosną oczywiście na korzyść poddasza użytkowego
- izolacja dachu. W parterówce - znacznie prostsza, wystarczy najtańsza folia. Koszt ocieplenia bardzo podobny
- ogrzewanie. Bez komentarza, przy tej samej powierzchni dachu? Wydatki będą porównywalne.
- stolarka - powierzchnia czynna okna połaciowego jest ok 2x droższa od typowego okna. Pomijam fanaberie typu facjatki (sam mam dwie)

Oczywiście, powierzchnia zabudowy jest nieco większa, ale to skutek, a nie przyczyna. Niemniej, rzeczywiście koszty fundamentu i chudziaka będą nieco większe - na powyższym przykładzie widać że wzrosną one o ok 15% (pomijam fakt, że brak drugiej kondygnacji to przesłanka do odchudzenia ław), nadal będą to znacznie mniejsze pieniądze niż budowa klatki schodowej.
W Polsce buduje się domy o dwóch kondygnacjach z uwagi na niewielkie działki, a nie dlatego że są one tańsze. Raz jeszcze powtarzam, zbudowałem dom, który ma wszystkie podrażacze - nawet balkon, bo jest nim antresola...

----------


## Hugo26

> Napisał prazynka84
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				nie zgodzę się z Tobą
> policz za ile wybudujesz dom parterowy np o pow 150m2 a za ile dom z użytkowym poddaszem o tej samej powierzchni. Zauwaz ze taka parterówka ma duzo wiekszy dach oraz du  zo większą powierzchnię zabudowy. W utrzymaniu również parterówka jest znacznie droższa (ogrzewanie znacznie mniej ekonomiczne)
> ...


twoje wyliczenia sa jakieś z kosmosu wziete
wybacz, dom  z uzytkowym poddaszem o pow zabudowy 10mx10m bedzie mieć wiecej niż 133m2 pow uzytkowej. Mój ma podobną pow zabudowy i pow uzytkowa to 160m2 (licząc oczywiscie z wbudowanym garazem)
wybacz, dom parterowy o pow zabudowy 11,5mx11.5m nie będzie miec pow uzytkowej 133m2, max 120m2 zakładajac ze ściany będa z cegły o gr 24cm
i jeszcze jedno
niektórzy wszystko zrobią samemu (dach, schody, strop itd) wiec wyjdzie jeszcze taniej niz parterówka.....
nic nie mzieni faktu ze koszty ogrzewania parterówki sa znacznie wyższe niż domu z poddaszem uzytkowym


pozdro

----------


## Lopesjus

> twoje wyliczenia sa jakieś z kosmosu wziete


Czytaj uważnie. Twój dom ma zapewne ścianę kolankową, pominąłem ją przy obliczeniach. Pominąłem grubość ścian w obu przypadkach. Przy jej uwzględnieniu parter domu z poddaszem będzie miał 90m2...




> niektórzy wszystko zrobią samemu (dach, schody, strop itd) wiec wyjdzie jeszcze taniej niz parterówka.....


piszesz trochę bez sensu... porównałem dwa warianty w podobnych warunkach wykonawczych. Ty piszesz o wariancie w którym dom z poddaszem robisz ze szwagrem a dla porównania sąsiad buduje parterówkę przez dewelopera




> nic nie mzieni faktu ze koszty ogrzewania parterówki sa znacznie wyższe niż domu z poddaszem uzytkowym


Jakieś konkretne argumenty? Czy tylko "wiem lepiej"?

Dodam jeszcze, że klatka schodowa zbierze z obu kondygnacji ok. 5m2 powierzchni użytkowej....
Nie zamierzam na siłę udowodnić że dom parterowy jest tańszy, ale liczyłem na argumenty, a nie przekonania

----------


## Hugo26

> Napisał Hugo26
> 
> twoje wyliczenia sa jakieś z kosmosu wziete
> 
> 
> Czytaj uważnie. Twój dom ma zapewne ścianę kolankową, pominąłem ją przy obliczeniach. Pominąłem grubość ścian w obu przypadkach. Przy jej uwzględnieniu parter domu z poddaszem będzie miał 90m2...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


przykłady: 
dom parterowy: http://www.krajobrazy.com.pl/projekty_domow/delicja/ 
pow zabudowy 110m - pow uzytk 88, pow dachu 150m2 
dom z uzytkowym poddaszem: http://www.krajobrazy.com.pl/projekty_domow/bella/ 
pow zabudowy 104m2 pow uzytkowa 138,5m2, pow dachu 185m2 (z garazem wbudownym w budynku) 

czyli dom o mniejszej pow zabudowy ma az o ok 50m2 wiekszą pow uzytkową 

przejrzyj kosztorysy biur projektowych, porównaj wyceny z danego okresu
sprawdzałem i potwierdziło sie ze parterówka wychodzi drozej
wg kosztorysów m2 pow uzytkowej SSZ wyjdzie dla:
parterówki - 1400zł
z uzytk poddaszem 1300zł
wyceny z III kw 2009

najbardziej rozbawiło mnie to ze dom parterowy o tej samej pow uzytkowej co z uzytkowym poddaszem ma tę samą powierzchnie dachu.
parterówka o pow uzytkowej 140m2 bedzie mieć ok 250m2 pow dachu
z uzytkowym poddaszem o tej samej pow uzytkowej bedzie miec ok 180m2

faktycznie pow dachu identyczne.....

co do energooszczednosci
poczytaj tutaj:
http://www.muratordom.pl/budowa-i-re...6327_15162.htm
 a tutaj masz nawet wyliczenia:
http://www.ekooszczedni.pl/artykuly/...ny-czyli-jaki-


wszędzie specjalisci podaja ze dom energooszczedny nie moze byc parterowy

jeszcze jakeis watpliwosci?
pozdro

----------


## Lopesjus

> najbardziej rozbawiło mnie to ze dom parterowy o tej samej pow uzytkowej co z uzytkowym poddaszem ma tę samą powierzchnie dachu.... Bez komentarza!!!


nigdzie tego nie napisałem. Podałem konkretny przypadek, gdy może to mieć miejsce. Żeby Ci to ułatwić, posłużę się przykładem: każdy kwadrat jest rombem, ale nie każdy romb jest kwadratem.
Jeszcze raz sugeruję czytać ze zrozumieniem. Dom z poddaszem użytkowym ma najczęściej duże kąty nachylenia połaci, a domy parterowe mniejsze. W przypadku domu parterowego o dachu płaskim, jego powierzchnia będzie nawet mniejsza niż dla domu z poddaszem użytkowym o tej samej powierzchni użytkowej. Sam policz, kartka, ołówek i podstawy trygonometrii.... 




> przykłady: 
> dom parterowy: http://www.krajobrazy.com.pl/projekty_domow/delicja/ 
> pow zabudowy 110m - pow uzytk 88, pow dachu 150m2 
> dom z uzytkowym poddaszem: http://www.krajobrazy.com.pl/projekty_domow/bella/ 
> pow zabudowy 104m2 pow uzytkowa 138,5m2, pow dachu 185m2 (z garazem wbudownym w budynku)


wszystko fajnie, ale porównałeś bardzo różne projekty. Porównaj Delicję z Bonsai, czyli domy o bardzo podobnej powierzchni użytkowej, i podobnym dachu




> czyli dom o mniejszej pow zabudowy ma az o ok 50m2 wiekszą pow uzytkową


bardzo odkrywcze. Ale w to nikt nie wątpi. Jak wiadomo, dom parterowy ma jedną kondygnację, więc uzyskanie powierzchni użytkowej porównywalnej z domem z poddaszem użytkowym zawsze będzie związane z większą zabudową. Napisałem nawet o ile mniej więcej wzrosną koszty wynikające ze zwiększenia obwodu fundamentu i powierzchni chudziaka (czytanie ze zrozumieniem...)




> wg kosztorysów m2 pow uzytkowej SSZ wyjdzie dla: 
> parterówki - 1400zł 
> z uzytk poddaszem 1300zł


Znacznie lepsze byłoby porównanie kosztów "na gotowo". Schody - to wydatek przynajmniej 7000zł, którego w parterówce nie poniesiesz... Odczujesz też znaczące koszty przy GK na poddaszu, licząc z materiałami jest to ok 2x droższe niż tradycyjne tynkowanie. Wykazana przez Ciebie różnica na SSZ zostanie bardzo szybko zjedzona, biorąc pod uwagę, że tych GK jest więcej niż metrów użytkowych na poddaszu. A podłogi, które kładziesz nawet pod najmniejszymi skosami? Skorzystasz z nich tylko podczas sprzątania
Porównałeś parterówkę, którą kosztorysowano na podstawie III kwartału 2009, z "poddaszakiem" z kosztorysem z II kw. 2007 (po Twojemu: bez komentarza !!!). Co do powierzchni dachów, im mniejszy dom, tym więcej przemawia za domem z poddaszem. Jeśli porównasz domy z podobnego zakresu pow. użytkowej to np. dla projektu Granit tej samej pracowni (109m2) to  powierzchnia dachu wynosi 195m2, dysproporcja nie jest już tak rażąca. Koszt dachu, to nie wszystko. Wykończenie poddasza jest zwyczajnie droższe.
Po za tym, tytuł wątku, to "jak tanio wybudować dom". Cały. Nie jeden m2 - zapewniam Cię że przy domu o pow. użytkowej 500m2, zejdziesz na SSZ do 1200zł za m2 (wg kosztorysów przynajmniej)

----------


## Hugo26

> Porównałeś parterówkę, którą kosztorysowano na podstawie III kwartału 2009, z "poddaszakiem" z kosztorysem z II kw. 2007 (po Twojemu: bez komentarza !!!).


porównywałem jeden z ww priojektów z innym dla którego koszty zostały ustalone w III kw 2009
powtarzam , nie wprowadzaj ludzi w błąd, parterówka jest droższa w budowie i droższa w utrzymaniu, tego nic nie zmieni

http://www.ekooszczedni.pl/artykuly/...ny-czyli-jaki-


PS. Dla projektu granit dysproporcja jest identyczna jak podałem wyzej, czyli  1m2 pow uzytkowej potrzebuje 1,77m2 pow dachu, czyli dla pow uzytkowej 140m2 pow dachu wyjdzie 250m2
ojj, ojj, matematyka sie kłania.... :smile: 
pozdro

----------


## Lopesjus

> Napisał Lopesjus
> 
> Porównałeś parterówkę, którą kosztorysowano na podstawie III kwartału 2009, z "poddaszakiem" z kosztorysem z II kw. 2007 (po Twojemu: bez komentarza !!!).
> 
> 
> porównywałem jeden z ww priojektów z innym dla którego koszty zostały ustalone w III kw 2009
> powtarzam , nie wprowadzaj ludzi w błąd, parterówka jest droższa w budowie i droższa w utrzymaniu, tego nic nie zmieni
> 
> http://www.ekooszczedni.pl/artykuly/...ny-czyli-jaki-
> pozdro


W podanych przez Ciebie linkach do projektów są kosztorysy. Łatwo sprawdzić. W ten sposób łatwo też udowodnić, że stan "zero" dla "poddaszaka" jest tańszy niż dla domu parterowego. Liczy się efekt końcowy.

Co do energooszczędności, w poniższym artykule
http://www.budujemydom.pl/component/...1/Itemid,3327/
autor przyznaje, że dach w domu parterowym to miejsce gdzie straty ciepła będą największe, z drugiej strony zaś, że koszt docieplenia będzie niższy niż koszt wykonania stropu




> powtarzam , nie wprowadzaj ludzi w błąd, parterówka jest droższa w budowie i droższa w utrzymaniu, tego nic nie zmieni


Swoją bezczelność jak na razie opierasz na przekonaniach. Nie wprowadzam w błąd, a poddaje w dyskusję (takie sformułowanie "moim zdaniem") - podaję konkretne miejsca, gdzie kasa będzie uciekać (schody, strop, GK) niewspółmiernie do wydatków na zwiększony obwód ścian i powierzchnię dachu. Przyznaję, aby uzyskać podobną energooszczędność trzeba zrobić lepsze ocieplenie sufitu - nie musi to być jednak droga wełna, a tańszy styropian, którego nie trzeba układać między krokwiami...

----------


## Vafel

> powtarzam , nie wprowadzaj ludzi w błąd, parterówka jest droższa w budowie i droższa w utrzymaniu, tego nic nie zmieni


Jesteś w błędzie. Bez trudu wskażę Ci parterówkę tańszą w budowie i utrzymaniu od domu z poddaszem. Czy Ci się to podoba, czy nie.

Zasada jest taka: im mniejszy dom (powierzchnia netto) tym bardziej opłaca się parterówka, a mnie dom z poddaszem. Im więcej powierzchni netto, tym bardziej opłaca się dom z poddaszem. Z moich wyliczeń, które robiłem jak wybierałem projekt dla siebie, wynikało, że granica przebiega gdzieś w okolicach 130-150 m2 pow. netto (tzn. pow. 150 m2 zazwyczaj tańszy będzie dom z poddaszem, poniżej 150 m2 - parterówka). Prezentowałem swoje wyliczenia w którymś z wątków o parterówkach/poddaszakach. Jeśli Cię to bardzo interesuje, to możesz sobie wyszukać.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Hugo26

> Napisał Hugo26
> 
> powtarzam , nie wprowadzaj ludzi w błąd, parterówka jest droższa w budowie i droższa w utrzymaniu, tego nic nie zmieni
> 
> 
> Jesteś w błędzie. Bez trudu wskażę Ci parterówkę tańszą w budowie i utrzymaniu od domu z poddaszem. Czy Ci się to podoba, czy nie.
> 
> Zasada jest taka: im mniejszy dom (powierzchnia netto) tym bardziej opłaca się parterówka, a mnie dom z poddaszem. Im więcej powierzchni netto, tym bardziej opłaca się dom z poddaszem. Z moich wyliczeń, które robiłem jak wybierałem projekt dla siebie, wynikało, że granica przebiega gdzieś w okolicach 130-150 m2 pow. netto (tzn. pow. 150 m2 zazwyczaj tańszy będzie dom z poddaszem, poniżej 150 m2 - parterówka). Prezentowałem swoje wyliczenia w którymś z wątków o parterówkach/poddaszakach. Jeśli Cię to bardzo interesuje, to możesz sobie wyszukać.
> 
> Pozdrawiam,


kazda parterówka ma mniej wiecej o ten sam wspołczynnik wiekszy dach i podłogę (pow zabudowy), wiec nielogicznym jest aby mniejsze parterowki były tańsze a wieksze drozsze w budowie
a juz wogole nielogicznym jest twoje stwierdzenie ze sa parterowki tansze w utrzymaniu (ogrzewaniu)  od domów z uzytkowym poddaszem
wskaz taką parterówkę, skoro powedziałes a powiedz i b
pozdro

----------


## Hugo26

> Przyznaję, aby uzyskać podobną energooszczędność trzeba zrobić lepsze ocieplenie sufitu - nie musi to być jednak droga wełna, a tańszy styropian, którego nie trzeba układać między krokwiami...


jak widać niewielkie masz pojecie o budowlance
od kiedy welna jest droga? wg mojej wiedzy styropian i welna kosztują prawie tyle samo, a nawet styropian jest drozszy (welna o wspoł przew ciepla 0.035 kosztuje ok 110zl/m3 a styropian o gorszym wspoł przew ciepla 0.038 ok 120zł)

----------


## Vafel

> kazda parterówka ma mniej wiecej o ten sam wspołczynnik wiekszy dach i podłogę (pow zabudowy), wiec nielogicznym jest aby mniejsze parterowki były tańsze a wieksze drozsze w budowie


Nielogicznym powiadasz? Ale zgodzisz się, że matematyka jest logiczna? No to policzmy:

Załóżmy, że koszt fundamentu i dachu w parterówce o podobnej powierzchni netto do domu z poddaszem jest większy od kosztu dachu i fundamentu w domu z poddaszem o 20%.
Powiedzmy, że budujesz duży dom z poddaszem, gdzie fundament kosztuje 50 tys. zł, a dach 80 tys. zł. W parterówce fundament będzie więc kosztował 60 tys. zł, a dach 96 tys. zł. Te elementy w parterówce będą więc w sumie droższe o 26 tys. zł. Wiadomo, że w parterówce, w porównaniu do domu z poddaszem odpadają np. schody, więc ta różnica trochę zmaleje, ale jest ona na tyle duża, że parterówka i tak prawdopodobnie ostatecznie wyjdzie drożej.

Ale wyobraź sobie teraz, że budujesz mniejszy domek z poddaszem, gdzie fundament kosztuje 20 tys. zł, a dach 30 tys. zł. W parterówce będzie to odpowiednio 24 tys. zł i 36 tys. zł, czyli w parterówce te elementy wyjdą zaledwie 10 tys. zł drożej. Teraz jak od tego odliczysz elementy, które w domu z poddaszem musisz mieć, a w parterówce nie, to okaże się, że jednak parterówka jest tańsza.

Widzisz tutaj coś nielogicznego?  




> a juz wogole nielogicznym jest twoje stwierdzenie ze sa parterowki tansze w utrzymaniu (ogrzewaniu)  od domów z uzytkowym poddaszem
> wskaz taką parterówkę, skoro powedziałes a powiedz i b
> pozdro


Koszt utrzymania (ogrzewania) domu zależy od tylu czynników, że fakt czy jest parterowy czy też nie jest na baaardzo dalekim miejscu. Kluczowa jest wielkość domu i to jak dobrze jest ocieplony.
Taka parterówka ( http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...lekcji=1&nr=58) będzie znacznie tańsza w utrzymaniu niż np. taki dom z poddaszem (http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...ekcji=2&nr=440). 

Zgodzisz się? Nadal widzisz tutaj coś nielogicznego?

P.S. Jeżeli koniecznie chcesz podpierać się logiką to najpierw zadbaj o precyzję swoich wypowiedzi, bo w logice to jest podstawa  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam serdecznie,

----------


## Lopesjus

> Napisał Lopesjus
> 
> Przyznaję, aby uzyskać podobną energooszczędność trzeba zrobić lepsze ocieplenie sufitu - nie musi to być jednak droga wełna, a tańszy styropian, którego nie trzeba układać między krokwiami...
> 
> 
> jak widać niewielkie masz pojecie o budowlance
> od kiedy welna jest droga? wg mojej wiedzy styropian i welna kosztują prawie tyle samo, a nawet styropian jest drozszy (welna o wspoł przew ciepla 0.035 kosztuje ok 110zl/m3 a styropian o gorszym wspoł przew ciepla 0.038 ok 120zł)



Dobra, budowlańcu. Po pierwsze zakup w podanych przez Ciebie cenach zrujnuje każdego kto chce tanio wybudować dom. A teraz wyliczenia (w złotówkach), czyli argumenty, których Tobie ciągle brakuje:
- 13500zł to różnica w ogrzewaniu po 30 latach na korzyść domu z poddaszem (przy wydatkach rzędu 3000zł rocznie, na bazie linku do "energooszczędnych" bez wuzględnienia procentu składanego)
- 3000zł - różnica w koszcie ocieplenia domu parterowego (130m2 powierzchni, 50cm wełny) do domu z poddaszem (130m2 użytkowej, 150m2 wełny o grubości 30cm), W rzeczywistości cena ta będzie znacznie niższa, bo została policzona na bazie podanych przez Ciebie cen

Ocieplenie sufitu w domu parterowym mozna zrobić jednak ZNACZNIE taniej. Wystarczy poszukać producentów wyrobów z poliuretanu, dla nich proszek poliuretanowy jest odpadem - i można go kupić w śmiesznej cenie. Zainteresowanym podam namiary

Wyszło, że zniwelowanie kosztów ogrzewania to wydatek ok. 3000zł. Kto będzie chciał, ten policzy sobie koszt:
+ zwiększenia obwodu ścian w stosunku do domu z poddaszem (nie więcej niż 2000zł)
+ zwiększenia kosztu dachu (nie będzie to taka wielka znowu róznica, jak tu niektórzy insynuują - przy dachówce może 3000zł, przy blasze, a ma być tanio, dużo mniej) 
- odejmie koszt schodów
- odejmie koszt stropów
- odejmie koszt wyższych kominów
- odejmie niższy koszt więźby (zapewniam, że może to być kwota ponad 2000zł na materiałach i ponad 3000zł na robociżnie)
- GK, mam dom z poddaszem, materiały kupowałem na prawdę tanio, robocizna 25 zł za 1m2, to kosztuje. Dużo

P.S. "26" w nicku to rocznik?

----------


## magdyla

Halo, sorry, ale ja jestem tutaj zupełnie nowiutenka i nie wiem, czy dobrze trafiłam...mam nadzieje, że tak. W sumie troche głupie to jest, że trzeba przejsc wszystkie strony,żeby sie dostac do ostatniej odpowiedzi...albo ja sie na tym nie znam. W każdym bądz razie chciałam sie zapytac, czy mi może ktoś powiedziec, ile mniej wiecej kosztuje w Polsce załozenie kanalizacji???My bedziemy remontowac stary dom, gdzie nie ma ani wody ani łazienki, a że ja mieszkam za granicą nie mam rachuby, ile to może kosztowac, bo w sumie, chyba też trzeba płacic cos miastu za to, że sie rozkopało ulice?Nie tak? Dzieki za pomoc! Mam nadzieje, że zauważe, czy mi ktoś odpisał chy nie? Pozdrownienia!

----------


## nirvanca

Witam wszystkich,
Jestem tu nowa wiec jesli sie zgubilam i wcinam sie komus w temat to przepraszam  :wink: 
Planujemy budowe wlasnego domu i po wstepnym rozejrzeniu sie opinie so bardzo rozne - chodzi mi o wybudowanie domu SSZ.
Doszlismy do wniosku ze lepiej budowac dluzej, ale wybudowac cos, co jest naszym marzeniem, stad rozmiar naszego projektu, ktory klasyfikuje sie jako 'duzy'.
pow zabudowy 150m2
pow calkowita 270m2 

Domek jest czesciowo podpiwniczony (na garaz), dach dwuspadowy, zadnych jaskolek, balkonow itp. Projekt jest dosyc prosty generalnie.
Na poczatek chcielibysmy wstawic okna, drzwi zewnetrzne, tzn dom zamknac. Nie spieszy sie nam do wprowadzania sie, bo to jeszcze troche potrwa.

Mamy okolo 200 tys, czy realistycznie zmiescimy sie w takiej kwocie (zaznaczam SSZ)?
Zdaje sobie sprawe, ze wykonczenia i instalacje to wiecej niz 60% calosci, ale to mnie tak bardzo nie przeraza (jeszcze), bo zawsze mozna isc na kompromisy no i oczywiscie samemu zrobic tyle ile mozna.

bardzo prosze o jakies komentarze i rady, czy w ogole zaczynac czy jednak poczekac na wiecej funduszy?  :wink: 

pozdrawiam.

----------


## jareko

powiem ci jak wyglądają moje przymiarki
Dom ok 140 mkw po fundamentach wraz z dobudówką 75 mke (stolarnia), piętrowy, bez wykuszy jaskółek i wszelkich "pierdół utrudniających budowanie i generujących koszty, bez podpiwniczenia - jak najbardziej prosta bryła co nie oznacza ze klocek z epoki Gomułkowskiej.
Wyszło mi (z 10% narzutem - tak na wszelki wypadek) SSZ w kwocie od 170 do nie przekraczającej 190 tys. w zaleznosci od użytego materiału na ściany i pokrycie dachu. Cena bez zaangażowania pracy własnej, która się pojawi ale póki co nie brałem jej pod uwagę. Lepiej być przygotowanym na większe koszty i później mile się rozczarować  :smile:

----------


## nirvanca

Jareko, dzieki, tak mniej wiecej inni tez nam mowili cenowo.

Z tym, ze ja wolalabym byc pewna ze 200k to jest ok i wiecej poki co nie bedzie bo glupio tak bez okien czy drzwi zostac...  :ohmy:  

Czy ktos buduje dom o podobnych gabarytach i moglby sie rowniez podzielic informacjami?

----------


## Lopesjus

> Jareko, dzieki, tak mniej wiecej inni tez nam mowili cenowo.
> 
> Z tym, ze ja wolalabym byc pewna ze 200k to jest ok i wiecej poki co nie bedzie bo glupio tak bez okien czy drzwi zostac...  
> 
> Czy ktos buduje dom o podobnych gabarytach i moglby sie rowniez podzielic informacjami?


Czy to projekt powtarzalny? Czy w działce są media? 200 kPLN to sporo kasy, ale trzeba pilnować każdej złotówki...

BTW: SSZ kosztował nas ok 220 000 PLN (160m2) a wykończenie domu ok 180 000 (z wyposażeniem i meblami), więc ten podział, że wykończenie jest droższe od SSZ nie zawsze się sprawdza

----------


## nirvanca

Lopesjus, nie - jest to projekt indywidualny. 

Na dzialce trzeba raczej kopac studnie, prad podciagnie sie od sasiada.
Do zrobienia jest wszystko od zera - ogrodzenia, roboty gruntowe, bo dom bedzie na spadku.

ps. zaskoczyles mnie - i podbudowales jednoczesnie  :Smile:  swoimi sumami odnosnie SSZ i wykonczeniowki. Przed nami daleka droga, a zawsze myslalam ze to to drugie nas dobije finansowo, a tu prosze - widac mozna zaoszczedzic.

pozdr

----------


## jareko

> ... a zawsze myslalam ze to to drugie nas dobije finansowo, a tu prosze - widac mozna zaoszczedzic.


Oczywistym jest, że wykończeniówka nie musi dobić finansowo - wszystko zależy od tego na co wydasz pieniądze  :smile:  Glazurę można kupić za 30 zeta/mkw ale można tez za 300/mkw i tak właściwie ze wszystkim co zżera ogromne koszty.
Postawić chałupę to mimo wszystko pikuś  :wink:  ale najważniejsze jest później rozsądnie wydatkować kasę.
Skoro kasy mało to najważniejsze by nie oszczędzać na najważniejszym etapie budowy - do SSZ. Jest to etap przez wielu niedoceniany i tu większość szuka największych oszczędności. Od niego zależy jaka będzie chałupa a nie jakie kafle rzucisz na posadzkę  :Lol: 
Z wykończeniem z marzeń można poczekać bądź zweryfikować marzenia  :wink:

----------


## Lopesjus

> Do zrobienia jest wszystko od zera - ogrodzenia, roboty gruntowe, bo dom bedzie na spadku.


Też mamy dom na spadku... nie chcę Cię martwić - w naszym przypadku nawiezienie 300m3 piachu kosztowało ponad 10 kPLN...

----------


## daniel szypulewski

Witam wszystkich mam takie pytanko czy moge budować dom sam bez zadnych firm??????

----------


## an-bud

> Witam wszystkich mam takie pytanko czy moge budować dom sam bez zadnych firm??????


inspektor nadzoru to też firma :wink:   w takim razie nie  :roll eyes:

----------


## daniel szypulewski

chodzi mi o to czy musze brac firme do wszelkich robot czy mozna wszystko zrobic samemu :wink:

----------


## daniel szypulewski

chodzi o to ze mam w rodzinie sporo budowlancow sam pracowalem 7 lat przy wykonczeniowce byloby ekonomiczniej
;0

----------


## taka_ja & taki_on:)

> chodzi o to ze mam w rodzinie sporo budowlancow sam pracowalem 7 lat przy wykonczeniowce byloby ekonomiczniej
> ;0


 Jak najbardziej można -pod warunkiem, że masz kierownika budowy znajomego. Elektrykę możesz zrobić sam, wszystko możesz zrobić sam, ale w naszym kraju ważne są pieczątki, a od tych pieczątek musisz mieć ludzi. 
 Nu to tak w wielkim skrócie :wink: 

 Aaaaaa i ja też buduję ( a raczej zbudowałam z moim domek, on budowlaniec -ja NIE, ale człek uczy się całe zycie... :big grin: ). Zawsze jest ekonomiczniej i o ile ekonomiczniej! :yes: .

----------


## taka_ja & taki_on:)

> Ocieplenie sufitu w domu parterowym mozna zrobić jednak ZNACZNIE taniej. Wystarczy poszukać producentów wyrobów z poliuretanu, dla nich proszek poliuretanowy jest odpadem - i można go kupić w śmiesznej cenie. Zainteresowanym podam namiary


 
 To ja jestem zainteresowana tym namiarem... właśnie mam zakupić wełnę mineralną na ocieplenie sufitu... a ten proszek mnie zaintrygował, chyba dobrze zrozumiałam :wink: .

----------


## Grażka

Cytat  Napisał daniel szypulewski  Zobacz post
Witam wszystkich mam takie pytanko czy moge budować dom sam bez zadnych firm??????

A ile lat zamierzasz budować? Mój kuzyn buduje właśnie tak- Wszystko sam. Pomaga ojciec, wuj, kolega. Dom 160m2. buduje już 5,5lat.

----------


## taka_ja & taki_on:)

> Cytat Napisał daniel szypulewski Zobacz post
> Witam wszystkich mam takie pytanko czy moge budować dom sam bez zadnych firm??????
> 
> A ile lat zamierzasz budować? Mój kuzyn buduje właśnie tak- Wszystko sam. Pomaga ojciec, wuj, kolega. Dom 160m2. buduje już 5,5lat.


 To bardzo długo... :ohmy: 

 My zaczęliśmy na wiosnę tamtego roku, teraz schną wylewki, od poniedziałku oboje zaczynamy dalej wewnątrz. I nie MY jedni tutaj, którzy budują SAMI, a dają radę zbudować w zaskakującym tempie, ale na to składa się wiele czynników. m.in. czas, finanse.

----------


## daniel szypulewski

> To bardzo długo...
> 
>  My zaczęliśmy na wiosnę tamtego roku, teraz schną wylewki, od poniedziałku oboje zaczynamy dalej wewnątrz. I nie MY jedni tutaj, którzy budują SAMI, a dają radę zbudować w zaskakującym tempie, ale na to składa się wiele czynników. m.in. czas, finanse.


Ja niewiem ile bede budowac szczeze to az tak mi sie nie spieszy :smile: najpierw musze troszke wiedzy zlapac jakie  kwitki zalatwic i powoli zaczynac.a jakii  jest orientacyjny koszt SSZ domku 9x8 sciana suporex 24 bez piwnicy.pozdrawiam :wink:

----------


## GreenMan

Witam!

Jestem tu nowy, ale zapoznałem się w tym temacie z wypowiedziami od 2007 roku.

Interesuje mnie budowa domu o powieszchni użytkowej 200m2 na powieszchni zabudowy ok.100m2
Dom ma się składać z 4 mieszkanek (50m2 każde - 2 na górze i 2 na dole) każde z odzdzielnym wejściem z zewnątrz na wynajm dla studentów (od dłuższego czasu wynajmujemy studentowm pokoje w domu , który mamy na tej samej działce i w sezonie mamy pełne obłożenie, gdyz ulicę dalej znajduje się jedna z katedr UKW)
Ze względu na specyfikę działki i poszanowanie wolnej przestrzeni (pomiędzy obecnym domem i planowanym chciałbym pozostawić trochę ogrodu), 
w grę wchodzi  tylko dom na planie kwadretu lub prostokąta..

Chciałbym , żeby wyszło to jak najtaniej więc (większośc z pomysłów przewinęła się gdzieś już na forum):
- dach o jak najmniejszym pochyleniu (tak, żeby na piętrze nie było straty powierzchni na skosach) , dom może być nawet typu"klocek" (nie będzie bardzo się wyróżniał z otoczenia bo połowa sąsiadów takie ma)
-  brak piwnicy (ewentualnie b. mała piwniczka na kotłownie)
- częsc okien nieotwieralna (na parterze tylko oczywiście, żeby można je z zewnątrz umyć)
- schody do górnych mieszkań na zewnątrz (najemcy lubią mieszkania z odzdzielnym wejściem i takie są najczęściej przez nich wybierane, daje to też oszczędnośc przestrzeni wewnątrz)
- wszystkie 4 kuchnie i 4 łazienki na jednym pionie wod.-kan. w niewielkich odległościach od siebie
- małe łazienki i kuchnie (mało glazury do położenia)
- w łazienkach zastosowanie luksfer zamiast okien (do rozważenia prze dobrej wentylacji)
- kupno materiałów w rozsądnych cenach (poddawanie dłuzszej analizie większości wydatków na matriały przed rozpoczęciam budowy i korekta w trakcie)
- sprowadzenie tańszych budowlańców z regionów dotkniętych bezrobociem.(jest baza noclegowa w postaci pokojju 20m2 z aneksem w domu)
-Nie mam więcej pomysłów  :sad:  na obniżeie kosztów. Może ktoś coś doradzi?

Co do wykończenia to tutaj też jest dobre pole do manipulacji gdyż można np. 3 mieszkania wykończyć i wyposażyć w miarę przyzwoicie żeby były atrakcyjne dla potencjalnych najemców.(czyli promocje w castoramie i meble z komisu w miarę nowoczesne) . 
Pozostałe 1 natomiast potraktować z pewną dozą dowolności: mam parkiet dębowy z "demobilu", jakieś płytki (kupione niby to na kuchnie, ale mojej mamie się kolor odwidział w ostatniej chwili i inne zrobiliśmy), dużo mebelków i sprzętu, jakiś zlewozmywak w miarę niepoobijany, na pewno coś da się z tego zrobić i wówczas to mieszkanie przeznaczyć dla mniej wybrednego najemcy lub zostawić sobie na cele własne.

Jesli będzie też jakiś nadprogramowy grosz można pomyślec nad tym , żeby zrobić tym studentom jakąś małą altankę z ławeczkami i grilem( mam na taki już nawet cegły ładne, choć z rozbiórki pochodzące, ale na budowę grilla się nadają), żeby uatrakcyjnić teren (działka jest nieforemna i w zależności od tego , jak wyznaczą linię zabudowy, z jednej strony pojawi się kawałek wolnej przestrzeni , który będzie się na ten cel nadawał)

Jak myślicie , ile ta cała inwestycja może wyniesc? (bez altanki z grillem oczywiście)

Sam projekt pewnie sporo- porównując cenowo z gotowymi, bo i wymagania specyficzne i mało kto chyba takie coś buduje. Ale ile jest to "sporo"?

Druga sprawa ile sama budowa by wyniosła? Czy przy przedstawionych wyżej załozeniach powiedzmy 1500 zł/m2 to kwota realna. (Bydgoszcz)
Sam nie chcę dużo przy tym robić- ewentualnie drobna kosmetyka przy wykończeniu.

Bardzo zależy mi na szczerej odpowiedzi , bo od kosztów całości zależy, czy wogóle warto się za to zabierać.

Z mojego punktu widzenia wszystko wygląda ładnie , gdyż jest uniwerek pod bokiem i studentów do najmu nie zabraknie. . Ulicę 3 lata temu wyłożyli kostką, porobili ładne parkingi ,wszystkie media są - idealne warunki. Szkoda tak ładnej pod względem inwestycyjnym działki zostawić nieużywanej (ogrodu połowa też wystrczy i tak nikomu się nie chce tam tyrać). Druga sprawa to kwestia estetyki, poniweaż budynek ten zasłoniłby posesję sąsiada, który postawił sobie zakład kamieniarski co nie dodaje uroku widokowi z tarasu.

Spotkałem się ze stwierdzeniem "Weź metraż - pomnóż przez 2000" - czy uda się to zrobić o 25% taniej upraszczając całośc do maksimum?
Jakby się obyło bez kredytu byłoby super.- ale czy da się?

Poszę o opinię:
- Jakie technologie najkorzystniej wychodzą (ściany, dach)? 
- co z ogrzewwaniem?- jest jakaś rozsądna cenowo alternatywa wobec paliw stałych- chodzi o oszczędność czasu (dużo dobrego słyszałem o pompach ciepła- czy myślicie , że to jest rozsądne + ten piec węglowy/gazowy na tęgi mróz)
- w jaki sposób można jeszcze ściąć koszty całości nie tracąc dużo na jakości lub jak niskim kosztem uatrakcyjnić budynek dla najemców.

Pozdrawiam
GreenMan

----------


## simluc

> A co sądzicie o tym projekcie? 
> http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Dom...idp,12035.html
> Myślicie,że będzie tani w budowie? Jaki może być szacunkowy koszt stanu surowego zamknietego?


Sprobujmy oszacowac:
Przyjme mozliwie najszybsza technologie postawienia domu - nawet w 1 miesiac, jesli by idealnie spasowac wykonawcow:
0. papierkologia- projekty, pozwolenia, etc- *10 000 zl*
1. fundament- płyta fundamentowa- pow. zabudowy to 60 mkw razy 280 zl (firma Cezbud, podbudowa z pianobetonu, wsp U  0,2, o zaletach plyty mozna poczytac w innych watkach)- czas realizacji-  7dni - *16800*
2. sciany zewnetrzne- przyjme jednowarstwowy beton komorkowy- najtanszy jest obecnie solbet 36,5 -* 90 zl* za metr sciany, wg projektu powierzchnia scian to 53 mkw, zatem daje nam 90x53, do tego trzeba doliczyc nadproza i wieniec, skorzystamy z systemowych zarowno nadprozy jak i wienca- koszt bedzie spory, w przyblizenou razem ze zbrojeniem wienca 4000 zl + 4770 sciany
sciany wewnetrzne - silka/ytong  gr. 18cm - 28 mkw razy 50 zl, daje 1400 zl + nadproza, tez systemowe- okolo 1000,
robocizna - 50 zl / mkw - da 50 x 81 mkw- 4050 - czas wymurowania- maks 7 dni
3. wiezba i strop- rozwiazanie szybkie - dach wiazarowy- dolny pas jest stropem, koszt to okolo 130 zl/ mkw (robocizna+material) -  pow. dachu w projektu to 123 mkw co da 16 tys zl - czas montazu - 1 dzien, wyprodukowania - pewnie miedzy 2 tygodnie a miesiac
4. pokrycie dachu- nie bedziemy brac blachy tylko dachowke cementowa *euronit* - dajmy na to profil s, wg kalkulatora euronitu laczny koszt to 6700 zl- w tej cenie wszystkie dachowki- szczytowe, gasiory, klamry, folia dachowa, etc.
robocizna- przyjme 50 zl/metr kw- co da 6000 zl, czas realizacji- 3 do maksymalnie 6 dni
5. okna- mozemy poszalec i kupic jezierskiego najcieplejszy model- z U dla calego okna (srednio) okolo 0.9- okien jest 19 mkw, cena za metr kw to okolo 700 zl, co da w zaokragleniu 14 tys lub troche  tansze- okna pasywne adams - 600 zl/mkw- 12 tys , lub wariant najtanszy- okna standardowe, ale wciaz cieple- tez adams z szyba 1.0 w cenie 380 zl /mkw da 7200 zl, do tego montaz- przyjme 2 000 zl,
6. *wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperatorem*  - rekuperator *jan-gaz*  - 4700 + instalacja 6300 (wzialem jakas firme z lodzkiego, ktora podaje cene na swoje uslugi) - razem 11000 zl, nie ma komina

mamy juz dom z oknami, przykrytym dachem, zrobiona wentylacja, scianami na parterze- mozna przyjac, ze to jest stan surowy zamkniety
zsumujmy wszystko
10000 + 16800 + 8770 + 1400 +4050 + 16000 + 6700 + 6000 + 9200+ 11000 = 

* 90000 zl*  - wariant z oknami najtanszymi, i 

* 96 tys* - najdrozszymi

do zrobienia zostaje- instalacja elektryczna, podbitka dachu, rynny, strop nad parterem- od dolu karton gips na stelazu, dalej welna mineralna, dalej plyta osb 
na poddaszu scianki dzialowe z karton gipsu- 21 mkw- 
strop (20cm welny) i scianki dzialowe(10 cm welny) na poddaszu + ocieplenie polaci dachowych(30 cm welny) i wykonczenie w karton gipsie- w duzym przyblizeniu (na wyrost) przyjme 100 zl/mkw- robocizna z materialem- plyty KG + welna + stelaze- razem wg projektu okolo 100mkw- da 10000 zl
instalacje elektryczna + wodna- 10 tys
drzwi wewnetrzne- sztuk 7- mozna kupic i po 400 z oscieznica jak i po 800 , ale i po 2000 sztuka, i wiecej,wezme najtansze- 2800 zl

rynny- 2 tys, podbitka- 3 tys (to tak pi razy oko)

10+10+5=25 tys + 90 tys- 115 tys zl- mozna powiedziec , ze stan deweloperski- z jednym ale- nie ma ogrzewania zainstalowanego, aha, komina tez nie ma, zamiast niego jest dzialajaca wentylacja mechaniczna

parametry domu- fundament- 0,2 , sciany - 0,28, okna- 1,4 lub 0,9, dach- 0,13 

jesli chodzi o ogrzewanie to - w lazienkach zrobilym elektryczne podlogowe, w pozostalych- uwaga- sufitowe elektryczne- cienka folia pod karton gips- calosc ze sterownikami okolo 8 - 9 tys zl (ceny z polarheat.pl ). Za ogrzewanie wody odpowiedzialny bylby 150l pojemnosciowy elektryczny ogrzewacz wody Stiebel Eltron z cyfrowym wyswietlaczem- koszt 2600 zl.
Czyli CO i CWU to wydatek 11 tys zl - mozna to jednak takze zminimalizowac kupujac 8 promiennikow z termoregulatorami- sztuka 400 zl- co da 3200 i bojler Atlantica za 1200 zl- razem da 4400

czyli ostateczne podsumowanie- wersja mini-  * 120 tys*, maxi - * 133 tys* , co zostaje? wykonczenie podlog, wytynkowanie,pomalowanie, bialy montaz. (podlogi- panele - 50 zl z robocizna- 4500, tynki- 22 zl x 160 - 3500, wyposazenie lazienek- 10 tys, kuchnia- 20 tys- 38 tys- czyli stan pod klucz powinien sie zawierac w przedziale od 158 do 177 tys. no i jeszcze schody- miedzy 3 a 10 tys.

_ na koniec- ceny materialow sa dzis bardzo niskie, mam wrazenie, ze powodz jest ostatnim etapem dekoniunktury w gospodarce,przyslowiowym dolkiem, a to oznacza, ze teraz jest dobry moment do stawiania domow_ 
odbudowa zniszczen popowodziowych sciagnie z rynku budowlańców czego skutkiem bedzie wydłużony czas realizacji zleceń i podnoszenie cen 

pzdr
szymon

----------


## weronikka1

Witam.
Co sądzicie o tym projekcie:
http://pprojekt.pl/projekt603-mania.html ?
Wydaje się być tani w realizacji. Jeżeli kupiłabym ten projekt to na jakie koszta powinnam się przygotować?

----------


## Archi100

A może ktoś z Was by się wypowiedział w tym wątku? Widzę że tutaj wielu ma obszerną wiedzę, a wątek już jest od kilku tygodni i wielu uważa dość rozbieżnie :
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...o-zamieszkania

----------


## weronikka1

> Na podanej stronie jest kosztorys budowlany i wykaz użytych materiałów do budowy,podstaw do rubryk aktualne ceny dodaj robociznę SSO koszt budowy masz jak na tacy


Witam. Wiem, że można tak zrobić, ale przy mojej dwójeczce maluszków jest to nierealne :sad:  Na to trzeba poświęcić sporo czasu niestety. Dlatego tak orientacyjnie pytam. Zastanawia mnie również jaka byłaby różnica w wybudowaniu tego doku, a tego http://www.domfort.eu/projekt,gienia,10,opis.htm. Mania jest troszkę większa i ma normalnie usytuowane schody oraz nie ma na poddaszu tycfilarów na środku pokoju. Aczkolwiek obawiam się, że będzie dużo droższa w realizacji. Mógłby mi ktoś coś podpowiedzieć?

----------


## netbet

> chodzi mi o to czy musze brac firme do wszelkich robot czy mozna wszystko zrobic samemu


można... można samemu tylko te cholerne pieczątki czasem blokują...
pewnych prac sam nie wykonasz... ale jak już zaczniesz samodzielne budowanie to ekipy które będziesz musiał zawezwać policzysz na palcach jednej dłoni stolarza pechowca :wink:

----------


## daniel szypulewski

> można... można samemu tylko te cholerne pieczątki czasem blokują...
> pewnych prac sam nie wykonasz... ale jak już zaczniesz samodzielne budowanie to ekipy które będziesz musiał zawezwać policzysz na palcach jednej dłoni stolarza pechowca


 NO wlasnie wszedzie pieczątki odechciewa mi sie budowy po samym zalatwieniu papierkow :smile: a co dalej strach myslec :smile:  :wink:

----------


## daniel szypulewski

a moze ktos ma jakis fajny i niedrogi w wykonaniu projekt

----------


## an-bud

> NO wlasnie wszedzie pieczątki odechciewa mi sie budowy po samym zalatwieniu papierkowa co dalej strach myslec


 Zostaje remont z umiejętnym podejściem  :wink:

----------


## an-bud

> a moze ktos ma jakis fajny i niedrogi w wykonaniu projekt


mała parterówka ze stropodachem  :wink:

----------


## daniel szypulewski

> mała parterówka ze stropodachem


nie aż tak to nie :smile: parterówka z poddaszem użytkowym ok 120 m2

----------


## belindia

Witam, 
 a więc moja sytuacja ma się tak: mieszkam w Łodzi i mam mieszkanie warte jakieś 150tyś. Bardzo podoba mi się projekt tego domku http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z72.html?lustro=0  Jak myślicie, warto stawiać takie coś? Jest napisane, że koszt budowy to 120tyś brutto. Kredytu nie dostanę, a działki nie mam - chciałbym kupić 2000-3000m^2 na terenie woj łódzkiego (najbardziej interesują mnie okolice Kutno-Łęczyca-Zgierz)
Co myślicie o mojej sytuacji? Warto, czy tylko sobie pomarzę? Będę wdzięczna za każdą informację. :smile:

----------


## Archi100

> Witam, 
>  a więc moja sytuacja ma się tak: mieszkam w Łodzi i mam mieszkanie warte jakieś 150tyś. Bardzo podoba mi się projekt tego domku http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z72.html?lustro=0  Jak myślicie, warto stawiać takie coś? Jest napisane, że koszt budowy to 120tyś brutto. Kredytu nie dostanę, a działki nie mam - chciałbym kupić 2000-3000m^2 na terenie woj łódzkiego (najbardziej interesują mnie okolice Kutno-Łęczyca-Zgierz)
> Co myślicie o mojej sytuacji? Warto, czy tylko sobie pomarzę? Będę wdzięczna za każdą informację.


Uważam że warto  :smile: 
Marzenia trzeba spełniać! Jak się będziesz rozglądać za działką to poszukaj pola, na którym będziesz mogła coś wybudować, nie szukaj konkretnie działki budowlanej, takie pole z warunkami zabudowy jest tańsze. Zapraszam do mojego dziennika, może coś się tam przyda  :smile:

----------


## an-bud

> Witam, 
> a więc moja sytuacja ma się tak: mieszkam w Łodzi i mam mieszkanie warte jakieś 150tyś. Bardzo podoba mi się projekt tego domku http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z72.html?lustro=0 Jak myślicie, warto stawiać takie coś? Jest napisane, że koszt budowy to 120tyś brutto. Kredytu nie dostanę, a działki nie mam - chciałbym kupić 2000-3000m^2 na terenie woj łódzkiego (najbardziej interesują mnie okolice Kutno-Łęczyca-Zgierz)
> Co myślicie o mojej sytuacji? Warto, czy tylko sobie pomarzę? Będę wdzięczna za każdą informację.


Bardzo podobny domek do mojego projektu  :wink:  kilka zmian i można jeszcze taniej. Przykleję się tutaj z moim rozwiązaniem  :wink: 




> Witam.
> Ledwo zdążyłem się załapać taki tu tłok, chyba z tym łatwym projektowaniem to lekka przesada. 
> Troszkę się męczyłem, wyszło mi to co wyszło, znaczy prawie to co chciałem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muszę wytłumaczyć powyższe wypociny i opisać mój "projekt"
> 
> ...

----------


## orko

Tylko czy twoje rozwiązanie rzeczywiście jest tanie bo z pasywnością to raczej niewiele ma wspólnego poza zdrowo przewymiarowanym ociepleniem (zwłaszcza fundamentu).
No i te okna nie dość, że czteroszybowe to jeszcze z roletami -jak ktoś zapyta o cenę to mocno zwątpi.
Konieczność instalacji GWC też mocno wątpliwa.
Ogród zimowy też zbędny, że o garażu w bryle budynku nie wspomnę.
(Pamiętajmy, że ma być tanio i funkcjonalnie)
Proponuję zacząć od znalezienia ekipy która dany projekt zrealizuje.
Raczej unikałbym technologii szkieletowych jak u an-buda bo potem pojawiają się problemy z akumulacyjnością domku, która w tej sytuacji jest znikoma, co jak wiadomo skutkuje przegrzaniem latem i wydłużeniem sezonu grzwewczego czyli większymi rachunkami zimą.

----------


## an-bud

> Tylko czy twoje rozwiązanie rzeczywiście jest tanie


ze 3x w materiale i połowę robocizna ( zobacz i porównaj w KNR)






> bo z pasywnością to raczej niewiele ma wspólnego poza zdrowo przewymiarowanym ociepleniem (zwłaszcza fundamentu).


lepiej ocieplony od pasywnego, akumulację też można znaleźć jak poszukasz





> że czteroszybowe to jeszcze z roletami -jak ktoś zapyta o cenę to mocno zwątpi.


kilka okien i drzwi ma "zabić"  :wink:  reszta to tylko szkło klejone bez ram (ogród źimowy-salon)






> Ogród zimowy też zbędny, że o garażu w bryle budynku nie wspomnę.


 
To bardziej salon przenikający w ogród, co się komu podoba :smile:  garaż to bufor, "darmowa" ściana, wygoda- z bagażnika zakupy do spiżarni i przy ulewie wchodzę do domu suchy, i podatek 10 x mniejszy od wolnostojącego.






> Raczej unikałbym technologii szkieletowych jak u an-buda bo potem pojawiają się problemy z akumulacyjnością domku


po kilkudziesięciu latach budowania i mieszkania w tradycyjnych ciężkich akumulacyjnych "bunkrach" mam ich dość  :wink: 







> problemy z akumulacyjnością domku, która w tej sytuacji jest znikoma, co jak wiadomo skutkuje przegrzaniem latem i wydłużeniem sezonu grzwewczego czyli większymi rachunkami zimą.


 
mieszkałem w kilku takich domkach i powiem jedno: mylisz się w 100%


Pozdrawiam.

----------


## j-j

> po kilkudziesięciu latach budowania i mieszkania w tradycyjnych ciężkich akumulacyjnych "bunkrach" mam ich dość 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mieszkałem w kilku takich domkach i powiem jedno: mylisz się w 100%
> ...


eee, moi znajomi mają domek szkieletowy, bardzo dobrze ocieplony (ściany 25 cm styro) i sezon szybko się zaczyna i późno kończy a co jest dodatkowo w moim mniemaniu wadą to to że szybko traci ciepło ale szybko się nagrzewa. Wciaż uważam że akumulacyjność jest lepsza niż jej brak.

pzdr

----------


## an-bud

> eee, moi znajomi mają domek szkieletowy, bardzo dobrze ocieplony (ściany 25 cm styro) i sezon szybko się zaczyna i późno kończy a co jest dodatkowo w moim mniemaniu wadą to to że szybko traci ciepło ale szybko się nagrzewa. Wciaż uważam że akumulacyjność jest lepsza niż jej brak.
> 
> pzdr


 Porównujesz do swojego domu?  :big grin:   eeee a moi znajomi zaczeli miesiąc wcześniej w murowanym podgrzewać, chociaż dla nich 19 st. to ciepło, a w moim 20 to raczej chłodno  :wink:  Jak się wyłączy źimą ogrzewanie to faktycznie łatwiej szybciej jest zmniejszyć temperaturę w  typowym szkielecie, ale ta sterowalność może być też zaletą.  Zawsze będzie jakaś akumulacyjność  :wink:  a co to za szkielet z 25cm styro? 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## orko

> Zawsze będzie jakaś akumulacyjność


No cóż każda pliszka swój ogonek chwali 
Myślę, że zamiast rozwodzić się nad grubością swego ocieplenia czy według mnie wątpliwymi zaletami technologii szkieletowej może podałbyś ile to zużywasz energii na ogrzanie swego domku ocieplonego lepiej od pasywnego?
Jeśli mnie pamięć nie myli to twój domek jest w granicach 3 litrów, ale może się mylę.

----------


## j-j

> Porównujesz do swojego domu?   eeee a moi znajomi zaczeli miesiąc wcześniej w murowanym podgrzewać, chociaż dla nich 19 st. to ciepło, a w moim 20 to raczej chłodno  Jak się wyłączy źimą ogrzewanie to faktycznie łatwiej szybciej jest zmniejszyć temperaturę w  typowym szkielecie, ale ta sterowalność może być też zaletą.  Zawsze będzie jakaś akumulacyjność  a co to za szkielet z 25cm styro? 
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Do mojego nic nie porównuję bo to nie ma sensu.
Chcę tylko zwrócić uwagę że mała akumulacyjność "szkieletówki" wiąze się z tym co pisalem mimo dobrego ocieplenia.
Latwo w takim domu o oszczędności poprzez sterowanie i szybkie nagrzewanie ale mimo wszystko wolę dużą akumulacyjność.

pzdr

----------


## an-bud

> Do mojego nic nie porównuję bo to nie ma sensu.
> Chcę tylko zwrócić uwagę że mała akumulacyjność "szkieletówki" wiąze się z tym co pisalem mimo dobrego ocieplenia.
> Latwo w takim domu o oszczędności poprzez sterowanie i szybkie nagrzewanie ale mimo wszystko wolę dużą akumulacyjność.
> 
> pzdr


Masz stropodach od "szkieletora"  :wink:  ino ściany "normalne"  :smile:

----------


## an-bud

> No cóż każda pliszka swój ogonek chwali 
> Myślę, że zamiast rozwodzić się nad grubością swego ocieplenia czy według mnie wątpliwymi zaletami technologii szkieletowej może podałbyś ile to zużywasz energii na ogrzanie swego domku ocieplonego lepiej od pasywnego?
> Jeśli mnie pamięć nie myli to twój domek jest w granicach 3 litrów, ale może się mylę.


Ten lepiej ocieplony od pasywnego jest na etapie szlifowania projektu  :wink:  może będzie kiedyś samowystarczalny.

Wątpliwymi zaletami mojego szkieletora jest ?
-ściany + dach = 6m3 desek + poszycie OSB = kila razy taniej od murowanego
-przygotowanie jw. to dwa tygodnie, złożenie stanu surowego w tydzień
-brak mokrych robót
-duuuuuużo miejsca na łatwe, tanie ocieplenie  :yes:

----------


## rania

Mam na dzialce domek z kamienia ocieplony trzcina. Stropodach nieocieplony. I wiecie co? W lecie w domku jest przyjemnie chlodno a w zimie cieplo. Szkieletowce odpadly wiec u mnie zanim wystartowaly. Ocieplenioe to nie wszystko. Idac tym tropem dede budowac parterowke ze scianami murowanymi i stropodachem betonowym.

----------


## j-j

> Masz stropodach od "szkieletora"  ino ściany "normalne"


i 20 cm betonu w posadzce właśnie po to aby zwiększyć akumulacyjność  :smile: .

pzdr

----------


## an-bud

W każdym można zrobić taką akumulacyjną posadzkę  :wink:  
Za Twoje szkło piankowe robię ściany i dach (znaczy kupuję materiał) i mam zero problemów z poziomym mostkiem.

ps. każdy wybiera to co lubi  :smile:  lubię samowystarczalność za "grosze"

----------


## j-j

> W każdym można zrobić taką akumulacyjną posadzkę  
> Za Twoje szkło piankowe robię ściany i dach (znaczy kupuję materiał) i mam zero problemów z poziomym mostkiem.
> 
> ps. każdy wybiera to co lubi  lubię samowystarczalność za "grosze"



Ja nie napisałem że Twoje rozwiązanie jest złe ja po prostu uważam za wadę małą akumulacyjność.
Ale jeśli dolejesz 40 cm betonu w posadzkę aby wyrównać akumulacyjność ścian to żaden problem.
A co do szkła to porównanie rzekłbym nietrafione bo od początku pisalem że to ponad stan a zamiast tego wystarczy płyta fundamentowa (ja nie miałem innego wyjścia).
Dla mnie (sic!) każde rozwiązanie które:
1. jest tanie w inwestycji
2. tanie w eksploatacji
3. posiada jak najmniej drewna coby nie tracić czasu na jego odnawianie co jakiś czas.
4. posiada dużą akumulacyjność

jest bardzo dobrym rozwiązaniem.

Ja mam troszkę inny pomysł na dom jeszcze cieplejszy niż pasywny ale nie buduję więc pomysły są tylko w mojej głowie.

pzdr

----------


## an-bud

> Ja mam troszkę inny pomysł na dom jeszcze cieplejszy niż pasywny ale nie buduję więc pomysły są tylko w mojej głowie.
> 
> pzdr


Umrę z ciekawości  :wink:  Jest dużo rozwiązań, trzeba tylko otworzyć oczy i je zauważyć.

----------


## filikominki

Pytanko
Mam wytyczony dom do projektu WB-3997 (http://gotowe-projekty-domow.dom.pl/wb-3997.htm) 
Jak myślicie starczy 200000 tys. (bez złotych klamek i innych takich)

----------


## orko

> Umrę z ciekawości  Jest dużo rozwiązań, trzeba tylko otworzyć oczy i je zauważyć.


 Owszem w teorii jest dużo rozwiązań ale jak przychodzi do konkretów to jest już dużo gorzej.
Np tu na forum co drugiemu wychodzi  budowa domu pasywnego w .................... planach.
A potwierdzony zużyciem energii jest tylko jeden u j-j!

----------


## mjakob

> Pytanko
> Mam wytyczony dom do projektu WB-3997 (http://gotowe-projekty-domow.dom.pl/wb-3997.htm) 
> Jak myślicie starczy 200000 tys. (bez złotych klamek i innych takich)


Tak 200 000 tyś. wystarczy, aż nadto  :Smile: 

A tak poważnie - będzie ciężko. dużo pracy własnej.

----------


## grzesiko

My też budowaliśmy większość w własnym zakresie, bo chcieliśmy zakupić lepsze materiały, a mniej wydać na fachowców. Teraz czekamy na zamówione okna Urzędowskiego i drzwi . I już będziemy niedługo planować swoje wnętrza .

----------


## eliesss

Witam!
Trafiłam tu przypakiem, ale widzę, że ostatnio nikt nie odwiedza tego wątku. Ale mam nadzieję, że może ktoś znów tu trafi i odpowie mi na moje pytania. 
Zastanawiam się nad budową domku małego, przytulnego, taniego w budowie :smile:  I mam pytanie: jakie są realne koszty budowy domu max 100 metrów ( chociaż wolałabym taki ok. 80, urządzałyby mnie 3 małe pokoje + pokój dzienny. ) Interesuje mnie to ile muszę wydać do stanu surowego zamkniętego???
( działkę mam, za wszystkie sprawy geodezyjne, mapki, tyczenie itd nie płacę, elektryka- płacę tylko za materiały, wszelkie wykończenie typu: glazury tarakoty itp robimy sami. I co jest dla mnie ważne: chciałabym wprowadzić się do takiego stanu gdzie bym miała zrobione: tynki, położoną tarakotę itd, natomiast zakup wewnętrznych drzwi i całe urządzanie chciałabym robić już w trakcie mieszkania. Wiem, że może to dla Was dziwne, ale budowa miałaby być bez kredytu z środków własnych, nie chcę willi i nie zależy mi żeby wprowadzić się do stanu pod klucz tylko zależy mi na tym, żeby wprowadzić się do swojego własnego, maleńkiego domku i w miarę możliwości finansowych powoli wykańczać go.Mogę liczyć na pomoc rodziny, w szczególności brata, który potrafi naprawdę bardzo dużo chociaż nie jest budowlańcem, ale jest profesjonalistą we wszystkim :smile:  
Jeżeli Ktoś z Was będzie chciał mi odpowiedzieć na moje pytanie to myślę, że ważna będzie lokalizacja tej mojej inwestycji: mieszkam w miejscowości podwarszawkiej- 30 km od centrum wawy. Jeżeli chodzi o działkę to jest ona uzbrojona. Myślę o ogrzewaniu gazowym.
Jakie to wszystko skomplikowane, ale myślę, że warto :smile:  będę wdzięczna za każdą wskazówkę co do cen i wogóle jestem ciekawa Waszych opinii na temat mojego pomysłu.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Juzio179

A nikt nie buduje domu np 50m2  np. NaKwadracie  czy podobny? ile to moze kosztowac?? jestem sam  i duzego mi  nie potrzeba  45m2 wystarczy....mam tylk o  nieuzbrojona  mala dzialke..sam nie bebe nic robil bo mam prawie 60 lat i nie  za bardzo moge dzwigac...dzieki za szczere uwagi

----------


## an-bud

> A nikt nie buduje domu np 50m2 np. NaKwadracie czy podobny? ile to moze kosztowac?? jestem sam i duzego mi nie potrzeba 45m2 wystarczy....mam tylk o nieuzbrojona mala dzialke..sam nie bebe nic robil bo mam prawie 60 lat i nie za bardzo moge dzwigac...dzieki za szczere uwagi


Tradycyjnym podejściem może wyjść od 100 tyś w górę  :wink:  jak zwykle zależy od wykończenia. Można gotowca, jest dużo w necie. 

Albo .... głupio troszkę, ale napiszę  :cool:  Bez zezwoleń i papierków, troszkę mniejszy bo 12m x 2,5m zbudowany jako kanadyjczyk na ....naczepie od tira  :wink: 
Liczyłem ostatnio coś takiego, z robotą stan surowy by wyszedł około 30tyś zł.

----------


## an-bud

> Witam!
> Trafiłam tu przypakiem, ale widzę, że ostatnio nikt nie odwiedza tego wątku. Ale mam nadzieję, że może ktoś znów tu trafi i odpowie mi na moje pytania. 
> Zastanawiam się nad budową domku małego, przytulnego, taniego w budowie I mam pytanie: jakie są realne koszty budowy domu max 100 metrów ( chociaż wolałabym taki ok. 80, urządzałyby mnie 3 małe pokoje + pokój dzienny. ) Interesuje mnie to ile muszę wydać do stanu surowego zamkniętego???
> ( działkę mam, za wszystkie sprawy geodezyjne, mapki, tyczenie itd nie płacę, elektryka- płacę tylko za materiały, wszelkie wykończenie typu: glazury tarakoty itp robimy sami. I co jest dla mnie ważne: chciałabym wprowadzić się do takiego stanu gdzie bym miała zrobione: tynki, położoną tarakotę itd, natomiast zakup wewnętrznych drzwi i całe urządzanie chciałabym robić już w trakcie mieszkania. Wiem, że może to dla Was dziwne, ale budowa miałaby być bez kredytu z środków własnych, nie chcę willi i nie zależy mi żeby wprowadzić się do stanu pod klucz tylko zależy mi na tym, żeby wprowadzić się do swojego własnego, maleńkiego domku i w miarę możliwości finansowych powoli wykańczać go.Mogę liczyć na pomoc rodziny, w szczególności brata, który potrafi naprawdę bardzo dużo chociaż nie jest budowlańcem, ale jest profesjonalistą we wszystkim 
> Jeżeli Ktoś z Was będzie chciał mi odpowiedzieć na moje pytanie to myślę, że ważna będzie lokalizacja tej mojej inwestycji: mieszkam w miejscowości podwarszawkiej- 30 km od centrum wawy. Jeżeli chodzi o działkę to jest ona uzbrojona. Myślę o ogrzewaniu gazowym.
> Jakie to wszystko skomplikowane, ale myślę, że warto będę wdzięczna za każdą wskazówkę co do cen i wogóle jestem ciekawa Waszych opinii na temat mojego pomysłu.
> Pozdrawiam.


Tradycyjnym (murowanym) podejściem wyjdzie około 2 tyś/m2 na gotowo bez szaleństw. Kanadyjczyk zmiksowany z polskimi kratownicami deskowymi, to na stanie surowym można by oszczędzić około 40%, a wykończeniówka łatwiejsza  :wink:  . Lepiej cieplejszy domek, można wtedy zrezygnować z tradycyjnego ogrzewania  :wink:  Warto też rekuperarator - zero kominów i też troszkę taniej. itd.

----------


## grzegorzsto1

można zejść poniżej 2000 za m2 ale trzeba samemu dużo robić.
ja jestem na etapie pozwolenia na budowę wydane w grudniu i od wiosny ruszam.
Do tej pory na sprawy urzędowe wydałem 11000 a jeszcze łopaty nie wbiłem.

----------


## an-bud

> A nikt nie buduje domu np 50m2 np. NaKwadracie czy podobny? ile to moze kosztowac?? jestem sam i duzego mi nie potrzeba 45m2 wystarczy....mam tylk o nieuzbrojona mala dzialke..sam nie bebe nic robil bo mam prawie 60 lat i nie za bardzo moge dzwigac...dzieki za szczere uwagi


Po głębszej analizie "kanadyjczyk" może wyjść :

- zezwolenia, podłączenia 10000 i może nawet więcej
- stan zero 15000
- stan surowy około 33000
- wykończeniówka ?  :cool: 

Tyle mi wychodzi ....  jak bym miał robić coś podobnego  :cool:

----------


## ofczi

Witam, mam na imię Piotrek i jestem w przededniu kupienia projektu Mona z garażem : tu link do przejrzenia http://www.wybieramydom.pl/projekty_...z-garazem.html Niby nie ma do tego darmowego kosztorysu, nie mogę nigdzie nic znaleźć a każą sobie za niego płacić 366pln. Pytanie do doświadczonych, którzy się wybudowali- czy uda mi się wybudować stanu surowy zamknięty w granicach 120-130 tyś. zł brutto i jakie materiały stosować by było w miarę porządnie za niewygórowaną cenę i *NA CZYM MOŻNA ZAOSZCZĘDZIĆ*. Taką gotówkę będę miał do dyspozycji w przyszłym roku, a nie lubię brania kredytów..Jedyne co mnie wnerwia to czas, którego mam juz dość mało. Najchętniej bym sobie rozłożył budowę na ok 5 lat żeby podejść do tego bez kredytów. Wymyśliłem, że zrobimy najpierw dół ( zupełnie go zamkniemy) i tam zamieszkamy i zaczekamy aż skumuluje nam sie trochę więcej kasy żeby zrobić górę. Zastanawiam się ile mogę zaoszczędzić na tym robieniu samego parteru, i  jak podejść do sprawy aby rozłożyć budowę na lata, ale zamieszkać tam w miarę szybko? Nienawidzę kredytów i wiem, że jeśli przemęczę się finansowo, wyjdzie mi to tylko na plus (nie będę musiał spłacać go przez 10 czy 15 lat wraz z kosmicznymi odsetkami)

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

> Taką gotówkę będę miał do dyspozycji w przyszłym roku,


wiec za wczesnie na prorokowanie
jak pokazuje kilka ostatnich lat,rynek budownictwa potrafi stroic sobie z inwestorow niezle zarty.....

----------


## mistalova

Witam,
skoro to temat jak tanio wybudować dom, to może ktoś mi pomoże dobrą radą :smile: 
Zaczynam remont generalny starego poniemieckiego domu (pół bliźniaka, 90m2 "po podłogach", parterowy z użytkowym poddaszem, pod parterem 20 m2 piwnica, parter 55m2, piętro 35m2).
Do roboty jest:
- odkopanie, ocieplenie, zaizolowanie i wzmocnienie fundamentów
- nowe podłogi (beton, ocieplenie, panele/terakota)
- nowe tynki/gładzie/szlifowanie/malowanie
- nowe instalacje (elektryczna, wodno-kanalizacyjna, gazowa)
- nowe CO (piec kondensacyjny, podłogówka dół+grzejniki góra) 
- nowe ścianki działowe 
- nowe drzwi (9sztuk)
- nowe okna (8sztuk)
- kominek+DGP
- przełożenie dachówek, założenie folii i ocieplenie wełną 25cm
- ocieplenie ścian z zewnątrz styropianem 15cm/tynk/malowanie
Wstępnie firma (solidna, ma świetną opinię) mi wyliczyła koszty na poziomie ok. 2700PLN/m2 "pod klucz" (w tym robocizna 1000PLN/m2, reszta ceny to materiały). Przyznam, że trochę mnie koszt przeraził, więc zastanawiam się czy to dużo? Przejrzałem chyba całe forum i rozbieżność w kosztach widzę sporą...

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

mistalova,mozesz dac np tutaj zlecenie do wyceny
http://www.szukajfachowca.pl/zleceni...&limitstart=90

----------


## raul9

> Witam, mam na imię Piotrek i jestem w przededniu kupienia projektu Mona z garażem : tu link do przejrzenia http://www.wybieramydom.pl/projekty_...z-garazem.html Niby nie ma do tego darmowego kosztorysu, nie mogę nigdzie nic znaleźć a każą sobie za niego płacić 366pln. Pytanie do doświadczonych, którzy się wybudowali- czy uda mi się wybudować stanu surowy zamknięty w granicach 120-130 tyś. zł brutto i jakie materiały stosować by było w miarę porządnie za niewygórowaną cenę i *NA CZYM MOŻNA ZAOSZCZĘDZIĆ*. Taką gotówkę będę miał do dyspozycji w przyszłym roku, a nie lubię brania kredytów..Jedyne co mnie wnerwia to czas, którego mam juz dość mało. Najchętniej bym sobie rozłożył budowę na ok 5 lat żeby podejść do tego bez kredytów. Wymyśliłem, że zrobimy najpierw dół ( zupełnie go zamkniemy) i tam zamieszkamy i zaczekamy aż skumuluje nam sie trochę więcej kasy żeby zrobić górę. Zastanawiam się ile mogę zaoszczędzić na tym robieniu samego parteru, i  jak podejść do sprawy aby rozłożyć budowę na lata, ale zamieszkać tam w miarę szybko? Nienawidzę kredytów i wiem, że jeśli przemęczę się finansowo, wyjdzie mi to tylko na plus (nie będę musiał spłacać go przez 10 czy 15 lat wraz z kosmicznymi odsetkami)


Witam myślę że możesz się zamknąc w tej cenie ale dużo trzeba robić samemu ja zaczynam na wiosnę od fundamentów i mam zamiar postawic mury i dach odeskować pokryć papą i moooooże okna.Parterówka 130 m2 koszt ok 60tys

----------


## grzegorzsto1

czy ja dobrze widzę, że za  te wszystkie rzeczy chcesz wydasz 60tyś?

----------


## RadziejS

ofczi, bardzo fajny domek, mały ale wielki, niby tylko 102 mkw p.u., ale duży salon na dole, wystarczająca kuchnia i do tego gabinet - super. Na górze też nieźle. Warto na pewno pomyśleć nad tym, żeby nie zrobić zbyt niskich wysokości na parterze. Zróbcie na gotowo wysokość 2,75-2,9 m wtedy wszystkie pomieszczenia będą wydawały się większe. Na czym można zaoszczędzić??? Na samodzielnej pracy sporo. I na logicznym myśleniu. Jeśli macie w miarę normalne warunki możecie sami wykopać fundament - wystarczy 3 ludzi, żeby to było nie nazbyt przemęczające. Nie wiem czy macie taką możliwość, ale warto spróbować. Co do materiału ścian to wybierz to co jest najtańsze. Jeśli chcecie budować sami to polecam beton komórkowy, najtańszy jaki jest. Łatwo stawiać, miły w obróbce. Jeśli chcecie zaoszczędzić to na początek możecie zrobić dach tylko zadeskowany i opapowany (ja bym nie dał się namówić na folię zamiast deskowania). Wtedy nie trzeba też od razu wstawiać veluxów, ani kłaść blachy/dachówki - to może być spora oszczędność na początku. Jeśli chcecie na początku zamieszkać na dole to nie rezygnuj z tynków od razu na poddaszu ani wylewek. To warto zrobić za jednym razem - stosunkowy jest dość mały (ten dodatkowy). Możesz nie powiesić na górze grzejników, możesz nie zrobić zabudowy poddasza, ale wylewki i tynki zrób. Żeby zaoszczędzić, możesz tylko ocieplić dom (sam) i zaciągnąć klejem z siatką (bez tynku na razie). Można by rozważyć rezygnację z komina gdyby kocioł był kondensacyjny a wentylacja mechaniczna - wtedy odpływ spalin można puścić rurą przez ścianę. Ale to do głębszego rozważenia.
Można by się zastanowić czy zamiast gazu nie rzucić się na pompę ciepła (tylko w rozsądnych kosztach) - wtedy w całym domu polecam podłogówkę. Tzn. i tak ją polecam, bo jest super, rurki można b.łatwo położyć samemu a tylko spięcie powierzyć komuś. Dlaczego pompa ciepła? Bo przyłączenie gazu wbrew pozorom nie jest takie tanie jak się czasem wydaje (przyłącze, papiery, kocioł, kotłownia, komin i co najgorsze potem rachunki - tzn. ten pieprzony miesięczny abonament w wysokości ok 60 zł za "gotowość dostarczania gazu"). To też pod głębsze rozważenie. Co tam jeszcze... Nie wiem, ale domek fajowy, mały, może być tani i w budowie i w eksploatacji. Acha, i jeśli twierdzisz, że nie chcesz być uwiązany kredytami itp, to ja Cię bardzo popieram - nie ma nic fajniejszego niż miły wieczór we własnym domu z kawą, piwem, winem, gazetą i rodziną oczywiście, gdy nie masz przymusu zapłacenia połowy swojej pensji bankowi przez kolejne 20-30 lat. Wolę mieć później zrobione detale w domu niż zaciągać kredyt ponad miarę i stresować się pracą i życiem w ogóle. Popieram w 100%. Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia

----------


## ofczi

Dziękuję za info, proszę o opinie i porady. Na pewno pomoże mi to w dokonaniu słusznych wyborów i decyzji. Każdy element jest dla mnie istotny,
pozdrawiam Piotr.

----------


## raul9

> czy ja dobrze widzę, że za  te wszystkie rzeczy chcesz wydasz 60tyś?


prace ziemne
zebranie humusu+zbrojenie+lanie fundamentów+bloczki +izolacja zew.+drenaż opaskowy+żwir+ślepa wylewka= ok 15 tys.
pustak + nadproża +cement +cegła =15 tys
strop teriva nova 8 tys
więźba+deskowanie+papa =15 tyś
okna+rolety =7tys
To są orientacyjne ceny samych materiałów dom 10 m x 16 m
sam zrobiłem sobie taki kosztorys jeżdżąc po kilkunastu składach budowlanych,może się mylę ale tyle mi wychodzi   :sad:

----------


## bartosz-w

A beton policzyłeś? Coś mi się nie wydaje, żebyś się w tym zmieścił.

----------


## raul9

[QUOTE=bartosz-w;4543092]A beton policzyłeś? Coś mi się nie wydaje, żebyś się w tym zmieścił.[/QUOTE

Rozumiem że chodzi o beton na strop ?

----------


## Archi100

Wydaje mi się dużo za mało..

----------


## raul9

dużo prac wykonanych samemu w zasadzie większość

----------


## raul9

> Wydaje mi się dużo za mało..


Archi100 przeglądałem twój dziennik budowy i muszę przyznać ,że myślałem o takiej samej izolacji fundamentów  czy mógłbyś bliżej opisać
czy użyłeś ABIZOLU x2, styrodur , folia kubełkowa do izolacji pionowej i ile zostawiłeś ( cm ) kubełkowej na zakładkę z izolacją pozioma

----------


## Archi100

TO jest HYDROSTOP ESP-P 100gr. grubość 50mm, potem właśnie folia kubełkowa, co do zakładki to nie pamiętam dokładnie, ale pytasz o zakładkę pionową, czyli folia na folie, czy poziomą czyli na bloczki?

----------


## raul9

przejrzałem dokładniej twoje fotki i już wiem ,chodziło mi o kubełkową na bloczki potem papa 
Zastanawia mnie tylko folia w fundamencie i nie wiem czy ją dawać bo mój majster twierdzi że fundament ma oddychać a ona jest dawana tylko po to aby beton podczas lania nie mieszał się z ziemią chyba że się mylę,może ma spełniać jakieś inne zadanie?

----------


## Archi100

Hmm, nie znam się na tym za bardzo, ale tak myślę jak ma fundament oddychać jak i tak jest ocieplony styropianem a potem właśnie obłożony folią, na to potem przyjdzie tynk,cokolik. ale zawsze można folie potem odciąć  :smile:  .  Ja tak założyłem żeby przy zasypywaniu fundamentów piach się nie dostał między folie a styropian i nie zniszczyć styropiany, który jest podatny na uszkodzenia mechaniczne, a przy ciągnięciu murów różnie bywa...

----------


## raul9

> Hmm, nie znam się na tym za bardzo, ale tak myślę jak ma fundament oddychać jak i tak jest ocieplony styropianem a potem właśnie obłożony folią, na to potem przyjdzie tynk,cokolik. ale zawsze można folie potem odciąć  .  Ja tak założyłem żeby przy zasypywaniu fundamentów piach się nie dostał między folie a styropian i nie zniszczyć styropiany, który jest podatny na uszkodzenia mechaniczne, a przy ciągnięciu murów różnie bywa...


No tak masz racje,dzięki za odpowiedz 
Powodzenia

----------


## Rob136

Odpowiem i że da się za tą cenę wybudować  dom wybudowałem 2 domy mieszcząc się w tej cenie  :smile: ) to zależy jakim materiałem chcesz budować i jaki duży dom  :smile:  
zaprasza na mojego Bloga na ten temat 
http://remontpezebudowawystroj.blogspot.com/

----------


## bossik

Polecam udać się na akcję Xelli "Akademia Murowania" . Fachowcy doradzą w każdym problemie. Radzę się pośpieszyć bo akcja dobiega końca. Jeszcze chyba w dwóch miastach będzie.

----------


## ziuta62

> A nikt nie buduje domu np 50m2  np. NaKwadracie  czy podobny? ile to moze kosztowac?? jestem sam  i duzego mi  nie potrzeba  45m2 wystarczy....mam tylk o  nieuzbrojona  mala dzialke..sam nie bebe nic robil bo mam prawie 60 lat i nie  za bardzo moge dzwigac...dzieki za szczere uwagi


Witam! Wejdż na stronę dom.pl i wybierz projekt, domów do 100m jest dużo, wtedy łatwiej bedzie cos poradzić fachowcom na forum. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## podspodek

Witam
Również zamierzam się " tanio" wybudować, na tę chwilę zgodziłem cenę  działki oraz opracowuje koncepcje domu
na bazie tego projektu  http://www.varsasvillan.se/detaljer.asp?prod_id=45  , zanim pójdę do architekta

wstępnie ustaliłem , że będzie podpiwniczony ( kotłownia na paliwo stałe - drewno ) -bloczek 25 cm styropian 5-10 cm , piwnica nieogrzewana
ściana z silikatu 18 ocieplona 2 x 8 wełny na drewnianym ruszcie oblicowana szalówką
stropy ackermana, schody wylewane
dach z pełnym deskowaniem i papą, ocieplony wełną 15 (miedzy krokwiami) +8 (na kantówkach przybitych do krokwi)
podłogi  deski na legarach, w łazienkach/kuchni wylewki

Prosze o poradę czy planowane rozwiązania są poprawne  i nie nazbyt drogie.

----------


## an-bud

Po pierwsze - co to znaczy "tanio"??? TRADYCYJNYM sposobem budowy się "ni(e)da"  :wink:  aaaleee przyjdzie Nida i się da. 
Wychodząc z powyższego założenia ekstremalnie tanio można zbudować domek... szkieletowy inaczej. Tylko mała parterówka, dach - wiązary deskowe (około 3m3 desek 25mm/100m2 dachu) ściany jak dach, ocieplenie zasypowe, i całość za materiał wychodzi w kosztach porównywalnych z kosztami średniego stropu betonowego. Jedyna wymagana umiejetność przy budowie takiego domku to ... wbijanie tysięcy gwoździ.  :smile:  No ale u nas trza TRADYCYJNIE  :roll eyes:

----------


## AQQUA

witam 

zaczynamy  budowe budzet 150 tys zakladamy stan wykonczenia  developerski  jak myslicie  uda sie ? prosze  o   opinie http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...x=26&y=10&nr=1

----------


## HenoK

> Jedyna wymagana umiejetność przy budowie takiego domku to ... wbijanie tysięcy gwoździ.


Na to też jest sposób : gwoździarka gazowa lub pneumatyczna  :smile: .

----------


## gasza

Witam! My planujemy budowę według takiego projektu http://www.archeton.pl/projekt-domu-...225_opisogolny
Nie bierzemy kredytu. Do dyspozycji mamy 190 tyś. Za tą kwotę chcemy się wprowadzić, oczywiście bez szaleństw, wykańczania wszystkiego. Po prostu meble przeniesiemy z obecnego mieszkania. Działkę mamy. Jedyny minus, jest taki,że nie jest uzbrojona w wodę i kanalizację, ale będziemy kombinować z innych środków żeby to finansować. Właśnie jesteśmy na etapie składania odpowiednich wniosków, a od wiosny ruszamy z budową. Oczywiście systemem gospodarczym. Proszę o radę, z czego budować, żeby wystarczyło? Fachowcy z którymi rozmawialiśmy zaproponowali pustaki keramzytowe alfa, a robociznę do stanu surowego otwartego bez dachu na 24 tyś. To dużo,czy mało? Bardzo proszę o opinie.

----------


## jacekk666

hej mam pytanie jakie wg was jest tanszy w budowiee dom?:
-http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/protonI
czy
-http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z10,Parterowy-dom-z-dachem-kopertowym-wykuszem-oraz-kominkiem-na-tarasie.html

wbrew pozorom sa tej samej powierzchni uzytkowej i jaki jest wg was tanszy w budowie?
podobno partery sa drozsze od poddasza ale czy w tym przypadku tez? jakie jest wasze zdanie :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

*Jacekk666* - bez dwóch zdań z10 będzie tańszy, a jak znajdziesz tanie pokrycie dachowe, to już w ogóle można go wybudować w przyzwoitej kwocie.
Proton 1 ma dużo detali, które windują koszty, a wcale nie poprawiają funkcjonalności. Poza tym, moim zdaniem, z10 jest bez porównania ładniejszy  :smile:

----------


## Kasia242

da sie spokojnie wybudowac za 1500 zł/m2 na gotowo tylko trzeba duzo robic samemu,polecam dziennik Netbeta.
Natomiast jesli chodzi o robocizne to jest ponad połowa kwoty domu...takie sa realia...ja buduję samodzielnie aczkolwiek jeszcze nie wbiłem łopaty a juz mnie moi wynajeci wykonawcy osłabili całkowicie...od architektki po..koparkowego ktory wprawdzie swoje zadanie wykonał perfekt ale potem zaproponował zasypanie 60 cm fundamentu na jeden raz bez ubijania...potem zrobiłem castind wsród ekip co by moze jednak stan surowy pociagnac z ekipa a samemu zarabiac w swojej robocie-  i to był bład...
Dlatego tak wazne jest jak sie buduje samemu jednak człowiek robi dla siebie i 3 razy przymierzy poziomica jak ma dobic bloczek...ekipy juz tak sie nie spuszczaja. Nie dość ze ekipy kosztuja czyli płacimy to jeszcze dochodza nerwy jesli trafimy na niekompetentnych budowlanców..
Dlatego oprócz rabatów w hurtowniach własna robocizna to recepta na tanio i co wazniejsze prawidłowo  zbudowany dom. Polecem zamiast ekipy bud. dobrego kierbuda dogadac sie z nim by nam doradzał i monitował nasze poczynania i bedzie na pewno wszystko splidnie i prawidłowo.
pozdrawiam

----------


## jacekk666

aha. dziekuje za odpowiedz. na pewno zajrze na ten dziennik i zapoznam sie z nim.
a mam pytanie, bo ja nie jestem doswiadcZonym budownniczym - heh - wiec mam pytanie proton i zetka10 maja podobna pow. uzytkowa wiec czy koszt ogrzewania byłby taki sam czy jednak w protonie wiekszy?)

----------


## jacekk666

my tez jestesmy za zetka - moze strach przed anomaliami pogodowymi - duzo teraz tego sie słyszy, a wg mnie parter bezpieczniejszy pod kazdym wzgledem, obym sie nie mylil.  a powodz nam nie grozi :big grin:

----------


## jacekk666

:smile:

----------


## maro78

My tez planujemy tanio wybudować za 1428zł m2  :wink:  warunki zabudowy odebrane dzisiaj teraz projekt adaptacja pnb i do dzieła  :smile:

----------


## jacekk666

z ciekawosci zapytam , a jaki projekt wybraliscie? :smile:

----------


## maro78

pracownia z500 ,z78

----------


## jacekk666

przyznaje, ze ciekawy projekt, i jezeli tobie wystarczaja 2 pokoje to mysle, ze projekt bardzo funkcjonalny pomimo małych gabarytów :wink:

----------


## maro78

W sumie 2 pokoje + salonik  :smile:   na 2+1 wystarczy ,obecnie mieszkamy na 32m2  czyli bedzie ponad 100% wiecej  :big grin:

----------


## NeOn1119

Witam,
Jestem nowy na forum, ale śledze forum od paru miesięcy, dokładnie od czasu kiedy po przeliczeniu wszsytkiego wyszło mi, że bardziej opłaca się budowa domu niż kupno mieszkania(oczywiście niedużego domu).

Jesteśmy na etapie kupna działki, czekamy na kredyt. Projekt to tuluza lmb31 od Lipińskich. Planuje wziąść kredyt 60tyś na działke oraz 170tyś RNS na budowe (dodat, że nie zarabiamy z żoną kokosów około 3500 netto)i uwaga zamierzamy się zmieścić w tej kwocie pod klucz. Wykończeniówke będe robił sam tzn. panele, kafelki, sufity, ocieplanie poddasza, ocieplenie zew scian, ogrodzenie, itp. Elektryka tez zaprzyjaźnionego :smile:  Na pewnej stronie są opisy osób, którzy budują ten domek do SsZ około 85tyś. Licząc, że wyjdzie 170tyś wychodzi 2200zł za metr. Co o tym sądzicie, myśłę, że nie jestem szalony :smile: 

Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących i proszę o wyrozumiałość to mój pierwszy post, więc jest trochę chaotyczny :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

Myślę, że spokojnie dasz radę. Domek zdecydowanie do drogich w realizacji nie należy.

----------


## Kwitko

NeOn1119 przestrzegając zasad taniego budowania zawartych w wątku dom za 200 tys (na pewno już znasz  :wink: ) powinieneś dać radę, albo nieznacznie przekroczyć zamierzaną sumę.  Ja bym dała radę  :smile:

----------


## NeOn1119

No trochę czytałem ten wątek" budowa za 200tyś", ale całego nie dałem rady :smile:  Jeśli chodzi o tanie wybudowanie i zmieszczenie się w danej kwocie to uważam na podstawie prostego przykładu z życia: ktoś ma do wydania 300zł w markecie na jedzenie i tak jeden kupi cały koszyk jedzenia, a drugi pół koszyka :smile:  To zależy kto co kupiłek jakiej jakości oraz przedewszystkim i  od tego kto jak umie gospodarzyć pieniądzem.

----------


## jacekk666

ja osobiscie w tuluza dałbym garaz po drugiej stronie, tzn. od strony pokoi. mysle ze przyda sie jeszcze jedno okno pomiedzy kuchnia a salonem, tj. w jadalni :smile: 
ale takie jest moje zdanie. niby to okno jest w salonie duze ale... lepiej dac chyba takie powiedzmy 2-skrzydłowe(czyli mniejsze pole uciekania ciepła) i do tegoo jakies standardowe jedno,dwu-skrzydłowe - mysle ze to moze wplynac na korzysc oswietlenia domku :smile:

----------


## NeOn1119

jacek666 ja nie planuje wogóle garażu ponieważ to podniosło by koszty o około 15tyś jak nie więcej :smile: a co do okna to też nie ponieważ kuchnie robię zamkniętą, schody wzdłuż ściany pop prawej stronie holu.

----------


## Kwitko

Przeczytać cały wątek dom za 200 tys. to by było coś  :wink:  Tam zasady taniego budowania co chwilę się powtarzają więc wystarczy trochę poczytać.  Garaż mocno podnosi koszty budowy, rezygnacja z niego to dobra decyzja.

----------


## dizers

> Witam,
> Jestem nowy na forum, ale śledze forum od paru miesięcy, dokładnie od czasu kiedy po przeliczeniu wszsytkiego wyszło mi, że bardziej opłaca się budowa domu niż kupno mieszkania(oczywiście niedużego domu).
> 
> Jesteśmy na etapie kupna działki, czekamy na kredyt. Projekt to tuluza lmb31 od Lipińskich. Planuje wziąść kredyt 60tyś na działke oraz 170tyś RNS na budowe (dodat, że nie zarabiamy z żoną kokosów około 3500 netto)i uwaga zamierzamy się zmieścić w tej kwocie pod klucz. Wykończeniówke będe robił sam tzn. panele, kafelki, sufity, ocieplanie poddasza, ocieplenie zew scian, ogrodzenie, itp. Elektryka tez zaprzyjaźnionego Na pewnej stronie są opisy osób, którzy budują ten domek do SsZ około 85tyś. Licząc, że wyjdzie 170tyś wychodzi 2200zł za metr. Co o tym sądzicie, myśłę, że nie jestem szalony
> 
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących i proszę o wyrozumiałość to mój pierwszy post, więc jest trochę chaotyczny


Witam ,teoria niestety nie ma nic wspólnego z praktyką. Ja mam projekt indywidualny ,piwnica,parter,poddasze, budowa systemem gospodarczym ,działkę dostałem od teścia ,pomaga ojciec ,znajomy czasem ja. Papierologia ,piwnica ,parter ,piętro ,w piątek gotowy dach ,po podliczeniu kosztów 118 tys zł chociaż nie kupowałem najdroższych materiałów a tam gdzie mogłem to oszczędzałem. Moim zdaniem 85 tyś na ssz to stanowczo za mało. Mnie też sie wydawało że bedzie taniej.
Oczywiście życzę powodzenia.  :smile:

----------


## jacekk666

widze ze oszczedzacie na wszystkim, ale ciekawy jestem czy to zaowocuje w przyszklosci :smile:  niby 2 pokoje wystarcza, ale zabraknie wam miejsca na rozne "duperele" typu deska do prasowania, zelazko i inne o ktorychh przy budowie zapewne sie nie mysli. i nawet drugie małe wc tez sie przyda dla 3-osobowej rodziny ale z tym rowniez wiaza sie koszty.  :big grin:

----------


## jacekk666

tanie domy do 200tys. to
-ar-1
-salsa
mysle ze to o wiele lepsze i funkcjonalne domki od tych ktore  wy wybraliscie , a w budowie zbytnio od waszych projektow cenowo nie beda sie roznily. wiadomo ze napiszecie ze drozsze sa ale mysle ze ten koszt sie zwroci a jak na taka mala powierzchnie to i tak bardzo funkcjonalne, praktyczne etc. [email protected]\!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kwitko

jacekk666 bo to jest tak że trzeba z czegoś rezygnować aby tanio budować. Wydaje mi się że lepszy dom bez dodatkowego wc niż brak domu  :wink:  W blokach przecież też nie ma miejsca na graty i innych wygód, a jakoś ludzie sobie radzą. Jak to się mówi: jak się nie ma co się lubi......

----------


## TOMI1975

> I dlatego do taniego budowania odpowiednia jest parterówka  Tam pokój 3x2 to jest pokój a na poddaszu to jest schowek i m2 za które trzeba płacić nam uciekają


Zwłaszcza jak musisz wydać więcej na fundamenty i na ogół na dach, ciągnięcie instalacji i generalnie masz mniej wydajną energetycznie bryłę domu....Skończcie z tą gloryfikacją parterówek i deprecjonowaniem domów z poddaszem użytkowym. Parterówka jest tania tylko do pewnego metrażu, potem lecisz w koszta skomplikowanego dachu, rozlazłego rzuty, ciągnięcie instalacji, itd. Bzdury piszesz z tym pokojem na poddaszu, który rzekomo jest schowkiem, nie chce mi się nawet z tą bzdurą dyskutować, inna sprawa, ze nie ten wątek.

----------


## TOMI1975

> Witam,
> Jestem nowy na forum, ale śledze forum od paru miesięcy, dokładnie od czasu kiedy po przeliczeniu wszsytkiego wyszło mi, że bardziej opłaca się budowa domu niż kupno mieszkania(oczywiście niedużego domu).


Wyszedłem z tego samego założenia i jak na razie się ono potwierdza. Dom z działką będzie mnie kosztował tyle ile spore mieszkanie w kiepskim miejscu Warszawy lub małe w dobrej lokalizacji. Więc wybrałem wioskę pod Puszczą Kampinoską a i tak dojeżdżam szybciej niż wielu znajomych. Przepis na tani dom jest tu wałkowany od zawsze i nie ulega on zmianom. Prosta forma, typowe rozwiązania, nieduży metraż, brak garażu, własnoręczne wykonanie części prac, żadnych balkoników, kolumienek, operowych schodów i wybrukowania działki w pestkę, generalnie prostota i wstrzemięźliwość. Zwróciłbym jednak uwagę na konieczność posiadania jakiejś rezerwy finansowej na wszelki wypadek. Warto miec coś takiego w budżecie budowy. Aha i nie słuchaj powtarzanych tu i ówdzie mitów o rzekomo większym koszcie domu z poddaszem, to nie jest takie proste.

----------


## TOMI1975

> Pokój na parterze ma wymiary 2m*3m*2,7m,wykorzystane pełne 6m2 powierzchni.
> Jakie wymiary będzie miał identyczny pokój na poddaszu i ile m2 będzie do wykorzystania ??
> Najpierw się zastanów a potem pisz...


Nazwałeś schowkiem pomieszczenie na poddaszu, które ma normalne okna, lepiej doświetlające połaciówki, itp. Jest trudniejsze w aranżacji, ok, ale da się to zrobić. Wszystko jest kwestią pomysłu i aranżacji, wysokości ścianek kolankowych, itp. Ale to za duży niuans jak widzę.Jak to się ma do schowka? Sam sobie odpowiedz. Zniechęcasz ludzi do jak najbardziej akceptowalnego układu/wyglądu pomieszczenia. To po prostu jednostronne i nierzetelne podejście. Ja wiem, że chwali się to co się ma i za wszelką cenę broni własnych decyzji ale odrobina obiektywizmu byłaby wskazana. 
Dziękuję za radę. Jeśli masz jakieś inne to się podziel może inni też skorzystają.




> Nie masz pojęcia o czym piszesz...


Czyżby brak argumentów? Dom z poddaszem powyżej pewnego metrażu jest po prostu bardziej efektywny w przeliczeniu ma mkw i to mimo tego, że tracisz miejsce na schody. Są jeszcze kwestie planistyczne, PBC działki, itp. Dom parterowy pomijając kwestię gustu będzie tańszy jedynie w przypadku stosunkowo niedużych domów.  Przy tej samej powierzchni netto ( a to ten parametr decyduje o kosztach m.in.) obu domów parterówka będzie musiała mieć prawie dwa razy większą powierzchnię rzutu, który oczywiscie musisz potem pokryć dachem, na ogół bardziej skomplikowanym (droższym) bo w naszym pięknym kraju mało kto lubi stodoły niestety, zrobić większe fundamenty ( przy trudnych warunkach geotechnicznych kolejne koszta), wydłużasz ciągi instalacyjne.

Nie jestem wrogiem parterówek, czy coś takiego. Sam rozważałem budowę takiego domu bo w niektórych wydaniach są na prawdę fajne ale dom z poddaszem po prostu wyszedł mi taniej. A ładnych kilka domów i innych znacznie większych obiektów już zaprojektowałem i zrealizowałem i jak sądzę mam pojęcie o czym piszę. W większosci przypadków dom z poddaszem wychodzi po prostu taniej. To samo zresztą potwierdzają mi wykonawcy.

----------


## Kwitko

To że parterówka jest tańsza do pewnego metrażu było pisane już wiele razy. I jest to sprawa oczywista. O tym co kto woli nie dyskutuje. W moim przypadku gdybym chciała zmieścić w parterówce wszystko co mam w domku z poddaszem wyszedł by naprawdę spory dom i na pewno byłby droższy w wybudowaniu.

----------


## TOMI1975

Właśnie o to chodzi. O gustach nie dyskutujemy, to poza wszelką oceną. Ja po prostu stanowczo nie zgadzam się na takie ( mylące osoby myślące o budowie domu) stawianie sprawy, że parterówka jest z założenia tańsza. To jest po prostu nieprawda. Zawsze należy przeanalizować sytuację indywidualnie. Przy typowych metrażach domów parterówka na ogół wychodzi drożej. Tak jak pisałem wynika z mojej i nie tylko praktyki projektowej. No ale może się nie znam.
pozdrawiam,
TC

----------


## NeOn1119

Widzę, że temat się rozkręcił. Ja też myślałem nad parterówką, ale wyszła by taniej od LMB31 jakby metraż miała do 60m2. Parterówka ma większą powierzchnie dachu oraz fundamentów, ale to już pewnie było wiele razy na forum wałkowane.
Ja osobiście ciągle bije się z myślami w dwóch kwestiach: 1. to czy wogóle warto brać kredyt, to jednak na całe życie w Naszym przypadku była by to rata przez pierwsze 8lat 1100zł dom +działka. 2. To czy faktycznie uda się wybudować za tą kwotę Tuluzę, bo trzeba pamiętać, że jeszcze media i utwardzenie drogi, na szczęście przed mną są dwie działki, więc koszta szło by rozłożyć . Dodam, że oszczędniości jakie mamy to 15tyś, ale część na projekt i prowizje pójdzie. Gdybym dużo nie umiał robić sam to bym nawet o budowie nie myślał. Trudna decyzja przed Nami mamy jeszcze około 3tygodni na myślenie czy w to wchodzić..

----------


## bury_kocur

Oj, Arturo, nie zacietrzewiaj się tak. Buduję z poddaszem, bo nie mogłam parterówki (choć bardzo bym chciała) i wyeliminowałam prawie wszystko, co Twoim zdaniem wplywa na podniesienie ceny. Strop tani, bo prefabrykowany, okien połaciowych zero, ścianki kolankowe wysokie, więc strat metrów użytkowych prawie zero (mam chyba 4m2 różnicy między podłogami w całym domu, a powierzchnią powużej 190 cm). Okna normalne. Instalacje drogie? A skądże, druga łazienka nad tą pierwszą, jeden pion kanalizacyjny na cały dom. 
Nie można uogólniać - wszystko zależy jednak od konkretnego projektu i warunków.

----------


## Kwitko

Arturo powierzchnia użytkowa to nie tylko powierzchnia po odjęciu skosów! Do użytkowej nie wlicza się np.edit: klatek schodowych pom. gospodarczych, przecież to w parterówce też masz. Czyli tak patrząc, Ty płacisz za wybudowanie ok. 170 m. a użytkujesz tylko 118 więc i tak ja lepiej na tym wychodzę  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> Oj, Arturo, nie zacietrzewiaj się tak.Nie można uogólniać - wszystko zależy jednak od konkretnego projektu i warunków.


Nie lubię jak mi ktoś banialuki opowiada  :smile: ,
dom z poddaszem użytkowym 130m2 z dachem dwuspadowym o powierzchni 180m2,koszt dachu to 22tys.zł z dachówką ceramiczną Tondach(14tys.zł) i orynnowaniem czyli 122zł/m2,ja mam 230m2 czterospadowy z tą samą dachówką(18tys.zł) i wyszedł 28tys.zł czyli 121zł/m2,pierwszy dom kolegi.
W tym samym domu strop lany to koszt (120m2) 10tys.zł,u mnie koszt stropu(180m2) to 5m3 belek drewnianych czyli 4tys.zł.
Ocieplenie połaci,kolega płaci za 180m2 a ja za 160m2 stropu.
W tym samym domu koszt płyty fundamentowej to 300zł/m2,identycznie jak u mnie ( ja mam na szkodach)
Koszt instalacji wodnej podłogówki,u mnie na jednym poziomie,wszystko pojedyńczo,w poddaszu na dwóch poziomach,dwie osobne instalacje,podwójne rozdzielacze itp.
Koszt instalacji elektrycznych,u mnie w wylewce na jednym poziomie,podobnie wod-kan,koszt instalacji wentylacji mechanicznej,u mnie w stropie i suficie podwieszanym,w poddaszu kombinacje alpejskie,dużo przebić czyli duża kasa,wykończenie skosów,u mnie nie trzeba. itp,można by tak bez końca  :smile: 
Policzcie i porównajcie wszystko...ja z kolegą robie to na bieżąco  :wink: 

U mnie minimalne wymiary działki to 20,5x22

Oczywiście,wszystko zależy od projektu,z tym się zgodzę  :smile:

----------


## Gremlinka

Jakbyśmy mieli budować parterówkę na naszej działce ze spadkiem to dopiero byśmy popłynęli za fundament. A i tak był baaaaardzo drogi. Wszystko zależy czego się chce i trzeba się dopasować do sytuacji.
To takie dywagacje jak o świętach- które ważniejsze, dla kogo i dlaczego.  :roll eyes:

----------


## malux20

a ja uważam że opotymalne są piętrówki takie jak za gierka 
bez jaj

----------


## Arturo72

> a ja uważam że opotymalne są piętrówki takie jak za gierka 
> bez jaj


Zgodzę się z tym,jeśli chodzi o wykorzystanie powierzchni,za młodu kostka nie ma sobie równych pod tym względem,gorzej na stare lata lub jak latorośle nam wyjdą z domu  :smile: 
Wtedy górę kostki przestawiamy obok parteru  :wink:

----------


## TOMI1975

> Jeśli nie rozumiesz to wyjaśnie,pomieszczenie na poddaszu o wymiarach 2x3 po podłogach,ze względu na skosy ma do wykorzystania jedynie 1x3 i 3m2 co można uznać jako schowek bo raczej pokojem tego nie nazwiemy.
> W parterówce jest to pełnoprawny pokój o powierzchni 6m2.
> Stąd także biorą się dodatkowe koszty domu z poddaszem bo m2 stracone na skosach musimy "dorobić"
> 
> Nie brak arumentów,nie ten temat ale dla wyjaśnienia bo widzę,że jesteś w błędzie,instalacje w poddaszu są bardziej skomplikowane i droższe,koszt dachu i fundamentów jest droższy w parterówce ale nie na tyle,żeby nie zrekompensować drogiego stropu,drogich okien,drogich instalacji,mniej m2 na poddaszu.
> Przykłady z życia wzięte mogę Ci rzucać jak z rękawa 
> Także zanim coś napiszesz to przelicz dokładnie,żeby nie wyjść na głupa


Brak Ci argumentów więc sięgasz po inwektywy. Z tym nie będę dyskutował, nie dorównam Tobie. Nie podałeś żadnego argumentu a jedynie tezy. Gdyby posługiwac się Twoja "specyficzną" logiką to pokój 6mkw także nie jest pokojem a jedynie schowkiem - mam taki u siebie. Co takiego wpływa na większy koszt instalacji w domu z poddaszem? Wykonanie pionu? To akurat są śmieszne kwoty. Trudniejsze i droższe jest rozprowadzenie instalacji w posadzce w domu o rozłożystym rzucie a takie są na ogół parterówki (pomijam straty ciepła). O fundamencie pisałem, jeżeli masz nieco trudniejsze warunki gruntowe a to dość częste w PL to parterówka odpada w przedbiegach. Kosztu fundamentów nie zbilansuje droższy strop czy konstrukcja schodów. Po prostu. Poza tym o jakich drogich oknach ty piszesz? O połaciówkach? A w parterowym domu nie masz okien? Nie musisz robić wielu połaciówek. Wystarczy na ogół jedna lub dwie w kluczowych miejscach. To żaden koszt. Okna połaciowe można kupić za coraz mniejsze pieniądze. Poza tym o wiele lepiej doświetlają pomieszczenie, ale to uwaga na marginesie. Masa domów z poddaszem ma ściany szczytowe a tam jak być może się domyślasz można zastosować jak najbardziej typowe okna. Polaciówek może w ogóle nie być. Znam sporo takich domów. 
Co do kosztów to warto wspomnieć jeszcze, że bryła domu z poddaszem o wiele bardziej sprzyja energooszczędności co oczywiście przekłada się na wydane pieniądze podczas eksploatacji. Piszesz tak jakby te metry pod skosami znikały, co jest nieprawdą. Tam także jest przestrzeń, która można wykorzystać stawiając komodę, łóżko, itd. Oczywiście jest to także kwestia wysokości ścianki kolankowej. Takie samo pomieszczenie na poddaszu ma mniejszą kubaturę przy zachowaniu tylko nieco mniejszej funkcjonalności co oznacza, że po prostu taniej jest je ogrzać - kolejny raz koszta. Jak juz napisałem nie jestem jakimś fanem domów z poddaszem chociaż sam taki buduję, w innej sytuacji życiowej być moż zdecydowałbym się na parterówkę. Przy pewnej jednak powierzchni dom z poddaszem jest tańszy i w budowie iw eksploatacji. Takie są fakty.

----------


## TOMI1975

> Nie lubię jak mi ktoś banialuki opowiada ,
> dom z poddaszem użytkowym 130m2 z dachem dwuspadowym o powierzchni 180m2,koszt dachu to 22tys.zł z dachówką ceramiczną Tondach(14tys.zł) i orynnowaniem czyli 122zł/m2,ja mam 230m2 czterospadowy z tą samą dachówką(18tys.zł) i wyszedł 28tys.zł czyli 121zł/m2,pierwszy dom kolegi.
> W tym samym domu strop lany to koszt (120m2) 10tys.zł,u mnie koszt stropu(180m2) to 5m3 belek drewnianych czyli 4tys.zł.
> Ocieplenie połaci,kolega płaci za 180m2 a ja za 160m2 stropu.
> W tym samym domu koszt płyty fundamentowej to 300zł/m2,identycznie jak u mnie ( ja mam na szkodach)
> Koszt instalacji wodnej podłogówki,u mnie na jednym poziomie,wszystko pojedyńczo,w poddaszu na dwóch poziomach,dwie osobne instalacje,podwójne rozdzielacze itp.
> Koszt instalacji elektrycznych,u mnie w wylewce na jednym poziomie,podobnie wod-kan,koszt instalacji wentylacji mechanicznej,u mnie w stropie i suficie podwieszanym,w poddaszu kombinacje alpejskie,dużo przebić czyli duża kasa,wykończenie skosów,u mnie nie trzeba. itp,można by tak bez końca 
> Policzcie i porównajcie wszystko...ja z kolegą robie to na bieżąco 
> 
> ...


Wszystko fajnie, podajesz ceny jednostkowe na mkw wykończenia, przegrody. Teraz policz to wszystko na mkw powierzchni netto domu. Na tym samym rzucie w piętowym domu zyskujesz dwa razy więcej powierzchni netto przy nieznacznie zwiększonych kosztach ( jeżeli w ogóle). I to jest istota całego zagadnienia. Koszt realizacji obu domów jest taki sam lub waha się raz w jedną raz w drugą, ale w domu piętrowym dostajesz za to o wiele więcej powierzchni. To logika i doświadczenie, bardziej reprezentatywne niz z całym szacunkiem Ty z kolegą.

----------


## Arturo72

> Brak Ci argumentów więc sięgasz po inwektywy..


Argumentów mam nawet za dużo i to z zycia wziętych  :wink: Budujemy z kolegą w tym samym czasie,jedną ekipą także mam bieżące porównanie  :smile:  Dlatego nie podoba mi się jak ktoś pisze jedynie teoretyczne banialuki...


> Z tym nie będę dyskutował, nie dorównam Tobie. Nie podałeś żadnego argumentu a jedynie tezy. instalacji w posadzce w domu o rozłożystym rzucie a takie są na ogół parterówki (pomijam straty ciepła). O fundamencie pisałem, jeżeli masz nieco trudniejsze warunki gruntowe a to dość częste w PL to parterówka odpada w przedbiegach. Kosztu fundamentów nie zbilansuje droższy strop czy konstrukcja schodów. ..


Ja mam akurat ciężkie warunki gruntowe i szkody górnicze także nie masz pojęcia co piszesz  :wink: Koszt płyty fundamentowej zbrojonej jak bunkier to w moim przypadku 55tys.zł w tym ze styropianem za 12tys.zł,którego nie będę już dawał pod wylewkę  :smile: Czyli odliczając go i koszt dodatkowego zbrojenia na szkody wychodzi 35tys.zł za "surowy" fundament o pow.180m2 gdzie sama robocizna to 10tys.zł.Sąsiad również ze szkodami górniczymi za tradycyjny fundament w domku z poddaszem 108m2 zapłacił 40tys.zł. Ja nie mam rozłożystego domu,mam kwadrat 13x13 i rozkładanie czy to podłogówki czy elektryki pod wylewką (wszystkie pokoje obok siebie,przebicie przez ścianę) lub w stropie to bajka i oszczędność sporej ilości kabli i rurek.W poddaszu mb kabli czy rurek są dużo większe,poza tym dochodzi koszt kucia.


> Poza tym o jakich drogich oknach ty piszesz? O połaciówkach? A w parterowym domu nie masz okien? Nie musisz robić wielu połaciówek. Wystarczy na ogół jedna lub dwie w kluczowych miejscach. To żaden koszt. ..


Rzuć cenę okna połaciowego z U całego okna na poziomie 0,8 W/m2K to możemy dyskutowac dalej,ja za okna z pakietem trzyszybowym  z U okna 0,84-0,92 zapłaciłem 12tys.zł( w każdym pokoju okno 1,5x1,5 w salonie 3x2,3,w sypialni 1,5x2,3)...


> Masa domów z poddaszem ma ściany szczytowe a tam jak być może się domyślasz można zastosować jak najbardziej typowe okna. Polaciówek może w ogóle nie być. Znam sporo takich domów. ..


To już kwestia gustu,ja tam w stodole nie chciałem mieszkać  :wink: 


> Piszesz tak jakby te metry pod skosami znikały, co jest nieprawdą...


Nie odpowiedziałeś na pytanie jakie wymiary użytkowe bedzie miał pokój na poddaszu o wymiarach po podłodze 2x3...Koszt ścianki kolankowej to dodatkowy koszt domu.


> Na tym samym rzucie w piętowym domu zyskujesz dwa razy więcej powierzchni netto przy nieznacznie zwiększonych kosztach ( jeżeli w ogóle).


Nie opowiadaj bzdur,ja mam pełne 118m2 po podłogach do wykorzystania(na strychu dodatkowe 40m2 o wys.2,2m bo nie liczę skosów)W poddaszu będzie tyle jeśli będzie to tylko i wyłącznie kostka z płaskim dachem.

----------


## TOMI1975

> Argumentów mam nawet za dużo i to z zycia wziętych Budujemy z kolegą w tym samym czasie,jedną ekipą także mam bieżące porównanie


Podaj ich powierzchnię netto, podaj koszty za mkw i całkowite realizacji. Nie można rozpatrywac kosztów w oderwaniu od powierzchni/kubatury, którą budujesz. Nie będzie to miarodajne.




> Dlatego nie podoba mi się jak ktoś pisze jedynie teoretyczne banialuki...Ja mam akurat ciężkie warunki gruntowe i szkody górnicze także nie masz pojęcia co piszesz Koszt płyty fundamentowej zbrojonej jak bunkier to w moim przypadku 55tys.zł w tym ze styropianem za 12tys.zł,którego nie będę już dawał pod wylewkę Czyli odliczając go i koszt dodatkowego zbrojenia na szkody wychodzi 35tys.zł za "surowy" fundament o pow.180m2 gdzie sama robocizna to 10tys.zł.Sąsiad również ze szkodami górniczymi za tradycyjny fundament w domku z poddaszem 108m2 zapłacił 40tys.zł.


Gdyby obydwa domy zbudowac wg. identycznej technologii to możemy wtedy porównywac. To nie jest reprezentatywne porównanie. Tobie się coś wydaje i naciągasz argumenty pod tezę. Nie dajesz choćby 2cm styro pod wylewkę? I znów deprecjonujesz oponenta. Kompleksy masz czy coś?





> Ja nie mam rozłożystego domu,mam kwadrat 13x13 i rozkładanie czy to podłogówki czy elektryki pod wylewką (wszystkie pokoje obok siebie,przebicie przez ścianę) lub w stropie to bajka i oszczędność sporej ilości kabli i rurek.W poddaszu mb kabli czy rurek są dużo większe,poza tym dochodzi koszt kucia.Rzuć cenę okna połaciowego z U całego okna na poziomie 0,8 W/m2K to możemy dyskutowac dalej,ja za okna z pakietem trzyszybowym  z U okna 0,84-0,92 zapłaciłem 12tys.zł( w każdym pokoju okno 1,5x1,5 w salonie 3x2,1)...To już kwestia gustu,ja tam w stodole nie chciałem mieszkać Nie odpowiedziałeś na pytanie jakie wymiary użytkowe bedzie miał pokój na poddaszu o wymiarach po podłodze 2x3...Koszt ścianki kolankowej to dodatkowy koszt domu.


Na poddaszu pokoje także są obok siebie. W jaki sposób wychodzi sporo więcej orurowania, okablowania itp.? Kolejna teza bez pokrycia.  Więcej wychodzi tylko i wyłącznie na pion/y ale to nieduża różnica. 13x13 nie jest rozłożysty?  :smile:     litości. Co do stodoły to nie rozmawiamy o gustach przypominam a o kosztach. Większość domów z poddaszem ma ściany szczytowe. W takich domach na ogół nie trzeba robić połaciówek i są one "fanaberią" inwestora. Co masz na myśli pisząc wymiary użytkowe? Co to za pojęcie? Masz na myśli pow. użytkową? Robienie pokoju 2x3 to bezsens czy to na poddaszu czy na parterze.  A większe pokoje min 11-12 da się spokojnie wygodnie zaaranżowac na poddaszu. I lepiej doświetlić jeżeli ktoś ma chęć za to zapłacić. Pomijasz koszta eksploatacji a to kluczowe z punktu widzenia Inwestora. Te będa mniejsze w analogicznym powierzchniowo domu z poddaszem. To są fakty. Gross domów pasywnych to właśnie domy piętrowe. Odpowiedz sobie dlaczego.....

----------


## Arturo72

> Gdyby obydwa domy zbudowac wg. identycznej technologii to możemy wtedy porównywac. To nie jest reprezentatywne porównanie. Tobie się coś wydaje i naciągasz argumenty pod tezę.


Oba domy budowane są wg tej samej technologii czyli na płycie fundamentowej,z silikatu,z taką samą dachówką Tondacha stodo12 kupowaną na tym samym składzie budowlanym,więźba zamawiana u tego samego producenta oba domy budowane są przez tą samą ekpię budowlańców,jego sama robocizna do SSO wyszła znacznie drożej niż u mnie  :smile: Ja mam strop drewniany,kolega lany,koszty porównujemy cały czas. 


> Nie dajesz choćby 2cm styro pod wylewkę?


Nawet 1cm styropianu nie będzie pod wylewką  :smile:

----------


## malux20

masz strop drewniany 
jesli bedziesz chciał zrobić porzadnie to koszty wystrzela

----------


## Arturo72

> masz strop drewniany jesli bedziesz chciał zrobić porzadnie to koszty wystrzela


Dlatego z premedytacją wybrałem parterówkę  :smile:  Poddasze będzie traktowane jako strych dla rzeczy niepotrzebnych a sufit jako miejsce wszelakich instalacji mimo tego,że spokojnie jest tam 40m2 o wys.2,2m  :wink: Koszt belek stropowych 4tys.zł(180m2),jako podłoga będą deski szalunkowe pozostałe z budowy,mam ich ok 8m3.Sufit na całej powierzchni na ruszcie krzyżowym.

----------


## TOMI1975

> Nawet 1cm styropianu nie będzie pod wylewką


A to dlaczego? w sumie koszt żaden a akustycznie będzie lepiej. Wcześniej napisałeś, że Wasze domy mają różne fundamenty, Ty płytę a kolega tradycyjny. Stąd moje uwagi.
To że cząstkowe koszta są większe czy mniejsze to mniej istotne. Tak jak pisałem, trzeba porównać koszty na mkw pow. netto obydwu budynków. To będzie miarodajne.
Sam zastanawiam się na parterówką, ale to będzie na emeryturze, tylko ja żoną+jeden pokój gościnny. Dom gdzieś w pięknych okolicznościach przyrody na Podhalu, max. PU -85mkw.   :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> A to dlaczego? w sumie koszt żaden a akustycznie będzie lepiej


Nie chodzi o koszty a o dużą zaletę płyty fundamentowej jaką jest bardzo duża akumulacja ciepła.Wystarczy,że pod płytą mam 20cm styro.
Dając styropian na płytę,pozbywam się tej zalety.
Akustyki się nie boje,nie mam piwnicy  :wink: 



> Wcześniej napisałeś, że Wasze domy mają różne fundamenty, Ty płytę a kolega tradycyjny. Stąd moje uwagi.


Koszt fundamentu porównuje z sąsiadem,który stawia dom 108m2 z poddaszem użytkowym na tradycyjnym fundamencie,a kolega na płycie,z którym wszystko razem kupujemy i porównujemy buduje w Pszczynie,60km ode mnie  :smile: 



> Sam zastanawiam się na parterówką, ale to będzie na emeryturze, tylko ja żoną+jeden pokój gościnny.


No właśnie ja myślę o emeryturze a nie mam zamiaru budować drugiego domu czy wyprowadzać się na stare lata gdziekolwiek  :smile: 
Pod tym względem jestem także wygodny.

----------


## TOMI1975

Bałbym się akustyki pomiędzy pomieszczeniami, chodzi o dźwięki uderzeniowe. Ja mam zamiar na starość uciec w góry a mieszkam na Mazowszu, więc druga budowa zapewne mnie kiedyś czeka, ale kto to wie....

----------


## m&m0123

> ...Koszt płyty fundamentowej zbrojonej jak bunkier to w moim przypadku 55tys.zł w tym ze styropianem za 12tys.zł,którego nie będę już dawał pod wylewkę ..





> ...Koszt fundamentu porównuje z sąsiadem,który stawia dom 108m2 z poddaszem użytkowym na tradycyjnym fundamencie,a kolega na płycie,z którym wszystko razem kupujemy i porównujemy buduje w Pszczynie,60km ode mnie....


Ja narazie mam za soba stan zero, buduje dom z poddaszem uzytkowym http://www.dobreprojekty.pl/lustrox.php?kod=BW01# (120m2) + garaz w bryle (35m2) poszerzylem o 1m. 
Na dzien dzisiejszy bilans 24k do tego dojdzie izolacja fudamentow 3k oraz izolacja podlogi 3k - wsumie 30k.




> ...u mnie koszt stropu(180m2) to 5m3 belek drewnianych czyli 4tys.zł...


Nad garazem planuje zrobic strych badz tzw. graciarnie i tu bede robil strop drewniany. Wyceniony koszt tego stropu troche odbiega od Twojego...takze rzeczywisty koszt mojego stropu podam za 2-3 tygodnie jak juz bedzie wykonany.

----------


## Arturo72

> Ja narazie mam za soba stan zero, buduje dom z poddaszem uzytkowym http://www.dobreprojekty.pl/lustrox.php?kod=BW01# (120m2) + garaz w bryle (35m2) poszerzylem o 1m. Na dzien dzisiejszy bilans 24k do tego dojdzie izolacja fudamentow 3k oraz izolacja podlogi 3k - wsumie 30k.


Czyli wychodzi na to,że gdybyś robił na płycie fundamentowej całkowicie odcinając się od mostków termicznych do gruntu koszty byłyby niższe.Mi płyta bez zabezpieczeń na szkody wyszła 250zł/m2 pow.zabudowy co w Twoim przypadku dałoby 33tys.zł.Teraz,żeby odciąć się od gruntu musiałbyś wrzucić isomura a to koszt ok.6-7tys.zł.


> Nad garazem planuje zrobic strych badz tzw. graciarnie i tu bede robil strop drewniany. Wyceniony koszt tego stropu troche odbiega od Twojego...takze rzeczywisty koszt mojego stropu podam za 2-3 tygodnie jak juz bedzie wykonany.


Jestem ciekawy co jest w tej wycenie  :wink:

----------


## mostek

a ja dorzucilbym jeszcze do kosztow parterówek zabudowane metry kwadratowe - w moim przypadku 120 zł.za m2 - przy małej dzialce jak moja to dodatkowo zabudowany metr ma ogromne znaczenie ..

----------


## jacekk666

budujcie porzadne domy albo w ogole, a nie potem byle jaka wichura i lamenty, ze domy zniszczone i ze pomocy chcecie, a trzeba było wiecej oszczedzac (a jak juz to oszczedzajac i znajac sie na tym,)

----------


## Kasia242

tanie sa domy...małe..nie parterówki z 6 połaciami dachu.
Jesli by porównywac sredni domek 100-140 m2 to parter zawsze tanszy bo:
-skosy
-strop
-okna
-tech. wykonanie  jest drosze

Parter ma wszystkie zalety pietrowego ale pietrowy juz nie posiada zalet parterówki.
Gdyby ludzie w Polsce budowali domki jako uzytkowe pod swoje potrzeby to by sie zamykali w 150 tysiacach i 100m2..ale..jest inaczej :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> Gdyby ludzie w Polsce budowali domki jako uzytkowe pod swoje potrzeby to by sie zamykali w 150 tysiacach i 100m2..ale..jest inaczej


Tak, tak, chyba, gdyby mieli na tyle elastyczną w czasie, albo kiepsko płatną pracę, że mogliby większość dnia poświęcić budowie.
A jeśli pracuje się po 10h, to na budowę czasu wystarcza tyle, żeby ją co dzień zlustrować i skontrolować prace ekipy.

Nie każdy też chce kupować (jak Ty) materiały, czy usługi na lewo, bez faktury, bez gwarancji, bez pewności co się otrzymało.

----------


## maro78

Ja tez jestem tego zdania co kolega front247 ,po co budować tak duże domy ,jak tego się nie wykorzystuje a grzać  trzeba na mojej sąsiedniej działce jest dom 130m2 na dwie osoby .Sąsiedzi dziwnie na nas patrzyli jak powiedzieliśmy ze będziemy stawiać 70 m2   na 3 osobową rodzine  :roll eyes:

----------


## TOMI1975

> tanie sa domy...małe..nie parterówki z 6 połaciami dachu.
> Jesli by porównywac sredni domek 100-140 m2 to parter zawsze tanszy bo:
> -skosy
> -strop
> -okna
> -tech. wykonanie  jest drosze
> 
> Parter ma wszystkie zalety pietrowego ale pietrowy juz nie posiada zalet parterówki.
> Gdyby ludzie w Polsce budowali domki jako uzytkowe pod swoje potrzeby to by sie zamykali w 150 tysiacach i 100m2..ale..jest inaczej


Zgadzam się z opinią, że tanio zbudowac dom oznacza zbudowac dom mały i jak najprostszy - to truizm wiem.... Nie należy oglądać się na to co myśli rodzina, sąsiedzi, nie dowartościowywac się tym, że ma się wielki wypasiony dom - to bezsensowne pakowanie się w olbrzymie wydatki. Ja na 5 osobową rodzinę mam 136 mkw netto czyli użytkowej wychodzi ok 100. Uważam, że to wystarczy, nie czuję jakiegoś dyskomfortu i braku przestrzeni życiowej, zwłaszcza, że naturalnym przedłużeniem przestrzeni życiowej w domu jest ogród.
Co zalet/wad piętrowca/parterówki to równie dobrze możnaby odwrócić twoją tezę na korzyść domu piętrowego   :smile: , ale to kwestia gustu co dla kogo jest zaletą więc dyskusja nie ma sensu. Generalnie wstrzemięźliwość i zdrowy rozsądek oraz krytycyzm są najlepszą drogą do budowy taniego domu.

----------


## Kasia242

> Tak, tak, chyba, gdyby mieli na tyle elastyczną w czasie, albo kiepsko płatną pracę, że mogliby większość dnia poświęcić budowie.
> A jeśli pracuje się po 10h, to na budowę czasu wystarcza tyle, żeby ją co dzień zlustrować i skontrolować prace ekipy.
> 
> Nie każdy też chce kupować (jak Ty) materiały, czy usługi na lewo, bez faktury, bez gwarancji, bez pewności co się otrzymało.


Z pierwsza cześcia twojej wypowiedzi sie zgadzam...co do drugiej..hmm na lewo? nic nie kupiłem jeszcze,bez gwarancjii takze nic nie kupiłem...bez faktury? owszem ale skoro ani sprzedawca ani klient nie jest nią zainteresowany,poza tym co mnie obchodzi jak się rozlicza betoniarnia? niech sie rozlicza jak sobie jej sie podoba ja mam kwit i cena mnie interesuje.proste.
Co do kupowania bez faktury to niestety ale poza usługami naprawde ciezko cokolwiek kupic w cenie netto.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Kasia242

> Zgadzam się z opinią, że tanio zbudowac dom oznacza zbudowac dom mały i jak najprostszy - to truizm wiem.... Nie należy oglądać się na to co myśli rodzina, sąsiedzi, nie dowartościowywac się tym, że ma się wielki wypasiony dom - to bezsensowne pakowanie się w olbrzymie wydatki. Ja na 5 osobową rodzinę mam 136 mkw netto czyli użytkowej wychodzi ok 100. Uważam, że to wystarczy, nie czuję jakiegoś dyskomfortu i braku przestrzeni życiowej, zwłaszcza, że naturalnym przedłużeniem przestrzeni życiowej w domu jest ogród.
> Co zalet/wad piętrowca/parterówki to równie dobrze możnaby odwrócić twoją tezę na korzyść domu piętrowego  , ale to kwestia gustu co dla kogo jest zaletą więc dyskusja nie ma sensu. Generalnie wstrzemięźliwość i zdrowy rozsądek oraz krytycyzm są najlepszą drogą do budowy taniego domu.


100% racjii. Jestes chyba pierwsza osoba na FM która napisała że cześć przestrzeni zyciowej jest takze poza domem na tarasie ,ogrodzie itd., ludzie w ogóle nie biora tego pod uwage.ja szukałem domu dla nas do 100m2 ..powoli obcinając każdy zbedny metr.
Cała klasa srednia jesli mieszka w domkach w europie zach. to sa małe przytulne ,ekonomiczne domki..i to nie chodzi nawet o gusta czy potrzeby-po prostu inne społeczenstwa traktują rzeczy materialne jak normalna rzecz uzytkowa. Auto,dom,motocykl ..kupuje sie wg. REALNYCH potrzeb,u nas w Polsce ciagle są synonimami nowobogactwa,pseudoluksusu, to sa chyba komleksy nizszosci,bo bywając w innych krajach nie zauwazyłem kompletnie ,aby ktos swój status ego podnosił budując piekne snobistyczne domy,no ale to tak na marginesie.
pozdrawiam

----------


## m&m0123

Front, dobrze prawisz  :wink:

----------


## m&m0123

> ...Jestem ciekawy co jest w tej wycenie





> ...u mnie koszt stropu(180m2) to 5m3 belek drewnianych czyli 4tys.zł...


W porównaniu do Twoich 'rzetelnych' wycen... w moim stropie nad garażem będzie trochę więcej niż tylko belki stropowe  :tongue: 

A teraz odnośnie taniej energooszczędnej parterówki - polecam poczytać dziennik Piczmana 110 m2, dużo chłopak robił sam i szczerze przyznał, bez naginania prawdy, ze dom kosztował go około 300k.

----------


## Arturo72

> W porównaniu do Twoich 'rzetelnych' wycen... w moim stropie nad garażem będzie trochę więcej niż tylko belki stropowe


A czego na stropie drewnianym na poddaszu nieużytkowym może być więcej ? 
Stelażu i płyt k-g nie liczę ponieważ cenowo jest to identyczne z tynkowaniem stropu lanego,na stropie będą zwykłe deski szalunkowe z odzysku po budowie,gdyż parkietu na strychu nie mam zamiaru dawać  :wink: 
Coś więcej ma być o czym nie wiem ? Jakaś nowa technologia stropu drewnianego ?



> A teraz odnośnie taniej energooszczędnej parterówki - polecam poczytać dziennik Piczmana 110 m2, dużo chłopak robił sam i szczerze przyznał, bez naginania prawdy, ze dom kosztował go około 300k.


Piczman budował w boomie budowlanym,dzisiejsze ceny są zdecydowanie niższe.
W moim dzienniku masz koszty na bieżąco.
SSZ+ z instalacjami i zabezpieczeniami na szkody górnicze wartymi ok.10-15tys.zl na tą chwilę to 167tys.zl.

----------


## fotohobby

> nic nie kupiłem jeszcze,bez gwarancjii takze nic nie kupiłem...bez faktury? owszem ale skoro ani sprzedawca ani klient nie jest nią zainteresowany,poza tym co mnie obchodzi jak się rozlicza betoniarnia? niech sie rozlicza jak sobie jej sie podoba ja mam kwit i cena mnie interesuje.proste.


Przecież pisałeś, że beton na ławy masz bez faktury. Bez faktury = bez gwarancji.
Bez pewności, co Ci przywieźli.
Nie wiem, jaki "kwit" otrzymałeś, ale w razie ewentualnej reklamacji niespecjalnie Ci się przyda...

----------


## semiramida

u mnie w rodzinie jest jeden naprawdę tani domek: jest to skrajny segment szeregowca (to naprawdę za dumne określenie) o powierzchni 48 m2, bez poddasza, bez piwnic (jest mała piwniczka ale już zasypana), odchowała się w nim czwórka dzieci. Na emeryturę-każdy zazdrości. Tak samo dla młodych małżeństw - ideał. Całe życie przenosi się na dwór, który jest całkiem potężny ponad 1000 m2, tam obiera się ziemniaki i pije kawę.. jest tam tez kuchnia gospodarcza z możliwością noclegu po balandze.. Ideał taniości... Ja jednak wiem, co konkretnie najbardziej chciałabym dla poszczególnych członków mojej rodziny. Chcę żeby komunię dało się urządzić w domu a nie w lokalu. Widzę wiele domków wybranych tylko dlatego że sprawiały wrażenie takich, na które stać. hm... Jeśli ktoś uważa, że dom buduje tylko raz, to nieech od razu zbuduje dokładnie taki jaki zawsze chciał mieć, a nie taki niepozorny, który go nie odstrasza...
oczywiście jestem przeciwna sześciu połaciom. Co z tego że się teraz podoba: za chwile ta sama osoba zamuruje okno od frontu bo jednak tam postawi szafę... Zbierajmy do kupy wszystko to co nam się spodobało i ulepmy z tego coś szlachetnego w prostocie i łatwego do ogrzania... życzę wam i nam  :Smile:

----------


## jacekk666

w  ogole nie rozumiem o co ci chodzilo co mialas na mysli, ze niby to 48m to luksus?

----------


## semiramida

dla wielu luksus jest wtedy, gdy nie trzeba przepłacać i tu tak jest. Ale piszę to pod rozwagę tym wszystkim zaradnym, żeby patrzyli nie tylko na taniość-skromność ale i na swoje potrzeby. Wielu twierdzi że im nie trzeba więcej niż te 10 m2 ale ja w to nie wierzę. Lepiej zrobić dom ciut większy porządniej niż za za mały...

----------


## Kasia242

> Przecież pisałeś, że beton na ławy masz bez faktury. Bez faktury = bez gwarancji.
> Bez pewności, co Ci przywieźli.
> Nie wiem, jaki "kwit" otrzymałeś, ale w razie ewentualnej reklamacji niespecjalnie Ci się przyda...


zle sie wyraziłem widocznie...beton mam z faktura ale za  cene netto ...dlatego napisałem ze nie obchodzi mnie jak sie rozlicza betoniarnia.Ja buduje systemem gospodarczym,rozmawiam z ludzmi ,negocjuje..szukam lepszych cen po prostu.
Przywiezli mi najwyższej klasy B20..wszystko co do twoich watpliwosci. :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Kasia242

> A teraz odnośnie taniej energooszczędnej parterówki - polecam poczytać dziennik Piczmana 110 m2, dużo chłopak robił sam i szczerze przyznał, bez naginania prawdy, ze dom kosztował go około 300k.


witam
od mniej wiecej 4 miesiecy wisi na allegro domek http://otodom.pl/dom-wolnostojacy-w-...d12495010.html
dokladnie 60m od mojej budowy...teraz ten dom ma okna ,ocieplenie instalacje..własciwie stan deweloperski..i facet chce za niego 230 tys...
Także rzeczywiście jesli Piczman budował 110m2 i robił duzo sam i wyszło 300k to miazga.

----------


## justkaaa

> ...beton mam z faktura ale za  cene netto ...


Ooo! to cos nowego...

----------


## fotohobby

> zle sie wyraziłem widocznie...beton mam z faktura ale za  cene netto ...dlatego napisałem ze nie obchodzi mnie jak sie rozlicza betoniarnia.Ja buduje systemem gospodarczym,rozmawiam z ludzmi ,negocjuje..szukam lepszych cen po prostu.
> Przywiezli mi najwyższej klasy B20..wszystko co do twoich watpliwosci.
> pozdrawiam


Taaa, betoniarnia, która płaci VAT za swojego klienta....
Naprawdę z dziećmi nie rozmawiasz.
No nic, nie moje ZOO, nie moje...

Już pomijąjąc fakt, że nie wiem, co oznacza określenie "najwyższej klasy beton B20" 
 :smile:   :smile:  
Tak Ci powiedział kierowca gruszki ?  :smile: 
Ile klas ma beton B20 ? Jak ją wyznaczyłeś ?

----------


## bury_kocur

*fotohobby*, ależ jesteś złośliwy. Ja się identycznie jak* front* dogadałam z kierownikiem - z fakturą, ale za cenę netto. Po prostu w wyniku negocjacji cena z wysokości brutto spadła do netto, a vat w tym. Czyli mówiąc krótko, chodzi o rabat w wysokości vat-u. 
A co do "klas" B20, sądzę, że chodzi o wybór najlepszej jakości z ofert i tyle. W końcu człowiek może wybrać betoniarnię nie tylko z powodu bliskości, ceny produktów, ale także ze względu na stałą, pewną jakość, której kto inny mu nie zapewni.

----------


## fotohobby

*bury_kocur* - wynegocjowałaś 23% rabatu za beton ?
Zresztą, *front* podał wyraźnie cenę NETTO 200zł.
Jeżeli byłoby rabat i wynegocjowałby RABAT i miałby cenę BRUTTO 200zł, to  NETTO 162zł.
Proste.

Co bo "najlepszej klasy betonu B20" to troche się to różni od "betonu B20 najlepszej jakości".
Zresztą - konia z rzedem tego, kto jest w stanie ocenić jakośc B20, jaką oferują pobliskie betoniarnie...

----------


## bury_kocur

*fotohobby* - nie, wynegocjowałam 23% rabatu za kierownika budowy  :wink:  Wolałabym mieć taki rabat na beton, bez dwóch zdań, ale dobra każda oszczędność. Na betonie urwałam ledwo parę złotych...

----------


## fotohobby

No więc właśnie - co innego negocjować rabat 23% za usługę (których ceny wyjściowe mogą różnić się nawet dwukrotnie - np architekci, kierownicy budowy zresztą też), a co innego za materiał, i to w tak marnej (dla betoniarni) ilości.

----------


## Kasia242

> Taaa, betoniarnia, która płaci VAT za swojego klienta....
> Naprawdę z dziećmi nie rozmawiasz.
> No nic, nie moje ZOO, nie moje...
> 
> Już pomijąjąc fakt, że nie wiem, co oznacza określenie "najwyższej klasy beton B20" 
>   
> Tak Ci powiedział kierowca gruszki ? 
> Ile klas ma beton B20 ? Jak ją wyznaczyłeś ?


Jaki vat za klienta? ty masz kłopoty z logiką? Nie chcę tu wchodzic w polemike polityczna ale nasze ,,kochane,, państwo łupi nas na kazdym kroku i to na maksa bez skrupółów...a ty się dziwisz że 70% ludzi w tym kraju załatwia swoje sprawy w szarej strefie :smile: ..obudz się czlowieku i popatrz co się wokół ciebie dzieje.

Okreslenie ,,najwyższej klasy b20,, oznacza że firma która zalewa wszystkie najpoważniejsze inwestycje  w moim okregu, i której gruszki rozwożą beton codziennie nieprzerwanie od 7 do 17...NIE MOŻE sobie pozwolic na jakies smieszne oszcednosci na marnych 9 m3 :smile: .proste.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Kasia242

> *fotohobby*, ależ jesteś złośliwy. Ja się identycznie jak* front* dogadałam z kierownikiem - z fakturą, ale za cenę netto. Po prostu w wyniku negocjacji cena z wysokości brutto spadła do netto, a vat w tym. Czyli mówiąc krótko, chodzi o rabat w wysokości vat-u. 
> A co do "klas" B20, sądzę, że chodzi o wybór najlepszej jakości z ofert i tyle. W końcu człowiek może wybrać betoniarnię nie tylko z powodu bliskości, ceny produktów, ale także ze względu na stałą, pewną jakość, której kto inny mu nie zapewni.


Twoja wypowiedz w 100% pokrywa się  z  moja metodyką pod tytułem ,, jak zbudować dobry i niedrogi dom,, :smile: 
Rozmawiałem z kilkoma kierownikami..rozpiętość cen ogromna...ten najtańszy powiedział mi jedno: Panie Przemku...ja mogę być u pana na budowie codziennie ,ale czy będzie pan ten domek stawiał specjalnie żle zeby się zawalił? czy zgodnie ze sztuką?,, :smile: 

Urzednicy robią z ludzi baranów którzy muszą miec super ekipe,kierbuda za 10k i nadzór bud. ..bo na pewno się zawali :smile: - KTO TAK BUDUJE ZE SIE MA ZAWALIC W CZYIM TO JEST INTERESIE?
Myśle ze zdrowy rozsądek to najwazniejsza cecha która powinna grać role przy tak banalnej inwestycjii jak budowa domu.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Kasia242

> No więc właśnie - co innego negocjować rabat 23% za usługę (których ceny wyjściowe mogą różnić się nawet dwukrotnie - np architekci, kierownicy budowy zresztą też), a co innego za materiał, i to w tak marnej (dla betoniarni) ilości.


U mnie w mieście są 4 poważne betoniarnie(i pare mneijszych).....możesz sam poszukać  i zadzwonić ...ja tak zrobiłem..rozpiętość cen: 190-380 zł/m3..
tez byłem w szoku :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## fotohobby

> Jaki vat za klienta? ty masz kłopoty z logiką?


Jeśłi Ty nie zapłąciłeś VAT, to kto ?
Jeśli piszesz, że masz cenę netto 200zł, zapłaciłeś 200zł  i do tego fakturę VAT (tak rozumiem Twoje słowa, że "masz kwit"), a nie interesuje Cię, jak się betoniarnia rozlicza to logiku tu nie widzę....
A... momencik:



> państwo łupi nas na kazdym kroku i to na maksa bez skrupółów...a ty się dziwisz że 70% ludzi w tym kraju załatwia swoje sprawy w szarej strefie..obudz się czlowieku i popatrz co się wokół ciebie dzieje


Czyli jednak na czarno, a jak na czarno to w razie (czego nie życzę, ale się zdaża) coś się zacznie rysować i pękać, to nie masz prawa do żadnych roszczeń.
Nawet pomimo tego, że masz "kwit"  :smile: 

Może uznasz mnie za dziwaka - ale ja płacę podatki i zbieram faktury (choćby po to, by odliczyć VAT).
Czyli należę do tych 30%
Może, jakby te 70%, do których Ty należysz też tak robiło, to byłoby w tym państwie trochę lepiej ? 




> U mnie w mieście są 4 poważne betoniarnie(i pare mneijszych).....możesz sam poszukać i zadzwonić ...ja tak zrobiłem..rozpiętość cen: 190-380 zł/m3..


I Ci najtańsi mają beton B20 "najwyższej klasy" i nie oszczędzają, jak sprzedają na lewo  :smile: 
Ty nawet nie wiesz, jaki Ci beton przywieziono.
Może ktoś, dla paru groszy zarobku (podejście trochę podobne do Twojego) podesłał Ci gruchę B17,5, skoro ta transakcja nie została zaksięgowana ?

----------


## Arturo72

> .ten najtańszy powiedział mi jedno: Panie Przemku...ja mogę być u pana na budowie codziennie ,ale czy będzie pan ten domek stawiał specjalnie żle zeby się zawalił? czy zgodnie ze sztuką?,,


Nawet nie pisz takich rzeczy bo z tego wynika,że budujesz jedynie dach nad głową żeby nie padało,nieważne czy więźba prawidłowo,nie ważne czy dachówka odpowiednio zakotwiona,nie ważne czy są piony,nie ważne czy okna dobrze wstawione,nie ważne czy ściany popękają przy oknach,nie ważne jaki rodzaj betonu.Dla Ciebie wsio ryba.
No chyba,ze Ty masz uprawnienia budowlane i znasz wszystkie tajniki budowy "zgodnie ze sztuką"  :wink: 
A potem dachy odlatują  :wink: 
Ja także jak *fotohobby* zbieram wszystkie faktury,nawet za beton(B30),żeby w razie czego,w razie jakiejś ekspertyzy można było do kogoś się zgłosić...

----------


## Kasia242

> Nawet nie pisz takich rzeczy bo z tego wynika,że budujesz jedynie dach nad głową żeby nie padało,nieważne czy więźba prawidłowo,nie ważne czy dachówka odpowiednio zakotwiona,nie ważne czy są piony,nie ważne czy okna dobrze wstawione,nie ważne czy ściany popękają przy oknach,nie ważne jaki rodzaj betonu.Dla Ciebie wsio ryba.
> No chyba,ze Ty masz uprawnienia budowlane i znasz wszystkie tajniki budowy "zgodnie ze sztuką" 
> A potem dachy odlatują 
> Ja także jak *fotohobby* zbieram wszystkie faktury,nawet za beton(B30),żeby w razie czego,w razie jakiejś ekspertyzy można było do kogoś się zgłosić...


Arturo,celowo nie dostrzegłes kontekstu i przesłania tych słów?
ok przetlumaczę na polski...
Mam kierownika który na kazdy mój telefon zjawi sie na budowie,zawsze mogę go się poradzic w kazdej kwestii i który obowiazkowo bedzie na budowie przy Kkazdym istotnym z konstrukcyjno-technicznego punktu widzenia,-elemencie..ale nie będzie niańką która bedzie mnie za raczke prowadzić przy wyborze klamki do drzwi...paniał? :smile: ..tak w telegraficznym skrócie..chodzi mi o inwestora który nic nie wie,nie umie i w ogole potrzebuje ludzi zeby przezyc 24 godziny w tak ,,ekstremalnym,, srodowisku jak miasto...ja do takich nie naleze..dlatego mam normalnego kierbuda na normalnych warunkach

Co do betonu...ani certyfikat ani nawet jego brak nie zapewnią ci dobrego betonu...ale na pewno zapewni ci go solidna betoniarnia która dba o swoich klientów ...poczytaj w dzienniku Artixa....jak na chudziaka podwiezli mu B37 :smile: ,fakt ze akurat norma w druga strone ale jednak sam widzisz ze nie o papier tu chodzi.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Kasia242

> Może uznasz mnie za dziwaka - ale ja płacę podatki i zbieram faktury (choćby po to, by odliczyć VAT).
> Czyli należę do tych 30%
> Może, jakby te 70%, do których Ty należysz też tak robiło, to byłoby w tym państwie trochę lepiej ? 
> 
> 
> 
> I Ci najtańsi mają beton B20 "najwyższej klasy" i nie oszczędzają, jak sprzedają na lewo 
> Ty nawet nie wiesz, jaki Ci beton przywieziono.


Nie,nie od nas zalezy czy w tym panstwie bedzie lepiej ,a tym bardziej od tego na ile damy się złupić. Jesli w to wierzysz ze jest odwrotnie to współczuje naiwnosci..ale jako ze cię nie znam to staram się nie osadzac po kilku postach :smile: 

Betonu na lewo nie sprzedaja bo..na lewo od czego? Skoro sprzedaje to szef  betoniarni to myślisz ze kierowca szybcie odjezdza spod elewatora z cementem zeby ukręcic b17,5? :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol: ....troche powagi.Wiesz jaka jest przebita dla betoniarni na produkcjii betonu od B10 do b30? prawie zadna...
pozdrawiam

----------


## Arturo72

> Co do betonu...ani certyfikat ani nawet jego brak nie zapewnią ci dobrego betonu...ale na pewno zapewni ci go solidna betoniarnia która dba o swoich klientów ...poczytaj w dzienniku Artixa....jak na chudziaka podwiezli mu B37,fakt ze akurat norma w druga strone ale jednak sam widzisz ze nie o papier tu chodzi.
> pozdrawiam


Co do kierownika to zgoda,tak powinno być.
Co do betonu to jesteś w błędzie,wyobraź sobie teraz,że robię badania laboratoryjne mojej próbki betonu i wychodzi na to,że zamiast B30 jest B20 i co wtedy ? Betoniarnia zamiast zyskać 2tys.zł musi wydać 50tys.zł na "naprawę".
Która szanująca się betoniarnia pójdzie na to ?
Mam fakturę na usługę z VAT 8% na wylanie elementu betonowego "płyta fundamentowa" z betonu kl.B30.

----------


## fotohobby

> Nie,nie od nas zalezy czy w tym panstwie bedzie lepiej ,a tym bardziej od tego na ile damy się złupić. Jesli w to wierzysz ze jest odwrotnie to współczuje naiwnosci..ale jako ze cię nie znam to staram się nie osadzac po kilku postach
> 
> Betonu na lewo nie sprzedaja bo..na lewo od czego? Skoro sprzedaje to szef  betoniarni to myślisz ze kierowca szybcie odjezdza spod elewatora z cementem zeby ukręcic b17,5?....troche powagi.Wiesz jaka jest przebita dla betoniarni na produkcjii betonu od B10 do b30? prawie zadna...
> pozdrawiam


Dobra, bo już mnie to nudzi.
Właściwie - jeśli uważasz, że będąc fair wychodzę na naiwniaka to pozostaje mi tylko żałować, że budujesz w Polsce, a nie w Grecji, bo bardziej tam pasujesz.

Beton na lewo sprzedają, bo właśnie kupiłeś.
Bez faktury = na lewo.
Wiem, że to dla Ciebie trudne do pojęcia, ale tak jest.

Na lewo = bez gwarancji
Jak się coś zacznie sypać, to projektant pokaże obliczenia, kierownik budowy pokaże podpis, ze wykonano zgodnie ze sztuka, sprzedawca betonu nic ni pokaże, bo Ci go w świetle prawa nie sprzedał.

Co to Twojej pewności, że masz to, co dostałeś, bo "przebita jest prawie żadna", to jak widać, niektórzy nawet dla 8% potrafią zakombinować  :smile: 

Ale jak mówi się Twój cyrk, Twoje małpy.
Nie wiem tylko, czy to forum to dobre miejsce na chwalenie się przynależnością do "szarej strefy"
Wiem, jaka jest rzeczywistość na budowach, ale chwalenie się tym, to delikatnie mówiąc niefrasobliwość...

----------


## byry007

Ale jest prosty sposób na wyjście z tego kljent przyjezdza negocjować cene betonu B20 powie że nie chce mieć faktury jak nie ma faktury to nie ma próbek betonu a inwestor nie jest w stanie zbadać betonu sam czy ma B20 czy B15 jedynie wizualnie . inwestor zadowolany ze kupił taniej beton B20 np na strop a betoniarnia sprzedała beton tak po cenie B15 i nie jest w plecy .

----------


## Arturo72

> Ale jest prosty sposób na wyjście z tego kljent przyjezdza negocjować cene betonu B20 powie że nie chce mieć faktury jak nie ma faktury to nie ma próbek betonu a inwestor nie jest w stanie zbadać betonu sam czy ma B20 czy B15 jedynie wizualnie . inwestor zadowolany ze kupił taniej beton B20 np na strop a betoniarnia sprzedała beton tak po cenie B15 i nie jest w plecy .


No i o to wszystko się rozchodzi  :smile: 
Ja nie mogłem/nie chciałem sobie pozwolić na badziewny/nie klasowy beton  :wink:

----------


## marynata

Beton jest zawsze na 8% vat,bo jest z usługą betonowania.
Dajcie spokój z tym rachunkami,vatami itd.W państwie od tego nie będzie lepiej,najwyżej premier będzie miał więcej pieniędzy na imprezy typu najdroższa prezydencja etc.Żadna władza tak racjonalnie nie wyda pieniędzy jak sami obywatele.
Tyle podatku co my jako inwestorzy  płacimy kupując materiał na dom(w większości nie da się ominąć vatu),to naprawdę przyczyniamy się do ogromnego wzrostu.I ludzie zarabiają i mają co wydawać.
I co z tego mamy?Biurokrację,kłody pod nogi(zamiast nam ułatwiać wydawanie pieniędzy),a już straszą zaostrzeniem przepisów odbioru domu  :sick: 




> Ty nawet nie wiesz, jaki Ci beton przywieziono.


I to jest argument,żeby na pewne rzeczy zawsze brać fakturę.

----------


## marynata

> witam
> od mniej wiecej 4 miesiecy wisi na allegro domek http://otodom.pl/dom-wolnostojacy-w-...d12495010.html
> dokladnie 60m od mojej budowy...teraz ten dom ma okna ,ocieplenie instalacje..własciwie stan deweloperski..i facet chce za niego 230 tys...
> Także rzeczywiście jesli Piczman budował 110m2 i robił duzo sam i wyszło 300k to miazga.


Już 215 tyś
i nawet duża działka w cenie
no tak się dziś sprzedają nieruchomości  :sick:

----------


## bury_kocur

> Beton jest zawsze na 8% vat,bo jest z usługą betonowania.


Oj, chciałabym, żeby tak było  :sad:  U mnie 23% i to wszędzie - dzwoniłam i próbowałam wykręcić te 8%, bo przecież pompę biorę, więc logiczne chyba, że z usługą? Niestety nie. A to są całkiem duże pieniądze akurat, ten vat na betonie - tym bardziej mnie to boli, że betonu w domu docelowo będę miała sporo.
Ale co zrobić...

----------


## marynata

> Oj, chciałabym, żeby tak było  U mnie 23% i to wszędzie - dzwoniłam i próbowałam wykręcić te 8%, bo przecież pompę biorę, więc logiczne chyba, że z usługą? Niestety nie. A to są całkiem duże pieniądze akurat, ten vat na betonie - tym bardziej mnie to boli, że betonu w domu docelowo będę miała sporo.
> Ale co zrobić...



urząd skarbowy odda Ci różnicę

----------


## Kasia242

> Dobra, bo już mnie to nudzi.
> Właściwie - jeśli uważasz, że będąc fair wychodzę na naiwniaka to pozostaje mi tylko żałować, że budujesz w Polsce, a nie w Grecji, bo bardziej tam pasujesz.
> 
> Beton na lewo sprzedają, bo właśnie kupiłeś.
> Bez faktury = na lewo.
> Wiem, że to dla Ciebie trudne do pojęcia, ale tak jest.
> 
> Na lewo = bez gwarancji
> Jak się coś zacznie sypać, to projektant pokaże obliczenia, kierownik budowy pokaże podpis, ze wykonano zgodnie ze sztuka, sprzedawca betonu nic ni pokaże, bo Ci go w świetle prawa nie sprzedał.
> ...


ale jaki ty masz problem? Ze ktoś kupił troche taniej beton? Zawiść w Polsce jest powszechna ale ja mam to w nosie ,za tyle kupiłem i koniec kropka ,nie chwale się lecz po prostu podaje info .Pierwszy obieg informacyjny jest taki ze nikt nie kradnie ,wszyscy płaca podatki i zyjemy w cudownym kraju..drugi obieg to inna rzeczywistosc.

W Grecjii akurat chciałbym mieszkać ale z innych powodów. Jesli ty jestes dumny że twoja własne państwo cie okrada na każdym kroku  a ty sie temu poddajesz bo ,,tak jest słusznie,, to mnie w to nie mieszaj :smile: ....zahaczanie o szara strefe to smutna koniecznosc w tym kraju.
pozdrawiam

----------


## marynata

Ludzie,kto chce niech płaci na gabinety i prezesów kolejnych rządów,kto woli niech da zarobić kolejnemu wykonawcy żeby miał za co zus opłacić i książki dzieciom kupić do szkoły,bo vatu prorodzinnie dołożyli.Albo niech bezdomnemu wciśnie ten vat do kieszeni,będą jakieś zasługi w niebie a nie kolejny fotoradar  :big lol: 
Wróćmy do tematu taniego budowania,chociaż może to się i mieści w temacie akurat  :big lol:

----------


## fotohobby

> ale jaki ty masz problem? Ze ktoś kupił troche taniej beton? Zawiść w Polsce jest powszechna ale ja mam to w nosie ,za tyle kupiłem i koniec kropka ,nie chwale się lecz po prostu podaje info .Pierwszy obieg informacyjny jest taki ze nikt nie kradnie ,wszyscy płaca podatki i zyjemy w cudownym kraju..drugi obieg to inna rzeczywistosc.


Jaka zawiść ? Raczej niedowierzanie, że dla 8%oszczędności ktoś na fundamenty swojego domu kupuje beton, którego jakości ("najwyższej klasy beton B20"  :smile:  ) nie może być pewien, świadomie rezygnuje z jakichkolwiek roszczeń związanych z niezgodnością towaru z umową - i jeszcze jest dumny, jaki to on jest sprytny, że bez podatku, aż się znajomy dziwi, że "tak można"  :smile: 




> W Grecjii akurat chciałbym mieszkać ale z innych powodów. Jesli ty jestes dumny że twoja własne państwo cie okrada na każdym kroku  a ty sie temu poddajesz bo ,,tak jest słusznie,, to mnie w to nie mieszaj


No tak, w Grecji by Ci się spodobało, bo tam okradają państwo na potęgę (patrząc na przykład na aspekt budowlany) i właśnie smutno się to dla nich kończy...

----------


## Kasia242

> Jaka zawiść ? Raczej niedowierzanie, że ktoś na fundamenty swojego domu kupuje beton, którego jakości ("najwyższej klasy beton B20"  ) nie może być pewien, świadomie rezygnuje z jakichkolwiek roszczeń związanych z niezgodnością towaru z umową - i jeszcze jest dumny, jaki to on jest sprytny, że bez podatku, aż się znajomy dziwi, że "tak można" 
> 
> 
> 
> No tak, w Grecji by Ci się spodobało, bo tam okradają państwo na potęgę (patrząc na przykład na aspekt budowlany) i właśnie smutno się to dla nich kończy...


cIAGNĄC TĘ BEZSENSOWNA POLEMIKE DALEJ...
Jaki sprytny? jaki dumny? skoro producent betonu daje mi dobra cene za swój towar to biorę go...twoim zdaniem powinienem wybrac najdrozszego i przeprowadzic badania laboratoryjne? hehe zawiśc człowieku przemawia przez ciebie  :smile:  ale to twój problem

Co do Grecjii...teraz juz wiem dlaczego jestes oderwany od rzeczywistosci nawet we własnym kraju.... :smile:  w Grecjii nie obywatele okradaja tylko głupi eurosocjalistyczny rzad zadłużył ten kraj...a banki zachodniej europy teraz wysysaja co się da żeby odzyskac prawdziwe pieniadze a nie nic nei warte papierki w postaci obligacjii- ot cały sekret eurolandu :smile: 
Słabo u ciebie z ekonomią,słabo ze znajomoscią polityki UE ,chyba nie mamy o czym rozmawiac kolego :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## fotohobby

Nie wiem dlaczego cały czas posądzasz mnie o zawiść  :smile: 
Cieszę się, że poczyniłes 8% oszczędności, że kupiłeś "najwyższej klasy beton B20" jak Ci powiedział gruszkowy...
Jeśli czułbym zawiść to chciałbym mieć tak jak Ty, a wierz mi - nie chce  :smile: 
Zresztą, chyba z trzy osoby, podobnie jak ja wyraziły swoje, podobne zdanie na temat takiego kupowania materiałów na fundament.

A co do Grecji... Poczytaj sobie, o ściągalności podatków, zastanów się, dlaczego większość domów w Grecji ma pręty zbrojenia wystające ze stropu ostatniej kondygnacji, ile m2 samowolek budowlanych zdołali postawić w ostatnim trzydziestoleciu, do tej pory nie płącąc za nie ani eurocenta podatku...
Odnalazł byś sie w tym kraju  :smile: 
Tacy domorośli  znawcy ekonomii i polityki, jak Ty zawsze winę zwalą na rząd, banki, masonów i Angelę Merkel. Może jeszcze na cyklistów  :smile:

----------


## marynata

Nie no,fotohobby wybacz,ale krach jest wtedy jak więcej jest wypływów niż wpływów.
Jeżeli do budżetu Grecji nie wpływały te wszystkie podatki,to rząd nie powinien wypłacać takich szalonych socjali.
Tu nie ma nic do politykowania,to jest tylko matematyka.Ktoś fatalnie zarządzał budzetem zaciągając kolejne kredyty.To się nazywa niegospodarność i w niektórych krajach włodarze idą za to siedzieć.
Każdy z nas budując dom także jest zarządcą wpływów i wypływów i  jak dobiera kredytu żeby kupić sobie złota klamkę,to postępuję min jak grecki rząd.
Rząd się bawi i to i o obywatele nie próżnują.Zapytaj się np  takiego bogatego kraju jak Szwecja dlaczego ministrowie nie maja tam służbowych samochodów?
Płacimy ok 80% wszystkich swoich dochodów do budzetu.Każdy z nas nawet jak nie płaci dochodowego to płaci vat w każdym produkcie,albo akcyzę itp.Jest wszystko mało,to co 100% mamy oddawać?
Podatki od WŁASNEJ nieruchomości,za którą zapłaciliśmy już raz własnymi opodatkowanymi pieniędzmi,to jest idiotyzm.Podatki się powinno płacić lokalnie w miare potrzeb gminy i zarządzać nimi wspólnotowo,wtedy byłyby dobrze wykorzystane,a nie za przeproszeniem rozpieprzone.
Jak teraz gminy zaczną uchwalać katastrata,bo furtkę już mają też się tak łatwo z tym pogodzisz?Bo tak trzeba,bo w kasie państwa brakuje pieniędzy?Były już systemy z którymi ludzie walczyli,chociaż niektórzy mówili że przecież jest wszystko ok,tylko obywatele kombinują.Niewykluczone że i z tym systemem następne pokolenie zawalczy.
Tobie może jest w tym systemie dobrze,tylko dlaczego budujesz tani dom???Zus tam jakoś nie ma problemu z szybka budową przeszklonych,klimatyzowanych pałacy w marmurach,hmmmmm :Confused:  i nawet systemem gospodarczym nie budują  :rotfl:

----------


## desmear

> Jaka zawiść ? Raczej niedowierzanie, że dla 8%oszczędności ktoś na fundamenty swojego domu kupuje beton, którego jakości ("najwyższej klasy beton B20"  ) nie może być pewien, świadomie rezygnuje z jakichkolwiek roszczeń związanych z niezgodnością towaru z umową - i jeszcze jest dumny, jaki to on jest sprytny, że bez podatku, aż się znajomy dziwi, że "tak można"



chłopie ale bzdury piszesz aż mnie zęby bolą.
1. beton w betoniarni bierzesz pół/pół (w betoniarni powiedzieli, cyt.: "k... jakieś faktury musimy wystawić, nikt k... faktur nie chce brać")
2. do zafakturowanej połowy dostajesz wszystko razem z certyfikatem potwierdzającym jakość 
3. tak naprawdę jakości betonu NIGDY nie możesz być pewien z zapłacona faktura w żaden sposób Ci jakości nie gwarantuje. jak chcesz być pewien, to po wylaniu zamów ekspertyzę.
jak się okaże, że był za słaby, to może Ci się uda wynegocjować powtórną dostawę, ale skuć stary to będziesz skuwał we własnym zakresie
ps
domu można nie budować, pieniądze przechlać, wtedy będzie bardziej patriotycznie bo państwo dostanie swoje z wypitej wódy ale szybko je odda na lokal socjalny i zaniedbane dzieci. jak wolisz

----------


## jacekk666

dobra cicho juz badzcie, bo co jeden to głupszy mądrala. masz swoje zdanie - kazdy z was - wiec zachowaj je dla siebie i wezcie sie za cos pozytecznego a nie jak wybudowac tanio norę dosłownie

----------


## jacekk666

albo polemika o cemencie - jak was kreca te tematy to studia budownicze czekaja

----------


## lelelek

Ostatnio czytając niektóre wątki już sam zacząłem zastanawiać się czy jestem frajer. Szokuje mnie taka recepta budowania "tanio" domu: materiał bez fv, pracownicy bez zusu bo taniej, narzędzia od Pana na parkingu przed castorama bez pudełka oczywiście a materiały to najlepiej z samochodu obwoznego od podejrzanej ekipy po 1/2 ceny ( oczywiście dla czystego sumienia musi paść odpowiedz Panie to napewno nie kradzione tylko zostało z budowy). Sprawa jest o tyle poważniejsza ze takie postępowanie przez samych inwestorów jest powodem do dumy a inne zachowanie frajerstwem. Dla powyższych inwestorów specjalistów od podatków i polityki mam jeszcze jeden pomysł: nie płacić OC bo prezes PZU kupił sobie nowy fotel.

----------


## jacekk666

szarap dogi

----------


## firewall

*"jak tanio wybudować dom?"*
W tym temacie najlepiej zwrócić się do tych co już zbudowali. Jak chcecie ich znaleźć to najlepiej trafić tam gdzie były niedawno silne wichury,trąby powietrzne,podtopienia etc. Siądźcie pod sklepikiem postawcie kolejkę piwka miejscowym obszczymurkom i dowiecie się komu odfrunął dach, rozpadły się mury.I już będziecie wiedzieć kto stawiał tanio domek i jaką miał tanią ekipę(być może właśnie rozmawiacie z fachowcami stawiającymi te domki).
Albo może znajdziecie tu na FM jakiegoś cwaniaka który poinstruuje Was jak kupować kradziony materiał,bądź jak wynosić go z firmy bez wpadki. 
Wtedy dom będzie tani.
Ale uważam, że ważniejsze jest by dom był trwały a nie tani.Co z taniości jeżeli będzie wymagał nieustannych poprawek i remontów.

----------


## desmear

> I ...
> 
> Normalnie szok jak się czyta takie coś.
> A potem dachy odlatują,czy ściany pękają a wylewka wybrzusza się...


dam Ci moje ulubione przykłady:
1.nasze autostrady. tanie nie są, ba, podobno jedne z najdroższych w Europie. robią fachowcy. a cholera pękają i do poprawy.
2. słynny most pod Wrocławiem. jeszcze nie oddany a już do rozebrania. Drogi był i fachowcy budowali
3. słynne schody na jednym z najdroższych stadionów Europy: Stadionie Narodowym w Warszawie. Projekt indywiduallny, kasy dużo, fachowcy i ... spieprzone.

----------


## marynata

> Sprawa jest o tyle poważniejsza ze takie postępowanie przez samych inwestorów jest powodem do dumy a inne zachowanie frajerstwem.


Hmmmmm,to już chyba wynika z rozwijającej się dyskusji jeżeli padną takie czy inne zarzuty,bo coś się jednemu inwestorowi nie podoba co robi drugi w ogólnoobowiązującym systemie.
Wystarczy że nie będzie komentarzy na te tematy,a nikt nie będzie się tłumaczył ze swojej postawy.
Sprawa łamania prawa to także sprawa sumienia,a sumienie pozostawmy każdemu z osobna.Sumienie kształtuje się pod wpływem doświadczeń życiowych,a tu każdy ma inne.
I dopóki większość ludzi będzie miała przekonanie,że urodziła się po to,żeby karnie przestrzegać wszystkiego co ustaliła sobie demokratycznie wybrana władza poprzez niedemokratyczną ordynację wyborczą,dotąd nigdy nie będzie się liczył człowiek.
70% ludzi w Polsce zarabia poniżej średniej krajowej,z czego 60% zarabia najniższą.Czy oni wszyscy mają kupić sobie kawalerki i to na dozywotni kredyt,bo tak by było dla rządu najwygodniej?

----------


## marynata

> materiał bez fv, pracownicy bez zusu bo taniej,


Nie spotkałam się jeszcze z tym,żeby można było zakupić towar bez vatu.Wszyscy producenci markety czy składy budowlane wydaja przynajmniej paragon.Tu akurat rynek jest opanowany przez potentatów którzy nie bawią się w "kup taniej".
Co innego robocizna,ale tutaj już jak inwestor nie potrzebuje gwarancji na papierze nie powinno go obchodzić jak wykonawca to sobie rozlicza-to jego sprawa.
Jeżeli inwestora nie będzie stać na usługę,wykona sobie coś sam i zapłaci za te prace w gotówce zero.Czyli pieniądze nie wejdą w obieg,ktoś nie będzie miał pracy,nie zarobi,nie wyda na inne obligatoryjnie opodatkowane rzeczy.Szara strefa wbrew pozorom napędza ruch w małych,skromnych przedsiębiorstwach,które w innym przypadku zostałyby skazane na zagładę.

----------


## fotohobby

> chłopie ale bzdury piszesz aż mnie zęby bolą.
> 1. beton w betoniarni bierzesz pół/pół (w betoniarni powiedzieli, cyt.: "k... jakieś faktury musimy wystawić, nikt k... faktur nie chce brać")
> 2. do zafakturowanej połowy dostajesz wszystko razem z certyfikatem potwierdzającym jakość


Ale kolega front nie dostał  ŻADNEJ faktury. Jest różnica ?

Cieszę sie, ze sporo osób ma jednak podobny do mojego pogląd na budowanie bez VATu i gwarancji jakości.

----------


## Kasia242

marynata widze ze reprezentujesz tzw. zdroworozsadkowe podejscie...to  podobnie jak ja :smile: ...
Założenie jest proste..inteligentny człowiek nie pozwoli się okradać w majestacie prawa...natomiast normy prawne są ustalane przez ..ludzi....a jak historia świata uczy czlowiek lubi się bardzo pomylic. Ale to i tak mniejsze zło bo czesto te przepisy i normy sa po to by obywateli ,,zakuc w kajdany,,

Dokladnie jak napisala marynata,skrawek społeczenstwa wybrał sobie na wladze jakiś ludzi a reszta ma potulnie się temu przyporzadkowywac. Ok jak ktoś jest lemingiem to tak i takim wspołczuje.
Bede kupował realnie dany produkt tak tanio jak się da..a jedynym kryterium wyboru bedzie sama jakość towaru...nic więcej.
Co to za sztuka zabrac kredyt na 300k ..zakopac siebie i dzieciaki na 30 lat tylko po to by być fair wobec tych hien na górze :smile:  Zadna sztuka :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## lelelek

Front w takim razie pozostało mi tylko jako nieinteligentnemu lemingowi pozdrowić mądrzejsza grupę inwestorów. Do usłyszenia w innych wontkach. 
Ps. Jeśli masz jeszcze jakieś wskazówki dla lemingów oprócz nie płacenia podatków i kupowania materiałów z nie pewnego źródła ( kradzionych - przecież taniej) to bardzo proszę o podanie może oczy mi się otworzą. Aha pozdrowienia przesyłam z odebranego domu na który zarobiłem ( z płaceniem podatków zus ubezpieczeń itp)
Bez odbioru  :smile:

----------


## desmear

lelelek, jak chcesz wiedzieć jak tanio wybudowac dom - bez wchodzenia w dyskusję o podatkach - to wybuduj go 3 razy. ja dopiero wybudowałem raz i już wiem co bym zrobił przy następnej budowie, żeby było taniej. przy drugim razie popełniłbym inne błędy, ale jak przypuszczam trzeci dom byłby tym właściwym

ps
w życiu nie spotkałem się z kradzionymi materiałami budowlanymi - uważam że to raczej bajki. spotkałem się z handlarzami oferującymi tanio narzędzia - nie są kradzione, spokojnie. to tanie chińskie podróby kupowane na całe kontenery. jak chcesz to kupuj, uważam że lepiej kupić tanie marki marketowe, jak się popsuje to wymienisz.
nie interesuje mnie, czy moja ekipa płaci ZUS czy nie. to ich prywatna sprawa. ceny wszystkich pytanych ekip oscylowały w koło podobnej kwoty, więc nie cena była kryterium wyboru.
każda z ekip pytała mnie, czy potrzebuje fakturę bo bez faktury to do zapłacenia X a z fakturą X+Y. faktura do niczego nie jest potrzeba a to Y starczy na wakacje, więc wziąłem opcje bez faktury. może człowiek ma drogie bloczki do wystawiania faktur, skąd mam wiedzieć ?
brak faktury nie przeszkodził w spisaniu umowy, określeniu w niej wszystkich terminów i zakresu gwarancji. płatności dokonałem przelewem na konto wykonawcy, zgodnie z umową - nikt mi w razie co nie zarzuci, że nie zapłaciłem.
gdzie popełniłem przestępstwo ? gdzie prawo narzuca mi obowiązek brania faktury ?

----------


## marynata

> Założenie jest proste..inteligentny człowiek nie pozwoli się okradać w majestacie prawa.


Tzn ja patrze też i z innej strony.Nie idę na całkowity bunt.
 Posiadam bardzo dużą zdolność empatii I nigdy nie będę kogoś oceniała poprzez taki post,bo nie wiem czy płacący netto nie jest czasami chorą osoba,która dostała 600zł renty po 20 latach harówy ,albo nie handluje na bazarze śnieg,mróz,upał czosnkiem ze stolika i jeszcze musi ponieść koszty kuriozalnego w tym przypadku zusu,lub czy z jednej średniej pensji nie utrzymuje 6 osób.
I cóż ma to ukrywać że nie płaci vat,toż to hipokryzja.Trzeba mówić głośno o bolączkach narodu,a nie karnie zgadzać się na wszystko.Bo nic się nie zmieni(rozumiem że część jest zadowolona-konkretnie  30% społeczeństwa-ale błagam,używajcie w stosunku do innych ludzi empatii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
Nie może być tak że przepisy są ważniejsze od człowieka!
Zobaczcie ile tu wątków o tanim budowaniu i to często na kredyt.Ludzie po 200 tyś biorą na 30 lat i jeszcze budują swoimi rękami.To jest żenujące.

----------


## lelelek

desmear daj mi trochę pożyć w spokoju  :smile: 
Mam za sobą generalny remont domu z lat 60 (gorszy niż budowa nowego) później przeprowadzka do innego miasta i dwa tygodnie temu minoł termin do sprzeciwu z NB więc mieszkać już można spokojnie w nowo wybudowanym domu :smile:  Każdy swój rozum ma co do taniego budowania i solidnego budowania. Szlag mnie tylko trafia jak na forum publicznym ktoś wyzywa mnie od nieinteligenta, leminga i frajera za to że płacę podatki i podchodzę do tego jak do wspólnego budowania Państwa. Co innego jeśli ktoś z zaistnaiłej swojej prywatnej sytuacji kalkuluje sobie co się bardziej opłaci a co innego chwalić się tym na forum publicznym a innych obrzucać inwektywami.
Ps. na emeryturkę pewnie trzecią budowę trzeba będzie przeżyć ale do tego jeszcze przynajmniej 35 lat  :sad:   :sad:

----------


## Kasia242

a mi jest przykro bo wczoraj kupiłem:
-10 litrów benzyny z akcyza i podatkiem vat łącznie 68,3% podatku
-zakupy dla mojej rodziny gdzie większosc produktów ma 23% vat plus podatek dochodowy ukryty w tych produktach który odprowadzają jego producenci...tych co robią transport i płaca już nie liczę
- kupiłem też kilka pierdółek na budowe z solidnym vatem  i podatkiem dochodowym 
-zapłaciłem kilka faktór za energie elektryczna ,czynsz itd. ,gaz..gdzie akcyza plus vat to lwia częsc tej opłaty....
-potem dostałem mandat 100 zł...bo odpiołem pasy 10 m. przed parkingiem czym spowodowałem śmiertelne zagrożenie dla ruchu drogowego i innych uzytkowników parkingu :bash: 

Taki miły ,piękny słoneczny dzień w naszej mlekiem i miodem płynącej Rzeczpospolitej,także się lelelek tak nie obruszaj ,tylko trochę pomysl,gdzie żyjesz.


pozdrawiam

----------


## marynata

Podatki trzeba płacić i to nie ulega wątpliwości,ale w jakiś rozsądnych ilościach.No ludzie jak nieraz patrzę na co są wydawane moje CIĘŻKO zarobione pieniądze,to wolę podejchać do makro,kupić 100 czekolad i domu dziecka zanieść  :bash:

----------


## panfotograf

> a mi jest przykro bo


 i do tego jeszcze zrobiłeś dwa błędy ortograficzne (w słowach faktura i odpiąłem) :wink:

----------


## Kasia242

> i do tego jeszcze zrobiłeś dwa błędy ortograficzne (w słowach faktura i odpiąłem)


najlepszym się zdarza..profesorze :wink:

----------


## jacekk666

no i pantograf co z tego , że błędy sam pewnie wszystko piszesz dokładnie co do ą,ę itp. żeby ci błędy podkreślało

----------


## compi

To jak tam. Stemple kupowaliście z fakturą czy bez? Do taksówki jak wsiadacie to pytacie się kierowcy czy jest KRUS-owcem? Przecież to może być rolnik nie taksówkarz! Taki sam rolnik może Wam właśnie dach kładzie lub posadzkę leje : ). Wg mnie, jak w prawie wszystkich usługach budowlanych, cena materiału to zazwyczaj +- 40-50% kosztów całego zlecenia netto. Pytanie ilu forumowiczów postawiło dom całkowicie w kwocie brutto i ma na wszystkie zlecone prace faktury? Podejrzewam, że z odpowiedzi Rostowski byłby niezadowolony. Zastanawiam się też, jak dzisiaj wyglądałaby cała branża budowlana, gdyby nie "toczyła jej" szara strefa. Ile tak na prawdę tych domów by się budowało? Wnioski chyba nasuwają się same.

----------


## pirawawa

Zgodnie z prawem prawie wszyscy indywidualni inwestorzy postawili dom w kwocie brutto. Chyba że namawiasz wykonawcę do przestępstwa ?.
Z wykonawcą umawiasz się na cenę (indywidualnie tylko ceny brutto), on ma obowiązek wystawić paragon/fakturę (Ty nie masz obowiązku brać faktury !!!). Dodatkowo wykonawca ma obowiązek rozliczyć się z VAT.
Kupując cukier w sklepie zastanawiasz się czy to jest "szara strefa" ?

----------


## compi

Budowlana akcja "weź paragon" się kłania. Nie wiem czy się budujesz, czy budowałaś, ale spróbuj powiedzieć wykonawcy, że chcesz ten paragon czy fakturę, to zapewne doliczy Ci VAT(przynajmniej). Nie ma się co czarować. I nie ma też odpowiedzi kto ma na wszystko papierki. Bo to dałoby obraz prawdziwej sytuacji. O obowiązkach fiskalnych każdy wie, tylko też i większość tego unika. Cukier i zwykłe zakupy są obarczone zakupami w sklepie z kasa fiskalną. Jak jajka czy pietruszkę kupujesz od babci pod tym samy sklepem to sądzisz, że ona podatek od tego odprowadzi?

----------


## Karollkaa12

Wracając do tematu, czyli jak tanio wybudować dom, to ja zaczęłabym od obniżenia kosztów pacy i materiałów. Z obniżeniem kosztów pracy sprawa jest bardziej skomplikowana. Doświadczenie, solidność, pracowitość etc. na tym nie da się za bardzo oszczędzać - w końcu kto chciałby mieszkać w koślawym domu ?  :wink:  Zaczęliście dyskusje o możliwości oszczędzenia pieniędzy przy zakupie materiałów. W jaki sposób wyszukujecie najtańsze materiały? Sama przygotowuje się do budowy domu, więc dobrałam potrzebne produkty a później sprawdziłam na dom.eu (w części "zapytania") dostępne oferty.

----------


## plusultra

Najlepszy sposób na oszczędności to dobry architekt, który ma za zadanie zaprojektować tani w budowie dom. Nie uświadczymy w nim 3 balkonów, wolich oczek czy wielospadowego dachu... a i garaż można zawsze dobudować.  Projekt indywidualny moim zdaniem to pierwsza prawdziwa oszczędność. Później nie należy oszczędzać na materiałach do stanu surowego otwartego, bo to sama konstrukcja budynku czyli rzecz olbrzymiej wagi- wykończeniówka zawsze jest do poprawienia w rozsądnych pieniądzach, spartolona konstrukcja już niekoniecznie... No i lepiej zamiast drewna mieć panele, ale warto by dom stawiała ekipa solidna. Albo samodzielnie zabierzmy się do pracy. Nam w końcu najlepiej zależy na  efekcie.

----------


## Kwiatki2

przez jakieś 5 ostatnich stron była kłótnia o podatki  :no:  lekka przesada
ja szukam kogoś kto buduje projekt z259 lub tuluza V
wydaje mi się, że te projekty będą tanie w budowie . . . mam działke nie uzbrojoną, chcę odłożyć jakieś 15 tyś na pozwolenia i projekt. Myślę, że tyle dla banku wystarczy, żeby dostać 150 000 i systemem gospodarczym zamieszkać w jednym z tych projektów. Zagląda tu jeszcze ktoś, kto pomoże mi wybrać ?

----------


## an-bud

Przeczytaj to i pomyśl :yes: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ni-ciepły-dom

----------


## Kwiatki2

a co to ma do mnie ?

----------


## motylek0503

Oba domy są małe więc i tanie w budowie tylko zetka to dom typowo nowoczesny a tuluza to tradycyjny. napewno elewację będziesz miał tańszą w tuluzie . Mi osobiście bardziej się podobają też tam rzuty. A co do kredytu to musisz wziąść tyle żeby mięć na wybudowanie całej powierzchni , ja miałm też z tym problem bo chciałam mniej kredytu a wyszło inaczej dobrze że chociaż mam pozytywną decyzję. Jak masz pytania to mów ja jestem po fundamentach i będe ruszać w górę

----------


## Kwiatki2

motylek dzięki za opinie, narazie próbuje wejść w temat. w tym miesiącu chcemy polatać po bankach i dowidzieć się o zdolność kredytową

----------


## B&T

> Najlepszy sposób na oszczędności to dobry architekt, który ma za zadanie zaprojektować tani w budowie dom. Nie uświadczymy w nim 3 balkonów, wolich oczek czy wielospadowego dachu... a i garaż można zawsze dobudować.  Projekt indywidualny moim zdaniem to pierwsza prawdziwa oszczędność. Później nie należy oszczędzać na materiałach do stanu surowego otwartego, bo to sama konstrukcja budynku czyli rzecz olbrzymiej wagi- wykończeniówka zawsze jest do poprawienia w rozsądnych pieniądzach, spartolona konstrukcja już niekoniecznie... No i lepiej zamiast drewna mieć panele, ale warto by dom stawiała ekipa solidna. Albo samodzielnie zabierzmy się do pracy. Nam w końcu najlepiej zależy na  efekcie.


Swieta racja, ja jestem na etapie dachu i mam nadzieje ze za 3 tygodnie dom bedzie gotowy, na materialach konstrukcji domu nie ma sensu oszczedzac bo to pozorna oszczednosc, kupilem cegle pelna na obudowe komina systemowego a nie dziurawke zeby pozniej sie nie lalo, graniczylo to z cudem bo tylko sprzedaje sie dziurawke a pozniej ludzie narzekaja i placa za naprawy itd. W domu jeden balkon rzutem na tasme zaprojektowany, zadnych wykuszy daszkow zadaszen polokraglych scian itd. Podsumowujac im prostsza bryla budynku tym taniej.

----------


## gaja2

ja też szukam taniego w budowie domu; rozważałam Z259,  ale obejrzę jeszcze dokładnie Tuluzę V - dziękuję za podpowiedź :yes: 
Tylko że my na pewno nie będziemy potrzebować użytkowego poddasza,  a tu jest przewidziane.

----------

